# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الرياضة >  أخبار المنتخب المصرى ( الفراعنه) أبطال أفريقيا

## محمود زايد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الموضوع خاص باخبار المنتخب المصرى ابطال افريقيا 









كابتن / حسن شحاته المدير الفني للمنتخب



منتخب مصر ابطال افريقيا 2006
الصور منقوله *

----------


## عمرو صالح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الموضوع خاص باخبار المنتخب المصرى ابطال افريقيا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *جميل يا حودة الموضوع ده  وان شاء الله يكون موضوع شيق بس احب اقترح انه يكون موضوع ارشيفي 
اكتر منه اخباري 
يعني  نسجل فيه تاريخ وانجازات المنتخب لكن اخبار الانتصارات ونتائج المباريات احب انها تكون مستقلة عشان يحقق اكبر قدر من المشاركة 

تسلم ايديك يا حودة

اسنتى 

في حاجة عجبتني اوي*




> الصور منقوله




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههه  :good:  

نسيت تقول انك صاحب الجهاز اللي شغال منه وتحلفنا كمان  :4:

----------


## محمود زايد

*[frame="1 70"]تاريخ المنتخب المصرى  

أولا:  مشاركة منتخب مصر بكؤوس العالم


إيطاليا 1934

المشاركه الاولي   ايطاليا 1934 
 الترتيب المركز الثالث عشر  
 لعبت  مباراه واحده 
 النتيجه  4/2 لصالح المجر 
 اهداف مصر  عبد الرحمن فوزيق 35  +  ق 39
[line]


إيطاليا 1990

 المشاركه الثانيه ايطاليا 1990 
        لعبت  3 مباريات 
مصر / هولندا     1/1 
 مصر / ايرلندا  صفر / صفر 
 مصر / انجلترا  1/ صفر 
 احرز هدف مصر   مجدي عبد الغني  
ترتيب مصر  الرابعه علي المجموعه السادسه 

 [line]

كأس القارات 1999 ومشاركة المنتخب الوطني فيها

 المشاركة المصرية الاولى 

بانتهاء بطولة الامم الافريقيه عام 1998 بجنوب افريقيا و بتتويج المنتخب المصري بطلا لها ضمن منتخب الفراعنه المشاركة في بطولة القارات الرابعه في يوليو 1999 في المكسيك و قد كانت تلك الدورة الاولى للبطولة التي تقام خارج الاراضي السعودية 
البطولة ضمت 8 فرق وزعت على مجموعتين الثانية منهم مجموعه مصر و ضمت بجانبها المكسيك المضيفة و السعودية بطله اسيا و بوليفيا بطلة كوبا امريكا و جنبت القرعه مواجهه مصر لمنتخب البرازيل بطل كاس العالم 1998 و المنتخب الالماني بطل اوروبا 1996 و الذين وقعا معا في المجموعه الاولى الى جانب كل من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بطله الكاس الذهبية و نيوزيلندا بطلة اقيانوسيا 

المباراة الاولى 
 التاريخ 25 يوليو 1999 
طرفي المباراة  مصر -  بوليفيا    
 نتيجه المباراة 2  -  2
الاهداف المصريةعبد الستار صبري -  ق 8ياسر رضوان  - ق 63
الانذارات 0
 الملعب  مكسيكو سيتي 
 الحضور الجماهيري 85000 متفرج 
الحكم  اندرياس فريسك  
[line]

المباراة الثانية
 التاريخ 27  يوليو 1999 
طرفي المباراة  مصر -  المكسيك   
نتيجة المباراة
 2  -  2
الأهداف المصرية
احمد حسن -  ق 79سمير كمونه - ق 85
لانذارات 
ياسر رضوان ( انذارين و من ثم طرد )احمد حسن ( انذار )
الملعب  مكسيكو سيتي 
الحضور الجماهيري  65000 متفرج 
الحكم  جو كيم يونج 
[line]


المباراة الثالثه

 التاريخ 29 يوليو 1999 
طرفي المباراة   مصر -  السعودية   

نتيجه المباراة1  -  5
الهدف المصري سمير كمونه -  ق 70
الانذارات 
 حازم امام ( انذارين ثم طرد)عبد الستار صبري ( انذارين ثم طرد )
سمير كمونه ( طرد مباشر)
الملعب مكسيكو سيتي 
الحضور الجماهيري  15000  متفرج 
الحكم  اكوينو ابالدو 
منقول[/frame]*

----------


## محمود زايد

> *جميل يا حودة الموضوع ده  وان شاء الله يكون موضوع شيق بس احب اقترح انه يكون موضوع ارشيفي 
> اكتر منه اخباري 
> يعني  نسجل فيه تاريخ وانجازات المنتخب لكن اخبار الانتصارات ونتائج المباريات احب انها تكون مستقلة عشان يحقق اكبر قدر من المشاركة 
> 
> تسلم ايديك يا حودة
> 
> اسنتى 
> 
> في حاجة عجبتني اوي*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه ماشى ياعمور منعا للقيل والقال وعلشان نبقى فى السليم احنا بتوع السليم ياعمونا  :y:  
وانا هنزل تاريخ المنتخب المصرى فى كل مشاركاته ان شاء الله بس بيبقى فى اخبار كتير وممكن خبر يبقى فى موضوع مستقل والباقى موجود هنا وزى ماتحبوا يانجم 
والف شكرا يانجم على التشجيع ده  :f:

----------


## محمود زايد

[frame="1 60"]تاريخ مشاركات المنتخب المصرى فى بطولة الامم الافريقية 

البطولة الاولى : السودان 1957 

فازت مصر بالبطولة .., اشترك فى هذة البطولة 3 فرق

مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى البطولة

تاريخ المباراة

الدور قبل النهائى

10/2/1957
 مصر2-1 السودان
 رأفت عطية والديبة

المباراة النهائية
 16/2/1957
 مصر 4-0 اثيوبيا
 الديبة(4 اهداف)
 [line]

البطولة الثانية: مصر1959

 فاز بالبطولة مصر.., واشترك فى هذة البطولة 4 فرق

مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:-

الدور قبل النهائى

22/5/1959
 مصر
 4-0اثيوبيا
 محمود الجوهرى(3اهداف) وميمى الشربينى

المباراة النهائية
 29/5/1959
 مصر
 2-1 السودان
 عصام بهيج (هدفين)

[line]

البطولة الثالثة:اثيوبيا1962

 فاز بالبطولة اثيوبيا وفازت مصر بالمركز الثانى واشترك فى هذة البطولة 4 فرق

 مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:-

الدور قبل النهائى

18/1/1962
 مصر
 2-1 اوغندا
 بدوى عبد الفتاح وصالح سليم

المباراة النهائية
 21/1/1962
 مصر
 2-4اثيوبيا
 بدوى عبد الفتاح (هدفين)
[line]

البطولة الرابعة:غانا 1963 

 فاز بالبطولة غانا وفازت مصر بالمركز الثالث واشترك فى هذة البطولة 6 فرق

مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 

دور المجموعات

24/11/1963
 مصر 
 6-3 نيجريا
 حسن الشاذلى(4اهداف) ورضا (هدفين)

26/11/1963
 مصر 
 2-2السودان
 حسن الشاذلى ورضا

مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث والرابع

30/11/1963
 مصر 
 3-0اثيوبيا
 حسن الشاذلى ورضا وطه اسماعيل
[line]

البطولة السابعة:السودان 1970 

 فاز بالبطولة السودان وفازت مصر بالمركز الثالث  واشترك فى هذة البطولة 8 فرق

مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
دور المجموعات

7/2/1970
 مصر
 4-1غينيا
 على ابوجريشة(هدفين) 
وحسن الشاذلى وطه بصرى

9/2/1970
 مصر
 1-1 غانا 
سيد عبد الرازق

11/2/1970
 مصر
 1-0 جمهورية الكونجو
 على ابوجريشة

الدور قبل النهائى

14/2/1970
 مصر
 1-2السودان
 حسن الشاذلى

مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث والرابع

16/2/1970
 مصر
 3-1كوت ديفوار
 حسن الشاذلى (3 اهداف

[line]

البطولة التاسعة: مصر1974 

 فاز بالبطولة زائير وفازت مصر بالمركز الثالث  واشترك فى هذة البطولة 8 فرق

مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 

دور المجموعات

1/3/1964
 مصر 2-1 اوغندا
 على ابوجريشة وعلى خليل

4/3/1964
 مصر
 3-1زمبيا
 جمال عبد العظيم و على ابوجريشة وطه بصرى

6/3/1964
 مصر2-0كوت ديفوار
 حسن الشاذلى وعلى خليل

قبل النهائية

9/3/1964
 مصر 2-3زائير
 على ابوجريشة

تحديد المركز الثالث والرابع

11/3/1964
 مصر
 4-0الكونجو
 مصطفى عبدة وحسن شحاتة(هدفين) و على ابوجريشة

يتبع




 [/frame]

----------


## محمود زايد

[frame="1 60"]البطولة العاشرة: اثيوبيا1976 

 فاز بالبطولة المغرب وفازت مصر بالمركز الرابع واشترك فى هذة البطولة 8 فرق


مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
دور المجموعات

29/2/1976
 مصر1-1غينيا
 طه بصرى

3/3/1976
 مصر2-1اوغندا
 مصطفى عبدة و طه بصرى

5/3/1976
 مصر1-1اثيوبيا
 حسن شحاتة

دور المجموعات النهائى

9/3/1976
 مصر1-2المغرب
 احمد ابو ريحاب

11/3/1976
 مصر2-4 غينيا
 مصطفى عبدة ومحمود السياجى

14/3/1976
 مصر
 2-3نيجريا
 محمود الخطيب واسامة خليل

[line]

البطولة 12: نيجريا1980 
 فاز بالبطولة نيجريا وفازت مصر بالمركز الرابع واشترك فى هذة البطولة 8 فرق
مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
دور المجموعات

8/3/1980
 مصر2-1كوت ديفوار
 مختار مختار(هدفين)

12/3/1980
 مصر
 2-1 تنزانيا
 حسن شحاتة ومسعد نور

15/3/1980
 مصر
 0-1نيجريا
  --------

قبل النهائية

19/3/1980
 مصر
 2-2الجزائر
 محمود الخطيب ورمضان السيد

تحديد المركز الثالث والرابع

21/3/1980
 مصر0-2المغرب
[line]

البطولة 14: كوت ديفوار 1984
فاز بالبطولة الكاميرون وفازت مصر بالمركز الرابع واشترك فى هذة البطولة 8 فرق
مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
 دور المجموعات

4/3/1984
 مصر 1-0الكاميرون
 طاهر ابو زيد

7/3/1984
 مصر
 2-1 
 كوت ديفوار
 طاهر ابو زيد (هدفين)

10/3/1984
 مصر0-0توجو
 -------- 

قبل النهائي

14/3/1984
 مصر2-2*نيجريا
 عماد سليمان و طاهر ابو زيد

تحديد المركز الثالث والرابع

17/3/1984
 مصر1-3الجزائر
 مجدى عبد الغنى
[line]

البطولة 15: مصر 1986
 فاز بالبطولة مصر واشترك فى هذة البطولة 8 فرق
مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 

 دور المجموعات

7/3/1986
 مصر 0-1  السنغال
 -------- 

10/3/1986
 مصر2-0 كوت ديفوار
 شوقى غريب وجمال عبد الحميد

13/3/1986
 مصر 2-0موزنبيق
 طاهر ابو زيد (هدفين)

قبل النهائي

17/3/1986
 مصر
 1-0 المغرب طاهر ابو زيد

النهائي
21/3/1986
 مصر *0-0الكاميرون
  -------- يتبع
 [/frame]

----------


## محمود زايد

[frame="1 50"]البطولة 16: المغرب 1988
 فاز بالبطولة الكاميرون وخرجت مصر من الدور الاول واشترك فى هذة البطولة 8 فرق

مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
 دور المجموعات

14/3/1988
 مصر0-1 الكاميرون
 -------- 

17/3/1988
 مصر
 3-0 كينيا  جمال عبد الحميد(هدفين) وايمن يونس 

20/3/1988 
مصر 0-0 نيجريا
  [line]

البطولة 17: الجزائر 1990
فاز بالبطولة الجزائر وخرجت مصر من الدور(اشتركت مصر بالفريق الاوليمبى فى هذة البطولة) الاول واشترك فى هذة البطولة 8 فرق

مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
دور المجموعات

3/3/1990
 مصر1-3 كوت ديفوار
 عادل عبد الرحمن

5/3/1990
 مصر0-1نيجريا
 -------- 
 8/3/1990
 مصر0-2الجزائر
[line]

البطولة 18: السنغال 1992
فاز بالبطولة كوت ديفوار وخرجت مصر من الدور الاول واشترك فى هذة البطولة 8 فرق
 مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
دور المجموعات

13/1/1992
 مصر 0-1 زمبيا
 -------- 

17/1/1992
 مصر 0-1غانا
[line]

البطولة 19: تونس 1994
 فاز بالبطولة نيجريا وخرجت مصر من الدورالثمانية واشترك فى هذة البطولة 8 فرق
مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
دور المجموعات

28/3/1994
 مصر
 4-0 الجابون
 ايمن منصور وحمزة الجمل
 وبشير عبد الصمد(هدفين)

30/3/1994
 مصر0-0نيجريا
  --------
 قبل النهائي
 2/4/1994
 مصر 0-1مالى
[line]

البطولة 20: جنوب افريقيا 1996
 فاز بالبطولة جنوب افريقيا وخرجت مصر من الدورالثمانية واشترك فى هذة البطولة 16 فريق
مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
دور المجموعات

15/1/1996
 مصر2-1انجولا
 احمد الكاس(هدفين)

18/1/1996
 مصر 1-2الكاميرون
 على ماهر

24/1/1996
 مصر
 1-0جنوب افريقيا
 احمد الكاس

دور الثمانية
 27/1/1996
 مصر 1-3 زامبيا
 سمير كمونة

[line]

البطولة 21: بوركينافسو 1998
 فاز بالبطولة مصر واشترك فى هذة البطولة 16 فريق

مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 

دور المجموعات
 10/2/1998
 مصر
 2-0موزمبيق 
حسام حسن(هدفين)

13/2/1998
 مصر 4-0زامبيا
 حسام حسن(3 اهداف) وياسر رضوان

17/2/1998
 مصر 0-1 المغرب
 -------- 

دور الثمانية

21/2/1998
 مصر0-0 كوت ديفوار
 -------- 

دور الاربعة

25/2/1998
 مصر 2-0 بوركينا فسو
حسام حسن(هدفين)

النهائى

25/2/1998
 مصر
 2-0 جنوب افريقيا 
احمد حسن وطارق مصطفى


















 [/frame]

----------


## محمود زايد

[frame="1 70"]البطولة 22: غانا ونيجريا 2000
فاز بالبطولة الكاميرون وخرجت مصر من دور الثمانية واشترك فى هذة البطولة 16 فريق

مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:-    
دور المجموعات

23/1/2000
 مصر2-0 زمبيا
 ياسر رضوان وحسام حسن

28/1/2000
 مصر1-0 السنغال
 حسام حسن

1/2/2000
 مصر4-2 بوركينا فسو
 احمد صلاح حسنى وحسام حسن
وهانى رمزى وعبد الحليم على

دور الثمانية
 1/2/2000
 مصر 0-1تونس
[line]
  البطولة 3: مالى 2002
فاز بالبطولة الكاميرون وخرجت مصر من دور الثمانية واشترك فى هذة البطولة 16 فريق


مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
 دور المجموعات

20/1/2002
 مصر 0-1 السنغال
 -------- 

25/1/2002
 مصر 1-0 تونس
 حازم امام

31/1/2002
 مصر
 2-1 زامبيا 
ميدو وحازم امام

دور الثمانية
 4/2/2002
 مصر 0-1 الكاميرون
[line]

البطولة 24: تونس 2004
فاز بالبطولة تونس وخرجت مصر من الدورالاول واشترك فى هذة البطولة 16 فريق
مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 

دور المجموعات

24/1/2004
 مصر2-1 زيمبابوى
 تامر عبد الحميد ومحمد بركات

29/1/2004
 مصر1-2 الجزائر
 احمد بلال

3/2/2004
 مصر 0-0الكاميرون

[line]
البطولة 25: مصر 2006
 فاز بالبطولة مصر واشترك فى هذة البطولة 16 فريق



 مباريات المنتخب المصرى فى هذة البطولة:- 
دور المجموعات

20/1/2006
 مصر 3-0 ليبيا
 ميدو وابوتريكة واحمد حسن

24/1/2006
 مصر 0-0المغرب

 28/1/2006
 مصر 3-1كوت ديفوار
 عماد متعب (هدفين) وابوتريكة

دور الثمانية
 3/2/2006
 مصر 4-1 الكونجو
 احمد حسن(هدفين)
 وحسام حسن وعماد متعب

دور الاربعة 
7/2/2006
 مصر2-1 السنغال
 احمد حسن وعمرو زكى

النهائى
 10/2/2006
 مصر 0-0 كوت ديفوار

تم ومنقول  :y:  






 [/frame]

----------


## عصام كابو

*ما شاء الله موضوع عظيم يا محمود و مجهود واضح

تسلم ايدك يا اكسلانس*

----------


## عصام كابو

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههه  
> 
> نسيت تقول انك صاحب الجهاز اللي شغال منه وتحلفنا كمان



*ههههههههههههههه

معلش يا حوده انت نسيت برضه تقول ان الموضوع منقول من التاريخ احسن عمنا التاريخ ياخد على خاطره *

----------


## محمود زايد

> *ما شاء الله موضوع عظيم يا محمود و مجهود واضح
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا اكسلانس*


ربنا يكرمك ياعصام يارافع معنوياتى دائما  :good:  
تسلم على مرورك الكريم يا كنج المنتدى  :f:   :y:

----------


## محمود زايد

> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> معلش يا حوده انت نسيت برضه تقول ان الموضوع منقول من التاريخ احسن عمنا التاريخ ياخد على خاطره *


هههههههههههه 
الله كلكوا علي ولا ايييييه 
المرة الجايه ياكنج هكتب كل حاجه وهكتب عنوان بيتنا كمان  :good:   :f:

----------


## عصام كابو

> هههههههههههه 
> الله كلكوا علي ولا ايييييه 
> المرة الجايه ياكنج هكتب كل حاجه وهكتب عنوان بيتنا كمان


*لا يا حوده انا مش بتريق عليك و الله........... حاشا لله

الحكاية كلها ان هناك تربص بنا من بعض ضعاف النفوس و اللى بيعتبروا ان نقل الاخبار جريمة مع ان الاخبار بالذات مباح تداولها بين الناس و مش زى اى موضوع يتم عمله بعد جهد و تفكير و بحث............. و اسال اخونا عمرو صالح*

----------


## حسام عمر

الف شكر يا حوده

موضوع رائع

ولوحد كلمك  يخبط دماغه في الحيط

دنتا صحبي يا جدع

10 دقايق تلاقيني عندك

وربنا يديم الحب والموده بينا

ويارب لما نختلف في الاراء منصطدش لبعض في الماء العكر

المهم وهو الاهم الموضوع رائع جدا ً

----------


## محمود زايد

> *لا يا حوده انا مش بتريق عليك و الله........... حاشا لله
> 
> الحكاية كلها ان هناك تربص بنا من بعض ضعاف النفوس و اللى بيعتبروا ان نقل الاخبار جريمة مع ان الاخبار بالذات مباح تداولها بين الناس و مش زى اى موضوع يتم عمله بعد جهد و تفكير و بحث............. و اسال اخونا عمرو صالح*


ياباشا انا عارف طبعا لا فى تريقه ولا حاجه  :2:  
وبعدين ياكنج المنتدى وقاعه الرياضه دى بالذات بتاعتنا يعنى اللى يجى هنا نقطعه بالصلاه على النبى  ::xx::  
ومايهمناش اى حد واحنا شغلنا كله سليم المهم يكون فى افكار ونشاط دايما فى االقاعه  :y:   :f:

----------


## بنت مصر

موضوع جميل وجهد أكتر من رائع يا محمود
تسلم ايدك يارب .. الف الف شكر اخي الغالي

بسنت

----------


## محمود زايد

> موضوع جميل وجهد أكتر من رائع يا محمود
> تسلم ايدك يارب .. الف الف شكر اخي الغالي
> 
> بسنت


بنت مصر عندنا وماحدش قدنا  :good:  
والله الموضوع نور بيكى يابسنت وشكرا على كلامك الجميل 
تحياتى  :f:

----------


## محمود زايد

*مصر تواجه لبنان وديا في 7 أكتوبر في القاهرة




تأجل موعد المباراة الدولية الودية التي كان مقررا إجراؤها بين منتخبي مصر ولبنان لجمع التبرعات لفائدة ضحايا الحرب في لبنان إلى 3 أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول. 
وستجرى المباراة التي تجمع أبطال أفريقيا مع منتخب لبنان في القاهرة وذلك قبل أيام قليلة من توجه منتخب الفراعنة إلى بوتسوانا لمواجهة منتخبها في إطار إقصائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية في 7 أكتوبر. 
وكانت المباراة مقررة في 5 سبتمبر/ أيلول الجاري، إلا أنه جرى تأجيلها بعد وفاة ثلاثة لاعبين مصريين أواخر الشهر الماضي. 
وكانت وفاة اللاعب محمد عبد الوهاب مدافع منتخب مصر ونادي الأهلي لكرة القدم إثر إصابته بأزمة قلبية أثناء مشاركته في تدريبات الفريق الأول للأهلي في 28 أغسطس/ آب، قد سبقتها قبل يومين وفاة لاعبين في صفوف نادي ترسانة في حادثة سير على الطريق
المصدر*

----------


## حسام عمر

عموما بما انك طنشت ردي الاولاني


نرجع ونقول المصادر اهم من الاخبار

----------


## محمود زايد

> الف شكر يا حوده
> 
> موضوع رائع
> 
> ولوحد كلمك  يخبط دماغه في الحيط
> 
> دنتا صحبي يا جدع
> 
> 10 دقايق تلاقيني عندك
> ...


ياخبر ابيض تصدق لسه شايف ردك ده دلوقتى وعمال اقول الجدع ده ثبت الموضوع وماردش فيه ليه  ::uff::  
لا دى عندى يانجم هتتعوض طبعا لما اجيلك  ::stpd::  
ومافيش حاجه هتحصل ان شاء الله كلنا اخوات وحبايب   :good:  
واهم حاجه ان الموضوع عجبك ياحسومة  :f:

----------


## محمود زايد

المحترفون سلاح المنتخب الوطني في مواجهة بتسوانا
الجهاز الفني سعيد بتعدد أطراف الصراع علي قمة الدوري
وغريب يؤكد أن عملية تجديد الدماء بدأت من لقاء بوروندي



حالة من الارتياح سيطرت علي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق بعد متابعة لقاءات الدوري الممتاز وكذا أداء المحترفين مع أنديتهم في مختلف مسابقات الدوري الأوروبي‏.‏
ولعل ما زاد من هذا الشعور بالارتياح سخونة الصراع علي قمة الدوري الممتاز ودخول أكثر من فريق حلبة المنافسة علي مقاعد المقدمة أمثال الإسماعيلي والاتحاد السكندري والمقاولون العرب هذا بالاضافة للأهلي حامل لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز‏.‏
ومن جانبه أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني أن دخول أكثر من ثلاثة فرق حلبة المنافسة علي بطولة الدوري الممتاز أمر جيد للغاية فمثل هذا الأمر يشعل الصراع من جهة ومن جهة أخري يؤدي لظهور عناصر تصلح للتمثيل الدولي الأمر الذي يزيد من مساحة الاختيارات لدي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني‏.‏
وأضاف المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني أن ظهور فرسان آخرين في حلبة الصراع علي قمة الدوري أمر في غاية الروعة ولكن ما قلل من الشعور بأن هناك أملا في مسابقة قوية محلية هو تراجع مستوي أداء الزمالك وعدم دخوله حتي الأسبوع الخامس في حلبة المنافسة علي المركز الأول بعد خسارته في مباراتين وفوزه في مثلهما وتعادله في واحدة‏.‏
وأشار شوقي غريب إلي أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة يتابع جميع فرق الدوري الممتاز وذلك من أجل القيام بعملية تجديد الدماء خاصة وأن الفترة الحالية هي الأنسب لاجراء عملية التغيرات وفتح الباب أمام العناصر المتألقة محليا للدخول في عجلة المنتخب الوطني لأنه بمجرد الانتهاء من التصفيات الإفريقية سيقوم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بعملية تثبيت التشكيل وتحسين أسلوب الاداء الفني والبدني والخططي قبل السفر الي غانا بإذن الله لخوض نهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية والدفاع عن اللقب الذي تحمله الكرة المصرية‏.‏
وأكد المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني أن الجهاز الفني تابع أيضا أداء جميع اللاعبين المحترفين في الأندية الأوروبية خلال مباريات أنديتهم في الدوري بإنجلترا وألمانيا وتركيا وبلجيكا‏.‏
وأوضح شوقي غريب أن جميع اللاعبين شاركوا مع فرق أنديتهم خاصة الثلاثي أحمد حسام وحسام غالي مع توتنهام في الدوري الأنحليزي ومحمد زيدان مع بريمن في بطولة كأس ألمانيا ورغم النتائج السلبية التي حققتها هذه الفرق إلا أن لاعبي مصر كانوا عند حسن الظن بهم وقدموا عروضا جيدة للغاية‏.‏
وأشار المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني إلي أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني سيواصل اجتماعاته برئاسة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق وذلك من أجل التشاور حول العناصر التي سيتم التركيز علي متابعتها في الاسبوعين المقبلين والتي منها سيتم اختيار المنتخب الوطني المرشح لخوض مباراة بتسوانا في الجولة الثانية من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية عن المجموعة الثانية‏.‏
وأختتم شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني تصريحاته مؤكدا أن الجهاز الفني يبحث عن الأفضل في الوقت الحالي لتحقيق هدف حسم صراع التأهل لنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية مبكرا وعدم الدخول في لعبة الحسابات وهذا ما يدفع الجهاز الفني للاستعانة بأكبر عدد من اللاعبين المحترفين في الأندية الأوروبية لأنهم في الوقت الحالي الأجهز فنيا وبدنيا والأكثر قدرة علي الأداء بكل قوة لتحقيق هدف الفوز في جميع مباريات المجموعة الثانية للتأهل لنهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية‏.‏
الاهرام المسائى

----------


## محمود زايد

*مصـر الأولي عربيـا في تصنيف الفيفا الشـهري
المنتخب الوطني يواجه بتسوانا‏7‏ أكتوبر‏..‏ والصيام يضفي شيئا من القلق




مازالت مصر علي قمة التصنيف عربيا للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا الصادر أمس عن شهر سبتمبر الجاري بالرغم من تراجعها ثلاث مراكز لتحتل المركز السابع والعشرين امام منتخب تونس الذي جاء في المركز الحادي والثلاثين والمغرب التي جاءت في المركز الثالث عربيا والحادي والاربعين عالميا يليها قطر في المركز الرابع عربيا والثالث والستين عالميا‏.‏
تقدمت السعودية سبع مراكز لتحتل المركز‏68‏ والخامس عربيا‏,‏ وكان من اللافت للنظر حصول منتخب جيبوتي في التصنيف علي‏(‏ صفر‏)‏ لتحتل المركز الـ‏198‏ عالميا والحادي والعشرين عربيا‏ وعلي قمة التصنيف العالمي كانت المنافسة الشرسة بين فرنسا والبرازيل بعد ان ضيقت فرنسا الخناق علي البرازيل متصدرة قائمة التصنيف وأصبح الفارق بينهما‏40‏ نقطة بعد صعود منتخب فرنسا من المركز الرابع إلي المركز الثاني بفضل فوزها الكبير علي ايطاليا‏1/3‏ ومن قبل الفوز علي جورجيا‏3/‏ صفر في مستهل التصفيات الأوروبية المؤهلة لنهائيات‏2008.‏
المعروف ان منتخب ايطاليا والذي لقي هزيمة امام فرنسا جاء تصنيفه في المركز الخامس عالميا وحصولها علي‏1474‏ نقطة رغم حصولها علي بطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة‏,‏ وجاء الارجنتين في المركز الثالث يليها منتخب انجلترا في المركز الرابع وتراجعت ايطاليا‏3‏ مراكز لتحتل بها المركز الخامس بفارق نقطة عن البرازيل‏.‏
وعلي جانب آخر‏,‏ أرسل اتحاد بتسوانا لكرة القدم خطابا لاتحاد الكرة أمس يخطره فيه بانه تم تحديد يوم السبت‏7‏ أكتوبر المقبل موعدا لمباراة منتخبي مصر وبتسوانا في الجولة الثانية بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الامم الافريقية بغانا‏2008,‏ علي أن تقام المباراة في الثالثة والنصف عصرا بتوقيت العاصمة البتسوانية جابورون وعلي ستاد العاصمة‏,‏ أي أن المباراة ستقام في نهار أحد أيام شهر رمضان‏.‏
وكان المنتخب الوطني قد لعب في التصفيات الافريقية السابقة المؤهلة لكأس العالم بالمانيا أمام الكاميرون خلال شهر رمضان ورفض لاعبوه الافطار وخاضوا المباراة صياما‏,‏ والآن يقبل الفريق علي خوض الجولة الثانية من التصفيات الحالية المؤهلة لأمم افريقيا بغانا‏,‏ حيث ستقام المباراة القادمة أمام بتسوانا خلال شهر رمضان‏..‏ ولكن‏..‏ هذه المرة ـ هناك شيء من القلق‏ ولاينكر حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني ان المسألة لابد ان تضفي شيئا وهذا أمر طبيعي خلال مرحلة ترتيب الأوراق الحالية حتي يتم تجمع اللاعبين أول أكتوبر المقبل والاطمئنان علي حالتهم البدنية ومستوي أدائهم خلال فترة الصيام داخل المعسكر الذي سيستمر حتي موعد السفر المقرر يوم‏4‏ أكتوبر المقبل‏.‏
وأشار شحاتة إلي ان الرحلة إلي بتسوانا ستكون مرورا بجنوب افريقيا وستكون مدتها طويلة حتي الوصول إلي ملعب المباراة‏,‏ ونأمل ألا تكون شاقة علي لاعبينا وخاصة أنها ستأتي خلال فترة الصيام‏ وحول رؤية الجهاز الفني عن اللاعبين المتوقع اختيارهم للمباراة قال شحاتة إنه سيتم اعلان الاسماء قبل بداية المعسكر بيومين‏,‏ ولن تخرج كثيرا عن عناصرنا الأساسية التي شاركت معنا في المباريات الماضية‏,‏ وسوف يلعب المنتخب خلال معسكره مباراة دعم لبنان الودية التي تحدد لها يوم‏3‏ أكتوبر‏.‏
ويعقد حاليا الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني اجتماعات مستمرة من أجل ترتيب جميع النواحي الخاصة باللقاء الأول للمنتخب في التصفيات خارج ملعبه وحتي تستمر مسيرته الناجحة علي طريق التأهل نحو النهائيات والبحث عن الحفاظ علي اللقب الذي يحمله المنتخب الوطني خاصة أنه تخطي بوروندي بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد في الجولة الأولي بالقاهرة‏,‏ ولكن موريتانيا رفضت مرور هذه الجولة دون مفاجآت‏,‏ وهزمت بتسوانا‏4/‏ صفر لتحتل هي صدارة المجموعة‏,‏ وفي الوقت نفسه قدمت مؤشرا طيبا لمنتخب مصر قبل السفر بأن منافسه ليس شرسا وإنما يمكن ترويضه بمزيد من الأهداف‏!‏*

----------


## حسام عمر

> ياخبر ابيض تصدق لسه شايف ردك ده دلوقتى وعمال اقول الجدع ده ثبت الموضوع وماردش فيه ليه  
> لا دى عندى يانجم هتتعوض طبعا لما اجيلك  
> ومافيش حاجه هتحصل ان شاء الله كلنا اخوات وحبايب  
> واهم حاجه ان الموضوع عجبك ياحسومة


 
جمله جامده

ميقولهاش الا فنان

وراجل تقي

----------


## محمود زايد

> جمله جامده
> 
> ميقولهاش الا فنان
> 
> وراجل تقي


ياراجل 

ماشى  ياحس حس يافنان :1:

----------


## محمود زايد

*حسابات خاصة للمنتخب الوطني قبل مواجهة بتسوانا
شحاتة يعيد تقييمه للمحترفين ويخشي إرهاق لاعبي الأهلي 

يعقد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم اجتماعات مكثفة هذه الأيام يقوم خلالها حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق وجهازه المعاون شوقي غريب المدرب العام وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي وحمادة صدقي المدرب وسمير عدلي المدير الاداري بوضع اللمسات الأخيرة علي معسكر الفريق والذي بدأ أمس‏18‏ من سبتمبر ويستمر حتي مواجهة منتخب بتسوانا في الجولة الثانية من تصفيات المجموعة الثانية الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم والذي يقام‏8‏ أكتوبر المقبل في بتسوانا‏.‏
فالجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يعمل في أكثر من اتجاه حيث هناك متابعة شبه دائمة للاعبي الفريق المحترفين خارج الأندية المصرية وذلك لتحديد من منهم سيتم الاستعانة به في رحلة بتسوانا ومن منهم سيتم استبعاده من حسابات هذه المباراة‏.‏
ومن خلال متابعة أداء اللاعبين المحترفين بالأندية الأوروبية وضح استقرار الجهاز الفني علي الاستعانة بكل من محمد زيدان المحترف في ألمانيا وأحمد حسن المحترف في بلجيكا وعبد الظاهر السقا المحترف بتركيا‏,‏ فهذا الثلاثي لاخلاف عليه حيث المشاركة والوجود شبه الدائم مع أنديتهم في مباريات الدوري الممتاز هناك أما فيما يتعلق بكل من أحمد حسام المحترف بانجلترا وأمير عزمي المحترف باليونان فالصورة غير واضحة والقرار ليس نهائيا بشأن الاستعانة بهما في لقاء بتسوانا خاصة أن الفترة الأخيرة شهدت تألق بعض المحترفين الذين لم يكن لهم وجود بصفوف المنتخب الوطني في الفترة الأخيرة خاصة حسام غالي الذي أخذ مكانه في التشكيلة الأساسية لفريق توتنهام الانجليزي وكذلك أحمد بلال المتألق في الدوري التركي والذي استطاع إزالة الخلافات القديمة مع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني‏.‏
كما ناقش الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني ظروف الاستعانة بلاعبي الأهلي في لقاء بتسوانا وذلك في ضوء خوض الأهلي للقاء الذهاب في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة دوري أبطال افريقيا والذي يقام بالقاهرة أحد يومي‏29,28‏ من سبتمبر الجاري حيث يخشي الجهاز الفني حالة الإرهاق التي تصيب اللاعب من كثرة اللقاءات المحلية والإفريقية والدولية‏.‏
ومن المقرر في ضوء المناقشات التي دارت بين أعضاء الجهاز الفني فهناك شبه استقرار علي تقليل نسبة الاستعانة بلاعبي الأهلي علي أن تكون في أضيق الحدود وفي المراكز التي لايجد فيها الجهاز الفني البديل المناسب خاصة أن هناك بعض عناصر المنتخب الوطني هبط مستوي الأداء الفني والبدني لها بصورة ملحوظة في الفترة الأخيرة‏.‏
وبعيدا عن كل هذه الأمور والتي سيحسمها الجهاز الفني في اجتماعه يوم السبت المقبل فقد قام الجهاز بقيادة حسن شحاتة بحضور حفل خطوبة وعقد قران حسني عبد ربه لاعب الإسماعيلي أمس بالإسماعيلية وذلك كنوع من التقدير من الجهاز الفني لهذا اللاعب‏.‏*

----------


## حسام عمر

لاعيبه مصر كلها مهنجه

وكلها عوزه فرمته

واف ديسك


ربنا يستر وميعملوش باد سيكتور

----------


## عصام كابو

> لاعيبه مصر كلها مهنجه
> 
> وكلها عوزه فرمته
> 
> واف ديسك
> 
> 
> ربنا يستر وميعملوش باد سيكتور



*الظاهر فى فيروس ضرب الهارد خلاص يا حسام

هههههههههههه

ضحكتنى بجد يا حسام*

----------


## عصام كابو

*تلقى الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم دعوة لإقامة مباراة ودية بين منتخب مصر بطل أفريقيا ومنتخب البرازيل بطل العالم خمس مرات من قبل في فبراير من عام 2007 المقبل.

وقال مدحت شلبي مدير العلاقات العامة والإعلام باتحاد الكرة لـFilGoal.com يوم الثلاثاء : "أحد الشركات العربية المتخصصة في تنظيم المباريات والتي تتولى ترتيب مباريات منتخب السامبا عرضت علينا إقامة مباراة بين مصر والبرازيل في أحد الدول الآتية : فرنسا أو هولندا أو إيطاليا".

وتم الاتفاق بشكل مبدئي على إقامة اللقاء يوم 12 فبراير المقبل ، لكن الموعد المقترح قابل للتعديل إذ أنه غير موجود في أجندة المباريات المقررة من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا).

وأضاف شلبي : "عرضت الشركة إقامة معسكر لمدة سبعة أيام لمنتخب مصر في الدولة التي تقام فيها المباراة ، بالإضافة إلى مصروف جيب لجميع أفراد البعثة".

وأوضح شلبي أن اتحاد الكرة سيتفاوض من أجل الحصول على مقابل مادي لأداء المباراة على خلفية أن منتخب مصر بطل أفريقيا ، مؤكدا أن القرار النهائي سيتخذ خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة.

وتتجه النية للموافقة على أداء المباراة من أجل الحصول على فرصة احتكاك بنجوم البرازيل العالميين.* 


المصــــــــدر

----------


## محمود زايد

منورين يا رجاله 
الظاهر كلام عصام جاب نتيجه ههههههههههههه 
وانت ياعم حسام شويه نشاط علشان العمليه تمشى اعلانات على الحيطان دعايه فى التليفزيون عن القاعه اعملك همه كده بدل مانت ماوركش حاجه تعملها غير رمى الازايز على الحكام فى ماتشات الزمالك ههههههههههههه
**********************************

بالنسبه لدعوة اننا نلاعب البرازيل نفسى نوافق ونلاعبهم عاوزين نخرج من النطاق الافريقى والعربى بقى 
نفسنا نلاعب الفرق الكبيرة دى زى ماحصل مع فرنسا واسبانيا قبل كده مش مهم نتغلب بس نظهر على الساحه العالميه ويبقى لنا تواجد يارب المسئولين يوافقوا ونشوف مصر مع البرازيل فى استاد نوكامب البرشلونى ياسلااااااااااااام  على المتعه لو ده حصل

----------


## حسام عمر

انا لا اوزي الحكام

انا رميت على رمزي

----------


## عصام كابو

> منورين يا رجاله 
> الظاهر كلام عصام جاب نتيجه ههههههههههههه 
> وانت ياعم حسام شويه نشاط علشان العمليه تمشى اعلانات على الحيطان دعايه فى التليفزيون عن القاعه اعملك همه كده بدل مانت ماوركش حاجه تعملها غير رمى الازايز على الحكام فى ماتشات الزمالك ههههههههههههه
> **********************************





> انا لا اوزي الحكام
> 
> انا رميت على رمزي



*هههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## محمود زايد

فرنسا وبلغاريا تطلبان اللعب مع المنتخب الأوليمبي



تلقي اتحاد الكرة عرضاً رسمياً من نظيره البحريني يطلب أداء مباراة ودية مع المنتخب الأوليمبي خلال الأيام المقبلة. وقبل مباراة العودة أمام جامبيا في لقاء العودة بالدور الأول من تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لأوليمبياد بكين، وأكد مجدي عبدالغني عضو اتحاد الكرة والمشرف علي الفريق أن الجهاز الفني وافق بشكل مبدئي علي أداء المباراة قبل مواجهة جامبيا باعتبارها بروفة جادة للقاء،

 واشترط عبدالغني أن يوفر الجانب البحريني كل شيء، بحيث لا يقضي الفريق أكثر من ثلاثة أيام يخوض خلالها المباراة قبل أن يعود للانتظام في معسكر مغلق استعداداً للقاء.. وكشف عبدالغني النقاب عن تلقي الفريق عبر إحدي شركات التسويق العالمية عروضاً للعب مع منتخبات فرنسا وبلغاريات، فيما لا تزال المفاوضات مع المسؤولين بالاتحادين القطري والسعودي جارية لأداء مباراتين وديتين مع المنتخب الأوليمبي.. 
من ناحية أخري، كثف الجهاز الفني اجتماعاته علي مدار الأيام الماضية وبعد عودة فينجادا المدير الفني من إجازته بالبرتغال لاختيار الأسماء المرشحة للتجمع المقبل الذي يدخله الفريق استعداداً لمباراة العودة أمام جامبيا.. وعلمت &#171;المصري اليوم&#187; أن الاختيار لن يخرج عن اللاعبين الذين سافروا مع الفريق إلي جامبيا مع إضافة بعض الأسماء المستبعدة قبل السفر في أضيق الحدود ويعلن صلاح حسني المدير الإداري الأسماء يوم ٢٤ سبتمبر في مؤتمر صحفي.
.وينتظر أن يشمل الاختيار أمير توفيق وعبدالله البلاط وعبدالله السعيد ورائد منسي ومحمود عبدالرازق &#171;شيكابالا&#187; وحسام أسامة وشريف وصفي وهيثم الفزاني وإبراهيم يوسف وعبدالعزيز توفيق وأحمد عبدالظاهر وأحمد محمدي وكريم زكري ومحمد زكري وعاشور الأدهم وحسام عاشور وأحمد شديد قناوي وعبداللاه جلال وعمرو بسيوني، بإلاضافة إلي المحترفين أحمد غانم سلطان وأحمد مجدي وعمرو الحلواني فيما لم يحدد الجهاز الفني موقف أحمد سمير فرج.
المعروف أن الفريق سيبدأ يوم الثلاثاء تجمعه بفندق موفنبيك مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي استعداداً للسفر إلي البحرين في حال الاتفاق علي المباراة التي تمثل المرحلة الأخيرة من الإعداد لمباراة جامبيا.، من جانبه،
 أكد مجدي طلبة المدرب العام أهمية المباريات الودية في المرحلة المقبلة، وقال إن الفريق لديه عدد كبير من المباريات في الفترة من أكتوبر حتي فبراير المقبل، وأضاف أن مباراة العودة أمام جامبيا أكثر ما يشغل بال الجهاز الفني ولن نفكر في أي شيء إلا بعد تخطي هذه المباراة.

----------


## محمود زايد

الجهاز الفني للمنتخب يستدعي غالي 
استعدادا للقاء بوتسوانا في تصفيات أفريقيا 



قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني استدعاء سبعة محترفين مصريين في الأندية الأوروبية للانضمام إلي معسكر المنتخب قبل مباراة بوتسوانا في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية بغانا .2008
وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر ان حسام غالي لاعب خط الوسط والمحترف في صفوف توتنهام الانجليزي سيكون علي رأس المحترفين السبعة الذين تم استدعاؤهم.
وأضاف غريب: تابع الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة غالي جيدا من خلال مشاركاته مع فريقه الجديد توتنهام وهو لاعب متميز ويمتلك قدرات جيدة يحتاجها منتخب مصر في المرحلة المقبلة.
وأشار غريب إلي أن اللاعبين السبعة الذين تم ارسال طلبات الاستدعاء إلي أنديتهم هم أحمد حسام 'ميدو' وحسام غالي من توتنهام وأحمد حسن لاعب اندرلخت البلجيكي وعبدالظاهر السقا لاعب كونيا سبور التركي وأمير عزمي مجاهد مدافع باوك اليوناني ومحمد زيدان مهاجم بريمن الألماني وأحمد أبومسلم لاعب ستراسبورج الفرنسي.
كان غالي قد ابتعد عن تشكيلة منتخب مصر الوطني منذ أكثر من عام حيث لعب اخر مبارياته مع منتخب مصر أمام الكاميرون في أكتوبر 2005 في ختام تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم الماضية بألمانيا.
ولم يتم استدعاء غالي لخوض مباريات كأس الأمم الافريقية المضاية بالقاهرة والتي فازت بها مصر وتردد ان استبعاده كان لخلافات مع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر بشزن تصريحات نسبت إلي اللاعب هاجم فيها سياسة الجهاز الفني مع اللاعبين المحترفين وهو ما نفاه شحاتة أكثر من مرة.
وشارك غالي مع توتنهام في مباراة واحدة أمام مانشستر يونايتد وظهر بمستوي متميز رغم هزيمة فريقه بهدف نظيف.
ويبدأ معسكر منتخب مصر بالقاهرة في الأول من أكتوبر ولمدة أسبوع قبل السفر إلي بوتسوانا لاداء المباراة الثانية يوم السابع من أكتوبر في التصفيات المؤهلة للأمم الافريقية في غانا .2008
ويتقاسم منتخب مصر حامل اللقب صدارة المجموعة الثانية مع موريتانيا برصيد 3 نقاط.

----------


## محمود زايد

مصر تلعب مع جنوب أفريقيا وديا بانجلترا في نوفمبر  
زاهر: الأجهزة الفنية للمنتخبات تعمل بـ كلمة شرف.. ونتائجها تحدد استمرارها  



  محمود علي الدين
تلقي اتحاد الكرة برقية من نظيره الجنوب افريقي يطلب اقامة مباراة ودية بين منتخبي مصر وجنوب افريقيا في انجلترا!! وقد وضعت هذه البرقية مسئولي الجبلاية في حيرة خاصة ان جنوب افريقيا طلبت ان تقام المباراة في نوفمبر القادم وهو نفس الشهر الذي طلبت فيه كل من كرواتيا وهولندا اللعب وديا مع المنتخب الوطني. واكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة ان اتحاده انهالت عليه العروض من دول مختلفة بعد فوزه بكأس الامم الافريقية، ومن الطبيعي ان يكون &#187;بطل افريقيا&#171; هدفا تسعي المنتخبات الاخري للعب والاحتكاك معه.
وأشار زاهر الي ان احدي القنوات التليفزيونية العربية طلبت من اتحاد الكرة الاشتراك في دورة دولية تقام في فرنسا او ايطاليا تحت اشراف ورعاية هذه القناة وتشارك فيها منتخبات من العيار الثقيل منها الارجنتين والبرازيل والسعودية.. ومازالت هذه الدعوة محل دراسة.
وقال رئيس اتحاد الكرة ان الاتجاه الاقوي اللعب مع جنوب افريقيا في انجلترا باعتبار ان منتخبنا يخوض حاليا تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية والاحتكاك مع المنتخبات الافريقية اكثر فائدة له.. مؤكدا ان هناك مباراة ودية مع السويد ستقام في فبراير القادم بمناسبة مرور 50 عاما علي تأسيس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم، وهذه المباراة تمت الموافقة عليها منذ فترة ولا توجد نية للاعتذار عنها.
واكد زاهر ان المنتخب الوطني لن يلعب مباريات ودية في الفترة القادمة مع منتخبات ضعيفة، وسيكون الاحتكاك مع المنتخبات الكبيرة فقط.. لان من يلعب مع الكبار حتما سوف يصبح كبيرا.
وقال زاهر: ان هناك حالة &#187;استنفار&#171; علي جميع المنتخبات المصرية، فالمنتخب الدول يشارك في تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية التي ستنظم غانا نهائياتها عام ،2008 والمنتخب الاوليمبي يشارك في تصفيات اولمبياد بكين، ومنتخب الشباب يستعد للقاء بوروندي اول اكتوبر في المرحلة الاخيرة من تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية التي تستضيف الكونغو نهائياتها في يناير القادم.. ومنتخب الناشئين يستعد للقاء العودة امام اريتريا في تصفيات امم افريقيا لهذه المرحلة السنية والتي ستقام نهائياتها في توجو في العام القادم.
واشار زاهر الي ان الاجهزة الفنية لمنتخبات الناشئين والشباب تعمل بدون عقود و&#187;بكلمة شرف&#171; لأنها ليست في حاجة الي عقود.. ونتائجها هي التي تحدد استمرار تلك الاجهزة من عدمه.. فإذا نجحت تلك الاجهزة ستستمر واذا لم توفق ترحل.. مؤكدا ان العقود التي تم توقيعها مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخبين الاول والاوليمبي جميعها عقود مشروطة بتحقيق الهدف الذي نصبو اليه.. فالمنتخب الاول عقده مشروط بالتأهل لنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية، والمنتخب الاوليمبي عقده مشروط بالتأهل لنهائيات اوليمبياد بكين.
واعلن رئيس اتحاد الكرة ان مرتبات الاجهزة الفنية للمنتخبات الوطنية تكلف الاتحاد 600 الف جنيه شهريا وهو ما دفع مسئولي الجبلاية للسعي الجاد لزيادة موارد الاتحاد خاصة ان اتحاد الكرة لم يحصل الا علي ثلاثة ملايين جنيه من المجلس القومي للرياضة منذ تولي مجلس الادارة الحالي قيادة الاتحاد.

----------


## عمرو صالح

*كل ما ادخل اضيف خبر يطلع موجود
طيب نعمل ايه بس 

مجهود مميز يا محمود تسلم ايديك*

----------


## محمود زايد

> *كل ما ادخل اضيف خبر يطلع موجود
> طيب نعمل ايه بس 
> 
> مجهود مميز يا محمود تسلم ايديك*



ربنا يكرمك ياعمرو وكفايه وجودك فى الموضوع  :1:  
شكرا على كلامك ومرورك الكريم  :y:

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يشترط مشاركة متعب وزكي وإبراهيم سعيد للانضمام إلي المنتخب


اشترط حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني مشاركة الثلاثي عمرو زكي وإبراهيم سعيد لاعبي الزمالك أمام الإسماعيلي، وعماد متعب لاعب الأهلي أمام الترسانة وأسيك، وظهورهم بمستوي مطمئن للانضمام إلي صفوف المنتخب قبل مباراة بتسوانا، وأكد شحاتة أنه لن يضم لاعباً إلي المنتخب وهو لا يشارك مع ناديه بصرف النظر عن سبب عدم المشاركة.. وطالب شحاتة إبراهيم سعيد بالتخلص من مشاكله مع إدارة النادي والجهاز الفني للعودة إلي المنتخب، خصوصاً وأن الفريق في حاجة إلي جهوده باعتباره أحد العناصر الأساسية التي شاركت في الفوز ببطولة الأمم الأفريقية.
ويعلن الجهاز الفني صباح غد الأربعاء أسماء الـ ٢٤ لاعباً المنتظر انضمامهم إلي معسكر الفريق في الأول من أكتوبر المقبل وعلمت &#171;المصري اليوم&#187; أن الجهاز وقع اختياره علي &#171;٣٥&#187; لاعباً تم إنهاء إجراءات السفر الخاصة بهم إلي بتسوانا،
 علي أن يشمل الاختيار النهائي ٢٤ لاعباً من بينهم سبعة محترفين هم أحمد حسن وعبدالظاهر السقا وأحمد حسام وحسام غالي ومحمد زيدان وأحمد أبومسلم وأمير عزمي، فيما استبعد الجهاز شريف إكرامي للإصابة بخلع في الكتف. ويفاضل أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بين مصطفي كمال حارس إنبي وإبراهيم فرج حارس المحلة لاختيار بديلاً لإكرامي، المقرر حضوره إلي القاهرة خلال الأيام المقبلة لعرض تقرير طبي علي الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق، خصوصاً بعدما ترددت شائعات عن تفضيله البقاء بناديه بعد تزايد فرص مشاركته أساسيا.. وتتضاءل فرص انضمام وجوه جديدة باستثناء سيد معوض الذي يلقي منافسة شرسة من طارق السيد لاعب الزمالك. من ناحية أخري اطمأن الجهاز الإداري إلي وصول جميع المحترفين قبل يوم ٢ أكتوبر لتتأكد مشاركتهم في مباراة لبنان الودية التي يرغب الجهاز الفني في تجربة معظم اللاعبين خلالها، باعتبارها البروفة الوحيدة والأخيرة قبل لقاء بتسوانا. ويرفض الجهاز الفني فكرة المران في نهار رمضان خلال المعسكر للتعود علي الأجواء، خصوصاً وأن المباراة تقام في الثالثة والنصف عصراً وأكد شوقي غريب أنه لا داعي للمران نهاراً خصوصا وأن مباراة لبنان تقام ليلاً وأن الفريق سيؤدي مرانين فقط يومي ١ و٢ أكتوبر
.. وأضاف أمامنا متسع من الوقت للمران في نفس توقيت المباراة خصوصاً وأن الظروف الجوية تختلف كلية في مصر عنها في بتسوانا.. ورفض غريب الاستهانة بالمنافس رغم هزيمته أمام موريتانيا بأربعة أهداف، وأشار إلي انتهاء الجهاز الفني من دراسة شريط المباراة والوقوف علي مستوي منتخب بتسوانا، خصوصا وأن الجهاز يبحث عن الفوز لتعزيز صدارته للمجموعة مبكراً. علي صعيد آخر، استقر الجهاز الإداري علي سفر الفريق إلي بتسوانا يوم ٤ أكتوبر عبر جوهانسبرج لتصل العاصمة جابوروني صباح يوم الخميس حيث يؤدي مرانين أحدهما بالملعب الذي يستضيف اللقاء

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب الأوليمبي يبدأ اليوم الاستعداد لمباراة جامبيا

يبدأ في الرابعة عصر اليوم تجمع المنتخب الوطني الأوليمبي بأحد فنادق مدينة ٦ أكتوبر، حيث يتناول اللاعبون طعام الإفطار مع الجهاز الفني، يؤدي بعده اللاعبون أول التدريبات في التاسعة والنصف، استعداداً لمباراة العودة أمام جامبيا المقررة يوم ٨ أكتوبر في الدور الأول لتصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لأوليمبياد بكين ٢٠٠٨.
ويكتفي الفريق بالمران علي فترة واحدة في نفس التوقيت، تجنباً للإرهاق حتي موعد السفر إلي الإسكندرية يوم الأربعاء المقبل للمران علي استاد الإسكندرية الذي يستضيف اللقاء.
كان الجهاز الفني قد اختار ١٨ لاعباً لدخول المعسكر هم: أمير توفيق ورائد منسي وكريم ذكري وأحمد نبيه وعمرو بسيوني وأحمد أشرف وعبدالله السعيد وعبدالله البلاط ومحمد حامد وحسام أسامة ومحمد إبراهيم ومحمود عبدالرازق شيكابالا وأحمد المحريت ومحمود أبوالسعود ومحمود صبحي ومحمد رجب وهيثم الفزاني، فيما استبعد الجهاز الفني محمد ذكري لإجرائه جراحة إزالة الزائدة الدودية، ولم يتحدد موقف أحمد عبدالظاهر لاعب إنبي المصاب بشد في عضلات البطن.وينضم ثلاثي الأهلي حسام عاشور وعبداللاه جلال وأحمد شديد قناوي عقب انتهاء مباراة أسيك المقررة يوم الأحد المقبل في ذهاب الدور قبل النهائي لدوري أبطال أفريقيا، ويتوالي خلال الأيام المقبلة انضمام المحترفين أحمد مجدي وأحمد غانم وعمرو الحلواني، وينتظر الجهاز وصول أحمد محمدي وأحمد عادل عبدالمنعم لاعبي منتخب الشباب من بوروندي يوم ٣ أكتوبر لتحديد مدي الاستعانة بهما.
من ناحية أخري تصل بعثة جامبيا إلي القاهرة يوم الخامس من أكتوبر حيث تبقي البعثة بالقاهرة لساعات قبل السفر إلي الإسكندرية ليؤدي الفريق تدريباته علي ملاعب الأكاديمية البحرية قبل الانتقال للمران علي ملعب استاد الإسكندرية.
من جانبه أكد مجدي طلبه المدرب العام أن الجهاز الفني انتهي من دراسة شريط مباراة الذهاب والوقوف علي نقاط القوة والضعف في الفريق، وقال إن المنافس ليس سيئاً كما يتصور البعض، وأضاف أن التعادل في لقاء الذهاب نتيجة جيدة خصوصاً أنها أقيمت في أجواء سيئة للغاية، قائلاً: إننا نبحث عن الفوز بنتيجة كبيرة للحصول علي الثقة في بداية مشوار التصفيات.. وأشار إلي رفض الجهاز الفني التفكير في خوض مباريات ودية إلا بعد تخطي لقاء جامبيا.. ووجه طلبه الدعوة لجماهير الإسكندرية لمؤازرة الفريق، خصوصاً أن الجهاز الفني اختار استاد الإسكندرية، أملاً في إيجاد المساندة المطلوبة علي اعتبار أن الفريق ليست له جماهير بالقاهرة.*

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يضم غالي وحمص ومعوض استعدادا لمباراة بتسوانا


انضمام ميدو وغالي للمنتخب

أعلن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر انضمام سيد معوض ومحمد سليمان "حمص" وإبراهيم سعيد وحسام غالي لقائمة المنتخب الذي سيواجه بتسوانا في المجموعة الثانية لتصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية المؤهلة للبطولة في غانا 2008.
كما ضم شحاتة إبراهيم سعيد مدافع الزمالك على الرغم من غيابه عن أغلب مباريات الزمالك هذا الموسم ، بالإضافة إلى انضمام حسام غالي المحترف بصفوف توتنام الإنجليزي.
وصرح شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب لـFilGoal.com أن انضمام معوض وحمص يأتي بعد المستوى الجيد الذي يقدمانه مع الإسماعيلي في الدوري حتى الآن.
وأضاف غريب أن المنتخب سيخوض مباراة ودية أمام لبنان يوم 3 أكتوبر ضمن مهرجان "لبنان كما كان" ثم يتجه إلى بتسوانا في الخامس من الشهر ذاته على أن يخوض المباراة يوم 7 أكتوبر.وأشار المدرب العام للمنتخب إلى أن اللاعبين المحترفين سيصلون إلى القاهرة على حسب مشاركاتهم مع أنديتهم في المباريات وأن بعضا منهم سيلحقون بمباراة لبنان.
وفيما يلي القائمة التي تضم 23 لاعبا :

حراسة المرمى : عصام الحضري (الأهلي) – مصطفى كمال (إنبي) – محمد عبد المنصف (الزمالك)

خط الدفاع : وائل جمعة (الأهلي) – سيد معوض ، أحمد فتحي ، هاني سعيد (الإسماعيلي) – محمود فتح الله ( المحلة) – رامي عادل (المقاولون) – عبد الظاهر السقا (كونيا سبور التركي) – أمير عزمي (باوك اليوناني) – إبراهيم سعيد (الزمالك)
خط الوسط : محمد شوقي ، محمد أبو تريكة (الأهلي) – حسني عبد ربه ، محمد حمص (الإسماعيلي) – أحمد حسن (أندرلخت البلجيكي) – رضا شحاتة (إنبي) – حسام غالي (توتنام) 
خط الهجوم : عماد متعب (الأهلي) – أحمد حسام "ميدو" (توتنام) – محمد زيدان (فيردر بريمن الألماني) – عمرو زكي (الزمالك

----------


## محمود زايد

*مصر تستعد للقاء بوتسوانا فى التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الافريقية




المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري حسن شحاتة
&#169;أ ش أ 
القاهرة/أ ش أ/اختار الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر بقيادة حسن شحاتة 23 لاعبا للدخول في معسكر مغلق استعدادا لمواجهة بوتسوانا في المجموعة الثانية من التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية 2008 التى تقام فى غانا.
وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر فى بيان له الاربعاء إن الفريق سيدخل المعسكر المغلق الذى يستمر أربعة أيام ابتداء من السبت وأوضح غريب أن المنتخب سيلعب خلال المعسكر مباراة ودية مع نجوم العرب لصالح اعمار لبنان في الثالث من أكتوبر المقبل قبل أن يتوجه إلى بوتسوانا لملاقاة منتخبها الوطني في الثامن من أكتوبر.
وأضاف أن الجهاز الفنى يدرس شريطا لمباراتين لمنتخب بوتسوانا أمام جنوب افريقيا وزيمبابوي منذ أسبوعين لتحديد نقاط القوة والضعف في الفريق البوتسواني الذي يتميز لاعبوه باللياقة البدنية العالية وطول القامة.
وأشار إلى أن قائمة منتخب مصر حامل لقب بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية تضم كلا من عصام الحضري محمد عبد المنصف مصطفى كمال /في حراسة المرمى/ وأحمد فتحي وائل جمعة سيد معوض ابراهيم سعيد أمير عزمي مجاهد عبد الظاهر السقا رامي عادل محمود فتح الله حسني عبد ربه هاني سعيد محمد شوقي حسام غالي محمد حمص رضا شحاته أحمد حسن محمد أبو تريكة محمد زيدان عمرو زكي عماد متعب وأحمد حسام (ميدو).
ويتصدر منتخبا مصر وموريتانيا المجموعة الثانية في التصفيات الافريقية برصيد 3 نقاط لكل منهما وتأتى بوتسوانا وبوروندي في المركزين الثالث والرابع بدون رصيد.*

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يرحب بالوجوه الجديدة بالمنتخب الوطني
المدير الفني يؤكد‏:‏ الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم يفتح الباب أمام جميع اللاعبين
تقارب المستوي وتعدد أطراف الصراع ظاهرة صحية للكرة المصرية 


أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم أن الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم أفضل بكثير مما كان عليه الموسم الماضي‏,‏ فيما يتعلق بصراع القمة والقاع ومشاركة معظم الأندية في هذا الصراع‏,‏ وبصورة مؤثرة‏.‏وأضاف المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني أن دخول أكثر من فريق في صراع القمة‏,‏ وتقارب مستوي الأداء بين معظم فرق المسابقة‏,‏ أمر من شأنه أن يضفي علي لقاءات البطولة كثيرا من السخونة‏,‏ والقتال في الأداء‏,‏ وهذا ما يساعد علي وجود عناصر كثيرة‏,‏ وجديدة تستطيع تمثيل المنتخب الوطني في الوقت الحالي‏.‏وأشار حسن شحاتة إلي أن تقارب المستوي من شأنه أن يعطي الفرصة للعناصر الجديدة لأن تفرض وجودها بقائمة المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ ولعل هذا ما دفع الجهاز الفني لإجراء بعض التغييرات في صفوف الفريق لعلاج بعض القصور في بعض المراكز‏.‏وأضاف المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني أن تقارب المستوي بين أندية الدوري الممتاز يجعل من الصعب التكهن بنتيجة أي مباراة فالأهلي يهزم الاتحاد بالأربعة‏,‏ ويتعادل مع الترسانة‏,‏ والجيش يهزم الزمالك‏,‏ والمقاولون يتعادل مع طنطا‏,‏ فالمفاجآت كثيرة وواردة في كل مباراة حتي لو كانت أمام بطل الدوري فالأوليمبي يتعادل مع الزمالك‏,‏ ويخسر من طنطا‏,‏ والزمالك يخسر من الجيش‏,‏ ويهزم الإسماعيلي بالإسماعيلية‏.‏واختتم حسن شحاتة تصريحاته‏,‏ مؤكدا أن لقاءات المنتخب الوطني في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية فرصة للدفع بحساب ببعض العناصر الجديدة أو العناصر التي بات لها فترة طويلة خارج صفوف المنتخب‏,‏ فالجهاز الفني لديه هدف محدد‏,‏ وهو أن يكون قبل خوض برنامج الإعداد النهائي لنهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية يملك ما يقرب من‏30‏ لاعبا أي‏11‏ منهم يستطيعون خوض مهمة الدفاع عن اللقب بكل قوة‏,‏ ونجاح‏.‏
وكان الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني قد اجتمع صباح أمس لتحديد القائمة النهائية للفريق الذي يدخل في معسكر مغلق بداية من يوم الاثنين المقبل استعدادا لخوض اللقاء الثاني في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم‏,‏ والذي سيكون مع بتسوانا يوم‏7‏ أكتوبر المقبل في بتسوانا‏.‏ووقع اختيار الجهاز الفني علي‏23‏ لاعبا هم‏:‏ عصام الحضري‏,‏ ومحمد عبدالمنصف‏,‏ ومصطفي كمال‏,‏ وأحمد فتحي‏,‏ ووائل جمعة‏,‏ وأمير عزمي‏,‏ وإبراهيم سعيد‏,‏ وعبدالظاهر السقا‏,‏ ورامي عادل‏,‏ وسيد معوض‏,‏ ومحمد شوقي‏,‏ وهاني سعيد‏,‏ وحسني عبدربه‏,‏ ومحمد حمص‏,‏ ورضا شحاتة‏,‏ ومحمود فتح الله‏,‏ وحسام غالي‏,‏ وأحمد حسن‏,‏ ومحمد أبوتريكة‏,‏ وعمرو زكي‏,‏ وعماد متعب‏,‏ وأحمد حسام ميدو‏,‏ ومحمد زيدان‏.‏
وبذلك تكون قائمة المنتخب الوطني قد شهدت خروج أحمد أبومسلم للإصابة‏,‏ وعبدالحليم علي لتراجع المستوي؟‏,‏ كما شهدت عودة كل من سيد معوض أحد نجوم الدوري الممتاز هذه الأيام‏,‏ وزميله حمص‏,‏ بالإضافة لإبراهيم سعيد بعد ظهوره مع الزمالك في اللقاءات الأخيرة بالدوري‏,‏ والأمر نفسه بالنسبة لعماد متعب‏.‏
ومن المقرر أن يخوض المنتخب الوطني أول مران له في الثامنة والنصف من مساء الاثنين المقبل علي أن يخوض الفريق اللقاء الودي مع نظيره اللبناني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل‏,‏ عن أن يغادر الفريق القاهرة في طريقه إلي بتسوانا عن طريق جنوب إفريقيا فجر الخميس المقبل‏,‏ في بعثة يرأسها سمير زاهر رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد‏.‏

----------


## حسنى الروبى

الله ينور عليك  يا محمود    وان شاء الله تترد لك  فى الدوريات

----------


## محمود زايد

> الله ينور عليك  يا محمود    وان شاء الله تترد لك  فى الدوريات


الله يكرمك ياحسنى نورت الموضوع والله
كل عام وانت بخير  :f:

----------


## محمود زايد

الجهاز الفني للمنتخب يراقب المحترفين ويطمئن علي &#171;السقا&#187;




يستغل أعضاء الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني مشاركة ٤ من اللاعبين المحترفين مع أنديتهم في مباريات الجولة الحالية للدوريات الأوروبية المقررة اليوم للوقوف علي مستواهم، ووزع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني أعضاء الجهاز علي المباريات بحيث يتابع محمد زيدان في مباراة فريقه مع مونشنجلادباخ، ويراقب شوقي غريب المدرب العام أحمد حسن في لقاء أندرلخت مع جنت، ويتولي حمادة صدقي متابعة عبدالظاهر السقا في مباراة جالطا سراي. ويقوم أحمد سليمان بمراقبة أمير عزمي مجاهد في لقاء باوك مع كالاماريا.
ويتجمع أعضاء الجهاز غداً لمتابعة لقاء توتنهام مع بورتسموث للوقوف علي الحالة الفنية والبدنية للثنائي أحمد حسام &#171;ميدو&#187; وحسام غالي في حال مشاركتهما، خصوصاً وأن اللاعبين لن يخوضا مع الفريق بالقاهرة سوي مران واحد.
كان الجهاز الفني قد تأكد من شفاء عبدالظاهر السقا من الإصابة بشد في عضلات البطن والتي تسببت في إبعاده عن مباراة الفريق الأخيرة مع بوروندي، فيما تقرر استبعاد شريف إكرامي وأحمد أبومسلم للإصابة، وينتظر الجهاز حضورهما في الأيام المقبلة لعرض التقارير الطبية علي الجهاز الطبي بقيادة أحمد ماجد.
من ناحية أخري يبدأ غداً توافد اللاعبين المحترفين، حيث يصل الرباعي أحمد حسن وعبدالظاهر السقا ومحمد زيدان وأمير عزمي، فيما يصل بعد غد &#171;الاثنين&#187; أحمد حسام وحسام غالي.
وتتجه النية لدي الجهاز الفني لإراحة اللاعبين الستة وعدم الدفع بهم في مباراة لبنان الودية باستثناء فترات قليلة في ضوء مشاركاتهم في مباريات أنديتهم من عدمه، خصوصاً وأن الجهاز يعتبرها بروفة جادة للحكم علي اللاعبين خصوصاً سيد معوض ومحمد حمص اللذين ينضمان لأول مرة منذ فترة طويلة.
علي صعيد آخر سادت حالة من القلق أعضاء الجهاز الفني بعدما أكد تقرير السفارة المصرية بجنوب أفريقيا تزايد فرص هطول الأمطار، باعتبار الوقت الراهن بداية موسم الصيف وسقوط الأمطار.
وأكد سمير عدلي المدير الإداري أنه أجري اتصالاً بالسفيرة مني عمر لإنهاء ترتيبات وصول البعثة التي تستقر بجنوب أفريقيا بضع ساعات قبل الانتقال إلي جابوروني العاصمة البتسوانية.
من جانبه أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني أن اختيار اللاعبين تم في ضوء الجاهزية والالتزام.
وقال: إن استبعاد بعض العناصر التي تواجدت في الفترة الماضية مثل عبدالحليم علي لا يعني خروجها من الحسابات، وأبدي سعادته بتألق عمرو زكي وإبراهيم سعيد واستعادتهما الكثير من المستوي المطلوب، رغم طول فترة غيابهما خصوصاً إبراهيم.. وأضاف أن قصر فترة التجمع أجبرتنا علي اختيار اللاعب الجاهز.

----------


## محمود زايد

حالة ارتياح للدوليين بالداخل والخارج 
جهاز المنتخب يتابع لقاء آسيك ويتمني الفوز للأهلي
زيدان وعزمي وأحمد حسن في القاهرة غدا استعدادا للقاءي لبنان وبتسوانا 


يتابع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم باهتمام شديد لقاء الأهلي وآسيك ابيدجان مساء اليوم في ذهاب الدور قبل النهائي لدوري رابطة الأبطال الافريقي لعدة اعتبارات لعل أهمها الرغبة في اجتياز بطل مصر وافريقيا وحامل اللقب لهذه المحطة المهمة والصعبة في عمر البطولة للوصول لمنصة التتويج للعام الثاني علي التوالي خاصة بعد ان جمع بين كأس البطولة والسوبر والمشاركة في بطولة العالم باليابان.. ويدرك حسن شحاتة ومعاونوه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان أهمية العامل النفسي في حالة فوز مريح للأهلي واثره الايجابي علي لاعبيه بالمنتخب ابتداء من عصام الحضري حارس المرمي المخضرم مرورا بوائل جمعة ومحمد شوقي ومحمد أبوتريكة وعماد متعب وهم من العناصر المؤثرة والاساسية في كل الخطوط.. ويأمل الجهاز ان تخلو هذه القائمة من الاصابات بعد اللقاء حيث يبدأ المنتخب في التجمع مساء غد بفندق البارون بمصر الجديدة والتدريب بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة في إطار التجمع المشترك لمهرجان 'لبنان كما كان' يوم الثلاثاء والسفر مساء نفس اليوم إلي بتسوانا للقاء منتخبها يوم 8 أكتوبر في المحطة الثانية لتصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية التي تدافع فيها مصر عن لقبها في غانا عام ..2008 وقد فضل الجهاز سفر سمير عدلي المدير الإداري مساء غد للاطمئنان علي ترتيبات الاقامة والتدريب بالتعاون مع السفيرة مني عمر التي قامت بحجز فندق في جوهانسبرج لاقامة البعثة خلال الساعات السبع التي تسبق اقلاعها إلي بيروني في رحلة طيران تستغرق 45 دقيقة فقط.. ويبدأ المحترفون بالخارج العودة غدا بوصول محمد زيدان بعد ان يؤدي اليوم مباراة مع ناديه فيردر بريمن الألماني.. وكذلك أمير عزمي القادم من باوك اليوناني وأحمد حسن من اندرلخت البلجيكي.. ويصل عبدالظاهر السقا لاعب كونيا سبورت التركي فجر الثلاثاء وكذلك أحمد حسام وحسام غالي المحترفان في توتنهام الانجليزي.. وكان ميدو قد لعب مباراة توتنهام كاملة امام بطل بلغاريا في الدوري الاوروبي وشارك غالي في الدقيقة 65 وصنع هدف الفوز الوحيد.. وسوف تكون مشاركة اللاعبين الدوليين في المهرجان بحساب نظرا لمشاركة لاعبي الأهلي في مباراة آسيك القوية وكذلك المحترفون بالخارج والحرص علي عدم اجهادهم أو تعرضهم للاصابة في ظل صيام اللاعبين شهر رمضان الكريم.. قال شوقي غريب المدرب العام ان هناك شعورا بالارتياح لحالة الدوليين بشكل عام سواء المحترفون بالداخل أو الخارج في ظل البداية القوية للدوري الممتاز والذي جعل لاعبين امثال سيد معوض ومحمد حمص وهاني سعيد يفرضون أنفسهم من خلال أدائهم المتميز مع الإسماعيلي المتصدر للدوري رغم هزيمتهم الوحيدة والاخيرة امام الزمالك.. وكذلك عودة إبراهيم سعيد أفضل المدافعين عندما يلعب ويلتزم وأيضا محمود فتح الله ورامي عادل ورضا شحاتة ومصطفي كمال لاعبي غزل المحلة والمقاولون وإنبي.. واضاف المدرب العام ان هناك لاعبين في الصورة مثل أحمد حسن لاعب المحلة وهداف الدوري 'بستة أهداف' وأحمد عبدالله مدافع طلائع الجيش.. وهذان علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر فباب المنتخب مفتوح لأي لاعب يثبت جدارته بالانضمام واللعب خاصة بعد ان أصبح ارتداء فانلة منتخب مصر شرف يسعي إليه كل اللاعبين في الداخل والخارج.. وقد أبدي أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي رضاه عن حالة عصام الحضري وعبدالمنصف وكذلك مصطفي كمال وقال ان خبرة عصام الكبيرة لا يؤثر فيها اصابة مرماه بهدف كذلك اعادت كثرة المبارايات عبدالمنصف إلي سابق عهده ليكون الحارس الثاني مع الحضري الذي يطمئن إليه الجهاز في المرحلة القادمة.. وينتظر مشاركة عبدالواحد السيد في المباريات مع الزمالك علي اعتبار انه من الحراس المميزين.

----------


## عمرو صالح

تاني عبد الظاهر السقا 

مش ده اللي كل ماتش يدخل جون في عصام الحضري؟

----------


## محمود زايد

> تاني عبد الظاهر السقا 
> 
> مش ده اللي كل ماتش يدخل جون في عصام الحضري؟


لعيب تعبان جدا بس محظووووظ قوى بصراحه عمرى ماحبيت لعبه وهو اقل مدافع فى منتخب مصر بس ماشيه معاه بالبركه يارب مايجى تانى

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني يبدأ رحلة الإعداد لبتسوانا
يتدرب مساء اليوم بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة
استعدادا لمواجهة منتخب العرب 




يتجمع في الثامنة والنصف من مساء اليوم بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة لاعبو منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم‏,‏ وذلك لخوض أول مران لهم في معسكرهم المغلق الذي يبدأ اليوم ويستمر حتي موعد السفر إلي بتسوانا لمواجهة منتخبها الأول‏8‏ أكتوبر الحالي بالتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم عن المجموعة الثانية‏.‏ومن المقرر أن يشارك في مران اليوم جميع اللاعبين المحترفين محليا وذلك لظروف عدم حضور معظم المحترفين في أوروبا حيث لم يصل حتي الآن كل من أحمد حسن والسقا وأمير عزمي مجاهد وحسام غالي وأحمد حسام ميدو ومحمد زيدان وجميعهم سيصلون للقاهرة بداية من اليوم وحتي يوم الأربعاء المقبل‏.‏ومن المقرر أن يشهد مران اليوم قيام الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق بتحديد الأسلوب الأمثل والعناصر الجاهزة لخوض لقاء دعم الشعب اللبناني غدا والذي يلعب فيه منتخبنا الوطني في مواجهة منتخب نجوم العرب ولبنان‏.‏ومن المقرر أن يقوم الجهاز الفني بالعمل علي منح لاعبي الأهلي راحة اليوم حيث لن يشاركوا في المران وسيتم الاكتفاء بالجري الخفيف لمدة لاتزيد علي نصف ساعة خاصة بعد أن خاضوا مع الفريق أمس لقاء أسيك أبيدجان بطل كوت ديفوار في ذهاب نصف نهائي بطولة دوري الأبطال الإفريقي باستاد القاهرة‏.‏ورغم أن الجهاز الفني يحاول استغلال لقاء منتخب العرب في تجربة أسلوب الأداء الأمثل الذي يمكن به مواجهة منتخب بتسوانا يوم‏8‏ أكتوبر الجاري في منافسات الجولة الثانية من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم عن المجموعة الثانية إلا أن حسن شحاتة لن يعطي اللقاء أهمية أكثر من التي يستحقها وذلك لعدة أسباب منها أن النجوم المشاركين في منتخب العرب من اللاعبين المعتزلين واللقاء بشكل عام لن يأخذه اللاعبون مأخذ الجد‏.‏وبناء علي هذا فسوف يحاول حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني استغلال اللقاء في منح بعض العناصر الجديدة علي المنتخب سواء التي تنضم لأول مرة أو التي تعود بعد فترة غياب مثل محمد حمص ورضا شحاتة وسيد معوض الفرصة للدخول مع الفريق خاصة أن منهم من سيدخل التشكيل الأساسي للقاء بتسوانا خاصة سيد معوض اللاعب الوحيد بصفوف المنتخب الوطني في الجبهة اليسري‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

*الليلة.. مهرجان فني وكروي بين مصر ونجوم العرب تضامنا مع لبنان 




أحمد حسن يشارك في مهرجان لبنان كما كان  
  كتب ـ صبري حافظ:
يبدأ في الثامنة مساء اليوم &#187;الثلاثاء&#171; باستاد القاهرة مهرجان &#187;لبنان كما كان&#171; الذي احتضنته مصر لدعم الشقيقة لبنان معنويا وماديا بعد العدوان الاسرائيلي الغاشم عليها! تم تخصيص الفقرة الأولي &#187;ديجيه&#171; مع الجماهير تليها في التاسعة فقرة فنية وينطلق لقاء منتخب مصر الوطني مع نظيره اللبناني في التاسعة والنصف بمشاركة بعض نجوم العرب مع المنتخب اللبناني مثل فيصل عجب وهيثم مصطفي &#187;السودان&#171; وسامي الجابر وسعيد العويران &#187;السعودية&#171; ومبارك مصطفي وجفال الكواري &#187;قطر
&#171; وعماد أيوب &#187;فلسطين&#171; وبطران الشقران وشعبان عبدالله &#187;الأردن&#171;.
ويسعي كل نجوم المنتخب الوطني للمشاركة أكبر فترة ممكنة في هذا اللقاء لدعمه رغم انتهاء مباراة الأهلي وآسيك قبل ساعات وقد حرص لاعبو مصر المحترفون الستة علي التواجد قبل اللقاء بفترة قادمين من أوروبا للحصول علي قدر من الراحة للمشاركة بفاعلية مثل أمير عزمي لاعب باوك اليوناني وأحمد حسام وحسام غالي &#187;توتنهام&#171; الانجليزي وعبدالظاهر السقا &#187;كونيا سبورت&#171; التركي وأحمد حسن &#187;اندرلخت&#171; البلجيكي ومحمد زيدان &#187;فيردر بريمن&#171; الألماني.
ويحاول حسن شحاته الدفع بجميع اللاعبين لضرب عصفورين بحجر.. والوقوف علي مستوي اللاعبين وإتاحة الفرصة لكل لاعب للمشاركة في المهرجان والمساهمة لانجاح هذا العرس لعله يخفف ولو بقدر بسيط من آلام وأحزان اللبنانيين علي ما فقدوه من أنفس أو ممتلكات.
وفي الوقت نفسه يواجه شحاته مأزق يتعارض مع رغبته في تجربة جميع اللاعبين والوقوف علي جاهزية كل لاعب قبل لقاء بتسوانا يوم السبت المقبل في الجولة الثانية لتصفيات الأمم الأفريقية ورغبة القائمين علي المهرجان بجعل التغييرات في أضيق الحدود لإكساب اللقاء أهميته ومتعته والاتجاه داخل الجهاز لتجربة كل اللاعبين.
وعلي كل فإن شحاته يعتبر هذا اللقاء فرصة للتعرف عن قرب علي لاعبيه خاصة المحترفين وأشار شوقي غريب المدير العام الي ان الجهاز لا ينظر للمكسب أو الخسارة بقدر استمتاع الجماهير التي يتوقع زحفها لمشاهدة اللقاء والتعرف علي اللاعبين في &#187;البروفة&#171; الختامية قبل السفر بساعات لمواجهة المنتخب البيتسواني.
وأبدي شوقي تفاؤله بنجاح مهرجان لبنان وتحقيق فوز علي بتسوانا محذرا من الاستهتار خاصة أنه لا تعرف الظروف التي سيواجهها الجهاز هناك.
ويؤدي المنتخب مرانه الأخير في الثامنة والنصف مساء غد قبل التوجه الي المطار في العاشرة والنصف حيث تقلع الطائرة المتجهة الي جنوب افريقيا في الثانية صباح الخميس وستقيم البعثة لمدة ثماني ساعات في جوهانسبرج &#187;ترانزيت&#171; انتظارا للطائرة التي ستقل البعثة في الخامسة عصرا الي العاصمة البتسوانية جابروني وتصلها في السادسة قبل موعد الافطار بثلث الساعة وموعده السادسة والثلث بتوقيت جابروني.
وكان سمير عدلي المدير الإداري قد فتح خط اتصال مع سفيرة مصر في جنوب افريقيا مني عمر وأكدت له ان السفارة ستقوم بترتيب استقبال البعثة وتذليل أي صعوبات تواجه الفريق.
وقام ياسر الرملي مدير مصر للطيران في جوهانسبرج بترتيب إقامة البعثة طوال الثماني ساعات وتوفير سبل الراحة نظرا لظروف الصيام والرغبة في عدم شعور أي فرد بأي ارهاق مع طول ساعات الصيام وإرهاق السفر.
وأفادت المعلومات القادمة من جابروني أن الموسم الصيفي الممطر قد بدأ هناك وإن كانت نسبة الرطوبة لم تصل بعد للدرجات القصوي مما اعطي ارتياحا للجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاته خاصة مع صيام وجميع اللاعبين حيث تزداد نسبة الرطوبة في نهاية اكتوبر.
ويتزامن التوقيت في مصر بتوقيت بتسوانا حيث تقام المباراة في الثالثة والنصف عصرا وهو نفس توقيت القاهرة وان كان ما يخشاه الجهاز الفني هطول الامطار فجأة.
وأكد نبيل البارودي رئيس الجالية المصرية في بتسوانا للجهاز الفني من خلال الاتصال التليفوني أن اجهزة الاعلام تعبيء الجماهير البتسوانية لمتابعة منتخب مصر بطل افريقيا وضرورة تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية معه لا سيما أن الجماهير هناك تعشق لاعبي مصر وتعرف اسماءهم بعد الانجاز الأخير والفوز بكأس افريقيا.
وزاد من سعادة الجماهير التي تعتبر قدوم منتخب مصر احتفالية كبري عدم مواجهة الكرة البتسوانية لنظيرتها المصرية منذ سنوات علي صعيد المنتخبات او الاندية ولذلك فان جماهير &#187;جابروني&#171; خاصة وبتسوانا عامة تنظر لهذا اللقاء علي أنه تاريخي وتحلم بنتيجة ايجابية حتي ولو الخروج بأقل الخسائر.
ويتوجه فجر اليوم &#187;الثلاثاء&#171; سمير عدلي المدير الإداري الي العاصمة جابروني لإنهاء ترتيبات الاقامة والملاعب التي يتدرب عليها الفريق ويصل عدلي قبل البعثة بـ48 ساعة وبأخذ نفس المسار جوهانسبرج جابروني*

----------


## محمود زايد

علي طريق الاستعداد للسفر إلي بتسوانا
المنتخب الوطني يتجمع ويتدرب اليوم‏
ويواجه منتخب العرب غدا في مهرجان لبنان



يبدأ المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم تجمعه اليوم استعدادا للسفر إلي بتسوانا يوم الأربعاء المقبل لمواجهة منتخبها في الجولة الثانية للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلي نهائيات كأس الأمم المقرر إقامتها بغانا عام‏2008,‏ والتي يلعب المنتخب الوطني فيها ضمن فرق المجموعة الثانية التي تضم موريتانيا وبوروندي إلي جانب بتسوانا‏.‏وسوف يشهد تجمع المنتخب الوطني أو معسكره الذي سيبدأ اليوم بالقاهرة أداء مباراة ودية غدا مع منتخب العرب ضمن مهرجان لبنان كما كان وذلك بعد تجمع اللاعبين اليوم وأدائهم تدريبهم الأول في الثامنة والنصف مساء بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏,‏يبدأ المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم تجمعه اليوم استعدادا للسفر إلي بتسوانا يوم الأربعاء المقبل لمواجهة منتخبها في الجولة الثانية للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلي نهائيات كأس الأمم المقرر إقامتها بغانا عام‏2008,‏ والتي يلعب المنتخب الوطني فيها ضمن فرق المجموعة الثانية التي تضم موريتانيا وبوروندي إلي جانب بتسوانا‏.‏وسوف يشهد تجمع المنتخب الوطني أو معسكره الذي سيبدأ اليوم بالقاهرة أداء مباراة ودية غدا مع منتخب العرب ضمن مهرجان لبنان كما كان وذلك بعد تجمع اللاعبين اليوم وأدائهم تدريبهم الأول في الثامنة والنصف مساء بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏,‏ حيث إختار الجهاز الفني الاسبوع الماضي‏23‏ لاعبا من بينهم‏3‏ حراس مرمي‏,‏ و‏6‏لاعبين محترفين‏,‏ حيث تم اختيار عصام الحضري‏(‏ الأهلي‏),‏ ومحمد عبد المنصف‏(‏ الزمالك‏),‏ ومصطفي كمال‏(‏ إنبي‏)‏ كحراس مرمي‏,‏ واللاعبين‏..‏ عماد متعب‏,‏ ومحمد شوقي‏,‏ ووائل جمعة‏,‏ ومحمد أبوتريكة‏(‏ من الأهلي‏)..‏ وسيد معوض وأحمد فتحي‏,‏ وهاني سعيد وحسني عبدربه ومحمد حمص‏(‏ من الاسماعيلي‏),‏ وعمرو زكي‏,‏ وابراهيم سعيد‏(‏ من الزمالك‏),‏ ورضا شحاتة‏(‏ إنبي‏)‏ ومحمود فتح الله‏(‏ غزل المحلة‏),‏ ورامي عادل‏(‏ المقاولون العرب‏),‏ أما المحترفون الستة فهم أحمد حسام ميدو وحسام غالي لاعبا توتنهام الإنجليزي‏,‏ وعبدالظاهر السقا لاعب كونياسبور التركي‏,‏ وأمير عزمي مجاهد المحترف في باوك اليوناني‏,‏ وأحمد حسن لاعب أندرلخت البلجيكي ومحمد زيدان المحترف في فيرديريمن الالماني‏.‏وقد أعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني أن مباراة الغد أمام منتخب العرب لن تكون مجرد مباراة ودية ولكن سيخوضها اللاعبون بشكل جدي إلي حد كبير لأنها تأتي قبل يوم واحد من السفر إلي بتسوانا قبل مواجهة منتخبها يوم السبت المقبل في الثالثة والنصف عصرا بتوقيت بتسوانا علي استاد العاصمة هناك وهو نفس توقيت القاهرة‏.‏وفيما يتعلق بتأثير الصيام علي اللاعبين خلال المباراة التي ستقام نهارا خلال أحد أيام شهر رمضان الحالي‏,‏ فقد رأي الجهاز الفني أنه من الصعب الحكم علي مثل هذه المسألة قبل بداية المعسكر الحالي وأيضا قبل السفر إلي بتسوانا والتعرف علي حالة الطقس هناك ومدي تأثر اللاعبين بدرجة حرارة الجو وإمكانية خوض المباراة وهم صائمون أم ستضطرهم الظروف الي الإفطار يوم المباراة‏.‏ومن المعروف أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يضم حسن شحاتة مديرا فنيا‏,‏ وشوقي غريب مدربا عاما‏,‏ وحماده صدقي مدربا مساعدا‏,‏ وأحمد سليمان مدربا لحراس المرامي‏,‏ وكمال عبدالواحد للياقة البدنية‏,‏ والدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيبا‏,‏ والدكتور حسام الابراشي للعلاج الطبيعي‏,‏ وحسنين حمزة مدلكا‏.‏وقد قام سمير عدلي مدير المنتخب بإرسال خطابات لأندية اللاعبين المختارين لخوض معسكر اليوم لإخبارهم بموعد حضور اللاعبين والسفر إلي بتسوانا يوم الأربعاء المقبل مساء‏,‏ علي أن يصل الفريق صباح اليوم التالي وهو الخميس وسوف يؤدي لاعبو المنتخب الوطني وفقا لبرنامج الرحلة المعد مسبقا تدريبا خفيفا ببتسوانا مساء يوم الوصول‏,‏ علي أن يقام التدريب الرئيسي للمباراة يوم الجمعة علي الملعب الذي ستقام عليه وفي نفس توقيتها‏,‏ ويتضمن البرنامج أيضا أن بعثة المنتخب الوطني التي سيرأسها سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة سوف تحمل أمتعتها وتعود إلي القاهرة عقب أداء المباراة أمام بتسوانا مباشر

----------


## عصام كابو

لاعبو مصر يحتفلون بأحد الأهداف السبعة 
بقلم: أحمد ماهر 


*فاز منتخب مصر على منتخب العرب ولبنان بسبعة أهداف نظيفة في مباراة ودية يوم الثلاثاء على ملعب القاهرة الدولي في مهرجان الوفاء للبنان بعد العدوان الإسرائيلي الماضي تحت عنوان "لبنان كما كان".

أحرز أهداف منتخب مصر أحمد حسن (هدفين) ومحمد زيدان (هدفين) وعماد متعب وأحمد حسام "ميدو" وحسام غالي.

وأضاع النجم السعودي المخضرم سامي الجابر ركلة جزاء لمنتخب العرب في الشوط الثاني.

وفضل حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر اللعب بتشكيلة أساسية من أجل تهيئة لاعبي الفريق لمباراة بتسوانا في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية التي تحمل مصر لقبها يوم الأحد المقبل.

وخاض لاعبو مصر اللقاء بجدية ملحوظة أسفرت عن سبعة أهداف دك بها نجوم "الفراعنة" شباك منتخب العرب.*

----------


## محمود زايد

لعيبه مصر كانت بتلعب ولا كأنها فى ماتش رسمى بس كويس كده علشان الاستعداد للبرازيل قصدى لبتسوانا يكون على اكمل وجه ربنا معانا

----------


## عمرو صالح

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خدناهم على مشمهم 

بس ليه الجدية دي المباراة ودية  وممكن تتفهم غلط على اننا خدعناهم

منور يا عصااام*

----------


## عمرو صالح

> لعيبه مصر كانت بتلعب ولا كأنها فى ماتش رسمى بس كويس كده علشان الاستعداد للبرازيل قصدى لبتسوانا يكون على اكمل وجه ربنا معانا


معرفش بصراحة ايه الموضوع شامم فيه شويه سياسة 

حد فاهمني او حاسس بنفس الشعور

----------


## محمود زايد

> معرفش بصراحة ايه الموضوع شامم فيه شويه سياسة 
> 
> حد فاهمني او حاسس بنفس الشعور


شحاته قال ان المباراة هنلعبها كأنها رسميه واللى حصل ده فعلا مظبوط علشان حتى لو كان مهرجان ودى ومباراتنا الجايه كمان سهله مع بوتسوانا بس لازم اى مباراة نلعبها بجديه 
اما سياسه فملناش فيها ياعم انت عاوزنا نتسحر فى ابوزعبل ولا ايه  :Huh:  
خف الله يكرمك  :Fartnew:

----------


## a_leader

موضوع جميل يا محمود
الف شكر على المجهود المبذول ,,

----------


## محمود زايد

> موضوع جميل يا محمود
> الف شكر على المجهود المبذول ,,


الله يكرمك يا محمد باشا 
منور الموضوع  ::h::

----------


## عصام كابو

القاهرة (رويترز) -

* قرر الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر لكرة القدم استبعاد حارس المرمى الاول عصام الحضري من تشكيلة الفريق لمباراته امام بوتسوانا في الجولة الثانية من التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية 2008. 

وقال أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمى بمنتخب مصر ان استبعاد الحضري جاء لمنح الحارس المزيد من الراحة بعدما عانى من اصابة في الركبة في نهاية مباراة ناديه الاهلي مع اسيك ابيدجان بطل ساحل العاج في الدور قبل النهائي لدوري ابطال افريقيا الاسبوع الماضي. 

واضاف سليمان قوله "قرر الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر استدعاء ابراهيم فرج حارس غزل المحلة على وجه السرعة ليسافر مع الفريق وليصبح الحارس الثالث بعد محمد عبد المنصف ومصطفى كمال." 

وكان الطاقم لطبي لمنتخب مصر اوصى بمنح الحضري راحة لمدة اربعة ايام بعد ان اجريت له اشعة بالرنين المغناطيسي اكدت اصابته برشح في الركبة. 

وتغادر بعثة منتخب مصر القاهرة بعد منتصف ليل الاربعاء في طريقها الى جوهانسبرج ومنها الى بوتسوانا. وتلتقي مصر المدافعة عن اللقب مع بتسوانا يوم السبت القادم في المجموعة الثانية بالتصفيات الافريقية التي تضم ايضا موريتانيا وبوروندي. وفازت مصر على بوروندي 4-1 في بداية مشوار التصفيات.*

----------


## محمود زايد

القاهرة (رويترز) - استبعد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر لكرة القدم ثلاثة لاعبين قبل لحظات من السفر الى بوتسوانا مساء الاربعاء لمواجهة منتخبها يوم السبت في الجولة الثانية للتصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية بغانا 2008.واستبعد شحاتة حارس المرمى عصام الحضري لعدم اكتمال شفائه وابراهيم سعيد قلب دفاع الزمالك ومحمد حمص لاعب خط وسط الاسماعيلي بسبب اصابتهما أيضا.وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر لرويترز قبل مغادرته مع الفريق الى بوتسوانا "رأى الجهاز الفني الابقاء على اللاعبين الثلاثة في القاهرة لاستكمال العلاج أفضل من تحملهم مشاق السفر الطويل الى بوتسوانا."كان الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر قد دفع بلاعبه محمد حمص في الشوط الثاني لمباراة لبنان الودية والتي انتهت بفوز مصر بسبعة أهداف نظيفة الا أن اللاعب لم يقدم مستواه المعهود مع الاسماعيلي وشكا من بعض الالام في قدمه.ولم يدفع الجهاز الفني بابراهيم سعيد في المباراة ذاتها خوفا من تفاقم اصابته.وسبق للجهاز أن استبعد عمرو زكي قلب الهجوم ولاعب الزمالك بسبب الاصابة أيضا.وأضاف غريب "هدفنا من المباراة هو العودة بالنقاط الثلاث خاصة وان المنافس ضعيف ولا يرقى الى امكانيات منتخب مصر الذي يمتلك لاعبوه الخبرة ومع ذلك فلن نستهين بالمنافس لانه يضم لاعبين يمتلكون حماسة الشباب."وتابع غريب "لقد تم استدعاء ابراهيم فرج حارس المحلة بديلا لعصام الحضري وهو جاهز تماما لانه من العناصر التي سبق لها الانضمام لمعسكرات المنتخب ومستواه جيد."
والتقى سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري للقدم ببعثة منتخب مصر قبل سفرها الى بوتسوانا وطالبهم بالفوز.
وقال زاهر "أهدافنا ليست التأهل لنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية بغانا ..وليست الوصول الى المربع الذهبي في البطولة عندما تقام ..لكن هدفنا الحفاظ على اللقب وبناء فريق قوي يتأهل الى نهائيات كأس العالم بجنوب افريقيا 2010."وتوجهت بعثة مصر الى جنوب افريقيا ومنها الى بوتسوانا التي من المقرر ان تصلها ظهر يوم الخميس.ويتصدر منتخب مصر المجموعة الثانية في التصفيات الافريقية برصيد ثلاث نقاط من فوزه على بوروندي في الجولة الاولى 4-1 بينما يحتل فريق بوتسوانا المركز الاخير في المجموعة بعد هزيمته أمام موريتانيا 4-صفر.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطنى فى بتسوانا اليوم والفريق يتدرب بـ جابرونى بعد الإفطار  
تفاؤل بالفوز بعد تجربة لبنان المفيدة.. والمعنويات العالية سلاح شحاتة  





تغادر القاهرة فى الثانية فجر اليوم &#187;الخميس&#171; بعثة المنتخب الوطنى الكروى فى طريقها الى بتسوانا للقاء منتخبها يوم السبت المقبل فى الجولة الثانية لتصفيات المجموعة الثانية الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائىات الأمم بغانا 2008. يرأس البعثة اللواء على حفظى عضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة وحسن شحاتة مديراً فنياً وشوقى غريب مدرباً وحمادة صدقى مساعد مدرب وأحمد سليمان مدرباً لحراس المرمى والدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيباً وحسنين حمزة مدلكاً و&#187;22&#171; لاعباً هم عصام الحضرى ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومصطفى كمال فى حراسة المرمى
ووائل جمعة وهانى سعيد وأحمد فتحى وأمير عزمى وسيد معوض وعبدالظاهر السقا ومحمود فتح الله ورامى عادل وأحمد حسن ومحمد حمص وحسنى عبدربه وحسام غالى ومحمد أبوتريكة وعماد متعب ومحمد زيدان ورضا شحاتة واحمد حسام ومحمد شوقى وابراهيم سعيد.
وكان قد تم استبعاد عمرو زكى لاصابته بجذع فى الرباط الداخلى للكاحل ورشح والتهاب اضطر معه الجهاز لعدم سفره لحاجته للعلاج لمدة تزيد على عشرة أيام.
وساد غموض فى الساعات الأخيرة حول مدى استبعاد لاعب آخر نظراً لاصابة الثلاثى ابراهيم سعيد بشد فى العضلة الضامة وفضل الجهاز راحته فى مباراة لبنان أول أمس وظهر تحسن كبير فى اصابة عصام الحضرى برشح فى الركبة ومحمد حمص بكدمة خفيفة فى مباراة لبنان أيضاً.
وأكد الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب أن اللاعبين الثلاثة يمكن ان يلحقوا بمباراة بتسوانا الأمر الذى جعل حسن شحاتة ومعاونيه يفضلون عدم استبعاد لاعب آخر والسفر بـ&#187;22&#171; لاعباً رغم أن النية كانت تتجه فى بداية المعسكر لسفر &#187;21&#171; لاعباً.
وتصل الطائرة الى مدينة جوهانسبرج بجنوب أفريقيا فى العاشرة من صباح اليوم وتقيم بها لمدة سبع ساعات حيث تقل البعثة الطائرة المتجهة الى مدينة جابرونى عاصمة بتسوانا فى الخامسة عصراً لتصلها بعد ساعة كاملة وقبل موعد الافطار بنصف ساعة تقريباً الذى يحين موعده فى السادسة والثلث، وهو نفس توقيت القاهرة.
وقد أعد ياسر الرملى مدير مكتب مصر للطيران لجوهانسبرج ترتيبات استقبال البعثة خلال الساعات التى تقيم بها فى المدينة للتخفيف من الارهاق الذى يتعرض له أفراد البعثة من رحلة السفر مع ظروف الصيام.
ويتدرب الفريق اليوم بعد الافطار على أحد الملاعب القريبة من اقامة البعثة حيث قام المهندس سمير عدلى المدير الادارى والذى سبق البعثة وصولاً بـ&#187;48&#171; ساعة بتذليل الصعاب التى كان من الممكن أن تواجهها خاصة الاقامة فى فندق قريب من الملعب الذى ستقام عليه المباراة وملاعب التدريب.
وقد اطمأن الجهاز الفنى على لاعبيه قبل السفر بعد تجربة لبنان المفيدة من حيث الوقوف على مستواهم والفوز الكبير الذى أعطى دفعة قوية للجهاز واللاعبين أيضاً.
وزاد من حالة الاطمئنان ان أداء مستوى المنتخب اللبنانى يقترب كثيراً من منتخب بتسوانا. وأبدى شوقى غريب المدرب العام تفاؤله الكبير بعودة المصابين سريعاً خاصة عصام الحضرى وابراهيم سعيد مؤكداً أن أى لاعب سيشارك فى المباراة كفء وقادر على تنفيذ فكر الجهاز مؤكداً أن المباراة ليست سهلة كما يتوقعها البعض لأن المفاجآت عادة تحدث من المنتخبات المغمورة والمنافس يعبئ جماهيره لهذا اللقاء.
وكان المنتخب قد أدى مرانه مساء أمس بعد تناول الافطار وتوجهت البعثة الى المطار وشهد اللاعبون ظهر أمس تسجيلاً لمباراة بتسوانا وموريتانيا والتى انتهت بفوز الأخير &#187;4/صفر&#171; فى العاصمة نواكشوط. ونبه حسن شحاتة على بعض نقاط القوة والضعف وكيفية استغلال الثغرات التى تظهر بشكل واضح فى خط دفاعه.

----------


## حسام عمر

بالتوفيق للمنتخب المصري

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر يلعب وديا أمام جنوب أفريقيا في إنجلترا



يخوض منتخب مصر مباراة ودية أمام منتخب جنوب أفريقيا يوم 16 نوفمبر المقبل في إنجلترا ضمن استعدادات الفريقين لتصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية.وصرح سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة لـFilGoal.com يوم الخميس بأن المنتخب سيحصل على 50 ألف دولار مقابل أداء اللقاء ، بالإضافة إلى 12 ألف دولار مصروف جيب من الشركة التي تتولى تنظيم المباراة , بخلاف وضع 6 لوحات اعلانية في ملعب المباراة لحساب اتحاد الكرة .ولم يتم تحديد الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة.ويرجع سبب إقامة اللقاء في لندن بناء علي طلب الشركة المنظمة للمباراة .وقال زاهر إن اتحاد الكرة تلقى عرضا للعب مع سلوفاكيا في ذات التوقيت ، لكن الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة فضل مواجهة جنوب أفريقيا.وقال زاهر : "سلوفاكيا من القوى الصاعدة في الكرة الأوروبية ، وكنت أفضل اللعب معها ، لكن الجهاز الفني رأى أن ارتباطات المنتخب في الفترة القادمة جميعها أفريقية ، لذلك تم تفضيل اللعب مع جنوب أفريقيا".ومن المقرر أن يلعب منتخب مصر أمام منتخب بتسوانا يوم السبت في الجولة الثانية لتصفيات كأس الأمم ، ويلعب أمام موريتانيا في الجولة الثالثة في شهر مارس القادم

----------


## محمود زايد

استعدادا للقاء بتسوانا غدا في التصفيات الافريقية 
اليوم المران الأساسي لمنتخب مصر في جبروني وإعلان التشكيل المرشح للمباراة 
الفريق يلعب بطريقة 4/4/2 بمشتقاتها.. وميدو ومتعب يقودان الهجوم 


يؤدي منتخب مصر لكرة القدم مرانه الاساسي الساعة الثالثة والنصف بعد ظهر اليوم &#173;نفس توقيت القاهرة&#173; في نفس موعد ومكان مباراة بتسوانا التي تقام غدا في الجولة الثانية لتصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية 'غانا 2008'.. يتركز التدريب علي النواحي الفنية الخاصة بالخطة والتشكيل حيث يلعب الفريق بطريقة 4/4/2 ومشتقاتها خاصة 2/4/2/..2 وينتظر ان يكون التدريب في حدود 75 دقيقة رغم اجرائه أثناء الصيام لكونه آخر مراحل الاعداد يعلن بعده الجهاز الفني اختيار التشكيل المرشح لبدء اللقاء..
وكان الفريق قد أدي مرانا خفيفا الساعة التاسعة مساء أمس وبعد حوالي ثلاث ساعات من الوصول إلي العاصمة جبروني.. وقد أمضت البعثة حوالي 7 ساعات في جوهانسبرج بفندق المطار انتظارا للطائرة المتجهة إلي بتسوانا..
وفي اتصال تليفوني صرح الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام ان إجراءات الاقامة تمت في دقائق معدودة نظرا لوجود الفندق بالمطار ودون الحاجة لإجراءات جمركية ساعد علي ذلك وجود ياسر الرملي المدير الاقليمي لمصر للطيران واثنين من رجال السفارة المصرية في جنوب افريقيا.. وقد ضمت البعثة 20 لاعبا فقط رغم ضم إبراهيم فرج حارس غزل المحلة بديلا لعصام الحضري الذي فضل الجهاز حصوله علي راحة للعلاج حتي يكون جاهزا للقاء الأهلي مع أسيك في اياب الدور قبل النهائي لدوري الأبطال الافريقي يوم الاحد بعد القادم في أبيدجان.. رأي الجهاز عدم سفر إبراهيم سعيد ومحمد حمص لاعبي الزمالك والاسماعيلي لدخولهما معسكر المنتخب باصابات في الانكل والكتف واجهاد من المباريات أو حمل زائد لإبراهيم في لقاء الدراويش في الأسبوع السابع للدوري والذي تحمل فيه اللاعب عبئا كبيرا في الدفاع عن مرماه. ويعد نهاية التدريب الاخير للمنتخب بالقاهرة التقي سمير زاهر رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد بحضور اللواء علي حفظي عضو المجلس ورئيس البعثة مع اللاعبين وجهازهم بفندق الاقامة حيث تمني لهم التوفيق في مهمتهم مؤكدا انه ليس في حاجة لتذكيرهم بالمهمة القومية المكلفين بها لشعوره بان هذا الجيل مدرك تماما لدوره خاصة انهم جميعا محترفون ويعرفون ما لهم وما عليهم.. وقد أدي الفريق تدريبا خفيفا الساعة التاسعة مساء إلا ربعا بالملعب الفرعي تحت اشراف الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني ومساعديه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان ركز فيه علي فك العضلات لاقامته بعد 24 ساعة فقط من مشاركتهم في مهرجان 'لبنان كما كان' والجري الخفيف وبعض التدريبات البسيطة علي مدار 75 دقيقة ثم عاد الجميع للفندق لتحضير حقائبهم للسفر حيث أقلعت الطائرة المصرية في الواحدة و40 دقيقة صباح أمس لتصل إلي عاصمة جنوب افريقيا بعد رحلة استمرت خمس ساعات.
وقد تلقي الجهاز الفني تقريرا من سمير عدلي المدير الإداري الموجود في بتسوانا لبحث ترتيبات المباراة والاطمئنان علي الاقامة والملاعب. قال ان الفندق خمس نجوم وهو علي بعد خمس دقائق من الملعب ونفس المسافة تقريبا من المسجد الذي تؤدي فيه البعثة صلاة الجمعة اليوم.. وان أرضية الملعب الذي سيقام عليه تدريب اليوم وكذلك المباراة غدا جيدة للغاية وان الاستاد يتسع لحوالي 22 ألف متفرج وان درجات الحرارة في جبروني تتراوح ما بين 25 و27 درجة وهناك احتمال لسقوط أمطار.. لا توجد مشكلة علي الاطلاق غير اقامة المباراة عصرا في شهر رمضان الكريم لكن لاعبي مصر مدركون لأهمية المباراة ويسعون للفوز فيها للحفاظ علي قمة المجموعة الثانية حتي وهم يؤدون فريضة الصيام رغم وجود فتوي بالافطار يوم المباراة القومية المهمة

----------


## محمود زايد

*بعد رحلة 17 ساعة
مدرب بتسوانا يتجسس علي المنتخب
لاعبونا أدوا تدريبهم بالملعب الرئيسي في درجة حرارة "33" والمعنويات عالية

بعد رحلة استغرقت 17 ساعة وصلت بعثة منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم إلي بتسوانا للعب مع منتخبها غداً في الجولة الثانية لتصفيات بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقرر إقامتها في غانا .2008 
ورغم طول الرحلة إلا أن الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة لم يضيع أي دقيقة حيث أدي الفريق أول تدريب له بالملعب الرئيسي الذي تقام عليه المباراة وفوجئ الجميع بالمدير الفني لمنتخب بتسوانا يشاهد التدريب من المدرجات للتجسس علي الفريق لمعرفة إمكانات اللاعبين وخاصة من ناحية المهارات الفنية والقوة الجسمانية خاصة أن أغلب عناصر الفريق معروفون مثل أحمد حسن وأحمد حسام "ميدو" وحسام غالي وغيرهم من اللاعبين المحترفين بالخارج. 
توقيت غير مناسب 
وأكد الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني خلال اتصال تليفوني أن المباراة تقام غداً في الساعة الثالثة بتوقيت القاهرة وهو نفس التوقيت ببتسوانا وهو غير مناسب علي الإطلاق خاصة أن درجة الحرارة تصل إلي 33 درجة رغم أن هناك أضواء كاشفة بالملعب الرئيسي الذي تدربنا عليه أول مرة بعد وصول البعثة. وأشاد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب بأرضية الملعب وحسن الاستقبال نظراً للاهتمام الكبير الذي يلقاه فريقنا من جانب جماهير بتسوانا التي التفت حول الفريق حيث المسافة بين الفندق الذي تقيم به البعثة والملعب الذي تقام عليه المباراة لا تتعدي أكثر من 10 دقائق فقط. 
وقال غريب إنني سبق أن زرت بتسوانا عام 97 مع منتخب الناشئين الذي فاز ببطولة كأس الأمم للناشئين في ذلك الوقت وهو نفس الملعب والفندق الذي كنا نقيم فيه. 
وأضاف أن جميع اللاعبين لديهم الرغبة في المشاركة في المباراة وتحقيق الفوز والعودة بثلاث نقاط وأن الكابتن حسن شحاتة عقد اجتماعاً مع اللاعبين وطلب منهم ضرورة التركيز في المباراة بغض النظر عن قوة الخصم مع ضرورة الأداء الجماعي. 
وأشاد غريب المدرب العام أن الجهاز الفني شاهد آخر مباراة لعبها منتخب بتسوانا مع ليسوتو والتي انتهت بفوز بتسوانا بهدف. واتضح من خلال اللقاء أنه فريق يتميز بارتفاع اللياقة البدنية والقوة الجسمانية ولكن المهارات الفنية متواضعة مما يجعل فريقنا يتفوق عليهم إن شاء الله ويحسم اللقاء لصالحنا وهذا هدف الجهاز الفني واللاعبين وإن كان أداء المنتخبات الأفريقية يختلف تماماً أمام منتخبنا. 
قال إن تدريب منتخبنا استغرق ساعة كاملة واشتمل علي تدريبات الإحماء تقسيم الفريق إلي ثلاث مجموعات تولي كل واحد من الجهاز مجموعة واختتم التدريب بتقسيمة ركز شحاتة خلالها علي الجمل التكتيكية والخططية التي سيتم تطبيقها في المباراة. كما قاد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي تدريب الثلاثي محمد عبدالمنصف ومصطفي كمال وإبراهيم فرج وظهر الجميع بمستوي جيد بخلاف التنافس بينهم للمشاركة في المباراة.*

----------


## محمود زايد

مصر تسعى خلف فوزها الأول خارجيا منذ عامين على حساب بتسوانا



يسعى منتخب مصر إلى تسجيل فوزه الأول خارج ملعبه منذ أكثر من عامين عندما يحل ضيفا على منتخب بتسوانا على الملعب الرئيسي بالعاصمة جابوروني في الجولة الثانية بالمجموعة الثانية لتصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية بغانا عام 2008.ويرجع تاريخ آخر فوز مصري خارجي في مباراة رسمية إلى يونيو 2004 عندما تغلب "الفراعنة" على السودان بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة بقيادة الإيطالي ماركو تارديللي المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر آنذاك.ويخوض منتخب مصر اللقاء بصفوف شبه كاملة ، ويسعى الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة إلى تحقيق الفوز على أصحاب الأرض الذين خسروا مباراتهم الأولى أمام موريتانيا برباعية بيضاء.وعلى الرغم من غياب النجم عمرو زكي وإبراهيم سعيد لاعبي الزمالك وعصام الحضري حارس مرمى الأهلي بسبب الإصابة ، إلا أن شحاتة يملك بدائل جاهزة من أجل تعويض الثلاثي الغائب.
وتملك مصر ثلاث نقاط من الفوز على بوروندي في الجولة الأولى 4-1 بأهداف محمد زيدان وحسني عبد ربه ومحمد أبو تريكة وأحمد حسن ، ويحتل "الفراعنة" المركز الثاني في الترتيب خلف موريتانيا صاحبة الصدارة بذات الرصيد ، لكنها تتفوق في فارق الأهداف.وتعد المواجهة هي الأولى رسميا بين حامل لقب كأس الأمم ومنتخب بتسوانا الملقب بـ"الحمار الوحشي" الذي يقوده المدرب الإنجليزي كولين رو.ولعب منتخب بتسوانا مباراتين وديتين استعدادا لمواجهة مصر ، خسر الأولى أمام الكاميرون بهدف نظيف ، وفاز في الثانية على الجارة ليسوتو بذات النتيجة.ومن المنتظر أن يدخل أبطال أفريقيا المباراة بتشكيلة تضم محمد عبد المنصف في حراسة المرمى ، ووائل جمعة وعبد الظاهر السقا وأحمد فتحي وسيد معوض في الدفاع ومحمد شوقي وأحمد حسن وحسام غالي ومحمد أبو تريكة في الوسط ، ومحمد زيدان وأحمد حسام "ميدو" في الهجوم

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني يبحث عن فوز عريض في بتسوانا
ميدو وزيدان في الهجوم من ضربة البداية 



وكانت بعثة المنتخب الوطني قد وصلت إلي بتسوانا بعد رحلة شاقة استغرقت‏17‏ ساعة من القاهرة إلي جوهانسبرج ومنها إلي بتسوانا وأدي الفريق تدريبه بالملعب الذي يستضيف اللقاء وسمح الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ومساعده شوقي غريب وأحمد سليمان البتسواني والمدير الفني للمنتخب بحضور المران باعتبار أنه ليس هناك شئ من الممكن أن يخفيه وأن المنتخب الوطني كتاب مفتوح كما أن المنتخب البتسواني كذلك للجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري الذي شاهد تسجيلا لمباراته الأخيرة أمام موريتانيا‏.‏وقال شوقي غريب إن كل الأمور مهيأة أمام المنتخب لتحقيق الفوز وأن الروح المعنوية لدي الجميع مرتفعة ولديهم إصرار علي تحقيق الفوز وتصدر المجموعة مشيرا إلي أن غياب بعض العناصر الرئيسية لن يكون له أي تأثير لأن المجموعة التي تم اختيارها الأفضل حاليا‏.‏وأضاف غريب قائلا‏:‏ استقبلتنا الجماهير هنا استقبالا رائعا وحرص المدير الفني لمنتخب بتسوانا علي حضور تدريبات الفريق الأول من المدرجات ونحن لم نمانع لأن ليس هناك ما يستدعي فرض السرية فكل الفريقين يعرف الآخر جيدا ونحن نتعامل مع كل الفرق بالمجموعة باحترام شديد لأن هدفنا هو تحقيق الفوز في كل المباريات وهو أمر طبيعي خاصة أن الفريق حامل اللقب‏.‏وأشار المدرب العام إلي أن الجهازالفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة طالب اللاعبين بضرورة التركيز وعدم الاستهانة بالمنافس لأن المفاجآت لاتأتي إلا من المنتخبات الصغيرة واللاعبون مقدرون ذلك جيدا‏.‏وفيما يتعلق بالتشكيل المرشح لخوض المباراة أكد المدرب العام أن الجهاز الفني قرر الاحتفاظ لنفسه حتي قبل المباراة للحفاظ علي روح المنافسة بين لاعبي المنتخب مؤكدا أن فرص الجميع متساوية في المشاركة‏.‏
ومن المنتظر أن يخوض المنتخب المباراة بتشكيل يضم‏:‏ محمد عبدالمنصف في حراسة المرمي وأمامه وائل جمعة‏,‏ عبدالظاهر السقا‏,‏ حسني عبدربه‏,‏ وللوسط أحمد حسن‏,‏ محمد شوقي‏,‏ حسام غالي‏,‏ أحمد فتحي‏,‏ محمد أبو تريكة‏,‏ وللهجوم محمد زيدان وأحمد حسام ميدو‏.‏ويبرز من التشكيل المتوقع لخوض اللقاء حرص الجهاز الفني علي البدء بالقوة الضاربة لحسم نتيجة المباراة مبكرا‏.‏والمعروف أن اللحظات الأخيرة التي سبقت سفر المنتخب الوطني شهدت استبعاد عصام الحضري الذي أصيب برشح في الركبة وهي الإصابة التي لحقت به في لقاء الأهلي مع أسيك أبيدجان في ذهاب الدور قبل النهائي لدوري أبطال إفريقيا‏,‏ كما تم استبعاد إبراهيم سعيد للإصابة ولعب المنتخب قبل سفره مباراة مع منتخب العرب وفاز‏7/‏ صفر في مهرجان لبنان كما كان‏.‏يذكر أن المنتخب الوطني حامل لقب بطولة الأمم خاض أولي مبارياته أمام بوروندي وفاز بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف ويحل ثانيا في المجموعة التاسعة بعد موريتانيا التي فازت علي بتسوانا بأربعة أهداف مقابل لاشئ وتلعب موريتانيا مع بوروندي في بوجامبورا عاصمة بوروندي‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر "صام" عن التهديف بتعادل سلبي مع بتسوانا



صام منتخب مصر الوطني عن التهديف أمام مضيفه البتسواني المتواضع ليفقد نقطتين في متناول اليد بالتعادل سلبيا في المباراة التي جرت بين الفريقين يوم السبت في مدينة جبورني ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية عام 2008.بهذه النتيجة يرتفع رصيد منتخب مصر إلى أربع نقاط في صدارة المجموعة الثانية انتظارا لنتيجة مباراة بوروندي مع موريتانيا ضمن مباريات المجموعة ذاتها.وكانت موريتانيا فازت على ملعبها بأربعة أهداف نظيفة على بتسوانا في الجولة الاولى.
وبهذه النتيجة أيضا يتواصل فشل منتخب مصر في الفوز خارج ملعبه منذ يونيو عام 2004 حتى الأن. 
جاء الشوط الأول من المباراة سلبيا إلى حد كبير وسادت العشوائية أداء الفريقين رغم التنظيم الشكلي الذي بدت عليه صفوف الفراعنة ومشاركة أبرز نجومه الهدافين مثل محمد زيدان وأحمد حسام "ميدو" وعماد متعب ومحمد أبو تريكة الذين ظهروا بعيدين عن حالتهم الطبيعية ربما من تأثير الصيام.
ولم تشهد الدقائق الأولى للمباراة فرصا تذكر إلا بعد مرور ثلث ساعة من عرضية لأحمد حسن قابلها أحمد حسام "ميدو" بضربة رأس مرت فوق العارضة.وجاءت ثاني الفرص عن طريق حسن أيضا الذي سدد من خارج منطقة الجزاء لكن حارس بوتسوانا كاكازو أبعد الكرة وحاول محمد زيدان إيداع الكرة في الشباك لكن الدفاع أبعد الكرة إلى ركنية.والمثير أن الشوط ذاته شهد خروج مونتوا أبرز مهاجمي بتسوانا مصابا مما أضعف تماما من فرص أصحاب الأرض الذين فشلوا في تهديد مرمى محمد عبد المنصف إلا من كرة أخطأ هاني سعيد في إعادتها لزميله الحارس.وفي الشوط الثاني تضح تعليمات حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر بالاعتماد على الكرات العرضية بواسطة سيد معوض من الاجبهة اليسرى وأحمد فتحي من الجبهة اليمنى.ويهدر زيدان فرصة للتسجيل في الدقيقة 52 ثم سدد أبو تريكة من مسافة قريبة من المرمى لكن بين يدي كاكازو.وفي النصف ساعة الأخيرة يجري شحاتة تغييراته تباعا بالدفع بكل من عماد متعب وحسني عبد ربه ورضا شحاته ، بينما تراجع لاعبو بتسوانا تماما ولم يقدموا شيئا سوى حصول لاعب منهم على إنذار لنزوله دون إذن الحكم بعد علاجه من الإصابة.وتشهد الدقيقة 73 أخطر فرص منتخب مصر بعد أن قابل عبد ربه ضربة رأس من ميدو داخل منطقة الجزاء يتسديدة قوية تذهب أعلى الزاوية اليمنى لمرمى بتسوانا لكن كاكازو - رجل المباراة الأول - أبعد الكرة ببراعة.ولعب عبد ربه كرة في الدقيقة 78 عرضية إلى ميدو داخل منطقة الجزاء فقابلها الأخير دون رقابة بضربة رأس جديدة لكن الكرة تصطدم بالأرض وتخرج دون تشكيل خطورة.
وفي الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة يهدر ميدو فرصة جديدة بضربة رأس أخرى تمر جوار العارضة بعد أن قابل عرضية أخرى من زميله حسام غالي.

----------


## عصام كابو

بقلم: محرر في الجول 


*أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر أن لاعبيه لم يقدموا المطلوب منهم في مباراة بتسوانا التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي ضمن تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2008.

وقال غريب في اتصال هاتفي مع FilGoal.com يوم السبت : " نتيجة المباراة سلبية لأن كل الظروف والامكانات تصب في مصلحة فوز منتخب مصر بالمباراة".

وكان منتخب مصر قد تعادل سلبيا مع بتسوانا رغم تراجع مستوى الفريق المضيف مقارنة بامكانات بطل أفريقيا.

ورفض مدرب منتخب مصر إرجاع التعادل السلبي لصيام لاعبي المنتخب مشيرا إلى أنه قد يكون من العوامل التي أفقدت اللاعبين تركيزهم.

وأكد غريب أن اللاعبين لم يؤدوا المطلوب منهم خاصة من الناحية الهجومية ، غير أنه عاد للتأكيد على أن التعادل لا يهدد فرص مصر في الوصول إلى كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

واختتم مدرب منتخب مصر تصريحاته قائلا : "لا داعي للقلق ، كل الظروف تؤكد أننا في طريقنا إلى غانا وليس أي فريق أخر".*

----------


## badry_1986

الله يكسفهم فكرونى والله بسنه 98 لما خدوا الكاس بقياده محمود الجوهرى وبعدها كان معاهم ماتش مع فرنسا ودى ففضل الجوهرى انه يلعب ماتشين اوربيين تمهدى لماتش فرنسا فاختار استونيا ومقدونيا واتعدل مع كل منهم 2\2 والاتحاد الفرنسي لغى المباره نظرا لنتايج مصر مع استونيا ومقدونيا
ربنا يسترها ويحفظ ماء وجوهنا

شكرا يا عصام على المجهود الرائع ده
تسلم ايدك يا حودا على شغلك العالى ده

----------


## محمود زايد

> الله يكسفهم فكرونى والله بسنه 98 لما خدوا الكاس بقياده محمود الجوهرى وبعدها كان معاهم ماتش مع فرنسا ودى ففضل الجوهرى انه يلعب ماتشين اوربيين تمهدى لماتش فرنسا فاختار استونيا ومقدونيا واتعدل مع كل منهم 2\2 والاتحاد الفرنسي لغى المباره نظرا لنتايج مصر مع استونيا ومقدونيا
> ربنا يسترها ويحفظ ماء وجوهنا
> 
> شكرا يا عصام على المجهود الرائع ده
> تسلم ايدك يا حودا على شغلك العالى ده


هنقول ايه بس بصراحه حاجه تكسف والله  ::@:  
شكرا يابدرى على مرورك الكريم  ::h::

----------


## محمود زايد

*بوتسوانا المغمور.. أحرج منتخب المعلم "المغرور"




فشل لاعبو منتخبنا الوطني من انتزاع الفوز علي بوتسوانا اثر تعادلهما أمس سلبيا في المباراة التي جرت بينهما علي ملعب جبروني في اطار منافسات التصفيات المؤهلة إلي كأس الأمم الأفريقية بغانا ..2008 بهذه النتيجة ارتفع رصيد منتخبنا إلي 4 نقاط وبتسوانا حصلت علي أول نقطة لها في التصفيات. 
أهدر أحمد حسام "ميدو" العديد من الكرات الرأسية التي كانت كفيلة بخروجنا فائزين في المباراة. 
جاءت المباراة فقيرة في المستوي الفني حيث صام لاعبونا عن التهديف علي عكس المتوقع وكان من المفترض أن يفوز لاعبونا بجملة أهداف ولكن نجح بوتسوانا "المغمور" في مجاراة الفراعنة وأحرجوهم علي أرضهم بالتعادل السلبي. 
البداية متواضعة 
جاء الشوط الأول متوسطا فنيا من جانب لاعبي الفريقين حيث دخل منتخبنا الوطني المباراة محاولا إحراز هدف مبكر في شباك كاجاسو حارس بوتسوانا ولكن دون جدوي قابله اعتماد شباب بوتسوانا علي الهجمات المرتدة واللعب في العمق من لمسة واحدة بالإضافة إلي الأخطاء الدفاعية الواضحة من جانب لاعبينا خاصة هاني سعيد ووائل جمعة اللذين كادا أن يتسببا في إحراز هدف للمنافس في شباك محمد عبدالمنصف. 
دخل منتخبنا الشوط الأول بتشكيل مكون من محمد عبدالمنصف في حراسة المرمي وأحمد فتحي ووائل جمعة وهاني سعيد وسيد معوض في الدفاع وحسام غالي ومحمد شوقي ومحمد أبوتريكة في خط الوسط.. وقاد الهجوم كل من محمد زيدان وأحمد حسام "ميدو" اللذين فشلا في اختراق دفاع بوتسوانا. 
شهدت الدقيقة 11 أول فرصة لمنتخبنا إثر جملة تكتيكية بين زيدان وميدو عندما أهدي ميدو الكرة إلي زيدان سددها قوية خارج الملعب. 
واصل الفراعنة ضغطهم المتواصل علي بوتسوانا عندما مرر أحمد حسن في الدقيقة 16 كرة عرضية وضعها ميدو برأسه وسط مدافعي بوتسوانا مرت فوق العارضة إلي خارج الملعب. 
أراد شباب بوتسوانا أن يبادلوا منتخبنا الوطني المباراة وحاولوا أن يحققوا مفاجأة علي بطل القارة السمراء ففي الدقيقة 18 كاد محمد عبدالمنصف حارس منتخبنا أن يتسبب في هدف إثر خروجه الخاطيء من مرماه إثر كرة عرضية من نيوسورجي أنشط لاعبي بوتسوانا وضعها مهاجم الفريق برأسه إلي خارج الملعب وسط غفلة من مدافعي منتخبنا. 
وجد لاعبو منتخبنا صعوبة في اختراق دفاعات بوتسوانا واعتمدوا علي التسديدات من خارج منطقة الجزاء حيث سدد حسام غالي كرة قوية في الدقيقة 23 في يد كاجاسو بعدها بدقيقة واحدة أهدي محمد زيدان كرة أرضية إلي محمد أبوتريكة سددها مباشرة لتمر بجوار القائم الأيمن للحارس البوتسواني. 
فاجأ أحمد حسن الجميع في الدقيقة 39 عندما سدد كرة صاروخية تصدي لها كاجاسو وأخرجها الدفاع إلي ركنية قبل أن يلحق بها زيدان. 
لم تشهد الدقائق المتبقية من الشوط الأول أي خطورة علي مرمي بوتسوانا وكانت هناك رغبة من أصحاب الأرض للخروج متعادلين وتحقق المطلوب بالفعل وينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي بعد دقيقة واحدة وقتا محتسبا بدل ضائع. 
الشوط الثاني 
اختلف الحال كثيراً في شوط المباراة الثاني عن سابقه حيث بسط لاعبو بتسوانا السيطرة علي زمام الدقائق الأولي من الشوط واعتمدوا علي الاحتفاظ بالكرة من أجل الحفاظ علي نتيجة المباراة بالتعادل.. بينما ظهر واضحاً اعتماد لاعبينا علي الكرات العرضية من الجبهة اليمني متمثلة في أحمد فتحي الذي جاءت كراته العرضية خاطئة. 
بعد مرور 7 دقائق من الشوط أهدر محمد زيدان فرصة هدف التقدم عندما أهدي أحمد حسن الكرة إلي زيدان داخل منطقة الجزاء سددها بغرابة إلي خارج الملعب لتضيع فرصة هدف أكيدة بعدها بدقيقة من تمريرات بين لاعبينا داخل منطقة الجزاء سدد أبو تريكة الكرة في يد كاجاسو حارس بتسوانا ليستمر مسلسل الفرص الضائعة من جانب منتخبنا. أجري حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب تغييرا بنزول عماد متعب بدلا من محمد أبو تريكة من أجل تنشيط الناحية الهجومية ولعب بكل من متعب وميدو في خط الهجوم ومحمد زيدان كصانع ألعاب. احتسب الجنوب أفريقي هابي في الدقيقة 20 ضربة حرة مباشرة لمنتخبنا من الجهة اليسري نفذها سيد معوض تألق خلالها كاجاسو حارس بتسوانا وأمسك بالكرة قبل أن تصل إلي متعب. 
وفي الدقيقة 23 دفع شحاتة بحسني عبد ربه بدلاً من محمد زيدان لضبط خط الوسط ولم يتحقق المطلوب. أنقذ كاجاسو المتألق مرماه من فرصة هدف لمنتخبنا عندما سدد حسني عبد ربه كرة صاروخية تصدي لها الحارس ببراعة إلي ركنية. 
حاول شحاتة في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة تنشيط الناحية الهجومية دفع برضا شحاتة بدلا من أحمد حسن ومع ذلك فشل لاعبونا في تحقيق أي هدف. 
حاول لاعبو بوتسوانا تفجير المفاجأة علي حساب منتخبنا اثر "دربكة" أمام عبدالمنصف ليطلق علي اثرها حكم المباراة صافرته معلنا نهاية المباراة بالتعادل السلبي بعد احتسابه 3 دقائق وقتا بدل ضائع. 
لقطات 
* تأخر انطلاق الشوط الأول 5 دقائق بسبب مطالبة الجنوب افريقي حكم المباراة بخروج بعض لاعبي منتخبنا من علي دكة البدلاء لعدم وجودهم ضمن التشكيلة. 
* أشهر هابي انذارا لكل من حسام غالي وأرنست وكاجاسو لاعبي بوتسوانا. 
* نزل المدير الفني لبوتسوانا إلي أرض الملعب فرحا مع الجماهير بالتعادل مع منتخبنا الوطني.*

----------


## محمود زايد

إعادة النظر في استدعاء المحترفين لمباريات المنتخب



أبدى حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر استيائه من المستوى الذي ظهر به اللاعبون في مباراة بتسوانا ، فيما يميل الجهاز الفني إعادة النظر في استدعاء بعض المحترفين بعد ظهورهم بمستوى متواضع.
وقال شحاتة في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com يوم الأحد إنه غير راض عن تعادل فريقه أمام بتسوانا خاصة وأن جميع الامكانات كانت لصالح منتخب مصر وأنه فوجيء بالأداء الذي ظهر به أغلب اللاعبين الذين كانوا أبعد ما يكون عن مستوياتهم الحقيقية.ورفض شحاتة تبرير التعادل الذي انتهت إليه المباراة بصيام اللاعبين خاصة أن أغلب اللاعبين وقعوا في أخطاء ساذجة خلال اللقاء لا تتماشي مع امكاناتهم وخبراتهم , وأنه حذر اللاعبين منذ بدء معسكر المنتخب بالقاهرة من الاستهانة بمنتخب بتسوانا وأن كرة القدم لا تعترف الا بالجهد المبذول.وأكد أحد أعضاء الجهاز الفني لـFilGoal.com رفض ذكر إسمه أن الجهاز سيعيد النظر مرة أخري خلال الفترة المقبلة في استدعاء بعض اللاعبين المحترفين الذين ظهروا بمستوي متواضع في اللقاء الاخير خاصة وأن المباراة المقبلة أمام منتخب موريتانيا ستقام في شهر مارس المقبل وهي فترة كافية لمتابعة اللاعبين بهدوء .ومن جانبه ، صرح سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب بأن محمد زيدان لاعب المنتخب الوطني ومهاجم نادي فيردر بريمن الألماني سافر يوم الأحد عائدا إلي ألمانيا لارتباطه بمباريات فريقه , ويلحق باقي المحترفين بأنديتهم خلال الـ48 ساعة المقبلة.

----------


## محمود زايد

حسن شحاتة يتحدث وسط التقلبات السطحية لتعادل بتسوانا‏:‏
استقبلوني بالهجوم واليوم الثاني تحول إلي ارتياح‏..‏ فهل أسير في سكة الهلالي؟




ماذا يحدث؟‏!‏ ما كل هذه الضجة‏,‏ وما هذا الهجوم؟‏!‏ كل هذا بسبب التعادل مع بتسوانا؟‏!‏ وماذا كان سيحدث لو خسرنا مثلا؟‏!..‏ أسئلة كثيرة وجدها حسن شحاتة المديرالفني لمنتخب مصر تدور في ذهنه بعد ان فوجئ بردود الأفعال في بر مصر المحروسة‏,‏ عقب عودته من بتسوانا‏,‏ فجلس يفكر محاطا بهذه الأسئلة وأسئلة أخري كثيرة غيرها فرضتها الأجواء المحيطة به‏,‏ وشعر معها كأن الفريق فعل كارثة في استاد جبروني وخرج من تصفيات إفريقيا‏!!‏وقبل أن يستعيد توازنه وسط هذه الآراء والتحليلات التي حاولت إيجاد ثغزة الهجوم في نتيجة التعادل فقط‏,‏ ولم تضع في حساباتها أي شيء آخر‏,‏ فوجئ في اليوم التالي مباشرة باختلاف الآراء إلي حد بعيد بعد فوز بوروندي علي موريتانيا وبقاء مصر في صدارة المجموعة‏,‏ وهدأت ثورة الغضب وتحولت إلي ارتياح فجأة برغم أن نتيجة مصر وبتسوانا لم تتغير‏,‏ فسأل نفسه من جديد‏,‏ ما كل هذه التقلبات السطحية‏,‏ ولماذا تحدث بهذا الشكل الغريب؟‏!‏ومن هنا قرر شحاتة أن يتحدث ويخرج ما في صدره حتي يرتاح هو نفسه قبل أن يرتاح الآخرين وسط تقلباتهم التي تحدث وفقا لأهوائهم بعيدة عن الإطار المنطقي‏,‏ وبدأ شحاتة واصفا نفسه كمن يسير في سكة الهلالي علي طريقة مسلسلات رمضان وأراد ألا يكون حديثه هذا دفاعا عن شيء فهو يري أن أحدا لم يخطئ‏,‏ فليس من الصواب أن يضغط علي لاعبيه أن يفطروا في صيامهم‏,‏ كما أن أداء الفريق طوال المباراة كان هجوميا‏,‏ ولم يكن منتخب مصر ضعيفا أو مهددا من منافسه‏,‏ وحاول لاعبوه كثيرا وكثيرا ولكن التوفيق لم يحالفهم في تسجيل الأهداف‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن إحراز هدف البداية ولو في الشوط الثاني كان سيفتح الطريق أمام الخروج بنتيجة فوز كبيرة في هذا اللقاء‏!‏وفي الوقت نفسه قال شحاتة ليس معني ذلك أنني أتهرب من المسئولية أو أنكر أن المباراة شهدت في فترات منها اعتماد بعض اللاعبين علي اللعب الفردي مما تسبب في ظهور العشوائية في الأداء ولكن ذلك لم يكن الطابع المميز لمجريات اللعب المصري طوال المباراة وحاولنا شق طريق وسط الدفاع البتسواني المكون من‏11‏ لاعبا أمام المرمي‏,‏ وكانت النهاية عاجزة وهذا قدرنا‏!!‏ لكن ليس معني ذلك أننا فعلنا كارثة بهذا التعادل‏!‏وقبل أن ينتقل شحاتة بأطراف الحديث إلي جزئية أخري أراد أن يؤكد أنه تحدث كثيرا للاعبيه عن مساوئ الاتجاه إلي الفردية في الأداء‏,‏ ليس قبل لقاء بتسوانا فقط‏,‏ وإنما منذ فترة طويلة وأصبحت فقرة دائمة بالنسبة للجهاز الفني خلال كل محاضرة إلي جانب توجيهاته وتحذيراته الدائمة لمن يميلون الي هذا الأداء وهو يعرفهم جيدا ولكنها عادة في اللاعب المصري منذ زمن طويل وتزداد حين يشعر أنه يلعب أمام عيون جماهير بلده ويريد أن يظهر لهم مهاراته فينسي تعليماته‏!!‏
وأضاف شحاتة‏:‏ أنا لا أريد التحدث عن نتائج الآخرين وفوز بوروندي وخسارة موريتانيا فمازال أمامنا‏4‏ مباريات في هذه التصفيات أي أن المشوار لم ينته وهدفنا مازال قائما وأرجو ألا تكون هذه هي لهجة الحديث عن منتخب مصر بدلا من مساندته ودعمه لاستكمال المشوار قبل الحساب في نهاية الرحلة‏!..‏ كما أن جميع الفرق وسط زحام مشاركات لاعبيها مع أنديتها طوال الموسم قد تتعرض لأمور عارضة غير مؤثرة ولسنا وحدنا‏,‏ فرأينا تونس ممثلة إفريقيا في كأس العالم تتعادل مع موريشيوس‏,‏ ورأينا أيضا خسارة السنغال بكامل نجومها ومحترفيها من بوركينا فاسو‏!!‏
وفي نهاية الكلام قال شحاتة أعرف أن جماهير مصر تنتظر الكثير من منتخب بلادها وأتمني أن يكون تأثر أصحاب الهجوم نابعا من هذه المسألة وليس لأسباب أخري‏,‏ ولهذا أريد أن أوضح أن لكل مباراة ظروفها الخاصة التي يعيشها الفريق‏,‏ ومع هذا يحاول تحديها من أجل تحقيق نتيجة طيبة ولابد ألا نعيش في حالة قلق مبكرة بدون داع حتي نستطيع التركيز والاستعداد جيدا لأن القادم هو الأهم بدلا من أن يدخلنا البعض في مرحلة جلد النفس‏!!‏

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يبحث تصحـــيح مـســار المنتخب الوطني
المدير الفني يجتمع بجهازه الفني لكشف سلبيات مواجهة بتسوانا‏..‏
ويؤكد أن التعادل نتيجة سيئة إلا أنها واردة في عالم كرة القدم 

يعقد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم إجتماعا خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة برئاسة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق‏,‏ وذلك بهدف تقييم أداء لاعبي المنتخب خلال مباراة بتسوانا في الجولة الثانية لتصفيات بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية عن المجموعة الثانية‏,‏ وهي المباراة التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي‏.‏
ومن المقرر أن يتم في الاجتماع مشاهدة أعضاء الجهاز الفني تسجيلا للمباراة وذلك لتقييم أداء اللاعبين والوقوف علي نواحي القصور وذلك للعمل علي علاجها قبل استئناف مشوار التصفيات في مارس المقبل بمواجهة المنتخب الموريتاني‏.‏ومن جانبه أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني أن التعادل أمام بتسوانا في الجولة الثانية من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم أحبطه كما أحبط جمهور مصر كله ويكفي أنه حتي هذه اللحظة مازال شريط اللقاء يدور في رأسه ويفكر في الأسباب التي أدت لذلك‏.‏وأضاف المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني أن التعادل صدمة خاصة أن اللقاء بين بطل إفريقيا وأحد المنتخبات الحديثة بالقارة السمراء‏,‏ ولكن في عالم كرة القدم الأمر وارد والساحرة المستديرة لا تعترف بالأفضل فكثيرا ما تمنح الفوز للفريق الأقل‏.‏وأضاف حسن شحاتة‏,‏ أن اللقاء دون شك تسيده منتخبنا الوطني وشهدت أحداثه أكثر من ثلاث فرص حقيقية للتهديف إلا أن الحظ والتوفيق لم يرافقا اللاعبين في اللقاء وهو الأمر الذي أدي لهذا الغضب من النتيجة التي انتهت إليها المباراة‏.‏وأشار المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني إلي ان المسئولية دون شك‏,‏ المسئولية يتحملها الجهاز الفني ولهذا يعقد إجتماعا مع معاونيه لدراسة الأمر بهدوء وتحديد نواحي القصور بداية من عملية اختيار اللاعبين والأسلوب المختار لمواجهة الخصم‏,‏ بالإضافة لما تم خلال ادارة اللقاء‏,‏ وذلك حتي لايتكرر مثل هذا السيناريو في أي من اللقاءات المقبلة‏,‏ فبطل إفريقيا لابد وأن يتصدر مجموعته بسهولة لفارق المستوي والامكانيات مع جميع المنتخبات المشاركة في التصفيات بالمجموعة الثانية بوروندي وموريتانيا وبتسوانا‏.‏ وأختتم حسن شحاتة تصريحاته مؤكدا أن التعادل مع بتسوانا نتيجة غير مرضية إلا أنه أمر وارد في عالم كرة القدم ويجب ألا يتم تضخيمه خاصة وأن المنتخب الوطني مازال في الصدارة بمجموعته‏,‏ ولابد من الاستفادة من التجربة في تصحيح المسار وعدم الوقوع في نفس الاخطاء التي أدت لهذا التعادل وليس البكاء علي اللبن المسكوب‏,‏ فالمفاجآت كثيرة هذا الاسبوع في عالم الساحرة المستديرة‏,‏ فانجلترا بتاريخها تعادلت علي ملعبها مع منتخب مقدونيا في تصفيات أمم أوروبا وفوز بوركينا فاسو علي السنغال في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا وكذلك فوز الرأس الأخضر في مجموعته‏.‏

----------


## عصام كابو

جوهانسبرج (رويترز) -


*تخوض جنوب أفريقيا مباراة ودية في كرة القدم أمام المنتخب المصري حامل لقب كأس الامم الافريقية الشهر المقبل في العاصمة البريطانية لندن وذلك لاعتقادها أن ذلك سيجتذب جمهورا أكثر مما لو أقيمت المباراة على أرضها. 

وقال ريموند هاك الرئيس التنفيذي لاتحاد جنوب أفريقيا لكرة القدم لصحيفة جوهانسبرج ستار يوم الثلاثاء ان الموعد المقرر للمباراة هو الخامس عشر من نوفمبر تشرين الثاني المقبل. 

ونقلت الصحيفة عن هاك قوله "اتخذنا هذا القرار بناء على ما حدث في المباراة الاخيرة أمام الكونجو التي لم يحضرها سوى ستة الاف مشجع... يمكن أن تكون الامور أفضل في لندن." 

ويعاني منتخب جنوب أفريقيا من ضعف المستوى الفني اضافة الى انخفاض عدد المشجعين الذين يحضرون مبارياته لكن المنتخب لم يلعب سوى مباراة واحدة على ملعبه من مبارياته العشر هذا العام. 

وسيثير بيان هاك الشكوك حول مبيعات التذاكر في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنظمها جنوب أفريقيا عام 2010 مع الاخذ في الاعتبار حقيقة الحضور الجماهيري الضعيف في هذا البلد بالنسبة لكل مباريات كرة القدم. 

ولم يوضح هاك الاستاد الذي ستقام عليه المباراة لكن الكثير من المنتخبات الافريقية لعبت مبارياتها الدولية في الفترة الاخيرة على استاد جريفين بارك مقر نادي برنتفورت واستاد لوفتاس رود مقر نادي كوينز بارك رينجرز.*

----------


## محمود زايد

حسن شحاتة يهنئ "المساء" باليوبيل الذهبي.. ويؤكد:
منتخب مصر بخير.. ودرس بتسوانا لن ننساه
نحاسب أنفسنا واللاعبين ولكن لا نتهم أحداً بالتقصير

قدم الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق الوطني الأول لكرة القدم التهنئة لجريدة "المساء" بمناسبة اليوبيل الذهبي "50 عاماً" علي تأسيسها وقال إن "المساء" عشرة عمري منذ أن وطأت أقدامي الملاعب وهي دائماً متجددة تقدم الجديد خاصة في دنيا الرياضة ولولا وجودي في بتسوانا خلال الاحتفال لحضرت لتقديم التهنئة وكل عام وجميع أسرة "المساء" بخير. 
وفي حواره مع "المساء" حول المرحلة المقبلة ومباراة بتسوانا والمنتخب الأوليمبي والمحترفين تحدث المدير الفني بكل صراحة. 
سوء الحظ 
* في البداية قال الكابتن حسن شحاتة إننا صادفنا سوء حظ في مباراة بتسوانا حيث كانت السيادة والسيطرة لصالحنا.. ومع ذلك لم نستطع ترجمة ذلك لأهداف.. وفي رأيي الشخصي أنه كانت هناك ثقة زائدة وأداء فردي ولم أتعود منذ أن توليت المسئولية أن ألقي اللوم علي اللاعبين أو اتهمهم بالتقصير إطلاقاً.. ولكن هناك جلسات مع اللاعبين داخل الغرف المغلقة نتحاور فيها وأتحدث معهم بكل صراحة. 
وقال المدير الفني بعون الله منتخبنا قوي جداً ويضم في صفوفه مجموعة من أفضل اللاعبين لدرجة أننا في الوقت الحالي بسبب كثرة الجاهزين نجلس لاختيار اللاعبين الذين يشاركون في أي مباراة بصعوبة بالغة. 
أضاف: لا أدري سبباً واحداً لكل ما حدث بعد تعادلنا مع بتسوانا فهي مباراة هرب فيها الحظ من الفريق ومع ذلك لم أشعر بأن أي لاعب لم يؤد واجبه ولا توجد لدي أية تبريرات إطلاقاً ودائماً أرفض أي تبرير وأقولها أيضاً صريحة لن نترك صدارة المجموعة.. رغم أننا أصبنا شئ من الدهشة عندما عدنا ووجدنا انتشار خبر غير صحيح بأن موريتانيا تتصدر المجموعة وهي لم تلعب ولا ندري سبباً لذلك وهل هي حملة منظمة؟!.. اتركونا نعمل والحساب في نهاية المشوار وليس بالقطعة. 
نحن دائماً نستفيد من النقد البناء ولا تضيق صدورنا بأي نقد وأقول للجميع المنتخب بخير والحمد لله وبه نخبة ممتازة من اللاعبين القادرين علي الدفاع عن اسم وسمعة الكرة المصرية والاحتفاظ باللقب الأفريقي. 
وعن المرحلة المقبلة قال الكابتن حسن شحاتة وضعنا برنامجاً شاملاً اعتمده مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة برئاسة الكابتن سمير زاهر حتي عام 2008 وأمامنا مباراة جنوب أفريقيا الدولية الودية التي تقام في لندن يوم 15 نوفمبر القادم. 
وفي شهر ديسمبر القادم سيكون هناك تجمع آخر ومباراة دولية وكذلك في يناير وفبراير حتي موعد مباراة موريتانيا التي تقام في مارس أي أن البرنامج محدد باليوم والتاريخ والساعة.. ويتم تنفيذه بكل دقة. 
وسنبدأ من الآن متابعة مباريات الدوري المحلي وكذلك اللقاءات الأفريقية والعربية ولن نترك أي لاعب صاحب مستوي متميز إلا وسيأخذ مكانه ضمن صفوف المنتخب. 
وأشاد المدير الفني للمنتخب بمستوي الدوري العام هذا الموسم وقال إن المنافسة أصبحت قوية بين أغلب الفرق والمستوي ارتفع بشكل ملحوظ وسيكون عائد الدوري المشتعل كبيراً علي المنتخب الوطني. 
وأنا مع استمرار الدوري بصفة مننظمة لأن انتظام المسابقة يرفع من شأنها والحمد لله الدوري المصري.. ومع هذا التحسن ستكون مسابقة الدوري المصري ضمن المسابقات رفيعة المستوي عالمياً. 
وبرنامجي واضح ومحدد مع لجنة المسابقات وأطالب بصفة مستمرة استمرار المسابقة والدليل علي ذلك أن معسكرات المنتخب قبل أي مباراة لا تتعدي أياماً قليلة لأن المنتخب ينضم إليه اللاعب الجاهز. 
ولكن الوضع يختلف في البطولات لابد من الحصول علي الوقت الكافي لإعداد اللاعبين للبطولات. 
وأضاف حسن شحاتة: يجب ألا ننسي هناك بعض اللاعبين المميزين لم يشاركوا في المباراة أمام بتسوانا بسبب الإصابة وهم من الركائز أمثال عصام الحضري وعمرو زكي ومحمد بركات وعماد النحاس وإبراهيم سعيد وقال للعلم إن 85 في المائة من لاعبي المنتخب الآن أعمارهم صغيرة. 
خطوة موفقة وأشاد الكابتن حسن شحاتة بالمنتخب الأوليمبي في بداية مشواره وقال إن عبور مباراتي جامبيا خطوة موفقة للفريق ويستحق عليها الإشادة. وقال إنني أتابع لاعبي المنتخب الأوليمبي وكذلك منتخب الشباب وأعرف اللاعبين جيداً في الفريقين والفريقان في أشد الحاجة حالياً للاستقرار نظراً للارتباطات الدولية لها. 
خريطة جديدة وقال المدير الفني إن خريطة الكرة الأفريقية تغيرت تماماً ولا يوجد فريق سهل وآخر صعب فكل الفرق مستواها الفني في تقدم مستمر والنتائج تدل علي ذلك. 
واختتم الكابتن حسن شحاتة حواره مع "المساء": بأنني أطمئن جماهير الكرة المصرية بأن منتخب مصر بخير ولا تقلقوا.

----------


## محمود زايد

شوقي غريب: المنتخب فيه حاجة غلط! 



يعقد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الكروي بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني اجتماعا غدا ـ السبت ـ لتقييم مباريات الجولة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز واللاعبين الدوليين في أول ظهور لهم بعد العودة من بتسوانا، كما يتابع الجهاز مباراة الاهلي وآسيك بعد غد في البطولة الأفريقية. وسيتابع الجهاز باهتمام خلال الاجتماع شريط مباراة مصر وبتسوانا التي انتهت بالعادل بدون اهداف في العاصمة جبروني للوقوف علي الاسباب الحقيقية وراء الخروج بنتيجة سلبية أثارت استياء الرأي العام الكروي في مصر خاصة ان المنتخب يحمل لقب أفريقيا لوضع حد مبكر للأداء السيئ والفصول الباردة قبل فوات الأوان.
التقت &#187;الوفد&#171; شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب وكان معه هذا الحوار:
* ما هو تفسيرك لما حدث في بتسوانا؟
ــ لكل مباراة ظروفها ونعترف بأن هناك اخطاء ظهرت في هذا اللقاء وسنشاهد شريط المباراة أكثر من مرة للتعرف علي الاخطاء وتصحيحها أي بالصوت والصورة وعدم تجاهل اي دقيقة في اللقاء خاصة مع توجيهات شحاتة والجهاز الفني خلال المباراة.
* إذن ما الاخطاء التي وضعت يدك عليها كمدرب من خلال مشاهدتك للقاء؟
ــ من الصعب أن أحدد حاليا الأخطاء قبل مشاهدة الشريط أكثر من مرة.
* ولكنك تابعت اللقاء في الملعب وم نالمؤكد أنك لاحظت بعض السلبيات؟
ــ السيطرة الكاملة وعدم ترجمتها الي اهداف وبصراحة فيه حاجة غلط خاصة ان اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في مهرجان لبنان هم انفسهم المشاركون في مباراة بتسوانا والمستوي متقارب بين منتخبي لبنان وبتسوانا.
* هل تتهم الاستهتار بأنه وراء ما حدث وضياع نقطتين؟
ــ لا يوجد استهتار خاصة ان هناك لاعبين محترفين ويقدرون اهمية كل مباراة كما ان الجهاز نبه علي الجميع بأهمية حسم اللقاء مبكرا.
* البعض يخشي أن تنتاب اللاعبين حالة من العقم الهجومي والتهديفي مستقبلا مع سياسة الإحلال والتجديد؟
ــ الظاهرة الحقيقية اننا عندما نلعب مع منتخبات صغيرة تكون النتائج سيئة.
* وماذا عن الأداء؟
ــ الأداء أمام بتسوانا لم يكن سيئا وهدف واحد كان ممكنا أن يغطي علي كل شئ فالمهم النقاط الثلاث.
* وهل تري ان نتيجة هذا اللقاء قد تؤثر علي المعنويات أو التأهل؟
ــ لن تؤثر علي مسيرة الفريق لأن الجميع وعي الدرس ولكن المكسب يولد مكسبا.
* إذن ما هو تحليلك لما حدث؟
ــ المشكلة أن الجميع يتعامل معنا كبطل أفريقيا وهذا سوف يتكرر مع موريتانيا ذهابا وعودة وبوروندي في بوجمبورا أو بتسوانا بالقاهرة ومطمع كل فريق من الثلاثة خطف نقطة سواء في ملعبه أو ملعبنا ويكفي ان الجمهور والمدرب طاروا من الفرح بعد انتهاء المباراة وهو موقف يشبه فرحتنا بالفوز بكأس أفريقيا.. إذن التعادل بالنسبة لبتسوانا كأنه فوز بكأس أفريقيا.
* هل هناك توجه جديد لضم لاعبين جدد في المرحلة المقبلة بعد انتكاسة بتسوانا؟
ــ نحن نشاهد مباريات الدوري وأي لاعب يثبت انه قادر علي تمثيل بلاده فلن نتردد في ضمه.
* أقصد اللاعبين الذين فشلوا في اختبار بتسوانا هل هناك اتجاه لراحتهم في الفترة المقبلة لعدم استغلالهم الفرصة؟
ــ جميع من شاركوا نجوم مع انديتهم المحلية أو المحترفون ومن أين نأتي بنجوم أو هدافين بدلاء لميدو أو محمد زيدان أو أبوتريكة أو عماد متعب وغيرهم.
* البعض يري ان الوجوه الجديدة لم تثبت نفسها.. ما رأيك؟
ــ هؤلاء الجدد الذين تقصدهم كزيدان وحسام غالي وحسني عبدربه وهاني سعيد وغيرهم شاركوا في مباراة بوروندي التي فزنا فيها 4/1.
* ولكن كان هناك تحفظ علي الأداء خلال هذه المباراة رغم الفوز أليس هذا صحيحا؟
ــ ليس كل مباراة يكسبها اي فريق يكون افضل والهزيمة في لقاء لا يعني ان هذا الفريق أو ذاك كان سيئا للغاية.
* وما الذي يفكر فيه الجهاز الفني في المرحلة المقبلة من ارتباطات ودية أو طرح فكر جديد يتناسب مع أهمية المرحلة المقبلة؟
ــ هناك اهتمام ودراسة جيدة لما يمكن طرحه في الفترة المقبلة.. فالتركيز ينصب علي دراسة سلبيات مباراة بتسونا وعدم تكرارها وسوف نستفيد من الارتباطات المقبلة بمعدل لقاء كل شهر ومتابعة للأندية المصرية في أفريقيا والبطولة العربية والدوري الذي يعد الاساس للتعرف علي اللاعب بدنيا وفنيا.
* وما هي هذه الارتباطات الودية؟
ــ سنلعب مع جنوب افريقيا في لندن يوم 15 نوفمبر وفي الفترة من 16 الي 19 ديسمبر مع الكويت بالكويت وهناك تجمع في يناير ونبحث فيه عن مباراة وفي فبراير مع السويد بالقاهرة.
* وأي مباراة يفضلها الجهاز في يناير مع منتخب افريقي أم أوروبي؟
ــ أتمني أن تكون افريقية لأن لقاءاتنا الرسمية مع أفريقيا.
* هل أحدث هذا التعادل هزة داخل الجهاز؟
ــ ليه.. وما الذي حدث.. كل شئ ممكن وسنعمل بسرعة علي تلافي الاخطاء.
* وما الذي يضعه الجهاز نصب عينيه في المرحلة المقبلة؟
ــ المحافظة علي لقب البطولة والوصول لكأس العالم 2010.

----------


## عصام كابو

*المنتخب المصري تقدم إلى المركز 25* 
بقلم: خالد طلعت 


*تقدم منتخب مصر مركزين في التصنيف الشهري للمنتخبات الذي يصدره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) ، ليحتل المركز الخامس والعشرين على العالم.

وجاء تقدم منتخب مصر مركزين بعد تعادله خارج ملعبه مع منتخب بتسوانا بدون أهداف في تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية ، بالإضافة إلى تحقيق بعض المنتخبات المقاربة له في الترتيب نتائج سيئة خلال الشهر الماضي ، مما جعلها تتراجع في الترتيب عن منتخب مصر مثل منتخبات باراجواي وغينيا وكولومبيا.

وحافظت مصر على صدارتها لترتيب المنتخبات العربية للشهر السادس على التوالي ، بينما تقدمت للمركز الخامس على مستوى المنتخبات الأفريقية بعدما تقدمت على منتخب غينيا.

وحافظ المنتخب البرازيلي على صدارة التصنيف وتقدم المنتخب الإيطالي بطل كأس العالم 2006 من المركز الخامس إلى المركز الثاني ، بينما تراجعت منتخبات فرنسا والأرجنتين وإنجلترا مركزا واحدا لكل منها لتحتل المراكز الثالث والرابع والخامس على الترتيب.

البرازيل مازالت تحافظ على صدارة التصنيف 

وكان أكبر تقدم في التصنيف من نصيب منتخب بربادوس الذي تقدم 52 مركزا دفعة واحدة ليحتل المركز المائة بدلا من المركز 152 ، بينما كان أكبر تراجع من نصيب منتخب جواتيمالا الذي تراجع 35 مركزا دفعة واحدة ليحتل المركز 101 بدلا من المركز 66 الذي كان يحتله في الشهر الماضي.

ترتيب المنتخبات العشرة الأولى :

1- البرازيل 
2- إيطاليا
3- فرنسا 
4- الأرجنتين
5- إنجلترا
6- ألمانيا
7- هولندا
8- التشيك
9- البرتغال
10- إسبانيا

ترتيب المنتخبات الأفريقية الخمسة الأولى :

11- نيجيريا
12- الكاميرون
18- كوت ديفوار
24- غانا
25- مصر

ترتيب المنتخبات العربية الخمسة الأولى :

25- مصر
28- تونس
40- المغرب
53- قطر
62- السعودية*

----------


## عمرو صالح

> *المنتخب المصري تقدم إلى المركز 25* 
> بقلم: خالد طلعت 
> 
> 
> *تقدم منتخب مصر مركزين في التصنيف الشهري للمنتخبات الذي يصدره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) ، ليحتل المركز الخامس والعشرين على العالم.
> 
> *


شكرا يا عصام على الخبر الجميل كانت فرصه نتقدم اكتر لو فوزنا على بتسوانا في ارضها

----------


## محمود زايد

زيدان يغيب عن مباراة جنوب أفريقيا للإصابة .. وضم عبد الظاهر السقا


تأكد بصفة نهائية غياب محمد زيدان مهاجم فيردر بريمن الألماني عن مباراة مصر مع جنوب أفريقيا الودية والتي ستقام في الخامس عشر من نوفمبر الجاري بالعاصمة الإنجليزية لندن بسبب تعرضه لاصابة في الركبة ستبعده عن الملاعب لمدة أسبوعين.وقال سمير عدلي المدير الاداري لمنتخب مصر في تصريحات لـموقع FilGoal.com يوم الخميس إن الجهاز الفني اتخذ قرارا باستبعاد زيدان من معسكر الفريق بعدما تم التحدث معه تليفونيا والتأكد من تعرضه لإصابة في الركبة أبعدته عن مباراة بريمن الأخيرة في دوري أبطال أوروبا أمام ليفسكي صوفيا البلغاري والتي فاز فيها بريمن بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة.وأضاف عدلي أن الجهاز الفني قرر استدعاء عبد الظاهر السقا مدافع كونيا سبور التركي لمعسكر الفريق استعدادا لمباراة جنوب أفريقيا وذلك تحسبا للاجهاد الذي سوف يتعرض له مدافعي الأهلي في لقاء العودة أمام الصفاقسي التونسي والذي سيقام يوم 11 نوفمبر أي قبل مباراة مصر مع جنوب أفريقيا بأربعة أيام فقط.وسيضم معسكر منتخب مصر استعدادا لمباراة جنوب أفريقيا خمسة لاعبين محترفين هم ثنائي توتنام الإنجليزي أحمد حسام "ميدو" وحسام غالي وأحمد حسن لاعب أندرلخت البليجيكي ومدافع باوك اليوناني أمير عزمي مجاهد بالإضافة إلى السقا.

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
الأخ الكريم/محمود   زايد
شكرا جزيلا على المتابعة القيمة للمنتخب
مجهود رائع ومتميز
وننتظر المزيدان شاء الله
دومت بكل خير*

----------


## محمود زايد

> *
> الأخ الكريم/محمود   زايد
> شكرا جزيلا على المتابعة القيمة للمنتخب
> مجهود رائع ومتميز
> وننتظر المزيدان شاء الله
> دومت بكل خير*


الاخ العزيز / اشرف 
اهلا وسهلا بك نورت الموضوع
واشكرك على كلامك ومرورك الكريم 
تحياتى  :good:

----------


## عمرو صالح

إعلان قائمة منتخب مصر لمباراة جنوب أفريقيا الودية
الجمعة، 10 نوٍِفمبر 2006 - 01:18
بقلم: خالد طلعت 



أحمد حسن قائد منتخب مصر 

أعلن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر قائمة بأسماء 20 لاعبا استعدادا لمواجهة مصر الودية مع جنوب أفريقيا في العاصمة الانجليزية لندن يوم الأربعاء المقبل الموافق 15 نوفمبر.

وضمت القائمة 15 لاعبا محليا بالإضافة الى خمسة لاعبين من المحترفين خارج مصر ، وشهدت القائمة دخول مهاجم غزل المحلة أحمد حسن الذي يعتلي صدارة ترتيب هدافي الدوري برصيد ثمانية أهداف لأول مرة.

وضمت قائمة منتخب مصر كما أعلنها المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الاداري لمنتخب مصر لموقع Filgoal.com يوم الخميس الأسماء التالية :

حراسة المرمى :
عصام الحضري (الأهلي) - محمد عبد المنصف (الزمالك)



.. وأحمد حسن "يسار" مهاجم المحلة أحدث الوجوه المنضمة 

خط الدفاع : عبد الظاهر السقا (كونيا سبور التركي) - وائل جمعة (الأهلي) - محمود فتح الله (غزل المحلة) - رامي عادل (المقاولون العرب) - سيد معوض (الإسماعيلي) - أحمد فتحي (الإسماعيلي) - أمير عزمي (باوك سالونيك اليوناني) - إبراهيم سعيد (الزمالك)

خط الوسط :
أحمد حسن (أندرلخت البلجيكي) - محمد شوقي (الأهلي) - حسني عبد ربه (الإسماعيلي)- محمد أبو تريكة (الأهلي) - حسام غالي (توتنام الانجليزي)

خط الهجوم :
عمرو زكي (الزمالك) - عماد متعب (الأهلي) - جمال حمزة (الزمالك) - أحمد حسن (غزل المحلة) - أحمد حسام "ميدو" (توتنام الانجليزي)

----------


## محمود زايد

شكرا ياعمرو على الخبر
على فكرة احنا متفوقين على جنوب افريقيا فى اللقاءات الرسميه انما الودى هما متفوقين علينا ياترى هنعرف نهزمهم فى بلاد الفرنجه ::stpd::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شكرا ياعمرو على الخبر
> على فكرة احنا متفوقين على جنوب افريقيا فى اللقاءات الرسميه انما الودى هما متفوقين علينا ياترى هنعرف نهزمهم فى بلاد الفرنجه


 :good:  
*عندك حق يا حودة
هزمونا قبل بطولة أفريقيا ففزنا بالكأس
رغم إن الكروم فازت عليهم 2-0
وده كان شيء مضحك جدا
لإن المدرب بتاع جنوب أفريقيا لعب الشوط الأول من مباراة الكروم بعشرة لاعبين
وفى الشوط الثانى لعب ب 11
ومع ذلك هزم فى الشوط الثانى والذى كان فيه كامل العدد
فأنا بأقترح لو إن جنوب أفريقيا هزمتنا المرة دى يبقى كابتن حسن شحاتة يضم عدد كبير من لاعبى نادى الكروم للمنتخب كلما أردنا أن نلاعب جنوب أفريقيا مباراة ودية*

----------


## محمود زايد

> *عندك حق يا حودة
> هزمونا قبل بطولة أفريقيا ففزنا بالكأس
> رغم إن الكروم فازت عليهم 2-0
> وده كان شيء مضحك جدا
> لإن المدرب بتاع جنوب أفريقيا لعب الشوط الأول من مباراة الكروم بعشرة لاعبين
> وفى الشوط الثانى لعب ب 11
> ومع ذلك هزم فى الشوط الثانى والذى كان فيه كامل العدد
> فأنا بأقترح لو إن جنوب أفريقيا هزمتنا المرة دى يبقى كابتن حسن شحاتة يضم عدد كبير من لاعبى نادى الكروم للمنتخب كلما أردنا أن نلاعب جنوب أفريقيا مباراة ودية*


ههههههههه ياه فاكر يااحمد بعد الماتش بتاع الكروم انا عملت موضوع وفضلنا نتريق على المنتخب لانه خسر امام جنوب افريقيا والكروم هزمته وقولنا ناخد لاعبى الكروم بدل المنتخب فى بطوله افريقيا 
ربنا يسهل ونعرف نغلبهم المرة دى علشان تكمل فرحتنا ان شاء الله  :good:

----------


## محمود زايد

الاستقبال الحار قضي علي برودة الطقس اللندني
المنتخب الوطني يستكمل استعداداته بعد تجمع
عناصره للقاء جنوب إفريقيا غدا
شحاتة يراها فرصة لتأكيد قوة الكرة المصرية
وجمعة استكمل اختبارات بلاك بيرن


استعدادات جيدة رغم قصر فترة التجمع‏,‏ هكذا يمكن أن نقول عن رحلة المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم الموجودة هنا في لندن استعدادا لمواجهة نظيره الجنوب إفريقي في لقاء دولي ودي موضوع في الأجندة الدولية‏,‏ والذي سيقام غدا في العاشرة إلا ربع مساء بتوقيت القاهرة علي ملعب جريفين بارك الخاص بفريق برنيتفورد الإنجليزي الواقع في ضاحية هانزلو‏.‏فقد وصلت البعثة إلي هنا في السادسة مساء أمس وانضم إليها في مطار القاهرة لاعبو النادي الأهلي أعضاء المنتخب عقب عودتهم من تونس وهم محمد أبو تريكة وعصام الحضري ومحمد شوقي وعماد متعب‏,‏ في حين انضم للفريق في لندن أحمد حسام ميدو وحسام غالي المحترفان هنا في فريق توتنهام الإنجليزي وأحمد حسن المحترف في أندرلخت البلجيكي وعبدالظاهر السقا لاعب كونيا سبور التركي ووائل جمعة نجم دفاع المنتخب بعد إجرائه الاختبارات الطبية في نادي بلاك بيرن كإجراء تمهيدي للتعاقد مع للعب بين صفوفه‏,‏ وبذلك اكتملت الصفوف بجانب محمد عبدالمنصف وأمير عزمي مجاهد وإبراهيم سعيد ومحمود فتح الله ورامي عادل وسيد معوض وأحمد فتحي وحسني عبدربه وأحمد حسن فرج وعمرو زكي وجمال حمزة‏.‏وكان سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة قد استقبل البعثة في مطار هيثرو حيث سبق في الذهاب إلي لندن قبلها بساعات ومعه عمرو السعيد رئيس منطقة الجيزة لكرة القدم‏.‏
وقد قرر حسن شحاتة المدير الفني إقامة فترتين للتدريب صباح ومساء اليوم للمحافظة علي لياقة اللاعبين وتعويدهم علي حفظ تكتيك المباراة المقبلة وتعريف كل لاعب بدوره خلال اللقاء علي خلفية مشاهدة الجهاز لمجموعة من شرائط الفيديو الخاصة لمباريات جنوب إفريقيا في الفترة الماضية والتي أظهرت تطور أدائه بشكل كبير‏.‏والملاحظ هنا أن الأجواء التي تسبق مباراتنا مع جنوب إفريقيا تصب كلها في خانة التفاؤل خاصة بعد السهولة في التنقل من مقر الإقامة إلي ملعب التدريب وبرغم برودة الطقس إلا أن مشاعر الدفء المتدفقة من أبناء الوطن المصريين الموجودين هنا و الأخوة العرب ساعدت علي تدفق الحيوية والنشاط وكسر الشعور بالصقيع بعد الوجود شبه الدائم للمصريين مع بعثة المنتخب كما يصاحبها في كل تحركاتها سمير زاهر وحازم الهواري وأحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة الذي تلقي دعوة من اتحاد كرة جنوب إفريقيا ومعه رئيس الاتحاد لحضور هذه المباراة المهمة وأهميتها هنا تنبع من كونها تقام بين بطل إفريقيا مصر وجنوب إفريقيا منظمة كأس العالم‏2010‏ التي تسعي هي الأخري لتكوين وإعداد فريق قوي يستطيع أن يكافح ويؤكد جدارة وقوة الكرة الإفريقية في المونديال‏.‏
وعلي نفس المستوي التدريبي كان المستوي الإداري للبعثة لايقل في إزالة أي عقبة‏,‏ حيث استطاع سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب من التغلب علي مأزق عدم حصول أمير عزمي علي تأشيرة لدخول انجلترا عبر اليونان وعن طريق علاقاته الجيدة مع مسئولي السفارة البريطانية بالقاهرة‏,‏ نجح عدلي في الحصول علي التأشيرة في أقل من ساعتين‏.‏
في سياق آخر يحضر حازم الهواري وسمير عدلي الاجتماع الفني للمباراة بحضور مندوبي اللجنة المنظمة وفريق جنوب إفريقيا للاتفاق علي الزي الخاص بالمنتخبين وتغيير اللاعبين وغالبا سيكون في حدود خمس لاعبين طبقا للائحة الدولية‏.‏
من جانبه أكد حسن شحاتة أهمية هذه المباراة التي تأتي ضمن الإعداد الجيد لاستكمال منافسات التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية التي ستقام في غانا‏2008,‏ مشيرا إلي تطور أداء المنتخب الجنوب إفريقي‏,‏ حيث إنه من الفرق ذات المستوي الأول إفريقيا ويضم بين صفوفه مجموعة رائعة من المحترفين في أوروبا بجانب العديد من العناصر الشابة‏,‏ وهو ما يجعل اللقاء أشبه بمباريات الكئوس لأننا نهدف إلي تقديم مباراة تليق بكوننا أبطال القارة السمراء‏,‏ خاصة أن المباراة تقام هنا في لندن عاصمة كرة القدم في العالم ويتابعها الجميع‏,‏ مشيرا إلي تفاؤله وثقته الكبيرة في عناصر المنتخب الوطني‏.‏
وقد وضح خلال الساعات الماضية تمتع المباراة باهتمام كبير خاصة لدي جالية جنوب إفريقيا مما يشير إلي أن اللقاء لن يكون سهلا عاديا‏,‏ وإنما من أجل رد الاعتبار الذي يبدو جانبا خفيا لدي الجهاز الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ولكنه معلن في تاريخ لقاءات الفريقين الودية‏,‏ حيث تعرض المنتخب الوطني للخسارة أمام جنوب إفريقيا بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد في آخر لقاءات الفريقين الودية التي أقيمت بالقاهرة يوم‏14‏ يناير الماضي‏,‏ خلال استعدادات المنتخبين لخوض نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية التي استضافتها مصر وفاز المنتخب الوطني بلقبها‏.‏ولكن هذه المباراة أمام جنوب إفريقيا والخسارة وضعت الجهاز الفني وقتها في موقف حرج قبل البطولة‏,‏ ومن هنا يظهر الجانب الخفي خلال الاستعداد لهذه المباراة وأهمية الفوز فيها للحفظ علي كبرياء الفوز ببطولة الأمم للمرة الخامسة في تاريخه وهو إنجاز غير مسبوق في القارة السمراء‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

ملعب المباراه

بنادي برينتفورد بأنجلترا

----------


## حسام عمر

كل التوفيق لمنتخبنا الحبيب

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة.. بعد مباراة جنوب أفريقيا:
أخطأت في التغييرات..فهبط الأداء في الشوط الثاني
أرفض "شماعة" الإجهاد.. نصف ساعة تدريباً لا تكفي.. وجوه جديدة في التجمع القادم



 اعترف حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بوقوع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب في اخطاء خلال مباراته مع جنوب افريقيا الودية التي فاز بها منتخبنا بهدف نظيف في لندن.. شحاتة قال انه اخطأ في تغييراته الامر الذي جعل الاداء يهبط في الشوط الثاني. 
اكد ان تغييراته لم تكن موفقة خاصة ان بعض اللاعبين لعبوا في غير مراكزهم. 
رفض المدير الفني شماعة الاجهاد وتعليق سوء الاداء عليه خاصة لاعبي الاهلي مؤكدا انه اجتمع بلاعبي الاهلي عصام الحضري وابو تريكة ومتعب وشوقي ثم وائل جمعة فور وصولهم قبل المباراة واوضح لهم انه يمكن ان يستبعدهم من اللقاء اذا كانوا يشعرون باجهاد.. لكنهم اصروا علي الاشتراك من البداية. 
اشار الي ان هناك بعض اللاعبين ايضا لم يظهروا بمستواهم في المباراة مثل حسام غالي وامير عزمي. 
كانت بعثة المنتخب الوطني قد عادت الي القاهرة الليلة الماضية قادمة من لندن بعد اداء المباراة الودية مع جنوب افريقيا التي تأتي ضمن الاستعداد لتصفيات أمم افريقيا. 
قال شحاتة ان الفوز الذي حققه المنتخب معنوي بالدرجة الاولي ومطلوب في هذه المرحلة لانه اول فوز للفريق منذ تتويجه بطلا لافريقيا. 
اكد ان المنتخب يمر بمرحلة احلال وتبديل وفي المرحلة القادمة سنبحث عن لاعبين جدد في الدوري المحلي وسوف تشهد انضمام عدة وجوه جديدة للعب مباراة ودية خلال المعسكر القادم الذي يبدأ يوم 15 ديسمبر القادم ويستمر اربعة ايام وفي هذه المرحلة سيغيب لاعبو الاهلي عن هذا التجمع لوجودهم مع فريقهم في اليابان للاشتراك في مونديال الاندية التي ستقام خلال الفترة من 10 حتي 17 ديسمبر. 
اشار الي انه سيتابع مباريات الدوري بدرجاته المختلفة لاختيار افضل اللاعبين. 
مباراة ودية 
اكد شحاتة انه طلب من اتحاد الكرة توفير مباراة ودية خلال هذا التجمع بدلا من مباراة الكويت التي تأجلت بناء علي طلب الاتحاد الكويتي مشيرا الي ان طرف المباراة لم يتحدد حتي الآن. 
قال: عموما مباراة جنوب افريقيا كانت جيدة المستوي خاصة في شوطها الاول وهزيلة ومتواضعة في الشوط الثاني ونحن كجهاز فني سعداء بهذا الفوز لانه تحقق في ظل ظروف صعبة واجهت الفريق منها ان اللاعبين لم يتدربوا الا مرة واحدة فقط ولمدة نصف ساعة فقط منذ وصولهم لندن نظرا لانضمام لاعبي الاهلي عقب مباراتهم مع الصفاقسي التونسي كما ان معسكر القاهرة لم يشهد سوي انضمام 11 لاعبا وانضم المحترفون قبل المباراة كما اننا الغينا التدريب الاساسي بسبب الملعب الترتان ورغم كل ذلك ظهر اللاعبون بمستوي طيب في شوط. في نفس الوقت اكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة انه يساند شحاتة وجهازه والمنتخب بقوة.. قال: انه رغم الازمات التي واجهت البعثة في لندن الا اننا حققنا منها ارباحا باكثر من نصف مليون جنيه بجانب الاستفادة الفنية خاصة ان الفريق ضم عناصر جديدة. وانتقل زاهر بكلامه الي ان اتحاد الكرة سوف يشهد تغييرات في المرحلة القادمة وبالتحديد في شهر يناير القادم وستجري التغييرات في الهيكل الاداري بالاتحاد. وعلمت "المساء" ان صلاح حسني من اقوي المرشحين لتولي منصب مدير الاتحاد بدلا من فاروق عبدالوهاب. في الوقت نفسه فان زاهر طلب من حسين حلمي المستشار القانوني للاتحاد ارسال انذار جديد علي يد محضر للشركة الراعية لانشطة الاتحاد لعدم تسديدها للمستحقات المتأخرة للاتحاد وتقدر ب 25% من قيمة التعاقد ما يعادل مليونين ونصف المليون جنيه كان يجب ان تسدد مع بداية نوفمبر الحالي.

----------


## محمود زايد

غريب : تجربة جنوب أفريقيا مفيدة .. ونبحث عن مباراة ودية



أبدى شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر رضاه عن مواجهة جنوب أفريقيا يوم الأربعاء الماضي ، فيما أكد أن اتحاد الكرة يسعى لإقامة مباراة ودية الشهر المقبل بعد اعتذار الكويت.
وقال غريب في تصريحات لموقع FilGoal.com : "مستوى المنتخب كان جيداً أمام جنوب أفريقيا ، وذلك على الرغم من اهتزاز الأداء في الشوط الثاني نتيجة للتغييرات الكثيرة التي حدثت في التشكيل".
وتغلب منتخب مصر على نظيره الجنوب أفريقي يوم الأربعاء الماضي بهدف دون رد لعماد متعب في لقاء ودي أقيم في العاصمة الإنجليزية لندن في إطار استعدادات الفريقين لتصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2008
وأضاف غريب أنه سعيد لكون الفوز الذي تحقق على جنوب أفريقيا هو الأول للفريق بعد كأس الأمم الأفريقية التي فازت مصر بلقبها ، وأكد أن أبرز الإيجابيات هي "اللعب في أجواء مختلفة تماما عن التي اعتاد عليها اللاعبون".وتابع غريب مؤكدا أنه جاري البحث عن بديل لمنتخب الكويت لملاقاته في الفترة بين 15 و19 من الشهر المقبل ، ومشيراً إلى أن معسكر المنتخب سيبدأ يوم 15 ، ولم يتم تحديد ما إذا كان ستتم إقامته في القاهرة أم في مكان آخر

----------


## محمود زايد

مغامرة ال 72 ساعة للمنتخب في عاصمة الضباب
مصر مع 3 منتخبات عربية في دورة بلندن
مناورة زاهر "الدمياطي" والمصري أبومصطفي وراء إحباط عملية النصب


الدروس المستفادة من رحلة ال 72 ساعة للمنتخب في لندن كثيرة ومتعددة وبخلاف الفوز بهدف علي منتخب "البافانا.. بافانا" فقد أصبح منتخبنا مطلوبا بقوة خلال الفترة المقبلة للعب في أي مكان بالعالم بعد أن فرض اسمه بقوة بين الكبار في عالم كرة القدم في ظل الإنجازات الكروية التي تحققت علي يد المنتخب بطل كأس الأمم أو الأهلي بطل أندية القارة السمراء. 
واليوم وغدا مغايران تماما لما كان يحدث بالأمس الذي كان المنتخب يسافر للعب وديا علي نفقته بل وأحيانا يدفع مقابل اللعب مع تحمله نفقات السفر من تذاكر الطائرة والإقامة.. وكشف حساب المنتخب الفترة القليلة الماضية وبالتحديد منذ تولي اتحاد الكرة الحالي برئاسة سمير زاهر ثم فوزنا ببطولة كأس الأمم يؤكد أن المقاييس اختلفت تماما فقد لعبنا مع البرتغال بمقابل مادي ومن قبلها دورة سويسرا في جنيف ثم أسبانيا في اليكانتي وحصل منتخبنا في تلك المباراة علي ما يقرب من مليون ونصف المليون جنيه وأخيرا مباراة جنوب أفريقيا علي كأس نيلسون مانديلا حصل الاتحاد علي ما يوازي نصف مليون جنيه مقابل لعب المباراة ثم حصر إذاعتها وبثها تليفزيونيا وكما أطلقها زاهر في لندن لقد انتهي عصر "البلوشي" أو اللعب بدون مقابل وغدا - ويقصد الأيام المقبلة - سيجني الاتحاد ثمار ما زرعه بوضع المعايير في ضوء أي عروض يتلقاها الاتحاد. 
معالجة السلبيات 
وقد تعرضت البعثة لمطب من قبل الشركة المنظمة الإنجليزية التي يرأسها الغاني أليكس ومعه مساعده السوداني أزهري محمد حيث ماطلا في دفع المستحقات المالية بصورة مستفزة وهذا ما دفع رئيس الاتحاد "الدمياطي" للمناورة والتهديد بعدم اللعب بل إنه أعطي تعليماته لأعضاء البعثة بإنزال الحقائب الخاصة في اللوبي بالفندق لخداع المنظمين وبالفعل قام عبدالله سيد بوضع بعض الحقائب قبل المباراة ب 7 ساعات حتي يدفع الشركة لإحضار المبلغ المستحق وهو 50 ألف دولار نظير المباراة و12 ألفا مصروف الجيب وبالفعل ظهر أثر تهديد زاهر سريعا وبعد أن كانوا يماطلون ويتحججون بحجج واهية بأزمة في التحويل أو خطأ في الحسابات البنكية أدركوا أن رئيس الاتحاد جاد في تهديده وتم تسليم المبلغ قبل المباراة بخمس ساعات فقط علي حساب مصري "جدع" اسمه الدكتور عزت أبومصطفي رئيس الملتقي المصري في لندن الذي أنقذ الموقف بعدما طلبوا أي حساب للاتحاد في لندن وأبلغهم زاهر والهواري أنه لا يوجد حسابات للاتحاد هناك ووعدوا بإرسال المبلغ إلي القاهرة ورفض زاهر لأنه بعد انتهاء المباراة لن يسأل أحد فينا وهنا تطوع الدكتور عزت وقدم رقم حسابه بالبنك الإنجليزي بل وانتظر في البنك من التاسعة صباحا يوم المباراة وجاء صحة بيان التحويل في الثانية والنصف وتنفس كل من زاهر وشاكر والهواري الصعداء بعد نجاح مهمتهم وضمان وصول المستحقات المالية وأبدي رئيس الشركة ومعاونه الأسف مرات عديدة علي أن ما حدث غير مقصود وداعبهم زاهر بقوله "إنكم تريدون بيع المباراة في حارة السقايين". 
الجالية المصرية العظيمة 
ومهما قلت أو تحدثت فلن أستطيع إعطاء الجالية المصرية التي تعيش في لندن حقها في الاحتفاء بلاعبي المنتخب أو حضور المباراة فقد التفوا حول البعثة من اليوم الأول وحضروا للفندق لمصافحة أعضاء البعثة واللاعبين وعرضوا المساهمة في حل أي مشاكل تواجهنا واكتمل البرواز في الاستاد بحضور أكثر من 5 آلاف مصري شجعوا بحرارة بالغة المنتخب حاملين الأعلام المصرية والهتاف باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية "مصر أو إيجيبت" في مقابل حوالي 150 مشجعا من جنوب أفريقيا أو مائتين علي الأكثر رغم أن المباراة تقام علي شرف "نيلسون مانديلا" وكان من الممكن أن يرتفع عدد المشجعين المصريين إلي ما يقرب من 10 آلاف مشجع داخل الملعب إلا أن أعدادا كبيرة كان من المفروض أن تأتي من المدن البريطانية إلا أنهم علموا بتهديد عدم اللعب فخشوا الحضور في ظل التهديد بعدم إقامة المباراة ووضح أن الدعاية التي قامت بها الشركة لم تكن كافية. 
دورة رباعية في لندن 
وقد اقترح عدد كبير من رجال الأعمال الموجودين في لندن علي رئيس الاتحاد سمير زاهر وأمين الصندوق أحمد شاكر ورئيس البعثة حازم الهواري فكرة تنظيم دورة عربية علي مستوي المنتخبات في لندن خلال شهري يوليو وأغسطس المكتظين بالجاليات والسياح العرب ومشاركة منتخبات مصر والسعودية والإمارات والمغرب أو الجزائر وستشهد احتفالا جماهيريا لا مثيل له ووعد رئيس الاتحاد بأن هذا الاقتراح قائم وسيكون محلا للدراسة. 
تحية وسلام 
وبصراحة الجالية المصرية حاجة تشرف معنويا فلم يكد زاهر أو أي عضو بالبعثة يسير في شوارع إكسفورد أو أدجار ستريت "إلا ويلقون التحية علي الجميع ويوجهون الدعوة لاحتساء الشاي أو القهوة أو الكابيتشينو وكأننا لم تغادر القاهرة من كثرة المصريين الذين حضروا للفندق وقابلونا في الشوارع". 
ولعل أهم السلبيات كانت بخصوص المستحقات المالية وكان رئيس الاتحاد واضحا عندما أكد بأن ما حدث سيتم وضعه في الاعتبار مستقبلا وسيكون التعامل من جانب الاتحاد باختيار شركة محترمة تكون وكيلا للاتحاد في جميع مبارياته الخارجية والداخلية كما يحدث مع جميع الاتحادات العالمية وأنه سيبذل قصاري جهده لعلاج هذا القصور مستقبلا حرصا علي عدم تكراره. 
وبغض النظر عما حدث من سلبيات نجح الدمياطي الشاطر زاهر في حلها إلا أن المكسب المعنوي والمادي كان كبيرا حيث لعب منتخبنا في لندن عاصمة الضباب لأول مرة في تاريخه مع جنوب أفريقيا وحقق الفوز وشاهد اللقاء عدد من السماسرة الإنجليز وأوروبا وكذلك حضرها رئيس نادي بلاك بيرن والمدير الفني لمشاهدة وائل جمعة نجم دفاع مصر والأهلي وقد "سمعت" المباراة كثيرا في لندن لأنها أدرجت في المراهنات هناك طبقا لما علمناه.. وبالطبع هناك العديد من رجال الأعمال في المنصورة وبورسعيد لم يتركوا البعثة ومنهم أحمد العزازي وأحمد لطفي حفيد لطفي باشا من بورسعيد ومحسن العوضي وأسامة شبانة وكذلك أحمد مجاهد السكرتير الأول للسفارة ومسئولو مصر للطيران ومدير المحطة ومصطفي فرج شقيق سمير فرج رئيس مدينة الأقصر علاوة علي الدكتور عزت أبومصطفي الذي أنقذ البعثة متطوعا بفتح حسابه لضمان حقوق الاتحاد المصري.

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*الأخ الكريم /محمود زايد
*
*كل التحية والتقدير لشخصكم الكريم
وأتابع معكم أخبار منتخبنا الحبيب
وأسمح لى أن أضيف هذا الموضوع عن
المنتخب الأوليمبى دا لوحبيت*
*
دعوة المنتخب الأوليمبي للعب في قطر استعدادا لكوت ديفوار*


*[frame="12 80"]تلقي الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم الدعوة من نظيره القطري للمشاركة في دورة دولية ودية تقام بالدوحة في الفترة من‏20‏ إلي‏30‏ يناير المقبل تشارك فيها المنتخبات الأوليمبية لثاني دول إفريقية وآسيوية وأوروبية‏,‏ يحصل فيها الفائز بالمركز الأول علي مائة ألف دولار و الثاني علي‏60‏ ألفا‏..‏ ومن المقرر أن يعقد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي اجتماعا مع مجدي عبد الغني المشرف العام علي الفريق لإعلان الموقف النهائي من الدعوة التي يأتي توقيتها في فترة غير تلك المتفق عليها لإيقاف الدوري نظرا لكون الجدول الموضوع لإعداد الفريق يقضي بأن يؤدي المنتخب الأوليمبي مباراة في الفترة من‏15‏ إلي‏19‏ ديسمبر المقبل بالإضافة لمباراة أخري أو أكثر في الفترة من‏12‏ إلي‏21‏ يناير‏.‏ وفي حالة الموافقة علي المشاركة في البطولة سيتم إيقاف الدوري لفترة أخري‏,‏

وتأتي كل هذه الاستعدادات قبل المباراة المهمة للمنتخب الأوليمبي المصري مع نظيره الإيفواري باستاد القاهرة يوم‏7‏ فبراير المقبل في إطار التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لدورة بكين‏2008.‏ وكان فينجادا قد أبدي غضبه عندما علم بقيام لجنة المسابقات بتأجيل مباريات الأسبوع الـ‏12‏ من الأحد إلي الخميس المقبل بعد أن كان قد أنهي معسكره التدريبي بالقاهرة والذي استمر لمدة خمسة أيام فقط أدي خلالها الفريق مباراتين وديتين مع الكويت والجزائر‏,‏ وسر غضب فينجادا أنه كان يود الاستفادة من المعسكر فنيا بزيادة مدته الزمنية لتكون عشرة أيام بدلا من خمسة كما حدث‏..‏ ويشارك فينجادا نفس المشاعر الغاضبة مجدي عبدالغني المشرف العام وعضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة‏.‏

وقد طلب المدير الفني من معاونيه متابعة‏40‏ اسما بالدوري ودوري القطاعات من مواليد‏86‏ بهدف تقييم أدائهم وضم من يستحق لصفوف المنتخب الأوليمبي في المعسكر القادم‏..‏ وعلي جانب آخر فقد أنهي أيمن حافظ المدير الإداري مشكلة اللاعبين المحترفين الثلاثة أحمد غانم‏,‏ وأحمد مجدي‏,‏ وعمرو الحلواني باستخراج القرار الوزاري الذي يسمح لهم بمغادرة مصر والعودة لأنديتهم الأوروبية بعد المشاركة في أي معسكر أو مباراة تقام بالقاهرة‏[/frame]*.‏
*وشكرا جزيلا لسعة صدركم
مع قبول وافر التحية والأحترام*

----------


## محمود زايد

> *الأخ الكريم /محمود زايد
> *
> *كل التحية والتقدير لشخصكم الكريم
> وأتابع معكم أخبار منتخبنا الحبيب
> وأسمح لى أن أضيف هذا الموضوع عن
> المنتخب الأوليمبى دا لوحبيت*
> *[I]
> وشكرا جزيلا لسعة صدركم
> مع قبول وافر التحية والأحترام*


اخى العزيز اشرف 
ياباشا الموضوع بتاعك وينور بمشاركاتك وكلنا هنا واحد مافيش استئذان بينا  :good:

----------


## محمود زايد

وشحاته.. يصرخ:اتحاد الكرة يفضل الأندية.. علي المنتخب
مشكلتي.. الجهاز الفني بلا عمل لعدم تنفيذ برنامج الإعداد لتصفيات أفريقيا

اعترف الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني بأنه وجهازه المعاون اصبحوا في موقف بالغ الصعوبة بعد أن وجدوا أنفسهم بلا عمل وضاع برنامج إعداد المنتخب الذي وضعوه منذ بداية الموسم في مهب الريح لعدم توفير المباريات الودية اللازمة وعدم قدرتهم علي التجمع بلاعبي المنتخب في التوقيتات المحددة من قبل. قال شحاتة إننا نواجه مشكلة حقيقية نقف أمامها عاجزين عن وضع الحلول رغم أننا اثناء قيامنا بوضع برنامجنا الإعدادي راعينا ارتباطات جميع الأندية والمنتخبات الوطنية الأخري وطلبنا توفير عدد محدد من المباريات الودية حتي نستطيع أن نمضي في إعداد منتخب قوي قادر علي أن يحافظ علي انجاز بطولة الأمم الأفريقية. 
أضاف لكننا فوجئنا بوجود تغييرات بالجملة في جدول الدوري ومؤجلات ومواعيد جديدة دون مراعاة لارتباطاتنا أو وجود أدني اهتمام ببرنامجنا مشيراً إلي أنه عقب اعتذار الكويت عن عدم اللعب معنا فشلنا في توفير البديل. 
قال إنه كان من المقرر ان تقام مباراة في هذا التوقيت حتي يتم تجميع اللاعبين وكنا علي علم بعدم وجود لاعبي الأهلي في حالة وصولهم لليابان ولكن الأمور تغيرت بفضل تغيير جدول الدوري وتداخلت المواعيد ولم نجد لاعبي الأهلي ولا الزمالك ولا حتي المباراة الودية. 
أشار شحاتة إلي أن المنتخب الوطني سيستمر بلا إعداد حتي شهر مارس القادم مؤكداً أن آخر مباراة ودية يعترف بها في برنامجه هي مباراة أورجواي التي اقيمت بالإسكندرية. 
تساءل حسن شحاتة كيف يمكن للجهاز الفني أن ينفذ برنامج إعداد المنتخب المنتظر منه أن يواصل مسيرة انجازاته في ظل هذه الظروف الصعبة مؤكداً علي أنه لا يملك فعل أي شيء تجاه هذا الموقف. 
رفض شحاتة ما يقال حول ضعف مجموعتنا في التصفيات الأفريقية مشيراً إلي أن الأمور لا يجب ان تقاس بهذه الطريقة لأن كرة القدم لا تعرف إلا بلغة الاستعداد الجيد بدليل أننا ونحن أبطال أفريقيا تعادلنا مع بتسوانا رغم أنها من الفرق متواضعة المستوي لذلك فإنني أحذر من خطورة الموقف الحالي واستمراره خاصة أن النتائج سوف تلقي علي عاتق الجهاز الفني وحده. 
أكد المدير الفني للمنتخب انه علي اتصال مستمر بالكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد والذي وعده بالبحث عن مخرج إلا أننا مازلنا في مرحلة الانتظار. 
قال شحاتة إن معسكر المنتخب القادم يقوم علي رغبتنا في التعرف علي مجموعة اللاعبين الجدد الذين تم اختيارهم من الدوري ومشاهدتهم عن قرب مع المنتخب تمهيداً للاستقرار علي بعضهم للاستمرار في صفوف الفريق طبقا لعملية الاحلال والتجديد التي نسعي اليها. شدد شحاتة علي أن معسكرات المنتخب ضرورية حيث يتعرف علي مشاكل لاعبين ويحاول حلها ويحافظ في نفس الوقت علي الانسجام والتناغم فيما بينهم.

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب الشباب يتألق بالإسماعيلية
هزم نظيره الليبي‏2/‏ صفر في دورة شمال إفريقيا الودية‏..‏
والجزائر تتعادل مع تونس 


حقق منتخبنا الوطني للشباب الفوز علي نظيره الليبي بهدفين للاشيء في اللقاء الذي جري بينهما أمس بملعب القرية الأوليمبية بالإسماعيلية والذي يأتي في أولي مباريات دورة شمال إفريقيا الودية لتلك المرحلة التي تستضيفها بلادنا لأعداد وتجهيز منتخب مصر لبطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية للشباب المقرر لها الفترة من‏19‏ يناير الي الثاني من فبراير المقبلين بدولة الكونغو أحرز لمنتخبنا الوطني أحمد مصطفي شمامه وشريف أشرف‏.‏ أدار اللقاء التونسي محمد المؤدب وعاونه هودج جليحي وعامر طلبي ورابعا محمد زكريني ونجحوا في الخروج بالمباراة لبر الأمان‏.‏جاء اللقاء سريعا وحماسيا سيطر لاعبو منتخبنا الوطني علي شوطيه الاقليلا وقدمو فاصلا كرويا ممتعا وأحرجوا مضيفهم الذي دافع بكل قواه حتي لا تهتز شباكه أكثر من مرة واستطاع إسماعيل يوسف ورفيقاه المتميزيان فوزي جمال المدرب العام وحسن مختار مدرب حراس المرمي أن يضعوا أيديهم علي العديد من اعضاء المنتخب الاكفاء ليرسموا صورة جميلة في أذهانهم عند الاختيار النهائي للقائمة البطولة القارية في العاشر من يناير المقبل‏.‏ بدأ منتخب مصر المباراة بتشكيل مكون من محمد الشناوي في حراسة المرمي وأمامه ليبرو محمد سمير ومساكين مصطفي شبيطه وسامح عبدالفضيل وظهيرا الجنب مصطفي طلعت وأيمن المحمدي والوسط أحمد شمامه وأحمد عبدالرحمن وأحمد مكي ورأسا الحربة أحمد المحمدي وصلاح عاشور ومنذ الوهلة الأولي انطلق لاعبونا في كل الاتجاهات صوب مرمي المنتخب الليبي الذي أعتمد أفراده علي تشتيت الكرات الي خارج الملعب واللجوء للعنف في بعض الأوقات للحد من خطورة بعض نجومنا أمثال أحمد عبدالرحمن صانع الألعاب وأبرز من في الميدان من الجانبين
وفي الدقيقة‏13‏ ترجم مصطفي شمامه جهد زملائه عندما سدد الكرة بيسراه لتحتضن شباك الحارس الليبي ليسجل بها الهدف الأول ويتلقي التهنئة من الجميع وأسهم تقدم المنتخب الوطني للشباب في زيادة حماس لاعبيه وتنانقلهم الكرة بمهارة فيما بينهم واختراقهم من علي الأطراف وتسديداتهم الرائعة من الضربات الثابتة وعند الاستحواذ علي الكرة حقيقة وفي الشوط الثاني من اللقاء دفع إسماعيل يوسف المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني بنجومة الجالسين علي دكه البدلاء شريف أشرف وإسلام عوض وإبراهيم يحيي ومحمد الجمل والحسيني محمد وأجاد لاعبو الفريق المنافس في اعتمادهم علي الهجوم المضاد واستطاع شبيطة وعبدالفضيل احباط أي خطورة علي زميلهم الحارس محمد الشناوي الذي بدا واثقا من نفسه عند الخروج لالتقاط الكرات الطوليه والعرضية وفي الدقيقة‏20‏ يرفع الدينامو مصطفي طلعت الظهير الأيمن لمنتخب مصر الكرة علي رأس شريف أشرف ليودعها الأخير شباك الحارس الليبي محرزا الهدف الثاني لمنتخبنا الوطني وسط فرحة غامرة من زملائه والجماهيرالقليلة العدد التي حرصت علي مشاهدة المباراة رغم بعد اقامتها عن مدينة الاسماعيلية بنحو‏8‏ كيلو مترات في منطقة منعزلة عن السكان عموما استمرت وتيرة اللقاء هجوما مكثفا من اعضاء منتخب مصر ودفاعا محكما من نظرائهم الليبيين حتي اطلق الحكم صفارته معلنا نهاية المباراة وحصد منتخبنا ثلاث نقاط مقابل لاشئ للضيوف‏.‏
وفي اللقاء الثاني تعادل منتخبا تونس والجزائر بدون اهداف والذي استضافه نفس الملعب واداره المصري توفيق السيد وعاونه محمد ابو الخير ومحمد الهادي ورابعا محمود عبد الكريم واضطر الحكم الي طرد لاعبين من الجزائر للانذار الثاني بسبب الخشونة المتعمدة التي سيطرت علي تلك المنازلة وهو شئ معتاد في مبارياتهما الودية والرسمية الحماس ينقلب الي عنف احيانا‏.‏

*

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الأوليمبي في دمشق استعدادا للقاء منتخب كوت ديفوار
فينجادا يضم أحمد حمدي المحترف في اليونان لتجربته أمام سوريا



بدأ منتخب الاوليمبي لكرة القدم مرحلة جديدة من مراحل اعداده للقاء نظيره الايفواري في المباراة المهمة المرتقبة بين الفريقين في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة بكين‏2008‏ حيث البداية اليوم في دمشق للقاء منتخب سوريا الاوليمبي بعد غد‏(‏ الاثنين‏)‏ حيث الاستقبال الحافل من جانب الاشقاء السوريين علي اعتبار ان تلك هي اول زيارة لمنتخب كروي مصري لدمشق منذ دورة الالعاب العربية التي اقيمت في سوريا عام‏2002.‏
فينجادا المدير الفني البرتغالي الجنسية يري ان لقاء سوريا في هذه الظروف وهذا التوقيت هو الأنسب للفريق المصري نظرا لضيق الوقت وعدم وجود عدد لابأس به من اللاعبين المميزين بسبب مشاركة البعض منهم مع النادي الاهلي في اليابان وتعذر مجئ البعض الاخر من المحترفين بأوروبا علاوة علي ضغط جدول مسابقة الدوري المصري الذي حال دون اعطاء الفرصة الكاملة امام الجهاز الفني لتجربة اللاعبين والوقوف علي حالة كل منهم لاختيار افضلهم للسفر حتي ان المسافة الزمنية بين التجمع والوصول لمطار القاهرة لم تزد عن‏15‏ ساعة فقط تخللها تدريب واحد اعلن بعده المدير الفني اسماء الـ‏18‏ لاعبا المسافرين بعد ان كان مدير الفريق ايمن حافظ قد انهي اجراءات‏23‏ لاعبا تحسبا لاي ظروف طارئة قد تتسبب في حرمان الفريق من جهود اي من لاعبيه‏.‏وبعد ان انتهي التدريب اعلن فينجادا ان اللاعبين المسافرين هم‏:‏ امير توفيق ومحمود السيد واحمد غانم واحمد نبيه وكريم ذكري ومحمد عبد الشافي واسلام صيام وعبد الله البلاط واحمد اشرف واحمد مجدي وعبد الله السعيد ومحمد ابراهيم واحمد عبد الظاهر وريعو ومحمد حامد وشيكابالا ورائد منسي وعمرو بسيوني‏.‏وينضم الي الفريق في دمشق الحارس احمد حمدي المحترف في اليونان والذي كان يلعب بنادي بترول اسيوط قبل نحو ثلاثة اعوام عندما شاهده احد وكلاء اللاعبين قبل ان يقدمه لمسئولي نادي مارتينو اليوناني حيث نال اعجابهم ومازال اللاعب المصري هو الحارس الاساسي للفريق الذي يلعب بدوري القسم الثاني باليونان‏..‏ ولم يجد فينجادا وقتا للحكم علي الحارس الصاعد الذي سمع عنه كثيرا سوي توجيه الدعوة له للسفر الي دمشق والعودة منها الي اثينا لاستكمال مسيرته مع ناديه هناك‏.‏وصرح مجدي عبد الغني رئيس البعثة بأن السفارة المصرية في دمشق مع الاتحاد السوري للعبة يقدمان كل الدعم للفريق المصري وتوجه بالشكر الي اشرف حمدي نائب السفير الذي لايكاد يترك البعثة وكذلك الي ابوجمال منسق المنتخبات بالاتحاد السوري الذي يبذل اقصي جهد لديه للعمل علي راحة البعثة المصرية‏.‏
ويغيب عن الرحلة مجدي طلبة المدرب العام والذي كلفه المدير الفني فينجادا بالسفر الي اكرا لمشاهدة مباراة غانا وكوت ديفوار في تصفيات دورة الالعاب الافريقية المقامة بالجزائر في يوليو المقبل وهي المباراة التي ستقام غدا‏(‏ الاحد‏)‏ في اكرا‏.‏وعلي هذا فقد تقلص الجهاز الفني والطبي والاداري الي ستة افراد فقط هم‏:‏ فينجادا ومواطنه المدرب العام أرماندو ومدرب الحراس عادل المأمور وايمن حافظ المدير الفني ومدحت مصطفي الطبيب وبدر امام اخصائي العلاج الطبيعي اضافة الي عيد سليمان مشرف الادوات‏.‏

----------


## fantastic-man

شكر   على الموضوع الجامد

----------


## محمود زايد

> شكر   على الموضوع الجامد


العفو وشكرا على مرورك الكريم  :good:

----------


## محمود زايد

بعد عودة فينجادا من البرتغال
اليوم اجتماع مهم للجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي
التركيز علي‏22‏ لاعبا فقط قبل التجمع المقبل للفريق

يعقد اليوم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي اجتماعا مهما بقيادة نيلو فينجادا في أول ظهور له بعد العودة من سوريا وهي الرحلة التي تخللتها مباراة ودية انتهت بفوز الفريق المصري‏2/‏ صفر‏,‏ حيث سافر بعدها فينجادا إلي بلده البرتغال لقضاء اعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية مع أسرته وهي الرحلة التي رافقه فيها مساعده أرلاندو قبل أن يعودا مساء أمس لاستئناف عملهما بالقاهرة‏.‏
ومن المقرر أن يغادر فينجادا مصر مرة أخري في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة متجها إلي باريس ومنها إلي أبيدجان لمشاهدة مباراة المنتخب الأوليمبي لكوت ديفوار مع نظيره الغاني في لقاء العودة المرتقب المقرر إقامته يوم‏13‏ يناير الحالي في التصفيات المؤهلة لدورة الألعاب الإفريقية المقامة بالجزائر الصيف المقبل‏,‏ بعد أن كان اللقاء الأول بين الطرفين قد أقيم في أكرا وانتهي بفوز غانا‏2/‏ صفر وهو اللقاء الذي سافر إليه خصيصا لمشاهدته علي الطبيعة من داخل الأستاد مجدي طلبه مدرب المنتخب الأوليمبي‏.‏
ويذكر أن الفريق المصري سوف يلاقي نظيره الأيفواري باستاد القاهرة يوم‏7‏ فبراير المقبل في إطار التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة بكين الأوليمبية‏2008.‏
وفور عودة فينجادا من أبيدجان سوف يركز كل اهتمامه علي حصر الدائرة التي سيختار منها اللاعبين ليكونوا‏22‏ لاعبا فقط يسافر لهم بعد ساعات من تجمعهم يوم‏19‏ يناير للمشاركة في دورة الدوحة الدولية المقامة في قطر علي أن يستمر تجمع الفريق بعد العودة إلي حين أقامة المباراة الرسمية المهمة مع كوت ديفوار‏.‏والمعروف أن السفر للدوحة سيكون يوم‏20‏ يناير‏,‏ وفي حالة تأهل الفريق للدور النهائي سوف يظل بالدوحة حتي يوم‏31‏ يناير وستكون العودة يوم أول فبراير‏.‏
وخلال الأجتماع الذي سيجري عصر اليوم باتحاد الكرة بين أفراد الجهاز الفني سوف يشرح مجدي طلبه طريقة لعب منتخب كوت ديفوار الذي وضح تمتعه بلياقة بدنية عالية جدا ومهارات لا بأس بها وإن كان يعتقد أن سوء حالة أرضية الملعب لم تساعد أفراده علي تقديم أفضل ما لديهم‏.‏
وإن كان حافز الفوز لدي الفريق الغاني أقوي ولذا فاز بالمباراة التي غاب عنها عدد لا بأس به من نجوم كوت ديفوار المحترفين في النرويج وفرنسا‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب مصر لكرة القدم يبدأ الاستعداد مبكرا لمواجهة السويد وديا  

أعلن الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر لكرة القدم يوم الاثنين عن اقامة معسكر قصير لمدة ثلاثة أيام باللاعبين المحليين في اطار الاستعداد المبكر لخوض المباراة الودية الدولية مع منتخب السويد في احتفالية مرور 50 عاما على تأسيس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) والمقرر لها السابع من فبراير شباط القادم.
وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصري ان الجهاز قرر تجميع المنتخب يوم 20 يناير المقبل بدون اللاعبين المحترفين والاعتماد على عناصر المنتخب الاساسية التي تشارك في الدوري المصري.
واضاف غريب لرويترز "نحن على اتصال دائم باللاعبين المصريين المحترفين بأوروبا وانزعجنا كثيرا لتعرض حسام غالي لاعب توتنهام الانجليزي ولاعب منتخب مصر للصدام في مباراة فريقه مع بورتسموث في الدوري الانجليزي وما صاحب ذلك من سقوط أربع أسنان لغالي ولم نكن قد شاهدنا المباراة ولكن الجهاز الفني اطمأن على ان غالي يخضع لعلاج مكثف اثناء فترة توقف الدوري الانجليزي."
وتابع غريب "هناك احتمال كبير ان يلحق حسام غالي بمباراة مصر مع السويد الودية."
وستقام مباراة مصر والسويد باستاد القاهرة ويسبقها معسكر مغلق لجميع لاعبي المنتخب المصري من محليين ومحترفين يوم الثالث من فبرايروتأتي مباراة السويد في اطار استعدادات منتخب مصر لاستكمال التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس الامم الافريقية بغانا 2008.*

----------


## محمود زايد

استقر إسماعيل يوسف المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب علي قائمة الفريق المقرر أن يخوض بها غمار بطولة الأمم الأفريقية حسبما ذكرت جريدة المصري اليوم.

وضمت القائمة أحمد عادل عبدالمنعم ومحمد الشناوي ومصطفي طلعت ومصطفي شبيطة ومحمد سمير وسامح عبدالفضيل ورامي صبري وشوقي السعيد وأحمد مصطفي وأحمد محمدي وإسلام عوض وشريف أشرف وأيمن محمدي وصلاح عاشور وعمر مدحت وإبراهيم يحيي وأحمد عبدالرحمن وأحمد حسن حامد.
وسيرسل الجهاز الإداري القائمة إلي الاتحاد الأفريقي الخميس وكان الجهاز الفني قد اضطر لاستبعاد أحمد سعيد مدافع الفريق بعد إصابته بتمزق في العضلة الخلفية وهو ما جعل المدير الفني يؤجل إعلان القائمة إلي اللحظات الأخيرة لتحديد موقف محمد رضا &#171;بوبو&#187; علي اعتبار أنه كان البديل طوال فترة التصفيات.
ومن ناحية أخري، اعتذر مسؤولو جامبيا رسمياً عن خوض المباراة الودية التي كانت مقررة يوم الأحد المقبل مما اضطر إسماعيل يوسف للاتفاق علي خوض لقاء بديل أمام جاسكو بعد غدًا &#171;الخميس&#187; ليختتم الفريق استعداداته قبل السفر إلي الكونغو لخوض غمار منافسات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية المقررة في الفترة من 20 يناير إلي 3 فبراير المقبل.
ويواجه الجهاز الفني مأزقاً حرجاً بسبب تمسك أندية الأهلي والإسماعيلي وإنبي بضم لاعبيها خلال مباريات الجولة المقبلة المقررة يومي 10 و11 يناير الجاري وهو ما يربك حسابات الجهاز في حال إصابة أي لاعب ممن ضمتهم القائمة، خصوصاً أن الوقت لن يكون في صالح الفريق في ظل تعقيدات لائحة التقارير والأشعة التي تثبت إصابة اللاعب المراد تغييره مع سداد مستحقات تصل إلي ألفي دولار، فضلاً عن أن أحقية اللجنة المنظمة في قبول التغيير أو رفضه.
من جانبه أبدي إسماعيل يوسف تفاؤله بتحقيق آمال كل المصريين في الصعود إلي كأس العالم رغم الظروف المعاكسة التي تواجه الفريق، وقال إن معايير الفصل بين اللاعبين كانت واضحة من البداية، خصوصاً ما يتعلق منها بالالتزام والروح القتالية، وأضاف: انتهينا من دراسة الفرق المنافسة ونعول كثيراً علي تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في المباراة الافتتاحية أمام الكاميرون.
وأشاد يوسف بدعم اتحاد الكرة، خصوصاً سمير زاهر وطالب بسرعة التدخل من جانب المسؤولين لحسم انضمام اللاعبين لمعسكر الفريق ومنعهم من الانضمام إلي أنديتهم. خصوصاً أننا لم نعترض طوال الفترة الماضية علي انضمام أي لاعب إلي ناديه رغم الانتظام في معسكر مغلق منذ فترة طويلة

----------


## محمود زايد

كل الدعم لمنتخب الشباب قبل بطولة الأمم الإفريقية
مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة يجتمع مع الجهاز الفني واللاعبين في معسكر الإعداد
زاهر يتمني الفوز باللقب والتأهل لكأس العالم‏..‏ وإسماعيل يوسف يشيد بنجوم فريقه 

حرص مجلس إدارة كرة القدم برئاسة سمير زاهر علي دعم ومساندة المنتخب الوطني للشباب قبل أيام قليلة من سفره إلي الكونغو للمشاركة في نهائيات بطولة الأمم الافريقية التي تنطلق هناك في العشرة الأواخر من يناير الحالي‏.‏وتوجه سمير زاهر ومعه حشد من أعضاء المجلس الي معسكر الفريق للشد من أزر الجهاز الفني واللاعبين وكان من بين الحضور احمد شوبير نائب الرئيس واحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق‏,‏ وكل من مجدي عبدالغني وأيمن يونس واللواء علي حفظي الي جانب الكابتن محمد السياجي المدير الفني للاتحاد والدكتور فاروق عبدالوهاب السكرتير العام‏.‏وأجمع الحضور علي أهمية البطولة لاعتبارات كثيرة أهمها أن الفريق مقبل علي الدفاع عن لقبه ومن قبل ذلك التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم بكندا‏..‏ وأشادوا بمجموعة اللاعبين الحاليين وجهازهم الفني بقيادة اسماعيل يوسف الذي اعتاد علي تحقيق الانجازات للكرة المصرية عبر منتخبات الشباب وكان ضمن جهاز الفريق الفائز بكأس الأمم الافريقية الماضية في بوركينافاسو‏.‏وقال سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد ان المجلس الحالي يدعم بكل قوة مسيرة الفريق‏,‏ ولم يقصر في أي طلب له وأنه علي الدوام يعقد اجتماعات مع اسماعيل يوسف ويشعر بالثقة تجاه الجهاز الفني والاداري لان خبرة الجهاز اسهمت كثيرا في نقل الثقة للاعبين‏,‏ وظهر ذلك واضحا في المستوي والنتائج التي حققها الفريق في فترة المباريات التجريبية‏.‏ودعا سمير زاهر لاعبي الفريق الشاب إلي المضي قدما نحو اللقب‏,‏ والعمل علي تحقيق الأهداف الكثيرة من البطولة‏,‏ وأهمها التأهل لكأس العالم‏.‏من جانبه أكد اسماعيل يوسف المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب ان ثقته في الله كبيرة وانه علي دراية كاملة بموقف فريقه الحالي وما يمكن ان يقدمه في تلك البطولة رغم صعوبة المنافسة‏,‏ مشيرا الي ان بلوغ الدور قبل النهائي هو الهدف الأول علي أساس أنه يضمن التأهل لكأس العالم‏,‏ أما الهدف الثاني فهو الدفاع عن اللقب وجميع اللاعبين جادون وطموحاتهم تتناسب مع امكاناتهم واذا كان الفريق قد قطع خطوة مهمة في البلوغ للنهائيات فالأمل كبير في تحقيق أهداف باقي المرحلة بمشيئة الله تعالي‏.‏
وقال المدير الفني ان لاعبيه علي قدر المسئولية ويعلمون جيدا ان بطولات افريقيا للشباب هي مفتاح التألق والدخول في زمرة النجوم كما هو الحال مع النجوم الحاليين في الاندية الكبيرة مشيرا الي ان كل أفراد الجهاز الفني والاداري يقومون بأدوراهم بدقة ونظام ويبذل المهندس صادق عبدالمنعم المدير الاداري جهدا كبيرا في انهاء اجراءات السفر وتذليل العقبات وهو ايضا كان ضمن الجهاز الفائز بكأس الامم الافريقية‏.‏
في الاجتماع نفسه ابدي اللاعبون سعادتهم باهتمام مجلس ادارة الاتحاد وتحدث عنهم قائد الفريق احمد مصطفي وزميله شريف أشرف وأكدا ان الفريق جاهز للبطولة ووعدا بأن يكونوا علي قدر المسئولية وان يشرفوا اسم مصر في السباق الافريقي‏.‏وبعيدا عن الاجتماع يعقد مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة اجتماعا اليوم برئاسة سمير زاهر لمناقشة كل الموضوعات والقضايا المعلقة منذ فترة ومنها محاضر اللجان الفرعية للاتحاد‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

استعداداً لدورة قطر
لاعبو المنتخب الأوليمبي.. في معسكر مغلق الجمعة القادم
ارتياح لمستوي عاشور وقناوي وذكري.. وحزن علي شيكابالا

تقرر تجميع لاعبي المنتخب الأوليمبي مساء الجمعة القادم.. بعد مباريات الأسبوع 19 للدوري.. لدخول معسكر مغلق قصير استعدادا للسفر الي الدوحة يوم السبت للمشاركة في دورة قطر الدولية.. ضمن برنامج إعداد الفريق للقاء منتخب كوت ديفوار يوم 7 فبراير القادم بالقاهرة.. في لقاء الذهاب بالدور الثاني لتصفيات دورة الألعاب الأوليمبية. 
وسوف يبدأ منتخبنا مهمته بدورة قطر بلقاء منتخب بيلا روسيا يوم 22 يناير.. علي ان يلعب المباراة الثانية يوم 24 مع كوريا وأخيرا مع ايران يوم 26 يناير.. 
كان الجهاز الفني بقيادة البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا يأمل ان يقع منتخبنا مع جنوب افريقيا في مجموعة واحدة.. لتكون بروفة أفريقية لقياس استعداد فريقنا قبل لقاء كوت ديفوار.. وحاليا يتمني فينجادا ان يواجه جنوب افريقيا في الأدوار التالية بدورة قطر. 
ويجتمع فينجادا مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب عقب عودته "الأحد" من كوت ديفوار بعد حضور مباراتها مع غانا.. لدراسة منتخب كوت ديفوار من جميع الوجوه دفاعا وهجوما.. علي ضوء التقرير الذي أعده فينجادا.. بجانب التقرير السابق الذي كان قد أعده المدرب مجدي طلبة من خلال حضوره مباراة كوت ديفوار وغانا في جولة الذهاب بينهما في أكرا.. وكان فينجادا قد فضل حضور المباراتين.. لتكون الدراسة للفريق دقيقة من خلال لعبه علي أرضه أو خارجها. 
وأكد مدير الفريق أيمن حافظ ان الجهاز الفني تغاضي عن استدعاء جميع المحترفين للمشاركة في دورة قطر.. لادخار مرات استدعائهم للمباريات الرسمية وأولها هذا العام لقاء كوت ديفوار.. وإن كان هناك احتمال لحضور اللاعب أحمد مجدي ومشاركته بمبادرة شخصية منه وبالاتفاق غير الرسمي مع إدارة ناديه. 
ويتخلف عن السفر أيضا المهاجم حسام أسامة لاعب الزمالك بسبب ظروف امتحاناته بكلية التربية الرياضية. 
وسوف يحدد فينجادا والجهاز الفني مجموعة اللاعبين المختارين للسفر عقب مباريات الأسبوع 19 للدوري علي ضوء المتابعة المستمرة لهم في مباريات أنديتهم بالدوري.. والتطور الفني والبدني ايجابيا أو سلبيا في مستوياتهم.. وتضم قائمة الرصيد الاستراتيجي الذي يختار منه الجهاز الفني 26 لاعبا هم: أمير توفيق ومحمود السيد وكريم زكري وعمرو بسيوني وعاشور الأدهم وأحمد نبيه وعبدالله السعيد وعبدالله الشحات وأحمد سمير فرج وأحمد غانم سلطان وحسام أسامة وأحمد عبدالرءوف ووائل منسي وعبدالحميد شبانة ومحمد عبدالشافي وعبدالعزيز توفيق ومحمد ابراهيم وحسام عاشور وعبدالإله جلال وماندو وأحمد شديد قناوي ورضا الويشي وعبدالله البلاط وشيكابالا. 
المعروف ان فينجادا يقوم بالتنسيق المستمر مع مدربي الأندية ضمن عملية المتابعة للاعبيه.. ولايمانع في ترك لاعبي الأندية التي تشارك في مهام أفريقية أو عربية. 
وأبدي فينجادا حزنه لعدم انتظام عدد كبير من لاعبيه في مباريات فرقهم بالدوري بشكل ثابت ومستمر مثل حسام اسامة في الزمالك وأحمد سمير فرج المنتقل للإسماعيلي.. وعبدالإله جلال بالأهلي.. وموقف شيكابالا المعلق الذي أبعده طوال الفترة الماضية عن المباريات. 
وأبدي سعادته بالمشاركة المستمرة لعدد آخر من اللاعبين وارتفاع مستواهم خاصة حسام عاشور وأحمد شديد قناوي في الأهلي وكريم ذكري بالمصري وعبدالله الشحات وعبدالله السعيد بالاسماعيلي.. وكذلك أحمد غانم سلطان مع الزمالك بعد عودته من ناديه الروسي.

----------


## محمود زايد

إعلان الأسماء غداً.. ومنافسة قوية بين الحضري وعبدالواحد لحراسة المنتخب أمام السويد

يعتبر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة في حالة انعقاد مستمر لحين الاعلان غدا عن اسماء اللاعبين المشاركين في معسكر المنتخب القادم اعتبارا من 20 وحتي 24 من يناير الجاري.. الاجتماعات المتواصلة لاعضاء الجهاز الفني" تأتي في اطار استعراض التقارير الفنية حول مباريات الدوري العام وحتي الاسبوع الثامن عشر من الدوري حيث يتم تقييم اللاعبين بلا استثناء خاصة الذين يمثلون القوام الأساسي للمنتخب.. أكد حمادة صدقي مدرب المنتخب أن الجهاز الفني سيتابع مباريات اليوم للاطمئنان علي لاعبي الاهلي خاصة المصابين مثل محمد شوقي ووائل جمعة ومتابعة موقف احمد فتحي لاعب الاسماعيلي من حيث سفره الي انجلترا من عدمه. 
قال ان هذه المتابعة الدقيقة سيتم علي اساسها اختيار اللاعبين مشيرا الي انها لن تخرج عن القوام الاساسي مع احتمال وجود بعض الاسماء من المعسكر الماضي. 
من المقرر ان يحضر لاعبو الزمالك الاجتماع الاول للمعسكر يعودون بعده الي النادي مرة اخري. يقوم الكابتن حسن شحاتة خلال الاجتماع بعرض برنامج المنتخب حتي موعد مباراة السويد يوم 7 فبراير القادم وهي المباراة التي سيستدعي فيها الجهاز الفني قوته الضاربة من لاعبي الاهلي والزمالك والمحترفين.. من جانبه اكد الكابتن احمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي أن مركز حراسة المرمي لن يشهد أية مفاجآت أو تغييرات باستثناء عودة عبدالواحد السيد حارس مرمي الزمالك الي مستواه مشيرا الي انه يقوم باختيار افضل ثلاثة لاعبين علي مستوي متميز ويكون كل منهم قادرا علي حراسة مرمي المنتخب الوطني ويبقي قرار المشاركة في المباريات من حق الجهاز الفني في ضوء المنافسة بين الحراس الثلاثة.

----------


## محمود زايد

زاهر لمنتخب الشباب قبل السفر للكونغو:
مهمتّم الأولي.. الصعود لكأس العالم

طلب سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم من منتخب الشباب الذي يسافر إلي الكونغو يوم الأربعاء القادم للمشاركة في نهائي كأس الأمم للشباب ضرورة الصعود أولاً إلي نهائي كأس العالم للشباب الذي يقام في كندا خلال يوليو القادم.. والشيء الثاني الفوز بكأس الأمم الأفريقية للشباب.. جاء ذلك خلال الجلسة العائلية التي عقدها زاهر ومعه أحمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد وأحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق واللواء علي حفظي رئيس اللعبة المسافرة للكونغو وأيمن يونس ومجدي عبدالغني والدكتورة سحر الهواري أعضاء مجلس الإدارة والدكتور فاروق عبدالوهاب سكرتير عام الاتحاد ومحمد السياجي المدير الفني للاتحاد. 
وقال زاهر للاعبين وجهازهم الفني بقيادة إسماعيل يوسف: إن مصر كلها تنتظر منكم تكرار الإنجاز الذي حققه الشباب الذي كان يتولي تدريبهم الكابتن حسن شحاتة ومعه أيضاً مديركم الفني الآن إسماعيل يوسف.. وقال: إن اتحاد الكرة قدم لكم كل العون والدعم المعنوي

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر الاولمبي يستعد للمشاركة في دورة قطر الدولية للقدم

يدخل منتخب مصر الاولمبي لكرة القدم معسكرا مغلقا يوم الجمعة استعدادا للسفر الى الدوحة يوم السبت للمشاركة في دورة قطر الدولية التي ستقام في الفترة من 21 الى 30 يناير كانون الثاني الجاري بمشاركة عدة منتخبات دولية.وقال مجدي طلبة المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر الاولمبي ان المشاركة في الدورة تحظى بأهمية كبرى لانها بمثابة اعداد قوي قبل خوض المنتخب المصري لمباراته المهمة مع منتخب ساحل العاج في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لاولمبياد بكين 2008.
وأضاف طلبه لرويترز يوم الثلاثاء "سيضم معسكر المنتخب 22 لاعبا تم الانتهاء من اجراءات سفرهم الى قطر ونسعى لمنحهم جميعا الفرصة في مباريات الدورة لنختار من بينهم التشكيل الرئيسي لمباراتنا مع ساحل العاج."ويلتقي منتخب مصر الاولمبي في اولى مبارياته بدورة قطر الدولية مع منتخب روسيا البيضاء يوم 22 يناير ثم يواجه منتخب كوريا الجنوبية يوم 24 يناير ثم يلعب مع منتخب ايران يوم 28 يناير على ان تقام المباراة النهائية يوم 30 يناير.ويواجه المنتخب المصري مشكلة تتمثل في عدم سماح الاندية اليونانية التي يحترف بها احمد مجدي وعمرو الحلواني لاعبا منتخب مصر في الانضمام للمنتخب للمشاركة في الدورة الدولية بقطر.ويعقد الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر الاولمبي بقيادة البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا اجتماعا مساء يوم الثلاثاء للاعلان عن تشكيلة اللاعبين وأيضا لاطلاع الجهاز الفني المساعد على نتائج رحلة فينجادا الى ابيدجان وتقييمه لمنتخب ساحل العاج الذي يواجه مصر في التصفيات الاولمبية.
كان فينجادا وصل الى القاهرة يوم الاثنين قادما من ابيدجان بعد ان شاهد على الطبيعة مباراة ساحل العاج مع غانا في التصفيات المؤهلة لدورة الالعاب الافريقية بالجزائر في يوليو تموز المقبل.
وانتهت المباراة بفوز ساحل العاج 2-صفر ليعادل المنتخب الايفواري نتيجة مباراة الذهاب في غانا التي انتهت بنفس النتيجة لصالح منتخب غانا واحتكم الفريقان الى ركلات الترجيح وفاز المنتخب الغاني وخرج الفريق العاجي.ويرأس بعثة مصر المسافرة الى قطر سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم المصري ومعه مجدي عبد الغني مشرفا عاما على البعثة.وتصل قيمة جائزة المركز الاول في بطولة قطر الدولية الى 100 الف دولار.
ومن المقرر ان يلتقي منتخب مصر الاولمبي مع نظيرة العاجي في التصفيات المؤهلة لاولمبياد بكين 2008 في السابع من فبراير شباط بالقاهرة على ان تقام مباراة العودة أحد أيام 23 أو 24 أو 25 مارس اذار المقبل بابيدجان

----------


## عصام كابو

كتب: كريم سعيد 

*قفز المنتخب الوطني المصري 8 مراكز دفعة واحدة في تصنيف المنتخبات الذي يصدر عن الاتحاد الدولي (فيفا) لشهر يناير ليحتل المرتبة التاسعة عشر في الترتيب. 

وحافظ المنتخب المصري علي صدارته للمنتخبات العربية في التصنيف ولكنه جاء رابعا بالنسبة لمنتخبات أفريقيا التي يتصدرها المنتخب النيجيري الذي يحتل المركز التاسع في الترتيب يليه المنتخب الكاميروني في المركز الحادي عشر ثم المنتخب الايفواري في المركز الثامن عشر. 

ويعتبر هذا المركز من أفضل المراكز التي حققتها مصر في التصنيف منذ بدايته وان كان أفضل ترتيب لها كان في عام 1998 عندما احتلت المركز السابع عشر. 

وحافظ المنتخب البرازيلي علي صدارة الترتيب وتلاه المنتخب الايطالي الحائز علي كأس العالم مؤخرا ثم المنتخب الأرجنتيني في المركز الثالث ثم المنتخب الفرنسي في المركز الرابع. 

وعلي الصعيد العربي، جاء المنتخب التونسي ثانيا بعد المنتخب الوطني بعد أن احتل المركز الثاني والثلاثين ثم تلاه المنتخب المغربي في المركز الثاني والأربعين ثم المنتخب القطري في المركز التاسع والخمسين. 

وتقدم المنتخب السعودي إلي المركز الرابع والستين واحتل المنتخب الإماراتي المرتبة الثامنة والثمانين.*

----------


## محمود زايد

اليوم إعلان أسماء اللاعبين المختارين لمعسكر المنتخب الوطني

يعلن اليوم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم أسماء اللاعبين المختارين للمشاركة في معسكر الفريق الذي سيبدأ بعد غد ولمدة‏3‏ أيام‏,‏ حيث سيعقد الجهاز الفني جلسة اليوم للاتفاق علي القائمة النهائية للأسماء المختارة‏,‏ وكذلك آخر الترتيبات الخاصة بهذا المعسكر الذي سيقام بدون مشاركة اللاعبين المحترفين‏.‏وصرح شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني إن معسكر السبت يمثل مرحلة تمهيدية قبل مباراة السويد الودية التي يخوضها المنتخب يوم‏7‏ فبراير المقبل باستاد القاهرة‏,‏ حيث يعد فرصة لرؤية بعض اللاعبين المتألقين في مباريات الدوري للاستفادة من أفضل العناصر بينهم للانضمام إلي التشكيلة الأساسية للمنتخب‏,‏ مشيرا إلي ان المعسكر التالي سيبدأ يوم‏2‏ فبراير المقبل استعدادا لمباراة السويد‏,‏ وسيكون بمشاركة اللاعبين المحترفين قبل عودة مباريات التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا‏2008..‏ حيث سيواجه منتخب مصر نظيره الموريتاني في الجولة الثالثة من التصفيات يوم‏27‏ مارس المقبل بالقاهرة‏.‏وأوضح غريب ان اجتماع الجهاز الفني قبل اعلان الاسماء اليوم يهدف إلي الخروج إلي الشكل النهائي للمعسكر حيث سيتم قبل اعلان الأسماء التأكد من سلامة بعض اللاعبين المصابين مثل أبوتريكة ووائل جمعة ومحمد شوقي من الأهلي ومحمد فضل لاعب الاسماعيلي ورامي عادل لاعب المقاولون‏,‏ وذلك بالاستفسار عن حالتهم النهائية من أنديتهم قبل اعلان الأسماء المختارة‏.‏
وقال غريب أن برنامج المعسكر الذي سيبدأ بعد غد السبت يشمل التجمع في السابعة مساء السبت وتبدأ التدريبات في الثالثة عصر اليوم التالي بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏,‏ وتستمر حتي يوم الثلاثاء موعد نهاية المعسكر‏.‏وعن أخر متابعات الجهاز الفني للاعبين المصريين المحترفين بالخارج قال غريب أن أخر اتصال كان مع محمد زيدان المحترف بنادي فيردر بريمن الالماني حيث قال غريب انه انضم لنادي ماينتس علي سبيل الاعارة من ناديه الحالي حيث أجري زيدان أمس الكشف الطبي بمانتيس وتم التعاقد معه رسميا‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب الشباب يتدرب اليوم في 'الكونغو' استعداد لكأس الامم الافريقية 
'المعلم' يوصي اللاعبين بالسير علي درب الكبار.. ويوسف متفائل 



كتب ياسر عبدالعزيز 
اكتفي الجهاز الفني لمنتخب الشباب لكرة القدم بمران بدني خفيف صباح امس قبل مغادرته القاهرة بعد ظهر امس للمشاركة في كأس الامم الافريقية الخامسة عشرة التي تنطلق منافساتها في الكونغو برازفيل بعد غد السبت وهي البطولة المؤهلة لكأس العالم بكندا يونيو القادم..ضمت بعثة المنتخب علي حفظي عضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة رئيسا والجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة اسماعيل يوسف المدير الفني وفوزي جمال المدرب العام وحسن مختار مدرب حراس المرمي والمهندس صادق عبدالمنعم المدير الاداري ود. مصطفي المفتي حبيب الفريق ومحمد محفوظ للعلاج الطبيعي واسامة عبدالرءوف اخصائي التأهيل وهشام عرب مسئول الادوات.. كما ضمت البعثة 18 لاعبا هم: احمد عادل عبدالمنعم ومحمد الشناوي حارسا المرمي ومحمد سمير وايمن محمدي وابراهيم يحيي ومصطفي شبيطة ورامي صبري ومصطفي طلعت وشوقي السعيد واحمد المحمدي وشريف اشرف واحمد مكي وعمر مدحت ومحمد رضا 'بوبو' واحمد مصطفي شمامة وسامح عبدالفضيل واحمد عبدالرحمن وصلاح عاشور..وكان المنتخب قد ادي مرانا قويا امس الاول لمدة ثلاث ساعات اطمأن خلاله الجهاز الفني علي مستوي اللاعبين وفضل عدم التدريب بالكرة امس تحسبا لحدوث اي اصابات مفاجئة تربك حسابات الجهاز الفني..وقال اسماعيل يوسف انه نجح من خلال الاتصال بسفير مصر في في الكونغو في الحصول علي وعد بتوفير ملعب بمدينة اديس ابابا اول محطات البعثة وصولا والذي شهد اول مران للفريق امس قبل ان يغادر صباح اليوم الي برازافيل ومنها الي مدينة بونيت نوار مكان اقامة مباريات المجموعة الثانية التي يشارك فيها المنتخب المصري مع الكاميرون ونيجيريا وزامبيا..وتلقي المدير الفني للمنتخب اكثر من مكالمة هاتفية من مسئولين باتحاد الكرة امس علي رأسهم سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة وفينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الاوليمبي بينما حرص حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الاول ومعاونوه علي زيارة معسكر الشباب امس الاول.. وأوصي كل من حسن شحاتة الذي سبق ان قاد مصر لاحراز لقب الشباب في بوركينا فاسو 2003 وفينجادا الجهاز الفني لمنتخب الشباب بمزيد من التركيز واثني كل منهما علي مستوي اللاعبين وتضمنت وصايا حسن شحاتة الشهير بالمعلم وفينجادا ضرورة عدم الرهبة من الاسماء الرنانة المشاركة في البطولةواللعب وبذل الجهد الاوفر في الملعب لان الكرة لاتعترف الا بالجهد وطالب حسن شحاتة اللاعبين بمواصلة انجاز الكبار عندما فازت مصر ببطولة افريقيا 2006 بالقاهرة مؤكدا ان منتخب الشباب لديه من الامكانات والقدرات مايؤهله للمنافسة علي اللقب والصعود لكأس العالم للشباب بكندا يونيو القادم..ومن جانبه اعرب اسماعيل يوسف عن تفاؤله بالجيل الحالي من الشباب مؤكدا انهم في قمة لياقتهم الذهنية والفنية والبدنية والمهارية ولديهم طموحات كبيرة ورغبة اكيدة في احراز اللقب والحفاظ علي ماوصلت اليه الكرة المصرية من سيرة طيبة في القارة السمراء.

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يختار 25 لاعبا لمعسكر قصير للمنتخب

أعلن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر قائمة تضم 25 لاعبا ليس من بينهم لاعبي الزمالك أو المحترفين أوروبيا من أجل المشاركة في معسكر قصير بين يومي 20 و24 يناير بالقاهرة.
ولم يستدع شحاتة النجم محمد أبو تريكة لاعب الأهلي ورامي عادل مدافع المقاولون العرب ومحمد فضل مهاجم الإسماعيلي للإصابة ، واستبعد شحاتة أيضا لاعبي الزمالك لارتباطهم بمواجهتين أمام اتحاد الشرطة في كأس مصر ثم فيتالو البوروندي في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
ولن يشارك نجوم مصر المحترفين أوروبيا في المعسكر غير أنه من المقرر حضورهم في التجمع القادم استعدادا لمواجهة السويد وديا يوم 7 فبراير القادم.
ويبدأ المعسكر مساء السبت المقبل ، ويؤدي الفريق تدريباته أيام الأحد والاثنين والثلاثاء على الملعب الفرعي لستاد القاهرة.

وفيما يلي القائمة كاملة : 

حراسة المرمى : عصام الحضري (الأهلي) ، محمد صبحي (الإسماعيلي) ، محمد العقباوي (المقاولون العرب)
الدفاع : وائل جمعة (الأهلي) ، هاني سعيد ، أحمد الجمل (الإسماعيلي) ، محمود فتح الله (غزل المحلة) ، أحمد أبو مصطفى (طلائع الجيش) ، محمد نجيب (البلدية)
الوسط : محمد شوقي ، حسن مصطفى (الأهلي) ، حسني عبد ربه ، سيد معوض ، عمر جمال (الإسماعيلي) ، محسن هنداوي ، عبد الرحيم طه (غزل المحلة) ، فرج شلبي (إنبي) ، عبد السلام نجاح (حرس الحدود) ، معتز محروس (تليفونات بني سويف) ، أبو المجد مصطفى (المقاولون العرب)
الهجوم : عماد متعب (الأهلي) ، أحمد حسن (غزل المحلة) ، أحمد عبد الغني ، أحمد عيد (حرس الحدود) ، حسن موسى (طلائع الجيش)

----------


## محمود زايد

مصر تلتقي مع الكويت وديا 14 ابريل في كرة القدم


القاهرة (رويترز) - وافق الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم على اداء المنتخب الاول لكرة القدم لمباراة ودية مع نظيره الكويتي يوم 14 ابريل نيسان المقبل بالكويت.وقال محمد السياجي المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة المصري لرويترز يوم الخميس "ابلغنا الاتحاد الكويتي بتحقيق رغبته في أداء المباراة بعد موافقة الجهاز الفني للمنتخب باعتبارها احدى المحطات الهامة في اطار استعداد المنتخب لاستكمال التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الامم الافريقية بغانا 2008."كان الاتحاد الكويتي طلب اداء هذه المباراة تعويضا عن اعتذاره عن مقابلة منتخب مصر الوطني وديا في شهر ديسمبر كانون الاول الماضي.وتاتي مباراة مصر مع الكويت قبل موعد مباراتي مصر مع بوروندي ومع موريتانيا في التصفيات الافريقية في شهر يونيو حزيران المقبل.ويتصدر المنتخب المصري المجموعة الثانية في التصفيات برصيد أربع نقاط وتضم المجموعة بوروندي وبوتسوانا وموريتانيا.

----------


## محمود زايد

اليوم افتتاح كأس الأمم الإفريقية الـ‏15‏ لكرة القدم للشباب بالكونجو‏:‏
أصحاب الأرض في مواجهة صعبة أمام كوت ديفوار

اليوم‏..‏ تفتتح بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية الخامسة عشرة لكرة القدم بالعاصمة الكونجولية برازافيل‏,‏ وهي البطولة التي تنتظرها الأندية الأوروبية والسماسرة والوكلاء المعتمدون من أجل تفريغ القارة من مواهبها السمراء والانتقال الي الدوري الأوروبي‏.‏

اليوم‏..‏ تبدأ أحلام وطموحات ثمانية مدربين في التأهل الي الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة بهدف الصعود الي كأس العالم بكندا في يوليو المقبل‏,‏ ثم المنافسة علي اللقب الخامس عشر لبطولات الشباب الافريقية التي يشارك فيها ثمانية منتخبات تم تقسيمهما الي مجموعتين‏..‏ الأولي وتقام مبارياتها بالعاصمة برازافيل وتضم الكونجو وبوركينا فاسو وجامبيا وكوت ديفوار‏,‏ والثانية تقام بمدينة بيت بوثيت وتضم منتخبات مصر والكاميرون ونيجيريا وزامبيا‏.‏

ورغم اختلاف وتباين مستويات الفرق الثمانية وتاريخها‏,‏ إلا أن الكل يملك حلما واحدا وهدفا واحدا ورغبة واحدة أيضا هي الفوز بالكأس والصعود الي منصة التتويج لكن تبقي أوراق التاريخ منحازة الي منتخبي نيجيريا ومصر‏..‏ الأول فاز باللقب خمس مرات‏,‏ والثاني فاز بالبطولة مرتين‏,‏ أما الواقع الحالي لخريطة الكرة الافريقية فانه لايعرف التاريخ ويتعامل مع المنطق الذي يشير الي ضعف خبرات أصحاب الأرض فنيا وتنظيميا‏,‏ فيما يؤكد أيضا أن منتخبي نيجيريا والكاميرون يعتمدوا علي نصف دستة محترفين في الدوريات الأوروبية‏,‏ وأن كان أشهرهم هو مايكل أوبي قلب وسط تشيلسي الذي لم يحضر مع منتخب النسور الخضر‏.‏

اليوم‏..‏ تفتتح البطولة بمباراتي الكونجو مع كوت ديفوار وتقام في الثالثة عصرا بتوقيت القاهرة ـ الثانية بتوقيت برازافيل‏,‏ ثم تليها مباراة بوركينا فاسو مع جامبيا وتقام في الخامسة بتوقيت القاهرة‏,‏ والمباراتان ضمن المجموعة الأولي‏,‏ وربما يغيب عيسي حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي عن الافتتاح لأسباب غير معلنة‏,‏ بينما يتولي نائبه سميتس حضور الافتتاح مع عدد من أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي اضافة الي ماياندادوماس رئيس الاتحاد الكونجولي‏,‏ أما منتخبنا وجهازه ولاعبوه فسيغيبون تماما عن حضور الافتتاح لسببين‏..‏ الأول ـ كما قال اللواء علي حفظي رئيس البعثة هو بعد المسافة والتي تصل الي‏500‏ كيلو متر تقطعها الطائرة المروحية في ساعة تقريبا‏,‏ والسبب الثاني خاص بأن منتخبنا ليس لديه وقت إلا للتفكير في مباراته الأولي في البطولة أمام أسود الكاميرون غدا وهي المباراة التي تمثل عنق الزجاجة لاسماعيل يوسف ولاعبيه‏,‏ حيث يهدفون ويخططون للفوز بها لتكون الدفعة الأولي للتأهل للدور قبل النهائي وبالتالي كأس العالم في كندا‏,‏ لذلك فسيكتفي الجميع بمتابعة المباراتين خلف شاشات التليفزيون وكتابة تقرير فني عن الفرق الأربعة‏,‏ ويتولي هذه المهمة فوزي جمال المدرب العام‏.‏

في مدينة بونين نوارا تسكن بعثة المنتخب‏,‏ وتسكن معها كل الأحلام والطموحات برغم المشاكل والأزمات العابرة بداية من طول الرحلة ونهاية بانقطاع المياه والتيار الكهربائي في مقر الاقامة‏,‏ لكن الجهاز الفني حريص جدا علي استمرار البرنامج دون تعديل وهو ماحدث بالأمس‏..‏ فرغم ارتفاع درجات الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة‏,‏ إلا أن الفريق أدي مرانه علي فترتين‏..‏ الأولي علي ملعب فرعي يبدو أنه عسكري واسمه أوسلمي واستمرت تسعوين دقيقة‏..‏ وفي الرابعة عصرا كانت الفترة الثانية علي ستاد بونسيبال الذي يستضيف مباريات الغد‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

انتهت منذ قليل مباراة افتتاح كاس الامم الافريقيه للشباب والتى تشارك فيها مصر
وفاز منتخب الكونغو على منتخب كوت ديفوار 2/0

----------


## محمود زايد

شباب مصر يتحدون أسود الكاميرون
اليوم‏..‏ ضربة البداية للمنتخب الوطني للشباب في كأس الأمم الإفريقية
الكونغو تسجل المفاجأة وتهزم كوت ديفوار بهدفين 

وصل الي مدينة بوينت نوار الكاميروني عيسي حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم لحضور مباراة منتخب بلاده أمام منتخبنا الوطني للشباب التي ستقام في تمام الخامسة بتوقيت القاهرة في إطار مباريات الجولة الأولي للمجموعة الثانية لكأس الأمم الإفريقية الـ‏15‏ المقامة حاليا علي أرض الكونغو‏..‏ عيسي حياتو رغم مرضه الذي منعه من القاء الكلمة الرئيسية في الاجتماع التنسيقي لوفود الفرق المشاركة في البطولة‏,‏ أصر علي الحضور الي بوينت نوار رغم طول المسافة التي تبلغ‏500‏ كيلو متر وخطورة الرحلة حيث الطائرات المروحية والمطبات الهوائية وكأن منتخب مصر ينتظر مزيدا من التحيز للكاميرون والتي تقيم في جناح خاص بمقر إقامة المنتخبات الأربعة بالمجموعة الثانية والذي تنقطع فيه المياه والكهرباء بصفة مستمرة عدا الجناح الكاميروني‏.‏
المنتخب المصري تخطي كل أزماته وجاهز لمواجهة الأسود الكاميرونية في لقاء بوابة العبور للدور الثاني وبالتالي التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم بكندا في يوليو المقبل حيث يعتبر الجهاز الفني بقيادة إسماعيل يوسف وعضوية فوزي جمال وحسن مختار لقاء اليوم مهما جدا ليكون دفعة معنوية وفنية نحو الدور الثاني‏..‏ الجهاز الفني استقر أمس علي اجراء تعديل في التشكيلة الاساسية التي سيخوض بها اللقاء وقرر الدفع بأحمد مكي بدلا من شوقي السعيد في منتصف الملعب والسبب خاص بأن الأخير عائد لتوه من الإصابة كما أنه مخزون استراتيجي جيد علي دكة الاحتياطي قد يلجأ له الجهاز الفني في حالة تعقد الأمور لا قدر الله‏..‏ باستثناء هذا التعديل فإن التشكيلة الرئيسية لا خلاف عليها حيث يلعب المنتخب بمحمد الشناوي لحراسة المرمي وأمامه محمد سمير ليبرو وسامح عبدالفضيل ومصطفي شبيطة وفي منتصف الملعب الرباعي مصطفي طلعت يمينا وأيمن المحمدي يسارا‏,‏ وأحمد عبدالرحمن وأحمد مكي وفي الأمام مثلث هجومي قاعدته أحمد مصطفي شمامة وأحمد المحمدي وقمته شريف أشرف‏...‏ المنتخب سيلعب بطريقة‏1/2/4/3‏ وسيعتمد علي غلق المساحات والسيطرة علي منطقة المناورات وتحقيق كثافة عديدية في منتصف الملعب‏,‏ بالاضافة الي الضغط علي الأسود في محاولة لترويضهم فضلا عن الاعتماد علي الكرات الثابتة التي تخصص لها أحمد مصطفي وأحمد عبدالرحمن ومصطفي طلعت والمحمدي‏..‏ في المقابل فإن الفريق الكاميروني قد اعتمد طريقه‏2/4/4‏ لمواجهة الفراعنة ويعتمد مديره الفني علي الخاماسي المحترف في سانتيان وسوشو والأرسنال ولو كوموتيف ونانت‏.‏ورغم أن كرة القدم لا تعترف بأوراق التاريخ خاصة بعد هزيمة كوت ديفوار أمس أمام الكونغو بهدفين في افتتاح البطولة وفوز جامبيا علي بوركينا فاسو بنفس النتيجة إلا أنها قد تشير الي أن لقاء شباب مصر والكاميرون مثير ولا أحد يتوقع نتائجه فقد التقي الفريقان من قبل في بطولات الشباب‏4‏ مرات‏..‏ مرتان عام‏81‏ وتعادلا في الأولي‏1/1‏ وفاز منتخبنا في الثانية بهدفين وحصل علي الكأس وصعد الي نهائيات كأس العالم باستراليا والثالثة انتهت بالتعادل‏1/1‏ عام‏91,‏ أما اللقاء الأخير فكان في‏2003‏ وانتهي ايضا بالتعادل السلبي‏.‏وعلي صعيد آخر يسبق مباراة مصر والكاميرون لقاء غير متكافئ يجمع بين نيجيريا النور الخضر وزامبيا‏,‏ حيث إن نيجيريا هي المرشح الأول للقلب بعد فوزها به‏5‏ مرات من قبل أما زامبيا فتلعب تحت شعار التمثيل المشرف‏.‏

من الكونغو
‏*‏ مدحت القاضي سفير مصر في الكونغو حضر خصيصا من برازفيل الي بوينت نوار ليقود الجالية المصرية والعربية الموجودة هنا خلال لقاء مصر والكاميرون‏.‏
‏*‏ بعثة قناة النيل للرياضة جهزت‏5‏ رسائل لكنها لم تستطع البث بسبب مشاكل في التبادل الأخباري والبعثة بقيادة المخرج وائل الكسار‏.‏
‏*‏ لوواماندا المدير الفني لمنتخب زامبيا قال إن سوء حظه أوقعه في مجموعة الموت لكنه يسعي جاهدا الي تحقيق مفاجأة في لقاء اليوم أمام نيجيريا‏.‏
‏*‏ الجماهير الكونغولية طافت شوارع مدينة بوينت نوار احتفالا بفوز فريقها غير المتوقع علي كوت ديفوار‏.‏
‏*‏ ستاد يونفيبال الذي يستضيف مباريات المجموعة الثانية يقع وسط الأسواق وهو منحة صينية‏.‏
‏*‏ اللواء علي حفظي رئيس البعثة اشتبه خلال مران أمس في أحد الأشخاص الأجانب وكان يتوقع أنه جاسوس كاميروني ولكن بعد التعرف عليه اكتشف أنه مهندس صيانة أرضية الملعب‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

فى مباراة رائعه ظهر خلالها المنتخب المصرى بشكل ممتاز فازت مصر على الكاميرون 1/0 فى بطوله كأس الامم الافريقيه للشباب وبذلك تحتل مصرالمركز الثانى بعد نيجيريا التى فازت على زامبيا 4/2 
وتلتقى مصر مع نيجيريا يوم 24 يناير فى ثانى لقائتهم 
مبروك لمصر وعقبال التاهل للمربع الذهبى

----------


## عصام كابو

*منتخب الشباب يصطاد الأسود الكاميرونية
ويفوز عليها ‏1/‏ صفر في كأس الأمم الإفريقية
شمامة يخطف هدف الفوز‏..‏ ونيجيريا تهزم زامبيا‏2/4‏ وتتصدر المجموعة


رسالة الكونغو‏:‏ أشـرف الشـامي 


منتخب الشباب يحصل علي راحة اليوم بعد مواجهة الكاميرون أمس


حصل منتخب الوطني علي أول ثلاث نقاط بفوزه علي المنتخب الكاميروني بهدف مقابل لا شئ في أحلي لقاءاته بكأس الأمم الإفريقية للشباب‏,‏ والمقامة في الكونجو‏,‏ أحرز هدف مصر الوحيد أحمد مصطفي شمامة لاعب إنبي في الدقيقة‏18‏ من الشوط الثاني من هجمة مرتدة سريعة ناحية اليسار خطف منها الهدف بعد تخطيه للمدافع إليكساندر‏,‏ ومباغتته حارس المرمي جوليوس بكرة مباغتة‏.‏

جاء اللقاء أقل من المتوسط سيطر فيه المنتخب الكاميروني علي اللقاء‏,‏ ولكن المنتخب الوطني للشباب خطف هدفا واستطاع أن يخرج بنتيجة اللقاء وبنقاطها الثلاث‏,‏ رغم الصعوبة التي واجهها لاعبوه بسبب مستنقعات المياه التي ملأت الملعب‏.‏

ويلعب المنتخب الوطني في المجموعة الثانية التي تضم إلي جواره المنتخبين الكاميروني‏,‏ والمنتخب النيجيري‏,‏ الذي فاز علي زامبيا‏2/4‏ في أول لقاءات المجموعة‏.‏ويلعب المنتخب الوطني ثاني لقاءاته في المجموعة بعد غد أمام المنتخب النيجيري

البداية في الدقيقة‏6,‏ ونتيجة الدربكة والخضة كاد مومو اليكساندر أن يخطف هدفا بعد أن احتارت الكرة بين الأقدام داخل منطقة الجزاء‏,‏ ولكن محمد سمير ينقذ الموقف‏,‏ ويشتت الكرة في اللحظة الأخيرة‏.‏

وتعلن الدقيقة‏22‏ عن مولد أول تسديدة مصرية علي المرمي الكاميروني‏,‏ وهي تسديدة بعيدة المدي عن طريق لاعب الوسط أحمد ممدوح الذي لاحظ تقدم الحارس جيريوس فسدد من منتصف الملعب‏,‏ ولكنها تعلو العارضة‏.‏ وفي الدقيقة‏30‏ يحصل أحمد ممدوح علي الإنذار الأول في المباراة بعد عرقلته لكانجا‏.‏
‏
تستمر السيطرة الكاميرونية علي المباراة في ظل تراجع لاعبي الوسط المصري للمساندة الدفاعية وتركهما للمهاجمين المحمدي واشرف في الشمس وحدهما في حراسة الدفاع الكاميروني

وفي الدقيقة‏45‏ يحصل محمد سمير علي الانذار الثاني في اللقاء لعرقلة تويكي وبعد الانذار ينتهي شوط وننتظر آخر يحمل التعديلات التي تشعر المشاهدين بوجود المنتخب الوطني في الملعب‏.‏
‏
مع بداية الشوط الثاني ظهرت الخطوط المصرية اكثر تقاربا وترك المنتخب الوطني التكتل الدفاعي غير المبرر وبدأ يبادل المنتخب الكاميروني الهجوم والحقيقة ان الاسود هم من النوع المستأنس وليسوا بالقوة التي يهابها المنتخب الوطني ولكن هناك عجزا في الجانب الهجومي المصري لاستغلال الثغرة الموجودة في الجبهة اليسري للمنتخب الكاميروني والعجز ناجم عن الاجازة التي اعطاها لاعبو خط الوسط لانفسهم‏.‏
‏
رويدا رويدا كما يقول معجم اللغة العربية عادت ريمة لعادتها القديمة وتباعدت الخطوط مجددا وعاد المنتخب الكاميروني للسيطرة وعادت بلالين الدفاع الطويلة وكل لاعب يسعي للتخلص من الكرة‏.‏

وفي الدقيقة‏18‏ يستغل احمد مصطفي شمامة خطأ تويكي ويمر بالكرة في المساحة الخالية ويراوغ الدفاع الكاميروني ويضعها علي يمين جيريوس محرزا الهدف الاول للمنتخب الوطني‏.‏
‏
نتيجة غياب الوعي الفني للمنتخب الكاميروني استدرجه المنتخب الوطني للهجوم بكل خطوطه بشكل عشوائي مما ادي الي حالة الانفتاحة الهجومية في خطوطه الخلفية التي اتاحت للمنتخب الوطني الدخول لاجواء المباراة وتشكيل خطورة علي المرمي الكاميروني‏.‏

ومع مرور الدقائق بدأ المنتخب الوطني يلعب علي التأمين الدفاعي للخروج بنقاط المباراة الثلاث مع الاعتماد علي الهجمات المرتدة بينما هاجم المنتخب الكاميروني بكل خطوطه ولكنه فشل في تحطيم الاسوار الدفاعية للمنتخب الوطني ويكاد شوقي سعيد يحرز الهدف الثاني من تسديدة قوية تصطدم بالقائم ويفشل صلاح عاشور في متابعتها ليخرج اللقاء بفوز المنتخب الوطني بهدف مقابل لاشئ‏.‏ 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر للشباب يستعد لمواجهة نيجيريا بكأس أمم افريقيا للقدم

يستعد منتخب مصر للشباب لمباراته الثانية في بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم المقامة في جمهورية الكونجو الديمقراطية والتي ستجمعه مع منتخب نيجيريا يوم الاربعاء بعد أن فاز على الكاميرون في المباراة الأولى يوم الاحد بهدف دون رد ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية.
وقال اسماعيل يوسف المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر للشباب ان الفوز على الكاميرون خطوة مهمة على طريق الفوز ببطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية للشباب.وأضاف يوسف لرويترز في اتصال هاتفي من الكونجو الديمقراطية يوم الاثنين "الفوز على الكاميرون كان مطلوبا والآن أمامنا مهمة صعبة من أجل تحقيق الفوز على المنتخب النيجيري القوي."وفاز منتخب مصر على الكاميرون بهدف نظيف أحرزه أحمد مصطفى في الدقيقة 63.
ويلتقي منتخب مصر مع نيجيريا يوم الاربعاء في الجولة الثانية والفائز يتصدر المجموعة الثانية.
وقال يوسف "لقد تابعت مباراة نيجيريا مع زامبيا وأعتقد ان المنتخب النيجيري أحد المرشحين بقوة للمنافسة على اللقب الافريقي وأقوم حاليا باعداد اللاعبين نفسيا قبل المواجهة مع نيجيريا" .
وأشاد يوسف بلاعبي مصر الذين واجهوا ظروفا صعبة في مباراتهم مع الكاميرون بعد ان هطلت الأمطار بشدة وأفسدت أرضية ملعب استاد مونسيبال الذي أُقيمت عليه المباراة وحولته الى برك من المياه.
ويتصدر منتخب نيجيريا المجموعة الثانية برصيد ثلاث نقاط بفارق الاهداف عن منتخب مصر.
وكانت نيجيريا فازت على زامبيا 4-2 في الجولة الاولى.وتقام يوم الثلاثاء مباراتان في الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الاولى حيث يلتقي منتخب ساحل العاج مع بوركينا فاسو ثم يلتقي منتخب الكونجو مع جامبيا.ويتصدر منتخب الكونجو المجموعة الاولى برصيد ثلاث نقاط بعد فوزه في مباراة الافتتاح يوم السبت على ساحل العاج 2-صفر ويشاركه في المركز الاول منتخب جامبيا الذي فاز على بوركينا فاسو 2-صفر أيضا.
ويسعى منتخب مصر للفوز بكأس الامم الافريقية للشباب للمرة الرابعة.
وانطلقت بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية للشباب لاول مرة عام 1979 في الجزائر التي فازت باللقب الاول.
ويحمل المنتخب النيجيري الرقم القياسي للفوز بالبطولة حيث سبق له ان فاز بها خمس مرات اعوام 1983 و85 و87 و89 و2005.
بينما فاز بها منتخب مصر ثلاث مرات أعوام 1981 و1991 و2003 فيما فازت غانا باللقب مرتين والجزائر والمغرب والكاميرون وانجولا مرة واحدة.وتؤهل بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية للشباب الاربعة الاوائل الى نهائيات كأس العالم للشباب والتي ستقام في كندا خلال اغسطس اب المقبل.

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة..بدأ خطة تجديد دماء المنتخب
المدير الفني: لدينا مشكلة في الأجناب وخط الظهر.. مثل كل الفرق الكبيرة
برنامج علاجي لوائل جمعة وأحمد حسن.. ونزلة معوية ل"هنداوي" البلدية


أكد الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني ان عملية الإحلال والتجديد التي يقوم بها الجهاز الفني لتدعيم صفوف الفريق تتم في إطار محدد وبصورة مدروسة وتتم بالاعتماد علي اللاعبين المميزين مع أنديتهم في المسابقات المحلية مؤكداً انه يتساوي في ذلك لاعبو أندية الدرجة الأولي والدرجة الثانية.قال: إنه استدعي لهذا المعسكر عدداً من اللاعبين الذين قام بضمهم في المعسكر الماضي مثل معتز محروس لاعب تليفونات بني سويف ومحمد نجيب لاعب بلدية المحلة وحسن موسي لاعب طلائع الجيش وغيرهم حيث استطاعوا الحفاظ علي مستواهم وأدائهم القوي. 
قال المدير الفني: إنه يستدعي اللاعبين القادرين علي سد ثغرات المنتخب الوطني خاصة في خط الظهر والأجناب وانه من هذا المنطلق لم يستدع عددا كبيرا من اللاعبين المميزين لوجود وفرة في مراكزهم. 
أشار إلي انه ترك رضا الويش لاعب نادي السكة الحديد إلي المنتخب الأوليمبي حيث ان مشاركته في المباريات أفضل من مشاركته في تدريب المنتخب حيث يكتسب الخبرة والاحتكاك الدوليين قال شحاتة إنه يعطي أكثر من فرصة للاعبين الجدد حتي ينسجموا مع الفريق ويظهر مستواهم الحقيقي ويكون البقاء بعد ذلك للأفضل... أشار المدير الفني إلي ثبات التشكيل الأساسي للمنتخب والتغيير أو التبديل لا يتجاوز اربعة أو خمسة لاعبين. 
شدد علي ان هذا المعسكر التدريبي الهدف منه عدم ترك مساحة زمنية كبيرة بين اللاعبين وبعضهم وبينهم وبين الجهاز الفني اما المعسكر القادم يوم 2 فبراير فإنه سيأخذ اتجاهاً آخر حيث سيكون استعداداً للمواجهة المرتقبة مع المنتخب السويدي يوم 7 فبراير القادم حيث ستكون المواجهة بالقوة الضاربة للفريقين. 
أكد انه يدرس مباراة السويد مع كوت ديفوار لتحديد نقاط القوة والضعف لديهم وانه ينتظر الحصول علي إحدي مبارياتهم في كأس العالم حتي تكتمل الصورة النهائية بالنسبة لهم. 
أشار شحاتة إلي انه يرفض كل الانتقادات التي توجه إلي المعسكر الحالي في ظل غياب عدد من لاعبي الأهلي والزمالك وقال إن هذا التجمع موجود في برنامج الفريق منذ البداية. 
اضاف انه يرفض نغمة الاجهاد ويضع في اعتباره اللاعبين المصابين ويعمل بشكل عام علي عدم زيادة الحمل البدني عليهم حتي لا يتعرضوا للاصابات بشكل عام. 
من ناحية أخري أدي المنتخب الوطني أول مران بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة والذي كان عبارة عن جمل تكتيكية للمهاجمين وتقسيمة بين اللاعبين حتي نهاية المران الذي استمر لمدة ساعة واحدة فقط. 
لم يشارك في المران الثلاثي وائل جمعة لاعب الأهلي الذي يعاني من كدمة في سمانة القدم اليمني ولن يشارك وائل في تدريبات المنتخب ويقوم حالياً بتدريبات العلاج الطبيعي ونفس الحال بالنسبة لأحمد حسن الذي تعرض لكدمة في عضلة الايليا ومحسن هنداوي الذي تخلف عن الحضور للمعسكر لاصابته بنزلة برد واضطراب في المعدة ومن المقرر ان يتقدم اليوم بالتقرير الطبي إلي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب. كان المران قد بدأ بتدريبات احماء سريعة واعقبتها تدريبات منفردة لحراس المرمي عصام الحضري ومحمد صبحي ومحمد العقبا وتحت اشراف أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي في حين قاد شوقي غريب المدرب العام لاعبي الهجوم وتحفيظهم بعض الجمل التكتيكية والتسديد علي المرمي من جميع الاتجاهات اما المدافعون فقد طبقوا نفس الجمل ولكن بالطريقة المضادة ومحاولة احباط الهجمات والدفاع عن منطقة الجزاء وقادهم حمادة صدقي مدرب الفريق. 
قام حسن شحاتة المدير الفني بتقسيم اللاعبين إلي ثلاث فرق علي مرميين واستمرت لمدة 25 دقيقة بعدها أعلن الجهاز الفني انتهاء المران حيث ان الجهاز الفني كان يهدف إلي متابعة مباراة منتخب الشباب والكاميرون والتي انتهت بفوز منتخبنا بهدف نظيف... أكد معتز محروس لاعب تليفونات بني سويف وأحد الوجوه الجديدة في المنتخب سعادته بثقة الجهاز الفني للمنتخب فيه مؤكداً انه سيبذل قصاري جهده من أجل الحفاظ علي هذه الفرصة. 
قال إن وجوده ضمن لاعبي الدرجة الثانية لا يقلل من مستواه أو انه أقل من لاعبي الدرجة الأولي في الدوري العام. 
اشار إلي انه يحاول الانسجام مع لاعبي المنتخب مؤكداً علي ان اللاعب الوحيد الذي تربطه صداقة قوية به هو أحمد حسن... اما محمد نجيب لاعب بلدية المحلة فقال إن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بضمه لاعبين من الدرجة الثانية فتح باب الأمل امام جميع اللاعبين للاداء بقوة من أجل لفت الانظار اليهم حتي يكونوا ضمن صفوف المنتخب الوطني. 
قال: إنه يتمني ان يكون موجودا مع المنتخب في المعسكر القادم وان يشارك في مباراة السويد القادمة.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الأوليمبي يهزم بيلاروسيا
‏2/‏ صفر في دورة الصداقة بقطر


فاز المنتخب الأوليمبي علي نظيره البيلاروسي‏2/‏ صفر أمس في اولي مبارياته بدورة الصداقة الدولية الودية بقطر‏,‏ احرز الهدف الأول اللاعب عبدالله الشحات في الدقيقة‏70‏ من زمن اللقاء بينما سجل الهدف الثاني اللاعب رضا الويشي قبل نهاية المباراة بدقيقتين بعد سيطرة علي مجريات اللقاء‏,‏ وبذلك اقترب من الوصول الي الدور قبل النهائي للدورة‏

----------


## محمود زايد

إسماعيل يوسف راض عن الفوز على الكاميرون ومستاء من أرضية الملعب

أكد إسماعيل يوسف المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري للشباب أن بداية كأس الأمم الأفريقية بالفوز على الكاميرون شيء جيد ولكن سوء حالة الأرض حالت دون تقديم المنتخب لأداء أفضل.
وقال يوسف لـFilGoal.com في اتصال هاتفي من الكونجو : "كنا نسعى في الشوط الأول من المباراة للسيطرة على وسط الملعب ، أما الشوط الثاني فكثفنا الهجوم لإحراز هدف وحققنا ما نريد".
وكان المنتخب المصري قد تغلب على الكاميرون بهدف نظيف لأحمد مصطفى شمامة في أولى مبارياته في كأس أفريقيا للشباب المقامة في الكونجو برازافيل.
وأضاف يوسف : "راض عن النتيجة والأداء في ظل الظروف التي خضنا فيها المباراة ، فأرض الملعب كانت سيئة للغاية". 
وتطرق يوسف إلى مسيرة المنتخب في البطولة قائلا : "مباراتنا المقبلة أمام نيجيريا ستكون الأصعب نظرا لقوة المنتخب النيجيري أفضل فرق المجموعة".
وتحتل مصر المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثانية برصيد ثلاث نقاط خلف نيجيريا المتصدر بفارق الأهداف ، ومن المقرر أن يلتقي المنتخب الوطني ونظيره النيجيري يوم الأربعاء المقبل.
واختتم يوسف حديثه بالإشادة بالبرنامج الإعدادي الذي قام به قبل بداية البطولة ولاسيما إنه خاض خلاله مباراة في الكونغو مكنته من التعرف على الظروف المحيطة قبل بداية البطولة

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يختار المحترفين اليوم لمباراة السويد
شوقي غريب: نعمل علي زيادة قاعدة المنتخب


يعلن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم أسماء اللاعبين المحترفين الذين يشاركون في مباراة السويد الودية الدولية يوم 7 فبراير القادم في احتفالات اليوبيل الذهبي للاتحاد الإفريقي. 
يعقد حسن شحاتة اجتماعاً مع أعضاء الجهاز شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان وسمير عدلي لاستعراض أسماء اللاعبين المحترفين في الخارج.. واتصل حسن شحاتة بأحمد حسام "ميدو" والذي أكد شفاءه واستعداده للمشاركة مع فريقه توتنهام في كأس انجلترا الخميس القادم.. بينما اتصل شوقي غريب بمحمد زيدان واطمأن عليه بعد انتقاله لناديه الجديد "ماينتس" ومشاركته معه في مباراة ودية تمهيداً لمشاركته في المباريات الرسمية. 
ومن المنتظر أن تضم قائمة المحترفين التي تعلن اليوم ميدو وأحمد حسن ومحمد زيدان وحسام غالي ويدرس الجهاز الفني موقف إبراهيم سعيد وأحمد فتحي بعد انتقالهما إلي رايز سبور التركي وشيفيلد الإنجليزي وإمكانية استدعائهما من عدمه. 
ويختتم المنتخب معسكره التدريبي بمران أخير في الثالثة عصر اليوم بالملعب الفرعي باستاد القاهرة. 
أكد شوقي غريب أن المعسكر مفيد جداً وتابعنا عن قرب اللاعبين الجدد والذين أبدوا استعدادات جيدة ويمثلون ركيزة مهمة في ضوء السياسة الجديدة التي ينتهجها الجهاز الفني. 
قال إن خروج بعض اللاعبين من قائمة مباراة السويد لا يعني أنهم خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني

----------


## محمود زايد

إسماعيل يوسف يؤكد:
نسور نيجيريا..تحت السيطرة
نلعب للفوز غداً.. لضمان التأهل إلي مونديال كندا مبكراً


تأكد بصفة رسمية ابتعاد لاعب منتخبنا الوطني لشباب الكرة شوقي سعيد عن مباراة المنتخب أمام نيجيريا والمقررة غداً بعد ثبوت اصابته بكدمة قوية في الرباط الخارجي للركبة وهي الاصابة القديمة التي لحقت به وتم تأهيله بدون تدخل جراحي.. جاء ذلك بعد اجراء الكشف الطبي عليه من طبيب المنتخب والذي طلب من المدير الفني اراحة اللاعب وسيكون من حق منتخبنا تبديل اللاعب إذا دعت الضرورة استدعاء لاعب بدلاً منه وان كانت الشواهد تؤكد الابقاء عليه في الوقت الحالي. 
كان منتخبنا قد أدي مرانين أحدهما في الصباح وتحديداً بحديقة الفندق وهو عبارة عن فك للعضلات ثم المران الثاني بملعب أوسلمي وقاده إسماعيل يوسف المدير الفني ومعه فوزي جمال المدرب واعتمد علي مجموعة من الخطط والجمل التي ستكون مفاجأة للمنتخب النيجيري.. وشمل المران بعض الجمل الترفيهية لانعاش اللاعبين.. كان الجهاز الفني قد حرص علي مشاهدة مباراة نيجيريا وزامبيا في شريط فيديو مسجل وتسجيل نقاط القوة فيه خاصة لمهاجميه بقيادة تيراوسي المحترف بستراسبورج الفرنسي وإيمانويل سارتي وندوكا وكذلك ساليو محمد المحترف ببرشلونة الأسباني. 
صرح إسماعيل يوسف بأن مباراة نيجيريا مختلفة تماما لأنها ستمثل قمة مباريات المجموعة وبين الفريقين اللذين يتصدران المجموعة وبالتالي فكلانا يبحث عن الفوز والمباراة ليست سهلة واننا مازلنا نملك الأوراق السرية التي لم نكشف عنها حتي الآن ونحترم خصمنا جيداً فهو فريق متمرس وله صولاته وجولاته ونعرف عنه الكثير وقال سنؤدي مرانا تكتيكيا اليوم وسيكون الأخير قبل اللقاء المنتظر. 
من ناحيته حرص المدير الفني النيجيري جودين أواكوكو علي مباركة فوز مصر علي الكاميرون مؤكداً قوة الفريق وحسن قيادة مدربه إسماعيل يوسف للخروج بهذه النتيجة التي تتمني تحقيقها.. قال مجموعتنا صعبة واللعب مع مصر من أصعب. ومن يتكهن باللقاء ونتيجته فهو مخطيء.. وقال سنحتاج لعمل شاق أمام مصر ونتمني أن نتأهل سويا.. الطريف حقا أن نيجيريا لديها جماهير كبيرة هنا لكن تعاطف الجمهور الكونغولي معنا زاد من شعبية لاعبينا وأيضاً سيحضر المباراة لتشجيع مصر.. كوت ديفوار والأمل الأخير والكونغو تبحث عن التأهل. ستقام اليوم مباراتان في اطار منافسات المجموعة الأولي للبطولة الأولي ستجمع كوت ديفوار بدون رصيد مع بوركينا فاسو وبنفس الحال والثانية ستجمع الكونغو مع جامبيا كلاهما يملك 3 نقاط وهو ما يعني أن كوت ديفوار اذا أرادت اللحاق بنفسها فلا بديل عن الفوز وبخلاف ذلك ستودع مبكراً بعد خسارتها في المرحلة الأولي بهدفين أمام الكونغو والفريق جيد ويضم عناصر رائعة لكن ينقصهم التوفيق وهي نفس مشكلة بوركينا فاسو أما الكونغو فلو حققت الفوز علي جامبيا فستكون بطاقتي التأهل للمربع الذهبي ثم التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم بكندا قد ضمنتهما وبجدارة كأول منتخب في المجموعتين وهو نفس حال جامبيا.. حرص سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة علي اجراء اتصال هاتفي بالبعثة للاطمئنان عليها وتلبية أية مطالب وطالب الجميع بضرورة الالتزام بالصورة المشرفة التي كانوا عليها خاصة بعد الاشادة من مسئولي الكاف بالبعثة المصرية. 
إسماعيل يوسف المدير الفني اجتمع بلاعبيه وقام بشحنهم علي طريقته الخاصة قبل لقاء نيجيريا وطالبهم بحسم التأهل في هذه المباراة قبل السفر لبرازفيل.

----------


## محمود زايد

تعادل منتخب مصر للشباب مع منتخب نيجيريا فى المباراة الثانيه بكأس الامم الافريقيه للشباب 1/1
وبذلك يرتفع رصيد مصر الى 4 نقاط

----------


## عصام كابو

بقلم: شادي أمير 

*

لقطة من مباراة مصر والكاميرون  

بات منتخب الشباب قاب قوسين أو أدنى من التأهل إلى كأس العالم والدور قبل النهائي لكأس الأمم الأفريقية بعد تعادله مع نيجيريا مساء الأربعاء بهدف لكل منهما ضمن الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثانية ، فيما تغلبت زامبيا على الكاميرون بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين.

تقدم "الفراعنة" أولا في الدقيقة 48 عن طريق مصطفى طلعت ، وتعادل إيمانويل ساركي للـ"النسور" في الدقيقة 80 بخطأ من الحارس المصري محمد الشناوي.

بذلك ارتفع رصيد مصر إلى أربع نقاط في المركز الثاني بفارق الأهداف عن نيجيريا المتصدرة ، وبات "الفراعنة" بحاجة إلى نقطة وحيدة أمام زامبيا للصعود إلى الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة ونهائيات كأس العالم.

جاء الشوط الأول سيئا من الطرفين ، وأضاع عمر مدحت الفرصة الحقيقية الوحيدة في الشوط عندما سدد الكرة خارج المرمى من مدى قريب.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني نجح طلعت في إحراز هدف التقدم لمصر بتسديدة قوية بيمناه فشل الحارس النيجيري في التصدي لها.

ونشط المنتخب النيجيري بعد الهدف وأضاع عدة فرص محققة كانت أخطرها تسديدة على مرتين اصطدمت بالقائم والعارضة.

وكاد الشناوي أن يتسبب في كارثة عندما أفلتت الكرة من يده ولكن أحمد المحمدي أخرج الكرة من على خط المرمى ، غير أن الشناوي تسبب في هدف التعادل عندما سدد ساركي كرة قوية فشل في التصدي لها ، لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل الإيجابي.

وفي المباراة الثانية للمجموعة تغلبت زامبيا على الكاميرون بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين لتحافظ على آمالها للصعود إلى الدور قبل النهائي.

وتختتم مباريات المجموعة يوم السبت القادم بلقائي مصر مع زامبيا ، ونيجيريا مع الكاميرون.*

----------


## محمود زايد

في بطولة الصداقة الودية بقطر 
المنتخب الأوليمبي يهزم البحرين بهدفي السعيد والشحات 

صعد المنتخب الاوليمبي الي الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة الصداقة الدولية الودية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا بقطر فاز منتخب مصر علي نظيره البحريني بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي اقيمت امس في ختام مباريات مصر في الدور الاول.
انتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم مصر بهدف احرزه عبدالله السعيد في الدقيقة السادسة واضاف عبدالله الشحات الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 14 من الشوط الثاني. بهذه النتيجة تصدر منتخب مصر فرق المجموعة الثانية برصيد 6 نقاط .. بداية اللقاء جاءت سريعة وحماسية من الفريقين.. ومنذ اللحظات الأولي فرض منتخب مصر سيطرته تماما علي مجريات اللعب بفضل انتشار لاعبيه والاعتماد علي الأجناب التي قادها عبدالعزيز توفيق وأحمد غانم سلطان في الجهة اليمني ويقابلهما في الجهة اليسري أحمد عبدالرءوف وأحمد شديد قناوي.. ولعب حسام عاشور في وسط الملعب ليكون همزة الوصل مع المهاجمين عبدالحليم شبانة وعبدالله السعيد. وقبل أن تمضي الدقيقة السادسة فاجأ أحمد شديد قناوي الجميع بعد أن هرب من الرقابة ولعب كرة عرضية أرضية داخل منطقة الجزاء استقبلها عبدالله السعيد وغير اتجاهه وتقدم في اتجاه المرمي ونجح بهدوء في ايداعها الشباك علي يسار الحارس لحظة خروجه من المرمي محرزا الهدف الأول لمصر. حاول المنتخب البحريني الشقيق اثبات وجوده بعد مرور نصف الساعة غير أن مهاجميه محمود العجيمي ورضا الويشي فشلوا في تشكيل أي خطورة علي مرمي محمود السيد حارس مصر. انحصر اللعب بعض الوقت في وسط الملعب وتبادل لاعبو الفريقين التمريرات الخاطئة والمقطوعة قبل أن يوجه البحرين انذارا لمنتخبنا الاوليمبي عندما سدد العجيمي كرة قوية مرت من محمود السيد لينقذها المدافع أحمد نبيه وهي في طريقها للمرمي الخالي من حارسه . بدأ منتخب البحرين الشوط الثاني اكثر نشاطا ورغبة في تعديل النتيجة وبعد مرور اربع دقائق طالب لاعبو البحرين بضربة جزاء بحجة ان الكرة لمست يد مدافع مصر الا ان الحكم اشار باستمرار اللعب.
ادخل فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الاوليمبي تعديلا علي صفوف مصر بعد ان دفع
بلاعبيه عبدالله الشحات واحمد
سمير فرج وشيكابالا بدلا من احمد عبدالرؤوف ومحمد عبدالشافي وعبدالعزيز توفيق وانتقل احمد شديد قناوي الي الجهة اليمني . عادت السيطرة نسبيا لمنتخب مصر في وسط الملعب وحملت الدقيقة 13 مفاجأة جديدة عندما تهيأت الكرة امام عبدالحليم شبانة لحظة خروج حارس البحرين وسدد اصطدمت بجسم الحارس وتهيأت امام عبدالله السعيد علي خط المرمي ولعب كرة بالمقاس علي رأس عبدالله الشحات اودعها بسهولة في الشباك. تخلي البحرين عن حرصه الدفاعي وزادت انطلاقات لاعبيه لتحسين النتيجة وتشكلت بعض الهجمات خطورة علي مرمي محمود السيد الذي أخطأ في عدة كرات لولا عدم التوفيق والتسرع الذي لازم اداء مهاجمي البحرين .

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب الشباب اختار الطريق الصعب
فرط في الفوز علي نسور نيجيريا واكتفي بالحصول علي نقطة
قبل المواجهة الحاسمة مع زامبيا علي بطاقة التأهل  


فرط منتخبنا الوطني للشباب في حجز بطاقة التأهل للمربع الذهبي لبطولة الأمم الافريقية وضمان حجز مقعد في مونديال كندا مبكرا وفرض علينا وعليه الانتظار لحين انتهاء جولة السبت الختامية الحاسمة أمام زامبيا في ختام منافسات المجموعة الثانية بعد أن ارتضي بالتعادل مع نسور نيجيريا‏1/1‏ بعد أن ظل متقدما بهدف لمصطفي طلعت حتي الدقيقة‏36‏ من الشوط الثاني‏.‏

جاءت المباراة مثيرة في احداثها تقاسم الفريقان السيطرة علي شوطها الأول الذي شهد فرصة مؤكدة مهدرة لمنتخبنا الوطني في ربع الساعة الأول وفرض لاعبونا سيطرتهم شبه الكاملة علي أول‏20‏ دقيقة من الشوط الثاني واحرزوا هدفا جميلا قبل أن ينتفض نسور نيجيريا ويحاصروا الفريق المصري في الثلث الأخير من ملعبه وتضيع منهم أكثر من فرصة مؤكدة إلي أن ينجح ساكي من ضربة حرة مباشرة في خداع حارس المرمي ويسجل هدف التعادل الذي عزز كثيرا من حظوظ نيجيريا في بلوغ المربع الذهبي بعد أن ارتفع رصيده إلي‏4‏ نقاط قبل مواجهة فريق الكاميرون المنهار الذي ودع البطولة مبكرا‏.‏

تقدم المنتخب المصري بهدف لمصطفي طلعت في الدقيقة الرابعة من الشوط الثاني بعد أن تلقي تمريرة متقنة من أحمد المحمدي علي حدود منطقة الجزاء ليطلق قذيفة تسكن الزاوية اليمني لمرمي نيجيريا وهو من أجمل أهداف البطولة‏,‏ وينجح اللاعب النيجيري ساكي في إحراز هدف التعادل في الدقيقة‏36‏ من عمر الشوط الثاني من ركلة حرةمن خارج منطقة الجزاء‏,‏ لينتهي اللقاء بتعادل الفريقين‏1/1.‏

وبهذه النتيجة يحصل كل فريق علي نقطة واحدة ويتساويان في عدد النقاط لكليهما لسابق فوزيهما في لقاءيهما الأول نيجيريا علي زامبيا‏2/4,‏ ومصر علي الكاميرون‏1/‏ صفر وتتفوق نيجيريا في عدد الأهداف لتتصدر المجموعة بفارق الأهداف وتحل مصر ثانية برصيد‏4‏ نقاط أيضا‏,‏ ثم زامبيا برصيد‏3‏ نقاط‏,‏ وتبقي فرص الفرق الثلاثة قائمة‏,‏ نيجيريا وتلاقي الكاميرون‏,‏ ومصر مع زامبيا‏,‏ ويكفي منتخب مصر تحقيق التعادل للصعود للدور قبل النهائي والوصول لكأس العالم بكندا‏2007‏ أما زامبيا فلا مجال أمامها إلا تحقيق الفوز‏,‏ لأن لقاء نيجيريا والكاميرون سيكون أسهل للمنتخب النيجيري وصعب هزيمته بنتيجة ثقيلة لتخرج نيجيريا وتتأهل زامبيا‏.‏
ويعتبر الشوط الثاني أفضل كثيرا من الشوط الأول حيث تبادل الفريقان الهجمات وسنحت أكثر من فرصة للفريقين خاصة الفريق النيجيري الذي هاجم بكل خطوطه لتحقيق التعادل علي الأقل وكان له ما أراد‏.‏
وقد بدأ إسماعيل يوسف اللقاء بحذر شديد في العشر الدقائق الأولي حيث اعتمد علي طريقة اللعب‏2/5/3,‏ في حين ظهر المنتخب النيجيري أكثر هدوءا وثقة بعد فوز زامبيا علي الكاميرون في اللقاء الأول‏2/3,‏ لتصبح مهمته سهلة في آخر اللقاءات في المجموعة الثانية حيث سيلاقي الكاميرون بدون لاعبيه المحترفين الخمسة‏.بعد الدقائق العشر الأولي دانت السيطرة لصالح المنتخب المصري‏,‏ وتناقل لاعبوه الكرة بثقة واقتدار‏,‏ لتسنح أول فرصة حقيقية لعمر مدحت الدي لعبها خارج القائم الأيسر بسنتيمترات‏.‏
ويبدأ الفريق النيجيري في تنظيم صفوفه ويباغت لاعبي منتخب مصر وحارس المرمي الشناوي الذي يستطيع الذود عن مرماه في الكرات التي وصلت إليه‏.‏
شهد الربع الساعة الأخير سيطرة من المنتخب النيجيري لكن دون خطورة حقيقية علي مرمي المنتخب المصري‏,‏ واستذرج منتخبنا المنتخب النيجيري للتعادل في الشوط الأول خاصة أن اسماعيل يوسف لعب برأس حربة وحيد هو عمر مدحت‏.‏
وأنذر حكم اللقاء أيوجما من نيجيريا وسامح عبدالفضيل من منتخب مصر‏..‏ ولم يغامر اسماعيل يوسف في الشوط الأول حفاظا علي نقطة اللقاء وفرص مصر في التأهل علي حساب زامبيا في لقائهما الأخير في المجموعة‏,‏ خاصة أن لقاء مصر ونيجيريا يعد لقاء السحاب بين فريقين يتطلعان للبطولة والوصول لكأس العالم للشباب بكندا‏.‏
وبدأ الشوط الثاني بسيطرة ميدانية للمنتخب النيجيري وفي أول ثلاث دقائق‏,‏ وفي غفلة من دفاع نيجيريا يخترق المحمدي صفوف الدفاع النيجيري ويرسل عرضية ناحية اليمين لمصطفي طلعت الذي أرسل قذيفة من علي حدود منطقة الجزاء محرزا الهدف الأول للمنتخب المصري‏.‏
بعد الهدف زاد الفريق المصري من ضغطه وبدأ يشكل خطورة بالغة علي مرمي المنتخب النيجيري بسبب السرعة في نقل الهجمات ليجري المنتخب النيجيري أول تغييراته بنزول إيمانويل مركي في محاولة للحاق باللقاء وإدراك هدف التعادل‏.‏
في المقابل أجري إسماعيل يوسف تغييرا بنزول صلاح عاشور بدلا من عمر مدحت في الدقيقة الرابعة عشرة من الشوط الثاني‏.‏
وبدأ الفريق النيجيري يكثف من هجماته ولكن علي حساب الدفاع‏,‏ ولاحت للفريق النيجيري فرصة ثمينة من كرة ساقطة من يد الحارس محمد الشناوي لكن مصطفي طلعت كان بالمرصاد ويشتتها خارج الملعب‏.‏
ونجح صلاح عاشور بسرعة في نقل الهجمة الي نصف ملعب الفريق النيجيري مما خفف من الضغط الهجومي إلي حد ما علي مرمي محمد الشناوي حارس المنتخب المصري‏.‏
وتألق الدفاع المصري بقيادة مصطفي شبيطة وأحمد مكي وأحمد عبدالرحمن ومحمد فوزي‏,‏ وكاد المنتخب النيجيري يدرك التعادل لولا تعاطف العارضة والقائم مع المنتخب المصري وحارس مرماه‏.‏
ويجري المنتخب النيجيري تغييرا آخر بنزول جوزيف بالا من أجل تكثيف الهجمات وإدراك التعادل ويمر صاروخ بجوار القائم الايمن لمحمد الشناوي‏,‏ ويرد إسماعيل يوسف بتغيير آخر بنزول محمد رضا بوبو‏.‏
ويحرز ساكي هدف التعادل للمنتخب النيجيري من ضربة حرة من خارج منطقة الجزاء ليتعادل الفريقان‏1/1‏ في الدقيقة‏36‏ من عمر الشوط الثاني‏.‏
يواصل المنتخب النيجيري هجماته الخطيرة علي مرمي الشناوي الذي اهتز بشدة في الشوط الثاني وشجع مهاجمي نيجيريا علي التسديد من بعيد‏,‏ ولكن الشناوي نجح في التصدي لها ببراعة‏.‏
ويجري إسماعيل يوسف تغييره الثالث بنزول رامي صبري وخروج مكي في آخر دقيقتين من أجل الحفاظ علي نقطة التأهل‏.‏

----------


## عصام كابو

*جدول النتائج فى بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية للشباب 



المجموعة 1







المجموعة 2 




*

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الأوليمبي في نهائي دورة الصداقة بهدف في شباك جنوب أفريقيا

تأهل منتخب مصر الأوليمبي إلى المباراة النهائية في دورة الصداقة الودية الدولية المقامة حاليا بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة عقب فوزه مساء الاثنين على جنوب أفريقيا بهدف نظيف في الدور قبل النهائي.
سجل هدف مصر محمد رجب "ريعو" في الدقيقة 66 من زمن اللقاء.
كان الشوط الأول متكافئا بين الفريقين ، وفي الشوط الثاني كثف منتخب مصر من هجومه بغية تسجيل هدف التقدم وهو ما تحقق له في الدقيقة 66.
لعب محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" كرة عرضية متقنة من الجهة اليمنى انقض عليها ريعو برأسه داخل الشباك.
شدد منتخب جنوب أفريقيا من هجومه لتعويض الهدف الذي سكن مرماه ، وهو ما كاد أن يتحقق له بالفعل في الدقيقة 82 عندما احتسب حكم المباراة ركلة جزاء لمصلحة جنوب أفريقيا بعد خطأ على عبد الإله جلال مدافع مصر داخل منطقة الجزاء ونجح حارس مرمى منتخب مصر أمير توفيق في التصدي لركلة الجزاء ببراعةوتلعب مصر في المباراة النهائية مع بيلاروسيا التي تغلبت على قطر في مباراة الدور قبل النهائي الأخرى ، علما بأن الفريقين التقيا في الدور الأول وفازت مصر بهدفين دون رد

----------


## محمود زايد

يوسف يعتذر لجماهير مصر عن إخفاق منتخب الشباب

وجه إسماعيل يوسف المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب اعتذارا إلى جماهير كرة القدم في مصر على فشل الفريق في التأهل لكأس العالم وتوديعه لكأس الأمم الأفريقية من دورها الأول بعد هزيمة مذلة أمام زامبيا.
وقال يوسف في تصريحات خاصة لمراسل FilGoal.com يوم الاثنين عقب عودة بعثة الفريق من الكونجو حيث تقام البطولة إنه يشكر اتحاد الكرة على الدعم الذي أعطاه للفريق طوال مشواره في الفترة الماضية.وطالب يوسف الرأي العام بعدم القسوة على اللاعبين لاسيما وأنهم حققوا فوزا على الكاميرون ثم تعادلوا مع نيجيريا وهما من أقوى فرق القارة مؤكدا أنه فوجئ بالمستوى الهزيل للفريق في المباراة الأخيرة أمام زامبيا.وأضاف : "جميع أفراد الفريق يتحملون مسئولية الانهيار والخسارة الكبيرة أمام زامبيا" ، وهي الهزيمة التي قضت على آمال الفريق في التأهل لقبل نهائي كأس الأمم ومن ثم كأس العالم.
وقال إنه سيقدم تقريرا إلى اتحاد الكرة حول العامين الماضيين منذ بداية تكوين الفريق.
وأطاحت الخسارة أمام زامبيا بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة بآمال مصر في التأهل لكأس العالم بعد أن احتلت المركز الثالث في المجموعة الثانية بفارق الأهداف عن نيجيريا الثانية بينما احتلت زامبيا صدارة الترتيب.
وقال محمد السياجي رئيس اللجنة الفنية باتحاد الكرة لموقع FilGoal.com يوم السبت إن الفريق سيتم تسريحه لاسيما أنه لا توجد مشاركة أوليمبية لمواليد 1987.
وأكد أن ثلاثة أو أربعة لاعبين من المميزين بالفريق سيتم ضمهم إلى المنتخب الأوليمبي الذي يستعد لخوض مباراة هامة أمام كوت ديفوار في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لدورة الألعاب الأوليمبية في بكين عاصمة الصين عام 2008.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الأولمبي المصري يهزم بيلاروسيا ويتوج بطلا لدورة الصداقة القطرية


توج المنتخب الأولمبي المصري لكرة القدم بطلا لدورة الصداقة القطرية بعد فوزه على منتخب بيلاروسيا بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد في المباراة النهائية التي أقيمت بينهما الأربعاء على استاد سحيم بن حمد بالدوحة.أحرز كازياك الهدف الوحيد لمنتخب بيلاورسيا في الدقيقة 55 بينما سجل أحمد سمير فرج هدف التعادل للمنتخب المصري في الدقيقة 67 ثم أحرز هدفا ثانيا في الدقيقة 83.
وعزز عبد العزيز توفيق تقدم المنتخب المصري بهدف ثالث سجله في الدقيقة 86 قبل أن يحرز عبد الله سعيد هدف رابع في الوقت بدل الضائع من المباراة .

----------


## محمود زايد

فينجادا.. للاعبي المنتخب الأوليمبي
كأس قطر.. دورة وانتهت.. كوت ديفوار أهم
انسوا الفوز بالبطولة العربية.. و26 لاعباً في المعسكر غداً

اختار الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي لكرة القدم بقيادة فينجادا ومجدي طلبة وعادل المأمور 26 لاعباً للدخول في معسكر المنتخب غداً استعداداً لمباراة كوت ديفوار يوم 7 فبراير الحالي. 
اللاعبون هم محمود السيد وأمير توفيق ومحمد رجب "ريعو" وحسام عاشور وعبداللاه جلال وأحمد شديد قناوي وأحمد سمير فرج وعبدالله السعيد وعبدالله الشحات وأحمد غانم سلطان وأحمد عبدالرءوف وحسام أسامة وشيكابالا وعبدالحميد شبانة ومحمد عبدالشافي ورائد منسي ومحمد حامد "ميدو" وعبدالعزيز توفيق ومحمد إبراهيم "كيمو" وكريم ذكري وأحمد نبيه وعاشور الادهم ورضا العريشي. 
ومن المحترفين أحمد مجدي وعمرو الحلواني ومن منتخب الشباب أحمد المحمدي. 
يؤدي الفريق مرانه الأول في السادسة مساء الغد بالملعب الفرعي باستاد القاهرة. 
طلب فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب من لاعبيه نسيان بطولة دورة قطر الدولية الودية لأنها انتهت والإفراط في الفرحة لن يفيد وقال إنها بمثابة الإعداد القوي قبل الموقعة الكبري أمام كوت ديفوار وأكد لهم ان مباراة كوت ديفوار هي المهمة ولابد ان تسعدوا جماهير مصر في أرض مصر بالأداء القوي والفوز المريح حتي يكون ذلك بمثابة عبور محطتي كوت ديفوار. 
وطلب أيمن حافظ المدير الإداري للمنتخب من الجماهير ضرورة مساندة المنتخب الأوليمبي أمام كوت ديفوار لأن الجماهير لها مفعول السحر في دعم المنتخب مثلما حدث للمنتخب الأول خلال بطولة الأمم الأفريقية. 
كان المنتخب الأوليمبي قد وصل إلي القاهرة قادماً من الدوحة بعد ان حصل علي بطولة دورة قطر الدولية الودية وحصد مبلغ 100 ألف دولار قيمة الجائزة الأولي. 
مدير منتخبات كوت ديفوار 
في القاهرة اليوم 
يصل للقاهرة اليوم المدير الفني للمنتخبات الوطنية بكوت ديفوار وسيكون في استقباله الكابتن علاء عبدالعزيز مدير العلاقات العامة باتحاد الكرة حيث يتفقد الفندق وملاعب الاستاد قبل وصول بعثة كوت ديفوار التي تصل تباعاً اعتباراً من غد وحتي يوم الاثنين القادم. 
يصل محمد القزاز الحكم الدولي المغربي ومعه باقي الطاقم ومحيي الدين بكار مراقب المباراة التونسي إلي القاهرة يوم 5 فبراير الحالي.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم يبدأ معسكره اليوم استعدادا لمباراة السويد الأربعاء


يبدأ المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم في الواحدة ظهر اليوم معسكره‏,‏ استعدادا لمباراته الودية مع منتخب السويد‏,‏ التي تقام مساء الأربعاء المقبل باستاد القاهرة‏,‏ ضمن احتفالات الاتحاد الإفريقي بيوبيله الذهبي‏.‏
ويضم معسكر المنتخب‏22‏ لاعبا من بينهم‏7‏ لاعبين محترفين‏,‏ يصلون علي دفعتين‏,‏ حيث يشارك عبدالظاهر السقا وأمير عزمي مجاهد وأحمد فتحي مع المنتخب بداية من تدريبات غد‏,‏
بينما يبدأ أحمد حسام ميدو وحسام غالي ومحمد زيدان وأحمد حسن التدريبات مع الفريق بعد غد‏,‏ نظرا لتأخر وصولهم يوما واحدا‏,‏ بسبب مشاركتهم مع أنديتهم في مباريات الدوري الأوروبي‏.‏
ويتدرب المنتخب اليوم في السابعة مساء بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏,‏ ويسبق التدريب جلسة بين الجهاز الفني واللاعبين‏,‏ حيث يقول شوقي غريب المدرب العام إن مباراة السويد تحمل أهمية كبيرة للجهاز الفني في الوقوف علي مستوي لاعبيه‏,‏ خاصة أنها التجربة الوحيدة والحقيقية قبل العودة للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا‏2008.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

معسكر المنتخب ينطلق اليوم استعدادا للسويد
الضيوف في القاهرة الاثنين برامي شعبان وبدون إبراهيموفيتش وليونبيرج

يدخل لاعبو المنتخب معسكرا مغلقا في الواحدة من بعد ظهر اليوم بأحد فنادق مصر الجديدة استعدادا للمباراة الدولية الودية المرتقبة مع السويد بكامل نجومه والتي تقام في الثامنة مساء الأربعاء القادم باستاد القاهرة. 
ينتظم في المعسكر 15 لاعبا محليا ينضم إليهم اللاعبون المحترفون السبعة يومي الأحد والاثنين.. حيث يصل أحمد حسن وأمير عزمي وعبدالظاهر السقا وأحمد فتحي الأحد بينما يصل أحمد حسام "ميدو" وحسام غالي ومحمد زيدان الاثنين. 
صرح شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب بأن برنامج الفريق يشمل تدريبا خفيفا في السابعة مساء اليوم بالملعب الفرعي باستاد القاهرة. 
ويؤدي تدريبا قويا في الساعة الرابعة عصر الأحد ويؤدي الفريق المران الرئيسي باستاد القاهرة في السابعة مساء الاثنين والذي من المنتظر أن يشارك فيه كل اللاعبين بعد اكتمال وصول المحترفين طبقا للاتفاق الذي تم معهم. 
ثم يتدرب الفريق في الرابعة عصر الثلاثاء بالملعب الفرعي ويختتم استعداداته في العاشرة صباح الاربعاء في نفس يوم المباراة بمران خفيف. 
أكد شوقي غريب أن المباراة تمثل أهمية كبيرة للجهاز الفني واللاعبين لأن المنتخب السويدي يمثل أحد المنتخبات الكبري والقوية في أوروبا والعالم ويحتل حاليا المركز الرابع عشر في قائمة الترتيب العالمي ويسبقنا بخمسة مراكز فقط. 
قال إن المنتخب السويدي يتمتع بقوة لاعبيه البدنية والجسمانية.. وسنحاول تحقيق الفوز وتقديم عرض جيد يتناسب مع أهمية المباراة كونها تأتي في إطار الاحتفالات باليوبيل الذهبي للاتحاد الإفريقي وكون منتخبنا هو بطل إفريقيا للمرة الخامسة. 
علي الجانب الآخر اختار لارس لاجرباك المدير الفني لمنتخب السويد 20 لاعبا لمباراة الأربعاء المرتقبة ليس بينهم زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش مهاجم انترميلان الإيطالي المتميز الذي يرفض اللعب مع منتخب بلاده منذ سبتمبر الماضي.. كما يغيب أيضا نجم أرسنال فريدريك ليونبيرج الذي بدأ مؤخرا التدريب بعد تماثله للشفاء من الإصابة. 
ومازال النجم الكبير هنريك لارسون يرفض العدول عن فكرة الاعتزال.. في حين يعود حارس مانشستر سيتي اندرياس ايزاكسون. 
ويصل منتخب السويد إلي القاهرة بعد غد ويضم 20 لاعبا هم: الحارس المصري الأصل رامي شعبان "فريديريكشتاد السويدي" واندرياس ايزاكسون "مانشسترسيتي" لحراسة المرمي وايريك ايدمان "رينز الفرنسي" وبيترهانسون "هير نيفين" وماركوس يونسون "آيك ستوكهولم" ودانييل مايستروفيتش "بازل السويسري" وأولوف ميلبيرج "أستون فيللا" وميكائيل نيلسون "باناثينا يكوس" وماكس فون شيبروجه "اندرلخت" للدفاع. 
وانديرس سفينسون "ايلفسبورج" ونيكلاس اليكساندرسون "جوتنبورج" ودانييل أندرسون "مالمو" وكنيدي باكير سيوجلو "توينتي" واندرياس يوهانسون "ويجان" وكيني كالستردم "ليون" وتوبياس ليندروت "كوبنهاجن" وكريستيان فليهيلمسون "روما" في الوسط. 
وماركوس ألباك "كوبنهاجن" وماركوس روزبنورج الذي انتقل من أياكس الهولندي إلي فيردر بريمن في الانتقالات الشتوية منذ ثلاثة أيام فقط ورادي بريطا "البورج" ويوهان إيلما ندير "تولوز". 
ويؤدي المنتخب السويدي مرانه الأساسي باستاد القاهرة في الثامنة مساء الثلاثاء في نفس موعد المباراة التي من المقرر أن يديرها طاقم حكام ليبي.

----------


## عصام كابو

*موقف حسام عاشور يحدده الجهاز الفني اليوم 
المنتخب الاوليمبي يراقب المحترفين الجدد المنضمين للمنتخب الأفواري*



*يختتم المنتخب الاوليمبي استعداداته اليوم للقاء منتخب كوت ديفوار غدا في تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لدورة الالعاب الاوليمبية بكين ..2008 يؤدي تدريبه الساعة الرابعة والنصف بعد الظهر بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة.. وينعقد الاجتماع الفني للمباراة الساعة الواحدة ظهر اليوم بمقر اتحاد الكرة المصري بحضور مندوبي الفريقين وطاقم التحكيم بقيادة المغربي محمد القزاز الذي وصل أمس والمراقب التونسي محيي الدين بكار، حيث يتم ا لاتفاق علي ترتيبات المباراة من الناحية الادارية.

وقد شاهد الجهاز الفني تسجيل مباراتي كوت ديفوار مع غانا.. وقال مجدي طلبة المدرب العام ان هناك نجوما جددا إنضموا للمنتخب الافواري تم استدعاؤهم من اوروبا وهذا يتطلب إعادة ترتيب الاوراق الفنية في حدود التغيير في تشكيله المنافس.. ومن واقع دراسة الفريق الافواري فإنه يملك عناصر متميزة في خطي الوسط والهجوم وهما الاقوي مقارنة بخط الدفاع.. ويركز فينجادا المدير الفني في مران اليوم علي كيفية استثمار مناطق الضعف في المنتخب الافواري والضغط عليها خلال المباراة والتأكيد علي إجادة تنفيذ طريقة اللعب وعناصر الاداء التي إستقر عليها الجهاز الفني في إطار الجانب الخططي الذي خاض به الفريق بطولة قطر الدولية الودية وفاز بلقبها..

وتكتمل صفوف الفريق في آخر استعداداته اليوم بوصول المحترفين عمرو الحلواني واحمد مجدي.. بينما أكد د. مدحت مصطفي طبيب الفريق أن موقف حسام عاشور من المشاركة سوف يتحدد اليوم وأشار الي أن حالته تتحسن ويستجيب للعلاج بنسبة عالية جدا ومن الناحية الطبية ربما يكون جاهزا للمشاركة لكن القرار يظل في النهاية للجهاز الفني الذي يهمه الحفاظ علي سلامة كل اللاعبين.. وقد حصل د. مدحت هذه الايام علي ماجستير الادارة العامة من كلية الدراسات العليا التابعة للاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وبدرجة إمتياز مع مرتبة الشرف.. وقال أنه يسعي للجمع بين كل عناصر العمل في المجال الرياضي باعتباره رئيسا للجنة الطبية بإتحاد الكرة. 

وبالنسبة لمنتخب كوت ديفوار.. يؤدي ايضا مرانه الاخير اليوم بالملعب الفرعي.. وبذل علاء عبدالعزيز مدير العلاقات العامة باتحاد الكرة جهدا كبيرا لتسهيل وصول ثلاثة من لاعبي كوت ديفوار فشلوا في الحصول علي تأشيرة خلال وجودهم في بانكوك قادمين من فرنسا.. وأكد جيرار جيلي المدير الفني للمنتخب الافواري أن المباراة صعبة رغم أنه لم يشاهد الفريق المصري ولم يتابعه في بطولة قطر.

*

----------


## محمود زايد

يوم كروي مثير ..باستاد القاهرة
المنتخب الأوليمبي يواجه كوت ديفوار.. بالعزيمة والإصرار

جماهير الكرة المصرية.. علي موعد اليوم مع الفن والمتعة والاثارة من خلال مهرجان كروي رائع باستاد القاهرة يمتد لحوالي ست ساعات. 
فاليوم يدخل المنتخبان الأولمبي والأول اختبارين غاية في الصعوبة والقوة.. فالمنتخب الاولمبي يواجه أفيال كوت دي فوار في الرابعة والنصف عصرا في ذهاب الدور الثاني لتصفيات دورة بكين الأولمبية 2008 .. ويسعي الفريق بقيادة مديره الفني البرتغالي فينجادا لتحقيق فوز مريح يضمن له التأهل ويريحه في لقاء العودة. 
والمنتخب الوطني الأول يدخل لقاء ثأريا مع منتخب السويد في الثامنة مساء يسعي من خلاله حسن شحاتة لتأكيد الفوز الذي كان قد حققه المنتخب علي السويد منذ ثلاث سنوات. 
يواجه منتخبنا الأوليمبي الواعد.. مهمة إفريقية صعبة في لقائه مع منتخب كوت ديفوار القوي.. في الرابعة والنصف مساء اليوم باستاد القاهرة.. في لقاء الذهاب بينهما بتصفيات دورة الألعاب الأوليمبية. 
وكلنا ثقة في جماهير الكرة اليوم علي اختلاف ميولها.. خاصة العاشقة للكرة.. والمخلصة دائماً لمنتخبات بلدها.. بالتوجه للاستاد لدعم هذا الفريق الذي يحتاج وقفتها خلفه.. خاصة وأنه كان عند الظن في كل التجارب السابقة التي خاضها.. مما جعلنا نعتبره الأمل والمستقبل المشرف للكرة المصرية. 
وبنفس القدر نثق في شبابنا الواعد وشعورهم بالمسئولية.. والسعي بكل عزيمة لتحقيق الفوز بأكبر عدد من الأهداف.. لتسهيل مهمة الفريق في لقاء العودة بأبيدجان ومواصلة المسيرة بنفس القوة للتأهل لنهائيات دورة الألعاب الأوليمبية.. التي نغيب عنها منذ سنوات طويلة. 
من أجل ذلك اهتم الجهاز الفني في المران طوال الفترة الماضية.. ومنذ بداية معسكره يوم السبت الماضي.. بتدريب اللاعبين في خط الوسط علي الانطلاق السريع القوي للأمام.. لدعم لاعبي الهجوم.. مع الارتداد السريع أيضا للخلف لمواجهة الهجوم المرتد السريع للخصم وتميز لاعبو الوسط في ذلك مثل أحمد سمير فرج وعبدالله السعيد وعاشور الأدهم وأحمد غانم سلطان وعبداللاه جلال وبقية لاعبي الوسط.. بالإضافة للمحترف أحمد مجدي الذي يتميز بجهده الوافر ولياقته العالية وانطلاقاته القوية. 
توسيع الجبهة 
ووضح أيضا تحفيظ لاعبي الجبهتين عملية الانطلاق خلف المهاجمين أيضا لتوسيع جبهة الدفاع بالنسبة للخصم مع سرعة العودة للخلف عند فقد الكرة.. وتميز الظهيران أحمد شديد قناوي وشيكابالا في ذلك. 
ولاحظنا أيضا الاهتمام بتشجيع اللاعبين خاصة في الوسط والهجوم.. علي التسديد القوي من الكرات الثابتة والمتحركة.. ومن زوايا ومسافات مختلفة. 
واجب الدفاع 
وأكد فينجادا وأعضاء الجهاز علي الفريق بكامله.. خاصة لاعبي الوسط والدفاع الاهتمام بالارتداد السريع.. واحكام غلق الثغرات وتضييق المسافات في مواجهة لاعبي الخصم.. علي جانب آخر واصل منتخب كوت ديفوار استعداده القوي بقيادة الفرنسي جيرار جيلي الذي أكد أنه يسعي للفوز لحسم النتيجة من لقاء اليوم.. وأن عنصر الأرض لا يفرق مع لاعبيه لأن غالبيتهم من المحترفين أصحاب الخبرة.. كما أن عنصر الجماهير يمكن أن يكون لصالحه بتشكيل ضغط عصبي علي لاعبي المنتخب المصري.. وقال إنه لم يتابع منتخبنا في دورة الصداقة بقطر.. لكن ما لديه من خبرة ودراية بالكرة المصرية يكفيه بالاستعداد الجيد والخطة المناسبة لتحقيق هدفه.

----------


## محمود زايد

دوليا مع السويد في احتفالات 'الكاف' ورسميا مع الأفيال في التصفيات الأوليمبية 
اليوم.. وجبة كروية 'وطنية' علي مائدة المنتخبين الأول والاوليمبي 
المنتخب الوطني يدافع عن مكانته العالمية.. أمام نجوم السويد
شحاته لا يخشي المقابلات الكبيرة.. ولاجرباك يريدها ثأرية 


يقدم ستاد القاهرة علي مدار خمس ساعات اليوم وجبة كروية وطنية علي مائدة المنتخبين الاول والاوليمبي مدعو لها الجمهور ليملأ المدرجات ويستعيد ذكريات كأس الامم الافريقية عندما استمتع بالاطباق المصرية الخاصة التي قدمها الفراعنة وعاشوا علي مذاقها حتي الان.
في الثانية ظهرا يفتح الاستاد ابوابه للجماهير التي تحب كرة القدم ولا يشبعها دوري 'خلع الملابس' وتبدأ من الرابعة والنصف بعد الظهر مساندة المنتخب الاوليمبي في مباراته الصعبة مع منتخب كوت ديفوار في تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لدورة بكين الاوليمبية 2008 ثم تستريح ساعة لتبدأ فقرة الاستمتاع والمساندة ايضا بلا ضغوط في مباراة المنتخب الاول امام منتخب السويد في الثامنة مساء بمناسبة مرور 50 عاما علي تأسيس الاتحاد الافريقي.
الحضور الجماهيري رهان المنتخبين والاتحادين المصري والافريقي لنجاح احتفالية 'الكاف' ولنجاح المنتخب الاوليمبي في اجتياز اصعب عقبة دفعت فينجادا المدير الفني لوصف المباراة ب 'النارية' والطلب الصريح بحضور الجمهور لتكثيف عوامل التحفيز للاعبينا والضغط النفسي علي الفريق المنافس.

يدخل المنتخب الوطني المباراة حاملا مسئولية الدفاع عن مكانة الكرة المصرية التي ارتقت الي العالمية بفضل الفوز ببطولة الأمم الأفريقية.. ومن هنا تأتي أهمية المباراة رغم كونها ودية..
أجل حسن شحاته تحديد التشكيل بشكل نهائي وقد تعود في كل مبارياته ان يعلن الاسماء قبل المباراة مباشرة وفي المحاضرة النظرية الأخيرة.. لكن الشواهد تشير الي اطمئنان الجهاز علي كل المراكز وإن كان هناك حذر وقلق من خط الدفاع لانه ليس في مثل خطي الوسط والهجوم في تعدد البدائل ووفرة النجوم.. والأقرب في المشاركة من البداية وائل جمعة وعبدالظاهر السقا او يدخل أمير عزمي في حسابات البداية مع الثقة في وجود محمود فتح الله وهاني سعيد كبديلين مؤهلين.. وفي الجهة اليمني لا خلاف علي أحمد فتحي، وفي الجهة اليسري يتقدم سيد معوض الترشيحات. وفي الوسط يؤدي غياب محمد أبو تريكة صانع اللعب الأساسي الي الاعتماد علي أحمد حسن المحترف في أندرلخت البلجيكي للقيام بهذه المهمة.. مع حتمية الاستعانة بكفاءة حسام غالي نجم توتنهام الانجليزي صاحب الخبرة الدولية والمتميز في المهام الدفاعية والهجومية والي جواره محمد شوقي أبرز لاعبي مصر في مركز الارتكاز.. وتزداد حيرة الجهاز الفني في اختيار المهاجمين الاثنين من بين اربعة نجوم هم أحمد حسام 'ميدو' ومحمد زيدان وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي.. وفي حراسة المرمي تبدو فرصة عصام الحضري أكبر بكثير من عبدالواحد السيد الذي عاد متألقا بعد غياب طويل عن ناديه والمنتخب.. لكن التغييرات تسمح باستغلال كل الأوراق في المنتخب ويتحدد ذلك علي ضوء مجريات اللعب. وبالنسبة للمنتخب السويدي.. تعرف الجهاز الفني المصري علي طريقة لعبه بمشاهدة مبارياته في كأس العالم.. واشار حسن شحاته المدير الفني وشوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي، انه يلعب بطريقة رقمية 4//3/1 وتسمح له بالمرونة في المهام الدفاعية والهجومية والقدرة علي التحويل السريع بين الحالتين بما يميز لاعبين من لياقة وقوة بدنية وسرعة وثقافة التنفيذ الخططي.. .. فالثنائي المتمركز امام رباعي خط الدفاع يعود للمساندة عن افتقاد الكرة، بينما يتحول الثلاثي المتمركز وراء رأس الحربة الي القيام بمهام هجومية واللعب كمهاجمين.. وهذه المميزات في الفريق السويدي تتطلب من لاعبي المنتخب المصري جهدا وفيرا في كل المهام الدفاعية والهجومية وقدرة علي التحول في تنفيذها.
يفتقد منتخب السويد لثلاثة من أشهر نجومه المعروفين لدي الجمهور وهم زالاتان ابراهيموفيتش المحترف في إنترميلان وهنريك لارسون نجم مانشستر يونايتد وفيردريك ليونبرج لاعب الارسنال الانجليزي.. وقائمته للمباراة تضم: الحارسين اندرياس إيزاكسون (مانشستر سيتي الانجليزي) والمصري رامي شعبان (فريدر يكشتاد النرويجي).. والمدافعين اريك ايدمان (رين الفرنسي) وبيتر هاتسون (هيرنيفين الاسكتلندي) وماركوس يونسون (أريك ستوكهولهم) ودانيل مايستوروفيتش (بازل السويسري) وأولاف ميلبرج (أستون فيلا).. ومايكل نيلسون (يانا ثيناكوس اليوناني) وماس فون شوليبرج (أندرلخت البلجيكي).. ولاعبو الوسط: اندرس سيفنسون (ايلفسبورح) ونيكلاس اليسكندرسوف (جوتنبرج) ودانيل اندرسون (مالمو) وكيندي باكير كيوجلو (تفيتني الهولندي) واندرياس يوهانسون (ويحمان الانجليزي) وكيم كالستروم (ليون الفرنسي) وتوبياس ليندروث (كوبنهاجن الدنماركي) وكريستيان فيلهالمسون (روما الايطالي).. والمهاجمون: ماركوس الباك (كوبنهاجن) وماركوس روزنبرج (فيدر بريمن الألماني) ورادي بريكا (ألبورج) ويوهان الماندر (تولوز الفرنسي).
المديران الفنيان حسن شحاته ولارس لاجرباك اتفقا علي أهمية المباراة وصعوبتها.. ورآها شحاته مهمة لكونها تدافع عن الموقع المتميز الآن للكرة المصرية ولانها واحدة من محطات المنتخب الذي يصقل من خلالها خبرته الدولية.. ولا ينظر شحاته كثيرا الي النتائج رغم رغبته في الفوز لما له من فوائد معنوية وادبية.. ويرفض النغمة القديمة التي تتوقع دائما أن تلعب المنتخبات المصرية مدافعة امام الفرق الاوروبية ويقول ان النزعة الهجومية متأصلة في المنتخب بما يضمه من نجوم يتمتعون بالمهارة والذكاء التكتيكي.
اما لارس لاجرباك فإنه ينظر للمباراة علي أنها امام بطل افريقيا القارة التي رسخت مكانتها العالمية بنتائجها ومستواها في البطولات الدولية المتنوعة

----------


## محمود زايد

تعادل منتخب مصر الاولمبى مع منتخب كوت ديفوار الاوليمبى 1/1 فى مباراة الذهاب باستاد القاهرة فى تصفيات اولمبياد بكين وستقام مباراة العوده يوم 25 مارس 
بالتوفيق لمنتخب مصر ان شاء الله 
*****************
فازت مصر على السويد فى مبارة وديه 2/0 فى اطار احتفالات الكاف بمرور 50 على انشائه 
احرز هدفى مصر عمرو زكى واحمد فتحى
مبروك لمنتخب مصر

----------


## عصام كابو

بقلم: شريف عبد القادر

*
 
سيكو سيسيه في طريقه لإحراز هدف كوت ديفوار

خيب منتخب مصر الأوليمبي آمال الجماهير وحقق تعادلا محبطا مع ضيفه الإيفواري بهدف لمثله في ذهاب الدور الثاني من تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لدورة الألعاب الأوليمبية في بكين عاصمة الصين عام 2008 على ملعب القاهرة الدولي يوم الأربعاء.

سجل للمنتخب الإيفواري سيكو سيسيه مهاجم رودا الهولندي في الدقيقة 22 ، وتعادل للمنتخب الأوليمبي أحمد المحمدي مهاجم إنبي في الدقيقة 90.

ومر سيسيه من الدفاع المصري بعد مراوغة عبد الإله جلال ، وراوغ الحارس أمير توفيق بسهولة ليودعها في المرمى الخالي.

وأبقى المحمدي على آمال المنتخب الأوليمبي في التأهل إلى بكين عندما حول كرة عرضية من عبد الله سعيد من داخل منطقة الجزاء إلى شباك كوت ديفوار من مدى قريب.

بهذه النتيجة ، يجب على المنتخب الأوليمبي الفوز أو التعادل بنتيجة إيجابية أكبر من 1-1 في مباراة الإياب في أبيدجان أحد أيام 23 أو 24 أو 25 من شهر مارس ، فيما يكفي منتخب كوت ديفوار التعادل بدون أهداف أو الفوز بأي نتيجة ليتأهل لدور المجموعات.

بدأ المنتخب المصري المباراة بتراجع أتاح للاعبي كوت ديفوار التقدم ، وأنقذ توفيق أكثر من فرصة كان أبرزها في الدقيقة 20 من تسديدة من داخل منطقة الجزاء.



أحمد المحمدي أبقى على آمال المنتخب الأوليمبي قائمة

وأضاع منتخب مصر فرص عديدة بسبب الفردية ، منها كرة محمد رجب "ريعو" مهاجم الأوليمبي في الدقيقة 20 بعد أن أصر على المرور بنفسه من الدفاع بأكمله ووضعها في قدم الحارس.

وبعد تقدم المنتخب الإيفواري ، كثفت مصر من ضغطها ، وأضاع السعيد فرصة التعادل في الدقيقة 41 من تمريرة عن طريق محمود عبد الرزاق "شيكابالا" لأحمد شديد الذي مر من الجبهة اليسرى وأرسل عرضية أخطأها سعيد.

وبدأت مصر الشوط الثاني بضغط أدى لزيادة فاعلية المنتخب المصري على المرمى ، وفي الدقيقة 61 سدد سعيد كرة قوية من ركلة حرة ارتطمت بالعارضة.

وفي الدقيقة 78 انطلق شيكابالا وسدد كرة ماكرة من فوق الحارس ترتطم بالعارضة أيضا ، ودفع البرتغالي إدواردو "نيلو" فينجادا المدير الفني لمصر بأوراقه الهجومية متمثلة في حسام أسامة والمحمدي ليندفع المنتخب بكل طاقته لمعادلة النتيجة ، وهو ما تحقق عبر الأخير*

----------


## عصام كابو

بقلم: محرر في الجول

*
 
فتحي تألق وأحرز أول أهدافه بقميص منتخب مصر

فاز منتخب مصر على ضيفه منتخب السويد بهدفين من دون مقابل يوم الأربعاء في مباراة ودية دولية على ملعب القاهرة الدولي ضمن احتفالات الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) بمرور 50 عاما على تأسيسه.

أحرز لمصر عمرو زكي في الدقيقة 43 ، وأحمد فتحي في الدقيقة 88 وهو الهدف الأول الذي يحرزه لاعب شيفيلد يونايتد الإنجليزي بقميص منتخب مصر منذ أن لعب للفريق الأول عام 2003.

وسيساهم الفوز على السويد في رفع ترتيب منتخب مصر في تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) الذي يحتل فيه "الفراعنة" المركز الـ19 بينما تحتل السويد المركز الـ14.

وعلى الرغم من خوض السويد المباراة بتشكيل أساسي إلا أن الفريق بدا في صورة مزرية ولم يشكل أي خطورة على مرمى عصام الحضري حارس مصر.

سيطر لاعبو المنتخب المصري على مجريات اللعب حتى انتصف الشوط الثاني ، وسدد النجم أحمد حسام "ميدو" كرة قوية من على حدود المنطقة في الدقيقة الرابعة أنقذها أندرياس إيزاكسون حارس السويد على مرتين.

لعب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر بطريقة 4-4-2 معتمدا على هاني سعيد ووائل جمعة في قلب الدفاع ، وفتحي وسيد معوض على الجانبين.

بينما شارك ميدو في مركز الجناح الأيسر وتفوق بشدة على ميكيل نيلسون الجناح الأيمن للسويد.

لكن "الفراعنة" وضح افتقادهم وجود النجم محمد أبو تريكة في وسط الملعب وغابت الكرات الخطيرة عن ثنائي الهجوم زكي وعماد متعب لاسيما في ظل ارتفاع نسبة التمريرات المفقودة من لاعبي الارتكاز محمد شوقي وحسني عبد ربه.

انتقلت السيطرة تدريجيا إلى السويد بفضل خبرة قائد الفريق توبياس ليندروث لاعب كوبنهاجن الدانماركي وأنديرس سفنسون لاعب إيلفسبورج السويدي.



 
لقطة من المباراة

وأخطأ القائد أحمد حسن في التمرير في الدقيقة 24 لتصل إلى كريستيان فيلهلمسون لاعب روما الإيطالي وزميل حسن السابق في أندرلخت البلجيكي ، وتخطى الأخير جمعة لكن حسن لحق به وأنقذ الكرة.

بيد أن الإعادة التليفزيونية أظهرت وجود إعاقة من حسن للاعب السويدي.

وسدد كيم كالستروم نجم ليون الفرنسي كرة قوية في الدقيقة 36 من على مسافة نحو 35 مترا أنقذها الحضري بثبات.

وأنهى المنتخب المصري الشوط الأول متقدما بعد أن لعب حسن كرة عرضية في عمق الدفاع السويدي انقض عليها هداف الزمالك ومنتخب مصر زكي برأسه داخل الشباك وسط غفلة من الدفاع.

بدا على الضيوف الاستسلام للهزيمة في الشوط الثاني ودفع المدير الفني لارس لاجرباك بالحارس المصري الأصل رامي شعبان بديلا لإيزاكسون ، وشجعت الجماهير المتواجدة في ستاد القاهرة شعبان بحرارة.

ورد شحاتة بسحب زكي وميدو والدفع بمحمد زيدان وعمر جمال لاعب وسط الإسماعيلي الذي يشارك دوليا للمرة الأولى.

بسط المنتخب المصري سيطرته تماما على المباراة ، وكاد أن يضاعف النتيجة في أكثر من مناسبة كان أبرزها في الدقيقة 70 بواسطة كرة عرضية من فرج شلبي لاعب إنبي - الذي يشارك دوليا للمرة الأولى أيضا - حولها متعب برأسه متقنة أنقذها شعبان إلى ركنية.

وتوج فتحي مجهوده الكبير في المباراة بهدف جميل في الدقيقة 88 بعد مجهود فردي أنهاه بتسديدة يسارية من على حدود منطقة الجزاء في الزاوية اليسرى العليا للمرمى ، لم يحرك لها شعبان ساكنا.*

----------


## حسام عمر

مصر تهزم السويد احتفالا بذكرى تأسيس الكاف المصري محمد شوقي تحت رقابة اثنين من لاعبي السويدي (الأوروبية) 


حقق منتخب مصر لكرة القدم فوزا ثمينا على ضيفه منتخب السويد بهدفين دون رد في المباراة الودية الدولية التي جمعت بينهما مساء الأربعاء على ملعب القاهرة الدولي ضمن احتفالات الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" بمرور 50 عاما على تأسيسه.

وفي حضور نحو 50 ألف متفرج قدم المنتخب المصري المصنف في المركز 22 على العالم، عرضا قويا ومثيرا ونجح في الفوز على منافسه القوي ليقدم هدية للاتحاد الأفريقي الذي يتخذ من القاهرة مقرا له منذ تأسيسه قبل 50 عاما.


ورغم أن المنتخب السويدي حضر بعدد من نجومه المعروفين فإن المباراة شهدت تفوقا ميدانيا لمنتخب مصر توجه بهدفين أولهما من ضربة رأس لعمرو زكي إثر كرة عرضية من أحمد حسن (43) والثاني لأحمد فتحي بتسديدة قوية (88).

وكان الشوط الأول أكثر قوة فيما تأثر الثاني بالتغييرات الكثيرة التي أجراها المدربان المصري حسن شحاتة والسويدي لارسن لاغرباك، علما بأن أبرز هذه التغييرات كان نزول حارس المرمى السويدي رامي شعبان وهو من أصل مصري.

وأدار المباراة طاقم تحكيم ليبي بقيادة محمد عبد الله الذي لعبت الصدفة في إدارته مباراتين لمصر والسويد في ملعب القاهرة بعدما سبقت له قيادة المباراة الودية التي جمعتهما عام 2003 وفاز فيها المنتخب المصري بهدف وحيد سجله أحمد بلال.

جدير بالذكر أن الكاف قرر الاحتفال بتأسيسه في الدول الثلاث التي شاركت في نشأته عام 1957، وهي مصر والسودان وإثيوبيا، بإقامة هذه المباراة بين مصر بطلة أفريقيا والسويد ممثلة الكرة الأوروبية في القاهرة، ثم إقامة حفل تكريم للمؤسسين وأبرز نجوم القارة في الخرطوم، ثم تختتم الاحتفالات يوم 18 فبراير/شباط الجاري في إثيوبيا بإقامة كأس السوبر الأفريقية الذي يجمع الأهلي المصري مع النجم الساحلي التونسي

----------


## محمود زايد

اشادة دولية بالمنتخب الوطني
حياتو يعتبر فوز مصر علي السويد بمثابة انتصار للكرة الإفريقية علي الأوروبية
سمير زاهر‏:‏ من حقنا أن نفخر بمنتخبنا الوطني وبهذا الجيل الموهوب
منتخبا الشباب والناشئين فشلا في أمم إفريقيا ولكنهما اخرجا نجوما للكرة المصرية 



من حقنا أن نفخر بفريقنا الوطني‏..‏ وان نشيد بالجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة‏..‏ وبهذا الجيل الرائع من ابناء مصر الذين حققوا انجازات عديدة علي مدار العامين الماضيين لم تتحقق خلال التاريخ الكبير للكرة المصرية بهذه الكلمات اعرب سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة عن سعادته البالغة بالاداء العالمي والمظهر المشرف الذي ظهر به المنتخب الوطني امام السويد في احتفالية الاتحاد الافريقي بيوبيله الذهبي والذي سيقام علي ثلاث مراحل بدأت من مصر المحروسة مرورا بالسودان وتختتم في اثيوبيا خلال لقاء الأهلي مع النجم الساحلي في بطولة السوبر‏.‏
قال زاهر‏:‏ ان لقاء المنتخب الوطني مع السويد بغض النظر عن النتيجة اثبت للعالم كله ان في مصر كرة قدم حقيقية ولديها منتخب وطني قوي قادر علي انتزاع الفوز في أي وقت مهما كانت قورة الخصم الذي يواجهه‏.‏
واضاف رئيس اتحاد الكرة ان المنتخب الوطني اثبت بأنه فريق كبير له ثقله في الملعب ويضم نخبة كبيرة من النجوم اللامعة التي تجمع بين الخبرة والموهبة وهي ميزة لاتتوافر الا في منتخبات قليلة علي مستوي العالم‏.‏
وأشار سمير زاهر إلي أن هذا الفريق قادر علي الدفاع عن سمعة الكرة المصرية خلال السنوات العشر المقبلة في ظل الكم الكبير من النجوم الذين تتراوح اعمارهم ما بين‏22‏ و‏25‏ عاما‏.‏
وأعرب زاهر عن ثقته الكاملة في المنتخب الأوليمبي وجهازه الفني بقيادة فينجادا في تخطي عقبة كوت ديفوار مشيرا إلي أن الفريق قدم عرضا جيدا في الشوط الثاني عندما زالت الرهبة عن لاعبيه‏.‏
ورفض رئيس اتحاد الكرة النغمة التي يحاول البعض ترويجها بفشل المنتخبات الوطنية بعد خروج منتخبي الشباب والناشئين من امم افريقيا وصعوبة موقف المنتخب الأوليمبي قائلا‏:‏ ان الدعم المستمر من النجوم للمنتخب الأول أكبر دليل علي نجاح سياسة اتحاد الكرة في استمرارية تواصل الاجيال بين جميع المراحل‏.‏
وأضاف ان من أهداف تكوين منتخبات الناشئين من اعداد الفريق الأول بالنجوم واكتشافها من سن مبكرة وهو مايحدث الآن لدينا نجوم دوليون لاتتجاوز اعمارهم الـ‏18‏ عاما ويلعبون في المنتخبين الأول والاليمبي والامثلة عديدة‏.‏
وأشار سمير زاهر إلي أن جميع المنتخبات الافريقية في مسابقات الناشئين لاتلتزم بالسن الحقيقية لانهم هناك يعتمدون علي تسنين اللاعبين لذلك تري لاعبا لديه عضلات تحتاج إلي‏20‏ عاما لكي يبنيها وتجد هذا اللاعب يلعب تحت‏17‏ سنة علي سبيل المثال‏.‏
وقال زاهر ان منتخبي الشباب والناشئين لم يحققا اي بطولة ولكنهما استطاعا اعداد جيل من الموهوبين للكرة المصرية‏.‏
وأشار سمير زاهر إلي أن سياسة اتحاد الكرة نجحت في كسر حالة الخوف والرهبة من مواجهة الفرق الأوروبية بعد أن اعتمد علي الاحتكاك بهذه المنتخبات ومواجهتها علي ملاعبها مشيرا إلي أنه لأول مرة تشعر جماهير الكرة المصرية ان منتخبها الوطني يلعب من أجل تحقيق الفوز وذلك من خلال التشكيل الذي يلعب به حسن شحاتة الذي يحسب له هذا الشعور‏.‏
ومن ناحية أخري اعرب عيسي حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي عن سعادته البالغة بالعرض الجيد الذي قدمه المنتخب المصري في احتفالات الكاف‏.‏
وقال حياتو لاعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية للاتحاد الافريقي ان فوز مصر علي السويد بمثابة فوز الكرة الافريقية علي نظيرتها الأوروبية‏.‏
وقدم شكره وتقديره لمصر واتحاد الكرة علي حسن التنظيم والحفاوة البالغة مشيرا إلي أن هذا ليس غريبا عن مصر والمصريين الذين كانوا أول من شارك في تكوين الاتحاد الافريقي‏.‏
ومن جهة أخري غادر سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة القاهرة في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم متوجها إلي الخرطوم لحضور اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الافريقي‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني امتلك القدرة علي الفوز.. والأوليمبي امتلك الرغبة فقط 
الذكاء الكروي.. هما فارق الفوز علي السويد والعجز أمام الأفيال 
رصد الحالتين: إبراهيم ربيع 

الفارق بين فوز المنتخب الوطني علي السويد 2/صفر، وتعادل المنتخب الأوليمبي مع كوت ديفوار 1/..1 هو الفارق بين الرغبة في الفوز والقدرة علي تحقيقه.. المنتخب الوطني امتلك الرغبة والقدرة معا.. الرغبة في الفوز والقدرة علي تنفيذه.. والمنتخب الأوليمبي امتلك الرغبة في الانتصار ولم يملك القدرة علي تنفيذه.. خرج الجمهور من مهرجان الأربعاء الكروي بنصف فرحة ونصف متعة.. لم تكن الوجبة الوطنية كلها شهية، ولم تكن كل الأطباق لذيذة.. المنتخب الأوليمبي فاجأنا بتعادل ايجابي وهو أسوأ نتيجة بعد الهزيمة طبعا خاصة أن الأفيال الصغيرة ظهرت في تعقل وذكاء الكبار، وكنا أمامها فراعنة صغارا أقل سرعة وأقل ذكاء وأقل حظا. لم يلعب الفريق كرة سيئة تتناسب معها النتيجة السيئة.. وبحكم الأرقام هو المسيطر والمستحوذ.. لكنه بحكم الفاعلية والفحولة فهو عقيم هجوميا.. وربما يكون فينجادا المدير الفني 'نسي' خط الهجوم في التشكيل أو سقط منه سهوا وهو منهك في دراسة خط الوسط علي حسب ما طالعتنا به الصحف.. وهو في غمار هذه الدراسة المتأنية نسي خط الهجوم ولعب بدفاع ووسط إلا في المراحل الأخيرة من الشوط الثاني عندما تذكر أن خطوط أي فريق تتكون من دفاع ووسط وهجوم.

كانت الرغبة جامحة عند المنتخب الأوليمبي ليفوز في مهرجان دعا له الجمهور، والجمهور لبي الدعوة.. وتخيل فينجادا أن قوة وخطورة وسط وهجوم كوت ديفوار يتطلب الاهتمام بوسط الملعب والاعتماد هجوميا علي القادمين من الخلف خلف رأس حربة واحد بدليل انه ركن المحمدي وحسام أسامة علي الخط ولعب بريعو فقط.. لكن القادمين من الخلف لم يأتوا لأنهم كانوا أكثر انشغالا بمعركة الوسط التي انتصر فيها الأفيال مراحل كثيرة.. وكان تقدير فينجادا أن يعتمد علي نافذتين هجوميتين علي طرفي الملعب تفاجئان دفاع كوت ديفوار بعيدا عن زحمة الوسط وانشغال الجميع به.. في الطرف الأيمن أحمد غانم وشيكابالا، وفي الطرف الأيسر أحمد شديد قناوي ومحمد عبدالشافي.. وهو أراد استثمار كل المميزين لديه.. لكن سرعة الأفيال وضغطهم الشديد علي لاعبينا أغلق علينا الطريق.. بينما كان علي قلبي الدفاع في طريقة 4/4/2 أن يدفعا ثمن فارق السرعة بدون تغطية.. وعندما لعب شيكابالا 'معدولا' علي قدمه اليسري في الشوط الثاني جاءت الخطورة ووجد الهجوم من ينتظره في منطقة الجزاء فلاحت الفرص وغابت خطورة الأفيال.. لكن للانصاف وقف سوء الحظ في طريق ادراك التعادل في توقيت مناسب.. ولذلك تشجعنا رغم النتيجة السيئة لنقول ان الفريق لم يكن سيئا في الشوط الثاني وأن الحظ بالفعل لعب دورا ويكفي ان العارضة ردت هدفين.. وتسرع المهاجمون في فرص أخري فضاعت وما كان لها أن تضيع.

دفع الثمن

فينجادا مدرب كبير لكنه أخطأ وشاركنا الخوف من الأفيال.. وتعرض مثلنا لخدعة بطولة قطر الدولية، حتي تصورنا معه أننا نملك فريقا حيويا متحركا وجماعيا.. دفع الفريق ثمن اللعب بدون ليبرو وهو فريق مصري وصغير السن وليس منطقيا أن يهضم غياب الليبرو، كما يهضمه مثلا المنتخب الوطني الكبير.. ودفع الفريق وجهازه الفني ثمن حرمانه من أجندة إعداد متكاملة ومنتظمة، ولعلنا نتذكر المشاكل التي واجهته في مناسبات إعداد كثيرة.. ودفع ثمن اعتقاده أن اتحاد الكرة متطوع بمحض ارادته لكي يخدم المنتخبات، وتخيل فينجادا كمدرب أجنبي أن الاتحاد يفكر تلقائيا في تنفيذ أجندة أي منتخب، ولم ينظر حوله ليعرف كيف يقاتل المدربون الآخرون لكي يحصلوا علي حصة فرقهم في الاعداد وكيف ان جهاز المنتخب الأول بكل نجوميته كثيرا ما اصطدم بإدارة الاتحاد لكي ينفذ تجمعا فرديا.

اسألوا الأهلي

اعترف فينجادا بأن التعادل لم يكن أبدا طموحه ولا طموح فريقه.. واعترف بوجود أخطاء عديدة ارتكبها اللاعبون في الشوط الأول ولم يعترف بأنه أخطأ بالمبالغة في الحذر والخوف من منتخب كوت ديفوار ولم يلعب بشجاعة وكثافة هجومية.. وقال ان التعادل أعطي مذاق الفوز لأنه تحقق بعد معاناة طويلة وفي الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة.. ومنطقيا أن يحتفظ فينجادا بروح لاعبيه، ولذلك فقد عبر عن ارتياحه من أدائهم.. وأكد استعداده هو والفريق لمباراة العودة في كوت ديفوار واعتبره لقاء مصيريا في اتجاه الوصول إلي أوليمبياد بكين.
أراد فينجادا أن يحتفظ بالأمل وهذا حقه لأن كرة القدم علمتنا أن كل شيء وارد.. ولن نذهب بعيدا.. بل سنطلب من فينجادا أن يسأل مواطنه مانويل جوزيه كيف ذهب إلي تونس وهو متعادل مع الصفاقسي 1/1 وفاز هناك 1/صفر وكانت ظروف الأهلي اسوأ من ظروف المنتخب.. لكن كان في الأهلي محمد أبوتريكة.. فهل يعثر عليه فينجادا في فريقه وهو يلعب في أبيدجان.

جيرار: أنا هنا

وجيرار جيلي المدير الفني الفرنسي لمنتخب كوت ديفوار.. وجدها فرصة ليقول لنا: أنا هنا.. أنا نفس المدرب الذي ضحكتم عليه منذ سنوات.. ويبدو أنه كان علي حق عندما قلل من أهمية متابعة المنتخب المصري وقال قبل المباراة أنه سيلعب علي معرفته بطبيعة الأداء المصري وبالتأكيد كان يقصد البدء والتحضير الطويل والغفلة الدفاعية.. ومن حقه أن يقول بعد المباراة أنا سعيد جدا وسعادتي بالغة بأن حققت النتيجة المرجوة التي تؤهل اللاعبين للعب بدون ضغوط شديدة في لقاء العودة وللفوز والاقتراب من الأوليمبياد.. ولم ينس أن يمتدح المنتخب المصري وفنياته العالية التي جعلت المواجهة صعبة معه مقارنة بمواجهاته السابقة مع فرق أخري.
حدث ولا حرج

أما عن المنتخب الوطني الأول.. فحدث ولا حرج.. نحن أمام جيل من اللاعبين ربما لا يتكرر بعد سنوات.. وأمام حالة استثنائية من الوفاق والتناغم لم يحدث لها مثيل في العلاقة بين الفريق الكبير وجهازه الفني.. وهي حالة نتمني أن تحمي نفسها أو نسعي جميعا لحمايتها من أعدائها الذين سبق أن نسجوا حولها الروايات في أيام عصيبة خلال كأس الأمم الافريقية.
سريعا وخلال ساعات أعاد المنتخب الوطني الثقة للكرة المصرية في نفس الملعب وأمام نفس الجمهور.. صحيح المباراة ودية لكنها أمام منتخب له مكانته الأوروبية والعالمية.. ولم يكن حديث حسن شحاتة عن النزعة الهجومية وروح الفريق البطل التي تلعب دائما لتفوز مجرد اجراء تقليدي متبع من كل المدربين الذين لا يحبون اتهامهم باعتناق طرق دفاعية.. أثبت شحاتة ومعاونوه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان أنهم جهاز فني متصالح مع نفسه تعمقت تجاربه وتطورت بفضل العلاقة الحميمة بين أفراده التي وصلت إلي علاقة أسرية حصلت علي مناعة تلقائية ضد محاولات التفتيت والوقيعة والايحاءات المستمرة بالتغيير والتعديل وطرح أسماء منافسة.

ثقة.. وشهية مفتوحة

نتذكر أن هذا الجهاز الفني هو صاحب أول محاولة جريئة للعب بطريقة 4/4/2 والاقتناع بفوائدها وليس المتاجرة بها.. وعلينا أن نصدق عندما يقول أنه لا يمانع في التخلي عنها مرة أو مرتين حسب حساباته لطبيعة كل مباراة. لعب الفريق بشهية مفتوحة وثقة مؤكدة وتنظيم متميز رأينا فيه أحمد فتحي ينقذ مرمانا من فرصة خطيرة منتقلا من الطرف الأيمن إلي عمق الدفاع، ثم رأيناه يسجل الهدف الثاني منتقلا من الطرف الأيمن أيضا إلي عمق الهجوم.. هذا هو دور الأطراف في طريقة 4/4/2 الذي يرجع الفضل في اجادتها للجهاز الفني.
ودليل عدم توقف الجهاز عند التسميات الرقمية لطرق اللعب.. أنه لعب بطريقة 4/3/..3 الرباعي أحمد فتحي وهاني سعيد ووائل جمعة وسيد معوض.. وأمامه الثلاثي أحمد حسن ومحمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه.. وأمامهما الثلاثي أحمد حسام 'ميدو' وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي.. وقدم لنا ميدو صانع لعب صريح ورأس مثلث قاعدته متعب وعمر.. وقدم لنا مثلث في الوسط يتناوب فيه أحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه الوقوف عند رأس المثلث وراء ثلاثي الهجوم.. ولعلنا نتساءل أين كانت حرب النجوم من هذا المدافع المتمكن هاني سعيد. ومن فرط الثقة أجري الجهاز الفني ماشاء من التغييرات.. بل استبدل خط الهجوم بخط آخر وظهر أفضل وأكثر كثافة وفاعلية في الهجوم.

شحاتة سعيد جدا

لم تختف الابتسامة من وجه حسن شحاتة منذ الدقائق الأولي عندما أدرك بحس المدرب أنه سيلعب مباراة جيدة.. وتحولت الابتسامة إلي ضحكة عريضة.. وقال وهو سعيد جدا ان امتاع الجمهور كان مهمة أنجزها مع فريقه وسعيد أكثر لأنه كان عند حسن ظن الجميع.. وأشار إلي أن التصنيف المتقدم للمنتخب المصري يحمله مسئولية الدفاع عنه وتحسينه من مباراة لأخري.. وتحدث عن اتباعه لأكثر من طريقة يطور بها الأداء حسب
مجريات اللعب.
وأكد شحاتة ان حديثه للاعبين لا ينقطع عن روح الفريق البطل الذي يجب أن يلعب ليكسب ويبحث عن البطولات والانجازات.. لابد أن ترسخ غريزة الفوز في كل لاعب ليلعب مهاجما بدون خوف.. وهذا لا يعني الاهتمام بالتأمين الدفاعي الذي له ترتيبات أخري.. ويحمد الله علي النقاط الاضافية التي حصل عليها المنتخب في تصنيف الفيفا.. ويشكر الاتحاد الافريقي علي اختيار الفريق المصري لهذه المباراة حتي يقدم نفسه مجددا للكرة العالمية.
وعن المرحلة المقبلة.. يلعب المنتخب في مارس القادم مع موريتانيا بالقاهرة في تصفيات كأس الأمم.. ثم يخوض مباراة ودية في الكويت شهر ابريل.. ويكتفي بالتجمع فقط في شهر مايو.. ويخوض مباراتين مع موريتانيا وبوروندي في شهر يونيو في التصفيات.
حزن لاجرباك
وعلي النقيض ظهر لاجرباك المدير الفني حزينا وهو يخسر للمرة الثانية أمام منتخب مصر وكانت الأولي صفر/1 عام ..2003 وأشاد بأداء لاعبي مصر ووصفه بالسرعة والقوة والمهارة.. وأشار إلي ضربة جزاء صحيحة لم يحتسبها الحكم في الشوط الأول ولو احتسبت لتغير سير المباراة.. واعترف بتأثير غياب مهاجمه ابراهيموفيتش علي أداء الفريق.. وأخيرا قال كلمة حق في المنتخب الوطني بأنه يستحق الفوز لأنه لعب أفضل ونفذ طريقة لعب جيدة.. واعتبره من أفضل 20 منتخبا في العالم

----------


## محمود زايد

مارشيللو ليبي‏:‏ أداء منتخب مصر أمام السويد مفاجأة



عقد اتحاد كرة القدم المصري برئاسة سمير زاهر مؤتمرا صحفيا ظهر أمس بمقر الاتحاد بالجبلاية بحضور مارشيلو ليبي المدير الفني لمنتخب إيطاليا الفائز بكأس العالم‏2006‏ التي أقيمت بألمانيا‏.‏
مارشيللو ليبي يعد أحد أفضل مدربي العالم والمصنف الأول عالميا بعد الانجاز الذي حققه بقيادة منتخب بلاده للفوز بكأس العالم بعد ابتعاد اللقب استمر أربعة وعشرين عاما‏.‏
وكان المدرب الإيطالي قد حضر للقاهرة بدعوة من اتحاد الكرة وجهها له أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي لمنتخب مصر الأول أثناء فترة وجوده بإيطاليا للحصول علي دراسات تدريبيه مع فريق اليوفينوس الإيطالي‏.‏
حضر المؤتمر الصحفي للمدرب الإيطالي كل من سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد وحازم الهواري عضو الاتحاد وأدار المؤتمر مدحت شلبي مدير الإعلام والمتحدث الرسمي‏.‏
وقد افتتح المؤتمر بكلمة ألقاها رئيس الاتحاد أعرب خلالها عن سعادته بتلبية مارشيللو ليبي للدعوة التي وجهها له الاتحاد المصري عن طريق أحمد سليمان‏,‏ وأشاد بانجازات المدرب الإيطالي والتي كان أخرها الفوز بكأس العالم‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن الزيارة جاءت في موعدها تماما وحضور المدرب الإيطالي لمباراة منتخب مصر ومنتخب السويد وهو الأمر الذي أتاح له الفرصة لمشاهدة المنتخب المصري وتقييمه فنيا مؤكدا أن المدير الفني لمنتخب إيطاليا أبدي سعادته من المستوي العام الذي ظهر به منتخب مصر خلال اللقاء والتجانس الذي ظهر بين اللاعبين بعد آخر مرة شاهده فيها خلال زيارته لمصر في أثناء نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية التي أقيمت في القاهرة وفاز بها منتخب مصر‏.‏
كما أشاد سمير زاهر في كلمته بالمستوي الذي قدمه المنتخب المصري في لقائه مع السويد مشيرا إلي إمكانات حسن شحاتة الفنية ومعه باقي أفراد الجهاز الفني كما وعد سمير زاهر بتكريم الجهاز الفني ومديره الفني في أقرب فرصة‏.‏
مارشيللو ليبي الذي بدأ المؤتمر الصحفي بكلمة أشاد فيها بالحفاوة التي تلقاها في أثناء الزيارة وسعادته بمشاهدة منتخبي مصر الأول والأوليمبي مؤكدا أن مستوي منتخب مصر الأول خلال لقائه مع منتخب السويد كان مفاجأة بالنسبة له بتقديمه لعرض جيد أظهر التجانس الواضح بين كل اللاعبين في صفوف الفريق المصري‏,‏ مشيرا إلي قدرات حسن شحاتة في قيادة الفريق منذ الفوز بكأس الأمم الإفريقية الأخيرة بالقاهرة وحتي مباراته أمام السويد وكيفية محافظته علي الشكل العام لكيان الفريق رغم عدم تجمعه لفترات طويلة‏.‏ الأمر الذي يبرز قدراته كمدير فني علي مستوي طيب‏.‏
مارشيلو ليبي أشاد في كلمته باللاعبين المصريين وأكد أنهم يحترمون فانلة بلادهم لذلك ظهروا بهذا المستوي الطيب‏.‏
وعن فرصة احتراف اللاعبين المصريين في الدوري الإيطالي قال المدير الفني الإيطالي إنه يعلم جيدا أن هناك لاعبين مصريين محترفون بالدوري الأوروبي وأبرزهم اللاعب أحمد حسام وأبدي إعجابه بأدائه ورشحه للعب في الدوري الإيطالي‏.‏
وأكد أن المنتخب المصري يتميز بتجانس خطوطه والجماعية في اللعب لذلك فاز ببطولة الأمم الإفريقية ومازال لاعبو المنتخب يحتفظون بنفس الروح القتالية والأداء‏.‏
مارشيللو ليبي الذي يغادر القاهرة اليوم عائدا إلي بلاده أكد أنه الآن في فترة راحة من التدريب وأنه لن يناقش أي عروض لتدريب أحد الأندية إلا في شهر يوليو المقبل‏,‏ مشيرا إلي حسن العلاقة مع المسئولين في الاتحاد الإيطالي لكرة القدم الذين لم يتدخلوا في عمله في أثناء فترة توليه مهمة تدريب المنتخب الإيطالي‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب فينجادا حائر بين التصفيات الأولمبية والأفريقية
يواجه كوت ديفوار الصعب 24 مارس ويستعد للقاء أثيوبيا بأديس ابابا


تلقي اتحاد الكرة خطابا من اتحاد كوت ديفوار.. يؤكد فيه اقامة مباراة العودة لمنتخبي البلدين.. بتصفيات دورة الألعاب الأولمبية يوم السبت 24 مارس القادم في العاصمة ابيدجان. 
من جانب اخر يجتمع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأولمبي اليوم.. لتحديد موعد سفره الي اديس ابابا.. استعدادا للقاء منتخب اثيوبيا في بداية تصفيات دورة الألعاب الافريقية. 
وقال أيمن حافظ مدير المنتخب إن الجهاز الفني بقيادة فينجادا استقر بشكل نهائي علي السفر لأديس ابابا.. قبل موعد المباراة بيوم واحد فقط.. تفاديا للتأثير السلبي لاختلاف الظروف الجوية بين البلدين.. ونقص الاوكسجين لارتفاع اديس ابابا عن مستوي سطح البحر.. خاصة وأن العلم يؤكد أنه يمكن تفادي ذلك بالسفر قبلها بيوم واحد.. أو السفر قبلها بعشرة أيام علي الأقل حتي يمكن التكيف علي هذه الظروف ولكن ظروف استمرار مباريات الدوري وحاجة الأندية للاعبيها تحول دون السفر لمدة طويلة. 
المشكلة أن الاتحاد الاثيوبي لم يخطر اتحادنا رسميا وكتابيا بيوم محدد للمباراة خلال الفترة التي حددها الكاف من 23 حتي 25 فبراير الجاري.. وبناء علي رغبة الجهاز الفني بقيادة فينجادا.. تقرر عدم ارسال خطابات لاستدعاء لاعبي المنتخب أحمد مجدي وعمرو الحلواني المحترفين باليونان.. خاصة وأن المباراة القادمة مع اثيوبيا تتبع الاتحاد الافريقي وليس الفيفا وبالتالي لا يمكن إلزام ناديهما اليوناني بارسالهما.. في الوقت الذي أكد فيه فينجادا علي أيمن حافظ بضرورة الارسال مبكرا للاعبين للحضور والمشاركة في مباراة العودة مع كوت ديفوار لأنها الأصعب.. ولا بديل فيها عن الفوز للصعود للدور الثالث لتصفيات الأولمبياد.. ويحتاج الفريق لجهودهما وخبرتهما الدولية

----------


## محمود زايد

مشاكل المنتخبات الوطنية للناشئين تبحث عن حل
اتحاد الكرة يكتشف الخلل بعد فوات الأوان‏..‏
ومجدي عبدالغني يتحمل انهيار مسابقات القطاعات  


كشف الخروج الكبير لمنتخبات الناشئين‏,‏ والشباب من البطولات الإفريقية سواء كانت نهائيات أو تصفيات العطب الشديد في بنيان الفرق الوطنية‏,‏ التي تمثل المستقبل الحقيقي للكرة المصرية‏,‏ وإلي أي مدي سيكون بعد أقل من ثلاث سنوات وبالتحديد في نهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب إفريقيا‏.‏
ودفع هذا الفشل غير المألوف مجلس إدارة الاتحاد برئاسة سمير زاهر لإعادة النظر في أسباب الانكسارات المتتالية لكنه أرجأ مناقشة موقف المنتخب الأوليمبي لما بعد لقاء العودة في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لدورة بكين يوم‏25‏ فبراير الحالي مع كوت ديفوار بعد انتهاء الذهاب بالتعادل بهدف لكل فريق‏,‏ وعدم وضوح الرؤية بالنسبة لاجتياز الفريق لتلك العقبة‏!!.‏
واثبتت التقارير الفنية لمدربي الناشئين‏,‏ والشباب أن المشكلة الحقيقة التي أرقت الجميع تكمن في ضعف مسابقات الناشئين التي اهتزت عمليا بتغيير نظامها بعد إجبار اللواء إسماعيل اليمني رئيس قطاع الناشئين بسبب اشتباكه مع مجدي عبدالغني عضو مجلس الإدارة‏,‏ والذي تسبب بشكل أساسي في رحيل رئيس القطاع‏,‏ وتولي هو الإشراف عليه‏,‏ وظل يعقد الاجتماعات والجلسات دون أن يقدم جديدا في تلك المسابقات التي اهتزت وندر فيها النجوم والمواهب‏,‏ ولم يعد أمام مدربي المنتخبات الوطنية إلا اختيارات ضيقة‏,‏ ووصل الأمر إلي اشتراك لاعبين لا يمارسون اللعبة إلا في أضيق الحدود‏,‏ وكان حارس مرمي المنتخب الأوليمبي أحد هذه العناصر‏,‏ ومنذ تركه للنادي الأهلي‏,‏ وتحوله إلي أسمنت السويس‏,‏ وهو غائب عن المشاركات‏,‏ ومع ذلك اضطر الجهاز الفني للفريق الاعتماد عليه لعدم وجود بديل‏.‏
ويواجه اتحاد الكرة الآن العديد من المعوقات في سبيل إعادة تصحيح الأوراق‏,‏ بسبب تمسك مجدي عبدالغني بالإشراف علي القطاع‏,‏ ورفضه الشديد لتدخل أي عضو آخر إلي جانب إصراره علي عقد الاجتماعات بدون علم باقي الأعضاء المكلفين بالإشراف علي القطاع ومنهم محمود بكر‏,‏ وحازم الهواري‏,‏ هذا بخلاف أن عبدالغني هو عضو مجلس الإدارة الوحيد الذي يتمسك أيضا بمنصب المشرف العام علي المنتخب الأوليمبي‏,‏ رغم رفض سمير زاهر‏,‏ وأحمد شوبير‏,‏ وأحمد شاكر لنظرية الإشراف علي المنتخبات‏,‏ كما أن محمود بكر‏,‏ وحازم الهواري رفضا الاستمرار في الإشراف علي منتخبي الشباب‏,‏ والكرة الخماسية‏.‏
من ناحية أخري‏,‏ يغادر القاهرة اليوم أحمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد في طريقه إلي السودان لحضور اجتماعات الاتحاد الإفريقي التي تعقد هناك حتي بعد غد الثلاثاء‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي يؤجل سفره إلى أثيوبيا

 قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي تأجيل سفر الفريق إلى أثيوبيا لمواجهة منتخبها في الدور الأخير لتصفيات الألعاب الأفريقية والتي تستضيفها الجزائر في يوليو من العام الجاري.
وقال أيمن حافظ المدير الإداري للمنتخب في تصريحات لموقع FilGoal.com إن الجهاز الفني قرر تأجيل السفر إلى أثيوبيا قبل 48 ساعة من المباراة والتي ستقام أحد أيام 23 أو 24 أو 25 فبراير الجاري.
وأشار حافظ إلى أن الجهاز الفني من قبل بقيادة البرتغالي إدورادو "نيلو" فينجادا كان قد قرر السفر إلى أثيوبيا قبل المباراة بأسبوع لارتفاعها الشديد عن سطح البحر والذي يسبب ضيف في التنفس ، ثم تعديل الموعد إلى 48 ساعة قبل المباراة إذ أن هذه المدة لن تؤثر على اللاعبين.
وأضاف المدير الإداري للمنتخب أنه تمت مخاطبة الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم للحصول على تسجيل لمباراة المنتخب الأوليمبي الجزائري مع نظيره الأثيوبي في تصفيات الألعاب الأوليمبية ببكين 2008 والتي انتهت لمصلحة الأخير بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف.
وكان المنتخب المصري قد تعادل مع كوت ديفوار في مباراة الذهاب بالقاهرة في تصفيات بكين بهدف لكل منهما ، وتقام مباراة العودة في كوت ديفوار في مارس القادم.

----------


## محمود زايد

دعوة كويتية للعب مباراة ودية مع مصر




تلقى الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم دعوة من نظيره الكويتي لأداء مباراة ودية بين منتخبي مصر والكويت في شهر أبريل المقبل.
وحول مسئولو اتحاد الكرة الطلب إلى الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر بقيادة حسن شحاتة من أجل البت في قبولها من عدمه.
وقال سمير عدلي المدير الإداري لمنتخب مصر لموقع FilGoal.com يوم الاثنين إن احتمال أداء المباراة كبير نظرا لعدم وجود ارتباطات لمنتخب مصر خلال تلك الفترة.
وأوضح عدلي أن تلك المباراة كانت مقررة في الربع الأخير من العام الماضي، لكنها تأجلت بسبب عدم الاتفاق على موعد محدد بسبب الارتباطات المحلية للأندية.
وكان آخر لقاء جمع بين مصر والكويت في مايو عام 2005 تحت قيادة شحاتة أيضا وفاز "الفراعنة" بهدف نظيف حمل توقيع قائد الفريق الحالي أحمد حسن

----------


## badry_1986

مجهود رائع
يذكر فيشكر على رأى رؤوف بن خليف
تسلم ايدك ومستنين جديدك ياباشا

----------


## محمود زايد

> مجهود رائع
> يذكر فيشكر على رأى رؤوف بن خليف
> تسلم ايدك ومستنين جديدك ياباشا


العفو يا نجم 
وشكرا على مرورك الكريم :good:

----------


## محمود زايد

الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي يراقب حالة عبدالظاهر وأسامة عزب 
زاهر اجتمع مع جهاز المنتخب الاول لتحديد مواعيد مباراتي الكويت وأطفال الشوارع 

رغم انخراط لاعبي المنتخب الاوليمبي مع فرق انديتهم في منافسات الدوري الا ان الجهاز الفني يستعد لمباراة اثيوبيا يوم 24 أو 25 فبراير الحالي في تصفيات دورة الالعاب الافريقية وبعد لقاء العودة مع كوت ديفوار في تصفيات دورة الالعاب الاوليمبية من خلال اجتماعات متواصلة للجهاز برئاسة فينجادا المدير الفني.
وقال مجدي طلبة المدرب العام ان الاستعدادات الفنية لم تنقطع منذ المباراة الاولي في استعراض لاسباب التعادل 1/1 مع كوت ديفوار والمعطيات الجديدة عند الاستعداد للمباراة الثانية والاخطاء التي وقع فيها اللاعبون.. إلي جانب الاتصال باللاعبين والاطمئنان علي حالتهم في فرق انديتهم والتنبيه عليهم بالالتزام والجدية.
واستبعد طلبة اجراء أية تغييرات في قائمة الفريق لكنه اشار إلي امكانية ضم احمد عبدالظاهر لاعب انبي للمعسكر السابق للسفر إلي اثيوبيا شرط ان يكون قد شفي من الاصابة التي حرمته من التواجد مع المنتخب في مرحلة الاستعداد لمباراة كوت ديفوار وقبلها في بطولة الصداقة الدولية بقطر.. وليس مؤكدا ان يلحق بالفريق في مباراة اثيوبيا وان كان الامل كبيرا ان يلحق به قبل لقاء كوت ديفوار.. كما يراقب الجهاز الفني لاعبي المصري اسامة عزب الذي كان احد عناصر المنتخب قبل استبعاده، وهو الآن يظهر بمستوي جيد مع ناديه واحتمالات ضخمة كبيرة.
وابدي مجدي طلبة ارتياحا من استقرار الاوضاع وتحديد برنامج الفريق الذي يبدأ معسكره يوم 19 فبراير بعد مباريات الدوري مباشرة والتي تقام يومي 17 و..18 ويسافر إلي اثيوبيا يوم 22 أو 23 بعد تحديد موعد المباراة والمقرر لها اما يوم 24 أو 25 فبراير.. وراعي الجهاز الفني ان يكون السفر قبل وقت قصير من المباراة لتجنب الاثار السلبية من ارتفاع الرطوبة وقلة الاوكسجين.. واعتبر المباراة بروفة جيدة جدا لمباراة كوت ديفوار وتأتي في توقيت مناسب بما لا يستدعي البحث عن مباراة ودية في الفترة التي تفصل بينهما.
اختيارات المنتخب الاول
وبالنسبة للمنتخب الوطني الاول.. اجتمع معه أمس سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة لاستعراض خريطة المباريات الودية القادمة، خاصة مع الاتفاق المبدئي علي اقامة مباراة مصر والكويت الودية في الفترة من 14 إلي 17 أبريل القادم.. وهي نفس الفترة التي يرغب فيها الاتحاد في تنظيم مباراة كبري لصالح اطفال الشوارع.. وسوف يترك الاتحاد للجهاز الفني برئاسة حسن شحاتة اتخاذ القرار بشأن المباراتين ودراسة كل الاحتمالات، اما بتنظيمهما معا في نفس الفترة التي لا تشهد اقامة مباريات دولية او البحث عن موعد جديد لاحداهما.

----------


## محمود زايد

الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يقترح موعدين لمباراة أطفال الشوارع 
الموافقة علي لقاء الكويت في ابريل بشرط الاتفاق علي الضمانات الإدارية والمالية 
كتب إبراهيم ربيع: 
وافق الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم علي خوض مباراتين وديتين مع منتخب الكويت ومنتخب آخر لصالح أطفال الشوارع.. لكن رفض الجمع بين المباراتين في مواعيد متقاربة، حيث تحددت مباراة الكويت في الفترة من 14 إلي 17 ابريل القادم.. ويريد اتحاد الكرة استثمار هذه الفترة في تنظيم مباراة أطفال الشوارع.
وكان الجهاز قد اجتمع أول أمس مع سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة.. وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام انه تم اقتراح موعدين لمباراة أطفال الشوارع اما في المعسكر السابق لمباراة موريتانيا الأولي في تصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية في الفترة من 19 إلي 25 مارس، أو في المعسكر السابق للمباراة الثانية التي تقام احد أيام 1 أو 2 أو 3 يونيو القادم.
ومن الناحية الفنية تحمس الجهاز لمباراة الكويت.. لكنه ينتظر القرار الإداري الذي يتوقف علي الإجراءات الرسمية لإقامة المباراة المتبعة في الاتحاد مثل دفع مقدم مالي وتوقيع عقد يتضمن كل الشروط وهو ما لم يتحقق حتي الآن.. واكتفي الطرفان باتفاق شفهي عند لقاء سمير زاهر مع الشيخ طلال الفهد رئيس بعثة نادي القادسية ورئيس اللجنة الأوليمبية الكويتية.
واستمر الجهاز الفني في متابعة للاعبين المحترفين في الخارج.. واطمأن علي مشاركة الحارس شريف اكرامي مباراة كاملة مع فريق فينورد الهولندي.. كما اجري اتصالات للاطمئنان علي حالة حسام غالي الذي منعته الاصابة من المشاركة مع المنتخب أمام السويد في المباراة الدولية الودية ومع نادي توتنهام في الدوري الانجليزي وقد تماثل اللاعب للشفاء وأصبح جاهزا للمشاركة في المباريات المقبلة. وجرت اتصالات أيضا بأحمد حسام 'ميدو' وأحمد فتحي وأحمد حسن.


جهاز الأوليمبي اجتمع مع نايف


وبالنسبة للمنتخب الأوليمبي.. اجتمع الجهاز الفني أول أمس مع نايف عزت رئيس لجنة المسابقات في حضور مجدي عبدالغني المشرف علي المنتخب لتوفيق الاوضاع بالنسبة لمواعيد الدوري وخوض المنتخب لمبارياته مع أثيوبيا وكوت ديفوار في تصفيات الألعاب الافريقية والتصفيات الأوليمبية.. ولا توجد مشكلة الا في المباراة الثانية مع اثيوبيا التي تتزامن مع بعض الارتباطات للأندية ومنافسات الدوري.. كما شدد فينجادا المدير الفني علي ضرورة حل مشاكل اللاعبين الذين يلعبون أساسيين في أنديتهم خاصة لاعبي الزمالك حسام أسامة وأحمد غانم وأحمد عبدالرؤوف الذين لم يكملوا دورة الصداقة الدولية بقطر.. وربما تتكرر نفس المشكلة في المباراة الثانية مع اثيوبيا.

----------


## محمود زايد

جلسة بين فينجادا وميشيل لحل أزمة ثلاثي الزمالك مع المنتخب الأوليمبي 
وصول شريط مباراة إثيوبيا والجزائر.. وغياب عمرو الحلواني

 يعقد البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي جلسة مع هنري ميشيل المدير الفني للزمالك خلال الساعات المقبلة للوقوف علي مدي إمكانية ضم ثلاثي الزمالك أحمد عبدالرؤوف وأحمد غانم سلطان وحسام أسامة من عدمه للمشاركة في لقاء إثيوبيا يوم 25 فبراير الجاري بالعاصمة أديس أبابا في تصفيات دورة الألعاب الأفريقية حيث يسافر المنتخب يوم 23 والزمالك يلعب يوم 19 مع الترسانة في اللقاء المؤجل بالدوري و26 مع أهلي بوعريج، وكان قد وافق اتحاد الكرة علي إقامة مباريات الجولة الـ 22 يومي الأحد والاثنين لظروف سفر المنتخب لإثيوبيا.
وأكد أيمن حافظ المدير الإداري للمنتخب الأوليمبي أن لقاء الزمالك مع أهلي بوعريج صعب خاصة وأنه في الجزائر وهناك تفهم كامل من جانبي الزمالك والمسئولين في المنتخب الأوليمبي بصعوبة ارتباط مباراتي الفريقين.
وأضاف في الإمكان ان يحدث تنسيق لضم لاعب أو لاعبين فقط حسب الظروف والرؤية التي سيقدمها كل طرف.
يذكر ان أسماء لاعبي المنتخب سيتم إعلانها عقب مباريات الجولة الـ 22 وسيختار فينجادا 20 لاعبا.
وبات في حكم المؤكد غياب عمرو الحلواني المحترف باليونان لانشغاله مع ناديه في إحدي المباريات الصعبة خاصة أن دورة الألعاب الأفريقية غير مدرجة ضمن أجندة الاتحاد الدولي باعتبارها دورة إقليمية، بينما هناك احتمال لضم أحمد مجدي ليصل غداً &#187;الأحد&#171; حيث سيلعب يوم السبت في لقاء سهل بالدوري اليوناني.
في شأن آخر وصل أمس شريط مباراة إثيوبيا في الجزائر والتي أقيمت بالعاصمة الجزائرية في تصفيات الدورة الأوليمبية وانتهت بفوز إثيوبيا 3/1 في مفاجأة قوية تتم عن قوة الفريق الإثيوبي.
وكان القنصل العام المصري في السفارة المصرية بالجزائز المستشار هشام عبدالوهاب قد أرسل الشريط علي متن طائرة مصر للطيران

----------


## محمود زايد

استعداداً لموريتانيا
19 مارس.. معسكر أولاد شحاتة
دورة دولية للمدربين العرب والأفارقة 18 فبراير


عقد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم اجتماعا مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة لبحث ترتيبات الاستعدادات لمباراة موريتانيا التي تقام بالقاهرة يوم 25 مارس في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا. 
وصرح الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني بأن المعسكر يبدأ من 19 مارس وحتي موعد المباراة 25 من نفس الشهر. 
ويستغل الجهاز الفني المرحلة المقبلة لمتابعة مباريات الدوري العام وكذلك اللقاءات الافريقية للأندية ويتابع أيضا المحترفين في الخارج للوقوف علي مستواهم. 
ومن ناحية أخري تنظم اكاديمية كرة القدم بالاتحاد المصري دورة دولية للمدربين خلال الفترة من 18 إلي 28 فبراير الحالي وكذلك الدورة الدولية لمدربي حراس المرمي خلال الفترة من الأول حتي 7 مارس بنادي المقاولون العرب ويحاضر فيها المحاضر الدولي يوفن فيجا محاضر بالاتحاد الالماني لكرة القدم ويشترك فيها العديد من مدربي كرة القدم بالاندية والمنتخبات المصرية والعربية. 
صرح بذلك الدكتور فاروق عبدالوهاب سكرتير عام الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم الذي عاد من السودان بعد حضوره اجتماعات سكرتيري عمومي الاتحادات الأهلية الافريقية والتي جرت في السودان. 
من ناحية أخري أجرت لجنة المسابقات تعديلا علي موعد مباراة الترسانة والمصري في الاسبوع الرابع والعشرين حيث تقرر اقامتها يوم الاربعاء 14 مارس بدلا من الثلاثاء 13 من نفس الشهر نظرا لتعديل موعد مباراة المنتخب الأولمبي في تصفيات الالعاب الافريقية.

----------


## محمود زايد

بكر يطالب باجتماع طارئ في اتحاد الكرة لمناقشة أسباب فشل المنتخبات




طلب محمود بكر عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة من سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد عقد جلسة طارئة هذا الأسبوع لبحث أسباب إخفاق منتخبي الناشئين والشباب في البطولات الأفريقية، فضلاً عن تعثر المنتخب الأوليمبي في المنافسة علي الصعود لدورة الألعاب الأوليمبية ببكين ٢٠٠٨ بعد التعادل الايجابي ١/١ مع المنتخب الإيفواري.
واقترح بكر دعوة علاء نبيل المدير الفني لمنتخب الناشئين وإسماعيل يوسف المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب ونيلو فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي لمناقشتهم في أسباب الإخفاق من الناحية الفنية من أجل إزالة العقبات التي واجهتهم في الفترة السابقة.
وأرجع بكر أسباب الإخفاق إلي ابتعاد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة عن عقد جلسات خاصة مع الأجهزة الفنية المختلفة للمنتخبات الوطنية لعلاج السلبيات التي تواجههم خلال معسكرات الإعداد.
وقال إن الاعضاء تركوا الأمر إلي سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد للتصدي بمفرده لأي مشاكل تواجه المنتخبات الوطنية، وهو ما تسبب في إيجاد فجوة بين الأعضاء والمديرين الفنيين للمنتخبات، لافتًا إلي أن القرارات الفردية لا تعالج أي سلبيات، خصوصًا إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بأمور فنية.
وأضاف: أنا لا أشكك في قدرة سمير زاهر علي حل الأزمات بدليل نجاحه في الإشراف علي المنتخب الوطني خلال بطولة أمم أفريقيا ٢٠٠٦، فضلاً عن تمكنه من زيادة الموارد المالية للاتحاد، لكن الأمور الفنية تتطلب الاستفادة من آراء جميع الأعضاء.
وقال إن المجلس يضم مجموعة متميزة من اللاعبين القدامي أصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة في مجال الكرة ويجب الاستفادة منهم قبل فوات الآوان.
وشدد علي أن مجلس الإدارة لم يستفد من خبرته الكبيرة في الأمور الفنية حتي الآن، وقال: فضلت الابتعاد بعد أن وجدت تجاهلاً لدوري داخل المجلس، وحتي لا أثير أي مشاكل مع أحد.
وحذر بكر من عدم الإسراع في معالجة الأسباب التي وضعت المنتخبات الوطنية في هذا المأزق.
وأشار إلي أنه يؤيد فكرة إسناد مهمة الإشراف علي منتخبات الأوليمبي والشباب والناشئين إلي البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا للاستفادة من خبراته لكنه اشترط أن يكون ذلك في الموسم المقبل نظرًا لانشغاله مع المنتخب الأوليمبي في التصفيات المؤهلة للألعاب الأفريقية أو أوليمبياد بكين.
وقال إن المجلس كان يجب عليه إسناد مهمة الإشراف لفينجادا من بداية الموسم، لكن الوقت داهمنا، وأصبح يتطلب منه التركيز في مهمته.
ولفت إلي أن المراحل السنية للاعبين صغار السن تحتاج لرعاية خاصة، ولابد لمن يتولاها أن يكون صاحب خبرة في هذا المجال. ورفض فكرة تعيين طبيب نفسي للناشئين، وقال &#171;إن لاعبينا ليسوا مجانين، مشيرًا إلي ضرورة تعيين إخصائي اجتماعي لمنتخب الناشئين فقط لأن اللاعبين في هذه السن الصغيرة يتأثرون سلبًا بالبيئة التي تربوا فيها.

----------


## محمود زايد

اجتماع مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة الأربعاء
إعلان تفاصيل مشروع الهيكلة الإدارية بعد انتهاء مرحلته الأولي
سمير زاهر يرفض تصرفات فينجادا‏..‏ ويقابل وزير الإعلام لترتيب إذاعة المباريات

اجتماعا مهما بعد ظهر الأربعاء المقبل‏,‏ تتم خلاله مناقشة العديد من القضايا التي أوشكت علي الانتهاء‏,‏ منها مشروع إعادة الهيكلة الإدارية الذي انتهت مرحلته الأولي بعد أن استغرق العمل فيه قرابة الأشهر الستة‏,‏ وهو المشروع الذي يعد البداية الحقيقية لترتيب دولاب العمل داخل مشقر الاتحاد للأعوام الخمسين المقبلة‏,‏ لتنتهي بذلك مرحلة عدم وجود أساس أو نظام يسير عليه العاملون‏,‏ ومن المنتظر أن يحضر رئيس الشركة المسئولة عن المشروع جانبا من اجتماع مجلس الإدارة لشرح خطوة تنفيذ المرحلة الأولي وأهم ملامحها‏,‏ وكيفية تفعيلها‏.‏
كما سيقوم سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة بإعلان تفاصيل المشروع في مؤتمر صحفي عقب انتهاء اجتماع المجلس‏.‏كما يناقش مجلس الإدارة خطة استعداد المنتخب الوطني الأول لمباراة موريتانيا في تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة للمشاركة في نهائيات الأمم الإفريقية‏2008‏ في غانا‏,‏ والمباريات التي سيؤديها المنتخب أمام الكويت والإمارات استعدادا لاستكمال مشوار التصفيات‏.‏ كما يناقش أيضا استعدادات المنتخب الأوليمبي لمباراة كوت ديفوار الثانية في تصفيات دورة بكين‏.‏
وكذلك عقود الرعاية بعد أن طلبت بعض الشركات الكبري الدولية المشاركة في رعاية بعض أنشطة الاتحاد‏,‏ منها إذاعة مباريات الدوري علي الإنترنت وأجهزة التليفون المحمول‏.‏
من ناحية أخري أكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة رفضه سفر نيلو فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي إلي الإمارات في هذا التوقيت‏,‏ لقضاء إجازة‏,‏ برغم نص الاتفاق الموقع معه علي ذلك‏,‏ لكنه أوضح أنه من المهم أن يكون فينجادا موجودا في مصر خلال هذه الفترة المهمة والتحضير لمباراة إثيوبيا‏,‏ وبعدها مباراة كوت ديفوار‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن سفره وتناقل أجهزة الإعلام لأخبار عن تفاوضه مع أحد أندية دبي من شأنه أن يبث الروح الانهزامية في المنتخب الأوليمبي‏,‏ وهو ما أرفضه تماما‏,‏ لذلك طلبت من مجدي عبدالغني تقريرا عن ذلك لعرضه علي مجلس الإدارة‏.‏
في سياق آخر أكد سمير زاهر تهنئته للنادي الأهلي لانطلاق قناته الفضائية الجديدة‏,‏ باعتبار أن ذلك يعد مكسبا لجميع الأندية واتحاد الكرة للشروع في إنشاء قنوات خاصة لهم تسهم في تنمية موارد الأندية‏,‏ لأنه فتح الباب بذلك أمام الجميع للمضي قدما في هذه المشروعات‏.‏
وأضاف سمير زاهر أنه سيقوم خلال أيام بمقابلة السيد أنس الفقي وزير الإعلام للوقوف علي ما تم مع النادي الأهلي بشأن القناة التليفزيونية‏,‏ وترتيب المرحلة المقبلة في ظل تعاقد الأهلي مع القنوات الفضائية لإذاعة مبارياته‏,‏ بما يصب في مصلحة الجميع والكرة المصرية بشكل خاص‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

٢٢ لاعباً في معسكر المنتخب الأوليمبي استعدادا لإثيوبيا

يعود في السابعة مساء اليوم المنتخب الأوليمبي للتجمع بأحد فنادق مدينة ٦ أكتوبر استعدادا للسفر إلي إثيوبيا يوم الجمعة المقبل لخوض مباراة الذهاب في تصفيات دورة الألعاب الأفريقية ، والمقررة يوم الأحد المقبل.وأعلن أمس الجهاز الفني- بعيدا عن أزمة المدير الفني وسفره إلي دبي للتعاقد مع نادي النصر - أسماء ٢٢ لاعبا ينتظمون في المعسكر وهم: أمير توفيق وأحمد عادل عبدالمنعم ، وكريم ذكري وعاشور الأدهم وأسامة عزب وأحمد نبيه وحسام عاشور وعبداللاه جلال وأحمد شديد وعبدالعزيز توفيق، وأحمد المحمدي وأحمد عبدالظاهر ومحمد إبراهيم وعبدالله السعيد وعبدالله الشحات وأحمد سمير فرج ومحمد عبد الشافي وعبدالحميد شبانة وشيكابالا ورضا الويشي ومحمد رجب &#171;ريعو&#187; ورائد منسي.
 وبذلك خلت القائمة من ثلاثي الزمالك حسام أسامة وأحمد عبدالرؤوف وأحمد غانم لارتباطهم بمباراة فريقهم أمام أهلي بوعريج الجزائري في اليوم التالي لمباراة إثيوبيا كما ضمت لأول مرة بعد فترة غياب أسامة عزب لاعب المصري وأحمد عبدالظاهر لاعب إنبي.
ويؤدي الفريق مرانه غدا علي فترتين فيما يتدرب باقي الأيام حتي موعد سفره في الخامسة مساء الجمعة علي فترة واحدة. 
وكان الجهاز قد فضل السفر إلي أديس أبابا قبل يومين من المباراة خشية تعرض اللاعبين لآثار جانيبة نتيجة نقص الأوكسجين بسبب الارتفاع عن سطح البحر بمقدار ٢٤٠٠ متراً الأمر الذي جعل الجهاز الفني يرفض فكرة بقاء لاعبي الأهلي بأديس أبابا عقب انتهاء مباراة السوبر الأفريقي التي أقيمت أمس.

----------


## محمود زايد

بعد قرار الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم بمشاركة منتخب مواليد‏92‏ بالبطولة العربية
اتجاه قوي لإشراف فينجادا علي منتخبات الناشئين فنيا‏!!



يحاول مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر الخروج بأفضل القرارات خلال اجتماع ظهر بعد غد الذي سيناقش العديد من القضايا ومنها علي وجه الخصوص قضية الجهازين الفنيين لمنتخبي مواليد‏89‏ و‏92‏ بعد أن اتخذ الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم قرارا بالمشاركة بمنتخب‏92‏ بدلا من منتخب مواليد‏90‏ والذي كان يتولي تدريبه الكابتن علاء نبيل‏..‏ والسؤال هنا‏:‏ هل يتخذ اتحاد الكرة قرارا بإسناد منتخب مواليد‏92‏ لربيع ياسين وجهازه المعاون
من أجل اعطائه الفرصة بالاشتراك في البطولة العربية بالسعودية يوليو المقبل في حالة موافقة اتحاد الكرة علي مشاركته من أجل اظهار إمكاناته كمدير فني‏..‏ علي أن يتم اسناد منتخب مواليد‏89‏ لعلاء نبيل وجهازه الفني المعاون لما يتمتع به علاء نبيل من خبرة اللعب والتدريب الدولي‏,‏ حيث إنه قام بتدريب العديد من المنتخبات وذلك قبل المشاركة بهذا الفريق في تصفيات إفريقيا لهذه السن عام‏2009,‏ فهذا الفريق له الاستمرارية حتي عام‏2012‏ والذي ستقام فيه بطولة كأس العالم الخاصة بهذه السن؟‏..‏
وهل سيتم اتخاذ قرار باسناد مهمة الاشراف الفني لفينجادا علي منتخبات الناشئين‏..‏ وهل هو الاجدر والانسب لهذا المنصب أم لا؟‏!.‏
ومن جانبه علق محمود بكر ـ عضو مجلس اتحاد الكرة علي الأمر قائلا‏:‏ يجب علي مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة أن يجلس مع هؤلاء المديرين الفنيين علي طاولة الاجتماعات لبحث الأمور كاملة خلال الفترة التي قضاها كلاهما من ايجابيات وسلبيات ومن هم أفضل اللاعبين لديهما وما الذي تم صرفه خلال فترة الاعداد والنظر الي السيرة الذاتية لكليهما من أجل وضع المدير الفني المناسب في المكان الصحيح‏.‏
ومجلس الادارة سوف يجتمع بعد غد لبحث هذا الأمر والخروج بأفضل قرار كما أنني أفضل أن يكون فينجادا مشرفا عاما علي منتخبات الناشئين وهذا ليس عيبا كما يعتقد مدربو هذه المنتخبات فلهم جميع الصلاحيات في عمل كل شيء من ضم واستبعاد أي لاعب وغير ذلك من الفنيات فالمشرف العام له أن يضع الخطة المستقبلية للسير علي نهجها فقط‏..‏
وقال اللواء علي حفظي عضو المجلس إنه خلال الاجتماع سيطالب بإسناد مهمة الاشراف الفني لفينجادا ـ المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي علي جميع منتخبات الناشئين لوضع القواعد الأساسية والخطة الصحيحة ليسير عليها المديرون الفنيون لمنتخبات الناشئين‏,‏ مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن يتم تأهيل اللاعبين نفسيا قبل أي بطولة يخوضها هؤلاء الناشئون لأنني شاهدت مدي الرهبة التي يشعر بها الناشئون خلال مصاحبتي لهم خلال مشاركتهم في البطولات الكبري مثلما شارك منتخب مواليد‏90‏ بالتصفيات الافريقية

ومثلما شارك منتخب الشباب بتصفيات إفريقيا أيضا وكلاهما خرج من البطولتين لعدم تأهيل اللاعبين نفسيا‏..‏ وأضاف علي حفظي‏:‏ أري أن فرق الناشئين تفتقد للمهاجمين‏,‏ فهناك ندرة في هذا المركز المؤثر‏,‏ وهذا غير مبشر بالخير للكرة المصرية‏,‏ فيجب علي الأندية بحث هذا الأمر مبكرا‏..‏يحاول مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر الخروج بأفضل القرارات خلال اجتماع ظهر بعد غد الذي سيناقش العديد من القضايا ومنها علي وجه الخصوص قضية الجهازين الفنيين لمنتخبي مواليد‏89‏ و‏92‏

بعد أن اتخذ الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم قرارا بالمشاركة بمنتخب‏92‏ بدلا من منتخب مواليد‏90‏ والذي كان يتولي تدريبه الكابتن علاء نبيل‏..‏ والسؤال هنا‏:‏ هل يتخذ اتحاد الكرة قرارا بإسناد منتخب مواليد‏92‏ لربيع ياسين وجهازه المعاون من أجل اعطائه الفرصة بالاشتراك في البطولة العربية بالسعودية يوليو المقبل في حالة موافقة اتحاد الكرة علي مشاركته من أجل اظهار إمكاناته كمدير فني‏..‏ علي أن يتم اسناد منتخب مواليد‏89‏ لعلاء نبيل وجهازه الفني المعاون لما يتمتع به علاء نبيل من خبرة اللعب والتدريب الدولي‏,‏ حيث إنه قام بتدريب العديد من المنتخبات وذلك قبل المشاركة بهذا الفريق في تصفيات إفريقيا لهذه السن عام‏2009,‏ فهذا الفريق له الاستمرارية حتي عام‏2012‏ والذي ستقام فيه بطولة كأس العالم الخاصة بهذه السن؟‏..‏

----------


## badry_1986

مازال مجهودك يا حودا يذكر فيشكر
تسلم ايدك

----------


## محمود زايد

> مازال مجهودك يا حودا يذكر فيشكر
> تسلم ايدك


ربنا يكرمك يانجم
انا اللى بشكرك على المتابعه الجميله للموضوع

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخبنا يواجه قطر بالدوحة.. منتصف ابريل


أعلن الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم عن موافقة منتخب مصر الأول لكرة القدم علي اللعب في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة مباراة ودية خلال الفترة من 14 إلي 16 ابريل القادم وذلك في اطار التعاون والاتفاق بين الاتحادين القطري والمصري. 
وتأتي هذه المباراة بمثابة مرحلة من مراحل اعداد المنتخب القطري للمشاركة في نهائيات كأس الأمم الآسيوية التي تنطلق فعالياتها خلال يوليو القادم في أربع دول آسيوية ولأول مرة حيث سيلعب المنتخب القطري مبارياته في دولة فيتنام في المجموعة الثانية والتي تضم إلي جواره منتخبات اليابان والإمارات وفيتنام. 
ويسعي المنتخب القطري من خلال مواجهة منتخبنا الوطني إلي الاستفادة القصوي من بطل القارة الافريقية وايضا وضع لاعبي منتخب قطر تحت ضغط جماهيري لمعايشة الوضع في كأس آمم آسيا يحث سيكون لوجود المنتخب المصري في الدوحة أثره الكبير في حضور الجماهير التي من المتوقع لها ان تملأ مدرجات الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة. 
وتجربة المنتخب القطري مع منتخبنا المقبلة لها أهداف فنية وأخري نفسية يسعي من خلالها مدرب قطر البوسني جمال الدين موسوفيتش إلي تحقيق أغراض معينة حيث وضعت لجنة المنتخبات بالاتحاد القطري والتي يرأسها لاعب المنتخب ونادي السد الأسبق فهد الكواري عدة مباريات للمنتخب قبل آمم آسيا ومنها مثلا اقامة معسكر تدريبي في احدي الدول الآسيوية التي تستضيف كأس الأمم وتحديدا في ماليزيا واللعب هناك مباراتين مع فرق هذه المجموعة والتي تضم الصين وإيران وأوزبكستان وهناك معسكر آخر للمنتخب القطري في ألمانيا خلال يونيو القادم. كما وضع منتخب قطر ضمن خطته عددا من المباريات مع منتخبات عربية وآسيوية أخري. 
يذكر ان المنتخب الأوليمبي المصري قد شارك مؤخرا في بطولة الصداقة الدولية وتوج بطلا لها وكان الحضور الجماهيري المصري متميزا للغاية وكان الاتحاد المصري قد عقد اتفاقية توأمة مع الاتحاد القطري للاستفادة من المباريات والمعسكرات في البلدين وتبادل الحكام. 
السد الأقرب للدوري 
من ناحية أخري أصبح فريق السد هو الأقرب بنسبة كبيرة للفوز باللقب للمرة الثانية علي التوالي حيث يحتاج هذا الفريق إلي 5 نقاط من أصل 21 نقطة باقية في المسابقة ليتوج باللقب ويدرب هذا الفريق والملقب بزعيم الأندية القطرية المدرب جورج فوساتي المدير الفني السابق لمنتخب أوراجواي وقدم مع الفريق أحسن العروض حتي الآن وهو نفسه المدرب الذي قاد السد لبطولة الدوري الموسم الماضي. 
وفي نفس الوقت أصبح أقدم الأندية القطرية وهو النادي الأهلي مهددا بشكل كبير بالهبوط لدوري الدرجة الثانية ويحتاج الفريق إلي معجزة للبقاء في دوري المحترفين. 
علي جانب آخر يلتقي منتخب قطر الأوليمبي اليوم مع نظيره العماني في مباراة ودية استعدادا لتصفيات أوليمبياد بكين حيث سيخوض منتخب قطر أولي مبارياته ضد المنتخب الكويتي.

----------


## محمود زايد

شوبير بأعلي صوت :فينجادا..لن يفلت من الحساب
أتصدي لأخطاء الآخرين.. وحقوق الاتحاد في قناة الأهلي محفوظة


سيطرت علي اتحاد الكرة في الفترة الأخيرة أحداث ساخنة في مقدمتها سفر فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي إلي الإمارات فجأة ودون سابق استئذان من مجلس الإدارة بالإضافة إلي عدم مناقشة التقارير الفنية عن أحوال المنتخبات الوطنية خاصة منتخبي الشباب والناشئين وفشلها في مهمتها وكذلك عملية الإصلاح الإداري وقرب إطلاق الأهلي لقناته الفضائية. في ظل هذه الأحداث الساخنة فإن من المتوقع أن يكون اجتماع مجلس الإدارة غداً عاصفاً للغاية حيث أعد كل عضو من مجلس الإدارة عدته لهذا الاجتماع لدرجة أن عدداً كبيراً منهم اعتبر هذا الاجتماع نقطة فاصلة داخل المجلس الحالي. أكد الكابتن أحمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد أنه في انتظار وعد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس المجلس بتصحيح الأوضاع وإعادة فرض نظام جديد علي أسلوب الإدارة داخل الاتحاد يحترمه جميع أعضاء مجلس الإدارة. 
قال إنني أرفض وأنا نائب رئيس الاتحاد أن أفاجأ بوجود اجتماعات داخل الاتحاد دون أن أعلم بها مثل اجتماع رؤساء المناطق علي مستوي الجمهورية والذي دعي إليه مجدي عبدالغني أو أن أعلم بجدول أعمال مجلس الإدارة القادم "غداً" من خلال الصحف. 
أكد أنه لم ينتقد سمير زاهر لأنه متأكد من أن رئيس الاتحاد يريد بدوره إيقاف هذه المخالفات. 
قال إنه سيظل يحارب ازدواجية القرار حتي يصبح مجلس الإدارة صاحب قرار واحد يتفق عليه جميع الأعضاء مشيراً إلي أن المجلس لابد أن يعمل ككتلة واحدة. 
أشار إلي أن اجتماع المجلس القادم سيكون هاماً من أجل مناقشة التقارير الفنية للمنتخبات الوطنية خاصة الشباب والناشئين بعد خروجها من البطولات بخفي حنين مؤكداً علي أن هذه المناقشة تأخرت كثيراً. نفي أحمد شوبير أن يكون هدد بتقديم استقالته وقال لم يحدث ولن يحدث لأنني منتخب من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية وسأظل أكافح داخل هذا المجلس حتي نصل إلي الدرجة التي يرضي عنها الجميع وأؤكد بأن الأوضاع داخل الاتحاد لن تستمر علي ما هي عليه وأعد بأن التغيير قادم. 
أشار شوبير إلي أنه يعرف حدوده جيداً كنائب رئيس الاتحاد ويعلم تماماً بأنه لن يستطيع إجراء التعديل المطلوب بمفرده. 
أكد أنه لا يوجد ناد فوق اتحاد الكرة كما أشيع في الفترة الأخيرة لأن الاتحاد هو الأب الشرعي لكل الأندية وحول اقتراب الأهلي من اطلاق قناة الفضائية فقال إن هذا لم يحسم بعد وسيأخذ وقتاً طويلاً وفي كل الأحوال فإن اتحاد الكرة له حق في هذه القناة. 
وبخصوص موقف فينجادا وسفره إلي الإمارات بدون استئذان فقال سيطرح هذا الأمر أيضاً علي ترابيزة الاجتماع لأنه علي الأقل يجب أن يعلم مجلس الإدارة بسفره حتي وإن دافع عن نفسه أنه كان في إجازته لأنه أخطأ بكل المقاييس. 
رفض أحمد شوبير الرد علي اتهامات أحمد مجاهد رئيس لجنة شئون اللاعبين السابق له وقال إنه كان موظفاً بالاتحاد ورحل ولن أرد عليه.

----------


## محمود زايد

اتحاد الكرة يحدد اليوم موقف فينجادا

يعقد مجلس ادارة اتحاد كرة القدم برئاسة سمير زاهر اجتماعا ظهر اليوم يناقش خلاله العديد من الأمور المهمة يأتي في مقدمتها ما أثير حول المدير الفني للمنتخب الاوليمبي نيلو فينجادا وقيامه بالتفاوض مع أحد اندية الامارات للتعاقد معها‏.‏
وهي التصرفات التي رفضها اتحاد الكرة حيث قام رئيس الاتحاد بالتباحث مع مجدي عبدالغني عضو المجلس ومطالبته للأخير بأعداد تقرير عن ذلك يتم مناقشته اليوم خلال جلسة المجلس‏,‏ وربما يتخذ المجلس موقفا حازما في حالة التأكد من قيام فينجادا بأجراء مفاوضات مع الأندية الاماراتية‏,‏ في حين أن تحفظ اتحاد الكرة يرتكز علي أهمية هذه المرحلة بالنسبة للمنتخب الاوليمبي‏,‏ وان تناول هذه الأخبار من شأنه أن يؤثر بالسلب علي لاعبي المنتخب الأوليمبي‏.‏
كما يناقش المجلس الاعتذار عن عدم المشاركة في البطولة العربية التي كان من المقرر اقامتها في الرياض بعد ان اتخذ الاتحاد العربي موقفا غريبا بأن تشارك في البطولة المنتخبات مواليد‏92‏ وهو ما جعل الاتحاد في موقف صعب نظرا لاستحالة تكوين منتخب جديد في هذه الفترة القصيرة‏.‏
كما يحضر اجتماع اليوم رئيس الشركة المسئولة عن اعادة هيكلة المنظومة الادارية داخل الاتحاد للمرة الأولي منذ‏40‏ عاما بعد انتهاء المرحلة الاولي لاعلان أعضاء المجلس بتفاصيل المشروع الذي يطمع اتحاد الكرة في أن يكون نموذجا يساهم في الأرتقاء بعناصر لعبة كرة القدم وفي حالة تطبيقه يمكن مساعدة الأندية في تطبيقه هي الأخري لترفع المنظومة الرياضية بشكل عام‏.‏
من ناحية أخري اجتمع أمس سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة مع أنس الفقي وزير الاعلام تم خلاله مناقشة جميع الأمور الخاصة بالبث التليفزيوني والقنوات الفضائية المختلفة‏,‏ وكيفية المساهمة في زيادة الموارد المالية لاتحاد الكرة والأندية‏,‏ وتم خلال الاجتماع الاتفاق علي عقد جلسة مشتركة تضم مسئولي اتحاد الكرة والأهلي واتحاد الاذاعة والتليفزيون لوضع الضوابط التي ترضي جميع الأطراف وتساهم في زيادة الموارد المالية للجميع‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

فينجادا يكشف المستور في المنتخب الأوليمبي الاثيوبي
لقاء نجوم الحبشة مع الجزائر يؤكد صعوبة مواجهة الأحد
والجهاز الفني يحتفل بعيد ميلاد ريعو الأوليمبي 



رفع البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي درجة الاستعداد للمواجهة المهمة مع المنتخب الاثيوبي‏25‏ فبراير الحالي بأديس أبابا في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة الألعاب الإفريقية التي تستضيفها الجزائر يوليو المقبل‏.‏
فقد قام فينجادا والجهاز الفني المعاون له بمتابعة تسجيل للقاء المنتخب الأوليمبي الاثيوبي مع نظيره الجزائري في التصفيات المؤهلة لاوليمبياد بكين والذي أقيم في الجزائر قبل ثلاثة أسابيع وانتهي بفوز المنتخب الاثيوبي‏1/3‏ بعد عرض قوي‏.‏
ومن المقرر أن يقوم الجهاز الفني اليوم بعرض هذه المباراة علي اللاعبين للتعرف علي قدرات المنتخب الاثيوبي الذي يلتقون به يوم الأحد المقبل في ذهاب التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة الألعاب الإفريقية‏.‏
وعن وجهة نظر الجهاز الفني بعد مشاهدة المنتخب الاثيوبي أكد فينجادا أن الفريق يملك مجموعة متميزة من اللاعبين يعتمدون علي الأداء الجماعي والسرعة في التحول بين حالتي الدفاع والهجوم لدرجة أنك تشعر بأنه فريق أول وليس منتخبا أوليمبيا‏.‏
وأوضح المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي أن هناك أكثر من لاعب بالفريق الاثيوبي هو محور الأداء الهجومي ولابد من العمل علي ايقاف هذه المحاور لتحقيق أفضل نتيجة ممكنة في لقاء الأحد المقبل قبل حضور فريق اثيوبيا الأوليمبي للقاهرة لخوض لقاء العودة في هذه التصفيات‏.‏
وبعيدا عن تصريحات المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الأوليمبي فمن المقرر أن يخوض الفريق مرانا قويا اليوم بأحد الملاعب الخاصة بطريق مصر ـ الإسكندرية الصحراوي حيث تقيم البعثة في أحد فنادق هذه المنطقة وهو المران الوحيد الذي يخوضه الفريق قبل سفره غدا إلي اديس أبابا عاصمة اثيوبيا‏.‏
والجدير بالذكر أن معسكر المنتخب الأوليمبي يضم‏20‏ لاعبا من المحترفين محليا وذلك بعد أن حالت الظروف دون انضمام الثنائي المحترف باليونان أحمد مجدي وعمرو الحلواني لأن لقاء اثيوبيا ليس في أحد المواعيد الخاصة بالأجندة الدولية الخاصة بالاتحاد الدولي‏.‏
وكان الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي قد أصر أمس علي الاحتفال بعيد ميلاد لاعب الفريق محمد ريعو حيث قام الجميع جهاز فني ولاعبون بتهنئة اللاعب‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

اتحاد الكرة يفتح الملفات الساخنة
يناقش سر سفر فينجادا بدون إذن.. فشل الناشئين في أفريقيا.. موقف المنتخب الأوليمبي
شوبير: الحضري أحسن حارس في تاريخ الكرة المصرية
لا تغيير في الهيكّلة الإدارية إلا بعد نهاية الموسم 

يعقد اليوم مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم اجتماعاً هاماً برئاسة الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد يفتح خلاله الملفات الساخنة لوضع النقاط علي الحروف لكل ملف حيث يناقش المجلس التقارير الخاصة بالمنتخبات الوطنية وأهمها خروج منتخب الشباب من التصفيات الأفريقية وموقف المنتخب الأوليمبي وكذلك أسباب سفر فينجادا إلي الإمارات دون الحصول علي إذن من مجلس الإدارة. 
ويناقش المجلس أيضاً الهيكلة الإدارية الجديدة للعمل داخل الاتحاد واللجان المختلفة. 
علمت "المساء" من مصدر مسئول باتحاد الكرة أنه لن تحدث أي تغييرات إدارية داخل الاتحاد خلال هذه الفترة بل سيتم تنفيذ الهيكلة الجديدة عقب نهاية الموسم الكروي الحالي.. حيث سيتم تعيين لجان محترفة لا يزيد عدد أعضاء كل لجنة علي 5 أفراد. 
ويقرر المجلس في اجتماع اليوم تنظيم سفر أعضاء مجلس الإدارة مع البعثات الكروية حيث لابد أن يرأس أعضاء مجلس الإدارة البعثات حتي لا يتكرر ما حدث في الكرة الخماسية في ليبيا 
تكريم الأهلي واجب 
من ناحية أخري صرح الكابتن أحمد شوبير نائب رئيس الا تحاد بأن اتحاد الكرة يفكر جديا في إقامة حفل تكريم كبير للنادي الأهلي بمناسبة تفوقه الواضح افريقيا وعالمياً وسيكون الحفل لائقاً بما قدمه الأهلي من إنجازات للكرة المصرية بالكامل. 
وأضاف شوبير أن فوز الأهلي بالبطولات جاء نتيجة للمنظومة الناجحة داخل النادي بداية من مجلس إدارة يؤدي دوره علي الوجه الأكمل.. ولجان تؤدي واجبها وجهاز فني يعمل باستقلالية ومجموعة من اللاعبين الأكفاء كل ذلك أدي إلي طموحات الفوز بالبطولات. 
وأشاد أحمد شوبير بعصام الحضري وقال إنه أفضل حارس مرمي في تاريخ الكرة المصرية وهذه شهادتي أمام الله سبحانه وتعالي.

----------


## محمود زايد

في التصفيات المؤهلة لدورة الألعاب الإفريقية
المنتخب الأوليمبي يصل أديس أبابا للقاء نظيره الإثيوبي غدا
فينجادا يؤكد للاعبيه بقاءه في مصر حتي نهاية تعاقده



تصل إلي العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم بعثة منتخب مصر الأوليمبي لكرة القدم لملاقاة المنتخب الأثيوبي في التصفيات المؤهلة لدورة الألعاب الإفريقية المقامة بالجزائر في صيف العام الحالي‏.‏
يقام اللقاء في الثالثة بعد ظهر غد بتوقيت القاهرة باستاد أديس وتعود بعدها البعثة مباشرة إلي القاهرة حماية لأفرادها من نقص الأوكسجين الذي يؤثر سلبيا علي التنفس نظرا لارتفاع مدينة أديس عن سطح البحر بنحو‏3200‏ متر‏.‏تتكون البعثة من‏29‏ فردا‏..‏ ويرأسها مجدي عبدالغني عضو مجلس الإدارة والمشرف العام علي الفريق بالإضافة إلي الجهاز الفني والطبي والإداري المكون من ثمانية أفراد‏..‏ بالإضافة إلي‏20‏ لاعبا هم‏:‏
كريم ذكري وأحمد نبيه وأسامة عزب وحسام عاشور وعبداللاه جلال وأحمد شديد قناوي ومحمد الشناوي وشيكابالا ورائد منسي وريعو ورضا الويشي وأمير توفيق وعبدالحميد شبانة ومحمد عبدالشافي وعبدالله السعيد وعبدالله الشحات ومحمد إبراهيم وأحمد عبدالظاهر وأحمد المحمدي والعزيز توفيق‏.‏
وكان المنتخب الأوليمبي قد أدي تدريبه الاساسي قبل السفر علي احد الملاعب بطريق مصر ـ إسكندرية الصحراوي والمواجه تاما للفندق الذي تقيم فيه البعثة والتي لم تجد غيره بالمواصفات المطلوبة لتقيم به قبل التوجه للمطار‏.‏ووضح من خلال المران أن جميع اللاعبين في حالة فنية ومعنوية مرتفعة للغاية ولديهم الاصرار علي الفوز في أديس أبابا علي الفريق الأثيوبي الذي وضح من خلال شرائط الفيديو التي توافرت لدي الجهاز الفني أن مستواه لابأس به‏,‏ وجميع اللاعبين في مستوي واحد تقريبا
وهو مايشير إلي أن الفريق يلعب كرة قدم جماعية ولايعتمد علي الاداء الفردي‏.‏
ومن ناحيته‏.‏ يبذل المدير الفني البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا جهودا مكثفة لحث اللاعبين علي الفوز وتأكيد ثقته التامة في امكاناتهم وقدرتهم علي الفوز بالمباراتين ليكون التأهل حافزا كبيرا للفريق للفوز علي منتخب كوت ديفوار في أبيدجانوهو اللقاء الأكثر أهمية بالنسبة للمنتخب الأوليمبي علي اعتبار أن التأهل لدورة الألعاب الأوليمبية في بكين‏2008‏ هو الأكثر أهمية عن التأهل لدورة الألعاب الإفريقية‏.‏
وأكد فينجادا للاعبين أن زيارته الأخيرة لدبي كانت لزيارة بعض الاصدقاء بها حيث قضي عطلة نهاية الأسبوع‏..‏ ولم تستغرق هذه الزيارة أكثر من يومين فقط‏,‏ وقال انه يحترم تعاقداته ومستمر في مصر حتي نهاية عقده مع الاتحاد المصري‏,‏وأضاف ان أي إنسان لديه أي قرينة ضده فيما يتعلق بما تردد عن تعاقده مع احد الأندية الإماراتية عليه أن يبرزها‏.‏وكان أيمن حافظ المدير الإداري للفريق قد أعد كل شيء بالنسبة لرحلة الفريق في أديس من خلال اتصاله بالسفارة المصرية ممثلة في ماهر العدوي الوزير المفوض بالانابة حيث تولت السفارة الاشراف علي الإقامة بالتنسيق مع اتحاد الكرة الأثيوبي‏.‏
والمباراة منقولة عبر إذاعة الشباب والرياضة التي أوفدت اثنين من أكفأ مذيعيها للقيام بهذه المهمة هما سامح الشوربجي وريهام سويلم‏

----------


## محمود زايد

استعداداً للقاء أثيوبيا غداً
المران الوحيد للمنتخب الأوليمبي في أديس أبابا..الليلة
نقل إقامة البعثة لفندق آخر بالتنسيق مع السفارة المصرية


يؤدي منتخبنا الأوليمبي اليوم.. مرانه الوحيد بأديس أبابا.. استعدادا للقاء منتخب أثيوبيا غدا في لقاء الذهاب بالدور الأول لتصفيات دورة الألعاب الإفريقية.. وسيكون المران في الرابعة بعد الظهر بتوقيت أثيوبيا "الثالثة بتوقيت القاهرة" وهو نفس التوقيت الذي ستقام فيه مباراة الغد.. والمران بالملعب الذي تقام عليه المباراة باستاد العاصمة أديس أبابا. 
وسيشارك لاعبا الأهلي حسام عاشور وأحمد شديد قناوي في المران لأول مرة منذ مباراة المنتخب مع كوت ديفوار بتصفيات الأوليمبياد.. انضم اللاعبان لبعثة المنتخب ليلة أمس بمطار القاهرة قبيل المغادرة إلي أديس أبابا.. حيث سمح لهم جهاز المنتخب بقيادة فينجادا بالبقاء مع الأهلي والمشاركة في مباراة الترسانة بالدوري أمس. 
علي جانب آخر استطاع مجدي عبدالغني عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد.. والمشرف العام علي المنتخب حل مشكلة إقامة الفريق.. بفضل جهود السفارة المصرية وفي مقدمتهم القائم بأعمال السفير ماهر العدوي.. والذي استطاع الحجز للفريق في فندق بالما في قلب العاصمة الاثيوبية والأحسن كثيرا عن الفندق الذي كان الاتحاد الأثيوبي قد حجز فيه لإقامة البعثة.. ولكن السفارة المصرية أخطرت اتحاد الكرة بأن الفندق لا يليق وغير مناسب ولا مريح لإقامة اللاعبين وعلي الفور توصل مجدي عبدالغني لقرار من اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر بإجراء الاتصالات ونقل الإقامة. 
وقد أدي الفريق مرانه مساء أمس لمدة ساعة واحدة.. بعد تناول اللاعبين طعام العشاء.. وتحركوا لمطار القاهرة لاستقلال الطائرة إلي أديس أبابا.. وتقرر عودة البعثة بعد المباراة بساعات قليلة لتصل القاهرة إن شاء الله صباح الغد "الاثنين" حسب الاتفاق مع مدربي الأندية التي تحتاج لاعبيها لارتباطاتها.

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يوافق علي اللعب مع الكويت وكوت ديفوار واليابان


وافق حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني علي طلبات منتخبات الكويت وكوت ديفوار واليابان للعب معها أيام ١٨ أبريل و٢١ أغسطس و٧ أكتوبر علي التوالي لينهي مع اتحاد الكرة الجدل الدائر حول مصير بعض العروض التي تلقاها الفريق في الفترة الأخيرة لأداء مباريات ودية وتقدم شحاتة بموافقة كتابته إلي مسؤولي الاتحاد تمهيداً للبدء في حسم الشروط المادية لوضع المباريات ضمن أجندة الفريق، خصوصا مع الدخول في مرحلة العد التنازلي لبطولة الأمم المقبلة.
ويأتي هذا في الوقت الذي نفت فيه مصادر داخل الاتحاد وجود عرض قطري للعب بالعاصمة الدوحة في نفس توقيت مباراة الكويت، الأمر الذي دفع مسؤولي الاتحاد إلي إرسال موافقة نهائية إلي الاتحاد الكويتي، خصوصاً أن اللجنة المؤقتة القائمة علي إدارة الاتحاد استجابت لطلب اتحاد الكرة في تجديد طلب الاتحاد الكويتي السابق لاستضافة المنتخب الوطني في الفترة من ١٤ إلي ١٨ أبريل.
من ناحية أخري، يغادر حسن شحاتة يوم &#171;الثلاثاء&#187; المقبل إلي العاصمة الغانية أكرا لحضور حفل الاتحاد الأفريقي لاختيار أفضل مدرب وأحسن لاعب وأفضل ناد، وهو الحفل الذي يقام سنويا في نفس التوقيت، ويسافر شحاتة ومحمود باجنيد أمين صندوق النادي الأهلي نيابة عن حسن حمدي وحسام حسن كابتن الترسانة الذي يتم تكريمه علي عطائه في الملاعب ومحمد أبوتريكة المرشح للقب أفضل لاعب في بطولة دوري الأبطال الأفريقي، فيما اعتذر مانويل جوزيه الذي ينافس حسن شحاتة علي لقب أفضل مدرب في القارة ويعول شحاتة علي فوزه بلقب بطولة الأمم الأفريقية الأخيرة بأقل عدد من المحترفين، فيما يعتمد جوزيه علي فوزه بدوري أبطال أفريقيا وإحرازه لكأس السوبر الأفريقي، بالإضافة إلي انتزاع الأهلي للمركز الثالث في بطولة العالم للأندية.

----------


## محمود زايد

أحمد سليمان: تألق أكثر من حارس مرمي لصالح المنتخب

أعرب أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بالمنتخب الوطني عن سعادته بارتفاع مستوي حراس المرمي للأندية في الفترة الأخيرة وأشاد سليمان بصفة خاصة بمستوي عصام الحضري حارس الأهلي الذي يتميز بمستوي ثابت واستطاع ان يكون سبباً رئيسياً في حسم بطولة السوبر الماضية لصالح فريقه بتصديه لضربات الجزاء ليكرر نفس الموقف الذي حدث مع المنتخب الوطني في بطولة الأمم الأفريقية الماضية وتصدي لضربات جزاء لاعبي منتخب كوت ديفوار. 
قال إن السبب في وصول عصام الحضري إلي هذه الدرجة هي التدريبات المكثفة التي يخضع لها سواء مع أحمد ناجي في النادي الأهلي أو خلال وجوده في المنتخب. 
أبدي سليمان سعادته في نفس الوقت بعودة عبدالواحد السيد إلي مستواه المتميز وكذلك ظهور عناصر شبابية جديدة مثل محمد الشناوي وأحمد عادل عبدالمنعم بالإضافة إلي شريف إكرامي. 
أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس مرمي المنتخب الوطني له قصة طويلة كمدرب مع ضربات الجزاء بدأت عندما تولي مهمة تدريب حراس المرمي في نادي الزمالك عام 93 وكان نادر السيد هو حارس الفريق وأهدي الزمالك بطولة افريقيا للأندية. 
ومع منتخب الشباب 2001 كان حارس المرمي محمد صبحي وتصدي لضربات الجزاء ووصلنا إلي كأس العالم للشباب وفي عام 2006 تولي تدريب عصام الحضري وتسبب أيضاً في الحصول علي بطولة الأمم الأفريقية الأخيرة. 
قال إنه يعتمد في تدريب حراس المرمي علي الاهتمام بضربات الجزاء خلال برنامجه المكثف الذي ينفذه معهم. 
أشار أحمد سليمان إلي أنه في عهده وقيامه بتولي تدريب حراس المري حصل نادر السيد علي أحسن حارس في افريقيا عامي 94و 98 وحصل محمد صبحي علي أحسن حارس مرمي في بطولتي قطر 2002/2003 وحصل عصام الحضري علي أحسن حارس مرمي في بطولة أفريقيا ..2006 تولي سليمان تدريب العديد من حراس المرمي مثل حسين السيد ونادر السيد وعبدالواحد السيد وعمرو عبدالسلام وعاطف جاد "الشرقية" ومحمد صبحي ووائل زنجا وشريف إكرامي وعصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف وغريب حافظ "السويس

----------


## محمود زايد

مواصلا نتائجه الهزيلة
المنتخب الأوليمبي يخسر أمام إثيوبيا صفر-2



خسر المنتخب الأوليمبي المصري أمام نظيره الإثيوبي بهدفين من دون مقابل يوم الأحد على ملعب أديس أبابا الوطني في ذهاب الدور الثاني من تصفيات دورة الألعاب الأفريقية المقرر إقامتها في الجزائر.
أحرز الهدف الأول صلاح الدين تاتو في الدقيقة 12 ثم أضاف لاما نتانا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 85 من عمر المباراة.وتقام مباراة الإياب يوم 11 مارس المقبل على ستاد القاهرة الدولي. 
ظهر المنتخب المصري بمستوى سيء خلال المباراة، وتمكن المنتخب الإثيوبي من إحراز الهدف الأول بعد إختراق تاتو لخط الدفاع الهش، ثم سدد داخل الشباك المصرية.
وفي الشوط الثاني ضاعف المنتخب الإثيوبي من غلته بعد تسديدة بعيدة المدى عن طريق نتانا فشل الحارس المصري أمير توفيق في التعامل معها.
جدير بالذكر أن المنتخب الأوليمبي كان قد تعادل مع نظيره الإيفواري بهدف لمثله في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي الثالث من تصفيات التأهل لدورة الألعاب الأوليمبية في بكين عام 2008.

----------


## محمود زايد

سمير زاهر لـ "المساء": منتخب مصر.. يلعب مع الطليان
قضية التشفير.. في اجتماع مشترك مع وزير الإعلام والأهلي واتحاد الكرة

أكد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم ان هناك مفاوضات مكثفة تجري بين اتحاد كرة القدم واحدي المؤسسات العالمية المصرية لاقامة مباراة دولية ودية بين المنتخب الايطالي بطل العالم وفريقنا الوطني بطل افريقنا يقام بالقاهرة ضمن سياسة الاتحاد بضرورة اللعب مع المنتخبات الكبيرة حيث سبق ان لعبنا مع البرتغال واسبانيا واورجواي وتم الاتفاق علي اللعب مع الكويت يوم 14 ابريل القادم بالكويت وكوت ديفوار بفرنسا في شهر اغسطس واليابان باليابان في شهر اكتوبر القادم وسيكون هناك مقابل مادي كبير للعب مع هذه الفرق يعادل اكثر من مليوني جنيه لانني سبق ان اعلنت ان عصر اقامة المباريات الودية بالمجان انتهي. 
واشار الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد إلي ان هناك اجتماعا مشتركاً برئاسة انس الفقي وزير الاعلام بحضور مسئولي اتحاد كرة القدم والنادي الاهلي لمناقشة قضية التشفير حتي تعود الفائد علي جميع الاندية خاصة وان هناك لجنة مشكلة برئاسة رئيس الاتحاد وعضوية اندية الاهلي والزمالك والمصري والاسماعيلي والاتحاد السكندري تم اختيارها من قبل من اندية الدوري الممتاز. 
وقال زاهر ان هناك اتجاها قويا لانشاء قناة فضائية خاصة باتحاد كرة القدم يتم خلالها اذاعة نشاط الاتحاد بدون الاقتراب من البث الارضي او علي الفضائية المصرية وقناة النيل الفضائية. 
اوضح زاهر انه رفض بيع مباريات الدوري العام مقابل 150 مليون جنيه سنويا لان اذاعته ستكون حصريا في احدي القنوات الفضائية بسبب عدم حرمان الشعب المصري من مشاهدة مباريات الدوري المحلي والمنتخبات الوطنية سواء كانت رسمية او ودية علي التليفزيون الارضي.. ولذلك فان مجلس ادارة الاتحاد الحالي هو صاحب فكرة فصل البث الارضي عن الفضائي ونجح في ذلك. 
واشار الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد إلي ان اعادة الهيكل الوظيفي للاتحاد ستكون نهاية الموسم باستقالة جميع العاملين بالاتحاد المتعاقدين للعمل. 
وقال انه تم تكليف احمد شاكر امين صندوق الاتحاد ومحمود بكري عضو المجلس لعمل دراسة عن تشكيل الاجهزة الفنية الناشئين والشباب وعرض التصور علي مجلس ادارة الاتحاد في اجتماع مجلس الادارة وخاصة منتخب مواليد 92 وتعيين الجهاز الفني للاشراك في البطولة العربية. 
واختتم زاهر كلامه "للمساء" ان المنتخب الوطني يسير في خطوات ثابتة بقيادة مديره الفني حسن شحاتة ومعه الجهاز المعاون شوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي واحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي في قضية احلال وتبديل في الهيكل الاساسي للفريق لاعداد منتخب قوي يستطيع المنافسة بقوة علي البطولة الافريقية القادمة.

----------


## محمود زايد

نقل مباريات المنتخب الأوليمبي.. للكلية الحربية
تقديم معسكر الإعداد لأثيوبيا ثلاثة أيام..
فينجادا يتعهد بالفوز علي كوت ديفوار


وافق مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم علي طلب فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي بتقديم موعد معسكر الفريق ليقام يوم 5 مارس القادم بدلا من 8 حتي يتمكن من اعداد وتجهيز الفريق بشكل جيد يتناسب مع أهمية مباراة العودة أمام اثيوبيا يوم 11 مارس في تصفيات دورة الألعاب الأفريقية بالجزائر. 
كان مجلس الإدارة برئاسة الكابتن سمير زاهر قد ناقش المدير الفني للمنتخب في أسباب الهزيمة من اثيوبيا ووضع الفريق في المرحلة القادمة.. أكد فينجادا أن أداء المنتخب في المباراة والنتيجة لم يتوقعها علي الإطلاق مشيراً إلي أن غياب الروح والإصرار لدي اللاعبين كان وراء الخسارة. 
وعد فينجادا مجلس الإدارة ببذل أقصي جهده في المرحلة القادمة لتحسين موقف الفريق في دورة الجزائر وأوليمبياد بكين. 
من جانبه قدم مجدي عبدالغني عضو المجلس والمشرف علي المنتخب تقريره حول رحلة الفريق إلي اثيوبيا وخسارة الفريق حمل اللاعبين مسئولية الهزيمة مشيراً إلي افتقادهم للتركيز وغياب الروح القتالية.. قال إنه بغض النظر عن ظروف الجو هناك وحتي عن الخطة الفنية التي لعب بها الجهاز الفني فإن أداء اللاعبين لم يكن علي المستوي المطلوب باستثناء عبدالعزيز توفيق وحسام عاشور وأحمد المحمدي وعبدالله السعيد والفترة التي نزل فيها عبدالله الشحات.. مجلس الإدارة جدد الثقة في فينجادا واتخذ كافة الإجراءات لدعمه خلال المباراتين القادمتين أمام اثيوبيا يوم 11 مارس القادم وأمام كوت ديفوار يوم 25 من نفس الشهر.. وقد تقرر أن ينضم جميع لاعبي المنتخب الأوليمبي من الأهلي والزمالك بالإضافة إلي المحترفين في الاستعداد لهذه المباراة علي أن تكتمل قوة المنتخب يوم 8 مارس وذلك في انتظار وصول اللاعبين المشاركين مع انديتهم في البطولات الأفريقية.. من جانبه أكد أيمن حافظ المدير الإداري للمنتخب أن مباراة العودة مع اثيوبيا سوف تقام علي ملعب الكلية الحربية أو ملعب الرياضة العسكري لضمان الحضور الجماهيري لمساندة الفريق.

----------


## محمود زايد

في 'هوليود' الجبلاية.. لن يتوقف إنتاج الأفلام
المنتخب الأوليمبي 'طلع من هدومه' في اثيوبيا
فينجادا يعترف باستحقاق الهزيمة.. ولايملك إلا الأمل  

في سياق ظاهرة خلع الملابس للتعبير عن غضب المسئولين والمدربين حتي وصلت الي البنطلون.. فان المنتخب الاوليمبي بهزيمته المستحقة من نظيره الاثيوبي صفر/2 في ذهاب الدور الثاني لدورة الالعاب الافريقية تجاوز ذلك و'طلع من هدومه' هو والجهاز الفني ليس تعبيرا عن الغضب بل تعبيرا عن حالة الاحباط والعجز وانعدام الثقة.
عجز فينجادا عن ادارة المباراة ثم عجز عن طرح اية تبريرات للاداء السيء والهزيمة المستحقة ولم يجد مايقوله سوي الاقوال العتيقة بأن الهزائم ليست نهاية المطاف وان الفرصة قائمة للتعويض ولعبنا شوطا في اثيوبيا وننتظر الشوط الثاني في القاهرة.. والحقيقة الوحيدة التي قالها بشجاعة هي ان المنتخب الاثيوبي كان الافضل ويستحق الفوز.. لكن لماذا كان منتخبنا الاسوأ واستحق الهزيمة فهو لم يعلق لانه كان اكثر احباطا من اللاعبين واكثر يأسا واكثر خوفا بدليل انه لعب برأس حربة واحد هو رضا الويشي، ولم يملك الشجاعة ليكون منامرا وخلاقا ومبدعا وواثقا من نفسه مثلما فعل حسن شحاتة في كأس الامم الافريقية ومانويل جوزيه في دوري رابطة الابطال وبطولة العالم وكأس السوبر..
قال فينجادا انه سيحاول التعويض في القاهرة يوم 11 مارس القادم، مثلما قال انه سيحاول التعويض امام كوت ديفوار في ابيدجان في لقاء الاياب لتصفيات الدورة الاوليمبية.. وهي اقوال تخرج من المدربين بعد كل حالات الفشل، لكن فينجادا بالغ في كل شيء سلبي.. بالغ عندما اظهر خوفه من المباريات رغم انه مسئول ان يزيل الخوف من نفوس لاعبيه وبالغ في الاحباط وبدأ يفكر بصوت عال في البحث عن مكان آخر للتدريب وهو داخل المعركة وهو المطالب بان يجنب لاعبيه الاحباط.. وبالغ في الاستهتار بسفره الي الامارات حتي لو بموافقة من المشرف علي المنتخب.. لم تكن ظروف المنتخب بعد التعادل مع كوت ديفوار تسمح له بالتفكير في 'الفسحة' لو كانت حقيقة فسحة وليست بحثا عن البديل. وقال فينجادا انه بمجرد العودة الي القاهرة سوف يبدأ الاستعداد الفوري لمباراة الاياب ويدرس تصحيح السلبيات والافكار.. وهو في كل مرة يعلن الاستعداد بشكل فوري ويحرص علي دراسة السلبيات والاخطاء لكن نتائج الدراسة لاتظهر.. الا انه في هذه المرة اشار الي تغيير الافكار.. ولم تفهم مايقصده، هل افكاره هو ام افكار اللاعبين ام افكار اتحاد الكرة الذي اغراه المال فانحرف وترك المنتخبات تتساقط.. الناشئون ثم الشباب ثم الاوليمبي. خلع المنتخب الاوليمبي 'البنطول' وسلم النمر .. وانكشف فينجادا وتحول في اسابيع قليلة من مدرب عالمي قدير مطلوب داخل وخارج مصر الي مدرب قليل الحيلة ربما يستعصي عليه التدريب في اماكن اخري.. ربما لم تكن ظروفه مناسبة مع المنتخب الاوليمبي وربما كان قادرا علي الاحتفاظ بسمعته التدريبية مع فريق آخر، لكن هو قد فشل في مهمة محددة حتي لو اكرمنا الله في المباراة الثانية مع اثيوبيا بتدخل ظروف استثنائية وبوقفة جماهيرية وبظروف مساعدة تلعب مع الكرة المصرية دائما ادوارا رئيسية.
لم يكن فينجادا مقاتلا في حماية حقوق فريق في اجندة اعداد جيدة.. ولم يملك وسائل الضغط علي اتحاد الكرة لينفذ برنامجه حتي هان علي الاتحاد الذي يغير ويؤجل مباريات للاندية في الدوري لكي تستريح في بطولاتها الخارجية لكنه رفض ذلك للمنتخب الاوليمبي وقت ان ثار مجدي عبدالغني في وجه زملائه في مجلس الادارة لرفضهم التأجيل لمدة ايام لمصلحة المنتخب.
واحاط فينجادا نفسه بالشكوك عندما سافر الي الامارات وعندما قدم جواز سفر بلا اضافة او اكمال للاجراءات القانونية وكان يتخلف عن السفر الي اثيوبيا.. وليس منطقيا الا يكون المدرب عارفا باجراءات استخراج جواز سفر جديد.. وقبلها بسنوات نتذكر الآن ان فينجادا بدأ التدريب في مصر ل 'فيلم'.. وصل الي القاهرة وفي اليوم التالي جلس مع د. كمال درويش رئيس نادي الزمالك وطلب عدم التوقيع علي العقد وصاحب ذلك بكاء حقيقي وبالاتصال بكمال درويش لسؤاله عن توقيع العقد قال باستغراب شديد: الرجل يبكي ويقول ان عنده مشكلة عائلية يستحيل معها الاستمرار بالقاهرة ولو لايام قليلة.. واعطاه التليفون لاتحدث معه فاذا به يبكي ويتحدث عن مأزق اسرته.. لكن بعد ساعات قليلة وقع العقد وجفت الدموع وانتهي الفيلم.. وفي عصر 'هوليود' الجبلاية لن يتوقف انتاج الافلام.

----------


## محمود زايد

اتحاد الكرة يؤجل قرار إقالة فينجادا للوقت المناسب‏!‏
مجدي عبدالغني طالب بالإقالة وباقي أعضاء المجلس أصروا علي استمرار الجهاز
اعتماد برنامج المنتخب الوطني وثلاثة لقاءات وديه مع الكويت وكوت ديفوار واليابان  

نجح سمير زاهر رئيس مجلس ادارة اتحاد كرة القدم ومجلسه في ضرب اكثر من عصفور بحجر واحد خلال مناقشتهم في اجتماع امس الأزمة التي يمر بها المنتخب الاوليمبي بعد خسارته امام نظيره الاثيوبي بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة الألعاب صفر‏/2‏ وقبلها التعادل الايجابي‏1/1‏ مع نظيره الايفواري في القاهرة بتصيفات دورة بكين الاوليمبية‏.‏
فقد رفض المجلس التقرير الذي تقدم به مجدي عبدالغني المشرف العام علي المنتخب الاوليمبي والذي طالب فيه بإقالة الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا مؤكدا ان الافضل الاستعانة بمدرب وطني جديد في الفترة المقبلة علي أمل ان التغيير سيؤدي للأفضل اذا ما كانت هناك فرصة لتجاوز الموقف الصعب الذي يمر به الفريق سواء في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة الالعاب او التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة بكين الاوليمبية‏.‏
فقد رأفض المجلس بخبرة اعضائة ضرورة الابقاء علي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الاوليمبي بقيادة البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا لعدة اسباب يأتي في مقدمتها ان المستقبل بالنسبة لهذا الفريق مظلم وفي حالة التأكد من الخروج النهائي من التصفيات الافريقية سواء المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة الالعاب او المؤهلة لدورة بكين الاوليمبية سيكون قرار الاقالة هو الأنسب مع تسريح الفريق ـ الاحتواء غضب الرأي العام‏.‏
كما رأي المجلس ان استمرار الجهاز ونجاح المنتخب الاوليمبي في تجاوز ازمته وتحظي عقبتا اثيوبيا وكوت ديفوار في تصيفات افريقيا للالعاب الافريقية والالعاب الاوليمبية‏,‏ يكون المجد للاتحاد الذي اصر علي استمرار الجهاز رغم الظروف الصعبة التي احاطت بالفريق‏.‏
المهم ان المجلس حاول منح الدعم الكافيء للفريق حتي يتجاوز عقبة المنتخب الاثيوبي بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة الالعاب الافريقية التي تقام بالجزائر يوليو المقبل‏,‏ وقرر تبكير موعد تجمع الفريق ليكون في‏3‏ مارس المقبل وقبل تسعة ايام من موعد مباراة العودة المحدد لها‏12‏ مارس‏.‏
ورغم اصرار مجدي عبدالغني علي اقالة الجهاز الفني الا ان قرار ابقاء فينجادا وجهازه كان بالاغلبية المطلقة حيث لم يكن بين اعضاء المجلس من هو مؤيد لوجهة نظر المشرف العام علي المنتخب الاوليمبي‏.‏
وبعيدا عن هذا الموضوع اعتمد مجلس ادارة الاتحاد خلال اجتماعه امس برئاسة سمير زاهر برنامج اللقاءات الدولية الودية الخاصة بالمنتخب الوطني الاول حيث يلعب الفريق مع نظيره الكويتي بالكويت في‏17‏ مارس المقبل بينما يلتقي مع نظيره الايفواري بفرنسا في‏17‏ اغسطس المقبل‏,‏ بينما يلعب مع نظيره الياباني في اليابان في‏17‏ اكتوبر المقبل‏.‏
كما تعرض المجلس خلال الاجتماع للشكل النهائي لهيكل العمل الاداري داخل الاتحاد وتم الاتفاق علي الشروع في التنفيذ في اقرب فرصة ممكنة حتي يستقيم العمل داخل الاتحاد سريعا‏.‏
وتم خلال الاجتماع الاتفاق علي مؤازرة المنتخب الاوليمبي نفسيا خلال الفترة المقبلة بالوجود معه يوميا خلال معسكره المقبل في إطار الاستعدادات لخوض منافسات لقاء العودة أمام نظيرة الإيثوبي بتصيفات افريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة الالعاب‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

قطر تطلب اللعب مع منتخبنا بـ 60 ألف يورو
بسبب الاهلي .. اتحاد الكرة يدرس الغاء قرار عدم مشاركة اي ناد في بطولتين
مشكلة تواجه المنتخب الأوليمبي.. قبل مباراة أثيوبيا


تلقي اتحاد كرة القدم عرضا رسميا من نظيره القطري للعب مع منتخبنا الوطني خلال شهر مارس القادم بالقاهرة علي أن يحصل اتحاد الكرة في نفس الوقت علي 60 ألف يورو وهناك اتجاه قوي داخل مجلس الإدارة لقبول هذا العرض وصرف النظر عن مباراة الكويت حيث لم تصل أية مخاطبات رسمية من الاتحاد الكويتي حتي الآن. 
المباراة تأتي في إطار استعدادات المنتخب لتصفيات أمم أفريقيا. 
من ناحية أخري يواجه الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي بقيادة فينجادا موقفا صعباً لعدم قدرته علي تجميع لاعبي الفريق في الموعد الجديد للمعسكر الذي تحدد له يوم 5 مارس القادم وذلك علي ضوء موافقة مجلس الإدارة وإصرار لجنة المسابقات برئاسة اللواء نايف عزت علي عدم تأجيل أية مباراة في الدوري. 
معظم لاعبي القوة الضاربة للفريق سيكنون مع أنديتهم في المشاركات الأفريقية خاصة لاعبي الأهلي والزمالك ومن المقرر أن تكتمل صفوف المنتخب يوم 8 مارس وهو نفس الموعد القديم وبالتالي فلن تكون هناك فائدة من هذا التقديم. 
أكد مجدي عبدالغني عضو المجلس أن هذا الموقف المتضارب جاء لغياب التنسيق بين فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي ولجنة المسابقات مما ترتب عليه عدم إدراج التوقيتات اللازمة لهذه المباراة القوية في جدول الدوري وبالتالي عدم قدرتنا حاليا علي توفير الوقت الكافي لإعداد المنتخب. 
اعترف عبدالغني بأن الظروف الحالية صعبة بالنسبة للفريق إلا أن المجلس اتفق علي استمرار دعم المنتخب حتي النهاية. 
علي صعيد مختلف علمت "المساء" أن مجلس الإدارة ناقش في اجتماعه الأخير إلغاء القرار السابق بمنع مشاركة ناد في بطولتين حيث أكد مصدر مسئول في الاتحاد أن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد قاد هذا الاتجاه في حين اعترض أحمد شوبير نائبه مؤكداً ضرورة الالتزام بهذا القرار خاصة وأن المجلس يعاني من "اللخبطة" في جدول الدوري العام حتي الأن وبالتالي فلابد من العمل علي ضرورة حل هذه الأزمة في الموسم المقبل مع تأكيده علي ضرورة احترام هذا المبدأ بالنسبة لكل الأندية. 
أضاف المصدر أن اتجاه إلغاء القرار جاء بعد تأكيد عدد من أعضاء المجلس بقرب نجاح المفاوضات بين الاتحاد العربي والنادي الأهلي من أجل مشاركته في البطولة العربية. 
ناقش المجلس كذلك عملية الإصلاح في الهيكل الإداري للاتحاد وإلغاء بعض المناصب .

----------


## محمود زايد

برغم التعديلات
مباراة طنطا والزمالك بلا موعد
أيمن يونس: المنتخب الأوليمبي في ورطة.. والتأجيل لصالحه

وافق اتحاد كرة القدم علي تأجيل مباريات الأسبوع الثالث والعشرين من الدوري الممتاز الخاصة بالأندية الأربعة المشاركة في البطولة الأفريقية وهي الأهلي والزمالك والإسماعيلي وإنبي وتم تحديد يوم 14 مارس موعداً جديداً لإقامتها بدلاً من 8 مارس حيث سيلعب الأهلي مع المصري علي ستاد القاهرة في الساعة السابعة والنصف والإسماعيلي مع الترسانة علي ستاد الإسماعيلية في الخامسة والنصف وحرس الحدود مع إنبي علي ستاد الحرس في نفس التوقيت في حين لم تستقر لجنة المسابقات برئاسة اللواء نايف عزت علي تحديد موعد مباراة طنطا مع الزمالك وهي المباراة التي ستقام علي ستاد طنطا في الثانية والنصف ظهراً. 
تم في نفس الوقت تأجيل موعد نهاية الدوري العام من 20 مايو إلي 25 من نفس الشهر وستقوم لجنة المسابقات بتعديل مباريات الأسبوع ال 24 التي تتعارض مع التوقيتات الجديدة. 
من جانبه أكد أيمن يونس عضو مجلس الإدارة أن هذا التأجيل جاء لخدمة المنتخب الأوليمبي في المقام الأول واستفادت منه الأندية بطريق المنفعة مشيراً إلي أنه لم ينظر إلي الأندية في هذا التأجيل لأنها ملتزمة بجدول المسابقة كما هو ولا يوجد تأجيل إلا في حالة وصول النادي للمباراة النهائية في أي بطولة. 
قال إن المنتخب الأوليمبي في ورطة حقيقية وكان لابد من الوقوف معه خاصة وان فينجادا المدير الفني طلب رسمياً ضرورة اعطائه مدة زمنية كافية لإعداد الفريق مشيراً إلي أن نجاحه في دورة قطر كان لإقامة معسكر طويل قبل الدورة لمدة أسبوعين. 
أشار يونس إلي أن فينجادا شرح وجهة نظره في ان اللاعب المصري اعتاد علي مثل هذه المعسكرات الطويلة حيث لا توجد لديه الناحية الاحترافية بدخول معسكر قصير لمدة يومين أو ثلاثة ليصبح جاهزاً للمباراة

----------


## محمود زايد

نقل مباراة المنتخب الأوليمبي مع إثيوبيا من استاد الإسكندرية

يواجه الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي مشكلة كبيرة تتعلق باختيار ملعب جماهيري تقام عليه المباراة المرتقبة مع المنتخب الإثيوبي يوم‏11‏ مارس الحالي بعد أن كان مقررا إقامة اللقاء بملعب استاد الإسكندرية في لقاء العودة المؤهل لنهائيات دورة الألعاب الإفريقية بالجزائر في صيف العام الحالي‏.‏
وكان الجهاز الفني ـ بقيادة فينجادا ـ متحمسا لإقامة المباراة باستاد الإسكندرية للاستفادة من حماس جماهيرها لرفع معنويات لاعبي الفريق المصري الذي يحتاج إلي الفوز بأكثر من هدفين بعد أن كان اللقاء الأول الذي أقيم باديس أبابا قد انتهي بفوز اثيوبيا‏2/‏ صفر‏,‏ مما ضاعف كثيرا من حرج موقف المنتخب الأوليمبي المصري‏.‏
وكان فينجادا قد شهد لقاء غزل المحلة والاتحاد بالإسكندرية‏,‏ ووضح سوء حالة الملعب‏,‏ ويفاضل الجهاز الفني حاليا بين استادي بورسعيد وحرس الحدود بالمكس‏,‏ ولا جدال علي اختيار حرس الحدود الذي يمتلك أفضل ملعب في مصر‏,‏ بينما يعتبر استاد بورسعيد هو النموذج المثالي بالنسبة للتشجيع‏..‏ وحتي الآن لايزال الأمر معلقا برغم الاجتماع الثلاثي الذي عقد أمس باتحاد الكرة وضم سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد وفينجادا المدير الفني البرتغالي الجنسية‏,‏ ومجدي عبدالغني عضو مجلس الإدارة‏,‏ والمشرف العام علي الفريق‏.‏
وبعيدا عن هذه الجزئية‏.‏ فقد استقر الجهاز الفني علي‏21‏ لاعبا يدخل بهم معسكره المقبل غدا استعدادا للمباراة‏.‏ حيث استبعد الجهاز‏4‏ من اللاعبين الذين سبق لهم وأن كانوا ضمن الفريق في أديس أبابا وهؤلاء المستبعدون هم‏:‏ أسامة عزب ورائد منسي وعبدالحميد شبانة‏,‏ ومحمد إبراهيم‏.‏
وقد تم الاتفاق مع أندية الأهلي والزمالك وإنبي والإسماعيلي علي ضم لاعبيهم المختارين للمعسكر فور وصولهم إلي لقاهرة‏.‏ حيث كانوا يشاركون في البطولات الإفريقية للاندية‏.‏ حيث يلتقي ذووهم بهم بمطار القاهرة بالنسبة للاعبين غير القاهريين نظرا لضيق الوقت‏.‏
واللاعبون المختارون هم‏:‏ حسام عاشور‏,‏ وعبدالاله جلال‏,‏ وأحمد شديد وأحمد عادل عبدالمنعم‏,‏ ومحمد سمير‏,‏ ومحمد الشناوي الأهلي‏,‏ وعبدالعزيز توفيق‏,‏ وأحمد المحمدي وأحمد عبدالظاهر إنبي‏,‏ وعبدالله السعيد وعبدالله الشحات‏,‏ وأحمد سمير فرج الإسماعيلي‏,‏ وأحمد غانم وشيكابالا الزمالك‏,‏ وكريم ذكري‏,‏ وعاشور الأدهم‏,‏ وأحمد نبيه المصري‏,‏ وأمير توفيق أسمنت السويس‏,‏ ومحمد عبدالشافي غزل المحلة‏,‏ ورضا الويشي السكة الحديد‏,‏ وريعو الأوليمبي‏.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الأوليمبي يبدأ معسكره للقاء أثيوبيا "المصيري"
رحلات للجماهير.. تذاكر مخفضة.. والمباراة بالإسكندرية



يعقد مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة جلسة سريعة ظهر اليوم برئاسة الكابتن سمير زاهر.. لحسم بعض الموضوعات المعلقة.. ومنها اقتراح أحد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة.. بالتراجع عن قرار المجلس بمنع مشاركة أي ناد في أكثر من بطولة سواء كانت الأفريقية أو العربية.. وعلمت أن الاتجاه قوي داخل المجلس لرفض التراجع.. تفاديا لمزيد من التأجيلات والتعديلات في مواعيد مباريات الدوري والذي زادت الشكوي من عدم انتظامه.. وثانيا تفاديا لافتقاد الاتحاد للمصداقية والهيبة بسبب كثرة التراجعات والتعديلات في قراراته والتي زادت في الفترات الأخيرة. 
كما يناقش المجلس اقتراحات اللجنة التي شكلها برئاسة أحمد شاكر للخروج من أزمة منتخبات الناشئين.. وكيفية النهوض بها.. بعد الفشل المتلاحق لهذه المنتخبات في البطولات.. القارية والدولية المختلفة بصورة خطيرة.. وأيضا اقتراحات اللجنة لترشيد النفقات في هذا القطاع بالذات بعد أن بلغت جملة رواتب مدربي هذه المنتخبات في شهر واحد أكثر من 700 ألف جنيه علي الرغم من الفشل الذي تحقق. 
ويناقش المجلس كيفية دعم المنتخب الأوليمبي في هذه المرحلة الصعبة والمهدد فيها بالخروج من تصفيات دورتي الألعاب الأوليمبية والأفريقية واللحاق بمنتخبي الشباب والناشئين وهي كارثة تحدث لأول مرة. 
قرر سمير زاهر وأحمد شاكر وحازم الهواري الانتقال إلي الإسكندرية يوم الجمعة القادم لمرافقة جهاز ولاعبي المنتخب الأوليمبي حتي موعد مباراته مع أثيوبيا مساء اليوم التالي لمؤازرة اللاعبين وتحفيزهم لتحقيق الفوز واجتياز المهمة الصعبة.. وسيكون متواجدا مع الفريق باستمرار مجدي عبدالغني المشرف العام والكابتن محمود بكر بحكم إقامته بالإسكندرية.. ويصل باقي أعضاء المجلس صباح يوم المباراة. 
ويتجمع لاعبو المنتخب الأوليمبي الليلة.. لدخول المعسكر بمدينة 6 أكتوبر.. علي أن يتوجه الفريق مساء الأربعاء للإسكندرية والمران بها حتي موعد المباراة. 
وقد أعد أيمن حافظ المدير الإداري كافة ترتيبات المعسكر والانتقالات.. ومواعيد المران سواء بأكتوبر أو الإسكندرية بالإضافة للمران باستاد المكس الذي ستقام عليه المباراة.. وقد تم الاستقرار علي 21 لاعبا يدخلون المعسكر وهم: أحمد عادل عبدالمنعم ومحمد الشناوي وحسام عاشور وأحمد شديد قناوي وعبداللاه جلال من الأهلي.. وكريم ذكري وعاشور الأدهم وأحمد نبيه من المصري.. وعبدالله السعيد وعبدالله الشحات وأحمد سمير فرج من الإسماعيلي.. وعبدالعزيز توفيق وأحمد عبدالظاهر وأحمد المحمدي من إنبي.. وشيكابالا وأحمد غانم سلطان من الزمالك.. وأحمد رجب "ريعو" من الأوليمبي.. ورضا الويشي من السكة.. وأمير توفيق من أسمنت السويس ومحمد عبدالشافي من المحلة. 
أبدي فينجادا سعادته بحسم قضية شيكابالا التي أبعدته عن المباريات لفترة طويلة.. كما أبدي ارتياحه بشفاء لاعب المصري عاشور الأدهم. كان الكابتن سمير زاهر يريد نقل المباراة لاستاد بورسعيد لاستغلال الحماس الكبير لجماهير المدينة وبالفعل رتب لذلك.. ولكن جهاز المنتخب فضل اللعب بالإسكندرية.. وكان القرار تحقيق رغبة الجهاز.. ولكن زاهر أعطي توجيهاته للمناطق المختلفة خاصة في وجه بحري لتنظيم رحلات للجماهير لدعم المنتخب يوم المباراة. كما قرر زاهر تفويض منطقة الإسكندرية في وضع كافة الترتيبات للمباراة وطبع وبيع تذاكر المباراة وخلافه. وتقرر أن تكون التذاكر بأسعار مخفضة لتشجيع الجماهير علي الحضور

----------


## محمود زايد

مصر وأثيوبيا با ستاد المكس
معسكر المنتخب الأوليمبي غداً.. بمدينة 6 أّكتوبر 

تقرر بصفة نهائية إقامة مباراة المنتخب الأوليمبي مع نظيره الأثيوبي يوم 11 مارس باستاد المكس بالإسكندرية في الخامسة مساء في اللقاء الفاصل لتصفيات دورة الألعاب الأفريقية التي تقام بالجزائر في يوليو القادم. ويبدأ غداً المعسكر المغلق للمنتخب الأوليمبي في مدينة 6 أكتوبر ويستمر حتي يوم الأربعاء ثم تبدأ المرحلة الأخيرة للتدريب اعتباراً من يوم الخميس بالإسكندرية وحتي موعد المباراة. صرح بذلك أيمن حافظ مدير المنتخب الأوليمبي واختار الجهاز الفني 21 لاعباً. هم حسام عاشور وعبداللاه جلال وأحمد شديد قناوي وأحمد عادل عبدالمنعم ومحمد الشناوي ومحمد سمير وكريم زكري وعاشور الأدهم وأحمد نبيه وعبدالعزيز توفيق وأحمد عبدالظاهر وأحمد المحمدي وعبدالله الشحات وعبدالله سعيد وأحمد سمير فرج وأحمد غانم سلطان وشيكابالا وأمير توفيق ورضا الويشي ومحمد عبدالشافي وريعو. 
ويقوم الجهاز الفني بقيادة فينجادا ومجدي طلبة وعادل المأمور بدراسة الأخطاء التي وقع فيها اللاعبون خلال مباراة أثيوبيا الأخيرة التي خسرها 2/صفر مع دراسة متأنية لفريق أثيوبيا من علي الجوانب. يقوم مجلس إدارة الاتحاد برئاسة سمير زاهر بمتابعة الفريق طوال وجوده في معسكر بمدينة 6 أكتوبر ثم الإسكندرية حتي المباراة من أجل شحز همم اللاعبين. 
يدير المباراة طاقم حكام من ليبيا والمراقب علي بن ناصر "تونس".

----------


## محمود زايد

جهاز المنتخب يختار المحترفين الخميس..استعداداً لموريتانيا

يعقد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم اجتماعاً مع معاونيه شوقي غريب وحمادة صديقي وأحمد سليمان وسمير عدلي بعد غد "الخميس" لاختيار اللاعبين المحترفين استعداداً لمباراة موريتانيا يوم 25 مارس الجاري في تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية تجدر الإشارة إلي أنه طبقاً للوائح الفيفا لابد من استدعاء المحترفين من أنديتهم قبل 15 يوماً من أية مباراة رسمية. 
ويتحدد في ضوء الاجتماع عدد وأسماء المحترفين الذين سيتم الاستعانة بهم في مباراة موريتانيا والمتوقع ألا يزيد عددهم علي أربعة ويتابع حسن شحاتة ومعاونوه اللاعبين المحترفين حالياً من خلال مبارياتهم مع أنديتهم وأبدي شحاتة سعادته بتألق أحمد حسن ومحمد زيدان في الدوري البلجيكي والألماني.. حيث سجل أحمد حسن ثلاثة أهداف في مباراة فريقه أندرلخت أمام شارلروا وانتهت بفوز اندرلخت 3/.2 
كما سجل محمد زيدان هدفاً جميلاً في مباراة فريقه ماينمتس في الدوري الألماني أمام "أخن" ولكن فريقه انهزم 1/2 وأضاع زيدان ضربة جزاء قبل نهاية المباراة التي حضرها شوقي غريب في الملعب بدعوة من مسئول نادي "ماينمتس". 
ويعود شوقي غريب من ألمانيا بعد أن اجتمع مع المدير الفني للفريق والمسئولين كما اجتمع مع زيدان أكثر من مرة. علي جانب آخر أكد حسن شحاتة أن المنتخب سيلعب مباراة الكويت يوم 17 أبريل القادم بأقل عدد من المحترفين نظراً لأن المباراة لا تدخل ضمن الأجندة الدولية.. وسيحاول الجهاز استدعاء بعض المحترفين بصورة ودية وبالتنسيق مع أنديتهم.

----------


## محمود زايد

فينجاداللاعبيه قبل بداية المعسكر
أثيوبيا.. "حد السيف".. لمنتخب الأمل
الفوز يفتح أبواب التاريخ.. ويمنحنا دفعة قوية قبل كوت ديفوار 

أكد فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي لكرة القدم أن مباراة العودة أمام الفريق الأثيوبي في إطار تصفيات دورة الألعاب الأفريقية تعتبر بمثابة "حد السيف" للمنتخب فالفوز فيها سيصعد بالفريق للجزائر وتعطيه دفعة معنوية قوية لأداء مباراة مميزة أمام كوت ديفوار هناك في تصفيات الأوليمبياد وفي حالة الهزيمة سيتم "ذبح" هذا الجيل من اللاعبين. 
أشار فينجادا إلي أن الأمل مازال موجوداً والكرة الآن أصبحت في ملعب اللاعبين أنفسهم وعليهم أن يثبتوا جدارتهم وأن يردوا علي احتفال الفريق الأثيوبي هناك في مباراة الذهاب بتأهلهم للجزائر وذلك بالفوز عليهم باستاد المكس بالإسكندرية وأن يكون الاحتفال النهائي لصالح المنتخب. 
طالب المدير الفني للمنتخب لاعبيه بأن يكونوا عند حسن ظن الجماهير المصرية بهم وأن يخرجوا من عنق الزجاجة الذي وضع الفريق نفسه فيه بالهزيمة من أثيوبيا بغض النظر عن أسباب الهزيمة سواء من حالة الطقس السييء هناك أو لسوء حالة بعض اللاعبين. أضاف أن الجهاز الفني استعد لهذه المباراة جيداً واسترجع مباراة الذهاب ووقف علي العديد من السلبيات التي وقع فيها اللاعبون وسيتم علاجها في المعسكر الحالي. أشاد المدير الفني بموقف اتحاد الكرة الداعم للمنتخب بتأجيل مباريات الدوري وإتاحة الفرصة لإقامة معسكر طويل للمنتخب حتي يستعد بشكل جيد. 
من ناحية أخري تأكد عدم حضور أحمد مجدي المحترف في اليونان بسبب رفض مدربه السماح له بالحضور خاصة وأن المباراة غير مدرجة في الأجندة الدولية في حين مازالت المحاولات مستمرة مع عمرو الحلواني لتحديد موقفه هو الآخر واستبعد الجهاز الفني في نفس الوقت حسام أسامة وأحمد عبدالرؤوف ثنائي الزمالك بناء علي رؤية المدير الفني.

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يختار سبعة محترفين لمباراة موريتانيا

أعلن الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر بقيادة حسن شحاتة عن ضم سبعة لاعبين محترفين لمعسكر المنتخب الوطني والذي سيبدأ يوم 20 مارس الجاري استعدادا لمباراة المنتخب أمام موريتانيا ضمن تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية غانا 2008.
وقال المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري لمنتخب مصر في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com يوم الخميس إن اللاعبين السبعة الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار هم أحمد حسام "ميدو" وحسام غالي لاعبي توتنام الإنجليزي ومحمد زيدان لاعب ماينتس الألماني وأحمد حسن لاعب أندرلخت البلجيكي وإبراهيم سعيد لاعب ريز سبور التركي وأمير عزمي مجاهد لاعب الشباب السعودي وأحمد فتحي لاعب شيفيلد يونايتد الإنجليزي.
وتلعب مصر مع موريتانيا في نواكشوط يوم 25 مارس في إطار المجموعة الثانية للتصفيات، ويتصدر "الفراعنة" المجموعة برصيد أربع نقاط بفارق نقطة عن موريتانيا.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الأوليمبي جاهز فنياً ونفسياً للقاء أثيوبيا الصعب

يحدد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي بقيادة فينجادا.. التشكيل والخطة التي يواجه بها المنتخب الأثيوبي القوي مساء غد.. علي ضوء المستوي الفني والبدني وأيضا المعنوي والذهني الذي يظهر عليه اللاعبون في المران الذي يؤديه الفريق مساء اليوم.. وفي نفس توقيت المباراة "الخامسة مساء" باستاد المكس بالإسكندرية والذي تقام عليه المباراة.. بينما يؤدي المنتخب الأثيوبي مرانه الوحيد علي نفس الملعب غدا الجمعة في نفس توقيت المباراة. 
ويشارك في مران فريقنا اليوم جميع اللاعبين بعد اكتمال صفوف المجموعة التي استقر عليها فينجادا لأداء المباراة حيث يشارك المحترف عمرو الحلواني.. والذي وصل للقاهرة فجر أمس.. بعد نجاح المفاوضات الشخصية وغير الرسمية بين فينجادا والمدير الفني لنادي كالا ماريا اليوناني الذي يلعب له عمرو.. وبعد وصوله توجه للإسكندرية ودخل المعسكر مع بقية زملائه.. في الوقت الذي رفض مدرب الفريق اليوناني الذي يلعب له لاعب خط الوسط أحمد مجدي.. أن يحضر ويشارك في المباراة لأنها ليست تتبع أجندة الفيفا الدولية وإنما هي تابعة للاتحاد الأفريقي. 
وشهد مران الفريق أمس بالذات حماسا وجدية غير عادية من جانب جميع اللاعبين.. بسبب السباق الكبير بينهم للفوز بثقة الجهاز الفني وضمان مكان في تشكيل الفريق الذي يخوض هذه المباراة لأنها تحدد مصير المنتخب في تصفيات دورة الألعاب الأفريقية.. وزاد من حماس اللاعبين ورفع المستوي عودة جميع اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة الدولية من لاعبي الأهلي والزمالك والإسماعيلي بعد عودة فرقهم من المباريات الأفريقية.. خاصة حسام عاشور وأحمد شديد قناوي وأحمد غانم سلطان وعبدالله السعيد وعبدالله الشحات.. وسبقهم هداف إنبي أحمد المحمدي وأخيرا اشتراك المحترف عمرو الحلواني. 
وخوفا من أي اصابات في هذا التوقيت القاتل.. تدخل مجدي طلبة المدرب العام للفريق عدة مرات أثناء المران للفت نظر اللاعبين.. ومطالبتهم بالجدية دون خشونة.. والتركيز وتفادي الالتحامات العنيفة.. خاصة أن البعض أخذه الحماس بسبب الشحن المعنوي وكان يلعب بجدية أزيد عن الحد المطلوب.. ودون الحذر المطلوب وكادت تقع بعض الإصابات. 
المعروف أن الجهاز الفني يعقد اجتماعات متتالية مع اللاعبين.. وخاصة قبل كل مران لتأهيل اللاعبين.. نفسيا ومعنويا لهذا اللقاء المصيري.. وأكد لهم فينجادا ومجدي طلبة أنهم الأفضل بكل المقاييس الفنية والتكتيكية والخبرة.. وأنهم لو أدوا المباراة بالجدية المطلوبة.. والالتزام بالتعليمات فسوف يحققون الفوز بعدد كبير من الأهداف. 
ويركز الجهاز الفني علي تحفيظ لاعبي الدفاع وبعض لاعبي الوسط أصحاب الواجبات الدفاعية.. علي التركيز الشديد وتفادي الوقوع في الأخطاء التي وقعوا فيها في مباراتي الفريق أمام كوت ديفوار وأثيوبيا وتسببت في دخول ثلاثة أهداف في المباراتين. 
كما يركز علي تحفيظ لاعبي الهجوم علي كيفية التصرف السريع في الكرة والتحركات السريعة للإفلات من الرقابة واستغلال الثغرات.. والتسديد القوي والمحكم من الكرات الثابتة من زاويا ومسافات مختلفة لأنها ستكون أفضل الوسائل لضرب الدفاع.. ووضح الحماس الشديد بين حراس المرمي الثلاثة في المران القوي بقيادة عادل المأمور. 
علي جانب آخر يصل القاهرة في الواحدة والنصف بعد ظهر اليوم منتخب أثيوبيا علي الخطوط الأثيوبية.. وبعد انهاء اجراءات الدخول يصطحبهم الكابتن علاء عبدالعزيز من المطار إلي الإسكندرية مباشرة.. وسيؤدي الفريق مرانه الأساسي اليوم في نفس توقيت المباراة.. وتضم بعثة الفريق 27 فردا منهم 18 لاعبا. 
وأكد أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة أن غالبية أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد سوف يتوجهون إلي الإسكندرية اليوم والبقاء بجانب الفريق حتي نهاية المباراة لتشجيع اللاعبين ودعمهم نفسيا ومعنويا لاجتياز هذه المباراة الصعبة. 
وصل مساء أمس طاقم الحكام الليبي المكون من: جمال عامبيا وفؤاد المغربي وأحد زايد يونس الذي يدير المباراة.. والمراقب التونسي علي بن ناصر الحكم الدولي السابق الشهير وسيعقد صباح اليوم الاجتماع الخاص بالمباراة بحضور ممثلي الفريقين ومنطقة الإسكندرية لكرة القدم المكلفة بترتيبات ونظام المباراة.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الأوليمبي يستدعي الحلواني من اليونان
الفريق الأثيوبي يصل غداً.. وفينجادا يعد بالفوز 

يؤدي اليوم المنتخب الأوليمبي أول مران له بالإسكندرية علي ملعب ستاد المكس بحرس الحدود في الساعة الخامسة مساء وهو نفس موعد إقامة المباراة يوم الأحد القادم.. من ناحية أخري ينضم عمرو الحلواني المحترف في صفوف نادي أبولوكالاماريا اليوناني إلي تدريبات المنتخب بعد أن نجح الجهاز الفني في التوصل لاتفاق مع الجهاز الفني للنادي اليوناني في حين رفض مدرب أحمد مجدي المحترف في نفس الدوري الاستغناء عن اللاعب خاصة أن المباراة أمام أثيوبيا ليست مدرجة في الأجندة الدولية. 
يؤدي المنتخب تدريبه غداً علي فترتين صباحية ومسائية وبعد غد السبت صباحي فقط. 
كان المنتخب الأوليمبي قد أدي مرانه مرتين صباحية ومسائية قبل سفر الفريق للإسكندرية مباشرة وشارك في التدريبات جميع اللاعبين بعد اكتمال القوة الضاربة بعودة جميع لاعبي الأهلي والزمالك والإسماعيلي كانت التدريبات عبارة عن تحفيظ اللاعبين للعديد من الجمل التكتيكية التي يحاول الجهاز الفني بقيادة فينجادا استخدامها في المباراة وضمت هذه الجمل جميع خطوط الفريق خاصة خط الدفاع الذي حظي باهتمام كبير من الجهاز في معالجة الأخطاء التي ظهرت في الفترة الماضية وكانت سبباً في هز شباك المنتخب من قبل في مباراة أثيوبيا بهدفين وفي مباراة كوت ديفوار بهدف كان للاعبي خط الهجوم أيضاً نفس القدر من الاهتمام في كيفية تأهيلهم لمواجهة الفرص التي تواجههم خلال المباراة مع التسديد علي مرمي المنافس من كل الجهات واستغلال الكرات العرضية عن طريق انطلاقات أحمد شديد قناوي وشيكابالا. 
يحاول الجهاز الفني الوصول باللاعبين إلي الفورمة المطلوبة والانسجام الذي يؤهلهم لأداء مباراة قوية تنتهي بفوز كبير وهو الهدف الذي من أجله طلب فينجادا المدير الفني للفريق تقديم موعد معسكر المنتخب بعد أن أكد في تقريره الذي سبق أن قدمه لمجلس الإدارة عقب العودة من أثيوبيا أن اللاعبين لا يصلون إلي الفورمة الفنية المطلوبة إلا من خلال معسكرات طويلة كما حدث معه في دورة قطر الودية التي سبقت المباريات الرسمية. 
يواظب الجهاز الفني علي عقد اجتماعات مستمرة باللاعبين قبل كل مران من أجل تحفيزهم والتأكد من وجود الرغبة القوية لديهم علي تحقيق فوز كبير علي أثيوبيا يصعد بهم إلي نهائيات دورة الألعاب الأفريقية بالجزائر ويحصل في نفس الوقت علي الدفعة المعنوية المطلوبة قبل مواجهة المنتخب الايفواري في لقاء العودة هناك في تصفيات الأوليمبياد. 
علي صعيد مختلف تصل بعثة المنتخب الأثيوبي في الساعة الواحدة والنصف ظهر الجمعة القادم علي الخطوط الأثيوبية وسوف تتوجه البعثة إلي الإسكندرية مباشرة ويؤدي المنتخب الأثيوبي تدريبه الوحيد يوم السبت علي ملعب المكس في نفس موعد إقامة المباراة. 
يصل عدد بعثة الفريق الأثيوبي إلي 27 فرداً من بينهم 18 لاعباً والبقية تضم رئيس البعثة اشببري دل وبجوريجيش والجهاز الإداري والفني بقيادة جيتشو جيميرام. 
من ناحية أخري رفض الاتحاد العربي طلب نادي الزمالك بقيد لاعبه شيكابالا في قائمة الفريق العربية أرسل الاتحاد العربي إلي اتحاد الكرة يؤكد فيه علي هذا الرفض وطلب الاتحاد العربي عودة مسئولي الزمالك لمراجعة لائحة البطولة والتي تنص علي أن يسجل النادي في الفترة الثانية ما تبقي من لاعبيه بحد أقصي 8 لاعبين لاستكمال قائمته ل33 لاعباً وذلك خلال شهر يناير فقط.

----------


## محمود زايد

فينجادا يضع خطة هجومية تعتمد علي المجازفة المحسوبة
المنتخب الأوليمبي ينهي أستعداداته للقاء نظيره الإثيوبي بالإسكندرية غدا

ينهي اليوم المنتخب الأوليمبي لكرة القدم استعداداته الجادة للقاء نظيره الاثيوبي غدا بأستاد حرس الحدود بالاسكندرية في لقاء العودة المؤهل لنهائيات دورة الألعاب الافريقية بالجزائر بعد أن كان اللقاء الاول بين الفريقين قد أقيم بأديس أبابا قبل أسبوعين وأنتهي بفوز إثيوبيا‏2/‏ صفر وهو ما يضاعف من مسئولية الفريق المصري في مباراة الغد‏,‏ حيث يلزمه الفوز بفارق لايقل عن ثلاثة أهداف إذا ما أراد التأهل للنهائيات‏.‏

وكان الفريق قد إنتقل إلي الاسكندرية يوم الأربعاء الماضي‏,‏ حيث أدي أكثر من تدريب علي الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة بهدف التأقلم مع طبيعة الأرض‏..‏وقد أبدي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري سعادته بالاستاد بأعتباره أحد أفضل الملاعب الموجودة في مصروالذي يمكن أن يعين الفريق علي أداء مهمته الصعبة بنجاح‏.‏

ويشمل تدريب اليوم والذي سيجري علي فترة واحدة فيما لايزيد علي‏45‏ دقيقة التدريب علي المواقف الثابتة من ركلات جزاء وضربات علي حدود المنطقة وكرات عرضية بالاضافة إلي تحفيظ بعض الجمل التكتيكية‏..‏ ولم يعلن فينجادا المدير الفني التشكيل الذي سيخوض به المباراة من بين الـ‏22‏ لاعبا الموجودين بالمعسكر إلا قبل ساعات قليلة من المباراة وبالتحديد في المحاضرة الصباحية التي سوف يلقيها قبل التوجه إلي الاستاد‏,‏ حيث تقام المباراة في تمام الخامسة من بعد الظهر‏.‏

الجهاز الفني المعاون والمكون من أولاندو ومجدي طلبة وعادل المأمور أتفق مع فينجادا علي الخطوط العريضة للخطة التي سيؤدي بها الفريق لمباراة‏,‏ والتي تعتمد علي الضغط القوي علي الخصم من البداية بغية إحراز هدف مبكر مع ضرورة ان تكون المجازفة محسوبة‏,‏ وأن يتحلي اللاعبون بالصبر والهدوء فيما لو تأخر التسجيل‏..‏وكان منطقيا أن يعقد الجهاز الفني عددا من اللقاءات الفردية والجماعية للاعبين في محاولة لاكسابهم الثقة وتأكيد علي أنهم الأفضل من كل الوجوه فيما لو التزم كل لاعب بالدور الذي يؤديه‏.‏

ويقول مجدي طلبه مدرب الفريق أن الاجتماعات التي عقدها الجهاز الفني مع اللاعبين خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية كانت ترتكز علي ضرورة أعتبار المنتخب الاوليمبي كيانا ضخما ينبغي له ان يستمر وليس مجرد فريق في كرة القدم يسهل تغيير لاعبيه والاتفاق علي ضرورة بذل أقصي جهد من اجل استمرار هذا الكيان من خلال الفوز علي الذي إثيوبيا بالقاهرة‏..‏ والتفوق علي كوت ديفوار في أبيدجان فيما بعد حيث التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات دورة بكين الأوليمبية‏2008.‏

وعلي جانب آخر‏..‏ وصلت أمس بعثة منتخب إثيوبيا التي تضم‏18‏ لاعبا وهم نفس المجموعة التي أدت مباراة الذهاب في أديس أبابا‏,‏ حيث لا مفاجآت في تشكيل الفريق الذي لايضم بين صفوفه أي لاعب محترف بالخارج‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الأوليمبى جاهز لتخطى أثيوبيا 
فينجادا يضع الرتوش النهائية وارتياح بوصول الحلوانى
طلبة يطالب الجمهور بمؤازرة الفريق وعدم استعجال الفوز


 يختتم المنتخب الأوليمبى مرانه فى العاشرة والنصف من صباح اليوم باستاد المكس بالاسكندرية قبل خوض اللقاء المصيرى والحاسم غداً فى الخامسة مساء على نفس الملعب فى اياب الدور النهائى لتصفيات دورة الألعاب الافريقية المقامة بالجزائر الصيف المقبل. يركز مران اليوم الذى يقوده البرتغالى نيلو فينجادا المدير الفنى ومعاونوه كاريهللو ومجدى طلبة ومدرب حراس المرمى عادل المأمور على المواقف الثانية والمتحركة سواء فى الأخطاء لصالح الفريق أو ضده وبناء الهجمات من الخلف للأمام وكيفية تنفيذ طريقة 4/5/1 مع تغييرها فى كثير من الأوقات الى 4/4/2 من خلال اندفاع بعض لاعبى الوسط  مع الهجوم المضاد بهدف زيادة الكثافة العددية فى الثلث الأخير وداخل منطقة الجزاء ليتواجد الضغط المتواصل على المنافس لتعويض الهدفين مبكرا.واكتملت القوة الضاربة للفريق بالأداء القوى فى المران للثنائى حسام عاشور وعبدالله السعيد اللذين حصلا على راحة أمس الأول بعد عودتهما من الرحلة الطويلة  مع الأهلى والاسماعيلى من زيمبابوى ومدغشقر الى القاهرة وظهر الاثنان بشكل أفضل أعطى ارتياحا كبيرا للجهاز كما عاد بقوة  عمرو الحلوانى الذى وصل فجر أمس الأول من اليونان وحصل أيضا على راحة وتدرب أمس بقوة وينتظر الدفع به منذ بداية اللقاء حيث كان مجدى طلبة على اتصال  بمدربه ووعده بالسماح له للمشاركة مع منتخب مصر رغم ان اللقاء ليس فى الأجندة الدولية.
وطالب مجدى طلبة المدرب الجمهور بالحضور لمؤازرة الفريق فى مهمة صعبة مطالبا بأن  يكون وراء ظهر اللاعبين وليس واقفا على أكتافهم بمعنى استعجال الفوز مما يزيد من الضغط الواقع على اللاعبين لمطالبتهم بتعويض الهدفين وتسجيل هدف ثالث حتى لا يتم الاحتكام لضربات الترجيح.
فى شأن آخر يتدرب مساء اليوم المنتخب الاثيوبى فى الخامسة مساء على ملعب استاد المكس وهو المران الرئيسى للفريق والوحيد على الملعب الذى ستقام عليه المباراة

----------


## محمود زايد

يخوض منتخب مصر الاولمبي لكرة القدم يوم الاحد مواجهة حاسمة مع نظيره الاثيوبي في لقاء العودة للتصفيات المؤهلة لدورة الالعاب الافريقية التي ستقام في الجزائر في يوليو تموز المقبل.تقام المباراة باستاد المكس بالاسكندرية والذي يتسع لنحو 30 الف متفرج.
يواجه منتخب مصر مهمة صعبة اذ يحتاج الى الفوز بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة ليعوض هزيمته في مباراة الذهاب والتي انتهت بفوز اثيوبيا 2-صفر.وقرر الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم فتح ابواب الاستاد مجانا للجماهير على امل تحقيق المؤازرة التي ربما تساعد الفريق على تحقيق الفوز.ويدير المباراة طاقم ليبى بقيادة جمال امبايا يعاونه فؤاد المغربي وأحمد زايد يونس ويراقبها التونسي علي بن ناصر.

----------


## عصام كابو

*
فاز المنتخب المصري الاوليمبي على نظيره الأثيوبي بأربعة أهداف مقابل لا شىء في إطار التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لدورة الألعاب الأفريقية التي ستقام بالجزائر بإستاد المكس وهو الملعب الخاص بنادي حرس الحدود بمدينة الإسكندرية .

أحرز هدف السبق كريم ذكري في الدقيقة 8 وجاء عبد الله السعيد في الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الأول ليعزز نتيجة فريقه،كما تمكن عمرو الحلواني من إحراز الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 19 من الشوط الثاني.

وأخيرا أحرز محمد محمد رجب الشهير بريعو الهدف الرابع والأخير في الدقيقة 38 من الشوط الثاني .

بدأ الشوط الأول باستحواذ من قبل المنتخب الاوليمبي المصري قابله دفاع صلب من نظيره الأثيوبي،حاول احمد المحمدي اختراق دفاعات أثيوبيا بتسديده صاروخيه من خارج منطقة الجزاء مرت بجوار القائم لتخرج ضربه مرمي .

تمكن كريم ذكري من إحراز الهدف الأول لمنتخب مصر في الدقيقة 8 من الشوط الأول بتسديدة راسية من داخل منطقة الجزاء عن طريق تمريره احمد المحمدي عجز حارس أثيوبيا من التصدي لها.

حاول احمد عبد الظاهر إحراز هدف التعزيز للمنتخب بتسديد كرة من داخل منطقة الجزاء "باك ورد" في الدقيقة 11 من الشوط الأول حلوة لكن بعيده عن المرمي وتخرج ضربه مرمي.

وتتوالي الهجمات الخطرة لمنتخب مصر الأوليمبي من تمريره احمد المحمدي لأحمد عبد الظاهر الذي قام بالتسديد لكن بجوار القائم ضربه مرمي.

تكرر سيناريو هدف كريم ذكري مع احمد عبد الظاهر لكن لم يستغله الاستغلال الأمثل في إحراز الهدف فقد قام احمد المحمدي بتمرير كره عرضيه في العمق على رأس احمد عبد الظاهر لكنها تقلش وتخرج ضربه مرمي في الدقيقة 23 من الشوط الأول.

حاول منتخب إثيوبيا إحراز هدف التعادل بهجمة كانت الأخطر لهم بالمباراة من ضربه ركنية على قدم مهاجم منتخب أثيوبيا الذي قام بالتسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء مرت بجوار القائم ضربه مرمي في الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الأول.

شهد الشوط الأول إنذار لكريم ذكري في الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الأول نتيجة الخشونة باللعب.

تمكن عبد الله السعيد من إحراز هدف التعزيز للمنتخب في الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الأول من ضربه جزاء عجز الحارس سامسون من التصدي لها وقد احتسبها الحكم لعرقلة اللاعب الأثيوبي أداني جيرمان لأحمد سمير فرج داخل منطقة الجزاء .

أطلق حكم المباراة الليبي جمال امباية صافره نهاية الشوط الأول عقب احتساب دقيقتين وقت بدل ضائع معلنا تقدم المنتخب المصري الأوليمبي على نظيره الأثيوبي بهدفين مقابل لاشيء.

أفننح الأوليمبي المصري الشوط الثاني بهجمة خطرة عن طريق احمد المحمدي من تسديدة صاروخيه ارتطمت بالعارضة وخرجت ضربه مرمي ،كما أضاع احمد عبد الظاهر الهدف الثالث بتسديدة علت العارضة من انفراده بالحارس سامسون في الدقيقة 5 من الشوط الثاني.

قام اسيو مازي لاعب منتخب اثيوبا بالتسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 13 من الشوط الثاني تمكن أمير توفيق حارس مرمي منتخب الأوليمبي من التصدي لها وتحويلها لركنية.

تمكن عمرو الحلواني عقب هجمات احمد المحمدي وعبد الله السعيد وريعو من إحراز الهدف الثالث للأوليمبي بتسديدة جميلة بعد تخطي مدافعي اثيوبيا معتمدا على مهاراته الفردية في الدقيقة 19 من الشوط الثاني .

تألق حارس منتخب أثيوبيا في التصدي لهجمة مزدوجة قام ريعو خلالها بالتسديد من داخل منطقة الجزاء عقب تسديدة الحلواني كادا أن يحرزا من خلالها الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة 20 الشوط الثاني .

استغل ريعو النقص العددي بصفوف اثيوبيا نتيجة طرد اللاعب بيجاسيو في احراز الهدف الرابع من انفراده بالحارس سامسون في الدقيقة 38 من الشوط الثاني.

أطلق حكم المباراة صافره نهايه الشوط الثاني والمباراه عقب احتساب أربع دقائق وقت بدل ضائع معلنا فوز منتخب مصر الاوليمبي على نظيره الاثيوبي بأربعة أهداف مقابل لا شيئ*

----------


## محمود زايد

فينجادا: الفوز على إثيوبيا كان هاما لاستعادة الثقة قبل مباراة كوت ديفوار



أكد البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي المصري أن الفوز على إثيوبيا كان هاما لاستعادة الثقة قبل مباراة الإياب مع منتخب كوت ديفوار في تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لدورة الألعاب الأوليمبية في بكين 2008.وقال فينجادا في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أعقب المباراة يوم الأحد: "الفريق الإثيوبي ليس بالفريق القوي ولكن هذا الفوز سيساهم في تدعيم الثقة لدى اللاعبين قبل مباراة كوت ديفوار الأكثر أهمية".
يذكر أن المنتخب المصري سيحل ضيفا على كوت ديفوار في 25 مارس الجاري، وكانت مباراة الذهاب في مصر قد انتهت بتعادل الفريقين بهدف لكل منهما. وأضاف فينجادا: "المنافس كان ضعيفا ولكن الفوز مهما للجانب المعنوي الذي ركزت عليه قبل اللقاء، لنتمكن من تدارك نتيجة الذهاب أمام كوت ديفوار".
إلى ذلك، نفى المدرب البرتغالي الشائعات التي أثيرت حول رحيله عن المنتخب المصري وتعاقده مع المنتخب العماني أو الإماراتي.وشدد فينجادا في أنه ليس من المدربين الذين لا يحترمون تعاقداتهم، مؤكدا أنه لايزال متعاقدا مع الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم.وكانت قد أثيرت تكهنات في الصحف الخليجية حول انتقال فينجادا لتدريب المنتخب العماني بعد إقالة مدربه السابق ميلان ماتشالا، كما أشارت صحف أخرى إلى وجود مفاوضات إماراتية مع فينجادا من أجل تدريب نادي النصر.وقال فينجادا إنه اجتمع مع سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة مؤخرا وتحدثا بشأن التزام الأول بتعاقده مع الجانب المصري

----------


## محمود زايد

استعداداً للأفيال
منتخب مصر الأولمبي في أبيدجان 19 مارس
4 آلاف جنيه لكل لاعب بعد التأهل للألعاب الأفريقية بالجزائر
أربعة أسباب للفوز الكبير: الروح القتالية- جمهور الإسكندرية- صلابة الدفاع- خطة فينجادا


قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الاولمبي لكرة القدم بقيادة فينجادا تجمع لاعبي الفريق يوم 18 مارس الحالي استعداداً للسفر إلي كوت ديفوار في اليوم التالي مباشرة للعب هناك 24 مارس مباراة العودة مع فريقها في تصفيات اوليمبياد بكين. 
من ناحية أخري سيتم صرف 4 آلاف جنيه لكل لاعب مكافأة الصعود إلي دورة الألعاب الأفريقية كما تنص اللائحة. 
علي جانب آخر لم يكن صعود المنتخب الأولمبي لدورة الألعاب الأفريقية التي تقام بالجزائر في يوليو القادم وليد صدفة أو بضربة حظ وإنما بالتخطيط السليم لرد الاعتبار من الفريق الاثيوبي أولاً.. الشعور بالمسئولية الكبري.. وجماهير الإسكندرية المخلصة الوفية وتعامل الجهاز الفني مع المباراة بفكر جديد فضلا عن الروح القتالية التي ادي بها اللاعبون المباراة. 
ومن خلال متابعتنا للمباراة ولإعداد المنتخب الاولمبي.. تقوم بسرد اسباب عبور اثيوبيا ولاشك أن هذا الفوز سيكون له أثره الكبير في التعامل مع كوت ديفوار بنفس الأسلوب وتحقيق الفوز هناك للتأهل لدورة بكين الأولمبية. 
فكر جديد 
اولا تعامل الجهاز الفني بقيادة فينجادا ومجدي طلبة وعادل المأمور مع المباراة بفكر جديد تضمن تغيير طريقة اللعب وتشكيل فريق متجانس ومترابط استطاع بجدارة تنفيذ سيناريو المباراة بالكامل.. لعب الفريق بليبرو صريح هو حسام عاشور الذي يتمتع بخبرة كبيرة واجاد تماما نظرا لأن لديه مهارة كروية عالية ويحسن قراءة الملعب ولعب دوراً هاما في قيادة خط الظهر والقضاء علي خطورة الهجوم الاثيوبي.. وامامه الثنائي القوي جدا كريم ذكري وعاشور الادهم بنيان متين فهم كامل لواجبات مركزيهما جدية وروح قتالية عالية.. وفي الناحيتين اليمني واليسري محمد عبدالشافي وعبدالعزيز توفيق وبكل صراحة حققا المعادلة الصعبة في الاهتمام بالواجب الدفاعي والانطلاق الهجومي وهما من نجوم المباراة واحسن الجهاز الاستعانة بهما في هذا اللقاء الحاسم.. وخلف خط الظهر كان امير توفيق حارس المرمي اليقظ جدا والذي احتفظ بشباكه نظيفة. 
وكان فكر الجهاز ايضا السيطرة علي منطقة المناورات بأكبر عدد من اللاعبين لعدم تمكين الفريق الاثيوبي من دخول منطقة جزاء فريقنا وذلك بفضل مجهود احمد سمير فرج الذي كان دينامو ومعه الواعد عبدالله السعيد وكان معهما احمد عبدالظاهر ادوا واجبهم تماماً سواء بالتحرك الايجابي او التسديد القوي علي المرمي وإرسال الكرات المتنوعة للمهاجمين. 
الهجوم المتألق 
وفي الهجوم كان المتألق أحمد المحمدي قد اشعل الجبهة اليمني تماماً سرعة فائقة وتحركات واعية وكرات خطيرة وهو من نجوم المباراة.. وكذلك عمرو الحلواني صاحب الاداء المتميز والذي شكل خطورة فائقة علي الدفاع الاثيوبي. وشارك خلال المباراة كل من شيكابالا وعبدالله الشحات ومحمد رجب ريعو وكلهم ادوا الواجب بكفاءة عالية. 
وبعد عبور هذه المباراة اتضح ان المنتخب الاولمبي يضم في صفوفه مجموعة من أبرز نجوم الكرة المصرية وهم في اشد الحاجة دائما الي دفعة معنوية عالية وتشجيع مستمر وكذلك مواقف حرجة مثل التي كانوا عليها منذ لقاء أثيوبيا الاول وخسارته هناك 2/صفر.. وجدية في الاعداد والاستعداد ادي الي رد الاعتبار ولذلك مطلوب من الجهاز الفني بقيادة فينجادا التعامل مع مباراة كوت ديفوار بنفس الفكر والقوة والجدية لان كوت ديفوار علي ملعبه ووسط جماهيره حاجة تانية والتأمين الدفاعي واجب مع الاعتماد علي الناحية الهجومية لان فريقنا يملك مجموعة من المهاجمين يستطيع هز شباك كوت ديفوار بشرط عدم السماح للفريق وهو يلعب علي ملعبه من البدء بالتسجيل ومطلوب ايضا استمرار المنتخب بنفس التشكيل المتفاهم المتجانس الذي يستطيع عمل المستحيل في ابيدجان.. والمطلوب ايضا اداء اكثر من مباراة ودية دولية خلال هذه المرحلة وقبل السفر الي ابيدجان بنفس التشكيل.. وبإذن الله يعبر منتخبنا مباراة كوت ديفوار. 
مطلوب ايضا من اتحاد الكرة تهيئة المناخ المناسب للفريق باتاحة الفرصة لدخول معسكر والاتفاق علي مباريات قوية باسرع وقت لفرق تشبه في الاداء لكوت ديفوار واعتقد ان الكابتن سمير زاهر واحمد شاكر اللذين تفرغا في الفترة الأخيرة لمساندة الفريق ومعهما الكابتن مجدي عبدالغني وباقي اعضاء المجلس لن يبخلوا علي الفريق اطلاقا سواء بالدعم المعنوي او تهيئة المناخ المناسب. 
حقاً مليون تحية للاسكندرية التي استقبلت مباراة المنتخب مع اثيوبيا في ملعب حرس الحدود بالمكس وهو وش السعد.. ينطق علي اعلي مستوي من رجال نادي حرس الحدود.. وعمل دءوب من منطقة الاسكندرية بقيادة طلعت فواز ومديرية الشباب التي وفرت الشباب من مراكز الشباب لمؤازرة الفريق وبكل صراحة تعظيم سلام لجماهير الاسكندرية المخلصة الوافية التي شاركت في صنع هذا الانتصار الكبير. 
وكل ما حدث في الاسكندرية جاء نتيجة التعليمات الواضحة والصريحة من المحافظ الرياضي اللواء عادل لبيب الذي كان يتابع المنتخب أولا بأول فضلا عن وجوده علي رأس الجماهير وكان في منتهي السعادة للانجاز الكبير الذي حققه المنتخب.

----------


## محمود زايد

متابعة حالة عمرو زكي وعبدالواحد السيد
حل ودي لمشكلة انضمام أمير عزمي للمنتخب.. وترقب عودة أبوتريكة 
المنتخب الأوليمبي بلاتغييرات أمام كوت ديفوار.. باستثناء استدعاء أحمد مجدي 

يعتمد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم علي آخر قائمة للفريق التي خاضت المباراة الودية الدولية مع السويد لتكون القائمة المرشحة لمباراة موريتانيا الرسمية يوم 25 مارس في تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية لكن مع بعض التعديلات والشروط. وقال حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب ان المجموعة التي تعتمد عليها في المباريات معروفة.. الا ان ذلك لايعني ان مجرد معرفتها يتيح لها الانضمام بل هناك شروط دائمة وواضحة ان يكون اللاعب قد شارك اللعب مع فريق ناديه وان يكون سليما من الاصابات ومحتفظا بمستواه البدني والفني.. والوقت مازال طويلا وامام الفرق المصرية ارتباطات افريقية تتحدد من خلالها حالة اللاعبين الموضوعين علي قائمة الاستدعاء سوف يلعب الاهلي والزمالك والاسماعيلي وانبي في بطولتي افريقيا يومي 17 و18 مارس وفي اليوم التالي يتجمع اللاعبون ويكون الجهاز الفني قد استعرض كل الاسماء وحدد موقفها.
واضاف شحاتة بأن هناك متابعة لحالة عبدالواحد السيد حارس الزمالك وعمرو زكي مهاجم الفريق بعد اصابتهما في مباراة اهلي جدة في البطولة العربية.. وهناك متابعة لحالة محمد ابوتريكة وما لو كان سيعود للمشاركة مع الاهلي في المباريات.. ولابد من البحث عن بديل لوائل جمعة الذي تعرض لاصابة تبعده عن الملاعب فترة طويلة.
واكد شحاتة انه لم تعد هناك مشكلة في استدعاء امير عزمي المحترف بنادي الشباب السعودي.. حيث جرت اتصالات ودية مع مسئولي النادي بعد وصول خطاب من الاتحاد السعودي يشير فيه الي عدم انضمام اللاعب للمنتخب لارتباطه بمباراة اصفهان الايراني يوم 21 مارس في بطولة آسيا. وتجاوب مسئولو النادي السعودي بعد ان تضمن رد الاتحاد المصري ان استدعاء لاعبي المنتخبات تقره لوائح الفيفا ويتم بشكل تلقائي خاصة اذا كانت المباريات رسمية وداخل الاجندة الدولية.. وساهمت العلاقة الودية بين الطرفين في انتهاء سريع للمشكلة.. وفي هذا الصدد اشار حسن شحاتة الي موقف نادي توتنهام الانجليزي الذي افاد بأنه سيترك اللاعبين المصريين احمد حسام 'ميدو' وحسام غالي يوم 20 مارس لانهما مرتبطان بمباراة الكأس مع تشيلسي.
وعلي صعيد المنتخب الاوليمبي.. يبدأ المعسكر يوم الاحد عقب انتهاء المباريات الافريقية وقبل السفر الي كوت ديفوار للقاء منتخبها في المباراة الحاسمة في تصفيات دورة الالعاب الاوليمبية.. وقال مجدي طلبة المدرب العام انه لاتوجد تغييرات في قائمة الفريق التي شاركت امام اثيوبيا في تصفيات الالعاب الافريقية، باستثناء استدعاء احمد مجدي المحترف باليونان.

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر لكرة القدم فى المركز ال 41 عالميا



احتل المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم المركز ال 41 عالميا فى التصنيف الشهرى الذى يقوم به الإتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم كما جاء المنتخب فى المركز الأول عربيا والسادس أفريقيا.
وبذلك تقدم المنتخب المصرى مركزا واحدا فى التصنيف الدولى بعد أن كان يحتل المركز ال 42 عالميا والسابع أفريقيا الشهر الماضى.وجاء فى بيان اصدره الإتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم الأربعاء أن المنتخب الأرجنتينى احتل صدارة التصنيف الدولى لأول مرة فى تاريخه متفوقا على المنتخب الإيطالى الذى جاء فى المركز الثانى .. تلاه المنتخب البرازيلى فى المركز الثالث بينما استمرت منتخبات فرنسا و المانيا فى نفس مراكزها الرابع و الخامس على الترتيب.وجاء ترتيب أفضل المنتخبات العربية كالاتى احتل المنتخب المغربى المركز 44 وجاء المنتخب التونسى فى المركز ال46 بينما احتل المنتخب السعودى والعمانى المركزين ال64 وال73.
وجاء ترتيب أفضل المنتخبات الإفريقية كالاتى الكاميرون فى المركز ال18 وغانا فى المركز ال19 بينما يحتل منتخب كوتديفوار المركز ال20 والمنتخب المالى فى المركز ال35 واخيرا يحتل منتخب نيجيريا المركز ال36

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الأوليمبي يغادر إلي إبيدجان اليوم.. للبحث عن التذكرة الأوليمبية 
الاتحاد الافواري يستضيف البعثة يومين اضافيين.. وشاكر مطمئن فنيا 



تغادر القاهرة الساعة السابعة والنصف صباح اليوم بعثة المنتخب الاوليمبي متوجهة إلي كوت ديفوار للقاء منتخبها الاوليمبي يوم السبت القادم في اياب تصفيات دورة الالعاب الاوليمبية ..2008 وهي المباراة الفاصلة والصعبة بعد ان نجح المنتخب الافواري في التعادل 1/1 في مباراة الذهاب.
يترأس البعثة أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد وجميع افراد الجهاز الفني و20 لاعبا هم: محمد الشناوي وأمير توفيق وأحمد عادل عبدالمنعم وكريم ذكري وعاشور الادهم وأحمد نبيه وحسام عاشور وعبداللاه جلال وأحمد شديد قناوي وعبدالعزيز توفيق وأحمد عبدالظاهر وأحمد المحمدي ومحمد عبدالشافي ورضا الويش وريعو وشيكابالا وعمرو الحلواني وأحمد مجدي وعبدالله الشحات وعبدالله السعيد.
تصل البعثة أبيدجان الساعة السابعة والنصف مساء اليوم.. ويبدأ تدريباته غدا لتصل إلي ذروتها بعد غد الاربعاء بفترتين صباحا ومساء وتتراجع كثافتها تدريجيا لتكون خفيفة يوم الجمعة بعد أن يؤدي مرانه بملعب المباراة يوم الخميس.
وفي لفتة طيبة قرر اتحاد كوت ديفوار لكرة القدم استضافة البعثة المصرية 7 أيام بدلا من 5 كتعبير عن العلاقات الوطيدة التي تجمع بين اتحادي البلدين.. وقد اتصل علاء عبدالعزيز مدير ادارة العلاقات العامة بالاتحاد من ابيدجان مشيدا بتعاون السفارة واتمام ترتيبات اقامة الفريق.
وكان اللاعبون قد تجمعوا أمس بفندق قريب من مطار القاهرة علي مجموعتين.. الأولي الساعة التاسعة مساء وضمت لاعبي الاندية التي ليس لها ارتباطات خارجية.. والثانية ضمت لاعبي الأهلي والاسماعيلي وانبي بعد خوضهم مباريات الاياب في دور ال32 لبطولتي افريقيا.
وقال أحمد شاكر انه يترأس البعثة بتكليف من مجلس الادارة ومراعاة لأهمية المباراة وبعد تجربة التعايش مع الفريق ثلاثة ايام بالاسكندرية قبل لقاء اثيوبيا والشعور بأن الاوضاع استقرت وهناك رغبة قوية لدي اللاعبين في تعويض مافاتهم.. ويري شاكر أن الفريق فنيا علي مستوي مرتفع وكان يحتاج الثقة فقط.. ويضم عناصر متميزة سيكون من صالح الكرة المصرية ان يستمروا ويكملوا المشوار.. واضاف بأن من يستعرض المباراة الأولي بالقاهرة يتأكد ان فريقنا هو الأعلي فنيا بفارق كبير لكن من سوء الحظ ان دخل مرماه هدف.. ففي الشوط الثاني قدم الفريق أفضل اداء في اللعبة في أول مباراة رسمية يلعبها..ولذلك هناك اطمئنان من الناحية الفنية خاصة ان الفريق يقوده فينجادا وهو مدرب حاد الذكاء ويملك حاسة متميزة في التشكيل وإدارة المباريات وتوظيف اللاعبين الذين يتميزون جميعهم بالمهارات الفردية حتي المدافعين منهم.
وبالنسبة للمنتخب الوطني الأول يعقد الجهاز الفني اجتماعا اليوم لاعتماد الاسماء المختارة لمباراة موريتانيا يوم الاحد القادم في تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية.. وكان الجهاز قد شاهد مباريات الفرق المصرية في بطولتي افريقيا

----------


## محمود زايد

بعثة المنتخب الأوليمبي في أبيدجان اليوم 
استعداداً للقاء العودة الصعب أمام أفيال كوت ديفوار



تغادر القاهرة في السابعة صباح اليوم &#187;الاثنين&#171; بعثة المنتخب الأوليمبي لكرة القدم في طريقها الي أبيدجان للقاء المنتخب الايفواري يوم السبت المقبل في تصفيات دورة الألعاب الأوليمبية المقرر اقامتها في بكين العام المقبل. تضم البعثة أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة رئيساً للبعثة ونيلو فينجادا مديرا فنيا وكاريهللو ومجدي طلبة مدربين وعادل المأمور مدرب حراس المرمي وأيمن حافظ المدير الاداري و20 لاعبا،

هم: أمير توفيق وأحمد عبدالمنعم ومحمد الشناوي لحراسة المرمي وكريم ذكري وعبداللاه جلال وأحمد نبيه ومحمد عبدالشافي وحسام عاشور وعبدالله الشحات وعبدالله السعيد وأحمد عبدالظاهر ورضا الويشي وعاشور الأدهم وريعو وأحمد المحمدي وشيكابالا وأحمد شديد قناوي وعبدالعزيز توفيق والمحترفان أحمد مجدي وعمرو الحلواني.وتم استبعاد أحمد سمير فرج بعد اعتراضه علي الخروج من مباراة اثيوبيا بجانب محمد سمير وأحمد غانم سلطان للاصابة.وقد أجري علاء عبدالعزيز مدير العلاقات العامة باتحاد الكرة الذي سافر الجمعة  الماضي للترتيب لاقامة البعثة اتصالا برئيس البعثة أحمد شاكر والمسئولين باتحاد الكرة والجهاز الفني بقيادة فينجادا لاطلاعهم علي الاقامة والترتيبات التي اتخذها من أجل تذليل الصعوبات قبل وصول البعثة خاصة أماكن التدريب والتنقلات حتي يتفرغ اللاعبون للفوز وتخطي هذه العقبة الصعبة حيث يحتاج الفريق للتعادل الايجابي 2/2 أو ما فوق أو الفوز وأضعف الايمان الوصول لنتيجة اللقاء الأول 1/1 للاحتكام الي ركلات الترجيح وانتظار الحظ الذي يتدخل بشكل كبير في مثل هذه الضربات وان كان فينجادا يحاول انهاء اللقاء  قبل الاحتكام اليها للرد علي الايفواري مثلما رد علي الاثيوبيين علي حد قول بعض أفراد الجهاز الفني.

----------


## محمود زايد

اليوم إعلان أسماء اللاعبين المختارين لمعسكر المنتخب الوطني


يعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني اليوم أسماء اللاعبين المختارين لخوض معسكره التدريبي الذي يبدأ غدا استعدادا لمباراة موريتانيا التي تقام يوم الأحد المقبل بالقاهرة ضمن التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا‏.‏ وكان الجهاز الفني قد اختار‏7‏ لاعبين محترفين لخوض هذا المعسكر هم‏:‏ أحمد حسن‏(‏ أندرلخت البلجيكي‏),‏ وأحمد حسام ميدو وحسام غالي‏(‏ توتنهام الإنجليزي‏),‏ ومحمد زيدان‏(‏ ماينتس الألماني‏),‏ وأمير عزمي‏(‏ الشباب السعودي‏),‏ وإبراهيم سعيد‏(‏ تراسبورت التركي‏),‏ وأحمد فتحي‏(‏ شيفلد الإنجليزي‏),‏ وسوف يستكمل الجهاز الفني العدد إلي‏23‏ لاعبا من بينهم حارسان للمرمي‏,‏ حيث سيتم اليوم إعلان أسماء‏14‏ لاعبا يتم اختيارهم من أندية الدوري المحلي‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

الحضرى ومتعب وشوقي وشادى محمد فى قائمة المنتخب الوطنى أمام موريتانيا 



أعلن الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى عن قائمة الفريق المرشح لخوض مباراة موريتانيا فى تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية والمحدد لها يوم الأحد القادم بإستاد القاهرة الدولى .
وتضم القائمة 24 لاعبا من بينهم 4 لاعبين من الأهلي هم عصام الحضرى وشادى محمد وعماد متعب ومحمد شوقى ومن الزمالك عبد الواحد السيد وعمرو زكى ومن الإسماعيلي محمد محسن أبو جريشة وحسنى عبد ربه و هانى سعيد وعمر جمال ومحمد حمص وسيد معوض .. ومن حرس الحدود عبد السلام نجاح وأحمد عيد عبد الملك ومن الترسانة احمد سعد ومن إنبى فرج شلبى ومن غزل المحلة محمود فتح الله .إلى جانب 6 لاعبين محترفين هم محمد زيدان " ماينز الألمانى " وأحمد فتحى " شيفلد الإنجليزي " وأحمد حسن " أندرلخت البلجيكي " وإبراهيم سعيد  "رايــز سبـورت التـركي " وأميـر عـزمـي " الشباب السعودى " وحـسـام غـالـى " توتنهام الإنجليزي " .
ويبدأ غداً تجمع الفريق بمدينة 6 أكتوبر على أن يكون المنتخب كامل العدد يوم الأربعاء القادم بوصول جميع العناصر المحترفة بالخارج .
هذا وقد تم استبعاد أحمد حسام " ميدو" من القائمة لظروف اصابته فى " الأنكل " مع فريقه توتنهام مؤخراً .

----------


## عصام كابو

أ ش أ-   

*يصل الى القاهرة الخميس منتخب موريتانيا لكرة القدم للقاء منتخب مصر فى الجولة الثالثة للتصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الافريقية. 

وأوضح الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم فى بيان اصدره مساء الثلاثاء ان المنتخب الموريتانى سيصل الى القاهرة ظهرالخميس للقاء منتخب مصر يوم الاحد المقبل . 

وكان الجهاز الفنى لمنتخب مصر لكرة القدم بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة قد اختار قائمة تضم 23 من اللاعبين فى إطار الاستعداد المكثف لمباراة موريتانيا . 

من جانب آخر أعلن الاتحاد الجزائرى لكرة القدم أن طاقم تحكيم جزائريا سيتولى ادارة مباراة منتخبى مصر وموريتانيا، وأوضح بيان للاتحاد أن الطاقم الجزائرى يتكون من الحكم الدولى محمد لنوزة ـ حكم رئيسى الى جانب مساعديه ابراهيم جزار و أحمد سدراتي .*

----------


## محمود زايد

الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الاوليمبي يحدد اليوم خطة وتشكيل مباراة كوت ديفوار


وعد أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة ورئيس بعثة منتخب مصر الأوليمبي في مدينة أبيدجان لاعبي المنتخب بمكافأت مغرية في حالة تخطي عقبة المنتخب الايفواري والوصول إلي دوري المجموعات من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة إلي دورة بكين الأوليمبية‏.‏ولم تكن المكافآت سوي أحد عوامل التحفيز التي سعي اليها مسئولو اتحاد الكرة والجهاز الفني خاصة أنهم يدركون أن المهمة التي تنتظر المنتخب الأوليمبي في مدينة أبيدجان صعبة للغاية بعد نتيجة مباراة الذهاب في استاذ القاهرة والتي انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي‏1/1..‏ وأن مباراة العودة والتي ستقام يوم السبت المقبل تحتاج إلي جهد مضاعفا من اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني‏.‏ويؤدي منتخب مصر الأوليمبي اليوم تدريبه الاساسي علي نفس الملعب الذي تقام عليه المباراة وهو استاد بوتيه والذي سبق أن لعب عليه منتخب مصر الأول عندما التقي مع كوت ديفوار في التصفيات الافريقية‏..‏ وفي نفس توقيت المباراة وهو الساعة الخامسة والنصف عصرا بتوقيت القاهرة‏..‏ وخلاله يستقر الجهاز الفني علي خطة ترويض الافيال والتشكيل الاساسي الذي سيلعب به المباراة‏.‏وفضل الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر بقيادة البرتغالي فينجادا أن يكون المران الأول للمنتخب في مدينة أبيدجان خفيفا وعلي ملعب يشبه لحد كبير ملاعب الكرة الخماسية ولكن بمرمي صغير للغاية في الفندق الذي تقيم به البعثة وذلك لأن أغلب العناصر الاساسية في المنتخب مرهقة من كثرة المباريات التي شاركت فيها في الفترة الأخيرة‏.‏ وتم تقسيم اللاعبين إلي ثلاثة فرق أقيمت بينها مباريات بدون حارس مرمي‏.‏

*‏ وشارك البرتغالي فينجادا الثنائي كريم ذكري‏..‏ والذي كان يعاني من اصابة في عضلات البطن‏..‏ وحسام عاشور ـ اللاعب الأكثر مشاركة مع ناديه والمنتخب‏..‏ بعض التدريبات في حمام السباحة وأدي منتخب مصر الأوليمبي تدريبن بالأمس‏..‏ تدريبا صباحي‏..‏ وأخر عصرا‏..‏ وقد طلب علاء عبدالعزيز مدير العلاقات العامة في اتحاد الكرة والذي سبق البعثة تغيير ملعب التدريب الصباحي عند مشاهدته لأنه لم يكن جيدا‏..‏ كما قام مع أيمن حافظ المدير الاداري للمنتخب بتغيير مكان اقامة المنتخب في نفس الفندق لتجميع اللاعبين في أدوار قريبة ولتوفير اكبر قدر من الراحة لهم‏.‏وتلقت بعثة المنتخب في أبيدجان اتصالا من جانب سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة الموجود في السعودية لحضور اجتماع للاتحاد العربي وأكد أحمد شاكر أنه يبذل محاولات للحضور إلي كوت ديفوار قبل المباراة‏ وتلقت البعثة دعوة علي العشاء من السفير المصري شريف عباس سفير مصر في كوت ديفوار اليوم ويبذل السفير شريف عباس والقنصل أحمد فهمي جهودا كبيرا مع المنتخب لازالة أي مشكلات أو عقبات تظهر في طريقة‏.وبات من المؤكد فشل نقل المباراة تليفزيونيا في مصر‏..‏ وذلك بعد أن علم أحمد شاكر من المسئولين في كوت ديفوار وجود عطل في جهاز البث الفضائي‏..‏ واتفق مع أعضاء السفارة علي تسجيل المباراة وارسالها إلي مصر بعد اللقاء مباشرة‏.‏ومن جانبه قال البرتغالي فينجادا المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر لدينا هدف واحد وأمل واحد يتحقق باشكال وطرق مختلفة‏..‏ الهدف والأمل هو التأهل لدوري المجموعات في التصفيات الاوليمبية ويمكن أن نصل إلي ذلك بالتعادل‏1/1‏ والفوز عبر ركلات الترجيح أو التعادل‏2/2‏ أو اكثر أو الفوز‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

استعدادا للقاء المرتقب مع أفيال كوت ديفوار
اليوم المنتخب الأوليمبي يؤدي مرانه الأساسي بأبيدجان 
فينجادا يحفز لاعبيه وشاكر متفائل بالروح الجديدة 

ابيدجان خاص للاخبار: 
باصرار وعزيمة وروح عالية ورغبة حقيقية في تحقيق نتيجة مشرفة يؤدي المنتخب الاوليمبي اليوم مرانه الاساسي في ابيدجان استعدادا للقاء المهم والمرتقب بعد غد في لقاد العودة للتصفيات المؤهلة لاوليمبياد بكين 2008
يقود المران البرتغالي نيللو فنيجادا المدير الفني ومعه مجدي طلبة وعادل المأمور فيما يتابع طبيب الفريق د. مدحت مصطفي اللاعبين الذين لايزالون تحت التأهيل استعدادا للمباراة وكان الفريق قد ادي مرانه الثاني امس الاول بابيدجان علي احد الملاعب الفرعية القريبة من فندق الاقامة ثم استأنف تدريباته امس وسيكون المران الرئيسي اليوم علي الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة وكان المنتخب قد تعادل في لقاء الذهاب 1/1 وهو يسعي في مباراته القادمة للتعويض وتصحيح المسار.
حرص فينجادا خلال الايام الماضية علي الجلوس مع لاعبيه والشد من ازرهم وتحفيزهم قبل اللقاء المرتقب. ومن جانبه اعرب احمد شاكر رئيس بعثة المنتخب في ابيدجان عن سعادته الكبيرة بالروح العالية والتفاؤل الواضح في تدريبات الفريق مطالبا اللاعبين بالتركيز في المرحلة القادمة

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب موريتانيا يصل اليوم.. قادما من المعسكر الليبي
الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني واللاعبون شاهدوا تعادل الفريق المنافس مع ليبيا 

تصل إلي القاهرة الساعة الواحدة ظهر اليوم بعثة منتخب موريتانيا لكرة القدم استعدادا للقاء المنتخب الوطني المصري الاول يوم الاحد القادم في تصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية.. تضم البعثة 21 فردا وهي قادمة من ليبيا حيث كان الفريق يعسكر في طرابلس استعدادا للمباراة ولعب اول أمس مباراة ودية مع المنتخب الليبي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي. وقد شاهد الجهاز الفني واللاعبون تسجيلا للمباراة أمس عقب محاضرة محسن شحاتة المدير الفني عن طبيعة المباراة المقبلة ومتطلباتها الفنية، خاصة ان الفريق الموريتاني أحرز 5 أهداف في مباراتين بما يعني ان لديه القدرة علي تهديد المرمي.. وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام ان شحاتة وكل افراد الجهاز يطالبون اللاعبين باحترام المنافس والاستعداد بأقصي درجة من الجدية والتركيز.. ويسود الفكر الخططي معظم فقرات التدريب اليومي والتركيز علي ضرب التكتل الدفاعي الذي يمكن ان يلجأ إليه الفريق المنافس خاصة وان لاعبيه يتميزون بالقوة البدنية والاجسام الكبيرة.
وكان شحاتة قد تحدث مع اللاعبين في أول مران وأول يوم في المعسكر مرحبا بشادي محمد وأحمد سعد احدث وجهين علي المنتخب تحت قيادة الجهاز الفني الحالي.. وقد انتظم اللاعبون المحترفون في مران الامس وينضم إليهم امير عزمي اليوم بعد الانتهاء من مباراة فريقه الشباب السعودي في بطولة آسيا.
واشاد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بمستوي الحراس الثلاثة عصام الحضري وعبدالواحد السيد واحمد سعد وقال ان عبدالواحد شفي من الاصابة، وان سعد اضافة جيدة لحراسة مرمي المنتخب لما يتمتع به من مستوي متميز ظهر به في مباريات ناديه الترسانة في مباريات الدوري.

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يحذر لاعبيه
في أول مران:
إياكم ومفاجآت موريتانيا.. التركيز مطلوب 

أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني أن الاستعدادات لمواجهة منتخب موريتانيا في تصفيات الأمم الأفريقية لن تقل عن الاستعداد لأي منتخب أوروبي في المباريات الودية التي خاضها الفريق في الفترة الماضية والتي كان آخرها مواجهة منتخب السويد بالقاهرة والفوز عليه بهدفين نظيفين. 
جاء ذلك خلال الاجتماع الذي عقده الجهاز الفني للمنتخب مع اللاعبين قبل بداية المران حيث رحب حسن شحاتة خلال كلمته باللاعبين خاصة الجدد منهم مثل شادي محمد مدافع الأهلي وأحمد سعد حارس مرمي الترسانة وهما يشاركان للمرة الأولي في عهد الجهاز الحالي. 
طالب المدير الفني لاعبيه بضرورة التركيز وعدم الاستهانة بالمنافس أو التقليل من شأنه حتي لا يتعرض المنتخب لمفاجآت غير محسوبة مؤكداً ضرورة أن يكون هدفهم أن يحققوا فوزاً مريحاً في مواجهة الأحد القادم خاصة أن المواجهتين القادمتين بعد ذلك أمام موريتانيا وبوروندي خارج القاهرة. 
تطرق حديث شحاتة مع لاعبيه إلي ضرورة الحفاظ علي علاقاتهم المتميزة مع أنديتهم والتي تعتبر أحد أسس الاختيارات التي يأخذها الجهاز الفني في اعتباره. 
في نفس الإطار كان الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني قد تابع الشوط الأول من اللقاء الودي لمنتخب موريتانيا مع نظيره الليبي قبل المران والتي انتهت بالتعادل بدون أهداف.. أكد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي أن الفريق الموريتاني جيد ويمتلك إمكانيات تؤهله لتسجيل الأهداف وأن يكون نداً قوياً خاصة أن خط هجومه استطاع أن يسجل أربعة أهداف في المباراتين الماضيتين في التصفيات. 
قال إن مبدأ الجهاز الفني هو عدم الاستهتار بأي فريق منافس ولنا في فريق الزمالك وإنبي عبرة بعد خروجهما الأفريقي.. كان المران قد بدأ بمشاركة معظم اللاعبين باستثناء حسام غالي الذي ينضم في مران اليوم وكذلك أحمد حسن الذي وصل متأخراً في حين انتظم أحمد فتحي وإبراهيم سعيد ويؤدي الفريق تدريبا اليوم بكامل قوته الضاربة باستثناء أمير عزمي الذي سيصل غداً.. ومن المقرر أن يسلم أحمد حسام ميدو التقرير الطبي الخاص به اليوم إلي الجهاز الفني وسوف يخضع لاستكمال العلاج الطبي تحت إشراف الجهاز الطبي للمنتخب واستغرق المران 70 دقيقة تضمنت تدريبات خفيفة عبارة عن الجري حول الملعب ثم تقسيم اللاعبين لحلقات ولعب الكرة من لمسة واحدة. 
قام الثنائي شوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي المدرب بتقسيم اللاعبين إلي ثلاث مجموعات وقاد أحمد سليمان تدريبات خاصة لحراس المرمي قبل المران وطالب أحمد سعد حارس الترسانة بضرورة اقتناص فرصة وجوده بالمنتخب والمحافظة علي مستواه. 
ومن ناحية أخري ينتظر الجهاز الفني موقف اللاعب عمرو زكي من العملية الجراحية التي سيجريها لتحديد موقفه من المشاركة في المباراة.

----------


## محمود زايد

زكي خارج معسكر المنتخب قبل مباراة موريتانيا



غادر عمرو زكي مهاجم الزمالك معسكر المنتخب المصري لمباراة موريتانيا في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية 2008 في غانا يوم الخميس، بناء على رغبة ناديه الذي طلب عدم مشاركته في المباراة لضرورة خضوعه لعملية جراحية في الأنف.وقال زكي في تصريحات خاصة لـFilGoal.com يوم الجمعة إنه حزين لعدم مشاركته في المباراة مؤكدا أنه كان يستعد للمشاركة أساسيا.وطالب الزمالك الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاته بإخراج اللاعب من حساباته لهذه المباراة بسبب ضرورة إجراء اللاعب لعملية جراحية في الأنف.وفضل شحاته ابعاد اللاعب حتى لا تتفاقم إصابته، وسمح لزكي بمغادرة معسكر المنتخب نظرا لسهولة المباراة ووجود العديد من المهاجمين.وتعرض زكي للإصابة بكسر في الأنف والحاجز الأنفي بعد تدخل عنيف من التونسي خالد بدرة مدافع فريق أهلي جدة السعودي في المرحلة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى في دور الثمانية من دوري أبطال العرب.وكان من المفترض أن يجري زكي هذه العملية قبل لقاء الزمالك أمام الهلال السوداني في إياب دور الـ32 من دوري أبطال أفريقيا، إلا أن العملية تم تأجيلها لحاجة الزمالك لجهود اللاعب في هذه المباراة.

----------


## محمود زايد

*بعد استبعاد عمرو زكي
متعب وزيدان يقودان هجوم المنتخب أمام موريتانيا غداً


كما انفردت "الجمهورية" أمس بقرار حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم استبعاد عمرو زكي مهاجم الزمالك من قائمة الفريق لمباراة موريتانيا غدا في تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية "غانا 2008" وذلك لحاجته الي عملية جراحية في الأنف وغادر اللاعب معسكر المنتخب بالفعل وكان حسن شحاتة قد عقد اجتماعا مع معاونيه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان واستعرض معهم التقرير الطبي الذي تلقاه من الزمالك وكذلك رأي الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب وتم الاتفاق علي رأي واحد وهو ان عمرو زكي لن يكون جاهزا بنسبة 100% للمباراة وسيلعبها وهو خائف من الالتحامات خاصة في الكرات العالية وضربات الرأس التي يتميز بها. 
وبذلك يكون المنتخب قد خسر جهود اثنين من أخطر مهاجميه للإصابة وهما: أحمد حسام "ميدو" وعمرو زكي لذلك سيكون اعتماد حسن شحاتة علي عماد متعب ومحمد زيدان كرأسي حربة بصفة أساسية. 
صرح شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب بأن إصابة "ميدو" وعمرو زكي وغياب محمد أبوتريكة يعد خسارة كبيرة للمنتخب ولكن باقي اللاعبين الموجودين يستطيعون تعويض غياب هذا الثلاثي الذي يمثل أكثر من ربع القوة الأساسية للمنتخب. 
قال ان الجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة واثق تماما في قدرة اللاعبين علي تقديم مباراة طيبة وتحقيق فوز مريح علي موريتانيا برغم ان الفريق المنافس ملتزم ويتميز بالقوة البدنية والجسمانية.. كما يجيد الهجمات المرتدة السريعة. 
أشار الي ان المباراة الودية التي لعبتها موريتانيا أمام ليبيا الثلاثاء الماضي والتي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي أكدت ان هذا الفريق لن يكون خصما سهلا بل ان الفوز عليه يحتاج الي مجهودات مضاعفة. 
أكد ان الجهاز الفني سيضع الخطة المناسبة لتحقيق الفوز وتقديم عرض قوي يرضي غرور جمهور الكرة المصري الذي نناشده بالحضور وملء مدرجات ستاد القاهرة غدا. 
وقرر الجهاز الفني النزول بالحمل التدريبي ابتداء من مران الأمس باستاد القاهرة والتركيز علي الجوانب التكتيكية ويركز الجهاز في مران اليوم علي الضربات الثابتة حول منطقة الجزاء لأنها ستكون عاملا مؤثرا في حسم نتيجة المباراة. 
كان المنتخب قد أدي مرانا عنيفا وقويا أمس الأول بملعب مدينة الانتاج الإعلامي انتظم فيه كل اللاعبين المحترفين لأول مرة بعد وصول أمير عزمي من السعودية ومحمد زيدان وحسام غالي وظهر الثلاثي بمستوي جيد. 
ومن المنتظر ان يمثل المنتخب في مباراة الغد: عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي وأحمد فتحي وشادي محمد وابراهيم سعيد وسيد معوض في الدفاع وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي وأحمد حسن في الوسط ومحمد زيدان وعماد متعب في الهجوم. 
علي الجانب الآخر يؤدي المنتخب الموريتاني مرانه الأساسي في الثامنة مساء اليوم باستاد القاهرة تحت اشراف المدرب الجزائري علي فرجاني ويركز الفريق الضيف علي تأمين الجانب الدفاعي وشن هجمات مرتدة خاطفة علي أمل تحقيق مفاجأة أمام بطل أفريقيا. 
كان الفريق قد أدي مرانا قويا مساء أمس بملعب المقاولون العرب*

----------


## محمود زايد

في التصفيات المؤهلة لأمم إفريقيا‏2008‏
المنتخب الوطني ينقل تدريباته إلي استاد القاهرة أستعدادا للقاء موريتانيا غدا



يؤدي اليوم المنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم تدريبه الاخير باستاد القاهرة استعدادا للقاء موريتانيا في الجولة الثالثة للتصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الامم الافريقية بغانا‏2008,‏ والمقرر اقامتها غدا في الثامنة مساء باستاد القاهرة‏.وكان الجهاز قد استبعد عمرو زكي من حسابات المباراة حفاظا عليه بعد شكوي اللاعب من مشاكل في التنفس وهو ما أثر عليه في مباراة الزمالك والهلال السوداني‏.‏
ويؤدي الفريق تدريبه بتقسيمة من فريقين في لقاء مصغر من اجل محاكاة مباراة موريتانيا والمتوقع ان يلعب خلالها الفريق الضيف مدافعا بغية الخروج متعادلا حسبما اعلن جهازه الفني بقيادة الجزائري فرجاني‏.‏
وجاءت تعليمات حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للاعبيه خلال المعسكر بحسم نتيجة اللقاء منذ البداية وعدم الدخول في حسابات بالمجموعة خاصة ان هناك نقطة وحيدة هي الفارق بين المنتخبين‏.‏
وهو الامر الذي أكد عليه شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب قائلا‏:‏ ان الجهاز ركز طوال الفترة الماضية علي النواحي التكتيكية فقط دون الانخراط في الجوانب البدنية المرهقلة لذلك كان التركيز علي تنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية والخاصة بالوصول إلي مرمي المنافس باقل عدد من التمريرات من اجل ضرب التكتل الدفاعي المتوقع للمنتخب الموريتاني‏.‏وقال شوقي‏:‏ شاهدنا مع اللاعبين ثلاث مباريات لمنتخب موريتانيا مع بوروندي وبتسوانا وكانت آخر لقاءاته امام ليبيا‏..‏ ويؤدي المنتخب الموريتاني بنفس الطريقة التأمين الدفاعي وغلق منطقة الوسط باكبر عدد من اللاعبين مع محاولة خطف هدف ان امكن من الهجمات المرتدة لذلك فان هناك تكليفات خاصة للاعبي الوسط بسرعة نقل الكرة للامام مع الضغط المستمر علي الفريق المنافس في كل ارجاء الملعب حتي يتم وضعه تحت ضغط مستمر من البداية لتحقيق فوز مريح وسريع لكي نصل إلي النقطة السابعة‏.‏
وأضاف شوقي قائلا‏:‏ انه تم نقل تدريب المنتخب من مدينة‏6‏ أكتوبر إلي مدينة نصر وادي الجميع التدريبات بتركيز شديد ووضح ان هناك تسابقا واضحا بين عناصر المنتخب لحجز مكان بالتشكيل الاساسي وخاصة بين المحترفين الستة الذين تم استدعاؤهم للمباراة وبين اللاعبين من الدوري والذي وقع عليهم الاختيار في الفترة الماضية بعد مشاهدة دقيقة للدوري وكذلك بطولتا افريقيا ودوري ابطال العرب‏.‏
وهناك تفاؤل في صفوف المنتخب في تحقيق نتيجة مرضية وعرض جيد يمتع الجماهير التي تنتظر ان يتصدر المنتخب المجموعة بغض النظر عن مباريات المنافسين‏.‏وسوف يعلن حسن شحاتة تشكيل الفريق عقب المران الأخير اليوم وذلك حرصا علي مزيد من التركيز وحتي يستعد الجميع للمشاركة في اللقاء ولو من الناحية النفسية‏,‏ منتخبنا يتصدر المجموعة الأولي برصيد اربع نقاط ويليه المنتخب الموريتاني برصيد‏3‏ نقاط ثم بوروندي بنفس الرصيد ـ مع فارق الأهداف ـ وتأتي بتسوانا في المركز الأخير برصيد نقطة واحدة‏.‏وأما من حيث ترتيبات المباراة‏..‏ فسوف يعقد الاجتماع الفني وبحضور الجهازين الفنيين وطاقم التحكيم الجزائري الذي وصل إلي القاهرة‏.‏
علي الجانب الآخر يؤدي المنتخب الموريتاني تدريبه الرئيسي في نفس موعد اللقاء في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء اليوم وكانت البعثة الموريتانية قد وصلت الي القاهرة علي مرحلتين قادمة من ليبيا وموريتانيا ووضح تركيزهم الشديد لملاقاة المنتخب الوطني ويأمل فرجاني مدربهم في تحقيق نتيجة طيبة بالتعادل او الفوز وهو ما سيمنحه فرصة كبيرة في الذهاب بعيدا بآمال الموريتانيين‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لأوليمبياد بكين
اليوم المنتخب الأوليمبي في مهمة صعبة أمام أفيال كوت ديفوار
فينجادا يخلط أوراقه لخداع المنافس‏..‏ وجيلي يفرض السرية علي فريقه



يلتقي المنتخب الاوليمبي لكرة القدم مع نظيره الايفواري في مواجهة صعبة في الجولة الثانية من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة إلي دورة بكين الأوليمبية‏,‏ المباراة تنطلق في الساعة الخامسة والنصف عصر اليوم بتوقيت القاهرة الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت كوت ديفوار علي استاد فيليكس بواتيه ـ الملعب الرئيسي في العاصمة أبيدجان ويديرها طاقم تحكيم من السنغال بقيادة الحكم موسي دياكيتا‏.‏
المباراة لاتقبل القسمة علي اثنين بالنسبة لمنتخب مصر الأوليمبي‏.‏ لابد له أن يسجل ويهز شباك المنتخب الايفواري‏..‏ فنتيجة مباراة الذهاب والتي انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي‏1/1‏ وضعته في مأزق صعب‏.‏ فلم يعد أمامه للتأهل للدور التالي في التصفيات دوري المجموعات سوي أن يحقق الفوز بأي نتيجة أو التعاد‏2/2‏ أو أكثر‏.‏ أما التعادل‏1/1‏ فسوف يذهب بالمباراة إلي ركلات الترجيح لحسم بطاقة التأهل‏..‏ اما التعادل السلبي فيعني باختصار نهاية المشوار للمنتخب والبرتغالي فينجادا المدير الفني الذي حرص علي اخفاء تشكيله الاساسي وعدم اعلانها سوي قبل المباراة بأربعة ساعات‏,‏ وبالتحديد خلال المحاضرة من أجل زيادة الحماس بين لاعبيه علي المشاركة كما عمد خلال تدريباته في العاصمة أبيدجان إلي خلط أوراقه تحسبا لوجود عيون تراقبه وتنقل فكرة إلي المنتخب الايفواري‏..‏ وفعل ذلك خلال التقسيمة التي قام بها في نهاية التدريب قبل الأخير حيث وضع عبدالله السعيد ضمن المجموعة المفترض أنها سوف تجلس علي دكة البدلاء‏.‏
كما كان يسمح للثنائي كريم ذكري وحسام عاشور المدافعين ترك أماكنهما والتقدم إلي الامام ومن أجل زيادة الحماس بين اللاعبين وعد أحمد شاكر رئيس البعثة اللاعبين بمكافآت مغرية وبالتحديد مضاعفة المكافأة التي تنص عليها اللائحة‏,‏ وذلك لانه يدرك جيدا مدي صعوبة المباراة‏..‏ واللائحة تنص علي حصول كل لاعب علي أربعة آلاف جنيه في حالة التأهل‏..‏ وحسب وعد رئيس ربما تتضاعف الي عشرة الاف جنيه‏.‏
وأدي المنتخب الأوليمبي تدريبه الأخير علي استاد فيلكس بواتيه وكان التدريب الأول للمنتخب علي هذه الملعب وفيه ركز فينجادا ومجدي طلبه والبرتغالي أرنالدو علي تحفيظ اللاعبين للمهام المطلوبة منهم في المباراة وأماكن القوة والضعف في الفريق الايفواري والذي تم مشاهدة شريط المباراة الأولي معه في استاد القاهرة عن طريق الفيديو الذي أحضره فتحي عامر رئيس شركة النصر في مدينة أبيدجان والذي بذل جهودا كبيرة مع البعثة المصرية منذ لحظة وصولها إلي كوت ديفوار‏..‏ وكذلك علي الأخطاء التي وقع فيها اللاعبون خلال المباراة الأولي وبمعني أدق وأكثر تحديدا في الشوط الأول الذي أهتزت فيه شباك المنتخب بهدف‏.‏ومن خلال متابعة التدريبات وضح ان الجهاز الفني سوف يعتمد في المباراة علي أمير توفيق في حراسة المرمي‏,‏ وهو الذي لعب كل مباريات المنتخب السابقة سواء الودية أو الرسمية وسيلعب أمامه الثنائي حسام عاشور وكريم ذكري‏.‏ ولم يختر الجهاز الفني حسام عاشور للعب كمدافع ليس فقط بعد اصابة عبداللاه جلال وانما فكر في هذا الامر من القاهرة لاستخدامه كقاعدة بناء للهجمات من الخلف وخاصة أنه يسعي إلي الوصول للمرمي الايفواري‏.‏وفي الجانب الأيسر يظهر محمد عبدالشافي بقوة وفي الجانب الايمن مالت الكفة لصالح أسامة عزب علي حساب عبدالله الشحات‏..‏ وفي الوسط يظهر عاشور الأدهم وأحمد مجدي فأمامهما أحمد المحمدي وعمرو الحلواني وأمامهما عبدالله السعيد وفي الهجوم هناك أحمد عبدالظاهر المهاجم المفضل لدي فينجادا‏..‏ وهناك تفكير للاستفادة من شيكابالا من بداية المباراة‏,‏ ولكن علي حساب من خط الوسط‏..‏ ويبقي عبدالله الشحات وأحمد شدد قناوي والمهاجمون ريعو ورضا الويشي وأحمد نبيه من الاوراق التي يعود الجهاز علي استخدامها حسب سير المباراة‏.‏
منتخب الافيال والذي يضم‏14‏ لاعبا محترفا فرض مدربه الفرنسي جيرار جيلي ـ المدير الفني السابق لمنتخب مصر ـ سياجا من السرية علي فريقه وبشكل اعترفت به الصحافة الايفوارية كما قرر اتحاد الكرة فتح الابواب أمام الجماهير لدخول المباراة مجانا‏,‏ كما أكد رجال السفارة من أجل تشجيع الجماهير علي مؤازرة الفريق‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الأوليمبي يتوعد أفيال كوت دي فوار اليوم

رسالة أبيدجان : عبدالفضيل طه

يدخل اليوم المنتخب الأوليمبي بقيادة البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا مباراة هامة ومصيرية في تمام الخامسة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة أمام نظيره الايفواري في لقاء العودة لتصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة إلي دورة الألعاب الأوليمبية في بكين 2008 وتكمن صعوبة المباراة في أن لقاء الذهاب باستاد القاهرة الدولي قد انتهي بالتعادل الإيجابي 1 1 ومن ثم فإن لقاء العودة أصبح صعباً لا بديل فيه للاعبي المنتخب عن الفوز أو التعادل بأي نتيجة إيجابية. 
انتهز الجهاز الفني للفريق ارتفاع الروح المعنوية للاعبين عقب الفوز علي أثيوبيا في تصفيات دورة الألعاب الإفريقية وتمت مطالبة اللاعبين بضرورة التركيز في المباراة ومحاولة التأهل إلي دوري المجموعات للتصفيات الأوليمبية. 
وضع البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر الأوليمبي خطة اصطياد أفيال كوت دي فوار خلال مباراتهما معاً اليوم في استاد هوفويت بونييه في العاصمة أبيدجان في إطار عودة الجولة الثانية من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلي دورة بكين الأوليمبية.. وحدد المدرب ثلاثة محاور أساسية مطلوب أن يسير عليها لاعبو المنتخب الأوليمبي خلال مباراتهم من أجل ضمان التأهل والصعود إلي دوري المجموعات من التصفيات.. المحور الأول هو ألا تهتز شباك المنتخب بأي هدف طوال الوقت ولابد من احراز هدف والمحور الثاني أن يدافع المنتخب بشكل جيد وليس معني ذلك أن يلعب بطريقة أو أسلوب دفاعي وإنما يكون هناك تنظيم دفاعي قوي من كل الفريق بخطوطه الثلاثة وأن يكون لدي الفريق القدرة علي أداء الهجوم المعاكس السريع أما الثالث فهو أن يشعر منتخب كوت دي فوار بأن الفريق المصري قادر علي أن يهز شباكه في أي وقت من المباراة. 
كما شهد التدريب تنفيذ ضربات الجزاء بواسطة جميع اللاعبين خشية وصولهما إلي تلك المرحلة التي يعتبرها الجهاز الفني صعبة.. كما استقر الجهاز الفني علي معظم عناصره الأساسية بداية من الحارس أمير توفيق ونهاية بأحمد عبدالظاهر في خط الهجوم.. حرص الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي علي متابعة شريط الفيديو الخاص بمباراة الذهاب أمام كوت دي فوار أكثر من مرة للوقوف علي نقاط القوة والضعف في الفريق المنافس ومن ثم اللعب عليها في مباراة اليوم. 
أكد فينجادا انه يدرك مدي صعوبة مباراة كوت دي فوار لكنه واثق في إمكانيات لاعبيه وأنه لا بديل عن الفوز بالمباراة لأنها تعتبر نقطة انطلاق بالنسبة له إلي العالمية ومن ثم فإنه يري أن المباراة لن تكون سهلة بالمرة مشيراً إلي أنها ستكون أصعب بكثير من مباراة أثيوبيا حيث إن الفريق الايفواري يضم في جعبته مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين المحترفين بالخارج. 
أشار إلي أنه حذر لاعبيه من دخول أي هدف في مرمي فريقنا لأنه قد يصعب المهمة. 
وطالب اللاعبين بالتركيز الكامل واستغلال أنصاف الفرص. 
بينما قال أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة ورئيس البعثة إن اللاعبين استعادوا الثقة وأكدوا تصميمهم علي خوض المباراة تحت شعار "إما نكون أو لا نكون" وهو ما لمسته منهم في التدريبات ولقاءاتي معهم. 
علي الجانب الآخر أكد جيرار جيلي المدير الفني للمنتخب الايفواري إن فريقه سيلعب للفوز ويدرك أن اللقاء صعب للغاية برغم انتهاء لقاء الذهاب بالتعادل 1/1 في القاهرة. 
أشار إلي أنه يحترم المنتخب المصري جيداً ويعمل له ألف حساب ولذلك فإنه سيخوض المباراة علي أساس أنها المباراة الوحيدة التي ستحدد مصير فريقه من التأهل للدور النهائي للتصفيات الأوليمبية. 
تجدر الإشارة إلي أن منتخب كوت دي فوار يضم أكثر من ثمانية محترفين حرص جيرار جيلي والذي سبق أن تولي تدريب منتحبنا الأول علي استدعائهم جميعاً لخوض اللقاء. 
واهتمت الصحف في أبيدجان بمباراة اليوم وطالبت فريقها بضرورة تحقيق الفوز وتأكيد التفوق علي المنتخب المصري للثأر من الهزيمة مرتين في كأس الأمم الإفريقية. 
قال صحيفة "صباح الصداقة" إن المباراة صعبة ولكن أفيال كوت دي فوار قادرون علي تحقيق الفوز والاستفادة من تعادلهم في لقاء الذهاب بالقاهرة 1/.1

----------


## محمود زايد

*مصر تودع التصفيات الأوليمبية بثلاثية إيفوارية



فشل المنتخب المصري الأوليمبي في الحفاظ على تقدمه بهدف نظيف على مضيفه الإيفواري الذي حول تأخره إلى فوز بثلاثة أهداف ليودع المنتخب المصري التصفيات المؤهلة لدورة الألعاب الأولمبية من الدور الثاني.وشهد الشوط الأول سيطرة إيفوارية على معظم فترات المبارة واكتفى المنتخب المصري بالتمريرات العرضية والهجمات المرتدة.وباغت المنتخب المصري في الدقيقة الـ14 نظيره الإيفواري عندما توغل محمود عبد الرزاق "شيكابالا" من الجبهة اليمنى وأرسل تمريرة جيدة لعبد الله السعيد الذي لم يتوان عن إيداعها على يمين حارس المرمى الإيفواري محرزا هدف التقدم لمصر.
وكثف المنتخب الإيفواري الضغط في الشوط الثاني على المنتخب المصري ويحصل على ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 49، انبرى لها سيسي سيكو ليسجل هدف التعادل.
واستمر الضغط الايفواري الذي أسفر عن هدف ثان في الدقيقة 59 عندما قابل سيكو كرة عرضية أرضية أودعها على يمين أمير توفيق حارس المنتخب المصري، قبل أن ينهي الإيفواريين على الآمال المصرية بهدف ثالث في الدقيقة 87.بدأت المباراة بضغط ايفواري وفي الدقيقة الرابعة ارتدت تسديدة قوية لسوكو من القائم الأيمن لتوفيق، وتلتها هجمة اخرى في الدقيقة العاشرة من انفراد كامل ولكن الكرة حادت عن القائم قليلا.وأضاع المنتخب المصري فرصة تأمين التقدم في أكثر من مناسبة وخاصة من لاعبي الوسط عمرو الحلواني وعبدالله الشحات وفشل اللاعبين في استغلال تلك الفرص بالتباطؤ في التعامل مع الكرة.
واستغل المنتخب الايفواري اندفاع لاعبو المنتخب المصري للهجوم ونفذوا هجمة مرتدة سريعة انفرد على اثرها سوكو في الدقيقة 70 ولكن أمير توفيق تصدي لها.
حاول البرتغالي نيلو فينجادا المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري بعد الهدف الثاني تنشيط القوة الهجومية فأشرك محمد عبدالظاهر وأحمد شديد قناوي مما ساهم في منح السيطرة للمنتخب المصري ولكنهم فشلوا في ترجمتها إلى أهداف.ولجأ لاعبو المنتخب المصري للحلول الفردية في الدقائق المتبقية وأطلق عبد الله الشحات قذيفة ارتدت من العارضة، لتنهي معها الآمال المصرية في التعويض، ليتأهل المنتخب الإيفواري لمرحلة المجموعات من التصفيات الأوليمبية على حساب نظيره المصري.وبهذا يستمر الغياب المصري عن الأوليمبياد إذ أن آخر مشاركة للفريق الأوليمبي كانت في برشلونة عام 1992.*

----------


## عصام كابو

*

فازت منتخب مصر على منتخب موريتانيا بثلاثة أهداف مقابل لا شئ في المباراة التي أقيمت بينهما مساء الأحد في إطار مباريات الجولة الثالثة بالمجموعة الثانية للتصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس أمم أفريقيا التي ستقام في غانا عام 2008.

بهذا الفوز يرتفع رصيد مصر إلى 7 نقاط تتصدر به المجموعة الثانية بفارق 3 نقاط عن بوتسوانا صاحبة المركز الثاني، بينما تحتل موريتانيا المركز الثالث برصيد 3 نقاط.

بدأ المنتخب المصري المباراة بتشكيل مكون من: عصام الحضري- هاني سعيد- شادي محمد- أحمد فتحي- سيد معوض- محمد شوقي- حسني عبد ربه- حسام غالي- أحمد حسن- محمد زيدان- عماد متعب.

ووضح من التشكيل أن حسن شحاته المدير الفني أراد اللعب بخطة هجومية لكي يحسم صدارة المجموعة بفارق 3 نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه ولا يدخل في دوامة الحسابات خاصة وأن مصر هي حاملة اللقب في البطولة السابقة.

الشوط الأول:
وسط حضور جماهير ضعيف انطلقت أحداث الشوط والتي كانت هادئة وكان المنتخب المصري هو الأكثر سيطرة على الكرة ولكن عابه التحضير الكثير، في حين اعتمد المنتخب الموريتاني على دفاع المنطقة من وسط الملعب.

كانت التمريرات الطولية المصرية كلها من نصيب مدافعي مورتانيا الذين يتميزون بطول القامة على عكس مهاجمي المنتخب محمد زيدان وعماد متعب.

أول هجمة خطرة للمنتخب من خلال كرة حسني عبد ربه في الدقيقة 10 عندما لمح الحارس خارج المرمى ليلعب الكرة لوب في المرمى ولكنها تعلو العارضة.

وبعد مرور 20 دقيقة ووسط سيطرة مصرية دون أي خطورة ينجح النجم الذهبي محمد زيدان في إحراز الهدف الأول من تسديدة قوية من الجهة اليسرى جميلة.


ويؤدي الهدف لحالة ارتباك في صفوف المنتخب الموريتاني لينطلق النجم حسام غالي ويمرر كرة قوية لعماد متعب ولكن المدافع بلال سيدي بيه يوفر على متعب المجهود ويسدد في مرماه بالخطأ مسجلاً الهدف الثاني للمنتخب في الدقيقة 23.

ويتحسن أداء المنتخب بعد الهدفين وتضيع أكثر من فرصة عن طريق عماد متعب ومحمد زيدان الذي كان في مستوى رائع وشكل خطورة على مرمى المنتخب الموريتاني.

ويواصل المنتخب سيطرته والهجمات على المرمى الموريتاني بفضل تحركات زيدان وحسام غالي ولكن عاب على أداء لاعبي المنتخب كثرة التحضير مما يعطي لاعبي موريتانيا الفرصة لغلق المساحات أمام مهاجمي المنتخب.

ويطلق الحكم صافرته معلناً نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم مصر بهدفين مقابل لا شئ لموريتانيا.

الشوط الثاني:
واصل المنتخب المصري سيطرته على الكرة واعتمد على التمريرات خلف مدافعي موريتانيا والتي كانت في معظمها من نصيب المدافعين طوال القامة.

وتشهد الدقيقة 54 أول هجمة خطرة مصرية في هذا الشوط عندما يمرر غالي كرة عرضية على رأس متعب الذي يلعبها قوية لتمر بجوار القائم، وبعدها يسدد أحمد فتحي كرة قوية من على حدود منطقة الجزاء ويتألق الحارس ويتصدى لها.

وفي الدقيقة 57 يقوم الحكم الجزائري بإشهار الكارت الأحمر لمحمد يعقوب من موريتانيا بعد تدخله بخشونة مع حسني عبد ربه ليكمل المنتخب الموريتاني المباراة بعشرة لاعبين.

ويجري حسن شحاته أول تغييرات المنتخب بخروج أحمد فتحي ونزول عمر جمال لزيادة السرعة في أداء المنتخب في الدقيقة 63.

وفي الدقيقة 65 ينجح حسام غالي في إحراز هدف جميل من ضربة خلفية بعد أن مرر له عمر جمال الكرة عرضية بالرأس داخل منطقة الجزاء.

ويتحسن أداء المنتخب بعد الهدف الثالث ويضيع أكثر من هدف بعد أن انفتحت خطوط دفاع موريتانيا خاصة بعد الهدف الثالث والنقص العددي. وكان أخطر الفرص من انفراد محمد زيدان التام بالحارس الذي يتألق ويمسك الكرة من أمام زيدان في الدقيقة 70.

وبعد أن يطمئن شحاته على النتيجة يقوم بإجراء تغييرين بخروج أحمد حسن وعصام الحضري ونزول إبراهيم سعيد وعبد الواحد السيد في الدقيقة 77.

وفي الدقائق الأخيرة تضيع فرص مؤكدة عن طريق عماد متعب ومحمد شوقي.. وفي الثواني الأخيرة يقوم الحكم بطرد اللاعب عماد متعب لاعتباره تدخل بخشونة مع أحد مدافعي موريتانيا في كرة مشتركة.

ويطلق الحكم صافرته معلناً فوز مصر بثلاثة أهداف مقابل لا شئ على موريتانيا لتتصدر مصر مجموعتها برصيد 7 نقاط.
*

----------


## عصام كابو

*زيدان.....حققنا ما نريد 
شحاتة....بعض اللاعبين يفتقدون للتجانس*




*
قال محمد زيدان المهاجم المصري الدولي المحترف في صفوف نادي ماينز الألماني انه راض عن أداء المنتخب المصري أمام نظيره الموريتاني والتي انتهت بفوز الفراعنة بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في إطار تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

وأشار إلي أن المنتخب المصري حقق ما يريد في المباراة، وتمكن من اعتلاء المجموعة الثانية في التصفيات الأفريقية برصيد 7 نقاط.

وكان زيدان قد أحرز أول أهداف منتخب مصر خلال الشوط الأول من تسديدة ماكرة من خارج منطقة الجزاء، وحصل على أحسن لاعب في المباراة.

وفي شأن أخر، أكد زيدان انه لا ينوي الرجوع للعب في الدوري المصري في الفترة الحالية، مؤكدا انه متألق بشكل كبير في الدوري الألماني مع ماينز.

وأكد انه لا يقصد الإساءة للكرة المصرية على الإطلاق، ولكن كل ما في الأمر انه متألق مع فريقه الحالي وينوي الاستكمال معه. وأشار إلي أن العودة إلي مصر قد تكون ممكنة بالنسبة له، ولكن ليس في الوقت الحالي.

من ناحية أخرى، قال حسن شحاتة مدرب منتخب مصر انه راض عن أداء الفراعنة في المباراة، مشيرا إلي أن منتخب موريتانيا يعد فريق محدود الإمكانيات ودائما ما يلعب بشكل دفاعي بحت.

وأشار إلي أن معظم اللاعبين كانوا على مستوى جيد، ولكن بعضهم عاني من عدم التجانس مع الفريق، مشيرا إلي اللاعب احمد فتحي الذي نفذ العديد من التمريرات الخاطئة مما أثرت على مسيرة بعض الهجمات على حد تعبيره. *

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني لعب بتشكيل المباريات الثقيلة.. وفوجئ انه يلعب مع نفسه! الجهاز الفني يجتمع اليوم.. وشحاتة ينتقد الآداء الاستعراضي.. والجمهور استفز متعب في مباراة لا تستحق حتي العتاب 



اسبوع كامل من الاستنفار والأخبار المتلاحقة عن المحترفين الذين يصلون القاهرة وصدمة اصابة ميدو وعمرو زكي ومخاطر غياب نجوم مؤثرين مثل محمد ابوتريكة ووائل جمعة.. واحاديث متواصلة عن الخطة وطريقة اللعب والجمل التكتيكية والكرات الثابتة والهجوم من كل المحاور والتفكير العميق في كيفية ابطال الهجوم المرتد الشرس لمنتخب موريتانيا الذي كان قد احرز اكبر عدد من الاهداف في المجموعة الثانية لتصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية وانباء عن السرية التي فرضها علي فرجاني المدير الفني الجزائري للمنتخب الموريتاني في تدريبات القاهرة رغم ان التليفزيون عرض مباراته الودية مع ليبيا.
كل هذا الزخم الاعلامي والجماهيري افضي في النهاية إلي تقسيمة خفيفة أو تدريب ترفيهي خاضه المنتخب الوطني مساء اول امس ليفوز به علي منتخب موريتانيا 3/صفر ويتصدر المجموعة برصيد 7 نقاط ويطمئن نظريا وعمليا علي التأهل لنهائيات كأس الامم تاركا وراءه منتخبات لم تتعرف بعد علي ما جري للكرة الافريقية من تصاعد متسارع في المستويات.. وتشتبك مع نفسها من اجل المركز الثاني ربما تفوز بتذكرة 'افضل الثواني' وهو امر مشكوك فيه.. بتسوانا صعدت إلي المركز الثاني برصيد 4 نقاط بعد فوزها علي بوروندي 1/صفر لتترك موريتانيا وبوروندي تتنافسان علي المركز الاخير ولكل منها 3 نقاط.
ربما دفعت الايحاءات والانطباعات الجهاز الفني إلي اختيار التشكيل النموذجي المناسب لمباريات ثقيلة وصعبة ومرعبة.. وربما دفعه إلي ذلك الخوف من المفاجآت وعدم استيعاب حقيقة الفريق المنافس الذي لم يقدم قبل المباراة دليلا علي قوته ولا دليلا علي ضعفه.. واذا باللاعبين والجهاز الفني والجمهور والخبراء يشاهدون المنتخب المصري يلعب مع نفسه ولا يتعرض مرماه حتي لفرصة واحدة حقبقية وخطيرة.. لكنهم لم يتخلوا عن مبدأ احترام المنافس لانه علي الاقل يمثل دولة صغيرة.

الخوف من المفاجأت

الجهاز الفني 'ارتاح' للنتيجة لانه كان يخاف من المفاجآت لكنه لم يكن مرتاحا من الاداء الاستعراضي الفردي الذي حرم الفريق من نتيجة تاريخية.. وقال حسن شحاتة المدير الفني في هذا الشأن انه سعيد بالتفوق الكاسح لفريقه ولاعبيه والسيطرة الكاملة علي المباراة والملعب وبأداء من جانب واحد.. لكنه بالطبع ليس راضيا عن اللعب الفردي الاستعراضي الذي امتد إلي عدم حرية اللاعبين امام المرمي حتي انهم اهدروا فرصا لا تضيع.. هم ارادوا احراز اهداف سينمائية فضاعت منهم رغم تحذيرات شحاتة قبل المباراة وبين الشوطين من ضرورة الاداء المباشر في الملعب وامام المرمي.. ويستحق شحاتة الشكر لانه الوحيد في مصر من بين الوطنيين والاجانب طبق طريقة 4/4/2 واحتفظ بها ولم يحصل هو وزملاؤه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي واحمد سليمان علي الثناء الواجب في هذه الجزئية بالتحديد، ولم يرتفع في اعين الكثيرين إلي مرتبة 'التقديس' مثلما حدث مع مانويل جوزيه الذي رغم كل عنفوانه التدريبي لم يجرؤ علي اللعب بهذه الطريقة. لم يخف شحاتة انه كان خائفا قبل المباراة ان يتعرض لمفاجأة وصدمة بتأثير الانطباع السائد بان المباراة سهلة والمنافس متواضع. ولذلك فهو اهتم كثيرا بالتشكيل وبالتفاصيل التي تكون مهمة في المباريات الكبيرة مثل السيطرة علي وسط الملعب وتأمين دفاع فريق نزل الملعب ليهاجم بكل قوته. ولم ينتقد المدير الفني فقط الاداء الفردي لكنه ايضا انتقد الحضور الجماهيري الضعيف.. وربما كان الجمهور اكثر دراية من الخبراء بقيمة هذه المباراة وانه توقعها 'تقسيمة' فلم يكلف نفسه عناء الذهاب إلي الاستاد.. كما ألمح المدير الفني إلي افتقاد عماد متعب للتركيز فاهدر العديد من الفرص وحصل علي بطاقة حمراء لانه تجاوب مع بعض الاستفزازات.
والجمهور ومن المؤكد انه الجمهور مخطئ وسلبي ومستفز اذا كان قد وجه إلي متعب مالا يرضيه.. فالمباراة لم تتحمل عصبية ولاتأثر ولا استياء.. فلا مانع ان يجد اللاعبون انفسهم يستطيعون الفوز بدون مجهود وبدون ان 'يعرقلوا' ويلعبوا علي 'مقاس' المباراة خاصة ان الفريق حاليا يعيش عصر الاعتماد علي المحترفين الذين يخافون علي اقدامهم التي 'تعرق' دولارات في اوروبا.. لكن كان غياب ميدو وعمروزكي فرصة لان يقدم لنا محمد زيدان صورة حية ومباشرة من الكرة الاوروبية التي يلعبها في المانيا مع فريق ماتيز.. كانت سرعته ومهارته اعلي من سرعة الفريق في الشوط الاول بالتحديد.. ومن حسن حظه ان ظروفه حالت دون ان 'يتربي' في الملاعب المصرية، وفوجئنا به نجما في ملاعب اوروبا. ولو تربي عندنا ربما ما كان وجد مكانا في المنتخب واذا وجده فربما ظل حبيسا في الأهلي أو الزمالك مثلما يحدث لمحمد ابوتريكة وعمرو زكي اللذين يفرطا في مستقبل باهر لهما في الكرة العالمية.

التشكيل الثقيل

التشكيل الثقيل الذي بدأ المباراة كان متوقعا بل وكان اجباريا علي ضوء مخاوفنا ومخاوف الجهاز الفني.. نزل الفريق الملعب لينفذ 4/4/2 لكن بترتيب معين للاعبين هو الذي اعطي انطباعا بانه يواجه فريقا كبيرا. حيث تحول إلي 4/1/3/1/..1 اي 4 في الدفاع احمد فتحي وهاني سعيد وشادي محمد وسيد معوض.. وامامهم واحد هو محمد شوقي.. وفي الوسط ثلاثة احمد حسن وحسام غالي وحسني عبدربه. وامامهم محمد زيدان مهاجم متأخر خلف عماد متعب راس الحربة الصريح الذي لم يحرز هدفا.
وعندما عرفت هذه التشكيلة انها تلعب مع نفسها ولا تواجه منافسا.. فانها ادت براحتها دون خوف من عدم الالتزام باشياء محددة في التكليفات. ووقف الجهاز الفني يتفرج ايضا علي راحته في مباراة محسومة فهو لا يعاني من ضغوط للتغيير في الاسماء أو في اللعب.. ومن المفترض ألا تتحمل المباراة تحليلا فنيا من الخبراء لانها كانت بين فريق عرف انه سيفوز لا محالة وفريق تاكد انه سيخسر لا محالة ولا داعي ان يفكر في النتيجة الايجابية التي تحدث عنها مديره الفني ورئيس بعثته. ولم تخل المباراة من اشارات وملامح.. كما قلنا عاد المحترفون للسيطرة علي التشكيل وربما يزيدوا في الفترة القادمة لان الاهلي لم يعد كما كان وان احتفظ باكبر تمثيل في المنتخب.
'وانتهي عصر المحترفين الاتراك' ولم نجد منهم سوي ابراهيم سعيد الذي لم يحلق شعره إلا في الخارج وكان شديد الاعتزاز به في مصر.. ولا يوجد في الملعب لاعب واحد من الزمالك باستثناء طبعا عبدالواحد السيد الذي شارك بدلا من الحضري في الشوط الثاني كنوع من المجاملة.
واخيرا .. يعود اللاعبون إلي انديتهم ويسافر المحترفون .. بينما يجتمع الجهاز الفني ليبحث ترتيب اوضاع الفريق في المباراة الودية القادمة مع منتخب الكويت يوم 16 ابريل بالكويت خاصة ان موعدها قريب من مواعيد ارتباط الاهلي والزمالك والاسماعيلي في بطولات افريقيا والعرب

----------


## محمود زايد

قبل المونديال الذي فزنا بتنظيمه بعيدا عن عقدة الملفات: 
منتخب الشباب بين فينجادا وشوقي غريب 

اسناد تنظيم كأس العالم للشباب 2009 الي مصرهدية مجانية من الاتحاد الدولي ابعدت الادارة الرياضية في مصرعن 'عقدة' الملفات التي أصابتنابعد صفر مونديال ..2010 وكان مستحيلا أن يفضل الفيفا بتسوانا علي مصر بعد أن انحصرالاختيار بينهما بدون ملفات، وبعد أن اطمأن الجانب المصري أنه سيفوز بالتزكية حيث لم يكن في طموح الافارقة الجاهزين للاستضافة طلب التنظيم لان مونديال الشباب ليس في رونق مونديال الكبار..وسبق لدول كثيرة متواضعة أن نظمته بتجهيزات لم تتعد الاسابيع أو الأشهر القليلة.
اذن الاختيار للتنظيم ليس انجازا يستدعي احتفالية..لكنه في نفس الوقت يتطلب من مصر ان تعرض نفسها جيدا علي العالم وتعمل للمستقبل حين تريد ان تخوض منافسة جادة علي تنظيم مونديال الكبار.. ويتطلب منها ايضا ان تفوز باللقب وهي في يوم ما احرزت المركز الثالث عام 2001 بالارجنتين.
ولن تتذوق مصر طعم النجاح في التنظيم إلا اذا اقترن ذلك باحراز اللقب.. ومن هنا تقع مسئولية كبيرة علي اصحاب قرار تجهيز فريق قادر علي المنافسة واختيار من يقوده فنيا.
ولان الانطباع السائد الآن أن حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة طلب مدربا اجنبيا مرموقا للمنتخب..فان الاعين ذهبت مباشرة الي فينجادا وهو جاهز وبلا عمل الآن سوي المشاركة في دورة الالعاب الافريقية التي تتراجع قيمتها عن الاوليمبياد ولا تحظي باهتمام ملحوظ من الرأي العام..
وفينجادا علي الفور.. ابدي استعداده لتولي المهمة وانكر وجود كلام معه بهذا الخصوص، وهذا غير حقيقي علي المستوي الودي علي الاقل.. وهو علي علاقة وطيدة وودية بسمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد واحمد شاكرأمين الصندوق وهما الاكثر تحمسا لاختياره والأكثر اقتناعا بكفاءته رغم الاخفاق في التصفيات الاوليمبية.
وحتي يزيل الشكوك من حوله لتدعيم رغبته في قيادة منتخب الشباب أصر علي تجديد نفي وجود اتصالات مع جهات أخري خارج مصر سواء في الامارات او سلطنة عمان.. واصر علي تأكيد انه في انتظار تحديد موقفه من ادارة الاتحاد.. والمؤكد انه سيكون المدير الفني القادم للمنتخب اذا كانت الاستعانة بالمدرب الاجنبي قرارا نهائيا لارجعة فيه.
وفجأة.. ظهر اسم شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني الاول علي سطح الاختيارات ليكون هو الوحيد او المرشح الرئيسي علي مستوي المدربين الوطنيين.. وسبق لشوقي غريب أن حقق افضل نتيجة عالمية للكرة المصرية عندما نجح في قيادة منتخب الشباب الي المركز الثالث والميدالية البرونزية في كأس العالم 2001 بالارجنتين.. وبسؤاله مباشرة عن رأيه لو تلقي عرضا بذلك خاصة وهو ناجح مع حسن شحاتة في قيادة المنتخب الوطني الاول الذي تنتظره مهمة كبيرة في كأس الأمم الافريقية ..2008 قال بدون تردد: طبعا سأوافق علي قيادة منتخب الشباب.. لكن لم أتلق أية مؤشرات مباشرة لذلك من مسئولي الاتحاد..وايضا من المؤكد انه &#173;مثل فينجادا&#173; سمع كلاما وديا من مسئولي الاتحاد عن رغبة في استثمار مدرب وطني كفء.. لكن تبقي امام شوقي عقبتان رئيسيتان: الاولي قرار الاستعانة بأجنبي، والثانية وجود فينجادا خاليا من العمل ومرغوبا من أعضاء مؤثرين في إدارة الاتحاد..وفي النهاية صراع الاختيار يحتدم لان فينجادا وشوقي علي قدم المساواة في علاقة المودةمع مسئولي الجبلاية

----------


## احـمد محمود

*شكرا على الاخبار للمنتخب
ان شاء الله الفوز بكأس العالم 
انا عارف انه صعب*

----------


## محمود زايد

> *شكرا على الاخبار للمنتخب
> ان شاء الله الفوز بكأس العالم 
> انا عارف انه صعب*


العفو 
نفوز بالكأس مرة واحده 
مش لما نعرف نتأهل الاول ياراجل ياطيب

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاته يختار أربعة لاعبين من المنتخب الأوليمبي قبل مباراة الكويت الودية 
استبعاد المحترفين ونجوم الزمالك.. واللقاء فرصة لتقييم البدلاء

 تتجه نية حسن شحاته المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني لاختيار أربعة او خمسة لاعبين من المنتخب الاوليمبي خلال التجمع الذي سيبدأ يوم 13 ابريل الجاري قبل خوض لقاء الكويت الودي. جاءت هذه المستجدات لظروف غياب لاعبي الزمالك لانشغالهم بمباراة العودة امام الفيصلي الاردني يوم 17 ابريل، والمحترفين لعدم وجود هذه الفقرة ضمن الاجندة الدولي، كما ان المنتخب الاوليمبي لم تعد له ارتباطات حالية الا في يوليو في دورة الالعاب الافريقية بالجزائر بعد خروجه من التصفيات الاوليمبية.واللاعبون الذين تحت المنظار للمنتخب الاوليمبي: كريم ذكري واحمد المحمدي وعبدالله السعيد ومحمد رجب &#187;ريعو&#171;.
وتأكد اختيار لاعبي الاهلي عصام الحضري وشادي محمد ومحمد شوقي ومحمد ابو تريكة الذي يتوقف ضمه علي مدي مشاركته في الفترة القليلة مع استبعاد عماد متعب من هذا التجمع كعقاب معنوي له بعد احداث مباراة موريتانيا وطرده وتلويحه للجماهير بشكل استفزازي وغير لائق خاصة وانه لن يشارك في مباراة موريتانيا المقبلة بنواكشوط، ولقاء الاهلي في البطولة الافريقية يوم 20 وستعود بعثة المنتخب من الكويت قبلها بأربعة ايام ونفس المدة تقريبا للاعبي الاسماعيلي المسافرين لزامبيا في نفس يوم وصول بعثة المنتخب.اما باقي اللاعبين فلن تختلف القائمة كثيرا عن الاختيارات الاخيرة لمباراة موريتانيا اذا لم تحدث ـ لا قدر الله ـ اصابات مثل حسني عبدربه وهاني سعيد ومحمد محسن وعمر جمال ومحمد حمص وسيد معوض وعبد السلام نجاح واحمد عيد عبد الملك وفرج شلبي ومحمود فتح الله والحارس الترسناوي احمد سعد.

واكد حمادة صدقي مدرب المنتخب ان الجهاز سيهتم بمتابعة مباراة الاسبوع الخامس والعشرين للوقوف علي اللاعبين الذين هم تحت المنظار وربما يتم ضم اي لاعب جديد يمكن ان يكون اضافة خاصة لاعبي المنتخب الاوليمبي الذين هم امتداد طبيعي للمنتخب الوطني ولم يقع اختيار الجهاز علي اي لاعب منهم نظرا لارتباطهم في تصفيات دورة الالعاب الاوليمبية والافريقية

----------


## محمود زايد

الكويت توافق علي الموعد الجديد لمباراة المنتخب الوطني الأول
زاهر‏:‏ شحاتة ولجنة المسابقات وافقا علي إقامة المباراة يونيو المقبل

وافق اتحاد كرة القدم الكويتي علي اقامة مباراة منتخب مصر والكويت يوم‏16‏ يونيو المقبل‏..‏وهو الموعد الجديد الذي اقترحه اتحاد الكرة المصري حتي يكون المنتخب بكامل قوته‏,‏ وبذلك انتهت المشكلة التي أثيرت في ضوء الغاء المباراة التي كان مقررا اقامتها خلال ابريل الحالي في الكويت‏.‏
ومن جانبه أكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة ان قرار الغاء المباراة الاولي اتخذ بالاتفاق مع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب وأعضاء الجهاز الفني ولجنة المسابقات وأيد الجميع القرار نظرا لصعوبة انضمام لاعبي الاندية في الموعد القديم للمنتخب وبالطبع لايمكن الاستغناء عن هؤلاء اللاعبين لاننا جميعا يهمنا تدعيم الاندية في بطولاتها لان ذلك يصب لصالح المنتخبات الوطنية في جميع مراحلها‏.‏وأوضح زاهر أن حسن شحاتة أيد القرار استنادا إلي رغبته في لعب المنتخب الوطني بكامل نجومه ليقدم عرضا قويا خاصة ان اللعب في الدول العربية يختلف عن اللعب في القاهرة نظرا لعدد الجالية المصرية الكبير المتواجد في الكويت ويهمنا ايضا ان يكون المستوي الفني للفريق مشرفا وقويا لاننا ابطال القارة السمراء وبالتالي فالاستعداد لمثل هذه المباريات لابد ان يكون جيدا ليتناسب مع أهميتها بصرف النظر عن ان المباراة ودية أو ليست ضمن الأجندة الدولية‏.‏وأكد رئيس اتحاد الكرة انه لاتوجد أي نية لاجراء تحقيق مع حسن شحاتة الذي نعتز به كأحد المدربين الكبار بل علي العكس هناك تنسيق كامل بين الاتحاد والجهاز الفني للمنتخب الذي ندعمه تماما لتحقيق طموحاتنا في الفترة المقبلة مشيرا إلي ان العلاقات الجيدة التي يتمتع بها حسن شحاتة مع مختلف الأندية كان من ثمارها التعاون الكبير الذي شهدته الفترة الماضية وظهر ذلك واضحا في تعاونهم معه لصالح لاعبي المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ولذلك كان منطقيا ان يوافق حسن شحاتة علي تأجيل مباراة الكويت حرصا علي مصلحة الأندية وتأكيدا لرؤيته في أن التنسيق مع الجميع هو المطلب الحيوي حتي تستمر الانجازات‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

لإنتقاء أفضل العناصر لمنتخب الشباب مواليد‏(89)‏ لكرة القدم
الجهاز الفني يتابع منتخبي الجيزة والصعيد بدوري منتخبات القطاعات اليوم

في إطار الإستعدادات المستمرة والمكثفة للمنتخب الوطني للشباب مواليد‏89‏ قبل خوض نهائيات كأس العالم للشباب‏2009‏ بالقاهرة‏..‏ يقوم اليوم الكابتن ربيع ياسين المدرب العام للمنتخب ومعه الكابتن محمد الصيفي ـ المدرب المساعد بمتابعة مباراة منتخب الجيزة ومنتخب الصعيد والتي ستقام علي ملعب النادي الاهلي بمدينة نصر في الرابعة عصرا وذلك ضمن فعاليات بطولة دوري منتخبات القطاعات‏..‏ وفي إطار نفس الإستعدادات قام الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بتنظيم مباراة ودية تقام اليوم أيضا تضم كلا من اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا خلال هذا الأسبوع في بطولة دوري منتخبات القطاعات فريق الداخلية وهو أحد أندية الدرجة الأولي وتقام المباراة في الثانية عشرة ظهرا بالملعب الفرعي باستاد القاهرة‏.‏
ومن ناحية أخري قام الكابتن ربيع ياسين ـ المدرب العام ومعه محمد الصيفي المدرب المساعد بمتابعة أولي مباريات بطولة دوري منتخبات القطاعات والذي إنطلق أمس بمباراة تجمع بين منتخب شرق بحري والقناة ومنتخب الأسكندرية وبحري باستاد المنصورة والتي انتهت‏1/4‏ لصالح الاول وذلك لإنتقاء أفضل العناصر والتأكيد علي العناصر التي تم إختيارها في البطولة الأولي والتي أقيمت بالوادي الجديد خلال يناير الماضي‏..‏ الجدير بالذكر أن الكابتن محمود بكرـ عضو مجلس إدارة إتحاد الكرة والجهاز الفني للمنتخب هما من طرح فكرة تنظيم بطولة دوري منتخبات القطاعات مرة أخري حتي يتمكن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب من متابعة ومشاهدة اللاعبين مرة أخري وقد تم الموافقة علي الفكرة ودعمها حاليا من قبل مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر‏..‏ ومن جانبه يعكف الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة ربيع ياسين ويعاونه محمد الصيفي علي متابعة جميع مباريات دوري الجمهورية وبطولة دوري منتخبات القطاعات وكذلك المباريات الودية‏..‏ كما يقوم أيمن حافظ ـ المدير الإداري ومعه صلاح علي إداري المنتخب بعمل مجهود كبير في الترتيبات الخاصة بتنظيم تلك اللقاءات‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

باراجواي تطلب اللعب مع منتخبنا في سبتمبر القادم
الاعتذار للإمارات..


تلقي اتحاد كرة القدم فاكسا من اتحاد باراجوي لاقامة مباراة ودية مع منتخبنا الوطني يوم 12 سبتمبر القادم بالقاهرة.اكد الكاتبن محمد السياحي المدير الفني للاتحاد أنه عرض الأمر علي مجلس الادارة في اجتماعة الاخيرة وحصل علي الضوء الاخضر في استكمال المفاوضات معهم خاصة بعد موافقة الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة لانها ستكون عقب مباراة العودة مع بتسوانا يوم 8 سبتمبر وبذلك لايوجد تعارض في المواعيد اشار السياجي الي انه سيبدأ في مخاطبة اتحاد باراجواي لمعرفة تفاصيل اقامة المباراة. 
من ناحية اخري اعتذر اتحاد الكرة عن دعوة الاتحاديين الاماراتي والرواندي للعب مع منتخبنا حيث ان الموعد المقترح لمباراة الامارات يتعارض مع مباراة اليابان يوم 17 اكتوبر المقبل ومباراة رواندا تتعارض مع اللعب مع الكويت 11 أو 12 يونيو القادم. 
الجدير بالذكر ان الاتحاد الافريقي قرر تعيين طاقم حكام من مالاوي لادارة مباراة منتخبنا الوطني مع بوروندي المقرر لها احد ايام 15 او 16 أو 17 يونيو القادم ويتكون طاقم الحكام من فرسون لوانجا وموفات شامبيتي وألفريد كالاند والحكم الرابع بيروموشاد من بوروندي وايحوجوا شيتا في من اثيوبيا مراقبا للمباراة.

----------


## Hamody12

أشكرك على أخبار المنتخب اللى بيفكرنى بالحكومه اللى  مش عارفه هى عاوزه ايه بالضبط و بيتحرق دمنا و بس

----------


## محمود زايد

> أشكرك على أخبار المنتخب اللى بيفكرنى بالحكومه اللى  مش عارفه هى عاوزه ايه بالضبط و بيتحرق دمنا و بس


العفو يانجم ومعلش مسيرها تروق وتحلى

----------


## محمود زايد

*ضم عبدالله لأول مرة‏..‏ وعودة عبدالظاهر
الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يختار‏7‏ محترفين لمباراة موريتانيا
وشحاته يوضح أسباب الاختيار

انتهي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم أمس إلي اختيار‏7‏ لاعبين محترفين للمشاركة في مباراة موريتانيا المقرر اقامتها هناك يوم‏3‏ يونيو المقبل ضمن التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس الامم‏2008‏ بغانا‏,‏ حيث من المفترض ارسال خطابات لاندية هؤلاء اللاعبين غدا وفقا للمواعيد المدرجة من قبل الفيفا قبل المباريات الرسمية أو الودية‏.‏واللاعبون المختارون هم‏:‏ أحمد حسن لاعب اندرلخت البلجيكي‏,‏ وعبدالظاهر السقا ومحمد عبدالله المحترفان في كونيا سبورت التركي‏,‏ وأحمد فتحي لاعب شيفلد الانجليزي‏,‏ وحسام غالي‏(‏ توتنهام الانجليزي‏)‏ ومحمد زيدان مهاجم ماينتس الالماني وابراهيم سعيد لاعب ريزا سبورت التركي‏,‏ وهؤلاء اللاعبون تم اختيارهم بعد اجتماع مطول عقده الجهاز الفني أمس‏.‏وقد شهدت هذه الاسماء انضمام وجه جديد للمنتخب هو محمد عبدالله‏,‏ وأيضا عودة عبدالظاهر السقا للدفاع واستمرار غياب أحمد حسام ميدو لاعب توتنهام‏.‏ وفي هذا الاطار يقول الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني ان اختياراتنا تأتي بناء علي الظروف القائمة في الوقت الحالي ومحمد عبدالله يؤدي مع فريقه حاليا بشكل طيب‏.‏وفيما يتعلق بالوجوه الجديدة فلن تقتصر علي محمد عبدالله فقط بل سيكون هناك لاعبان من الدوري المحلي أيضا سينضمان للمنتخب لاول مرة وهذا ضمن مبدأ أو خطة التجديد التدريجي للمنتخب التي نسير وفقها منذ فترة‏,‏ وقد يري البعض ان ذلك يتعارض مع وجود لاعبين آخرين من كبار السن ضمن الاختيارات مثل عبدالظاهر السقا ولكن هذا ليس تضاربا لأن كل مباراة لها ظروفها ونحن الآن لدينا نقص في خط الدفاع‏,‏ كما ان مسألة الاعمار السنية موجودة ايضا في الهيكل الاساسي للاعبين المحليين وعبدالظاهر السقا يؤدي بشكل طيب مع ناديه ويحصل كل اسبوع علي أحسن مدافع في الدوري التركي‏!‏وأضاف شحاتة أن تركيزنا في الاختيار لم يختلف كثيرا برغم أننا قد نواجه قصورا ايضا في مفاتيح الهجوم نظرا لايقاف عماد متعب واستمرار غياب ميدو للاصابة ولكننا سنحاول التغلب عليها بالاعتماد علي مهاجمي الوسط‏.‏أخيرا وحتي ينتهي الكلام عن الاختيارات فانني أريد أن أوضح أن احمد فتحي يشارك مع ناديه في كل مبارياته وان لم يكن في الفريق الأول ولكنه يلعب باستمرار هناك في الفريق الثاني ويؤدي بشكل طيب ومستواه ثابت ولهذا اخترناه‏!‏الجدير بالذكر ان المنتخب سيبدأ معسكرة يوم‏26‏ مايو الحالي قبل السفر بأربعة أيام لموريتانيا وسيتم قبلها بيوم عقب انتهاء مباريات الدوري هذا الموسم اعلان أسماء اللاعبين المحليين المختارين للمشاركة في المباراة ومن المفترض ان تستمر هذه الاختيارات حتي مباراة بوروندي أيضا التي ستقام ببوروندي بعدها باسبوعين في نفس التصفيات وكذلك المشاركة في مباراة الكويت الودية بينهما يوم‏12‏ يونيه‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*زاهر يؤكد مشاركة المنتخب الأول في الدورة العربية


أجري سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة اتصالا بالمهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة ورئيس اللجنة المنظمة لدورة الألعاب العربية.. أكد خلاله مشاركة المنتخب الوطني الأول في الدورة التي تنظمها مصر في الفترة من 11 الي 25 نوفمبر القادم. 
قال الدكتور حسني غندر مدير الدورة أن عدد المنتخبات المشاركة في الدورة وصل الي 11 منتخبا وهو رقم قياسي وأن معظم الدول أكدت مشاركتها بمنتخباتها الأولي وفي مقدمتها السعودية والكويت والإمارات. 
قال ان عدد الدول المشاركة وصل الي 16 دولة في معظم المسابقات المدرجة بعدد اجمالي يزيد علي 4 آلاف رياضي ورياضية وان 11 دولة وافقت علي المشاركة في السلة و10 في الطائرة و10 في اليد وأن سيدات الخليج وخاصة من قطر والكويت والبحرين تشارك في الدورة العربية لأول مرة. 
أكد أن جميع مسابقات الفرق اكتملت ماعدا الهوكي والخماسي الحديث واليد للسيدات.. مشيرا الي أن آخر موعد لارسال المشاركات النهائية يوم 15 مايو الجاري. 
وتقوم لجنة الاشراف والمتابعة التي شكلها الدكتور مفيد شهاب رئيس المكتب التنفيذي لوزراء الشباب والرياضة العرب برئاسة المهندس حسن صقر بجولة لمتابعة المنشآت الرياضية والفنادق استعدادا للدورة وذلك ابتداء من 3 يونيو.. تحضر اللجنة اطلاق شعلة دورة الشركات والتي ستكون بروفة للدورة العربية.. وفي نفس مساء يوم 3 يونيو تقوم اللجنة والتي تضم وزير الشباب والرياضة الأردني وهاني مصطفي الوزير المفوض بجامعة الدول العربية ود. حسني غندر ود. اسماعيل حامد بتفقد مرافق استاد القاهرة والمركز الدولي للبولينج والصالة الدولية لاتحاد الشرطة التي تستضيف مباريات الملاكمة والتايكوندو وعددا من دور القوات المسلحة التي تقيم بها البعثات العربية وأحد الفنادق الكبري الذي يستضيف كبار الضيوف والمسئولين.*

----------


## محمود زايد

استبعاد ميدو من قائمة المنتخب لمباراة موريتانيا .. وعودة السقا وعبد الله

استبعد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المهاجم أحمد حسام "ميدو" لاعب توتنام هوتسبر الإنجليزي من قائمة الفريق لمباراة موريتانيا التي تقام في الثالث من يونيو المقبل ضمن المرحلة الرابعة للمجموعة الثانية من تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية، كما شهدت القائمة عودة عبد الظاهر السقا ومحمد عبد الله لاعبا كونيا سبور التركي.وقال حمادة صدقي المدرب العام للمنتخب في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com يوم الأحد: "الجهاز الفني للمنتخب اجتمع في مقر اتحاد الكرة وقررنا استدعاء سبعة محترفين لمباراة موريتانيا".وقرر الجهاز الفني استدعاء أحمد حسن لاعب أندرلخت البلجيكي وقائد المنتخب وحسام غالي لاعب وسط توتنام ومحمد زيدان مهاجم ماينتس وإبراهيم سعيد مدافع ريز سبور وأحمد فتحي لاعب شيفيلد يونايتد الإنجليزي بالإضافة للسقا وعبد الله.ويأتي استبعاد ميدو في ظل غيابه المستمر عن مباريات توتنام منذ أكثر من شهر ونصف بينما جاءت عودة السقا بعدما استبعد من مباراة موريتانيا في شهر مارس الماضي.وعاد عبد الله إلى قائمة المنتخب لأول مرة منذ سبتمبر عام 2004 في مباراة ليبيا في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم بألمانيا 2006.وكانت المباراة التي جمعت مصر وموريتانيا في مارس الماضي قد انتهت بفوز المنتخب بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة.وأشار صدقي إلى أن القائمة الكاملة للمنتخب سوف تعلن يوم 26 مايو ويقام المعسكر يوم 27 من ذات الشهر ولكن لم يتحدد مكان إقامته لرغبة الجهاز الفني في اختيار ملعب ذو أرضية صناعية ليطابق أرضية الملعب التي تقام عليها المباراة في نواكشوط عاصمة موريتانيا.وألمح المدرب العام للمنتخب إلى أن محمود عبدالرازق "شيكابالا" صانع ألعاب الزمالك أقرب المرشحين لدخول قائمة المنتخب من المحليين. يذكر أن المنتخب يحتل صدارة المجموعة الثالثة برصيد 7 نقاط بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن بوتسوانا صاحب المركزالثاني وتأتي بوروندي في المركز الثالث برصيد ثلاث نقاط وبذات النقاط تحتل موريتانيا المركز الأخير.

----------


## محمود زايد

* عبد الله : انضمامي لمنتخب مصر أمر طبيعي

أكد محمد عبد الله لاعب فريق كونيا سبور التركي الحالي والإسماعيلي والأهلي السابق أن انضمامه للمنتخب لم يكون مفاجأة له كما تصور البعض ، مشيرا إلى أنه كان يتوقع هذا الأمر.
وقال عبد الله في تصريحات لـ Filgoal.com صباح الخميس عبر الهاتف من تركيا : "انضمامي للمنتخب أمر طبيعي ، ولم يكن مفاجأة ، فأنا أشارك بشكل أساسي مع كونيا وسجلت هدفين وصنعت ثلاثة أخرين ، لذلك كان طبيعيا أن أكون ضمن قائمة المنتخب".وأضاف مدافع الإسماعيلي والأهلي السابق : "انضمامي للمنتخب في الوقت الحالي يعني أمرا واحدا ، هو أن الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة يتابع جميع اللاعبين المحترفين خارج مصر بصورة جيدة وأن باب المنتخب مفتوح أمام الجميع ومن يثبت نفسه بصورة جيدة ينضم للمنتخب فورا وهو ما حدث معي".
وقرر شحاتة ضم عبد الله لقائمة "الفراعنة" التي تستعد لمواجهة موريتانيا الشهر المقبل ضمن تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقررة في غانا العام المقبل.وحول موقف فريقه في الدوري التركي ومباراته المقبلة يوم الأحد المقبل أمام ريز سبور الذي يضم الثنائي المصري إبراهيم سعيد وبشير التابعي قال عبد الله : "الحمد لله نحن نسير بصورة جيدة للغاية في الفترة السابقة ، وقد اجتمع معنا الجهاز الفني للفريق وعبد الظاهر السقا بوصفه قائد الفريق وأبلغونا أن إدارة النادي اتخذت قرارا بمنحنا مكافأت ضخمة في حالة تأهلنا لإحدى بطولتي أوروبا سواء كأس الاتحاد أو كأس إنتر توتو".ويحتل كونيا المركز السادس في الدوري التركي ، ويتبقى له مباراتان في حالة الفوز بهما سيضمن الفريق احتلال أحد المركزين الرابع أو الخامس ومن ثم التأهل لإحدى البطولات الأوروبية.وتابع عبد الله : "مباراتنا القادمة أمام ريز سبور ستكون مصيرية للفريقين ، فنحن نبحث عن الوصول لمركز متقدم ، بينما ريز يسعى للفوز لضمان البقاء في الدوري التركي بعدما أصبح مهددا بشدة بالهبوط لدوري الدرجة الثانية ، وأتوقع أن تكون المباراة مثيرة للغاية".يذكر أن كونيا سبور الذي يضم السقا وعبد الله يحتل حاليا المركز السادس برصيد 45 نقطة ، بينما يحتل ريز سبور الذي يضم الثنائي سعيد والتابعي المركز السادس عشر برصيد 36 نقطة.*

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاته يضم لاعبي الأهلي "المرهقين" لمعسكر مباراة موريتانيا

قرر حسن شحاته المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر ضم لاعبي الأهلي الذين حصلوا على راحة سلبية إلى معسكر مباراة موريتانيا في الثالث من يونيو ضمن تصفيات الأمم الأفريقية المقامة بغانا 2008.
وذكر الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم عبر موقعه الرسمي يوم الثلاثاء أن حسن شحاته اجتمع مع محمد أبو تريكة وعماد النحاس وشادي محمد وعصام الحضري في مقر الاتحاد ، واتفق معهم على الإنضمام يوم 27 مايو لمعسكر المنتخب ، وذلك بعد مرور تسعة أيام من راحة اللاعبين السلبية. 
وكان الجهاز الفني للأهلي قد قرر عقب مباراة الفريق أمام طلائع الجيش يوم الأحد الماضي إراحة ستة من نجومه الكبار حتى نهاية مباريات الدوري ، وذلك لتعرضهم للإجهاد ويأتي في مقدمة هؤلاء اللاعبين محمد أبو تريكة بالإضافة إلى عماد النحاس وشادي محمد ومحمد شوقي وعماد متعب وعصام الحضري.
ومن المعروف أن عماد متعب سيغيب عن المباراة القادمة بسبب حصوله على البطاقة الحمراء في مباراة موريتانيا الأولى.يذكر أن المنتخب يحتل صدارة المجموعة الثانية برصيد سبع نقاط بعد ثلاث مراحل وبفارق ثلاث نقاط عن بوتسوانا صاحبة المركز الثاني برصيد أربع نقاط ، وتأتي بوروندي وموريتانيا في المركزين الثالث والرابع برصيد ثلاث نقاط.

----------


## محمود زايد

اتحاد الكرة يؤكد مشاركة المنتخب في البطولة العربية 

أكد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم برئاسة سمير زاهر مشاركة المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم في الدورة العربية التي ستنظمها مصر بكامل نجومه لضمان نجاح الدورة كما اشترطت اللجنة المنظمة للدورة مشاركة جميع المنتخبات العربية بكامل نجومها. من ناحية أخرى أشار الاتحاد  إلى أن هناك أكثر من عرض جاد من عدة شركات لرعاية منتخب الشباب الذي سيشارك في كاس العالم التي ستنظمها مصر عام 2009 إلا أن الاتحاد لم يقع اختياره على أي منها انتظارا لدراسة العرض الأكبر ماديا والأفضل من كل النواحي.

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## محمود زايد

*الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يستبعد زيدان من معسكر موريتانيا‏
واللاعب يخضع لكشف طبي
المحترفون الستة والحاصلون علي راحة من الأهلي
يبدأون التدريبات غدا بنادي الصيد

قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول بقيادة حسن شحاتة استبعاد مهاجم المنتخب والمحترف في صفوف نادي ماينز الألماني بعدما أن اشتكي الأخير من إصابته بعد لقاء فريقه مع بايرن ميونخ في الأسبوع الأخير للدوري الألماني‏.‏

ومن المقرر أن يخضع زيدان لفحص طبي لتحديد مدي إصابته بعد حضوره إلي القاهرة في الأيام المقبلة‏.‏ جاء استبعاد زيدان عن صفوف المنتخب بأثر نفسي سيئ علي الجهاز الفني الذي كان يتمني وجوده مع زملائه لاكتمال القوة الضاربة الهجومية للمنتخب لتخطي مباراة موريتانيا دون عناء‏.‏

وكان الجهاز الفني للمنتخب قد عقد اجتماعا مع مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر تم خلاله مناقشة بدء المحترفين الستة الذين حضروا إلي القاهرة في الخضوع لتدريبات منفصلة ستبدأ من غد الأربعاء بنادي الصيد ومعهم لاعبو الأهلي الموقوفون عن المباريات المحلية بقرار من البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للأهلي وهم عصام الحضري ومحمد أبوتريكة وعماد النحاس ووائل جمعة وشادي محمد ومحمد بركات وعماد متعب‏.‏ أما اللاعبون المحترفون الذين تم استدعاؤهم لمباراة موريتانيا فهم أحمد حسن‏(‏ أندرلخت البلجيكي‏)‏ وحسام غالي‏(‏ توتنهام الانجليزي‏)‏ وأحمد فتحي‏(‏ شيفيلد الانجليزي‏)‏ وإبراهيم سعيد‏(‏ ريزاسبورت التركي‏)‏ وعبدالظاهر السقا‏(‏ كونيا سبورت‏)‏ ومحمد عبدالله‏(‏ كونيا سبورت التركي‏,‏ وفي يوم‏26‏ من الشهر الحالي سينضم باقي اللاعبين المحليين إلي المعسكر الذي سيستمر حتي موعد السفر إلي موريتانيا يوم‏31‏ من الشهر نفسه للعب المباراة يوم‏3‏ يونيو المقبل‏.‏ ويأمل الجهاز الفني في الفوز بالنقاط الثلاث حتي يستمر علي صدارة المجموعة ويضمن التأهل لكأس الأمم الإفريقية بغانا بدون مفاجآت‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*شحاتة يتمسك بلاعبي الإسماعيلي الدوليين في رحلة موريتانيا‏!‏
‏‏ النادي وافق علي لعب مباراة المصري بكأس مصر في موعدها قبل سفر الفريق الوطني‏
‏ المنتخب يتدرب علي ترتان الصيد بسبعة لاعبين‏‏ والصفوف تكتمل بعد غد‏!‏  


في ظل انشغال اللاعبين الدوليين بخوض مباريات انديتهم في الجولة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز اليوم‏..‏ بدأ الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة برنامج اعداد الفريق لمباراة موريتانيا بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة الأمم في غانا يناير المقبل‏.‏
واقتصر التدريب الأول الذي دار بملعب الترتان بنادي الصيد علي سبعة لاعبين منهم أربعة من النادي الأهلي هم‏:‏ عصام الحضري‏,‏ ومحمد شوقي‏,‏ وشادي محمد‏,‏ ومحمد أبوتريكة‏.‏
إلي جانب المحترفين أحمد حسن وأحمد فتحي وحسام غالي‏..‏ وتتواصل تدريبات المنتخب اليوم بنفس العدد لحين انضمام باقي اللاعبين يوم الأحد المقبل علي ملاعب الترتان بنادي الصيد للتأقلم عليها قبل السفر إلي العاصمة الموريتانية ـ نواكشوط ـ واللعب علي ملاعب متشابهة يوم‏3‏ يونيو المقبل‏.‏
وأكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام أن الجهاز الفني وضع برنامجه بالكامل من الآن وحتي شهر يونيو عام‏2008‏ كي تتمكن لجنة المسابقات من ضبط ايقاع المسابقات المحلية ـ الدوري والكأس ـ مشيرا إلي أن الموسم الحالي سيشهد مشاركة الفريق الوطني في بطولة الأمم الإفريقية ومن بعدها خوض التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏2010.‏وقال غريب ان الجهاز الفني مهتم بمباراة موريتانيا بحسم السباق مبكرا في التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية مبكرا وتفادي خلط الأوراق الذي قد يحدث في بعض الأحيان‏.‏
في الوقت نفسه حسمت لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة الخلاف حول اللاعبين الدوليين بالنادي الإسماعيلي بعد أن طلب ناديهم تأجيل مباراته بكأس مصر في دور الـ‏16‏ مع المصري إلي‏30‏ مايو الحالي بدلا من‏28‏ من نفس الشهر‏,‏ وخيرت اللجنة النادي بين اللعب بدون الدوليين في حالة التأجيل كي ينضموا للمنتخب الوطني علي أن يلعب بالدوليين في حال التأجيل يوم‏6‏ يونيو المقبل‏..‏ واختار النادي بقاء المباراة في موعدها يوم‏28‏ مايو الحالي‏.‏من ناحية أخري يفتتح اللواء محمد سيد شعراوي محافظ البحيرة الدورة الدراسية التي تنظمها منطقة البحيرة لكرة القدم غدا السبت‏.‏ وتجري الدورة التي تنظم تحت اشراف اكاديمية كرة القدم باتحاد اللعبة وبالتنسيق مع نقابة المهن الرياضية‏.‏ لمدة‏26‏ يوما بواقع‏192‏ ساعة دراسية تتضمن كل الجوانب العلمية والتطبيقية اللازمة لإعداد مدربي كرة القدم ويحاضر فيها أساتذة كرة القدم المشهود لهم بالخبرة‏.‏

*

----------


## محمود زايد

*استعدادا لمباراة موريتانيا الإفريفية
اليوم إعلان أسماء اللاعبين المختارين للمنتخب الوطني‏..‏ وغدا بداية التدريبات
الجهاز الفني يرفض نغمة وجود أزمة مع المنتخب الأوليمبي بسبب أي لاعب

يعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم اليوم أسماء اللاعبين المختارين لخوض معسكره التدريبي استعدادا لمباراة موريتانيا في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة الي نهائيات كأس الأمم المقرر اقامتها بغانا بداية العام المقبل‏.‏ولأن الأسماء المختارة اليوم سوف تستمر مشاركتها مع المنتخب عقب أداء مباراة موريتانيا هناك يوم‏3‏ يونيو المقبل‏,‏ وكذلك اللعب مع منتخب الكويت يوم‏12‏ من الشهر نفسه‏,‏ وكذلك مواجهة بوروندي هناك منتصف الشهر المقبل‏,‏ لذلك فقد قرر الجهاز الفني إعلان أسماء‏25‏ لاعبا اليوم من بينهم الستة المحترفين الذين اختيروا من قبل وهم‏:‏ أحمد حسن ومحمد فتحي وإبراهيم سعيد وأحمد عبدالله وعبدالظاهر السقا وحسام غالي الي جانب رباعي الأهلي الذين تدربوا مع المنتخب الأيام الماضية‏,‏ وهم‏:‏ محمد شوقي ومحمد أبوتريكة وعصام الحضري وشادي محمد‏,‏ وسينضم اليهم وائل جمعة‏,‏ وهذه هي الأسماء المعروفة والمؤكدة حتي الآن وفقا لتصريحات حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني‏,‏ وما أكده شوقي غريب المدرب العام في كلامه قائلا‏:‏ إن الهيكل الأساسي بالنسبة للفريق معروف ولن يشهد تغييرات كثيرة‏,‏ وقد تم ارجاء إعلان الأسماء النهائية الي اليوم تحسبا لحدوث أي شيء في ختام مباريات الدوري العام الذي أقيم اسبوعه الأخير أمس‏,‏ مشيرا الي انه ستكون هناك أسماء جديدة بالطبع بسبب اختيار‏25‏ لاعبا‏,‏ ولكن هذا لا يعني سفر جميع اللاعبين مع الفريق الي موريتانيا نهاية الشهر الحالي‏ولكن لابد من وضع جميع الأمور الطارئة في الحسبان نظرا لأن المنتخب سيشارك في‏3‏ مباريات متلاحقة خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة وبنفس المجموعة‏,‏ الي جانب أن عماد متعب سيعود الي صفوف الفريق بعد مباراة موريتانيا‏,‏ وقد يتم تغيير بعض الأسماء في حالة الضرورة وفقا للظروف وقتها‏.‏
وأوضح غريب أن الفريق سيبدأ تدريباته في الخامسة عصر الغد علي ملعب نادي الصيد بالدقي‏,‏ وفي نفس التوقيت والمكان سيتدرب يوم الاثنين قبل دخول جميع اللاعبين في معسكر مغلق يوم الثلاثاء‏.‏
وعلي جانب آخر‏,‏ قال شوقي غريب إنه لا صحة لما تردد حول وجود أزمة بين المنتخب الأول والمنتخب الأوليمبي بسبب اختيارات اللاعبين بعد تردد أنباء عن ضم شيكابالا أو غيره‏,‏ وقال غريب ـ بلهجة عنيفة ـ إن كل لاعبي مصر يخضعون لاختيارات المنتخب الأول حتي لو تعارض ذلك مع أي منتخبات أخري في الوقت الحالي‏,‏ وخاصة أن جميع المنتخبات حاليا خرجت من المنافسات المحددة لها‏,‏ ولم يبق غير المنتخب الأول‏,‏ لذلك نأمل كجهاز فني أن تنتهي هذه النغمة من تصريحات الآخرين
أما أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي فأوضح أن اختياراته تنحصر في أربعة حراس هم‏:‏ عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف وأحمد سعد حارس الترسانة ومحمد فتحي حارس الإسماعيلي‏,‏ وسوف يتم الاستقرار علي ثلاثة منهم يعلن أسماءهم اليوم وفقا لحالتهم الأخيرة بعد ختام الدوري‏.‏
ومن ناحية أخري‏,‏ فقد منح الجهاز الفني أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق راحة لمدة يومين من التدريب بسبب كدمة في قدمه‏,‏ وكذلك حسام غالي عقب عقد قرانه‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يختار 26 لاعبا بمنتخب مصر لمواجهة موريتانيا في تصفيات افريقيا


اختار حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر الوطني لكرة القدم 26 لاعبا للدخول في معسكر اعداد قبل مواجهة موريتانيا في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الامم الافريقية 2008 التي ستقام في غانا.
قال شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب ان المعسكر سيبدأ يوم السبت على ان تتم التدريات يوميا بأحد ملاعب نادي الصيد المغطاة بالعشب الصناعي نظرا لان المباراة ستقام في موريتانيا على نفس العشب الصناعي.

وشملت القائمة المختارة:
عصام الحضري ومحمد عبد المنصف ومحمد فتحي واحمد سعد في حراسة المرمى.
بالاضافة إلى وائل جمعة وشادي محمد وهاني سعيد واسامة محمد وسيد معوض وعبد الظاهر السقا وابراهيم سعيد ومحمد عبد الله واحمد فتحي ومحمد شوقي وحسام غالي وحسني عبد ربه واحمد حسن ومحمد ابو تريكة وجمال حمزة ومحمود عبد الرازق (شيكابالا) وعمرو زكي وعمر جمال ومحمد ابراهيم وعبد الله السعيد واحمد المحمدي ومحمد فضل.
واضاف غريب لرويترز يوم السبت "نسعى لتحقيق الفوز على موريتانيا لحسم التأهل الى النهائيات والتفرغ لاعداد منتخب قوي قادر على الحفاظ على لقبه في غانا 2008."واشار غريب الى أن الجهاز الفني سيعاود مشاهدة شريط مباراة مصر مع موريتانيا في الجولة الماضية والتي انتهت بفوز مصر 3-صفر من اجل تذكير اللاعبين بمواطن القوة لدى الفريق الموريتاني.
وقال احمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمى بالمنتخب انه اختار اربعة حراس لاعدادهم جيدا نظرا لان الفترة المقبلة ستشهد ثلاث مباريات متتالية للمنتخب مع موريتانيا ثم مع الكويت وديا يوم 12 يونيو حزيران ثم مع بوروندي في الجولة الخامسة للتصفيات الافريقية في يونيو.ويتوجه منتخب مصر الى العاصمة الموريتانية نواكشوط يوم 31 مايو ايار الجاري استعدادا للمباراة التي ستقام في الثالث من الشهر المقبل.ويتصدر منتخب مصر المجموعة الثانية في التصفيات الافريقية برصيد سبع نقاط متفوقا بفارق ثلاث نقاط على بوتسوانا التي تتقدم على بوروندي وموريتانيا

----------


## محمود زايد

بدون لاعبي الإسماعيلي وإنبي وجمعة وحسن وغالي
المنتخب الوطني يبدأ تدريباته استعدادا لموريتانيا في معسكر مفتوح‏!‏
الجهاز الفني لديه وجهة نظر في حشد هؤلاء اللاعبين حتي يضمن التأهل المبكر‏!‏


بدأ أمس المنتخب الوطني تدريباته استعدادا للسفر إلي نواكشوط نهاية الشهر الحالي لمواجهة منتخب موريتانيا ضمن الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم التي ستقام بغانا بداية العام المقبل‏,‏ حيث يحتل المنتخب الوطني صدارة مجموعته برصيد‏7‏ نقاط‏,‏ وبفارق‏3‏ نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه‏,‏ ولذلك يسعي للفوز في مباراة موريتانيا لتأكيد تأهله مبكرا وقبل مواجهة بوروندي علي أرضها منتصف الشهر المقبل ثم بتسوانا في القاهرة خلال شهر سبتمبر المقبل‏.‏من هذا المنطلق حشد الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة جميع أسلحته للمباراة بوجود المحترفين الستة المشاركين بعد استبعاد زيدان للاصابة‏,‏ إلي جانب أفضل العناصر المحلية الموجودة حاليا وبدأت التدريبات بالأمس في الخامسة بنادي الصيد علي ملعب النجيل الصناعي نظرا لان المباراة القادمة ستقام هناك علي نفس نوعية النجيل‏,‏ وقد شهد اول تدريب للمنتخب غياب أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق لحصوله علي راحة لمدة يومين لاراحته من كدمة أصابته في قدمه‏,‏وكذلك حصل علي نفس مدة الراحة حسام غالي الذي عقد قرانه أمس الأول‏,‏ ومعهما وائل جمعه الذي فضل الجهاز الفني منحه راحة أيضا بعد جهوده الأخيرة مع ناديه الأهلي‏,‏ إلي جانب غياب لاعبي الاسماعيلي وانبي الذين سينضمون عقب اداء مبارياتهم اليوم في كأس مصر مع ناديهم أمام المصري‏,‏ ويذكر ان المحترفين بتركيا عبدالظاهر السقا وأحمد عبدالله وإبراهيم سعيد سينضمون بعد غد عقب انتهاء مباريات الدوري التركي‏..‏ولكل هذه الأسباب‏,‏ ولأن التدريبات لن تعتمد علي أكثر من اضفاء التجانس بين اللاعبين‏,‏ فقد فضل الجهاز الفني أن يجعل معسكره مفتوحا حتي الغد قبل أن يتجمع جميع لاعبيه في احد الفنادق معا وتنتقل تدريباتهم ابتداء من الغد إلي نادي الصيد بالقطامية حتي موعد السفر‏.‏
ومما لاشك فيه أن الجهاز الفني ينتابه الخوف قبل كل مباراة ويعمل حسابات كثيرة لكل شئ حتي لو كان سيواجه موريتانيا التي فاز عليها في أخر مباراة جمعتهما‏3/‏ صفر بالقاهرة‏,‏ وقد يري البعض ان الخوف ليس له مبرر‏,‏ وقد لايحتاج الفريق إلي كل هذه الحشود من اللاعبين‏,‏ وان المباراة فرصة لمنح عددا من الوجوه الجديدة المساحة للعب والمشاركة وهي وجهة نظر تبدو نظريا صحيحة ومقنعة ولكن عمليا تختلف مع اتجاه الجهاز الفني الذي لديه هو الآخر رأيه المعتمد علي أنه يبحث عن تأكيد تأهله مبكرا حتي لايدخل في حسابات مختلفة فيما بعد‏,‏
كما أنه يخشي من رحلاته افريقيا الطويلة المسافة والتي يلعب فيها في آجواء قد تكون شديدة الحرارة ومع فرق تلعب بخشونة وقد تصيب لاعبيه‏,‏ واذا لم يعتمد علي الأوراق الرابحة الآن فمتي يعتمد عليها لانه يري ان وقتها ودورها مستمر حتي حسم مسألة التأهل‏,‏ وبعد ذلك تختلف الرؤية‏..‏ وهي وجهة نظر صحيحة أيضا‏..‏ لذلك يرجو الجهاز الفني أن يتركهم الجميع يعملون حاليا بفكرهم الخاص ويقول في رسالة لكل من يهاجمه‏..‏ أرجوك دعني أعمل بهدوء‏!‏
عموما‏..‏ فان الفريق سيتدرب اليوم ايضا في الخامسة مساء بنادي الصيد ويؤدي تدريبات خفيفة لن تختلف كثيرا عن تدريبات الأمس ولن يعمل خلال هذا التجمع علي وجود أي أحمال تدريبية بل ستكون المسألة مجرد تدريبات تكتيكية‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

*اتحاد الكرة يستنجد ب"نظيف" للافراج عن ملابس المنتخب
زاهر التقي بالجهاز الفني.. واطمأن علي الاستعدادات قبل السفر لموريتانيا


أرسل اتحاد كرة القدم خطاباً رسمياً للدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء يطلب التدخل للافراج عن ملابس المنتخبات الوطنية التي تقدر بنحو 300 ألف جنيه المحجوزة بالجمارك منذ ثلاثة شهور. 
وكان الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة قد عقد اجتماعا مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي والمهندس سمير عدلي مدير الفريق اطمأن زاهر خلال الاجتماع علي استعدادات المنتخب وتطرق لبرنامج الفريق بالكامل خلال المرحلة القادمة بخلاف المشاكل التي تواجه الجهاز الفني ومن أهمها الملابس حيث أكد زاهر لاعضاء الجهاز الفني أن المشكلة في طريقها للحل خاصة أن اتحاد كرة القدم لا يستطيع شراء أي ملابس سواء من الشركة المصدرة للمنتخبات أو غيرها خلال مرحلة التعاقد التي تستمر أربع سنوات وتقوم بتوريد ملابس بأكثر من 800 ألف جنيه سنويا. 
وكان الاتحاد تلقي مبلغ 200 الف دولار من الشركة العالمية. 
وأكد رئيس الاتحاد أن لديه قناعة بأن المنتخب الوطني يعيش أزهي أوقاته حيث نمتلك زخيرة قوية من اللاعبين الذين لديهم القدرة علي الدفاع عن لقب البطل الافريقي في البطولة القادمة. 
من ناحية أخري أدي المنتخب الوطني تدريبا خفيفا شارك فيه 15 لاعبا في انتظار اكتمال القوة الضاربة للمنتخب غداً بوصول ثلاثي اللاعبين المحترفين في تركيا إبراهيم سعيد ومحمد عبدالله وعبدالظاهر السقا بالاضافة إلي لاعبي الإسماعيلي بعد انتهاء مباراتهم أمام المصري في دور ال16 لكأس مصر. 
بدأ المران بتدريبات الاحماء التي قادها كمال عبدالواحد وانفرد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بعصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف في تدريبات خاصة بهدف الوصول بهما إلي المستوي الفني والبدني المطلوب حيث أن عصام عائد من راحة سلبية بالاضافة إلي تهيئة عبدالمنصف نفسياً وفنيا في نفس الوقت فقد قرر الجهاز الفني استبعاد أحمد سعد حارس مرمي فريق الترسانة. 
قام الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني وشوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد بإعطاء لاعبي خط الهجوم والجانبين دروساً خاصة في الكرات العرضية والتصدي لها وتحويلها إلي أهداف وقد ظهر اللاعبون بشكل جيد وهم اسامة محمد الظهير الأيسر لبتروجيت وشيكابالا ومحمد إبراهيم وجمال حمزة وسيد معوض وعمرو زكي. 
في نفس الوقت أدي بقية اللاعبين محمد أبو تريكة وأحمد فتحي وأحمد حسن وحسام غالي وشادي محمد ومحمد شوقي تدريبات خفيفة كان الهدف منها المحافظة علي اللياقة البدنية لهم. 
قام حسن شحاتة المدير الفني بتقسيم اللاعبين إلي فريقين أحمر وأصفر مثل الأحمر محمد عبدالمنصف أحمد حسن وأحمد فتحي وحسام غالي ومحمد أبو تريكة ومحمد شوقي وشادي محمد وشارك معهم حمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد في حين مثل الأصفر عصام الحضري سيد معوض ومحمد إبراهيم وعبدالله السعيد وعمرو زكي وشيكابالا وجمال حمزة واسامة محمد. 
يؤدي المنتخب تدريبه اليوم في الخامسة عصراً بملعب نادي الصيد وسوف يتم نقله بعد غد إلي فرع النادي بالقطامية يحاول شحاتة فرض سرية تامة علي المران حيث قرر منع رجال الإعلام في محاولة لزيادة التركيز للاعبين. 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

اكتمال صفوف المنتخب في تدريب الثلاثاء .. وغياب غالي

أدى المنتخب القومي المصري تدريبه يوم الثلاثاء على ملعب نادي الصيد بالدقي مكتمل الصفوف بعد إنضمام جميع المحترفين ، واللاعبين الذين كانوا يشاركون في مباريات بطولة كأس مصر.
ولم يغب عن التدريب سوى حسام غالي لاعب نادي توتنام هوتسبر الإنجليزي ، بسبب مرافقته لخطيبته التي تعرضت لظروف صحية طارئة أدت إلى ادخالها المستشفى.ويؤدي المنتخب تدريبه غدا الأربعاء على ملعب نادي الصيد في القطامية ، وسيسمح الجهاز الفني بساعة مفتوحة أمام وسائل الإعلام قبل التدريب.ومن ناحية أخرى ، قال الدكتور أحمد ماجد إن الجهاز الطبي للمنتخب اطمئن على محمد فضل مهاجم النادي الإسماعيلي ، مشيرا إلى أنه لا يعاني من أي اصابات.يذكر أن المنتخب القومي المصري يلتقي مع المنتخب الموريتاني في الثالث من يونيو القادم ، في إطار التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة كاس الأمم الأفريقية 2008 في غانا.

----------


## محمود زايد

*المعلم يحذر من التهاون أمام موريتانيا


دخلت استعدادات منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مراحلها النهائية لمباراة موريتانيا الأحد القادم في تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية. 
انتظم كل اللاعبين وعددهم 24 لاعباً لأول مرة في مران الفريق عصر أمس بملعب نادي الصيد بالدقي وقرر حسن شحاتة المدير الفني استبعاد ابراهيم سعيد المحترف في تركيا لإصابته بشد في عضلات البطن يحتاج للراحة والعلاج لمدة 10 أيام وفقاً لتقرير الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق. 
وبدأ الجهاز الفني التركيز علي النواحي الخططية وتحفيظ اللاعبين أدوارهم في المباراة مع التأكيد علي احترام المنافس الذي يتمتع بالقوة البدنية والجسمانية. 
وينقل المنتخب تدريباته في الخامسة عصر اليوم إلي ملعب نادي الصيد بالقطامية بدلاً من الدقي لوضع اللمسات النهائية علي التشكيل واختيار ال 21 لاعباً المسافرين إلي نواكشوط في الثامنة مساء غدي. 
وبعد استبعاد ابراهيم سعيد وأحمد سعد للإصابة فإن المرشحين للخروج من القائمة محمد فتحي حارس الإسماعيلي ومحمد ابراهيم مهاجم بترول أسيوط وأسامة محمد الظهير الأيسر نظراً لنقص خبرتهم الدولية. 
ويذاكر الجهاز الفني شريط مباراة الذهاب بين مصر وموريتانيا والتي انتهت بفوز المنتخب 3/صفر. 
أكد شوقي غريب أن الفوز الكبير في مباراة الذهاب لا يعني أن مباراة العودة ستكون سهلة ولكن بالعكس فإننا سنلعبها بمنتهي القوة والجدية وهو مايركز عليه الكابتن حسن شحاتة في محاضراته للاعبين. 
علي جانب آخر وجه شوقي غريب الشكر للمهندس حسين صبور رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الصيد علي التسهيلات التي قدمها للمنتخب بفرعي النادي بالدقي والقطامية مجاناً.*

----------


## محمود زايد

بعثة المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم تتوجه إلى موريتانيا الخميس

تغادر إلى موريتانيا الخميس بعثة المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم لملاقاة المنتخب الموريتانى فى تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية /غانا 2008/ وذلك يوم 3 يونيو المقبل بالعاصمة نواكشوط.
وجاء فى بيان أصدره الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم الثلاثاء أنه تم اختيار 24 لاعبا فى معسكر الاستعداد للمباراة هم .عصام الحضرى "الاهلى" - محمد عبد المنصف "الزمالك" - محمد فتحى "الإسماعيلى" لحراسة المرمى عبد الظاهر السقا "كونيا سبور التركى"- وائل جمعه "الأهلى"- هانى سعيد "الإسماعيلى"- شادى محمد "الأهلى" لمركز قلبى الدفاع أحمد فتحى "شيفيلد يونايتد الإنجليزى" - محمد عبد الله "كونيا سبور التركى"- سيد معوض "الإسماعيلى"- أسامة محمد "بتروجيت" لمركز ظهيرى الجنب.ويأتى فى خط الوسط محمد شوقى "الأهلى" - حسنى عبد ربه "الإسماعيلى" - حسام غالى "توتنهام هوتسبير الإنجليزى" - أحمد حسن "اندرلخت البلجيكى" - محمد أبو تريكه "الأهلى" - عمر جمال "الإسماعيلى" - محمود عبد الرازق شيكابالا "الزمالك" - عبد الله السعيد "الإسماعيلى" - أحمد المحمدى "إنبى" عمرو زكى "الزمالك" - محمد فضل "الإسماعيلى" - جمال حمزة "الزمالك" - محمد إبراهيم "بترول أسيوط" للهجوم.وتم استبعاد أحمد سعد حارس مرمى الترسانة وإبراهيم سعيد لاعب رينر سبور التركى ومحمد زيدان لاعب ماينز الألمانى للاصابة وأضاف البيان أن الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة قرر تخصيص فترة زمنية قبل التدريب الأربعاء لإتاحة الفرصة لرجال الإعلام لإجراء اللقاءات والحوارات مع الجهاز الفنى واللاعبين قبل السفر إلى موريتانيا بملعب نادى الصيد بالقطامية.يذكر أن المنتخب الوطنى يحتل صدارة المجموعة الثانية من التصفيات الافريقية برصيد 7 نقاط بعد 3 مراحل من المباريات وبفارق 3 نقاط عن بتسوانا صاحبة المركز الثانى برصيد 4 نقاط وتأتى بوروندى وموريتانيا فى المركزين الثالث والرابع برصيد 3 نقاط.

----------


## محمود زايد

*استبعاد السعيد والمحمدي من المنتخب وشحاتة يعد بهزيمة موريتانيا

قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأول بقيادة حسن شحاتة استبعاد كل من أحمد المحمدي مهاجم إنبي وأسامة محمد لاعب وسط بتروجيت وعبد الله السعيد لاعب وسط الإسماعيلي من قائمة الفريق التي ستواجه موريتانيا يوم الأحد المقبل ضمن تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية غانا 2008.
وقال حسن شحاتة لـFilGoal.com يوم الخميس إن اللاعبين في أفضل حالاتهم الفنية والنفسية والبدنية بالرغم من حدوث بعض الظروف المعاكسة ومنها حصول عدد كبير من اللاعبين على راحة ، وانتهاء الموسم بالنسبة للاعبين المحترفين ، واستمرار بعض اللاعبين في المنافسات المحلية بدون راحة. 
وبذلك ينضم الثلاثي المستبعد إلى كل من أحمد سعد ومحمد زيدان وعبدالواحد السيد وأحمد حسام "ميدو" وإبراهيم سعيد ومحمد محسن أبو جريشة وأمير عزمي الغائبين لأسباب مختلفة.وأشار شحاتة إلى أنه ورغم الظروف المعاكسة إلا أن الفريق لن يقدم المبررات والحجج ولا يسعى إلا للفوز فقط من أجل حسم بطاقة التأهل عن المجموعة الثانية.ويتصدر المنتخب المجموعة برصيد سبع نقاط متفوقا بفارق ثلاث نقاط على بوتسوانا التي تتقدم على بوروندي وموريتانيا.وأوضح المدير الفني للمنتخب أن المجموعة الحالية من اللاعبين مستمرة إلى ما بعد مباراتي الكويت الودية وبوروندي الرسمية لقصر الفترة بين المباراتين ومباراة موريتانيا المقبلةوفيما يلي قائمة اللاعبين:

حراسة المرمى : عصام الحضري (الأهلي)، محمد عبد المنصف (الزمالك)، محمد فتحي (الإسماعيلي).

الدفاع : وائل جمعة، شادي محمد (الأهلي)، هاني سعيد (الإسماعيلي)، عبد الظاهر السقا (كونيا سبور التركي).

الوسط : سيد معوض، حسني عبد ربه ، عمر جمال (الإسماعيلي)، محمد شوقي، محمد أبو تريكة (الأهلي)، محمد عبد الله (كونيا سبور التركي)، أحمد فتحي (شيفيلد يونايتد الإنجليزي)، أحمد حسن (أندرلخت البلجيكي)، حسام غالي (توتنام هوتسبر الإنجليزي)، محمد إبراهيم (بترول أسيوط)، محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" (الزمالك).

الهجوم : عمرو زكي، جمال حمزة (الزمالك)، محمد فضل (الإسماعيلي).

وتتوجه البعثة مساء الخميس إلى الدار البيضاء قبل أن تطير مجددا إلى نواكشوط ، وسيؤدي الفريق تدريبه الأول صباح الجمعة على أن يكون التدريب الأساس يوم السبت على ملعب المباراة ، وستغادر البعثة الأراضي الموريتانية يوم الاثنين عائدة إلى القاهرة عن طريق المغرب أيضا.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*حسن شحاتة: لدينا إصرار على الفوز لضمان التأهل الى كاس الامم  

أكد الكابتن حسن شحاته المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر أن الهدف من مباراة موريتانيا هو تحقيق الفوز لنضمن تصدر المجموعه والتأهل بنسبه 90 فى المائة إلى نهائيات كأس الأمم المقبلة.
وأضاف شحاتة - فى تصريح له الخميس - أن الهدف الثانى للمنتخب يتمثل فى الأداء القوى  للاعبى المنتخب الوطنى لضمان مواصلة النتائج الجيدة والإنتصارات والصعود إلى نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية بغانا 2008.وأشار شحاتة إلى أن الجهاز الفنى استقر على 21 لاعبا، بعد استبعاد أسامه محمد لاعب بتروجيت وأحمد المحمدى وعبد الله السعيد.. وقال "لدينا إصرار على الفوز لنضمن التأهل خاصه وأن المباراة لن تكون سهلة خارج أرضنا فى درجه حرارة عالية والمنتخب الموريتانى يعلم أنه يلعب مع الفريق البطل حامل اللقب ".ونبه شحاتة إلى أن كرة القدم لا تعترف بالتاريخ أو بالأسماء ولكن تعترف بالجهد .. مؤكدا أن الجهاز الفنى  لديه ثقة كبيرة فى نجوم مصر والقدرة على  تحقيق الفوز على موريتانيا.
وأوضح أنه يتابع مع أعضاء الجهاز الفنى المباريات المحليه لاختيار اللاعب الجيد المستمر فى الملاعب حتى لانفاجأ بأى عجز فى الفريق كما نتابع النجوم المحترفين فى الخارج ، وأهم شىء هو الاحتفاظ بالمستوى المرتفع والاشتراك فى المباريات ، ولذلك لم نختر أحمد حسام "ميدو" لأنه لم يشترك مع ناديه منذ فترة ، واستبعدنا محمد زيدان للإصابة.وكشف المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر عن وجود تجمع شهرى دائم ومباريات دولية كل شهر .. وذلك "حتى نبث فى لاعبينا أنهم نجوم افريقيا والفريق الأول فى القارة السمراء".
من جهته ، أكد الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق أن نجوم الفريق فى أفضل حالاتهم ويؤدون التدريب بحماس وجديه ولكن أحيانا الحماس الشديد يؤدى إلى الإصابة ، وآخر الإصابات كانت إصابة جمال حمزه بكدمه نتيجة اصطدامه فى كرة مشتركه مع محمد شوقى وفضلنا حصول جمال حمزه على راحة.
وبالنسبه لنجم الهجوم محمد فضل ، قال ماجد إنه يتدرب حاليا بقوة بعد الشفاء من إصابته مع ناديه الإسماعيلى بشد فى عضلات البطن وهى نفس الإصابة الى يعانى منها حاليا إبراهيم سعيد وتم استبعاده لأنه يحتاج إلى راحة لن تقل عن عشرة أيام يعود بعدها إلى التدريبات.
واشار إلى أن الفريق يركز حاليا من أجل الفوز على موريتانيا لنقترب كثيرا من النهائيات..وقال إن المنتخب يلعب كل مباراة من أجل الفوز بعد الانجاز الذى تحقق بالفوز بكاس الامم الافريقيه ونتمنى أن نحتفظ باللقب.ومن جانبه ، أكد أحمد حسن - المحترف فى اندرلخت البلجيكى - كابتن المنتخب أن المنتخب يعطى أهميه لكل مباراة يلعبها ونركز على الفوز والمباراة المقبلة أمام موريتانيا لها أهمية خاصة لأنها تضمن التأهل لنهائيات كأس الأمم .وقال أحمد حسن إننا أبطال إفريقيا ونلعب كل مباراة من أجل الحفاظ على هذا الاسم ..وبالنسبه لاحترافه فى بلجيكا ، قال إن عقده مستمر مع ناديه اندرلخت لمدة موسم آخر والنادى متمسك به بعد مساهمته القوية مع ناديه فى الفوز ببطوله الدورى وبعد هذا الموسم سيقرر إما الاستمرار فى بلجيكا أو العودة إلى مصر.
هذا ويواصل مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم دعم الجهاز الفنى والمنتخب وفى هذا الإطار قام الكابتن أحمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد بزيارة معسكر الفريق والتقى بالجهاز الفنى وتمنى لهم التوفيق ومواصله تصدر المجموعه الثانية والفوز فى المباراة التى ستقام يوم الأحد القادم فى موريتانيا.*

----------


## محمود زايد

غياب رؤوس الحربة الثلاثة يعدل 'التاكتيك' 
المنتخب يهاجم موريتانيا.. ب'القادمون من الخلف' 
حسن شحاتة: الفريق الموريتاني متحمس علي ملعبه وفرصة منتخب مصر في المساحات الخالية 

يؤدي المنتخب الوطني الأول مرانه الأول اليوم بالملعب الأوليمبي بالعاصمة الموريتانية نواكشوط الذي يستضيف مباراته مع المنتخب الموريتاني بعد غد الأحد في الجولة الرابعة من منافسات المجموعة الثانية لتصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية.. ويختتم غدا بنفس الملعب تجهيزاته الفنية ويختار الجهاز الفني التشكيلة التي يبدأ بها المباراة.
فرض غياب الثلاثي الهجومي أحمد حسام وعماد متعب ومحمد زيدان علي الجهاز البحث عن سلاح هجومي بديل وتعويضي يوفر له النزعة الهجومية الفعالة التي تكبح جماح فريق يتحمس علي أرضه ويقدم أداء مغايرا لما يقدمه خارج أرضه بدليل انه حقق فوزه الوحيد وهو يستضيف بوتسوانا وبأربعة أهداف من بين خمسة هي رصيده التهديفي في المباريات الثلاث.. ولذلك حرص الجهاز الفني علي مشاهدة هذه المباراة ليتعرف علي طبيعة أداء موريتانيا علي ملعبه والذي يميل فيه إلي الهجوم، وهو ما يراه حسن شحاتة المدير الفني فرصة للمنتخب الوطني لكي يهاجم بارتياح ومن خلال مساحات واسعة يستثمر فيها الحلول الفردية وفارق المهارات ويسهل الوصول إلي المرمي.. وهو ما يناقض اداء المنتخب الموريتاني في المباراة الأولي التي خسرها بثلاثة أهداف رغم دفاعه بتسعة لاعبين.
لن تتغير المراكز ولا الوجوه في التشكيل المتوقع ولا الايقاع العام المعروف عن أداء الفريق.. لكن الاستراتيجية والأسلوب سوف يتغيران حتي مع ثبات اللعب بطريقة 4/4/..2 وأبرز هذه المتغيرات الرهان علي وسط الملعب المكتظ بأصحاب الخبرات والمواهب ليوفر هؤلاء الذين يطلق عليهم الخبراء 'القادمون من الخلف' السلاح البديل لغياب المهاجمين الاساسيين.. وكل أفراد الوسط مؤهلون للقيام بهذه المهمة بكفاءة عالية في ظل وجود محمد أبوتريكة وأحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه ومحمد شوقي وجمال حمزة.. وأيضا في ظل تميز طرفي الملعب أحمد فتحي يمينا وسيد معوض يسارا وهما بارزان كمفاتيح هجومية من الاجناب.
ويؤكد حسن شحاتة علي ذلك مشيرا إلي ان ثوابت المنتخب معروفة في كل شيء بما فيها طريقة اللعب.. ولن تكون هناك مفاجآت في التشكيل لأن المجموعة معروفة والغائبين معروفين.. لكن من المهم تغيير استراتيجية الاداء ليكون لوسط الملعب ادوار هجومية أكبر.


اطمئنان.. ولكن


وبصرف النظر عن اتجاهات الجهاز الفني في أسلوب الأداء.. فان أية تعديلات أو غيابات طالت المنتخب لا يجب الوقوف عندها كثيرا في مباراة لا تدعو للقلق لان الفوارق كبيرة ورصيد المنتخب من النجوم والخبرة كفيل بالاحتفاظ بالتفوق الكاسح الا إذا هزم المنتخب نفسه واطمأن أكثر من اللازم وافتقد التركيز والجدية وأفلتت منه المباراة دون ان يدري.
وفي هذا الشأن.. لا يخفي حسن شحاتة اطمئنانه لان لاعبين جاهزون بدنيا وفنيا.. وباستثناء الغيابات المعروفة.. فان باقي اللاعبين المحليين مازالوا داخل الموسم ومكتملي اللياقة والمحترفون جاءوا لتوهم من موسمهم الأوروبي.. ويقول انه تمت السيطرة علي كل الأوراق الفنية وتجهيز جميع اللاعبين في 'فورمة' واحدة رغم التباين بين لاعبين ارتاحوا مبكرا أو من فترة قصيرة أو جاءوا مباشرة من مباريات رسمية مثل لاعبي الإسماعيلي.. لكن لا يمنع ذلك من الشعور التلقائي بالقلق 'الصحي' خاصة ان المباراة خارج الارض ولا يعرف الجهاز الفني كل شيء عن الظروف المتوقعة خلال المباراة.. ويري شحاتة ان المنتخب الموريتاني لم يشهد جديدا طرأ عليه من الناحية الفنية.. وهذا لا يقلل من اهتمامه وتحسبه لما قد يطرأ من مفاجآت.. مع توقع ان يلعب المنافس بشيء من الجرأة التي يعتبرها في مصلحة منتخب مصر لانه يبحث عن مساحات للعب.
ولا يدري الجهاز تخوفا حقيقيا من اللعب علي النجيل الصناعي لانه سيكون أفضل من ملاعب افريقية اخري 'معيوبة' وتفسد الأداء.. وقد خاض الفريق تدريباته بملعب نادي الصيد قريب الشبه بالملعب الأوليمبي وتعود علي هذه النوعية من الملاعب.


النقاط الكاملة


ومن الناحية التنافسية داخل المجموعة.. المنطق يفرض علي المنتخب الوطني ان يحصل علي النقاط الكاملة من المباريات الثلاثة المتبقية.. فهو تقريبا يلعب في أسهل مجموعة من بين المجموعات الاثنتي عشرة.. تتشابه وتتساوي مستويات موريتانيا وبتسوانا وبوروندي لكنها جميعا تأتي بعد منتخب مصر بمسافة بعيدة جدا.. وليس مقبولا ان يفقد الفريق نقطتين ولا تكون صدارته مكتملة النقاط.. هو في المركز الأول برصيد 7 نقاط من فوزين وتعادل.. ويليه منتخب بتسوانا في المركز الثاني برصيد 4 نقاط ثم موريتانيا وبوروندي برصيد واحد 3 نقاط.. وتخيلوا مع هذا الفارق ان يتعثر المنتخب ويفوز بتسوانا ويصبح الفارق نقطة واحدة فقط.. لا أحد يتوقع فصولا باردة من الفريق.. لكن مع الكرة المصرية انت في قلق دائما.


22 مباراة


واعتبارا من اليوم وحتي بعد غد الاحد تقام 22 مباراة.. ففي نفس مجموعة مصر يلتقي منتخبا بوروندي مع بتسوانا يوم الأحد.. واليوم الجمعة تقام '5' مباريات.. يلتقي النيجر مع ليسوتو في المجموعة الثالثة، وغينيا مع جامبيا في المجموعة الثامنة، والسودان مع موريشيوس في المجموعة الرابعة، وسوازيلاند مع كينيا في المجموعة السادسة، واثيوبيا مع جمهورية الكونغو في المجموعة العاشرة.
وغدا السبت.. تقام 11 مباراة.. يلتقي ليبيريا مع الكاميرون، ورواندا مع غينيا الاستوائية في المجموعة الخامسة.. وتنزانيا مع السنغال في المجموعة السابعة، واريتريا مع انجولا في المجموعة السادسة، وزامبيا مع الكونغو، وجنوب افريقيا مع تشاد في المجموعة الحادية عشرة، وأوغندا مع نيجيريا في المجموعة الثالثة، وناميبيا مع ليبيا في المجموعة العاشرة، وكاب فيردي مع الجزائر في المجموعة الثامنة، وتونس مع سيشيل في المجموعة الرابعة والمغرب مع زيمبابوي في المجموعة الثانية عشرة.
وبعد غد الأحد تقام 6 مباريات.. يلتقي سير اليون مع توجو، وبنين مع مالي في المجموعة التاسعة، وكوت ديفوار مع مدغشقر في المجموعة الأولي، وموزمبيق مع بوركينا فاسو في المجموعة السابعة. اضافة إلي مباراتي مجموعة مصر.
ويتأهل أوائل المجموعات مباشرة إلي نهائيات كأس الأمم التي تستضيفها غانا عام 2008 ومعها يتأهل الحاصلون علي المركز الثاني في المجموعات التي تضم 4 فرق

----------


## محمود زايد

في الجولة الرابعة لأمم افريقيا‏2008‏
منتخب مصر الكروي غادر القاهرة مساءأمس إلي نواكشوط
لمواجهة نظيره الموريتاني
فارق المستوي والتاريخ يرجحان كفة منتخب مصر
والحذر شعار الجهاز الفني

كتب : أنـور عبد ربـه 

حسن شحاتة 
غادرت بعثة المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم القاهرة مساء امس في طريقها الي نواكشوط عن طريق المغرب لمواجهة منتخب موريتانيا يوم الاحد المقبل في الساعة الرابعه والنصف عصرا بتوقيت موريتانيا السابعة والنصف مساء بتوقيت القاهرة وذلك في اطار الجولة الرابعة للتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية التي ستقام في غانا في مطلع العام المقبل‏.‏

فارق المستوي والتاريخ يرجح كفة منتخبنا الوطني الذي اختتم تدريباته صباح امس بملعب نادي الصيد الجديد بالقطامية لقربه من مكان اقامة المنتخب في احد فنادق مصر الجديدة‏.‏

الفوز علي موريتانيا هو طريق منتخبنا لحسم معركة التأهل مبكرا دون الدخول في حسابات معقدة‏,‏ وحتي يحتفظ منتخبنا بصدارة مجموعته التي تضم بخلاف موريتانيا بوروندي وبتسوانا‏.‏

ولكن ليس معني ذلك ان المباراة نزهة سهلة للمنتخب ولاعبيه‏,‏ فالحذر والحيطة هما الشعار الذي يرفعه الجهاز الفني لأن المنافس يعلم انه يواجه بطل افريقيا‏(‏ المتوج‏)‏ ويهمه في المقام الأول تقديم عرض طيب علي ارضه ووسط جماهيره‏,‏ ليفاخر الجميع بأنه استطاع التصدي لحامل لقب البطولة‏(‏ كأس الأمم الافريقية الاخيرة‏)‏ وحذر الجهاز الفني لا يعني عدم الثقة في امكانات لاعبي منتخب مصر الاساسيين والاحتياطيين والذين يتقاربون في المستوي بحيث لا يقل الاحتياطي الجالس علي دكة البدلاء عن الاحد عشر لاعبا الذين سيبدأون المباراة‏.‏

وكان المنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني وشوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي المدرب وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي‏,‏ قد اجري تدريبات الفريق في نادي الصيد بفرعيه في الدقي والقطامية من اجل التعود علي النجيل الصناعي الذي ستقام عليه مباراة مصر وموريتانيا يوم الاحد المقبل بنواكشوط‏.‏

وبرغم غياب محمد زيدان وابراهيم سعيد للإصابة وعماد متعب للإنذار الثاني‏,‏ واستبعاد ثنائي الاهلي عماد النحاس ومحمد بركات وغياب احمد حسام ميدو‏,‏ الا ان التشكيلة التي اختارها حسن شحاتة للسفر تضم العديد من نجوم العيار الثقيل الذين يمكنهم صنع الفارق وتحقيق الفوز منهم علي سبيل المثال محمد ابو تريكة وشيكابالا وعمر جمال ومن ورائهم حسام غالي ومحمد شوقي واحمد حسن وحسني عبد ربه وشادي ووائل وهاني سعيد واحمد فتحي وسيد معوض والحارس العملاق عصام الحضري وكل الباقين وجميعهم قادرون علي تحمل المسئولية والعودة بفوز يطمئن الفريق اكثر في مشوار التصفيات‏.‏

وكان الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني قد اختار في البداية‏26‏ لاعبا للاستفادة منهم خلال مرحلة الاعداد للمباريات الثلاث المقبلة والتي تبدأ بمنتخب موريتانيا ثم مباراة الكويت الودية يوم‏12‏ يونيو وبعدها مباشرة مباراة بوروندي في التصفيات الافريقية واستبعد الجهاز الفني خمسة لاعبين من الـ‏26‏ ليصبح العدد‏21‏ لاعبا سافروا مساء امس ضمن البعثة التي يرأسها محمود بكر عضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة‏.‏ وعلي الرغم من الاصابات وحصول عدد كبير من اللاعبين علي راحة وانتهاء الموسم بالنسبة للمحترفين بالاضافة للظروف الاخري المعاكسة يرفض حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب لهجة الحجج والمبررات وهدفه الاول والاخير هو تحقيق الفوز حتي يحسم المنافسة مبكرا لان الثلاث نقاط تغني المنتخب الوطني عن الدخول في اي حسابات معقدة‏.‏ وحرص الجهاز الفني للمنتخب واللاعبون علي مشاهدة لقاء الذهاب في القاهرة والذي انتهت نتيجته بأربعة اهداف‏..‏ كما شاهد الجهاز مباراة موريتانيا وبتسوانا التي انتهت‏4/‏ صفر لصالح موريتانيا وذلك للتعرف علي الاخطاء ومعرفة المهام الجديدة لكل لاعب داخل الملعب وتحديد الطريقة التي سيلعب بها الفريق المباراة والمفاضلة بين اللاعبين للاستقرار علي
التشكيل النهائي الذي سيخوض به المباراة والذي لن يعلن الا صبيحة يوم المباراة الاحد المقبل‏..‏ بعد ان يكون الجهاز الفني اطمأن علي التشكيل الاساسي والذي لن يظهر الا بعد مران الغد وبعد الغد علي الملعب الاوليمبي بالعاصمة الموريتانية نواكشوط والمتوقع الوصول اليها فجر اليوم بعد ترانزيت بمدينة الدار البيضاء المغربية

----------


## عمرو صالح

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لمنتخبنا*

----------


## محمود زايد

رحلة عذاب لمنتخبنا الوطني بين القاهرة ونواكشوط
9 ساعات طيران والنهاية في فندق حليمة المتواضع 


واجه منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم مواقف حرجة وصعبة بمجرد وصوله لموريتانيا لا تليق باسمه وتاريخه كحامل للقب بطل افريقيا. 
اضطر الفريق للمبيت نصف ليلته الاولي في نواكشوط داخل الاتوبيس الذي استقله من المطار للفندق. وبات الفريق النصف الثاني في فندق "حليمة" وهو الاسم الحقيقي للفندق وليس تقليلاً من شأنه كفندق متواضع فقد تعمد مسئولو الاتحاد الموريتاني علي إثارة المشاكل في وجه المنتخب الوطني الذي يستعد لمواجهة حاسمة غداً في الجولة الرابعة للتصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات أمم افريقيا بغانا عام .2008 
ولم تكن المؤشرات الأولي تشير منذ وصول الفريق لنواكشط بعد رحلة طيران استغرقت أكثر من تسع ساعات كانت بدايتها في مطار القاهرة ثم بالدار البيضاء في المغرب وأخيراً موريتانيا إلي أي مشاكل وحرص بهاء موافي سفير مصر في موريتانيا علي استقبال البعثة والتي وصلت الثالثة صباحاً بتوقيت موريتانيا "السابعة صباحاً" بتوقيت القاهرة. ولم تستغرق اجراءات الخروج من المطار أكثر من دقائق معدودة. 
وتفاءل الجميع خيراً بأن الفريق سيذهب للفندق لينال قسطاً من الراحة ولكن حدثت المفاجآت غير السعيدة حيث فوجئت البعثة بأن الفندق المخصص لها هو فندق حليمة الذي لا يزيد عن أي فندق في "كلوت بك" وهنا ثار الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ومعه شوقي غريب وأصرا علي بقاء اللاعبين في الاتوبيس وعدم الدخول للفندق وطالبا بضرورة تغييره. 
وتدخل محمود بكر عضو مجلس الادارة ورئيس البعثة ومعه السفير المصري لحل هذه المشكلة وتوجها للفندق الذي كان مقررا للبعثة الاقامة فيه وهو فندق ثلاث نجوم وفوجئا بأن المسئولين في الاتحاد الكرة الموريتاني وفي مقدمتهم أحمد عبدالرحمن أمين عام الاتحاد يرفض تغيير الفندق بحجة انه لا توجد فيه غرف خالية برروا الرفض بان الفندق ملك مولاي موسي رئيس الاتحاد الكرة الموريتاني السابق ولم يتم انتخابه مرة أخري ولهذا يثير المشاكل مع الاتحاد الحالي. 
وطلب السفير من حسن شحاتة حلاً وسطاً فقرر المدير الفني ان يتوجه أحمد حسن بصفته كابتن الفريق ومعه المهندس سمير عدلي النشيط للفندق ودخول الغرف والتأكد من مستواه. وهو ما حدث بالفعل. ولكن عاد الاثنان واكدا انه دون المستوي واستحالة الاقامة فيه. 
واقترح محمود بكر ان تدفع البعثة ثمن الليلة في الفندق الافضل علي نفقتها وعدم العودة لحليمة ولكن عاد مسؤلو موريتانيا ليؤكدوا انه لا توجد غرف خالية مع تعهد بمحاولات لتدبير العدد الكافي من الغرف. ولكن بعد اليوم الاول. 
وهدد حسن شحاتة برفضها أي حل ورضخ بعد ذلك للامر الواقع وسمح للاعبين بالمبيت في أحضان فندق حليمة. وظل هو ومعه أفراد الجهازين الفني والاداري وئيس البعثة في بهو الفندق الكبير لاجبار مسئولي الاتحاد الموريتاني علي سرعة التصرف وبالفعل حضروا في الصباح وقدموا اعتذارهم علي هذا الموقف وقاموا بنقل اقامة البعثة في الفندق الافضل بعد صلاة الجمعة وقبل المران الذي خاضه الفريق في الملعب الاوليمبي الذي تقام عليه المباراة. 
وقرر الجهاز الفني راحة اللاعبين حتي موعد الغداء في الواحدة والنصف ظهراً وعدم الافطار وبعد الغذاء طالبهم بالنوم مرة أخري حتي موعد التدريب في الرابعة والنصف عصراً ليعوضوا الارهاق الذي عانوا منه علي مدار 24 ساعة متتالية. 
"هنا نواكشوط" 
بالرغم من ان البعثة وصلت في ساعة متأخرة الا ان عدداً كبيراً من الشباب الموريتاني كانوا في استقبالهم وحرصوا علي التقاط الصور التذكارية معهم. 
* أبدي بهاء موافي السفير المصري اعجابه بأداء جمال حمزة نجم المنتخب وأكد أنه من أمهر اللاعبين المصريين ويعجبه شخصياً. 
* عدد كبير من الجماهير الموريتانية تسأل عن النجم المصري أحمد حسام "ميدو" المحترف في توتنهام الانجليزي وأسباب غيابه. 
كان محمد أبوتريكة نجم المنتخب نجم الشباك الاول في الطائرة لقيام الركاب العرب والمصريين علي التقاط الصور معه والحصول علي توقيعه.

----------


## محمود زايد

حليمة أول أزمة للمنتخب الوطني في موريتانيا
حسن شحاتة يراهن علي الفوز وطريقة‏2/4/4‏  


يجري المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم بتوقيت القاهرة الرابعة والنصف عصرا بتوقيت نواكشوط مرانه الأخير بالملعب الأوليمبي الذي ستتحدد من خلاله التشكيلة النهائية للمنتخب في مباراته المهمة غدا الأحد ضد منتخب موريتانيا في اطار التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الافريقية‏2008‏ بغانا‏.‏وصرح حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني بأن لقاء الغد يمثل أهمية قصوي لفريقه والفوز به ضرورة للحفاظ علي صدارة المجموعة وضمان التأهل بصورة أكبر مؤكدا أنه سيلعب من أجل هذا الهدف وسيعتمد علي طريقة‏2/4/4‏ بتنويعاتها الهجومية وركز المدير الفني علي الجانب النفسي والمعنوي للاعبين ولعل هذا ما جعله حريصا علي إنهاء الأزمة الطارئة التي وقعت لحظة وصول البعثة صباح أمس فيما يتعلق بالفندق الذي اختاره الجانب الموريتاني لإقامة المنتخب وهو فندق حليمة حيث أصر شحاتة علي الانتقال إلي فندق آخر هو نوفوتيل المجاور للفندق المذكور لإمكانياته الأفضل‏,‏ وبالفعل اعتذر سكرتير عام الاتحاد الموريتاني عن هذا الموقف وانتهت الأزمة بانتقال اللاعبين وأفراد الجهاز الفني إلي فندق نوفوتيل ليخلد اللاعبون للراحة من عناء رحلة شاقة وطويلة‏,‏ ولعب بهاء موافي السفير المصري في نواكشوط ومحمود بكر رئيس البعثة عضو اتحاد الكرة دورا كبيرا في الوصول بأزمة الإقامة إلي بر الأمان‏.‏
وتقام مباراة الأحد علي الملعب الأوليمبي المغطي بالنجيل الصناعي في نواكشوط ويوليها الجانب الموريتاني أهمية قصوي ويسعي بدوره للفوز بها وهذا ما ظهر مما كتبته الصحافة المحلية حيث ناشدت صحيفة الشعب الجماهير الإقبال علي شراء تذاكر المباراة‏,‏ ونقلت تصريحا لوزير الشباب والرياضة الموريتاني يحث فيه عناصر تشكيلة المنتخب الموريتاني الملقب بـ المرابطون باتخاذ كل ما يلزم من أجل ضمان تحقيق الفوز‏.‏أما صحيفة أوريزون ـ ومعناها بالعربية أفق أو آفاق ـ فقد أكدت أهمية اللقاء ونشرت خبر وصول أبطال افريقيا إلي نواكشوط‏.‏ ومن جانبه حرص محمد ولد أحمد ولد يرك وزير الشباب والرياضة علي حضور تدريبات الفريق الموريتاني في الملعب الأوليمبي أمس الجمعة تدليلا علي الاهتمام بتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية من خلال هذه التعبئة الجماهيرية والرسمية الكبيرة‏.‏وعلي جانب آخر أدت مشكلة الإقامة إلي قيام سمير عدلي مدير المنتخب بدور مكوكي فيما بين الفندقين لتسكين اللاعبين وتوفير الأماكن لهم في الفندق الجديد نوفوتيل مثلما بذل جهدا كبيرا في انهاء جميع الإجراءات الخاصة بدخول موريتانيا عند الوصول إلي مطار نواكشوط‏.‏وأكد الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق أنه لا توجد أي اصابات وان حالات الجميع بخير كما صدق علي كلامه الدكتور حسام الابراشي اخصائي العلاج الطبيعي وحسنين حمزة المدلك‏.‏ويقيم بهاء موافي سفير مصر في موريتانيا حفل عشاء مساء اليوم لبعثة المنتخب الوطني ويحرص السفير المصري ومعه الدكتور أحمد الجيوشي الملحق الثقافي علي الوجود بشكل دائم مع البعثة في الفندق وملعب التدريب‏.‏

علي هامش الرحلة‏:‏
‏*‏ رغم مساحة موريتانيا الكبيرة مليون و‏30‏ ألف كم مربع إلا أن تعداد سكانها لم يتجاوز‏2,8‏ مليون نسمة‏.‏
‏
*‏ الطقس هنا حار وترتفع الحرارة نهارا لتصل ما بين‏35‏ و‏36‏ درجة بينما تبلغ نسبة الرطوبة نحو‏75%‏ أما الحرارة ليلا فلا تزيد علي عشرين درجة‏.‏
‏
*‏ تذاكر مباراة موريتانيا مع مصر تم طبعها في المغرب‏.‏
‏
*‏ عملة موريتانيا هي الأوقية والجنيه المصري يعادل خمسين أوقية‏.‏
‏
*‏ المران الرئيسي لمنتخب مصر أمس الجمعة تأخر موعده ساعة ونصف الساعة لإتاحة الفرصة لمنتخب موريتانيا لإجراء تدريباته أولا‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

قبل موقعة الأحد مع موريتانيا
المنتخب يطلب اللعب مع بوروندي في نيروبي
بكر وشحاتة أبلغا اتحاد الكرة بمخاطبة "الكاف".. لتقريب المسافة
التدريب الأساسي للاعبين في نواكشوط اليوم علي ملعب المباراة

طلب الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم من اتحاد الكرة مخاطبة الاتحاد الأفريقي "الكاف" بنقل مباراتنا مع بوروندي المحدد لها يوم 17 يونيو الحالي في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا.. إلي "أرض محايدة" بدلاً من رواندا لتقريب المسافة. 
قال حسن شحاتة المدير الفني.. مادامت المباراة لن تقام في بوروندي.. فمن الأفضل إقامتها في أقرب بلد بيننا وبين بوروندي واقترح شحاتة نيروبي عاصمة كينيا لاستضافة المباراة. 
أكد المدير الفني.. أننا جاهزون للعب في أي مكان ولا نبحث عن "حجة" مبكراً قبل المباراة لأن هدفنا الفوز والحصول علي النقاط الثلاث لتدعيم موقفنا في صدارة المجموعة.. لضمان التأهل مبكراً إلي النهائيات التي ستقام في غانا العام القادم. 
محمود بكر عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد رئيس البعثة يدعم طلب شحاتة بإقامة المباراة بعيداً عن رواندا مشيراً إلي أنه سيبلغ مسئولي اتحاد الكرة لمخاطبة الاتحاد الأفريقي وتقديم اقتراح بإقامة المباراة في نيروبي لتقريب المسافة بيننا وبين بوروندي. 
كانت بعثة المنتخب قد توجهت إلي نواكشوط العاصمة الموريتانية الليلة الماضية.. ويؤدي الفريق أول مران له في السابعة والنصف مساء اليوم بتوقيت القاهرة "الرابعة والنصف عصراً في نواكشوط" وهو نفس موعد المباراة. 
شوقي غريب المدرب العام قال إن مران اليوم سيتم خلاله التركيز علي الخطة التي سنخوض بها اللقاء والتي تعتمد علي التأمين الدفاعي.. مع الهجوم الخاطف ومحاولة استثمار الفرص التي تسنح للاعبين لترجمتها إلي أهداف ويضع الجهاز الفني يديه علي التشكيل الأمثل الذي سيبدأ به اللقاء. 
سيتم تقسيم اللاعبين إلي مجموعتين.. في تقسيمة "شبه مباراة" ليطبق خلالها الخطة.. ويقوم الجهاز بتصحيح أخطاء اللاعبين. 
جميع لاعبي المنتخب متفائلون من تحقيق الفوز والاستمرار في الصدارة.. التي تؤهلهم إلي غانا مبكراً خاصة أن المنتخب لديه سبع نقاط كاملة. 
البعثة 
كانت بعثة المنتخب قد غادرت القاهرة متوجهة إلي الدار البيضاء ومنها إلي نواكشوط استعداداً للمباراة مع موريتانيا التي ستقام بعد غد في الجولة الرابعة لتصفيات أمم أفريقيا. 
يرأس البعثة محمود بكر عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة ومعه حسن شحاتة مديراً فنياً وشوقي غريب مدرباً عاماً وحمادة صدقي مدرباً وأحمد سليمان لحراس المرمي وسمير عدلي مديراً إدارياً والدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيباً ود.حسام الإبراشي للعلاج الطبيعي و21 لاعباً هم: عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد فتحي وعبدالظاهر السقا ووائل جمعة وشادي محمد ومحمد عبدالله وأحمد فتحي وسيد معوض ومحمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي وأحمد حسن ومحمد أبوتريكة وشيكابالا وعمر جمال وعمرو زكي ومحمد فضل وجمال حمزة ومحمد ابراهيم. 
حسن شحاتة أكد أن هدفنا محدد في المباراة وهو الفوز والحصول علي النقاط الثلاث للتقدم خطوة كبيرة نحو غانا. 
قال إن اللاعبين وصلوا لمستوي عال ولديهم إصرار علي تأكيد فوزهم الذي حققوه في مباراة القاهرة بأربعة أهداف.. مشيراً إلي أن الحافز قوي عند الجميع والفريق الموريتاني أصبح كتاباً مفتوحاً حيث درسناه جيداً من خلال شرائط لمبارياته وخصوصاً مباراتنا معه. 
راحة 
الجهاز الفني منح اللاعبين راحة من التدريب الصباحي حتي لا يتعرض اللاعبون للإرهاق خاصة بعد الرحلة من القاهرة للدار البيضاء إلي نواكشوط. 
المباراة مذاعة 
التليفزيون المصري سوف ينقل المباراة علي الهواء مباشرة مساء الأحد.. حيث يرافق المنتخب بعثة إعلامية مكونة من معتز مطر وأحمد مكي وسوف يعلق علي المباراة محمود بكر رئيس البعثة. 
استبعد الجهاز ثلاثة لاعبين هم: أسامة محمد وأحمد المحمدي وعبدالله السعيد.. والذين سينضمون للفريق عقب العودة استعداداً لمباراة الكويت الودية يوم 12 يونيو الحالي

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر يدافع عن سمعته كبطل لإفريقيا‏..‏
ووفرة الجاهزين تضع شحاتة في حيرة
الفريق الموريتاني يحلم بنتيجة إيجابية أمام حامل اللقب الإفريقي

في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم بتوقيت القاهرة‏,‏ يلتف ملايين المصريين حول شاشات التليفزيون وإذاعة الشباب والرياضة لمتابعة اللقاء المهم الذي يواجه فيه منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم نظيره الموريتاني في الاستاد الأوليمبي بنواكشوط عاصمة هذا البلد الواقع في أقصي شمال غرب القارة الأفريقية والمطل علي ساحل المحيط الأطلنطي‏.‏

اللقاء يأتي في اطار الجولة الرابعة للتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية‏2008‏ بغانا‏,‏ وإذا كان التاريخ والتصنيف علي المستوي الأفريقي يصب في مصلحة منتخبنا الوطني البطل المتوج للأمم الأفريقية الأخيرة بالقاهرة‏,‏ فان كرة القدم الساحرة المستديرة لا تعترف إلا بالجهد والاجتهاد والعرق داخل المستطيل الأخضر‏,‏ وبالبعد عن الاستهتار أو التهاون بالمنافس مهما يكن حجمه أو تصنيفه أو تاريخه‏.‏ وتلك الحقائق يعلمها الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني وشوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي مساعد المدرب وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي والـ‏21‏ لاعبا الذين تضمهم بعثة المنتخب التي يرأسها الكابتن محمود بكر عضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة المصري‏.‏

ومن خلال متابعتنا للتدريبين الوحيدين اللذين أجراهما المنتخب الوطني علي ملعب الاستاد الأوليمبي الذي ستقام عليه المباراة وهو من النجيل الصناعي الذي سبق للمنتخب أن تدرب عليه في ملاعب نادي الصيد بالدقي والقطامية‏,‏ يمكن التأكيد علي أن حسن شحاتة وجهازه المعاون سيعتمدون أساسا علي عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي ولا خلاف علي أحمد فتحي‏,‏ وسيد معوض‏,‏ كظهيري جنب‏,‏ ووائل جمعة‏,‏ وهاني سعيد كظهيري قلب‏(‏ مساكين‏)‏ وسيلعب شحاتة بطريقة‏2/4/4‏ التي يفضلها علي غيرها

ولكنه سيوظف اللاعبين الاكثر مرونة في تطبيقها خاصة في خطي الوسط والهجوم الأمر الذي يجعلها تبدو في الملعب كما لو كانت‏1/2/3/4,‏ أو‏1/1/4/4‏ وأحيانا ـ وفقا لظروف المباراة ـ قد تبدو‏2/4/4‏ صريحة وهجومية بهدف احراز هدف مبكر يريح اللاعبين ويجعلهم يملكون وزمام المباراة‏,‏ وهناك ثلاثة لا خلاف عليهم في خط الوسط هم أحمد حسن‏,‏ ومحمد شوقي‏,‏ ومحمد أبو تريكة‏,‏ وسيكون هناك عملية تفضيل بين حسام غالي وحسني عبد ربه بينما سيلعب عمرو زكي في الهجوم ووراءه شيكابالا‏.‏ والحقيقة أن أي مدير فني في موقع حسن شحاته لابد أن يجد نفسه في حيرة من أمره أمام كثرة الجاهزين والنجوم في الفريق فقد تألق إلي جانب من ذكرت اسماءهم خلال التدريبات كل من الظاهر السقا وشادي محمد ومحمد عبد الله وعمر جمال ومحمد عبد المنصف‏..‏ باختصار شديد يبدو جميع اللاعبين في حالة بدنية وفنية ممتازة ووضح تماما تعودهم علي النجيل الصناعي الذي سيلعبون عليه المباراة‏,‏

وقد تعاهدوا جميعا علي لسان النجمين الكبيرين أحمد حسني كابتن الفريق وعبد الظاهر السقا علي اداء مباراة طيبة تليق بسمعة منتخب مصر وكونه حامل لقب بطل أفريقيا‏,‏ بصرف النظر عن الـ‏11‏ لاعبا الذين يبدأون المباراة‏.‏

ولأن منتخبنا الوطني الوطني بطل أفريقيا‏,‏ فإن ذلك يزيد من عبء المسئولية علي اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني الذي حرص علي تهيئة اللاعبين نفسيا ومعنويا حتي لا يتهاونوا أو يأخذهم الغرور أو عدم تقدير المنافس في لعبة يعلم الجميع ان نتائجها دائما في علم الغيب وان الحذر مطلوب فيها حتي مع أضعف المنافسين‏..‏ وهذا جزء من كلام كثير كان حسن شحاته يحفظه للاعبين خلال المحاضرات التي كان يعقدها معهم مساء كل يوم وقبل تناول طعام العشاء‏.‏ وعلي الجانب الآخر واصل المنتخب الموريتاني تدريباته خلال اليومين الأخيرين بالملعب الاوليمبي وسط تشجيع جماهيري غفير ورغبة أكيدة في تحقيق الفوز علي منافسهم الذي يعلمون مدي قوته باعتباره بطل إفريقيا‏,‏ والفوز أو التعادل معه سيكون إنجازا كبيرالهم‏.‏

وتواصل الصحافة الموريتانية تحفيزها للاعبي المنتخب الموريتاني باداء مباراة قوية وتحقيق الفوز بل أن وزير الشباب والرياضة الموريتاني يواصل حثه للاعبين علي الفوز وللجماهير علي حضور اللقاء في الملعب الذي من المتوقع أن يمتليء عن أخرة بالجماهير‏(‏ السعة الرسمية للملعب عشرة آلاف متفرج‏).‏ويدير اللقاء طاقم حكام من الكونغو بقيادة لوزا باربي وتامبالا بلاس وايدانجوبيك وستذاع المباراة تليفزيونيا واذاعيا علي الهواء مباشرة في السابعة والنصف مساء بتوقيت القاهرة‏.‏

علي هامش الرحلة
‏*‏ أقام السفري المصري بهاء موافي مساء أمس حفل عشاء لبعثة المنتخب الوطني في موريتانيا وحثهم علي تحقيق الفوز وتقديم عرض يليق بسمعة مصر‏.‏
‏
*‏ عملة موريتانيا هلي الأوقية وتعادل المائة أوقية جنيهين‏.‏
‏
*‏ الطقس في نواكشوط في نواكشوط حار نهارا‏(‏ الحرارة تصل احيانا إلي‏35‏ درجة‏)‏ وربيعي ليلا‏(20‏ درجة مئوية‏)‏ وترتفع نسبة الرطوبة احيانا لوقوع نواكشوط علي ساحل المحيط الأطلنطي‏.‏
‏
*‏ مصر لديها في موريتانيا مركز ثقافي يرجع تاريخ انشائه الي عام‏1964‏ ويديره الدكتور محسن عثمان ويساعده الدكتور أحمد الجيوشي الذي يبذل جهدا كبيرا في تذليل أي عقبات تواجه البعثة بتوجيهات من السفير المصري‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب يبحث عن التأهل المبكر.. علي حسا ب موريتانيا اليوم
شحاتة يحذر لاعبيه من التهاون.. والمباراة علي الهواء

يسعي المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم اليوم إلي وضع حد لطموحات نظيره الموريتاني في المواجهة التي تجمع بينهما في الرابعة والنصف عصرا بتوقيت موريتانيا "السابعة والنصف مساء" بتوقيت القاهرة في الملعب الأوليمبي بالعاصمة الموريتانية نواكشط. وكذلك لحسم التأهل لنهائيات الأمم الأفريقية في غانا العام القادم. 
ويضع المنتخب الوطني نصب عينيه عوامل عديدة تجعله يخوض اللقاء بروح الفوز وأهمها أنه بطل أفريقيا وحامل اللقب وصاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز. و كذلك لا وجه للمقارنة تاريخيا وفنيا ورقميا بينه وبين منافسه حديث العهد بالمنافسات الأفريقية. 
كما أن المنتخب المصري يضم بين صفوفه عددا كبيرا من اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرات وعليهم إثبات نجوميتهم التي جذبت أعدادا كبيرة من الجماهير للوقوف علي أبواب الاستاد الأوليمبي لتحيتهم أثناء دخولهم للملعب لأداء التدريبات وبعد خروجهم. ويخشي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني من حالة التفاؤل المفرط وهو ما جعل حسن شحاتة المدير الفني يطالب لاعبيه بضرورة حسم اللقاء مبكرا وعدم منح المنافس فرصة لالتقاط أنفاسه حتي لا يطمع في المباراة. كما طالبهم بالجدية من أول دقيقة وحتي نهاية اللقاء. 
يواجه الجهاز الفني مشكلة واضحة وهي عدم القدرة علي اختيار التشكيل الذي يخوض به المباراة لكثرة اللاعبين الجاهزين ولهذا قرر الجهاز تأجيل إعلان التشكيل إلي موعد المحاضرة التي سيلقيها حسن شحاتة في الفندق قبل التوجه للمباراة مباشرة. 
وهناك العديد من الأوراق الرابحة. ولكن شحاتة ورفاقه يسعون إلي الحفاظ علي الهيكل الأساسي والمكون من عصام الحضري ووائل جمعة وهاني سعيد وأحمد فتحي وسيد معوض وأحمد حسن ومحمد أبوتريكة ومحمد شوقي. 
وبالرغم من أن الفريق الموريتاني في المركز الثالث برصيد ثلاث نقاط إلا أنه يعتمد اليوم علي مساندة عاملي الأرض والجمهور وفاعليته علي ملعبه بدليل أنه حقق الفوز علي بتسوانا 4/صفر. وهناك أكثر من لاعب جيد مثل بوحا إبراهيم وتيجاني وسعيد إمبودج وموسي قرمور. ويغيب عن الفريق ولد محمد وبلال سيدي بيه للإيقاف بسبب الحصول علي الإنذار الثاني. 
وخسر المنتخب الموريتاني أمام مصر صفر/3 وبوروندي 1/3 أما منتخب مصر فهو يحتل قمة المجموعة برصيد سبع نقاط من الفوز علي بوروندي وموريتانيا وتعادل مع بتسوانا. 
أما عن أجواء المباراة فالجماهير الموريتانية تري أنه من الضروري تحقيق الفوز علي بطل أفريقيا لتعزيز فرص منتخبهم في التأهل للنهائيات. وهذه المباراة تمثل حلم جميل للجماهير التي لا تفارق نجوم مصر خاصة المحترفين في أوروبا وتحديدا حسام غالي وأحمد حسن ومعهما محمد أبوتريكة وشيكابالا وقد نفدت تذاكر المباراة بالرغم من ارتفاع أسعارها. 
تذاع المباراة علي الهواء مباشرة في إذاعة الشباب والرياضة ويعلق عليها محمود بكر رئيس البعثة. كما تذاع علي الهواء تليفزيونيا عن طريق أحد المتعهدين الذي اشتري حق بثها للتليفزيون المصري نظير الحصول علي قيمة الإعلانات. 
يدير المباراة طاقم تحكيم دولي من الكونغو بقيادة لوزا باربي وتامبلا بلاس وإيدا نجومابيك. 
حصل السفير المصري مهاب موافي علي مائة تذكرة من الاتحاد الموريتاني لتوزيعها علي الجالية المصرية. ولكن الجالية المصرية عددها قليل للغاية ولا يزيد علي بضع عشرات. خاصة بعد أن أنهي مسئولو المقاولون العرب أحد المشروعات وغادر أكثر من ثلاثمائة عامل مصري موريتانيا عائدين لبلادهم. 
بعيدا عن المباراة أكد السفير المصري مهاب موافي أن لمصر مكانة خاصة في نفس الشعب الموريتاني. يعتبرونها رمزا للوطن العربي كله. 
أكد أحمد عبدالرحمن أمين عام الاتحاد الموريتاني أن المباراة تعتبر عيدا للكرة في موريتانيا خاصة أن منتخب مصر هو بطل أفريقيا ويتمتع بشعبية كبيرة في موريتانيا. وأن هذه المباراة لا يوجد فيها فائز ومهزوم. ولكن المهم هو أن يقدم الفريقان عرضا لائقا.

----------


## محمود زايد

النقطة العاشرة هدف منتخبنا في موريتانيا
حسـن شــحاتة يبحــــث عــن الفــوز في مهمــة حســم بطاقــة التأهــل مبكـــرا للأمم الإفريقية
‏‏ اللاعبــون جاهــــزون للقاء الليلة بعد حل أزمة النجيل الصناعي  
رسالة نواكشوط : أنور عبدربه

في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم بتوقيت القاهرة‏,‏ يخوض منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم مباراة علي درجة عالية من الأهمية ضد منتخب موريتانيا في اطار الجولة الرابعة للتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية‏2008‏ بغانا‏,‏ المباراة ستقام علي الملعب الأوليمبي بالعاصمة الموريتانية نواكشوط‏,‏ والذي يسع عشرة الاف متفرج فقط‏,‏ وينقلها التليفزيون المصري واذاعة الشباب والرياضة علي الهواء مباشرة‏.‏

يدير اللقاء طاقم تحكيم من الكونغو بقيادة لوزا باربي ومساعديه تامبالا بلاس وايدانجوبيك ويراقبها المغربي محمد الناصري ويرتدي فيها منتخبنا الوطني زيه الأساسي المكون من ألوان علم مصر‏(‏ فانلة حمراء وشورت أبيض وجورب أسود‏)‏ بينما يرتدي الفريق الموريتاني زيا أصفر كاملا‏.‏

ومن خلال متابعتي للتدريب الأخير للمنتخب والذي جري مساء أمس السبت في نفس موعد اقامة المباراة‏,‏ لا أستطيع إلا أن أعذر حسن شحاتة وجهازه المعاون والمكون من شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان اذا ما وقعوا في حيرة فيما يتعلق بالاستقرار علي التشكيل الذي يخوض هذا اللقاء‏,‏ فاللاعبون جميعا جاهزون وأجمل ما في الأمر انهم جميعا يرددون نفس الجملة التي تعكس روحا طيبة استطاع الجهاز الفني أن يغرسها في نفوسهم وهي‏:‏ الكل في حالة طيبة وأي‏11‏ لاعبا منا سيكونون نجوما بمشيئة الله ونعلم جيدا ان الفريق الموريتاني لن يكون صيدا سهلا لنا وخاصة انه يلعب علي أرضه ووسط جماهيره‏.‏

ورغم حالة الحيرة التي أشارك فيها الجهاز الفني ـ الذي يفضل دائما اعلان التشكيل صبيحة يوم المباراة حتي لايتسرب إلي أي لاعب من الصحف ليلا علي الانترنت فيؤثرعلي أي منهم نفسيا ـ فانني استطيع ان اقول انه لن يكون هناك خلاف علي ان يحرس المرمي عصام الحضري وان يلعب الخط الخلفي‏(‏ خط الدفاع‏)‏ مكونا من الرباعي أحمد فتحي ووائل جمعة وهاني سعيد وسيد معوض بينما يلعب في وسط الملعب كل من أحمد حسن ومحمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه ومحمد أبو تريكة اما في الهجوم فيلعب عمرو زكي وشيكابالا أو عمر جمال وقد يلعب حسام غالي اساسيا في الوسط بدلا من شوقي أو حسني عبدربه‏,‏ اي ان التشكيل لن يخرج عن الـ‏13‏ لاعبا المذكورين سلفا‏.‏

وفي كل جلساتي مع الجهاز الفني كانوا جميعا يؤكدون انهم سيلعبون المباراة بطريقة‏2/4/4‏ وان لديهم الأدوات التي نستطيع ان ننفذها في الملعب لما يملكه معظم لاعبي المنتخب من مرونة تكتيكية عالية بحكم الخبرة الكبيرة لعدد كبير منهم والقوة والشباب للبعض الآخر‏,‏ وكان التدريبان اللذان اجراهما الفريق علي النجيل الصناعي في الملعب الاوليمبي الذي ستقام عليه المباراة اليوم قد أظهر بوضوح تعود لاعبينا علي اللعب علي هذه النوعية من الملاعب‏,‏ ولأن منتخبنا هو بطل أفريقيا المتوج‏,‏ فان ذلك يزيد من عبء المسئولية علي لاعبيه وجهازهم الفني ومن هنا كان الحرص دائما في كل المحاضرات التي القاها حسن شحاتة علي اللاعبين علي أن يهيئهم للمباراة نفسيا ومعنويا ويحذرهم من الاستعانة بالمنافس أو التقليل من شأنه والبعد عن الغرور أو التعالي علي الكرة‏.‏ واذا كان منتخب موريتانيا يمثل المركز الثالث في المجموعة التي تضم إلي جانب مصر وموريتانيا كلا من بوروندي وبتسوانا‏,‏ برصيد‏3‏ نقاط بينما يتصدر منتخبنا المجموعة برصيد‏7‏ نقاط وعينه علي النقطة العاشرة ومن بعده بوروندي برصيد أربع نقاط‏,‏ فان ذلك لايعني ان المهمة سهلة أو ان موريتانيا صيد سهل ولهذا علي منتخبنا ان يسعي بجدية للوصول بمصر إلي النقطة العاشرة في هذه المجموعة حتي لا يدخل في حسابات معقدة‏.‏

وكان المنتخب الوطني قد أنهي عصر أمس السبت في نفس موعد تدريبه الاخير الذي شمل تدريبات احماء خفيفة ثم تقسيمة من ثلاثة فرق واللعب علي نصف الملعب بنظام الفائز مستمر‏,‏ ووضح التفاهم الكبير بين وائل جمعة وهاني سعيد‏,‏ وبين حسام غالي وشيكابالا كما تألق عمرو جمال وسيد معوض وحسني عبدربه ولعب أبوتريكة بمزاج وكل الأمل والمني ان ينعكس هذا التفاهم والروح بين اللاعبين علي ادائهم اليوم علي المستطيل الأخضر‏.‏ وحضر التدريب الأخير للمنتخب أمس بضع عشرات من مواطني موريتانيا العاشقين للكرة المصرية ونجوم مصر والتقطوا العديد من الصور مع أفراد الفريق بعد انتهاء التدريب‏,‏ وحرص السفير المصري بهاء موافي علي حضور التدريب الأخير ومن المقرر ان يكون حاضرا في المقصورة الرئيسية اليوم لمشاهدة المباراة‏.‏

وقد قام الدكتور أحمد الجيوشي الملحق الثقافي للسفارة المصرية بتوزيع أعلام مصر علي أبناء الجالية المصرية الصغيرة جدا في موريتانيا ومعظمهم يعملون في القطاع الخاص الموريتاني‏.‏

----------


## عصام كابو

*
 
فرحة لم تدم !

فشل المنتخب المصري في الحفاظ على تقدمه على مضيفه الموريتاني بهدف ليتعادل أصحاب الأرض بهدف لكل منهما في المرحلة الرابعة من المجموعة الثانية من تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية يوم الأحد.

سجل لمنتخب مصر قائد الفريق أحمد حسن في الدقيقة 14 بعدما استغل تمريرة عمرو زكي وراوغ مدافع الفريق الموريتاني ليودعها في الزاوية اليمنى لحارس المرمى، وتعادل يوهان لانجليت لموريتانيا في الدقيقة 65 .

بهذه النتيجة، يحافظ المنتخب المصري على صدارة مجموعته بعدما رفع رصيده إلى ثماني نقاط بفارق نقطتين عن بوروندي التي تحتل المركز الثاني.

وبذلك يستمر المنتخب المصري في صيامه عن الانتصارات الخارجية منذ آخر فوز حققه على السودان بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في يونيو 2004 في تصفيات كأس العالم.

وبالرغم من سيطرة المنتخب المصري على مجريات الشوط الأول إلا أن عصام الحضري كان أحد أبرز لاعبي الفريق وأنقذ مرماه في الدقيقة 20 من تسديدة من خارج منطقة الجزاء ولكنه حولها إلى ركنية.

وتعرض محمد أبو تريكة في الدقيقة 25 لتدخل عنيف على حدود منطقة الجزاء ليحتسب حكم المباراة ركلة حرة سددها أبو تركة على يسار الحارس الذي لم يستطع السيطرة على الكرة ويلتقطها زكي ولكنه يفشل في تعزيز تقدم الفريق.

وأضاع زكي في الدقيقة 28 أخطر فرص المنتخب المصري بعدما ارتقى دون أدنى مراقبة لعرضية سيد معوض المتقنة من الجبهة اليسرى ولكنه سددها ضعيفة في يد الحارس.


 
المنتخب الموريتاني

وعاد الحضري في الدقيقة 30 لينقذ مرمى المنتخب من هدف محقق من انفراد تام من الجبهة اليسرى.

وتوقف اللقاء فترة طويلة بين شوطي المباراة دون أسباب واضحة، ولكن يبدو أنها أسباب أمنية لنزول بعض الجماهير أرض الملعب.

وتحولت السيطرة في الشوط الثاني لموريتانيا تماما وأضاع أصحاب الأرض فرصا كثيرة كانت كفيلة بهزيمة مخزية للمنتخب المصري.

حتى تمكنت موريتانيا من التعادل من كرة طولية سقطت خلف هاني سعيد واستقبلها لانجليت الذي سددها أرضية لم يستطع الحضري التعامل معها.

وألغى الحكم هدفا لمصلحة منتخب مصر بداعي التسلل في الدقيقة 58 بعدما أودع زكي الكرة في مرمى موريتانيا إثر تمريرة عرضية من البديل محمود عبد الرازق (شيكابالا).

وأشهر الحكم البطاقة الحمراء في وجه محمد شوقي في الدقيقة 82 بعدما حصل على الإنذار الثاني للعنف.

وأطلق يوهان تسديدة صاروخية في الدقيقة كادت تقتنص لموريتانيا نقاط المباراة الثلاث لولا العارضة التي رأفت بحال المنتخب المصري وتصدت للكرة.

وكاد وائل جمعة أن يقتنص الفوز للمنتخب المصري في الدقيقة 84 عندما ارتقى لعرضية وحولها رأسية ولكن العارضة تصدت مرة أخرى للكرة.*

----------


## عصام كابو

*حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل فيك يا حسن يا شحاتة
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الحضري أنقذنا من الهزيمة أمام موريتانيا‏!‏
المنتخب الوطني يتعادل‏1/1‏ بعد عرض لا يليق بأبطال إفريقيا  

فرط المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم في نقطتين ثمينتين إثر تعادله أمس مع المنتخب الموريتاني‏1/1‏ بالعاصمة الموريتانية نواكشوط في إطار تصفيات أمم إفريقيا المؤهلة لأمم إفريقيا المقررة إقامتها بغانا‏2008.‏ تقدم المنتخب المصري في الشوط الأول بهدف لأحمد حسن في الدقيقة‏11‏ وتعادل للمنتخب الموريتاني يوهان في الدقيقة‏14‏ من عمر الشوط الثاني لينتهي اللقاء بالتعادل الإيجابي ويرتفع رصيد المنتخب المصري إلي ثماني نقاط والموريتاني إلي أربع نقاط فقط‏.‏
شهد اللقاء كرا وفرا من الفريقين‏,‏ ولم يقدما كرة قدم حقيقية خلال شوطي اللقاء باستثناء بعض الهجمات الفردية من كليهما‏.‏ اعتمد المنتخب الموريتاني علي الكثافة العددية في وسط الملعب لتعطيل مفاتيح اللعب في المنتخب المصري أبوتريكة وحسام غالي وحسني عبدربه وأحمد حسن ونجح إلي حد كبير وساعده في ذلك تراخي لاعبي مصر بشكل لافت للنظر‏.‏
ظهر المنتخب المصري بعيدا جدا عن مستواه المعروف‏,‏ واعتمد علي التمرير والمهارة العالية‏,‏ ففقد الفريق الجماعية في الأداء وكأنه في نزهة داخل الصحراء الإفريقية‏.‏ تركزت هجمات المنتخب الموريتاني في خطورة سليمان داليو وسيدبي وسددا أكثر من كرة لكن يقظة الحضري حالت دون ذلك‏,‏ ولولا توفيق الحضري لخرج المنتخب الموريتاني فائزا بأكثر من ثلاثة أهداف علي الأقل‏.‏
يتحمل خط الدفاع هدف التعادل للفريق الموريتاني خاصة هاني سعيد الذي ترك رقابة يوهان الذي تأخر خلفه وصوب في مرمي الحضري من مسافة قصيرة جدا‏.‏ افتقد المنتخب الوطني الربط الفني بين اللاعبين سواء في خط الدفاع أو الوسط نظرا لغياب بعض اللاعبين عن الاحتكاك‏,‏ فنتج عن ذلك بطء في الأداء والتمريرات‏.‏
بدأ الشوط الأول بسيطرة شبة ميدانية للمنتخب الوطني وساعده في ذلك رهبة لاعبي موريتانيا من اسم المنتخب المصري لينجح أحمد حسن في إحراز الهدف الأول عندما دخل منطقة الجزاء وسدد في الزاوية اليمني الضيقة للحارس الموريتاني ديالوا‏.‏ أخطر كرة للمنتخب الموريتاني قادها سيدبي الذي أكثر من التسديد علي مرمي الحضري‏,‏ ولكن الحضري كان له بالمرصاد‏.‏
سدد أبوتريكة من ضربة حرة مباشرة ترتطم بالحارس ويحاول عمرو زكي إكمالها في المرمي‏,‏ لكن كرته تخرج خارج الشباك‏.‏ يهدر عمر زكي فرصة خطيرة من عرضية سيد معوض لكن رأسيته كانت في متناول الحارس الموريتاني‏.‏ يتألق الحضري وينقذ مرماه من هدف مؤكد من قدم دسيلفا في الدقيقة‏29.‏
كاد اللقاء يخرج من بين يدي الحكم بعد احتكاك بين اللاعبين نال علي أثره محمد شوقي إنذارا‏.‏ في الشوط الثاني دفع حسن شحاتة بشيكابالا بدلا من حسام غالي المصاب‏,‏ وينال يعقوبي الإنذار الأول للفريق الموريتاني‏,‏ وينقذ الحضري هدفا آخر من انفراد كامل بالمرمي من سيدي بي أخطر مهاجمي موريتانيا‏.‏
ألغي حكم اللقاء هدفا لعمرو زكي بناء علي راية مساعده‏.‏ ويحدث انخفاض ملحوظ في أداء المنتخب الوطني وفي غفلة من الدفاع ينجح يوهان في إحراز هدف التعادل للمنتخب الموريتاني من كرة ساقطة خلف هاني سعيد ليضعها المهاجم بقوة في يد الحضري إلي داخل المرمي‏.‏
يتفوق المنتخب الموريتاني في الدقائق العشر عقب إحراز هدف التعادل لينقذ الحضري ضربة رأس قوية داخل منطقة الجزاء‏.‏ وتسنح فرصة مؤكدة لعمرو زكي بخلفية مزدوجة لكن الحارس الموريتاني كان في المكان المناسب‏.‏ يحصل محمد شوقي علي الإنذار الثاني لعرقلة المدافع علي حدود منطقة الجزاء ليخرج له حكم اللقاء البطاقة الحمراء ليلعب المنتخب المصري آخر‏7‏ دقائق بعشرة لاعبين‏,‏ وينحصر اللعب في وسط الملعب لتكون ضربة رأس وائل جمعة في العارضة آخر فرص الفريقين في اللقاء‏,‏ ليطلق حكم اللقاء صافرته معلنا نهاية اللقاء بالتعادل الإيجابي‏.‏



*

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخبنا عاد إلي فصوله القديمة.. وتعادل مع موريتانيا المتواضع
فشل في الحفاظ علي الهدف.. والحضري أنقذنا من الهزيمة

خيب منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم آمال جماهيره وسقط في فخ التعادل الإيجابي 1/1 مع منتخب موريتانيا المتواضع علي ملعبه ووسط جمهوره.. ليؤجل حسم تأهله المبكر لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية بغانا ..2008 سجل أحمد حسن هدف منتخبنا في الدقيقة 14 من الشوط الأول.. وتعادل يوهان في نفس الدقيقة من الشوط الثاني.. وبرغم هذا التعادل المخيب للآمال إلا أن المنتخب احتفظ بقمة المجموعة الثانية برصيد 8 نقاط وبفارق نقطتين عن بوروندي "6 نقاط" بعد فوزه علي بوتسوانا 1/ صفر. 
تأجلت بداية الشوط الثاني أكثر من نصف ساعة بعد أن فتح مسئولو الاستاد الأولمبي بنواكشوط أبواب الاستاد أمام الجماهير التي دخلت مضمار الملعب مما اضطر مراقب المباراة إلي إعطاء تعليماته لطاقم الحكام الكونغولي بعدم بدء الشوط الثاني إلا بعد إخراج الجماهير. 
وبعيداً عن تلك المشكلة فإن المنتخب لعب واحدة من أسوأ مبارياته وخاصة في الشوط الثاني والذي أصيب خلاله المنتخب بحالة من التراخي والإسراف في الثقة لتقدمه بهدف في الشوط الأول.. في المقابل نشط الفريق الموريتاني بقيادة نجمه يوهان الذي أربك دفاع منتخبنا ووصل لمرمي الحضري أكثر من مرة وسجل هدفاً ولولا يقظة الحضري لخرج منتخبنا مهزوماً بسبب الأخطاء القاتلة في الدفاع وخاصة الثغرة الواضحة بين وائل جمعة وهاني سعيد. 
طرد الحكم محمد شوقي قبل نهاية المباراة بربع ساعة لحصوله علي الانذار الثاني. 
الشوط الأول 
استحق منتخبنا أن يخرج فائزا بالشوط الأول بالهدف المبكر الذي سجله أحمد حسن في الدقيقة ..14 استطاع لاعبوه أن يترجموا فكر حسن شحاتة وينفذوا خطته بتسجيل هدف مبكر. 
لعب منتخبنا بطريقة 4/4/2 والتي كانت تتحول في أحيان كثيرة إلي 4/5/..1 حيث لعب حسن شحاتة بثلاثة من لاعبي الارتكاز هم حسام غالي وحسني عبدربه ومحمد شوقي مما أعطي السيادة للمنتخب علي وسط الملعب ولكن كانت هناك ثغرة واضحة خلف أحمد فتحي الظهير الأيمن. 
لعب المنتخب بتشكيل مكون من عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي واحمد فتحي ووائل جمعة وهاني سعيد وسيد معوض للدفاع وحسام غالي ومحمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه واحمد حسن في الوسط وأبوتريكة وعمرو زكي في الهجوم ولكن كان أبوتريكة يلعب تحت عمرو زكي. 
كان أحمد حسن نجم المنتخب الأول في الشوط الأول في ظل ابتعاد باقي اللاعبين عن مستواهم الحقيقي ربما لشدة الحرارة واللعب علي ملعب من التارتان الذي لم يتعود عليه اللاعبون كثيرا الا قبل السفر بثلاثة أيام فقط. 
ركز منتخبنا في الهجوم علي الجبهة اليسري عن طريق سيد معوض وأحمد حسن الذي كان شعلة نشاط ويتحرك في كل مكان بالملعب وتوجت هذه الجبهة جهودها بهدف جميل لأحمد حسن في الدقيقة 14 عندما تسلم كرة من عمرو زكي هيأها لنفسه وسددها بيمناه علي يمين الحارس الموريتاني مسجلاً هدفاً مبكراً. 
بعد الهدف بقليل انفرد احمد فتحي من اليمين وبدلاً من أن يسدد في المرمي لعب عرضية شتتها الدفاع. 
وفي الدقيقة 25 تصدي أبوتريكة لضربة حرة من خارج منطقة الجزاء سددها متقنة في الزاوية اليسري أرضيه تصدي لها الحارس وسقطت منه أمام عمرو زكي الذي سددها في الشبكة من الخارج. 
وبعدها بدقائق قاد سيد معوض هجمة منظمة من الجناح الأيسر ولعبها عكسية علي رأس عمرو زكي وهو علي بعد ياردات قليلة عن المرمي لكنه سددها بين يدي الحارس. 
خطورة موريتانية 
في المقابل لعب المنتخب الموريتاني بطريقة دفاع المنطقة معتمداً علي الهجمات المرتدة السريعة وخاصة عن طريق جبهته اليسري الخطيرة التي أحرجت دفاع منتخبنا ولولا يقظة عصام الحضري لاستطاع الفريق الموريتاني زيارة شباكنا أكثر من مرة.. وأنقذ الحضري مرماه من أكثر من انفراد ليحافظ علي شباكه نظيفة ويخرج المنتخب متقدماً بهدف نظيف. 
الشوط الثاني 
تأخرت بداية الشوط الثاني حوالي نصف ساعة لاصرار مراقب المباراة علي اخراج الجماهير خارج مضمار الاستاد وعودتها إلي المدرجات.. وبذلت السلطات الأمنية مجهوداً كبيراً في حل المشكلة. 
ومع انطلاق الشوط الثاني اخطأ حسن شحاتة عندما اخرج حسام غالي واشرك شيكابالا مما ترك ثغرة في خط الوسط لميل شيكابالا إلي اللعب في الطرف الأيسر وابتعاد محمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه عن مستواهما بالاضافة إلي أحمد فتحي الذي خرج هو الآخر ولعب بدلاً منه عمر جمال. 
والغريب أن هذا الخطأ جاء في الوقت الذي انتابت فيه لاعبي المنتخب حالة من الاطمئنان الزائد علي النتيجة في الوقت الذي ازداد فيه تصميم لاعبي موريتانيا علي تعديل النتيجة وتكثر الاخطاء المصرية في الدفاع ويصل يعقوبي ونداي بايو إلي مرمي الحضري أكثر من مرة وينقذ الحضري هدفا مؤكدا من نداي بايو. 
ويلغي الحكم الكونغولي هدفا في الدقيقة 12 لعمرو زكي من كرة عرضية بحجة التسلل. 
وفي الدقيقة 14 ومن هجمة منظمة لموريتانيا من الجناح الايمن تسقط الكرة خلف هاني سعيد وتصل إلي يوهان علي خط الست ياردات فلم يجد صعوبة في ايداعها المرمي علي يسار عصام الحضري وسط دهشة وذهول الجماهير وفرحة عارمة للجماهير الموريتانية. 
وينقذ عصام الحضري هدفا آخر من ضربة رأس موريتانية قريبة جدا. 
وضربة حرة مزدوجة من عمرو زكي أمسكها الحارس. 
ويجري علي فرجاني المدير الفني الجزائري للمنتخب الموريتاني تغييرا باخراج يعقوبي واشراك سيدي بيه علي امل تفعيل الهجوم وخطف الفوز. 
طرد محمد شوقي 
في الدقيقة 38 يطرد الحكم الكونغولي محمد شوقي لأنه قام بجذب مهاجم موريتانيا من الفانلة من خارج منطقة الجزاء قبل أن ينفرد بعصام الحضري فأخرج له الحكم الكارت الأصفر ثم الأحمر حيث أنه قد حصل علي انذار في الشوط الأول. 
قمة الاثارة 
تزداد الاثارة في الدقائق الخمس الأخيرة وتتصدي العارضة لهدف مؤكد من ضربة رأس من يوهان.. ويرد عليه وائل جمعة بضربة رأس مماثلة تتصدي لها عارضة موريتانيا. 
ويفاجئنا الحكم باطلاق صافرة النهاية دون احتساب اي وقت بدل ضائع برغم ان المباراة توقفت أكثر من مرة*

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة.. يبرر التعادل:راض عن الأداء.. رغم الظروف غير الطبيعية

خرجت جماهير الكرة الموريتانية غير مصدقة ان فريقها تعادل مع المنتخب المصري بطل أفريقيا وحملت لاعبيها علي الأعناق وطافت شوارع العاصمة نواكشوط لهذا التعادل والعرض الجيد الذي لم يكن متوقعا أمام بطل أفريقيا بل وأحرجوه في كثير من الأوقات وكان في مقدورهم تسجيل أكثر من هدف خاصة في الشوط الثاني. 
أكد محمود بكر رئيس البعثة ان الفوز ضاع من منتخب مصر نتيجة الثقة الزائدة في صفوف اللاعبين بالإضافة إلي ابتعاد أكثر من لاعب أساسي الذين يعتبرون من الأعمدة الأساسية عن مستواهم المعهود. 
قال ان حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق كان في حالة حيرة في رأيي لأنه فوجئ بابتعاد نجومه عن مستواهم وهو أمر نادر ما يتكرر لأنه في الأمور الطبيعية يكون لاعب أو اثنان بعيدين عن مستواهما وليس أكثر من نصف الفريق. 
وقال إن عصام الحضري حارس مرمي الفريق الوطني اعتبره نجم اللقاء أو رجل المباراة الأول لإنقاذه أكثر من هجمة خطيرة ويليه محمد شوقي. 
أما حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر فقال أنا لا أبحث عن مبررات ولكن هناك ظروفا غير طبيعية واجهتنا في أرض الملعب أهمها تأخر بدء الشوط الثاني أكثر من نصف ساعة بسبب وجود المئات من الجماهير في أرض الملعب ولم يتم توفير الحماية للجهاز الفني وللاعبين وحتي عندما حضرت الشرطة وجدتهم التفوا حولي فلم نر الملعب. 
قال بالرغم من هذا فأنا راض عن أداء الفريق ويكفي انهم خرجوا بعيدا عن تركيز المباراة في الشوط الثاني بفعل فاعل بالإضافة لجهود الحكم لمساعدة موريتانيا. 
وأشار قائلا مازال منتخب مصر في صدارة المجموعة برصيد ثماني نقاط ولم نخسر المباراة. 
أما علي فرجاني المدير الفني الجزائري لموريتانيا والذي أنقذه التعادل من الإقالة فقال لقد حققت نتيجة طيبة أمام منتخب مصر بطل أفريقيا وقدمت عرضا قويا. 
أضاف أعتقد ان موريتانيا كان الأفضل معظم أوقات المباراة والأخطر والأكثر فرصا وهو ما يجعلني سعيدا بمجموعة اللاعبين الشباب. 
وواصل فرجاني قائلا اعتقد ان المستقبل سيكون جيدا للكرة الموريتانية خاصة ان هناك لاعبين بدأوا يعرفون طريقهم للاحتراف في أوروبا. 
الجدير بالذكر ان الاتحاد الموريتاني فشل في إعداد المؤتمر الصحفي عقب المباراة لاندفاع آلاف الجماهير لأرض الملعب وأحاطوا بلاعبي الفريقين والجهازين الفنيين. 
كما كانت الأجواء قبل المباراة تؤكد انها عيد للكرة هناك فأحضروا بعض المطربين للغناء في أرض الملعب لتحفيز الجماهير علي تشجيع الفريق وكان هناك أيضا عدد من المشجعين مثل الذين نراهم في ملاعبنا لتقود الجماهير في التشجيع وأعلن المذيع الداخلي قبل المباراة ان موريتانيا ستفوز بأربعة أهداف نظيفة.. واختتم الهتافات الحماسية بمقولة "المرابطون أبطال.. هزيمتهم محال".

----------


## محمود زايد

* حسن شحاتة يطلب الاعتذار عن مباراة الكويت

أبدى حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري رغبته في الاعتذار عن مباراة مصر الودية أمام الكويت بمناسبة اعتزال عبد الله وبرن والمقرر لها يوم 12 يونيو الجاري.وقال شحاتة في تصريحات لموقع FilGoal.com : "إن موعد المباراة أصبح غير مناسب نظرا لتعارضه مع مباراة مصر في الجولة الخامسة من التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية غانا 2008 أمام بوروندي والمحدد لها يوم 17 يونيو في رواندا".وأضاف أن المستجد الذي دفعه لطلب التأجيل هو نقل مباراة بوروندي إلى رواندا ، مما تسبب في تغيير جميع حجوزات الطيران ، بالإضافة إلى أن منتخب مصر يتصدر المجموعة الثانية برصيد ثماني نقاط بفارق نقطتين عن أقرب منافسيه بوروندي ، مما يجعل مباراة بوروندي مباراة حاسمة في التأهل.وأشار إلى أنه يحتاج لوقت لإعداد المنتخب في الوقت الذي يخلد المحترفون للراحة من دورياتهم الأوروبية ، كما يرتاح المحليون من الموسم الطويل الذي أصابهم بالإرهاق.
وقال شحاتة إن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب حاول الاتصال برئيس اتحاد كرة القدم سمير زاهر ، ولكنه كان مشغولا في انتخابات مجلس الشورى.وألمح المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري إلى أن مباراة الكويت سبق تأجيلها من يوم 16 أبريل إلى موعدها الحالي بسبب ارتباطات الأهلي والإسماعيلي بالمسابقات الخارجية ، وبالتالي فمن الأولى مراعاة مصلحة المنتخب الوطني قبل مصلحة الأندية.ومن ناحية أخرى ، أكد حسن شحاتة أن المنتخب أمامه هدفين لتحقيقهما في المرحلة المقبلة ، التأهل لنهائيات كأس الأمم 2008 ثم المحافظة على اللقب.وأشار إلى أن التأهل مجرد مسألة وقت ، وهو واثق منه تمام الثقة ، حيث لا يزال المنتخب المصري متصدرا للمجموعة ، كما أن مصر ستواجه في الجولة الأخيرة بتسوانا في القاهرة ، بينما ستلعب موريتانيا مع بوروندي في نواكشوط.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الاتحاد المصري يخاطب نظيره البوروندي لتحديد مصير مباراة المنتخبين

أرسل الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم يوم الخميس فاكسا إلى نظيره البوروندي لمعرفة مصير مباراة مصر وبوروندي يوم 17 يونيو الجاري ضمن تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية "غانا 2008".
وقال أحمد شوبير نائب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم في تصريحات لمراسل FilGoal.com يوم الجمعة إن الخطاب يتضمن ثلاثة طلبات، أولها توفير الإقامة لبعثة المنتخب المصري في مكان قريب من الملعب التي يقام عليه المباراة في العاصمة الرواندية أو تأجيل المباراة في حالة تعذر توفير المكان أو نقل المباراة إلى دولة أخرى.وتفجرت المشكلة بعدما أرسل السفير المصري في روندا خطابا للاتحاد المصري يخبره بأن جميع الغرف شاغرة في فنادق كيجالي بسبب استضافة رواندا مؤتمر الإيدز العالمي في ذات الفترة الزمنية لإقامة المباراة وأن أقرب مكان تستطيع البعثة المصرية الإقامة فيه يبعد عن الملعب نحو أكثر من 150 كيلو متر.
وكان المباراة قد نقلت إلى رواندا بسبب إنشغال الملعب الرئيسي في بوروندي بالتجديدات وعدم صالحية أرضه في إقامة مباريات عليه.يذكر أن المنتخب المصري يتصدر المجموعة الثانية برصيد ثمان نقاط بفارق نقطتين عن بوروندي صاحبة المركز الثاني برصيد ست نقاط وتقعا موريتانيا وبوتسوانا في المركزي الثالث والرابع برصيد أربع نقاط.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الاتحاد الافريقي يرفض طلب تعديل نتيجه مباراة مصر وموريتانيا
رفض  الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم الاحتجاج الذى تقدم به الاتحاد المصرى للعبة واحتساب نتيجة مباراة منتخب مصر مع موريتانيا فى نواكشوط ضمن تصفيات الامم الافريقية والتى انتهت بالتعادل 1/1 لصالح مصر.وجاء الإحتجاج المصري لأن المباراة تم إيقافها لمدة 20 دقيقة قبل بداية الشوط الثانى لتواجد عدد من المشجعين على جنبات الملعب.وأوضح الاتحاد الافريقى فى بيانه أن مراقب المباراة كان على علم بايقاف المباراة وهو الذى طلب ذلك حتى لا تحدث مشكلة وانطلق الشوط الثانى ولم تكن هناك أية تهديدات للاعبين.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*هل التوقيت مناسب لذلك الآن؟‏!‏
المنتخب الوطني يسافر للكويت للمشاركة في مهرجان اعتزال‏
وصعوبات رواندا تنتظره‏

تغادر القاهرة صباح اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم متجهة إلي الكويت لتقيم معسكرا تدريبيا بها لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل أن تواجه منتخبها وديا يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في مهرجان اعتزال اللاعب الكويتي عبدالله وبران‏,‏ ثم تعود البعثة إلي القاهرة فجر الاربعاء وفي المساء من اليوم ذاته تحمل أمتعتها مرة أخري علي طريق الرحلة إلي رواندا لمواجهة منتخب بوروندي هناك ضمن الجولة قبل الأخيرة‏(‏ الخامسة‏)‏ للتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا‏2008.‏
ونظريا‏..‏ تبدو الرحلتان سهلتين وكل الترتيبات معدة ولاتوجد أية عقبات‏,‏ ولكن عمليا هل ستسير الأمور علي نفس الوتيرة؟‏!‏ سؤال صعب في الوقت الحالي خاصة في ظل ظروف التعادل الأخير مع موريتانيا‏,‏ حيث أصبح مطلوبا من المنتخب الوطني الفوز علي بوروندي قبل أن تهتز صورته أكثر من ذلك‏,‏ والمقلق في الأمر ما يتردد حاليا حول الظروف الصعبة التي قد تكون في انتظارهم برواندا‏,‏ وبذلك لن يكون طول الرحلة الافريقية هو المرهق فقط‏,‏ وربما تكون الاقامة أيضا في ظل ما يثار حول أمور المسافة بينها وبين ملعب التدريب والمباراة حوالي‏160‏ كيلو مترا‏!‏
هذه هي ملابسات الموقف الحالي بالنسبة لرحلتي المنتخب الوطني إلي الكويت ثم إلي رواندا‏,‏ وماهو متوقع حول أن تكون الأخيرة منهما شاقة جدا وتحمل ارهاقا يضاف إلي ارهاق السفر والعودة من الكويت واللعب هناك لتتضاعف المشقة علي اللاعبين كما هو متوقع في ظل هذه الصعوبات العملية نظرا لتقارب توقيت الرحلتين جدا جدا‏!‏ومن هنا فان ما أثير حول تصريحات حسن شحاتة خلال الأيام الماضية لاحد مواقع الانترنت‏,‏ عن رفضه لاقامة مباراة الكويت الآن والاعتذار عنها قد لايلومه أحد فيه برغم نفيه الخبر واعلانه عدم الادلاء بهذا التصريح‏,‏ وربما قد يحمل داخله غير ذلك‏,‏ ويتفق الكثيرون مع وجهة النظر القائلة‏:‏ أن الوقت ليس مناسبا لمباراة الكويت الآن‏!‏ واذا كان مناسبا‏,‏ فلماذا اذن الشكوي والاحتجاجات للاتحاد الافريقي‏,‏ حول ما ينتظر الفريق هناك؟‏!‏

عموما‏..‏ فان البعثة ستضم اليوم قبل اللحاق بالطائرة‏22‏ لاعبا فقط‏,‏ حيث سيبقي حسام غالي لاعب توتنهام الانجليزي في القاهرة بسبب الامتحانات علي أن ينضم إلي زملائه قبل السفر إلي رواندا‏,‏ وبذلك سيسافر اليوم إلي الكويت كل من حراس المرمي الثلاثة عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد فتحي ولاعبو الأهلي وائل جمعة ومحمد أبو تريكة وشادي محمد وعماد متعب‏,‏ ومن الزمالك شيكابالا وعمرو زكي وجمال حمزة‏,‏ ولاعبو الاسماعيلي هاني سعيد وسيد معوض وحسني عبدربه وعمر جمال ومحمد فضل ومن انبي أحمد المحمدي ولاعب بترول أسيوط محمد ابراهيم واسامة محمد من بتروجيت والمحترفون‏:‏ محمد عبدالله وعبدالظاهر السقا‏(‏ كونيا سبورت التركي‏)‏ وأحمد حسن اندرلخت البلجيكي وأحمد فتحي لاعب شيفيلد يونايتد الانجليزي‏,‏ وقد حرص الجهاز الفني علي اصطحاب أحمد حسن وأحمد فتحي معهم في رحلة الكويت برغم الاصابة‏,‏ وذلك لتجهيزها استعدادا لبوروندي‏,‏ وفي اطار التجهيزات ايضا يبدو ان أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي سوف يبذل مجهودا مضاعفا هذه المرة أيضا مع عصام الحضري‏,‏ في محاولة للحفاظ علي مستواه المتميز دائما خاصة بعد عدم مشاركته مع الأهلي في مباراة امس بكأس مصر أمام طلائع الجيش‏.‏ 



*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب يغادر إلي الكويت‏..‏ ويترك مشكلة الإقامة في رواندا تبحث عن حل‏!!‏
اتحاد الكرة يخاطب نظيره البوروندي والاتحاد الإفريقي‏..‏ ومازال ينتظر الرد

في طريقه إلي الكويت‏,‏ غادر القاهرة أمس المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم للمشاركة في مهرجان اعتزال اللاعب الكويتي عبد الله وبران بعد غد‏,‏ قبل العودة إلي القاهرة صباح الأربعاء ومغادرتها مساء اليوم ذاته إلي رواندا استعدادا لملاقاة منتخب بوروندي هناك في الجولة الخامسة‏(‏ قبل الأخيرة‏)‏ من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلي نهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا‏2008.‏

وضمت بعثة المنتخب‏21‏ لاعبا فقط بعد خروج محمد فضل لاعب الإسماعيلي من الفريق نظرا لإصابته أمس الأول في مباراة فريقه مع حرس الحدود بدور الثمانية لكأس مصر‏,‏ إلي جانب بقاء حسام غالي أيضا في القاهرة بسبب الامتحانات علي أن ينضم للبعثة خلال مرحلة الترانزيت بالقاهرة قبل الاتجاه إلي كيجالي عاصمة رواندا‏,‏

بينما يلحق بالبعثة في الكويت اليوم سمير عدلي مدير المنتخب الذي فضل السفر عقب إنهاء جميع الترتيبات الخاصة برحلة رواندا لأنها الأهم حيث سيسلك الفريق فيها طريق القاهرة‏-‏ نيروبي‏-‏ كيجالي وهو الأسهل لمثل هذه الرحلة كما أوضح عدلي‏,‏ حيث سيصل المنتخب إلي رواندا في العاشرة صباح اليوم التالي‏,‏

كما أن العودة ستكون في اليوم التالي للمباراة المقرر إقامتها في الرابعة والنصف عصر يوم‏17‏ يونيو الحالي بتوقيت كيجالي‏,‏ وأشار عدلي إلي أن الاتصالات مازالت مستمرة مع السفير أحمد رامي سفير مصر في رواندا لمتابعة آخر تطورات الموقف فيما يتعلق بمسألة إقامة المنتخب هناك والتي ستكون بفندق سيرينا بمدينة جاسيني التي تبعد نحو‏160‏ كيلو مترا تقريبا عن العاصمة كيجالي وملعب إقامة المباراة‏,‏ وما سيترتب علي ذلك من إرهاق ومشقة قد تلحق باللاعبين خاصة إذا لم يتوافر لهم ملعب للتدريب بهذه المدينة الصغيرة وفقا للمعلومات الواردة من رواندا‏!!.‏

وفي ظل هذه الظروف التي تحيط بمباراة بوروندي في رواندا إلي جانب زيادة أهمية هذه المباراة بعد التعادل مع موريتانيا حتي لا تهتز صورة المنتخب الوطني في مجموعته الثانية أكثر من ذلك‏,‏

كانت هناك أصوات تنادي بأن المشاركة في مهرجان الاعتزال بالكويت لم تأت في وقتها المناسب الآن‏,‏ فبعيدا عن إرهاق السفر واللعب والعودة من الكويت‏,‏ هناك رحلة شاقة ومرهقة ومجهولة المعالم حتي الآن إلي رواندا وهي صاحبة المركز الأول في الأهمية‏,‏ ولكن لم يعد يفيد ذلك حاليا لأن البعثة في الكويت اليوم‏,‏ ولكن المفيد الآن هو التحرك للتعرف علي ملامح رحلة رواندا‏,‏ وهذا ما يفعله اتحاد الكرة حاليا من خلال مراسلات واقتراحات سواء للاتحاد الإفريقي أو للاتحاد البوروندي‏,‏

حيث قال مدحت شلبي مدير الإعلام باتحاد الكرة إن الاتحاد قد أرسل لنظيره البوروندي عقب علمه بهذه التفاصيل الخاصة بإقامة الفريق والتي تأتي اضطراريا لعدم وجود فنادق خالية بسبب أحد المؤتمرات هناك‏,‏ أن يقبل الاتحاد البوروندي باقتراح إقامة المباراة في القاهرة مثلا‏,‏ أو توفير الإقامة المناسبة علي الأقل وتحديد مكان التدريب‏,‏ ولكنه لم يتلق ردا من الاتحاد البوروندي‏,‏

وفي الوقت نفسه قام اتحاد الكرة بمخاطبة الاتحاد الإفريقي حول أحداث هذه الرحلة والظروف المحيطة بها ومازال اتحاد الكرة ينتظر الرد وكل ما يحدث حاليا مجرد اتصالات مع السفارة المصرية برواندا لإيجاد حلول لو انتهت المسألة إلي بقاء الحال كما هو عليه‏!!.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب المصرى لكرةالقدم يلعب مباراة ودية مع نظيره الكويتي

وصل إلى الكويت بعد ظهر السبت المنتخب الوطنى المصرى لكرة القدم للعب مباراة ودية الثلاثاء المقبل مع نظيره الكويتى بمناسبة مهرجان اعتزال كابتن المنتخب الكويتى عبدالله وبران.
وقال المدير الفنى للمنتخب الكابتن حسن شحاته فى تصريح لمراسل وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط فى الكويت إنه يعطى اهتماما كبيرا للمباراة باعتبارها "بروفة جدية" للمنتخبين تسبق استحقاقات مهمة لكل منهما فى بطولات الأمم الأفريقية والأسيوية الى جانب كونها تعبيرا عن العلاقة الأخوية المتميزة التى تربط لاعبى المنتخبين الشقيقين.وأوضح أنه رغم افتقاد المنتخب الوطنى لعدد من لاعبيه الأساسيين مثل حسام غالى وأحمد حسام ومحمد زيدان وعبدالواحد السيد إلا أن الفريق يضم عددا من البدلاء المؤهلين لسد هذا الفراغ حيث تضم بعثة المنتخب 21 لاعبا جاهزين تماما لأداء المباراة والتوجه بعدها مباشرة إلى رواندا لمواجهة منتخب بورندى فى لقاء حاسم فى تصفيات الأمم الأفريقية.وأضاف الكابتن حسن شحاته أنه سوف ينتهز فرصة المباراة الودية مع المنتخب الكويتى للاطمئنان على تعافى لاعبى المنتخب أحمد حسن وأحمد فتحى من الإصابة التى لحقت بهما فى مباراة موريتانيا الأخيرة.وكان فى استقبال بعثة المنتخب فى مطار الكويت الدولى السفير المصرى عبدالرحيم شلبى وعضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد الكويتى لكرة القدم عبدالحميد محمد وحشد من أبناء الجالية المصرية وممثلو وسائل الإعلام الكويتية.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*استعدادا للقاء الغد في مهرجان تكريم وبران
المنتخب يؤدي مرانه الأساسي في الكويت
حسن شحاتة يؤكد أن الظروف متشابهة تماما مع مباراة بوروندي

خاض المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مساء أمس المران الأساسي له في إطار الاستعداد للقاء المهم مع نظيره الكويتي غدا الثلاثاء‏,‏ الذي يأتي وديا في مهرجان تكريم النجم الدولي عبدالله وبران‏,‏ حيث استمر المران لأكثر من‏90‏ دقيقة‏,‏ ركز خلاله الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة علي عدد من الأمور الفنية والخططية التي ستكون مفتاح لعب الفريق في لقاء الغد‏,‏ حيث الضغط علي الخصم من منتصف ملعبه‏,‏ والتعامل بدقة في التحرك بكرة أو بدون‏,‏ والتمرير للزميل دون الاحتفاظ بالكرة وما شابه ذلك من أمور تمنح المنتخب الوطني الفرصة لامتلاك الكرة أطول فترة ممكنة‏,‏ وتضع الخصم في موقف شبه دفاعي بشكل دائم‏.‏

فقد أوضح حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني للاعبيه خلال مران الأمس أن الضغط علي الخصم بطول الملعب‏,‏ وإتقان مهارة التسليم والتسلم هما مفتاح تحقيق الفوز في لقاء الغد الذي يراه تجربة مفيدة للغاية قبل خوض المنتخب الوطني للقاء بوروندي في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم‏,‏ الذي سيقام في رواندا يوم‏17‏ يونيو الحالي ضمن الجولة الخامسة من التصفيات عن المجموعة الثانية‏.‏


ووضح خلال المران تركيز اللاعبين ورغبتهم الحقيقية في الوصول لأفضل مستوي أداء فني وبدني يؤهلهم لتحقيق الفوز في لقاء الغد‏,‏ وذلك لإسعاد الجمهور المصري الكبير‏,‏ خاصة الموجود منه بالكويت للعمل‏,‏ والذي يتوافد بأعداد كبيرة علي مقر إقامة الفريق في الكويت طالبا تقديم أي مساعدة لأي من أفراد البعثة‏,‏ مؤكدين رغبتهم وأمنيتهم في تحقيق الفوز غدا لرد اعتبار الكرة المصرية بعد الخسارة التي نالها الأهلي قبل أسبوعين في مهرجان تكريم جمال المبارك نجم فريق القادسية الكويتي‏.‏

كما شهد المران الذي قاده شوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي المدرب المعاون مع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني‏,‏ التركيز علي كيفية استغلال الكرات الثابتة القريبة من مرمي الخصم في تشكيل خطورة حقيقية وفرص تهديفية تساعد المنتخب الوطني علي تحقيق الفوز من أقصر وأسهل الطرق‏.‏

وقاد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي المران الخاص بالثلاثي عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد فتحي الذي جاء مثيرا وقويا بتعدد مراحله وتنوعها‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي المستوي المتميز الذي قدمه الحراس الثلاثة في الأداء بشكل عام‏.‏

وعن لقاء الغد أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني أن مواجهة المنتخب الكويتي في هذا التوقيت وفي هذه الظروف أمر جيد للغاية‏,‏ لأنه متشابه إلي حد ما مع ظروف وملابسات لقاء المنتخب الوطني نظيره البوروندي في التصفيات الإفريقية‏,‏ الذي سيقام يوم الأحد المقبل في رواندا‏.‏

وأضاف المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني أن التشابه يأتي في نقطتين في غاية الأهمية‏,‏ الأولي ظروف الطقس الذي تقام فيه المباراة حيث درجة الحرارة المرتفعة والرطوبة‏,‏ والأخري الرغبة الحقيقية من الخصم في تقديم أفضل ما لديه أمام منتخبنا الوطني لتحقيق الفوز‏,‏ وهذا متوافر لدي المنتخبين الكويتي والبوروندي‏.‏

وأشار المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني إلي أن المشاركة في مهرجان تكريم نجم كبير مثل عبدالله وبران واللعب أمام المنتخب الكويتي دون شك تجربة مفيدة للفريق المقبل علي لقاء مهم في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم‏,‏ فالجهاز الفني يعتبر مباراة بوروندي المحدد لها الأحد المقبل في رواندا مباراة الحسم في صراع التصفيات‏,‏ لأن فوز المنتخب الوطني يصل به مباشرة إلي نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية التي تستضيفها غانا في يناير المقبل دون النظر لما سوف تسفر عنه مباريات الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات التي ستستضيف فيها المنتخب الوطني نظيره البتسواني‏.‏

وبعيدا عن تصريحات حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني‏,‏ فمن المقرر أن يخوض الفريق مرانا خفيفا مساء اليوم يقوم خلاله الجهاز الفني بالتركيز علي بعض الأمور الفنية والخططية التي سيتم تنفيذها في لقاء الغد‏.‏

وقد وصل إلي الكويت أمس أحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق بمجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة‏,‏ ومعه المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب الوطني الذي أنهي جميع الإجراءات الخاصة بسفر بعثة المنتخب الوطني إلي رواندا يوم الأربعاء المقبل وبعد ساعات من وصول البعثة من الكويت‏,‏ حيث تطير من القاهرة إلي نيروبي ومنها إلي كيجالي عاصمة رواندا‏,‏ بينما تكون العودة يوم‏18‏ من كيجالي للقاهرة مباشرة‏.‏

وأكد المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب الوطني أن الاتحاد الإفريقي لم يصدر منه أي تعليمات جديدة بشأن لقاء بوروندي‏17‏ يونيو الحالي في التصفيات الإفريقية‏,‏ الأمر الذي يؤكد أن المباراة سوف تقام في موعدها ومكانها المحددين سابقا وليس هناك أي نية للتعديل‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*استعداداً للقاء الأفريقي
التدريب الأساسي لمنتخبنا اليوم في الكويت 

يؤدي منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم تدريبه الأساسي اليوم علي ملعب استاد كاظمة في اطار الاستعداد للقاء الغد أمام شقيقه الكويتي بمناسبة اعتزال نجم الكرة الكويتية عبدالله وبران.. كان منتخبنا بمجرد وصوله أول أمس قد أدي مرانه الأول علي ملعب صباح السالم بالمنصورية وأمس أدي مرانه صباحا بنفس الملعب.. وفي تصريحات للمدير الفني حسن شحاتة بمجرد وصوله قال: ان لقاء الأزرق يعد بروفة قوية للمنتخب المصري قبل لقاء بوروندي الأحد المقبل في تصفيات أمم افريقيا 2008 وتوقع أن تكون مباراة مصر والكويت مثيرة وقوية لما يضمه المنتخبات من عناصر جيدة وقوية وأصحاب خبرة ومهارة وتمني أن تستمتع الجماهير بالأداء في هذه المباراة خاصة وأن عبدالله وبران يستحق التكريم والتقدير لما قدمه.. وقال موقف المنتخب المصري صعب بعد التعادل مع موريتانيا ورغم أننا نتصدر المجموعة إلا أن نتيجة المباراة غير مضمونة وبالتالي فليس أمامنا إلا الفوز والتأهل وقال سيغيب عنا ميدو وزيدان وحسام غالي والحارس عبدالواحد السيد. 
أبو تريكة نجم الشباك 
لفت محمد أبو تريكة الأنظار إليه بشدة ونال نصيب الأسد من الاعجاب وانهالت عليه الأوتوجرافات والتوقيعات والتقاط الصور وأكد سعادته بتواجده في الكويت وشدد علي أهمية المباراة باعتبارها الاستعداد الأمثل للقاء بوروندي. 
السفير المصري عبدالرحيم شلبي حرص علي استقبال بعثة منتخبنا منذ وصولها للكويت وكان معه نائبه شريف الليثي وعبدالحميد محمد ووائل سليمان من الاتحاد الكويتي وأيضا عبدالله وبران الذي ستقام المباراة من أجل تكريمه وطالب السفير الجالية المصرية بأن تتواجد بملعب كاظمة لمشاهدة اللقاء وتشجيع منتخب مصر لأنها المرة الأولي بعد الفوز بكأس الأمم 2006 الذي يحضر فيها المنتخب. 
من جانبه نوه حازم الهواري رئيس بعثة منتخبنا بأن الجهاز الفني قد حصل علي عدة شرائط فيديو للمنتخب الكويتي حيث تم دراسته جيدا خاصة في مباريات كأس الخليج الأخيرة وأكد ان مستواه مرتفع وتحسن كثيرا. 
عبد المنصف وقع للاتسيو 
أكد محمد عبدالمنصف حارس مرمي منتخبنا الوطني ونادي الزمالك انه انضم رسميا لصفوف فريق لاتسيو الايطالي وسيبدأ معه اللعب في الموسم الجديد.. معربا عن فرحته بالانتقال للدوري الايطالي واللعب في دوري بحجم كبير وله سمعته العالمية. 
أكد مصدر مسئول بالاتحاد الكويتي ان تذاكر المباراة نفذت تماما خاصة وأنه تم عرضها للبيع من قبل ورفضت الجماهير اعادتها بعد تأجيل المباراة في المرة الأولي وأن ما تبقي تم عرضه ونفذت التذاكر بمجرد نزولها.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*تطورات جديدة في أزمة مباراة مصر وبوروندي
الاتحاد الإفريقي يؤكد حجز فندق يبعد عن ملعب المباراة مسافة‏135‏ كيلومترا
صعوبة إقامة المباراة لمخالفة ذلك للائحة‏..‏ واتجاه قوي لتأجيلها

أخيرا استيقظ المسئولون في مبني الاتحاد الإفريقي الكاف بمدينة‏6‏ أكتوبر وتنبهوا للأزمة التي تحيط بمصير مباراة المنتخب الوطني مع بوروندي عندما تلقي اتحاد الكرة رد الكاف علي استفساراته المتكررة بشأن إقامة البعثة ومكان المباراة التي ستقام في تصفيات المجموعة الثانية المؤهلة للمشاركة في كأس الأمم الإفريقية‏2008‏ في غانا‏,‏ وهي المباراة التي ثارت حولها الشكوك بسبب فشل البلد المضيف في توفير فندق لإقامة البعثة علي مقربة من الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة‏.‏
رد الاتحاد الإفريقي الذي أرسله لاتحاد الكرة البوروندي وتلقي اتحاد الكرة المصري نسخة منه أمس جاء بعد مرور أربعة أيام علي مخاطبات اتحاد الكرة حمل عدة معلومات تؤكد أنه تم الحجز لبعثة المنتخب الوطني في مدينة تبعد عن العاصمة مسافة‏135‏ كيلومترا‏,‏ وطلب الكاف من اتحاد الكرة البوروندي البحث عن فندق آخر يقع في مسافة أقل من‏100‏ كيلومتر من العاصمة الرواندية حسب اللائحة وموافاة الكاف خلال‏48‏ ساعة باسم الفندق‏,‏ وإذا لم يوفق اتحاد الكرة في العثور عن فندق فلن يكون هناك بديل عن تأجيل اللقاء‏.‏والمعروف أن لائحة الاتحاد الإفريقي الخاصة بالبطولات تنص علي عدم الحجز لإقامة أي بعثة في فندق يبعد عن ملعب المباراة مسافة تزيد علي مائة كيلومتر‏,‏ وجاء رد الكاف بعد اتصالات مستمرة علي مدي الساعات الماضية قام بها أحمد شوبير نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة بالتنسيق مع سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد بدأت منذ أربعة أيام وامتدت إلي السفير المصري في رواندا أحمد رامي الذي بذل جهودا كبيرة لوضع حلول عملية لهذه الأزمة الطارئة‏,‏ حيث أكد هاتفيا لنائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة أنه في حالة تعذر وجود فنادق يوم‏16‏ يونيو الحالي سيقوم بتدبير أماكن للإقامة بمبني السفارة المصرية‏,‏ حيث إن فنادق كيجالي عاصمة رواندا محجوزة بالكامل حتي يوم‏19‏ يونيو للمشاركين في مؤتمر مكافحة الإيدز‏.‏
المعروف أنه كان من المقرر إقامة المباراة في ملعب استاد ماهورو الرواندي‏,‏ وهو من النجيل الصناعي‏,‏ طبقا لموافقة الكاف علي طلب بوروندي لنقل المباراة إلي رواندا بسبب ظروف الإصلاحات الجارية في ملعبها وتعذر إقامة المباراة هناك حيث يجري تجهيز الملعب بالنجيل الصناعي طبقا لبرنامج إفريقيا التابع للفيفا ولمشروع الهدف في شمال إفريقيا‏.‏وبرغم أن كيجالي ترتفع عن سطح البحر مسافة‏1500‏ متر وصعوبة إقامة المباراة أصلا في هذا الطقس‏,‏ فإن الصعوبة التي أحاطت بهذا اللقاء تدعو للعجب‏.‏وعلي ضوء التحركات والاتصالات التي جرت خلال الساعات الماضية بات هناك اتجاه قوي لتأجيل هذه المباراة‏,‏ خاصة أنه من الصعوبة أن ينجح اتحاد الكرة البوروندي عن طريق مسئوليه في حجز فندق للبعثة في مسافة أقل من مائة كيلومتر عن ملعب المباراة‏,‏ وهو الطلب الذي يريده الكاف من اتحاد الكرة وأمهله‏48‏ ساعة لتنفيذ ذلك بعد فشله في الحجز لمنتخب مصر في المسافة المطلوبة‏.‏
ولو أن الكاف كان قدنجح أصلا في حجز فندق يليق بالبعثة في هذه المساحة ما كان أخبر نظيره البوروندي بتأكيد حجز فندق علي بعد‏135‏ كيلومترا‏,‏ وهو ما يتعارض مع اللائحة الخاصة بالبطولة‏.‏
كل هذه المعطيات تصب في صعوبة النجاح في الحجز بفندق في مسافة أقل من مائة كيلومتر‏,‏ ليبقي تأجيل اللقاء هو الحل العملي والمنطقي حرصا علي انتهاء هذه الأزمة‏,‏ وهو الحل الذي يبدو أن الكاف صدره لاتحاد الكرة البوروندي دون الإعلان بنفسه عن ذلك‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*بدء معسكر المنتخب الأوليمبي استعداداً لدورة جنوب أفريقيا 
اختيار 20 لاعباً للسفر إلي جوهانسبرج.. وطلبة يؤكد صعوبة المهمة في الجزائر

 يدخل المنتخب الأوليمبي الكروي في معسكر مغلق اليوم »الاثنين« استعداداً للمشاركة في دورة جنوب أفريقيا الودية الدولية في المدة من 25 يونيو حتي 5 يوليو المقبل والتي سيعود منها المنتخب الأوليمبي إلي القاهرة للدخول في معسكر لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل التوجه إلي الجزائر لخوض دورة الألعاب الأفريقية في الفترة من 9 حتي 23 يوليو. يضم المعسكر 26 لاعباً هم نفس القائمة التي شاركت في المعسكر الأخير في نهاية مايو وأوائل الشهر الجاري بمدينة 6 أكتوبر، 
حيث أكد مجدي طلبة القائم بعمل المدير الفني أن هدفه طوال الفترة الماضية الانسجام وإخراج اللاعبين من الحالة النفسية السيئة بعد الخروج من تصفيات دورة الألعاب الأوليمبية ونجحنا بدرجة كبيرة في هذا الهدف وذهن اللاعبين حالياً خال من توابع أزمات الخروج من التصفيات الأوليمبية، مشيراً إلي أن التحدي الذي يواجهه في الفترة الحالية هو إخراج اللاعبين من حالة الملل والإجهاد التي أصابتهم بعد نهاية موسم طويل وتزامن هذه الفترة مع جو الامتحانات التي يخوضها معظمهم، مشيراً إلي تصفية اللاعبين إلي 20 لاعباً للسفر إلي جنوب أفريقيا.وقال طلبة: إن دورة جنوب أفريقيا جاءت في وقتها قبل خوض الدورة الأفريقية بأيام ولمشاركة عدد من المنتخبات الأفريقية المنافسة لنا في الدورة الأفريقية مثل غانا وزامبيا حيث تضم مجموعة مصر كلاً من كوت ديفوار وغانا وليسوتو بينما تضم المجموعة الثانية جنوب أفريقيا وزامبيا والصين وقطر.
وألمح طلبة إلي أن دورة الألعاب الأفريقية صعبة جداً لوجود 6 منتخبات من أصل 8 مشاركة في البطولة تسعي للفوز باللقب خاصة غانا والكاميرون وزامبيا والجزائر التي تستضيف الدورة، مؤكداً أن منتخب مصر قادر علي تعويض خروجه المبكر من التصفيات الأوليمبية وتحقيق هذا الجيل إنجاز يحسب له ولبلده*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب الوطني والكويت في مهرجان إعتزال وبران الليلة
اللاعبون يحاولون إسعاد الجماهير المصرية بعد إخفاق الأهلي والزمالك
شحاتة يتعامل مع اللقاء بكل جدية

تنطلق في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم باستاد نادي كاظمة اللقاء الدولي الودي بين منتخبنا الوطني ونظيره الكويتي في مهرجان تكريم عبدالله وبران فارس الكرة الكويتية في السنوات الـ‏13‏ الاخيرة واحد اكثر اللاعبين مهارة وتميزا بالاخلاق في تاريخ الكرة الكويتية‏,‏ وذلك بعد فترة من التأجيلات والتعديلات لهذه المباراة التي تأخرت وفق ما أعلنه النجم المعتزل لاكثر من سنتين لرغبته الحقيقية في اقامتها مع منتخب مصر دون غيره من باقي المنتخبات والفرق العربية والعالمية‏.‏

اللقاء يأتي في اطار برنامج اعداد منتخبنا الوطني لمباراة بوروندي بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الامم التي تحدد لها حتي كتابة هذه السطور يوم الاحد المقبل باستاد العاصمة كيجالي في راوندا‏,‏ ولانعلم ما اذا كان سيتم تأجيلها بعد مشاكل الاقامة ووفق ما أكدته برقية الاتحاد الافريقي أمس الاول‏,‏ أم سيتم حل هذه المشكلة وتقام المباراة في موعدها‏.‏

ومن جانبه أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني أنه يرفض مثل هذه المهاترات فالأمر كان واضحا أمام الاتحاد الافريقي منذ ما يقرب من أسبوعين والاتحاد المصري اشتكي وكان لابد من حسم الأمر مبكرا حتي يأخذ كل فريق حقه في الاستعدادات علي الوجه الاكمل دون انتظار قرارات اللحظة الاخيرة‏.‏

وأضاف المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني انه سيتعامل مع مباراة اليوم بكامل الجدية والتركيز علي أنها البروفة الحقيقية للفريق قبل مواجهة منتخب بوروندي في الجولة الخامسة من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم وهذا ما أوضحه للاعبيه أمس خلال المران الخفيف الذي أقيم بملعب نادي كاظمة وانه لابد من مواصلة التركيز في التدريبات وفي مباراة اليوم مع اليقين الكامل بان مباراة بوروندي سوف تقام في موعدها وبنفس الظروف الصعبة المتوقعة وذلك لانه لايعلم إلي أين ستنتهي الأمور اليوم مع الاتحاد الافريقي واتحادي بورندي ورواندا‏.‏

وأضاف حسن شحاتة انه ايضا يهمه تقديم عرض جيد اليوم أمام المنتخب الكويتي الشقيق يليق بتكريم لاعب مثل عبدالله وبران وكذلك اسعاد الجماهير المصرية العظيمة الموجودة هنا بالكويت والتي ترافق المنتخب الوطني في تدريباته وتحركاته منذ وصوله الكويت وكلها أمل في تحقيق فريقنا للفوز في هذه المباراة‏,‏ وفي النهاية اكتساب اللاعبين‏,‏ خاصة حديثي العهد بصفوف المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ لمزيد من الثقة التي حاول البعض زعزعتها بعد التعادل الايجابي مع المنتخب الموريتاني في نواكشوط في لقاء‏3‏ يونيو الماضي في الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم‏.‏

وتحسبا لنفس الظروف قام المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الاداري لمنتخبنا الوطني بمواصلة الترتيب لكل صغيرة وكبيرة في رحلة المنتخب الوطني إلي رواندا‏,‏ اذا ما تمت وسافر الفريق‏,‏ مع السفارة المصرية في راوندا دون النظر والانتظار لما سيصدر عن الاتحاد الافريقي اليوم لانه لن يكون هناك وقت كاف لمثل هذه الترتيبات اذا ماتم حل مشكلة اقامة بعثة منتخبنا الوطني في رواندا واقيمت المباراة في موعدها الاحد المقبل‏.‏

وكان منتخبنا الوطني قد خاض مرانا خفيفا أمس بملعب نادي كاظمة وهو الملعب المستضيف لاحداث المباراة حيث أستمر المران لمدة ساعة ركز الجهاز الفني فيها علي مهارة التسليم والتسلم بطول الملعب حتي تتعود أقدام اللاعبين علي أرضيته قبل مواجهة اليوم كما قام أحمد سليمان بتدريبات خفيفة لثلاثي حراس المرمي تركزت معظمها علي التعامل مع الكرات العرضية بشكل جيد‏.‏ ووضح من المران اكتمال شفاء أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق بعد البرنامج العلاجي الموضوع من الدكتور حسام الابراشي اخصائي التأهيل والذي أكد ان أحمد فتحي هو الاخر مكتمل الشفاء ولكن بصورة أقل نسبيا من أحمد حسن وقرار المشاركة في لقاء اليوم خاص بالادارة الفنية للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة‏.‏

المهم ان لاعبي منتخبنا الوطني لديهم الاصرار علي تحقيق الفوز اليوم لاسعاد الجماهير المصرية التي تجرعت مرارة الهزيمة مرتين هنا عندما خسر الزمالك في البطولة العربية أمام القادسية ونفس الأمر للأهلي مع نفس الفريق أخيرا في لقاء ودي بمهرجان تكريم جمال المبارك‏.‏

وبعيدا عن منتخبنا الوطني وعودة إلي لقاء اليوم فقد أكد صالح زكريا المدير الفني الوطني لمنتخب الكويت‏,‏ والذي يطلق عليه شيخ المدربين هنا في الكويت ان اللقاء دون شك صعب ولعل مايزيد من صعوبته عدم تجمع المنتخب الكويتي في معسكر قصير للتدريب استعدادا لها وذلك لظروف اقامة الادوار النهائية لبطولة كأس ولي العهد والتي أختتمت أمس باللقاء النهائي بين فريقي كاظمة والعربي‏.‏

وأضاف انه اختار مجموعة جيدة من اللاعبين القادرين علي مواجهة منتخب كبير مثل منتخب مصر في لقاء اعتزال وتكريم النجم الكبير عبدالله وبران اليوم ويتمني ان تخرج المباراة ممتعة لجماهير الكرة العربية خاصة الكويتية والمصرية‏.‏

وكان المنتخب الكويتي قد تجمع أمس لاول مرة ومن المتوقع في ضوء الاسماء التي تم الاعلان عنها ان يلعب الفريق بتشكيل يضم كلا من نواف الخالدي في حراسة المرمي ومعه كل من محمد جيزاع وجراح العتيبي ويعقوب الطاهر وأحمد العيدان وفهد عوض ووليد علي والنجم بدر المطوع الحاصل علي لقب افضل ثاني لاعب في اسيا هذا العام معه فهد الرشيدي وأحمد عجب صاحب أغلي صفقة في تاريخ كرة القدم الكويتية بعد انتقاله من الساحل للقادسية‏.‏

وكان يوم أمس قد شهد اجتماعا للتنسيق حول اللقاء وتم الأتفاق علي منح كل فريق فرصة تغيير سبعة لاعبين خلال شوطي المباراة ليس أكثر‏.‏

هنا الكويت
‏*‏ عمرو سماكة نجم الاهلي السابق والمحترف بصفوف فريق كاظمة الكويتي قام أمس الاول بزيارة المنتخب الوطني في معسكره وجلس مع عمرو زكي ورفيق الكفاح في منتخبي الشباب والاوليمبي‏,‏ سماكة محترف بصفوف فريق كاظمة ويحظي بشعبية كبيرة هنا‏.‏
‏
*‏ القناة الرياضية الكويتية قامت بتسجيل لقاء مع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني وأحمد حسن كابتن الفريق ومحمد أبوتريكة في حضور عبدالله وبران للتحدث عن مهرجان التكريم اليوم‏.‏
‏
*‏ تذاكر لقاء اليوم نفدت بالكامل ومن المتوقع الا يكون هناك مكان لقدم باستاد نادي كاظمة الذي يتسع لـ‏20‏ ألف متفرج‏.‏
‏
*‏ لاعبو منتخبنا الوطني يخشون الرطوبة في لقاء اليوم وذلك بعد أن تأكدوا من صعوبة الاداء بشكل جيدا عند ارتفاع نسبتها وهذا ما وضح خلال أول مران للفريق بالكويت السبت الماضي‏.‏
‏
*‏ السفارة المصرية تتابع أخبار البعثة باهتمام تحسبا لحدوث أمر يستدعي تدخلها ويعتبر الاستاذ علي محمد مدير مكتب السفير والذي يعد شيخ المصريين بالكويت مقيما بشكل شبه دائم مع البعثة‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

* 
الجالية المصرية تطلب من شحاتة واللاعبين الفوز: 
اليوم منتخب مصر مع نظيره الكويتي في مهرجان اعتزال عبدالله وبران.. استعدادا لبوروندي 
سعد يغني للاعب المعتزل.. و'الأزرق' ألغي فكرة اللعب بالفريق الأوليمبي..وندا يتوعد بالتسجيل 
الكويت خاص للأخبار: 

يلتقي في السابعة والنصف مساء اليوم باستاد الصداقة والسلام بنادي كاظمة الكويتي منتخبا مصر والكويت في مباراة كرة القدم الودية لتكريم النجم المعتزل عبدالله وبران.. يلعب الفريقان هذه المباراة اضطراريا وفي موعد غير مناسب للطرفين، حيث يستعد المنتخب الوطني لمباراة بوروندي يوم 17 يونيو في تصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية، بعد رحلة شاقة إلي موريتانيا انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي 1/1 وتأجيل حسم تأهل المنتخب للنهائيات في غانا ..2008 بينما أقيمت أمس بالكويت المباراة النهائية لكأس ولي العهد ومباراة المركز الثالث.. الأمر الذي دفع جهاز المنتخب إلي التفكير بخوض المباراة بالمنتخب الأوليمبي لولا الشعور بالحرج أمام منتخب مصر الذي رفض تأجيل أو إلغاء المباراة مجاملة للاتحاد الكويتي واللاعب المعتزل.
وبسبب مباراتي كأس ولي العهد.. سوف يفتح صالح زكريا المدير الفني لمنتخب الكويتي التغييرات لتشمل كل المجموعة المختاره وعددها 26 لاعبا 
ونظرا لحساسية اللقاءات العربية رفض الاتحاد الكويتي فكرة اللعب بالمنتخب الأوليمبي خاصة ان المنتخب الوطني المصري يتعرض لضغوط من الجالية المصرية التي تطالب بضرورة الفوز وعدم تكرار هزيمة الزمالك والأهلي أمام القادسية، وحضور اعداد كبيرة منها تدريب الفريق وحثها اللاعبين علي الجدية الكاملة.. الأمر الذي نقل المباراة من كونها ودية إلي ما يشبه أجواء المباريات الرسمية.. وهذا أيضا ما جعل التصريحات المتبادلة تأخذ إطار السخونة.. فلاعبو المنتخب الوطني أكدوا انهم سيلعبون بجدية وسعي للفوز لإسعاد أبناء الجالية.. وفي المقابل تعهد مساعد ندا نجم الكويت بتسجيل هدف في مرمي المنتخب المصري مثلما فعل مع الزمالك والأهلي.
وبينما يقود المنتخب المصري مجموعة من النجوم البارزين في مقدمتهم محمد أبوتريكة وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي وأحمد حسن.. يقود المنتخب الكويتي الثلاثي المتميز بدر المطوع وبشار عبدالله ومساعد ندا.. 
ورغم إبلاغ حسن شحاتة المدير الفني بفتح التغيير خلال المباراة دون قيود، إلا انه أمام ضغوط الجالية وحساسية المباراة رغم كونها ودية ربما تدفعه إلي التغيير في أضيق الحدود.. وأكد شحاتة انه يعتبر المباراة خير إعداد لمباراة بوروندي في تصفيات الأمم الافريقية وفرصة للاطمئنان علي كلا للاعبين خاصة العائدين من الإصابة.. يغيب عن المنتخب الوطني ميدو ومحمد زيدان من بداية التجمع.. وانضم إليهما حسام غالي ومحمد فضل للإصابة ومحمد شوقي للطرد في مباراة موريتانيا. 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*في انتظار موافقة الاتحاد الافريقي
مباراة المنتخب الوطني وبوروندي في موعدها مالم يحدث جديد
البعثة تقيم في بيت السفير ليلة المباراة برواندا

أكد السفير أحمد رامي سفير مصر في رواندا في اتصال هاتفي أن مشكلة إقامة بعثة المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم تم التغلب عليها بعد التوصل إلي حل مع مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة المصري‏,‏ وسوف تقام المباراة في موعدها المحدد بعد مفاوضات استمرت فترة طويلة‏.‏
وقال السفير‏:‏ إننا نعمل علي ثلاثة محاور هي‏:‏ اتحاد الكرة الرواندي صاحب الأرض‏,‏ وسفير بوروندي في كيجالي‏,‏ وكانت هناك بعض الأفكار بعد أن اتضح أمام المسئولين أن موعد إقامة المباراة سوف يوافق موعد إقامة مؤتمر مناهضة‏(‏ الإيدز‏)‏ الذي يقام خلال الفترة من‏16‏ إلي‏19‏ من الشهر الحالي والطاقة الفندقية محدودة وجميعها مشغولة بسبب هذا المؤتمر‏,‏ وبالتالي لم يكن هناك أي أماكن لاستضافة المنتخب الوطني‏.‏
وأضاف السفير أحمد رامي أنه عرض فكرة تأجيل المباراة لمدة أسبوع لحين انتهاء المؤتمر‏,‏ أو إقامتها في القاهرة‏,‏ وهذا أيضا لم يلق قبولا لدي الطرف البوروندي‏,‏ وأخيرا اقترحوا أن يقيم المنتخب الوطني المصري في فنادق غير مصنفة في مدينة بوتاري‏,‏ وهي تبعد‏133‏ كيلومترا عن مكان إقامة المباراة‏,‏ أو مدينة جيسيني التي تبعد‏156‏ كيلومترا عن العاصمة كيجالي‏,‏ التي يوجد بها فندق‏(4‏ نجوم‏)‏ يتسع لجميع أفراد البعثة‏,‏ وبالفعل تمت الموافقة علي هذا الفندق‏.‏
وقال السفير‏:‏ إنه من خلال اتصالات مع اتحاد الكرة بالقاهرة كانت الموافقة‏,‏ خاصة أنه سوف يتم تخصيص أتوبيس مكيف لنقل البعثة‏,‏ وملعب للتدريب‏,‏ كما تمت الموافقة علي أن تقيم البعثة بأكملها ليلة المباراة في منزل السفير بجوار الملعب الذي تقام عليه المباراة‏,‏ وذلك تسهيلا علي المنتخب من أجل أداء مباراة قوية والظهور بمستوي مشرف‏,‏ وبالفعل وافق الاتحاد علي هذه الفكرة بعد الاتصال بأحمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد وفاروق عبدالوهاب سكرتير الاتحاد‏.‏
وقال السفير أحمد رامي‏:‏ إن الجميع هنا في رواندا في انتظار المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ سواء من الجالية المصرية أو الجماهير الرواندية التي تعشق الكرة المصرية وتعرف لاعبي المنتخب جيدا‏,‏ ويسألون دائما عن حسام حسن نجم المنتخب الوطني‏.‏
وأشار إلي أن أرض الملعب تتطلب ضرورة تدريب المنتخب عليها لأنها سيئة‏.‏ 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب شحاتة يواجه الكويت اليوم..استعدادا لبوروندي

في إطار العلاقات الودية يلعب منتخبنا الوطني اليوم مباراة ودية مع نظيره الكويتي علي استاد الصداقة السلام بنادي كاظمة في مباراة دولية ودية في كرة القدم بمناسبة اعتزال لاعب المنتخب الكويتي السابق عبدالله وبران.. وكان آخر لقاء بين المنتخبين انتهي بالتعادل السلبي في مايو عام 2005 في اعتزال الدولي الكويتي السابق عصام سكين. 
أما آخر لقاء بين الكرتين الكويتية والمصرية علي صعيد الاندية فانتهي بفوز القادسية علي الأهلي بطل الدوري المصري في المواسم الثلاثة الأخيرة 3-1 في اعتزال مدافع الأول الدولي السابق جمال مبارك في مايو الماضي. 
يسعي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة إلي استغلال تلك المباراة علي النحو المطلوب من أجل الوقوف علي المستوي الفني والبدني للاعبين خاصة انها تعتبر بروفة للمنتخب قبل مواجهة بوروندي 17 يونيه الجاري في تصفيات المجموعة الثانية المؤهلة إلي بطولة كأس أمم افريقيا المقررة عام 2008 في غانا. 
اختار صالح زكريا مدرب المنتخب الكويتي 26 لاعبا للمشاركة في المباراة أبرزهم بشار عبدالله المعتزل دوليا وبدر المطوع وحمد العنزي ويعقوب الطاهر وجراح العتيقي وخالد عبدالقدوس ومحمد جراغ وأحمد عجب وفهد الرشيدي.. وأعرب زكريا عن أمله في ان يقدم المنتخب الكويتي عرضا متميزا خاصة انه يضم في صفوفه عددا من أبرز لاعبي المنتخب الاولمبي الذين خاضوا التصفيات الآسيوية لاولمبياد بكين عام .2008 
في المقابل.. اختار حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني 22 لاعبا للمباراة وهم عصام الحضري ووائل جمعة ومحمد أبوتريكة وشادي محمد وعماد متعب ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمود عبدالرازق "شيكابالا" وعمرو زكي وجمال حمزة وأسامة محمد وأحمد المحمدي ومحمد إبراهيم ومحمد فتحي وهاني سعيد وسيد معوض وحسني عبدربه وعمر جمال ومحمد فضل ومحمد عبدالله وعبدالظاهر السقا وأحمد حسن وأحمد فتحي.. ويغيب عن الفريق أحمد حسام "ميدو" وحسام غالي ومحمد زيدان وعبدالواحد السيد ومحمد شوقي. 
أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب انه ينظر إلي المباراة من زوايا عديدة الأولي انها ضمن استعداد المنتخب المصري لمواجهة بورندي في تصفيات أمم افريقيا والثانية انها تأتي تكريما للنجم عبدالله وبران الذي قاد الكويت لتحقيق الكثير من الانجازات". 
أضاف ان المنتخب جاهز للمباراة وسيأخذها علي محمل الجد موضحا انه يأمل أن يقدم فريقه عرضا يسعد الجماهير ويليق بسمعة الكرة المصرية وبمهرجان الاعتزال مشيرا إلي ان المنتخب سيخوض المباراة بكامل نجومه باستثناء أحمد حسام ميدو وحسام غالي ومحمد زيدان ولا توجد اصابات في صفوف المنتخب باستثناء اصابات طفيفة لأحمد حسن وأحمد فتحي.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب الوطني يتعادل مع نظيره الكويتي 1/1
في مهرجان اعتزال عبدالله وبران
أداء متواضع من الفريقين.. ومهاجمو منتخب مصر تسابقوا في إهدار الفرص السهلة 

تعادل المنتخب الوطني مع نظيره الكويتي 1/1 في المباراة الودية التي اقيمت بينهما أمس باستاد الصداقة والسلام بالكويت في مهرجان اعتزال عبدالله وبران نجم الكرة الكويتية انتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم الكويت بهدف بشار عبدالله من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة ..11 وادرك منتخب مصر هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 12 من الشوط الثاني عن طريق شيكابالا.. قدم المنتخب المصري عرضا متواضعا رغم سيطرته الميدانية وعاب مهاجميه تنفيذ اللمسة الاخيرة فاهدروا العديد من الفرص خاصة في الشوط الأول.. بينما تسبب نجما الكويت بشار عبدالله وبدر المطوع في ازعاج مستمر لدفاع المنتخب المصري بالهجوم المرتد إلا ان خطورتهما تراجعت في الشوط الثاني.. شهد المهرجان حضورا جماهيريا مكثفا خاصة من الجالية المصرية.. وحضورا من كبار مسئولي الرياضة في الكويت.. وفقرات غنائية منها اغنية لسعد الصغير المطرب المصري اعدها خصيصا للاعب المعتزل.. وحضر راعي المهرجان الشيخ ناصر الصباح وزير شئون الديوان الاميري.


فرصة مصرية وهدف كويتي


بدأت المباراة بايقاع هاديء نسبيا لجس النبض وإن اعتمد منتخب مصر علي كثرة التمرير.. بينما عمد المنتخب الكويتي الي التمرير القصير لامتصاص حماس منتخب مصر ومع الدقيقة الخامسة لاحت لاصحاب الارض فرصة خطيرة عندما تلقي بشار عبدالله مهاجم الكويت الكرة الطولية خلف ظهيري خط الدفاع المصري وتقدم إلي داخل منطقة الجزاء وسدد قوية تصدي لها الحضري وحولها ضربة ركنية.. اعتمد المنتخب الكويتي علي تضييق المساحات بين الخطوط لمنع لاعبي مصر من الانطلاق بحرية واستغلال مهاراتهم وفي المقابل نشطت الجهة اليسري لمصر والتي لعب فيها سيد وشيكابالا الذي حاول تمرير عدة كرات بينية في اتجاه عماد متعب غير ان جميع المحاولات تعطلت باقدام الكويتيين.. اخطاء الدفاع المصري تكررت في الدقيقة التاسعة عندما فشل عبدالظاهر السقا في تشتيت كرة عالية علي حدود منطقة الجزاء لتتهيأ امام المهاجم الكويتي بدر المطوع الذي انطلق ومال إلي الجهة اليسري قليلا ليراوغ الحضري ويسقط ارضا ويحتسبها الحكم البحريني جاسم محمود ركلة جزاء واعترض لاعبو مصر وفي مقدمتهم الحضري واحمد حسن كابتن الفريق بدعوي ان حارس مصر لم يتعرض للمهاجم الكويتي ويتصدي بشار عبدالله للعبة ويسددها قوية في وسط المرمي وكاد الحضري ان ينقذها ولكن الكرة اكملت طريقها إلي الشباك في الدقيقة الحادية عشرة.


خروج وبران


توقف اللعب في الدقيقة 14 لخروج اللاعب المحتفي به عبدالله وبران ومع استئناف المباراة تحول شيكابالا الي الجهة اليمني وكثف منتخب مصر من هجماته غير ان البطء في تنفيذ الهجمات اعطي الفرصة للاعبي الكويتي لتنظيم الصفوف.. اقترب المنتخب مع مرور الوقت من مرمي نواف الخالدي غير أن محاولات شيكابالا وابوتريكة لم تعرف طريقها إلي الشباك وسدد احمد حسن مرتين خارج المرمي.. ووسط الهجوم المصري كاد الكويت ان يضيف هدفا ثانيا عندما تلقي بدر المطوع كرة في الجهة اليمني الخالية وانطلق بها مع فارق السرعة مع وائل جمعة وتقدم المطوع الي داخل منطقة الجزاء قبل ان يسدد في متناول ايدي الحضري في الدقيقة ..19 ورغم الفارق المهاري بين لاعبي مصر والكويت إلا أن التمادي في المراوغة والتسرع في انهاء الهجمة اضاع جميع فرص المنتخب للتعادل واهمها الكرة التي تسلمها جمال حمزة في الجهة اليسري وتقدم داخل منطقة الجزاء وراوغ احد المدافعين واقترب من خط المرمي وحاول مراوغة الحارس ولكنه سدد في جسمه وتحولت إلي ضربة ركنية.. الدقيقة 29 شهدت اقرب فرصة للتعادل عندما لعب أبوتريكة كرة عرضية حاول الدفاع الكويتي تشتيتها تهيأت علي قدم عماد متعب في الناحية العكسية وسدد قذيفة ارتطمت بالقائم الي خارج الملعب.
اختفي الهجوم الكويتي واصبح الاداء في اتجاه واحد مع تواصل الضغط المصري الذي افتقد التركيز في انهاء الهجمة ورغم ندرة الهجمات الكويتية إلا ان بشار عبدالله وبدر المطوع شكلا خطورة مستمرة علي الدفاع الذي ظهر افراده بعيدين عن مستواهم.


شيكابالا يتعادل


بداية الشوط الثاني جاءت ضعيفة وعشوائية من الفريقين من خلال التمرير الخاطيء من لاعبي مصر قابله هدوء الاعصاب من اصحاب الارض لتقدمهم في الشوط الأول.. الدقيقة السادسة شهدت أول هجمة منظمة لمصر عندما تبادل شيكابالا الكرة مع أحمد حسن وتقدم الأول إلي داخل منطقة الجزاء ولكنه سدد في الشباك من الخارج.
في الدقيقة 12 نجح منتخب مصر في إدراك التعادل الذي انتظره كثيرا عندما استعاد شيكابالا مخزون مهاراته وتقدم داخل منطقة الجزاء مراوغا مساعد ندا وسدد قذيفة في سقف المرمي.. أشعل الهدف حماس لاعبي مصر وتواصلت الهجمات من جميع الاتجاهات ناحية المرمي الكويتي الذي لجأ لاعبوه لتهدئة اللعب وسقط نواف الخالدي للمرة الرابعة علي الأرض واستغرق علاجه 3 دقائق لامتصاص حماس المنتخب المصري.
اجري حسن شحاتة تغييرا بنزول عمر جمال بدلا من جمال حمزة الذي اشتكي من آلام في القدم وتحرك عمر جمال طوليا وعرضيا للهروب من الرقابة اللصيقة التي فرضها الدفاع الكويتي علي مهاجمي مصر.. هدأ ايقاع اللعب نسبيا ولاحت لأحمد المحمدي فرصة خطيرة لكنه سدد فوق العارضة.. انحصر اللعب في وسط الملعب ومال الأداء إلي الاستعراض والفردية مع مرور الوقت واتسمت الهجمات المرتدة للكويت ببعض الخطورة بفضل سرعة بدر المطوع غير ان الدفاع المصري ظهر أكثر تماسكا بعد نزول شادي محمد بدلا من عبدالظاهر السقا.. اضاع متعب فرصة جيدة عندما سدد برأسه وهو علي بعد خطوات من المرمي الكويتي بعيدا عن العارضة والقائمين.. أجري شحاتة تغييرا بنزول محمد عبدالله بدلا من أحمد حسن الذي بذل مجهودا كبيرا طوال 80 دقيقة ولعب اسامة محمد بدلا من سيد معوض*

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب مصر يتعادل مع نظيره الكويتي فى مباراة اعتزال عبدالله وبران

تعادل منتخب مصر لكرة القدم مع مستضيفه منتخب الكويت بهدف لكل منهما فى مباراة ودية مساء الثلاثاء بمناسبة إعتزال لاعب المنتخب الكويتى السابق عبدالله وبران على استاد الصداقة والسلام فى نادى كاظمة.
أحرز هدف منتخب الكويت نجم هجوم الفريق بشار عبدالله فى الدقيقه 10 من ضربة جزاء فى الشوط الاول.وتعادل لمصر اللاعب محمود عبدالرازق "شيكابالا" فى الدقيقه 13 من الشوط الثانى.
جاءت المباراة قوية وسريعة بدأها منتخب مصر بالسيطرة على منطقة الوسط والهجوم وفي المقابل لعب منتخب الكويت بتحفظ دفاعي واعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة وانطلاقات بشار عبد الله فى الهجوم واستغلال الارتباك الدفاعي في خط دفاع مصر وعدم التفاهم بين وائل جمعة وعبد الظاهر السقا مما أدى الى تقدم منتخب الكويت بهدف من ضربة جزاء.
وفى المقابل جاءت الصحوة الهجومية لمنتخب مصر والنشاط في خط الوسط ولكن فشل في ترجمة السيطرة الى أهداف وأضاع عماد متعب وجمال حمزة وأبوتريكة أكثر من فرصة خطيرة وتركزت الخطورة فى الجبهة اليسرى المكونة من سيد معوض وشيكابالا وانقذت العارضة تسديدة خطيرة لمتعب قبل نهاية الشوط الاول وأضاع أحمد حسن أكثر من فرصة خطيرة وتألق حارس مرمى منتخب الكويت نواف الخالدى وخط الدفاع في التصدي للهجمات المصرية.
وفي الشوط الثاني تحسن منتخب مصر وفرض سيطرته من البداية على منطقة وسط الملعب وأعتمد على فتح اللعب على الاجناب لخلخلة دفاع الخصم وشكل شيكابالا خطورة بالغة على الدفاع الكويتي وتحرك في اليمن واليسار وكلل مجهوده بهدف التعادل وواصل منتخب مصر الهجوم من على الاجناب ومن العمق.
وأشرك الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر كل من شادي محمد لدعم الدفاع والوجوه الشابة ومحمد ابراهيم واسامة محمد بالإضافة الى عمر جمال ومحمد عبدالله.
حضر المباراة السفير المصرى عبدالرحيم شلبى وأعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد الكويتى لكرة القدم واخر مباراة بين المنتخبين جرت فى مايو 2005 بمناسبة اعتزال اللاعب الكويتى السابق عصام مسكين وانتهت بالتعادل السلبى بين الفريقين.
وكان المنتخب الوطنى المصرى لكرة القدم قد وصل إلى الكويت بعد ظهر السبت لأداء المباراة الودية مع نظيره الكويتى فى مهرجان إعتزال اللاعب الدولى كابتن المنتخب الكويتى عبدالله وبران.
وقال المدير الفنى للمنتخب الكابتن حسن شحاتة عقب المباراة إنه أعطى اهتماما كبيرا للمباراة باعتبارها "بروفة جدية" للمنتخبين تسبق مباريات مهمة لكل منهما فى بطولات الأمم الأفريقية والأسيوية الى جانب كونها تعبيرا عن العلاقة الأخوية المتميزة التى تربط لاعبى المنتخبين الشقيقين.
وجاءت المباراة فى إطار استعدادات منتخب مصر لمباراته أمام بوروندى فى تصفيات المجموعة الثانية لكأس أمم إفريقيا فى غانا أما منتخب الكويت فيستعد للتصفيات الاسيوية.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*تأجيل مباراة منتخب مصر مع نظيره البوروندى فى تصفيات أمم أفريقيا

قرر الاتحاد الافريقى لكرة القدم تأجيل مباراة المنتخب المصرى مع نظيره البوروندى فى تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية والتى كان مقررا لها يوم 16 يونيو الجارى إلى موعد جديد يحدد فيما بعد.
وجاء فى بيان أصدره الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم الثلاثاء أنه تلقى خطابا من الاتحاد الافريقى للعبة يحيط فيه الاتحاد المصرى علما بأن الاتحاد البوروندى لكرة القدم قد طلب مهلة للاتصال بالجانب الرواندى لتدبير إقامة الفريق المصرى فى كيجالى عاصمة رواندا.وأضاف البيان أنه من الواضح أن الجانب البوروندى فشل فى توفير مقر يفى بمتطلبات الاتحاد الافريقى مما أدى إلى تأجيل المباراة.
جدير بالذكر أن الاتحاد الافريقى كان قد قرر نقل المباراة من بوروندى إلى رواندا نظرا لسوء أرضية الملعب التى لا تسمح بإقامة مباريات رسمية عليها بقرار من الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "فيفا" بعد مشاهدته للملعب.*

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر لكرة القدم يفقد صدارة المنتخبات العربية

فقد المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم صدارة الترتيب للمنتخبات العربية لاول مرة منذ 16 شهرا واحتل المركز ال 39 عالميا بعد المنتخب المغربى الذى احتل المركز ال 35 فى التصنيف الشهرى الذى يقوم به الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم.وتأخر المنتخب المصرى فى هذا التصنيف مركزا واحدا بعد أن كان يحتل المركز ال 38 عالميا الشهر الماضى.وذكر بيان أصدره الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم الأربعاء أن المنتخب الإيطالى واصل صدارته للتصنيف الدولى بينما جاء المنتخب الفرنسى فى المركز الثانى تلاه المنتخب البرازيلى فى المركز الثالث بينما جاء المنتخب الألمانى فى المركز الرابع ثم المنتخب الأرجنتينى فى المركز الخامس للترتيب.
أضاف البيان أن المنتخب المغربى احتل صدارة المنتخبات العربية فى التصنيف الدولى محققا المركز ال 35 عالميا تلاه المنتخب المصرى محققا المركز ال 39 ثم المنتخب التونسى فى المركز ال 45 تلاه المنتخب السعودى فى المركز ال 62 ثم المنتخب الجزائرى محققا المركز ال 67 فى التصنيف.
وجاء منتخب الكاميرون فى صدارة المنتخبات الإفريقية فى التصنيف الدولى محققا المركز ال14 عالميا تلاه منتخب غانا محققا المركز ال 19 عالميا ثم منتخب كوت ديفوار محققا المركز ال 20 تلاه المنتخب النيجيرى محققا المركز ال 32.

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## محمود زايد

*"الجمهورية" تكشف المستور في مباراة الكويت
ملابس المنتخبات محجوزة في الجمارك مند 4 شهور

عكست مباراة مصر والكويت الودية صورة سيئة لمنتخب مصر خاصة في الزي الرسمي للمنتخب حيث ظهر كل لاعب بفانلة مختلفة عن الآخر أحدهم يحمل كلمة "ايجيبت" علي ظهره والآخر بدون رقم والثالث بفانلة ماركة مختلفة عن كافة الفانلات وكأن منتخب مصر يتسول ملابسه في المباريات وكل الخوف ان يتكرر هذا المشهد السييء في المباريات الرسمية القادمة بعد ان اصبح اتحاد الكرة اغني الاتحادات المصرية وبعد أن تمكن سمير زاهر ومجلسه من توفير الملايين للاتحاد والأندية. 
نقلت هذه الصورة إلي حازم الهواري عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد ورئيس البعثة بالكويت قال اعترف بان المنظر كان سيئا وان الملابس لم تكن علي المستوي المطلوب ولكن لسنا سببا في هذه القضية لان الاتحاد سبق وتعاقد من قبل كأس الأمم الأخيرة مع شركة عالمية للملابس من أجل أن تتحمل الشركة تكاليف وملابس جميع فرق المنتخبات الوطنية لكرة القدم مجانا وتضمن العقد انه في حالة فوز مصر بكأس الأمم يحصل الاتحاد علي 200 ألف يورو وقد حدث هذا بالفعل وارسلت الشركة من الخارج اطقم ملابس كاملة لجميع منتخبات مصر وهي صفقة تقدر بالملايين حصلنا عليها مجانا وموجودة الآن ومنذ 4 أشهر كاملة في الجمارك وترفض الجمارك صرفها أو السماح بخروجها إلا بعد الموافقات الروتينية التي بدأنا فيها منذ 4 أشهر حتي الآن. 
والمشكلة ان المهندس حسن صقر بصفته رئيسا للمجلس القومي للرياضة يملك التوقيع علي الافراج عن الصفقات حتي مبلغ معين لمنتخب واحد مثلا ولكن الصفقة القادمة لكل المنتخبات الوطنية وتحتاج إلي توقيع رئيس الوزراء طبقا للقانون وارسل صقر كل الأوراق والمستندات اللازمة لرئيس الوزراء ومازلنا في الانتظار. 
المشكلة ان العقد الموقع مع الشركة العالمية المسئولة عن توريد ملابس اللاعبين مجانا يشترط عدم ارتداء أي منتخب مصري لملابس أخري أو بأنواع أخري أو حتي من نفس النوع إلا من خلال صفقات الشركة نفسها القادمة لمصر ولذلك لم نتمكن من توفير الملابس اللازمة في مباراة الكويت حتي لا نتحمل الغرامة الكبيرة حسب العقد. 
الأمر متروك الآن أمام رئيس الوزراء لسرعة اتخاذ القرار والافراج عن الملابس القادمة مجانا للمنتخبات المصرية والتي توفر الملايين لاتحاد الكرة والمجلس القومي للرياضة خاصة واننا مقدمون علي باقي مباريات تصفيات كأس الأمم والبطولة الافريقية نفسها وباقي المنتخبات. 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*التابعي يتقدم بمذكرة لاتحاد الكرة بسبب استبعاده من المنتخب

تقدم اللاعب بشير التابعي مدافع ريز سبور التركي والمنتقل حديثا للزمالك بمذكرة لاتحاد كرة القدم المصري يستفسر فيها عن أسباب استبعاده من منتخب مصر الوطني في الفترة الأخيرة.
وقال التابعي في تصريحات لبرنامج "90 دقيقة" على قناة "المحور" الفضائية: "لا أعرف أسباب استبعادي من صفوف منتخب مصر في الفترة الأخيرة وقد تقدمت بمذكرة لاتحاد الكرة للاستفسار عن ذلك".
وأضاف التابعي: "لم أهرب من تمثيل منتخب مصر ، وقد اعتذرت عن عدم الانضمام للمنتخب قبل انطلاق كأس الأمم الأفريقية بسبب ظروف خاصة وشخصية تعرضت لها وقتها، وقد تحدثت وقتها مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب ومع مجدي عبد الغني عضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة، وقد قبل الجهاز الفني للمنتخب اعتذاري في ذلك الوقت".وتابع : "فوجئت بعدها بتصريحات من حسن شحاتة يصفني فيها بالخائن وهو أمر لا يمكن تقبله، وأنا أطالب اتحاد الكرة بتفسير أسباب استبعادي عن المنتخب".وكان التابعي قد اعتذر عن عدم الانضمام لصفوف منتخب مصر قبل انطلاق كأس الأمم الأفريقية لأسباب خاصة ومن وقتها تم استبعاده من صفوف المنتخب ولم ينضم اليه مرة أخرى.وقال التابعي : "للأسف الشديد بعض اللاعبين قاموا بتصرفات أسوأ كثيرا من التي قمت بها، فبعضهم تحدث بطريقة غير لائقة عن منتخب مصر، وبعضهم رفض الانضمام للمنتخب ومزق الفاكس الذي أرسله اتحاد الكرة لاستدعائه، وبعضهم لم يرد على اتصالات الجهاز الفني للمنتخب، ورغم كل ذلك انضموا للمنتخب بعد ذلك وكأن شيئا لم يحدث".*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يجتمع اليوم مع
رئيس لجنة المسابقات لتعديل برنامجه‏

يجتمع اليوم حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم وشوقي غريب المدرب العام مع اللواء نايف عزت رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة للاتفاق علي الترتيبات الأخيرة لبرنامج المنتخب خلال الفترة المقبلة قبل إدراجه ضمن جدول مسابقات الموسم الكروي الجديد‏,‏ خاصة بعد التعديلات الجديدة التي طرأت علي مواعيد مباراتي بوروندي وبتسوانا المتبقيتين في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا‏2008.‏وأشار شوقي غريب المدرب العام إلي أهمية جلسة اليوم في ظل المتغيرات الجديدة وما يترتب عليها‏,‏ لأن مواجهة بوروندي علي أرضها في شهر سبتمبر غيرت الأوضاع في برنامج المنتخب‏,‏ وكذلك ستؤثر علي جدول المسابقات المحلية للأندية‏,‏ لان هذه الفترة كان مقررا أن يلعب خلالها المنتخب في القاهرة أمام بتسوانا‏,‏ واللعب في القاهرة يختلف عن اللعب خارجها في مواعيد التجمع والسفر‏,‏ وكذلك العودة وهذا ما يفرض تطورات جديدة لابد من مناقشتها مع رئيس لجنة المسابقات‏,‏ وكذلك ماتم الاتفاق عليه فيما يتعلق بالمباريات الودية المقبلة أيضا أمام كوت ديفوار بفرنسا‏,‏ أو منتخب اليابان علي أرضه‏.‏
وعلي صعيد آخر أوضح شوقي غريب أن مشكلة ملابس المنتخب المحجوزة في الجمارك منذ فترة في طريقها إلي الحل‏,‏ وأنها مسألة بعيدة عن صلاحيات الجهاز الفني‏,‏ وليس له دخل فيها‏,‏ ويكفي تصرف المدير الإداري سمير عدلي لإنقاذ الموقف قبل مباراة الكويت‏,‏ وبشرائه ملابس قبل ان تحدث أزمة حقيقية‏.‏
أما فيما يتعلق بما أثير خلال الفترة الماضية حول وجود أخطاء فنية في أداء المنتخب الذي انخفض مستواه كثيرا خلال مباراتي موريتانيا الرسمية والكويت الودية‏,‏ قال غريب إننا كجهاز فني الأقدر علي أن نقول إن هناك أخطاء فنية أم لا ونحددها ونعرفها جيدا‏,‏ ولانريد كثيرا من الهجوم وإنما فقط نريد اصلاح ما نراه في هدوء‏,‏ ولكن الاصلاح والتعديل في الأداء لايمكن ان يتم في معسكر مدته‏48‏ ساعة‏,‏ ولهذا تحتاج المسألة إلي مسافة زمنية مختلفة حاليا في ظل ظروف التجمعات الحالية التي تمتاز بقصر مسافتها لارتباطها بالأجندة الدولية‏.‏وأخيرا‏..‏ قال شوقي غريب ان بعض الآراء حول أداء المنتخب قد تأتي سطحية بدون تعمق‏,‏ فمثلا نحن لعبنا أمام موريتانيا هناك بنفس التشكيل الذي هزمها في القاهرة باستثناء تغيير لاعبين فقط ممن لعبا في القاهرة هما أبوتريكة بدلا من زيدان‏,‏ ووائل جمعة بدلا من شادي محمد‏,‏ ولكن الأداء كان مختلفا تماما يعكس الثناء الذي حدث علي أداء وفوز القاهرة‏,‏ ولكن ليس هذا التغيير البسيط وفقا للظروف الطارئة هو ما يجعل الموقف كما ظهر أخيرا في موريتانيا‏,‏ ولكن ببساطة نحن نعتمد علي لياقة وأداء اللاعبين مع أنديتهم في ظل هذه التجمعات القصيرة‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*انضمام عبد اللاه وثابت والويشى واحمد عادل لصفوف المنتخب الأوليمبي  

انضم رباعي الأهلي احمد عادل عبد المنعم ومحمد سمير ثابت وعبد اللاه جلال ورضا الويشى اليم الأربعاء لمعسكر المنتخب الأوليمبي الذي يستعد للسفر إلى جنوب أفريقيا للمشاركة في دورة ودية دولية خلال الفترة من 25 يونية إلى 5 يوليو المقبل استعدادا للمشاركة في دورة الألعاب الأفريقية التي تستضيفها الجزائر خلال الفترة من 9 – 23 يوليو المقبل .

*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الفوج الأول للبعثة الرياضية غادر أمس إلي الجزائر
مجدي طلبة‏:‏ مهمة مصر صعبة بعد فوز المنتخب والأهلي ببطولتي إفريقيا


غادر مطار القاهرة ظهر أمس الفوج الأول لبعثة مصر الرياضية في طريقها إلي الجزائر للمشاركة في دوة الالعاب الافريقية والمقامة في الفترة من‏10‏ إلي‏23‏ يوليو الحالي‏.‏
وصرح مجدي طلبة المدير الفني للمنتخب الاوليمبي بان كل اللاعبين لديهم رغبة قوية وإصرار وعزيمة علي تقديم اداء جيد علي الرغم من المنافسة القوية بين المنتخبات المشاركة في البطولة‏,‏ ومما يصعب من المهمة ان مصر تحمل لقب بطل أفريقيا التي أقيمت بالقاهرة عام‏2006‏ وتتجه الأنظار إلي فريق مصر الاوليمبي في هذه الدورة خاصة بعد فوز الأهلي ببطولة أفريقيا لدوري الأبطال في العامين الماضيين والاداء المشرف لفريقي الأهلي والزمالك منذ أيام قليلة‏.‏ تضم البعثة منتخب كرة السلة ومنتخب تنس الطاولة ومنتخب العاب القوي والخماسي الحديث‏..‏ يرأس البعثة الدكتور وجيه عزام‏.‏ 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*سمير زاهر
المنتخب الأولمبي..يجب أن يكون جاهزاً للألعاب العربية
طلبة: أعد بالحصول علي ميدالية في الجزائر

تسابق مسئولو اتحاد الكرة في دعم وتحفيز المنتخب الأولمبي قبل السفر اليوم الي الجزائر للمشاركة في دورة الألعاب الأفريقية حيث التقي الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد باللاعبين والجهاز الفني مرتين الاولي بفندق الاقامة عقب الانتهاء من المران الصباحي والثانية خلال المران المسائي والذي شارك فيه جميع اللاعبين باستثناء احمد شديد قناوي الموجود مع النادي الأهلي حاليا وحسام عاشور الذي من المقرر ان يحدد الجهاز الطبي موقفه خلال 48 ساعة سواء بالسفر أم بالبقاء في حين اجتمع احمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد والكابتن محمد السياجي المدير الفني للاتحاد مع اللاعبين خلال تناول العشاء. 
أكد سمير زاهر ان المنتخب الاوليمبي مطالب بالإعلان عن نفسه في هذه الدورة بعد خروجه من التصفيات الأوليمبية. 
قال ان البطولة ليست صعبة وإنما في متناول يد لاعبي المنتخب الحاليين نظرا لما يمتلكون من مهارات فنية متميزة مشيرا الي ان لاعبي المنتخب يعتبرون جميعا نجوما في أنديتهم ولابد من أن يثتبوا ذلك بالحصول علي ذهبية هذه الدورة مثلما فعل المنتخب الاوليمبي عام .94 
قال إن المنتخب الاوليمبي في حالة فوزه بالدورة سيكون "ستاند باي" للمنتخب الاول للمشاركة في البطولة العربية التي ستستضيفها مصر خلال شهر نوفمبر القادم. مشيرا إلي أنه في حالة حدوث أية مشكلة في البطولة أو مشاركة الدول العربية بمنتخباتها الاوليمبية وبالتالي لابد أن يكون منتخبنا علي مستوي متميز ليستطيع تمثيل الكرة المصرية في البطولة العربية. 
اختص رئيس الاتحاد شيكابالا بالعديد من النصائح حيث طالبه باظهار جميع قدراته في هذه الدورة لانها ستزيده بريقا وشدد عليه بعدم الغرور والعطاء داخل الملعب لان الكرة لا تعرف إلا من يبذل فيها قصاري جهده وقد وعده شيكابالا بأن يكون عند حسن ظنه به هو وزملاؤه من اللاعبين. 
من ناحية اخري ادي المنتخب مرانه الأخير بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة وشارك فيه معظم اللاعبين وظهروا بمستوي متميز.. بدأ المران بتدريبات الاحماء اعقبها تقسيم اللاعبين الي ثلاث حلقات لعبوا فيها الكرة من لمسة واحدة واستمرت هذه التقسيمة لمدة 20 دقيقة قام بعدها مجدي طلبه المدير الفني للمنتخب بتدريبات خاصة للمهاجمين والتركيز علي الكرات العرضية في حين اهتم محمد الصيفي المدرب المساعد بتدربيات لاعبي خط الدفاع وعلاج الأخطاء التي وقعوا فيها في المباريات السابقة. 
قام عادل المأمور مدرب حراس المرمي بإجراء تدريبات مكثفة للثنائي أمير توفيق وأحمد عادل عبدالمنعم وظهر الثنائي بمستوي جيد. 
أجري الجهاز الفني تقسيمة مطولة بين اللاعبين واستمرت لنصف ساعة أظهر اللاعبون خلالها جدية كبيرة مصحوبة بالحماس في أن يحجز كل منهم مكانه وموقعه كأساسي في المباريات القادمة بما في ذلك الثلاثي فوق السن معتز اينو وشريف عبدالفضيل ومحمد ابراهيم وقد نالوا جميعا اشادة الجهاز الفني. 
من جانبه اكد مجدي طلبه المدير الفني للمنتخب أنه يتوجه إلي الجزائر اليوم بهدف الحصول علي ميدالية والمنافسة بقوة علي المركز الأول مشيرا إلي أنه سعيد بمستوي اللاعبين خلال المران وينتظر منهم المزيد في مباريات الدورة والتي ستبدأ بمواجهة منتخب الجزائر يوم الثلاثاء القادم. 
كان أيمن حافظ المدير الاداري للمنتخب قد اجري عدة اتصالات بمسئولي اللجنة الاوليمبية للاتفاق معهم علي أن يحمل المنتخب معه ملابسه الخاصة من اتحاد الكرة خاصة بعد أن أبدي اللاعبون استياءهم من الملابس التي تسلموها علاوة علي أنها جاءت مختلفة المقاسات تماما عن التي أرسلها حافظ للجنة. 
يتوجه المنتخب مباشرة إلي الجزائر حيث ينزل في قرية أولاد فايد وهي تبعد عن مكان اقامة المباريات ب 6 كيلو في مدينة البليدة. 
قام الجهاز الاداري بصرف مكافآت اللاعبين بناء علي تعليمات مسئولي اتحاد الكرة وهي عبارة عن مكافأة الفوز علي اثيوبيا وبدلات انتقالات اللاعبين في المعسكرات الماضية وذلك بهدف تحفيز اللاعبين وتشجيعهم علي أداء عروض قوية وتحقيق نتائج طيبة في هذه الدورة. 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*اتحاد الكرة يوقف خماسي المنتخب الأوليمبي‏..‏ وينتظر قرار الجوهري

يعقد مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة المصري اجتماعا مهما الأثنين المقبل لبحث عدة ملفات مهمة أولها أسباب اخفاق منتخبات الناشئين والأوليمبي خلال السنوات الماضية وهو الملف الذي فجرته نتائج المنتخب الأوليمبي المتواضعة في الجزائر‏..‏ الاجتماع لن يخرج بتوصيات فيما يخص هذا الملف لأن اللجنة المكلفة بدراسة الاسباب والبحث عن حلول برئاسة سمير زاهر بدأت العمل ولم تنته بعد أما القرارات التي سيخرج بها المجتمعون بعد استعراض تقرير محمود بكر رئيس بعثة الفريق في الجزائر وتقريري مجدي طلبة المدير الفني وأيمن حافظ مدير الفريق ستكون بمثابة درس للاعبي المنتخبات كلها‏,‏ حيث تشير التقارير الثلاثة إلي وجود قصور فني من اللاعبين وتحديدا الخماسي شيكابالا وأحمد غانم وعبدالعزيز توفيق وعبدالله الشحات ومحمد إبراهيم‏,‏ حيث خرج الخماسي عن النص في مواقف متباينة وبعضهم ادعي الاصابة و آخرون تخطوا حدود اللياقة في التعامل مع المدير الفني وتقاعسوا وهذه الاتهامات أثبتتها التقارير الثلاثة مما يستدعي ايقافهم عن اللعب الدولي وربما المحلي أيضا وهذا هو القرار الذي من المنتظر أن يتخذه مجلس إدارة الاتحاد عن قناعة بينما قد يتخذ الاتحاد عقوبات ضد آخرين بسبب رفضهم تسليم الملابس الخاصة بهم التي حصلوا عليها من الاتحاد‏,‏ في حين ترك لهم أيمن حافظ مدير‏.‏
ورغم ان البعض يتكلم الآن عن خطأ سمير زاهر في تصعيد مجدي طلبة لمنصب المدير الفني ـ إلا أن الحقيقة ان رئيس الاتحاد لم يكن امامه سوي اتخاذ هذا القرار بسبب ضيق الوقت‏.‏
وبعيدا عن هذا الملف‏..‏ سيؤكد المجلس رفضه السابق لمشاركة أي فريق في بطولتين معا وهو ما يعني تجديد رفض مشاركة الإسماعيلي في البطولة العربية ومنحه حرية المشاركة في الكأس الكونفدرالية من عدمه وفي حالة اعتذاره عن عدم المشاركة فيها سيتم الاعتذار عن البطولة كلها وعدم ترشيح فريق آخر‏..‏ الإسماعيلي جدد طلبه بالمشاركة في البطولة العربية ورفضت لجنة المسابقات‏.‏
علي صعيد آخر‏..‏ ينتظر اتحاد الكرة قرارا من محمود الجوهري بعد غد لحسم موقفه النهائي من تولي الإدارة الفنية بالاتحاد ومخطط عام للكرة المصرية أو تولي تدريب منتخب الشباب الذي سيشارك في مونديال‏2009,‏ وان كان الاتحاد يفضل الجوهري في منصب المخطط العام خاصة أن محمد السياجي موجود الآن في كندا لفتح قنوات اتصال مع أفضل أربعة مدربين في هذه السن تمهيدا للتعاقد مع أحدهم في حالة اعتذار الجوهري وموافقة مجلس الإدارة علي التعاقد معه‏.‏*

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله على المجهود الرائع
فعلا اللي عايز يعرف اي أخبار عن المنتخب يدخل الموضوع دا
الف الف شكر اخي محمود على متابعتك الرائعة للموضوع 
ومجهودك الجميل في الحصول على الأخبار وتعريفنا بيها
تحياتي ليك  :f:   :f: 
ومستنيين اخر اخبار المنتخب معاك  ::

----------


## محمود زايد

> ما شاء الله على المجهود الرائع
> فعلا اللي عايز يعرف اي أخبار عن المنتخب يدخل الموضوع دا
> الف الف شكر اخي محمود على متابعتك الرائعة للموضوع 
> ومجهودك الجميل في الحصول على الأخبار وتعريفنا بيها
> تحياتي ليك  
> ومستنيين اخر اخبار المنتخب معاك


اهلا اهلا ام يوسف
منورة الموضوع وقاعه الرياضه والله
وبشكرك على كلامك وانا سعيد انك متابعه للموضوع وعجبك
تحياتى

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب الشباب يبدأ معسكره المغلق بــ‏22‏ لاعبا اليوم‏..‏ وعودة الصيفي للجهاز الفني

في أول تجمع له عقب فترة التوقف لأداء اللاعبين للإمتحانات‏..‏ يبدأ منتخب الشباب معسكره المغلق اليوم بدار ضيافة الشرطة بمدينة نصر بقيادة ربيع ياسين ــ المدرب العام للمنتخب ومحمد الصيفي المدرب المساعد الذي عاد للجهاز الفني مرة أخري عقب إنتهاء مهمته مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوليمبي والذي شارك في دورة الألعاب الأفريقية بالجزائر‏.‏
وسيضم معسكر المنتخب‏22‏ لاعبا من أندية‏:‏ انبي والزمالك والاسماعيلي والمقاولون والترسانة وحرس الحدود والمصري وغزل المحلة وأسمنت أسيوط والمنصورة والقناة والمنيا وبورفؤاد والشرطة وبني سويف علي أن يكون التدريب علي فترتين صباحا ومساء بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏..‏ وسوف يقوم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بعمل قياسات للاعبين فنيا وبدنيا تحت إشراف د‏.‏ طارق سليمان ــ طبيب الفريق ومعه عصام عبدالرءوف ــ أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي من أجل الوقوف علي نقاط القوة والضعف لدي جميع اللاعبين‏..‏ وسيختتم المعسكر الخميس‏2‏ أغسطس المقبل بإقامة مباراة ودية للمنتخب أمام أحد أندية فرق الدرجة الأولي‏.‏ومن جانبه قام ربيع ياسين المدرب العام لمنتخب الشباب بتقديم مذكرة لمسئولي اتحاد الكرة بشأن ضم علاء شاكر للجهاز الفني المعاون له كمعد بدني وإخصائي تأهيل للاعبين‏..‏ كما تقدم بمذكرة أخري تضم أسماء اللاعبين المصريين المحترفون بالخارج تحت السن والذين بلغ عددهم‏42‏ محترفا لمتابعتهم خلال الفترة المقبلة مع أنديتهم لإنتقاء أفضل العناصر لإنضمامها لمنتخب الشباب الذي سيخوض كأس العالم للشباب بمصر‏2009..‏ كما قام اتحاد الكرة باتخاذ قرار تعيين علاء عبدالعزيزمديرا إداريا لمنتخب الشباب‏.‏
*

----------


## محمود زايد

تأجيل مباراة مصر وكوت ديفوار يوما .. وإقامتها خارج باريس

توصل الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم والجهاز الفني للمنتخب القومي إلى اتفاق مع الشركة المنظمة للمباراة الودية بين مصر وكوت ديفوار بشأن تأجيلها لتقام يوم 22 أغسطس المقبل بدلا من يوم 21 من الشهر ذاته خارج العاصمة الفرنسية.وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com يوم السبت إن المباراة تم تأجيلها يوما حتى يستطيع لاعبو الأهلي اللحاق بالمباراة نظرا لضيق الفترة الزمنية بين المباراة ومباراة الأهلي مع الهلال.ويحل الأهلي ضيفا على الهلال السوداني يوم 19 أغسطس المقبل في دور الثمانية من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.وجاء ذلك في اجتماع دار بين غريب وسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة ونائبه أحمد شوبير والمدير الفني لمنتخب مصر.وأضاف غريب: "تم الاتفاق على إقامة المباراة في موعدها الجديد خارج باريس نظرا لوجود مباراة ودية أخرى في ذات اليوم بين منتخبي فرنسا وسلوفاكيا".يذكر أن لوائح الاتحاد الفرنسي لكرة القدم تمنع إقامة مباراتين دوليتين في نفس اليوم في مدينة واحدة.

----------


## محمود زايد

اتحاد الكرة يستكمل اجتماعه اليوم
مناقشة تقرير السياجي لاختيار مدرب منتخب الشباب
صقر يوافق علي تدعيم مركز المنتخبات
واختيار رئيس للجنة شئون اللاعبين

يستكمل اليوم مجلس ادارة اتحاد كرة القدم برئاسة سمير زاهر اجتماعه لمناقشة العديد من الموضوعات المهمة في مقدمتها اختيار رئيس جديد للجنة شئون اللاعبين ومناقشة تقرير محمد السياجي بعد عودة وفد اتحاد الكرة من كندا والذي حضر وعايش بطولة العالم للشباب لتحقيق أكبر استفادة فنية وتنظيمية‏,‏ وضم الوفد السياجي والمهندس خالد عبدالعزيز مدير بطولة كأس العالم للشباب‏,‏ والتي ستنظمها مصر‏2009‏ وعلاء عبدالعزيز وأحمد حبيب‏.‏
تقرير السياجي يتضمن تحديد بعض الاسماء التي يمكن التعاقد مع أحدها لتولي تدريب منتخب الشباب لاعداده بشكل جيد يتيح له تحقيق نتائج جيدة خاصة ان البطولة التي سيشارك فيها تقام في مصر‏.‏
ويناقش الاجتماع ايضا تشكيل منتخب مواليد‏92‏ الذي سيشارك في بطولة الأمم الافريقية‏2009‏ والتي ستقام تصفياتها‏2008‏ وتحديد الجهاز الفني الذي سيتولي المسئولية من الآن لاعطائه جميع الصلاحيات وتوفير كل الدعم المادي والمعنوي والاستعدادي‏.‏
كما يناقش الاجتماع الموافقة علي بعض الدعوات الخاصة باللعب مع منتخب الشباب في الأردن وقطر وايطاليا والتي تعتبر فرصة جيدة لتوفير احتكاك قوي للفريق الواعد الذي يشرف علي اعداده ربيع ياسين ومحمد الصيفي‏.‏ويعرض صلاح حسني سكرتير عام الاتحاد خلال الاجتماع كيفية استكمال خطة الهيكلة الادارية والتي بدأ العمل بها ومن المنتظر ان ينتهي تنفيذها بالكامل خلال أسبوعين‏.‏وسيتم خلال الجلسة تحديد اختيار من يتولي ادارة العلاقات العامة بعد تولي علاء عبدالعزيز منصب المدير الاداري لمنتخب مونديال الشباب‏.‏
من جانب آخر وافق المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة علي اعتماد مبلغ‏2‏ مليون و‏600‏ ألف جنيه لاستكمال اعمال السور الخارجي حول مركز المنتخبات الوطنية في‏6‏ أكتوبر حول المساحة الكلية البالغة‏37‏ فدانا والتي سيتم الانتهاء منها خلال أربعة أشهر‏.‏
وكان سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة قد اتفق مع المهندس حسن صقر علي التعاون في هذا المشروع‏,‏ وتم تكليف كل من مدحت شلبي مدير الاعلام والمشروع بعقد اجتماع مع مدحت البلتاجي المدير التنفيذي للمجلس القومي تم خلاله الاتفاق علي البند الخاص بالدعم‏.‏
كما اعتمد مجلس ادارة الاتحاد المنحة الخاصة بمشروع الهدف وهي الدفعة الثانية وقدرها‏400‏ ألف دولار وكذلك اعتمد الرسوم الهندسية التي قدمها المهندس مدحت الشاذلي استشاري المشروع وهي عبارة عن مضاعفة الطاقة الفندقية لفندق اللاعبين لتصل إلي‏60‏ غرفة وجمينزيوم يتسع لـ‏80‏ رياضيا ومطعم بطاقة‏200‏ فرد وانشاء غرف خلع ملابس تتسع لـ‏60‏ لاعبا‏.‏
وفي سياق متصل بدأت الشركات العالمية في التقدم بطلبات للمشاركة في مشروع انشاء الملعب الدولي من النجيل الصناعي الذي يتحمل تكاليفه الاتحاد الدولي بمحنة قدرها‏800‏ ألف دولار‏,‏ وتقدم الشركات عطاءاتها مباشرة للاتحاد الدولي من خلال الدكتور طه إسماعيل مدير مشروع الهدف عن شمال وشرق افريقيا‏.‏

----------


## عصام كابو

بقلم: محرر في الجول

*
 
الجوهري أثناء قيادته لمنتخب مصر في وقت سابق

اقترب المدرب المخضرم محمود الجوهري من تولي القيادة الفنية لمنتخب الشباب الذي يشارك في كأس العالم عام 2009 التي تستضيفها مصر إضافة إلى الإشراف الفني على كرة القدم باتحاد الكرة.

وعلى الرغم من أن اجتماع اتحاد الكرة يوم الثلاثاء لم يسفر عن قرارات معلنة لوسائل الإعلام بشأن تولي الجوهري مسؤولية منتخب الشباب إلا أن مصدر مطلع ذكر لـFilGoal.com أن المدرب المخضرم اقترب بشدة من تولي المنصب الشاغر "وسيتم الإعلان رسميا خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة حين الانتهاء من جميع التفاصيل المتعلقة بالعقد نهائيا".

وسيتولى الجوهري منصب المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب كما سيكون مشرفا فنيا على كرة القدم باتحاد الكرة.

وكان الجوهري - 70 عاما - يتولى تدريب منتخب الأردن منذ عام 2002 قبل أن يتولى منصب المشرف على كرة القدم بالاتحاد الأردني.

ويملك الجوهري تاريخا حافلا مع منتخب مصر الذي قاده في أكثر من مناسبة حقق فيها الفوز بلقب كأس الأمم الأفريقية عام 1998 وقاد "الفراعنة" لنهائيات كأس العالم للمرة الثانية في التاريخ عام 1990.

وتولى الجوهري تدريب الأهلي والزمالك في مصر واتحاد جدة وأهلي جدة السعوديين والشارقة والوحدة الإماراتيين ومنتخب عمان إضافة إلى منتخب الأردن الذي قاده إلى دور الثمانية لكأس أسيا عام 2004 في الصين.

إلى ذلك، قال المصدر لـFilGoal.com إن مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة قرر إقالة محمد علي رئيس لجنة شؤون اللاعبين وسيتم إعلان القرار بشكل رسمي قريبا مع إعلان اسم الرئيس الجديد للجنة "الذي سيكون من خارج الوسط الكروي".

وبرر المصدر إقالة علي بالأخطاء الجسيمة التي وقعت إبان توليه رئاسة لجنة شؤون اللاعبين وعمله مديرا للجنة المسابقات.*

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب يتدرب في باريس 20 أغسطس
حمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان مع الأهلي والإسماعيلي في السودان ونيجيريا
اختيار المحترفين.. الثلاثاء القادم

محمد مجاهد

وافق الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم والمشرف العام علي المنتخب الأول علي سفر كل من حمادة صدقي مدرب المنتخب وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي للمنتخب مع كل من الاهلي والاسماعيلي خلال مباراتهما يوم 19 اغسطس الحالي مع الهلال السوداني في رابطة الابطال الافريقية ومع دولفين النيجيري وذلك لمتابعة اللاعبين.. خلال المباراتين وكتابة تقرير عن مستوي لاعبي المنتخب بالفريقين ثم السفر بهما مباشرة من السودان ونيجيريا الي باريس عقب انتهاء المباراتين ليلحقوا ببعثة المنتخب الأول التي تسافر الي فرنسا في نفس اليوم للعب مع كوت ديفوار وديا 22 اغسطس الحالي. 
صرح الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب بانه سيتم يوم 7 اغسطس الحال اعلان اسماء اللاعبين المحترفين في الخارج الذين ينضمون للمعسكر للاشتراك في المباراة خاصة وان الجهاز اجري اتصالات بابراهيم سعيد الذي انضم لنادي انقرة التركي ويلعب اليوم مباراة ودية مع فريقه وكذلك أحمد حسن وحسام غالي ومحمد زيدان وعبدالظاهر السقا. 
قال ان اختيار اللاعبين المحترفين سيتم عقب انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع الاول لمسابقة الدوري العام وسيتم اعلان اسماء 25 لاعبا للانتظام في المعسكر الذي يبدأ 16 أغسطس الحالي ولكن السفر سيكون ل 21 لاعباً فقط..علي جانب اخر تم وضع برنامج تدريبي للمنتخب في باريس حيث يؤدي مرانه يومي 20. 21 اغسطس في الملعب الذي تقام عليه المباراة.

----------


## محمود زايد

حسن صقر:مشاركة المنتخب الوطني الأول إجبارياً.. في الدورة العربية
لدينا كل مقومات النجاح


أكد المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة أن مصر لديها كل مقومات نجاح الدورة العربية التي تستضيفها خلال الفترة من 11 إلي 25 نوفمبر القادم. وقال في تصريحات خاصة "للمساء" ان مصر كلها وراء انجاح هذه البطولة والتي بدأنا الإعداد لها منذ 8 شهور في تعاون متكامل ومستمر من كافة أجهزة الدولة واللجنة الوزارية العليا للدورة برئاسة الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء. 
أضاف المهندس حسن صقر أن مصر تشارك في الدورة بالمنتخب الأول لكرة القدم إجباريا وليس اختياريا ولا صحة بمشاركة المنتخب الأولمبي وذلك بعد أن قمت بالتنسيق مع اتحاد كرة القدم خاصة أن البطولة تقام علي أرض مصر ونحن دائما في الصدارة. 
جاء ذلك خلال إجراء مراسم قرعة دوررة الألعاب العربية التي تستضيفها مصر في بطولتي كرة القدم والكرة الطائرة والتي أسفرت عن وقوع مصر في مجموعة سهلة يمكن من خلالها التأهل للمربع الذهبي بسهولة خاصة وانها وقعت مع اليمن والمملكة العربية السعودية والسودان أما في الكرة الطائرة فوقعت مصر في المجموعة الثانية مع منتخبات تونس والمغرب والعراق والبحرين والكويت. 
حضر إجراءات القرعة الدكتور مفيد شهاب رئيس المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس وزراء الشباب والرياضة العرب وحسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة ورئيس اللجنة العليا المنظمة وعثمان السعد الأمين العام للاتحاد العربي للألعاب الرياضية وعبدالعظيم وزير محافظ القاهرة ود. حسني غندر مدير الدورة. 
قرعة كرة القدم 
بدأت مراسم قرعة كرة القدم بحضور الدكتور سحر الهواري ممثلة عن اتحاد الكرة بتوزيع الفرق إلي 4 مجموعات تقام في محافظات القاهرة والاسماعيلية والاسكندرية وبورسعيد ويشارك في البطولة 14منتخبا تم تقسيمها إلي 4 مجموعات واختارت مصر طبقا للائحة الاتحاد العربي أن تلعب في المجموعة التي تضم اليمن والسعودية والسودان واعتبرت هذه المجموعة الأولي التي ستقام منافساتها بالقاهرة والمجموعة الثانية تضم الكويت وقطر والإمارات وتقام المباريات في الاسماعيلية والمجموعة الثالثة تضم تونس وليبيا والمغرب والجزائر وتقام المنافسات في الاسكندرية وتضم المجموعة الرابعة كلاً من سوريا ولبنان وفلسطين وتقام مبارياتها في بورسعيد وكانت المفاجأة في القرعة بشأن توزيع المنتخبات حسب الموقع الجغرافي الذي قسم الوطن العربي ل 4 مناطق هي منطقة الخليج والشام والبحر الأحمر وشمال أفريقيا. أكد عثمان السعد الأمين العام للاتحاد العربي بأن هذه البطولة حدث رياضي كبير وبالطبع مشاركة الدول العربية في هذه البطولة في إطار توجيهات الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم لأن المشاركة خير تجمع شبابي عربي.

----------


## محمود زايد

اليوم مؤتمر صحفي للجوهري باتحاد الكرة

يعقد اتحاد كرة القدم مؤتمرا صحفيا في الواحدة ظهر اليوم بحضور سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد والكابتن محمود الجوهري وأعضاء مجلس الادارة يتم خلاله اعلان تفاصيل الاتفاق مع الجوهري لتولي مسئولية الادارة الفنية لاتحاد الكرة‏,‏ والتي ستتولي التخطيط العام لمسابقات الاتحاد وتنظيمها بشكل يصب في صالح الارتقاء باللعبة الشعبية الأولي وكذلك تطوير مسابقات البراعم والناشئين لتتلاءم مع احتياجات المنتخبات الوطنية في مختلف مراحلها‏.‏ وصرح سمير زاهر بأن التعاقد مع الجوهري للعمل مع اتحاد الكرة يعتبر اضافة مهمة سوف تعيد للكرة المصرية بريقهاخاصة في مراحل الناشئين في ضوء تمتع الجوهري بمواصفات خاصة تحتاجها هذه القطاعات سواء فنيا أو اداريا أو فكرا عاما متطورا متسقا مع مايحدث في العالم‏.‏وأوضح رئيس اتحاد الكرة أن الجوهري اكبر بكثير من أي منصب لكن وجوده والاستفادة من خبراته التدريبية والتخططية أصبح امرا ضروريا ولذلك كان قرارنا بعرض رغبتنا عليه للعمل معنا وهو ماتحقق أخيرا‏,‏ وسوف نتمسك بالجوهري صاحب أفضل الانتصارات في تاريخ الكرة المصرية‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

استبعاد ميدو من تشكيلة مصر امام ساحل العاج  




استبعد الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر الذي يواجه ساحل العاج وديا في 22 الحالي في فرنسا المهاجم احمد حسام ميدو بحجة ان اللاعب لم يستقر مع ناديه الجديد سندرلاند حتى الان في الوقت الذي تم فيه استدعاء المدافع حسام غالي المنتقل بدوره حديثا من توتنهام هوتسبر الى برمنغهام رغم انه يمر بالظروف عينها.
وضم المدير الفني حسن شحاتة من المحترفين خارج مصر كل من أحمد حسن (اندرلخت البلجيكي) وأحمد فتحي (شيفيلد يونايتد الانكليزي) وأحمد ابو مسلم (ستراسبورغ الفرنسي) ومحمد زيدان (هامبورغ الالماني) وشريف اكرامي (فيينورد الهولندي) وابراهيم سعيد (انقرة غوشو التركي).~
وقال شحاته أنه سيقوم باختيار بقية اللاعبين ال14 من الدوري المحلي عقب انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع الاول للدوري العام الجديد مشيرا الى أن الاختيارات سيتم فيها مراعاة احتياجات المنتخب في كافة المراكز والحالة الفنية والبدنية لمواجهة ساحل العاج في مباراة تعتبر فرصة مهمة للاستعداد قبل خوض مباريات التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة الى بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية التي تستضيفها غانا عام 2008.

----------


## محمود زايد

كل الاختصاصات للجوهري عدا المنتخب الأول‏..‏ وسكوب مدربا للشباب عامين بـ‏15‏ ألف دولار شهريا‏!‏


أعلن مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة المصري علي لسان رئيسه سمير زاهر عن تعاقده مع الكابتن محمود الجوهري مديرا فنيا للاتحاد لمدة سنتين دون إظهار صورة العقد أو الإعلان عن القيمة المالية‏,‏ وذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الكبير الذي عقد أمس بمقر الاتحاد بحضور الجوهري وسمير زاهر وبعض أعضاء مجلس الإدارة يتقدمهم أحمد شوبير وأحمد شاكر وحازم الهواري‏.‏

وأكد سمير زاهر سعادته البالغة بالتعاقد مع الجوهري ووصف الخطوة بأنها كانت مهمة وتأخرت كثيرا‏,‏ وقال‏:‏ إن الجوهري مفوض من قبل المجلس بالتخطيط لخريطة الكرة المصرية وكل منتخباتها فيما عدا المنتخب الأول في الوقت الحالي‏.‏

وتجنبا لأي مشكلات فقد اتفق سمير زاهر مع الجوهري علي تحديد الاختصاصات والمسئوليات وتحديد هيكلة الإدارة الفنية وتبدأ بالجوهري ومعه سكرتير الإدارة الفنية ومدير إداري بالإضافة إلي إدارة المنتخبات الوطنية ومساعدين للمدير الفني وتتحدد الاختصاصات الخاصة بمدير الإدارة الفنية في إدارة جميع الشئون الفنية والتنظيمية للاتحاد‏.‏

وتتضمن اختصاصات المدير الفني أيضا الإدارة والإشراف والتطوير للمنتخبات الوطنية وللمدير الفني الحق في الاختيار والاحلال والتبديل في الأجهزة الفنية والمعاونة‏.‏ أما فيما يخص المنتخب الأول فقد نجح سمير زاهر في اقناع الجوهري بعدم التدخل فيه من قريب أو بعيد في الوقت الحالي نزولا علي رغبة حسن شحاتة لذلك أكدت لائحة الاختصاصات أن يقتصر التعامل مع إدارة المنتخب الوطني الأول الحالي علي التنسيق والتشاور وتقديم المعاونة إذا ما طلب ذلك من الجوهري‏.‏

كذلك فقد منحت اللائحة للجوهري حق وضع السياسة العامة والخطط والبرامج وطرق وأساليب اللعب الموحدة وتحديد المعسكرات الداخلية والخارجية ومباريات الاحتكاك وتسمية أعضاء البعثات من اللاعبين وأعضاء الأجهزة الفنية لكل مرحلة بالإضافة إلي تحديد المراحل السنية لكل مسابقة موسميا‏,‏ بحيث تتوافق مع أجندة الكاف والفيفا وتنظيم المسابقات المحلية التي تتناسب مع برامج المنتخبات الوطنية‏.‏

وقد وعد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة خلال المؤتمر الصحفي أمس أن المجلس سيقرر تعيين الجوهري في كل اللجان الرئيسية بالاتحاد كعضو‏,‏ وأن المجلس طلب مذكرة رسمية من الجوهري تحمل متطلباته خلال المرحلة المقبلة وتشكيل اللجان والتوقيتات الخاصة بالانتهاء من العمل لكي يبدأ مرحلة التنفيذ فورا‏.‏ أما الجوهري فقد أكد أنه بدأ العمل الفعلي بترتيب بعض الأمور وتحديد السلبيات وكيفية علاجها وأثني علي المنتخب الأول ومشواره وتمني نجاحه مؤكدا أنه في حالة عدم استكمال الجهاز لمهمته بعد كأس العالم سيكون له دور بالتأكيد في الإشراف علي المنتخب الأول‏.‏

في الوقت نفسه يصل خلال الأيام المقبلة التشيكي ميروسلاف سكوب الحاصل علي فضية كأس العالم للشباب بكندا لتوقيع عقد مع اتحاد الكرة يتولي بمقتضاه منصب المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب الذي سيخوض مونديال‏2009‏ مقابل‏15‏ ألف دولار شهريا علي أن يتم خصم الضرائب من راتبه‏.‏ العقد ستكون مدته عامين وينتهي بنهاية مونديال الشباب‏,‏ وذلك في حالة موافقة المدرب التشيكي علي مسودة العقد التي أرسلها له اتحاد الكرة أمس عبر الفاكس‏.‏ وكانت‏7‏ أيام رياضة قد انفردت الأسبوع الماضي بأن سكوب هو المرشح الأول لما يملكه من سجل انجازات حافل وقوي‏.‏

----------


## حسام عمر

*اعلان اسماء لاعبى المنتخب الوطنى استعدادا لمباراة ساحل العاج**الاربعاء 15 اغسطس، 2007* ***أعلن الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة أسماء اللاعبين المختارين لمعسكر المنتخب الوطنى الأول استعدادا للسفر الى فرنسا للمباراة الودية الدولية أمام ساحل العاج يوم 22/8/2007 على النحو التالى


1- عصام الحضرى 
2- محمد عبد المنصف 
3- شريف اكرامى 
4- وائل جمعة 
5- شادى محمد 
6- هانى سعيد 
7- ابراهيم سعيد 
8- سيد معوض 
9- احمد ابو مسلم 
10- احمد المحمدى 
11- احمد فتحى 
12- محمد شوقى 
13- حسنى عبد ربه 
14- محمد ابو تريكة 
15- عمر جمال 
16- جمال حمزة 
17- محمد زيدان 
18- عماد متعب 
19- حسام غالى 
20- احمد حسن 
21- عمرو زكى 


وسيتجمع الفريق يوم السبت 18/8 على أن يسافر يوم الأحد 19/8 بدون لاعبى الأهلى والاسماعيلى الذين سيلحقون بالبعثة بعد انتهاء مبارياتهم الافريقية مباشرة

وستقام المباراة يوم الأربعاء 22/8 بملعب شارلوت بباريس والذى يسع 20 الف متفرج ليعود الفريق يوم الخميس 23/8 باذن الله*
*المصدر موقع الأتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم*

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطنى لكرة القدم يتوجه لفرنسا /الاحد / لأداء مباراة كوت ديفوار الودية


تغادر الى فرنسا "الاحد" بعثة المنتخب الوطنى لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاته المدير الفنى لأداء المباراة الودية الدولية أمام منتخب كوت ديفوار يوم الأربعاء المقبل فى باريس.وقد اختار الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب 24 لاعبا هم:عصام الحضرى محمد عبدالمنصف شريف إكرامى وائل جمعة شادى محمد هانى سعيد ابراهيم سعيد محمود فتح الله احمد عيد عبد الملك عبد السلام نجاح سيد معوض احمد ابو مسلم احمد المحمدى احمد فتحى محمد شوقى حسنى عبد ربه محمد ابو تريكه عمر جمال جمال حمزة محمد زيدان عماد متعب حسام غالى احمد حسن عمرو زكى.وتقرر أن يسافر المنتخب بدون لاعبى الأهلى والاسماعيلى الذين سيلحقون بالبعثة بعد انتهاء مبارياتهما الافريقية مباشرة حيث يلعب غدا النادى الاهلى مع نادى الهلال السودانى باستاد أم درمان بالسودان فى دور الثمانية لدورى رابطة الأبطال الافريقية بينما يلتقى نادى الاسماعيلى مع نادى دولفين النيجيرى فى دور الثمانية لكأس الكونفيدرالية الافريقية.
يشار إلى أنه ستقام مباراة المنتخب مع كوت ديفوار بملعب شارلوت بباريس والذى يسع 20 الف متفرج ليعود الفريق فى اليوم التالى مباشرة الى القاهرة.

----------


## محمود زايد

القائمة تضم أفضل العناصر والفوز هدفنا أمام الأفيال
حسن شحاته يدافع عن اختياراته  


دافع حسن شحاته المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول عن اختياراته للقائمة المسافرة إلي فرنسا لخوض المباراة الودية أمام كوت ديفوار ضمن استعدادات المنتخب للقاء بوروندي في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم غانا‏2008‏ مؤكدا أن المجموعة التي وقع عليها الاختياره هي الأفضل في تلك المرحلة‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن معظم اللاعبين بعيدون عن حساسية وجاهزية المباريات الرسمية وهناك عدد من اللاعبين لم يشارك مع فريقه في أولي مباريات الدوري‏,‏ وبالتالي فهذه الفترة تعتبر خطوة لتجهيزهم‏.‏
أضاف شحاتة أن الهدف من مباراة كوت ديفوار بفرنسا هو الاستعداد بقوة وتجهيز المنتخب لمباراة بوروندي في تصفيات الأمم الإفريقية غانا‏2008‏ التي يعتبرها أهم من مباراة كوت ديفوار الودية‏,‏ وأكد أنه سيلعب علي الفوز في هذه المباراة وسيسعي المنتخب من خلال هذه المباراة التي سيشاهدها العالم كله إلي تقديم صورة طيبة عن الكرة المصرية للتأكيد أننا أبطال القارة السمراء‏.‏
وقال أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي أن مستوي الحراس الثلاثة سواء عصام الحضري‏,‏ محمد عبدالمنصف‏,‏ شريف إكرامي‏,‏ مطمئن للغاية ولا داعي للقلق علي حراسة المرمي‏,‏ وأكد أن مباراة كوت ديفوار لن تشهد مفاجآت في التشكيل تحديدا في حراسة المرمي حي سيتم الاعتماد علي عصام الحضري كحارس أساسي في المباراة‏.‏
وعن ضم شريف إكرامي للمنتخب رغم عدم مشاركته مع فريقه فينورد الهولندي قال سليمان إنه تابع بنفسه فترة إعداد الفريق الهولندي قبل بداية الدوري وتضمنت هذه الفترة دورة نظمها فينورد الهولندي وشارك خلالها شريف إكرامي أمام ليفربول الانجليزي وظهر بمستوي طيب للغاية‏.‏
وحول تعثر سفر الثلاثي أحمد فتحي وحسام غالي وإبراهيم سعيد مع المنتخب إلي فرنسا‏,‏ قال سمير عدلي المدير الإداري أن السبب هو عدم تمكن الثلاثي من الحصول علي تأشيرة الدخول إلي فرنسا بعكس باقي اللاعبين المحترفين المنضمين للمنتخب وهم محمد زيدان‏,‏ أحمد حسن‏,‏ أحمد أبومسلم‏,‏ شريف إكرامي حيث تتبع البلاد التي يلعبون بها لدول الاتحاد الأوروبي‏.‏وأعرب حسني عبدربه لاعب الإسماعيلي عن سعادته البالغة للانضمام للمنتخب في هذا التوقيت ورغم أنه بعيد عن المباريات الرسمية منذ فترة إلا أنه يشارك في تدريبات الإسماعيلي بانتظام وأكد حسني أنه يتمني المشاركة في المباراة أمام كوت ديفوار مشيرا إلي أنه سيبذل قصاري جهده في حالة المشاركة لكي يكون عند حسن ظن الجهاز الفني للفريق الذي منحه هذه الفرصة لاستعادة حساسية المباريات الرسمية‏.‏
أما عمرو زكي مهاجم الزمالك فأكد أنه لابديل عن الفوز في هذه المباراة التي يعتبرها خير استعداد لمباراتي بوروندي وبتسوانا في تصفيات الأمم الإفريقية المقبلة بغانا‏.‏وكان المنتخب الوطني قد أدي مرانه علي الملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة بقيادة حسن شحاتة‏,‏ وشارك في المران تسعة لاعبين فقط هم محمد شوقي من الأهلي وعمرو زكي ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمود فتح الله وجمال حمزة من الزمالك وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وعبدالسلام نجاح من حرس الحدود وأحمد المحمدي من إنبي وحسني عبدربه من الإسماعيلي‏.‏
واستمر المران الرئيسي للمنتخب بالأمس لساعة ونصف تقريبا قام خلالها اللاعبون التسعة بالجري حول الملعب كما تم عمل تقسيمة من فريقين كل فريق يضم أربعة لاعبين‏.‏
كانت بعثة المنتخب قد غادرت القاهرة صباحا في طريقها لفرنسا بمجموعة اللاعبين الذين انتظموا في التدريبات ويلحق بهم لاعبو الأهلي المحترفون‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

اليوم‏..‏ اكتمال صفوف المنتخب الوطني بفرنسا استعدادا للقاء كوت ديفوار وديا

تكتمل اليوم صفوف المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بفرنسا استعدادا لمواجهة كوت ديفوار وديا وذلك بانضمام لاعبي الاهلي والاسماعيلي والمحترفين عقب وصولهم إلي باريس‏,‏ حيث يأتي قادما عبر القاهرة من السودان كل من عصام الحضري وشادي محمد ووائل جمعة ومحمد أبو تريكة وعماد متعب وينضم إليهم في ترانزيت القاهرة عبدالسلام نجاح وأحمد شوبير رئيس البعثة‏.‏
تكتمل اليوم صفوف المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بفرنسا استعدادا لمواجهة كوت ديفوار وديا وذلك بانضمام لاعبي الاهلي والاسماعيلي والمحترفين عقب وصولهم إلي باريس‏,‏ حيث يأتي قادما عبر القاهرة من السودان كل من عصام الحضري وشادي محمد ووائل جمعة ومحمد أبو تريكة وعماد متعب وينضم إليهم في ترانزيت القاهرة عبدالسلام نجاح وأحمد شوبير رئيس البعثة‏.‏
اما لاعبو الاسماعيلي عمر جمال وسيد معوض وهاني سعيد فيتجهون من نيجيريا مباشرة إلي فرنسا‏,‏ وكذلك ينضم إلي الفريق المحترفون الأربعة شريف اكرامي‏(‏ حارس فينورد‏)‏ وأحمد حسن قادما من بلجيكا ومحمد زيدان قادما من المانيا وأحمد أبو مسلم المتواجد في فرنسا بالفعل مع ناديه ستراسبورج‏.‏
وبعد انضمام هؤلاء اللاعبين إلي زملائهم الثمانية المتواجدين بالفعل مع المنتخب تكتمل الصفوف ويبدأ الفريق أولي تدريباته اليوم علي ملعب شارلون الذي يستضيف مباراة مصر وكوت ديفوار مساء بعد غد الاربعاء ضمن الأجندة الدولية للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا وفي اطار استعدادات منتخب مصر للعودة من جديد إلي التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة إلي نهائيات كأس الامم‏2008,‏ والتي يتبقي له فيها جولتان يلعب الاولي فيها امام بوروندي يوم‏9‏ سبتمبر المقبل خارج ملعبه قبل ان يستضيف بتسوانا في الجولة الاخيرة بالقاهرة‏.‏
وسوف يؤدي المنتخب الوطني تدريبه الرئيسي للمباراة غدا علي نفس الملعب وفي نفس توقيت المباراة المقرر لها أن تقام في الثانية من مساء الاربعاء بتوقيت فرنسا السابعة بتوقيت القاهرة كما أعلنته الشركة المنظمة للمباراة وفقا للظروف المتاحة في باريس التي تستضيف‏3‏ مباريات ودية دولية في نفس اليوم أيضا‏.‏
وقد وصل الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني أمس إلي باريس يصطحب معه ثمانية لاعبين فقط هم جمال حمزة وعمرو زكي وأحمد المحمدي والحارس محمد عبدالمنصف وأحمد عيد عبدالملك ومحمود فتح الله ومحمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه‏,‏ واستغرقت رحلتهم إلي فرنسا التي بدأت في الحادية عشرة من صباح الامس ما يقارب من الاربع ساعات إلي جانب مسافة الوصول إلي فندق الاقامة وترتيباتها‏,‏ لكن فضل الجهاز الفني منحهم بعض الراحة بعد هذه الرحلة قبل بدء التدريبات اليوم‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب يطير إلي باريس لمواجهة أفيال كوت ديفوار

تغادر في الحادية عشرة صباح اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني إلي فرنسا لأداء المباراة الودية المقررة أمام كوت ديفوار علي ملعب شارل تي بالعاصمة باريس في الثامنة من مساء «الأربعاء» المقبل ويلحق أحمد شوبير رئيس البعثة بها غداً. 
وكان الفريق قد تجمع مساء أمس حيث أدي مراناً واحداً بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة بحضور ٨ لاعبين هم: محمد عبدالمنصف ومحمود فتح الله وجمال حمزة وعمرو زكي ومحمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه وعبدالسلام نجاح وأحمد عيد عبدالملك في ظل ارتباط لاعبي الأهلي والإسماعيلي باللعب اليوم في دوري رابطة الأبطال وكأس الكونفيدرالية.
 من ناحية أخري، أجل حسن شحاتة المدير الفني تشكيل الفريق إلي اللحظات الأخيرة انتظاراً لموقف لاعبي الأهلي والإسماعيلي، خصوصاً بعد أن وضعته الظروف في مأزق نتيجة غياب الثلاثي أحمد فتحي وحسام غالي وإبراهيم سعيد الذين فشلوا في الحصول علي تأشيرة دخول الأراضي الفرنسية.
 ويسعي الجهاز للتغلب علي النقص العددي في الوسط الدفاعي والظهير الأيمن في ظل غياب غالي وفتحي وعدم جاهزية محمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه بسبب ابتعادهما عن المشاركة قبل فترة، ويفاضل الجهاز الفني بين الدفع بأحمد حسن في أحد المركزين، خصوصاً أن خبرة أحمد المحمدي لا تؤهله للبدء في مركز الظهير الأيمن علي أن يتم الدفع بشوقي أو عبدربه في وسط الملعب.
علي صعيد آخر، برأ سمير عدلي نفسه من تهمة التقاعس عن استخراج التأشيرة الخاصة باللاعبين أحمد فتحي وحسام غالي وإبراهيم سعيد، مؤكداً أنه أخطر اللاعبين جميعاً وبعلم الجهاز الفني بضرورة التحرك لاستخراج التأشيرات قبل السفر بوقت كاف، خصوصاً أن قواعد بعض الدول الأوروبية تلزم الراغبين في الحصول علي التأشيرة بترك بصمات اليدين والوجه. وأضاف أن إبراهيم سعيد تحرك في اللحظات الأخيرة وطلب مساعدة ناديه للحصول علي التأشيرة، وأشار إلي انتظار الجهاز الفني حسم موقفه، خصوصاً أن موقف أحمد عيد يرتبط بإبراهيم سعيد.
يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي أصيب فيه غالي وفتحي بخيبة أمل بعد تأكد فشلهما في الانضمام للمنتخب، خصوصاً أن المباراة كانت تمثل الفرصة الأخيرة للفت الأنظار للحصول علي عروض بعد تجميدهما بناديي توتنهام وشيفيلد.

----------


## محمود زايد

الفراعنة والأفيال‏..‏ لقاء الكبار في فرنسا
المنتخب يتطلع لترويض محترفي كوت ديفوار
في مواجهة إفريقية من العيار الثقيل
شــــحاتة يعالـج لاعبـي الأهـــلي والإسماعيلي نفسيا  
رسالة باريس‏:‏ عادل أمين


بين طموح الفراعنة في اثبات التفوق‏..‏ ورغبة الأفيال في الثأر واستعادة الثقة‏,‏ يشهد ستاد تشارل تييه في السابعة والربع بتوقيت فرنسا‏..‏ الثامنة والربع بتوقيت القاهرة‏..‏ مواجهة افريقية من العيار الثقيل بين منتخبنا الوطني وكوت ديفوار ضمن مباريات الأجندة الدولية للاتحاد الدولي‏.‏

وتأتي المباراة في إطار استعدادات المنتخبين للجولة الأخيرة في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا‏,‏ حيث يحتل منتخبنا الوطني قمة مجموعته برصيد‏8‏ نقاط وبفارق نقطة عن بتسوانا‏,‏ فيما يتصدر منتخب الأفيال قمة المجموعة الأولي برصيد‏9‏ نقاط وبفارق‏3‏ نقاط عن الجابون‏..‏ وبالتالي تعد هذه المواجهة ذات أهمية خاصة ومهمة مزدوجة مما يضفي عليها مزيدا من الاثارة لاسيما وأن كل فريق يمتلك من الحافز والرغبة ما يجعله يسعي بقوة لتقديم عرض مثير وحسم نتيجة المباراة لمصلحته‏.‏

وإذا كان الألماني شتيلكه المدير الفني لكوت ديفوار قد حرص علي استدعاء‏19‏ محترفا للمواجهة يأتي علي رأسهم دروجبا وكالو نجما تشيلسي الانجليزي وأرونا كونيه نجم ايندهوف الهولندي بالاضافة إلي توريه نجم برشلونة وذكورا لاعب توتنهام وشتيف جوهوري لاعب جلادباخ في الألماني‏,‏ فإن ذلك يعني ببساطة شديدة أنه يدرك تماما قوة منتخبنا الوطني ويسعي لتقديم عرض قوي أمامه يثبت به أنه الأفضل‏.‏

وعلي النقيض تماما نجد أن منتخبنا الوطني يخوض المباراة وهو يمر بظروف استثنائية في ظل الحالة السيئة التي تسيطر علي لاعبي الأهلي والاسماعيلي الذين يمثلون العمود الفقري للمنتخب بسبب خسارة الأول من الهلال السوداني صفر‏/3‏ في دوري الأبطال الافريقي والثاني من دولفين النيجيري بهدفين في كأس الكونفدرالية وهو الأمر الذي وضع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني في مأزق حرج وكان همه الأول والأوحد هو الخروج باللاعبين من هذه الحالة وقد نجح في ذلك إلي حد بعيد وهو ما تجلي في المران الأخير الذي أداه الفريق وهو مكتمل الصفوف وظهر خلاله جميع اللاعبين في حالة فنية وبدنية رائعة‏.‏

وأعرب حسن شحاتة عن أمله في أن يؤدي الفريق مباراة كبيرة تليق بسمعته كبطل لإفريقيا وتؤكد أنه قادر علي مواصلة مسيرته في التصفيات بنجاح خاصة وأن المنتخب لم يخض مباريات قوية منذ لقائه الأخير مع موريتانيا في كأس الأمم‏.‏

ويراهن شحاتة علي أن المنتخب سيخوض اللقاء بكل قوة وسيسعي جاهدا لإسعاد الجالية المصرية التي تحيط بالفريق منذ لحظة وصوله وبالتالي فالجميع مطالبون ببذل قصاري الجهد لاسعادها‏.‏

جدير بالذكر أن مران أمس هو الوحيد الذي أداه الفريق مكتمل الصفوف حيث طارت البعثة الي باريس علي ثلاثة أفواج الأول من القاهرة والثاني من السودان وضم لاعبي الأهلي والثالث من نيجيريا وضم لاعبي الإسماعيلي سيد معوض وعمر جمال وهاني سعيد هذا بخلاف المحترفين في أوروبا‏.‏

هنا باريس
‏*‏ شادي محمد أصيب بقطع في ذقنه بعد اصطدامه بالتكييف في غرفته مما استلزم اجراء‏3‏ غرز لكن ذلك لن يؤثر علي مشاركته في اللقاء‏.‏
‏
*‏ سيد معوض فقد حقيبته في المطار خلال الرحلة من لاجوس إلي باريس واضطر لشراء حذاء قبل مران أمس‏.‏
‏
*‏ شريف إكرامي حارس فينورد الهولندي حضر إلي هنا بسيارته الخاصة بناء علي استدعاء حسن شحاتة بعد أن فشل في اللحاق بالطائرة فاضطر للحضور برا وانضم للمعسكر أمس الأول‏.‏
‏
*‏ يتوجه عماد متعب ومحمد شوقي إلي انجلترا عقب المباراة مباشرة للخضوع للاختبارات بنادي ميدلسبره الانجليزي‏.‏
‏
*‏ يدير المباراة طاقم حكام فرنسي ويتم نقلها للتليفزيون المصري علي الهواء مباشرة‏.‏
‏
*‏ إذاعة الشرق هنا في باريس أجرت العديد من اللقاءات مع أعضاء الجهاز الفني ولاعبي المنتخب‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

الليلة‏..‏ وتحديدا في الثامنة والربع مساء بتوقيت القاهرة ـ السابعة مساء بتوقيت العاصمة الفرنسية باريس ـ يلعب المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم مع كوت ديفوار وديا علي استاد شارلوت ويديرها طاقم تحكيم فرنسي‏,‏ وهي مباراة ضمن الأجندة الدولية للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا ويعتبرها المنتخب الوطني اعدادا واستعدادا لمباراة بوروندي المقرر لها يوم‏9‏ سبتمبر المقبل ببوروندي ضمن الجولة قبل الأخيرة من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا‏,‏ حيث يحتل منتخب مصر صدارة المجموعة الثانية برصيد‏8‏ نقاط‏,‏ مقابل‏7‏ نقاط لبتسوانا‏,‏ و‏6‏ نقاط لبوروندي‏,‏ و‏4‏ نقاط لموريتانيا‏.‏

وعلي مذهب الإعداد والاستعداد يكون الهدف دائما من اقامة المباريات الودية باعتبارها التجارب العملية للتعرف علي الأمور الفنية سواء علي مستوي الأندية أو المنتخبات‏,‏ ولكن مباريات منتخب مصر أصبحت تقام لأهداف مختلفة تماما بعد أن فقدت الظروف التي تساندها لتحقيق الاستفادة‏,‏ فإلي متي ستظل مباريات منتخب مصر الودية تقام فقط من أجل تحقيق مكسب مادي للاخرين علي حساب الفريق وجهازه الفني الذي يكون الخاسر دائما؟‏!‏

وبإيضاح أكثر‏,‏ فإن هذا الكلام يأتي بعدما حدث في مباراة المنتخب الوطني الودية الأخيرة بالكويت في مهرجان اعتزال أحد اللاعبين وكانت الأمور محرجة وقتها للفريق الذي ظهر بشكل غير لائق لانه لم يتجمع قبلها ولم يستعد وجاء لاعبوه مهرولين من مباريات أنديتهم مباشرة بدون راحة‏,‏ وتحدث الجميع وقتها عن ضرورة توفير الظروف المناسبة للمنتخب حتي يلعب ويستفيد من المباريات الودية‏..‏ واليوم ها هو المنتخب يعود للظهور من جديد بعد راحة سلبية بدأت يوم‏13‏ يونيو الماضي أي مايتجاوز الـ‏60‏ يوما‏,‏ ليواجه تجربة جديدة بدون تجهيز أيضا أو استعداد‏,‏ فكيف يستفيد وماذا نتوقع منه أن يقدم لنا؟‏!‏

إن مباراة اليوم لا غبار أو تشكيك في انها أمام منافس قوي وافريقي وخير اعداد لكل شيء ولكن في حالة انها تقام في ظروف تساعد علي ذلك‏,‏ فليس معني أنك ستلعب مع كوت ديفوار أنك ستستفيد في ظل هذه الظروف التي يمر بها لاعبوك من اجهاد وعدم توافر فرصة حقيقية ـ ليس لتجمعهم ـ بل لالتقائهم ببعض علي الأقل‏,‏ بعد أن أتي كل منهم يحمل حقائبه عبر طريق مختلف وانتهت رحلاتهم من المطار الي الملعب مباشرة‏,‏ يضاف الي ذلك ان الحقيقة تقول إن الاستعداد لبوروندي لا يحتاج إلي اللعب مع كوت ديفوار وجلب مزيد من الارهاق للاعبين عبر السفر في رحلات متعددة‏,‏ كما أن من يشاركون في مباراة اليوم قد لا يشاركون امام بوروندي وأين المحترفون الذين تقلص عددهم الي ثلاثة فقط باعتبار أن شريف اكرامي سيكون في نزهة‏!!‏

وقبل أن نغلق باب التساؤلات ونتحدث عن النواحي الفنية لمباراة اليوم‏,‏ تتبقي نقطة واحدة هي لماذا لم تتم إقامة هذه المباراة في القاهرة في ظل هذه الظروف‏,‏ خاصة أن فرنسا ستقام فيها اليوم‏3‏ مباريات ودية أخري وبالطبع لن تجذب مباراة مصر وكوت ديفوار جمهورا امام لقاء فرنسا مع سلوفاكيا‏,‏ وكذلك البرازيل مع الجزائر؟‏!..‏ أليس استاد القاهرة أفضل من ملعب شارلوت الذي يشبه ملعب نادي الترسانة؟‏!..‏ وإذا كانت الاجابة بإنه لتعويد لاعبي المنتخب علي اللعب خارج ملعبهم لأن كأس الأمم المقبلة ستكون بغانا‏,‏ فهي اجابة غير منطقية في الوقت الحالي‏,‏ وإذا كنا نريدها كذلك فهي ليست الآن‏,‏ ولكن في معسكرك الذي ستقيمه للاعداد لذلك ـ في حالة تأهلك إن شاء الله ـ ووقتها يمكنك جعله معسكرا خارجيا وتلعب فيه مباريات ودية كما تشاء خارج ملعبك‏!!‏

المهم‏..‏ إن مباراة اليوم سيركز فيها الجهاز الفني علي اللعب بأفضل العناصر المتاحة لديه من اللاعبين الموجودين وتشير توجهاته وافكاره حول الدفع بعصام الحضري‏(‏ محمد عبدالمنصف‏)‏ في حراسة المرمي وفقا لما تحدده العوامل النفسية لكليهما صباح اليوم‏,‏ وفي الدفاع سيلعب بمحمود فتح الله كليبرو وأمامه وائل جمعة وهاني سعيد أو‏(‏ شادي محمد‏),‏ وعلي الأطراف أحمد أبومسلم‏(‏ يسارا‏)‏ وأحمد حسن‏(‏ يمينا‏)‏ وفي قلب الوسط محمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه وفي الهجوم محمد زيدان وعماد متعب أو عمرو زكي‏..‏ وهذا هو التصور المبدئي الذي أعلنه الجهاز الفني لتشكيل مباراة اليوم والذي سيستقر عليه بشكل نهائي بعد المحاضرة الصباحية مع اللاعبين‏..‏

ولأن ذكريات مواجهة كوت ديفوار في آخر لقاء بنهائي كأس الأمم الافريقية‏2006‏ لن تكون حاضرة اليوم في باريس بعد اختلاف الظروف‏,‏ فإن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يخشي كثيرا مفاجآت منافسه ويعلم ان لديه الكثير من الأوراق القوية التي قد ترهق لاعبيه‏,‏ لذلك سيحرص حسن شحاتة المدير الفني ومعاونوه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان علي البعد عن أي مخاطرة في مباراة اليوم واللعب بتوازن وهدوء وتركيز حتي تخرج الصورة بشكل أفضل‏,‏ وفي المقابل سيسعي الجهاز الفني لمنتخب كوت ديفوار للعب أيضا بأحسن عناصره في الهجوم الذي سيقوده دروجبا متحفزا وساعيا للثأر من الخسارة مرتين امام منتخب مصر في كأس الأمم الإفريقية‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

ايمن يونس :مباراة مصر وكوت ديفوار هامة لعودة التجانس فى المنتخب


صرح الكابتن ايمن يونس عضو الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم بأن اللقاء الودى بين منتخبى مصر وكوت ديفوار "الاربعاء" باستاد شارلوت بفرنسا سيكون فرصة لعودة التجانس الفكرى بين لاعبى منتخبنا الاول والجهاز الفنى بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة .واضاف يونس لوكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط اليوم "الثلاثاء " ان المباراة تعتبر تجربة هامة ومفيدة للفريق المصرى قبل استكمال التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية بغانا 2008 خاصة وانها امام فريق يتميز بمهارات فنية وبدنية عالية ويضم نجوم فى اقوى الاندية الاوروبية وهو ما سيعود بلا شك بالفائدة على منتخبنا .
واكد ان منتخب مصر لديه القدرة على تقديم مستوى فنى وبدنى مميز ومجاراة المنافس بقوة مشيرا الى ان منتخبنا الوطنى /حامل اللقب الافريقى / يملك الخبرة الكافية لمواجهة المنتخبات القوية .
واوضح ايمن يونس ان غياب اكثر من لاعب مؤثر مثل محمد ابو تريكة نجم النادى الاهلى عن لقاء كوت ديفوار لن يقلل من اهمية المباراة التى يخوضها الجهاز الفنى من اجل الاحتكاك والاستفادة .

----------


## محمود زايد

استعدادا لمونديال الشباب‏2009‏
منتخب الشباب يهزم عمان‏1/‏ صفر وديا في أولي تجاربه الدولية


حقق منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم الفوز علي نظيره العماني‏1/‏ صفر في المباراة الودية الدولية الاولي التي أقيمت بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة أول أمس‏,‏ وأحرز هدف المباراة الوحيد أحمد حسني في الدقيقة الثانية من الشوط الثاني وشهد اللقاء الكابتن محمود الجوهري ـ المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمخطط للمنتخبات‏.‏
وجاءت المباراة في اطار استعدادات الفريقين لمونديال‏2009‏ التي ستقام في مصر وعبر ربيع ياسين المدرب العام للمنتخب عن رضاه التام عن المستوي الذي ظهر به الفريق‏,‏ وصرح قائلا‏:‏ بلا شك تعتبر هذه البداية طيبة لكونها المباراة الاولي لنا برغم ان المنتخب العماني خاض من قبل‏5‏ لقاءات ودية دولية أمام كل من سوريا‏(3‏ مباريات‏)‏ والامارات والاردن‏..‏ وأصاف انه حرصت علي اشراك أكبر عدد ممكن من اللاعبين المنضمين مؤخرا لصفوف المنتخب للوقوف علي مستواهم الفني والبدني‏.‏وأكد محمد الصيفي ـ المدرب المساعد للفريق علي ان الفريق يسير في الطريق الصحيح وان كان هناك بعض الأخطاء سهل علي تداركها خلال الفترة المقبلة‏..‏ وأضاف ان الفريق سوف يبدأ السبت المقبل معسكرا مغلقا استعدادا لمواجهة نظيره القطري بالدوحة‏19‏ سبتمبر المقبل وخوض الدورة الودية بايطاليا في الفترة من‏24‏ وحتي‏29‏ من نفس الشهر كما تلقي المنتخب دعوة للعب في عمان لم تتحدد موعدها وعن المستوي الذي ظهر عليه حراس مرمي المنتخب خلال اللقاء قال فكري صالح‏..‏ مدرب حراس المرمي قد أدي كل من البشبيشي وأبوجبل مباراة رائعة ولكن مازال هناك المزيد من أجل الوصول للفورمة العالية استعدادا للحدث العالمي‏.‏
ومن جانبه قام محمود الجوهري بالشد من أزر الفريق قبل المباراة‏,‏ وقام بتهنئتهم عقب تحقيق الفوز وقال لاشك ان الاداء شابه الحماس الزائد وخاصة من لاعبينا وقد ظهروا بمستوي بشر بالخير وقام بتنفيذ طريقة اللعب‏(2/4/4)‏ بطريقة ممتازة في ظل التوجيه والادارة الجيدة من خلال الجهاز الفني بقيادة ربيع ياسين‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

الحضـــــــري أنقـــذ المنتخـــــب في فرنســــا
أبطل مفعول هجمات الأفيال فانتهت المباراة بالتعادل السلبي
منتخب كوت ديفوار فعل كل شيء إلا التهديف‏..‏ وشحاتة اكتفي بالمشاهدة 

لعله بات واجبا علي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة وجميع لاعبي المنتخب أن يتقدموا بوافر الشكر والتقدير إلي الحارس عصام الحضري‏,‏ الذي أنقذ الفريق من هزيمة مؤكدة أمام أفيال كوت ديفوار ونجح في الذود عن مرماه في أكثر من‏5‏ فرص مؤكدة لينتهي اللقاء الودي الذي جري بين الفريقين أمس في باريس بالتعادل السلبي‏.‏
وأجمالا يمكن التأكيد أن منتخبنا الوطني ظهر في حالة متواضعة للغاية‏,‏ ولم يستطع لاعبوه مجاراة سرعة ولياقة وتألق لاعبي كوت ديفوار‏,‏ واكتفوا أغلب الوقت باللجوء للدفاع للذود عن المرمي دون أن يكون لهم أي تأثير هجومي يذكر‏.‏
وفي عودة لرصد أحداث المباراة‏,‏ نجد أن الفريقين نزلا إلي أرض الملعب‏,‏ وكل منهما يسعي إلي فرض سيطرته وتأكيد تفوقه مبكرا‏,‏ ووضح منذ الوهلة الأولي أن الفريق الإيفواري هو الأفضل تنظيما والأكثر سيطرة علي منطقة المناورات‏,‏ ومع الثواني الأولي تلوح فرصة ذهبية لذكورا ينقذها أحمد المحمدي باقتدار‏,‏ وبعد ثلاث دقائق ينفرد دروجبا‏,‏ ولكن الحضري العملاق يخرج في الوقت القاتل‏,‏ ويقطع الكرة منقذا الفراعنة من هدف مؤكد‏.‏ومع الدقيقة‏21‏ تلوح فرصة حقيقية لحسني عبدربه الذي انفرد بالمرمي بعد رفعة متقنة من أبومسلم‏,‏ إلا أنه تباطأ ودار حول نفسه ليشتتها الدفاع‏.‏
ويهبط الأداء فجأة وينحصر وسط الملعب دون خطورة حقيقية علي المرميين‏,‏ إلا أن كوت ديفوار بقي هو الأكثر محاولة‏,‏ وينقذ الحضري ضربة رأس صاروخية من تورييه‏.‏ويخرج محمد زيدان من الملعب مصابا‏,‏ وتجري محاولات مكثفة لعلاجه تكلل بالنجاح‏,‏ ويعاود الأفيال نشاطهم وينفرد دروجبا‏,‏ ويطلق قذيفة تسكن الشباك‏,‏ إلا أن الحكم الفرنسي يشير بالتسلل ملغيا الهدف وسط حسرة من دروجبا الذي وعد بهز شباك الحضري‏ ويعاود الحكم ويلغي هدفا لمحمد زيدان بدعوي التسلل أيضا‏.‏مع بداية الشوط الثاني يخرج دروجبا‏,‏ ويلعب أبو بكر بدلا منه‏,‏ ويزداد الفريق الإيفواري فاعلية وخطورة‏,‏ ويتألق الحضري في انقاذ مرماه من أكثر من هدف مؤكد‏,‏ بينما يبقي منتخبنا الوطني علي حاله بلا خطورة أو فاعلية‏,‏ ولم ينجح نزول عمرو زكي بديلا لزيدان في إضافة أي جديد في الهجوم‏.‏وتلوح فرصة ذهبية أخري لكوت ديفوار عندما تلقي سياكا الكرة‏,‏ وهو منفرد تماما فسددها مباشرة لينقذها الحضري ببراعة‏.‏ويتواصل الأداء بلا جديد فمنتخبنا الوطني مازال عاجزا عن اثبات وجوده بسبب انعدام فاعلية لاعبي خط الوسط‏,‏ خاصة محمد شوقي‏,‏ وحسني عبدربه‏,‏ ومنتخب كوت ديفوار تصطدم رغباته التهديفية بتألق عصام الحضري‏.‏ويجري منتخب كوت ديفوار تغييره الثاني بخروج سلمون كالو‏,‏ ويلعب بدلا منه ديدييه‏,‏ وفي المقابل يخرج متعب‏,‏ ويلعب عمر جمال‏,‏ لعل وعسي‏,‏ ويواصل منتخب كوت ديفوار نشاطه‏,‏ وسعيه للفوز فيما يبقي منتخبنا الوطني تائها يبحث عن مجرد فرصة‏..‏ ويخرج هاني سعيد‏,‏ ويلعب محمود فتح الله‏.‏
وتشهد الدقيقة‏78‏ أول هجمة منظمة لمنتخبنا الوطني‏,‏ وتنتهي الكرة إلي عمرو زكي المنفرد‏,‏ ولكنه يتباطأ ليشتتها الدفاع‏.‏
ويدفع حسن شحاتة بآخر أوراقه بنزول جمال حمزة‏,‏ بدلا من حسني عبدربه لكن دون جديد يذكر‏,‏ وفي النهاية يطلق الحكم صافرته معلنا انتهاء اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني يتعادل مع كوت ديفوار سلبيا
في لقاء متناقض لعبا ومستوي
حامل اللقب خارج الخدمة‏
‏ انكمش أمام أداء الأفيال والتجربة تثير التساؤلات


نجح المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم في الخروج متعادلا بدون أهداف مع نظيره الإيفواري في المباراة الودية الدولية التي جمعت بينهما مساء أمس باستاد شارلي بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس والتي جاءت في اطار استعداداتهما لمباريات التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية بغانا‏2008..‏ بعد مباراة خرجت متناقضة المستوي بين الفريقين فكانت قوية وسريعة من الفريق الايفواري الذي سيطر علي معظم فتراتها‏,‏ ضعيفة وبطيئة للفريق المصري الذي انكمش مدافعا ولم يقدم العرض المنتظر وظهرت المباراة بصورة مختلفة تماما عن مباراة الفريقين في نهائي بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية الأخيرة بمصر والتي فاز بها الفريق المصري بالكأس‏,‏

ويمكن القول إن نجاح الفريق المصري من الخروج متعادلا لم يكن بأقدام لاعبيه ولكن مساندة الحظ والتوفيق في إهدار الفريق الإيفواري لجميع الفرص السهلة التي اتيحت لهم‏,‏ بجانب نجاح عصام الحضري في التصدي للعديد من التسديدات الايفوارية ولذلك لم يقدم أي لاعب من الفريق المصري مستواه المعروف وظهر الفريق خارج الخدمة في تجربة أثارت العديد من التساؤلات حول أهميتها في هذا التوقيت والفريق المنافس والمستوي الذي ظهر عليه وهل ذهب لفرنسا ليلعب مدافعا استعدادا لمباراته المقبلة أمام بورندي‏,‏ خاصة انه انكمش مدافعا رغما عنه بسبب أداء ومستوي الفريق الايفواري‏.‏

شهد الشوط الاول أداء جيد المستوي ولكنه متناقض ومختلف بين الفريقين‏,‏ حيث كان الفريق الايفواري هو الافضل والاقوي فقد سيطر علي معظم فترات هذا الشوط وكانت له الغلبة الهجومية ونجح في تهديد مرمي المنتخب المصري واهدر العديد من الفرص السهلة وذلك بفضل سرعة وقوة وتحركات لاعبيه وتحكمهم في خط الوسط والطرفين في الوقت الذي ظهر فيه الفريق المصري بمستوي متواضع ولم يستطع مجاراة خصمه ولذلك لجأ للدفاع من وسط الملعب للحفاظ علي مرماه نظيفا لذلك يمكن القول ان هذا الشوط كان هجوميا لكوت ديفوار ودفاعيا لمصر وقد بدأ هذا الشوط بتشكيل مكون من عصام الحضري للمرمي وثلاثي الدفاع هاني سعيد ووائل جمعة وشادي محمد ومن الطرفين احمد المحمدي واحمد ابو مسلم وفي الوسط الثلاثي شوقي وحسني عبد ربه واحمد حسن ومن الهجوم عماد متعب ومحمد زيدان‏.‏

وجاءت بداية المباراة هجومية ونشطة للفريق الايفواري وظهرت خطورة دوراجبا وعبد القادر كيتا وكورييه وناري وامام ذلك تراجع الفريق المصري للدفاع فسدد كيتا فوق العارضة وانفرد دروجبا وانقذ الحضري وظهر فارق القوة الجسمانية والسرعة لصالح الفريق الايفواري فواصل سيطرته وانقذ الحضري ضربة رأس بصعوبة من كورييه ثم عاد وانقذ تسديدة كتيتا وينال كل من ذكوره من كوت ديفوار وزيدان من مصر انذارا وينهي الفريق الايفواري هذا الشوط بتسديدتين لكل من دروجبا انقذها الحضري وناري فوق العارضة ولم يشكل الفريق المصري اي خطورة في هذا الشوط علي مرمي بوبكر قال حارس الكوت ديفوار‏.‏

هجوم بلا أهداف
لم يشهد مستوي أداء الفريقين في الشوط الثاني أي تغيير كبير علي خلاف التوقعات حيث استمر هجوم وسيطرة الفريق الايفواري ومواصلة الفريق المصري طريقته الدفاعية رغم أننا كنا نتوقع حدوث تغيير في مستوي أداء الفريق المصري ليتمكن علي الأقل من مجاراة نظيره الايفواري أو مبادلته الهجوم‏,‏ ولكن ذلك لم يحدث حيث بدأ هذا الشوط بإجراء تغيير لكل فريق فنزل عمرو زكي في صفوف الفريق المصري بدلا من زيدان وخرج دروجبا في صفوف الفريق الايفواري وحل محله المهاجم ذيان‏..‏ولجأ الفريق المصري للضغط علي الخصم من وسط الملعب لإيقاف خطورته وفرض رقابة لصيقة علي لاعبيه إلا أنه لم يفلح في ذلك‏,‏ حيث واصل الفريق الايفواري هجومه وسيطرته وواصل لاعبوه كيتا وذيان وكالو تلاعبهم ومراوغتهم للاعبين المصريين وأرهقوهم كثيرا‏,‏ ولذلك انكمش الفريق المصري للدفاع بكل خطوطه ولم تظهر له أي خطورة في هذا الشوط أيضا كما ظهر عصام الحضري ونجح في التصدي للعديد من التسديدات الايفوارية حيث تصدي لتسديدة كل من كيتا وكالوه ثم تسديدة قوية لذيان‏,‏ ومع استمرار الهجوم الايفواري ظهر البطء والحيرة وعدم التماسك في الصفوف إلي جانب المساحات الخالية الكثيرة في صفوف الفريق المصري التي استغلها الفريق الايفواري جيدا‏,‏ ويحاول حسن شحاتة المدير الفني تعديل صفوف فريقه فيدفع بكل من عمر جمال ومحمود فتح الله وجمال حمزة بدلا من عماد متعب وهاني سعيد وحسني عبدربه لكن دون جدوي حيث استمر الفريق الايفواري في هجومه والمصري في دفاعه ووقف الحظ بجانب الفريق المصري فلم يدخل مرماه أي هدف ليخرج بالتعادل السلبي الذي أنقذه ماء وجهه‏

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر يحتل المركز 40 عالميا فى تصنيف "الفيفا"


تقدم المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم فى الترتيب الدولى للمنتخبات واحتل المركز ال 40 عالميا واستمر فى المركز الثالث عربيا بعد المنتخب المغربى والمنتخب التونسى فى التصنيف الشهرى للاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "الفيفا" وبذلك تقدم المنتخب المصرى مركزين بعد أن كان يحتل المركز ال 42 عالميا الشهر الماضى.
وذكر بيان أصدره الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم اليوم "الاربعاء" أن المنتخب البرازيلى واصل صدارته للتصنيف الدولى بينما جاء المنتخب الارجنتينى فى المركز الثانى والايطالى فى الثالث والمنتخبان الفرنسى والالمانى فى المركزين الرابع والخامس على التوالى فى الترتيب.
بينما جاء ترتيب أفضل المنتخبات العربية كالاتى منتخب المغرب فى صدارة المنتخبات العربية فى المركز ال 34 يليه المنتخب التونسى فى المركز ال 36 بينما يحتل المنتخب المصرى المركز ال 40 والمنتخبان السعودى والعراقى فى المركزين ال 51 و ال 64.وجاء ترتيب أفضل المنتخبات الافريقية كالاتى منتخب الكاميرون فى المركز ال 16 يليه المنتخب النيجيرى فى المركز ال 26 بينما جاء منتخب كوت ديفوار فى المركز ال 28

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر يطلب اللعب وديا مع إنجلترا

أكد أحمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم أنه أرسل خطابا رسميا إلى الاتحاد الإنجليزي يطلب فيه إقامة مباراة ودية بين المنتخبين.وقال شوبير في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com يوم الأربعاء إن الاتحاد ترك لنظيره الإنجليزي تحديد الموعد الذي يريده.وأشار نائب رئيس الاتحاد إلى أن المباراة ستكون ضمن استعدادات المنتخب المصري لكأس الأمم الإفريقية بغانا 2008 وهي البطولة التي لم يتأهل إليها المنتخب بعد.ويحتل الفراعنة صدارة المجموعة الثانية برصيد ثماني نقاط بفارق نقطة واحدة عن بتسوانا صاحبة المركز الثاني ونقطتين عن بوروندي صاحبة المركز الثالث.وأبدى شوبير ثقته التامة أن المنتخب الوطني قادر على تخطي الأزمة الحالية في التصفيات ومن ثم التأهل إلى النهائيات للدفاع عن اللقب الذي أحرزه عام 2006

----------


## محمود زايد

برنامج الإعداد الخاص لمونديال‏2009‏
يبحثه الجوهري مع الجهاز الفني لمنتخب الشباب

اجتمع الكابتن محمود الجوهري‏,‏ المدير الفني والمخطط العام للمنتخبات باتحاد الكرة‏,‏ صباح أمس‏,‏ قبل سفره إلي الأردن الأحد المقبل لحضور حفل تكريمه هناك‏,‏ علي أن يعود الخميس مع الجهاز الفني لمنتخب الشباب المكون من ربيع ياسين المدرب العام‏,‏ ومحمد الصيفي المدرب المساعد‏,‏ وفكري صالح مدرب حراس المرمي‏,‏ وعلاء عبدالعزيز مديرا إداريا‏,‏ ود‏.‏ طارق سليمان طبيبا‏,‏ ود‏.‏ عمرو المطراوي لتأهيل الإصابات والإعداد البدني‏,‏ وعصام عبدالرءوف معالجا ومدلكا‏,‏ وسيد أحمد زكي للمهمات‏.‏وتحدث الجوهري خلال الجلسة عن النواحي الفنية والتكتيكية الخاصة بالمنتخب‏,‏ خاصة بعد مشاهدته لمباراة الفريق أخيرا‏,‏ التي أقيمت أمام منتخب عمان وفاز فيها المنتخب‏1/‏ صفر‏ وطرح المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة ملاحظاته علي الخطوط الثلاثة للفريق‏,‏ سواء في الدفاع أو الوسط أو الهجوم‏,‏ وأكد للجهاز الفني ضرورة اللعب بـ‏4‏ لاعبين في الدفاع و‏3‏ في الوسط ولاعبين في الهجوم‏,‏ مع الزيادة في الواجبات الهجومية‏.‏
كما اختار الجوهري خلال الاجتماع ربيع ياسين‏,‏ المدرب العام‏,‏ للمنتخب ليكون المتحدث الرسمي للإعلام‏,‏ ومعه محمد الصيفي‏,‏ المدرب المساعد بمعرفة المدرب العام للمنتخب‏,‏ كما اختار علاء عبدالعزيز ليكون المتحدث الرسمي عن الاختصاصات الإدارية فقط وتجهيز إجراءات سفر الفريق إلي الخارج‏,‏ والاتفاق علي إقامة المباريات الودية‏.‏
كما وضع محمود الجوهري برنامج إعداد للمنتخب خلال الفترة المقبلة وحتي سفر الفريق إلي الدوحة‏,‏ لإقامة مباراة ودية أمام منتخب الشباب القطري يوم‏19‏ سبتمبر المقبل‏,‏ وتم عرضه علي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب خلال الجلسة‏,‏ وعلي ضوء هذا البرنامج‏,‏ سيتجمع الفريق السبت المقبل بدار المدرعات علي أن يتدرب في الخامسة مساء بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏,‏ وتقام مباراة ودية الأحد المقبل أمام الشمس بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏
ويعود المنتخب ويتجمع مرة أخري في الأول من سبتمبر المقبل علي أن يؤدي مباراة تجريبية يوم‏2‏ سبتمبر أمام اتحاد الشرطة بملعب الأخير‏,‏ ثم يعاود الفريق يوم‏12‏ سبتمبر تجمعه الثالث والأخير قبل السفر إلي الدوحة لمواجهة نظيره القطري‏,‏ علي أن يتدرب صباحا ومساء بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏,‏ علي أن يخوض لقاءين وديين أمام كل من المقاولون العرب يوم‏13‏ سبتمبر في العاشرة مساء بالجبل الأخضر والسكة الحديد يوم‏15‏ منه في العاشرة مساء بملعب السكة‏,‏ علي أن يكون السفر إلي الدوحة يوم الأحد‏16‏ سبتمبر المقبل‏.‏

وعقب الانتهاء من الجلسة التي جمعت الجوهري مع الجهاز الفني لمنتخب الشباب‏,‏ اجتمع ربيع ياسين ومعه محمد الصيفي بالكابتن إبراهيم الوحش‏,‏ رئيس قطاعات الناشئين باتحاد الكرة‏,‏ لوضع الترتيبات الأخيرة لدوري القطاعات لمواليد‏1989,‏ الذي سينطلق اليوم‏

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة خاف من الفضيحة..فلعب للتعادل مع الأفيال
لا هجمة منظمة.. ولا فرصة ضائعة.. والمكاسب محدودة


 خاف حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني من فضيحة الهزيمة الثقيلة أمام كوت ديفوار.. فلعب للتعادل وبني خطته وتشكيلة فريقه لتحقيق هذا الهدف. 
وبالفعل تحقق له ماأراد وخرج بالتعادل السلبي وأداء اكثر سلبية أمام فريق الأفيال المتخم بالنجوم المحترفين وفي مقدمتهم الهداف الخطير ديدييه دروجبا الذي اكتفي باللعب شوطاً واحداً هو الشوط الأول بعد فاصل الإرهاب من وائل جمعة.. ففضل النجم السلامة خوفاً علي قدمه التي تساوي عشرات الملايين من اليورو!! 
أغلق حسن شحاتة نصف ملعبه "بالضبة والمفتاح" واعطي تعليماته لكل لاعبيه مهاجمين ولاعبي وسط بعدم عبور خط المنتصف وإغلاق كل الطرق أمام دروجبا ورفاقه ومع ذلك نجح الأفيال في اختراق الدفاعات الحديدية اكثر من مرة بسبب حالة الرعب التي انتابت معظم لاعبينا في ربع الساعة الأول ولولا الحضري لاستقبلت شباكنا هدفين علي الأقل. 
ربما كان حسن شحاتة معذوراً لان المباراة جرت في ظروف صعبة يعاني منها معظم اللاعبين بعد هزيمتين قاسيتين للأهلي من الهلال السوداني صفر/3 في دوري الابطال الافريقي والاسماعيلي من دولفين النيجري صفر/2 في كأس الاتحاد "الكونفدرالية".. وإصابة وغياب بعض النجوم الكبار مثل أبوتريكة واحمد حسام "ميدو" وحسام غالي وأحمد فتحي وابراهيم سعيد.. فضلا عن الامطار الغزيرة التي هطلت علي استاد شارولوت بالعاصمة باريس قبل وأثناء المباراة. 
لاشك ان خسائر المنتخب في هذه المباراة أكثر من المكاسب التي كانت محدودة.. فالمنتخب لعب مدافعا طوال التسعين دقيقة وكأنه يستعد لمواجهة بطل العالم.. في حين انه يستعد لفريق بوروندي والذي من المفروض أن نهاجمه ونفوز عليه حتي نضمن تأشيرة التأهل لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية بغانا 2008!! 
لانعترض علي مباراة كوت ديفوار والاحتكاك بهذا الفريق الكبير فالمفروض أننا نستعد لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية وليست التصفيات لأن الوضع الطبيعي ان المنتخب "حامل اللقب" سيصعد للنهائيات خاصة ان منافسيه في المجموعة بوروندي وبوتسوانا وموريتانيا أضعف المنتخبات في القارة السمراء. 
ولكن الاعتراض علي الطريقة الدفاعية البحتة التي طبقها حسن شحاتة خوفاً من هزيمة ثقيلة توقعها الكثيرون. 
فالمعلم لعب للنتيجة ولم يلعب للاستفادة القصوي من التجربة بدليل ان خط هجومنا سواء عماد متعب ومحمد زيدان في الشوط الأول أو عمرو زكي وعمر جمال وجمال حمزة في الشوط الثاني لم يدخلوا منطقة جزاء كوت ديفوار ليس لقوة دفاع الفريق المنافس ولكن لتراجع منتخبنا للدفاع في نصف ملعبه.. كما ان خط وسطنا حرص علي عدم اجتياز خط الوسط.. كان حسني عبدربه ومحمد شوقي بعيدين عن مستواهما وكلاهما لم يلعب مع ناديه منذ فترة.. في حين تحسن أداء أحمد حسن في الشوط الثاني ولكن دون ايجابية حقيقية نظراً للتعليمات الصارمة من الجهاز الفني بعدم المخاطرة الهجومية.. وكان منتخبنا محظوظاً لأن فريق كوت ديفوار كان بعيداً عن مستواه وخاف معظم نجومه علي أقدامهم. 
أما المكاسب فكانت محدودة للغاية وعلي رأسها استعادة عصام الحضري لثقته وتوازنه بعد "هزة" الهلال وكان الحضري نجم المباراة الأول هو وعبدالقادر كيتا رقم "18" نجم وسط كوت ديفوار وليون الفرنسي والذي كان يتواجد أمام مرمي الحضري كل دقيقتين تقريبا إما منفرداً وإما مسدداً لقذيفة. 
كسب المنتخب ايضا عودة وائل جمعة لمستواه باستثناء الخطأين اللذين وقعا فيهما بواقع خطأ في كل شوط.. وكاد أحدهما يتسبب في هدف لدروجبا لولا براعة الحضري!! 
كان أحمد المحمدي ايضا مكسباً برغم انه لم يكن يلعب لولا عدم حضور أحمد فتحي بسبب التأشيرة.. ولابد أن يكون اساسياً في الطرف الأيمن. 
وبمناسبة التأشيرات.. قيل إن الثلاثي أحمد فتحي وحسام غالي وابراهيم سعيد تخلفوا لأنهم لم يتمكنوا من الحصول علي التأشيرات فمن يتحمل المسئولية.. إدارة الفريق أم اللاعبون؟!.. وفي اعتقادي ان اللاعبين هم الذين يتحملون المسئولية ولابد من محاسبتهم.. كذلك أحمد حسام "ميدو" ومحمد زيدان اللذان لم يقدما شيئاً ملموساً للمنتخب الأول منذ احترافهما!!.. فالأول يعتذر كثيراً ويسوق التبريرات لغيابه والثاني التزم مؤخراً ولكنه مازال يلعب لحسابه الشخصي

----------


## محمود زايد

رفض المساس بالجهاز الفني‏:‏
الجوهري يعتمد برنامج إعداد منتخب الشباب  

اعتمد محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمشرف العام علي المنتخبات برنامج اعداد منتخب الشباب لبطولة كأس العالم للشباب‏2009‏ بالقاهرة الذي تقدم به ربيع ياسين المدرب العام المنتخب ويتضمن اقامة معكسر لتجمع المنتخب بعد انتهاء مباريات دوري الشباب والخميس من كل اسبوع مع اداء مباراة ودية كل يوم احد ومن المقرر أن يواجه منتخب الشباب فريق الشمس يوم الاحد المقبل ثم اتحاد الشرطة الاحد الذي يليه واخيرا يلاقي السكة الحديد في الأحد من الاسبوع الثالث‏
ثم يسافر المنتخب يوم‏18‏ سبتمبر المقبل لاقامة مباراة ودية مع منتخب قطر ثم يعود بعدها الاستئناف مباريات الدوري علي أن يسافر يوم‏23‏ من نفس الشهر إلي ايطاليا للمشاركة في الدورة الودية التي تنظمها ايطاليا بمشاركة منتخبات ايطاليا وفرنسا وتونس والجزائر وليبيا ومصر‏.‏ وأكد محمود الجوهري انه لامساس بالجهاز المعاون لمنتخب الشباب المكون من ربيع ياسين مدربا عاما‏,‏ ومحمد الصيفي مدربا‏,‏ وفكري صالح مدربا لحراس والمرمي مؤكدا ثقته الكاملة فيه لاقتناعه بالجهود الكبيرة يبذله الجهاز مع المنتخب حاليا
نفي الجوهري دخوله في مفاوضات مع مدرب منتخب البرازيل أو الارجنتين في كأس عالم للشباب بكندا مشيرا أن ما تم مجرد اجتهادات‏.‏ وعلي صعيد اخر اجتمع أمس الجوهري برؤساء المناطق بمقر اتحاد الكرة بالجبلاية وشرح خلال الاجتماع خطة العمل في المرحلة‏,‏ المقبلة والرؤية المستقبلية لهذه المناطق وكيفية انتظام مسابقاتها‏,‏ ومن المقرر ان يسافر الجوهري إلي الاردن غدا لانهاء بعض الاجراءات علي أن يعود سريعا لمواصلة مشواره مع الكرة المصرية‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة‏:‏
هدفنا الأول توحيد طرق اللعب والتدريب في المنتخبات الوطنية
أرجو أن تظهر ملامح إصلاح الكرة المصرية خلال ثلاثة أشهر‏!‏
حوار‏:‏ حاتم الشربيني 

محمود الجوهري 
تحدث محمود الجوهري ـ المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة عن تجربته الناجحة مع المنتخب الأردني وتناول خلالها الاضافات التي أحدثها للكرة الأردنية‏,‏ وما تعلمه هو من خلال التجربة‏..‏ في الحلقة الاولي من الحوار وعن الفترة المقبلة ومنصبه كمدير فني باتحاد الكرة تحدث الجوهري في حواره الذي وصفه بأنه من القلب‏.‏
‏
*‏ ماذا بعد توليك منصب المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمخطط العام للمنتخبات؟
‏
{‏ أنا مختص بإدارة تنظيمية تشرف وتدير المنتخبات في جميع الأعمار السنية الي جانب التمويل والتسويق مع الشركات العالمية من أجل رعاية المنتخبات‏.‏
‏
*‏ وماهي اختصاصاتك المباشرة؟
‏
{‏ مهمتي هي الاشراف علي كل ماهو فني يخص المنتخبات عدا المنتخب الوطني الأول‏,‏ وفي الوقت نفسه فأنا لست منوطا بوضع جداول تنظيمية أو تأجيل المباريات‏,‏ كما أنني أعمل علي ارتفاع أداء المدربين وتقييمهم مع اعطاء دورات تدريبية لهم الي جانب دراستي لكل مايحيط باللاعبين من متاعب أو مشاكل أو غيره فهؤلاء اللاعبون هم الأداة الفعلية لتفعيل كرة القدم‏..‏ وسوف أطالب جميع المنتخبات العمرية بتوحيد طريقة اللعب والتدريب‏.‏
‏
*‏ ألا تري أن منصبك قد يتعارض مع عمل المديرين الفنيين للمنتخبات‏..‏ أو بمعني آخر مافائدة المدير الفني للمنتخب في ظل اشرافك المباشر علي كل الفنيات الخاصة بالفريق؟
‏
{‏ هذا الكلام غير صحيح فليس هناك تعارض فأنا المدير الفني لكل المديرين الفنيين للمنتخبات عدا المنتخب الأول‏,‏ كما قلت لأنه يسير بطريقة واضحة المعالم وله خطط وبرامج موضوعة منذ سنوات فالمنتخب الأول مستقل بذاته‏..‏ فأنا كمدير فني للاتحاد أقوم بتعيين المديرين الفنيين والمدربين والأجهزة الإدارية والطبية للمنتخبات ومن الممكن عمل تبديل في أي وقت أراه مناسبا لذلك‏,‏ بعد اعتماده من مجلس إدارة الاتحاد‏,‏ ويجب علي المديرين الفنيين للمنتخبات ان يخضعوا لكل التعليمات في خطة زمنية موضوعة‏..‏ ومن الممكن أن أضع لهم أسلوب التدريب اليومي إن اقتضي الأمر عمل ذلك‏.‏
‏
*‏ ولماذا لم تتول تدريب منتخب الشباب الذي سيشارك بمونديال‏2009‏ بمصر؟
‏
{‏ العملية صعبة جدا علي المستوي الشخصي فأنا أعلم تماما امكانياتي ودائما أعمل في اتجاه واحد فلو توليت مسئولية هذا المنتخب فستجدني مع اللاعبين دائما أشرف علي كل شيء ولن يراني أحد في اتحاد الكرة أبدا ولكنني فضلت العمل في موقعي الحالي لأولوية وشمولة العمل فهناك تطوير في نظام دولاب العمل الداخلي لاحداث بعض التغييرات في كل الفئات العمرية علي خريطة النشاط المحلي وهذا مجهود كبير جدا‏.‏
‏
*‏ وهل سيتم اختيار المدير الفني الأجنبي لمنتخب الشباب بناء علي قرارك؟ ومن المرشحون لتولي هذا المنصب حاليا؟
‏
{‏ بالطبع سيتم الاختيار بناء علي قراري وحاليا تم ترشيح أكثر من مدير فني أجنبي لتولي المسئولية مثل الألماني وينفرد شايفر ـ المدير الفني الأسبق لمنتخب الكاميرون لكن تبدو فرصته ضعيفة وهناك البولندي بافل ياناس المدير الفني لمنتخب بولندا الأول في مونديال‏2006‏ وهو يملك سيرة ذاتية جيدة وله باع طويل في تدريب منتخبات الناشئين والشباب والأوليمبي‏.‏
‏
*‏ وما تقييمك للجهاز الفني الحالي لمنتخب الشباب بقيادة ربيع ياسين؟
‏
{‏ مما لاشك فيه ان مسيرة منتخب الشباب في الطريق الصحيح بقيادة ربيع ياسين ومساعده محمد الصيفي والذي ألقبه بـ الجوهري الصغير وفكري صالح مدرب حراس المرمي الذي انتهزت فرصة عودته من الأردن لظروف خاصة وقمت بضمه علي الفور للجهاز الفني ومشرفا علي جميع حراس مرمي منتخبات الناشئين في جميع الأعمار‏..‏ ومعهم بالطبع الدينامو الذي لا يهدأ علاء عبدالعزيز ـ المدير الإداري ـ مع اشرافي الفني‏..‏ فهذا الجهاز الفني يعرف كيفية الاستفادة من الوقت ولا يضيعه أبدا‏.‏
‏
*‏ في رأيك ماهي فرصة الأهلي من أجل التأهل للدور قبل النهائي لبطولة دوري رابطة الأبطال الأفريقي ؟
‏
{‏ الأهلي قادر بروحه القتالية علي التأهل للدور قبل النهائي بل والاحتفاظ بالبطولة للعام الثالث علي التوالي وإن كان هذا يحتاج لمجهود أكبر من اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ومجلس الادارة بل والجماهير‏..‏ فهزيمة مباراة ليست نهاية المطاف
‏
*‏ وما الذي تقصده ببذل مجهود أكبر؟
‏
{‏ أي بذل مجهود من أجل ارتفاع المستوي الفني والبدني للاعبين إلي جانب أن الفريق يحتاج إلي عمل إحلال وتغيير بخفض معدل أعمار الفريق وعلاج نقاط الضعف وتصعيد الناشئين والتعاقد مع نجوم سوبر‏.‏
‏
*‏ وماذا عن قرار عدم دخولك النادي الأهلي؟
‏
{‏ لا أحد يستطيع اتخاذ قرار بذلك ليس معي فقط ولكن مع جميع أبناء الأهلي الابرار والمخلصين‏..‏ فأنا عاشق للأهلي بيتي الأول والأخير وذلك بعيدا عن الاختلاف في وجهات النظر مع بعض الشخصيات‏.‏

وفي النهاية قال الجوهري‏:‏

سأشعر بالاكتئاب الشديد لو لم أشعر بخطوة ملموسة للكرة المصرية علي المستوي المحلي والدولي وسأعمل بتفان حتي يظهر الاصلاح الذي ينادي به مسئولو اتحاد الكرة خلال ثلاثة أشهر‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

الجوهري يشيد ببرنامج ربيع
منتخب مونديال الشباب يلعب 4 مباريات محلية ويواجه قطر وأسبانيا وتونس وإيطاليا والجزائر

** أشاد الكابتن محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة بالبرنامج التدريبي الذي وضعه الكابتن ربيع ياسين مدرب منتخب الشباب الذي يستعد لنهائيات مونديال كأس العالم .2009 
حرص الكابتن الجوهري علي متابعة لقاء المنتخب مع سلطنة عمان والذي فاز فيه منتخبنا بهدف مقابل لا شيء. 
كما عقد جلسة مع الجهاز الفني بمقر الاتحاد وبحضور ربيع ياسين ومحمد الصيفي وفكري صالح الذي تولي مهمة تدريب حراس المرمي وأيضا عمرو المطراوي اخصائي التأهيل والاعداد وعصام عبدالرءوف معالجا وسيد أحمد زكي. 
أكد ربيع أن الكابتن الجوهري ناقشنا في كل صغيرة وكبيرة للمنتخب كما وجه لنا النصائح في الفترة المقبلة وبعد جلسة استمرت 3 ساعات كاملة تم الاتفاق علي البرنامج الموضوع حتي نهاية شهر سبتمبر المقبل وهو كالتالي: تجميع اللاعبين وعددهم 21 لاعبا اليوم للتدريب علي أن نلعب غداً مع فريق الشمس تحت 20 سنة بملعب الاستاد الفرعي.. ينتهي بعدها المعسكر حيث يبدأ التجمع الثاني السبت أول سبتمبر والتدريب صباحاً ومساء ثم اللعب في اليوم التالي مع فريق اتحاد الشرطة الأول.. ينتهي بعدها المعسكر علي أن يبدأ التجمع الثالث الثلاثاء 11 سبتمبر بمعسكر مغلق وتدريبات صباحية ومسائية يتخللها مباراة مع المقاولون العرب تحت 20 سنة وستكون المباراة في العاشرة مساء وهو نفس موعد مباراة منتخبنا مع قطر الودية بالدوحة وحتي يتعود اللاعبون علي اللعب في هذا التوقيت وتقام مباراة أخري مع السكة الحديد السبت 15 سبتمبر في العاشرة مساء ثم السفر 16 سبتمبر إلي قطر واللعب يوم 19 ثم العودة 20 سبتمبر. 
وتقرر المشاركة في دورة إيطاليا الودية والتي ستشارك فيها منتخبات اسبانيا وتونس وألبانيا وإيطاليا والجزائر بالإضافة لفريقين أوروبيين.. وقام علاء عبدالعزيز المدير الإداري بإرسال أسماء لاعبي المنتخب للاتحاد الإيطالي وعددهم 21 لاعبا. 
وأكد بأننا سنراقب جميع مباريات دوري الشباب والناشئين الحالية بهدف اختيار أي عناصر صالحة وقوية للانضمام خاصة وأن المواهب المصرية كثيرة.

----------


## حسام عمر

مصر لن تشارك في المرحلة الأولى 



أعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) عن نظام التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 المزمع اقامته في جنوب أفريقيا كما أعلن عن قرعة مباريات المرحلة الأولى للتصفيات.

وذكر الفيفا عبر موقعه الرسمي يوم الجمعة أن التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم سوف تقام من ثلاث مراحل.

وتقام المرحلة الأولى بين عشرة منتخبات إفريقية هي صاحبة المراكز العشرة الأخيرة في أحدث تصنيف للفيفا وتلتقي هذه المنتخبات العشرة فيما بينها في مباراتي ذهاب وإياب ليتأهل خمسة منتخبات منها للمرحلة الثانية للتصفيات.

وتنضم المنتخبات الخمسة المتأهلة من المرحلة الأولى إلى 43 منتخبا أخر ليصبح عدد المنتخبات المشاركة في المرحلة الثانية 48 منتخبا سيتم تقسيمها الى 12 مجموعة تضم كل مجموعة أربع منتخبات تلعب فيما بينها دوري من دورين ويتأهل من هذه المنتخبات 20 منتخبا للمرحلة الثالثة هم المنتخبات الـ12 اصحاب المراكز الاولى في المجموعات بالاضافة لافضل ثمانية منتخبات تحتل المركز الثاني في المجموعات الـ12.

وفي المرحلة الثالثة يتم تقسيم المنتخبات الـ20 المتأهلة إلى خمس مجموعات تضم كل مجموعة منهم أربعة منتخبات يلعبون فيما بينهم دوري من دورين ليتأهل متصدر كل مجموعة إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 في جنوب افريقيا.

وتنطلق التصفيات بدءا من المرحلة الاولى بوم 13 اكتوبر المقبل حيث تقام مباريات الذهاب بينما تقام مباريات الاياب يوم 17 نوفمبر المقبل.

مباريات المرحلة الأولى :

سيشل * جيبوتي
سيراليون * غينيا بيساو
أفريقيا الوسطى * ساو تومي
الصومال * سوازيلاند
مدغشقر * جزر القمر

----------


## sameh atiya

ممكن مصر تعدى من المرحله الثانيه بصعوبه شديده وبمركز ثانى
بس انها تعدى من المجموعه الثالثه وتتاهل ده صعب قوى قوى
او مستحيل كمان مع انى نفسى اشوف المنتخب فى كاس العالم بس يظهر بقى مش دلوقتى

شكرا حسام باشا على الخبر

----------


## حسام عمر

أعرب حسن شحاته المدير الفني الحالي لمنتخب مصر عن سعادته بالنظام الجديد الذي وضعه الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" لتصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة للبطولة عام 2010، والذي يتيح لجميع الفرق لعب عدد كبير من المباريات، وهو ما سيبرز الفرق الأحق بالتأهل. 
وقال شحاته في تصريحات للموقع الرسمي للاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم يوم الأثنين: "النظام الجديد للتصفيات أفضل من النظام القديم بكل تأكيد، لأنه يعطى الفرصة لمعظم الفرق المشاركة فى التصفيات أن تلعب مباريات أكثر وبشكل يعطى الفرصة للفرق للتعويض فى حالة الاخفاق فى مباراة بعكس النظام القديم". وأضاف: " في نفس الوقت، يتيح هذا النظام للفرق الغير متأهله للمونديال لعب عدد كبير من المباريات، مما يساهم في أعداد الفريق للتصفيات المقبلة، بدلا من انتظار 4 سنوات كاملة حتى يحين موعد التصفيات الجديدة". 

وفي النهاية، أكد شحاته تفاؤله بقدرة المنتخب المصري على تجاوز التصفيات والتأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا. جدير بالذكر أن النظام الجديد للتصفيات ينص على تأهل أفضل 43 فريق بالقارة الأفريقية للدور الثاني مباشرة على أن يلعب أقل 10 فرق بالتصنيف مواجهات مباشرة ليتأهل منهم خمسة فرق للدور الثاني. 

ثم تقسم الفرق الـ48 إلى 12 مجموعة يتأهل منها أوائل المجموعات أضافة إلى أفضل ثمان فرق أصحاب المركز الثاني، ثم تقسم الفرق الـ20 على خمسة مجموعات يتأهل أصحاب المركز الأول بها للمونديال مباشرة. كتب : مهاب مجدي

----------


## محمود زايد

حسن شحاتة يختار 25 لاعبا لمباراة بوروندى فى تصفيات أمم إفريقيا

اختار الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم بقيادة المدير الفنى حسن شحانة 25 لاعبا استعدادا لمباراة بوروندى فى تصفيات امم افريقيا وذلك تحسبا لأى إصابات قد تحدث فى مباراتى الاهلى والاسماعيلى الافريقية ومباريات اللاعبين المحترفين مع انديتهم.
ومن المقرر أن يتم اختيار 20 لاعبا فقط للسفر الى بوجمبورا عاصمة بوروندى مساء يوم الاربعاء المقبل . 
وصرح الكابتن حسن شحاته السبت ان المنتخب سيلعب المباراة يوم الاحد القادم الساعة 4:30 مساءا بتوقيت القاهرة مضيفا ان اللاعبين هم : عصام الحضرى ( الاهلى) وائل جمعة ( الاهلى) شادى محمد ( الاهلى) حسن مصطفى ( الاهلى) محمد ابو تريكة ( الاهلى) عماد متعب (الاهلى) هانى سعيد (الاسماعيلى) سيد معوض (الاسماعيلى) محمد حمص (الاسماعيلى) عمر جمال (الاسماعيلى) حسنى عبد ربه (الاسماعيلى) محمد فضل (الاسماعيلى) احمد المحمدى (انبى) محمد عبد المنصف (الزمالك) محمود فتح الله (الزمالك) عمرو زكى (الزمالك) احمد عيد عبد الملك (حرس الحدود) احمد حسن فرج (غزل المحلة) عبد السلام نجاح (حرس الحدود) ابراهيم سعيد أنقرة (تركيا) احمد ابو مسلم ستراسبورج (فرنسا ) احمد حسن اندرلخت (بلجيكا) شريف اكرامى فاينورد (هولندا) احمد حسام (ميدو) ميدلسبره (انجلترا) محمد زيدان هامبورج ( المانيا) . 
وأضاف انه سيتم تجميع لاعبى المنتخب لأداء التدريبات قبل السفر حيث سيتدرب الاثنين ويوم الاربعاء المقبل بنادى هليوبوليس بالشروق ويوم الثلاثاء المقبل بنادى المعادى حيث ستتم اتاحة الفرصة للمقابلات الصحفية لمدة ساعة قبل المران . واشار الى ان السفر سيكون يوم الاربعاء المقبل عن طريق نيروبى بوجمبورا والتى تصل الى بوجمبورا صباح يوم الخميس المقبل حيث يؤدى المنتخب المباراة يوم الاحد والعودة بإذن الله يوم الاثنين مباشرا . جدير بالذكر ان المباراة تقام على ملعب من النجيل الصناعى " الترتان

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب يبدأ معسكره غدا.. بعد إعلان قائمة مباراة بوروندي 
اختيار 25 لاعبا تحسبا للاصابات من بينهم أبوتريكة.. والتدريب بنادييه هليوبليس بالشروق والمعادي 

يبدأ المنتخب الوطني الأول تدريباته غدا الاثنين استعدادا للقاء بوروندي يوم 9 سبتمبر في تصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية.. وكان الجهاز الفني قد اجتمع أمس وأعلن القائمة الكاملة للمباراة وتضم 25 لاعبا هم: عصام الحضري ووائل جمعة وشادي محمد وحسن مصطفي ومحمد أبوتريكة وعماد متعب وهاني سعيد وسيد معوض ومحمد حمص وعمر جمال وحسني عبدربه ومحمد فضل وأحمد المحمدي ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمود فتح الله وعمرو زكي وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وأحمد حسن 'المحلة' وعبدالسلام نجاح وإبراهيم سعيد وأحمد أبومسلم وأحمد حسن وشريف اكرامي وأحمد حسام 'ميدو' ومحمد زيدان. ويسافر مساء يوم 5 سبتمبر ويصطحب معه احذية المطر بعد ان أبلغت السفارة المصرية عن احتمالات سقوط أمطار في ظل درجة حرارة ما بين 25 و27 درجة مئوية.. وقد اطمأن سمير عدلي المدير الإداري علي اقامة البعثة بفندق جيد سبق ان نزل به الزمالك ومنتخب الشباب، واطمأن أيضا علي ملعب التدريب والاجواء العامة.
وصرح شوقي غريب المدرب العام ان الثقة في الفوز لدي اللاعبين والجهاز الفني كاملة ولا ينسي احد ان المنتخب المصري هو حامل لقب بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية وانه يلعب بهذه الروح ولا يخشي أي منافس مهما كان قويا، ولولا نقص الصفوف لظهر الفريق بمستوي أفضل أمام كوت ديفوار في المباراة الودية الدولية.. لكن كانت الفوائد من المباراة كثيرة ومتعددة اطمأن من خلالها الجهاز علي قدرة الفريق علي التماسك والاجادة في ظل الظروف الصعبة.. واطمأن أيضا علي عدم التأثر بالامطار التي صاحبت المباراة لتكون تدريبا للاعبين علي اللعب في أجواء ممطرة وهو رد علي الذين انتقدوا اللعب مع كوت ديفوار في اجواء مغايرة لما يمكن ان يواجهها الفريق في بوروندي.
وحدد الجهاز الفني يوم 12 أكتوبر لخوض مباراة بتسوانا التي تمثل المحطة الأخيرة للمنتخب في التصفايات رغم ان هذا الموعد قد يتزامن مع عيد الفطر.. لان الفريق سوف يلعب مع اليابان يوم 17 من نفس الشهر في اليابان.
وعودة إلي القائمة قال شوقي ان الجهاز الفني راعي اختيار أكبر عدد من اللاعبين تحسبا لأية اصابات في مباراتي الأهلي والإسماعيلي في بطولتي افريقيا أو في مباريات المحترفين مع أنديتهم.. وسيتم تصفيتهم إلي 20 لاعبا فقط للسفر.. وعند الاختيار تم الاستقرار علي الهيكل الاساسي واضيف إليه أبرز العناصر في الدوري.
وسوف يبدأ الفريق التدريب غدا الاثنين الساعة الخامسة بعد الظهر بنادي الشروق وفي نفس الموعد يومي الثلاثاء والاربعاء بناديي المعادي والشروق لوجود ملاعب من النجيل الصناعي.. ويسافر الفريق يوم الاربعاء الساعة الثانية عشرة ليلا ليصل إلي بوروندي الساعة الحادية عشرة يوم الخميس.. وتقام المباراة الساعة الرابعة والنصف بعد ظهر يوم الأحد.

----------


## محمود زايد

الزمالك يطلب استبعاد عمرو زكي رسميا من المنتخب ويقدم مستنداته
اللاعب غير قادر علي الأداء علي الملاعب الصلبة‏..‏ والفريق يستعد لإنبي في رمضان

يجهز الفريق الطبي لنادي الزمالك مذكرة لارسالها للجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول بضرورة استبعاد عمرو زكي مهاجم الزمالك من صفوف المنتخب قبل مباراة المنتخب البورندي في تصفيات الأمم الإفريقية‏.‏ وأكد د‏.‏ مصطفي المنيري طبيب الزمالك ان المذكرة تم تدعيمها ببعض التقارير الطبية والشهادات من بعض المراكز الطبية بفرنسا التي تؤكد أن عمرو زكي غير قادر علي اداء التدريبات أو المباريات علي الملاعب الصلبة ترتان لاصابته بقرحة في الركبة وتؤدي الملاعب الصلبة إلي تورم ركبة اللاعب نتيجة تهيج القرح بالركبة ويحتاج بعدها لفترة طويلة حتي يشفي من الاصابة‏.‏
وأضاف طبيب الزمالك ان د‏.‏ أحمد ماجد يعلم تماما بتفاصيل اصابة عمرو زكي وان اللاعب قد شارك من قبل مع المنتخب في مباراة موريتانيا بالتصفيات علي ملعب ترتان وغاب بعدها اكثر من اسبوعين عن الملاعب ولم يستطع المشاركة مع المنتخب في مباراة الكويت الودية‏.‏
قال إن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب تفهم نفس الظروف لمحمد بركات لاعب الأهلي واستبعده لنفس السبب في المباراة ويأمل الجهاز الطبي ان يتفهم جهاز المنتخب ظروف عمرو زكي ايضا‏.‏وكان جهاز المنتخب قد أختار ثلاثة لاعبين من الزمالك للأنضمام لمعسكر المباراة هم محمد عبدالمنصف وعمرو زكي ومحمود فتح الله‏.‏ومن جهته أكد عمرو زكي انه تحت أمر المنتخب في أي وقت ولكن اصابته تمنعه من المشاركة حتي لا تتفاقم الاصابة في الفترة الحساسة المقبلة‏.‏ وقال إنه سيذهب لمعسكر المنتخب اليوم لعرض الأمر علي الجهاز الفني والطبي‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني يجهز أوراقه للقاء بوروندي الإفريقي
الجهاز الفني يختار‏25‏ لاعبا تحسبا لأي ظروف‏..‏ ويسافر بـ‏20‏ لاعبا فقط إلي بوجمبورا‏!‏
المعسكر يبدأ غدا بالقاهرة‏..‏ ويشهد ثلاثة تدريبات علي النجيل الصناعي‏..‏ ومقابلة صحفية‏!!‏


اختار الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم‏19‏ لاعبا محليا أعلن أسماءهم أمس‏,‏ بالإضافة الي المحترفين الستة المختارين من قبل‏,‏ ليصبح بذلك العدد‏25‏ لاعبا يتجمعون غدا في القاهرة قبل السفر الي بوجمبورا منتصف ليل الأربعاء المقبل لمواجهة منتخب بوروندي في الرابعة والنصف من عصر يوم الأحد الموافق‏9‏ سبتمبر الحالي ضمن الجولة قبل الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية للتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة الي نهائيات كأس الأمم المقرر اقامتها بغانا بداية العام المقبل‏.‏
وبالرغم من أن بعثة المنتخب المسافرة إلي بوجمبورا ستضم‏20‏ لاعبا فقط‏,‏ فإن الجهاز الفني فضل اختيار هذا العدد من اللاعبين تحسبا لحدوث أية اصابات في مباراتي الأهلي والاسماعيلي الافريقيتين اليوم‏.‏
وتضم قائمة الـ‏25‏ لاعبا‏6‏ لاعبين من الأهلي هم‏..‏ عصام الحضري‏(‏ حارس مرمي‏)‏ وشادي محمد ووائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي وعماد متعب ومحمد أبوتريكة‏,‏ ومثلهم من الاسماعيلي‏,‏ حيث تم اختيار كل من هاني سعيد وسيد معوض ومحمد حمص وعمر جمال وحسني عبد ربه ومحمد فضل‏,‏ الي جانب‏3‏ لاعبين من الزمالك هم‏..‏ محمد عبد المنصف‏(‏ حارس مرمي‏)‏ ومحمود فتح الله وعمرو زكي ولاعبين من حرس الحدود هما أحمد عيد عبد الملك وعبد السلام نجاح ولاعبا واحدا فقط من غزل المحلة هو أحمد حسن ومثله من إنبي هو أحمد المحمدي‏,‏ أما اللاعبين المحترفون المختارون من قبل فهم‏..‏ أحمد حسن لاعب إندرلخت البلجيكي وأحمد حسام ميدو ميدلسبره الإنجليزي‏,‏ ومحمد زيدان وأحمد أبومسلم‏(‏ ستراسبورج الفرنسي‏)‏ وابراهيم سعيد المحترف بأنقرة التركي‏,‏ وشريف إكرامي حارس مرمي فينورد الهولندي‏.‏
وصرح حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني بأن اختيار اللاعبين المحليين جاء بعد متابعة لمباريات الأسابيع الثلاثة الأولي للدوري‏,‏ حيث تم الاعتماد علي الهيكل الأساسي للمنتخب‏,‏ بالاضافة الي بعض العناصر التي برزت وظهرت بمستوي طيب خلال المباريات‏,‏ ومن العناصر التي فرضت نفسها أحمد حسن لاعب غزل المحلة وتم ضمه كما ان هناك ايضا عاهد عبد المجيد لاعب الترسانة وستكون له فرصة للوجود مع المنتخب خلال الفترة المقبلة‏,‏ وأشار شحاته الي ان الجهاز الفني لديه شريط مباراة بوروندي مع بتسوانا وسيتم عرضه علي اللاعبين خلال المعسكر‏.‏
وفيما يتعلق بترتيبات المعسكر الذي سيقام في القاهرة لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل السفر الي بوجمبورا‏,‏ قال شوقي غريب المدرب العام إن كل شيء أصبح معد تماما لاستقبال اللاعبين ظهر غد للتجمع بأحد فنادق مصر الجديدة وأداء تدريبات يومية في الخامسة مساء علي ملاعب من النجيل الصناعي‏,‏ نظرا لأن ملعب المباراة من نفس النوعية‏,‏ وقد أنهي الكابتن سمير عدلي المدير الاداري للمنتخب جميع الاجراءات اللازمة لسفر اللاعبين المختارين برغم أن عدد المسافرين سيكون‏20‏ لاعبا فقط سيتم إعلانهم قبل السفر بيوم واحد‏.‏
وعلي صعيد الاكتفاء ضمن هذه الاختيارات الكثيرة بثلاثة من حراس المرمي فقط والانتهاء من موقفهم مرة واحدة قال أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بأن عصام الحضري يعد حاليا الحارس الأساسي ولاشك في ذلك وعبد المنصف البديل الكفء الموجود حاليا‏,‏ كما ان شريف إكرامي كان مع الفريق في رحلة فرنسا والثلاثة هم الأكثر تجانسا مع الفريق خلال الفترة الماضية‏,‏ ولكن هذا لايمنع ان هناك عددا من الحراس المميزين في الدوري المحلي وأمامهم فرصة جيدة للانضمام لصفوف المنتخب خلال الفترة القادمة‏.‏

البرنامج
‏*‏ التجمع الساعة‏12‏ ظهر غد والتدريب في الخامسة مساء بالشروق وفي نفس الموعد بعد غد بنادي المعادي ويوم الأربعاء بالشروق مرة أخري في الخامسة أيضا‏.‏
‏
*‏ في الرابعة عصر بعد غد الثلاثاء يعقد الجهاز الفني جلسة لمدة ساعة مع الصحفيين والإعلاميين لمنحهم الفرصة لعقد لقاءات مع الجهاز الفني واللاعبين سواء كانت صحفية أو تليفزيونية‏.‏
‏
*‏ تسافر البعثة في الثانية عشرة من مساء يوم الأربعاء‏5‏ سبتمبر الحالي الي بوجمبورا عن طريق نيروبي وموعد الوصول المقرر الساعة‏11‏ صباح يوم الخميس‏6‏ سبتمبر‏.‏
‏
*‏ يؤدي الفريق تدريباته هناك حتي موعد المباراة المقررة في الرابعة والنصف عصرا بتوقيت القاهرة‏.‏
‏
*‏ تحتل مصر صدارة المجموعة برصيد‏8‏ نقاط‏(‏ من‏4‏ مباريات فقط‏)‏ مقابل‏7‏ نقاط لبتسوانا‏(‏ من‏5‏ مباريات‏)‏ و‏6‏ نقاط لبوروندي من‏4‏ مباريات و‏4‏ نقاط لموريتانيا من‏5‏ مباريات‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب الشباب يلتقي مع اتحاد الشرطة اليوم أستعدادا لقطر ودورة إيطاليا

يلتقي في الخامسة من مساء اليوم منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم بقيادة ربيع ياسين ـ المدرب العام ومساعده محمد الصيفي مع فريق اتحاد الشرطة وذلك بملعب اتحاد الشرطة الرياضي بالدراسة‏..‏ تأتي المباراة في إطار برنامج إعداد الفريق قبل خوض مونديال‏2009‏ بمصر والذي إعتمده الكابتن محمود الجوهري ـ المدير الفني باتحاد الكرة والمشرف العام علي الفريق‏..‏ الذي انتظم في معسكره المغلق بدار المشاة بداية من أمس ويعمل الجهاز الفني علي تحفيظ اللاعبين لطريقة‏(2/4/4)‏ والتي سيعتمد علي تنفيذها ربيع ياسين ـ المدرب العام للمنتخب خلال الفترة المقبلة سواء في مباراة قطر الودية بالدوحة يوم‏19‏ من الشهر الجاري وليبيا يوم‏26‏ وإيطاليا يوم‏28‏ والنهائي في اليوم التالي مباشرة‏.‏ وكان الجهاز الفني للمنتخب حريصا علي متابعة مباريات الأسبوع الثاني للدوري مواليد‏89‏ والذي أقيم الخميس الماضي من أجل انتقاء أفضل العناصر وضمها للمنتخب بجانب متابعة لاعبي المنتخب القدامي للوقوف علي مستواهم الفني والبدني‏..‏ وبدوره قام ربيع ياسين ـ المدرب العام للمنتخب بمتابعة مباراة طلائع الجيش والاسماعيلي بملعب الأول والتي فاز فيها الجيش‏1/2,‏ وقد أبدي المدرب العام إعجابه بمست
وي مهاجم الجيش ويدعي صابر‏..‏ أما محمد الصيفي المدرب المساعد فقد راقب مباراة المصرية للاتصالات وبتروجيت بملعب الأول والتي إنتهت في وقتها الأصلي بالتعادل‏1/1‏ وفاز الاتصالات‏3/4‏ بضربات الجزاء‏..‏ كما تابع فكري صالح ـ مدرب حراس المرمي لقاء الأهلي والألمونيوم بملعب الأول بمدينة نصر والذي انتهي بفوز الأهلي‏1/7..‏ من جانبه يقوم علاء عبدالعزيز ـ المدير الإداري بالمنتخب بإنهاء إجراءات سفر بعثة المنتخب لكل من الدوحة وإيطاليا خلال هذا الشهر‏,‏ وسيرأس البعثة الكابتن محمود الجوهري‏..‏ كما يبذل المدير الإداري مجهودا كبيرا من أجل استخراج جوازات سفر لبعض اللاعبين الذين ليس لديهم جوازات سفر‏

----------


## محمود زايد

شادي والحضري وأبو تريكة ووائل وحسن ومتعب في معسكر المنتخب اليوم  

ينتظم اليوم 6 من نجوم الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي الاهلى في معسكر المنتخب الوطني استعدادا للقاء بوروندي والمقرر له يوم 9 سبتمبر الحالي في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية غانا 2008 ولاعبو الاهلى هم : عصام الحضري و وائل جمعة و شادي محمد و حسن مصطفى و محمد أبو تريكة و عماد متعب ومعهم باقي عناصر المنتخب هاني سعيد و سيد معوض و محمد حمص وعمر جمال وحسنى عبد ربه و محمد فضل و احمد المحمدي ومحمد عبد المنصف ومحمود فتح الله وعمرو زكى واحمد عيد عبد الملك واحمد حسن فرج وعبد السلام نجاح والمحترفون بالخارج إبراهيم سعيد واحمد أبو مسلم واحمد حسن وشريف اكرامى واحمد حسام ومحمد زيدان .. وتغادر بعثة المنتخب القاهرة يوم الأربعاء القادم في طريقها إلى بوروندي .

----------


## محمود زايد

لاعبو الاهلي والاسماعيلي حصلوا علي راحة أمس.. وحمص تبعده الاصابة
اليوم مران رئيسي للمنتخب الوطني مكتملا.. يقتصر علي المهام الخططية 
شحاتة.. لا داعي للزوابع.. والتقارير الرسمية فقط تحسم موقف عمرو زكي 

يؤدي المنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم مرانه مكتملا الساعة الخامسة بعد ظهر اليوم بنادي المعادي بعد ان وصل الاعبون المحترفون مساء امس.. المران هو الرئيسي قبل السفر مساء غد الي بوروندي للقاء منتخبها يوم الاحد القادم في تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية.
تستحوذ الجوانب الفنية والخططية علي كل وقت التدريب مع اكتمال القائمة ويتم استكمالها لدي الوصول الي بوروندي حيث يتدرب الفريق مرتين علي ملعب المباراة بالعاصمة بوجمبورا حسب لوائح اللعب علي ملعب من النجيل الصناعي.
ومنح حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لاعبي الاهلي والاسماعيلي الذين شاركوا اول امس في مباراتي بطولتي افريقيا راحة واعفاهم من التدريب لكنهم انضموا الي المعسكر المغلق ليلا، ويشاركون مع المحترفين اليوم في المران الرئيسي.. وقال شحاتة انه تم الاطمئنان علي المحترفين باتصالات هاتفية قبل وصولهم الي القاهرة في مواعيدهم المقررة.
وعن الجدل حول عمرو زكي.. قال شحاتة: انا لا اعرف الا بالتقارير الرسمية الصادرة من الطبيب الذي باشر الحالة سواء اجنبيا او مصريا.. ولا اعترف بنغمة 'الالوان' والمقارنة بين حالتي عمرو زكي ومحمد بركات.. لاننا لاننظر الا لمصلحة المنتخب الذي يمثل مصر وكثيرا ما تحملنا الضغوط واثارة المشاكل في توقتيات غير مناسبة.. لكن لايجب ان نخرج من مشكلة لنواجه مشكلة اخري ونحن علي ابواب مباراة مهمة.. ويصعب ان اعتمد علي رأي طبيب يقول رأيا نظريا في اصابة لاعب.. وايضا يصعب ان اجبر لاعبا علي الانضمام للمنتخب وهو مصاب بدليل اننا سندرس حالة محمد حمص لاعب الاسماعيلي الذي لم يشارك في مباراة فريقه امام دولفين النيجيري لاصابته بشد في العضلة الخلفية واذا ثبت انه مصاب سوف يترك المعسكر دون اي مشكلة.
وتساءل شحاتة: لماذا هذا التوقيت بالذات الذي تم فيه اثارة موضوع عمرو زكي؟.. وهل يصح ان اتخذ قرارا بشأن اللاعب لمجرد كلام شفوي عن مخاوف من ان تتجدد اصابته بسبب اللعب علي ارض صناعية وكان اللاعب نفسه مشاركا مع المنتخب في مباراة موريتانيا علي النجيل الصناعي ولم تحدث مشكلة.. ولدي المنتخب طبيب يشارك ايضا في بحث الحالة لكن التقرير الرسمي هو الاصل ثم موقف اللاعب نفسه، وانا اري ان عمرو زكي متحمس ويريد الاستمرار مع الفريق.. الامر ليس حربا بين المنتخب والاندية، بل نظرتنا دائما موضوعية وجادة وبطرق ودية لتكون مصلحة المنتخب في النهاية هي الحاسمة مادامت لن تكون هناك خطورة علي اللاعب.. ولو ثبت ان عمرو زكي سيتضرر فعلا من المشاركة فسوف نتركه يرحل.
وفي هذا الاتجاه اكد احمد سليمان مدرس حراس المرمي ان اول يوم من التدريب سوف يكشف ما اذا كان عمرو زكي سوف يتأثر بالنجيل الصناعي ولو اشتكي فلن يغامر الجهاز الفني بالابقاء عليه وهناك حل وسط ان يخضع للتدريب المنفرد في ملعب بالنجيل الصناعي مادام اللاعب نفسه يريد الاستمرار

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب يكتمل اليوم بوصول المحترفين.. ويتدرب في هليوبوليس

يؤدي المنتخب الوطني أول تدريباته في الخامسة عصر اليوم علي ملعب نادي هليوبوليس بمدينة الشروق في إطار استعداده لمباراته المرتقبة أمام بوروندي يوم الأحد المقبل في الجولة الخامسة لتصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لبطولة الأمم، ويتجمع الفريق في الثانية عشرة صباح اليوم بأحد فنادق مصر الجديدة، ويغادر اللاعبون عقب تناول الغداء. 
ويكتمل وصول المحترفين اليوم، حيث يصل الخماسي: أحمد حسن ومحمد زيدان وأحمد أبومسلم وشريف إكرامي وإبراهيم سعيد.. وكان أحمد حسام «ميدو» قد وصل القاهرة أمس.
وفضل الجهاز الفني اختيار ١٩ لاعباً من المحليين رغم الاتجاه لاستبعاد خمسة منهم قبل السفر تحسباً لإصابة أي لاعب خلال مباراتي الأهلي مع أسيك والإسماعيلي مع دولفن النيجيري.
من ناحية أخري، انتهي سمير عدلي المدير الإداري من الحصول علي تأشيرات جميع اللاعبين، والمران علي الملعب الرئيسي بالعاصمة بوجمبورا، والذي تقام عليه المباراة وفقاً للوائح الاتحاد الدولي التي تسمح للفريق الضيف بالمران مرتين، 
في حال إقامة اللقاء علي ملاعب النجيل الصناعي، ونجحت جهود عدلي في الحجز لعودة البعثة في اليوم التالي عبر «كيجالي» عاصمة رواندا و«نيروبي» عاصمة كينيا لتصل القاهرة ظهر اليوم التالي ليلحق اللاعبون بمباريات الجولة الرابعة للدوري الممتاز.
علي صعيد آخر، ينتظر الجهاز الفني وصول التقرير الطبي الخاص بعمرو زكي، الذي أعده الدكتور الألماني، حيث وصل تقرير الدكتور مصطفي المنيري وعليه تقرر انضمام اللاعب إلي معسكر الفريق في حال عدم وصول تقرير الطبيب الألماني ليبقي مصيره في يد الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب.

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب الشباب يخسر‏(‏ للمرة الأولي‏)‏ أمام اتحاد الشرطة في أقوي لقاءاته الودية
سفر محمد طلعت للاحتراف بقطر دون إذن الجهاز الفني‏..‏ فهل يعاقب ؟‏!‏

في لقاء يعد الأقوي له تكتيكيا وفنيا‏..‏ خسر منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم بقيادة ربيع ياسين ـ المدرب العام ومحمد الصيفي ـ المدرب المساعد أمام الفريق الأول لنادي اتحاد الشرطة الرياضي‏1/‏ صفر وديا أمس الأول‏..‏ وقد أدي المنتخب مباراة أكثر من رائعة أمام لاعبين يتفوقون عليهم في السن والطول والوزن ففريق اتحاد الشرطة الأول كان مرشحا للصعود لدوري الأضواء هذا الموسم ولكن الاتصالات صعدت بفارق ثلاث نقاط فقط مما يدل علي قوة الفريق‏..‏ وبلاشك فقد استفاد الجهاز الفني ولاعبو المنتخب من التجربة لقوة المنافس والضغط المستمر علي اللاعبين والاحتكاك القوي مما جعل اللاعبين يخرجون مالديهم من أجل إثبات الذات وهذا ماحدث بالفعل‏..‏

ومن جانبه علق ربيع ياسين علي اللقاء وأداء لاعبيه قائلا‏:‏ لم أكن أتخيل أن يخوض لاعبونا المباراة بهذا الشكل الرائع خاصة في الشوط الثاني الذي أصفه بأنه عالمي من جانبنا‏..‏ فقد تسابق اللاعبون في إضاعة الفرص السهلة أمام مرمي المنافس الذي تفوق علينا جسمانيا‏..‏

وأضاف المدرب العام‏:‏ بلاشك المباراة كانت تجربة قوية وسوف نصحح الأخطاء التي وقعنا فيها خلال المباريات المقبلة فخسارة مباراة ودية ليست آخر المطاف فقد خاض الفريق‏33‏ مباراة ودية فاز في‏28‏ وتعادل في‏4‏ مباريات وخسر مباراة واحدة‏..‏

وقال ربيع ياسين‏:‏ انتظروا الفريق في ثوبه الجديد خلال الأيام المقبلة لأنه سيكون النواة الأساسية للمنتخب الأوليمبي والمنتخب الأول فيما بعد وعليكم أن تتذكروا أسماء هؤلاء اللاعبين من الآن‏..‏

ومن جانبه شكر محمد الصيفي ـ المدرب المساعد لاعبي المنتخب عقب انتهاء المباراة وهنأهم علي الأداء الرجولي داخل الملعب وقال لهم‏:‏ يكفيكم شرفا أنكم لعبتم مباراة أكثر من رائعة أمام أحد الفرق التي كانت مرشحة للصعود للدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم وعليكم أن تتخطوا هذه المباراة وتفكروا في المستقبل‏.‏

كما أثني فكري صالح ـ مدرب حراس المرمي ـ علي محمد مختار وأبو جبل حارسي المنتخب خلال اللقاء وتعهد بأن يجعل حراسة مرمي المنتخب من أقوي الخطوط خلال الفترة المقبلة‏..‏

وعلي صعيد آخر أبدي الجهاز الفني استياءه بقيادة ربيع ياسين لسفر محمد طلعت مهاجم الفريق الي قطر من أجل الاختبار بأحد الأندية تمهيدا لاحترافه دون إذن مسبق وذلك بصحبة تامر النحاس ـ وكيل اللاعبين‏..‏ فقد اكتشف المدرب العام للمنتخب عدم وجود اللاعب بمعسكر الفريق السبت الماضي وبالتالي لم يشارك في مباراة اتحاد الشرطة‏.‏ وبدوره قام الجهاز الفني بارسال فاكس لناديه‏(‏ بورفؤاد‏)‏ عن طريق علاء عبد العزيز ـ المدير الاداري للمنتخب من أجل الاستعلام عن أسباب تغيب اللاعب عن معسكر المنتخب‏..‏ فهل يعاقب محمد طلعت أم ستمر الواقعة دون عقاب ؟‏!‏

----------


## محمود زايد

سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة‏:‏
نشارك في الدورة العربية بالمنتخب الأول تدعيما لنجاحها جماهيريا
كل الدعم للفريق لتحقيق الفوز أمام بوروندي والصعود لكأس الأمم الإفريقية

أكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم ان مصر ستشارك في دورة الالعاب العربية التي تستضيفها مصر بالمنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم تدعيما لنجاحها جماهيريا خاصة ان البطولة تعتبر إعدادا قويا ومهما للفريق قبل المشاركة في نهائيات أمم افريقيا في حالة الصعود ان شاء الله‏.‏

وأوضح ان هناك تنسيقا كاملا مع المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة لنجاح بطولة كرة القدم في الدورة العربية التي أتوقع ان تحقق نجاحا غير مسبوق في تاريخ الدورات بعد الدعم والجهد المخلص المبذول من المهندس حسن صقر‏.‏ وقال ان الصعوبة قد تكون في مشاركة المحترفين في الخارج بسبب عدم السماح من جانب انديتهم بترك اللاعبين لاكثر من‏12‏ يوما وهذا لايقلل من قيمة وقوة المنتخب الوطني ومنافسته علي الميدالية الذهبية‏.‏

وفي سياق آخر قال سمير زاهر إن فوز الفرق المصرية الاهلي في صعوده للدور قبل النهائي لرابطة الابطال الافريقي والاسماعيلي بعد تجدد أمله في المنافسة في بطولة الكونفدرالية يزيد من قوة الكرة المصرية خاصة المنتخب الوطني الاول الذي يضم بين صفوفه العديد من لاعبي الفريقين وبالتالي فقد ساعد الفوز علي فرق أسيك أبيدجان ودولفين النيجيري علي ارتفاع الروح المعنوية للمنتخب الوطني الذي سيخوض مباراة مهمة أمام منتخب بوروندي في بوجمبورا يوم الاحد المقبل‏.‏ وأوضح رئيس اتحاد الكرة أن الكرة المصرية تمر خلال هذه المرحلة بفترة عصيبة تتطلب تضافر جميع الجهود لتحقيق آمال وطموحات الجميع سواء علي مستوي الاندية أو المنتخب الوطني عنوان الكرة المصرية واتحاد الكرة الذي كان وسيظل داعما للاندية التي يمثل نجاحها هدفا قويا لاتحاد اللعبة بوصفه المسئول عن جميع الاندية‏.‏ وقال سمير زاهر انه فضل تأجيل المؤتمر الصحفي الذي كان مقررا عقده في الايام الماضية‏,‏ وكذلك الاجتماع مع رؤساء الاندية المشاركة في الدوري الممتاز إلي ما بعد مباراة مصر وبوروندي حيث يحتاج المنتخب حاليا إلي التركيز والمساندة لتوفير كل سبل الرعاية لتحقيق الفوز في هذه المباراة المهمة‏,‏ ول
ذلك كان قراري هو رئاسة بعثة الفريق المغادرة مساء اليوم بجانب الاجتماع معهم خلال الايام الماضية‏,‏ ومتابعة تدريباتهم التي يقودها الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني علي جانب آخر انتهي صلاح حسني سكرتير عام اتحاد الكرة من وضع اللمسات الاخيرة للمرحلة الثانية لتنفيذ خطة الهيكلة الادارية لتكتمل منظومة التطوير الاداري داخل الاتحاد خاصة بعد ان احدث صلاح حسني طفرة في سرعة انجاز الاعمال وتسهيل العمل الاداري علي العاملين في الاندية والمناطق وهو الأمر الذي ظهر بوضوح خلال الفترة الماضية‏.‏ فقد عقد صلاح حسني أكثر من اجتماع مع العاملين بمقر الاتحاد للاتفاق علي الخطوط العامة لإدارة العمل وتخصيص بعض العاملين للعمل خلال العطلات الرسمية تحسبا لاستقبال أي مراسلات دولية تتطلب سرعة اتخاذ قرارات‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

الجهاز الفني نقل التدريب من المعادي إلي ستاد القاهرة بسبب الزحام الإعلامي والجماهيري
المنتخب الوطني يغادر منتصف الليلة إلي أجواء متقلبة في بوروندي 
عدلي 'يؤمن' دخول المحترفين بتأشيرات استثنائية.. وأول تدريب غدا 

يؤدي المنتخد الوطني الأول لكرة القدم آخر مران له بالقاهرة الساعة الخامسة بعد ظهر اليوم بفرع نادي هليوبوليس بالشروق قبل أن يتوجه إلي بوروندي للقاء منتخبها يوم الأحد القادم في تصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية.. تسافر البعثة الساعة الثانية عشرة منتصف ليلة الأربعاء لتصل إلي نيروبي الساعة السادسة صباحا، وتتحرك منها في التاسعة لتصل بوروندي الحادية عشرة والنصف ليؤدي الفريق تدريبه الأول الساعة الثالثة والنصف موعد المباراة (الرابعة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة).
وبذل المهندس سمير عدلي جهدا كبيرا في ترتيب السفر ودخول اللاعبين المحترفين إلي بوروندي بتأشيرات استثنائية خاصة.. وقال ان آخر ما أنجزه هو الحصول علي تصريح من القوات المسلحة بسفر حسني عبدربه وأحمد عيد عبدالملك.. كما تم ارسال كل البيانات الخاصة باللاعبين المحترفين إلي السفارة المصرية في بوروندي للحصول علي تأشيرات خاصة حيث لم تسمح ظروف هؤلاء اللاعبين بالحصول علي تأشيرات من السفارة البوروندية بالقاهرة.. وأرسل عدلي بيانات جوازات سفر المحترفين إلي السفارة المصرية وساعده محمد اللبودي القائم بأعمال السفارة المصرية الذي كان علي اتصال دائم بمسئولي المنتخب طوال أسبوعين.. ولم يكتف سمير عدلي بذلك بل حرص علي تأمين دخول المحترفين بارسال بياناتهم أيضا إلي اتحاد بوروندي لكرة القدم.. وحرص علي عودة الفريق إلي القاهرة الساعة الثانية ظهر الاثنين اليوم التالي مباشرة للمباراة ليتنسي للاعبين العودة لأنديتهم وتطلب ذلك جهدا كبيرا أيضا لأن الرحلات الافريقية يصعب فيها تنفيذ هذه العودة السريعة.. وحصل عدلي علي كل المعلومات الخاصة بالطقس في بوروندي وهو متقلب بين الحرارة والبرودة في نهاية موسم الأمطار.. وسوف يتدرب المنتخب مرتين في ملعب المباراة ومرة واحدة في ملعب فرعي.. يرأس البعثة سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة الذي زار المنتخب في فندق الاقامة مساء أول أمس وتحدث مع الجهاز الفني عن أهمية المباراة في كونها تصعد بالفريق مباشرة إلي نهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية دون انتظار لمباراة بتسوانا الأخيرة.. وطالب الجهاز واللاعبين باحترام فريق بوروندي بعد أن أصبحت الكرة الافريقية متقلبة ولا ضمان لها، علاوة علي تطورها المستمر الأمر الذي يستدعي الحرص والجدية والسعي للفوز لأن الرأي العام لن يقبل بنتيجة أخري.. وأكد زاهر ثقته الكاملة في لاعبي الفريق وقدراتهم العالية التي تؤهلهم لتحقيق النتيجة المنتظرة منهم.. ووعد بأن يخوض المنتخب فترة اعداد متميزة جدا بعد الصعود للنهائيات تتضمن مباريات قوية مع فرق افريقية وأوروبية كبيرة حتي يكون المنتخب قادرا علي الاحتفاظ باللقب الذي أحرزه عام .2006 وأدي الفريق مرانه أمس لكن الجهاز الفني نقل المران من المعادي إلي الملعب الفرعي باستاد القاهرة بعد ان واجه زحاما شديدا من وسائل الاعلام ومن الجمهور واعضاء النادي تعذر معه بدء التدريب ورفض الجهاز محاولات اثنائه عن موقفه الرافض للتدريب وقرر عدم فتح التدريبات مرة اخري لوسائل الاعلام حتي يستعد المنتخب في هدوء وتركيز، وقال حسن شحاتة ان تدريبات المنتخب يجب ان تتم في هدوء وان يعمل الجميع للصالح العام لا أن يلتفت البعض الي تحقيق مصلحته فقط. وكانت قد اكتملت القائمة بانضمام المحترفين شريف اكرامي وأحمد حسن وأحمد أبومسلم ومحمد زيدان وأحمد حسام 'ميدو' وابراهيم سعيد.. وبانضمام باقي لاعبي الأهلي والاسماعيلي حسني عبدربه وسيد معوض ووائل جمعة وشادي محمد وحسن مصطفي وعماد متعب بعد أن كان محمد أبوتريكة وعصام الحضري قد شاركا في أول مران مع عشرة لاعبين آخرين هم: محمد عبدالمنصف وهاني سعيد ومحمد فضل ومحمود فتح الله وعمر جمال وعمرو زكي وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وعبدالسلام نجاح وأحمد المحمدي وأحمد حسن (المحلة).
وكان جهاز المنتخب قد حسم موقف عمرو زكي نهائيا بالابقاء عليه والسفر مع المنتخب بعد أن اتفق مع جهاز الزمالك علي وضع برنامج تدريبي خاص به يراعي اصابته القديمة في الركبة ويجنبه مخاطر اللعب علي ملاعب النجيل الصناعي.. كما كان محمد حمص أول لاعب يستبعده الجهاز بعد أن أكد فحص د. أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق اصابته بشد في العضلة الخلفية. وتصطحب البعثة معها أحذية المطر تحسبا لسقوطها وكميات كبيرة من الأغذية تحسبا أيضا لأية طواريء خاصة بالأطعمة.

----------


## محمود زايد

الجبلاية تبحث التهديد بقتل شوبير
مشروع لإنقاذ المنتخب من صراع الفضائيات


 كثف اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر وسكرتيره صلاح حسني.. الجهود لنزع فتيل أزمة شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد.. بعد أن تلقي عدة رسائل وتهديدات بالقتل من بعض الجماهير المتعصبة..اتصل زاهر باللواء اسماعيل الشاعر مدير أمن القاهرة وتوجه صلاح حسني لمديرية الأمن ببلاغ رسمي لتوفير الحماية لشوبير خلال الفترة القادمة.. وأيضا لتكثيف التحريات في محاولة للتوصل إلي الشخصية التي وراء هذه التهديدات.. خوفا من أن تكون صحيحة وخوفا من وقوع مثل هذه الجريمة الخطيرة غير المسبوقة التي تسيء للكرة المصرية في كل المحافل الكروية والرياضية الخارجية. 
كانت الأزمة قد اشتعلت بين شوبير والبعض من الجماهير التي تدعي الانتماء لنادي الزمالك والتي تتهم شوبير بأنه يتعمد ظلم الزمالك ولاعبيه في برنامجه "البيت.. بيتك" بالقناة الثانية وانه كان أيضا داخل اتحاد الكرة بصفته نائبا لرئيس الاتحاد.. وانه كان وراء قرار عقوبة ايقاف هداف الفريق عمرو زكي بعد مباراة الاتحاد السكندري. 
أكد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة انه عقب أداء المنتخب لمباراته مع منتخب بوروندي والعودة للقاهرة.. سيتم وضع ضوابط جديدة واضافتها للعقود الحالية للاتحاد مع القنوات الفضائية التي سبق لها شراء حق اذاعة مباريات المنتخب.. وبعض تدريباته خلال استعداده في المعسكرات قبل المباريات المختلفة سواء كانت رسمية أو ودية دولية. 
قال زاهر إن الهدف تحديد أسلوب عمل هذه القنوات بشكل واضح ودون أي تعد.. خاصة بعد أن زادت المشاكل في الفترة الأخيرة بسبب صراع القنوات المحموم وبهذه الصورة.. وبشكل أثار شكوي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة.. وتسبب في مشاكل عديدة للمنتخب نفسه.. وتعوق عمل الجهاز الفني.. وتؤثر سلبيا علي الفريق واللاعبين بسبب التشويش علي الجهاز والتأثير علي درجة تركيز اللاعبين وتفقدهم تحقيق الفائدة المطلوبة خلال التدريبات.. بسبب العشوائية والفوضي الحالية في عملية تصوير التدريبات وإجراء الحوارات مع أفراد الجهاز الفني واللاعبين في أي وقت ودون ضوابط. 
اجتمع زاهر مع الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة.. وايضا مع الكابتن الجوهري المدير الفني للاتحاد لدراسة هذه المشكلة وتم وضع عدة اقتراحات وحلول لها وتمت دراستها ايضا مع مجموعة من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة المحايدين الذين لا يرتبطون بالعمل مع أي قنوات فضائية وليست لهم مصالح معها مثل المحاسب أحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق وعضو المجلس حازم الهواري للمشاركة في الرأي والدراسة. 
وأكد زاهر ان المجلس الحالي صاحب فكرة الاستفادة من بيع حقوق اذاعة المباريات بالدوري ولقاءات المنتخبات للقنوات الفضائية.. وكان الهدف تحقيق عائد مالي يفيد الأندية والاتحاد ويساعدهم علي القيام بواجباتهم والانفاق علي اللعبة.. لكن التجارب الأخيرة أكدت أن المشاكل والأضرار التي تلحق بالمنتخب أكبر بكثير من الفائدة المالية!! ولذلك فلابد من التدخل السريع لانقاذ المنتخب من أضرار أضواء الفضائيات. 
علمت "الجمهورية" ان مشكلة كبيرة ثارت داخل اتحاد الكرة عقب مباراة المنتخب مع كوت ديفوار بباريس بسبب إنفراد الكابتن أحمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد ورئيس بعثة المنتخب بباريس.. بالتصوير للتدريبات قبل المباراة وإجراء حوارات مع أفراد الجهاز الفني واللاعبين قبل وبعد المباراة.. في الوقت الذي تم حرمان قناة أخري يتولي فيها أيمن يونس عضو المجلس منصب نائب الرئيس.. مما جعل يونس يثير المشكلة.. ويقدم استقالة لرئيس الاتحاد والذي طالبه بالتروي حتي دراسة المشكلة بكاملها ووضع الضوابط.

----------


## محمود زايد

نقل مران منتخب كرة القدم من نادى المعادى بسبب المشجعين

 اضطر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصرى الاول لكرة القدم بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاته المدير الفنى إلى نقل تدريب الفريق مساء الثلاثاء من نادي المعادي إلى نادي وادي دجلة بسبب دخول المشجعين إلى ملعب التدريب وعدم تمكن إدارة النادي أو الشرطة من إخلائه.
كان مقررا بدء تدريب المنتخب مساء الثلاثاء على ملعب النجيل الصناعي المفتتح حديثا في نادي المعادي بعد قضاء اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ساعة مع مندوبي وسائل الإعلام للاجابة على استفساراتهم فيما يتعلق بالفريق.
ولكن اجتاح عشرات المشجعين أرض الملعب ولم يستطع أمن النادي أو قوات الشرطة المصاحبة للفريق السيطرة على الموقف حتى قرر الجهاز عودة اللاعبين إلى السيارة ونقل التدريب إلى نادى وادي دجلة.
وقد حصل أحمد حسام "ميدو" مهاجم ميدلسبره الإنجليزي ومحمد أبو تريكة وإبراهيم سعيد المحترف بتركيا حاليا على اهتمام الجماهير. ويستعد المنتخب المصري للقاء بوروندي في تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية في غانا 2008 ويخوض الفريق مرانه الأخير الأربعاء في نادي هليوبوليس فرع الشروق قبل مغادرة القاهرة بعد المران الى بوروندى.

----------


## محمود زايد

استعدادا للقاء بوروندي بتصفيات افريقيا
بعثة المنتخب الوطني تغادر القاهرة منتصف الليل في طريقها إلي بوجمبورا

 

حسن شحاتة يتحدث للاعبين قبل السفر الى بوجمبور 
تغادر القاهرة منتصف ليل اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم في طريقها إلي العاصمة بوجمبورا استعدادا للقاء منتخب بوروندي في الرابعة والنصف عصر الأحد المقبل ـ بتوقيت القاهرة ـ ضمن الجولة قبل الأخيرة من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا‏2008.‏ويرأس البعثة سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة‏,‏ وتضم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني وشوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي وكمال عبدالواحد للياقة البدنية‏,‏ والدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيبا والدكتور حسام الابراشي للعلاج الطبيعي وحسنين حمزة مدلكا‏,‏ صرح بذلك سمير عدلي مدير المنتخب الاداري مشيرا إلي أن الفريق سيضم‏20‏ لاعبا فقط في رحلة اليوم من بين‏24‏ لاعبا موجودين حاليا في المعسكر‏,‏ وسيتحدد ذلك عقب مران الفريق الذي سيقام في الخامسة من مساء اليوم بملعب الشروق‏.‏ويبحث المنتخب الوطني في رحلته إلي بوروندي عن الفوز لتأكيد تأهله إلي نهائيات كأس الامم وذلك بتصدر مجموعته الثانية قبل الانتظار إلي مباريات الجولة الأخيرة حيث يمثل منتخب مصر حاليا المركز الاول برصيد‏8‏ نقاط‏(‏ من‏4‏ مباريات‏)‏ بينما يحتل منتخب بتسوانا المركز الثاني برصيد‏7‏ نقاط‏(‏ من‏5‏ مباريات لعبها‏)‏ وتأتي بوروندي ثالثة برصيد‏6‏ نقاط‏(‏ من‏4‏ مباريات‏)‏ وفي المركز الأخير توجد موريتانيا برصيد‏4‏ نقاط‏(‏ من‏5‏ مباريات‏)‏ وبالتالي قد انتهت حظوظها في المنافسة علي بطاقة التأهل نهائيا‏,‏ ووفقا لذلك فان المنتخب الوطني يبحث عن الفوز لتأكيد التأهل خاصة ان التعادل لن يمنحه الشعور بالارتياح حاليا برغم ان الأفضلية ستظل معه‏,‏ أما الخسارة ـ لاقدر الله ـ فستتجه به نحو حسابات أخري قد تكون صعبة للغاية‏,‏ بل وربما قد تكون قاتلة‏!!‏ووفقا لتصريحات أعضاء الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يتضح ان الفريق جاهز للعودة بالنقاط الثلاث وجهز جميع أوراقه لذلك ولديه برنامج تدريبي يستمر في بوروندي‏,‏ ويشمل تدريبين علي ملعب المباراة الرئيسي‏,‏ وليس تدريبا واحدا كالمعتاد وذلك وفقا للائحة اللعب علي ملعب من النجيل الصناعي‏,‏ كما أن اللاعبين لديهم الحماس‏.‏وفي اتصالات مستمرة مع محمد اللبودي القائم بالاعمال في سفارة مصر ببوروندي لتأكيد حجوزات الاقامة والتدريب هناك‏,‏ وصلت للبعثة معلومات بأن الطقس حاليا في بوجمبورا متقلب مابين أمطار بعض الأحيان ودرجة حرارة تحمل نسبة من الرطوبة العالية في أحيان أخري‏,‏ وتم وضع ذلك في حسابات الجهاز الفني خلال تدريباته الثلاثة بالقاهرة في نفس توقيت المباراة تقريبا محاولا إيجاد أجواء مشابهة من حيث درجة الحرارة‏,‏ والرطوبة‏,‏ أما فيما يتعلق بالامطار فلا يملكون سوي حمل أحذية المطر‏!‏

لقطات
‏*‏ أخذ اللاعبون جميع التطعيمات الخاصة بالرحلة تحت اشراف الدكتور مصطفي محمدي مدير التطعيمات بالمصل واللقاح‏,‏ وحضروا حفل عشاء أمس بدعوة من مجلس ادارة نادي هليوبوليس‏.‏

‏*‏ تعود البعثة إلي القاهرة في اليوم التالي مباشرة للمباراة برغم مغادرتها بوجمبورا في الثامنة مساء يوم المباراة في طريقها إلي كيجالي عاصمة رواندا ومنها إلي نيروبي ثم القاهرة‏.‏
‏
*‏ صلاح حسني سكرتير عام اتحاد الكرة علي اتصال دائم بسمير عدلي مدير المنتخب لمتابعة أخبار البعثة‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب يطير إلي بوروندي.. والجهاز الفني يخشي الرطوبة

 تغادر في ساعة متأخرة من مساء اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني إلي العاصمة البوروندية بوجمبورا لأداء مباراة الجولة الخامسة بتصفيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية، حيث ينتظر أن تصل البعثة في الحادية عشرة من صباح غد ليخلد اللاعبون للراحة قبل أداء أول مران علي أحد الملاعب الفرعية، ويؤدي الفريق مرانه في الخامسة من مساء اليوم علي ملعب نادي المعادي ليعلن بعده الجهاز الفني أسماء اللاعبين المستبعدين ويعد عبدالسلام نجاح وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وأحمد حسن لاعب المحلة ومحمد فضل أبرز المرشحين للاستبعاد بحكم اللاعبين الجاهزين في كل مركز بجانب محمد حمص الذي تم استبعاده قبل بدء المعسكر للإصابة لشد في العضلة الخلفية، حيث يسافر الفريق بعشرين لاعبا يختار منهم الجهاز الفني ١٨ بعد المران الأخير الذي يؤديه الفريق ليلة المباراة علي الملعب الرئيسي
كان الجهاز الفني قد فضل المران علي ملاعب النجيل الصناعي بناديي هليوبولس والمعادي وأوصي حسن شحاتة المدير الفني بضرورة تعامل اللاعبين مع ارتفاع درجة الرطوبة وهو ما يخشاه الجهاز الذي رفض طلب اللاعبين تأجيل موعد المران وأصر علي المران في الخامسة عصرا ليتعودوا علي الأجواء التي يمكن مواجهتها خلال المباراة، خصوصا أنها تقام في الرابعة والنصف عصرا بتوقيت القاهرة
من جانبه أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام صعوبة المباراة، وقال إن اللاعبين يقدرون أهمية الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية للحفاظ علي فرصة الصعود إلي نهائيات الأمم الأفريقية.وأضاف أن الصفوف مكتملة وهو ما يبعث علي الاطمئنان، وأشار إلي أن كل ما يخشاه الجهاز هو ارتفاع الرطوبة التي تؤثر علي أداء اللاعبين، وقال إن تجربة اللعب مع الكوت ديفوار جاءت مفيدة، خصوصا أننا لعبنا تحت الأمطار وتحت ضغط الرغبة في تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية. وطالب اللاعبين بتقديم عرض جيد، لأن الجماهير لن تتقبل إلا الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية.

----------


## محمود زايد

قبل السفر بساعات
منتخب مصر طار إلي بوروندي.. بدون زيدان
إصابة نجم هامبورج وسيد معوض.. واستبعاد عبدالملك ونجاح

 قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة استبعاد محمد زيدان نجم المنتخب والمحترف في صفوف نادي هامبورج الألماني وسيد معوض لاعب النادي الاسماعيلي بسبب الإصابة حيث أكد الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب للجهاز الفني عدم قدرة اللاعبين علي المشاركة في المباراة فالأول يعاني من كدمة في الركبة اليمني بالعصب الخارجي أسفر عن تورم لم يستطع زيدان معه أداء المران والثاني كدمة في الأنكل. 
أكد الكابتن حسن شحاتة أن زيدان أكد إصابته قبل وصوله للقاهرة إلا أنني طلبت منه الحضور ونفس الموقف بالنسبة لسيد معوض وقام طبيب المنتخب بالكشف عليهما واتضح عدم قدرتهما علي اللعب والمشاركة في المباراة..وكما قرر الجهاز أيضاً استبعاد الثنائي أحمد عيد عبدالملك وعبدالسلام نجاح حيث تضم البعثة 20 لاعباً لمواجهة المنتخب البوروندي يوم الأحد المقبل في الساعة الرابعة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة.وغادرت البعثة القاهرة علي الرحلة الكينية متوجهة إلي نيروبي ومنها إلي بوجمبورا حيث من المقرر أن يؤدي المنتخب مرانه عقب الوصول اليوم وغداً والسبت في الساعة الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت بوروندي وهو نفس وقت المباراة ويؤدي المنتخب مرانه علي ستاد بوجمبورا الوطني..وشدد المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري علي أنه تفادي موقف نادي الزمالك هناك عندما عجزت بعثة الزمالك عن الإقامة بشكل كامل في الفندق هناك لذلك فقد حرص علي تأكيد حجز جميع أفراد البعثة بالفندق..وأكد الكابتن حسن شحاتة أنه يلعب مباراة بوروندي ولا هدف أمامه سوي الفوز مستخدماً في ذلك كل أسلحته من العناصر المميزة في المنتخب مشيراً إلي أن غياب زيدان ومعوض رغم تأثيره إلا أن المنتخب يمتلك العديد من البدائل المميزين..وقال شحاتة إن العناصر المستبعدة سواء للإصابة أو لظروف تحديد البعثة بعدد محدد لا يعني أنهم خارج المنتخب وإنما سيكونون في معسكرات المنتخب القادمة..وشدد شحاتة علي أن الفريق يمتلك فرصتين للتأهل إلي أمم غانا من خلال بوروندي وبتسوانا إلا أنه سيلعب من منطلق أن هذه المباراة هي لقاء الفرصة الوحيدة خاصة بعد أن وضع المنتخب نفسه في هذا الموقف..وقال شحاتة إن المباراة ستكون سهلة للغاية بشرط أن يأخذ اللاعبون المباراة بالجدية المطلوبة..ورفض حسن شحاتة الاعتراف بصعوبة موقف المنتخب وقال إنني أحاول ترسيخ مبدأ اللعب علي الفوز في أي مباراة بغض النظر عن الفريق المنافس..وأشار شحاتة إلي أنه يسير في عملية التجديد والإحلال ولكنه يطبقها بشكل تدريجي حيث أصبح بالمنتخب حالياً ما يقرب من 5 لاعبين جدد لم يكونوا موجودين في أمم أفريقيا الماضية..وكان المنتخب الوطني قد أدي مرانه الأخير بملعب هليوبوليس الشروق وغاب عن المشاركة وائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي وعماد متعب وشريف إكرامي وشادي محمد بسبب حصولهم علي الجرعات الأخيرة من التطعيم ومحمد زيدان وسيد معوض للإصابة..وركز الكابتن حسن شحاتة وجهازه المعاون من شوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي المدرب وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي علي النواحي الهجومية خاصة في ظل تأكيدات المدير الفني علي أن مباراة بوروندي ستتسم بالطابع الهجومي للمنتخب. 
بعد تدريبات الإحماء شارك معظم لاعبي الفريق عمرو زكي وأحمد حسام "ميدو" وأبوتريكة وأحمد حسن وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وعبدالسلام نجاح في التسديد علي المرمي سواء من الضربات الثابتة أو من بعض الجمل التكتيكية..وقام حسن شحاتة بتقسيم اللاعبين إلي مجموعتين في منتصف الملعب لزيادة الضغط علي الخصم وإتقان الهجمات المرتدة..وكانت أرضية الملعب "الترتان" تمثل ضيقاً لمعظم اللاعبين وسقط عدد منهم يشكو من التواء خفيف أو بعض الكدمات مثل ابراهيم سعيد وأحمد حسام ميدو وعمرو زكي ولكنهم سرعان ما عادوا للمشاركة بعد أن اطمأن عليهم الجهاز الطبي.

----------


## محمود زايد

غياب فتحي ومعوض أكثر تأثيرا من غياب زيدان 
المنتخب يطير إلي بوروندي بلا أجنحة 
السهل والصعب يجتمعان في مواجهة غامضة تكثر فيها التكهنات 

غاب أحمد فتحي من البداية وهو العنصر الأساسي في جناح المنتخب الوطني الأيمن.. وغاب سيد معوض قبل ساعات من السفر إلي بوروندي وهو اللاعب الأول في جناح المنتخب الأيسر.. وطار الفريق منتصف ليلة أول أمس إلي بوروندي بلا جناحين حتي لو قال البعض إن الجناحين البديلين أحمد المحمدي وأحمد أبومسلم أكدا في المباراة الودية الدولية مع كوت ديفوار أنهما جناحان قادران علي الطيران والتحليق بالمنتخب نحو فوز لا يرضي الرأي العام بغيره بديلا..
مبدئيا لا يمكن القياس علي مباراة كوت ديفوار لرسم خريطة لقاء بوروندي.. شتان الفارق بين خريطة الفريقين المنافسين وبين المتطلبات من المباراتين.. وبين أن يبحث المنتخب الوطني عن نتيجة مرضية يسكت بها المتربصين، وبين أن يبحث عن فوز في مهمة غامضة بلا ملامح حتي في ظل اجماع تام علي الفارق الفني الشاسع بين الفريقين.
شعر الناس بصدمة من استبعاد محمد زيدان بسبب الاصابة.. ورغم ان المهاجم المتميز المحترف بنادي هامبورج الألماني قيمة كبيرة للفريق مطلوب جدا لهذه المهمة التي جعلناها صعبة إلا ان زملاءه في خط الهجوم لا يقلون عنه قيمة ورصيدهم واسع من المهارة والخبرة بحيث لن نشعر بغياب زيدان في وجود ميدو وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي.
أما اذا كان شعار الجهاز الفني هو الهجوم من أجل الفوز، فإن طرفي الملعب يلعبان دورا حيويا في المهام الهجومية، وكان فتحي ومعوض خير من يستخدم خبرته ومهارته الخاصة ونزعته الهجومية.. لكن هذا لا يمنع أن يفاجئنا المحمدي وأبومسلم بأداء متكامل دفاعا وهجوما وليس الاقتصار فقط علي تنفيذ مهام دفاعية مثلما كان يحدث أمام كوت ديفوار.
اللاعبان سوف يكونان تحت الرصد من ملايين الأعين، لأن الشعور العام مطمئن علي اكتمال الصفوف وقدرة الفريق علي استيعاب وتحمل غيابات في مراكز أخري مادامت هناك وفرة في العناصر مضمونة التميز.. والجهاز الفني يعرف انه بشكل عام تحت الاختبار وان طرفي الملعب أيضا تحت الاختبار، ولديه حلول في الجهة اليمني بأن يستعين بالمخضرم كابتن الفريق أحمد حسن، لكن من المؤكد انه لا يملك حلا جاهزا في الجهة اليسري اذا تعطلت..
والفارق الفني ربما يغطي علي كل العيوب والنواقص إلا اذا عاش الفريق كله 'فصلا باردا' من الفصول الشهيرة التي تكررت في هذه المنافسات وتأخر بسببها حسم موقف المنتخب ووجد نفسه فجأة يدخل في حسابات كانت مستبعدة وغير مطروحة داخل مجموعة تضم بوروندي وبتسوانا وموريتانيا وهي فرق دخلت خريطة الكرة الافريقية حديثا.
وما يبعث علي التفاؤل أن الجميع دخلوا 'حالة خاصة' من التجهيز والتحضير للمباراة.. والحالة الخاصة مهمة للغاية للفرق المصرية حيث أثبت التاريخ ان اللاعب المصري يستخرج كل طاقته ويستدعي كل خبرته عندما تحاصره هذه الحالة الخاصة من الاستنفار والشعور بالمسئولية أمام الجمهور والخبراء والاعلام.. وانه لا يسقط في الفصول الباردة إلا اذا كان مسترخيا ومتعاليا علي الفرق المنافسة.
ويوم الأحد ربما يواجه المنتخب خصوما عديدين لا يقتصر علي المنتخب البوروندي كخصم رئيسي.. ربما تلعب أرضية الملعب ضده، وربما تلعب عشوائية المنافس ضده.. وربما يلعب الطقس المتقلب والأمطار ضده.. وربما يلعب التوتر والعصبية ضده.. وقيمة الفرق الكبيرة العريقة ان تتعامل بحنكة واقتدار مع كل خصومها في ظل كل الظروف. اذن يجتمع في المباراة السهل والصعب معا.. السهل في الفوارق المعروفة بين الطرفين والصعب في ظروف خاصة ربما تكون مؤثرة.
كان الفريق قد أتم استعداداته بالقاهرة في هدوء واستقرار علي نقيض الحالة التي بدأ بها المعسكر.. واستوعب بشجاعة وواقعية استبعاد محمد زيدان وسيد معوض.. وتكشفت أسباب اصرار الجهاز الفني علي وجود عمرو زكي، لأن زيدان انضم للمنتخب وهو مصاب بالركبة لكنه حضر حتي يبعد عن نفسه الشبهات وبعد أن خضع للكشف الطبي وأكد ناديه الألماني الاصابة غادر أمس حتي لا يحتسب انضمامه للمنتخب الوطني استدعاء دوليا..
ومن المنتظر أن يتدرب اليوم علي ملعب المباراة الساعة الثالثة والنصف بعد الظهر (الرابعة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة) ويكرر المران بنفس الملعب غدا.. وكان قد تدرب أمس لأول مرة عقب الوصول وقبل أن يلبي دعوة السفير المصري علي العشاء.. وجاء استبعاد عبدالسلام نجاح وأحمد عيد عبدالملك متوقعا ليس لعدم كفاءة اللاعبين، لكن لأن مركزيهما مشغولان بالزملاء الأساسيين..
وقبل مغادرة القاهرة منحنا حسن شحاتة المدير الفني جرعة من الثقة عندما أكد جاهزيته وجاهزية نجومه علي تحقيق هدف واحد سافروا من أجله وهو الفوز لحسم التأهل الذي علي حد قوله تأخر لأن الفريق وضع نفسه داخل هذه الحسبة.. ووعد شحاتة بالفوز لكن وضع له الشروط ومنها أن يؤدي اللاعبون بجدية.

----------


## محمود زايد

قبل‏48‏ ساعة من موقعة بوروندي المصيرية
المنتخب الوطني يؤدي مرانه الأول
في بوجمبورا عليالترتان اليوم
الجهاز الفني يحث اللاعبين علي
تحقيق الفوز لحسم بطاقة التأهل لغانا


يؤدي المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرةالقدم تدريبه الأول في العاصمة البوروندية بوجمبورا علي الملعب الرئيسي في نفس توقيت المباراة في الثالثة والنصف بعد ظهر اليوم‏,‏ وذلك استعدادا لمباراته المهمة والمصيرية والمرتقبة أمام نظيره البوروندي بعد غد الأحد في الجولة قبل الأخيرة ضمن تصفيات بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقرر اقامتها في غانا‏2008.‏
كما يؤدي الفريق تدريبا آخر غدا طبقا للائحة التي تسمح للفريق الضيف بالتدريب علي الملعب الرئيسي مرتين‏,‏ إذا كانت أرضه من الترتان‏,‏ علما بأن اللائحة تعطي له الحق في التدريب مرة واحدة بالملعب من النجيل الطبيعي‏.‏ويحاول الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة تجاوز عقبة بوروندي بالفوز لحسم ورقة التأهل إلي غانا‏,‏ وعدم الدخول في حسابات أخري معقدة قد لاتكون في مصلحته‏.‏
فالمنتخب الوطني يحتل المركز الأول في المجموعة الثالثة برصيد‏8‏ نقاط من‏4‏ مباريات‏,‏ يليه بتسوانا‏7‏ نقاط ثم بوروندي‏6‏ نقاط ثم موريتانيا‏4‏ نقاط‏..‏ وتبقي للمنتخب الوطني مباراة أمام بتسوانا بالقاهرة‏,‏ وتلعب بوروندي مع موريتانيا في نواكشوط‏..‏ ويكفي المنتخب الوطني التعادل في هذه المباراة لضمان التأهل بشرط الفوز علي بتسوانا في القاهرة‏,‏ أما في حالة تحقيق بوروندي للمفاجأة والفوز علي المنتخب فسيرتفع رصيدها إلي‏9‏ نقاط وتتصدر المجموعة ويتوقف تأهل المنتخب الوطني ــ حامل اللقب ــ علي ضوء نتيجة الجولة الأخيرة‏.‏ وهنا تكمن صعوبة مباراة الأحد‏.‏
وكانت بعثة المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم قد وصلت إلي العاصمة بوجمبورا ظهر أمس بعد رحلة سفر شاقة ومرهقة استغرقت‏12‏ ساعة طيران وترانزيت لمدة ثلاث ساعات في العاصمة الكينية نيروبي‏.‏ وكان في استقبال البعثة أحمد الخشاب سفير مصر في بوروندي ومحمد اللبودي القائم بالأعمال وعدد من أعضاء السفارة المصرية‏,‏ وبعض المسئولين بالاتحاد البورندي‏,‏ حيث تم انهاء اجراءات خروج البعثة من المطار في وقت قياسي وبسهولة ويسر‏,‏ ثم اقلتهم سيارة أوتوبيس إلي مقر اقامتها بأحد الفنادق في العاصمة ــ وهو يعد من أفضل فنادق العاصمة‏,‏ وكان قد نزل به من قبل منتخب الشباب وفريق الزمالك‏.‏وخلد اللاعبون إلي الراحة بعض الوقت قبل تناول وجبة الغذاء‏,‏ ثم أدي الفريق مرانا خفيفا بملعب قريب من الفندق لإزالة الإرهاق‏.‏وفي المساء لبت البعثة دعوة السفير أحمد الخشاب علي حفل الاستقبال الذي أقامه علي شرف البعثة بمنزله‏,‏ وحضره عدد من الجالية المصرية والعربية وعدد من المسئولين في بوروندي‏,‏ وكانت مباراة الأحد محور كل الحوارات‏,‏ بالاضافة إلي انتصارات الأهلي وتأهله إلي الدور قبل النهائي‏.‏وكان محمد اللبودي القائم بالأعمال قد بذل جهدا كبيرا لوضع جميع الترتيبات بالتنسيق مع المسئولين في بورندي لتوفير كل سبل الراحة من إقامة وانتقالات وتدريبات‏.‏
كما حرص أحمد رامي سفير مصر في رواندا علي الحضور إلي بوجمبورا لمؤازرة المنتخب‏,‏ وسيظل مرافقا للبعثة حتي عودتها عن طريق كيجالي عقب المباراة‏,‏ كما وجه الدعوة إلي حفل استقبال علي شرف البعثة خلال توقفها ترانزيت في رواندا‏.‏
الجدير بالذكر أن البعثة تضم‏31‏ فردا برئاسة سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة المصري الذي فضل أن يتحمل مشاق هذه الرحلة لعلمه مدي صعوبة المباراة لكونها مفترق طرق في التصفيات ولتوفير كل سبل الاستقرار والتركيز للجهاز الفني وللاعبين وتضم البعثة‏20‏ لاعبا من بينهم‏5‏ محترفين هم‏:‏ أحمد أبومسلم وأحمد حسام ميدو وأحمد حسن وشريف اكرامي‏,‏ وابراهيم سعيد‏,‏ ونظرا لتعذر حصولهم علي التأشيرات من القاهرة قام سمير عدلي المدير الاداري بإرسال جميع بياناتهم إلي السفارة المصرية في بوروندي من أجل حصولهم علي التأشيرات في المطار بالتنسيق مع السفارة البوروندية بالقاهرة التي قدمت كل التسهيلات للبعثة‏.‏ وقد تم استبعاد اللاعبين محمد زيدان وسيد معوض في اللحظات الأخيرة قبل السفر لإصابتهما‏.‏ويعكف الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان علي دراسة الفريق البوروندي من خلال شرائط الفيديو لآخر مبارياته‏.‏
كما يقوم الجهاز الفني بالقاء محاضرة فنية علي اللاعبين قبل المباراة لزيادة التركيز وشرح واجبات كل لاعب ودوره من أجل تحقيق الفوز‏.‏
وأكد شحاتة والجهاز المعاون أهمية الفوز لأنه بوابة العبور إلي غانا‏,‏ مؤكدين أن أي نتيجة أخري لن تكون مقبولة‏,‏ وستفتح المجال لكل الاجتهادات‏,‏ و من غير المقبول أن يتعرض حامل اللقب وبطل افريقيا لهذا الموقف‏,‏ كما يبذل الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق وحسن حمزة أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي وجميع أعضاء الجهاز الطبي جهدا مضاعفا من أجل تأمين سلامة اللاعبين أفراد البعثة ووقايتهم من أي إصابة‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

للمشاركة في كأس العالم
المنتخب العسكري والجيش السوري ودياً.. اليوم


يلتقي في الخامسة والنصف بعد عصر اليوم المنتخب العسكري لكرة القدم مع فريق الجيش السوري ودياً بملعب القرية الأوليمبية بالإسماعيلية وذلك ضمن استعدادات المنتخب لبطولة كأس العالم العسكري رقم "42" التي ستقام بالهند خلال الفترة من 8 حتي 21 أكتوبر القادم ضمن فعاليات دورة الألعاب العسكرية الرابعة. 
المباراة فرصة طيبة أمام الكابتن منير حجازي المدير الفني للدفع بجميع لاعبيه الموجودين بالمعسكر وعددهم 25 لاعباً للوقوف علي مستواهم خاصة المجموعة التي انضمت للمنتخب العسكري مؤخراً أمثال: أحمد أبومصطفي ووائل خليفة وأسامة محمد وشيكابالا ومحسن هنداوي وإيهاب المحصي ومدحت رمضان ومحمد إبراهيم وذلك لزيادة الانسجام بينهم وبين العناصر الأساسية للمنتخب أمثال: وليد أصلان وممدوح عبدالحي ومحمد فتحي وشريف عبدالفضيل وأسامة حسن وعبدالحميد بسيوني ومحمود عبدالحميد وسامح العيدروسي وعبدالناصر محمد "كابتن المنتخب" وعرفة عباس وإيهاب توفيق ويغيب عن صفوف المنتخب اليوم لاعبو المنتخب الوطني حسني عبدربه وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وعمرو زكي وسيد معوض. 
أكد الكابتن منير حجازي المدير الفني أن معسكر الإسماعيلية حقق الهدف المطلوب ومن أهم أهدافه الإحلال والتجديد بين عناصر المنتخب القدامي والجدد وكذلك زيادة الانسجام بينهم للوقوف علي مستواهم. 
أضاف حجازي أنه كان يتمني و جود جميع اللاعبين بمن فيهم لاعبو المنتخب الوطني حتي يتسني لهم أداء أكثر من مران معاً للتأقلم وزيادة الانسجام لكن نظراً لضيق الوقت وارتباط المنتخب الوطني بمباراة بوروندي فقد تعذر وجودهم معنا في معسكر الإسماعيلية. 
من جانبه أكد اللواء عبدالجابر أحمد علي المشرف العام علي المنتخب أن معسكر الإسماعيلية سينتهي بنهاية مباراة الجيش السوري اليوم علي أن يعود اللاعبون لأنديتهم استعداداً لمباريات الدوري. 
أضاف عبدالجابر أنه كان يتمني أن يلعب مباراة ودية أخري لكن نظراً لضيق الوقت وعدم وجود لاعبي المنتخب الوطني والأهلي والزمالك والإسماعيلي فقد قرر الجهاز الفني الاكتفاء بمباراة ودية واحدة خلال هذا المعسكر.

----------


## محمود زايد

اليوم المنتخب الوطني يؤدي مرانه الأخير
استعدادا للقاء بوروندي غدا
الفريق يتجاوز أزمة ملعب التدريب‏..‏
وشحاتة يؤكد سيناريو موريتانيا لن يتكرر‏!‏

قبل‏24‏ ساعة من مباراة مصر وبوروندي في الجولة قبل الاخيرة لتصفيات المجموعة الثالثة المؤهلة لكأس الامم الافريقية بغانا العام المقبل‏..‏ يؤدي المنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم مرانه الاخير في الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة‏,‏ وبجوموبورا وهو نفس توقيت اقامة المباراة غدا‏,‏ وذلك علي استاد العاصمة الذي سيحتضن المباراة ايضا‏.‏

يسبق المران محاضرة فنية يلقي فيها الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر بعض الملاحظات التي دونها من خلال مشاهدته لبعض مباريات منتخب بوروندي‏..‏ كما سيقوم بشرح واجبات كل لاعب وخطة المباراة التي سيتم تطبيقها في المران‏.‏

وبالرغم من الصعوبات التي تواجه البعثة ومماطلة الجانب البوروندي في تلبية احتياجات بعثة منتخب مصر ونقل التدريب الذي كان مقررا أمس علي نفس ملعب المباراة إلي ملعب آخر إلا أن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم ورئيس البعثة والجهاز الفني رفض الاستسلام لأي ظروف خارجية يمكن ان تخرج اللاعبين عن تركيزهم في المباراة مؤكدين انها مباراة تحد‏,‏ وان الفريق حضر إلي بوجومبورا من أجل هدف واحد وهو تحقيق الفوز‏..‏ وحسم بطاقة التأهل عن المجموعة‏,‏ بغض النظر عن أي صعوبات قد تواجه البعثة من اقامة وتنقلات وتدريب‏..‏ ولن يلتفتوا إلي كل هذا‏.‏

ويعكف حسن شحاتة وجهازه المعاون والمكون من شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان علي شحن اللاعبين معنويا وزيادة تركيزهم في المباراة من خلال تحفيزهم علي تحقيق الفوز وحثهم علي بذل أقصي جهد‏..‏ دون الالتفات إلي اي معوقات قد تواجههم من جانب مسئولي بوروندي‏,‏ لأن هذه هي ضريبة البطولة‏,‏ويجب علي البطل أن يكون علي قدر المسئولية وعند حسن ظن جماهيره‏.‏

ووضح من خلال التدريبات اصرار اللاعبين وحماسهم‏,‏ والمعنويات المرتفعة والاصرار علي تحقيق الفوز وتأكيد الجدارة وتصدر المجموعة‏.‏

وكان منتخب مصر قد ادي مرانه عصر امس باحد الملاعب الفرعية القريبة من السفارة بعد ان قام سمير زاهر وأحمد سليمان بزيارته والتأكد من صلاحية هذا الملعب‏,‏ ذلك بعد رفض الجانب البوروندي قيام المنتخب باداء تدريبه علي الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة بحجة أنه مخصص لتدريب المنتخب البوروندي‏,‏ وطلبوا تأجيل تدريب منتخب مصر إلي ما بعد الساعة السادسة مساء‏,‏ وهو ما رفضه حسن شحاتة من منطلق ان المباراة ستقام عصرا‏,‏ وليس مساء مفضلا أن يكون التدريب في نفس موعد المباراة‏,‏ وبهذا يكون تدريب المنتخب اليوم هو التدريب الوحيد الذي يؤديه علي ملعب المباراة‏..‏ برغم أن اللائحة تعطي الحق للمنتخب في التدريب مرتين علي الملعب الرئيسي طالما أن ارضيته من النجيل الصناعي‏.‏

وبعيدا عن كل هذا‏..‏ فقد شارك في مران الامس كل اللاعبين واشتمل علي تدريبات لزيادة اللياقة البدنية وتقسيمة سريعة نفذ من خلالها اللاعبون بعض الجمل الفنية والمهارية‏..‏ مثل التسديد علي المرمي من خارج المنطقة واستغلال الكرات العرضية‏,‏ والضغط علي الخصم في نصف ملعبه‏.‏

واستغرق المران أكثر من‏90‏ دقيقة وسط روح عالية تعكس رغبة الجميع في الفوز‏..‏ وسبق المران محاضرة فنية حضرها سمير زاهر والذي قام بحث اللاعبين علي الفوز وطالبهم بالفوز مع تقديم العرض اللائق ببطل افريقيا‏.‏

وقال زاهر خلال المحاضرة ان شعب مصر ينتظر من لاعبي المنتخب ان يكونوا علي قدر المسئولية‏,‏ وان تكون بوروندي محطة العبور إلي غانا عبر تحقيق الفوز علي منتخبها‏,‏ واستمرار تصدر ترتيب المجموعة‏.‏

وأكد زاهر انه يعلم ان منتخب مصر يتفوق علي منتخب بوروندي من جميع الوجوه الا ان ذلك لايعني ضمان الفوز الذي لن يتحقق إلا باحترام المنافس مهما كان اسمه وبذل اقصي جهد ممكن خلال المباراة‏.‏

وكان الجهاز الفني قد منح اللاعبين الحرية دون الالتزام بموعد الافطار لمنحهم أكبر قسط من النوم والاسترخاء بعد رحلة السفر المرهقة‏,‏ وكان أول تجمع لهم علي الغداء‏..‏ حيث بذل الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق جهدا مضاعفا في المحافظة علي سلامة البعثة‏,‏ حيث قام بالاشراف بنفسه علي اعداد وجبات الطعام اللاعبين بالتنسيق مع ادارة الفندق‏,‏ والتي خصصت قائمة طعام خاصة‏,‏ وقاعة محاضرات لمنتخب مصر‏.‏

ومن جانبه رفض حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر تحميل مباراة بوروندي أكثر مما تحتمل‏,‏ مؤكدا انه من وسائل تصعيب المباراة كثرة الحديث عنها في وسائل الاعلام‏..‏ مشيرا إلي ثقته الكاملة في اللاعبين وقدرتهم علي تحقيق الفوز وتجاوز هذه العقبة‏,‏ وان ماحدث في مباراة موريتانيا لن يتكرر وهي المباراة التي شهدت عوامل خارجية مثل توقف المباراة لاكثر من‏30‏ دقيقة افقدت اللاعبين تركيزهم وفتر خلالها حماسهم برغم انهم الأفضل من كل الوجوه‏.‏

ورفض شحاتة التطرق إلي الخطة أو التشكيل قائلا ان اللاعبين الذين سيختارهم قادرون علي مستوي المسئولية مؤكدا ان المنتخب سيحافظ علي صدارته للمجموعة الثالثة‏.‏

هنا بوجمبورا‏!‏
‏*‏ سمير زاهر تلقي العديد من الاتصالات من القاهرة‏..‏ الكل يحاول ان يعرف منه موقف الاتحاد من قضية حسني عبدربه‏,‏ إلا أنه رد عليهم بقوله انه ليس لديه صورة من الفاكس وهو صلاح حسني ورئيس للجنة شئون اللاعبين بامكانهم الحصول علي القرار المناسب‏..‏ مؤكدا أن الاتحاد لن يتخذ أي قرار فيه شبهة مجاملة لأي طرف‏.‏
‏
*‏ حسني عبدربه لاعب المنتخب وضح عليه وبدا شارد الذهن منذ معرفته بخبر قبول طعن ستراسبورج‏.‏
‏
*‏ محمد الخشاب سفير مصر في بوروندي اقام مأدبة عشاء للبعثة مساء اول امس بمنزله حضرها عدد كبير من الجالية المصرية رغم أن هذه الجالية قليلة العدد نسبيا‏..‏ وكان هذا العشاء هو الوجبة الرئيسية لكل افراد البعثة خاصة اللاعبين بعد ان فوجئوا بعدم وجود ترتيبات للغداء يوم الوصول‏.‏
‏
*‏ محمد اللبودي سكرتير ثالث السفارة لايفارق البعثة في كل تحركاتها ويعمل جاهدا علي تذليل كل الصعوبات التي تواجهها مع الجانب البوروندي‏.‏
‏
*‏ سمير عدلي المدير الاداري اعترض علي تخصيص سيارة ميني باص واحدة لبعثة المنتخب ونجح في الحصول علي سيارة أخري‏..‏ مؤكدا أنه قام بتخصيص أوتوبيس كبير لبعثة بوروندي في القاهرة‏.‏
*‏ بدأ موسم الامطار في بوروندي والتي تهطل علي فترات خلال اليوم ولكنها ليست أمطارا غزيرة‏..‏ لكن ما تعاني منه البعثة هو الرطوبة المرتفعة‏..‏ خاصة أن العاصمة تطل علي بحيرة تانجنيفا التي تعد أطول بحيرة في افريقيا وثاني اعمق بحيرات العالم‏.‏
*‏ الدكتور حسام الابراشي ومعه حسنين حمزة اخصائي العلاج الطبيعي حصلا علي غرفة خاصة للقيام بعملهما بها‏..‏ كما يقوم كمال عبدالواحد اخصائي التأهيل بتجهيز اللاعبين قبل كل مران‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

في الجولة قبل الأخيرة من تصفيات الأمم الإفريقية
اليوم المنتخب يواجه بوروندي علي ملعب البرنس لويس بطل الاستقلال
حسن شحاته يعلن الهجوم‏..‏
ورئيس جمهورية بوروندي يزور الفريق ويطالب لاعبيه بالفوز‏!‏


عندما تدق الساعة الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة وبوروندي تتجه أنظار عشاق الساحرة المستديرة كرة القدم نحو أو صوب العاصمة البوروندية بوجمبورا لمتابعة المواجهة الصعبة والمرتقبة‏,‏ حيث يخوض المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مباراة مفترق طرق نحو الدفاع عن لقبه الأفريقي الفائز به عام‏2006‏ من أجل التأهل إلي بطولة الأمم بغانا‏2008.‏ وذلك عندما يواجه منتخب بوروندي الملقب بالطيور الجارحة في الجولة قبل الأخيرة لتصفيات المجموعة الثالثة علي بطاقة التأمل لنهائيات غانا‏.‏
تتصدر مصر المجموعة برصيد‏8‏ نقاط‏,‏ يليها بتسوانا‏7‏ نقاط ثم بوروندي‏6‏ نقاط وأخيرا موريتانيا‏4‏ نقاط وخرجت من السباق‏.‏
ويدير المباراة طاقم حكام من الكونغو برازافيل‏.‏ويراقبها أجوشي أفهينافي من أثيوبيا‏.‏ وتتبقي في هذه المجموعة الجولة الأخيرة حيث تلعب مصر مع بتسوانا في القاهرة وموريتانيا مع بوروندي في نواكشوط‏.‏ من هنا تكمن أهمية المباراة وضرورة الفوز الذي سيحسم الصراع علي التأهل وأي نتيجة أخري ربما تدخل المنتخب الوطني في حسابات معقدة في غني عنها‏.(‏ المنتخب الوطني حضر إلي بوجمبورا واضعا نصب عينيه هدفا واحدا وهو الفوز معلنا ورافعا شعار التحدي والتغلب علي كل الصعاب من إقامة وإعاشة دون الإلتفات إليها ولتركيز فقط في العودة بثلاث نقاط للمحافظة علي كبريائه كحامل للقب وبطل القارة الأفريقية‏.‏
وقد وضح ذلك من خلال الحالة المعنوية والروح العالية للجهاز الفني واللاعبين في إصرارهم والجدية التي يؤدون بها التدريبات إضافة إلي روح الود والتفاهم والتعاون بين جميع أعضاء البعثة بداية من رئيس البعثة سمير زاهر حتي أصغر عضو بالمنتخب‏,‏ إضافة إلي دعم ومساندة السفارة المصرية في بوروندي وعلي رأسها السفير محمد الخشاب ومحمد اللبودي السكرتير الثالث بالسفارة وبعض أعضاء الجالية المصرية‏.‏
وأكد حسن شحاته المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني وجهازه المعاون شوقي غريب المدرب العام وحماده صدقي وأحمد سليمان أن الجهاز كله تفاؤل وثقة في إمكانيات اللاعبين وقدرتهم علي حسم الجولة والعودة بالثلاث نقاط وذلك لما لمسوه من إخلاص وتفان في التدريبات ورغبة أكيدة عند اللاعبين‏.‏
وأكد حسن شحاته أنه يلعب بخطة هجومية اليوم مع التأمين الدفاعي مؤكدا أن لكل مباراة ظروفها الخاصة وطريقة اللعب بها ولكن لن يغير من طريقته‏,‏ مؤكدا أن صفوف المنتخب مكتملة العناصر وأن هذه المباراة تختلف كليا عن المباراة الودية التي أداها المنتخب مع كوت ديفوار في فرنسا منذ أسابيع قليلة وأن التشكيل لا خلاف عليه حيث سيلعب بالحضري في حراسة المرمي وعبدالمنصف إحتياطيا وهناك في الدفاع وائل جمعة وشادي محمد وهاني سعيد وعلي الأطراف أحمد أبومسلم وأحمد المحمدي وفي الهجوم عماد متعب وعمرو زكي وأحمد حسام ميدو وتبدو المشكلة في إختيار لاعبي الوسط للمفاضلة بين بالدفع بأبوتريكة من البداية أو حسب مقتضيات المباراة‏,‏ وإن كان لا خلاف علي وجود أحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه ومعهما إبراهيم سعيد وحسن مصطفي‏.‏
ومن جانبه صرح سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم بأن البعثة حضرت من أجل هدف واحد وهو الفوز بالمباراة دون الإلتفات لأي أشياء أخري وأنه يشعر بالتفاؤل والثقة في لاعبينا وكأن أجواء كأس الأمم بالقاهرة تخيم علي الفريق نتيجة الإخلاص والتفاني في الواجب والروح العالية والود وإخلاص النوايا المسيطرة علي كل البعثة‏.‏ وقال إننا هنا من أجل هدف واحد وهو العودة بالثلاث نقاط‏.‏

هنا بوجمبورا
ـ أدي المنتخب الوطني تدربيبه الرئيسي والأخير علي الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة ـ استاد البرنس لويس دواجا زوري ـ بطل الإستقلال ومحرر بوروندي‏.‏ في الثالثة والنصف من بعد ظهر أمس‏.‏ وقد أشتمل علي بعض الجمل الفنية والتكتيكية كما قاد أحمد سليمان تدريبا خاصا لحراس المرمي الثلاثة‏.‏ وسبق المران محاضرة فنية بالفندق شاهدة من خلالها مباراة مصر وبوروندي والتي انتهت بفوز منتخبنا‏1.4‏ في سبتمبر من العام الماضي‏.‏
ـ الكابتن سمير زاهر تلقي اتصالات تليفونيا منالمهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة وذلك للإطمئنان علي أحوال البعثة وحمل زاهر رسالة إلي اللاعبين والجهاز الفني يحثهم علي الفوز ولتأهل إلي غانا‏2008.‏
ـ تصدر في بوروندي صحيفة واحدة ورقية إضافة إلي صحف أخري تصدر علي المواقع الإلكترونية بشبكة الإنترنت وركزت هذه الصحف علي مباراة اليوم وإن اعترفت بتفوق المنتخب الوطني لفارق الخبرة والتاريخ كما اتهمت فريقها البوروندي بالإعداد الضعيف لهذه المباراة وإن طالبتهم بالفوز والتمسك بالأمل لأنهم سيكونون علي أعتاب التاريخ للوصول إلي نهائيات غانا لأول مرة في تاريخهم‏,‏ وقالت أن المنتخب المصري أمامه فرصة أخري يمكنه عن طريقها التأهل حيث سيلعب أمام بتسوانا بالقاهرة في آخر مباريات المجموعة كأفضل ثواني المجموعة‏.‏
ـ الإهتمام الجماهيري بالمباراة يبدو ضعيفا ربما لقلة وسائل الإعلام كما لا يتوقع وجود حضور جماهيري كبير نظرا لإرتفاع أسعار التذاكر مقارنة بمستوي دخل الفرد حيث وصل سعر تذكرة الدرجة الثالثة إلي‏4‏ دولارا أمريكي وهو ما يعادل‏200‏ فرنك بوروندي خاصة وأن بوروندي تعد ثالث أفقر دول العالم‏.‏
ـ اصيب عصام الحضري حارس المنتخب الوطني بكدمة في ركبته نتيجة اصدامه مع اللاعب حسني عبدربه في احد الكرات المشتركة خلال التدريب الاخير وسوف تتحدد مشاركته في المباراة علي ضوء تقرير الجهاز الطبي‏.‏
ـ رئيس جمهورية بوروندي ـ بيير بيكرونزيزا ـ مولع بكرة القدم ويمارسها بشكل منتظم خاصة أنه عمل من قبل حكما ومدربا وحرص علي زيارة الفريق البوروندي في معسكره وشاهد تدريبه الرئيسي وحثهم علي الفوز في المباراة‏.‏
ـ نظرا للإهتمام الكبير الذي يوليه السفير محمد الخشاب بالبعثة وافق سيادته علي طلب الجهاز الفني لتجهيز وإعداد وجبتي العشاء أمس والغذاء اليوم قبل المباراة في السفارة المصرية من أجل توفير أكبر قدر من التغذية الجيدة حيث أن الوجبات في مطعم الفندق لا تتناسب مع أسلوب الطهي الذي يعتاده اللاعبون‏.‏
ـ تغادر البعثة بوجمبورا عقب المباراة مباشرة إلي كيجالي عاصمة رواندا بصحبة السفير أحمد رامي سفير مصر في رواندا الذي حرص علي الحضور ومرافقة البعثة‏.‏ كما قام بترتيبات الحجز لإقامة البعثة بأحد فنادق كيجالي للمبيت بها قبل أن تستقل الطائرة عائدة إلي القاهرة والتي من المنتظر أن تصل الثانية من بعد ظهر غد‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

موقعة صعبة للمنتخب الوطني
الفوز علي بوروندي اليوم يخرج بالفراعنة من عنق الزجاجة 

في الثالثة والنصف من عصر اليوم بتوقيت القاهرة وبوجمبورا يدخل منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم في مواجهة حاسمة ومصيرية أمام نظيره البوروندي في الجولة قبل الأخيرة من تصفيات المجموعة الثانية الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم التي تستضيفها غانا يناير المقبل‏.‏رغم أن التاريخ وفارق الامكانات يؤكد أن لقاء اليوم يجب ألا ينال الكثير من الاهتمام لأن فرص منتخب مصر هي الأقوي والأفضل لتحقيق الفوز‏,‏ ولكن أرض الواقع وصراع الصدارة بالمجموعة يؤكد عكس ذلك‏,‏ حيث ان منتخبنا الوطني في حاجة ماسة لنقطة التعادل علي الأقل في لقاء اليوم حتي يحافظ علي صدارته للمجموعة في انتظار الفوز بلقاء الجولة الأخيرة امام بتسوانا بالقاهرة لتأكيد تأهله لنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية تلك البطولة التي يحمل لقبها من البطولة السابقة بالقاهرة العام الماضي‏.‏

فمنتخبنا الوطني يخوض لقاء اليوم وهو في المركز الأول برصيد‏8‏ نقاط ومتقدم علي منتخب بوروندي بفارق نقطة واحدة الأمر الذي يؤكد أن أي نتيجة أخري غير الفوز أو التعادل بالنسبة لمنتخبنا الوطني‏,‏ سوف تقضي علي طموح التأهل المباشر لنهائيات كأس الأمم‏,‏ لأن فوز منتخب بوروندي اليوم سيضعه علي قمة المجموعة ودون شك تواجده علي القمة سيدفع بالفريق لعمل المستحيل في لقاء الجولة الأخيرة أمام موريتانيا بنواكشوط حتي يحقق الفوز ويواصل صدارته للمجموعة‏,‏ ويحقق المفاجأة بالتأهل لنهائيات كأس الأمم خاصة بعد فقدان منتخب موريتانيا للأمل في المنافسة حتي علي المركز الثاني‏.‏

هذه الحسابات يعلمها جيدا الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة وهذا ماأكده للاعبي الفريق خلال مران أمس وخلال المحاضرة التي تم خلالها عرض لقطات لأداء منتخب بوروندي في مباراته الأخيرة أمام بتسوانا والتي فاز فيها‏1/2,‏ موضحا أهمية تحقيق الفوز لغلق باب الحسابات والاجتهادات في صراع بطاقة التأهل لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية‏.‏ورغم تأكيد شحاتة أهمية تحقيق الفوز إلا أنه وجهازه المعاون يعلمون ان التعادل اليوم ليس بالنتيجة السيئة لأنه يحقق الهدف المنشود أيضا وهو مواصلة صدارة المجموعة الثانية بالتصفيات وهذا أمر مطلوب في ضوء أن لقاءات الجولة الأخيرة تحمل مباراة سهلة الي حد ما بالنسبة لمنتخبنا الذي يواجه نظيره البتسواني بالقاهرة‏.‏

ونفس الأمر أوضحه سمير زاهر رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة رئيس بعثة منتخبنا الوطني والذي أكد في لقاء له باللاعبين أمس أن اسم مصر كبير ولابد من التأكيد علي ذلك في لقاء اليوم خاصة أنهم يدافعون عن لقبهم الافريقي ولا يعقل أن يجد حامل اللقب صعوبة في التأهل للنهائيات‏.‏وإذا كان هذا هو وضع منتخبنا الوطني فإن الوضع داخل منتخب بوروندي في غاية الحماس والرغبة في تحقيق المفاجأة خاصة أن الفرصة متاحة أمامهم حيث ان المباراة تقام علي ملعبهم وبين جمهورهم‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

اليوم في بوجمبورا بتصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية
المنتخب الوطني في مواجهة حاسمة أمام بوروندي.. لانتزاع بطاقة التأهل 
إدارة البعثة 'اعدت' الفريق معنويا.. وشحاتةجاهز للهجوم المكثف 


بوروندي الأخبار: 
يخوض المنتخب الوطني الأول مباراة حاسمة اليوم في تصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية بلقاء منتخب بوروندي باستاد بوجمبورا الساعة الثالثة والنصف بعد الظهر 'الرابعة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة'.. ينفرد المنتخب بصدارة المجموعة الثانية ويتأهل مباشرة إلي نهائيات غانا 2008 إذا حقق الفوز.. رصيده الآن 8 نقاط مقابل 7 لمنتخب بتسوانا و6 لموريتانيا و4 لبوروندي.
حشد الفريق الوطني كل طاقته الفنية والمعنوية حتي يضع نهاية حاسمة للمنافسة في مجموعة لم تكن تستدعي هذا التأخير.. وفي سبيل ذلك لم يتوقف كثيرا عند عراقيل الاقامة والتدريب في بوروندي وتصرف كما لو كان في مهمة خاصة مطلوبة دائما في الجولات الافريقية.
كان اللاعبون والجهاز قد اشتكوا من الاقامة وانشغلوا برفض الجانب البوروندي التدريب مرتين علي ملعب المباراة حسب لوائح الاتحاد الافريقي في التعامل مع الملاعب الصناعية.. لكن سمير زاهر رئيس البعثة ورئيس اتحاد الكرة رفض تشتيت الذهن وأسرع بعقد اجتماع مع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وطلب التركيز فقط في المباراة ورفض بشكل قاطع اجراء اية تعديلات علي أرض الواقع، وقال لهم ان الفرق المصرية تعودت علي هذه الظروف ولم تعد جديدة عليها، والواجب هو تحدي هذه الظروف والرد عمليا في الملعب.. وليس مطروحا ان يتعثر فريق بحجم منتخب مصر بطل افريقيا من أجل بعض المتاعب وان الفارق الفني وفارق خبرة النجوم ومهاراتهم كفيل بالتغلب علي كل شيء صعب.. وأيضا ليس مطروحا التفكير في غير الفوز لان أي نتيجة اخري سوف تثير الرأي العام، وله الحق في ذلك لأن منتخب مصر كبير ويستطيع ان يفوز بسهولة.
وبعد هذا الاجتماع.. تعامل المنتخب مع الامر الواقع وانشغلوا تماما بالمباراة، وظهرت الجدية في تدريباتهم والحماس والرغبة في الفوز.. بينما أكمل حسن شحاتة المدير الفني حلقة الشحن المعنوي وأكد ان لاعبيه لن يرضوا بأقل من الفوز والتأهل الذي تأخر بدون داع، وان إمكانات اللاعبين تؤهلهم لذلك والثقة فيهم بلا حدود.. وفي نفس الوقت لم يخف شحاتة ما يحيط المباراة من بعض المتاعب لكونها تقام علي أرض المنافس وعلي ملعب صناعي وأمام جمهور متحمس وفريق طموح لم يفقد الأمل ويريد ان يحقق نتيجة ايجابية.
وبعيدا عن التأهيل النفسي الذي بلغ ذروته في بوروندي.. فان الأمور الفنية ليست العدو الأول للمنتخب الوطني فهو أفضل من جميع الوجوه خبرة وتاريخا ومهارة.. لكن العدو الحقيقي هو في طبيعة أرض الملعب، وفي الحماس البالغ للمنافس وجماهيره وفي الأجواء العامة التي تخلق نوعا من القلق، وربما في العشوائية التي يتم بها اداء الفرق الصغيرة في افريقيا.. لكن هناك حالة من التفاؤل والشعور بالاطمئنان وتحمل المسئولية، وهو ما عبر عنه سمير زاهر بقوله انه رأي في أعين اللاعبين إصرارا علي الفوز وسعي إلي القضاء نهائيا علي الجدل حول التأهل وتجنب الاستمرار في الحسابات المعقدة التي كان الجميع في غني عنها.
ومن الناحية الفنية.. لا تخفي علي أحد النوايا الهجومية للمنتخب والتي تدرب عليها في القاهرة وبوروندي.. ليس هناك مجال للتحفظ في الأداء والاهتمام المبالغ بالنواحي الدفاعية.. الهجوم هو الشعار المعتمد من الفريق بما يملكه من خطي وسط وهجوم علي درجة عالية من الكفاءة.. هناك فقط حرص من الهجوم المرتد والكرات الساقطة في منطقة الجزاء، ولذلك جاءت تعليمات الجهاز الفني واضحة بعدم منح المنافس فرصة للتحرك في مساحات واسعة أو التصرف في الكرة بارتياح عند الاستحواذ عليها وضرورة الضغط عليه في كل مواقع الملعب.. ومقابل ذلك يتنوع الهجوم وتتعدد اساليبه من العمق والاطراف مع حسن استثمار الفرص المتاحة، وهذا وضح في التدريبات.. علاوة علي استغلال الكرات الثابتة ومساندة وسط الملعب لخط الهجوم وسرعة التحول بين حالتي الهجوم والدفاع.
ورغم غياب كل من أحمد فتحي وسيد معوض وحسام غالي ومحمد زيدان، الا ان قائمة الفريق مكتملة فنيا ولا تعاني أي خلل، سوي الاعتماد علي البديلين في طرفي الملعب أحمد المحمدي وأحمد أبومسلم، وقد تم تجهيزهما جيدا للمهام الدفاعية والهجومية.
ويعلن حسن شحاتة التشكيل في المحاضرة صباح اليوم.. والمتوقع ان تضم: عصام الحضري لحراسة المرمي.. وأحمد المحمدي وشادي محمد وإبراهيم سعيد وأحمد أبومسلم للدفاع.. أحمد حسن ومحمد أبوتريكة وحسني عبدربه وحسن مصطفي في الوسط.. أحمد حسام 'ميدو' وعماد متعب 'عمرو زكي' للهجوم.. ويملك الفريق ذخيرة جيدة من البدلاء تتيح للجهاز الفني التعديل والتغيير في أي وقت.

----------


## محمود زايد

الف مبروك تعادل منتخب مصر بطل افريقيا مع منتخب بوروندى العملاق 
حقيقى الواحد فرحان بالمنتخب والكرة الجميله اللى بيلعبها 
ربنا يصبرنا على مابلانا

----------


## عصام كابو

*الكابتن المبجل حسن شحاته يلعب بافضل لاعبى مصر*

*افضل لاعبى الاهلى و الزمالك و الاسماعيلى و باقى الاندية* 

*و كل لاعبى مصر المحترفين بالخارج*

*و كل اللاعبين اللى بيتخانق عليهم الاندية*

*و مش عارف يكسب بوروندى و بتسوانا و موريتانيا* 

*حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل*

*حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل*

*حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل*

----------


## sea_wolf

هما اتعادلو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب الحمد لله انا اختها من قصيرها ومتفرجتش على المباراة  لانى عارف الى هيحصل
واهوة خد ابو تريكة وعمر زكى  على الرغم من التحزيرات 
وبردو اتعادل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بالشفاة

----------


## محمود زايد

مش فاهم لامتى هيفضل مستوى منتخب مصر بالشكل ده لالعب ولا خطه ولا اداء واستهتار ولامبالاة والمصيبه اننا بنلاعب فرق صغيره وبنأدى الاداء الضعيف ده امال الفرق الكبيرة هنعمل معاها ايه.لازم اتحاد الكرة يراجع نفسه واوعى يغره فوزنا على بتسوانا وتاهلنا لكأس الامم لان اللى بعد التأهل هيبقى مخجل ومخزى لو فضل الحال زى ماهو وبنلعب بالشكل ده

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر يتعادل مع بوروندي سلبيا ويهدر 
فرصة التأهل مباشرة لنهائيات أفريقيا 2008 
أداء ضعيف للفريقين معظم الأوقات.. وطرد أحمد حسن في الشوط الثاني 
بوجمبورا * خاص للأخبار: 
أهدر منتخب مصر لكرة القدم فرصة ثمينة كانت من الممكن أن تصعد به مباشرة إلي نهائيات الأمم الافريقية في غانا 2008 دون الانتظار إلي الجولة الأخيرة للمجموعة الثانية.. تعادل مع نظيره البورندي بدون أهداف أمس في الجولة قبل الأخيرة.. بهذه النتيجة احتفظ المنتخب المصري بصدارة المجموعة ورفع رصيده إلي 9 نقاط وجاء المنتخب البورندي ومنتخب بتسوانا في المركز الثاني ولكل 7 نقاط لتحدد لقاءات الجولة القادمة والأخيرة الفارس المنتظر صعوده الي نهائيات أفريقيا .2008
جاءت المباراة فقيرة من الناحية الفنية خاصة من المنتخب المصري الذي قدم فاصلا من العك الكروي امام فريق مغمور كان من الممكن أن يحطم الاحلام المصرية في التأهل لنهائيات افريقيا لو صادف لاعبيه التوفيق في احدي الهجمات التي مثلت خطورة علي مرمي المتألق عصام الحضري شهدت احداث الشوط الثاني تصرفا غير أخلاقي لا يتناسب مع مكانة النجم المصري أحمد حسن الذي تعمد ضرب المنافس مما اضطر حكم المباراة لطرده في الدقيقة الثالثة ليستكمل المنتخب المباراة وهو يعاني من النقص العددي في مثل هذه المباراة التي زاد من خطورتها المستوي الباهت الذي عليه لاعبو مصر كما شهدت المباراة حصول لاعبي مصر علي اكثر من انذار بسبب الخشونة المتعمدة وهو ما يعكس حالة القلق والتوتر التي كانوا عليها والتي زاد منها العصبية التي كان عليها حسن شحاتة المدير الفني.. هذا ويلعب المنتخب المصري مباراته الاخيرة مع بتسوانا بينما يلعب الفريق البورندي مباراته الأخيرة مع موريتانيا.


أداء متواضع للفريقين


بدأ المنتخب المباراة بتشكيل ضم عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي وهاني سعيد وإبراهيم سعيد وشادي محمد في خط الظهر وأحمد أبو مسلم ناحية اليسار وأحمد المحمدي في اليمين ولعب أحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه محوري ارتكاز في خط الوسط وعمرو زكي وأحمد حسام 'ميدو' وعماد متعب في خط الهجوم.. جاءت البداية قوية وهجومية من المنتخب المصري الذي هاجم بضراوة بحثا عن هدف المبادرة والسبق للاطمئنان علي نتيجة المباراة مبكرا في المقابل التزم الفريق البورندي بدفاع المنطقة واعتمد في هجماته علي المرتدات السريعة.
أسفر الضغط المبكر للمنتخب المصري عن فرص كثيرة ضائعة لافتقادها الدقة في اللمسة الأخيرة ولم يفلح عمرو زكي في استثمار كرة عالية تلقاها من أحمد المحمدي وحولها مباشرة برأسه فوق العارضة.. ثم فرصة أخري لاحت للمهاجم عماد متعب بعد أن راوغ دفاع بوروندي وسدد في القائم في الدقيقة 15 هدأ رتم الاداء المصري وغلب عليه البطء في التحضير في الوقت الذي نجح فيه منتخب بوروندي المتواضع في سحب البساط تدريجيا من تحت أقدام لاعبي مصر حتي دانت له السيطرة في منطقة المناورات وبادل المنتخب المصري الهجمات الخطيرة ونجح لاعبو بوروندي في الوصول إلي مرمي عصام الحضري اكثر من مرة وهددوه.. شهدت الدقيقة 29 خروج حسني عبدربه لاعب خط وسط المنتخب للعلاج اثر اصابته في كرة مشتركة مع المنافس عاد المنتخب المصري للسيطرة بعض الاوقات ونجح أحمد المحمدي في رفع كرة لم يحسن عمرو زكي استقبالها وحولها خارج المرمي.. وقاد أحمد حسام ميدو هجمة وسدد الكرة في جسم عماد متعب المواجه للمرمي الذي سددها بعشوائية خارج الملعب.. صحوة هجومية للاعبي بوروندي شهدتها المباراة بدأت بهجمة سريعة قادها جمعة موسي ولعب الكرة عرضية حولها شادي محمد إلي ركنية في الدقيقة 34 رفعها انجي مانا حولها شعبان سعيد برأسه فوق العارضة.
رد المنتخب المصري بهجمة مرتدة قادها أحمد حسام ميدو جنح بالكرة ناحية اليسار ولعبها عرضية الي متعب المتخصص في اهدار الفرص ليحولها ضعيفة في يد الحارس في الدقيقة 35 وبسبب ضغط الدفاع البوروندي أهدر عمرو زكي فرصة حقيقية للتهديف في الدقيقة 37 وبعد دقيقة فاجأ شعبان السعيدي أخطر لاعبي بوروندي الجميع بقذيفة تألق الحضري في التصدي لها.. توالت هجمات المنتخب البوروندي وضغط بشراسة من العمق والاجناب وحاول السعيدي المرور من إبراهيم سعيد لكنه تعرض للعرقلة المتعمدة ليحصل إبراهيم سعيد علي الانذاروقبيل النهاية ومن ضربة حرة نفذها جمعة موسي وكاد ان يلحق بها باويري مهاجم بوروندي لكن شادي محمد سبقه إليها وانقذها قبل المهاجم البوروندي وحولها لركنية.


طرد مؤثر


مع بداية الشوط الثاني تعرض أحمد حسن للشد من لاعب بوروندي ولم يحتسب الحكم أي قرار مما زاد من عصبية أحمد حسن الذي تعمد ضرب لاعب بوروندي فحصل علي البطاقة الحمراء في الدقيقة 3 وبعدها بدقيقة حصل عمرو زكي علي الانذار بسبب شد المنافس.. نظم المنتخب المصري صفوفه واستعاد قوته وخطورته وقاد المحمدي هجمة سريعة من اليمين ورفع الكرة انقذها الحارس البوروندي قبل متعب في الدقيقة السادسة.. أجري المنتخب البوروندي بنزول نانا وخروج أخطر لاعب شعبان السعيدي للاصابة في الدقيقة 11 ثم أجري المنتخب البورندي التغيير الثاني بعد دقيقة بنزول سيوتيا وخروج أندا.
أجري المنتخب المصري تغييرين بنزول أبوتريكة وعمر جمال بدلا من عمرو زكي وعماد متعب ومن ضربة ركنية حول ميدو الكرة برأسه في المرمي انقذها الحارس البوروندي.. ومن احدي الهجمات المرتدة كاد مهاجم بوروندي ان ينفرد بالمرمي لكن الحضري تدخل في الوقت المناسب وابعد الكرة برأسه بعيدا عن منطقة العمليات.
ومن ضربة ركنية للمنتخب المصري كاد أن يفعلها ميدو من دربكة امام المرمي لكن المدافع البوروندي تدخل وابعد الكرة.
أجري المنتخب المصري تغييره الثالث والأخير بنزول حسن مصطفي وخروج حسني عبدربه في الدقيقة .37
عادت الخشونة والعصبية لتسيطر علي أجواء المباراة مرة أخري وحصل اللاعب جمبورا علي الانذار نتيجة الخشونة مع مهاجم مصر.. شهدت الدقائق الأخيرة محاولات هجومية من الفريق البوروندي لكن تألق الحارس عصام الحضري دون احراز اهداف

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر لكرة القدم يتعادل مع المنتخب البوروندى بدون أهداف "تحديث"

تعادل المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم مع المنتخب البوروندى بدون أهداف فى المباراة التى جمعت بينهما مساء الأحد على استاد بوجمبورا ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثانية فى إطار تصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية المؤهلة إلى نهائيات كأس العالم بغانا 2008.وجاءت المباراة متوسطة المستوى بالرغم من استحواذ المنتخب المصرى على الكرة فى أغلب فترات الشوط الأول إلا أن هذا الاستحواذ كان دون جدوى حقيقية على مرمى المنتخب البوروندى.وفى الشوط الثانى وجه حكم المباراة البطاقة الحمراء للاعب خط الوسط للمنتخب المصرى أحمد حسن بعدما تعمد ضرب الجناح الايسر للمنتخب البوروندى.ويرتفع بهذا التعادل رصيد المنتخب المصرى إلى 9 نقاط فى صدارة المجموعة الثانية ويليه منتخب بوروندى برصيد 7 نقاط بينما يمتلك منتخب بتسوانا 6 نقاط ويأتى المنتخب الموريتانى فى نهاية قائمة المجموعة الثانية برصيد 4 نقاط.

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخبنا في التصفيات..تخصص تعادلات



 أجل منتخبنا الوطني تأهله لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية لغانا 2008 إلي الجولة الأخيرة عندما يلعب مع بوتسوانا بالقاهرة يوم 12 أكتوبر القادم.. وذلك بعد تعادله أمس مع منتخب بوروندي بدون اهداف بالعاصمة بوجمبورا وارتفاع رصيده إلي 9 نقاط مقابل 7 نقاط لكل من بوروندي وبتسوانا. 
فشل منتخبنا في غزو شباك بوروندي علي مدار شوطي المباراة ووقع الفريق في اخطاء عديدة أهمها عدم وجود حلول هجومية لفك طلاسم دفاع الفريق المنافس والذي دافع في نصف ملعبه بتسعة لاعبين.. ولم تفلح تغييرات حسن شحاتة المدير الفني في تغيير نتيجة المباراة خاصة بعد طرد أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق في الدقيقة الثالثة من الشوط الثاني لضربه لاعب بوروندي بدون كرة ولعب الفريق بعشرة لاعبين طوال 42 دقيقة. 
ظهر المنتخب بمستوي متواضع ولم يقدم المستوي المتوقع.. وبرغم ذلك كان في مقدوره أن يخرج فائزاً بأكثر من هدف ولكن لازم سوء الحظ عماد متعب واحمد حسام "ميدو" في أكثر من كرة. 
كان أكثر من لاعب بعيدين عن مستواهم وخاصة عمرو زكي وحسني عبدربه وأحمد حسن وعماد متعب و"ميدو" بينما تعرض أبوتريكة لرقابة شديدة ولم يقدم شيئاً يذكر طوال الفترة التي لعبها في الشوط الثاني. 
الشوط الأول 
بدأ منتخبنا المباراة بطريقة 4/4/2 وبتشكيل مكون من عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي وأحمد المحمدي وابراهيم سعيد وشادي محمد واحمد أبومسلم في الدفاع.. وأحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه وهاني سعيد وعمرو زكي في الوسط.. وعماد متعب وأحمد حسام "ميدو" في الهجوم وتتحول إلي 4/3/3 مع تقدم عمرو زكي مع ميدو ومتعب. 
كانت البداية في الدقائق الأولي هجومية لمنتخبنا وسيطرة علي منطقة وسط الملعب.. لكن سرعان ما بادل منتخب بوروندي فريقنا الهجمات مستغلاً حماس وتشجيع أكثر من 20 ألف متفرج وتسديدة قوية من سليماني أفضل لاعبي بوروندي بعد خمس دقائق تصدي لها عصام الحضري بثبات. 
ويرد المنتخب بهجوم منظم عن طريق المحمدي في الجناح الأيمن وفي الدقيقة الثامنة يمرر ابراهيم سعيد إلي أحمد المحمدي أرسلها عكسية أخطأها ميدو أمام المرمي. 
وبعدها بدقيقة واحدة نفس الهجمة ارسل أحمد المحمدي كرة عكسية من تمريرة إبراهيم سعيد إلي عمرو زكي داخل المنطقة سددها مباشرة بجوار القائم الأيسر مباشرة. 
هدف ضائع 
في الدقيقة 13 ضاع هدف مؤكد من عماد متعب عندما تلقي كرة من عمرو زكي راوغ الحارس ووضع الكرة في المرمي الخالي إلا أن القائم وقف للكرة بالمرصاد. 
اعتمد منتخب بوروندي علي الدفاع في نصف ملعبه والهجوم المرتد الخاطف عن طريق كريمو في الجناح الأيمن ولكن كان أبومسلم وشادي محمد له بالمرصاد. 
ويسيطر لاعبو بوروندي علي نصف الملعب ويشنون هجمة منظمة في الدقيقة 23 تنتهي بتسديدة متوسطة القوة أمسكها الحضري. 
يخرج حسن شحاتة علي حدود الملعب ويطالب اللاعبين بالتمرير السريع والضغط علي الفريق المنافس بعد أن لاحظ وجود بطء في أداء اللاعبين وتمريراتهم وعدم هروب المهاجمين من الرقابة اللصيقة. 
يستعيد منتخبنا زمام المبادرة في ربع الساعة الأخيرة ويحاول فك طلاسم الدفاع البوروندي. 
وهجمة للمنتخب تنتهي لعماد متعب ولكن الحكم أشار بالتسلل ويرد بوروندي بهجمة منظمة في الدقيقة 34 عن طريق الجناح الأيسر لأول مرة ويتدخل شادي محمد ويخرج الكرة إلي أول ضربة ركنية هي الأولي للفريق المضيف. 
يشعر المنتخب بالحرج وينظم هجمة منظمة عن طريق أحمد حسن الذي مرر لأحمد حسام "ميدو" في الجناح الأيسر وأرسل عرضية متقنة إلي عماد متعب الذي حولها مباشرة إلا أن الحارس "إيمي" اليقظ تصدي لها وأنقذ هدفاً. 
ويرد شعباني سعيدي نجم بوروندي بصاروخ في الدقيقة 37 أنقذه عصام الحضري ببراعة.. 
يشتد ضغط المنتخب في الدقائق الأخيرة وتحتسب له أكثر من ضربة حرة وركنية لكنها لم تستغل الاستغلال الأمثل بسبب عدم التركيز. 
ومن هجمة مرتدة يحصل إبراهيم سعيد علي انذار للخشونة مع سعيدي ويحتسب الحكم ضربة حرة تنتهي بتسديدة لباريدي ويتدخل حسني عبدربه فيها وتخرج الكرة إلي ضربة ركنية. 
ويتدخل شادي محمد مرة أخري ويفسد هجمة شبه خطيرة لبوروندي قبل أن يطلق الحكم الكونغولي صفارة نهاية الشوط! 
الشوط الثاني 
بدأ منتخب بوروندي الشوط الثاني مهاجما علي أمل تحقيق مفاجأة.. ويتعرض منتخبنا لموقف حرج جدا عندما يطرد الحكم الكونغولي أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق لقيامه بضرب لاعب بوروندي حسين شعباني بدون كرة.. ليخسر الفريق جهوده منذ الدقيقة الثالثة. 
ويخرج الحكم أيضا الكارت الأصفر لأحمد أبو مسلم برغم انه تغاضي في الشوط الأول عن خشونة متعمدة وغير متعمدة للفريق البوروندي ضد لاعبي منتخبنا ويجري المدرب الجزائري لفريق بوروندي التغيير الثاني في صفوف فريقه وهجمة مصرية عن طريق أحمد حسام "ميدو" من الجناح الأيسر أمسكها الحارس أيمي لكنه سقط علي الأرض. 
ويجري حسن شحاتة أول تغيير باشراك أبو تريكة بدلا من عمرو زكي بعد ثلث ساعة من بداية الشوط الثاني. 
ثم يجري التغيير الثاني باشراك عمر جمال بدلا من عماد متعب لزيادة السرعة والنشاط في أداء الفريق وبعد ان أدرك أن الحظ يعانده. 
وضربة ركنية يلعبها أحمد أبو مسلم علي رأس أحمد حسام "ميدو" يسددها في المرمي الا ان الحارس يتألق ويخرجها الي ضربة ركنية. 
وضربة حرة للمنتخب خارج المنطقة بعشر ياردات تصدي لها أبو تريكة اصطدمت بأحد المدافعين وتخرج الي ركنية يلعبها أبو مسلم وتحدث دربكة داخل منطقة الجزاء تنتهي بتسديدة لميدو تصطدم بوجه أحد المدافعين وتضيع فرصة هدف مؤكد. 
قبل النهاية بست دقائق يجري حسن شحاتة التغيير الثالث والأخير ويشرك حسن مصطفي بدلا من حسني عبدربه الذي لم يكن في مستواه وانذار لديجامبو للخشونة مع هاني سعيد. 
ويكتفي منتخبنا في الدقائق الأخيرة بالتعادل.. في الوقت الذي طمع فيه منتخب بوروندي في خطف الفوز وقبل انطلاق صفارة النهاية سدد سعيدي نجم وسط بوروندي صاروخا من نصف ملعب منتخبنا تصدي له عصام الحضري بثبات.. لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي ليواصل منتخبنا صدارة المجموعة برصيد 9 نقاط وبفارق نقطتين عن كل من بوتسوانا وبوروندي ولكل منهما 7 نقاط.. وتبقي تذكرة التأهل معلقة حتي يوم 12 أكتوبر عندما يلعب المنتخب مع بوتسوانا في القاهرة.. وموريتانيا مع بوروندي في نواكشوط في توقيت واحد.

----------


## محمود زايد

في تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية
المنتخب الوطني يتعادل مع بوروندي سلبيا‏..‏ ويؤجل حسم تأهله للجولة الأخيرة
أداء منتخب مصر وقائده صاحب الكارت الأحمر جعل المنافس أسدا أمام جماهيره‏!‏

تعادل المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم مع نظيره البوروندي سلبيا في المباراة التي أقيمت بينهما أمس بالعاصمة بوجمبورا في الجولة قبل الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلي نهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا بداية العام المقبل‏.‏

وبهذا التعادل ظل المنتخب الوطني في صدارة مجموعته برصيد‏9‏ نقاط مقابل‏7‏ نقاط لكل من بوروندي وبتسوانا‏,‏ و‏4‏ نقاط لموريتانيا التي خرجت من المنافسة‏,‏ ولكنه أجل حسم مسألة تأهله للنهائيات إلي الجولة الأخيرة التي سيلعب فيها أمام بتسوانا بالقاهرة خلال شهر أكتوبر المقبل‏,‏ وهذا هو التعادل الثالث للمنتخب الوطني خلال هذه التصفيات‏,‏ حيث لم يفز في أي مباراة خارج ملعبه‏,‏ سواء أمام بتسوانا أو موريتانيا وبالأمس بوروندي‏.‏

وأمام بوروندي لم يقدم المنتخب الوطني أداء مقنعا لجماهيره‏,‏ بل ظهر بمستوي متواضع وطريقة لعب عشوائية أمام فريق يدافع طوال المباراة‏,‏ ومستواه أقل من المتواضع‏,‏ ولكن منتخب مصر وقائده أحمد حسن ـ الذي نال الكارت الأحمر ـ جعلوا من منتخب بوروندي أسدا أمام جماهيره طوال‏40‏ دقيقة لعبها المنتخب الوطني بعشرة لاعبين‏!‏

وخلاصة القول ـ حتي لا تتوه الأمور وسط الكلام الكثير ـ فإن أداء المنتخب الوطني يحتاج إلي إعادة نظر‏,‏ وأن يتقبل جهازه الفني النقد لأن هناك أخطاء حقيقية لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكرها أو يغفلها‏,‏ ولا تؤخذ المسألة بمحاولات إيجاد وسائل الدفاع والرد علي النقاد‏,‏ بل بمحاولة الإصلاح والعمل علي تعديل الأوضاع فالأداء واضح أمام الجميع‏..‏ كده ولا إيه‏!!‏

هجوم‏..‏ ودفاع‏!!‏
بدأ المنتخب الوطني مهاجما منذ البداية وباحثا عن الفوز لإنهاء حساباته في المجموعة وتحديد موقفه ودخول حالة التأهل‏,‏ ووضح ذلك من خلال طريقة اللعب التي بدأ بها المباراة‏,‏ وهي طريقة‏4/3/3,‏ حيث اتجه الجهاز الفني للدفع بـ‏3‏ مهاجمين هم‏:‏ عمرو زكي وأحمد حسام ميدو وعماد متعب‏,‏ وخلفهما ثلاثي في وسط الملعب يعتمد علي صانعي ألعاب هما أحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه‏,‏ وخلفهما هاني سعيد لتأمين الدفاع المتقدم في هذه المنطقة‏,‏ أما خط الظهر فتكون من أربعة لاعبين مقسمين بين المدافعين شادي محمد وإبراهيم سعيد والظهيرين أحمد أبومسلم‏(‏ ناحية اليسار‏)‏ وأحمد المحمدي‏(‏ ناحية اليمين‏)..‏ ومن خلال هذه الأوراق وطريقة اللعب بها يتضح الهدف الذي يبحث عنه المنتخب الوطني‏.‏

أما المنتخب البوروندي فكان اتجاهه نحو تأمين الدفاع أمام طموحات ضيفه خاصة أنه يعرف بداخله الفارق الفني الكبير بين ما يملكه وما يمتلكه منافسه‏,‏ ولهذا كانت استحكماته الدفاعية هي الغالبة ويقودها كاريمو في وسط الملعب وسعيدي وإينزمان في الخلف‏,‏ حيث ظهر في حالة الدفاع المستمر الي جانب بعض الهجمات التي قد تأتي أمامه بالصدفة‏,‏ ويؤديها لاعبوه علي استحياء علي طريقة تسديدات سليماني التي اعتاد عليها في المباريات الماضية بصفته هداف الفريق‏,‏ ولكنها كانت تنتهي جميعها بين يدي الحضري‏.‏

إن أحداث الشوط الأول في المباراة بدأت ساخنة في دقائقها الأولي بعد تعرف كل منافس علي الخريطة التي يتبعها منافسه في إدارة دفة السفينة‏,‏ فوضح الهجوم المصري مبكرا اعتمادا علي خطته‏,‏ واقترب في أوقات كثيرة نحو مرمي منافسه‏,‏ ولكن بدون تسجيل أهداف فأضاع عمرو زكي أول وأخطر فرصة حقيقية للتهديف في مرمي أيكونو حارس مرمي بوروندي‏,‏ حين تلقي كرة عرضية قادمة من ناحية اليمين أرسلها أحمد المحمدي وقابلها عمرو زكي بقدمه اليمني ولكنه أخطأ في تسديدها نحو الشباك فخرجت بعيدا عن الثلاث خشبات‏,‏ ويبدو أن الأهداف لا تريد أن تأتي بعد مرور‏10‏ دقائق فقط‏,‏ ولا حتي خلال الربع ساعة الأولي‏,‏ حيث تعاطف القائم الأيمن لحارس بوروندي بعدها مع كرة لعماد متعب استطاع ان يخطفها قبل المدافع سعيدي وأخطأ فيها الحارس إيكونو وركلها متعب بعيدا عنه وفي اتجاه المرمي‏,‏ ولكن القائم أخرجها بعيدا‏!!‏

وإستمرت أحوال المباراة تسير علي نفس الوتيرة بين هجوم الجانب المصري‏,‏ ومحاولاته المستمرة للبحث عن هدف‏,‏ مقابل دفاع المنتخب البوروندي واتجاهه نحو جعل اللعب منحسرا في وسط الملعب ليقلل الخطورة علي مرماه حتي يخرج من هذا الشوط سالما في ظل أن الأهداف مازالت غائبة وتعاند منافسه الذي لاحت له فرصة جديدة بين أقدام عماد متعب الذي تلقي كرة أرضية من أحمد حسام القادم من ناحية اليسار‏,‏ وحاول متعب تسجيل الهدف‏,‏ ولكن الحارس البوروندي يتصدي لها ويحافظ علي شباكه نظيفة‏,‏ إلا أن لاعبي بوروندي وسط هذه الموجات المصرية نجحوا في الحصول علي ضربة ركنية لأول مرة بعد مرور‏35‏ دقيقة وظهروا بعدها في مشهد آخر بتسديدة قوية لسعيدي كانت خطيرة أيضا‏,‏ ولكن الحضري انقذها ومنع الخطورة‏!!..‏ ومرت الدقائق المتبقية دون أي تعديل أو جديد‏!!‏

الملخص الأول‏!‏
أحداث الشوط الأول انتهت بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين من ناحية النتيجة‏,‏ ولكن فنيا ظهر المنافس البوروندي خائفا ومنكمشا وضعيفا برغم جماهيره الكثيرة التي ملأت المدرجات‏,‏ وأمامه كان المنتخب الوطني عشوائيا في هجماته وطريقة بنائها‏,‏ واختفي فيه حسني عبدربه وأحمد أبومسلم طوال الدقائق الـ‏45‏ الأولي‏,‏ وكانت معظم المحاولات تأتي من ناحية اليمين المحمدي وتوقفت فجأة حين انتبه لها أبناء يوجمبورا الذين نجحوا في التأثير علي منتخب مصر بفرض أسلوبهم الدفاعي أمام عشوائية أداء منتخب مصر الذي افتقد همزة الوصل والربط بين الوسط والهجوم‏,‏ كما أن الثلاثي الذي بدأ في الهجوم لم يكن مترابطا هو بذاته مع بعضه‏,‏ ولهذا لم يكن منتخبنا حقيقيا خلال الشوط الأول‏..‏ ومن يركز أكثر سيجد الكثير من الأخطاء في أداء المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ ولكنها كانت ستختفي لو سجل هدفا لأنه كان سيسكت الجميع وللأسف لم يأت بعد وترك خلفه الأداء المتواضع‏!!‏

الكارت‏..‏ والتعادل‏!‏
بدأ الشوط الثاني مثيرا منذ بدايته‏,‏ ولكن إثارته لم تكن بالأهداف كما كان منتظرا‏,‏ بل جاءت مختلفة تحمل ألوانا أخري لم تكن صفراء فقط‏,‏ بل كانت حمراء بلون الكارت الذي أخرجه حكم المباراة في وجه أحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب الوطني بعد مرور ثلاث دقائق فقط‏,‏ حين رأه يلتحم بقوة مع اللاعب أينزمان ليعرقله وشعر الحكم بأن أحمد حسن قد ركله بقدميه متعمدا‏..‏ فهل كان أحمد حسن متعمدا فعلا‏..‏ أم أن قدميه ذهبت لرأس أينزمان دون قصد؟‏!‏
لقد نال أحمد حسن الكارت الأحمر ومن بعده كان كارتا أصفر لأحمد أبومسلم وتوترت المباراة قليلا لتشهد مرحلة من إضاعة الوقت من حارس مرمي بوروندي الذي اصطدم به عماد متعب في إحدي الكرات المشتركة ثم بدأت مرحلة التغييرات البوجمبورية مبكرا‏..‏ وهدأت أحداث اللقاء وروحه الحماسية أيضا أمام هذه الألوان المثيرة مع بداية الشوط الثاني‏.‏
وخلال هذه المرحلة المتعرجة وغير المستقرة من زمن الشوط الثاني بدأت حالة من الاستنفار بين لاعبي بوروندي حتي إنهم كادوا يقنعوا جماهيرهم بأنهم الأفضل ويشعرون الجماهير المصرية بأن الحال كاد ينقلب عكسيا عما حدث في الشوط الأول‏,‏ وظهرت التوقعات بأن الهجوم سيكون بورونديا‏..‏ والدفاع مصريا‏!!‏
وبدأ الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يشعر بالخطر وأراد تعديل موقف فريقه وشكل أدائه في الملعب فكانت التغييرات متلاحقة ومتتالية علي أمل تحقيق الهدف‏,‏ فشارك أبوتريكة بدلا من عمرو زكي‏,‏ ومن بعده نزل عمرو جمال بديلا لعماد متعب‏,‏ وكان آخر تغيير بمشاركة حسن مصطفي مكان حسني عبدربه‏,‏ ولكنها تغييرات لم تكن مثمرة كثيرا في إجرائها‏,‏ حيث ظل المنتخب الوطني متأثرا بغياب اللاعب رقم‏11‏ بعد حالة الطرد المبكرة ولعبه بعشرة لاعبين نحو‏40‏ دقيقة‏,‏ فلم تتغير النتيجة‏,‏ ولم يختلف الحال وظل اللعب يسير بشكل عشوائي بالنسبة لمنتخب مصر برغم بعض المحاولات التي كانت تظهر علي فترات متباعدة جدا‏,‏ حيث شهدت‏20‏ دقيقة متواصلة هجمة وحيدة فقط خطيرة لمنتخب مصر برأس ميدو ولكنها لم تسفر عن شيء‏,‏ ويبدو أن الفريقين قد ارتضيا بالتعادل السلبي‏!!‏

الملخص الثاني‏!!‏
حمل الشوط الثاني أسئلة كثيرة للجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني وكابتنه أحمد حسن الذي نال بطاقة حمراء في سقطة كبيرة‏,‏ فلم تكن هناك أي بصمات للجهاز الفني باعتبار أن شوط المباراة الثاني يكون دائما شوط المدربين‏,‏ وظلوا فقط يفكرون كثيرا في هل سيؤثر الكارت الأحمر علي الأداء؟‏!‏
وانشغلوا في الدعاء بألا يؤثر ويخرج الفريق سالما‏,‏ وذلك مما أدي إلي استمرار عشوائية الأداء وعدم الانسجام والبطء في كل شيء حتي إن اللاعبين أنفسهم بدأت دعواتهم إلي التعادل ولم يعد أداؤهم يرتقي لمستوي أي شيء ولم تنفع التغييرات في شيء مما جعل منافسهم يظهر كالأسد أمام جماهيره‏..‏ والكلام المفيد أن المنتخب لم يقدم جديدا‏!‏

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب الشباب يبدأ معسكره المغلق غدا بـ‏25‏ لاعبا قبل سفره لقطر وايطاليا
التحقيق مع محمد طلعت باتحاد الكرة اليوم‏..‏ فهل يمتثل اللاعب للقرار؟‏!‏



يبدأ منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم بقيادة ربيع ياسين ـ المدرب العام ومساعده محمد الصيفي معسكره المغلق بـ‏25‏ لاعبا في السابعة مساء غد بدار المدرعات علي أن تكون التدريبات علي فترتين صباحا ومساء بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏..‏ وذلك استعدادا لمباراة قطر الودية بالدوحة يوم‏19‏ من الشهر الجاري‏,‏ وكذا دورة ايطاليا الدولية الودية في الفترة من‏23‏ وحتي‏30‏ من الشهر نفسه‏..‏ يأتي هذا ضمن برنامج الاعداد الخاص بالفريق استعدادا لمونديال‏2009‏ بمصر‏.‏
وقد تم الاتفاق علي اقامة مباراة تجريبية أمام الفريق الاول لنادي النصر في العاشرة والنصف مساء الخميس المقبل‏..‏ تقام تحت الأضواء الكاشفة بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة وسيقوم الجهاز الفني عقب اللقاء باختيار اللاعبين المرشحين للسفر مع بعثة المنتخب إلي كل من الدوحة وايطاليا لخوض اللقاءات الدولية الودية‏.‏
من جانبه قام محمود الجوهري ـ المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمشرف العام علي منتخب الشباب بزيارة الفريق خلال معسكره الذي أقيم للمجموعة الثانية من اللاعبين أمس الاول من أجل الوقوف علي مستواهم الفني والبدني وتحدث الجوهري مع الجهاز الفني عن مرحلة الاعداد المقبلة للفريق وحدد الأسس والقواعد التي سيتم اختيار أفضل اللاعبين علي أساسها ليكونوا القوام الاساسي للفريق خلال المرحلة المقبلة‏.‏
من ناحية أخري قام ربيع ياسين ـ المدرب العام للمنتخب بمتابعة مباراة الأهلي والمقاولون بدوري مواليد‏89‏ والتي انتهت دون أهداف في وقتها الأصلي وفاز الأهلي‏3/4‏ بضربات الجزاء وبدوره أثني المدرب العام علي لاعبي المنتخب وهنأهم علي المستوي الطيب الذي ظهروا به‏..‏ كما قام محمد الصيفي ـ المدرب المساعد بالمنتخب بمتابعة مباراة انبي والمصري والتي انتهت لمصلحة انبي‏1/4‏ وأبدي الصيفي اعجابه بلاعب انبي عصام محمد وهنأ سيد حسن والذي كان نجم المباراة علي مستواه واحرازه لهدفين وكذلك أحمد حسني ـ مهاجم المنتخب ـ وقام فكري صالح ـ مدرب حراس المرمي بمتابعة مباراة الاسماعيلي وبتروجيت والتي انتهت‏2/‏ صفر لصالح الاسماعيلي‏,‏ وقد أبدي فكري صالح استياءه من مستوي الفريقين والذي كان أشبه بتقسيمة في أحد التدريبات‏..‏ وسوف يقوم الجهاز اليوم بمتابعة مباراة الأهلي وانبي بدوري مواليد‏89‏ للوقوف علي مستوي اللاعبين القدامي وانتقاء أفضل العناصرالجديدة‏.‏
وعلي صعيد آخر يقوم د‏.‏ طارق سليمان ـ طبيب المنتخب ومعه كل من عمرو المطراوي ـ أخصائي التأهيل البدني وعصام عبدالرءوف أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي بمجهودات قوية من أجل تجهيز أحمد سعيد‏(‏ ميدو‏)‏ مدافع المنتخب والذي يعاني كسر في الترقوة‏,‏ وكذلك اللاعبان حمدي السعيد وحسام عرفات والذي يعاني كل منهما من آلاما مبرحه في المعدة‏.‏للحاق ببعثة المنتخب المغادرة لكل من قطر وايطاليا‏.‏
وفي أول رد فعل مباشر عقب سفر مهاجم المنتخب محمد طلعت إلي قطر للاحتراف وعدم الانضمام لمعسكر الفريق عن طريق تامر النحاس وكيل اللاعبين المعتمد قام محمود الجوهري باعداد مذكرة بالأمر وعرضها علي مسئولي اتحاد الكرة وعلي أساسه قام اتحاد الكرة بارسال فاكس لتامر النحاس من أجل حضوره لمقر الاتحاد لسؤاله في الواقعة كما أرسل فاكسا آخر لنادي بور فؤاد‏,‏ والذي يلعب محمد طلعت ضمن صفوفه من أجل معرفة أسباب عدم وجود اللاعب مع المنتخب خلال هذه الفترة وطالب اتحاد الكرة بضرورة حضور اللاعب للامتثال للتحقيق معه أمام المستشار القانوني اليوم‏..‏ فهل يمتثل اللاعب للتحقيق أم لا؟‏!‏

----------


## محمود زايد

اللاعبون عادوا إلي أنديتهم.. ويبقي المأزق في الجبلاية 
عصافير بوروندي.. أكلت المنتخب الوطني!
حسن شحاتة: النتيجة جيدة في ظل ظروف المباراة.. والتأهل للنهائيات مضمون 

لا أعرف لماذا أطلقوا علي منتخب بوروندي الطيور الجارحة وهو لا يزيد عن كونه مجموعة من العصافير.. ولا أعرف لماذا وكيف أكلت العصافير فريقا منتفخا بالنجوم كان يلعب يوما ما بإمتاع وحيوية، وبطل متوج لأفريقيا.. هل لأننا في زمن العجائب.
يجوزلنا أن نتعجب.. ليس لأن المباراة انتهت بالتعادل السلبي وتأجل به حسم التأهل لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية 'غانا 2008'.. بل لأن جبروت الفراعنة انكسر في بوجمبورا وهرب خوفا وهلعا من عصافير بوروندي.
ويحق لنا أن نخاف ونتشاءم ونسأل أنفسنا: هل سيكون لنا مقعد مع النسور والأسود والأفيال والفهود.. وإذا اعتبرنا ما حدث لنا في التصفيات حالة عارضة.. ماذا إذن سنفعل لكي نذهب إلي غانا ونحن في حالة طبيعية.. ثم لكي نذهب إلي تصفيات كأس العالم ونحن في وافر الصحة حتي لاندمن عدم الوصول إلي المونديال كما أدمنا العجز في حلم تنظيمه. هل نستطيع أن نفعل شيئا ورأس المنظومة وهو اتحاد الكرة مشغول بكل شيء إلا كرة القدم.
لعب المنتخب أسوأ مبارياته علي الإطلاق.. وسجل فشلا ذريعا في كل نواحي كرة القدم.. في الأداء الجماعي والفردي والطريقة والخطة والروح والغيرة والثقة.. والمسئولية مشتركة وموزعة بالتساوي بين الجهاز الفني واللاعبين واتحاد الكرة والأندية.. جميع هؤلاء لم يؤدوا واجبهم وقدموا فريقا مشتتا ومفتتا وجبانا.. تسول التعادل وفاجأ فريق بوروندي أكثر مما فاجأنا، فتجرأ عليه بعد أن كان لاعبوه المغمورون يحلمون بالظهور معه في التليفزيون أو التقاط صور تذكارية مع نجومه الذين ننشغل بهم وبمشاكلهم أكثر من انشغالنا باللعبة.
لعب المنتخب بتشكيل هجومي علي الورق لم يكن له وجود هجومي علي أرض الملعب، وهي مفارقة غريبة.. ثلاثة من النجوم الكبار شكلوا خط الهجوم أحمد حسام 'ميدو' وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب، لكنهم كانوا غائبين ومرتبكين وحائرين في مواقعهم لايعرفون هل ينتظرون داخل المنطقة ليصلهم المدد من الوسط الذي تخلي عن الدورين الدفاعي والهجومي معا، أم يعودون ليصنعوا لأنفسهم جملة هجومية.. ضربت الحيرة جميع اللاعبين داخل الملعب.. وسألنا عن ميدو الذي يجري كالحصان في الدوري الإنجليزي، ونراه مع المنتخب قامة ضخمة طولا وعرضا وتبلدا في الحركة وافتقارا للمهارة الخاصة التي يبخل بها علي المنتخب.. وإذا كان ثلاثة من المهاجمين المتميزين لم يفعلوا شيئا مع دفاع بوروندي، فماذا ننتظر من باقي اللاعبين أصحاب الميول الدفاعية.
تعجبنا من فريق دخل صالة خاصة قبل المباراة ونال قسطا وافرا من الشحن يحضر للهجوم بهذا البطء الشديد ويتعمد الاحتفاظ بالكرة كما لو كان يريد تعطيل اللعب، وكنا نتوقع سرعة واندفاعا وحماسا لم نشهده من قبل يغلق أفواه الذين ينتظرون السقوط ظنا منهم ان الفشل في هذه المباراة يمكن ان يطيح بالاتحاد أو بالجهاز.


شحاتة يدافع


ومن جهته دافع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني عن النتيجة المتواضعة والأداء السييء بقوله: لقد حقق المنتخب أفضل نتيجة ممكنة في ظل الظروف التي أقيمت فيها المباراة خاصة في الشوط الثاني عندما طرد الحكم أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق بعد 3 دقائق من بداية الشوط.. ووفق ظروف خوض المباراة تعتبر النتيجة جيدة يقترب بها المنتخب من التأهل للنهائيات بنسبة 90 % .. وعن سير المباراة قال شحاتة: لعبنا بتشكيل هجومي بدليل وضع ثلاثة مهاجمين دفعة واحدة هم: ميدو وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب وسنحت فرصتان جيدتان للتهديف منهما واحدة في القائم، ولو دخلت الكرة المرمي من احداهما لكانت للمباراة شأن آخر.. مقابل ان فريق بوروندي لم تتح له إلا أشباه الفرص بعيدا عن المنطقة الخطرة، وكان هجوم لاعبيه أقرب للحماس منه إلي النزعة الهجومية المخطط لها وقدموا أداء علي حسب خبرتهم وامكاناتهم.. لكن مع كل ذلك تعكس المباراة حقيقة ان الفوارق ذابت بين الفرق الكبيرة والصغيرة في افريقيا وهو الحال الذي أصبحت عليه الكرة الافريقية حاليا.
وعن تغييراته التي لم تغير واقع الأداء.. قال شحاتة: كنت أهدف بهذه التغييرات إلي خلق التوازن بين خطوط الفريق خاصة بعد طرد أحمد حسن.. وتراجع الأداء في المراحل الأخيرة من الشوط الثاني حرصا علي تجنب إصابة مرمانا بهدف في ظل النقص العددي، وفي ظل سوء التحكيم حيث لم يوفر الحكم الحماية الكافية للاعبين الذين تعرضوا لخشونة واضحة.
هذا وقد عاد اللاعبون إلي أنديتهم استعدادا لخوض الجولة الرابعة من الدوري.. ليبقي المأزق داخل اتحاد الكرة والجهاز الفني ليس لأن المنتخب مهدد بعدم التأهل للنهائيات، بل لأن المخاوف من النهائيات أصبحت حقيقية وتستدعي وقفة عبر عنها سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد ورئيس البعثة عندما رفض كل الأعذار التي تبرر التعادل والأداء المتواضع وأكد علي عقد اجتماعات دورية مع الجهاز الفني للوقوف علي الاحتياجات من المباريات الودية قبل خوض المنافسة في النهائيات وأن يكون للجميع وقفة مع النفس حتي يبدأ الفريق مرحلة جديدة يتمني أن تكون بدايتها أمام بتسوانا في الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات

----------


## محمود زايد

لمـاذا يخاصم الفـوز المنتخـب الوطـني؟‏!‏
كيف يسجل الفريق أهدافا وهو يلعب بقدم واحدة‏..‏ ودون جملة جماعية وحيدة؟‏!‏

سوف نتأهل إلي نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية بإذن الله‏,‏ عندما نفترس بتسوانا باستاد القاهرة‏,‏ وسوف نحتفل‏,‏ بالعبور بسلام من مجموعة هزيلة وضعيفة‏,‏ كنت أمزح وأسميها مجموعة الموت في بداية طريق التصفيات‏,‏ فبدت المزحة حقيقية في نهاية الطريق‏!‏

لكن اليوم‏,‏ شأن كل الأيام السابقة واللاحقة‏,‏ سوف تقرأ وتسمع وتشاهد نفس المبررات‏,‏ من المبررين وأنصح أن ينضم لجهاز المنتخب مبرر رسمي‏!‏
‏
‏ إنهم يقولون‏:‏ إن طرد أحمد حسن وراء التعادل الثالث للمنتخب علي التوالي‏,‏ ووراء هذا العرض الهزيل والضعيف‏,‏ أمام فريق كل رصيده في الحياه‏,‏ خمسة أهداف‏..!‏
‏
‏ إنهم يقولون‏:‏ إن المنتخب لم يتدرب‏,‏ ولم يتجمع‏,‏ ولم يتعرف علي بعضه البعض‏,‏ كأن لاعبي مصر من موزمبيق‏,‏ وساوتومي وجزر الأنتيل الهولندية‏!‏
‏
‏ إنهم يقولون‏:‏ الملعب سيئ‏..‏ والتارتان لم يتدربوا عليه‏!‏
‏
‏ إنهم يقولون‏:‏ إن لاعبينا المحترفين في الخارج لايلعبون مع المنتخب كما يلعبون مع أنديتهم‏..!‏
‏
‏ أولا هذا كله غير صحيح‏,‏ فلو جمعنا فصل رابعة أول في أي مدرسة ابتدائية‏,‏ فسوف يفوز علي فريق مدرسة بوروندي‏.‏ ولو لعبنا بثمانية لاعبين يجب أن يفوز المنتخب علي هذا الفريق‏!‏
‏
‏ ثانيا‏:‏ ليس صحيحا أن الملعب سيئ‏,‏ وليس دقيقا أنه تارتان‏.‏ ولكنه نجيل صناعي أقره وأعترف به الفيفا منذ سنوات‏,‏ ومن العيب أن يخلط متخصصون ومعلقون بين التارتان والنجيل الصناعي‏,‏ لكن العيب وقع وتكرر كثيرا للأسف‏!‏
‏
‏ ثالثا‏:‏ المنتخب ظل يلعب معه احمد حسن قبل أن يطرد لمدة‏55‏ دقيقة كاملة‏,‏ وهي الدقائق الخمس الأولي التي هاجمنا فيها‏,‏ ووصلنا‏,‏ وكدنا نسجل فعلا‏,‏ لأن منتخب بوروندي كان متراجعا‏,‏ وخائفا من بطل إفريقيا‏..‏ وطوال المباراة بأحمد حسن أو بدونه‏,‏ لم يقدم المنتخب جملة تكتيكية واحدة‏.‏ ولعب بقدم واحدة‏.‏ هي قدم المحمدي‏,‏ بينما كانت كل الأقدام الأخري تائهة‏,‏ وحائرة‏..‏ لاتعرف ماذا تفعل؟‏!‏
‏
‏ رابعا‏:‏ بسرعة توجهت سهام النقد إلي المحترفين في الخارج‏..‏ كأن المحترفين في الداخل هم الذين لعبوا وتعبوا‏!‏
‏
‏ خامسا‏:‏ حكاية التدريب والتجمع‏,‏ تكرار لقصة قديمة‏,‏ لأننا جعلنا كرة القدم كيمياء‏,‏ ونعسكر أكثر من العسكر في المعسكرات‏..‏ فلماذا يلتقي محترفو الكاميرون ونيجيريا وغانا بالمطارات‏,‏ ويسافرون‏,‏ ويلعبون‏,‏ ويفوزون‏..‏ بلاتدريب وبلاتجميع‏,‏ وبلامعسكرات‏,‏ مغلقة ومفتوحة‏..‏

اشمعني إحنا بس يارب؟‏!‏
‏‏ سادسا‏:‏ إننا هنا ننتقد أداء فريق وليس أشخاصا‏,‏ وقد كان المنتخب بلاشخصية‏,‏ ولايعرف اللعب الجماعي‏,‏ ولا اللعب الفردي أيضا‏,‏ والتغييرات متأخرة‏,‏ فمن البداية كان واضحا أن تكتل أسود بوروندي أمام مرماهم يحتاج لاعبا سريعا تلقي إليه الكرة من خلف المدافعين‏,‏ كان الفريق يحتاج إلي أبو تريكة وعمر جمال‏,‏ لكنهما لعبا بعد أن غادر قطار المباراة المحطة‏..‏ فيما لعب حسني عبد ربه وهو مشغول بالإسماعيلي وستراسبورج‏,‏ والفيفا‏,‏ واسرته‏,‏ فلم يلعب كرة واحدة‏..‏ فلماذا لعب أصلا‏..‏ وكنت أشعر أنه طوال المباراة يود أن يسأل كل لاعب في بوروندي‏:‏ ياكابتن‏..‏ ماتعرفش أنا في الإسماعيلي ولا في ستراسبورج‏..‏؟‏!‏
سابعا‏:‏ إننا منتخب لايسدد‏,‏ ولايصوب‏,‏ ويبدد فلعبنا‏90‏ دقيقة دون تسديدة واحدة‏,‏ والتسديد أحد الحلول‏.‏ بينما سدد لاعبو بوروندي ولولا الحضري لكنا الآن نحلم باللعب علي أحسن الثواني في أحسن الأحوال في واحدة من أضعف المجموعات‏!‏
في أثناء قيامي بتغطية دورة أثينا الأوليمبية‏,‏ استخدمت في النصف الأول من الدورة الفعل خسر في كل سطر‏..‏ خسرت كرة الماء‏..‏ خسر الهوكي‏..‏ خسر التجديف‏..‏ ثم فجأة طل علينا الفعل فاز وأحرزنا خمس ميداليات تاريخية‏,‏ وكم كان جميلا هذا الفعل‏..‏ لكنه مع منتخب مصر الأول يبدو فعلا محرما وثقيلا‏,‏ فمنذ ثلاث سنوات تقريبا لم يحقق الفريق الفوز خارج ارضه‏,‏ وفي مبارياتنا الأخيرة ساد الفعل تعادل‏,‏ وهو مايجعلنا نشعر بالقلق‏,‏ لأن بطولة الأمم الإفريقية القادمة ستقام في غانا‏..‏ وهي دولة لايقع نطاقها في حدود جمهورية مصر العربية‏!‏

----------


## محمود زايد

العقوبة تنتظر أحمد حسن والحضري
شحاتة‏:‏ التعادل مع بوروندي نتيجة مرضية‏..‏ والطرد أربك حساباتنا
المدير الفني لبوروندي‏:‏ مصر لعبت للتعادل‏..‏ وقلة خبرة فريقي وراء عدم الفوز

في أول رد فعل بعد تعادل المنتخب الوطني مع نظيره البوروندي قرر سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة ورئيس البعثة والجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة توقيع عقوبة علي أحمد حسن لسوء سلوكه مما أدي إلي طرده من المباراة والذي كان سيكلف المنتخب الكثير وسيتم تعديل اللائحة بغرض عقوبات أو جزاءات علي مثل هذا السلوك حتي لايتكرر مثل هذه الافعال حتي ولو كانت في الحصول علي انذار بدون مبرر‏.‏
كما تنتظر عصام الحضري عقوبة أخري لسوء سلوكه بعد دخوله في مشادة كلامية مع شوقي غريب المدرب العام وبعض زملائه اللاعبين عقب وصولهم مطار كيجالي عاصمة رواندا في طريق العودة إلي القاهرة مما ترتب عليه ظهور شكل البعثة بصورة سيئة أمام أحمد رامي سفير مصر في رواندا ومحمد قنديل القنصل ومصطفي عيسي الملحق الاداري اثناء انهاء اجراءات دخول مطار كيجالي وكاد الموقف يتطور لولا تدخل البعض لتهدئة الأمور‏,‏ ونجح سمير زاهر بحكمته في انهاء الازمة‏.‏ باعتذار الحضري لجميع أعضاء البعثة في منزل السفير‏,‏ وأكد زاهر ان ماحدث يعد استياء نتيجة لما حدث في المباراة ونتيجتها حيث كان الفريق يسعي للفوز وأكد زاهر ان المرحلة القادمة تتطلب مزيدا من الاحتكاك والمباريات التجريبية ويجب ان يفهم كل فرد دوره بالفريق‏,‏ فالمدرب مدرب واللاعب لاعب ولن نسمح بتكرار ما حدث‏.‏

وفوض زاهر الجهاز الفني في اتخاذ مايراه من عقوبة علي الحضري سواء كانت سرية أو معلنة وسيعقد الجهاز الفني اجتماعا خلال الأيام القادمة لرؤية ما سيفعله‏.‏
ومن جانبه صرح حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني بأن التعادل مع بوروندي نتيجة مرضية إلي حد كبير في ظل الظروف التي أحاطت بالمباراة خاصة بعد طرد أحمد حسن‏.‏ وأضاف شحاتة أن فريقه لعب منذ البداية بغية الفوز بدليل التشكيل الهجومي الذي خاض به المباراة‏..‏ وأضاف أيضا أن التغييرات التي أجراها أجبر عليها بعد طرد أحمد حسن ولم تكن في الحسابات ولكنها كانت محاولات لتعويض النقص الذي سببه أحمد حسن‏.‏

ودافع حسن شحاتة عن فريقه الذي قدم مباراة جيدة ولكن الحظ لم يحالفه في أكثر من‏5‏ فرص مؤكدة عن طريق زكي ومتعب وإبراهيم سعيد وحسني عبدربه‏,‏ في حين لم يكن لأصحاب الأرض سوي هجمة وحيدة تصدي لها الحضري ولكنهم لعبوا بحماس وعنف إلي حد ما‏,‏ وعاب شحاتة علي حكم المباراة تهاونه في حماية لاعبيه‏.‏
في المقابل قال أحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب إنه يعتذر لجماهير الكرة المصرية علي ماحدث منه في المباراة وخروجه مطرودا‏..‏ وأضاف أنه لم يكن يقصد إيذاء اللاعب وليس طبيعته ولا سلوكياته ولكن ماحدث منه جاء نتيجة رد فعل غير إرادي‏..‏ مشيرا إلي أنه حزين جدا لطرده في المباراة وهي سابقة أولي بالنسبة له‏..,‏ وواصل كلامه قائلا‏:‏ إنه كان سيشعر بالندم طوال عمره لو خسر المنتخب الوطني المباراة‏,‏ وناشد أحمد حسن الجماهير قبول اعتذاره‏.‏

وأشار شوقي غريب إلي أن المنتخب الوطني تعرض لظروف نفسية صعبة بعد الطرد المفاجئ لأحمد حسن وهي أمور لم تكن في الحسبان‏..‏ وأضاف أن التعادل نتيجة مقبولة حيث مازالت فرصتنا كبيرة في الجولة الأخيرة لحسم بطاقة التأهل‏.‏
في المقابل عبر عادل حمروش المدير الفني لفريق بوروندي ـ وهو جزائري الأصل بلجيكي الجنسية ـ عن سعادته بالأداء بهذه القوة أمام منتخب مصر وهي نقطة غالية سوف نستفيد منها كثيرا في مباراتنا المقبلة أمام موريتانيا للحصول علي نقاط المباراة والدخول ضمن أفضل الفرق أصحاب المركز الثاني‏,‏ وأبدي حمروش اندهاشه من الطريقة التي لعب بها منتخب مصر وسعيه للخروج متعادلا‏,‏ وتساءل لا أعرف لماذا لعب المنتخب المصري بهذا الحرص الزائد؟‏,‏ وهنأ حمروش الأمة العربية بحلول شهر رمضان المعظم‏.‏

هوامش
‏*‏ رئيس جمهورية بوروندي شاهد المباراة من الملعب ونزل وصافح الفريقين وهو يرتدي زي منتخب بلاده‏.‏
‏
*‏ شاهد المباراة من الملعب سفير مصر في بوروندي محمد الخشاب ومحمد العبودي سكرتير السفارة بالإضافة إلي أحمد رامي سفير مصر في رواندا‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

بعد التعادل الثالث
زاهر.. غاضب من لاعبي المنتخب
رئيس الاتحاد: لا أعذار من الجهاز الفني.. والتجانس غائب
الدفاع عن اللقب.. سيبدأ من مباراة بتسوانا


رفض الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم قبول أي اعذار من الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ولاعبي الفريق بسبب تعادل الفريق مع بوروندي بدون أهداف لأن الوضع الطبيعي أن بطل افريقيا يحقق الفوز علي هذه المنتخبات وخاصة إذا كانت في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات البطولة الافريقية وابدي غضبه لتعادل الفريق للمرة الثالثة في التصفيات. 
اشار رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم والذي كان مرافقا لبعثة المنتخب إلي أنه ليس هناك خطورة علي تأهل المنتخب للنهائيات لأنه يتصدر المجموعة بفارق نقطتين عن بوروندي ولنا مباراة مع بتسوانا يوم 12 أكتوبر القادم بالقاهرة. 
طلب الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد من الجهاز الفني بوقفة مع النفس لوضع برنامج قوي يتخلله العديد من المباريات الودية الرسمية التي تبدأ بمباراة المنتخب مع بتسوانا حتي يكون استعداداً قوياً لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية التي تقام بغانا عام .2008 
قال رئيس الاتحاد ان المباراة كانت متواضعة في الشوط الأول ولكن تحسن الوضع في الشوط الثاني والسيطرة علي مجريات الامور وضاع اكثر من هدف مؤكد وخاصة فرصتي عماد متعب بالاضافة الي طرد أحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب من المباراة بدون داع ومبرر كلف الفريق ضياع جهده. 
اضاف ان المنتخبات الافريقية عندما تلعب امام منتخب مصر وبطل افريقيا تظهر الشجاعة وتحاول اثبات ذاتها. 
اختتم زاهر كلامه خلال الاتصال التليفوني بان مجلس ادارة الاتحاد سيوفر كل الامكانات للمنتخب لخلق التجانس بين جميع عناصر الفريق ولذلك سيتم عقد اجتماعات مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة لدراسة كيفية استعدادات الفريق لمباراته القادمة مع بتسوانا التي تكون نقطة البداية لاستعدادات لنهائيات البطولة الافريقية.

----------


## محمود زايد

خبراء الكرة: تعادل المنتخب.. بطعم الهزيمة
العيوب واضحة.. والإصلاح واجب وبسرعة

شادي الجيلاني

وصف خبراء الكرة المصرية تعادل منتخبنا الوطني مع نظيره البوروندي سلبيا في المباراة التي جرت بينهما خلال منافسات الجولة قبل الأخيرة للتصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية بطعم الهزيمة علي اعتبار ان النتيجة لا تتناسب مع حجم المكانة الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها حامل لقب القارة السمراء. 
أكد الخبراء ان الوضع السيئ الذي يمر به المنتخب في الوقت الراهن لا يمكن السكوت عليه بأي حال من الأحوال.. مطالبين بضرورة تدخل فوري من قبل رجال الجبلاية لوضع حل جذري لانتشال المنتخب من كبوته سريعا قبل الدخول في نهائيات البطولة الافريقية.. رصدت "الجمهورية" في السطور التالية مشاعر وآراء الخبراء. 
أكد حمادة إمام نجم الزمالك السابق ان المنتخب لم يستعد جيدا لهذه المواجهة بالشكل اللائق.. مشيرا إلي ان اللاعبين لم يهتموا بالمباراة ولم يحترموا المنافس بدليل نزولهم أرض الملعب وبداخلهم إحساس قوي ان نتيجة المباراة محسومة من البداية لصالح منتخبنا نظرا لقلة امكانيات المنافس الذي لا يوجد علي الخريطة الافريقية. 
أشار إلي ان ما حدث لابد ان يتخذ منه الجهاز الفني العبرة والدروس المستفادة التي تساعد منتخبنا للحفاظ علي لقبه الافريقي.. مطالبا بضرورة تكاتف الجميع للالتفاف حول المنتخب أملا في الوصول لفترة إعداد علي أعلي مستوي تؤهله للذهاب إلي غانا للمنافسة الحقيقية وليس للتمثيل المشرف خاصة ان جميع المنتخبات ستعمل لمنتخبنا ألف حساب علي اعتبار انه حامل لقب البطولة. 
أضاف انه يتمني ان يجتمع الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد مع لجنة المسابقات والجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة لتجهيز فترة زمنية كافية تسمح للمنتخب بتنظيم عدة لقاءات قوية مع منتخبات افريقية قوية أو أوروبية.. موضحا ان ما حدث في بوروندي لابد ان يكون بداية الانطلاقة الحقيقية لمنتخبنا. 
أوضح فتحي مبروك لاعب الأهلي السابق ان النتيجة التي حققها منتخبنا مع بوروندي لا تتناسب مع المكانة العريقة التي يتميز بها الفريق بما يضم من نجوم علي أعلي مستوي.. مشيرا إلي ان هذه النتيجة لن تؤثر علي تأهل مصر لنهائيات افريقيا بغانا خاصة ان نتيجة مباراة بتسوانا مضمونة لصالح فريقنا.. ولكن هذا لا يليق باسم البطل لاسيما وانه لا يلعب مع منتخبات أصحاب بطولات وانجازات مثل غانا ونيجيريا وكوت ديفوار. 
ولابد من وقفة في هيكلة المنتخب من خلال حل المشكلة التي تسيطر علي المنتخب وهي عدم تجانس اللاعبين المحليين مع المحترفين.. يطالب الجهاز الفني بوضع برنامج احتكاك قوي مع بعض المنتخبات العريقة والدخول في معسكرات طويلة لخلق التعايش بين اللاعبين. 
أيد طه بصري المدير الفني للإسماعيلي ما ذكره مبروك عندما قال ان المنتخب لابد له من فترة إعداد بالشكل الذي يليق باسم حامل اللقب أملا في الحفاظ علي لقبه.. مشيرا إلي ان النتيجة التي حققها منتخبنا أمام بوروندي لا تستدعي كل هذه الضجة وخلق المشاكل التي قد تضعف من معنويات لاعبينا قبل انطلاق المنافسة الافريقية. 
أضاف ان كل مباراة لها ظروفها الخاصة وليس معني عدم تحقيق المنتخب الفوز في مباراة أو اثنين ان يواجه مثل هذه الانتقادات الحادة.. موضحا ان الفرصة مازالت أمامنا للذهاب إلي غانا عندما قال ان منتخبنا أمامه مواجهة أمام منتخب بتسوانا وبإمكان لاعبينا الفوز علي هذا المنافس. 
أكد جمال عبدالحميد ان ما حدث للمنتخب ما هو إلا نتاج طبيعي لبعض العيوب التي طغت علي الكرة المصرية علي مدار السنوات الماضية وأدت في النهاية إلي ظهور اللاعب المصري بهذا الحال الذي وصفه بأنه "خراب" للرياضة المصرية.. مشيرا إلي ان من أخطر الظواهر الغريبة التي أدت إلي انحدار الكرة المصرية هو تعود اللاعب المصري باللعب خارج أرضه علي الهزيمة بنتيجة قليلة أو التعادل دون ان يكون عنده أي طموح أو عزيمة للعب علي الفوز.. مشيرا إلي ان هذه الظاهرة لا توجد إلا في الكرة المصرية مستشهدا بكلامه علي إخفاق الفريق في تحقيق الفوز خارج ملعبه أمام منتخبات لا نسمع عنها في القارة السمراء. 
أضاف ان الكرة المصرية هي الوحيدة ا لتي لم تستفد من الاحتراف الذي عرفته مصر سنة 90 بدليل حصول منتخبنا علي بطولة كأس الأمم الأخيرة ب 9 لاعبين محترفين.. مؤكدا ان المحترفين هم الذين استفادوا من خروجهم للاحتراف دون ان يقدموا للكرة المصرية أي شيء يذكر. 
أضاف ان الانتماء والتضحية أصبحت لغة لا يعترف بها اللاعبون بدليل ان كابتن الفريق المحترف أحمد حسن ترك مهمته الأساسية في قيادة بلاده للنصر وراح يتسبب في طرده بنفسه بضرب لاعب بوروندي ليحصل علي الكارت الأحمر.

----------


## محمود زايد

كله كوم والقادم كوم تاني
الإعداد لكأس الأمم الافريقية يتطلب سيناريو مختلف
فهل شحاتة ورفاقه جاهزون له؟

أن ينتظر منتخبنا الوطني حتي اخر مباراة له في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس الأمم‏2008‏ بغانا‏,‏ أمر يبعث علي القلق والخوف‏,‏ ويستوجب من الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة وقفة مع النفس لإعادة ترتيب الأوضاع والقضاء علي السلبيات‏..‏

وإذا كنت قد قلت في الاسبوع الماضي ان الفوز علي بوروندي ضرورة حتمية‏,‏ فإنما كنت أقصد تحفيز اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني لبذل أقصي الجهد من أجل ضمان التأهل بدلا من الانتظار حتي المباراة الأخيرة‏..‏ صحيح اننا نحتاج فيها الي نقطة واحدة فقط‏,‏ الا انه ما كان يليق بمنتخب مصر حامل لقب بطولة افريقيا ان يطول به الانتظار الي هذا الحد الذي أثار غضب واستياء الكثيرين من جماهير ونقاد وخبراء ومسئولين‏.‏

ولأنني لست نصيرا لمن يسعون الي هدم المعبد علي من فيه لغرض في أنفسهم‏,‏ كما أنني لست أيضا محمد يبررون الأخطاء عمال علي بطال‏,‏ أقول وبمنتهي الصراحة والوضوح انني لا أستطيع ان أعفي أحدا من المسئولية عن هذا التعادل العقيم مع منتخب بوروندي المتواضع والذي سبق وان سحقناه في القاهرة‏1/4‏ مع الرأفة‏,‏ فالجهاز الفني مسئول واللاعبون أيضا مسئولون‏,‏ وان كنت أحمل اللاعبين الجانب الأكبر من المسئولية‏..‏ لماذا؟

قبل الإجابة علي السؤال‏,‏ دعونا نتفق علي انه كانت هناك ظروف معاكسة مثل طرد أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق بعد مرور‏3‏ دقائق فقط من شوط المبارة الثاني وهو وضع صعب بالتأكيد علي أي فريق مهما كانت قوته وخاصة إذا كان يلعب خارج ارضه ومحروم من جماهيره التي كان من الممكن ان تستثير حماسه وتستنفر جهود لاعبيه‏,‏ ومنها اللعب علي ملعب ترتان لم يعتاد لاعبونا اللعب عليه كثيرا دائما تدربوا عليه مرات قليلة قبل السفر‏,‏ ومنها أيضا الاصابات المفاجئة لمحمد زيدان وسيد معوض بخلاف عدم اكتمال شفاء ابوتريكة وغياب محمد شوقي‏,‏ وهو ما أحدث نوعا من الارتباك في صفوف المنتخب وهيكله الأساسي‏,‏ بخلاف الاسباب التقليدية التي تواجه منتخب مصر دائما عندما يلعب في أي بلد افريقي‏,‏ فالكل هناك يستعد لمواجهة بطل القارة الافريقية لأن مجرد التعادل وليس الفوز مع حامل اللقب يعتبر انجازا ما بعده انجاز‏,‏ ولهذا كان من الطبيعي ان نجد الجماهير واللاعبين والجهاز الفني بل والمسئولين في الدولة حتي أكبر رأس فيها ينتظرون هناك بفارغ الصبر مواجهة بطل القارة ومحاولة كسر شوكته‏,‏ وقد يستخف البعض بكلامي هذا عن تأثير الشحن المعنوي الكبير علي سير المباريات في دول افريقيا السوداء‏,‏ ولكنني أقول‏:‏
من عايش الوضع علي الطبيعة فسيكون حكمه أكثر عدلا وانصافا‏,
ومرة أخري اقول إن ما سبق ليس تبريرات للتعادل السلبي وإنما اقرار واقع حدث ويحدث دائما لمنتخباتنا عندما تلعب في افريقيا ليس أيام حسني شحاتة فقط وانما من قبله بكثير وارجعوا الي التاريخ وستجدوا ان نتائجنا خارج حدود الوطن لم تكن جيدة علي الاطلاق في أي عصر وأي أوان اللهم باستثناء نتائجنا في كأس الأمم الافريقية عام‏1998‏ ببوركينا فاسو ولعل السبب وقتها كان يرجع في جانب كبير منه الي انها كانت ارضا محايدة بالنسبة للمنتجات المتنافسة مثلما ستكون غانا كذلك عام‏2008‏ شريطة ان تبعدنا القرعة عن مواجهة أصحاب الارض‏.‏
وأعود إلي سؤالي عن مسئولية اللاعبين والجهاز الفني فأقول ان اللاعبين هم الأدوات التنفيذية لفكر أي مدرب ولهذا يقع عليهم العبء الأكبر عن وجود أي تقصير والتقصير لايكون في سوء المستوي أو انخفاضه فقط وانما يكون أيضا في عدم تنفيذ التعليمات أو نسيانها أو تجاهلها عند قصد أو عدم مبالاة‏,‏ وهنا تأتي مسئولية الجهاز الفني ومديره الذي ينبغي ان يكون أكثر حسما وشدة وخاصة تجاه المحترفين‏,‏ فليس علي رأسهم ريشة وأخشي ان يتحولوا في وقت من الأوقات الي عبء ثقيل وحتي الان يؤسفني أن أقول انني لم أجد واحدا منهم يقدم نصف أو ربع ما يقدمه مع ناديه الأوروبي‏,‏ وتلك ملحوظة قد يوافقني عليها الكثيرون‏.‏

مطلوب اعادة النظر فيما يتعلق باستدعاء المحترفين بحيث لايلعب الا الأفضل والأكثر التزاما وإخلاصا وانسجاما مع المحترفين محليا حتي لاتكون هناك فجوة بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء لن يتجرع مرارتها سوي المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ ومن الأهمية بمكان ان يحكم الجهاز الفني قبضته علي جميع عناصر المنتخب لأنه بدون ذلك لن يستطيع توصيل فكره وما يريده اليهم‏,‏ ومهم جدا ايضا ان يكون المدير الفني‏,‏ الذي نكن له كل التقدير‏,‏ أكثر مرونة وأسرع تلبية بصدد ما يطرأ علي المباراة من تغيرات في سيرها من وقت لاخر‏,‏ وان يكون أكثر حزما مع الذين يتجاهلون التعليمات أو لايطبقون ما يطلب منهم‏.‏
وإذا كان كل الكبار قد تأهلوا الي نهائيات الأمم الافريقية‏,‏ فان تأهل منتخبنا ليس محل شك‏,,‏ ولكن كله كوم والقادم كوم آخر تماما اذ ان مرحلة ما بعد التأهل هي الأهم وأقصد بها فترة الإعداد الاخيرة للبطولة‏..‏ حيث تتطلب سيناريو آخر مغايرا تماما ويدعونا للتساؤل‏:‏ هل حسن شحاتة ورفاقه جاهزون له؟ نتمني ذلك‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

اللجنة المنظمة تجتمع مرتين أسبوعياً
منتخبنا مع فلسطين..في افتتاح بطولة القدم للدورة العربية
النهائي بالقاهرة 23 نوفمبر

يلعب منتخبنا الوطني أولي مبارياته مع منتخب فلسطين في التاسعة مساء الثلاثاء 13 نوفمبر باستاد بورسعيد في افتتاح بطولة كرة القدم لدورة الالعاب العربية التي تنظمها مصر في نوفمبر القادم. 
وتسبقها مباراة الامارات وليبيا في الرابعة عصراً في المجموعة الأولي .. انتهت اللجنة المنظمة من وضع الجدول الكامل لبطولة كرة القدم في الدورة علي النحو التالي: 
** الثلاثاء 13 نوفمبر : الامارات مع ليبيا . ومصر مع فلسطين في المجموعة الاولي. 
** الأربعاء 14 نوفمبر: السعودية مع السودان . واليمن مع الكويت في المجموعة الثانية. 
** الخميس 15 نوفمبر : مصر مع الامارات . وليبيا مع فلسطين في المجموعة الاولي. 
** الجمعة 16 نوفمبر : السودان مع الكويت والسعودية مع اليمن في المجموعة الثانية. 
** السبت 17 نوفمبر: مصر مع ليبيا والامارات مع فلسطين في المجموعة الأولي. 
** الأحد 18 نوفمبر : السودان مع اليمن والسعودية مع الكويت في المجموعة الثانية. 
تقام مباريات المجموعة الاولي باستاد بورسعيد والثانية بالاسماعيلية .. وتقام المباراة الاولي في الرابعة عصرا.. والثانية في السابعة مساء. 
يتأهل أول وثاني كل مجموعة للدور قبل النهائي حيث يلتقي أول المجموعة الأولي مع ثاني المجموعة الثانية في الرابعة عصر الثلاثاء 20 نوفمبر باستاد بورسعيد .. بينما يلتقي أول المجموعة الثانية مع ثاني المجموعة الأولي في السابعة مساء نفس اليوم باستاد الاسماعيلية. 
يتأهل الفائزان للمباراة النهائية التي تقام في السابعة مساء الجمعة 23 نوفمبر باستاد القاهرة.. بينما يلعب الخاسران لتحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع في الرابعة عصراً في نفس الملعب ونفس اليوم. 
ومع اقتراب موعد انطلاق الدورة التي لم يبق عليها سوي أقل من شهرين تقرر عقد اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة للدورة مرتين أسبوعيا برئاسة المهندس حسن صقر للوقوف علي آخر التطورات والاستعدادات. 
صرح الدكتور حسني غندر مدير الدورة بأن الاجتماع سيكون في التاسعة والنصف مساء يومي الاحد والاربعاء من كل اسبوع للاطلاع علي آخر استعدادات كل اللجان. 
قال انه سيتم تسليم الاستمارات من المطبعة اليوم لارسالها الي الدول المشاركة في الدورة وتحدد يوم 10 اكتوبر القادم كآخر موعد لتلقي الاستمارات النهائية لكل بعثة باسماء لاعبيها النهائية. 
اضاف ان الدكتور لطفي قليني رئيس لجنة المعلومات والتوثيق اجتمع مع رؤساء اللجان لشرح نظام توثيق المعلومات الخاصة بكل لجنة. 
اشار الي أنه سيعقد اجتماعا غداً مع كل رؤساء اللجان للوقوف علي آخر استعدادات كل لجنة

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب الشباب يتعادل مع السكة‏..‏ ويغادر إلي إيطاليا الأحد المقبل

تعادل منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم بقيادة ربيع ياسين المدرب العام ومحمد الصيفي المدرب المساعد وفكري صالح مدرب حراس المرمي مع فريق السكة الحديد بملعب الأخير أمس الأول‏..‏ وظهر لاعبو المنتخب بصورة طيبة تبشر بالخير وتألق خلال اللقاء كل من سيد حسن وهشام محمد وأحمد حسني وأبو جبل حارس المرمي‏..‏ وقد حرص علي متابعة اللقاء الكابتن محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمشرف العام علي الفريق الذي أثني علي الفريق وأدائه وأبدي ملاحظاته لربيع ياسين المدرب العام للمنتخب حول بعض الفنيات وتحركات اللاعبين خلال اللقاء‏.‏
من ناحية أخري يواصل المنتخب معسكره المغلق بدار ضيافة الشرطة حتي موعد السفر الأحد المقبل إلي إيطاليا للمشاركة في الدورة الدولية الودية هناك في الفترة من‏23‏ حتي‏30‏ من الشهر الحالي وسيرأس بعثة المنتخب الكابتن محمود الجوهري‏..‏ وقد تم الاتفاق علي إقامة مباراتين وديتين قبل السفر أمام فريق الفراعنة غدا والأخري يوم الجمعة أمام أحد الفرق التي لم تتحدد بعد‏..‏ ومن جانبه يقوم فكري صالح مدرب حراس المرمي بمجهود كبير مع حراس المرمي من أجل الارتفاع بمستواهم الفني حتي الوصول لمونديال‏2009‏ بمصر‏..‏ وقد زار معسكر الفريق أمس الأول كل من عصام الحضري حارس مرمي الأهلي والمنتخب الوطني ونادر السيد حارس مرمي إنبي والمنتخب الوطني من أجل رفع الروح المعنوية للفريق وتحدثا مع لاعبي المنتخب عن الإصرار والعزيمة والوطنية مما أعطي دفعة معنوية قوية للفريق‏.‏
من ناحية أخري يحاول د‏.‏ طارق سليمان طبيب الفريق ومعه عمرو المطراوي أخصائي التأهيل وعصام عبدالرؤوف أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي تجهيز أحمد سعيد‏(‏ ميدو‏)‏ مدافع الفريق الذي يعاني إصابة كسر في الترقوة وسوف ينضم للمعسكر بداية من اليوم لتحديد إمكان سفره مع بعثة المنتخب إلي إيطاليا‏.‏
وبدوره يقوم علاء عبدالعزيز المدير الإداري للفريق بإنهاء إجراءات سفر البعثة إلي إيطاليا ومتابعة موعد حجز الطيران وتذاكر البعثة‏.‏وعلي صعيد آخر اعتذر أخيرا الجهاز الفني لمنتخب الشباب عن عدم إقامة مباراة ودية أمام نظيره القطري بالدوحة التي كان مقررا لها الأربعاء المقبل وذلك بعد تأخر الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم في إرسال تذاكر الطيران الخاصة بالفريق أمس الأول علي أن يكون السفر أمس ولم يرسل الاتحاد القطري أي فاكس يفيد بأسباب التأخير وتقديم الاعتذار عن ذلك مما أثار حفيظة الجهاز الفني الذي عرض الأمر علي محمود الجوهري الذي قرر بدوره هو الآخر عدم السفر وإلغاء المباراة‏.‏
وعن سؤاله عن إمكان عودته إلي الملعب والتدريب مرة أخري قال محمود الجوهري‏:‏ لن أعود مرة أخري إلي التدريب ويكفيني العمل الإداري الذي سأسعي من خلاله إلي ترتيب الأوراق من الداخل بالنسبة لقطاع الشباب والناشئين وسأسعي لاختيار مدير فني لمنتخب الشباب علي مستوي عال من الكفاءة وسيتم تعيينه في أبريل المقبل علي أن يباشر الجهاز الفني الحالي عمله دون عرقلة لبرنامج إعداده الخاص بالفريق حتي الوصول إلي مونديال‏2009‏ بمصر‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

مصر تتراجع ثلاثة مراكز في تصنيف الفيفا ..وإيطاليا في الصدارة


تراجع منتخب مصر ثلاثة مراكز في تصنيف منتخبات العالم الذي يصدر من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) حيث احتل المركز الـ43، واستمر المنتخب في المركز الثالث على المستوى العربي خلف تونس والمغرب بينما جاء في المركز السابع على المستوى الإفريقي.وجاء تراجع منتخب مصر بعدما خاض مباراتين خلال الشهر الماضي وتعادل فيهما سلبيا الأولى أمام كوت ديفوار وديا والثانية أمام بوروندي في تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية.
وعلى المستوى العالمي تقدم منتخب إيطاليا لصدارة التصنيف على حساب البرازيل التي تراجعت للمركز الثالث، بينما حافظ منتخب الأرجنتين على المركز الثاني.وكان أكبر تقدم في تصنيف الشهر الحالي من نصيب منتخب جزر فيجي الذي قفز 51 مركزا ليحتل المركز 119، بينما كان أكبر تراجع من نصيب منتخب بوركينا فاسو الذي تراجع 29 مركزا ليحتل المركز 106.
وفيما يلي ترتيب أفضل خمسة منتخبات في العالم:

1- إيطاليا
2- الأرجنتين
3- البرازيل
4- ألمانيا
5- هولندا

ترتيب أفضل خمسة منتخبات عربية:

37- تونس
38- المغرب
43- مصر
51- السعودية
65- العراق

ترتيب أفضل خمسة منتخبات إفريقية:

23- نيجيريا
25- الكاميرون
27- كوت ديفوار
30- غينيا
37- تونس

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر لكرة القدم يلتقي نظيره الياباني الشهر المقبل

يلتقى منتخب مصر القومي لكرة القدم نظيره الياباني الشهر المقبل فى مباراة ودية على استاد مدينة أوساكا اليابانية حيث يبدأ المنتخب القومى زيارة إلى اليابان فى منتصف شهر اكتوبر المقبل بناء على دعوة من الاتحاد الياباني لكرة القدم.
وصرح السفير هشام النقيب مدير ادارة الإعلام والدبلوماسية العامة بوزارة الخارجية بأن الدعوة الموجهة من الاتحاد الياباني لكرة القدم تتزامن مع ذكرى مرور 50 عاما على توقيع اتفاقية التعاون الثقافى بين مصر واليابان . مشيرا إلى أن العام الجارى يشهد مجموعة كبيرة من الأنشطة الثقافية التى تشارك فيها سفارة مصر فى اليابان إحياء لهذه الذكري.
وقال السفير هشام النقيب إن فرقة الشرقية للفنون الشعبية سوف تحيى حفل الاستقبال الذى يقيمه السفير الدكتور وليد عبد الناصر سفير مصر لدى اليابان على شرف المنتخب القومي المصري بالفندق الذي يقيم فيه أعضاء المنتخب.

----------


## محمود زايد

حسن: عقوبة الإيقاف قاسية




أكد أحمد حسن قائد منتخب مصر أنه يشعر بالظلم نتيجة العقوبة التي وقعها عليه الاتحاد الإفريقي (الكاف) بالايقاف ثلاث مباريات بعد طرده في مباراة المنتخب أمام بوروندي في تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية.
قال حسن في تصريحات خاصة لـFilGoal.com يوم الأحد عبر الهاتف من بلجيكا: "العقوبة قاسية للغاية، فلم أتعمد ركل لاعب بوروندي في وجهه مثلما ظهر ذلك في الكاميرا، ولكن الحركة كانت لا إرادية مني عقب وقوعي مع لاعب بوروندي على أرض الملعب فاصطدمت قدمي برأسه عن غير عمد".
وأضاف "تحدثت مع المدير الفني (حسن شحاتة) وشوقي غريب (المدرب العام) وأخبراني أن الاتحاد المصري سيتظلم من العقوبة لدى الكاف".وأكد حسن أن الجهاز الفني أخبره بأنه سيكون متواجدا ضمن قائمة المنتخب في كأس الأمم في حالة الصعود إليها إذ سيخوض الفريق ثلاث مباريات على الأقل في الدور الأول.وسيغيب حسن عن لقاء مصر مع بوتسوانا يوم 13 أكتوبر بالقاهرة ضمن الجولة الأخيرة للتصفيات، كما سيغيب عن أول مباراتين لمصر في نهائيات كأس الأمم.

----------


## محمود زايد

إقامة مباراتي مصر مع بتسوانا وموريتانيا مع بوروندي فى نفس التوقيت

تلقى الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم خطابا من الاتحاد الافريقي للعبه يبلغه فيه بقراره باقامة مباراتى مصر مع بتسوانا وموريتانيا مع بوروندى فى ختام مباريات المجموعة الثانية لتصفيات بطولة الامم الافريقية غانا 2008 فى نفس التوقيت.وذكر بيان صادر عن الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم الثلاثاء أنه تقرر أن تقام المباراتين يوم السبت 13 اكتوبر المقبل فى نفس التوقيت لضمان مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص حيث تستضيف القاهرة لقاء منتخب مصر مع نظيره البتسوانى بينما يستضيف منتخب موريتانيا نظيره البوروندى فى العاصمة الموريتانية نواكشوط.
تجدر الاشارة إلى ان المنتخب المصري يتصدر المجموعة الثانية برصيد 9 نقاط يليه منتخب بوروندي برصيد 7 نقاط ثم منتخب بتسوانا بنفس الرصيد ويتذيل المجموعة منتخب موريتانيا برصيد 4 نقاط.
ويتأهل إلى نهائيات كأس الام الافريقية اوائل المجموعات ال 12 بالاضافة إلى أفضل 3 منتخبات حاصلين على المركز الثاني فى المجموعات التى تضم 4 منتخبات إفريقية وعددها 9 مجموعات بالاضافة الى غانا الدولة المنظمة للبطولة.
وتأهلت بالفعل منتخبات كوت ديفوار ونيجيريا والسودان وتونس والكاميرون وأنجولا والسنغال وغينيا وناميبيا وزامبيا وجنوب إفريقيا والمغرب بالاضافة إلى غانا الدولة المنظمة ويبتقى 3 منتخبات سيتحددون بعد الجولة الاخيرة فى المجموعتين الثانية والتاسعة للتصفيات المؤهلة إلى كأس الامم الافريقية 2008.

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يختار«٣» محترفين لمواجهة بتسوانا .. ويغربل اللاعبين بعد اليابان

يعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يوم السبت المقبل أسماء المحترفين المقرر انضمامهم قبل مباراة بتسوانا وينتظر أن تشهد الأسماء مفاجآت بعد الأداء السيئ لمعظم اللاعبين في مباراة بوروندي الأخيرة.
وعلمت «المصري اليوم» أن المدير الفني لم يستقر حتي الآن إلا علي ثلاثة لاعبين هم: «ميدو» وإبراهيم سعيد ومحمد زيدان، وتم استبعاد أحمد حسن للإيقاف، فيما لم يتضح موقف باقي اللاعبين،
 خصوصا أحمد أبومسلم، وشريف إكرامي اللذين تواجدا مع الفريق في المباراة الأخيرة، يأتي هذا في الوقت اللذي ينتظر فيه الجهاز الفني مشاركة الثنائي محمد شوقي وحسام غالي مع ميدلزبره وتوتنهام لضمهما وإن كانت فرصة الأول كبيرة حتي في حال عدم مشاركته، خصوصا أنه خاض لقاء الكوت ديفوار الودي الذي أقيم بفرنسا قبل شهر، 
من ناحية أخري ينتظر الجهاز الفني الانتهاء من مباراتي بتسوانا واليابان لإعادة النظر في بعض اللاعبين الذين لم يقدموا الأداء المنتظر في الفترة الماضية، خصوصا أن الجهاز سيكون مطالباً باختيار ٢٣ لاعباً قبل بطولة الأمم المقررة في يناير المقبل وينوي شحاتة النزول بعدد اللاعبين قبل التجمع الأخير الذي يسبق السفر إلي غانا بعد أن شهدت الفترة السابقة ضم أكثر من ٤٠ لاعبا، 
علي صعيد آخر تقرر بدء التجمع لمباراة بتسوانا يوم ٨ أكتوبر، حيث فضل الجهاز أن يحصل اللاعبون علي راحة لمدة يوم واحد عقب انتهاء مباراتي الأهلي والإسماعيلي في دوري الأبطال الأفريقي والكأس الكونفيدرالية ويتجمع اللاعبون بأحد فنادق مصر الجديدة ويتدرب الفريق بأحد الملاعب الفرعية باستاد القاهرة.

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاته اختار 3 محترفين فقط لمباراة بوتسوانا

اختار حسن شحاته المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم ثلاثة محترفين فقط لخوض المباراة الاخيرة والحاسمة مع بوتسوانا في تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية يوم 13 اكتوبر القادم. 
وهم احمد حسام "ميدو" ومحمد شوقي من ميدلزبره الانجليزي ومحمد زيدان "هامبورج" الالماني. 
قال شوقي غريب المدرب العام ان الجهاز الفني في اجتماعه امس برئاسة حسن شحاته قرر الاكتفاء بهؤلاء الثلاثة لأنهم هم الذين يلعبون مباريات انديتهم في حين أن احمد حسن موقوف ثلاث مباريات والباقون احمد فتحي وابراهيم سعيد وحسام غالي لايلعبون مع انديتهم حاليا. 
اشار الي انه سيتم اختيار 20 لاعبا محليا لدخول معسكر مغلق بالاسماعيلية يوم 8 اكتوبر وذلك بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع السابع للدوري الممتاز.

----------


## محمود زايد

شوقي غريب : وجوه جديدة.. في المنتخب
3 محترفين فقط والتدريب بالإسماعيلية


أكد الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم أن الجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة يتابع مباريات الدوري العام باهتمام شديد من أجل ضم بعض الوجوه الجديدة لصفوف المنتخب الذي يستعد لمباراة بتسوانا الهامة التي تقام يوم 13 أكتوبر القادم باستاد القاهرة وسيكون الاختيار من العناصر التي ظهرت بمستوي فني ثابت منذ بداية الموسم. 
أضاف غريب أن المباراة ستقام في السادسة والنصف مساءً بناءً علي قرار الاتحاد الأفريقي الذي حدد الموعد وستكون في عيد الفطر المبارك وأتمني أن تحتفل مصر بالعيد والصعود لنهائيات أفريقيا في هذا اليوم. 
أضاف المدرب العام أن الاختيار يشمل 23 لاعباً فقط منهم 3 لاعبين محترفون هم: أحمد حسام "ميدو" ومحمد شوقي ومحمد زيدان و20 لاعباً محلياً يتم اختيارهم عقب مباريات الأسبوع السابع لمسابقة الدوري العام والتي نتابعها بصفة دائمة. 
أشاد المدرب العام بمستوي الدوري هذا العام وقال إن المنافسة قوية للغاية. 
أوضح أن تدريبات المنتخب الوطني ستكون اعتباراً من يوم 8 أكتوبر بمحافظة الإسماعيلية حيث تقرر إقامة المعسكر هناك ويستمر حتي آخر مران قبل المباراة بيوم وينتقل المران لاستاد القاهرة. 
اختتم غريب تصريحاته ل"المساء" بأن أملنا كبير في الفوز علي بتسوانا في المحطة الأخيرة وبعد ذلك سيكون هناك برنامج مكثف للفريق من أجل نهائيات أمم أفريقيا ويبدأ البرنامج بمباراة اليابان يوم 17 أكتوبر القادم باليابان.

----------


## حسام عمر

هي مبارة اليابان امتى

ولا اتلغت ولا ايه الموال

----------


## محمود زايد

مافيش اخبار عن مباراة مصر واليابان واعتقد ان هيبقى فى مشاكل فى اقامتها لان مصر عندها مباراةمع بوتسوانا والاهلى عنده مباريات افريقيه لو كسب الاتحاد الليبى ان شاء الله
ربنا يسهل ويختاروا معاد مناسب

----------


## محمود زايد

حسن شحاتة: شيكابالا خارج حساباتي.. عاهد في الصوره


أكد الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق الوطني الأول لكرة القدم بأن الجهاز الفني يتابع مجموعة من اللاعبين الذين ظهروا بمستوي فني مرتفع في مسابقة الدوري العام حتي الآن تمهيداً لضمهم لصفوف المنتخب في المرحلة المقبلة التي تبدأ اعتباراً من يوم 8 أكتوبر الحالي استعداداً لمباراة بتسوانا.. يأتي في المقدمة عاهد عبدالمجيد لاعب الترسانة وأحمد زهران لاعب الوسط بنادي المقاولون وأحمد عبدالعزيز ظهير نادي المقاولون وأحمد سلامة من الترسانة وهؤلاء من المقرر ضم بعضهم لصفوف المنتخب. 
قال حسن شحاتة: إن شيكابالا خارج حساباتي تماما ولم اطلب ضمه لصفوف المنتخب احتراماً لقرار اتحاد الكرة بايقاف اللاعب لان سياستي دائما منذ أن توليت المسئولية عدم اختيار اي لاعب موقوف مهما كانت كفاءته الفنية. 
واختتم شحاتة تصريحه للمساء بأن المنتخب قادر بعون الله علي اجتياز عقبة بتسوانا والوصول لنهائيات أمم أفريقيا في غانا وبإذن الله هناك برنامج مكثف عقب مباراة بتسوانا لإعداد المنتخب علي الوجه الأكمل.

----------


## محمود زايد

عقب مشاركته القوية بالدورة الدولية الودية بإيطاليا
بعثة منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم
عادت للقاهرة أمس بمعنويات مرتفعة
لوائح الدورة تحجب تأهل مصر للنهائي
ومسئولو المنتخبات يعرضون اللعب مع الفريق‏!‏

عادت إلي القاهرة ظهر أمس بعثة منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم بقيادة ربيع ياسين ـ المدرب العام ومحمد الصيفي ـ المدرب المساعد وفكري صالح مدرب حراس المرمي قادمة من ايطاليا بعد المشاركة القوية والمفيدة بالدورة الدولية الودية هناك‏..‏ ضمن برنامج اعداد الفريق قبل خوض مونديال‏2009‏ بمصر وكان الفريق مرشحا لخوض نهائي البطولة أمام الجزائر ولكن لوائح الدورة وقفت حائلا دون ذلك فرصيد مصر كان‏5‏ نقاط ولها هدف وعليها هدف ورصيد ليبيا التي تأهلت للنهائي‏5‏ نقاط أيضا ولها هدف وعليها هدفان وكان من الطبيعي تأهل مصر للنهائي ولكن لوائح الدورة أقرت الاحتكام لنتيجة مباراة الفريقين في الافتتاح والتي فاز فيها المنتخب الليبي علي مصر‏1/‏ صفر‏..‏

وبغض النظر عن خوض النهائي من عدمه فقد ظهر لاعبو الفريق بمستوي طيب أشادت به جميع الجاليات بمختلف الانتماءات‏..‏ ومن جانبه قال جمال بن نوارة ـ المدير الفني لليبيا لربيع ياسين وجهازه المعاون‏(‏ لو تقابلنا مرات عديدة لن نحقق الفوز عليكم ففريقكم منظم في الملعب وانتشاره ممتاز ولكن الحظ لم يقف بجانبكم‏)..‏ وطالب المدير الفني الليبي من الجهاز الفني للمنتخب اقامة مباراتين وديتين بليبيا والقاهرة في الأسبوع الأخير من أكتوبر والأسبوع الأول من نوفمبر المقبلين‏..‏ كما أشاد أيضا منذر ألكوني ـ المدير الفني للمنتخب التونسي والذي فاز عليه المنتخب‏1/‏ صفر بلاعبي الفريق وتكتيكات الجهاز الفني وإدارته للمباريات خلال البطولة‏

وطالب ربيع ياسين أيضا بإقامة مباراتين وديتين بتونس في الأسبوع الثاني من نوفمبر المقبل‏..‏ كما طالبت كل من منتخبي أسبانيا وايطاليا باقامة مباراتين وديتين لكل منهما مع مصر فقد طالبت ايطاليا باقامة مباراتين بايطاليا ومصر أواخر نوفمبر وطالبت أسبانيا بمباراتين باسبانيا ولم يتحدد موعدهما بعد‏..‏ الجدير بالذكر أن المنتخب فاز علي أسبانيا‏3/4‏ بركلات الترجيح ولعب مباراة قوية استحق بعدها تشجيع وتصفيق الجماهير الايطالية‏..‏

ومن جانبه أشاد محمود بكر ـ عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة ورئيس البعثة بمستوي اللاعبين وحنكة الجهاز الفني الذي كان يتعامل مع كل مباراة بأسلوب مختلف عن الأخري‏(‏ علي حد قوله‏)‏ كما أشاد بالروح القتالية والانضباط التي كانت تسود البعثة‏..‏

كما أعد علاء عبدالعزيز ـ المدير الإداري للمنتخب برنامجا خاصا للاعبين بايطاليا سواء في النظام الغذائي أو التأهيل النفسي مما جعلهم في حالة معنوية مرتفعة أدت إلي الظهور بالمستوي الطيب خلال لقاءات الدورة‏..‏

ومن جانبه صرح ربيع ياسين قائلا‏:‏ بلاشك استفدنا كثيرا من المشاركة في البطولة وأشكر الكابتن محمود الجوهري ـ المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمشرف العام علي الفريق لاعطائنا الفرصة بخوض هذه الدورة وقد كان من أكثر المتفائلين بالظهور بمستوي طيب من خلال متابعته للفريق في مبارياته الودية قبل السفر إلي ايطاليا وكان دائم الاتصال بنا للاطمئنان علي الفريق‏,‏ وأضاف‏:‏ تعتبر هذه التجربة أولي التجارب الدولية الحقيقية بعد أن خضنا مباراتين دوليتين أمام كل من الكرامة السوري ومنتخب عمان بالقاهرة وقد استفدنا كثيرا من الاحتكاكات بمختلف المدارس الكروية سواء العربية أو الأوروبية وتعلمنا الكثير وكنت أقوم والجهاز المعاون بشرح الأخطاء التي وقع فيها اللاعبون بعد كل لقاء وأود أن أتوجه بالشكر لجميع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني للروح الطيبة التي سادت البعثة خلال الدورة‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

بعد النتائج المشرفة لمنتخب الشباب في دورة ايطاليا 
ربيع يقدم تقريرا لتحديد برنامج المرحلة القادمة 


بعد النتائج المشرفة التي حققها منتخب الشباب مواليد 1986 في الدورة الدولية بايطاليا والتي شهدت فوزه علي اسبانيا وتونس وخسارته في لقاء واحد فقط امام ليبيا صفر/1 يلتقي الكابتن ربيع ياسين المدير الفني للمنتخب مع الكابتن محمود الجوهري المدير الفني للمنتخبات الوطنية غدا في يستمع خلاله الجوهري الي المقترحات ربيع ياسين بشأن المرحلة القادمة التي تحتاج لتضافر وتعاون كافة الجهات المسئولة عن هذا الجيل الذي يعد امل مصر في مونديال الشباب 2009 المقرر اقامته في مصر.
وبغض النظر عن نتائج دورة ايطاليا التي عكست قوة جيل ربيع ياسين ورغبته في اضافة مجد جديد.. في التاريخ الكروي المصري يقترح المدير الفني المنتخب ضرورة ضغط مباريات دوري القطاعات تحت 18 سنة الذي يضم لاعب هذا المنتخب علي ان تقام المباريات الاربعة في 21 يوما بدلا من 30 يوما لاعطاء اللاعبين الدوليين فرصة للانتظام في معسكر شهري لمدة 10 ايام يتم خلاله صقل مواهب هذا الجيل ومساعدة اللاعبين علي رفع درجة التعاون والانسجام بين صفوفهم ووضعهم في بؤرة الاهتمام لرفع مستواهم والارتقاء به الي المستوي الذي يليق بسمعة وتاريخ الفريق المصري الذي يأمل احراز مركز متقدم والمنافسة علي اللقب في المونديال المقرر اقامته بالقاهرة.. واضاف ربيع ياسين الي انه سيتقدم بمقترحاته الي الكابتن الجوهري والاستفادة بخبراته العالمية في فنون التدريب من اجل صناعة جيل يكون قادرا علي العطاء. واشار ياسين الي انه يحتاج لاقامة معسكرات خارجية ومحلية في المرحلة القادمة للارتقاء بمستوي اللاعبين.
واشاد المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب بالعروض الطيبة والنتائج التي قدمها فريقه في الدورة الدولية بايطاليا امام فرق كبيرة خلال فترة وجيزة كان يلعب خلالها لاعبو مصر في اجواء رمضانية وبعد الافطار مباشرة.
وعلي صعيد القائمة المختارة من اللاعبين قال ربيع ياسين ان القائمة تضم 21 لاعبا ليس من بينهم المصابين او الموقع عليهم عقوبة الايقاف.. واكد المدير الفني ان الباب لا يزال مفتوحا.
امام المتميزين والموهوبين مشيرا الي انه يتابع بجدية منافسات دوري القطاعات ويتعهد بضم الافضل والمناسب للمرحلة القادمة.

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة يضم وجوهاً جديدة للمنتخب قبل مباراتي بتسوانا واليابان

يعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني غداً قائمة الفريق لمباراتي بتسوانا واليابان، وينتظر أن تضم عدداً من الوجوه الجديدة من ناديي الجيش وبتروجيت لمنحهم الفرصة في الفترة المقبلة بعد أن قدم الفريقان مستوي جيد خلال الفترة الماضية، وأبرزهم أنور مسعود وعلاء إبراهيم هداف الدوري العام برصيد ٦ أهداف وهو ما كان سبباً في تقليل عدد المحترفين.
وسيختار الجهاز ٢٠ لاعباً محلياً بجانب المحترفين الثلاثة ميدو ومحمد شوقي ومحمد زيدان ويتجمع المنتخب بالإسماعيلية يوم ٨ أكتوبر الحالي رغبة في توفير المزيد من الاستقرار، خصوصاً أنه سيكون أطول معسكر يخوضه الفريق منذ فوزه ببطولة الأمم الأخيرة، 
حيث تصل مدته إلي عشرة أيام. من ناحية أخري، بذل أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي جهداً كبيراً لتنقية الأجواء بين محمد عبدالمنصف وعبدالواحد السيد حارسي الزمالك باعتبارهما من العناصر الأساسية التي يعتمد عليها الجهاز الفني مع اقتراب موعد بطولة الأمم الأفريقية في يناير.وهدد سليمان الحارسين بالاستبعاد إذا ما تكرر الخلاف بينهما، خصوصاً أن مركز حراسة المرمي من المراكز التي تحتاج إلي التركيز، وطالب الحارسين بالاستفادة من الأخطاء والارتقاء بالمستوي الذي يفيد المنتخب ويدرس سليمان ضم حارس جديد خلال المعسكر بعد استبعاد شريف إكرامي بسبب عدم مشاركته مع فريقه بجانب عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف.
علي صعيد آخر، اقترب عبدالظاهر السقا لاعب كونيا سبور التركي من اتخاذ قرار اعتزال اللعب الدولي بسبب إصرار الجهاز الفني علي استبعاده أو تجاهل الدفع به في الفترة الأخيرة. وقال السقا إنه لا يفكر في العودة للمنتخب، وأن كل ما يشغل تفكيره هو التركيز مع فريقه لتقديم موسم جيد.
يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي يعيش فيه السقا وزميله محمد عبدالله حالة من الحزن بسبب رحيل نور الدين المدير الفني للفريق والذي ارتبط به اللاعبان وكان سبباً في انتقالهما إلي كونيا.

.. وينفي طلبه العفو عن شيكابالا

نفي حسن شحاتة، المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني، تقدمه بطلب إلي اتحاد الكرة للعفو عن شيكابالا لاعب الزمالك لتعويض غياب أحمد حسن الموقوف ثلاث مباريات، 
مؤكداً أن هذا الأمر خاص بالاتحاد ولا علاقة للمنتخب به، وأضاف أن الاخلاق تأتي في المقدمة، وأن اللاعب أخطأ ولابد من أن ينال عقابه بالشكل الذي يراه المسؤولون بالاتحاد، خصوصاً أنه موهبة ليست محل خلاف.

----------


## محمود زايد

غياب ميدو عن لقاء المنتخب المصري المقبل أمام بتسوانا

أصبح غياب مهاجم المنتخب المصري ونادي ميدلسبره الإنجليزي أحمد حسام "ميدو" أمراً مؤكداً عن لقاء منتخب بلاده أمام بتسوانا الأسبوع المقبل في الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات المؤهلة لأمم إفريقيا غانا 2008، بعدما أصيب بتمزق عضلي تبعده عن الملاعب لمدة أسبوعين.وكان المهاجم المصري تعرض للإصابة خلال مباراة فريقه أمام إيفرتون في الدوري الإنجليزي الأحد الماضي، والتي انتهت بفوز ميدلسبره بهدفين دون رد.ومن المعروف أن ميدو كان ضمن المحترفين الثلاثة الذين قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة استدعائهم، وهم محمد شوقي زميل ميدو في ميدلسبره، ومهاجم هامبورج الألماني محمد زيدان.ويحتاج المنتخب المصري إلى الفوز في تلك المباراة؛ لكي يضمن التأهل إلى غانا 2008 ويتصدر المجموعة الثانية بغض النظر عن مباراة منتخبي بوروندي وموريتانيا.

----------


## محمود زايد

عودة بركات وضم وجوه جديدة للمنتخب استعدادا لبتسوانا

يعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني غداً الأحد، وعقب انتهاء مباريات الجولة السابعة لبطولة الدوري، أسماء اللاعبين المحليين، حيث يختار حسن شحاتة المدير الفني ٢١ لاعباً، بالإضافة إلي محمد شوقي ومحمد زيدان المحترفين بميدلزبره الإنجليزي، وهامبورج الألماني، وينتظر أن تضم التشكيلة عدداً من الوجوه الجديدة أوالتي تم استبعادها منذ فترة طويلة، وأبرزهم محمد بركات وعلاء إبراهيم هداف الدوري العام برصيد ٧ أهداف، وأنور مسعود وأسامة محمد وعاهد عبدالمجيد، ويدرس الجهاز التنسيق مع نظيره بالمنتخب العسكري بشأن استعادة الثنائي حسني عبدربه وأسامة محمد، في ظل الحاجة لجهودهما، خصوصاً مع النقص في مركز الوسط المدافع لغياب أحمد حسن للإيقاف وحسام غالي لابتعاده عن المشاركة مع توتنهام منذ فترة، وهو ما ينطبق علي مركز الظهير الأيسر، مما يزيد الحاجة إلي أسامة محمد علي أن يترك المنتخب أحمد عيد وعاهد عبدالمجيد بسبب حاجة المنتخب العسكري إليهما ويتجمع الفريق يوم الاثنين المقبل بأحد فنادق مصر الجديدة، ويتوجه بعدها إلي الإسماعيلية التي تستضيف المعسكر.يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي يعيش فيه الجهاز حالة من القلق بسبب انخفاض مستوي لاعبي أندية الأهلي والزمالك والإسماعيلي، ويسعي المدير الفني إلي إخراج اللاعبين من تلك الحالة خلال الأيام الأولي من المعسكر، خصوصاً لاعبي الإسماعيلي والزمالك بعد أن ساءت نتائجهما.

من ناحية أخري، ينتظر الجهاز الفني اجتماع المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد الأفريقي بغانا يوم ١٩ أكتوبر الجاري علي هامش قرعة بطولة الأمم الأفريقية، للنظر في التظلم المقدم بشأن معاقبة أحمد حسن لاعب أندرلخت البلجيكي بالإيقاف ثلاث مباريات تبدأ بلقاء بتسوانا، حيث أبلغ مسؤولو الكاف اتحاد الكرة بالنظر في التظلم واتخاذ قرار بشأن تخفيف العقوبة. وعلمت «المصري اليوم»
 أن هاني أبوريدة عضو المكتب التنفيذي، لعب دوراً كبيراً لتخفيف العقوبة، خصوصاً أن اللاعب لم يرتكب ما يستحق عليه الإيقاف لأكثر من مباراتين، فضلاً عن نظافة سجله مع المنتخب الوطني من الطرد أو العقوبات.
علي صعيد آخر، اشترط ساوثجيت المدير الفني لنادي ميدلزبره علي محمد شوقي، الإفطار غداً للمشاركة أمام مانشستر سيتي في الدوري ليبقي قادراً علي الأداء، وهو ما رفضه اللاعب، مما استدعي تدخل وكيله لحل الأزمة وتفادي الصدام بين الطرفين، خصوصاً أن شوقي حصل علي ثقة «جيت» بعد تألقه في المشاركات القليلة عقب فترة قليلة من انضمامه.

----------


## محمود زايد

زاهر يؤكد:
عمرو زكي..مستمر مع منتخب مصر ونرفض إيقافه
شحاتة اختار 25 لاعباً.. ويتابع مشاركة ميدو مع ناديه
انضمام حسني عبدربه للفريق بالتنسيق مع العسكري


قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاتة اختيار 25 لاعباً للدخول في معسكر اعتباراً من مساء الغد بمدينة الاسماعيلية استعداداً لمباراة الفريق الهامة والمصيرية مع بتسوانا يوم 13 أكتوبر الجاري باستاد القاهرة في الجولة الاخيرة في تصفيات بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية. اللاعبون هم عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف وأمير توفيق وهاني سعيد ومحمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة وشادي محمد وجمعة مشهور وأحمد المحمدي وأسامة محمد وسيد معوض وحسن عوض وحسني عبدربه ومحمد شوقي ومحمد زيدان ومحمد بركات وحسن مصطفي وأحمد زهران ومحمد أبوتريكة وعمر جمال وأحمد حسن ومحمد فضل وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب وعبدالسلام نجاح. 
من ناحية اخري اشاد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة بالتعاون الذي وجده المنتخب الوطني من جانب مسئولي المنتخب العسكري بعد السماح لحسني عبدربه للانضمام لمعسكر المنتخب الوطني خاصة وأنه يخوض مباراة مصيرية مع بتسوانا يوم 13 أكتوبر الجاري. 
قال إن المنتخب يمر بظروف صعبة نظراً لاستبعاد بعض اللاعبين سواء كان بسبب هبوط المستوي لعدم مشاركتهم مع أنديتهم في المباريات الرسمية مثل أحمد فتحي وحسام غالي وأحمد حسام للاصابة وغيرهم من اللاعبين ولذلك فان المنتخب كان في أشد الحاجة لجهود عبدربه. 
وأضاف سمير زاهر أن نادي الزمالك لا يملك ايقاف عمرو زكي مهاجم المنتخب دولياً ولكن من حقه ايقافه محلياً وقال إنه سبق أن قام الكابتن محمود الجوهري بالاستعانة بابراهيم سعيد في صفوف المنتخب الوطني رغم ايقافه من قبل ناديه الاهلي في ذلك الوقت. أوضح زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم أن المنتخب أمامه مهمة قومية ولابد من مساندته في ختام التصفيات الافريقية. 
من ناحية أخري أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني أن مباراة الفريق مع بتسوانا ليست سهلة وإنما صعبة لانها تعتبر مباراة فاصلة بين الفريقين خاصة وان فريق بتسوانا امامه أمل في الحصول علي النقاط الثلاث للتأهل لنهائيات البطولة الافريقية ولكن هناك اصراراً من جميع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني علي تحقيق الفوز بنتيجة طيبة وبعدد كبير من الاهداف. 
أشار إلي أنه في حالة مشاركة أحمد حسام "ميدو" مع ناديه الانجليزي في مباراة اليوم سيكون ضمن معسكر المنتخب ثم يقوم الجهاز الفني بالرد علي الخطاب الذي تلقاه من النادي الانجليزي والذي يتضمن اصابة اللاعب في العضلة الضامة ويحتاج لمدة 15 يوماً راحة ولذلك فاذا تم اشراكه اليوم سيتم استدعاؤه فوراً. 
اضاف المدرب العام أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب خلال اجتماعه برئاسة حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي استقر علي ال 25 لاعباً لمباراتي بتسوانا واليابان. 
وقال إن الجهاز الفني راعي في اختياره ان المنتخب العسكري أمامه بطولة رسمية ولذلك لم يتم اختيار كل من عاهد عبدالمجيد وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وسامح العيدروسي ومحمد إبراهيم وأحمد عبدالعزيز وعبدالرحمن محيي ولم يتم الاستعانة إلا بلاعبين فقط من المنتخب العسكري هما حسني عبدربه وأسامة محمد. 
أضاف المدرب العام أن المنتخب يؤدي تدريبات باستاد الاسماعيلية ايام الثلاثاء فترة واحدة ويومي الاربعاء والخميس علي فترتين صباحية ومسائية ويوم الجمعة فترة واحدة والتدريب الاساسي باستاد القاهرة وقال إن فريق بتسوانا يصل للقاهرة يوم 10 أكتوبر الجاري ويؤدي تدريبه باستاد القاهرة يوم الخميس وأن طاقم الحكام الذي يدير اللقاء من نيجيريا.

----------


## محمود زايد

حسن شحاتة يختار 25 لاعبا لمعسكر المنتخب استعدادا لمباراتي بتسوانا واليابان

اجتمع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ظهر السبت بمقر الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم ووقع اختياره على 25 لاعبا يمثلون المنتخب الوطني المصري في مباراتيه القادمتين أمام بوتسوانا يوم 13 أكتوبر الجاري باستاد القاهرة واليابان يوم 17 أكتوبر الجاري باليابان
وصرح الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر أن اللاعبين هم : عصام الحضري "الاهلي" محمد عبد المنصف "الزمالك" أمير توفيق "اسمنت السويس" هاني سعيد "الاسماعيلي" محمود فتح الله "الزمالك" شادي محمد "الاهلي" وائل جمعة "الاهلي" أحمد المحمدي "إنبي" جمعة مشهور "طلائع الجيش" سيد معوض "الاسماعيلي" اسامة محمد "بتروجيت" محمد شوقي "ميدلزبره الانجليزي" حسني عبد ربه "الاسماعيلي" حسن مصطفي "الاهلي" عبد السلام نجاح "حرس الحدود" حسن عوض "طلائع الجيش".
بالاضافة إلى اللاعبين أحمد زهران "المقاولون العرب" محمد أبوتريكة "الاهلي" محمد بركات "الاهلي" محمد زيدان "هامبورج الالماني" عمر جمال "الاسماعيلي" عمرو زكي "الزمالك" عماد متعب "الاهلي" محمد فضل "الاسماعيلي" أحمد حسن "غزل المحلة".
وأكد الكابتن حسن شحاته أن معسكر المنتخب سيبدأ الاثنين الساعة الثامنة مساء بالاسماعيلية . ومن المقرر أن يزور المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة المعسكر يوم الخميس القادم والافطار مع الجهاز الفني واللاعبين بصحبة الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم.
يذكر أن المنتخب يلعب مع نظيره البتسواني في تصفيات كأس الام الافريقية غانا 2008 ويكفيه الفوز باى نتيجة لضمان التأهل متصدرا مجموعته بينما سيلتقي المنتخب مع نظيره الياباني في مباراة ودية دولية ضمن الاجندة الدولية للفيفا.

----------


## محمود زايد

زيارة صقر للمنتخب.. الخميس القادم

وافق المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة علي دعوة الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة لزيارة المنتخب الوطني بالاسماعيلية في اطار دعم الفريق قبل مواجهته المرتقبة أمام بتسوانا في الجولة الاخيرة من التصفيات الافريقية. تحدد يوم الخميس المقبل موعدا لهذه الزيارة وقد اكد زاهر انه سيتم توجيه الدعوة إلي عدد من رجال الإعلام وسيتم ايضا حضور معظم اعضاء مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة.

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب الشباب في معسكر مغلق استعدادا لمواجهة نظيره العماني في القاهرة

يدخل منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم بقيادة ربيع ياسين ومحمد الصيفي وفكري صالح معسكره المغلق بعد غد ولمدة‏3‏ أيام استعدادا لمواجهة نظيره العماني وديا‏21‏ من الشهر الجاري‏..‏ وبذلك يكون المنتخب قد قطع فترة الراحة السلبية التي كان من المقرر ان يحصل عليه عقب العودة من الدورة الدولية الودية بايطاليا علي ان يستأنف الفريق تدريبته عقب انتهاء عيد الفطر المبارك بالملعب الفرعي باستاد القاهرة‏.‏وعلي صعيد آخراجتمع الكابتن محمود الجوهري ـ المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمشرف العام علي منتخب الشباب مع أعضاء الجهاز الفني للفريق‏,‏ ويأتي هذا الاجتماع عقب العودة من الدورة الدولية الودية بايطاليا‏,‏ والتي حقق خلالها الفريق نتائج لا بأس بها بفوزه علي إسبانيا‏3/4‏ وعلي تونس‏1/‏ صفر ثم الخسارة بهدف أمام ليبيا والتي فازت بالدورة بعد فوزها علي الجزائر بهدف مقابل لاشيء‏.‏وناقش محمود الجوهري مع أفراد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب ايجابيات وسلبيات دورة ايطاليا الودية من أجل الوقوف علي نقاط الضعف والقوة الخاصة بكل لاعب علي حدة‏..‏ كما قام الجهاز الفني للمنتخب خلال الجلسة بتقديم تقرير مفصل للمدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة عن مشاركة الفريق بالدورة‏..‏ كما تم عرض أسماء الدول والمنتخبات التي عرضت اللعب وديا مع المنتخب ومنها ليبيا التي طلبت اقامة مباراتين بليبيا والقاهرة في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر الحالي والاسبوع الأول من نوفمبر المقبل‏..‏ كما طلب منذر ألكوني ـ المدير الفني للمنتخب التونسي اقامة مباراتين بتونس خلال الأسبوع الثاني من نوفمبر ايضا‏,‏ كما عرضت كل من إسبانيا وايطاليا اقامة مباراتين لكل منهما مع المنتخب‏.‏ ومن جانبه قال محمود الجوهري ـ المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمشرف العام علي منتخب الشباب‏:‏ بلا شك أن ظهور المنتخب بصورة طيبة خلال دورة ايطاليا أعطي الجميع دفعة قوية ورفع من الروح المعنوية وجعلتنا نتفاءل وقد اجتمعت بالجهاز الفني من أجل وضع خطة جديدة للمرحلة المقبلة وهي مرحلة المباريات الودية‏,‏ وسيتم التركيز علي مواجهة المنتخبات العربية والأجنبية القوية قبل خوض تصفيات افريقيا في يونيو ويوليو المقبلين والمؤهلة لنهائيات أمم افريقيا بالجابون مارس‏2008‏ وكأس العالم بمصر‏2009‏ والتي ضمن المنتخب الوصول الي نهائياته بوصفه الدولة المضيفة للمونديال‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب العسكري في الهند للدفاع عن لقبه العالمي

تغادر القاهرة فجر الاثنين متوجهة الي الهند بعثة المنتخب العسكري لكرة القدم للمشاركة في بطولة العالم العسكرية رقم "42" التي ستقام بمدينة حيدر أباد بالهند والتي تنطلق غداً وتستمر حتي 22 من أكتوبر الجاري بمشاركة 13 منتخباً يمثلون آسيا وأفريقيا وأوروبا والأمريكتين وقد تم تقسيمها الي ثلاث مجموعات بحيث يصعد أول وثاني كل مجموعة للدور التالي. 
تضم بعثة منتخب مصر 31 فرداً من بينهم 21 لاعباً ويرأس البعثة العميد منير حجازي المدير الفني. 
يتكون الجهاز الفني والاداري من اللواء عبد الجبار احمد علي مشرفاً عاماً والعميد منير حجازي مديراً فنياً واحمد الكأس مدرباً عاماً وشريف عبد المنعم مدرباً لحراس المرمي والعقيد عبد الجليل امام مديراً ادارياً والعقيد طبيب خالد القاضي طبيباً وممدوح عبد الجبار لاصابات الملاعب بالاضافة الي مترجم وحكم ساحة سمير عثمان ومساعد احمد الجارحي و20 لاعباً هم: غريب حافظ ومحمد فتحي وابراهيم فرج "لحراسة المرمي" وعبد الله رجب ومحمود عبدالحميد وشيكابالا وممدوح عبد الحي وعمرو عبده ومحمد يونس واسامة محمد ومحمد ابراهيم وفؤاد سلامة واسامة حسني واحمد عيد عبد الملك وعبد الحميد بسيوني ومدحت رمضان وعاهد عبد المجيد وشريف عبد الفضيل وعبد العزيز توفيق.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الياباني يواجه مصر دون أبرز نجومه
أكد البوسني إيفيكا أوسيم مدرب المنتخب الياباني أنه لن يستدعي نجوم فريقه المحترفين في أوروبا لقائمة المنتخب الذي سيواجه نظيره المصري وديا في الـ17 من شهر أكتوبر الجاري.

وقال أوسيم في تصريحات نقلها الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم يوم السبت: "ليس من المنطقي أن أستدعي محترفينا في أوروبا وأؤثر بالسلب على مستواهم البدني من أجل لقاء ودي"

وبهذا يغيب عن المنتخب الياباني صانع ألعاب سيلتك الاسكتلندي شونساك ناكامورا و نجما فريق فرانكفورت الألماني ناوهيرو تاكاهارا وجونشي إناموتو.
وأضاف أوسيم بأنه لن يستدعي لاعبي فريق يوروا أيضا حتى لا يتعرض لاعبوه لإرهاق يؤثر عليهم سلبا في مواجهتهم المرتقبة أمام بطل كوريا الجنوبية سيونجام في نصف نهائي دوري أبطال آسيا بعد أسبوع من لقاء مصر.
وأوضح أوسيم "الكل في اليابان ينتظر ما ستسفر عنه مواجهة أبطال الدوري مع الفريق الكوري، نتمنى أن يعتلي يوروا قمة آسيا وسيكون من الأفضل أن يخوضوا هذا اللقاء دون مشاكل بدنية".
ونجح أوسيم في كأس الأمم الآسيوية المنصرمة في قيادة المنتخب الياباني إلى الدور قبل النهائي من البطولة

----------


## عصام كابو

*
سحق المنتخب العسكري المصري نظيره الغيني بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في مستهل مباريات المنتخبين في المجموعة الأولى لدورة الألعاب العسكرية المقامة في مدينة حيدر أباد في الهند.

افتتح محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" أهداف منتخب مصر في الدقيقة 42، وأضاف أسامة حسني الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 82، قبل أن يختتم محسن هنداوي الثلاثية في الدقيقة الأخيرة من عمر اللقاء.

وضمن المجموعة نفسها فاز منتخب أيرلندا العسكري على نظيره الكندي بهدف دون رد لتحتل مصر صدارة المجموعة بفارق الاهداف عن أيرلندا.

ويلتقي منتخب مصر العسكري مع نظيره الأيرلندي يوم الجمعة في ثاني مبارياته في المجموعة، على أن يختتم مبارياته في الدور الأول يوم الأحد بلقاء كندا.*

----------


## محمود زايد

الرباعي المرعب يقود المنتخب أمام بتسوانا


يختتم منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم استعداداته الليلة لمباراته الحاسمة مع منتخب بتسوانا التي تقام باستاد القاهرة في السادسة والنصف مساء غد في ختام تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية المؤهلة لغانا .2008 
يضع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني اللمسات الأخيرة علي تشكيل وخطة الفريق لتحقيق فوز كبير وعرض جيد يرضي غرور جماهير الكرة المصرية. 
من المنتظر أن يدفع حسن شحاتة بكل الأسماء الكبيرة والنجوم الموجودين في معسكر الفريق وفي مقدمتهم أبو تريكة الذي ثبتت سلامته تماماً وقدرته علي المشاركة في المباراة من بدايتها.. ويلعب المنتخب بطريقته المفضلة 4/4/.2 
يعود محمد زيدان لقيادة خط الهجوم بجوار عماد متعب.. بينما يلعب خلفهما محمد أبو تريكة وعمرو زكي.. في حين يلعب في الارتكاز محمد شوقي وحسني عبد ربه.. ومعهما عمر جمال وعبدالسلام نجاح وفي الدفاع أحمد المحمدي وهاني سعيد وشادي محمد وسيد معوض وفي حراسة المرمي عصام الحضري.. 
وركز حسن شحاتة في محاضراته علي نقاط الضعف والقوة في الفريق البتسواني والذي يعد أضعف فرق المجموعة.. وركز علي شريطي مباراة الذهاب بين مصر مع بتسوانا والتي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي وأقيمت في شهر رمضان الماضي.. وكذلك مباراة بوروندي وبتسوانا التي أقيمت برواندا وانتهت لصالح بوروندي 1/صفر.. وحذر شحاتة لاعبيه من التهاون والاستهتار.. وطالبهم بضرورة اللعب السريع والضغط علي فريق بتسوانا من بداية المباراة وتسجيل أهداف مبكرة لحسم المباراة في الشوط الأول علي الأقل. 
واختتم المنتخب معسكره بالإسماعيلية مساء أمس بمران قوي حضره المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة والكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة وعدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة. 
أكد صقر ثقته في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني علي إسعاد جماهير الكرة المصرية والتأهل بجدارة لنهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا ..2008 وقال إن مصر لا تنتظر فقط التأهل ولكنها تنتظر أن يدافع المنتخب عن لقبه الكبير في يناير القادم. 
بينما أعرب سمير زاهر عن تفاؤله مؤكداً أن المنتخب يحتاج إلي مساندة الجميع من أجل التأهل والدفاع عن اللقب الإفريقي. 
وتناول صقر وزاهر طعام الإفطار مع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني أمس. 
يعود المنتخب من الإسماعيلية بعد أداء صلاة الظهر اليوم.. ثم يؤدي الفريق آخر مران له في الثامنة والنصف مساء اليوم تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وأحمد سليمان. 
بينما يقوم المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري بإنهاء إجراءات سفر الفريق إلي اليابان في اليوم التالي لمباراة بتسوانا لأداء المباراة الودية الدولية مع المنتخب الياباني يوم الأربعاء القادم. 
علي الجانب الآخر أدي منتخب بوتسوانا مرانه الأساسي باستاد القاهرة مساء أمس.. ويؤدي مرانه الأخير اليوم وكان الفريق قد وصل في ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس الأول وكان في استقباله علاء عبدالعزيز مدير العلاقات العامة. 
يعقد الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة في الحادية عشرة قبل ظهر غد بحضور مراقب المباراة وطاقم الحكام ومندوبي الفريقين باتحاد الكرة.

----------


## محمود زايد

أوكازيون أهداف..في تدريب المنتخب
هاتريك لـ "فضل" في شباك الحضري.. ونحس "متعب " إنفك 


 اطمأن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاتة علي لاعبي خط الهجوم بعد ان انفتحت شهيتهم للتهديف خلال التدريب الذي اقيم باستاد الاسماعيلية وتألق فيه محمد فضل ونجح في احراز ثلاثة أهداف في مرمي عصام الحضري واحرز باقي اللاعبين في مرمي كل من محمد عبدالمنصف وأمير توفيق وهم محمد ابوتريكة الذي شارك في التدريب كاملاً وأكد الجهاز الطبي علي شفائه تماماً ويمكنه المشاركة في المبارة علي حسب رؤية الجهاز الفني وانما حصل علي راحة من تدريب اول أمس نتيجة الارهاق. كما احرز كل من عمرو زكي ومحمد شوقي ومحمد زيدان وكأنه اوكازيون التهديف. 
وكان المنتخب قد ادي تدريبه تحت قيادة الجهاز الفني المكون من حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي واستغرق ساعتين واشتمل علي تدريبات الاحماء تم تقسيم اللاعبين إلي ثلاث مجموعات بخلاف حراس المرمي الذين تولي تدريبهم الكابتن أحمد سيلمان وظهر الثلاث حراس عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف وأمير توفيق بمستوي طيب من خلال التنافس الشديد بينهم لينال احدهم شرف تمثيل مصر في مباراة بتسوانا بعد غد "السبت" في الجولة الاخيرة في تصفيات بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية التي يحتاج فريقنا فيها التعادل لضمان التأهل لنهائيات البطولة الافريقية التي تقام بغانا في شهري يناير وفبراير القادمين. 
كما شهد التدريب درساً خصوصياً لبعض اللاعبين وخاصة الهجوم الذين ظهروا بمستوي عال وكذلك الوسط والدفاع. 
من ناحية أخري كان أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف متفرج ذهبوا لمشاهدة تدريب منتخبنا الوطني الا لمشاهدة إلا أن الجهاز الفني منعهم من مشاهدة التدريب وظلت الجماهير خارج ستاد الاسماعيلية علي أمل أن يوافق الجهاز الفني علي السماح لهم بالحضور والتفت هذه الجماهير حول اتوبيس اللاعبين بعد انتهاء التدريب. 
ولأول مرة شارك في التدريب محمد أبوتريكة منذ بدايته حتي نهايته بعد تمام شفائه كما شارك محمد زيدان لأول مرة بعد انضمامه للمعسكر وتميز التدريب بالجدية والحماس. 
اشتمل التدريب علي الاحماء ثم تقسيمة تجريبية واستمر التدريب ساعة ونصف والتقسيمة 50 دقيقة. 
وتألق محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد زيدان ومحمد شوقي ومحمد فضل وحسني عبدربه وعمرو زكي وسيد معوض وعمر جمال وهاني سعيد. 
وشاهد التدريب الكابتن أنوس مدير عام النادي الاسماعيلي وكان في استقبال الفريق والجهاز الفني كما شاهد التدريب الجهاز الفني للاسماعيلي بقيادة اسماعيل حفني وحمزة الجمل وعاطف عبدالعزيز وأبوليلة.

----------


## عصام كابو

*رأسية فضل تقود المنتخب للتأهل لكأس الأمم الإفريقية*



 
اللاعبون يحتفلون بهدف فضل
*
قاد المهاجم محمد فضل منتخب مصر للتأهل لكأس الأمم الإفريقية بعد فوز صعب على ضيفه البوتسواني الضعيف بهدف من دون رد يوم السبت في المرحلة الأخيرة من المجموعة الثانية من تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية في غانا 2008.

وسجل فضل الهدف الوحيد لمنتخب مصر في الدقيقة 76 من عرضية سيد معوض من الجبهة اليسرى التي هيأها له عمرو زكي برأسه خلفية وقابلها فضل برأسه على يسار الحارس البوتسواني.

وبهذه النتيجة، يرفع المنتخب المصري رصيده من النقاط إلى 12 نقطة منفردا بصدارة المجموعة، بينما توقف رصيد بوتسوانا عند سبع نقاط في المركز الرابع.

وحاصر المنتخب المصري الضيوف طوال وقت المباراة وأضاع مهاجمو مصر فرصا كثيرة للرعونة والسرعة التي صاحبت الفريق.

وافتتح زكي إضاعة الفرص الخطيرة في الدقيقة 34 عندما ارتقى لعرضية معوض وحولها برأسه تجاه المرمى ولكن الكرة ترتد من القائم الأيمن.

وفي الدقيقة 36 باغت محمد أبو تريكة الحارس البوتسواني بتسديدة مفاجأة عندما استقبل كرة طولية من على حدود منطقة الجزاء ولكن الكرة تمر بجوار القائم الأيمن.

ويظهر عصام الحضري في الصورة بعدما ينقذ تسديدة خطيرة في الدقيقة 37 من على حدود منطقة الجزاء.

وفي الشوط الثاني يستمر المنتخب في الضغط المكثف على بوتسوانا وفي الدقيقة 48 يحاول معوض لعب كرة ساقطة خلف الحارس ولكنها تحيد عن المرمى.

 
لقطة من المباراة

ويلعب محمد زيدان كرة بينية في الدقيقة 52 تصل إلى حسني عبد ربه الذي سددها أرضية على يسار الحارس الذي أنقذ الكرة بصعوبة.

ويعود الحضري إلى التألق في الدقيقة 53 عندما خرج من مرماه لإنقاذ هدف مؤكد من انفراد تام نتيجة اندفاع اللاعبين للمساندة الهجومية.

ويشعر المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر بالخطورة فيقحم فضل بدلا من عماد متعب وعمر جمال بدلا من محمد زيدان.

وبعد الهدف يحصل أبو تريكة على ركلة حرة من على حدود منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 80 وسددها على يسار الحارس ولكنه يحولها إلى خارج المرمى.

وبعد ذلك يشارك أحمد حسن مهاجم غزل المحلة بدلا من عمرو زكي ويمر الوقت حتى ينتهي اللقاء بفوز المنتخب.

وفي مباراة موريتانيا وبوروندي فاز أصحاب الأرض بهدفين نظيفين ليرتفع رصيد المنتخب الموريتاني إلى سبع نقاط في المركز الثاني ويتوقف رصيد بوروندي عن الرصيد ذاته في المركز الثالث.  
*

----------


## محمود زايد

الحمدلله على الفوز
ومبروك التاهل لكاس الامم 
وربنا يستر من اللى جاى 
ياريت يبقى فى اعاده وتصحيح للمنتخب فى الفترة الجايه

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر يتأهل الى كأس الامم الافريقية رسميا بعد الفوز على بتسوانا  

تأهل المنتخب الوطنى المصرى لكرة القدم رسميا الى نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية لعام 2008 التى تستضيفها غانا وذلك بعد فوزه فى الجولة الاخيرة من التصفيات المؤهلة على نظيره البتسوانى 1/  0 سجله اللاعب محمد فضل  فى المباراة التى اقيمت بينهما فى ستاد القاهرة ..جاء هدف المباراة الوحيد فى الدقيقة 31 من الشوط الثانى ليرتفع رصيد منتخبنا الى 12 نقطة متصدرا مجموعته التى ضمت معه كل من بوروندى وبتسوانا وموريتاينا التى فازت على بوروندى فى لقائهما معا 2/0 والذى اقيم فى العاصمة الموريتانية نواكشوط ..قدم المنتخب الوطنى عرضا متوسطا المستوى وان كان اهدر العديد من الفرص المؤكدة لهز شباك بتسوانا التى تألق حارس مرماها بصورة واضحة ونجح فى التصدى للهجمات المصرية .

----------


## حسام عمر

كل سنه وانتا طيب يا باشا

الف مبروك لمصر

اتحرق دمي من المصريين اللي شجعوا منتخب بتسونا امس

وللأسف كانوا كتير

عشان خاطر نادي كرهوا منتخب بلدهم وبلدهم

----------


## محمود زايد

> كل سنه وانتا طيب يا باشا
> 
> الف مبروك لمصر
> 
> اتحرق دمي من المصريين اللي شجعوا منتخب بتسونا امس
> 
> وللأسف كانوا كتير
> 
> عشان خاطر نادي كرهوا منتخب بلدهم وبلدهم


وانت طيب ياحسام
صح كلامك ربنا يهدى مشجعى الزمالك اللى بيشجعوا الزمالك على حساب منتخبهم

----------


## kiwan_65

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## محمود زايد

> شكرا على المجهود


العفو يانجم
كل سنه وانت طيب

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني يواجه نظيره الياباني بدون لاعبي الأهلي
شوقي غريب‏:‏ حققنا المطلوب للتأهل لغانا‏2008..‏
والأداء لم يكن مقنعا أمام بتسوانا بسبب التوتر والتسرع

غادرت أمس بعثة المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم الي اليابان‏,‏ وذلك لمواجهة نظيره الياباني وديا استعدادا لخوض منافسات الدورة العربية وكذا بطولة الأمم الافريقية بغانا مطلع العام المقبل‏..‏

وقد وافق الاتحاد المصري علي استثناء لاعبي الأهلي الدوليين من السفر مع البعثة بعدما طالب النادي الأهلي بعدم سفرهم‏,‏ وذلك نظرا لطول رحلة السفر الي اليابان‏(20‏ ساعة طيران‏)‏ في الوقت الذي يعد الأهلي لاعبيه لنهائي دوري رابطة الأبطال الافريقي أمام النجم الساحلي التونسي المقرر اقامته‏27‏ أكتوبر الحالي‏.‏

وتأتي المباراة الودية للمنتخب هذه المرة وسط آراء معارضة ومؤيدة‏,‏ فالبعض يري ان المباراة بمثابة رحلة ترفيهية للجهاز الفني واللاعبين وانها لم تأت في موعد جيد خاصة في ظل غياب لاعبي المنتخب العسكري والنادي الأهلي مما يضعف من التجربة اليابانية‏!!‏

أما الرأي الآخر فيقول إن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب لابد ان يحصل علي العديد من الفرص في خوض بعض المباريات الودية من أجل مزيد من التجانس بين العناصر التي وقع عليها الاختيار لتمثيل مصر خلال هذه الفترة المقبلة قبل غانا‏.2008‏

علما بأن المنتخب الياباني هو الآخر قد استثني لاعبي فريق كوارا من اللقاء حيث انهم سيخوضون لقاء في الدور قبل النهائي بدوري أبطال أسيا ولم يستدع ايضا المحترفين‏..‏وقال الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بأن اللقاء سيكون فرصة لتجربة العديد من العناصر التي لاتشارك بصفة أساسيةوهو نفس الحال بالنسبة لحسن شحاتة الذي غادر الي اليابان ومعه العديد من العناصر الجديدة ويريد أن يقوم بعمل توليفة متجانسة من اللاعبين‏.‏
علي جانب آخر سادت حالة من الارتياح لدي الجهاز الفني بعدما استطاع المنتخب الوطني حجز بطاقة التأهل الي بطولة الأمم الافريقية بغانا‏,‏ وذلك عقب الفوز علي نظيره البتسواني بهدف محمد فضل ولكن في نفس الوقت شعر الجهاز الفني ومعه الجماهير بالحزن نظرا لضياع العديد من الأهداف في اللقاء وايضا لأن الأداء الجماعي للمنتخب لم يكن مقنعا في بعض فترات اللقاء‏.‏وهو الأمر الذي بات واضحا في تصرف حسن شحاتة الذي لم يحضر المؤتمر الصحفي عقب المباراة‏..‏ وتحدث بدلا منه شوقي غريب المدرب العام الذي اعترف في المؤتمر الصحفي بأن اداء المنتخب في اللقاء لم يكن علي المستوي الذي تمناه الجهاز الفني والجماهير‏.‏وقال شوقي غريب‏:‏ ان السبب في اهتزاز الأداء في بعض فترات المباراة يرجع الي التغييرات التي طرأت علي الفريق بمشاركة عناصر جديدة‏,‏ فقد دفع الجهاز الفني بسيد معوض‏,‏ وأحمد المحمدي‏,‏ ومحمد فضل‏,‏ وشادي محمد‏,‏ وأحمد حسن‏..‏ وهم لم ينتظموا مع الفريق بصفة أساسية منذ بطولة الأمم الافريقية الأخيرة‏.‏وأضاف شوقي قائلا‏:‏ ان طبيعة اللقاء والبحث عن الفوز لضمان التأهل هو ماجعل سيناريو المباراة يسير في هذا الاتجاه‏..‏ هجوم متواصل من فريقنا ودفاع منذ الدقيقة الأولي للضيوف‏..‏ولكن عاب أداءنا التوتر العصبي والتسرع في احراز الأهداف نتيجة اننا انتظرنا حتي الجولة الأخيرة لحسم تأهلنا الي بطولة الأمم الافريقية علي الرغم من اننا نسعي للدفاع عن اللقب‏!‏
واستطرد شوقي قائلا‏:‏ ان الفوز تحقق في النهاية وصعدنا وسيكون التركيز في الفترة المقبلة علي العديد من الأمور أولها‏:‏ الوقوف علي الأعمدة الأساسية التي سيحتاجها الفريق وحسم انضمام العديد من الأسماء مثل أحمد فتحي لاعب كاظمة الكويتي وأحمد حسام‏(‏ ميدلسبره الانجليزي‏)‏ وإبراهيم سعيد‏(‏ انقرة التركي‏)‏ وأحمد حسن‏(‏ اندرلخت البلجيكي‏).‏
أما كولن دوي الانجليزي المدير الفني لبتسوانا فقد خرجت تصريحاته واقعية‏,‏ حيث قال انه اضطر الي الدفاع طوال المباراة خوفا من استقبال أهداف مبكرة تصعب المهمة وتعطي المنتخب المصري الأفضلية مما سيزيد من حصيلة الأهداف‏..‏ وحاولنا ان نباغت أصحاب الأرض بالهجمات المرتدة و كدنا بالفعل نحقق ذلك إلا ان التهديف غاب عن الفريق نتيجة الحالة الجيدة للحضري‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

سمير زاهر بصراحة: المنتخب في حاجة إلي وقفة قوية
ضرورة البحث عن سوء المستوي في الفترة الأخيرة

 أكد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم أن المرحلة المقبلة تحتاج إلي إعادة ترتيب الأوراق الخاصة للفريق الوطني الأول.. من مختلف الوجوه.. خاصة وأن الصورة الحالية أقل من المعتاد واتحاد الكرة يوفر لبن العصفور للمنتخب.. ويقدم كل الامكانات ولكن المستوي في الفترة الأخيرة متواضع للغاية. مع فرق أقل خبرة وتاريخاً. 
اضاف ان هناك جلسة سوف تعقد مع الجهاز الفني لتقييم المرحلة المقبلة بحلوها ومرها ولابد من البحث عن الاسباب الحقيقية لهذا المستوي هل السبب المحترفون أو المحترفون في الداخل وهل هناك مشاكل بين اللاعبين.. كل هذه الأمور لابد أن نتحدث فيها بكل صراحة حتي نصل للمطلوب. 
قال زاهر إن حسن شحاتة وجهازه الفني سوف يكملون المشوار للنهاية ولانية اطلاقاً داخل المجلس لتغيير الجهاز الفني لاننا لانحاسب الأجهزة بالقطعة. 
اضاف أن اتحاد الكرة بالاشتراك مع الجهاز الفني سيقوم باعداد برنامج قوي للفريق الوطني الأول حتي يذهب إلي غانا وهو في أعلي فورمة بدنية وفنية. 
عن مباراة بتسوانا قال رئيس الاتحاد إنني كنت حزيناً جداً للمستوي الذي ظهر به الفريق ولا ادري أي سبب لذلك وفي النهاية صعدنا وتأهلنا لنهائي دورة الأمم الافريقية بغانا والوضع سوف يختلف تماما في الفترة المقبلة بعد الدراسة المتأنية لكل جوانب القصور والاستماع لحسن شحاته باهتمام بالغ.

----------


## محمود زايد

بعد التأهل والفوز علي بتسوانا
منتخب مصر يستعد لبطولة الأمم 25 ديسمبر
غريب: الأداء دون المستوي بسبب استعجال الفوز


أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر أن الأداء أمام بتسوانا لم يكن مقعناً بعض فترات المباراة بسبب الشد العصبي وحرص اللاعبين الزائد علي الفوز لضمان التأهل لنهائيات الأمم بغانا 2008 مشيراً إلي أن منتخب بتسوانا مستواه تقدم كثيراً عما واجهناه في اللقاء الأول. 
قال شوقي غريب اننا لعبنا المباراة وينقصنا أكثر من 60 في المائة من العناصر الأساسية للمنتخب فيغيب عنا أحمد حسام "ميدو" وحسام غالي وأحمد فتحي وإبراهيم سعيد وأحمد حسن للإيقاف وهم من العناصر الأساسية للفريق التي حصلت علي الكأس الأخيرة. 
الإعداد الحقيقي 
أضاف شوقي غريب أن الاعداد الحقيقي لمنتخب مصر يبدأ 25 ديسمبر القادم عندما تتوقف بطولة الدوري العام ونستدعي جميع لاعبينا المحليين والمحترفين للإعداد للبطولة مع اداء بعض المباريات الودية. 
اشار مدرب المنتخب أن الجهاز الفني تقدم حالياً باعداد فريق جديد للكرة المصرية قادر علي تحمل المسئولية حتي كأس العالم 2010 وقد ظهر أكثر من لاعب سيكون له مستقبل طيب أمثال سيد معوض ومحمد فضل وشادي محمد وأحمد حسن وعمر جمال ومحمد زيدان وهم جميعا اضافة لمنتخب مصر في المستقبل كما أن الباب مازال مفتوحاً لأي لاعب يثبت جدارته بالانضمام لمنتخب مصر. 
أما عن المباراة فقال شوقي غريب إنها كانت عبارة عن هجوم متواصل من منتخب مصر وفرص كثيرة ضائعة علي مرمي بتسوانا ومنها كرة في القائم من عمرو زكي واعتقد أن أي هدف مبكر من تلك الفرص كان سيغير مجري الأمور تماما لكن الاحساس بعدم الوصول لنهائيات كأس الأمم بغانا خاصة ونحن أبطال الكأس الأخيرة كان وراء تسرع اللاعبين واستعجال الجمهور ولكن نطمئن جماهير مصر بتقديم أداء افضل في المباريات القادمة لكن حاليا المهم هو تأهلنا لنهائيات البطولة كأول مجموعتنا. 
أما عن سوء الأداء بصفة عامة قال شوقي غريب إن هناك فردية في أداء اللاعبين فضلاً عن حرص بعضهم الزائد علي تسجيل الأهداف. كما أن المعسكرات القصيرة عادة لاتأتي بفائدة أكبر للاعبين في ظل وجود اكثر من لاعب جديد بصفوف المنتخب ومعظمهم لم يشارك معنا من قبل. فضلاً عن أن هذا المعسكر كان قصيراً جداً فلم يتعد اربعة أيام وهي فترة غير كافية لانسجام اللاعبين بعضهم البعض. 
أشار شوقي غريب إلي أن كرة القدم حالياً اصبحت لاتعترف بالأسماء بقدر الجهد والعطاء في الملعب فتري فرقاً صغيرة ومغمورة تتأهل وتحصل علي بطولات علي حساب فرق وأندية كبيرة والأمثلة علي ذلك كثيرة. كما أن المنتخب معذور بسبب ارتباطات الأندية في البطولات الأفريقية والعربية فضلاً عن مباريات الدوري والتي لايمكن الحساس بها حتي لانضر بالمسابقة الأولي في مصر والتي تعتبر أفضل إعداد لمنتخب مصر. 
قال شوقي غريب إلي أن طبيعة اللاعب المصري تحتاج للمعسكرات الطويلة وهذه ليست مبررات فالمعسكرات القصيرة بصراحة لاتؤدي الغرض المطلوب واعتقد أن هذه المشكلة سوف تحل في المعسكر الأخير اعتباراً من 25 ديسمبر وحتي انطلاق أمم غانا 2008 حيث سيكون جميع اللاعبين تحت تصرف الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني سواء الدوليون أوالمحترفون. 
مبروك لمصر 
أما كولن رو المدير الفني لمنتخب بتسوانا فقال لقد واجهنا فريقا كبيرا وكنا نعرف جميعا صعوبة هذه المهمة خاصة ونحن نواجه بطل افريقيا وعلي ملعبه ووسط جماهيره وكان المفروض علينا كي نتأهل لأمم غانا الفوز علي منتخب مصر ولعبنا علي ذلك وركزنا في الهجوم وكانت استراتيجية فريق الاعتماد علي الشق الدفاعي مع الهجمات المرتدة لازعاج لاعبي مصر وكنا محظوظين بالخروج في الشوط الأول متعادلين سلبيا فضلاً عن نصف ساعة من الشوط الثاني ولاحت لنا فرصة خطيرة في منتصف الشوط الثاني التي اخرجها حارس منتخب مصر ببراعة ولو سجلنا هدفا من تلك الفرصة لكانت الأمور قد اختلفت.. لكن النهاية مبروك لمنتخب مصر التأهل لأمم غانا. 
أشار كولن رو أن لاعبي بتسوانا ظهروا بمستوي طيب معظم فترات المباراة وكانوا نداً قوياً لمنتخب مصر الذي يضم مجموعة جيدة من اللاعبين اصحاب المهارات العالية وهي التي حسمت المباراة لصالحهم

----------


## محمود زايد

ضم محمد حمص ومحمد صبحي وعاهد عبدالمجيد ومحيي 
المنتخب غادر إلي اليابان وترك الشارع الكروي يسأل: ماذا سنفعل في غانا؟ 
استبعاد نجوم الأهلي من السفر ومعهم شوقي وزيدان لارتباطهما بنادييهما بأوروبا 


سافر المنتخب الوطني الأول إلي اليابان أمس للقاء منتخبها بعد غد الأربعاء في مباراة ودية.. وترك تساؤلات عديدة داخل الشارع الكروي المصري حول مستقبل الفريق في المنافسة بنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية 'غانا 2008'.. بعد الفوز الصعب علي بتسوانا أول أمس بهدف وحيد لمحمد فضل.
غادرت البعثة برئاسة أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة ومعه أعضاء الجهازين الفني والإداري.. ووافق حسن شحاتة المدير الفني علي استبعاد أربعة نجوم أساسيين من الأهلي من السفر وهم عصام الحضري وشادي محمد ومحمد أبوتريكة وعماد متعب ووائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي بعد التنسيق مع الجهاز الفني للأهلي الذي يستعد لخوض مباراة الذهاب مع النجم الساحلي التونسي يوم 27 أكتوبر الحالي بتونس.. وقد تم اعفاء اللاعبين الأربعة من السفر استنادا إلي ان المباراة ودية وفي إطار مساندة الأهلي في مهمته الصعبة القادمة.
كما استبعد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب كلا من محمد زيدان المحترف بنادي هامبورج الألماني ومحمد شوقي المحترف في ميدلسبره الانجليزي لارتباطهما بمباريات فريقيهما.
اثار العرض الأخير للمنتخب أمام بتسوانا المزيد من المخاوف التي كانت موجودة أصلا في كل مشوار التصفيات حيث شهد الفريق تراجعا حادا في المستوي مقارنة بما ظهر عليه في كأس الأمم الافريقية بالقاهرة 2006 وما قبلها وبعدها من مباريات ودية مع فرق كبيرة.
لعب الفريق بقوة هجومية مكتملة بل زائدة عن الحد بالاعتماد علي أربعة مهاجمين دفعة واحدة ظنا بان المباراة سهلة وسوف تشهد فوزا كبيرا يمسح من ذاكرة الجميع سلسلة العروض المهتزة في الفترة الأخيرة، الا ان المفاجأة أدهشت الجميع في ان يعجز فريق النجوم بتشكيلته الهجومية الضاربة في هز شباك منتخب بتسوانا المتواضع طوال 75 دقيقة، بل تعرض عصام الحضري حارس المرمي لحرج بالغ في فرصتين علي الأقل تصدي لهما ببراعة وانقذ الكرة المصرية من فضيحة كبيرة.
وأرجع الجهاز الفني الفوز الصعب إلي عدة أسباب وهي التوتر والخوف من مفاجأة جديدة امام فريق متواضع والخوف أيضا من حدث كبير ألا يتأهل الفريق إلي النهائيات.. وغياب عدد كبير من اللاعبين الأساسيين مثل حسام غالي وأحمد حسام 'ميدو' وأحمد حسن وأحمد فتحي وإبراهيم سعيد.
وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام ان المنتخب حقق سيطرة كاملة علي المباراة كما كان متوقعا الا ان التوتر والعصبية واستعجال الفوز اثرت علي الانتاج الهجومي والتركيز في اللمسة الأخيرة فضاعت العديد من الفرص.. ولو نجح أي مهاجم في استغلال احدي الفرص في وقت مبكر لزادت حصيلة الأهداف وحقق الفريق فوزا كبيرا عندما تتسع مساحات اللعب ويتخلي منتخب بتسوانا عن التكتل الدفاعي المكثف.. واعترف شوقي بوجود بعض الأخطاء مثل النزعة الفردية في أداء بعض اللاعبين ورغبة كل مهاجم في ان يكون هو السباق باحراز هدف.. كما أشار الي ان قصر فترة المعسكر أدت إلي عدم اكتمال التجانس بين اللاعبين.. علاوة علي مزاحمة بطولات افريقيا والدوري المحلي لارتباطات المنتخب مما يؤثر سلبا في اعداد الفريق بشكل متكامل.. وشدد علي ان المعسكرات الطويلة هي التي تناسب اللاعبين المصريين وهذا ما سيتم مراعاته في المرحلة الأخيرة من الاستعداد للنهائيات واعتبارا من 25 ديسمبر القادم والتي سيتفرغ فيها كل اللاعبين للمنتخب سواء محترفين أو محليين. وتطرق غريب إلي المتغيرات السريعة التي تشهدها الفرق الافريقية بدليل ان منتخب بتسوانا ظهر أفضل من مبارياته الأولي في التصفيات.. ولم تعد الكرة الافريقية كما كان في السابق تعتمد علي الاسماء الكبيرة بل تشهد الخريطة الكروية في القارة تغييرات متسارعة. ومن جهته قال كولن رو المدير الفني لمنتخب بتسوانا ان فريقه واجه بطل افريقيا بشجاعة وهو يلعب علي ارضه ووسط جماهيره وامام نجوم معروفين.. لقد كانت المهمة صعبة لكن لعب الفريق لكي يفوز بعكس ما يتصور الكثيرون وليس الركون إلي الدفاع كان بهدف الحصول علي نقطة التعادل لانها لا تفيد الفريق، بل هدفنا كان الهجوم المرتد واستغلال الاندفاع الهجومي للفريق المصري وقد سنحت بالفعل فرص خطيرة للتسجيل لم يستغلها المهاجمون بسبب براعة حارس مصر.
وقد شهدت الساعات الأخيرة أمس قبل سفر بعثة المنتخب إلي اليابان جدلا واسعا حول لاعبي الأهلي.. وبعد ان تم الاستقرار علي استبعاد ثلاثة فقط هم عصام الحضري وشادي محمد ومحمد بركات وانضم إليهم عماد متعب.. ثم جرت مفاوضات واتصالات بناء علي رغبة الأهلي ومع هذا الاستبعاد الجماعي استدعي الجهاز الفني الثلاثي محمد صبحي ومحمد حمص 'الاسماعيلي' وعاهد عبدالمجيد 'الترسانة' وعبدالرحمن محيي بعد ان شملت قائمة الاستبعاد ايضا أحمد زهران لاعب المقاولون.. ليضم المنتخب في رحلته أربعة وجوه جديدة هم عاهد عبدالمجيد وأمير توفيق وجمعة مشهور وحسن عوض.. وبعد ان كان المعسكر يضم 23 لاعبا تقلص العدد ليسافر الفريق بالعدد القانوني فقط لخوض مباراة.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب العسكري يفوز علي نظيره الأيرلندي بسبعة أهداف نظيفة


وجه المنتخب العسكري المصري تحذيرا شديدا لجميع الفرق المشاركة في كأس العالم العسكرية حيث حقق فوزا كبيرا علي المنتخب الايرلندي بسبعة أهداف نظيفة في آخر لقاءات الدور الأول في المجموعة الأولي‏,‏ ليتصدر المجموعة بجدارة ويعلن عن نفسه بقوة تمهيدا لاحتفاظه بلقبه في النسخة الـ‏(42)‏ بحيدر آباد ـ الهند‏,‏ وتكتمل الفرحة المصرية عقب صعود المنتخب القومي الأول لنهائيات أمم افريقيا بغانا‏.2008‏
انتهي الشوط الأول لمصلحة المنتخب المصري‏2/‏ صفر بدأ ممدوح عبد الحي بالتسجيل في الدقيقة‏10,‏ وفي الدقيقة الـ‏43‏ برأسه‏,‏ وفي الشوط الثاني أضاف أحمد عيد عبدالملك في الدقيقة الـ‏11‏ الهدف الثالث‏,‏ ومحسن هنداوي الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة الـ‏23‏ ثم ممدوح عبد الحي في الدقيقة الـ‏35‏ وعبد الحميد بسيوني السادس في الدقيقة الـ‏45‏ واختتم شيكابالا مهرجان الأهداف في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت المحتسب بدلا من الضائع‏.‏

قدم المنتخب المصري عرضا قويا خلال شوطي المباراة‏,‏ وصمد المنتخب الايرلندي نصف ساعة كاملة في الشوط الأول‏,‏ لينهار بعد ذلك في الربع الساعة الأخير‏,‏ وفي الشوط الثاني استسلم الفريق تماما لتتلقي شباكه خمسة أهداف دفعة واحدة‏.‏وقال منير حجازي اننا دخلنا اللقاء من أجل هدف واحد‏,‏ وهو احتلال صدارة المجموعة لمواصلة المشوار بقوة نحو البطولة العسكرية‏.‏
في حين خرجت تصريحات المدير الفني الايرلندي جين مرين موضوعية للغاية مؤكدا انه واجه منافسا قويا لايستحق الوصول لنهائي كأس العالم العسكرية والفوز فقط‏,‏ ولكن الوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم للكبار المقرر إقامتها بجنوب افريقيا‏2010‏وأكد ان المنتخب المصري يستحق الفوز ليس في اللقاء فقط‏,‏ ولكن ببطولة كأس العالم العسكرية‏,‏ حيث سيطر علي مجريات الأمور تماما وانتشر لاعبوه في كل أرجاء الملعب‏,‏ فالفريق ليس هاويا كما يعتقد البعض‏,‏ ولكنه يضم نخبة من المحترفين في الدوري المصري‏,‏ بالاضافة لامتلاك ذخيرة رائعة علي دكة البدلاء‏.‏واختتم جين تصريحاته بأنه وصل لدور الثمانية مثل المنتخب المصري ولكن الذي أحزنه هو الهزيمة الثقيلة التي مني بها في هذا اللقاء خاصة أنه كان حريصا علي عدم الدفع بكل العناصر خشية التعرض للإصابة أو الانذارات استعدادا لدور الثمانية غدا‏.‏علي صعيد الهدافين رفع عبد الحميد بسيوني رصيده من الأهداف الي‏33‏ هدفا في البطولات العسكرية‏,‏ ورفع رصيده الي خمسة أهداف في هذه الدورة ليدخل السباق مبكرا علي لقب كبير الهدافين‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

تشاؤم في اتحاد الكرة‏!‏
سمير زاهر‏:‏ مستوي المنتخب الحالي يجعل مهمة الحفاظ علي اللقــب الإفريقي
أشبه بالمستحيلة طلبت من حسن شحاتة تصورا حول سوء الأوضاع في الفترة الأخيرة 

بكل صراحة أعلن سمير زاهر رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم رفضه التام للمستوي الذي ظهر به المنتخب الوطني الأول خلال اللقاءات الثلاثة الأخيرة بتصفيات المجموعة الثانية الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم وما تخلل هذه الفترة من خوض لقاءات دولية ودية سواء خارجية أو داخلية‏.‏

وأوضح رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم أن منتخبنا الوطني بهذا المستوي الذي قدمه أمام بتسوانا في الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات الإفريقية سيكون دون أدني شك وبدون اتهامه بالتشاؤم بعيدا تمام البعد عن حلبة المنافسة علي بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية وستكون فرصة الدفاع عن لقبه الإفريقي أشبه بالمستحيلة في ظل المستوي الذي تقدمه المنتخبات الـ‏15‏ الأخري التي تأهلت لنهائيات غانا‏.‏وأضاف سمير زاهر أنه طلب من الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ضرورة تقديم تفسير مقنع لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد عن الأسباب التي أدت لظهور الفريق بهذا المستوي المتواضع وكذلك رؤية الجهاز الفني لسبل تصحيح المسار خلال الأشهر الثلاثة السابقة علي البطولة التي تستضيفها غانا منتصف يناير المقبل‏.‏
وأشار سمير زاهر إلي أنه ومجلس إدارة الاتحاد لا يتهمون الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة بأي تقصير ولكن دون شك هناك شئ غير مفهوم في الأمر فليس منتخب مصر الفائز ببطولة الأمم الإفريقية قبل أقل من عامين هو المنتخب الذي يفوز بشق الأنفس علي بتسوانا باستاد القاهرة ويفشل في تحقيق الفوز خارج أرضه علي منتخبات مثل بوروندي وموريتانيا وبتسوانا‏.‏وأوضح رئيس اتحاد الكرة أن كلامه ليس به من قريب أو بعيد أي تلميح حول موقف الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني فحسن شحاتة وجهازه مستمرون في قيادة الفريق حتي نهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية وليس هناك مجرد تفكير من جانب مجلس إدارة الاتحاد في غير ذلك‏.‏ وأضاف سمير زاهر أن كل ما يهدف الوصول إليه هو قيام الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بوضع يديه علي الأسباب التي أدت لتراجع مستوي أداء الفريق في الفترة الأخيرة وكذلك سبل تصحيح المسار بأسرع وقت حتي يذهب المنتخب الوطني إلي غانا في رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه وهو في أفضل صورة من حيث الأداء الفني والبدني والخططي‏.‏ واختتم سمير زاهر تصريحاته مؤكدا أن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد يهدف من كل هذا إلي توفير سبل النجاح للجهاز الفني حتي يستطيع العودة من غانا حاملا كأس بطولة الأمم الإفريقية للمرة الثانية علي التوالي والسادسة في تاريخ كرة القدم المصرية‏.‏وبعيدا عن تصريحات رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم فإن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بالأخص حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق اختفي عن الأنظار تماما ولم يعلق علي أسباب تراجع مستوي الفريق بالصورة التي كان عليها في مباراة بتسوانا‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

الجوهري يوافق علي طلبات ربيع ياسـين
معسكر مغلق لمنتخب الشـباب قبل لقاء عمان  


وافق محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة المشرف العام علي المنتخب الوطني للشباب علي طلب ربيع ياسين المدرب العام إقامة معسكر تدريبي لمنتخب الشباب عقب العودة من اجازة عيد الفطر المبارك ضمن برنامج الاستعداد الجاد والمكثف للمواجهة الودية أمام سلطنة عمان المقرر انطلاقها‏21‏ أكتوبر الحالي‏.‏
في إطار خطة الاستعداد للمشاركة في تصفيات الأمم الإفريقية بالجابون والمؤهلة بدورها لنهائيات كأس العالم التي تقام بمصر عام‏2009.‏ويكثف محمود الجوهري اتصالاته لتنظيم عدة مباريات ودية مع بعض منتخبات الشباب الودية خلال المرحلة المقبلة بواقع‏20‏ لقاء وديا من نوفمبر حتي أبريل المقبلين‏.‏وكان ربيع ياسين قد تقدم بتقرير مفصل لمحمود الجوهري عن مجموعة المباريات التي خاضها منتخب الناشئين خلال المرحلة الماضية وآخرها المشاركة في الدورة الدولية في إيطاليا ومواجهة أسبانيا وتونس وليبيا بعد أن أكد ياسين في تقريره أن فريقه يلعب مباراة ودية واحدة كل أسبوع بعد أن استغل توقف دوري الشباب فلعب مع جاسكو الأربعاء الماضي‏,‏ كما يواصل استعداداته عقب نهاية اجازة العيد لمواجهة المنتخب العماني القوي بعد أن اطمأن ياسين الأربعاء الماضي علي مستوي منتخب الشباب أمام جاسكو وهو اللقاء الذي حضره محمود الجوهري الذي ينتظر رد بعض الاتحادات الأوروبية علي مباريات ودية أمام منتخبنا الوطني للشباب ويستمر ذلك حتي مارس المقبل الموعد المحدد لبدء التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية‏.‏وفي نفس الإطار يواصل فكري صالح مدرب حراس المنتخب بحثه عن حراس للمرمي يتمتعون بمستوي فني عال رغم رحلته الطويلة إلي الصعيد واختياره ثلاثة حراس فقط من بين‏15‏ حارسا ومازال مدرب الحراس يواصل بحثه حتي يعثر علي حارسين عالميين في ربوع مصر‏.وصرح ربيع ياسين المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني للشباب بأن الاستعدادات تدخل مرحلتها الجادة وتأخذ شكلا آخر بعد أن انتهت مرحلة البنية الأساسية لقوام المنتخب الوطني للشباب ووصلنا الآن للمرحلة الوسطي والتي ارتفع فيها الأداء وظهر الانسجام والتوافق في صفوف المنتخب‏.‏وأشار إلي أن وجود محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة مشرفا عاما علي المنتخب الوطني الوطني للشباب أفاد الجهاز الفني واللاعبين بشكل كبير حيث استفدنا كثيرا من خبراته الطويلة وعينه الثاقبة ويكفي أنه يتابع المنتخب بشكل مستمر‏.وأضاف ياسين أن العمل يسير علي قدم وساق حيث يبدأ المعسكر التدريبي عقب اجازة عيد الفطر المبارك مباشرة ليدخل الفريق احتكاكا قويا أمام منتخب عمان القوي في تجربة مفيدة خاصة أن منتخب عمان من الفرق القوية في قارة آسيا وسيستفيد منتخبنا كثيرا من هذا اللقاء‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

مدرب بتسوانا: الحضري كلمة السر في صفوف الفراعنة

اعترف الانجليزي كولن رو المدير الفني لمنتخب بتسوانا بصعوبة المباراة مع المنتخب المصري خاصة وأن الفائز في تلك المباراة كان بإمكانه حجز بطاقة التأهل إلي كأس الأمم الأفريقية بغانا 2008 لذلك فإن المباراة جاءت عنيدة من جانب الفريقين. 
أكد أن المنتخب المصري لم يخسر مباراة علي أرضه لذلك فإننا كنا نضع في حساباتنا تلك النقطة خاصة وأن تأهلنا إلي أمم أفريقيا لن يأت من فراغ وإنما لابد من تحقيق المكسب للتأهل إلي الأمم الأفريقية خاصة وأننا كنا نضع في اعتبارنا أننا نواجه بطل أفريقيا. 
أضاف كولن أنه في حالة رغبتنا في تحقيق الفوز فإنني كمدير فني كان من الأرجح الدفع بجميع أوراقي الهجومية ومن ثم فإن ذلك سيكون علي حساب الناحية الدفاعية مما سيعطي الفرصة لمهاجمي المنتخب المصري لإحراز العديد من الأهداف لذلك فإن تركيزنا في تلك المباراة كان منصباً علي تأمين الدفاع مع الاعتماد علي الهجمات المرتدة. 
أوضح أن الاستراتيجية التي وضعها الجهاز الفني للفريق قبل المباراة هي إزعاج أصحاب الأرض وكنا محظوظين بالخروج متعادلين في شوط المباراة الأول وفي شوط المباراة الثاني نجح لاعبونا في مبادلة الفراعنة الهجمات وكانوا نداً قوياً للمنتخب المصري الذي يضم في جعبته مجموعة قوية من اللاعبين أصحاب المهارات الفنية العالية وهي التي حسمت المباراة لصالحهم. 
أشار كولن إلي أنه كان بإمكاننا خطف هدف في المباراة لولا براعة عصام الحضري وتألقه نجحت في الحفاظ علي شباكه نظيفة وكانت حائلاً وراء إحراز أي هدف في مرماه ومن ثم فإنه من حراس المرمي المتميزين.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب العسكرى يصعد إلى الدور قبل النهائى لبطولة كأس العالم


صعد المنتخب العسكرى لكرة القدم إلى الدور قبل النهائى لبطولة العالم العسكرية الثانية والاربعين التى تستضيفها مدينة حيدر أباد الهندية اثر فوزه على نظيره الهندى 1/صفر فى أولى مباريات دور الثمانية.
وقد انتهى شوطا المباراة بالتعادل السلبى بين المنتخبين التى جرت فجر الثلاثاء /بتوقيت القاهرة/ فى مدينة حيدر أباد ولعب المنتخبان شوطين اضافيين وجاء هدف المباراة الوحيد فى نصف الشوط الاول من الشوطين الاضافيين وسجله اللاعب عبدالناصر محمد عبيد وهو من اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة التى يضمها المنتخب المصرى مثله مثل عبدالحميد بسيونى هداف المنتخب برصيد خمسة أهداف وكذلك أسامة حسنى وشيكابالا وممدوح عبدالحى ومحسن هنداوى برصيد هدف لكل منهم وبهذا الفوز صعد المنتخب للدور قبل النهائى لبطولة العالم العسكرية ليلعب الخميس مع الفائز من منتخبى قطر وايرلندا.وكان المنتخب العسكرى لكرة القدم قد فاز فى آخر مبارياته بالدور الاول على منتخب ايرلندا بسبعة أهداف نظيفة وحقق مكاسب جيدة على كل من منتخبى غينيا ثم كندا 3 / صفر و5/ 1 وقد تحمل اللاعبون ظروفا صعبة لمواصلة هذا المشوار الرياضى للحفاظ على لقبه الغالى حيث حصل على هذه البطولة أربع مرات وقد اتسم أداء اللاعبين فى المباريات السابقة بالجدية والانضباط والجلد والصبر.وتضم بطولة العالم العسكرية الثانية والاربعين ثلاث مجموعات تضم الاولى مصر وغينيا وايرلندا وكندا والثانية الكاميرون والمانيا وكوريا والثالثة الهند وأفغانستان والبرازيل وقطر.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني يؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي بأوساكا استعدادا لمواجهة اليابان غدا
شاكر يؤكد أهمية المباراة لتجربة العناصر الجديدة قبل الدورة العربية

يؤدي المنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم تدريبه الرئيسي والاخير صباح اليوم استعدادا للقائه الودي أمام نظيره الياباني والذي سيقام باستاد اوساكا الدولي بمناسبة الاحتفال بمرور خمسين عاما علي ابرام اتفاق التعاون الثقافي بين مصر واليابان‏,‏ كما انها تعتبر المرة الثانية التي يواجه فيها منتخبنا الوطني اليابان بعدما التقيا من قبل في نفس المدينة في نوفمبر‏1998‏ عقب فوز مصر بكأس الامم الافريقية التي أقيمت في بوركينا فاسو‏.‏

ويشارك في تدريب اليوم الذي يقوده حسن شحاتة المدير الفني ومعه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان مدرب الحراس محمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد صبحي وأمير توفيق وأحمد المحمدي وجمعه مشهور ومحمود فتح الله وهاني سعيد وسيد معوضوحسن عوض وحسني عبدربه وعبدالرحمن محيي وعبدالسلام نجاح وعاهد عبدالمجيد وعمرو زكي وعمر جمال ومحمد فضل وأحمد حسن فرج بعد استبعاد سداسي الاهلي الدولي عصام الحضري‏,‏ محمد أبوتريكة‏,‏ وعماد متعب‏,‏ وائل جمعة‏,‏ شادي محمد‏,‏ وحسن مصطفي وبقائهم مع فريق الاهلي أستعدادا لمباراة النجم الساحلي التونسي في ذهاب نهائي بطولة دوري رابطة الابطال‏.‏وهو القرار الذي حاز علي تأييد المنظومة الرياضية بأعتبار ان الاهلي في مهمة وطنية ولذلك كان القرار الحكيم من جانب حسن شحاتة بالتنازل عن لاعبي الاهلي بعد مشاركة سمير زاهر في اتخاذ القرار‏.‏
ورغم ان مباراة مصر واليابان جاءت في توقيت صعب الا ان الاتحاد الافريقي هو الذي يجب ان يتحمل ذلك نظرا لتغييره توقيت مباراة مصر وبوروندي وهو ما أربك الحسابات‏,‏ وعلي الرغم من ذلك إلا ان حسن شحاتة يحاول تحقيق أكبر استفادة من مباراة اليابان خاصة بعد ضمه لاكثر من ثمانية لاعبين للمرة الاولي وهو الامر الذي ستكون له فائدة كبيرة قبل الاستعداد لدورة الالعاب العربية وبعدها نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية في غانا‏2008.‏ وكانت بعثة الفريق قد وصلت إلي اليابان أمس بعد رحلة طيران شاقة قرر بعدها شحاتةه التدريب الوحيد اليوم قبل خوض لقاء اليابان‏.‏
وكان في استقبال البعثة التي رأسها أحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق الدكتور وليد عبدالناصر سفير مصر في اليابان وجميع العاملين في السفارة ومسئولي اتحاد الكرة الياباني‏,‏ وعدد كبير من أبناء الجالية المصرية في اليابان‏.‏ من جانبه أكد أحمد شاكر رئيس البعثة ان التعاقد علي اقامة هذه المباراة كان منذ اكثر من ثلاثة شهور‏,‏ وما أحدث الارتباك هو التغيير الذي قام به الاتحاد الافريقي لتوقيتات مباريات مصر أمام بوروندي وبتسوانا‏.‏وأضاف شاكر ان المباراة واللعب أمام اليابان له أكثر من مردود سواء فنيا أو ماديا حيث سيقوم حسن شحاتة باختبار الوجوه الجديدة في هذه المباراة أستعدادا للمرحلة المقبلة التي يتخللها العديد من المشاركات العربية والافريقية‏.‏
كما ان اتحاد الكرة سيحصل علي مايوازي‏400‏ ألف جنيه مقابل أداء المباراة بالاضافة إلي‏600‏ ألف جنيه مابين الاقامة والاعاشة‏,‏ وتذاكر الطيران ومصروف الجيب كما ان التعود علي اللعب بالخارج أفضل كثيرا حتي يعتاد اللاعبون علي احراز نتائج طيبة‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

استقبال حافل لبعثة المنتخب المصري باليابان 

قام الدكتور وليد عبد الناصر سفير مصر بدولة اليابان الإثنين بإستقبال بعثة المنتخب المصري بمطار كانساي الدولي بأوساكا استعدادا للمباراة الودية التي ستقام الأربعاء بين المنتخب المصري ونظيره الياباني في إطار الاحتفالات بمرور 50 عاما على توقيع اتفاقية العلاقات الثقافية والرياضية بين البلدين. 
وذكر الموقع الرسمي للإتحاد المصري لكرة القدم ان بعثة المنتخب برئاسة الكابتن أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد انتقلت الى فندق 5 نجوم وفي المساء أقام السفير المصري والمستشار الثقافي حفل إستقبال وليلة مصرية أحيتها فرقة الشرقية للفنون الشعبية.وأكد الدكتور وليد على أهمية هذا اللقاء الودي الذي يتم في إطار الاحتفالات بمرور 50 عاما على توقيع اتفاقية العلاقات الثقافية والرياضية بين مصر واليابان ومن جانبه رحب أحمد شاكر بالحفاوة التي لقيها المنتخب منذ لحظة وصوله الى اليابان مؤكدا على حرص اتحاد الكرة على إقامة هذا اللقاء رغم ازدحام جدول مباريات المنتخب . وأضاف كابتن أحمد شاكر أن هذه المباراة هي فرصة لللاعبين الجدد لإثبات ذاتهم وأحقيتهم بالتمثيل الدولي. كما سيقيم الاتحاد الياباني مآدبة غداء الثلاثاء لرئيس البعثة ومدير الفريق. من جانب آخر شاهد الكابتن حسن شحاتة وجهازه وأفراد المنتخب الوطني شريط فيديو لأخر مباراة ودية للمنتخب الياباني أمام سويسرا تلاها محاضرة لللاعبين. وقام الفريق بالتدرب الثلاثاء على فترة واحدة بعد الظهر فى تمام السابعة والنصف مساء بتوقيت اليابان الثانية عشر والنصف ظهرا بتوقيت القاهرة وهو نفس توقيت المباراة التي ستقام الأربعاء بنفس الملعب.

----------


## حسام عمر

*اسلوب مقزز ومستفز 

يوم ماتش بتسونا وماتش اليابان اليوم 

التمني من قبل المباره بالهزيمه 

ليه كده 

هل لو انا تمنيت هزيمة فريق مصري 

وكتبت كده في موضوع ايه هيا ردود الافعال من الاعضاء 

بأمانه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من يتمنى هزيمة بلدنا الحبيبه مصر*


*مصر قبل اي لاعب او مدرب او نادي*

*وربنا يهدي*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *اسلوب مقزز ومستفز 
> 
> يوم ماتش بتسونا وماتش اليابان اليوم 
> 
> التمني من قبل المباره بالهزيمه 
> 
> ليه كده 
> 
> هل لو انا تمنيت هزيمة فريق مصري 
> ...


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمود زايد

صوابع ايديك مش زى بعض
ولازم وقفه للى بيحصل فى المنتخب لان الى بيحصل ده اسمه تهريج سواء من اتحاد الكرة او حسن شحاته 
سمعه مصر مش لعبه واللى مش قد حاجه ما يعملهاش استفادتنا من مباراة اليوم صفر ومبارياتنا مع اضعف فرق افريقيا صفر كبير وعيب يبقى شكلنا كده واحنا ابطال افريقيا 
انت ماسك فى نقطه الجمهور ومش بتعلق على الجمهور اللى محروق دمه من المهزله اللى بتحصل للمنتخب فى كل مباراة 

بالنسبه للموضوع اللى انت حذفته واعتبرته مستفز ورجع تانى للقاعه واتحذف تانى مش عارف ليه 
واضح انك مش بتشوف الا مواضيعى بس هى اللى مستفزة اما المواضيع اللى على المزاج وبتعجب بتفضل زى ماهى 

عيييييييييب

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

استهدوا بالله ياخونا 

كلنا شفنا ان اسوء فترات المنتخب المصرى هى الفترة اللى احنا فيها دلوقتى وخصوصا اننا مطالبين بالمشاركة المشرفة فى بطولة افريقيا بما اننا حاملين اللقلب 

بس على ما اعتقد ان المباراة النهاردة بالذات لا تدل على المنتخب المصرى بقوته وده لغياب العناصر الاساسية والضلع الاقوى وقوتنا الضاربة للفريق وهما لاعبى الاهلى الاساسيين 

عشان كده مباراة النهاردة مش معيار عن قوة منتخب مصر وتعتبر مباراة تجربيبة لا اكثر

وكلنا طبعا زعلانين على الاداء المخيب للامال بس هى ظروف وهتعدى ان شاء الله وبعد ما الاهلى يحقق بطولة افريقيا ان شاء الله هترتفع المعنويات مرة اخرى وهيكون لمنتخب مصر فى بطولة افريقيا شكل تانى واتمنى كما يتمنى الجميع ذلك 

وبالتوفيق للمنتخب المصرى وللاندية المصرية ان شاء الله 

برايفت : لابد من احترام وجهات النظر وعرض جميع الردود بحيادية شديدة لان الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية و حجب الرأى المخالف عن المشاهدين يدل على ضعف الموقف

وشكرا للجميع

اخوكم اهلاوى شديد

----------


## حسام عمر

*السيد الفاضل محمود زايد*

*تعلم انه هناك نهج قد خطه الاخ الجميل احمد ناصر للقاعه*

*وانا اسير قي حدود هذا المنهج ولا احيد عنه*

*مش زنبي انك في الاونه الاخيره*

*اصبحت تخرج عن خط المنتدى*

*وعموما ً انتا تعلم مدى تقديري واحترامي لك*

----------


## محمود زايد

سبحان الله 
بقى انا اللى خرجت على النص ولا انت اللى مش شايف اللى بتعمله فى القاعه ياحسام
انت اللى بتترك موضوعات تهين الاهلى وانت اللى بتنشط موضوع بقاله سنه لم يكتب فيه رد علشان انت عارف انه مستفز لنا كاهلاويه ومع ذلك بتحذف اى شئ يمس الزمالك او ان حد يتكلم عنه 
عيب ياحسام لاتغير الحقيقه 
ربنا يهدى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

عندك حق يا استاذ محمود زايد

فعلا فيه موضوع اسمه كارت احمر لكل الاعضاء الاهلاوية 

وللاسف كاتبة الموضوع اصلا مش فاهمة اى شىء عن الموضوع ومعظم الطرف الاخر ايضا 

وهناك جملة لو ان هناك حياد من جانب الاخ حسام عمر كان حذف الموضوع من اجلها لانه ليس له اى غرض الا التشفى من نادى القرن الافريقى وجماهيره الغفيرة والوفية وهى انها ذكرت بداخل الموضوع ان العنوان ليس بهزار ولكنه بجد !!!!

بقى ده ياكابتن حسام كلام يتكتب ؟؟؟؟ انت شايف انك كده محايد ؟؟؟

انتظر ردك على هذا الاستفسار والاختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية وجميعنا اخوة فى النهاية 

وعذرا عن الخروج عن اطار الموضوع

وبالتوفيق لمنتخب مصر ان شاء الله فى بطولة الامم الافريقية 

اخوكم اهلاوى شديد

----------


## محمود زايد

الحمدلله ان فى ناس شايفه اللى بيحصل واهلاوى شديد خير مثال على كده وتعليقه يوضح حاجات كتير
مش انا بس اللى مش عاجبنى الوضع ولا اللى بيحصل هنا 
كل واحد بيبقى شايف انه مابيعملش حاجه ومحايد بس لما يبقى فى اكتر من واحد شايف انه بيعمل عكس الكلام ده ويقوله يبقى لازم يراجع نفسه 
وصدقنى لو الحياد موجود فعلا زى الاول عمرك ماكنت هتسمع الكلام ده لامنى ولا من غيرى 

ياريت يتم نقل المشاركات دى لموضوع فضقضه حتى لا نخرج عن اطار الموضوع الخاص بالمنتخب 

وشكرا

----------


## sea_wolf

لو فى حياد كنت هتلاقى الاعضاء الى بيشاركو فى القاعة الرياضية بيذيدو مش بيقلو

----------


## محمود زايد

معركة ثأريـة بين الفراعنة وأسود الكاميرون في أشانتي
قرعة كأس الأمم الإفريقية وضعت المنتخب في المجموعة الثالثة مع الكاميرون والسودان وزا

وسط أجواء من الإثارة والسخونة‏..‏ سحبت قرعة كأس الأمم الإفريقية في نسختها السادسة والعشرين بغانا مساء أمس بمدينة أكرا الغانية‏,‏ في حضور جميع قيادات الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم الكاف برئاسة الكاميروني عيسي حياتو‏.‏
وكذلك مع وجود كثيف لمدربي المنتخبات المشاركة في البطولة‏,‏ وعلي رأسهم الفرنسي هنري ميشيل المدير الفني لمنتخب المغرب‏,‏ ومواطنه كلود لوروا مدرب المنتخب الغاني‏,‏ والألماني بيرتي فوجتس مدرب منتخب نيجيريا‏,‏ والبرازيلي كارلوس ألبرتو بيريرا المدير الفني لمنتخب جنوب إفريقيا‏.‏
وأوقعت القرعة المنتخب الوطني حامل اللقب علي رأس المجموعة الثالثة والتي ضمت إلي جواره منتخبات الكاميرون‏,‏ وزامبيا‏,‏ والسودان‏,‏ وفقا للمستويات الأربعة المعلنة أول أمس‏,‏ وستقام مباريات هذه المجموعة بمدينة كوماسي معقل قبائل الأشانتي التي ينتمي إليها فريق أشانتي كوتوكو صاحب الصولات والجولات مع الأهلي والزمالك في بطولات الأندية الإفريقية‏.‏وسيواجه المنتخب الوطني يوم‏22‏ يناير في بداية لقاءاته نظيره الكاميروني‏,‏ وهي المواجهة التي وصفها الحضور بنهائي مبكر‏,‏ ومباراة الثأر بالنسبة لأسود الكاميرون الذين فقدوا بطاقة التأهل إلي نهائيات كأس العالم الأخيرة في ألمانيا بعد التعادل الشهير مع المنتخب الوطني‏1/1,‏ في تصفيات كأس العالم‏,‏ ثم يلعب المباراة الثانية يوم‏26‏ أمام السودان‏,‏ والثالثة يوم‏30‏ أمام زامبيا‏.‏
وعن باقي المجموعات‏,‏ أسفرت القرعة عن وقوع منتخب غانا المستضيف علي رأس المجموعة الأولي بصحبة منتخبات المغرب‏,‏ وغينيا‏,‏ ونامبيا‏,‏ والتي وصفها عبيدي بيليه بالصعبة في وجود المغرب‏,‏ وغينيا تحديدا‏.‏
وفي المجموعة الثانية‏,‏ أسفرت القرعة عن سيناريو مكرر من المجموعة الأولي فضمت‏3‏ منتخبات قوية هي نيجيريا‏,‏ وكوت ديفوار‏,‏ وصيف البطولة الماضية‏,‏ ومالي بجانب بنين صاحب التصنيف الربع‏.‏ وأما المجموعة الرابعة فقد أتفق الحضور علي أنها مجموعة الموت الحقيقية في المونديال الإفريقي‏,‏ وضمت منتخبات تونس‏,‏ والسنغال‏,‏ وجنوب إفريقيا‏,‏ وأنجولا‏,‏ وهي المجموعة التي تحدث بشأنها روجيه لومير المدير الفني للمنتخب التونسي قائلا‏:‏ هي مجموعة الموت لأن منتخباتها الأربعة تملك نفس الطموح والرغبة والإمكانات في عبور الدور الأول‏,‏ وبلوغ الأدوار النهائية‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب العسكري علي أعتاب إنجاز تاريخي
هزم قطر بخماسية.. ويواجه الكاميرون في نهائي المونديال غداً


برافو منتخبنا العسكري لكرة القدم.. واصل تألقه وعروضه القوية والجيدة في المونديال العسكري الذي يقام حالياً بمدينة حيدر آباد بالهند وصعد للمباراة النهائية للبطولة رقم "42" ليواجه منتخب الكاميرون في النهائي وذلك بعد فوزه الساحق علي منتخب قطر بخمسة أهداف نظيفة في مباراة الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة. 
شرف منتخبنا العسكري جميع المصريين بعروضه القوية فقد حقق فوزه الخامس علي التوالي بداية من غينيا وكندا وأيرلندا ومروراً بالهند منظم البطولة ثم قطر ويتبقي له خطوة واحدة مع الكاميرون غداً السبت ليتوج باللقب الخامس. 
سوبر هاتريك 
أما عن أهداف مباراة الدور قبل النهائي فقد سجلها أسامة حسني أربعة أهداف "سوبر هاتريك" وأضاف أحمد عيد عبدالملك الهدف الخامس. 
جاءت المباراة بصفة عامة جيدة المستوي سيطر عليها منتخبنا لعباً ونتيجة وكان بمقدور نجومه مضاعفة النتيجة لولا التسرع والاستعجال في إنهاء الهجمات أمام المرمي. 
تألق في المباراة الثلاثي أسامة حسني وشيكابالا وأحمد عبدالملك الذي أهدي أسامة ثلاثة أهداف من الأربعة. كما ظهر بمستوي طيب في المباراة خط الدفاع بقيادة عمرو عبده ومحمد يونس ومحمود عبدالحميد ومن خلفهم الحارس المتألق محمد فتحي بالإضافة إلي نجوم خط الوسط عبدالله رجب وفؤاد سلامة ومحمد إبراهيم وأسامة محمد وممدوح عبدالحي وعبدالحميد بسيوني وعبدالناصر محمد ومحسن هنداوي. 
انتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم منتخبنا بثلاثة أهداف وكان أسامة حسني صاحب أسرع هدف في المباراة بل وفي البطولة فقد سجله بعد دقيقتين فقط بتمريرة من أحمد عيد عبدالملك وأضاف منتخبنا هدفين في الشوط الثاني لأسامة حسني وأحمد عيد عبدالملك. 
تسابق لاعبو المنتخب في إهدار الفرص السهلة الواحدة تلو الأخري لينتهي اللقاء بفوز منتخب مصر بخمسة أهداف نظيفة وقد أجاد منير حجازي المدير الفني قراءة الملعب وقيادة المباراة ببراعة. 
من جانبه أكد اللواء مصطفي كامل رئيس جهاز الرياضة العسكري أن لاعبي مصر كانوا نجوماً تحدوا كل الظروف ومنها الإصابات التي واجهها الفريق مثل عمرو عبده وعبدالحميد بسيوني ومحسن هنداوي لإصابته بنزلة برد خفيفة ونجحوا في دك حصون قطر بخماسية نظيفة وأضاعوا مثلها. 
أضاف اللواء مصطفي كامل أن المنتخب العسكري أصبح قاب قوسين من تحقيق إنجاز غير مسبوق وهو الفوز بكأس العالم العسكري للمرة الخامسة منها أربعة خارج مصر بكرواتيا والمغرب وألمانيا وبإذن الله بالهند. 
وفي اتصال هاتفي ل "المساء" قال العقيد عبدالجليل إمام المدير الإداري لمنتخب مصر أن جميع اللاعبين كانوا علي قدر المسئولية ورغم الظروف الصعبة التي تواجهها البعثة بالهند إلا أن اللاعبين جميعاً رجال وكانوا عند حسن الظن. 
لقطات 
* أجري اللواء مصطفي كامل رئيس جهاز الرياضة العسكري اتصالاً بالبعثة هنأهم بالفوز الكبير علي قطر وأبلغهم تهنئة وتحيات المشير حسين طنطاوي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي. 
* تصدر الثنائي عبدالحميد بسيوني وأسامة حسني قائمة هدافي البطولة برصيد 5 أهداف لكل منهما. يليهما أحمد عيد عبدالملك وعبدالناصر محمد ولكل منهما ثلاثة أهداف. 
* تقرر إقامة مباراة منتخب مصر والكاميرون في نهائي البطولة غداً السبت في الساعة الحادية عشرة صباحاً بتوقيت القاهرة. بينما يقام لقاء تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع بين قطر وكوريا الشمالية اليوم. 
* يؤدي الفريق تدريباً خفيفاً اليوم يعقبه جيمانزيوم وساونا وتدليك لجميع اللاعبين لإزالة الإرهاق عند جميع اللاعبين. 
* قبل المباراة مع قطر بساعات رزق أحمد عيد عبدالملك بمولودة سماها "مريم" وقد قام بإبلاغه بهذا النبأ السعيد والده الكابتن عيد عبدالملك. 
* يبذل الجهاز الطبي بقيادة الدكتور خالد القاضي طبيب الفريق ومعه ممدوح عبدالجبار أخصائي التأهيل والإصابات جهوداً مكثفة مع بعض اللاعبين لتأهيلهم للمباراة النهائية خاصة الثلاثي عمرو عبده وعبدالحميد بسيوني ومحسن هنداوي.

----------


## محمود زايد

منصـــة التتويـــج تنتظـــر المنتخــب العســـكري
اليوم يواجه الكاميرون في نهائي بطولة العالم ويتطلـــع للقب‏42‏

يدخل المنتخب العسكري المصري لقاءه مع الكاميرون في نهائي كأس العالم العسكرية رقم‏42‏ بالهند رافعا لواء النصر التام فلا حديث داخل المعسكر المصري إلا عن هذا اللقاء الذي سينطلق في الحادية عشرة صباحا بتوقيت القاهرة الثانية والنصف ظهرا بتوقيت نيودلهي من أجل العودة والفوز باللقب الخامس علي حساب الكاميرون الذي صعد لنهائي هذا الدور علي حساب الكوري الشمالي في مباراة قوية نجح فيها الأسد الكاميروني في استدراج الكوري الشمالي صاحب اللياقة العالية والسرعة لينهي اللقاء لمصلحته‏2/‏ صفر في حين يلتقي كوريا الشمالية وقطر علي تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع في الثامنة صباحا بتوقيت نيودلهي‏.‏ويعلم فيلا المدير الفني الكاميروني قوة المنتخب العسكري المصري تماما وحرص علي مشاهدة لقائه الأخير مع قطر للتعرف علي إمكانات الفريقين وقد أعجبه شيكابالا صاحب التحركات والمراوغات الخطيرة وسرعة الوصول لمرمي المنافس بالإضافة إلي أحمد عيد عبدالملك وأسامة حسني القناص والهداف الخطير‏.‏
وعلي الجانب الآخر يدرس منير حجازي المدير الفني العسكري المصري فريق الأسود بدقة شديدة خاصة مهاجمي الفريق ووصف الفريق بأنه يلعب كرة حديثة ومتفاهم لأبعد الحدود بالإضافة لقوة خط الظهر وسيبني منير حجازي خطته علي كيفية التحرك في وسط الملعب للفريق المناسب مع سرعة التمريرات واللعب علي الأجناب لاستغلال سرعة أسامة محمد ومحسن هنداوي وهو ما حدث في تدريب المنتخب أمس استعدادا للقاء مع التدريب المكثف علي ركلات الترجيح من نقطة الجزاء وتألق محمد فتحي في الذود عن مرماه ومعه الثنائي غريب حافظ وإبراهيم فرج وكان شيكابالا أكثر اللاعبين تهديفا للركلات ومعه عمرو عبده‏.‏ وقال منير حجازي مشددا علي لاعبيه عدم التهاون أمام الكاميرون في المباراة النهائية غدا مشددا عليهم باستغلال كل الفرص المتاحة لإنهاء المباراة مبكرا بعيدا عن تعقيدات ركلات الترجيح من نقطة الجزاء في حال تعادل الفريقين في اللقاء والوقت الإضافي المقرر بنصف ساعة علي شوطين‏.‏وأضاف انه أغلق ملف اللقاء القطري وتصريحات مديره الفني العنترية مؤكدا ثقته بنفسه وفي لاعبيه العشرين دون استثناء فكلهم أثبتوا انهم يستحقون الانتماء للمؤسسة العسكرية ولايقل البديل كفاءة عن اللاعب الأساسي‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة ضم 62 لاعباً للمنتخب بعد كأس الأمم
معدل هزيل للتهديف.. والمحترفون خارج الخدمة

د. طارق الأدور

وصل منتخب مصر إلي نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2008 في غانا للدفاع عن لقبه الذي تحقق عام 2006 وسط جمهور الكرة المصرية ولكن الحالة الفنية لمنتخب مصر في الفترة الأخيرة تعكس تردياً واضحاً في العناصر الفنية سواء علي المستوي الفردي والجماعي وأظهرت حقائق واضحة لا غبار عليها يجب وضعها في الحسبان قبل المحك الأفريقي الكبير الذي لا يحتمل مثل هذه الأخطاء. 
وبعيداً عن سلبيات المنتخب فإنه علي المستوي الرقمي يمكن القول إن المنتخب حقق أرقاماً طيبة بعيداً عن المستوي الفني تتضمن إيجابيات مقارنة بباقي المنتخبات التي تأهلت إلي نهائيات كأس الأمم. 
إيجابياً كان منتخب مصر أحد 4 منتخبات فقط من بين 46 منتخباً لم تهزم طوال مشوار التصفيات مع كوت ديفوار والمغرب ومالي.. وإيجابياً أيضاً كان منتخب مصر رابع أقوي خط دفاع حيث لم تهتز بشباكه سوي بهدفين فقط خلال المباريات الست التي خاضها في مجموعته بعد كوت ديفوار الفريق الوحيد الذي لم تهتز شباكه ولكنه لعب 4 مباريات فقط وكذلك المغرب التي اهتزت شباكها مرة واحدة في 4 مباريات وكذلك مالي التي اهتزت شباكها مرة واحدة في 6 مباريات. 
وإيجابياً أيضاً حقق حسن شحاتة نتائج طيبة علي المستوي الرقمي خلال 38 مباراة قاد خلالها الفريق منذ توليه المهمة بداية من مباراة بلغاريا يوم 28 نوفمبر 2004 وحتي مباراة اليابان منذ أيام حيث حقق منتخب مصر الفوز في 23 مباراة منها مباراتان بركلات الترجيح بينها نهائي كأس الأمم الأفريقية عام 2006 مقابل 8 تعادلات و7 هزائم. 
وسجل المنتخب خلال هذه المباريات 67 هدفاً مقابل 29 هدفاً هزت شباكه.. وعلي مستوي السلبيات تراجع جداً مستوي أداء منتخب مصر علي المستوي الفني وبخاصة العناصر الأساسية التي كانت وراء الفوز بكأس الأمم 2006 كما زادت جداً رقعة اختيار منتخب مصر حتي أنه منذ انتهاء كأس الأمم الأفريقية وحتي الآن لعب المنتخب 13 مباراة بين رسمية وودية شارك فيها فعلياً في المباريات 49 لاعباً وهو عدد ضخم جداً بخلاف 13 لاعباً تم اختيارهم ولم يشاركوا بشكل فعلي في المباريات. 
ومن السلبيات البارزة حتي الآن عدم اكتساب اللاعبين ثقافة الفوز خارج حدود مصر ولذلك لم تفز مصر في أي مباراة خارج ملعبها في تصفيات كأس الأمم رغم تواضع مستوي الفرق موريتانيا وبتسوانا وبوروندي. 
في تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية تصدر منتخب مصر مجموعته برصيد 12 نقطة وهو عدد من النقاط يلي عدد كبير من المنتخبات المتأهلة وهي نيجيريا والسودان والكاميرون وحقق كل منها 15 نقطة ثم تونس وأنجولا وحقق كلاهما 13 نقطة. 
وحقق منتخب مصر 3 انتصارات علي ملعبه مقابل 3 تعادلات خارج ملعبه رغم سهولة فرق المجموعة. 
وسجل منتخب مصر خلال المشوار 9 أهداف فقط مقابل هدفين دخلت شباكه وهو معدل قليل من الأهداف يأتي بعد 12 منتخباً سجلت أكثر من مصر في مشوار التصفيات ومنها فرق لعبت 4 مباريات فقط في مجموعات ثلاثية.. وخلال عصر شحاتة لعب منتخب مصر 38 مباراة بدأت بشكل غير رسمي بلقاء بلغاريا يوم 28 نوفمبر 2004 وتعادل المنتخب 1/1 وسجل الهدف عماد متعب ثم بدأت المباريات بشكل رسمي عندما تولي حسن شحاتة المهمة رسمياً بلقاء كوريا الجنوبية في سول يوم 4 فبراير عام 2005 وفاز منتخب مصر 1/صفر بهدف عماد متعب. 
وحقق المنتخب 23 انتصاراً أبرزها بالطبع 5 انتصارات في كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2006 علي ليبيا 3/صفر وكوت ديفوار 3/1 والكونغو 4/1 والسنغال 2/1 ثم كوت ديفوار بركلات الترجيح في النهائي. 
أما أهم الانتصارات الودية فجاءت علي كوريا في سول 1/صفر وعلي بلجيكا في القاهرة 4/1 وعلي ليبيا في تصفيات كأس العالم 4/1 وعلي السودان 6/1 وعلي السويد في اليوبيل الذهبي للكاف 2/صفر. 
وتعادل المنتخب في 8 مباريات بينما خسر 7 مرات أقساها أمام اليابان 1/4 وخسارة رسمية أمام كوت ديفوار صفر/2 في تصفيات كأس العالم وأمام جنوب أفريقيا بالقاهرة 1/2 قبل كأس الأمم. 
علي مدي نحو 16 شهراً خاض خلالها المنتخب 13 مباراة بعد كأس الأمم اختار حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب 62 لاعباً شارك منهم 49 لاعباً في المباريات بشكل رسمي منهم 4 حراس مرمي هم عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف وعبدالواحد السيد وشريف إكرامي و18 مدافعاً هم أحمد فتحي وأمير عزمي ووائل جمعة وأحمد أبومسلم وهاني سعيد وسيد معوض ورامي عادل وشادي محمد وإبراهيم سعيد وأحمد المحمدي ومحمود فتح الله وفرج شلبي ومحمد عبدالله ومحمد بركات وعماد النحاس وعبدالظاهر السقا والراحل محمد عبدالوهاب وجمعة مشهور. 
وشارك 13 لاعباً في خط الوسط هم أحمد حسن ومحمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه ومحمد أبوتريكة ورضا شحاتة وحسام غالي وشيكابالا وحسن مصطفي وأسامة محمد وشريف البيلي ومحمد إبراهيم ومحمد حمص وعبدالرحمن محيي. 
وضم التشكيل الذي لعب في المباريات 14 مهاجماً هم محمد زيدان وميدو وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي وعمر جمال وأحمد حسن فرج "لاعب المحلة" وعبدالحليم علي وجمال حمزة ومصطفي جعفر وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وأحمد عبدالغني وعاهد عبدالمجيد. 
ومن بين هذه القائمة جاء اللاعبون المحليون الأكثر مشاركة في المباريات ال 13 التي أعقبت كأس الأمم 2006 وليس من بين المشاركين بشكل مستمر من المحترمين سوي أحمد حسن لاعب أندرلخت البلجيكي الذي شارك في 11 مباراة متساوياً مع هاني سعيد لاعب الإسماعيلي وحسني عبدربه لاعب الإسماعيلي أيضاً ويأتي بعدهم عصام الحضري وعماد متعب لاعبا الأهلي برصيد 10 مباريات ثم كل من محمد شوقي "الذي كان بين المحليين أغلب هذه الفترة" وعمرو زكي وعمر جمال 9 مباريات. 
وفي المقابل لم يشارك أحمد حسام "ميدو" سوي في 3 مباريات ولبعض الوقت ولم يسجل أي هدف لمنتخب مصر سواء ودياً أو رسمياً بعد كأس الأمم وآخر أهدافه كان في مرمي ليبيا في افتتاح كأس الأمم 2006 وشارك شريف إكرامي "لاعب فينورد الهولندي" في مباراة واحدة وأحمد أبومسلم لاعب ستراسبورج الفرنسي في 5 مباريات وعبدالظاهر السقا لاعب جينشر التركي في 4 مباريات وحسام غالي لاعب توتنهام في 4 مباريات وهي أعداد قليلة من المباريات مقارنة بالمحترفين في كل دول القارة الذين يشاركون في كل مباريات منتخبات بلادهم. 
والأهداف التسعة التي سجلها منتخب مصر في تصفيات كأس الأمم سجلها زيدان وأحمد حسن "هدفين" وحسني عبد ربه وأبوتريكة وحسام غالي ومحمد فضل "هدف لكل لاعب".. وهذا في الوقت الذي تصدر فيه قائمة هدافي كأس الأمم لاعب تونس المحترف عصام جمعه برصيد 6 أهداف ثم الإيفواري أرونا كونيه وفلافيو الأنجولي لاعب الأهلي وفيصل عجب لاعب الهلال السوداني "5 أهداف" وكل من زوما الجنوب أفريقي ومامادو أدريو الكاميروني وهنري كمارا السنغالي "4 أهداف"

----------


## محمود زايد

اليوم في نهائي كأس العالم العسكرية بالهند
المنتخب العسكري يبحث عن التتويج باللقب الخامس أمام أسود الكاميرون

تتجه أنظار جماهير الكرة المصرية في الحادية عشرة والنصف صباحا بتوقيت القاهرة‏,‏ الثانية والنصف عصرا بتوقيت نيودلهي نحو مدينة حيدر أباد بالهند حيث مباراة التتويج التي تجمع المنتخب العسكري المصري ونظيره الكاميروني علي لقب البطولة رقم‏(42)‏ لكأس العالم العسكرية‏,‏ فمن سيحمل الكأس العسكرية الغالية أحفاد الفراعنة للمرة الخامسة أم أسود الكاميرون التي صعدت علي حساب منتخب كوريا الشمال العنيد في مباراة غير متوقعة بالمرة تسيدها المنتخب الكوري الشمالي خاصة في الشوط الأول فيما صعد المنتخب المصري علي حساب منتخب قطر العنيد الذي كان مدربه المغرور محمد العميري اعلن عن تحديه وقال علي الملأ إنه لايخشي حامل اللقب‏,‏ فكان جزاء تصريحاته العنترية الخماسية النظيفة في مرماه‏.‏

ويدخل منير حجازي لقاء اليوم‏,‏ وهو يعلم تماما أنه يدافع عن اللقب وأن الملايين والجماهير المصرية تتابع هذا المنتخب الصلد الذي فاز في جميع مبارياته بجدارة‏,‏ ولم يستطع أحد أن يخطف منه نقطة واحدة في أي من اللقاءات الماضية‏,‏ فهو البطل وعليه الدفاع عن بطولته وعرينه أمام الأسد العجوز بقيادة ميلا المدير الفني فهل يصمد الأسد العجوز أمام قوة وشباب وحيوية الفراعنة أم سينجح ميلا في إيقاف خطورة الساحر شيكابالا أو تيري هنري كما يحب أن يلقبوه‏,‏ وهناك أيضا أحمد عيد عبدالملك صاحب الاختراقات الطولية والعرضية‏,‏ بالاضافة لأسامة حسني الهداف الخطير الذي أعلن عن نفسه بقوة في المباراة الماضية أمام قطر‏,‏ وأمطر شباكها بأربعة أهداف متتالية يستحق أن يكون سوبر هاتريك‏.‏

ويأتي خط الوسط المقاتل الذي يملك حلولا كثيرة في اللقاء إذا تعذرت الأمور في الاختراقات‏,‏ فالثنائي ممدوح عبدالحي وعبدالله رجب يمتلكان قاعدة من الصواريخ المتحركة من كل مكان‏,‏ ومعهم محمد يونس المدافع الصلد المقاتل علي كل عسيرة في الملعب‏,‏ ويأتي خط الدفاع الخلفي بقيادة القائد المحنك عمرو عبده‏,‏ ومعه الظهير المساك الذي لايعرف الرحمة مع أي لاعب يحاول المرور منه ألا وهو محمود عبدالحميد‏,‏ وعلي الأطراف النفاثة أسامة محمد صاحب الرفعات السحرية داخل منطقة الجزاء‏,‏ وفي الجهة اليمني محسن هنداوي قطار الغزل السريع الذي لايتوقف ولا يهدأ لحظة واحدة‏,‏ طوال اللقاء ويأتي من خلفهم الحارس العملاق محمد فتحي الذي أشاد به الجميع خاصة في المواقف الصعبة في الذود عن مرماه ببسالة‏,‏ وهذا المستوي الرائع إنما لجهد مدربه شريف عبدالمنعم‏.‏ويعلم منير حجازي جيدا حجم المسئولية الملقاة علي عاتقه من أجل الفوز باللقب الخامس وقد شاهد المنتخب الكاميروني في لقاء كوريا الشمالية‏,‏ ووضع يديه علي كل نقاط القوة والضعف‏.‏ن ناحية أخري يلتقي في الثامنة صباحا كوريا الشمالية وقطر علي المركزين الثالث والرابع‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر العسكري يتوج ببطولة العالم

توج منتخب مصر العسكري بطلا لدورة الألعاب المقامة حاليا في مدينة حيدر أباد الهندية عقب تغلبه على نظيره الكاميروني بهدفين من دون مقابل في المباراة النهائية للبطولة والتي أقيمت صباح السبت.
تقدم منتخب مصر بهدف مبكر سجله أسامة حسني في الدقيقة الثالثة من عمر الشوط الأول بضربة رأس رائعة بعدما تلقى كرة عرضية من عبد الله رجب من جهة اليسار، واضاف البديل عبد الحميد بسيوني الهدف الثاني لمصر في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع من هجمة مرتدة بعدما استغل خطأ من حارس مرمى الكاميرون.
وكانت المباراة متكافئة بين المنتخبين، وأضاع منتخب مصر ثلاث فرص في الشوط الثاني عن طريق بسيوني وأحمد عيد عبد الملك وممدوح عبد الحي، كما أضاع المنتخب الكاميروني فرصتين تصدى لهما محمد فتحي حارس مرمى مصر.
وكانت مصر قد احتلت صدارة المجموعة الأولى في البطولة من 3 انتصارات متتالية على غينيا 3-0 ثم على كندا 5-1 ثم على أيرلندا 7-0، ثم تخطت منتخب الهند - البلد المضيف - في دور الثمانية بهدف في الوقت الاضافي، قبل أن يفوز على نظيره القطري بخمسة أهداف نظيفة في الدور قبل النهائي.واحتل أسامة حسني وبسيوني صدارة ترتيب هدافي البطولة معا برصيد 6 أهداف لكل منهما.وتعد هذه هي المرة الخامسة التي يتوج فيها منتخب مصر العسكري ببطولة العالم.

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

الف مبروك لمنتخب الفراعنة تتويجه بالكأس للمرة الخامسة واحتفاظه باللقب ومن انتصار الى انتصار ان شاء الله

وبالتوفيق للمنتخب الاول فى بطولة افريقيا القادمة ان شاء الله

وبالتوفيق للنادى الاهلى فى نهائى بطولة افريقيا للاندية ابطال الدورى ووصوله لكأس العالم للاندية للمرة الثالثة على التوالى 

ويكون عام سعيد على الشعب المصرى المكافح ان شاء الله

وكل الشكر لاخى العزيز محمود زايد على هذه التغطية الرائعة واسلوبه الجميل فى السرد ومجهوده الواضح فى هذه القاعة 

والى الامام دائما

اخوك اهلاوى شديد

----------


## محمود زايد

> الف مبروك لمنتخب الفراعنة تتويجه بالكأس للمرة الخامسة واحتفاظه باللقب ومن انتصار الى انتصار ان شاء الله
> 
> وبالتوفيق للمنتخب الاول فى بطولة افريقيا القادمة ان شاء الله
> 
> وبالتوفيق للنادى الاهلى فى نهائى بطولة افريقيا للاندية ابطال الدورى ووصوله لكأس العالم للاندية للمرة الثالثة على التوالى 
> 
> ويكون عام سعيد على الشعب المصرى المكافح ان شاء الله
> 
> وكل الشكر لاخى العزيز محمود زايد على هذه التغطية الرائعة واسلوبه الجميل فى السرد ومجهوده الواضح فى هذه القاعة 
> ...



مبروك علينا الفوز وعقبال كاس الامم ان شاء الله 
والف شكر على تواجدك وكلامك الرائع
انا سعيد جدا بمشاركاتك معانا والله 
ربنا يكرمك دايما

----------


## محمود زايد

اتحاد كرة القدم يبحث فكرة تكوين منتخب احتياطى لخوض المباريات الودية

دافع أيمن يونس عضو الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم بقوة عن فكرة تكوين منتخب وطنى احتياطى "بديل" لخوض المباريات الودية فقط مؤكدا أنه سيعرض الفكرة على مجلس إدارة الاتحاد برئاسة سمير زاهر فى الاجتماع المقبل.
وقال أيمن يونس لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط السبت إن المباراة الودية الدولية بين المنتخب المصرى ونظيره اليابانى والتى انتهت بفوز الأخير 4 - 1 أوضحت بشدة ضرورة تكوين منتخب بديل يملك عناصر تمتاز بالخبرة والمهارة لخوض المباريات الودية دون النظر لتجميع منتخبنا الوطنى الأول وتجنبا لغياب نجوم الفريق والذى يؤدى بالتأكيد إلى ضعف المستوى الفنى للمنتخب وأكد أن خسارة المنتخب الوطنى أمام نظيره اليابانى لا تعبر عن واقع الكرة المصرية نظرا لخوض اللقاء بدون العناصر الأساسية التى تملك مقومات الفوز وواجه الجهاز الفنى بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة صعوبة فى خوض المباراة وكان الاتجاه العام هو الاعتذار عن اللقاء لتجنب الهزيمة وأضاف أنه برغم الخسارة من اليابان إلا أنها تجربة هامة ومفيدة للفريق المصرى قبل بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية بغانا 2008 خاصة وأنها أمام فريق يتميز بمهارات فنية وبدنية عالية.

----------


## محمود زايد

ارتياح وحذر في جهاز المنتخب 
مجموعتنا متوازنة.. والبداية مع الكاميرون صعبة


بدأ الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاتة التحضير المكثف لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية والتي تنطلق بغانا في يناير القادم بعد أن أوقعت القرعة منتخبنا في مجموعة متوازنة تضم الكاميرون والسودان وزامبيا. 
بدأت من الأمس الاتصالات مع العديد من المنتخبات الأفريقية للعب معها ودياً ضمن الاستعدادات للبطولة وسيتم التركيز علي غانا ونيجيريا وكوت ديفوار حيث سيبدأ المنتخب برنامج إعداده النهائي بالتجمع يوم 25 ديسمبر القادم ويلعب من ثلاث إلي أربع مباريات أيام 1 و4 و8 و12 يناير. 
كما أجري الجهاز الفني خلال وجوده في اليابان اتصالات مكثفة مع السفير المصري في غانا لترتيب إقامة الفريق في غانا وحجز أفضل الفنادق في مدينة كوماسي. 
أعرب الجهاز الفني عن ارتياحه بما أسفرت عنه القرعة ووقوع المنتخب مع الكاميرون وزامبيا والسودان قال شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي إن مجموعة مصر متوازنة والمستويات متقاربة وانها مشابهة إلي حد كبير للمجموعة التي وقعت فيها مصر في كأس الأمم .2006 
لكنهما في نفس الوقت أكدا أن صعوبة المجموعة تكمن في أن أول لقاء سيكون مع الكاميرون أقوي فرق المجموعة وكنا نتمني أن تكون البداية مع زامبيا أو السودان.. ومع ذلك فإن المنتخب قادر علي التعامل مع الكاميرون وتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية لا تقل عن النتيجة التي حققناها في تصفيات كأس العالم الأخيرة عندما فزنا عليهم 3/2 بالقاهرة وتعادلنا 1/1 في الكاميرون. أكد شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي أن المنتخب يحتاج إلي مجهودات كبيرة في الفترة القادمة من تركيز ومساندة من كافة الجهات مشيرين إلي أن الدورة العربية ستكون بداية جادة وقوية للإعداد.. حيث سيتم المشاركة بالفريق الأول والاستعانة ببعض المحترفين خاصة أن الدورة ستتخللها أجندة دولية يومي 17 و21 نوفمبر القادمين ويمكن استدعاء بعض المحترفين فضلا عن منح الفرضة لبعض اللاعبين مثل أحمد فتحي وحسام غالي وإبراهيم سعيد خلال هذه البطولة. قال شوقي إن الجهاز الفني سيجتمع غدا "الاثنين" لوضع التقرير النهائي الذي سيقدمه حسن شحاتة للكابتن سمير زاهر عن المرحلة الماضية والاستعدادات لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية. 
وسيشير التقرير إلي أن هبوط مستوي نجوم الأهلي والزمالك والإسماعيلي في الفترة الأخيرة بالإضافة إلي ظروف انتقالات اللاعبين المحترفين وعدم مشاركتهم في المباريات بصفة أساسية أثر بالسلب علي أداء المنتخب وسيؤكد التقرير علي أن القوام الأساسي للمنتخب سيعود للمشاركة في نهائيات غانا سواء من المحترفين أو النجوم المحليين لأنهم يملكون الخبرة الدولية الكبيرة التي تؤهلهم للدفاع عن اللقب الأفريقي. 
وأن الوجوه الجديدة التي شاركت في المباراة الأخيرة برغم تميزها إلا أنها يجب أن تحصل علي مزيد من الخبرة قبل أن تشارك في بطولة كبيرة مثل كأس الأمم.

----------


## محمود زايد

اتحاد الكرة ينتظر تقرير حسن شحاتة ا
ستعدادا للدورة العربية وأمم إفريقيا
زاهر يطالب بتوحيد الصفوف
ومساندة الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني



أرسل اتحاد كرة القدم برقية تهنئة الي المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي وزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربي‏,‏ لفوز المنتخب العسكري لكرة القدم ببطولة العالم للمرة الخامسة في تاريخه وتحقيقه انجازا غير مسبوق يضاف لتاريخ العسكرية المصرية العريق‏.‏
وأكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة‏,‏ أن الفوز الذي حققه المنتخب العسكري ليس جديدا عليه فقد عودنا هذا الفريق علي الانضباط والكفاح لتحقيق انجاز جديد للكرة المصرية‏,‏ ووجه زاهر تهنئته وتقديره للمشير طنطاوي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة علي هذا الفوز والذي يتسق مع انجاز المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم‏,‏ حيث فاز كلا المنتخبين الشقيقين ببطولة العالم وأمم إفريقيا للمرة الخامسة في تاريخهما‏.‏
في سياق آخر‏,‏ ينتظر اتحاد الكرة تقرير حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول‏,‏ الذي يتضمن متطلبات المدير الفني للمدة المقبلة والخاصة باستعدادات الفريق لخوض منافسات الدورة العربية وبطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية‏2008‏ في غانا‏,‏ كما يتضمن التقرير أيضا ايجابيات وسلبيات المرحلة الماضية بما يضمن تلافي أي معوقات قد تقف أمام تحقيق طموح الجميع في ضمان المنافسة القوية علي لقب كأس الأمم المقبلة‏,‏ بصرف النظر عن مدي قوة المنتخبات المنافسة‏.‏
حيث يضع الاتحاد في تصوره ضمان الإعداد الجيد للفريق وتوفير احتكاك يتناسب مع المستويات المنافسة لمنتخبنا في مجموعته‏,‏ ليتوافر لعناصر الفريق خاصية التفوق‏.‏من جانبه‏,‏ أوضح سمير زاهر أنه طالب حسن شحاته بإعداد التقرير لتتم مناقشته في اجتماع مجلس ادارة الاتحاد بحضور جميع أعضاء المجلس وحسن شحاته‏,‏ الذي تتطلب المصلحة العامة استمراره مع المنتخب وتوفير عناصر المساندة من جانب جميع أفراد المنظومة الكروية‏.‏وقال رئيس اتحاد الكرة‏,‏ إن الاتحاد رفع شعار لا صوت يعلو علي صوت المعركة في هذه المرحلة المهمة التي لا تحتمل أي مزايدات أو خلافات من الجميع‏,‏ فالمنتخب الوطني ليس ملكا لأفراد ولكنه ملك للوطن كله وبالتالي فلا يوجد أي مبرر سوي مساندة الجهاز الفني والفريق لتحقيق الفوز في الفترة المقبلة التي تتضمن العديد من الالتزامات‏,‏ منها الدورة العربية وكأس أمم غانا‏,‏ ثم تصفيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ وتنظيم مصر لبطولة العالم للشباب‏2009‏ وكلها بطولات مهمة نشارك وننظمها باسم مصر‏.‏وأوضح زاهر أن اتحاد الكرة سيكون مساندا قويا لشحاته وسيقوم بتوفير عدد كبير من المباريات الودية لتوفير أفضل سبل الاعداد‏,‏ وشخصيا فأنا متفائل بالفترة المقبلة فنفس الظروف تتكرر وبرغم ذلك حققنا الفوز ببطولتي بوركينا فاسو ومصر‏2006‏ وإن شاء الله المنتخب الوطني قادر علي تحقيق البطولة السادسة لمصر‏.‏

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ان شاء الله مصر تحقق البطولة السادسة 

وخيرا فعل اتحاد الكرة من ناحية ارجاع الثقة مرة اخرى لحسن شحاتة واستقرار الامور مرة اخرى 

ويارب مش نيجى بكرة نسمع خلافات بعد مناقشة تقرير حسن شحاتة 

لانى بصراحة افضل مدير فنى فاشل مع وجود استقرار ادارى افضل من مدرب ناجح مع عدم وجود استقرار ادارى 

وهذا ما نجح به فريق الاهلى وفشل به معظم فرق الدورى المصرى 

وهذا رأيى الشخصى

واشكرك يا محمود باشا على التغطية الجميلة ديه 

بس انا بدأت اشك انك مشرف على قاعة الرياضة ؟

الا بصحيح انت مشرف فى اى قاعة ؟

تقبل وافر احترامى وتقديرى

اخوك اهلاوى شديد

----------


## محمود زايد

> ان شاء الله مصر تحقق البطولة السادسة 
> 
> وخيرا فعل اتحاد الكرة من ناحية ارجاع الثقة مرة اخرى لحسن شحاتة واستقرار الامور مرة اخرى 
> 
> ويارب مش نيجى بكرة نسمع خلافات بعد مناقشة تقرير حسن شحاتة 
> 
> لانى بصراحة افضل مدير فنى فاشل مع وجود استقرار ادارى افضل من مدرب ناجح مع عدم وجود استقرار ادارى 
> 
> وهذا ما نجح به فريق الاهلى وفشل به معظم فرق الدورى المصرى 
> ...


اهلا ياباشا
كلامك سليم 
وشحاته كان ماشى كويس قبل مجئ الاتحاد الحالى لكنه بعد الانتخابات بدات ظهور مشاكل بين اعضاء الاتحاد وشحاته بالاضافه الى ضعف شحاته امام بعض اللاعبين كل المشاكل دى ادت الى ظهور المنتخب بشكل عشوائى وممل 
على العموم خير مافعل اتحاد الكرة انه يدعم شحاته لان الوقت قصير وغير ممكن البحث عن مدير فنى اخر 
بالنسبه للاشراف 
انا مشرف قاعه الالعاب ومشرفى الرياضه هم اخوانى حسام عمر واحمد ناصر 
بس قاعه الرياضه بالنسبه ليا القاعه الاولى فى المنتدى 
شكرا على المشاركه المميزة يانجم وياريت اعرف اسمك

----------


## محمود زايد

استقبال تاريخي لأبطال كأس العالم
المنتخب العسكري يصل القاهرة وسط أجواء من الفرحة‏..‏ ويهدي اللقب للرئيس مبارك 



وسط أجواء من الفرحة العارمة التي سيطرت علي الجماهير المصرية التي حضرت إلي مطار القاهرة وعلي إيقاع الموسيقي العسكرية التي عزفت ألوانا من الأناشيد الوطنية وصلت بعثة المنتخب العسكري مساء أمس إلي القاهرة متوجة بالورد وحاملة كأس العالم العسكرية للمرة الخامسة في تاريخها‏.‏

وقد حرص علي استقبال بعثة الفريق بمطار القاهرة الدولي اللواء مصطفي كامل رئيس جهاز الرياضة العسكري نائبا عن المشير حسين طنطاوي وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي ومدحت البلتاجي مدير المكتب التنفيذي للمجلس القومي للرياضة وسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم بالإضافة إلي أسر لاعبي المنتخب العسكري والجهاز الفني الذين حرصوا علي استقبال الأبطال فور وصولهم إلي أرض مصر‏.‏

وعن الإنجاز العالمي للمنتخب العسكري وحصوله علي كأس العالم العسكرية‏,‏ قال اللواء عبدالجابر أحمد علي المشرف العام علي المنتخب العسكري إن ما تحقق في الهند يعتبر إنجازا بكل المقاييس للكرة المصرية بصفة عامة وللقوات المسلحة بصفة خاصة مشيراإلي ان ما تحقق كان بفضل رجال بمعني الكلمة استطاعوا ان يقهروا جميع الظروف والمعوقات والصعاب التي واجهتهم لتحقيق الهدف الذي تواجدنا من أجله في الهند‏.‏

وقال المشرف العام علي المنتخب العسكري إنه كان هناك ما يشبه المؤامرة من جانب منظمي البطولة والحكام الأفارقة في محاولة لإقصاء منتخب مصر عن الفوز باللقب وقد ظهر ذلك بوضوح في انحياز التحكيم لمنتخب الهند في مباراتنا معه لكن رجال مصر الأبطال رفضوا الاستسلام والتفريط في اللقب وتعليق الفشل علي شماعة التحكيم والتآمر وحولوا العراقيل إلي حوافز ساعدتهم علي الفوز باللقب‏.‏

وأضاف اللواء عبدالجابر أحمد علي انه يهدي هذا الفوز للرئيس حسني مبارك القائد الأعلي للقوات المسلحة والذي كان للبرقية التي أرسلها لتهنئة المنتخب بالهند مفعول السحر علي اللاعبين كما يهديه أيضا للمشير حسين طنطاوي وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي راعي الكرة العسكرية والذي لاتنقطع مجهوداته لدعم الرياضة العسكرية‏.‏

كما أكد منير حجازي المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر العسكري ان ماحدث في الهند وفوز منتخب مصر بكأس العالم بمثابة الحلم الجميل الذي تحقق بعد ان تضافرت الجهود وتوحدت الأهداف لمصلحة مصر الغالية‏.‏

وأضاف المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر العسكري ان الفريق واجه ظروفا صعبة بكل المقاييس في الهند علي رأسها الصيام وتأثيره علي اللاعبين وتغيير مواعيد النوم وإقامة بعض المباريات في الثامنة صباحا وتقارب المواعيد بين المباريات وسوء الإقامة إلا ان رجال مصر تغلبوا علي كل هذه الظروف وحولوها لمصلحتهم لتحقيق الهدف المنشود‏.‏

وأكد المدير الفني للمنتخب ان هذه البطولة لم تكن سهلة كما يتوقع البعض إلا انها في الحقيقة كانت بالغة الصعوبة ووصف المدير الفني للفريق مباراة الكاميرون في نهائي البطولة بأنها كانت أصعب لحظات البطولة خاصة أنها كانت أمام منتخب عنيد ومجهول في الوقت نفسه إلا ان عزيمة الأبطال والإصرار علي الفوز جعل كأس العالم العسكرية من نصيبنا‏.‏

وأشاد منير حجازي بجميع لاعبي الفريق وقال إنه غير قلق علي مستقبل الفريق بعد تدعيمه في البطولة بعدد من الوجوه الجديدة وتعاونوا علي تعويض القدامي وحمل الشعار المرحلة المقبلة وتحديدا محمود عبدالرازق شيكابالا لاعب الزمالك وأسامة محمد لاعب بتروجيت ومحسن هنداوي ظهير أيمن المحلة الذي شدد المدير الفني للمنتخب العسكري علي ضرورة ضمه للمنتخب الوطني الأول وأنه يهديه لحسن شحاتة بعد تألقه اللافت للنظر في بطولة العالم المنقضية‏.‏

وقال أحمد الكأس مدرب عام الفريق إن فوز منتخب مصر العسكري باللقب الخامس جاء بفضل الانضباط والالتزام الذي يتميز به رجال القوات المسلحة بالإضافة إلي روح الإخاء بين جميع لاعبي الفريق وأداء الصلوات في جماعة والتعاون والإيثار بين جميع اللاعبين وأشاد بالدور الذي لعبه الإعلام مع الفريق طوال البطولة مؤكدا انه كان أحد الأسباب الأساسية في فوز المنتخب بالكأس الخامسة‏.‏

وأعرب عبدالناصر محمد كابتن المنتخب العسكري عن سعادته البالغة بالفوز بكأس العالم العسكرية خاصة وان هذه المرة تعتبر مسك الختام لمشواره الدولي مع المنتخب العسكري مؤكدا اعتزاله رسميا اللاعب دوليا اكتفاء بما حققه مع المنتخب العسكري طوال السنوات الماضية وقال عبدالناصر محمد إنه سيكمل هذا الموسم مع فريق اتحاد الشرطة الرياضي وفي نهاية الموسم سيحدد موقفه من الاعتزال نهائيا أو تأجيله لموسم آخر وأضاف عبدالناصر ان الكأس جاءت بعد جهد جهيد من جانب اللاعبين والجهاز الفني خاصة ان هذه البطولة تعتبر هي الأصعب وأهدي عبدالناصر محمد الكأس للرئيس محمد حسني مبارك والمشير حسين طنطاوي والشعب المصري‏.‏
وأكد أسامة حسني مهاجم المنتخب العسكري هداف البطولة مناصفة مع عبدالحميد بسيوني بواقع‏6‏ أهداف لكل منهما عن سعادته البالغة بفوزه مع المنتخب العسكري بكأس العالم العسكرية‏.‏
وأضاف ان سعادته بإحراز اللقب أكبر بكثير من سعادته بلقب الهداف إلا انه أكد ان الستة أهداف التي أحرزها في هذه البطولة أعطته مزيدا من الثقة في إمكاناته وشدد علي انه سيطوي صفحة كأس العالم العسكرية ابتداء من اليوم للتركيز مع ناديه الأهلي في بطولة إفريقيا والتي سيلعب الأهلي مباراته النهائية فيها أمام النجم الساحلي السبت المقبل بتونس‏.‏
وأكد أسامة محمد ظهير أيسر الفريق سعادته الطاغية حيث يشعر بها خاصة ان هذه البطولة الأولي له في تاريخه وقال أسامة إن هذه البطولة سيكون لها مفعول السحر علي أدائه مع فريقه بتروجيت حتي يتمكن من الانضمام للمنتخب القومي المقبل علي بطولة إفريقيا بغانا‏2008‏ ويتمني ان يشارك فيها مع المنتخب ويسهم في إحرازها‏.‏
في الوقت نفسه وصف أحمد عيد عبدالملك مهاجم المنتخب العسكري هذه البطولة بأنها فاتحة خير عليه حيث رزق خلالها بمولودته الأولي كما نجح في إحرازها من قبل وظهر خلالها بمستوي طيب للغاية يؤهله للانضمام إلي صفوف المنتخب الوطني‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

زفة لمنتخب مصر العسكري..من المطار حتي جهاز الرياضة
أسر اللاعبين والجمهور كانوا في استقبال الأبطال والاحتفال بهم
سمير زاهر: اللقب فاتحة خير للكرة المصرية


أناب المشير حسين طنطاوي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربي اللواء أركان حرب ممدوح عبدالحق مستشار وزير الدفاع في استقبال بعثة منتخب مصر العسكري لكرة القدم الفائزة ببطولة العالم العسكرية رقم "42" التي اقيمت بمدينة حيدر أباد بالهند. 
ايضا كان في حفل الاستقبال اللواء مصطفي كامل رئيس جهاز الرياضة العسكري والكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم ومدحت البلتاجي مدير المكتب التنفيذي للمجلس القومي للرياضة والسباح العالمي عبداللطيف أبو هيف وعدد من كبار قادة القوات المسلحة وجماهير غفيرة ظلت تهتف للفريق من المطار حتي وصل إلي مقر جهاز الرياضة العسكري ثم اقيم لهم حفل صغير بالطبل والمزمار البلدي وسط المسئولين واسر اللاعبين. 
تم فتح صالة كبار الزوار لاستقبال ابطال المنتخب العسكري وكان الاستقبال اكثر من رائع حيث تم تطويق اعناق اللاعبين والجهاز الفني والاداري بالورود. 
قد اهدي اللاعبون والجهاز الفني هذا الانجاز للرئيس مبارك رئيس الجمهورية القائد الأعلي للقوات المسلحة وللمشير حسين طنطاوي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربي. 
أكد اللواء أركان حرب مصطفي كامل رئيس جهاز الرياضة العسكري ان منتخب مصر العسكري حقق انجازاً غير مسبوق وهو الفوز بالبطولة 5 مرات منها 4 مرات خارج القاهرة بالمغرب وكرواتيا والمانيا والهند. 
قال ان الفريق قدم أفضل وأقوي العروض في البطولة بروح عالية وانضباط والتزام وروح قتالية ورجوله في الملعب وتعاون تام في المباريات وتشجيع منقطع النظير من البدلاء. 
اشاد اللواء مصطفي كامل باللاعبين الابطال الذين كانوا علي مستوي الحدث العالمي وعند حسن الظن بهم طوال مباريات البطولة التي توجوها بالفوز باللقب الخامس. 
اعرب رئيس جهاز الرياضة عن سعادته واعتزازه وفخره بكل اللاعبين الذين شرفوا الكرة المصرية ونجحوا عن جدارة في رفع علم مصر فوق منصة التتويج. 
أكد اللواء مصطفي كامل ان حفل تكريم ينتظر الابطال خلال أيام حتي لايتعارض مع مباريات الدوري العام. 
شهر الانتصارات 
قال رئيس جهاز الرياضة أن كأس العالم هذه المرة له طبيعة خاصة حيث يواكب ذكري عزيزة عند كل المصريين لانها جاءت في شهر اكتوبر شهر الانتصارات وليواكب ايضا احتفالات مصر والقوات المسلحة بهذه الذكري الغالية علينا جميعاً. 
من جانبه أكد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم أن القوات المسلحة بقيادة المشير حسين طنطاوي عودتنا علي كل ما هو جديد وحصول منتخب مصر العسكري علي بطولة العالم شيء طبيعي لما يتمتع به الفريق من انضباط والتزام فضلا عن ان هناك منظومة رائعة وراء هذا الحدث. 
اشار زاهر إلي أن بطولة العالم العسكرية ستكون فاتحة خير علي المنتخب الوطني قبل بطولة الأمم الافريقية بغانا .2008 
قال سمير زاهر أن الاتحاد قرر اقامة حفل تكريم لابطال كأس العالم العسكري في اقرب وقت يحدده اللواء مصطفي كامل حتي لايتعارض مع مباريات الدوري. 
اختتم زاهر تصريحاته بان انجاز المنتخب العسكري اسعد كل المصريين وجاء هذا الانجاز ليتواكب مع شهر اكتوبر شهر الانتصارات. 
هدفنا اللقب 
من جانبه قال اللواء عبدالجابر أحمد المشرف علي المنتخب اننا وضعنا في اعتبارنا منذ البداية وقبل السفر ان نعود باللقب الخامس وهو هدفنا الرئيسي من البطولة.. وبالفعل تحقق ذلك بفضل الالتزام والنظام الذي تم تطبيقه علي جميع افراد البعثة داخل وخارج الملعب. كما كانت الروح عالية في المباريات وهو ما ساهم في حسم بعض المباريات ومنها مباراة الهند في دور الثمانية والتي امتدت الي وقت اضافي مدته نصف ساعة علي شوطين. 
اما العميد منير حجازي المدير الفني فقال نستحق البطولة عن جدارة واستحقاق فقد قدمنا مباريات عالية المستوي وكان اللاعبون عند حسن الظن في ظل غياب مجموعة اساسية من اللاعبين للانضمام للمنتخب الوطني لكن المجموعة التي شاركت معنا في الهند كانت علي قدر المسئولية. 
قال حجازي ان المباريات التي لعبها الفريق اتسمت بالقوة والندية خاصة في الادوار التالية أمام الهند البلد منظم البطولة في دور الثمانية ومع قطر في الدور قبل النهائي وايضا مع الكاميرون في نهائي البطولة. 
اضاف ان فوزنا بالبطولة لم يأت بضربة حظ أو صدفة بل جاء بمجهود وعن جدارة واستحقاق. 
إنجاز تاريخي 
أما أحمد الكاس المدرب العام فقال الحمد لله اجتهدنا في مشوار البطولة ولم يضيع الله سبحانه وتعالي جهدنا وتكلل ذلك بكأس العالم واثني الكاس علي اداء الفريق في المباريات الست التي لعبها منتخب مصر في البطولة وبتركيزهم وبالتزامهم في جميع المباريات. 
ووصف احمدالكاس اللاعبين بأنهم كانوا نجوما وعلي قدر المسئولية وحققوا الكأس عن جدارة واستحقاق برغم بعض الصعوبات التي واجهتنا في بداية المشوار. 
أما الكابتن شريف عبدالمنعم مدرب حراس المرمي فقال: منتخب مصر يستحق هذا اللقب عن جدارة لانه كان الافضل من كافة الوجوه لعبا والتزاما وانضباطا وخلقا. 
اشاد عبدالمنعم بحراسة الثلاثة محمد فتحي وغريب حافظ وإبراهيم فرج وبمستواهم العالي طوال مباريات البطولة وقال انهم يستحقون امتياز في البطولة فلم تستقبل شباكنا إلا مرة واحدة. 
تفوقنا علي أنفسنا 
العقيد عبدالجليل إمام المدير الإداري للمنتخب والجندي المجهول وصاحب الجهد الوفير مع المنتخب فقال: لقد تفوقنا علي انفسنا خلال مشوار البطولة ونجحنا بفض الله سبحانه وتعالي في التغلب علي كافة العقبات ووصلنا لمنصة التتويج. 
المقدم عبدالناصر محمد "كابتن المنتخب" فقال: الحمد لله هذه الكأس تعتبر الأغلي لي مع منتخب مصر العسكري لأنها الرابعة لي مع المنتخب وستكون الأخيرة. 
فقد قررت اعتزال اللعب الدولي والتفرغ للعب المحلي مع فريق الشرطة في الدوري الممتاز "ب". 
اشاد عبدالناصر بالروح القتالية العالية التي ظهر عليها جميع اللاعبين طوال مباريات البطولة فضلا عن الالتزام والتركيز حتي تحقق الحلم وعدنا بالكأس الخامسة. 
احرز كل من اسامة حسني وعبدالحميد بسيوني 6 أهداف وفازا بلقب الهداف.. وقالوا لايشغلنا اللقب بقدر تركيزهما في المباريات بغض النظر عمن يسجل في المباريات وقد كان التعاون سمة جميع اللاعبين في الست مباريات التي لعبناها. 
بطولة صعبة 
من جانبه قال الكابتن سمير محمود عثمان الحكم المصري الذي رافق البعثة في البطولة والذي كان مرشحا لادارة المباراة النهائية لولا وصول منتخب مصر للنهائي إن البطولة كانت صعبة وشهدت منافسة قوية من بعض الدول خاصة الكاميرون وقطر والهند لكن نجوم مصر نجحوا في حصد اللقب ليكون الخامس في تاريخهم. 
يذكر أن سمير عثمان ادار لقاء كوريا الشمالية وقطر علي المركز الثالث

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب العسكري يصل إلي القاهرة محملا بفوائد اللقب الخامس
استقبال حافل لبطل العالم بحضور صقر وقيادات القوات المسلحة



وصلت أمس بعثة المنتخب العسكري لكرة القدم إلي القاهرة بعد حصولها علي كأس العالم العسكرية التي افتتحت منافساتها بحيدر آباد بالهند‏.‏
استطاع المنتخب الحصول علي اللقب الخامس في تاريخه ليحصد بذلك ثمار جهود الجهاز الفني واللاعبين‏,‏ ومن خلفهم اللواء عبدالجابر المشرف العام علي المنتخبات العسكرية‏..‏ولم لا فالمنظومة من بدايتها مستقرةومنظمة وهي إحدي سمات القوات المسلحة التي تتفوق بها دائما‏.‏
وكان في استقبال أبطال العالم المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة‏,‏ واللواء مصطفي كامل رئيس جهاز الرياضة العسكري والعديد من القيادات الرياضية والشبابية والعسكرية‏.‏
وقد وصلت إلي القاهرة عقب رحلة طويلة بدأت من الهند وبالتحديد من حيدر آباد ووصلت إلي مدينة دبي‏(‏ ترانزيت‏)‏ لمدة‏6‏ ساعات ومنها إلي مطار القاهرة الدولي‏..‏ وكانت البعثة قد احتفلت بالفوز قبل استقلال الطائرة في الفندق وأيضا بجولة جماعية هي الأولي للفريق منذ أن وطأت أقدامه الهند‏.‏ حيث كان التركيز كبيرا للحصول علي اللقب والعودة بكأس البطولة وهو ما تحقق بالفعل نتيجة الالتزام وأن الجميع يعرف الدور المطلوب منه‏.‏
ومن المنتظر أن يكون هناك تكريم للبعثة من قبل القوات المسلحة طبقا للبروتوكول المعمول به في مثل هذه المناسبات‏..‏ وباستعراض طريق المنتخب العسكري خلال البطولة نجد أنه تخطي منافسيه بعدد وافر من الأهداف اللهم إلا لقاء منتخب الهند صاحب الأرض الذي تغلب عليه بهدف مقابل لاشئ‏.‏ المنتخب احرز‏23‏ هدفا في البطولة مما يدل علي أن طموح اللاعبين للفوز جاء مصحوبا بأداء جيد متفاهم بين عناصره‏,‏ وتسابق الجميع في اخراج صورة طيبة للمنتخب‏,‏ واستطاع أسامة حسني وعبدالحميد بسيوني الفوز بلقب هداف البطولة مناصفة برصيد‏6‏ أهداف لكل لاعب‏.‏

ولا تقف فوائد المنتخب عند الفوز باللقب الخامس والحصول علي كأس البطولة‏,‏ وإنما هناك العديد من الفوائد الفنية ولعل أهمها علي الإطلاق الحالة الفنية التي ارتفعت لأكثر من لاعب مثل عبدالحميد بسيوني الذي عاد إلي التهديف بعد أن توقفت أهدافه في المسابقة المحلية‏,‏ وهو نفس الحال لأسامة حسني والتي كانت البطولة بمثابة إعداد جديد للاعب الذي لم يشارك في معظم مبارياته مع الأهلي‏.‏

ومن جانبه صرح الدكتور محمد حجازي سفير مصر لدي الهند قبل عودة الفريق بأن فوز مصر بكأس البطولة لكرة القدم للمرة الخامسة يعد انتصارا ليس فقط لمصر وإنما لإفريقيا كلها‏.‏

وقال إن المنتخب المصري العسكري حقق انجازا كبيرا بفوزه بكأس العالم العسكرية رقم‏(43).‏

وأوضح حجازي أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب العسكري كان قد أهدي البطولة للرئيس حسني مبارك والمشير حسين طنطاوي وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي‏.‏ وأضاف أن هذا اللقب العالمي يعد الخامس للمنتخب العسكري المصري الذي فاز بالبطولة من قبل أربع مرات في أعوام‏2005,2003,1999,1993.‏ وقد أقام السفير حفل تكريم للاعبين بحضور الملحق العسكري العقيد بسام عبدالرءوف ووزير الدفاع الهندي بالام راجو‏.‏ وأضاف السفير حجازي أن مصر فخورة بما حققه المنتخب العسكري خاصة أن أداء اللاعبين كان طيبا ومشرفا مما أهلهم للفوز بلقب البطولة عن جدارة واستحقاق‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

الاتحاد العربي للرياضة العسكرية يهنئ المشير بفوز المنتخب


أرسل الدكتور سامي عاشور امين عام الاتحاد العربي للرياضة العسكرية برقية تهنئة إلي المشير حسين طنطاوي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربي‏,‏ بعدما استطاع المنتخب العسكري الفوز ببطولة العالم للمرة الخامسة‏.‏كما ارسل الامين العام ايضا برقية إلي اللواء مصطفي كامل رئيس جهاز الرياضة العسكري هنأ فيها علي استمرار النجاح كأبطال للعالم‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب الشباب يؤكد جدارته ويفوز علي عمان‏4/‏ صفر
وطرد حمدي السعيد من المعسكر

أعرب ربيع ياسين المدرب العام لمنتخب الشباب لكرة القدم عن سعادته بفوز فريقه الكبير علي نظيره العماني‏4/‏ صفر أمس الأول بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏..‏ احرز أهداف اللقاء كل من أحمد حسن وحسام عرفات ومحمد مصطفي وأحمد شكري‏..‏ حضر اللقاء الكابتن محمود الجوهري ـ المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمشرف العام علي الفريق ومعه عبدالعزيز عبدالشافي وعدد كبير من رجال القوات المسلحة من أجل مؤازرة الفريق خلال المباراة ـ يأتي ذلك ضمن خطة المرحلة الثانية من الإعداد قبل خوض تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الإفريقية برواندا مارس‏2009‏ ثم نهائيات كأس العالم بمصر يوليو من نفس العام‏.‏ ومن جانبه علق ربيع ياسين ـ المدرب العام للمنتخب علي اللقاء قائلا‏:‏ إنه سعيد بالأداء الذي ظهر عليه جميع اللاعبين باستثناء بعض الفترات خلال اللقاء الذي ابتعد فيها بعض اللاعبين عن مستواهم‏..‏ وأشار ربيع ياسين إلي أن منتخب عمان فريق جيد يضم لاعبين مميزين يقودهم جهاز فني علي أعلي مستوي بقيادة رشيد جابر‏,‏ وقال‏:‏ إن المنتخب يشهد تقدما ملموسا في مستواه وقد عادت المباراة بالفائدة الكبيرة علي الفريقين‏..‏

وأكد أن الفترة المقبلة ستشهد عددا من المباريات الدولية أمام بعض المنتخبات أمثال فرنسا وإسبانيا والبرتغال وألمانيا والنمسا وانجلترا وفنلندا والدنمارك والسويد وإيطاليا وتونس والجزائر وليبيا‏..‏ وقال إن الكابتن محمود الجوهري قد صدق علي هذه المباريات ووافق عليها وجار إرسال خطابات للاتحادات التي تتبعها هذه المنتخبات من أجل الاتفاق علي موعد إقامة المباريات عن طريق علاء عبدالعزيز ـ المدير الإداري للمنتخب‏..‏ وقال إن الاستعدادات تدخل مرحلتها الجادة وتأخذ شكلا آخر بعد أن انتهت مرحلة البنية الأساسية لقوام المنتخب ووصلنا الآن للمرحلة الوسطي والتي ارتفع فيها الأداء وظهر الانسجام والتوافق في صفوف المنتخب بقيادة ربيع ياسين‏.‏
وعلي صعيد الإصابات مازالت المحاولات تجري علي قدم وساق من أجل شفاء كل من مصطفي جلال الذي تعرض لشرخ في الأنكل مما أدي إلي وضع قدمه في الجبس لمدة أسبوعين تحت إشراف د‏.‏طارق سليمان وعمرو المطراوي وعصام عبدالرءوف‏,‏ كما يتابع الجهاز الفني حالة محمد أبويوسف الذي أصيب بشد في العضلة الضامة تستدعي علاجه لمدة‏10‏ أيام‏.‏ ومن أجل استمرار الانضباط والجدية قرر ربيع ياسين معاقبة اللاعب حمدي السعيد بطرده من معسكر الفريق لما بدر من اللاعب عندما تلفظ بكلمات مما أثار حفيظة ربيع ياسين الذي قرر مغادرته للمعسكر علي الفور قبل اللقاء الودي مباشرة‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب يبدأ الاستعداد لكأس لأمم بأربع مباريات إفريقية



يخاطب الجهاز الفني للمنتخب عدة منتخبات إفريقية حاليا لمواجهة أربعة منها قبل انطلاق بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية في إطار استعداد المنتخب للبطولة التي تقام في غانا في يناير 2008.
وقال حماده صدقي المدرب المساعد لمنتخب مصر في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com يوم الإثنين إن الجهاز خاطب العديد من المنتخبات الإفريقية خاصة المشاركة في المجموعة الأولى والثانية في كأس الأمم الإفريقية للاستعداد للبطولةوتضم المجموعة الأولى في كأس الأمم الإفريقية فرق غانا ونامبيا وغينيا والمغرب، أما المجموعة الثانية فتضم نيجيريا وبنين ومالي وكوت ديفوار.وأضاف صدقي أنه سيتم الاختيار من بين المنتخبات على عدة عوامل أبرزها الموافقة على المواعيد التي قررها الجهاز للبرنامج.وحدد الجهاز الفني الفترة من ثلاثة إلى 16 يناير المقبل كي يخوض خلالها المباريات الأربع.ووقع المنتخب المصري في المجموعة الثالثة في كأس الأمم الإفريقية مع الكاميرون وزامبيا والسودان.وتابع صدقي أن الجهاز قرر خوض المباراة الأولى والأخيرة في القاهرة، بينما يرغب في الخروج لمواجهة منتخبين خارج الحدود في المباراة الثانية والثالثة.إلى ذلك، اقترب الجهاز الفني من إعلان أسماء 22 لاعب للمشاركة في دورة الألعاب العربية في مصر التي تبدأ منافسات كرة القدم فيها من 13 إلى 22 نوفمبر المقبل.وأوضح صدقي أن الجهاز الفني قرر استغلال تلك البطولة للدفع ببعض اللاعبين الدوليين البعيدين عن المشاركة مع المنتخب منذ فترة في إطار لإمكانية إعدادهم قبل كأس الأمم الإفريقية.

----------


## محمود زايد

منتخب مصر يحتل المركز الـ 39 عالميا فى تصنيف الفيفا


تقدم المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم فى الترتيب الدولي للمنتخبات واحتل المركز ال39 عالميا وأصبح فى صدارة المنتخبات العربية في حين احتل المنتخب المغربى المركز ال 42 عالميا والمنتخب التونسى المركز ال 43 عالميا فى التصنيف الشهرى للاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "الفيفا".وذكر بيان صادر عن الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم الأربعاء على موقعه الإلكترونى أن المنتخب المصرى تقدم فى الترتيب بعدما خاض مباراتين خلال الشهر الجارى وفاز فى الأولى على بتسوانا وصعد إلى نهائيات الأمم الأفريقية غانا 2008 ولقى الهزيمة فى المباراة الثانية أمام اليابان وديا.وأضاف البيان أن الأرجنتين احتلت المركز الأول ضمن ترتيب أفضل منتخبات العالم ثم إيطاليا في المركز الثاني, والبرازيل في المركز الثالث ثم فرنسا في المركز الرابع وألمانيا في المركز الخامس.وجاء ترتيب أفضل المنتخبات العربية كالآتى مصر في المركز 39 وتونس رقم 42 ثم المغرب 43 واحتلت السعودية المركز 52 والعراق 69, بينما جاء ترتيب أفضل المنتخبات الأفريقية كالآتي 19- نيجيريا, 23 -الكاميرون, 31 - غينيا, 32 - كوت ديفوار, 34 -السنغال.

----------


## محمود زايد

هروباً من المأزق العربي
شحاتة يستعين ببعض المحترفين غير الأساسيين
طلب من "فتحي" و"غالي" و"سعيد" الاستئذان من أنديتهم ..للمشاركة في الدورة
قائمة أولي تضم 30 لاعباً .. وعدلي في غانا للاطمئنان علي الإقامة .. شيكابالا خارج الحسابات


جلسة عائلية جمعت الكابتن محمود الجوهري والجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة وجهازه المعاون حيث تناول الجوهري الشاي مع شحاتة وتطرق الحديث إلي نظام مسابقات قطاع الناشئين وكذلك منتخب الشباب ولم يتم التطرق إلي ما يخص المنتخب الأول حيث ابدي الجوهري ثقته الكاملة في الجهاز الفني. 
من ناحية أخري اتفق الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني علي ارسال قائمة أولية للجنة المنظمة لدورة الألعاب العربية تتضمن 30 لاعبا علي أن يتم اختيار 22 لاعبا من بينهم قبل انطلاق البطولة مباشرة وذلك في ضوء خطابات الاستعجال التي يتلقاها اتحاد الكرة من اللجنة المنظمة. 
كما اتفق الجهاز الفني علي سفر المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب مطلع الأسبوع المقبل إلي غانا لإعداد كافة ترتيبات استقبال بعثة منتخبنا الوطني هناك حتي لا تحدث أية مفاجآت مع اقتراب انطلاق البطولة. 
أجري الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب اتصالا بعدد من اللاعبين المحترفين غير المشاركين مع أنديتهم لمعرفة امكانية مشاركتهم مع المنتخب الوطني في الدورة العربية المقبلة وذلك في محاولة من الجهاز الفني للهروب من المأزق العربي من ناحية ولإعدادهم وتجهيزهم قبل ضمهم لمعسكر المنتخب الطويل استعدادا لأمم أفريقيا من ناحية أخري. 
واللاعبون الذين تم الاتصال بهم هم أحمد فتحي لاعب الأهلي المعار إلي نادي كاظمة الكويتي خاصة بعد أن تقرر توقف الدوري الكويتي نظرا لمشاركة منتخبهم الأول في الدورة العربية فطلب شحاتة من فتحي استئذان إدارة ناديه في مشاركته مع المنتخب في هذه الدورة. 
في حين أبدي الثنائي حسام غالي وابراهيم سعيد ترحيبهما بالفكرة ولكنهما طلب من الجهاز الفني مهلة لاستشارة إداري ناديهما. 
أكد الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب انه لم يتم خلال الاجتماع مناقشة موقف اللاعب شيكابالا من المنتخب لأن هذه الفكرة غير مطروحة مشيرا إلي أن الاجتماع تركز علي بحث التقرير الفني الذي سيتم التقدم به إلي مجلس الإدارة وكذلك علي برنامج اعداد المنتخب المطلوب في المرحلة القادمة. 
قال ان برنامج الإعداد لم يتغير منذ وضعه الجهاز الفني ويتم حاليا تسكين المباريات المقررة في التجمع الطويل الذي يتخلله 4 مباريات ودية وتم بالفعل ارسال الخطابات إلي منتخبات المجموعتين الأولي والثانية لتحديد الطرف الثاني في هذه المباريات. 
من جانبه أكد حمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد أن الجهاز الفني يسعي خلال الدورة العربية لتجهيز معظم لاعبيه قبل معسكر بطولة الأمم خاصة المحترفين الثلاثة حيث لم يشاركوا مع أنديتهم خلال الفترة الماضية.

----------


## محمود زايد

سعيد وغالي في قائمة المنتخب بالدورة العربية

قال حمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد للمنتخب إن الجهاز الفني قرر ضم إبراهيم سعيد لاعب أنقرة جودجو التركي وحسام غالي لاعب توتنام هوتسبر الإنجليزي إلى القائمة المشاركة في دورة الألعاب العربية في نوفمبر القادم.

وأضاف صدقي في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com يوم الأربعاء أن الجهاز الفني قرر ضم سعيد وغالي تمهيدا لضمهما إلى قائمة المنتخب التي ستشارك في كأس الأمم الإفريقية في غانا.

وأشار مدرب المنتخب إلى أن البطولة العربية ستكون فرصة جيدة لإعداد اللاعبين بعد غيابهما عن صفوف أنقرة وتوتنام منذ بداية الموسم بسبب مشاكل مع إدارتي الناديين.وكان غالي ابتعد عن صفوف توتنام بسبب عدم حاجة الهولندي مارتن يول المدير الفني للفريق إلى جهوده وفشل انتقاله إلى فريق برمنجام سيتي ويتدرب حاليا مع الأهلي، بينما ابتعد سعيد عن صفوف أنقرة جودجو لخلافاته مع الألماني هانز بريجل المدير الفني للفريق غير أنه عاد إلى تركيا مرة أخرى بعد قرار من إدارة النادي التركي.كما أكد صدقي أن مشاركة المنتخب الكويتي في البطولة ستتيح للجهاز الفني استدعاء أحمد فتحي لاعب كاظمة المعار إليه من النادي الأهلي.وتلعب مصر في المجموعة الأولى مع ليبيا والإمارات وفلسطين.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب في مأزق قبل أمم إفريقيا
اعتذار كوت ديفوار وجنوب إفريقيا وغانا عن عدم اللعب وديا مع حامل اللقب 

عقد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم اجتماعا ــ أخيرا ــ مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول بقيادة حسن شحاتة لمناقشة برنامج اعداد الفريق في الفترة المقبلة وآخر المستجدات التي طرأت علي البرنامج خاصة بعد رفض بعض المنتخبات الافريقية التي تمت مخاطبتها مواجهة المنتخب المصري في يناير المقبل وعلي رأسها جنوب افريقيا وكوت ديفوار وغانا حيث وقفت هذه المنتخبات علي برنامج الاعداد الخاص بها قبل انطلاق بطولة الأمم الافريقية بغانا‏2008‏ وحددت اللقاءت التجريبية التي ستخوضها استعدادا للبطولة‏.‏

وكان الجهاز الفني للمنتخب قد استبعد منتخبي تونس والمغرب من حساباته في الفترة المقبلة حيث يحتمل ان يلتقي بهما المنتخب في حالة صعوده لدور الثمانية للبطولة‏.‏
ومازال الجهاز الفني للفريق ينتظر وصول بعض المنتخبات وعلي رأسها نيجيريا والسنغال ومالي وانجولا وغينيا تمهيدا لملاقاة أي منها في يناير المقبل حيث اشترط الجهاز الفني للفريق خوض مباراتين من الأربع خلال المعسكر الذي سيقيمه الفريق في احدي الدول الافريقية التي لم تتحدد حتي الان‏.‏
وكانت حالة من الارتياح قد سيطرت علي الجهاز الفني للفريق بعد عودة حسام غالي لاعب توتنهام الانجليزي لناديه وتزايد فرص في مشاركته خاصة بعد تولي مدير فني جديد مسئولية الفريق وهو مايعني زيادة فرص اللاعب في المشاركة بشكل أساسي مع المنتخب الوطني في بطولة أمم افريقيا بغانا‏8..2‏ والتي يعتبرها الجهاز الفني الأهم في نظره كما تلقي الجهاز الفني للفريق أمس اتصالا هاتفيا من الاعب أحمد فتحي اللاعب كاظمة الكويتي يخبره بموافقة مسئولي ناديه علي مشاركته مع المنتخب الأول في دورة الألعاب العربية‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

زاهر يؤكد مشاركة المنتخب الأول في دورة الألعاب العربية

أكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم المصري أن المنتخب الأول سيشارك في دورة الألعاب العربية التي تبدأ منافساتها في 11 نوفمبر الجاري في القاهرة، مشيرا إلى أن قرار منع المتخبات الإفريقية المشاركة كأس الأمم لا تشارك في بطولات أخرى غير ملزم.وقال زاهر في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com يوم الجمعة: "قرار عدم المشاركة صادر من الشركة الراعية للبطولة وليس من اللجنة التنفيذية للاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف)".وأضاف زاهر أن الشركة أصدرت هذا القرار في عام 1995 خوفا من الإصابات وتأثر البطولة إذا شارك أكثر من منتخب، ولكن هذا القرار لا ينطبق على البطولة العربية لأن المنتخب المصري فقط الذي سيشارك.
وكان الكاف قد أرسل خطابا مؤخرا يحذر فيه من المشاركة بالمنتخب الأول في البطولة.وتلعب مصر في المجموعة الأولى في البطولة العربية مع ليبيا والإمارات وفلسطين وتضم المجموعة الثانية السعودية والسودان واليمن والكويت قبل أن يرسل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم خطابا تحذيريا من مشاركة المنتخب الكويتي.ولن تشارك من المنتخبات المشاركة في كأس الأمم الإفريقية سوى مصر والسودان التي أكدت من قبل مشاركتها بالمنتخب الأوليمبي.

----------


## محمود زايد

أزمة في اتحاد الكرة بسبب راعي المباريات الودية للمنتخب

نشبت أزمة بين رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم المصري ونائبه أحمد شوبير بسبب اختيار الشركة التي ستنظم مباريات المنتخب الودية في الفترة المقبلة، بعد اختيار زاهر للشركة الأعلى في العرض المالي.
وقال مصدر مسؤول داخل اتحاد الكرة في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com إن اختيار زاهر للشركة الراعية دون تقديم كل العروض المالية المقدمة للاتحاد من أربع شركات.وأضاف المصدر أنه تقدمت أربع شركات للاتحاد المصري لتنظيم مباريات ودية للمنتخب الوطني، واختار زاهر العرض الأعلى ماديا والذي تبلغ قيمته 130 ألف دولار لكل مباراة.وتابع أن شوبير وأعضاء المجلس كانوا يرغبون في تقديم كل العروض للمناقشة قبل اختيار أحدها وعرضه لمجرد التصديق عليه.يذكر أن الشركة الفرنسية التي كانت تقوم على تنظيم مباريات الفريق القومي اعتذرت عن استكمال تنظيم مباريات المنتخب بعد الخسائر التي شهدتها الشركة في المباريات الودية السابقة لعدم الإقبال الجماهيري.

----------


## محمود زايد

الكاف يوافق علي مشاركة منتخب مصر الأول في الدورة العربية

انحاز الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم‏(‏ الكاف‏)‏ للروح الرياضية وأسرة كرة القدم في القارة السمراء وهو موقف ليس جديد علي الكاف لكنه يؤكد تقديره لمكانة مصر ومساهمتها في تدعيم اللعبة في المنطقة‏.‏ولذلك كان منطقيا أن يوافق الكاف علي مشاركة المنتخب الوطني الأول‏,‏ وكذلك منتخب السودان الشقيق في دورة الالعاب العربية التي تنطلق منافساتها في الفترة من‏11‏ إلي‏25‏ نوفمبر الحالي‏,‏ وهو الحدث الأهم في الفترة الحالية نظرا لضخامة حجم المشاركين في مختلف الالعاب‏,‏ الأمر الذي يؤكد نجاحها بشكل غير مسبوق نظرا للجهد المبذول لتحقيق ذلك‏.‏

قرار الكاف لم يكن سهلا لكنه احتاج إلي حيثيات منطقية أستطاع الطرف المصري المتمثل في اتحاد الكرة توفيرها بسهولة وهو الأمر الذي كان سببا في تدعيم وجهة نظر اتحاد الكرة وموافقة الاتحاد الافريقي علي مشاركة مصر وكذلك السودان بالمنتخبات الاولي‏,‏ كان سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة رغم ظروفه الصحية الصعبة‏,‏ والتي أستلزمت تحديد اقامته داخل منزله لضمان شفائه سريعا‏,‏ قد أقام غرفة عمليات في منزله بمصر الجديدة منذ صباح أمس لحسم هذه المشكلة خاصة وان أستعدادات المنتخب الوطني باتت علي الأبواب وأنه لايصح ان تنظم مصر دورة بهذا الحجم العالمي دون مشاركة المنتخب الوطني الاول لضمان نجاحها جماهيريا وأطمئنان عشاق اللعبة علي الفريق الذي سيشارك في كأس الأمم‏2008‏ في غانا‏.‏ وبعد مفاوضات هاتفية قادها سمير زاهر وصلت لأعلي المستويات أمكن تفهم الاتحاد الافريقي وموافقته علي مشاركة المنتخب الوطني الاول ليحصل زاهر بعدها علي جرعة علاجية تزيل آثار هذا التوتر الذي أستمر اكثر من‏5‏ ساعات ويؤكد للمهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة علي مشاركة المنتخب ومساندة اتحاد الكرة لنجاح دورة الالعاب العربية التي يحتضنها الوطن‏,‏ والتأكيد علي الاستعداد من
الآن لضمان التنظيم الجيد لبطولة العالم للشباب‏2009‏ والتي يشرف عليها المهندس هاني أبوريدة رئيس اللجنة المنظمة وصاحب التجربة الناجحة في أمم افريقيا‏2006.‏ وعقب ذلك اتصل سمير زاهر بحسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب للاطمئنان علي خطوات اعداد المنتخب للمشاركة في الدورة‏,‏ بالشكل الذي يسمح بالمنافسة علي الميدالية الذهبية‏.‏
وبذلك انتهي السيناريو الذي قاده البعض في الخفاء لوضع العراقيل أمام مشاركة منتخب مصر الاول والمساهمة في نجاح الدورة رغم الجهود الضخمة المبذولة‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

استعداداً للدورة العربية
ضم بركات للمنتخب..واستبعاد غالي وعمرو
الجهاز الفني في منزل زاهر قبل إعلان القائمة
إنهاء مشكلة الاتحاد الأفريقي.. نظيف يوقع العقد غداً مع الكاف


علمت "المساء" أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة استقر علي اختيار 6 لاعبين من نجوم الأهلي لقائمة الفريق التي تشارك في الدورة العربية وهم عصام الحضري ومحمد أبوتريكة وشادي محمد ووائل جمعة وعماد متعب بجانب محمد بركات الذي يعود إلي صفوف المنتخب وقد أجل شحاتة إعلان أسمائهم ضمن القائمة التي تعلن رسميا اليوم تحسبا لتعرض أحدهم للاصابة في مباراة الأهلي الهامة أمام النجم الساحلي التونسي في لقاء العودة بنهائي بطولة الأندية الأفريقية أبطال الدوري. 
تشهد القائمة بعض الوجوه الجديدة مثل مهاجم الزمالك شريف أشرف بعد ان قدم نادي الزمالك تقريرا طبيا للاتحاد يتضمن اصابة عمرو زكي مهاجم الفريق ويحتاج إلي 10 أيام راحة سلبية وسيتم عرض التقرير علي الجهاز الطبي للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب والدكتور حسام الأبراشي. 
وتأكد غياب حسام غالي المحترف بنادي توتنهام الانجليزي الذي يتدرب حاليا مع الأهلي ناديه السابق بسبب عدم رد النادي الانجليزي حتي الآن بالموافقة من عدمه علي اشتراك اللاعب مع المنتخب في الدورة العربية ونفس الظروف تنطبق علي أحمد فتحي المحترف في نادي كاظمة الكويتي بينما تأكد انضمام إبراهيم سعيد بعد موافقة ناديه علي المشاركة مع المنتخب. 
وتضم القائمة محمود فتح الله وسيد معوض وحسني عبدربه وعمر جمال ومحمد حمص وعاهد عبدالمجيد وعبدالرحمن محيي وهاني سعيد وأسامة محمد وأحمد المحمدي وأحمد حسن "المحلة" ومحمد عبدالمنصف وأمير توفيق وجمعة مشهور ومحمد فضل. 
ويقوم الجهاز الفني المكون من حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بزيارة للكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد بمنزله لتعرضه لوعكة صحية منذ ثلاثة أيام. 
أكد رئيس الاتحاد أنه تلقي موافقة رسمية بمشاركة المنتخب الوطني في الدورة العربية من الاتحاد الأفريقي بعد إجراء عدة اتصالات مع مسئولي الكاف. 
وأضاف ان مشكلة الاتحاد الأفريقي انتهت تماما وأصبحت الأرض ملكا له وسيتم توقيع العقد في حضور الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء ومسئول الاتحاد الأفريقي برئاسة عيسي حياتو بالاضافة للمهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة.

----------


## محمود زايد

ضم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم علاء إبراهيم لاعب بيتروجيت وهداف الدوري برصيد‏10‏ أهداف إلي صفوف الفريق خلال معسكره الحالي استعدادا للدورة العربية‏,‏ وهي المرة الاولي التي ينضم فيها علاء إبراهيم إلي صفوف المنتخب الوطني منذ عام‏99‏ حين كان يتولي الكابتن الجوهري تدريب المنتخب وقتها‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر يعطي لاعبيه راحة لمتابعة نهائي إفريقيا

القاهرة/أ ش أ/قال الكابتن شوقى غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر أن الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق قرر إعطاء جميع اللاعبين راحة سلبية الجمعة لمتابعة مباراة الاهلي والنجم الساحلي التونسي فى نهائي دوري رابطة الابطال الافريقية.

وقال شوقي غريب - فى تصريح له الخميس - إن تجمع معسكرالمنتخب سيكون فى الواحدة من بعد ظهر السبت يؤدى بعدها المنتخب مرانا فى الرابعة عصرا بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة ثم يتوجه الفريق مساء نفس اليوم إلى بورسعيد استعدادا لخوض منافسات دورة الالعاب العربية.

واضاف غريب أن مصر ستلعب فى مجموعة بورسعيد التى تضم منتخبات ليبيا والامارات وفلسطين مشيرا إلى إنه فى حالة صدارة مصر للمجموعة ستعلب فى الدور قبل النهائى بمدينة بورسعيد بينما تقام المباراة النهائية يوم 25 من الشهر الجاري باستاد القاهرة الدولي

جدير بالذكر أن معسكر المنتخب يضم 25 لاعبا هم : عصام الحضرى "الأهلى" وائل جمعة "الأهلى" شادى محمد "الأهلى" محمد أبو تريكة "الأهلى" عماد متعب "الأهلى" أسامة حسنى "الأهلى" محمد بركات "الأهلى" محمد عبد المنصف "الزمالك" محمود فتح الله "الزمالك" محسن هنداوى "غزل المحلة" أحمد حسن فرج "غزل المحلة" أسامة محمد "بتروجيت" وليد سليمان "بتروجيت" محمد حمص "الإسماعيلي" عمر جمال "الإسماعيلي" هانى سعيد "الإسماعيلي" سيد معوض "الإسماعيلي" حسني عبد ربه "الإسماعيلي" المعتصم بالله سالم "الإسماعيلي" أحمد سلامة "الترسانة" أحمد المحمدي "أنبى" أمير توفيق "أسمنت السويس" إبراهيم سعيد "أنقرة جودجو (تركيا)" حسام غالي "توتنهام هوتسبير (إنجلترا)" علاء ابراهيم "بتروجيت" الذى دخل المعسكر الأربعاء بدلا من محمد فضل لاعب الاسماعيلى المصاب.
ومن المقرر أن ينضم لاعبو النادى الأهلى للمعسكر السبت عقب أداء مباراة العودة لنهائي دوري رابطة الابطال الافريقية أمام نادي النجم الساحلي التونسى والمقرر لها الجمعة.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني يتجمع اليوم ويتوجه إلي بورسعيد من أجل الدورة العربية
مسابقة كرة القدم مازال مصيرها غامضا
‏..‏ والاتجاه لإنقاذها من خلال مجموعة واحدة‏!‏

يتجمع لاعبو المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم من جديد اليوم بعد معسكر لمدة يومين أقيم نهاية الأسبوع الماضي ويتجه اللاعبون وجهازهم الفني في الواحدة ظهرا إلي مدينة بورسعيد للإقامة بها وخوض مباريات دورة الألعاب العربية التي تنظمها مصر‏,‏ حيث من المقرر‏,‏ حتي الآن‏,‏ أن يبدأ الفريق أولي مبارياته يوم‏13‏ نوفمبر الحالي‏,‏ بالرغم من أن شكل المسابقة مازال غامضا وغير محدد المعالم حتي الآن‏.‏

وتنتظر اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة نهاية اليوم لاتخاذ قرارها حول إقامة المسابقة في مجموعتين أو مجموعة واحدة من أجل إنقاذها‏,‏ وإن كان التعديل سيكون دمجها في مجموعة واحدة هو الأقرب إلي التنفيذ حتي الآن‏,‏ وسيترتب ذلك علي إمكان وصول منتخب فلسطين اليوم‏,‏ وفي حالة عدم مشاركته ستقام مسابقة كرة القدم من خلال مجموعة واحدة بنظام الدوري من دور واحد‏,‏ وستضم في هذه الحالة منتخبات مصر والسعودية والإمارات وليبيا والسودان‏,‏ وتتأهل الفرق الأربعة أصحاب المراكز من الأول إلي الرابع إلي الدور قبل النهائي‏,‏ وستحرص اللجنة وفقا لما قاله الكابتن هاني مصطفي الوزير المفوض من قبل جامعة الدول العربية علي إقامة المباريات علي ملعبي بورسعيد والإسماعيلية‏.‏

وبعيدا عن النواحي التنظيمية فإن المنتخب الوطني ستكتمل صفوفه في تجمع اليوم بانضمام لاعبي الأهلي بعد أداء مباراة النجم الساحلي في نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا أمس‏,‏ لذلك سيحرص الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ومعاونيه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان علي تجنب أي أحمال بدنية أو تدريبات عنيفة في بداية معسكر بورسعيد‏,‏ نظرا لأن لاعبي الأهلي مازالوا مجهدين‏,‏ وكذلك زملاءهم الذين خاضوا مباريات الأسبوع العاشر للدوري أخيرا أيضا‏,‏ ويستمر في الأحمال الخفيفة والتدريبات المهارية علي مدي يومين تقريبا‏,‏ ثم يبدأ تكثيف التدريبات تدريجيا بحيث تتماشي مع مباريات الدورة‏,‏ وذلك بعد معرفة طبيعة البطولة والفرق المنافسة بشكل نهائي‏.‏

وكان الجهاز الفني قد اختار‏25‏ لاعبا لهذه المهمة التي يبحث فيها عن الميدالية الذهبية وفقا لتصريحات الجهاز الفني‏,‏ ويعتبرها بطولة مستقلة يخوضها وليست مرتبطة بشيء أو حقل تجارب قبل بطولة الأمم الإفريقية بغانا‏2008,‏ كما أن البطولة تقام في مصر ولا يجدي شيئا سوي الفوز فيها برغم أن منتخب مصر قد يجد منافسة قوية من منتخب السعودية وضيف كأس آسيا الذي استعد جيدا للدورة بمباراتين وديتين فاز في الأولي علي ناميبيا‏1/‏ صفر وفي الثانية علي استونيا بالنتيجة نفسها‏,‏ ويأتي بكامل نجومه‏,‏ وكذلك منتخب الإمارات بطل كأس الخليج الماضية‏,‏ الذي يمتلك مجموعة من النجوم ومديرا فنيا محنكا هو الفرنسي برونو ميتسو‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

لحين وضوح الرؤية
المنتخب يرفض السفر لبورسعيد
حسن شحاتة ينتظر الاستقرار علي نظام منافسات الّرة أولاً
الحضري وأسامة حسني ووائل جمعة في التدريب

رفض الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة السفر إلي بورسعيد عقب مران المنتخب بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة كما كان مقرراً وفضل حسن شحاتة الانتظار في الفندق لحين حسم موقف المنتخب الفلسطيني من حيث امكانية حضوره للقاهرة وإقامة المباراة الأولي مع منتخبنا يوم الثلاثاء القادم أو تأجيلها خاصة وأن المباراة الثانية للمنتخب ستكون أمام الاماراتي يوم 16 من الشهر الجاري. 
ينتظر الجهاز الفني حسم موقف مسابقة كرة القدم بشكل عام من حيث اقامتها من مجموعة واحدة أو اثنين في ظل عدم وضوح الرؤية بهذا الشأن. 
في الوقت نفسه كلف الجهاز الفني سمير عدلي المدير الاداري للمنتخب الوطني بالاتصال بمسئولي نادي كاظمة الكويتي من أجل السماح لأحمد فتحي للمشاركة مع المنتخب الوطني في الدورة العربية خاصة بعد تأكد مشاركة المنتخب الكويتي في البطولة عقب قرار الفيفا برفع تجميد نشاط كرة القدم فضلا عن توقف الدوري الكويتي في هذه الفترة. 
رفض الجهاز الفني ايضاً إعلان اسماء اللاعبين الثلاثة المقرر استبعادهم حيث تنص لائحة الدورة العربية علي أن يضم كل فريق 22 لاعبا وأعلن الجهاز الفني أنه سيسافر بكامل لاعبيه ال 25 الذين اختارهم من قبل علي أن يحسم أمر المستبعدين قبل المباريات الرسمية مباشرة. 
طلب الجهاز الفني للمنتخب من لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة ضرورة تقديم مواعيد مباريات الأسابيع المتبقية في الدوري حتي الأسبوع ال 15 علي أن ينتهي الدور الأول كله يوم 22 ديسمبر المقبل. 
جاءت وجهة نظر حسن شحاتة في ضرورة حصول لاعبي المنتخب علي راحة سلبية لمدة ثلاثة أيام علي الأقل قبل الدخول في التجمع الطويل للمنتخب والذي سيبدأ يوم 26 ديسمبر ويستمر حتي نهاية بطولة الأمم الافريقية. 
أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني أن المنتخب سيواصل استعداداته الطبيعية وينتظر أي قرار للجنة المنظمة للدورة العربية. 
كان المنتخب الوطني قد أدي مرانه علي الملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة شارك فيه لاعبو الأهلي عصام الحضري ووائل جمعة وأسامة حسني وحضر شادي محمد كابتن الأهلي ولكن الجهاز الفني فضل عدم إشراكه في المران نظرا لحالته النفسية السيئة التي ظهر بها في حين تغيب كل من عماد متعب ومحمد أبوتريكة وبركات وعماد النحاس. 
ركز الجهاز الفني للمنتخب علي تحفيظ اللاعبين بعض الجمل التكتيكية خاصة لاعبي خط الهجوم وتألق الثنائي أحمد سلامة مهاجم الترسانة وعلاء إبراهيم مهاجم فريق بتروجيت بشكل أشاد به الجهاز الفني والحاضرون. 
قام الجهاز الفني بإجراء تقسيمة في منتصف الملعب بين فريقين اطمأن خلالها الجهاز الفني علي لاعبيه خاصة خط الدفاع من التصدي لهجمات الفريق المنافس وكذلك مساندة لاعبي الوسط للمهاجمين والمدافعين. 
سبق المران اجتماع للجهاز الفني بلاعبي المنتخب طالب خلاله حسن شحاتة لاعبي الأهلي بنسيان مباراة النجم الساحلي لأن هذه هي كرة القدم فيها الفائز والمهزوم والمهم ألا يؤثر ذلك علي مستواهم في المرحلة المقبلة. 
في نفس الوقت استطاع أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي اخراج عصام الحضري من حالته وتهيئته لحراسة مرمي المنتخب الوطني وذلك من خلال الجلسة المنفردة التي عقدها معه.

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني يقص الشريط العربي يواجــه الإمــارات فـــي بورسعيد‏..‏
وخمسة منتخبات فــي منافسات كــــرة الـقدم  

يخوض المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم أولي مبارياته بدورة الألعاب العربية الحادية عشرة أمام نظيره الإماراتي في السابعة مساء اليوم باستاد بورسعيد ضمن منافسات مجموعة واحدة بعد اقتصار المشاركة علي‏5‏ منتخبات هي السعودية وليبيا والسودان بخلاف المنتخبين المصري والاماراتي‏.‏ وكان المنتخب الوطني قد وصل أمس ببورسعيد ولاقي استقبالا كبيرا قبل خوضه لمرانه الأول باستاد بورسعيد علي صعيد استعدادات المنتخب المصري لمباراته الأولي مع منتخب الامارات اليوم في منافسات كرة القدم بالدورة العربية الحادية عشرة والتي تفتتح في تمام السابعة مساء‏.‏

وظلت الجماهير تهتف لجميع اللاعبين طوال فترة المران وخصت بالتحية لاعبي الأهلي في محاولة صادقة منها للخروج بهم من احباط خسارة النهائي أمام النجم الساحلي‏3/1.‏ ووضح من تدريبات الفريق أمس التي أشرف عليها حسن شحاتة المدير الفني وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان رغبة جميع اللاعبين في أن تكون منافسات دورة الألعاب العربية البداية الصادقة لعلاقة جديدة مع جمهور مصر بعيدا عن اخفاقات الماضي القريب علي صعيد المباريات الودية الدولية التي خاضها الفريق‏.‏ جاء المران حافلا بالندية استمر قرابة الـ‏80‏ دقيقة ركز خلالها حسن شحاتة علي تدريبات الإحماء والتصويب علي المرمي من جميع الأجناب وشهد تألقا لإبراهيم سعيد وأبوتريكة‏.‏

وفي نهاية المران أجري الجهاز الفني تقسيمة لمدة‏30‏ دقيقة شهدت حماسا بين اللاعبين وتألق خلالها علاء إبراهيم وأحرز هدفا رائعا نال تشجيع الجماهير‏.‏ كما خاض حراس المرمي تدريبات قوية تحت اشراف أحمد سليمان وكالعادة تألق عصام الحضري‏.‏

ومن جانبه أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني أن لقاء اليوم أمام الامارات في غاية الأهمية بالنسبة لفريقه فلابد من أن تكون انطلاقة البطولة العربية بالنسبة لمنتخبنا الوطني انطلاقة قوية وهذا يتحقق من خلال فوز كبير وعرض قوي يقنع الجماهير‏.‏ وأشار حسن شحاتة اي أنه متفائل للغاية بمجموعة اللاعبين الموجودة معه حاليا في قائمة الفريق فهم قادرون علي تحقيق طموح الجماهير المصرية في هذه البطولة رغم المنافسات القوية المتوقعة‏.‏ من ناحية أخري أرجأ حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم اعلان أسماء الأربعة لاعبين المستبعدين من قائمة الفريق المشاركة في الدورة العربية وذلك بسبب عدم انضمام عماد متعب مهاجم النادي الأهلي لمعسكر الفريق ببورسعيد حتي الآن وهو مادفع الجهاز الفني للفريق لتأخير اعلان أسماء المستبعدين حتي اليوم‏.‏ وتضم قائمة الفريق حاليا‏26‏ لاعبا بعد انضمام سعيد كمال مهاجم بلدية المحلة أمس الأول لصفوف الفريق تحسبا لاستبعاد عمر جمال مهاجم الاسماعيلي من معسكر الفريق بسبب الاصابة التي لحقت به أخيرا‏.‏ ومن المعروف ان قائمة الفريق في الدورة العربية تضم‏22‏ لاعبا وهو مايحتم علي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب ضرورة استبعاد أربعة لاعبين‏.‏

وكان الجهاز الفني للفريق ينوي الاعلان عن أسماء المستبعدين بعد مران الفريق أمس الا ان عدم انضمام عماد متعب مهاجم الأهلي أربك حسابات حسن شحاتة الذي كان ينوي الاعتماد عليه بشكل أساسي في ظل عدم وجود عدد كاف من المهاجمين في صفوف الفريق وكان الجهاز الفني للفريق قد استقر علي استبعاد سعيد كمال لاعب البلدية وأحمد سلامة مهاجم الترسانة وعمر جمال للاصابة الا أن غياب متعب جعل الجهاز الفني يؤجل إعلان المستبعدين لحين تبين الموقف النهائي لمتعب وهو مايسحدد بقاء أو استبعاد مهاجمي الترسانة وبلدية المحلة‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

كرة القدم تبدأ اليوم بمباراتين
المنتخب الوطني يلعب بكامل نجومه أمام منتخب الإمارات ببورسعيد
الأخضر السعودي يواجه صقور الجديان الصغار بالإسماعيلية‏!‏


تبدأ اليوم مسابقة كرة القدم بمدينتي بورسعيد والاسماعيلية داخل مجموعة واحدة بمشاركة خمسة منتخبات كما تحدد في النهاية‏,‏ حيث تقام اليوم مباراتان الأولي في الخامسة والربع مساء ويلتقي فيها منتخبا السعودية والسودان باستاد الاسماعيلية‏,‏ وفي المباراة الثانية يلعب المنتخب الوطني مع نظيره الاماراتي في السابعة والربع مساء باستاد بورسعيد‏.‏

ولايخفي علي أحد أن كرة القدم دائما تحظي بشعبية كبيرة‏,‏ وتعد دائما فاكهة الدورات سواءالعربية أو الافريقية أو الاوليمبية‏,‏ لذلك يأمل الجميع وفي مقدمتهم اللجنة المنظمة أن تمتلأ مدرجات استادي بورسعيد والاسماعيلية خلال المباريات‏,‏ كما يبحث الفرق المشاركة عن الفوز والظهور بشكل متميز لتعبر عن نفسها في هذا الملتقي العربي الذي غابت عنه كرة القدم في الدورات السابقة‏.‏

وبالطبع فان مباراة مصر والامارات ستخطف أنظار الجماهير اليوم ليس في مصر والامارات فقط ولكن في جميع الدول العربية‏,‏ ولهذا يحرص الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني أن يلعب بتشكيله الأساسي خلال مباراة اليوم‏,‏ باحثا عن الفوز فيها حتي وان كان المنافس قادما بفريق من لاعبي الصف الثاني‏,‏ حيث يري مسئولو منتخب مصر ـ وفقا لتصريحاتهم ـ أن أهمية الدورة بالنسبة لهم أكبر من جميع الفرق الأخري لانها تقام علي أرض مصر وقبول الاشتراك فيها بالمنتخب الاول يعني مسئولية الفوز بالمركز الأول‏!‏

والمقدمة السابقة تم ذكرها تمهيدا للحديث عن تشكيل وطريقة لعب المنتخب الوطني أمام الامارات اليوم‏,‏ حيث سيلعب بكامل نجومه وبتشكيلته الاساسية من بين اللاعبين المشاركين معه خاصة بعد انتظام لاعبي الاهلي جميعهم داخل المعسكر حتي عماد متعب الذي كان مقررا ان يصل بورسعيد مساء أمس‏,‏ ولذلك فمن المتوقع ان يبدأ منتخب مصر مباراة اليوم بعصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي وأمامه الدفاع سيد معوض وشادي محمد ووائل جمعة وهاني سعيد أو‏(‏ابراهيم سعيد‏)‏ وفي الوسط الرباعي ومحمد أبو تريكة وحسام غالي وحسني عبدربه ومحمد بركات وفي الهجوم أحمد حسن وأسامة حسني في حالة عدم مشاركة عماد متعب الذي يتأكد بنسبة كبيرة في لقاء اليوم‏,‏ وهذا التشكيل يأتي نابعا من طريقة اللعب بـ‏2/4/4‏ التي أعلن الجهاز الفني أنه سيلعب بها خلال مبارياته‏.‏

ونظرا لأن الأيام الماضية قد شهدت تدريبات خفيفة لمنتخب مصر لاتحمل سوي نواح خططية إلي حد ما بعيدا عن شخصية المنافس التي لم تظهر سوي بالأمس‏,‏ لذلك فان ما يتمناه الجميع أن يكون المنتخب الوطني متجانسا في أدائه اليوم تاركا وراءه كل الظروف العارضة التي لاحقته في هذه الدورة‏.‏

وفي المقابل‏,‏ فان المنافس الاماراتي قد يكون ذا خبرة أقل بالطبع حين يواجه أبطال افريقيا واصحاب التاريخ الحافل في كرة القدم‏,‏ فهو يأتي إلي مصر بلاعبي الصف الثاني أو المنتخب الوطني الاماراتي‏(‏ ب‏)‏ كما يسمونه وبرغم ذلك فان في صفوفه‏22‏ لاعبا أصحاب مهارات متميزة تم اختيارهم بعناية من بين لاعبي الأندية الاماراتية ويدربهم برنارد شوم ويشرف علي هذا الفريق عدنان الطلياني نجم الامارات السابق‏,‏ وقد استعدت هذه المجموعة جيدا وتألق خلال الاستعداد والمباريات الودية عدد من اللاعبين مثل سرور سالم لاعب نادي الشباب وخالد سبيل لاعب نادي النصر وأكثر من لاعب من الأهلي الاماراتي مثل علي حسين وعبيد خليفة واسماعيل الحمادي وكذلك ياسر عبدالله لاعب نادي الوحدة وجميعهم سيكونون ضمن تشكيلة الفريق في بداية مبارياته اليوم بشكل أكيد‏.‏

والمباراة بين مصر والامارات الليلة هي في مجملها وباختصار لقاء بين الخبرة والشباب‏..‏ والهدف من خلالها هو الالتقاء العربي وتأكيد روح المحبة بين اللاعبين الأشقاء العرب‏.‏

اللقاء الثاني
وفي المباراة الثانية التي تقام اليوم يلتقي المنتخب السعودي الملقب بالأخضر مع نظيره أو شقيقه السوداني الملقب صقور الجديان ولكنهم الصغار لان السودان تشارك بالمنتخب الأوليمبي‏,‏ ولن يختلف الحال في هذه المباراة عن مباراة مصر والامارات‏,‏ حيث تلعب السعودية بالمنتخب الاول بكل نجومه وتحت اشراف المدرب البرازيلي هيليو سيزار أنجوس‏,‏ واستعدت جيدا بل هي الأكثر جهوزية بين المشاركين حيث خاضت مباراتين وديتين أمام ناميبيا وأستونيا‏,‏ فازت في الاولي‏1/‏ صفر وفي الثانية‏2/‏ صفر ولديهم آمال في تحقيق صدارة المسابقة‏,‏ ومما لاشك فيه انهم أكثر المتنافسين مع منتخب مصر علي ذلك‏,‏ ومن المتوقع ان يبدأ منتخب السعودية المباراة بتشكيل مكون من ياسر المسيليم في حراسة المرمي واللاعبين كامل الموسي وأحمد البحري ورضا تكر وأسامة هو ساوي في الدفاع وفي الوسط‏..‏ سعود كرير ومحمد الشلهوب وتيسير الجاسم وصاحب العبد الله والمهاجمين ياسر القحطاني ومالك معاذ

----------


## محمود زايد

حسن شحاتة في حوار البطولات
الطريق إلي غانا يبدأ برعاية اتصالات
ننافس علي ذهبية الدورة العربية
ونلعب‏4‏ مباريات قوية قبل السفر إلي أكرا


ربما لا يعرف البعض خاصة الاجيال الجديدة بأن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الاول كان احد النجوم الكبار ليس في الزمالك فقط ولكن في الكرة المصريه بشكل عام وهو ما يدعم فكره اهميه تولي النجوم تدريب المنتخبات لانها تصب في صالح توصيل الفكر التدريبي للاعبين في اسرع وقت كما تقضي علي‏'‏ الموضة‏'‏ المنتشرة حاليا في الكرة المصرية والخاصة بادعاءات بعض اللاعبين من غيرة مدربيهم منهم نظرا لنجوميتهم المنتشرة في ربوع مصر كما يقولون‏..‏ طبعا‏!‏

وتأتي اهمية الحوار في هذا التوقيت مع المسئول الاول للمنتخب الوطني في كونه سيخوض بطولات مهمة لعل ابرزها كأس الامم الافريقية‏2008‏ بوصف مصر حامله اللقب بجانب دورة الالعاب العربية بصرف النظر عن المسميات ما بين رسميه وغيرها
‏
*‏ كابتن حسن كيف تري رعايه شركه اتصالات للكره المصريه بشكل عام والمنتخبات الوطنيه بشكل خاص ؟
‏‏ يجب ان نقول بكل صراحه ان الرعايه الحاليه لاتصالات كانت سببا رئيسيا في دعم اتحاد الكره والمنتخبات الوطنيه لتنميه الموارد الماليه وتنفيذ الخطط الفنيه الخاصه بإعداد المنتخبات وهو شئ لا يمكن التقليل من شأنه لان تطوير كره القدم الان يتطلب جهدا كبيرا لايجاد موارد ماليه جديده وعوائد غير تقليديه سواء من خلال تسويق انتصارات المنتخب وهو ما حدث اخيرا حيث كان الفريق احد الدعائم الرئيسيه لتوفير موارد ماليه والاحتكاك مع المدارس العالميه المختلفه بشكل جديد لم يحدث في تاريخ الكره المصريه
‏
*‏ وما هو مفهوم الرعايه من وجهه نظرك ؟
‏‏ الرعايه الهادفه هي التي لابد ان يكون هدفها الرئيسي التنميه بمفهومها الشامل والارتقاء بالمنظومة الكروية التي ترعاها شركه اتصالات لتحقيق النجاح للطرفين كما حدث هذا العام فعندما يكون هناك راع قوي يحرص علي تحقيق وتنفيذ البرنامج الذي يساهم في تحقيق اهداف الجميع‏..‏ واري ان الفترة المقبلة تتطلب من الطرفين المزيد من العمل والتعاون بين اتصالات مصر واتحاد الكرة حتي يمكن ان نصل الي الاهداف التي نسعي اليها جميعا‏,‏ وبدايتها في الدورة العربية والمنافسة علي كأس الامم الافريقية وبالطبع تحقيق حلم الصعود الي كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا‏.‏
‏
*‏ وكيف يتم تقوية التعاون بين اتصالات والمنتخب الوطني؟
‏‏ اعتقد انه يمكن اقامة دورات للاعبين في قوانين الكرة عن طريق محاضرين من الفيفا‏,‏ كما يمكن زيادة التسويق للمنتخب الوطني في الايام المقبلة التي ستشهد ارتفاعا في الاهتمام الجماهيري بالفريق خاصة مع اقتراب كأس الامم الافريقية بغانا‏..‏ والحمد لله ان لدينا شعبا حياته هي كرة القدم‏,‏ وبالتالي فيجب ان يكون هناك تصور لكيفية مساندة المنتخب من خلال توفير الدعم والرعاية للفريق حتي يتمكن من الفوز بكأس الامم‏..‏ كما يمكن توفير مباريات مع فرق عالمية في القاهرة او الاسكندرية‏,‏ وجميع محافظات الوطن واعتقد ان هذه الجزئية في حالة تنفيذها ستكون بمثابة داعم مهم لتحقيق المزيد من النجاحات‏.‏
‏
*‏ ما هي فوائد المنتخب الوطني من المشاركة في الدورة العربية ؟
‏‏ هناك العديد من الفوائد التي يمكن ان يحصدها المنتخب الوطني‏..‏ وأولها علي الإطلاق هو زيادة منحني التفاهم والتجانس بين العناصر الجديدة والهيكل الأساسي للمنتخب من جانب والمحترفين من الجانب الأخر‏,‏ كما ان مباريات البطولة ستكون فرصه جيده للحكم علي جاهزية الفريق في مواجهه فرق لها باع كبير علي المستوي العربي والافريقي كما تعد البطولة خطوه علي طريق الاستعدادات لبطولة كأس الامم الإفريقية المقررة في غانا‏2008‏ والتي يعقد عليها الجميع آمالا عريضة من اجل الحفاظ علي اللقب والنجاح الذي تحقق بالفعل
‏
*‏ البعض يقول انك تحارب بعض المحترفين‏..‏ فما حقيقة الأمر ؟
‏*‏ هذا كلام عار من الصحة تماما‏..‏ فأي مدير فني يحاول الفوز ويحشد لهذا الغرض كل القوي الممكنة لتحقيق الهدف وعموما فإن العلاقات داخل المنتخب الوطني جيده للغاية خاصة مع اللاعبين وهو ما ينطبق علي كل الفريق محترفين ولاعبي الدوري المحلي و ربما تأتي هذه التصريحات من البعض عندما لا استدعي للمنتخب بعض المحترفين رغبة من هؤلاء في انضمامه علما بأن القرار للجهاز الفني فقط‏.‏
‏
*‏ وكيف تري حظوظ المنتخب في غانا‏2008‏ ؟
‏‏ يدخل المنتخب الوطني البطولة وهو حامل اللقب وسوف يحاول ان يحافظ علي النجاح الذي نم في البطولة الاخيره بالقاهرة‏,‏ وسنلعب بنفس الروح في البطولة المقبلة وان كانت الظروف مختلفة تماما عن سابقتها الا أنني اثق في امكانات الجميع جهازا ولاعبين من اجل تحقيق الهدف المنشود‏..‏ وبالطبع فإن المنتخبات المشاركة بدورها لها الحق في الطموح بالفوز شأن اي بطوله‏.‏
وقال حسن شحاته أن أهم مكاسب المنتخب من الفترة الماضية تمثلت في تجديد دماء الفريق الذي لعب في كأس الأمم الأخيرة‏..‏ فبنظره بسيطه نجد أن أكثر من ثلثي الفريق الذي شارك أمام بتسوانا مثلا في المباراه الأخيرة في التصفيات الاخيرة للامم الافريقيه لم يكن في تشكيلة الفريق الاساسي الذي احرز لقب بطوله‏2006‏ واعتقد ان الإحلال والتجديد ليس مبررا لضعف الأداء ولكنه حقيقة يعلمها الجميع ويمكن التأكد منها عبر استعراض أسماء لاعبي المنتخب المتواجدين في اللقاء الأخير‏.‏
فشخصيا اتمسك بالاستيراتيجيه التي وضعتها للفريق كخريطه ملزمه حتي يتطور الاداء من مرحله الي اخري وزياده الرغبه الهجوميه لدي اللاعبين لان ذلك هو الاسلوب الافضل بعد ان عانينا سنوات طويله من الاسلوب الدفاعي البحت وهذا لا يمنع ان هناك بعض المباريات التي تتطلب التوازن ما بين الدفاع والهجوم وتنفيذ تكتيك معين في ضوء النقص العددي في الصفوف الرئيسيه او انخفاض مستويات بعض اللاعبين الذين يمثلون النواحي الرئيسه لخطط الهجوم‏.‏
‏
*‏ كابتن حسن هناك حاله من عدم الاطمئنان علي المنتخب الوطني تنتاب الكثيرين فماذا تقول عن هذه الجزئيه ؟
‏‏ اولا انا سعيد جدا بما يدور في الشارع المصري بصفه عامه ومنظومه الكره المصريه بصفه خاصة من ترقب مستمر عن احوال وشئون المنتخب الوطني لانه ببساطه يحمل اسم الوطن وبالتالي فمن الطبيعي ان تلتف حوله الجماهير وشخصيا أحب أن أطمئن الجماهير علي أن المنتخب الذي تمت اعداده وفقا للخطة الموضوعة التي تم الموافقه عليها من قبل مجلس اداره اتحاد الكره برئاسة الكابتن سمير زاهر والكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني بعد فوزنا ببطولة الأمم الإفريقية العام الماضي حيث كنا نسير في خطين متوازيين بمعني التجهيز لخطه بعيده المدي واخري تم تنفيذها وتستمر مراحلها حتي نهائيات كاس العالم‏2010‏
‏
*‏ وما هي اهم ملامح خطه الاعداد للفتره المقبله ؟
‏*‏ انت تعرف بأنه عقب اعلان قرعه كاس الامم في غانا وبناء علي معرفه الفرق التي ستنافسنا في المجموعه وهي السودان الشقيق والكاميرون وزامبيا‏,‏ عقدت اجتماع مع زملائي في الجهاز الفني الكباتن شوقي غريب و حماده صدقي واحمد سليمان وقبل ذلك الكابتن الكبير محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكره لبحث كيفيه مواجهه منتخبات افريقيه في البرنامج الاستعدادي شريطه ان تكون في نفس المستوي الفني للمنتخبات المتنافسه معنا في المجموعه بحيث نؤدي اربع مباريات قبل الذهاب الي غانا‏2008,‏ وحاليا يقوم الاتحاد بأجراء مباحثات مع المنتخبات الافريقيه المختلفه للاتفاق علي توقيتات مواجهتها سواء في القاهره او في بلادهم‏.‏
‏
*‏ ولماذا في رأيك يقال بأنك تحب العزله كرويا ؟
‏‏ لست في عزلة كروية‏..‏ وبالتالي عندما اقول لست لا اتحدث عن نفسي لكنني اتحدث عن كيان المنتخب فنحن لا نعمل في فترة المباريات فقط بل العمل يجري علي قدم و ساق بصورة شبه يومية داخل الجهاز الفني فقد كنا ومازلنا نتابع جميع مباريات الفرق في البطولات المحلية وعلي إتصال دائم بالمحترفين في الخارج للإطمئنان عليهم دائما ونحاول جاهدين من وقت لأخر أن نضم بعض اللاعبين المميزين بالدوري حديثي العهد بالإنضمام للمنتخب للتعود علي الأجواء الدولية و علي الافكار التدريبيه للمنتخب ومراقبتهم عن كثب وإنتقاء أفضل العناصر الموجودة علي الساحة لضخ دماء جديدة داخل هيكل الفريق و إعطاء اللاعبين الأمل الدائم بأن المنتخب ليس حكرا علي أحد و لنا في إنضمام نجوم الإسماعيلي و المحلة و الترسانه وانبي و بتروجيت الفترة الأخيرة دليل قوي علي ذلك
‏
*‏ وما هي اسس اختيار عناصر المنتخب الوطني ؟
‏‏ اولا اختياراتنا للاعبين المنضمين للمنتخب لا تمت للعشوائيه بصله لكنها تستند الي جاهزيه اللاعب فنيا فمثلا في احدي الفترات قمت بأختيار محمد عبد الله بعد تألقه مع فريقه التركي و لم نكن لنضمه أثناء فترة وجوده مع الأهلي نظرا لعدم مشاركته كثيرا وكذلك الامر بالنسبه للاعب محمد فضل فقد سبق و أن تم ضمة للمنتخب في التجمع الأخير الفترة الماضية وظهر بصورة ممتازة و بدا عليه الإنسجام سريعا مع زملائه وهو من اللاعبين المميزين وشارك في مباراه بتسوانا و من الممكن أن يحصل علي فرصة جيدة في الفترة المقبلة‏.‏
‏
*‏ ما هو هدفك من المشاركة في دورة الالعاب العربية ؟
‏‏المنتخب الوطني عندما يشارك في أي بطوله يبحث عن الفوز‏..‏ وهو الهدف الذي نسعي لتحقيقه في البطولة العربية بالحصول علي المركز الأول والميدالية الذهبية وهو ما ينتظره الجميع من الفريق‏,‏ وبجانب هذا الهدف فإن الجهاز الفني يريد إمتاع الجماهير المصرية ليس فقط من خلال النتيجة وإنما الأداء أيضا‏..‏ واللاعبون والجهاز الفني عاكفين علي تقديم وجبه كرويه دسمه للجماهير
كما ان الدورة العربية تمثل المرحلة الأولي في طريق الإعداد ونعول كثيرا علي فترة التجمع الأخير خلال ديسمبر ويناير المقبلين في تصحيح الأخطاء وزيادة الانسجام بين اللاعبين‏.‏
‏...................‏
وانتهيت من الحوار مع المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني علي وعد بلقاء قبل السفر إلي غانا لخوض منافسات كأس الأمم الافريقية‏2008.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب الوطني نجح في الضربة الأولي
هزم منتخب الإمارات الثاني بثلاثة أهداف لسيد معوض وأسامة حسني 

افتتح منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مشواره في الدورة الحادية عشرة بفوز كبير علي نظيره الإماراتي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل لاشيء في اللقاء الذي جمعهما أمس باستاد بورسعيد‏.‏

أحرز الأهداف الثلاثة سيد معوض‏(‏ هدفين‏)‏ وأسامة حسني في الشوط الثاني بعد ان انتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي‏.‏

أدار اللقاء الحكم السعودي ظافر عبدالله وعاونه السوري شاكر الجنيحي والأردني فيصل محمد وأخرج الكارت الأصفر لحسام غالي ووائل جمعة ومحمد بركات وهاني سعيد ودرويش أحمد من الإمارات‏.‏

لعب منتخبنا بتشكيل مكون من‏:‏ عصام الحضري‏,‏ أحمد المحمدي‏,‏ وائل جمعة‏,‏ محمد بركات‏,‏ هاني سعيد‏,‏ سيد معوض‏,‏ إبراهيم سعيد‏,‏ حسني عبدربه‏,‏ حسام غالي‏,‏ أسامة حسني‏,‏ أحمد سلامة‏.‏

وفي المقابل دفع المدير الفني الألماني للمنتخب الإماراتي بتشكيل ضم‏:‏ سالم عبدالله‏,‏ فوزي فايز‏,‏ هادف سيف‏,‏ مسلم فايز‏,‏ عيد خليفة‏,‏ خالد نبيل‏,‏ درويش أحمد‏,‏ شهاب محمد عبدالله‏,‏ مال الله‏,‏ اسماعيل الحمادي‏,‏ عبدالله قاسم‏.‏

تسيد منتخبنا الوطني المباراة لعبا ونتيجة لظروف مواجهة منتخب الإمارات الثاني حيث لم يشكل أي خطورة علي مرمي عصام الحضري إلا من الكرات البسيطة عن طريق اللاعب اسماعيل الحمادي جاءت جميعها في الشوط الثاني حيث تصدي القائم والعارضة لهدفين للمنتخب الإماراتي‏.‏

اعتمد المنتخب الوطني علي انطلاقات سيد معوض من الجبهة اليسري ونفذها باقتدار وأرسل عدة كرات متقنة لم يستغلها المهاجمون‏.‏

وتشهد الدقيقة‏17‏ تسديدة قوية لإبراهيم سعيد تصدي لها حارس الإمارات سالم عبدالله ويسدد حسني عبدربه كرة قوية ترتطم بالعارضة ويستمر الضغط من جميع الأجناب وتشكل الكرات المرتدة لمنتخب الإمارات خطورة بالغة عن طريق اسماعيل الحمادي ويستمر الأداء علي نفس الوتيرة هجوما مكثفا للمنتخب الوطني ولكن دون جديد لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي‏.‏

وفي الشوط الثاني تغيرالحال تماما ويهدر أسامة حسني هدفا مؤكدا وفي الدقيقة‏25‏ يدفع حسن شحاتة بأولي أوراقه بنزول عمر جمال بدلا من أحمد المحمدي ويسدد وائل جمعة من ضربة حرة يتصدي لها حارس الإمارات ويحولها لركنية‏,‏ ويرد اسماعيل الحمادي بانفراد يتصدي له الحضري وينقذ هدفا مؤكدا وفي الدقيقة‏10‏ يفتتح سيد معوض أهداف مصر عندما أخطأ حارس الإمارات وتسقط الكرة من يده ويسجل معوض الهدف الأول‏.
وفي الدقيقة‏20‏ يدفع حسن شحاتة بأبو تريكة بدلا من أحمد سلامة ومن أول كرة يسدد صاروخا يخرجه حارس الإمارات‏.‏
وفي الدقيقة‏22‏ يسدد سيد معوض كرة قوية تسكن شباك الإمارات محرزا الهدف الثاني وتشتعل المدرجات‏.‏
وفي الدقيقة‏38‏ يمرر أبو تريكة كرة متقنة للمنفرد أسامة حسني يسددها لوب داخل شباك الإمارات لحظة خروج عبدالله سالم محرزا الهدف الثالث‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

بداية مشجعة لمنتخبنا في الدورة العربية
ثلاثية مصرية.. في الشباك الإماراتية

 جاءت بداية منتخبنا الوطني مشجعة في افتتاح مشواره في بطولة كرة القدم بالدورة العربية.. حقق فوزاً معنوياً مهماً علي منتخب الامارات بثلاثية نظيفة. 
جاءت الأهداف الثلاثة في الشوط الثاني سجلها سيد معوض "هدفين" وأسامة حسني هدفاً في الدقائق 10 و22 و35 وذلك بعد أن دفع حسن شحاتة بكل من عمر جمال ومحمد ابوتريكة ليحسن من أداء فريقه ويزيد من فاعليته الهجومية والتي غابت عن الشوط الأول الذي جاء ضعيفاً وضاعت خلاله عدة فرص سهلة. 
وبرغم هذا الفوز الكبير إلا أن المنتخب مطالب بأداء أقوي وأفضل لاسيما وأنه سيواجه منافسين عنيدين هما ليبيا والسعودية اللذان سيلعبان بكامل نجومهما ولكن يحسب المستوي المعقول لكل من إبراهيم سعيد وحسام غالي برغم ابتعادهما عن المباريات الرسمية منذ فترة طويلة!! 
شوط سلبي!! 
فشل منتخبنا الوطني الحافل بالنجوم خلال الشوط الأول في غزو مرمي منتخب الإمارات الذي لعب بتشكيل معظمه من لاعبي المنتخب الأولمبي.. 
فشلت خبرة منتخبنا في التغلب علي حيوية وشباب الاماراتيين.. بل وتعرض دفاع منتخبنا للحرج البالغ في الهجمات المرتدة عن طريق المهاجمين السريعين اسماعيل حمادي وعبدالله قاسم لدرجة أن وائل جمعة وهاني سعيد حصلا علي انذارين للجوئهما للخشونة لايقاف خطورتهما. 
لعب منتخبنا بطريقة 3/5/..2 وبتشكيل مكون من عصام الحضري في المرمي ووائل جمعة ليبرو وهاني سعيد وإبراهيم سعيد مساكين وأحمد المحمدي في الطرف الأيمن وسيد معوض في الطرف الأيسر وحسام غالي وحسني عبدربه في الارتكاز ومحمد بركات كلاعب حر تحت رأس الحربة أسامة حسني وأحمد سلامة والأخير كانت مشاركته مفاجأة.. وكما يقول المثل جاء من الدار إلي النار!! 
ركز منتخبنا علي الجبهة اليسري بقيادة سيد معوض ومساندة حسني عبدربه ومحمد بركات في بعض الأحيان.. وبالفعل أرسل معوض العديد من الكرات العكسية لكن لم يستغلها أسامة حسني أو أحمد سلامة نظرا لعدم توافر الانسجام بينهما لانهما يلعبان معاً لأول مرة.. بينما كان الهجوم من الجبهة اليمني عن طريق أحمد المحمدي وحسام غالي ومحمد بركات أقل نسبيا ووضح أيضا عدم انسجام هذه الجبهة. 
كما فشل الاختراق من العمق نظرا للكثافة العددية لمدافعي الامارات وتراجع الفريق الضيف للدفاع في نصف ملعبه والرقابة اللصيقة التي فرضها ياسر سيف ومسلم فايز اسامة حسني وأحمد سلامة. 
كان حسني عبدربه وابراهيم سعيد الأفضل بين لاعبي مصر وكانت الخطورة الحقيقية عن طريقهما من خلال تسديداتهما القوية سواء من الكرات الثابتة أو المتحركة وتصدي القائمة لضربة حرة من علي بعد 30 ياردة سددها عبدربه في الدقيقة 24 وقبلها تسديدة ابراهيم سعيد اليسارية من 35 ياردة في الدقيقة .17 
أما أخطر الهجمات في الشوط فكانت تلك التي انتهت إلي حسني عبدربه أمام المرمي مباشرة لكنها سدد الكرة في جسم الحارس الاماراتي سالم عبدالله. 
شوط جميل 
وضح منذ بداية الشوط الثاني اصرار جهاز المنتخب واللاعبين علي تحقيق الفوز وتعويض الأداء الباهت في الشوط الأول.. وأجري حسن شحاتة تغييرا هجوميا مهما بعد خمس دقائق باشراك عمر جمال بدلا من أحمد المحمدي ويعود بركات للطرف الأيمن.. ويلعب عمر جمال تحت رأسي الحربة أسامة حسني وأحمد سلامة ويلعب هاني سعيد ووائل جمعة في قلبي الدفاع ويمنح حسن شحاتة ابراهيم سعيد حرية التقدم والمساندة الهجومية. 
تزداد فاعلية المنتخب الهجومية ويبدأ الحارس الاماراتي في ارتكاب الأخطاء. 
هدف غريب 
تشهد الدقيقة العاشرة هدفا غريبا لمنتخبنا الوطني من خطأ قاتل للحارس الاماراتي سالم عبدالله تسقط منه الكرة في إحدي الهجمات الطائشة ليسددها سيد معوض المتواجد داخل المنطقة بيمناه داخل المرمي.. وكان نفس الحارس قد أنقذ هدفا مؤكدا عندما أخرج صاروخ وائل جمعة من المقص الأيسر اثر ضربة حرة من علي بعد 30 ياردة. 
في الدقيقة 18 يدفع حسن شحاتة بورقته الرابحة الثانية باشراك محمد أبو تريكة بدلا من أحمد سلامة مما أربك دفاع الامارات وحارس المرمي.. ويعلن أبو تريكة عن وجوده بتسديدة قوية أنقذها الحارس ليشتتها الدفاع إلي ضربة ركنية.. تنتهي بخطأ للحارس الاماراتي وتسقط منه الكرة للمرة الثانية لتجد عمر جمال الذي أعادها للخلف لسيد معوض ليسدد بيسراه داخل المرمي من "خرم ابرة" في الزاوية اليمني الأرضية مسجلا الهدف الثاني الذي أعاد الأمور إلي نصابها في الدقيقة .22 
بعد الهدف الثاني وبتحركات بركات وعمر جمال وأبو تريكة وسيد معوض وحسام غالي يبسط المنتخب سيطرته الكاملة علي المستطيل الأخضر مع ظهور اللمحات الفنية والمهارات العالية والتي كانت قد اختفت تماما في الشوط الأول. 
وتشهد الدقيقة 30 واحدة من أجمل الهجمات والجمل.. عندما يتبادل بركات الكرة هات وخد مع حسام غالي الذي لعب "كعب" جميلا لبركات ليجد نفسه منفردا بمرمي الامارات ولكنه أضاع هدفا. 
ويجري حسن شحاتة التغيير الثالث باشراك شادي محمد بدلا من حسام غالي "المرهق" والذي يشكر علي مجهوده الكبير برغم ابتعاده عن الملعب فترة طويلة وعدم مشاركته في المباريات الرسمية مع توتنهام منذ بداية الموسم. 
أجمل الأهداف 
في الدقيقة 35 يخرج أبو تريكة ما في جعبته ويلعب كرة سحرية لأسامة حسني خلف دفاع الإمارات لينفرد بالمرمي ويضع الكرة "لوب" فوق الحارس الإماراتي مسجلا أجمل الأهداف. 
وبعدها بثلاث دقائق وبالتحديد في الدقيقة 38 يواصل سيد معوض تألقه ويرسل كرة عكسية رائعة لمحمد بركات المتقدم من الخلف ويسدد كرة قوية برأسه لكن الحارس الاماراتي يتفوق علي نفسه في الكرات الصعبة وينقذ هدفا مؤكدا. 
وتتوالي الفرص الضائعة ويخرج من المباراة مكتفيا بثلاثية نظيفة في الشباك الاماراتية.

----------


## محمود زايد

حسن شحاتة يحذر اللاعبين من التهاون
المدير الفني للمنتخب‏:‏
خسارة الإمارات والسودان لاتعني خروجهما من المنافسة 

قبل بداية مران منتخبنا الوطني الاول لكرة القدم أمس بملعب المريخ ببورسعيد في بداية الاستعداد للقاء السودان ببورسعيد والمقررة اقامته غدا الجمعة باستاد الاسماعيلية حذر حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق اللاعبين من الشعور بالراحة والاطمئنان لمنافسات البطولة لأن المستوي متقارب بين جميع المنتخبات والمفاجآت واردة في كل مباراة‏,‏ مؤكدا أن خسارة منتخبي الامارات والسودان أمام مصر والسعودية لاتعني أنهما خارج المنافسة فمازالت الطموحات قائمة وستكون اللقاءات المقبلة خير دليل علي كلامه‏.‏

وأوضح حسن شحاتة للاعبين ضرورة الاستمرار بنفس الجدية والروح العالية خلال أيام الدورة حتي يكلل مجهود الجميع بذهبية العرب‏.‏وكان منتخبنا قد أدي مرانا قويا أمس ورفض الجهاز الفني منح اللاعبين راحة عقب لقاء الامارات‏.‏
وشهد المران انتظام جميع اللاعبين بمن فيهم عماد متعب الذي غاب عن اللقاء وحرص الجهاز الفني علي اجراء تدريبات خفيفة للاعبين الذين شاركوا في اللقاء الاول بينما خاض باقي اللاعبين تدريبات قوية شهدت حماسا بين الجميع‏.‏ومن المقرر أن يختتم الفريق تدريباته اليوم بمران خفيف قبل أن يتوجه الي الاسماعيلية لخوض لقاء السودان‏.‏وأدي منتخبا ليبيا‏,‏ والامارات تدريباتهما أمس استعدادا للقائهما غدا باستاد بورسعيد وأوضح أن المنتخب الليبي جاء من أجل تحقيق نتيجة جيدة‏,‏ حيث ضمت قائمة فريقه كل اللاعبين بمن فيهم طارق التائب‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

أخيرا يامعلم.. التشكيل الأساسي يتكلم
شوقي غريب: حققنا كل أهدافنا والقادم أصعب

قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول تثبيت التشكيل في مباراتي ليبيا والسعودية يومي الأربعاء والأحد القادمين في بطولة كرة القدم العربية ضمن دورة الألعاب العربية الحادية عشرة "مصر 2007". 
يأتي قرار جهاز المنتخب من أجل الفوز بالميدالية الذهبية من جانب والوقوف علي أفضل تشكيل لخوض نهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية. 
وكان الجهاز الفني قد اشرك 20 لاعبا في مباراتي الإمارات والسودان جرب خلالهما كل اللاعبين المسجلين في قائمة الدورة العربية "22 لاعبا" فيما عدا علاء ابراهيم ومحمود فتح الله. 
ويواصل المنتخب تدريباته الجادة استعدادا لمباراته بعد غد مع ليبيا باستاد بورسعيد.. ويركز الجهاز الفني علي دراسة شريط مباراة ليبيا والسعودية للوقوف علي مواطن القوة والضعف في الفريق الليبي الذي يتميز بالانسجام في خطوطه الثلاثة ويتمتع معظم لاعبيه بالتفوق المهاري. 
ويركز الجهاز الفني علي وضع الخطة المناسبة ووضع أكثر من بديل للفوز علي المنتخب الليبي لأنه سيكون أهم خطوة نحو الفوز بالميدالية الذهبية. 
كما سيركز علي وضع التشكيل المناسب للمباراة والذي سيعود إلي التشكيل الاساسي بعد تألق عماد متعب في الهجوم وتسجيله أربعة أهداف في مباراة الامارات. 
ويحصل أسامة محمد علي فرصته كاملة من بداية المباراة بديلاً لسيد معوض الذي يخضع للعلاج الطبيعي بعد حصوله علي راحة سلبية لمدة يومين لتجهيزه لمباراة السعودية الأحد القادم. ويعود أحمد المحمدي لمركز الظهير الأيمن برغم ظهور محسن هنداوي بمستوي طيب في مباراة الامارات ولكن خبرة المحمدي سترجح كفته كما يعود ابراهيم سعيد لقلب الدفاع بجوار هاني سعيد وشادي محمد لو لعب المنتخب بثلاثة مدافعين وفي الوسط سيتم التركيز علي ثنائي الارتكاز حسام غالي وحسني عبدربه ولم يستقر الجهاز علي الدفع بمحمد أبوتريكة تحت رأسي الحربة متعب وأسامة حسني أو ادخاره للشوط الثاني كما لم يستقر الجهاز علي الطريقة التي سيلعب بها 4/4/2 أو 3/4/2/1 أو 3/5/2 وهي الطرق التي يجربها استعدادا لخوض منافسات كأس الأمم الافريقية. 
أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب أن الجهاز الفني واللاعبين مصممون علي الفوز في مباراة ليبيا برغم حساسيتها وصعوبتها. 
قال: إن الجميع يعيش مرحلة تركيز عالية جدا استعدادا لهذه المباراة والتي ستمثل خطوة مهمة جدا من أجل الفوز بالميدالية الذهبية. 
أشار إلي أن الجهاز الفني حقق كل اهدافه من مباراتي الامارات والسودان بالحصول علي النقاط الست وتسجيل أكبر عدد من الاهداف وصل إلي ثمانية أهداف وهو رقم مطمئن جداً. 
وكشف شوقي غريب ان الجهاز الفني خطط لتحقيق فوز كبير علي السودان بعدما درسه جيدا في مباراته مع ليبيا وتم استغلال الاطراف والكرات العكسية والاستفادة من ضعف مدافعي السودان في رقابة المهاجمين..أكد أن الجهاز الفني واللاعبين يدركون تماما أن المستوي الحقيقي للمنتخب ستحدده مباراتي ليبيا والسعودية وأن مباراتي السودان والامارات لم تكونا مقياساً حقيقياً للمستوي لأنهما يلعبان بالفريق الثاني.

----------


## محمود زايد

*الذهبيــة مــازالت في الملعـــب
المنتخب الوطني تعادل بدون أهداف مع ليبيا‏..‏ والحسم في لقاء السعودية  

نجح المنتخب الليبي في استدارج منتخبنا الأول لكرة القدم لفخ التعادل السلبي في منافسات الدورة العربية خلال اللقاء الذي جمعهما أمس باستاد بورسعيد أمام‏25‏ ألف متفرج يتقدمهم اللواء مصطفي كامل محافظ بورسعيد‏,‏ وبهذا التعادل حافظ المنتخب علي صدارته للبطولة برصيد‏7‏ نقاط‏,‏ وهو نفس رصيد المنتخب الليبي‏,‏ وإن كان منتخبنا يتفوق بفارق الأهداف‏.‏

جاءت المباراة علي وتيرة واحدة هجوما ضاغطا لمنتخبنا وفرصا تهديفية بالجملة أضاعها عماد متعب‏,‏ وأحمد سلامة‏,‏ وأسامة محمد‏,‏ ومحمد بركات مع دفاع منطقة من منتصف الملعب من المنتخب الليبي‏,‏ والاعتماد علي الهجمات المرتدة التي كانت تشكل خطورة علي مرمي عصام الحضري في اللحظات الأخيرة‏.‏

وبهذا التعادل يحتاج منتخبنا لتحقيق الفوز في مباراته الأخيرة مع السعودية‏,‏ خاصة أن المواجهة التالية للمنتخب الليبي مع شقيقه السوداني سهلة‏.‏

أدار اللقاء الحكم الإماراتي محمد عبدالكريم‏,‏ وعاونه شاكر الحميدي من سوريا‏,‏ وفيصل الشويخ من الأردن‏,‏ وأنذر كلا من محمد بركات‏,‏ وحسني عبدربه من مصر‏,‏ ووليد السباعي‏,‏ وأسامة الحمادي‏,‏ وسالم الرواني‏,‏ وسمير عبود من المنتخب الليبي‏.‏

لعب المنتخب بتشكيل مكون من عصام الحضري‏,‏ ومحسن هنداوي‏,‏ وأسامة محمد‏,‏ وهاني سعيد‏,‏ وشادي محمد‏,‏ وحسني عبدربه‏,‏ وحسام غالي‏,‏ ومحمد بركات‏,‏ ومحمد أبوتريكة‏,‏ وعماد متعب‏,‏ وأحمد سلامة‏.‏

جاءت المباراة قوية ومثيرة ونجح لاعبو مصر في السيطرة علي زمام الأمور وتظهر أول خطورة لهم عندما لعب عماد متعب كرة من الناحية اليمني ينقذها الحارس الليبي‏,‏ واعقبتها ضربة رأس لأبوتريكة تلقاها من حسام غالي مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر‏.‏

وتحت ضغط منتخبنا سيطر التوتر علي المنتخب الليبي وتدريجيا بدأ يتخلص من عبء التوتر‏,‏ والضغط الجماهيري فسيطر علي مجريات اللعب عن طريق طارق التائب الذي مرر أكثر من كرة أبرزها التي مررها لخالد حسين‏,‏ وانفرد وسدد أعلي العارضة‏.‏

وفي الدقيقة‏(36)‏ يحتسب الحكم ضربة حرة مباشرة لمنتخبنا الوطني من علي حدود الـ‏18‏ يسددها حسني عبدربه ينقذها ببراعة سمير عبود لركنية‏,‏ ويظهر أحمد سلامة في الصورة بعد أن اختفي لفترة طويلة‏,‏ ويسدد كرة بيسراه يمسكها الحارس الليبي بثبات‏.‏

وفي الشوط الثاني لم يكن أمام حسن شحاتة سوي الدفع بأول أوراقه اللاعب أحمد حسن‏,‏ بدلا من أحمد سلامة‏,‏ ويفاجئ طارق التائب الجميع بتسديدة قوية تمر بجوار القائم‏,‏ ويستعيد المنتخب خطورته‏,‏ وينطلق محسن هنداوي‏,‏ ويرسل أول كرة صحيحة تمر من الجميع يستقبلها أسامة محمد بيسراه قوية ترتد من العارضة‏,‏ وتضيع فرصة واعقبها انفرادان لبركات‏,‏ ومتعب يتصدي لهما الحارس الليبي‏,‏ ويشتتهما‏.‏

ويجري حسن شحاتة تغييره الثاني بسحب محسن هنداوي‏,‏ وهو ماكانت تنتظره الجماهير ويدفع بدلا منه بعمر جمال لتنشيط الجبهة اليمني المتوقفة تماما‏,‏ وأدي المنتخب الوطني الدقائق الأخيرة ويحول الحضري تسديدة قوية لأحمد سعد إلي ضربة ركنية‏,‏ وتشكل الكرات المرتدة لليبيا خطورة بالغة علي مرمي الحضري‏,‏ وينفرد عمر داود وينقذ الحضري الموقف ويواصل المنتخب المصري هجومه‏,‏ وحاول بينما اكتفي الدفاع الليبي المستميت بالنتيجة‏.‏

وفي الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع تصيب الجماهير الدهشة لاشراك محمود فتح الله‏,‏ بدلا من حسام غالي‏,‏ وفي الوقت الذي كان الجميع يبحث عن هدف الفوز في اللحظات الأخيرة من المباراة يطلق الحكم صافرته معلنا نهاية المباراة وسط فرحة الجماهير الليبية‏.‏



*

----------


## محمود زايد

غياب النجــوم يهـدد المنتخــب في لقاء السعودية
حسن شحاتة‏:‏ أصبحنا تحت ضغط بسبب لقاء ليبيا  

حالة من القلق فرضت نفسها علي الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاتة بعد دخول الفريق لعبة الحسابات في صراع الذهب بمنافسات كرة القدم بالدورة العربية‏.
وأصبح المنتخب مطالبا بالفوز علي السعودية في مباراته الأخيرة والتي ستقام بعد غد الأحد باستاد القاهرة علي ألا يتجاوز فوز المنتخب الليبي علي نظيره السوداني حاجز الخمسة أهداف‏.‏ولعل ما يزيد من صعوبة موقف المنتخب كثرة عدد اللاعبين الغائبين عن اللقاء حيث تضم القائمة إبراهيم سعيد وسيد معوض للإصابة ووائل جمعة الذي توجه لقطر للانتظام مع فريقه الجديد‏(‏ السيلية‏)‏ ومحمد بركات الذي حصل علي الانذار الثاني في لقاء ليبيا‏.‏وأكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني أن عدم التوفيق كان السبب في هذا الموقف لأن لقاء ليبيا الأخير تسيدة فريقنا‏.‏
وأوضح المدير الفني أن الفريق أصبح تحت ضغط عصبي قبل مواجهة السعودية إلا أنه أجتمع بلاعبيه وأوضح لهم حساسية الموقف كما قدم تقريرا مفصلا عن أسلوب أداء المنتخب السعودي وسبل مواجهته وتحقيق الفوز‏.‏
وأكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام أنه كان يتمني أن يحتفل مع جمهور بورسعيد بالفوز وذهبية الدورة إلا أن الظروف اقتضت أن يتم تأجيل الاحتفال مع اللقاء الأخير في استاد القاهرة وهذا لا ينفي الدور الكبير لمحافظة بورسعيد شعبا وقيادات والذين احسنوا استقبال واستضافة المنتخب‏.‏وكانت بعثة المنتخب الوطني قد غادرت بورسعيد أمس حيث قرر حسن شحاتة منح اللاعبين راحة‏24‏ ساعة علي أن يعاود الفريق تجمعه وتدريباته اليوم استعدادا للقاء السعودية‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

المنتخب المصري مع نظيرة السعودي اليوم في ختام دورة الألعاب العربية  



يلتقي اليوم المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم مع نظيرة السعودي في ختام منافسات الكرة بدورة الألعاب العربية .. تقام المباراة باستاد القاهرة و تبدأ في الساعة السابعة و الربع مساء .. و يدخل المنتخب المصري المباراة و رصيده 7 نقاط من الفوز علي الإمارات و السودان و التعادل مع ليبيا في حين يدخل منتخب السعودية المباراة و رصيده 4 نقاط من الفوز علي السودان و التعادل مع الإمارات و الخسارة من ليبيا .. و يهم الفريق المصري تحقيق الفوز لضمان الفوز بذهبية الكرة بدور الألعاب العربية .

----------


## محمود زايد

الفــوز وحـده يمنـح الذهـب المنتخـــب في مهمـة الختـام أمـام السعوديــة
شحاته اختار التشكيل الأنسب‏..‏ وأنجوس يلعب بكل النجوم 

تختتم الدورة العربية الحادية عشرة في مصر اليوم بالمباراة الاخيرة من مسابقة كرة القدم بين المنتخب المصري ونظيره السعودي علي استاد القاهرة الدولي‏.‏
وستحاول مصر الفوز واحراز الميدالية الذهبية التي تنافسها عليها ليبيا‏(7‏ نقاط لكل منهما‏)‏ ونتيجة لقاء الاخيرة مع السودان أمس تكتسي اهمية كبيرة خصوصا بالنسبة الي الفريق المصري لا سيما أن منافسه السعودي يملك‏4‏ نقاط‏,‏ ويسعي بدوره الي فوز قد يكون شرفيا علي حساب المنتخب المضيف‏.‏
وهدف السعدي‏'‏ الاخضر‏'‏ في اللقاء تقديم اداء جيد وتحقيق نتيجة طيبة لامتصاص غضب جماهيره التي فوجئت بالأداء الهزيل والنتائج المتواضعة خلال المباريات الثلاث أمام السودان‏(2-‏ صفر‏)‏ وليبيا‏(1-2)‏ والامارات‏(1-1).‏ وحاول مدرب مصر حسن شحاتة في اليومين الاخيرين الوصول إلي التشكيل الأمثل في ظل الغيابات المتعددة‏,‏ وتعتمد خطته بشكل كبير علي الاختراق من الأطراف‏,‏ وجديد تشكيلته لاعب وسط الاسماعيلي عمر جمال الذي سيأخذ مكان محمد بركات‏.‏
واستقر حسن شحاتة علي بعض اللاعبين مثل عصام الحضري في المرمي والثنائي شادي محمد وهاني سعيد في الدفاع وحسام غالي وحسني عبد ربه في الوسط ومحمد أبوتريكة وعماد متعب في الهجوم‏.‏وتشكل مباراة الغد منعطفا مهما لمنتخب مصر الذي يعتبر الدورة العربية ضمن برنامج إعداده لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية‏2008‏ في غانا‏.وصرح البرازيلي انجوس مدرب السعودية إن‏'‏ الأخضر‏'‏ سيخوض اللقاء بكامل نجومه الذين فضل إراحتهم في لقاء الإمارات‏.‏وكان قائد المنتخب السعودي ياسر القحطاني قد تعرض لآلام بالساق فرضت عليه عدم إكمال التدريب أمس السبت ولكنه علي الأرجح سيكون جاهزا لمواجهة الغد‏,‏ ولن تخرج التشكيلة عن المألوف فيلعب ياسر المسيليم في المرمي‏,‏ ورضا تكر وأسامة هوساوي وأحمد البحري وإبراهيم هزازي في الدفاع وتيسير الجاسم وسعود كريري وعمر الغامدي في الوسط‏,‏ و مالك معاذ والقحطاني في الهجوم‏.
ورفض أنجوس خلال التمرين الأخير كشف ملامح التشكيلة‏,‏ وطالب لاعبي خط الدفاع وحراس المرمي بمزيد من التفاهم خاصة بعد الخطأ الفادح لنايف القاضي والحارس عساف القرني الذي ادي الي تسجيل هدف الامارات

----------


## محمود زايد

شحاتة: المنتخب لن يلعب مبارياته الودية في أوروبا
ميدو خارج الحسابات نهائياً.. والاختيار النهائي 22 ديسمبر

 رفض حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول رسمياً إقامة أي مباراة ودية دولية في أوروبا ضمن برنامج الإعداد لنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية التي ستقام بغانا في الفترة من 20 يناير إلي 10 فبراير القادمين. 
وطلب شحاتة من اتحاد الكرة إقامة ثلاث مباريات فقط الأولي بالقاهرة يوم 4 أو 5 يناير مع بنين أو ناميبيا.. والثانية والثالثة ضمن معسكر إعداد خارجي في الفترة من 8 إلي 14 يناير القادمين. 
وسيتم تحديد البرنامج النهائي في الاجتماع الذي سيعقده الكابتن سمير زاهر اليوم مع الشركة الراعية المنظمة للمباريات بحضور الكابتن محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول وصلاح حسني مدير اتحاد الكرة. 
وطلب شحاتة في المباراتين الخارجيتين أن تكون إحداهما مع أحد منتخبات المستوي الأول وغالباً ستكون المغرب أو نيجيريا والثانية مع المستوي الثاني وغالباً ستكون مع مالي. 
وفي إطار الاستعدادات الجادة لنهائيات كأس الأمم أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام أنه تم إرسال استدعاء مبدئي لكل اللاعبين المحترفين في الخارج بما فيهم حسن مصطفي الذي يلعب حالياً في الوحدة السعودي ووائل جمعة الذي انتقل للسيلية القطري.. بينما لم يتم إرسال استدعاء لعمرو الحلواني المحترف في اليونان لأنه لم يسبق له اللعب مع المنتخب من قبل. 
أشار غريب إلي أن هذه الاستدعاءات مبدئية وليست نهائية وأن الاستدعاءات النهائية ستتم بعد إعلان القائمة الأولي يوم 22 ديسمبر والتي ستدخل المعسكر المغلق يوم 26 ديسمبر. 
قال إن هذا الإجراء تم اتخاذه بناء علي خطاب رسمي تلقاه اتحاد الكرة من الاتحاد الدولي "الفيفا" والاتحاد الإفريقي "الكاف" والذي ينص علي ضرورة أن يكون استدعاء المحترفين قبل 22 ديسمبر وأن عدم استدعاء أي لاعب قبل هذا الموعد لن يكون له الحق في القيد ضمن قائمة منتخب بلاده في بطولة كأس الأمم. 
وأرسل اتحاد الكرة قائمة اللاعبين المحترفين الذين تم استدعاؤهم بصفة مبدئية لكل من الفيفا والكاف. 
تجدر الإشارة إلي أن القائمة النهائية والتي تضم 23 لاعباً سيتم إرسالها للاتحاد الإفريقي يوم 10 يناير القادم أي قبل انطلاق البطولة بعشرة أيام كما تنص لوائح الاتحاد الإفريقي. 
وبدأ جهاز المنتخب تلقي ردود الأندية ومن المفارقات الغريبة أن نادي رايزسبور الذي يلعب له إبراهيم سعيد أكد في رده أن اللاعب ترك النادي منذ يوم 30 أكتوبر الماضي ولا يعرف عنه أي شيء وأن النادي التركي الذي يلعب له عبدالظاهر السقا أكد أنه سينتقل إلي ناد جديد. 
واتصل أحمد حسام "ميدو" بالكابتن حسن شحاتة أول أمس وأبلغه بحقيقة إصابته بالتهاب في الحوض وتحتاج إلي العلاج شهرين تقريباً.. ولذلك أخرج الجهاز الفني ميدو من حساباته بصفة نهائية.. بينما سيقوم الجهاز الفني بمتابعة كل اللاعبين المحترفين في الخارج للاستقرار علي الذين سيتم الاعتماد عليهم في بطولة كأس الأمم وستكون الاستعانة بهم في أضيق الحدود ولن يزيد عددهم عن ربع القائمة النهائية أي من أربعة إلي خمسة محترفين علي الأكثر.

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب الشباب فاز علي ليبيا 2/1


حقق منتخب مصر للشباب فوزاً صعباً علي نظيره الليبي 2/1 في المباراة الودية التي جرت بينهما علي ستاد بني عبيد الرياضي وشهدها أكثر من 20 ألف متفرج يتقدمهم السفير الليبي صالح عمر وهيرماس رضوان رئيس نادي بني عبيد ومحمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة وصلاح الحسيني السكرتير العام. 
جاءت المباراة في مجملها قوية وسريعة من الطرفين وتقدم طاهر صالح للمنتخب الليبي في الدقيقة 10 وتعادل أحمد حسني لمصر في الدقيقة 19 من الشوط الأول. 
نظم منتخبنا الوطني صفوفه وسيطر علي مجريات اللعب في الشوط الثاني وأهدر هشام حسين ضربة جزاء لمنتخب مصر في الدقيقة 10 تصدي لها حارس ليبيا محمد أبو حريصة وقبل ان يطلق حكم اللقاء اسامة الحسيني صافرة النهاية نجح احمد حسني في تسجيل الهدف الثاني للمنتخب الوطني لتنتهي المباراة بفوز مصر 2/1. 
صرح ربيع ياسين المدير الفني لمنتخب الناشئين ان التجربة كانت مفيدة للغاية علاوة علي اكتساب اللاعبين الصغار خبرات اللعب في وجود حشد جماهيري كبير*

----------


## محمود زايد

العفـــو عن شـــيكابالا دوليـا
ارتيــاح في الزمـالك بعد القـرار عقب اجتمـاع شــحاتة مع زاهـر   

تلقي نادي الزمالك نبأ العفو عن محمود عبدالرازق‏(‏ شيكابالا‏)‏ دوليا بارتياح شديد رغم أن مجلس ادارة النادي لم يسع إلي فض الاشتباك بين اللاعب والمنتخبات الوطنية وكان حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب قد جدد طلبه بضرورة العفو عن شيكابالا حتي يتسني له ضمه إلي معسكر المنتخب المقبل‏,‏ وقبل انطلاق بطولة الأمم الافريقية المقررة اقامتها في غانا يناير المقبل‏.‏ولم يكتف شحاتة بالعفو عن شيكابالا بل طلب ضرورة حل أزمة اللاعب أيمن عبدالعزيز حتي يضمه إلي المعسكر والخاصة بالتجنيد‏.‏

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب الشباب يؤكد أنه الأفضل ويفوز
علي ليبيا في اللقاء الثاني بالمنصورة
الفريق حصل علي راحة لمدة‏15‏ يوما علي
أن يتجمع استعدادا لمباراتي تركيا بأنقرة وديا

استطاع منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم بقيادة ربيع ياسين المدرب العام ومحمد الصيفي المدرب المساعد وفكري صالح مدرب حراس المرمي وعلاء عبدالعزيز المدير الإداري‏,‏ تحقيق الفوز علي نظيره الليبي‏1/2‏ في لقائهما الثاني الذي جري بملعب بني عبيد بالمنصورة‏,‏ أحرز هدفي مصر اللاعب أحمد حسني بواقع هدف في كل شوط‏.‏ حاز اللقاء علي اهتمام المسئولين‏,‏ فقد تابع المباراة السفير الليبي بالقاهرة‏,‏ والكابتن محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمشرف العام علي الفريق‏,‏ وصلاح حسني سكرتير عام اتحاد الكرة‏,‏ ومحمد الأسود عضو مجلس اتحاد الكرة الليبي‏,‏ ود‏.‏ هيرماس رضوان رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي بني عبيد مع أعضائه‏,‏ إلي جانب نحو‏8‏ آلاف متفرج قاموا بمؤازرة المنتخب‏.‏

ومن جانبه قال ربيع ياسين المدرب العام للمنتخب‏:‏ أشكر لاعبي المنتخب علي تحقيقهم الفوز علي ليبيا للمرة الثانية لنؤكد جدارتنا‏,‏ فقد حققنا الفوز الأول الاثنين الماضي بكلية التربية الرياضية بالهرم واستطعنا أن نرد اعتبارنا لهزيمتنا أمام المنتخب الليبي خلال دورة إيطاليا الودية في أغسطس الماضي‏.‏

وأضاف‏:‏ بلاشك ظهر الفريق بمستوي أفضل من اللقاء الأول‏,‏ وأري أن الجمهور كان له فعل السحر علي اللاعبين‏,‏ فقد ألهب تشجيع الجماهير اللقاء وأكسب اللاعبين ثقة كبيرة‏,‏ وأري أن مثل هذه اللقاءات التي تتسم بالوجود الجماهيري الكبير إلي جانب الشغل الفني بقيادة الجهاز الفني ستعمل علي زوال الرهبة لديهم‏,‏ مما يجعلهم أكثر خبرة قبل خوض نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية وكأس العالم بمصر‏2009.‏ كما أكد ربيع ياسين أن فريقه استفاد كثيرا من المباراتين أمام ليبيا بقيادة مدربهم الوطني جمال بن نوارة بسبب قوة المستوي الذي يتسم به الفريق الليبي ولياقة لاعبيه‏,‏ وبلاشك هناك إيجابيات كثيرة وسلبيات أيضا سنعمل علي تلافيها في اللقاءات المقبلة‏.‏

وقال‏:‏ سوف أعرض علي الكابتن محمود الجوهري إقامة المعسكر المقبل للفريق يوم‏15‏ من الشهر الحالي بدلا من إقامته بعد الأسبوع الـ‏14‏ من دوري القطاعات مواليد‏89‏ ليتم بذلك تأجيل الأسبوع الـ‏15,‏ وهذا بدلا من إقامة المعسكر يوم‏21‏ من الشهر نفسه استعدادا للسفر إلي تركيا يوم‏24‏ لمواجهة منتخب الشباب التركي في مباراتين علي أن تكون المباراة الأولي يوم‏26‏ والثانية‏28,‏ ويأتي تقديم إقامة المعسكر لتوفير وقت أطول من أجل استعادة لاعبيه للياقتهم وتحفيظهم لطريقة اللعب التي سنخوض بها اللقاءين بتركيا لأنني لمست تواضع مستوي الفريق في اللقاء الأول أمام ليبيا بعد الراحة السلبية التي حصل عليها الفريق لمدة شهر تقريبا مما أثر بالسلب علي المستوي الفني والبدني للاعبين‏..‏ كما قدم المدرب العام للمنتخب الشكر لرئيس نادي بني عبيد للإستقبال الحافل الذي قام به هو وأعضاء مجلس إدارته وجماهيره الغفيرة‏.‏

ومن جانبه أكد محمد الصيفي ـ المدرب المساعد للمنتخب أن الفريق يسير بخطي ثابتة وفي تقدم مستمر وقال‏:‏ سنسعي لتقديم عرض طيب أمام منتخب الشباب التركي خلال مباراتنا هناك وكلي ثقة في اللاعبين‏..‏ وقال محمد الصيفي‏:‏ سوف نجتمع بالكابتن محمود الجوهري خلال الأسبوع الحالي من أجل وضع خطة المرحلة المقبلة قبل بدء المعسكر القادم‏..‏ وعن دورة شمال افريقيا الودية بليبيا قال الصيفي‏:‏ رفض الكابتن محمود الجوهري الاشتراك في هذه الدورة لضيق الوقت لإقامتها في الفترة من‏18‏ وحتي‏23‏ من الشهر الجاري أي خلال معسكر الفريق استعدادا للسفر إلي تركيا ولعدم اجهاد اللاعبين‏.‏

وقال فكري صالح مدرب حراس مرمي المنتخب‏:‏ سعيد للمستوي الذي ظهر عليه كل من محمد أبوجبل ومحمد مختار ـ حارسي مرمي المنتخب والذي شارك كل منهما بواقع شوط واحد خلال اللقاء أمام ليبيا وقمت بتقديم الشكر لهما علي أدائهما الجيد طوال المباراة وبلا شك هناك سلبيات طرحتها عليهما عقب اللقاء وسنعمل علي إصلاحها في المباريات المقبلة‏.‏

ومن جانبه أكد د‏.‏طارق سليمان ـ طبيب الفريق ومعه كل من عصام عبدالرؤوف أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي وعمرو المطراوي أخصائي التأهيل البدني علي أن جميع اللاعبين بصحة جيدة وأن الفريق خال من الإصابات بعد أن تأكد من سلامة أحمد سعيد ميدو وسيد حسن وأحمد حسني‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*مباراتان وديتان لمنتخب مصر استعدادا لنهائيات امم افريقيا غانا 2008

قرر الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم الموافقة على إقامة مباراتين وديتين للمنتخب المصري مع منتخبي ناميبيا ومالي استعدادا لنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية المقرر اقامتها في غانا الشهر المقبل.جاء ذلك خلال الاجتماع الذي عقد الأحد بمقر الاتحاد برئاسة سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد وحضور نائبه أحمد شوبير و صلاح حسني سكرتير عام الاتحاد ومحمود الجوهري المدير الفني للاتحاد والجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة حسن شحاتة و شوقي غريب.
وتم الاتفاق على إقامة مباراتين وديتين دوليتين الاولى مع ناميبيا 5 يناير المقبل بالقاهرة والأخرى مع مالي 10 من نفس الشهر بابوظبي . وجاري الاتفاق على اقامة مباراة ثالثة خارج مصر سيعلن عنها خلال الايام القليلة القادمة.*

----------


## محمود زايد

سمير زاهر:
جهاز المنتخب فضل ناميبيا ومالي وأنجولا.. علي المغرب وتونس

أكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم ان اختيار أسوان لإقامة مباراة المنتخب الأولي مع ناميبيا يوم 5 يناير الهدف منه ضمان الإقبال الجماهيري علي المباراة ولتقارب الأجواء في أسوان مع غانا. 
قال إننا حريصون علي أن يكون هناك إقبال جماهيري كبير لمساندة الفريق واللاعبين قبل رحلة الدفاع عن اللقب الافريقي. 
أشار إلي أنها ليست المرة الأولي التي يلعب فيها المنتخب في أسوان قبل بطولات كأس الأمم فقد سبق أن لعب مباراتين بأسوان مع توجو والجزائر قبل نهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية ببوركينا فاسو ووقتها انهزم الفريق في المباراتين ومع ذلك حصل المنتخب علي البطولة. 
قال إنه متأكد أن استاد أسوان سيمتلئ عن آخره بالجماهير كما أن الملعب هناك جيد ويشبه إلي حد بعيد استاد كوماسي الذي سنلعب عليه مبارياتنا في البطولة الافريقية. 
وعن الاصرار علي إقامة مباراة أنجولا في البرتغال قال سمير زاهر إن المباراة ستقام في جنوب البرتغال بمدينة "جارف" علي شاطئ البحر المتوسط وهي قريبة جداً من المغرب والتي كنا سنلعب معها في الدار البيضاء ولكن الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة فضل اللعب مع أنجولا التي ستكون في معسكر بالبرتغال. 
كشف زاهر أيضاً أن الجهاز الفني رفض اللعب مع تونس وحرص علي أن تكون كل اللقاءات الودية مع منتخبات أفريقية لأن مباريات الفريق مع الكاميرون وزامبيا والسودان تصطبغ بالصبغة الافريقية وأن منتخبات ناميبيا ومالي وأنجولا تتشابه إلي حد بعيد مع فرق مجموعتنا.. ولذلك تم رفض اللعب مع تونس في ملعبها تمشياً مع مبدأ أن تحقق المباراة مصلحتنا وليس مصلحة الفريق المنافس. 
جدد زاهر مطالبته للجميع من جماهير وإعلام بمساندة المنتخب في هذه الفترة الحرجة والمهمة وتوفير المناخ الصحي والسليم ليدخل المنتخب البطولة بمعنويات مرتفعة. 
علي جانب آخر أبدي الجهاز الفني ارتياحه بارتفاع مستوي اللاعبين المرشحين للانضمام للقائمة المبدئية التي سيتم الإعلان عنها يوم 22 ديسمبر الجاري.. كما أبدي سعادته بالمستوي الذي ظهر عليه أحمد حسن في مباراة أندرلخت مع توتنهام في كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي والتي أقيمت ببروكسل أمس الأول وانتهت بالتعادل الايجابي 1/1 وقدم خلالها أحمد حسن مباراة جيدة.

----------


## محمود زايد

*مباريـات الدوري تحـت منظـار حسـن شــحاته  

أبدي حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم ارتياحه التام لمستوي مباريات مسابقة الدوري الممتاز خاصة الاسبوع الاخير‏.‏ وأضاف أن مستوي الاداء الفني والبدني لجميع الفرق المشاركة في البطولة يؤكد حفاظ عناصر المنتخب علي المستوي المتميز الذي وصلوا اليه خلال مشاركتهم في منافسات الدورة العربية‏.‏
وأشار حسن شحاتة الي ان هذا الاداء الجيد من معظم اندية الدوري الممتاز منح الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بعضا من التفاؤل في وصول اللاعبين المتوقع اختيارهم في قائمة المنتخب خلال معسكره المغلق المقبل والذي يستمر حتي موعد السفر الي غانا للمشاركة في نهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية‏,‏ الي أفضل مستوي فني وبدني بما يسهل من مهمة عمل الجهاز الفني ويمنحه الفرصة للتركيز معهم في البرنامج التكيتكي والخططي الذي سيتم استخدامه في منافسات البطولة الافريقية‏.‏

وقال ان الجهاز الفني يتابع جميع مباريات الدوري الممتاز واللقاء الواحد تتم مشاهدته اكثر من مرة لمراقبة اداء كل لاعب بدقة حتي لايكون هناك اي اخطاء في قائمة الاختيارات النهائية للاعبي المنتخب المقرر دخولهم في معسكر مغلق في النصف الثاني من ديسمبر الجاري والذي من المفروض تقليصهم الي‏23‏ لاعبا يسافر بهم الجهاز الفني الي غانا يوم‏17‏ يناير المقبل للدفاع عن اللقب الافريقي الذي تحمله الكرة المصرية من البطولة السابقة‏.‏
وأوضح المدير الفني للمنتخب ان عمل الجهاز الفني لايتوقف عند حدود متابعة اللاعبين سواء المحترفون محليا او خارجيا مع فرق انديتهم او عند حدود الترتيب للمعسكر المقبل وهو الاخير قبل سفر الفريق الي غانا‏,‏ بل ان عمل الجهاز الفني يمتد لعملية متابعة منتخبات الكاميرون والسودان وزامبيا خلال لقاءاتها الدولية الودية للتعرف علي اسلوب الاداء ونقاط القوة والضعف والعناصر التي من المتوقع ان تخوض بها المنافسات الافريقية‏.‏
وأكد المدير الفني للمنتخب ان التركيز دون شك سيكون اكثر علي المنتخب الكاميروني فبخلاف كونه المرشح الاقوي والافضل في المجموعة التي يلعب فيها منتخبنا‏,‏ فإنه سيكون طرف اللقاء الاول لمنتخب مصر في البطولة يوم‏22‏ يناير ولابد من جمع كل صغيرة وكبيرة عنه قبل مواجهته عكس ظروف مباراتي السودان وزامبيا اللذين يلعبان معا قبل مواجهة منتخبنا الوطني لهما في منافسات البطولة‏.‏

واختتم حسن شحاتة تصريحاته مؤكدا ان الجهاز الفني في اجتماع شبه دائم لوضع كل الترتيبات الخاصة بالمعسكر المقبل وبمنافسات بطولة الامم الافريقية لان المنافسات ستكون في غاية القوة ولابد من ذهاب منتخب مصر لغانا وهو قادر بالفعل علي الدفاع عن لقبه الافريقي‏.‏
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب الناشئين مواليد 1991 يدخل معسكرا مفتوحا الثلاثاء

يدخل المنتخب المصرى للناشئين مواليد 1991 معسكرا مفتوحا الثلاثاء بدار المدرعات تحت قيادة الكابتن ضياء السيد المدير الفنى على أن يبدأ الفريق مرانه الساعة الخامسة والنصف مساء بالملعب الفرعى لاستاد القاهرة.
وجاء فى بيان أصدره الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم مساء الاثنين أن الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب اختار 24 لاعبا للمعسكر وهم: على محفوظ, محمد عبدالفتاح, حسين حسان, إسلام مصطفى, أيمن أشرف, أحمد نبيل, مصطفى السيد, عبد الله عبد العظيم, حسين غنيم, أحمد بحيرى, ياسر حسنى, محمد شعبان, كريم هشام, حمادة لملوم, محمد جاد, أحمد يونس, محمد صبحى, عثمان عبد الجليل, محمد عواد, إسلام أشرف, احمد الشناوى, أحمد على محمود, أحمد محمدى, ورجب عبد التواب.وكان الفريق قد بدأ معسكره الأول الأسبوع الماضى وحضره الكابتن محمود الجوهرى المدير الفنى للاتحاد وأكد للاعبين أنهم مستقبل مصر فى الفترة القادمة وأن على كل لاعب أن يثبت نفسه للاستمرار فى تمثيل المنتخب الوطنى.
ويستمر الفريق فى معسكراته حتى يشارك فى دورة القطاعات للجمهورية فى النصف الثانى من يناير المقبل, تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه يساعد الكابتن ضياء السيد المدير الفنى للمنتخب الكابتن محمد عثمان مدربا والكابتن فكرى صالح لحراس المرمى والدكتور مصطفى المفتى طبيبا.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*شحاته يرفض اتهامات عباس بمجاملة لاعبي الأهلي

أعرب حسن شحاتة ، المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم عن استيائه الشديد من هجوم ممدوح عباس رئيس نادي الزمالك والذي أبدى خلاله تذمره من سياسة شحاتة وتعامله مع لاعبي الزمالك في المنتخب وتفضيل لاعبي الأهلي عليهم مؤكدً أنه المسئول الأول عن المنتخب وأنه يراعي متطلبات كل مرحلة لأنه ستتم محاسبته في حال أي تقصير أو إخفاق للمنتخب . وقال شحاتة أنه لم يتوقع هذا الهجوم من رئيس نادي الزمالك خاصة وأن الجميع يعرف بأنه زملكاوي "حتى النخاع" ولا يمكن تفضيل لاعب على آخر إلا من حيث استعداداته وما سيقدمه للمنتخب . 
ولم يخفي شحاتة أن لاعبي الأهلي أكثر دراية وجاهزية نظرا لاحتكاكاتهم الخيرة في شتى البطولات الأفريقية والعربية وكافة المواجهات بينما الزمالك وباقي أندية مصر لم ينالوا الخبرة مثل الأهلي وبالتالي يصبح تجاهل لاعبي الأهلي هو إضرار بصالح المنتخب الأول خاصة ونحن مقبلون على مواجهات قوية في بطولة الأمم الأفريقية غانا 2008 . وطالب شحاتة الجميع بالوقوف خلف المنتخب في هذه المرحلة الحرجة من اجل مصلحة المنتخب . 
وكان ممدوح عباس قد أبدى تذمرة من سياسة حسن شحاتة التي تُفرق بين اللاعبين خاصة محمد عبد المنصف وجمال حمزة وعدم الاعتماد عليهم في المباريات في الوقت الذي يدفع بالحضري وشادي ومتعب مما يعود بالضرر على نفسية وجماهير نادي الزمالك .*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب يخسر جهود بركات في كأس الأمم
حسن شحاتة ينتظر تقريراً طبياً نهائيا عن حالته

خسر المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم جهود أحد أهم عناصره الأساسية في بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية وهو نجم الأهلي محمد بركات الذي أصيب بشد في العضلة الخلفية يحتاج إلي العلاج لمدة لا تقل عن شهر ونصف الشهر. 
وينتظر حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب تقريراً رسمياً من ادارة الأهلي عن حالته الصحية لتحديد الموقف. 
قال المدير الفني إنه لن يتخذ القرار النهائي بشأن استبعاد بركات من عدمه قبل 24 ديسمبر الجاري وهو موعد إعلان قائمة المنتخب وذلك للتعرف علي موقف بركات وامكانية شفائه قبل انطلاق البطولة. 
أشار إلي أن بركات أحد العناصر الاساسية التي ستؤثر بالطبع علي الفريق ويتمني ان يلحق بالبطولة. 
علي الجانب الآخر يواصل حسن شحاتة اجتماعاته مع معاونيه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي واحمد سليمان وسمير عدلي لانهاء ترتيبات معسكر الفريق والذي يبدأ يوم 26 ديسمبر الجاري وذلك بحجز الفندق وملاعب التدريب وكافة الاجراءات الادارية وذلك قبل اجازة عيد الأضحي المبارك. 
وفي نفس الوقت يتابع الجهاز الفني المباريات المتبقية من الدوري الممتاز للوقوف علي مستويات اللاعبين قبل إعلان القائمة. 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الفيفا..يُعدّل مواعيد التصفيات الأفريقية للمونديال
منتخبنا يلعب أولي مبارياته مع الكونغو نهاية مايو في القاهرة.. ثم مع جيبوتي ومالاوي في الخارج

أجري الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم تعديلات علي مواعيد مباريات التصفيات الافريقية الاولي لكأس العالم والتي تشارك فيها مصر والكونغو الديمقراطية وجيبوتي ومالاوي في مجموعة واحدة حيث تبدأ المباريات مع نهاية مايو.. بدلاً من أن تنطلق في منتصف يونيو من العام القادم. 
علي ضوء التعديلات الجديدة يقوم حالياً اللواء نايف عزت رئيس لجنة المسابقات باعداد جداول مباريات الدور الثاني للمسابقة بحيث تنتهي مبكراً يوم 23 مايو حتي يتفرغ المنتخب لتصفيات كأس العالم. 
"المساء" تنفرد بالمواعيد الجديدة لمباريات منتخب مصر خلال الدورين الأول والثاني لهذه التصفيات. 
مواعيد الدور الأول 
* مصر والكونغو في مصر أحد أيام 30. 31 مايو أو أول يونيو. 
* جيبوتي ومصر في الخارج أحد أيام 6. 7. 8 يونيو. 
* مالاوي ومصر في الخارج أحد أيام 13. 14. 15 يونيو. 
الدور الثاني 
* مصر ومالاوي أحد أيام 20. 21. 22 يونيو. 
* الكونغو ومصر في الخارج أحد أيام 5. 6. 7 سبتمبر القادم. 
* مصر وجيبوتي بالقاهرة أحد أيام 10. 11. 12 أكتوبر من العام القادم. 

*

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب الشباب يدخل معسكره المغلق
قبل مواجهة تركيا في لقاءين وديين بأنقرة
ياسين‏:‏ المباراتان احتكاك قوي‏..‏
وباب الانضمام للمنتخب مازال مفتوحا

الجوهرى فى حوار مع ربيع ياسين ومحمد اليصفى عن مرحلة الفريق 
يدخل منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم بقيادة ربيع ياسين المدرب العام ومحمد الصيفي المدرب الساعد‏,‏ وفكري صالح مدرب حراس المرمي معسكره المغلق بـ‏22‏ لاعبا بدار ضيافة الشرطة بمدينة نصر الأربعاء المقبل‏,‏ وهو أول أيام عيد الأضحي المبارك‏,‏ وذلك قبل السفر إلي تركيا يوم‏24‏ من الشهر الحالي لأداء مباراتين وديتين أمام منتخب الشباب التركي يومي‏26‏ و‏28,‏ علي أن تكون العودة إلي القاهرة يوم‏29‏ ديسمبر الحالي‏,‏ يأتي ذلك ضمن استعدادات الفريقين قبل خوض التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم بمصر‏2009.‏

ومن جانبه قال ربيع ياسين المدرب العام للمنتخب‏:‏ بلاشك إن هاتين المباراتين أمام فريق قوي مثل تركيا ستكونان احتكاكا قويا لنا أوروبيا‏,‏ وسنستفيد كامل الاستفادة منهما بقدر المستطاع‏,‏ وأكد ربيع ياسين أن الجهاز الفني مستمر في تنفيذ برنامج الإعداد حتي فبراير المقبل‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن تجمع الفريق الأربعاء المقبل بعد انتهاء الدور الأول من مسابقة دوري الشباب سيكون مفيدا للغاية‏,‏ حيث إن اللاعبين سيكونون قد شاركوا مع أنديتهم لينضموا إلي المعسكر وهم في كامل لياقتهم الفنية والبدنية ولن ينقصهم سوي تحفيظهم طريقة اللعب التي سنخوض بها المباراتين أمام تركيا‏.‏

وقال المدرب العام‏:‏ راض عن أداء اللاعبين والمستوي المرتفع الذي وصل إليه الفريق في ظل الرعاية المستمرة من جانب مسئولي اتحاد الكرة والمتابعة الجيدة من الكابتن محمود الجوهري الذي انتهز الفرصة لأقدم له التهنئة علي حصوله علي وسام العطاء المتميز الذي منحه له الملك عبدالله الثاني عاهل الأردن عن الفترة التي قضاها مشرفا علي المنتخبات الأردنية لمدة خمس سنوات‏.‏

وأضاف ربيع ياسين‏:‏ أواصل مع الجهاز الفني متابعة دوري القطاعات بهدف اكتشاف عناصر جديدة يتم ضمها للمنتخب في المرحلة المقبلة‏,‏ فالباب مفتوح أمام أي لاعب يظهر في مباريات ناديه‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن مستويات اللاعبين في هذه السن متقلبة‏,‏ ومن المتوقع خروج لاعب أو اثنين أو ثلاثة من الهيكل الأساسي ودخول آخرين‏.‏

ومن جانبه قال محمد الصيفي المدرب المساعد بالمنتخب‏:‏ أري أن لقاءي تركيا الوديين سيعودان بالنفع علي المنتخب‏,‏ حيث إننا سنؤدي أمام مدرسة مختلفة من مدارس كرة القدم‏,‏ وسوف تظهر لنا إيجابيات وسلبيات خلال المباراتين من أجل الاستفادة منها في المستقبل‏.‏

وأضاف قائلا‏:‏ لقد تقابلنا مع منتخبات قوية مثل عمان‏(‏ لقاءين‏)‏ وليبيا‏(3‏ لقاءات‏)‏ وإسبانيا وتونس وفريق الكرامة السوري الأول‏,‏ وكان لهذه التجارب المتنوعة مع المنتخبات الدولية والفرق المشاركة في دوري الدرجة الأولي والاحتكاك بهذه الأعمار السنية الكبيرة‏,‏ دور محوري في تكوين هذا الجيل ودعمه فنيا وزيادة وعيه الخططي وخبرة لاعبيه‏,‏ وهي خطوة جريئة تحسب للكابتن ربيع ياسين المدرب العام للمنتخب قطع بها خطوات واسعة في تجهيز اللاعبين نفسيا وبدنيا قبل خوض المرحلة الأخيرة من الإعداد المقرر أن يؤديها الفريق بداية من أبريل‏2008‏ قبل البدء رسميا في منافسات كأس الأمم الإفريقية مارس المقبل‏,‏ ومونديال‏2009‏ بمصر‏.‏

من ناحية أخري قال فكري صالح مدرب حراس المرمي‏:‏ إن النتائج الطيبة والحالة المتقدمة التي وصل لها هذا الجيل الذي قام بتكوينه ربيع ياسين‏,‏ وأخص بالذكر حراس مرمي المنتخب طبقا لمعايير ثابتة وعادلة تفتح الباب حتي الآن أمام أصحاب الموهبة والعطاء‏,‏ وتبعث الطمأنينة في نفوس الجميع وعلي رأسهم الكابتن محمود الجوهري‏,‏ لدرجة أنه أعلن في أكثر من تصريح له وللمقربين منه عن تفاؤله بهذا الجيل إذا ما استمر علي هذا الوضع الذي يؤهله لرفع اسم مصر في منافساته الرسمية المقبلة‏.‏

وعلي صعيد آخر يعكف الكابتن محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة والمشرف العام علي الفريق عقب عودته من الأردن‏,‏ علي المفاضلة بين‏15‏ مباراة دولية ودية يختار من بينها الأفضل لوضعه ضمن برنامج الإعداد المقبل في مراحله الأخيرة طبقا لما يراه مناسبا للفريق ومفيدا في إعداده‏,‏ وتضم قائمة المباريات الودية الدولية وصول‏5‏ برقيات من إيطاليا واسبانيا وتونس والجزائر كلها تطلب اللعب مع المنتخب‏,‏ بينما خاطب علاء عبدالعزيز المدير الإداري للمنتخب‏11‏ دولة أبدت موافقتها علي اللعب مع المنتخب وهي‏:‏ اليونان والبرتغال وفرنسا وألمانيا والدنمارك والسويد والنمسا وفنلندا واليابان وتشيلي والتشيك‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*حسن شحاتة يختار‏32‏ لاعبا لمعسكر الإعداد لغانا
‏..‏ ويتحدث عن برنامج المنتخب في مؤتمر صحفي
عودة طارق السيد وضم‏4‏ عناصر جديدة لأول مر



أعلن الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم عن اختياره‏32‏ لاعبا يشاركون في معسكر الاعداد الذي يبدأ غدا قبل خوض نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية المقرر إقامتها في غانا خلال الفترة من‏20‏ يناير حتي‏10‏ فبراير‏2008,‏ جاء ذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد أمس بمقر اتحاد الكرة وحضره الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد‏.‏

وتحدث شحاتة خلال المؤتمر عن أسباب اختياراته لهذا العدد من اللاعبين موضحا أن هذا العدد ليس كبيرا كما يظنه البعض‏,‏ ولكن وضع الجهاز الفني في اعتباراته أي ظروف طارئة‏,‏ وكذلك اتاحة الفرصة لمشاهدة أكثر من عنصر قبل الاتفاق علي القائمة النهائية المكونة من‏23‏ لاعبا عقب مباراة ناميبيا الودية يوم‏5‏ يناير المقبل وذلك تمهيدا لارسالها للجنة المنظمة قبل الموعد المحدد يوم‏10‏ من نفس الشهر‏,‏ مشيرا إلي ان هذا العدد من اللاعبين لن يقلل من تركيزه في الاختيارات وكل المنتخبات التي أعلنت تشكيلها حتي الآن تتبع مثل هذه الطريقة وليست أمرا جديدا‏,‏ وقد شهدت الأسماء المختارة عودة طارق السيد وضم عناصر جديدة لاول مرة هم‏:‏ أحمد شعبان‏(‏ بتروجيت‏)‏ وأحمد سمير‏(‏ حرس الحدود‏)‏ ووائل خليفة حارس طلائع الجيش وشريف عبدالفضيل‏(‏ الاسماعيلي‏).‏

وأكد حسن شحاتة أن اختيار اللاعبين شيء يخص الجهاز الفني وحده ويأتي بعيدا عن العلاقات الشخصية وهي الاسماء أو العناصر الاصلح من وجهة نظرنا وفقا للحالة الحالية للاعبينا سواء المحترفون خارجيا أو محليا‏,‏ واذا كانت هناك ملاحظات علي أن بعض اللاعبين المحترفين بالخارج لايشاركون مع أنديتهم‏,‏ فان المسألة مختلفة الآن‏,‏ لأن هناك فترة اعداد تصل إلي ثلاثة أسابيع وهي كافية لتجهيزهم بدنيا وفنيا والوضع مختلف عن تجمعاتنا السابقة التي كانت لاتتجاوز الايام الثلاثة‏,‏ ولذلك كان لابد من الاعتماد علي اللاعب الجاهز‏,‏ وسيكون معنا في مباراتي مالي وأنجولا الوديتين يوم‏10‏ و‏13‏ يناير القائمة الاساسية من اللاعبين فقط أي‏23‏ لاعبا‏.‏

وعما أثير خلال الفترة الماضية عن احتمال حدوث حالة من الإجهاد للاعبين بسبب ضغط مباريات الدوري المحلي خلال الفترة الماضية‏:‏ قال شحاتة‏:‏ اننا تركنا المسافة الزمنية أمام اللاعبين منذ انتهاء مباريات الدوري يوم‏20‏ من ديسمبر الحالي وحتي بدء المعسكر غدا كراحة للاعبين أعتقد انها ستزيل أي إجهاد أما عن لاعبي الاهلي لان اخر مبارياتهم كانت يوم‏22‏ فان المعسكر في بدايته سيكون هناك يومان دون تدريبات ولهم الحرية هم فقط خلالهما في امكانية عدم الوجود حيث سيكون أول يوم عبارة عن تجمع وعرض للبرنامج واليوم الثاني كشف طبي وتحليل ولهذا لن يكون هناك تدريب‏,‏ بل ستبدأ التدريبات يوم‏28‏ ديسمبر الحالي في الرابعة عصرا‏.‏

وعن برنامج الاعداد قال شحاتة اننا فضلنا ضغط المباريات الودية الثلاث لتتناسب مع طريقة لعب المنتخب مبارياته في الدور الاول للبطولة‏,‏ كما أننا فضلنا اللعب خارج القاهرة في مباراتنا الاولي لتقام بأسوان ولو كنا سنلعب حتي المباريات الثلاث الودية في مصر كانت ستكون خارج القاهرة لان البطولة القادمة في غانا وليست في مصر‏,‏ كما ان مسألة المناخ لم تعد مثل الماضي ولن نذهب إلي البرتغال في نزهة‏,‏ ولكن للعب مباراة ودية قوية تكون ختاما ناجحا لمرحلة الاعداد قبل السفر لغانا‏,‏ وتم الاتجاه إلي أوروبا لأن معظم لاعبي المنتخبات الافريقية تعسكر هناك‏,‏ وجميعهم يلعبون طوال الموسم في هذه الظروف فهل يتأثرون حين يلعبون في غانا؟‏!‏

وأوضح حسن شحاتة أن مسألة عدم اللعب مع منتخبي المغرب وتونس تأتي لانهما رفضا اللعب خارج بلادهما‏,‏ فالمغرب عرضت ميعادا لايتناسب معنا‏,‏ أما تونس التي عرضت طائرة خاصة طلبنا منهم ان يأتوا بطائرتهم الخاصة بدلا من ذهابنا نحن ونلعب مباراة في القاهرة يوم‏16‏ يناير لكنهم رفضوا‏,‏ وأشار شحاتة إلي أنه وافق علي اقامة المباريات الودية الثلاث مع منتخبات تمثل نفس أسلوب لعب المنتخبات التي سنواجهها وهي الكاميرون والسودان وزامبيا‏,‏ معربا عن أمله في الفوز باللقب الافريقي في ظل المنافسة القوية التي ستشهدها البطولة‏,‏ موضحا أن الجهاز الفني يجمع حاليا كل المعلومات المكتوبة والمصورة حول المنتخبات التي ستلعب معها مصر في غانا‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*قائمــة اللاعـــبين المخـــتارين

تضم قائمة المنتخب في حراسة المرمي‏:‏ عصام الحضري‏'‏ الاهلي‏',‏ ومحمد عبد المنصف‏'‏ الزمالك‏', ‏ ومحمد صبحي‏'‏ الاسماعيلي‏',‏ ووائل خليفة‏'‏ طلائع الجيش‏'

في خط الدفاع‏:‏ ابراهيم سعيد‏'‏ انقرة جودجو التركي‏',‏ شادي محمد‏'‏ الاهلي‏',‏ وائل جمعة‏'‏ السيلية القطري‏',‏ شريف عبد الفضيل‏'‏ الاسماعيلي‏',‏ هاني سعيد‏'‏ الاسماعيلي‏',‏ محمود فتح الله‏'‏ الزمالك‏',‏ المعتصم بالله سالم‏'‏ الاسماعيلي‏',‏ احمد فتحي‏'‏ كاظمة الكويتي‏'.‏

وفي مركز الظهير الأيمن‏:‏ احمد المحمدي‏'‏ انبي‏',‏ محسن هنداوي‏'‏ غزل المحلة‏'‏ احمد سمير‏'‏ حرس الحدود‏'.‏

وفي مركز الظهير الايسر‏:‏ سيد معوض‏'‏ الاسماعيلي‏',‏ اسامة محمد‏'‏ بتروجيت‏',‏ طارق السيد‏'‏ الزمالك‏'.‏

وفي خط الوسط‏:‏ حسني عبد ربه‏'‏ الاسماعيلي‏',‏ حسام غالي‏'‏ توتنهام هوتسبير الانجليزي‏',‏ محمد شوقي‏'‏ ميدلزبره الانجليزي‏',‏ حسن مصطفي‏'‏ الوحدة السعودي‏',‏ احمد شعبان‏'‏ بتروجيت‏',‏ محمد ابو تريكة‏'‏ الاهلي‏',‏ وليد سليمان‏'‏ بتروجيت‏',‏ عمر جمال‏'‏ الاسماعيلي‏',‏ احمد حسن‏'‏ اندرلخت البلجيكي‏'.‏

وفي الهجوم‏:‏ احمد سلامة‏'‏ الترسانة‏',‏ محمد زيدان‏'‏ هامبورج الالماني‏',‏ عمرو زكي‏'‏ الزمالك‏',‏ عماد متعب‏'‏ الاهلي‏',‏ محمد فضل‏'‏ الاسماعيلي‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الجوهرى: المديرالفنى التشيكى لمنتخب الشباب يقوده بداية من مايو المقبل

أعلن الكابتن محمود الجوهرى المدير الفنى للمنتخبات الوطنية بالاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم أن المدير الفنى لمنتخب الشباب الذى سيمثل مصر فى كأس العالم 2009 التشيكى ميروسلاف سكوب سيصل إلى القاهرة أول مايو المقبل لقيادة منتخب مصر.

وقال الكابتن محمود الجوهرى خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده ظهر الاثنين بمقر الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم إن المدير الفنى التشيكى تم اختياره بعناية بالغة بعد استعراض السير الذاتية لمجموعة من الخبراء الاجانب واستقر الرأى على اختيار سكوب بعد استعراض خبراته بينما تم الاستقرار على تعيين الكابتن ربيع ياسين مدربا عاما للمنتخب.

واستعرض الجوهرى الجهاز الفنى لمنتخب الشباب المكون من الكابتن علاء عبدالعزيز مدير الفريق ومحمد الصيفى المدرب المساعد وفكرى صالح مدرب حراس المرمى والدكتور طارق سليمان طبيب الفريق والكابتن عمرو المطراوى للتأهيل والاعداد والكابتن عصام عبد الرؤوف مدلك للفريق.

وقال الجوهرى إن الهدف الاساسى من المشاركة فى كأس العالم للشباب عام 2009 هو الصعود إلى المربع الذهبى وأعرب عن امله فى تنظيم مصر لاجمل كأس عالم للشباب على مر التاريخ فى ظل رعاية الدولة لهذا الحدث الكبير.
وأكد أن منتخب الشباب مواليد 1989 يمثل أحد الشرايين الهامة لتغذية المنتخب الاول خلال الفترة المقبلة مؤكدا أن هذا المنتخب يحتوى على عناصر واعدة تستطيع أن تمثل المنتخب الاول فى البطولات الدولية الكبرى لانها تمتاز ببنيان جسمانى قوى ومهارات عالية.وأوضح أنه هناك منتخب ذهبى اخر لمواليد 1993 وهو نواة لمنتخب مصر الذى سيمثلنا فى كأس العالم للشباب عام 2012 بالاضافة الى منتخب مواليد 1991 الذى سيتم صقله خلال المرحلة المقبلة مشيرا الى ان الادارة الفنية للاتحاد نجحت فى تنظيم مسابقتين لمواليد 89 و 91 من أندية الدورى الممتاز لتكوين منتخب قوى قادر على تمثيل مصر فى المحافل الدولية.وأكد الكابتن محمود الجوهرى خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده الاثنين أن الجهاز الادارى لمنتخب الشباب بقيادة الكابتن علاء عبد العزيز يقوم بعمل برنامج اعداد شهرى للاعبى المنتخب للوقوف على اخر ما وصلت اليه قدرات لاعبى مصر من مهارات وقدرات بدنيةوقال انه راقب التشيكى سكوب منذ ان كان مدربا بالاردن مشيرا الى انه خير من يقود منتخب مصر للشباب فى كأس العالم خاصة وان تلك المرحلة السنية تتطلب مدرب صاحب مواصفات معينة موجودة فى المدرب التشيكى مؤكدا انه اضافة للمنتخب المصرى.ثم استعرض الجوهرى السيرة الذاتية للمدرب التشيكى وقال إنه من ابرز انجازاته قيادة منتخب التشيك للشباب فى كأس العالم الأخيرة والتى اقيمت بكندا 2007 وتأهل إلى المباراة النهائية واحتل المركزالثانى فيها بعد خسارته من نظيره الأرجنتينى بهدفين مقابل هدف كما حصل مع منتخب التشيك على المركز الثالث فى كأس اوروبا للشباب تحت 19 سنة وذلك عام 2006.ومن جهه اخرى صرح الجوهرى بأن بعثة منتخب الشباب لكرة القدم تغادر الاثنين إلى تركيا حيث يلعب المنتخب مباراتين مع منتخب الشباب التركى يومى 26 28 ديسمبر الجارى فى إطار خطة إعداد المنتخب المستمرة لنهائيات كأس العالم للشباب.

واضاف انه سيرأس البعثة الكابتن محمود بكر عضو مجلس ادارة الاتحاد بالاضافة إلى الجهاز الفنى المصرى بقيادة ربيع ياسين الى جانب 22 لاعبا هم : محمد مختار البشبيشى ومحمد أبوجبل وحسين عبدالدايم ومروان محسن وأحمد حسنى ومحمد مصطفى ومصطفى جلال وحسام حسن ومصطفى ابراهيم وهشام محمد وأحمد أسامة وشهاب الدين أحمد وأحمد سعيد وأحمد شكرى ومعاذ محمد وأسامة شعبان وحسام عرفات ومعتمد عبدالله ورامى جمال وفريد دويدار وإياد سيف وسعدالدين سمير.*

----------


## محمود زايد

* 

  سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة‏:‏
توفير لبن العصفور لجهاز المنتخب الوطني حقيقة
لأن المجلس يسانده ويثق في قدراته
احترم حازم امام ولكن الاختبارات ليست
تخصصي وأتمني إغلاق الملفات الساخنة حاليا

قال سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد أمس بمقر الاتحاد ان مجلس الإدارة وفر بالفعل لبن العصفور للجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني وهذه حقيقة ونحن نسانده كمجلس إدارة بكل قوة‏,‏ ويثق في قدراته لقيادة منتخب مصر في كأس الأمم الافريقية المقبلة‏.‏

ودعا زاهر الي اغلاق كل الملفات الساخنة والتفرغ للمنتخب خاصة وان منتخب مصر يمتلك خبرة افريقية كبيرة منذ الفوز ببطولة امم افريقيا‏1998‏ ببوركينا فاسو‏,‏ ثم الفوز ببطولة عام‏2006‏ بالقاهرة‏,‏ واكد ان الهدف الرئيسي من المشاركة في البطولة هو الفوز باللقب والمنافسة عليه خاصة وان مصر هي حامل لقب البطولة الماضية‏.‏

واوضح رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم ان الاتحاد مقبل علي ثلاثة محافل دولية هي كأس الامم الافريقية وتصفيات كأس العالم للمنتخب الاول‏,‏ وكأس العالم للشباب بمصر‏2009,‏ مؤكدا ان موضوع هيكلة الاتحاد سيظهر الي النور خلال ايام‏,‏ واشار الي ان مجلس ادارة الاتحاد سيجري مناقصة للفضائيات لاذاعة مباريات المنتخب الودية وتغطية الدورة الافريقية وكواليسها خلال الفترة المقبلة‏.‏ وحول ما تردد عن طلب مجلس ادارة الاتحاد ضم حازم امام لمنتخب مصر نفي سمير زاهر هذا الكلام واكد ان اختيارات اللاعبين تتم وفقا لرؤية الجهاز الفني فقط مع احترامه الكامل لحازم امام اللاعب المهذب الخلوق الذي يمثل احد اعمدة الكرة المصرية ونادي الزمالك ولكن الاختبارات ليست تخصصي‏.‏ وفي نهاية المؤتمر دعا سمير زاهر جميع وسائل الاعلام الي الوقوف خلف منتخب مصر وجهازه الفني خلال الفترة المقبلة للدفاع عن اللقب الافريقي في معترك قوي في غانا‏2008.‏ 

*

----------


## محمود زايد

*حسـن شحاتــة يقــص الشـريط
المنتخـب يبــدأ رحلــة الاستعداد لأمم غانـا  

يبدأ المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم اليوم الأربعاء رحلة الاستعداد الجاد للدفاع عن لقبه بكأس الأمم الإفريقية التي تنطلق منافساتها في‏20‏ يناير المقبل‏.‏

ويتجمع لاعبو المنتخب المحليون البالغ عددهم‏24‏ لاعبا اليوم ومعهم حسام غالي المحترف بصفوف فريق توتنهام هوتسبير الإنجليزي‏,‏ وقد ينضم له أحمد فتحي العائد من الكويت في بداية رحلة الاستعداد كما هو محدد من قبل الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني‏.‏وفضل المدير الفني للمنتخب أن يبدأ يومه الأول بعقد اجتماع ودي مع اللاعبين المنضمين للمعسكر يتحدث خلالها عن طموحاته في الفترة المقبلة وتحديد واجبات كل لاعب يرغب في الوجود بالقائمة النهائية التي تضم‏23‏ لاعبا سيتم اختيارهم من إجمالي‏32‏ لاعبا لخوض منافسات كأس الأمم الإفريقية‏,‏ علي أن يبدأ اللاعبون تدريباتهم اعتبارا من غد‏.‏ويشدد الجهاز الفني في جلسته الأولي مع لاعبيه علي ضرورة الالتزام بالتعليمات‏,‏ سواء داخل الملعب في التدريب أو خارجه‏,‏ ورفض أي محاولات متعمدة أو غير متعمدة لخروج أي لاعب عن النص‏,‏ خاصة أن الفترة المقبلة لا تحتاج إلا للالتزام التام‏.‏واستقر الجهاز الفني علي المحترفين أحمد حسن لاعب وسط أندرلخت البلجيكي وكابتن المنتخب‏,‏ ومحمد زيدان مهاجم هامبورج الألماني‏,‏ وحسن مصطفي لاعب وسط الوحدة السعودي‏,‏ ووائل جمعة مدافع السيلية القطري‏,‏ ومحمد شوقي قلب وسط مدلسبره الإنجليزي علي مواعيد انتظامهم في تدريبات المنتخب وفقا للوائح المنصوص عليها من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا الخاصة باستدعاء المنتخبات لاعبيها المحترفين بالخارج قبل البطولات الدولية‏,‏ بجانب الاتفاقات الودية التي أبرمها المحترفون مع مدربيهم في الخارج‏.‏



*

----------


## محمود زايد

* 
غياب جمعة وفتحي وشوقي وحسن مصطفي 
اليوم بداية معسكر المنتخب الوطني واجتماع لاستعراض برنامج الإعداد 
خط الدفاع يحظي بنصيب الأسد من الاختيارات.. وطرفا الملعب يضمان أكبر عدد من اللاعبين 

المنتخب يبدأ المرحلة النهائية من 
الاستعدادات قبل السفر الي غانا 

يبدأ اليوم المعسكر الختامي للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم استعدادا لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية 'غانا 2008' التي تنطلق 20 يناير القادم.. يتجمع اللاعبون باحد فنادق القاهرة الساعة الخامسة مساء ويعقد معهم الجهاز الفني اجتماعا يركز فيه علي استعراض البرنامج العام للمعسكر وإجراء القياسات البدنية والطبية والفقرات اليومية الثابتة التي يخضع لها اللاعبون وتقسيمهم إلي مجموعات حسب احتياجات كل مجموعة للأحمال البدنية ليصل الجميع في مرحلة معينة إلي درجة واحدة من التأهيل قبل خوض المباراة الودية الأولي أمام ناميبيا يوم 5 يناير والتي علي ضوئها تتحدد القائمة النهائية من 32 لاعبا ضمتهم القائمة المبدئية إلي 23 فقط يشاركون في كأس الأمم.
يحضر التجمع اليوم كل اللاعبين المحليين وأربعة من المحترفين هم أحمد حسن ومحمد زيدان وإبراهيم سعيد وحسام غالي.. ويغيب أربعة محترفين آخرين ينضمون في وقت لاحق وهم حسن مصطفي ووائل جمعة وأحمد فتحي ومحمد شوقي.. ويحدد الجهاز اليوم اللاعبين الذين يحتاجون إلي راحة اضافية ومعظمهم أو جميعهم من الأهلي الذي لعب مباريات أكثر في الأسابيع الأخيرة من الدور الأول للدوري مثل عصام الحضري وشادي محمد وعماد متعب.. وألغي الجهاز المران الصباحي غدا الخميس لإتاحة الفرصة لجميع اللاعبين لاستكمال التحاليل الطبية.
وكان حسن شحاتة المدير الفني قد أعلن أول أمس القائمة المبدئية وضمت 32 لاعبا.. وحظي خط الدفاع بالنصيب الأكبر من الاختيارات وبلغ 14 لاعبا هم إبراهيم سعيد وشادي محمد ووائل جمعة وشريف عبدالفضيل وهاني سعيد ومعتصم سالم وسيد معوض ومحمود فتح الله وطارق السيد وأحمد فتحي وأسامة محمد وأحمد المحمدي ومحسن هنداوي وأحمد سمير وهذا يترجم رأي حسن شحاتة في ان خط الدفاع من بين مصادر القلق مقارنة بخطي الوسط والهجوم اللذين يحظيان بثبات واستقرار.. وشمل الاختيار 9 لاعبين في وسط الملعب هم حسني عبدربه وعمر جمال وحسام غالي ومحمد شوقي وأحمد حسن وحسن مصطفي ووليد سليمان وأحمد شعبان ومحمد أبوتريكة، وهو أقوي خطوط المنتخب بما يضمن من مزيج الكفاءة بين المحليين والمحترفين وتعدد مهام كل عنصر فيه في القدرة علي آداء المهام الهجومية والدفاعية.. وهذا الخط هو محور قوة المنتخب وأمله الأساسي في تنفيذ التكليفات الخططية ولو لم يفتقد للنجم شيكابالا لأصبح أكثر قوة.
واقتصر الاختيار في خط الهجوم علي خمسة لاعبين هم عمرو زكي ومحمد زيدان وعماد متعب ومحمد فضل وأحمد سلامة، وهو عدد منطقي في قائمة أي فريق وان افتقد خبرة وكفاءة أحمد حسام 'ميدو'.. أما حراسة المرمي فشغلها 4 حراس، وهي مصدر قلق أيضا للجهاز الفني رغم ثبات واستقرار نجومية عصام الحضري وتطور مستوي محمد عبدالمنصف.. وربما يطمئن الجهاز لاستمرار اي من وائل خليفة ومحمد صبحي.
وتجدر الاشارة إلي ان القلق علي خط الدفاع يقتصر علي 'القلب' وليس الأطراف حيث يتوفر علي الجانبين اثنان أساسيان هما أحمد فتحي وسيد معوض وعدد من البدلاء هم محسن هنداوي وأحمد سمير في اليمين، وطارق السيد وأسامة محمد في اليسار والمنافسة سوف تكون محتدمة بين ستة لاعبين يزيدون إلي سبعة إذا اعتبرنا أحمد المحمدي ظهيرا أيمن أساسيا في فترة غياب أحمد فتحي، والمؤكد ان طرفي الملعب سيكون لهما النصيب الأكبر من الاستبعاد.
ومن مفاجآت القائمة انضمام طارق السيد ظهير أيسر الزمالك الذي غاب عن كل مراحل التجمع السابقة، وأحمد شعبان صاحب هدف بتروجيت في مرمي الزمالك.. والمؤكد ان 17 لاعبا يحجزون مواقعهم في القائمة النهائية منهم 3 حراس مرمي و14 لاعبا هم: إبراهيم سعيد وشادي محمد ووائل جمعة وهاني سعيد وسيد معوض ومحمود فتح الله وأحمد فتحي وحسني عبدربه وعمر جمال وحسام غالي ومحمد شوقي وأحمد حسن ومحمد أبوتريكة ومحمد زيدان وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب.
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*اتحاد الكرة يجري مناقصة اليوم
بين الفضائيات لبيع حقوق تصوير المنتخب

يعقد اتحاد كرة القدم برئاسة سمير زاهر اجتماعا مهما في الثانية عشرة ظهر اليوم بمقر الاتحاد لإجراء مناقصة بين القنوات الفضائية والوكالات الإعلانية حول حقوق منتخب مصر الداخلية منذ يوم بدء معسكره غدا مرورا بالمباريات الودية التي سيخوضها في أسوان وأبوظبي والبرتغال وحتي مبارياته في نهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية التي ستقام في غانا يناير المقبل‏.‏وتتضمن الحقوق تصوير تدريبات المنتخب ومعايشة الفريق في مقر إقامته سواء في مصر أو الخارج ورحلات الطيران الخاصة به والمحاضرات التي يعقدها الجهاز الفني وحوارات مع اللاعبين ومسئولي الفريق‏.‏ومن المنتظر أن تصل قيمة المناقصة إلي أكثر من‏3‏ ملايين جنيه في حالة فوز إحدي القنوات أو الوكالات بها التي تعتبر حصرية بحيث يحق للقناة الفائزة إذاعة كل المحتويات الخاصة بالمنتخب وأخباره فقط عليها‏,‏ وهو يجعل المشروع أكثر أهمية‏.‏وتعليقا علي هذا المشروع أكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة أن هذه المناقصة تعتبر نتاج طبيعيا للفكر المتطور الذي يتبعه الاتحاد لتنمية موارده بشكل جيد لتعود الفائدة علي أنشطة الاتحاد ومسئولياته والأندية الأعضاء بالجمعية العمومية‏.‏وقال إن هذه الأفكار تطبق للمرة الأولي في تاريخ اتحاد الكرة ويأتي معها انتهاؤنا من اختيار احدي الشركات لرعاية المباريات الخارجية للمنتخب الوطني بجانب الرعاية الداخلية‏.‏وأوضح سمير زاهر أن كل أعضاء اتحاد الكرة بلا استثناء سيكونون خلف المنتخب الوطني وجهازه الفني الكفء بقيادة حسن شحاتة الذي نثق تماما في قدرة المنتخب الوطني علي المنافسة علي كأس الأمم الإفريقية وإعادة أمجاد بطولة بوركينا فاسو ومصر‏.‏ وختم رئيس اتحاد الكرة بأن المرحلة المقبلة سوف تشهد الكثير من تفعيل خطط العمل المهمة منها الانتهاء من اعادة الهيكلة داخل الاتحاد الذي يشرف عليه صلاح حسني سكرتير عام الاتحاد وكذلك اعادة صياغة اللجان بما يخدم المصلحة العامة للاتحاد‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*طائرة خاصة لنقل المنتخب إلي غانا
زاهر يبذل جهوداً جبارة للحصول علي أفضل وسيلة لراحة اللاعبين
أبوتريكة يناشد الجماهير مساندة الفريق في المرحلة القادمة


يدرس مجلس ادارة اتحاد كرة القدم طلب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب ضرورة سفر الفريق لغانا يوم 17 يناير القادم علي طائرة خاصة خوفا من الارهاق الذي يصيب اللاعبين في حالة السفر علي الخطوط العادية. 
يلتقي الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد مع اللواء أحمد شفيق وزير الطيران المدني للاتفاق علي كل الترتيبات من أجل راحة الفريق. 
كان الجهاز الفني للمنتخب قد اجتمع بكل لاعبيه باستثناء المحترفين وائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي وأحمد فتحي ومحمد شوقي لارتباطهم مع أنديتهم في حين حضر اجتماع المنتخب من المحترفين إبراهيم سعيد وحسام غالي وأحمد حسن ومحمد زيدان. 
قام جهاز المنتخب بتوزيع برنامج الاعداد علي كل اللاعبين يتضمن البرنامج توقيتات التدريب ومواعيد التدريبات ويحصل لاعبو الأهلي والمحترفون علي راحة سلبية من المران في حين يؤدي المنتخب أول مران له اليوم في الرابعة عصرا علي الملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة. 
بدأ حسن شحاتة كلامه خلال الاجتماع بشرح أهمية المرحلة المقبلة والتي تعتبر بمثابة تحديا خاصا لهم كلاعبين حيث تحملهم الجماهير المصرية مسئولية كبيرة علي عاتقهم بضرورة المحافظة علي اللقب. 
تحدث شوقي غريب المدرب العام علي ضرورة الالتزام في المرحلة المقبلة والجدية في التدريب خاصة ان كل اللاعبين مازالوا في مهلة التقييم قبل التصفية النهائية. 
أكد محمد أبوتريكة نجم المنتخب الوطني والنادي الأهلي ان المنتخب بدأ مرحلة الجد والعد التنازلي للمشاركة في بطولة أمم أفريقيا التي ستقام في غانا. 
قال انه يتمني ان تكون المرحلة المقبلة مرحلة التفاف الجماهير حول المنتخب خاصة ان البطولة القادمة لن تكون سهلة في ظل وجود العديد من المنتخبات القوية المتنافسة معنا علي اللقب. 
أضاف ان الكل يجب ان يقف خلف المنتخب لتشجيعه وتحفيز اللاعبين وان نكون جميعا تحت شعار لا صوت فوق المنتخب وان تنتهي مؤقتا نغمة الأندية فلا فرق بين الأهلي والزمالك والاسماعيلي الكل حاليا يلعب تحت اسم مصر. 
شدد أبوتريكة علي ان المنتخب يدخل هذه البطولة وهو حامل اللقب ولابد ان يستعد بقوة من أجل الدفاع عن لقبه مؤكدا ان الأمل قائم وبقوة خاصة ان المنتخب يضم مجموعة مميزة جدا من اللاعبين القادرين علي تسجيل أسمائهم بأحرف من نور. 
أضاف اننا نواجه منافسة قوية من منتخبات أفريقية قوية مثل غانا ونيجيريا وكوت ديفوار والسنغال والكاميرون وجميعها تستعد بقوة من أجل خطف اللقب من المنتخب الوطني. 
أوضح ان المرحلة المقبلة لابد فيها من تكاتف جميع الجهود من أجل تحقيق الهدف الذي نسعي إليه ووعد أبوتريكة الجماهير المصرية بأن يبذل كل اللاعبين جهودهم من أجل إسعاد الجماهير في أمم غانا وستكون البداية من خلال تدريبات المنتخب في المعسكر الحالي وخلال المباريات الودية التي ستخوضها قبل دخول معمعة البطولة. 
من جانبه أكد سيد معوض لاعب الاسماعيلي ان كل لاعبي المنتخب تعاهدوا علي مواصلة انجازات المنتخب الوطني في الفترة المقبلة حيث ان فرصتنا ليست مستحيلة رغم صعوبة المواجهات ومحاولة كل منتخب للاستعداد القوي قال سنبذل قصاري جهدنا من أجل رفع راية الكرة المصرية في غانا. 
*

----------


## عصام كابو

*
 
ميدو

أكد مصدر بالجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري صعوبة لحاق أحمد حسام "ميدو" بقائمة المنتخب المصري، مشيرا إلى أن عودته لتدريبات ميدلسبره لن تمكنه من العودة إلى كامل لياقته في الفترة المتبقية قبل كأس الأمم الإفريقية.

وقال المصدر في تصريحات يوم الخميس بعد تدريب المنتخب الأول إن مشاركة ميدو كانت في تدريبات تأهيلية وليست كافية لعودته للمباريات.

ونفى المصدر صحة ما تداولته بعض وسائل الإعلام عن تهرب ميدو من المشاركة مع المنتخب وادعاء الإصابة، مؤكدا صحة إصابة اللاعب.

واستبعد الجهاز الفني لمنتحب مصر ميدو من القائمة المبدئية لكأس الأمم الإفريقية التي ضمت 32 لاعبًا وذلك بسبب الإصابة التي كان من المتوقع أن تبعد اللاعب عن الملاعب حتى نهاية البطولة.

وكان جاريث ساوثجيت المدير الفني لميدلسبره أن ميدو قادر على العودة إلى المباريات في يناير المقبل.

إلى ذلك، بدأ المنتخب يوم الخميس تدريباته بتجمع كل اللاعبين باستثناء محمد شوقي لاعب ميدلسبره ووائل جمعة لاعب السيلية القطري وحسن مصطفى لاعب الوحدة السعودي وأحمد فتحي لاعب كاظمة الكويتي اللذين سيعودون بعد آداء مباريات مع فرقهم.

كما عاد إبراهيم سعيد للتدريبات التأهيلية ومن المنتظر أن يلحق بمباريات المنتخب الودية قبل البطولة التي تبدأ في 20 يناير المقبل.*

----------


## عصام كابو

*
بدأ المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم مرحلة الجد أمس حيث انطلق المعسكر بأحد الفنادق‏.‏ بينما كان المران الأول بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏...‏

المنتخب يبدأ الاستعداد الرسمي لبطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية التي ستنطلق بغانا يوم‏20‏ يناير اليوم علي وجه التحديد‏,‏ حيث يؤدي الفريق مرانه علي فترتين‏.‏ وقد وضع الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة وعضوية شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان برنامج إعداد محسوب بالدقيقة والثانية تجنبا لأية مفاجآت خلال هذه المرحلة المهمة التي تمثل بداية الإعداد لرحلة الدفاع عن اللقب الإفريقي والاحتفاظ بالكأس في غانا‏...‏

وقد حدد الجهاز الفني الهدف من فترة الاعداد الأولي وهي خاصة برفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية والقضاء علي التفاوت في مستوياتها بين اللاعبين لذلك لم تكن مفاجأة ان يمنح المدير الفني رباعي الأهلي الحضري وابو تريكة وشادي محمد وعماد متعب راحة حتي بعد غد الأحد وهي نفس الراحة السلبية التي حصل عليها أحمد حسن لاعب اندرلخت ومحمد زيدان لاعب هامبورج الذي توجه لألمانيا للتفاوض مع ناد جديد‏,‏

أما باقي اللاعبين المحترفين خارجيا‏,‏ فقد تحدد وصول أحمد فتحي ووائل جمعة غدا‏,‏ وبعد غد محمد شوقي أما حسن مصطفي فهناك محاولات تجري لوصوله بعد غد‏,‏ بينما شارك الثنائي حسام غالي وإبراهيم سعيد في مران الأمس‏.‏

ويستمر معسكر الفريق بالقاهرة حتي موعد السفر لأسوان يوم الجمعة المقبل لمواجهة منتخب ناميبيا وديا يوم السبت في بداية مرحلة المباريات الودية‏,‏ والتي سيلعب فيها الفريق أيضا مع مالي في أبو ظبي يوم‏10‏ يناير وأخيرا مع انجولا بالعاصمة البرتغالية لشبونة‏,‏ وهو ما يفسد رغبة البطل إداريا وفنيا في الاحتفاظ باللقب الذي حققه قبل عامين بالقاهرة‏.‏

فنيا‏..‏ تبدو قائمة البطولة محسومة بنسبة‏90%‏ ويحتفظ المدير الفني ومساعدوه بها رغم العدد الكبير الموجود بالمعسكر‏,‏ لكن القرار النهائي سيكون يوم‏6‏ يناير المقبل‏,‏ وقبل الموعد النهائي لإرسال القائمة بــ‏24‏ ساعة فقط‏,‏ وبناء عليه فإن الجهاز الفني سيمنح الفرصة كاملة للجدد في لقاء ناميبيا بينما سيلعب مباراتي مالي وانجولا بقائمة البطولة نفسها‏.‏

حسن شحاتة سيجرب بعض اللاعبين في مراكز ربما تكون جديدة عليهم الآن ومنهم أحمد فتحي الذي سيكون مفاجأة التشكيل الأساسي وستتم تجربته في مركز المساك سمير زاهر والمهندس هاني أبوريدة توجها إلي مكتب المهندس حسن صقر أمس الأول وعقدا معه اجتماعا مطولا لدعم المنتخب الوطني خلال المرحلة المقبلة ووافق صقر علي الطائرة الخاصة ووعد بزيارة معسكر المنتخب خلال الساعات القادمة.
*

----------


## عصام كابو

*أحمد فتحي يصل الأحد.. ووائل وحسن مصطفي 3 يناير
حسن شحاتة يرفض الجدل حول ميدو وبركات.. ويعترف بمشاعر القلق
الطائرة الخاصة توفر 48 ساعة من المتاعب.. واستخدمها الأهلي والزمالك من قبل



أحمد فتحي تألق مع المنتخب في البطولة الماضية .. وينتظر منه الكثير مع زملائه


يؤدي المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مرانه اليوم علي فترتين الساعة الثامنة والنصف صباحا والخامسة مساء بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة بعد ان أدي أمس مرانا واحدا الساعة الخامسة في بداية معسكر الاعداد لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية غانا .2008
وفي نفس الوقت تواصلت الاتصالات مع اللاعبين المحترفين الأربعة أحمد فتحي ووائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي ومحمد شوقي لتحديد مواعيد انضمامهم لتدريبات المنتخب.. وتحدد يوم 30 ديسمبر لانضمام أحمد فتحي الذي يلعب مع فريقه كاظمة مباراة يوم ..29 ويوم 3 يناير لانضمام وائل جمعة 'السيلية القطري' وحسن مصطفي 'الوحدة السعودي'.. بينما ينتظر الجهاز الفني اتصالا هاتفيا من محمد شوقي لتحديد موعد وصوله خلال أيام قليلة.. وقال حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب ان اللاعبين يشاركون مع أنديتهم في المباريات وهذا يبعث علي الاطمئنان ويزيل القلق ويضمن احتفاظهم باللياقة البدنية والفنية.
وطلب شحاتة من الجميع اغلاق ملف أحمد حسام 'ميدو' ومحمد بركات حتي لا يتشتت تركيز الفريق وحتي يتم تجنب القضايا الفرعية التي لا طائل منها.. وقال ان الجهاز الفني يتابع حالة اللاعبين الاثنين ويترقب محاولات الاسراع بشفائهما وهذا يكفي الآن رغم ضيق الوقت وحتمية ارسال القائمة النهائية للبطولة يوم 7 يناير.
وفيما يخص ميدو قال شحاتة ان الاستفسارات زادت عن موقفه من الانضمام بعد أنباء عودته للتدريبات.. وهذا يفتح علي الفريق والجهاز باب الجدل في أمور مفهومة للمدربين.. فاللاعب عاد لتدريبات منفردة وهي تأهيلية وعلاجية وليست ايزانا بالعودة مباشرة للمباريات.. ولا يشغل الجهاز الفني باله بذلك ما دامت هناك اتصالات دائمة باللاعب ومتابعة لموقفه من المشاركة مع ناديه، وهذا لا يعني انه خارج الحسابات وأيضا لا يعني الاطمئنان الكامل لإمكانية ضمه.. أما بالنسبة لمحمد بركات *والكلام لشحاتة* هناك محاولات من الأهلي ليحصل علي تأشيرة السفر إلي ألمانيا وهناك تأخير ربما حدث بسبب أعياد الكريسماس وإذا كان اللاعب مؤهلا للانضمام في الوقت المسموح فسوف ينضم علي الفور.. لكن إذا ثبت تعذر مشاركة أي من ميدو وبركات في المباراة الأولي في البطولة لن يكون منطقيا وضعهما في القائمة. وبالنسبة لشيكابالا مازال الجهاز الفني ينتظر الرد الرسمي للاتحاد الدولي حول طبيعة الايقاف دولي أو محلي أو الاثنين معا.
وأكد حسن شحاتة علي أهمية وضرورة تخصيص طائرة خاصة تنقل المنتخب إلي غانا مباشرة.. وقال ان هذا الطلب ليس بدعة، بل سبق ان استعان الأهلي والزمالك بطائرة خاصة في رحلات افريقية أقل في المتاعب.. والرحلة الخاصة سوف توفر الوقت للفريق وتجنبه متاعب سفر طويل يستغرق 48 ساعة.. وهذا يحتاجه اللاعبون المرهقون ويحتاجه فريق يسافر لينافس.
وعن انطباعه مع بداية المعسكر.. قال حسن شحاتة: أنا متفائل وفي نفس الوقت قلق.. القلق والتوتر موجودان وهذا أمر طبيعي بالنظر لحجم المسئولية في بطولة صعبة وشرسة تذهب إليها كل المنتخبات راغبة في الفوز والمنافسة علي اللقب.. ونحن نذهب لندافع عن لقب نحمله.. وتحدثنا مع اللاعبين عن المهمة الصعبة ونتحدث مع الجميع في نفس الإطار ليس بغرض الايحاء للناس بعدم استسهال المهمة ووجود صعوبات في المنافسة.. لكن نحن نقر أمرا واقعا، فليست البطولة نزهة لأي فريق.

أبوتريكة اختار التدريب

وكشف حسن شحاتة عن الروح الجميلة التي يتحلي بها كل اللاعبين وتعكس استيعابهم لحجم المسئولية حتي ان محمد أبوتريكة طلب بنفسه البدء مع المنتخب في أول يوم تدريب واختار ان يعيش أجواء المعسكر من البداية بعد أداء فريضة الحج.. وكان منح بعض اللاعبين راحة بالاختيار وليس قرارا أو اجبارا.. ونحن نعرف ان لاعبي الأهلي خاضوا مباريات مضغوطة في الاسابيع الاخيرة للدوري واستحقوا راحة وسوف ينضمون للتدريب غدا.

حراسة المرمي

وأكد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي انه يسعي إلي تجهيز الحراس الأربعة خلال معسكر الاعداد ليصلوا جميعا إلي مستوي بدني وفني مناسب لخوض منافسات البطولة، وان اعترف بان الدوري الضعيف اثر علي الحراس بمن فيهم عصام الحضري الذي لم يتعرض لضغوط من المهاجمين في المباريات.. علاوة علي ان وائل خليفة لم تكتمل خبرته الدولية ومحمد صبحي يتبادل الحراسة مع محمد فتحي ولا يحصل علي فرصة كاملة، ومحمد عبدالمنصف تأثر بالنتائج السلبية للزمالك.. وهدفنا *والكلام لأحمد سليمان* هو الوصول بالحراس إلي الفورمة المطلوبة والوصول بعصام الحضري إلي فورمة كأس الأمم الافريقية 2006.
*

----------


## محمود زايد

* 
شحـاتـة يقترب من حسم القائمة
المدير الفني يفاضل بين اللاعبين في كل مركز لاختيار الأفضل
‏..‏ و الفريق يؤدي مرانه الأساسي اليوم استعدادا لناميبيا‏..‏ ومتعب يطلب الراحة  



يؤدي المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم مرانه الأساسي مساء اليوم استعدادا لمباراته الودية الأولي أمام منتخب ناميبيا بأسوان والمقرر لها بعد غد السبت في التحضيرات الخاصة بمنافسات كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقبلة في غانا‏.‏

وفرضت العديد من القضايا نفسها علي حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب وجهازه المعاون طوال يوم أمس يأتي علي رأسها موقف عماد متعب مهاجم الأهلي‏,‏ الذي أحضر تقريرا طبيا معتمدا من الدكتور إيهاب علي طبيب فريقه يفيد بحاجته للراحة لمدة‏4‏ أيام تنتهي بعد غد لوجود إجهاد في عضلات الظهر‏,‏ وحاجة اللاعب للراحة‏,‏ كما أشارت الفحوصات التي خضع لها متعب بمعرفة إيهاب علي‏.‏

ويرغب حسن شحاتة في الدفع بمتعب خلال لقاء ناميبيا في ظل البحث عن فوز كبير وعرض مطمئن في بداية رحلة الإعداد‏,‏ وكذلك للنقص العددي المصاحب لخط الهجوم الذي يفتقد لجهود محمد زيدان المحترف بهامبورج الألماني في المباراة الودية الأولي لإجراء اللاعب اختبارات‏,‏ وفحوصات طبية تحت إشراف ناديه الألماني غدا‏,‏ وحصوله علي موافقة المدير الفني بالسفر إلي ألمانيا لعمل هذه الفحوصات وتقلص عدد المهاجمين إلي ثلاثة هم‏:‏ عمرو زكي‏,‏ وعماد متعب‏,‏ ومحمد فضل‏.‏

كما طلب الجهاز الفني من أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب تقريرا وافيا عن حالة إبراهيم سعيد ليبرو المنتخب والذي لايزال بعيدا عن التدريبات الجماعية‏,‏ ويؤدي تأهيلات طبية‏,‏ وتحديد موعد نهائي للانتظام في تدريبات الكرة‏,‏ خاصة مع بدء العد التنازلي لموعد انطلاق البطولة‏,‏ وفي ضوء التقرير المنتظر تقديمه اليوم سيتحدد إذا ما كان سيتم اصطحاب اللاعب إلي أسوان لمواجهة ناميبيا هناك أو بقاؤه في القاهرة لاستكمال برنامجه العلاجي‏.‏

وفرضت المفاضلة بين اللاعبين نفسها علي جلسات الجهاز الفني تمهيدا لتحديد القائمة النهائية بعد العودة من أسوان‏,‏ وهناك مفاضلة بين طارق السيد لاعب الزمالك‏,‏ ووليد سليمان لاعب بتروجيت لاختيار لاعب منهما بجانب أسامة محمد‏,‏ وسيد معوض في الجبهة اليسري‏,‏ ومفاضلة أخري بين شريف عبدالفضيل‏,‏ ومعتصم سالم قلبي دفاع الإسماعيلي‏,‏ والتي لن يحسمها الجهاز الفني إلا بعد انتظام وائل جمعة في التدريبات‏,‏ وتحديد الموعد النهائي لعودة إبراهيم سعيد للملاعب مع مفاضلة ثالثة بين محمد صبحي‏,‏ ووائل خليفة حارس المرمي لاختيار أحدهما للانضمام إلي عصام الحضري‏,‏ ومحمد عبدالمنصف في القائمة النهائية للمنتخب‏.‏

وكان اللاعبون قد واصلوا تدريباتهم أمس علي فترتين صباحا ومساء‏,‏ وقرر الجهاز الفني السفر إلي أسوان غدا الجمعة‏ 

*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب الوطني يتجه إلي الإمارات اليوم
البعثة تضم‏26‏ لاعبا واستبعاد سعيد والمعتصم وسمير
شحاتة يفضل مواقع الإنترنت‏..‏ والصحفيون يشتكون لزاهر‏!‏


جانب من تدريبات حراس المنتخب الوطنى 


تغادر القاهرة ظهر اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم متوجهة إلي العاصمة الاماراتية أبو ظبي استعدادا لمواجهة منتخب مالي وديا بعد غد في التاسعة مساء بتوقيت الامارات ـ السابعة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة ـ علي ملعب نادي الوحدة الاماراتي في اطار استعدادات الفريقين لخوض نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية المقرر اقامتها في غانا بداية من‏20‏ يناير الحالي‏.‏

ويرأس البعثة الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة ومعه أحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق وتضم‏26‏ لاعبا تم اختيارهم عقب مران الأمس‏,‏ حيث استبعد الجهاز الفني أسماء الثلاثي أحمد سمير لاعب حرس الحدود والمعتصم بالله سالم مدافع الإسماعيلي بالاضافة الي وائل خليفة حارس مرمي طلائع الجيش‏,‏ كما قرر الجهاز الفني ترك المدافع إبراهيم سعيد في القاهرة بسبب إصابته لإجراء تدريبات العلاج الطبيعي قبل تحديد موقفه النهائي‏

وتشير الأوضاع الي احتمال استبعاده هو الآخر بشكل كبير‏,‏ في حين مازال موقف حسام غالي معلقا حتي الآن لحين حسم موقفه بالانتقال لنادي جديد وسيتم استبعاده نهائيا من القائمة المسافرة الي غانا في حال انضمامه رسميا الي نادي ديربي كاونتي الإنجليزي الذي اشترط علي اللاعب عدم المشاركة في كأس الأمم الإفريقية‏.‏

وضمت قائمة الـ‏26‏ المسافرين اليوم الي أبوظبي كلا من‏:‏ عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد صبحي في حراسة المرمي‏,‏ والمدافعين‏:‏ شادي محمد ووائل جمعه وشريف عبدالفضيل وهاني سعيد وسيد معوض ومحمود فتح الله وطارق السيد وأحمد فتحي وأسامة محمد وأحمد المحمدي ولاعبي الوسط‏:‏ حسني عبدربه وعمر جمال وحسام غالي ومحمد شوقي وأحمد حسن وحسن مصطفي وأحمد شعبان ووليد سيلمان ومحمد أبوتريكة‏,‏ ورباعي الهجوم‏:‏ محمد زيدان وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب ومحمد فضل‏.‏

شحاتة‏..‏ والإنترنت‏!‏
وقد شهد يوم أمس تصرفا غريبا من الجهاز الفني وحسن شحاتة المدير الفني الذي أصر علي عدم إعلان أسماء اللاعبين المسافرين اليوم للصحفيين إلا صباح اليوم وقبل السفر للإمارات بساعة‏,‏ وبعد أن رضخ الجميع للأمر واحترموا قراره كانت المفاجأة بإعلانه الاسماء لمواقع الإنترنت‏,‏ مما دفع الصحفيين بالشكوي لسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة مما بدر من الجهاز الفني وحسن شحاته من تصرف غير لائق في الوقت الذي يطالب فيه الجميع بمساندة المنتخب بينما يفضل هو مواقع الإنترنت‏!‏

وعلي جانب آخر أنهي سمير عدلي مدير المنتخب جميع الترتيبات للفريق بداية من رحلة الامارات اليوم ومرورا برحلة البرتغال‏,‏ وانتهاء بالرحلة الكبري إلي غانا‏,‏ حيث نجح سمير عدلي رغم ضيق الوقت في انهاء جميع الاجراءات الخاصة بالتأشيرات وتصريحات السفر للاعبين‏.‏ وأجري سمير عدلي اتصالا هاتفيا بالسفير محمد سعيد عبيد سفير مصر في الامارات الذي أبدي استعدادات السفارة المصرية لاستقبال البعثة المصرية‏,‏ وتذليل أي صعوبات تواجهها‏,‏ وهذا ما أكده أيضا لسمير عدلي المستشار الاعلامي عبدالغني عجاج‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*حسن شحاتة قبل السفر للإمارات:
مونديال أفريقيا لا يخيفني.."التوابع" ترعبني
لم أهتز لفوز زامبيا علي تونس.. أثق في قدرات لاعبينا
جلسة صلح في الملعب بين شوبير والمدير الفني
سمير زاهر: "المعلم" مدرب إنجازات.. ونسانده بقوة


أكد الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني أنه لايخشي المواجهات في بطولة الأمم الأفريقية بغانا لأنه سيلعب للفوز بها والحفاظ علي لقبه لكونه بطل القارة في أمم .2006قال إن ما يخشاه ويصل الي حد الرعب ما بعد البطولة وتوابعها سواء احتفظنا باللقب ولو لم نوفق قال شحاتة ان الجهاز الفني تابع مباراة زامبيا وتونس ورغم نتيجتها إلا أنها لم تغير شيئا من تفكير الجهاز الفني حيث نثق في امكانيات لاعبينا وقدراتهم خاصة وأن كرة القدم لم تعد تعرف سوي العطاء داخل الملعب. 
أشار إلي أن الجهاز الفني سعيد بتجربة ناميبيا خاصة بعد أن وضح الانسجام بين اللاعبين رغم الاهتزاز في بعض فترات المباراة إلا أن ذلك يرجع لتطبيق الجهاز الفني لخطة جديدة يتم تنفيذها لاول مرة وبدأ اللاعبون في استيعابها من جانبه اكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام ان الجهاز الفني سيخوض المباراتين القادمتين بنفس الاسلوب من الناحية الهجومية. 
قال إن الجهاز سيتابع إبراهيم سعيد مدافع المنتخب حتي آخر لحظة قبل ارسال القائمة النهائية تحسبا لأي احتمال. 
من ناحية اخري استبعد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني خمسة لاعبين من السفر مع المنتخب الي الإمارات اليوم هم ابراهيم سعيد وحسام غالي وأحمد سمير والمعتصم بالله سالم ووائل خليفة حارس المرمي الذي لم يحضر المران الأخير بذلك يسافر المنتخب ب 25 لاعبا الي أبو ظبي للعب المباراة الودية امام مالي يوم الخميس المقبل. 
اجتمع الجهاز الفني بلاعبيه وشرح لهم اهمية المرحلة المقبلة وتمني للاعبين المستبعدين التوفيق مع انديتهم في مقدمتهم احمد سمير المتعاقد مع احد الاندية البلجيكية. 
يتابع الجهاز الفني من الإمارات البرنامج التأهيلي لإبراهيم سعيد تحسبا لشفائه قبل ارسال القائمة النهائية جاء استبعاد حسام غالي بعد تعاقده مع نادي ديربي كاونتي الإنجليزي ومطالبة النادي له بالحضور ويبذل الجهاز الفني محاولات لضم اللاعب للسفر اليوم. 
كان المنتخب قد ادي مرانه الاخير بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة وحضره سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة واحمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد حيث عقد سمير زاهر جلسة علي الواقف بين شوبير وشحاتة تم خلالها تصفية الاجواء وقام اعضاء الجهاز الفني بمصافحة شوبير ومن بعدهم اللاعبين. 
إنجازات شحاتة 
اكد سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد أن المنتخب يسير في طريقه الصحيح ويجد من اتحاد الكرة الدعم بكل قوة مشيرا إلي أنه طلب من شوبير ومجدي عبدالغني واعضاء مجلس الادارة الحضور لتدريب المنتخب من اجل قطع الطريق علي الشائعات خلال الفترة المقبلة الي لا صوت فيها يعلو علي صوت المنتخب. 
أكد زاهر أن المنتخب الوطني يدخل هذه البطولة وهو حامل اللقب ويجب أن يلعب من هذا المنطلق حفاظا علي لقبه لأن زمن اللعب لمجرد التمثيل المشرف قد انتهي والهدف الوحيد هو الفوز بالبطولة. 
شدد سمير زاهر علي أن اختيارات حسن شحاتة والجهاز الفني له مطلق الحرية فيها دون تدخل من أحد قال إن حسن شحاتة استطاع أن يحقق انجازات للكرة المصرية في الفترة الماضية ولدينا ثقة كاملة فيه وفي جهازه المعاون. 
تجربة ناميبيا 
اضاف سمير زاهر إلي أن تجربة ناميبيا تعتبر مفيدة جدا للمنتخب وطالب اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ببذل كل الجهد في الفترة المقبلة خاصة أن كرة القدم لم تعد تعترف بمنتخبات قوية واخري ضعيفة بدليل أن احدا لم يكن يتوقع نتيجة مباراة زامبيا وتونس وحقق فيها المنتخب الزامبي الفوز خارج ارضه ورغم النقص العددي. 
المران الأخير 
علي صعيد آخر فقد ادي المنتخب الوطني مرانه الأخير علي مدي ساعة ونصف الساعة اتسمت بالجدية والقوة من جانب اللاعبين قام حسن شحاتة باجراء تقسيمة قوية بين ثلاث مجموعات بين منتصفي الملعب شهدت منافسة قوية بين جميع اللاعبين وتدخل أعضاء الجهاز الفني لتحذير اللاعبين من الخشونة والاصطدام خشية تعرض أحدهم للاصابة وحرص حمادة صدقي علي ترتيب المدافعين بما يتسني لهم التصدي للهجمات. 
قام الجهاز الفني بعد التقسيمة بتدريب اللاعبين علي الضربات الثابتة من خارج منطقة الجزاء وفي وجود حائط الصد وقام كل اللاعبين بالتسديد كذلك اشتمل المران علي الضربات الركنية والعرضية وتألق ثلاثي حراس المرمي عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد صبحي بعد أن أدي تدريباتهم القوية تحت اشراف احمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي. 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب في أبو ظبي
الفريق يسافر بعد الظهر لمواجهة مالي بعد غد
ظهور قوي لشوقي وحسن وجمعة في أول مران لهم  


يعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم صباح اليوم قائمته المسافرة إلي مدينة أبو ظبي بعد ظهر اليوم تمهيدا لمواجهة منتخب مالي في استاد نادي الوحدة ضمن رحلة الإعداد لخوض منافسات كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقبلة في غانا والمقرر لها الفترة بين‏20‏ يناير و‏10‏ فبراير من العام الحالي‏.‏
ورفض حسن شحاتة المدير الفني وجهازه المعاون تحديد أي أسماء والإعلان عنها قبل الموعد المحدد‏.‏
ويأتي ذلك بعدما عاود المنتخب استئناف رحلة الإعداد وخوض مران قوي أمس بعد راحة سلبية دامت‏24‏ ساعة حصل عليها اللاعبون بعد خوض لقائهم الودي الأول أمام منتخب ناميبيا في أسوان السبت الماضي‏.‏

ولأول مرة يشهد مران المنتخب مشاركة جميع اللاعبين الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار قبل نحو أسبوعين وتدرب لأول مرة محمد شوقي المحترف في ميدلسبره الانجليزي وحسن مصطفي المحترف في الوحدة السعودي ووائل جمعة المحترف في السيلية القطري وهو الثلاثي الذي خضع لفحوصات طبية شاملة خلال الـ‏48‏ ساعة الماضية وظهر جمعة وحسن مصطفي ومحمد شوقي بمستوي طيب خلال المران ووضح اكتمال لياقتهم الفنية والبدنية وهو ما نال إعجاب الجهاز الفني الذي يعول عليهم الكثير في الفترة المقبلة كما شهد المران مشاركة محمد زيدان مهاجم فريق هامبورج الألماني بعد عودته من ألمانيا حيث خضع لفحوصات طبية تقليدية تحت إشراف الجهاز الطبي بناديه وظهر هو الآخر بمستوي طيب ونال اللاعب إشادة من جانب حسن شحاتة قبل انتظامه في المران لالتزامه بالعودة من ألمانيا في الموعد المتفق عليه بينه وبين الجهاز الفني‏.‏

وشهد المران تألق أكثر من لاعب والظهور بمستوي طيب كمحمد أبوتريكة وحسني عبدربه وعمرو زكي وأحمد فتحي وأحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب‏.‏

واشتمل مران المنتخب الذي امتد لأكثر من‏75‏ دقيقة علي القيام بأعمال الإطالة والإحماء البدني والجري حول التراك بالإضافة إلي تقسيمة شارك فيها اللاعبون جميعا عدا إبراهيم سعيد بعد ان تم توزيعهم علي‏3‏ فرق متساوية القوي الدفاعية والهجومية وركز شحاتة وجهازه المعاون المكون من شوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي مساعد المدرب علي التنبيه علي اللاعبين خلال المران باللعب المباشر من لمسة واحدة ودقة التمرير من زميل إلي آخر بالآضافةللإكثار من التسديد علي المرمي كلما سنحت الفرصة وحرص الجهاز الفني علي الاجتماع باللاعبين بعد نهاية المران والتنبيه عليهم بضرورة عدم التسرع في حال عدم اصطحاب أحدهم للمشاركة في مباراة مالي الودية بعد السفر إلي أبو ظبي والمقرر له اليوم وبقاؤهم تحت دائرة الطلب للانضمام للمنتخب في أي وقت قبل انطلاق كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقبلة‏.‏



*

----------


## محمود زايد

* مصر تتغلب على مالي وديا بهدف عبد ربه 

تغلب المنتخب المصري على نظيره المالي بهدف يوم الخميس في ثاني تجاربه الودية قبل كأس الأمم الإفريقية في المباراة التي أقيمت بينهما في الإمارات.
سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد حسني عبد ربه من ركلة جزاء حصل عليها عمرو زكي في الدقيقة 41.
جاءت المباراة متوسطة من الجانبين ولم تشهد فرصا كثيرة، وقدم المنتخب المصري أداء بطيئا.واتسم أداء لاعبو المنتخب المصري بالفردية خاصة محمد زيدان وعماد متعب الذي أضاع أبرز فرص الشوط الأول في الدقيقة 32 من تسديدة متوسطة المدى ولكنها مرقت فوق العارضةوقبل نهاية الشوط الأول، اخترق زكي من الجبهة اليسرى وتعرض للجذب من القمص داخل منطقة الجزاء ليحتسب الحكم الإماراتي ركلة جزاء للمنتخب المصري تمكن عبد ربه من تحويلها لهدف الفوز.
وفي الشوط الثاني نشط المنتخب المالي قليلا وأضاع فريدريك كانوتيه مهاجم المنتخب المالي انفراد تام في الدقيقة 63 نتيجة تمركز خاطيء من الدفاع المصري.

وفي الدقيقة 79 تصدى القائم الأيمن لمرمى عصام الحضري وأبعد كرة كانت كفيلة بتحقيق التعادل لفريق ماليوقبل نهاية المباراة أضاع متعب فرصة جديدة بعدما مراوغة مدافع المنتخب المالي ولكنه أطاح بالكرة فوق المرمى.وأكمل المنتخب المالي بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد لاعب الفريق في الدقيقة 81 بعد تدخل عنيف مع محمد شوقي.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*قبل أيام من كأس الأمم: منتخب مصر الرابع إفريقيا في تصنيف الفيفا 



حلت مصر في المركز الرابع إفريقيا في التصنيف الشهري الذي يجريه الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) قبل أيام من انطلاق كأس الأمم الإفريقية غانا 2008، فيما انفرد الفراعنة بصدارة الدول العربية بعدما تقاسمها مع المغرب الشهر الماضي.

وتقدمت مصر أربعة مقاعد لتصبح في المركز الـ35 فيما ظلت المغرب في المركز الـ39.

وتصدرت نيجيريا الدول الإفريقية في المركز الـ19 تبعتها الكاميرون التي جاءت 25 وغينيا 33 ثم مصر وكوت ديفوار التي صنفها الفيفا في المركز الـ38.

وجاء تقدم منتخب مصر عقب النتائج الجيدة التي حققها الشهر الماضي في المباريات الودية الدولية، حيث خاض ثلاث مباريات فاز في مباراتين منها أمام ناميبيا 3-0 وأمام مالي 1-0، قبل أن يتعادل مع أنجولا 3-3.

وعلى المستوى العالمي استمرت المنتخبات العشرة الأوائل في مراكزها حيث لم تخض أي مباريات طوال الشهر الماضي.

وتنطلق كأس الأمم الإفريقية الأحد المقبل وتدافع فيها مصر عن اللقب التي فازت به في القاهرة قبل عامين.

ترتيب المنتخبات الخمسة الأوائل:

1- الأرجنتين.
2- البرازيل.
3- إيطاليا.
4- إسبانيا.
5- ألمانيا.

ترتيب المنتخبات الإفريقية الخمسة الأوائل:

19- نيجيريا.
25- الكاميرون.
33- غينيا.
35- مصر. 
38- كوت ديفوار.

ترتيب المنتخبات العربية الخمسة الأوائل:

35- مصر.
39- المغرب.
46- تونس.
57- السعودية.
67- العراق.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*لائحة المنتخب الجديدة:
300 ألف جنيه لكل لاعب..في حالة الفوز باللقب الأفريقي
مظاهرة تشجيع وتأييد للفريق في مرانه الأخير قبل السفر
المنتخب بملابس جديدة.. في مباريات البطولة


أعد مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم برئاسة الكابتن سمير زاهر اللائحة المالية للمنتخب الوطني في بطولة الأمم بغانا وسيتم اعتمادها اليوم قبل توجه مجلس الإدارة لحضور مران المنتخب الأخير حيث ستسافر بعثة المنتخب غداً الخميس في الساعة السادسة مساء. 
يحصل كل لاعب بمقتضي اللائحة المالية الجديدة علي 300 ألف جنيه في حالة الوصول للنهائي والفوز باللقب وذلك بزيادة 50% علي لائحة البطولة الماضية ومن المتوقع أن تصل بالمكافآت الخارجية إلي مليون جنيه لكل لاعب في حالة الفوز باللقب وتحقيق الإنجاز التاريخي بالحصول علي البطولة مرتين متتاليتين. 
استقر مجلس إدارة الاتحاد أيضاً علي توزيع الأدوار عليهم حيث سيرأس حازم الهواري بعثة المنتخب في غانا ويسافر سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد وأحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق مع البعثة أيضاً لحضور اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الأفريقي والتي ستقام يوم الجمعة المقبل في حين اعتذر أحمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد عن السفر معهما. 
في نفس الوقت فإن الكابتن محمود بكر عضو مجلس الإدارة سيرأس بعثة منتخب الشباب خلال سفره إلي قطر يوم الجمعة المقبل للمشاركة في دورة قطر الودية الدولية. 
من ناحية أخري يتسلم المنتخب الوطني اليوم ملابس جديدة للسفر بها إلي غانا. 
علي صعيد آخر فقد أصدر اتحاد الكرة كتاباً عن تاريخ مصر الأفريقي تم فيه رصد مشوار ونتائج المنتخب الوطني منذ عام 57 وحتي الآن والبطولات التي حصل عليها المنتخب. 
يفكر الثنائي زاهر وشاكر في الاستمرار بغانا بعد انتهاء الجمعية العمومية وحتي تجاوز المنتخب للدور الأول من البطولة حيث يحرص سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد علي مساندته الدائمة بشكل مباشر للمنتخب وخاصة في مباراته الأولي أمام الكاميرون والتي تمثل ضربة البداية لمنتخبنا الوطني. 
يواصل مجلس الإدارة اجتماعاته الدورية اليوم لمناقشة كافة إجراءات وترتيبات سفر البعثة وكان قد تمت الموافقة علي سفر مصطفي ترك بإدارة الإعلام إلي غانا للتأكد من حجز الطيران الداخلي لنقل البعثة من أكرا العاصمة الغانية إلي كوماسي التي تستضيف منافسات منتخبنا الوطني. 
في نفس الوقت طلب الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد من المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري الحضور لمقر الاتحاد ومراجعة كافة الترتيبات معه والتعرف علي أية عقبات تواجهه لتذليلها. 
رفض أعضاء مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة فكرة اصطحاب بعض المأكولات والمشروبات مع البعثة إلي غانا خاصة بعد أن أكد سمير عدلي علي توافر كل المتطلبات هناك وإقامة المنتخب في فندق تم إنشاؤه حديثاً وتتوافر به كافة الخدمات. 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب مصر..في غانا
اللاعبون قبل مغادرة القاهرة: اللقب.. هدفنا.. أولاً وأخيراً
سمير زاهر: كلنا إصرار علي العودة بالكأس الغالية
الأسواق الحرة شغلت الوجوه الجديدة.. وإبراهيم سعيد نسي حقيبته في السيارة


وسط جو من البهجة والحماس الزائد والاصرار الكامل غادرت القاهرة بعثة المنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم في طريقها لاكرا علي متن رحلة مصر للطيران حيث تشارك في نهائيات بطولة أمم أفريقيا التي تنطلق هناك يوم الاحد القادم.. تجمع العاملون بمطار القاهرة والركاب حول افراد البعثة وطلبوا منهم بذل اقصي جهد للاحتفاظ بالكأس من أجل سعاد 75 مليون مصري ينتظرون منكم البطولة. 
وأكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة الذي يسافر ومعه احمد شاكر امين الصندوق لحضور اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الافريقي بان الجميع لديه اصرار للدفاع عن اللقب الافريقي وان علي ادارة الاتحاد توفير كل الامكانات لاعداد اللاعبين علي أعلي مستوي قبل البطولة ولذلك اتوقع منهم اداء مباريات علي أعلي مستوي في البطولة.. واضاف اتحاد الكرة بان انجاز 98 و2006 في أذهان اللاعبين. 
وتحدث حازم الهواري رئيس البعثة وعضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة وقال انني لمست الالتزام الكامل والاصرار والحماس الزائد من جميع اللاعبين ورغبتهم الشديدة في العودة بالكأس. 
وقال إن اجواء بوركينا فاسو عام 98 هي المسيطرة حاليا حيث كنت رئيسا للبعثة وانني عقدت اجتماعا وحسن شحاتة واعضاء الجهاز الفني ووجدت ان الأمور تسير علي الوجه الأكمل وقال حسن شحاتة المدير الفني أن الفترة الأخيرة شهدت استقرارا داخل معسكر المنتخب باستثناء حالة التوتر الطبيعية التي تسبق أي بطولة وتعاملنا مع ذلك بهدوء وحكمة ونجحنا في بث روح الانتصارات في نفوس اللاعبين وادينا المباريات الودية علي الوجه الأكمل واستفدنا تماما من التجارب. 
وفي نفس الوقت اشاد شوقي غريب المدرب العام بالمستوي الرائع الذي ظهر به الفريق في الفترة الأخيرة ولذلك نغادر القاهرة وكلنا أمل في العودة مجبورين الخاطر. 
وقال احمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بان حراس المرمي عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد صبحي في اعلي فورمة حيث ادوا تدريبات جيدة جعلتهم جاهزين تماما لخوض مباريات البطولة. 
أكد جميع اللاعبين انهم سيبذلون اقصي جهد ممكن للعودة باللقب وشعارنا اللقب أولا وأخيرا. 
حدث داخل المطار 
فور دخول البعثة إلي الدائرة الجمركية داخل المطار.. جلس عماد متعب ومحمد عبدالمنصب وطارق السيد باحدي الكافيتريات بالترانزيت وتناولوا المأكولات والمشروبات بينما جلس عمرو زكي وعصام الحضري علي السلم في مشهد طريف لفت انظار الركاب الذين التقطوا معهما الصور التذكارية. 
حرصت مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين علي تفقد الاسواق الحرة والشراء منها خاصة احمد شعبان وعمر جمال حيث وقف الاثنان يشاهدان الساعات القيمة بينما انشغل عدد آخر من اللاعبين في الحديث في المحمول لفترات طويلة. 
* اما سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد واحمد شاكر امين الصندوق وحسن شحاتة المدير الفني وشوقي غريب ومحمد أبو تريكة حرصوا علي اداء صلاة المغرب والجلوس في جو هاديء بالترانزيت العلوي. 
قدمت سلطات المطار كافة التسهيلات للبعثة منذ دخولهم المطار وحتي تحركت بهم الطائرة. 
* ظهر إبراهيم سعيد متوترا لفترة طويلة حيث كان يبحث عن حقيبته التي وجدوها في في السيارة التي جاءت بالفريق الي المطار وتنفس الصعداء وعاد لحالته الطبيعية. 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*يؤدي مرانه الأول في كوماسي اليوم‏:‏
المنتخب يخطط لاصطياد الأسود‏..‏ الانفلونزا تحاصر متعب
وشحاته يحتفظ بالتشكيل‏!‏

اليوم‏..‏ تبدأ عملية ميلاد حلم جديد للكرة المصرية بمدينة كوماسي الغانية علي ساحل الذهب‏..‏ الحلم هو إحتفاظ المنتخب بكأس الأمم الأفريقية السادسة والعشرين التي ستنطلق بعد ساعات أما الميلاد فهو خاص بأداء الفريق لأول تدريباته في الخامسة والنصف بتوقيت غانا علي أحد الملاعب الفرعية بكوماسي التي تستضيف مباريات المجموعة الثالثة للبطولة‏..‏ المران لن يشهد تركيزا علي النواحي البدنية لكنه سيكون خفيفا بفعل الخوف من الاجهاد من رحلة السفر التي بدأت في السادسة من مساء أمس ثم المبيت بالعاصمة أكرا والتحرك صباح اليوم إلي كوماس عن طريق طيران داخلي مدة رحلته إلي كوماس ساعة واحدة‏.‏

وعلي بركة الله‏..‏ يبدأ منتخبنا مرحلة الجد والتركيز والتحفيظ والمراجعة إعتبارا من اليوم بعد فترة من التدريبات وثلاث مباريات ودية إستفاد منها الجهاز الفني كثيرا‏,‏ في وضع يديه علي السلبيات والأخطاء‏..‏ ومن المنتظر ان يتضمن مران اليوم جرعات فك للعضلات والتركيز علي بعض النواحي التكتيكية والضربات الثابتة لكنه لن يكون عنيفا‏..‏ المران يسبقه محاضرة نظرية في قلب الملعب لشحن بطاريات اللاعبين المعنوية والتأكيد علي بدء الجد وإقتراب ساعة الصفر والاشارة إلي ان مصر كلها بداية من الرئيس مبارك وحتي النساء والشيوخ والأطفال تنتظر اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني برسالة نقلها حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة أمس الأول للمنتخب طالبهم خلالها بالقتال بشرف والعودة بالكأس معربا عن أمنيات الرئيس للفريق بالتوفيق‏..‏ صقر لم ينس ان يؤكد انه اعتمد مبلغ سبعة ملايين جنيه للمنتخب في حالة الاحتفاظ باللقب بخلاف ما وعد به سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد وقدره مليون جنيه لكل لاعب منهم‏300‏ ألف من الاتحاد و‏700‏ ألف جنيه من خارجه‏!‏

وكان حسن شحاته ومساعدوه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان علي حق حينما قرروا فرض حظر الكلام علي اللاعبين لتحقيق مزيد من التركيز مؤكدين ان مرحلة الكلام أنتهت وقد حان وقت العمل الجاد‏..‏ العمل الجاد داخليا أنتهي امس بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة‏,‏ حيث أدي الفريق آخر مران له بالقاهرة صباح أمس وكان عنيفا وجادا ووضح الاصرار علي اللاعبين للحاق بالتشكيل الأساسي والعزيمة أيضا للمنافسة علي الكأس‏..‏ شارك في المران جميع اللاعبين بإستثناء أحمد حسن الموجود في بلجيكا وسيلحق بالبعثة غدا في كوماسي وحسن مصطفي الذي خضع لتدريبات العلاج الطبيعي لكنه سليم وجاهز وعماد متعب الذي غاب عن المران الجماعي أمس وأمس الأول لإصابته بنزلة برد شديدة‏,‏ ويبدو ان الفيروس أنتقل من أبوتريكة إليه‏..‏ عماد متعب إستسلم للفيتامينات والأمصال للسيطرة علي الحالة‏.‏

في الوقت نفسه‏..‏ شارك في المران لليوم الثاني علي التوالي الثلاثي محمد أبو تريكة وعمرو زكي وإبراهيم سعيد وظهروا بحالة طيبة وان كان المدير الفني قد أنفرد بالأخير وطالبه بالالتزام وتعويض ما فاته خلال فترة إصابته بجذع في الرباط الداخلي للركبة لكي يلحق بالتشكيل الأساسي بداية من لقاء الكاميرون يوم الثلاثاء‏,‏ وهذا ما سيحسمه حسن شحاته خلال الساعات القليلة في كوماسي وان كان بديله جاهزا وهو هاني سعيد‏.‏

وبداية من اليوم‏..‏ يبدأ الجهاز الفني في تأهيل اللاعبين لمواجهة الكاميرون في إفتتاح المجموعة الثالثة بعد آن حدد هدفه من المباراة وهو الحصول علي النقاط الثلاث أو عدم الخسارة علي أقل تقدير‏..‏ الحديث عن الكاميرون ونجومه وطريقة لعبه ومواطن القوة والضعف فيه ستبدأ اليوم ثم غدا بمشاهدة شرائط فيديو له من أجل تحفيظ كل لاعب لمهامه والمراجعة عليها ثم الاستقرار علي التشكيلة الأساسية‏..‏ الجهاز الفني بدأ فعلا في علاج السلبيات التي أظهرتها المباريات الودية خاصة أخطاء المدافعين والتي استحوذت علي وقت طويل من حسن شحاته وحمادة صدقي تحديدا لعلاج سوء التمركز والتغطية العكسية والمساندة دفاعا وهجوما والمراقبة الايجابية‏,‏ وهي مرحلة الرتوش الأخيرة ـ كما قال المهذب حمادة صدقي مدرب المنتخب‏..‏ وهي مرحلة ممتدة حتي بداية لقاء الكاميرون‏.‏

بالنسبة للتشكيل الأساسي‏,‏ فإن المدير الفني حريص علي عدم الحديث عنه الآن لضمان استمرار المنافسة حتي اللحظة الأخيرة وتجنبا لظروف الاصابات والطوارئ‏,‏ لكنني علمت انه لا خلاف علي عصام الحضري وأحمد فتحي وسيد معوض ومحمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة وشادي محمد وابراهيم سعيد أو هاني سعيد خاصة وان المنتخب سيواجه الكاميرون بليبرو‏,‏ وأيضا هناك محمد شوقي وحسني عبد ربه‏,‏ وفي الأمام عمرو زكي وعماد متعب وخلفهما أبو تريكة أو محمد زيدان‏,‏ والمفاجأت ستكون في أضيق الحدود لأن المدير الفني يحتفظ بها‏.‏

ويخطط حسن شحاته ورفاقه إلي التعامل مع البطولة خطوة‏..‏ خطوة‏..‏ البداية لها حديث يعلو فوق حديث الكاميرون لأنه سيكون أهم اللقاءات الذي سيفتح الباب أمام المنتخب للتأهل إلي دور الثمانية وهو علي قمة المجموعة لأن ذلك سيمنحه فرصة قوية للإبتعاد عن تونس في دور الثمانية لأنها أقوي المرشحين لإحتلال قمة المجموعة الرابعة وأيضا عن غانا صاحبة الأرض والجمهور هي المرشحة للتأهيل للدور قبل النهائي‏..‏ منتخبنا وفقا للعبة الاحتمالات سيتأهل للمربع الذهبي في حالة إحتلاله قمة مجموعته ثم الفوز علي السنغال أو انجولا في الدور الثاني ليواجه غانا في دور الأربعة‏!‏

لعبة الاحتمالات كانت حديث معسكر المنتخب قبل السفر‏..‏ حيث دار همس بين اللاعبين حول احتمالين‏..‏ الأول احتلال الفريق لقمة مجموعته‏(‏ الثالثة‏)‏ ليواجه ثاني المجموعة الرابعة والمؤكد انه سيكون السنغال أو انجولا لأن فرص تونس في احتلال قمة هذه المجموعة أكبر‏.‏

وفرصة منتخبنا في الاطاحة بالسنغال أو انجولا كبيرة لعدة فوارق فنية ليصعد لدور الأربعة ليواجه الفائز من نيجيريا والمغرب أو غينيا‏..‏ نيجيريا ستصل لهذا الدور كأول المجموعة الثانية لتواجه المغرب أو غينيا وفرصتها في الفوز علي أي منهما كبيرة لكن النسور الخضر سيصطدمون بالفراعنة في الدور قبل النهائي‏.‏

الاحتمال الثاني الذي كان الكلام والهمس يدور حوله‏,‏ سيلعب منتخبنا مع أول المجموعة الرابعة الذي غالبا سيكون المنتخب التونسي‏,‏ وبإذن الله نحن قادرون علي الفوز عليه ثم نصعد لنواجه الفائز من غانا وكوت ديفوار أو مالي‏..‏ غانا ستصل لهذا الدور بعد احتلال قمة المجموعة الأولي لتواجه كوت ديفوار أو مالي ولاعتبارات كثيرة فنية وتنظيمية ستتأهل غانا لدور الأربعة لتواجه منتخبنا وفقا لهذا الاحتمال‏.‏

المهم‏..‏ ان منتخبنا جاهز للدفاع عن اللقب وقادر علي تحقيق المفاجآت‏!‏ 



*

----------


## محمود زايد

*حسن شحاتة قبل السفر لغانا‏:‏
الاحتفاظ بالكأس حلم أسعي لتحقيقه

لم يتبق سوي أيام قليلة ويخوض منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مبارياته في بطولة كاس الامم الافريقية بغانا والتي يحمل لقبها الاخير في مصر‏2006‏ حيث يلعب المنتخب اولي مبارياته في المجموعة الثالثة ضد نظيره الكاميروني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل قبل مواجهة كل من منتخبي السودان وزامبيا المدرب حسن شحاتة يحمل علي عاتقه مهمة الاحتفاظ بالكاس وهو الحلم الذي يتمناه كل ابناء مصر‏.‏ شحاتة رفض الحديث عن الشائعات التي طالت علاقته باتحاد الكرة مؤكدا ان التوقيت غير مناسب للحديث عن ذلك علي اساس ان تركيز الفريق ككل منصب في الفترة الحالية علي بطولة كاس الامم‏,‏ بينما فتح صدره وتحدث في امور كثيرة عن المنتخب‏..‏

في البداية تحدث شحاتة عن مباراة الكاميرون الحاسمة يوم الثلاثاء المقبل وقال انها مباراة محورية بالنسبة لمنتخبنا في البطولة ككل وعلي ضوء نتيجتها قد يتحدد مشوارنا نحو الكاس‏.‏ واكد ان مواجهة الكاميرون في ضربة البداية يعتبر امرا جيدا علي اساس انه اختبار قوي للاعبين وقد يحسم امر تأهلنا للدور التالي مبكرا وبشكل كبير في حالة الفوز واضاف شحاتة انه يجب علينا التكيف مع كل الاوضاع‏.‏ وعن قوة فرق المجموعة اكد شحاته انه لا يحب ان يصنفها بالمجموعة القوية او الضغيفة رافضا التهويل والتهوين في نفس الوقت وانه يفضل ان يطلق عليها المعتدلة ويرفض نهائيا لقب مجموعة الموت حتي لا يصعب الامور علي نفسه وعلي لاعبيه‏.‏

وحول رؤيته للمباريات الودية الثلاث التي لعبها الفريق في اخر استعداداته للبطولة اكد شحاتة انها حققت الهدف منها بعيدا عن النتائج التي لم يكن يسعي اليها في المقام الاول‏.‏ اما الهدف الذي سعي اليه فهو تحقيق اكبر قدر من الانسجام بين اللاعبين والتكيف علي ظروف اللعب خارج الارض من خلال لعب مباراتين في ابوظبي والبرتغال حيث واجه المنتخب اتهام تمثل في انه لا يحقق الانتصارات خارج الارض اسوة بما حدث في التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة والتي حقق المنتخب ثلاثة تعادلات خارج ارضه واشار شحاتة الي ان المنتخب حقق الاهم وهو التاهل واحتلال المركز الاول وبفارق كبير عن اقرب منافسيه‏,‏ وان الامر سيختلف في غانا لأن الفوز بالكاس يتطلب تحقيق الانتصارات دون النظر لقوة المنافس‏.‏

وعن الفروق التي يراها بين البطولة الماضية في مصر ونظيرتها الحالية اكد شحاتة ان الضغوط كانت في مصركبيرة جدا بسبب عاملي الارض والجمهور ولم تكن الجماهير لترضي بغير الكاس بديلا‏.‏

اما في غانا ستكون الضغوط اكبر لان منتخبنا هو حامل اللقب والكل سيعمل له الف حساب‏.‏ وحول مدي امكانية احتفاظ مصر بالكاس اكد شحاتة ان تحقيق ذلك يعتبر حلما كبيرا يتمني ان يحوله الي واقع رغم انه من الامور الصعبة جدا خاصة في الوقت الحالي حيث التقدم الرهيب للمنتخبات الافريقية في الفترة الاخيرة واضاف انه سيبذل قصاري جهده لعمل ذلك وفقط يتمني توفيق الله ودعاء جماهير مصر الذي يعول عليه كثيرا‏.‏ واشار الي انه من الصعب تخيل سيناريو البطولة الحالية لتقارب المستويات بين كل الفرق‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب يتدرب في إحدي مدارس كوماسي
نقــل الإقامة لفنـدق آخـر‏..‏ ومشـجعو غانـا يطـاردون أبوتريكـــة 


مابين الخروج من القاهرة في السادسة والنصف من مساء يوم الخميس الماضي وأداء أول تدريب في كوماسي تعرض المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم للعديد من المضايقات بدأت منذ ان حطت به الطائرة علي أرض مطار أكرا العاصمة الغانية شكلت ما يشبه المفاجأة بالنسبة للجهاز الفني وهي وان كانت غير متعمدة إلا أنها اربكت الحسابات حتي ان الفريق لم يتدرب في كوماسي التي تستضيف مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية التي تفتتح اليوم ويسدل عليها الستار في العاشر من فبراير المقبل فقد تعثرت عملية نقله من أكرا إلي كوماسي لعدم انتظام الطيران الداخلي المتواضع وعدم قدرته علي الطيران ليلا وكانت النتيجة ان وصل الفريق إلي كوماسي بعد‏24‏ ساعة من وصوله إلي اكرا لاقي فيها ارهاقا شديدا بسبب عدم راحة اللاعبين نفسيا في الفندق الذي خصصته اللجنة المنظمة للبعثة بسبب تخصيص الفندق الحديث لبعثة الكاميرون اضافة إلي الانتظار لساعات طويلة في مطار اكرا لاستقلال الطائرة التي وصلت بهم دون حقائبهم فما كان من حسن شحاتة إلا ان الغي التدريب يوم الجمعة وصباح امس ووافقت اللجنة المنظمة علي طلب حازم الهواري رئيس البعثة وقررت نقل الفريق إلي الفندق الافضل‏.‏

ويبذل الجهاز الفني محاولات للخروج باللاعبين من الجو النفسي الذي سيطر عليهم جراء هذه الأحداث الغريبة التي تعكس المشكلات التنظيمية في البطولات الافريقية‏.‏

وجاءت المفاجأة في المران الذي يعد الاول في كوماسي لمنتخبنا اذ انه كان في ملعب متواضع للغاية تابع لمدرسة أبوكو واري والذي يعيبه ارضيته السيئة وان كان الجهاز الفني قد طلب تنظيفه وقص النجيلة حتي يصلح لاداء التدريبات كما أنه كان محاطا بأسلاك شائكة التف حولها علي يقرب من ثلاثة الاف متفرج من أهالي كوماسي الذين شجعوا اللاعبين وهتفوا لمحمد أبو تريكة‏.‏ وكان الجهاز الفني حريصا علي تحذير اللاعبين من أرضية الملعب السيئة كما نبه حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب عليهم بعدم الخشونة حرصا علي عدم وقوع أي اصابات وكانت تحدث حالة من الفزع عند سقوط أي لاعب علي الأرض‏.‏

وجاء المران حماسيا وقويا وظهرت فيه الروح العالية وحرص اللاعبين علي الدخول في تشكيل مباراة الكاميرون المقرر لها بعد غد الثلاثاء في السابعة بتوقيت القاهرة علي ستاد بابا يارا‏.‏*

----------


## عصام كابو

*




تعرض عصام الحضري حارس مرمى منتخب مصر للإصابة في التدريب المسائي الأحد ولم يتحدد بعد حجم إصابة اللاعب ومدى مشاركته في لقاء الافتتاح أمام الكاميرون يوم الثلاثاء.

وكان المنتخب الوطني قد تدرب صباح الأحد وفي التدريب المسائي الذي سبق لقاء الافتتاح بين غانا وغينيا وأصيب الحضري بالتواء في القدم وسيقوم طبيب المنتخب الدكتور احمد ماجد بتحديد حجم هذه الإصابة صباح الاثنين.

وتعمد حسن شحاته المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر إخفاء أوراقه خلال التدريبات عن أعين منافسي منتخبات المجموعة الثالثة وخاصة الكاميرون التي سيلتقيها الفراعنة يوم الثلاثاء.

وأشرك المعلم خلال التقسيمة بعض اللاعبين الأساسيين في التشكيلة الاحتياطية في محاولة لعدم كشف أوراقه.

وكان شحاته قد اتفق مع البعثة الصحفية المرافقة على عدم التحدث عن الأمور الفنية خاصة وأن منتخبات الكاميرون والسودان وزامبيا يترجمون ما يُكتب في محاولة للإستفادة من هذه الأمور. وامتثل الصحفيون لرغبة المدير الفني.

من ناحية أخرى، نجا 5 صحفيين من البعثة الإعلامية المرافقة من الخطر بعد أن انقطع التيار الكهربائي داخل مصعد الفندق في مدينة كوماسي، وظل الصحفيين الخمسة ومن بينهم عبدالمنعم الأسطى من الأهرام وإبراهيم المنيسي من الأخبار محبوسين بالمصعد لمدة 55 دقيقة حتى تم إنقاذهم.*

----------


## عصام كابو

*



ينهي حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر لكرة القدم الفصل الأخير من المقرر التدريبي مساء اليوم علي ملعب مدرسة أبوكو بمدينة كوماسي قبل لقاء الغد أمام أسود الكاميرون في افتتاح
وتشمل الحصة التدريبية الأخيرة المراجعة النهائية للمقرر الفني حيث يولي حسن شحاتة أهمية كبيرة للقاء الكاميرون مثل أي بداية لأي حدث مهم وباعتبارها مفتاح التأهل لدور الثمانية‏.‏وقرر شحاتة أن يكون المران في الساعة الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت غانا الخامسة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة لإفساح المجال أمام اللاعبين لمشاهدة مباراة الافتتاح بين غانا وغينيا والمنتخب أدي تدريبن أمس صباحا ومساء وكان التركيز في المران الصباحي علي الأخطاء الدفاعية والتمركز الصحيح في الملعب وكان المنتخب الوطني قد أدي ثلاثة تدريبات منذ وصوله إلي مدينة كوماسي وبعد انتهاء أزمة السفر والمشاكل التي صاحبته في التمرين الأول سمح حسن شحاتة للجمهور الغاني بالحضور وبالفعل كان الحضور مكثفا وتفاعل هذا الجمهور مع مجريات المران واستعراض المهارات الفنية لبعض اللاعبين خاصة أبوتريكة أشهر اللاعبين المصريين هنا في كوماسي‏,‏ بعد ذلك فضل شحاتة التدريب بدون جمهور أملا في تركيز أكثر من لاعبيه‏,‏ لأن الوقت لا يسمح بأي خروج عن النص‏.‏ والواضح من خلال التدريبات الأخيرة أن الجهاز الفني لم يستقر علي الدفع بابوتريكة منذ البداية وقد يكون له دور مؤثر في الشوط الثاني ولا يزال موقف عماد متعب غامضا وهل سيبدأ من البداية أم سيكون علي دكة البدلاء أيضا في أول مران لعب متعب الذي كان مصابا بنزلة برد شديدة في الفريق الإحتياطي ولعب بدلا منه محمد فضل بجوار عمرو زكي المتحمس جدا ولا يستطيع أحد أن يحسم هذا الموضوع إلا بعد التدريب الاخير مساء اليوم للتأكد من استعادة عماد متعب لكامل عافيته‏,‏ خاصة أنه من العناصر المهمة والمؤثرة في هجوم منتخب مصر ومن اللاعبين الذين يثق فيهم حسن شحاتة بدرجة كبيرة منذ أن كان لاعبا في منتخب الشباب‏,‏ أيضا مازالت مشاكل خط الدفاع من الامور التي لم تحسم‏,‏ فالواضح من خلال التدريبات أن وائل جمعه وشادي محمد ومحمود فتح الله وهاني سعيد سيكون بينهم صراع شديد لاختيار لاعبين فقط‏,‏ في حين قضي الامر في بقية المراكزمثل عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي واحمد فتحي في الجانب الايمن وسيد معوض في الجانب الايسر ومحمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه في مركزي الارتكاز

والمهم أنه‏,‏ أثناء التدريبات طلب حسن شحاتة من جميع اللاعبين ضرورة الحفاظ علي أنفسهم من فرط الحماس الذي بدا واضحا في كل الالعاب المشتركة فتح الله مع عمرو زكي‏,‏ وشادي محمد مع حسني عبدربه‏,‏ واحمد المحمدي مع محمد زيدان‏,‏ كما أن سوء حالة أرض الملعب وظهورها بشكل منحدر يمكن ان يعرض اللاعبين للخطورة‏,‏ علما بان هذا الملعب سيكون مخصصا لتدريب المنتخب طوال البطولة‏,‏ وعما إذا كان المنتخب سيطلب التدريب علي الملعب الرئيسي الذي ستقام عليه التدريبات أكد حازم الهواري رئيس البعثة انه سوف يطلب ذلك من اللجنة المنظمة لمجموعة كوماسي‏,‏ ويتمني أن يتم الاستجابة لهذا الطلب‏,‏ أما في حالة الرفض لجميع الفرق الأربعة المشاركة وهو الأرجح فلن يكون هناك مشكلة وسوف نتعامل مع الأمر الواقع‏.‏ وعن أزمة الإقامة وحضور سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب إلي كوماسي مرتين واختياره بنفسه للفندق الذي لم يعجب الجهاز الفني برر الهواري رئيس البعثة هذا الموقف بأن سمير عدلي عندما حضر إلي كوماسي لم يكن الفندق الذي انتقل إليه الفر يق مؤخرا قد انتهي من مرحلة التجديد ومنطقيا لم يجازف عدلي بالحجز في مكان ليس مستعدا لاستقبال اي بعثة وما فعله كان سليما جدا من النواحي الإدارية وعلي جانب آخر وفي الجلسة الاعلامية اليومية مع الوفد الإعلامي المرافق للمنتخب تحدث شوقي غريب بعد إعتذار حسن شحاتة وقال غريب إن الجهاز الفني سيقوم بتعديل البرنامج التدريبي والذي يتعارض مع بعض المباريات المطلوب مشاهدتها أما عن لقاء الكاميرون فهو كما يقول شوقي غريب لن يكون سهلا علي الطرفين‏,‏ لأن كلا منهما مرشح للقب وأنه من الأفضل مواجهة هذا الفريق في بداية البطولات بعكس مثلا الفريق المنظم الذي يفضل اللعب مع فريق صغير في البداية لأنه يلعب تحت ضغط رهيب وبالتالي يتمني أن يحصل علي أول فوز‏,‏ وعموما والكلام لشوقي غريب فإن الفريق الذي يلعب علي بطولة لا يهمه بداية المشوار‏.‏ وأكد شوقي غريب مدرب منتخب مصر أن خطة لقاء الكاميرون لن تبني علي صامويل ايتو كما قد يعتقد البعض‏,‏ لان الكاميرون ليست هي ايتو فقط‏,‏ موضحا أيضا أن ايتو لن يتعرضلرقابة فردية بل سيراقبه أقرب لاعب له.  

*

----------


## محمود زايد

*مصر والكاميرون‏..‏ لقاء العمالقة
المنتخب الوطني يواجه إيتو ورفاقه الليلة في بداية المشوار بكأس إفريقيا
القمة المبكرة حديث البطولة‏..‏ والخطة متوازنة بين الدفاع والهجوم 

يدخل المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم في السابعة مساء اليوم ـ بتوقيت القاهرة ـ واحدة من اصعب وأهم مبارياته في كأس الامم الافريقية عندما يواجه نظيره الكاميروني في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثالثة التي تقام مبارياتها في مدينة كوماسي‏.‏

ورغم انها المباراة الاولي في المجموعة إلا أنها تعد الأكثر أهمية ليس فقط لأن الفريقين مرشحان للمنافسة علي اللقب ولكن لحرصهما علي احتلال المركز الأول من أجل أداء الادوار التالية في كوماسي وعدم الانتقال الي مدينة اخري وما يسببه ذلك من اجهاد وارهاق وعدم استقرار‏.‏

تاريخ لقاءات الفريقين في نهائيات بطولة الأمم الافريقية يقول إن المباريات المصرية ــ الكاميرونية ضعيفة في أهدافها بدليل أن المباريات الست التي التقيا فيها لم تشهد سوي ستة أهداف وانتهت بفوز الفراعنة في مباراتين والاسود في ثلاث وتعادلا في مباراة واحدة‏.‏

خبرة الفريقين وتطلعاتهما وأهدافهما في البطولة تقول إنهما لن يغامرا ولن يكشفا عن كل أوراقهما في المباراة الأولي ولن يكونا في حاجة إلي المغامرة غير المحسوبة انتظارا لما يعرضه المنتخبان السوداني والزامبي وهو ما يرجح أن تكون المباراة من النوع المغلق الذي يزيد فيه الحرص علي الجرأة وسيكون شعارها الخروج بافضل نتيجة ممكنة تبقي علي الهدوء لحين أن تكشف الجولتان المتبقيتان عن الوجه الحقيقي الذي ما زال مستترا خلف الأقنعة حتي الآن‏.‏

الجهاز الفني للمنتحب الوطني ذاكر المباراة بما فيه الكفاية رغم انه لم يشاهد مباريات جديدة للمنتخب الكاميروني وأعد أكثر من سيناريو تحسبا للمفاجآت وما يمكن أن يحدث من تغيير في سير المباراة‏,‏ والمشترك في كل السيناريوهات هو عمل ألف حساب للقائد صامويل إيتو الذي يحرك المياه الراكدة ويملك القدرة علي قلب المباراة في أي وقت وهي النقطة التي شهدت مناقشات بين أفراد الجهاز الفني واستقر الامر علي أن تكون الرقابة عليه جماعية لا فردية‏.‏

يدير المباراة طاقم تحكيم من جامبيا بقيادة مودي سوي ويساعده مانويل سنديدو من أنجولا وكونيا كوما من توجو‏,‏ والحكم الرابع اليكس كورتي من غانا‏.‏

وخلال المران الاخير وضع الجهاز الفني بقياد حسن شحاتة اللمسات الاخيرة ووضح أن التشكيل الأقرب لبدء المباراة لن يخرج عن عصام الحضري وهاني سعيد ومحمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة وسيد معوض وأحمد فتحي ومحمد شوقي وحسني عبد ربه ومحمد أبو تريكة وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب‏.‏

وكشف المران الذي أقيم علي أرضية ستاد بابا يارا الرائعة عن حماس وتفاؤل كبير في صفوف الفريق وبدا الجهاز الفني غير قلق علي الإطلاق في الوقت الذي ظهر فيه الحماس علي وجوه الجميع

وعقد الجهاز الفني اجتماعا مع اللاعبين وأكد لهم أن أمامهم‏90‏ دقيقة حاسمة وفاصلة لو نجحوا في ان يخرجوا منها فائزين سيسهل ذلك من مهمتهم كثيرا‏.‏

واشاد المدير الفني بامكانات اللاعبين وقدرتهم علي حسم المباراة لصالحهم وأكد لهم ان الفريق الكاميروني بكل ما يضم من محترفين يخشاهم لأنهم الأبطال الذين يحملون اللقب‏.‏

وقال إنه لو التزم كل لاعب بالمهام المكلف بها وأدي بجدية واصرار ستكون المباراة في صالحنا مضيفا أن الجماهير في مصر تنتظر منهم العودة بالبطولة وهو ما يحملهم مسئولية كبيرة ويعرف انهم علي قدرها‏.‏*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*رباعية مصرية جميلة فى مرمى الكاميرون ببطولة الأمم* 





تشكيل المنتخب 
بدأ المنتخب المصرى المباراة بتشكيل يضم عصام الحضرى وهانى سعيد ومحمود فتح الله ووائل جمعه وسيد معوض وأحمد فتحى وحسنى عبد ربه ومحمد شوقى ومحمد زيدان وعمرو زكى وعماد متعب .. وفى الشوط الثانى يخرج عمرو زكى ويلعب محمد أبو تريكة ومحمد زيدان ويلعب أحمد المحمدى ثم شادى محمد بدلاً من سيد معوض .



الشوط الأول  
بدأت مباراة المنتخب المصرى مع نظيره الكاميرونى دون فترة جس نبض وكل فريق حاول من البداية فرض سيطرته .. وأول تسديدة ضعيفة فى يد عصام الحضرى .. وبعدها انفراد كامل من محمد زيدان يراوغ سونج وتضيع منه الكرة .. وبعدها تسديدة قوية من محمد شوقى فى يد حارس المرمى .


ومع ضغط المنتخب المصرى وتفوقه يحصل الفريق فى الدقيقة 12 على ضربة جزاء يتصدى لها حسنى عبد ربه وضعها فى المرمى ويعيدها الحكم ويسجل منه مرة أخرى حسنى عبد ربه بإتقان ليتقدم الفريق المصرى بهدف .


وفى الدقيقة 15 يحصل هانى سعيد على إنذار .. وفى الدقيقة 16 كرة مرتدة سريعة للمنتخب المصرى ومن هات وخد بين محمد زيدان وعماد متعب ينفرد الأول بالحارس كامينى ويضع الكرة بإتقان مسجلاً الهدف الثانى للفريق المصرى .


بعد الهدف المصرى الثانى يحاول الفريق الكاميرونى الظهور فى الصورة والوصول إلى مرمى الحضرى لكن دون جدوى مع تكتل الدفاع المصرى بقيادة هانى سعيد ووائل جمعه .

 وفى الدقيقة 47 ومع استعداد الحكم لإطلاق صافرة نهاية الشوط الأول يلعب الحضرى ضربة حرة مباشرة يمتصها محمد زيدان ويسددها بقوة مسجلاً الهدف الثالث للفريق المصرى . وبعدها بثوانى يطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم المنتخب المصرى بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل .    

الشوط الثاني  


ومع بداية الشوط الثانى يضغط منتخب الكاميرون باحثاً عن هدف ومع الوصول إلى الدقيقة السادسة يسجل منتخب الكاميرون هدفه الأول من كرة عرضية يقابلها صامويل إيتو برأسه فى المرمى .

بعد الهدف الكاميرونى الأول يواصل الأسود ضغطهم بحثاً عن هدف آخر وسط محاولات مصرية للسيطرة على الكرة فى منتصف الملعب .. وفى الدقيقة 14 من الشوط الثانى يخرج عمرو زكى ويلعب بدلاً منه محمد أبو تريكة .

وفى الدقيقة 18 إيتو يراوغ محمود فتح الله ويسدد كرة قوية تمر بجوار القائم .. وفى الدقيقة 21 يبعد سونج الكرة من أمام عماد متعب داخل منطقة الجزاء .. ويخرج محمد زيدان ويلعب أحمد المحمدى .


ومع مرور الوقت يستحوذ المنتخب المصرى على وسط الملعب بفضل تحركات نجم النجوم محمد أبو تريكة ومجهود رائع من حسنى عبد ربه الذى حصل فى الدقيقة 37 على مكافأة فورية حين سجل الهدف الثانى له والرابع للفريق المصرى من تسديدة رائعة من خارج منطقة الجزاء فشل كامينى فى التعامل معها ليتقدم المنتخب 4 / 1 .. ويخرج سيد معوض ويلعب شادى محمد .



وفى الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع يحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء على محمود فتح الله ومعها إنذار للاعب .. يتقدم إيتو لضربة الجزاء ويسجل الهدف الثانى للفريق الكاميرونى .. وبعد الهدف بثوانى يطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية المباراة بفوز المنتخب المصرى 4 / 2 ... 

ألف مبروك لمصر الفوز على الكاميرون  



لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*شوقي غريب
الفاعلية الهجومية لمنتخب مصر 
كانت مفتاح الفوز على الكاميرون
* 




كوماسى/أ ش أ/أكد الكابتن شوقى غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصرى الاول لكرة القدم ان الفاعلية الهجومية الكبيرة التى ظهرت فى هجمات مصر كانت مفتاح الفوز الكبير على الكاميرون فى افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثالثة فى كأس الأمم الإفريقية بكوماسى.

وأضاف شوقى غريب - فى تصريحات له عقب المباراة مساء الثلاثاء -أن الفريق استغل سيطرته على الملعب وسجل أربعة أهداف فيما فشل نظيره الكاميرونى فى الاستفادة من سيطرته على الكرة فى الشوط الثانى.

وأشار إلى أن الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب سيغلق ملف المباراة بعد الاحتفال بالفوز للتركيز على باقى مباريات الدور الأول.

كما أكد غريب على استهداف الفراعنة لقمة المجموعة وحصد التسع نقاط كاملة موضحا أن الجهاز الفنى ينظر لمباريات الدور الأول على أنها وحدة واحدة.

وكان المنتخب المصرى الملقب "بالفراعنة" قد سحق نظيره الكاميرونى بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين بتوقيع محمد زيدان وحسنى عبد ربه اللذين سجل كل منهما مرتين.... 



لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*حسن شحاتة: 
الفوز يرجع الى التركيز الشديد 
وزيدان احسن لاعب فى المباراة
* 





كوماسى/أ ش أ/أكد الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر الوطنى لكرة القدم أن الفوز فى مباراة المنتخب مع الكاميرون مساء الثلاثاء بنتجة 4 /2 بكوماسى يرجع الى التركيز الشديد من جميع اللاعبين وقراءة المنتخب الكاميرونى بشكل واضح وجيد.موضحا أن لاعبى مصر كانوا كلهم نجوم بدون إستثناء ووجه التحية للجميع.

وقال شحاتة - فى تصريحات له عقب المباراة حول عدم فرض رقابة من لاعب معين على صامويل أيتو نجم المنتخب الكاميرونى - "من متابتعتي لايتو رأيت أن الأفضل هو أن تجعل خط الدفاع بالكامل جاهز لوجود أكثر من أيتو فى الملعب بمعنى أنه من يأتى إليه أيتو أو يكون قريب منه يتولى هو مراقبته".

وأضاف شحاتة " لقد حاولت بقدر الإمكان أن أجعل المنطقة أمام المرمى المصرى منظمة بشكل جيد خاصة وأن أيتو ولاعبى الكاميرون يعشقون المساحات التي حرمناهم منها فى المباراة".

كما أكد شحاتة أنه لم يفقد الثقة على الإطلاق فى فوزه بالمباراة قائلا " لقد كانت لدينا ثقة كبيرة فى أنفسنا وكنا على مستوى الحدث ولا يمكن أن ننكر أن الظروف ساعدتنا بإحراز هدفين فى وقت مبكر ولكننا كنا واثقين من أنفسنا بشكل جيد".

من جهتة ثانية حصل اللاعب محمد زيدان نجم المنتخب الوطنى المصرى على جائزة أفضل لاعب فى المباراة التى جمعت بين منتخبى مصر والكاميرون مساء الثلاثاء ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية.


وقال محمد زيدان - فى تصريحات بعد انتهاء اللقاء - "أنه سعيد للغاية بهذا الفوز وهذه النتيجة وستكون بدايتى الحقيقية مع منتخب مصر وأنا لا أصدق نفسى وسعيد للغاية".

وأضاف زيدان " لقد شعرت بأهمية الهدفين بشكل كبير خاصة بعد الهدف الذى أضعته فى بداية المباراة ووقتها قلت لا يمكن أن تنتهى الأمور بهذا الشكل وندمت بشدة على إضاعة الهدف ولكن الله عز وجل عوضنى بأكثر مما كنت أتخيل".

وأضاف زيدان "فوزى بلقب أفضل لاعب فى المباراة لا يعنى شىء على الإطلاق كل ما يهم أننا فزنا بمباراة فى منتهى القوة أمام فريق قوى وقدمنا أنفسنا كأبطال نحافظ على لقبنا بكل بسالة وهذا يعنى أننا أبطال ".

ومن جانبه أعلن سمير زاهر رئيس الإتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم عن صرف مكافأة خاصة للاعبين قائلا " سوف نفعل أى شىء لهؤلاء اللاعبين وان ما قاموا به اليوم وقدموه يدعو للفخر ويجعلنا جميعا نعترف بقوة منتخب مصر وأنه مرشح بقوة للحفاظ على لقبه كما قلنا من قبل". 



لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*محمود الجوهرى
 يشيد باداء المنتخب المصرى 
ومديره الفنى الكابتن حسن شحاتة
* 




القاهرة/أ ش أ/أشاد الكابتن محمود الجوهرى المدير الفنى للاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم بالأداء الذى قدمه المنتخب المصرى ومديره الفنى الكابتن حسن شحاتة مؤكدا أن الفراعنة قادرون على نيل اللقب لو استمر أداءهم متسما بهذا القدر من الإيجابية والتركيز.

وقال الكابتن محمود الجوهرى - فى تصريح له عقب انتهاء مباراة منتخب مصر الوطنى التى فاز فيها على منتخب الكاميرون 4/ 2 بكوماسى - "إن المنتخب المصرى وصل الى مرمى الكاميرون فى خمس فرص فسجلنا أربعة أهداف مؤكدا ان التركيز كان حاضرا فى أغلب دقائق اللقاء ولذا نجحنا فى الفوز".

وأعاد الجوهرى الفضل فى النتيجة الكبيرة إلى تغييرات الكابتن حسن شحاتة قائلا "كان فكره حاضرا".

وحول تشكيل الفراعنة فى اللقاء اوضح الجوهرى ان التشكيل كان مثاليا نظرا للترهل الذى يبدو عليه مدافعو الكاميرون مشيرا الى ان وجود ثلاثة مهاجمين منذ البداية كان له مفعول السحر فى إرهاب دفاع اسود الكاميرون كما ان الكابتن حسن شحاتة استغل بطء ظهيرى الجنب فى الكاميرون.

وأكد أن إرسال عماد متعب ومحمد زيدان وراء مدافعى الكاميرون هو الذى منح الأفضلية لمصر من بداية المباراة... 



لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*مصر في ثوب البطل
 تهزم الكاميرون 4-2
* 




كوماسي، غانا(CNN)-- ظهر المنتخب المصري حامل اللقب، في ثوب البطل عندما استهلّ حملة الدفاع عن لقبه، بفوز كبير على حساب منتخب الكاميرون العتيد بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين ضمن الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في مدينة كوماسي الغانية الثلاثاء.

ولم يكن أكثر المتفائلين حتى من جانب منتخب الفراعنة يتكهن بأنّه سيواجه هذه المرة اسودا مروضة تماما بالنظر للسيطرة الكبيرة التي أظهرها حامل اللقب...  ويدين المنتخب المصري في النتيجة إلى مدربه حسن شحاتة الذي عرف كيف يعدّ لاعبيه فضلا عن التشكيل الذكي الذي اختاره رغم غياب أبرز النجوم سواء بداعي الإصابة أو لأسباب تكتيكية مثل محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد بركات وأحمد حسن وأحمد حسام .. كما تدين للاعبها محمد زيدان، الذي أطلق نفسه أحد نجوم الدورة بصفة مبكرة تماما مثل مهاجم المغرب الشاب سفيان العلودي الذي سجّل ثلاثة أهداف في مرمى ناميبيا الاثنين.

 ولم ينتظر منتخب مصر طويلا حيث تقدم بهدف في الدقيقة 16 من الشوط الاول بعد أن نجح حسني عبد ربه في إحراز هدف من ضربة جزاء، بعد أن أمره الحكم بإعادتها .. ولم تمض سوى ثلاث دقائق حتى أضاف النجم محمد زيدان الذي أربك جميع خطوط الكاميرون، الهدف الثاني .. وفيما كان الشوط الأول يمضي نحو النهاية، عاد زيدان وسجّل هدفا عالميا في مرمى الكاميرون .. وعند العودة من حجرات الملابس، ظهر المنتخب الكاميروني في ثوب مغاير وبدا أكثر تنظيما حيث تقدم أكثر في مناطق منتخب الفراعنة.

ولم تمض سوى خمس دقائق، حتى تلقى صامويل إيتو، نجم برشلونة، كرة عرضية من جيريمي نجيتاب سجّلها برأسه معلنا عن أول أهداف فريقه .. واستمر ضغط المنتخب الكاميروني الذي سبق أن أحرز اللقب أربع مرات، مما أدّى بالمدرب شحاتة إلى الدفع بمحمد أبوتريكة .. وأكمل المنتخب المصري استعادته لحيويته وتوازنه مع إقحام الظهير الشاب المحمدي.

وشيئا فشيئا، تقدم المنتخب المصري في مناطق المنتخب الكاميروني إلى أن نجح حسني عبد ربه في تسجيل رابع أهداف الاستعراض المصري من تسديدة قوية قبل النهاية بثماني دقائق .. وفي الدقيقة الأخيرة، أعلن حكم المباراة عن ركلة جزاء، مشكوك في صحتها، لمصلحة الكاميرون، تقدم لتنفيذها صامويل إيتو مسجلا منها هدف فريقه الشرفي الثاني .. وتصدرت مصر المجموعة وقطعت شوطا كبيرا نحو اقتطاع تذكرة العبور إلى ربع النهائي.

وتحمل مصر في جعبتها الرقم القياسي لعدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة وهو خمسة ألقاب أحرزتها اعوام 1957 و1959 و1986 و1998و 2006 ، هذا إضافة إلى الرقم القياسي للمشاركة في النهائيات وعددها 21 بطولة..... 



لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*فرانس فوتبول:
الفراعنة يقهرون الاسود التى لا تقهر 
وينــزلون بـهـــم هزيمــــــة نكـــراء
* 




باريس/أ ش أ/الفراعنة يقهرون الاسود التى لا تقهر وينزلون بهم هزيمة نكراء ويلقنوهم درسا لا ينسى.هكذا كان تعليق مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية على فوز منتخب مصر الوطنى على منتخب الكاميرون فى إطار المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية المقامة حاليا بغانا.

وقالت المجلة - فى موقعها على شبكة الانترنت الثلاثاء - إن رجال المدير الفنى المصرى حسن شحاته لم يعطوا الفرصة للاسود ليزأروا منذ ان اطلق الحكم صافرة البداية بمباغتتهم بهجمة سريعة اسفرت عن احتساب ضربة جزاء احرز منها حسنى عبد ربه اول اهداف مصر.

واضافت المجلة ان المصريين باغتوا الاسود من جديد بهدف اخر قبل ان يفيقوا من الضربة الاولى بهجمة مرتدة سوبرسونيك ( اسرع من الصوت ) انهاها محمد زيدان - مهاجم هامبورج الالمانى - بتسجيل هدف مصر الثانى.

وأشارت إلى أن زيدان عاد من جديد ليؤكد مهارته بتسجيل هدفا ثالثا فى الدقيقة الاولى من الوقت المحتسب بدلا من الضائع للشوط الاول لترتفع النتيجة الى ثلاثة اهداف للا شىء.

وأوضحت المجلة ان الهدف الثالث الذى احتضنته شباك الكاميرون كشف عن ان ملعب كوماسى لم يعد به سوى فريق واحد هو الفراعنة وان الاسود قد فروا من المعركة.

وقالت مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية ان الغريب فى الامر ان التفوق المصرى الكاسح فى الشوط الاول اظهر صمويل ايتو وزملاءه كفريق يفتقر لاى الهام او طموح لدرجة ان التفوق المصرى جرد الكاميرونيين من اهم اسلحتهم وهى قدراتهم البدنية العالية التى اشتهروا بها.

واشارت الى ان التغييرات التى اجراها المدير الفنى لمنتخب الكاميرون اوتوفيستر باشراك سونج وايمانا منذ بداية الشوط الثانى انعش الى حد ما المنتخب الكاميرونى وهو ما ساعد صامويل ايتو فى تقليل الفارق الكبير فى الاهداف بهدف من ضربة رأس فى الدقيقة 50 من عمر المباراة.

واضافت ان الهدف الكاميرونى المبكر فى الشوط الثانى جعل البعض يعتقد ان الكاميرون يمكن ان تحقق المستحيل بتحقيق التعادل على الاقل غير ان المصريين واجهوا الضغط الكاميرونى بدفاع صلب وبجدية فى الاداء قضى بمرور الوقت على اى امل لهم فى امكانية تعديل النتيجة خاصة بعد ان نجح حسنى عبد ربه فى تسجيل الهدف الرابع فى الدقيقة 82.

واعتبرت المجلة الفرنسية ان الحسنة الوحيدة فى المباراة للكاميرون هى ازدياد فرصة ايتو فى تحطيم الرقم القياسى لهدافى البطولات الافريقية ليرتفع رصيده الى 13 هدفا بعد نجاحه فى تسجيل ضربة جزاء فى الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع .مشيرة الى ان الحارس المصرى عصام الحضرى كاد يمنع الكرة من احتضان الشباك لولا وقوف الحظ ضده.

ويذكر ان لقب هداف البطولات الافريقية مسجل بأسم الايفوارى لورون بوكو ب 14 هدفا . وحذرت "فرانس فوتبول" فى ختام تعليقها على المباراة قائلة الاسود التى لا تقهر تواجه بجد مخاطر ترك الغابة الافريقية ليرحل كل محترف من حيث اتى لو لم يزأر الاسود امام زامبيا".. 



لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الفراعنة يروضون اسود الكاميرون* 




كوماسى/أ ش أ/نجح منتخب مصر الوطنى لكرة القدم الملقب "بالفراعنة" فى ترويض منتخب أسود الكاميرون ولقنه درسا قاسيا بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين فى الجولة الاولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية السادسة والعشرين المقامة حاليا فى غانا.

وجاء الفوز المصرى الساحق كانذار للفرق المشاركة فى البطولة بقدرة المنتخب المصرى على الحفاظ على اللقب وردا على الخبراء الذين استبعدوا مصر من المنافسة على كأس البطولة.

وأدى المنتخب المصرى عرضا رائعا لم نشاهده منذ سنوات طويلة وتألق جميع اللاعبين بدون استثناء وكانوا نجوما ساطعة فى سماء غانا بينما ظهر منتخب الكاميرون كأسود مستأنسة وبدون انياب واختفى النجم الكبير صامويل ايتو فلم يكن له تواجد خلال المباراة الا من خلال الهدفين اللذين احرزهما وأحدهما من ضربة جزاء.

ونجح الجهاز الفنى لمنتخب مصر الوطنى فى إدارة المباراة بمهارة يحسد عليها حيث نجح فى اغلاق منطقة المرمى امام مهاجمى الكاميرون فلم يتهدد مرمى مصر لهجمات خطيرة وسيطر منتخب مصر على منطقة وسط الملعب واستغل المهاجمون الفرص المتاحة وسجلوا أربعة أهداف رائعة.

ويحسب للاعبى مصر قدرتهم على اداء الواجبين الهجومى والدفاعى بمهارة عالية تدل على ارتفاع لياقتهم البدنية فكان خط الهجوم المصرى هو خط الدفاع الاول وقام المدافعان سيد معوض واحمد فتحى بالواجب الهجومى وتألق محمد شوقى وحسنى عبد ربه فى اداء الواجبين الدفاعى والهجومى وكان تحرك لاعبى مصر جيدا وتناقلوا الكرة بسهولة وهددوا مرمى الكاميرون كثيرا وأحرزوا أربعة أهداف جعلت صعودهم الى دور الثمانية امرا شبه مؤكد بعد تخطي اكبر العقبات.



لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*لا وقت للراحة في كوماسي
منتخبنا يبدأ الاستعداد للسودان.. ويغلق ملف الكاميرون* 




لا وقت للراحة  
تحت شعار "لا وقت للراحة" يستأنف منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم تدريباته اليوم في مدينة كوماسي الغانية استعدادا لمباراته القادمة أمام نظيره السوداني يوم السبت المقبل في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية السادسة والعشرين 2008 بغانا. 

طالب الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة المدير الفني حسن شحاتة جميع لاعبي الفريق بالتركيز في المباراة القادمة وإغلاق ملف المباراة امام المنتخب الكاميروني والتي جرت أمس في افتتاح مشوار الفريقين بالبطولة.. وأكد حسن شحاتة للاعبيه ان الفوز علي السودان في غاية الاهمية ولكنه لن يتحقق بسهولة في ظل تطور مستوي المنتخب السوداني كثيرا في الشهور الماضية. 

يؤدي الفريق مرانا خفيفا يعتمد علي فك العضلات للاعبين الذين شاركوا في مباراة الامس أما بالنسبة للمجموعة التي لم تشارك في المباراة امام الكاميرون فتؤدي تدريبا عاديا ليظل جميع لاعبي الفريق علي نفس المستوي من اللياقة البدنية والفنية. 

ينتظر ان يعقد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة اجتماعا مع جميع اعضاء البعثة اليوم علي هامش المران للشد من أزر جميع اللاعبين واعضاء الجهاز الفني قبل لقاء السودان علي ان يغادر زاهر وأحمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد مدينة كوماسي غدا الخميس عائدين إلي القاهرة. 

من ناحية أخري أكد زاهر دعمه الكامل للجهاز الفني الحالي لمنتخبنا مؤكدا أنه شخصيا يدعم شحاتة الذي نجح في بناء فريق جيد خلال الفترة الماضية والفريق يؤدي ما عليه ويبقي التوفيق من عند الله. 

تغييرات عديدة  
كذلك أكد زاهر أن الفترة المقبلة ستشهد تطورات كبيرة في إعادة الهيكلة الوظيفية باتحاد الكرة حيث لن يسمح لاي من موظفي الاتحاد بالجمع بين منصبين داخل وخارج الاتحاد وبالتالي ستشهد الفترة القادمة استبعاد البعض بغض النظر عن هويتهم أو المناصب التي يشغلونها كما ستستحدث مناصب جديدة في الاتحاد مشيرا إلي أن ذلك لن يكون من أجل أشخاص بعينهم فهو لا يضع في اعتباره أبدا فكرة استحداث منصب من أجل شخص بعينه ولكن سيبدأ البحث عمن يشغلون هذه المناصب بعد استحداثها بالفعل.. وأشار زاهر إلي أن تعيين الكابتن محمود الجوهري مديرا فنيا للاتحاد في الفترة الماضية لم يأت من قبيل المجاملة وإنما لحاجة الاتحاد بالفعل إلي خبرته وفكره وجهوده وهو ما سيثمر قريبا كما ان هذا المنصب ليس جديدا وإنما يوجد في معظم اتحادات العالم ولم يكن هناك أحق به من الجوهري لخبرته الطويلة ونجاحاته السابقة مع المنتخب والاندية المصرية وغيرها. 

كأس الهواة  
أما فيما يتعلق باجتماعات الجمعية العمومية للكاف علي هامش البطولة فقد أكد زاهر أنها أقرت بالفعل إقامة بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية للهواة وان العمل سيبدأ من شهر فبراير المقبل للترتيب لهذه البطولة الجديدة والتي يسمح للمشاركة فيها فقط لمنتخبات تتكون من اللاعبين الذين ينتمون لاندية بلادهم ولا يحترفون خارجها. 

إشادة غانية  
من ناحية أخري أشادت الصحف الغانية بالدوري المصري وأكدت أنه من البطولات القوية ذات المستوي الجيد علي المستوي الافريقي ويحتل ترتيبا متميزا علي بطولات الدوري المحلية في العالم والدليل أنه أفرز 19 مكاناً بين 23 لاعبا تضمهم قائمة المنتخب المصري المشارك في هذه البطولة. 

كما أبدت الصحب الغانية الصادرة أمس اهتماما كبيرا بمباراة منتخبنا الوطني مع الكاميرون ووصفتها بأنها مبارزة من العيار الثقيل بين فريقين كبيرين وأنها تصلح لأن تكون نهائيا مبكرا للبطولة حيث تجمع بين فريقين كلاهما له عدد من الالقاب الافريقية بالاضافة إلي ان صفوف الفريقين تبدو مكتملة باللاعبين. 

وكانت الساعات الاخيرة قبل اللقاء بين مصر والكاميرون قد شهدت تفاؤلا شديدا من جانب لاعبينا وأعضاء الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا مع بعض الحذر الذي سيطر علي الفريق خاصة في ظل الثقة الشديدة التي تسيطر علي المنتخب الكاميروني أيضا والذي أكد مسئولوه أنه يسعي للثأر من منتخبنا والفوز عليه 2/صفر بعد ان حرمه منتخبنا من الوصول لكأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا لتكون المرة الأولي التي يغيب فيها أسود الكاميرون عن المونديال منذ عام .1990 

كان الفريق قد استيقظ في الصباح الباكر وتناول طعام الافطار ثم حصل علي قسط من الراحة قبل صلاة الظهر التي أداها جميع اللاعبين في فندق إقامة البعثة ثم تناولوا طعام الغداء وسط أجواء من المرح والتفاؤل المشوبة ببعض الحذر وبعدها أجري حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المحاضرة الفنية التي ألقي فيها التعليمات علي جميع اللاعبين لتحفيظ كل لاعب مهمته وواجباته في الملعب ثم أعلن التشكيل الاساسي للمباراة والذي احتفظ به حتي المحاضرة الفنية وقبل التوجه إلي استاد "بابا يار" في كوماسي لخوض المباراة. 



لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  مبرووووك للمنتخب المصرى الفوز على الكاميرون..   :xmas 7: 
 :xmas 7:  ومبرووووووووووووك الفرحة لكل المصريين.....   :xmas 7: 
 :xmas 7:  ومبرووووووووووووك الأداء الممتاز للاعبين...   :xmas 7: 
 :xmas 7:  وعقبال ما نفررح بالفوز بالبطولة أن شاء الله ....   :xmas 7:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*سلامة عصام الحضري من الإصابة
* 




أصيب عصام الحضري حارس منتخب مصر بكدمه فوق حاجبه الأيمن إثر الارتطام بأحد اللاعبين في مواجهة مصر والكاميرون في إطار منافسات المجموعة الثالثة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية والتي أنهاها الفراعنة بفوز تاريخي بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين .. وتم نقل الحضري إلي المستشفى عقب انتهاء المباراة مباشرة من اجل الكشف عليه ومعالجته. وأشتبه الحضري في انه أصيب بكسر، إلا أن الفحصوات الطبية التي اجراها أكدت أن الإصابة طفيفة. 

وقد أكد حسام الإبراشي طبيب المنتخب المصري سلامة عصام الحضري حارس الفريق وأن اللاعب يتمتع بكامل لياقته، نافيا تقارير صحفية حول إصابة اللاعب وانتقاله إلى المستشفى لفحص حالته .. ونفى الإبراشي ما تردد عن إصابة الحضري وإمكانية غيابه عن مباراة السودان المقبلة للفريق.

وكانت تقارير قد أشارت إلى إصابة الحضري بكسر فوق الحاجب الأيمن قد يتسبب في غيابه عن المباراة المقبلة في المسابقة .. وأضاف أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس مرمى المنتخب أن الحضري سليم وجاهز تماما للمشاركة في المباريات المقبلة، فهذه مجرد استنتاجات لا صحة لها .. وأوضح سليمان أن الحضري لم يتعرض حتى لإصابة بسيطة.

وسقط الحضري على الأرض بعد اصطدام مع محمود فتح الله بعد كرة مشتركة في إحدى هجمات الكاميرون .. وكاد الحضري أن يتصدى لركلة جزاء من صامويل إيتو ولكنه سجلها محرزا الهدفا الثاني لفريقه، لتتغلب مصر على الكاميرون بأربعة أهداف لهدفين .. وتحتل مصر المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثالثة في كأس الأمم الإفريقية برصيد ثلاث نقاط متخلفة عن زامبيا بفارق الأهداف بعد فوز الأخير على السودان بثلاثية نظيفة.



لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*زيدان يستطيع شراء فيلا أجمل من فيلا كلينسمان
 لو واصل تألقه فى كأس الأمم الأفريقية بغانا 2008
* 




باريس/أ ش أ/هل دار الحديث السريع الذى جرى بين محمد زيدان نجم منتخب مصر المحترف فى هامبورج الالمانى وزميله فى نفس الفريق تيموتى اتوبا ايساما نجم دفاع المنتخب الكاميرونى خلال عملية إحماء المنتخبين المصرى و الكاميرونى قبل مباراتهما الثلاثاء فى كوماسى عن الفيلا التى اشتراها فى ميونخ مدرب فريق بايرن ميونخ الجديد يورجان كلسنسمان بأربعة ملايين يورو (35 مليون جنيه مصرى تقريبا)؟!.

وسواء تناول الحديث فيلا كلينسمان أو أحوال فريق هامبورج, فإن محمد زيدان سيكون بمقدوره شراء فيلا أفخم من فيلا كلينسمان لو واصل تألقه فى بطولة كأس الامم الأفريقية بعد أن لعب زيدان دورا أساسيا فى فوز مصر الساحق على الكاميرون الثلاثاء بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين فى إطار المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية المقامة حاليا بغانا.

وكانت الصحف الأوروبية الصادرة الأربعاء قد أشادت بزيدان, ووصفت هدفيه بالرائعين فى مرمى الكاميرون, ويتوقع الخبراء أن ينتقل زيدان إلى اللعب فى الدورى الإنجليزى أو الأسبانى لو واصل تألقه فى البطولة الأفريقية.

وكشفت مجلة" فرانس فوتبول "الفرنسية أن كلينسمان الذى عين مديرا فنيا لبايرن ميونخ اعتبارا من الموسم القادم اشترى فيلا متواضعة فى حى جرانوالد الراقى فى جنوب مدينة ميونخ الألمانية مساحتها نحو ثلاثة آلاف متر مربع بحمام سباحة وصالة جيمنيزيوم وساونا, إضافة إلى 12 غرفة و 4 حمامات بمبلغ 4 ملايين يورو (35 مليون جنيه تقريبا).

وتبلغ مع ذلك قيمة هذه الفيلا نصف راتب كلينسمان فى العام, لكن السؤال الأهم هو لماذا يسأل زيدان عن فيلا مدينة ميونخ وهو يلعب فى نادى مدينة هامبورج, وهو السؤال الذي يتبعه آخر وهو "هل اتفق كلينسمان مع زيدان من حيث المبدأ على الانتقال لصفوف بايرن ميونخ اعتبارا من العام القادم" ؟‏.‏..





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الرئيس مبارك..هنأ لاعبينا بالفوز
زاهر: شحاتة نجح في إدارة المباراةوالفريق لعب بروح عالية* 




المساء - محمد مجاهد : تلقت بعثة المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم تهنئة من الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بعد العرض الرائع الذي قدمه الفريق والذي أسفر عن الفوز 4/2 في بداية مشوار الفريق في كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة بغانا حالياً.. نقل تهنئة الرئيس لأعضاء البعثة علاء مبارك وأبلغهم تمنيات الرئيس للجهاز الفني وجميع اللاعبين بالتوفيق في المباريات المقبلة ومواصلة الانتصارات التي تسعد كل المصريين. 

وقد قدم حازم الهواري رئيس البعثة الشكر والتقدير والعرفان بالجميل للسيد الرئيس .. وأجرت "المساء" اتصالاً هاتفياً بالبعثة في كوماسي عقب الانتصار الكبير الذي حققه المنتخب بالفوز علي الكاميرون 4/2 في بداية المشوار حيث تحدث الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة الموجود مع البعثة في كوماسي حيث أشاد بالأداء الرائع والانتصار الكبير الذي حققه الفريق علي الكاميرون وقال إنها نتيجة تاريخية في لقاء البلدين.. وهذا يرجع للإصرار والعزيمة والروح القتالية التي أدي بها اللاعبون المباراة خاصة في الشوط الأول الذي عبر الفريق فيه عن نفسه كبطل لأفريقيا.. وأشاد زاهر بالخطة والتشكيل والتغيير الذي لعب به حسن شحاتة وقال إنه فكر راق وناضج من حسن شحاتة أدي إلي السيطرة المصرية الكاملة لمجريات المباراة. 

وأضاف زاهر أنني قلت للاعبين والجهاز الفني عقب انتهاء المباراة بإغلاق الصفحة الكاميرونية تماماً وعدم الإفراط في الفرحة والنظر إلي المباراة المقبلة أمام السودان حيث نريد الاهتمام بكل مباراة علي حدة كما حدث في عام .2006 
وأشاد رئيس اتحاد الكرة بجميع اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في المباراة خاصة المتألق محمد زيدان صاحب أجمل هدفين في البطولة حتي الآن. ورفض زاهر التحدث إطلاقاً عن المكافآت وقال منتخبنا لا ينظر إلا لإسعاد الجماهير فقط. 

وتحدث المحاسب حازم الهواري رئيس البعثة حيث قال قدم المنتخب المصري كرة راقية للغاية ورائعة بها كل شيء أهداف جميلة وخطة متقنة وأداء فني علي مستوي عال يرجع ذلك للروح المعنوية التي أدي بها اللاعبون المباراة.. وقال إن فريقنا سجل 3 أهداف رائعة وملعوبة في الشوط الأول ولعب بثقة هذه الأهداف في الشوط الثاني ومع ذلك كانت هجمات الكاميرون كلها عشوائية جداً ولم ترق للخطورة. 

وأضاف الهواري أن كل اللاعبين نجوم وأدوا الدور المنوط بهم علي الوجه الأكمل وقد كشر المنتخب المصري عن أنيابه من أولها باعتباره بطلاً لأفريقيا ونحن حقاً أسياد الكرة الأفريقية ومحمد زيدان استفاد تماماً من الاحتراف وتغييرات حسن شحاتة والتشكيل والخطة كانت في منتهي الروعة والإبداع .. وقال الهواري إن هناك مكافأة إجادة للاعبين سيتم صرفها فوراً دون إعلان لأن جميع اللاعبين لديهم القدرة علي التعامل مع كل مباراة دون النظر إلي أي مكافآت. وقال الحمد لله أننا عبرنا الكاميرون بنتيجة كبيرة وعقبال السودان..‏..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*كيف فاز المنتخب علي الكاميرون بأربعة أهداف وبأداء جميل؟‏* 




كتب: حسن المستكاوي 

الحسرة والذهول على وجوه لاعبى الكاميرون ... 
عندما سجل زيدان الهدف الثاني في مرمي الكاميرون من لعبة بينه وبين عماد متعب‏,‏ بعنوان‏:‏ خد وهات جون‏,‏ وبأجمل هجمة مضادة لمنتخب مصر منذ‏25‏ عاما‏,‏ واحتفل باللعب بالحذاء مشيرا إلي أنه ساخن وحار‏,‏ تساءلت‏:‏ هل هو حلم أم‏..‏ علم؟‏!‏


وأعتقد أن ملايين مثلي لم يتوقعوا أن نهزم الكاميرون بأربعة أهداف‏,‏ وبهذا الأداء‏,‏ وبتلك السلاسة‏..‏ ولاتصدقوا الذين يقولون اليوم أنهم كانوا واثقين ومتأكدين‏,‏ وعارفين‏,‏ وفاهمين‏,‏ ولاتصدقوا الذين يستظرفون ويعطون النقد الرياضي دروسا‏.‏ مع أن المساندة الإعلامية التي حظي بها المنتخب قبل البطولة حفلت بالمبالغة‏.‏ لاتصدقوا هؤلاء‏,‏ فكلنا كنا‏,‏ نشعر بالقلق‏..‏ كنا نتمني فوزا ولو بهدف‏,‏ وكنا نخشي أسماء لاعبي الكاميرون‏,‏ وكنا نخشي قوتهم البدنية‏..‏ وكنا نردد قولنا المأثور قبل المباراة‏:‏ ربنا يستر‏..‏ فكيف أصبح نصف الجميع واثقا من الفوز ومن قوة العرض؟‏!‏

الإجابة‏:‏ بعد الفوز بعد العرض طبعا؟‏!‏

المهم كيف حقق المنتخب الوطني هذا الانتصار الكبير والرائع؟‏!‏
منذ أشهر أردد كثيرا ان الفريق عليه أن يتوجه إلي غانا واثقا‏,‏ وهو يدرك أنه البطل‏,‏ وأصبح ذلك قولا شائعا‏..‏ وبالفعل خاض الفريق مباراته الاولي وهو يحمل ثقة الابطال‏,‏ وهذا ما كان ينقص الكرة المصرية واللاعب المصري‏..‏ ثم استخدم حسن شحاتة ذكاء الثعالب وخفتهم وسرعتهم في مواجهة الأسود‏,‏ وبهذا التكتيك الذكي ضرب المنتخب ضربته مبكرا‏,‏ وأفقد منتخب الكاميرون وعيه‏,‏ وتركيزه‏,‏ ووضعه في موضع الدفاع واللحاق واللهاث طوال المباراة‏..‏ إنها المبادرة أولا وأخيرا‏..‏ ففي كرة القدم يبقي التوفيق حليفا لمن يبادر ويمتلك الفعل‏,‏ ويضع خصمه في موضع رد الفعل‏!‏


لكن الأداء الفني للفريق به الكثير الذي يستحق‏:‏
‏{{(1) :‏ لعب المنتخب بطريقة‏2/5/3‏ كهيكل أساسي‏,‏ وكان وجود الثلاثي زيدان ومتعب وزكي‏,‏ من البداية قد كشف أن المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري يلعب ومعه خيار الفوز‏..‏ لأن البديل الآخر مثلا ان يلعب بخمسة لاعبين في الوسط‏,‏ وبرأس حربة واحد‏,‏ أقول مثلا‏,‏ وقد لعب هاني سعيد في مركز الليبرو‏,‏ مما يعني بناء العمق الدفاعي‏,‏ لكن الفريق في أوقات كثيرة كان يلعب بثلاثة مدافعين رئيسيين‏,‏ وهم هاني سعيد ووائل جمعة وفتح الله‏,‏ ويضاف إليهم معوض وأحمد فتحي أو أحدهما عندما يتقدم الآخر‏..‏ وبذلك ضمن حسن شحاتة العمق الدفاعي مبدئيا لكنه وسع من القاعدة الدفاعية عرضيا‏,‏ بتحجيم التقدم الثنائي للظهيرين معوض‏,‏ وفتحي‏

فكان أحدهما يتقدم ويتوقف الأخر‏,‏ بجانب أن فتحي ومعوض أيضا كان كلاهما يشكل جبهة تغطية بالتعاون مع فتح الله أو وائل جمعة وهاني سعيد الشريك الدائم في المساندة الدفاعية من العمق ومن الطرفين وذلك لمواجهة تقدم جيريمي أو إيبالي من الجهة اليمني أو نكونج من الجبهة اليسري‏..‏ فأصبح عدد مدافعي المنتخب أكبرمن عدد مهاجمي الكاميرون لأن المسندين من الخلف لايجدون مساحة‏,‏ فاختفي صمويل إيتو وإدريسو رأسا الحربة خاصة في الشوط الاول‏..‏

‏{{(2) :‏ كان الدفاع المصري أيضا مبكرا‏,‏ ومتقدما ومقابلا للوسط الكاميروني‏,‏ فالهدف هو منع الأسود من الاقتراب ودخول الصندوق‏,‏ وساهم في ذلك أداء خمسة لاعبين آخرين قاموا بواجباتهم الدفاعية بالضغط علي الخصم ومنعه من بناء الهجمات‏,‏ وإن تفاوتت تلك الواجبات‏,‏ وهم قاعدة الوسط المدافع شوقي وعبدربه‏,‏ وكانا رائعين‏,‏ وقد منعا بمساندة خط الظهر ماكون‏,‏ ونجومي‏,‏ وإيبال‏,‏ ومبياه رباعي الوسط الكاميروني من التقدم والإقتراب من الصندوق‏,‏ وكان مع شوقي‏,‏ وعبدربه في المقدمة بخطوات زيدان ثم أمامه بخطوات متعب وعمرو زكي‏,‏ والأخير كان يبقي في مركز رأس الحربة لتهديد الدفاع الكاميروني ومنعه من تضييق الملعب والتقدم‏,‏ فكانت النتيجة أن نصف ملعب مصر ضاقت به المساحات أمام الفريق المنافس‏,‏ بينما خلت في ملعب المنافس مساحات لعب ومرح فيها زيدان‏,‏ فيما قام متعب بواجب دفاعي متقدم‏.‏

‏{{(3) :‏ هذا في حالة فقد المنتخب للكرة‏,‏ لكنه في حال إمتلاكها‏,‏ كان الفريق يبدو مثل نسر إفريقي علي وشك التحليق‏,‏ حيث يفرد جناحيه‏,‏ ويتقدم بصدره‏,‏ مستعدا ثم منطلقا‏..‏ في الطرفين سيد معوض وفتحي وفي الصدر شوقي وعبدربه وزيدان ومتعب وزكي‏..‏ وهؤلاء كانوا يشكلون مجموعة الهجوم التي تساعد النسر علي الإنطلاق ثم الإنقضاض‏,‏ وذلك في إنتشار عرضي واضح ممزوج بسرعة الإنتشار الطولي‏,‏ وهي سرعة لم تكن متوقعة من أي منافس ومن أي متفائل‏!‏


‏{{(4) :‏ ساعد علي تفوق المنتخب الوطني الثقة المفرطة للاعبي الكاميرون في أنفسهم‏,‏ لدرجة التعالي والغرور‏,‏ وساعد أكثر أنهم ومدربهم أوتوفيستر رسموا سيناريو للمباراة يقوم علي تفوقهم المطلق‏,‏ وعلي أن المنتخب الوطني سيلعب مدافعا وحذرا وربما متراجعا سعيا لفرض اسلوبه المعروف الذي يهبط من الايقاع‏,‏ لاسيما بكثرة التحضير‏,‏ وهو ما لم يحدث‏,‏ فالواقع ان المنتخب تخلي تماما عن هذا الاسلوب‏,‏ ولأنه يلعب بروح البطل‏,‏ إمتلك المبادرة أولا في وسط الملعب‏,‏ وأعلن عن سيطرته‏,‏ ثم شن هجماته السريعة بتركيز وفاعلية وايجابية‏..‏ وكان الهدف المبكر ثم الهدف الثاني إعلانا بأن ذكاء الثعالب أقوي من مخالب الاسود‏..‏ وكان ذلك أيضا اعلانا بأن الخفة والرشاقة والسرعة بجانب المهارة الفردية يمكن ان تكون كلها أسلحة مصرية في مواجهة القوة البدنية وأشجار السنديان‏!‏

‏{{(5) :‏ منتخب الكاميرون لعب بطريقته وهي‏2/4/4..‏ لكن دفاعه بطئ وناقص‏,‏ بسبب سونج أولا‏,‏ وبسب النزعة الهجومية التي كانت عند الظهيرين لاسيما جيريمي‏..‏ وعندما يكون الهجوم بلاعبين مواجها للدفاع بلاعبين‏,‏ تبقي المهارة الممزوجة بالسرعة حكما وحاسمة لمن التفوق‏,‏ وقد كان لمتعب وزيدان مائة بالمائة‏,‏ مع مساندة عمرو زكي بتحركاته العرضية التي تسحب أنظار المدافعين وتجرهم لفتح الثغرات‏!‏



‏{{(6) :‏ التغييرات التي أجراها أوتفيستر جعلت وسط الكاميرون أسرع وأكثر صلابة‏,‏ وكان أشرك الكسندر سونج وأشيلي إمانا‏..‏ أما التغييرات التي اجراها حسن شحاتة فقد أوقفت سيل الهجوم الجارف من جانب الكاميرون وردت التوازن الفني للفريق‏,‏ فالتوازن النفسي لم يختل‏,‏ لأن لاعبي المنتخب كلهم كانوا رجالا‏..‏ فقد وجد المدير الفني أن الكاميرون بدأت تحقق زيادة عددية في الهجوم وتمتلك الوسط بتراجع تلقائي من لاعبي مصر للحفاظ علي الأهداف الثلاثة‏,‏ وبعد هدف إيتو الاول دفع شحاتة بلاعب عنده القدرة علي ايقاف الكرة ورؤية الملعب وتوزيع التمريرات وتهدئة الايقاع في المقدمة‏,‏ فهو كان في تلك اللحظات في حاجة إلي الوقت وليس إلي الأهداف‏..‏ ثم أن تغيير الايقاع سمة الفرق الكبيرة‏..‏ ولعب أبوتريكة مكان عمرو زكي وتقدم زيدان بجوار متعب‏,‏ ثم سحب شحاتة زيدان ولعب المحمدي في اليمين ودخل فتحي الوسط ليزيد من عدد المدافعين‏,‏ وبالفعل أسفر التغيير عن عودة التوازن الفني وضبط ايقاع الفريق‏,‏ والعودة مرة أخري للمباراة‏..‏ ثم إنهاء المباراة بهدف عبدربه الذي قدمه إليه بتمريرة مميزة النجم أبوتريكة‏!‏


‏{{(7) :‏ النجوم‏:‏ جملة الفريق كله نجوم ترسخ مفهوم روح الفريق وجماعية الأداء‏,‏ لكنها ترسخ أيضا المساواة بين من يستحق الدرجة الكاملة وبين ما لايستحقها‏,‏ وهذا ظلم لمن يستحق‏,‏ ففي أداء المنتخب بتلك المباراة أربعة نجوم أساسيين‏,‏ هم بالترتيب‏:‏ زيدان‏,‏ وعبدربه‏,‏ وشوقي‏,‏ وهاني سعيد‏,‏ ومتعب‏..‏ وعلي سبيل المثال نجد أحمد فتحي مدافعا جيدا ويتحرك بثقافة وخبرة لكن كراته العرضية تسلب منه جزءا مهما من مهام مركزه‏,‏ فهي غير دقيقة‏..‏ ونجد أن عصام الحضري لم يختبر في الشوط الأول‏,‏ لكنه حين اختبر لم يحسن توقيت الخروج للتصدي لرأس صمويل إيتو‏,‏ ونجد مثلا أن وائل جمعة وفتح الله وضعا صمويل إيتو تحت الحراسة طوال الشوط الأول فلم يلمسها‏,‏ لكنهما فقدا التركيز لفترة فسجل إيتو‏.‏


‏{{(8) :‏ يبقي أن سألت حسن شحاتة قبل شهر تقريبا ثلاثة أسئلة محددة‏:‏

ماذا تظن أنك أضفته للمنتخب؟
ـ قال‏:‏ النزعة الهجومية‏..!‏

ـ هل أنت راض عن انفعالاتك في أثناء المباريات؟
ـ قال‏:‏ أحزن جدا كلما شاهدت نفسي‏!‏

يقولون إنك مدرب محظوظ يلعب بالبركة؟‏!‏
ـ قال وقد ارتسمت علي وجهه ابتسامة علي الرغم مما هو معروف عنه بالعصبية والغضب السريع‏:‏ أن أكون محظوظا وأفوز افضل كثيرا من أكون إينشتين وأخسر‏!‏

وكان حسن شحاتة هادئا طوال المباراة متفرغا لأدارتها ومتحكما في انفعالاته‏,‏ وكان جريئا ومهاجما صاحب نزعة هجومية في تشكيل الفريق وفي أسلوب لعبه‏,‏ وكان إينشتين بتواضع وفاز ولم يخسر‏!‏

الدرجات
عصام الحضري‏(5),‏ هاني سعيد‏(8,5)‏ وائل جمعة‏(8)‏ فتح الله‏(8)‏ سيد معوض‏(6)‏ أحمد فتحي‏(6),‏ محمد شوقي‏(9),‏ حسني عبدربه‏(10),‏ زيدان‏(10),‏ متعب‏(8),‏ عمرو زكي‏(6),‏ أبوتريكة‏(6),‏ المحمدي‏(6)..‏ شادي محمد لم يختبر‏.‏  .‏..







لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم يرشح الفراعنة للمنافسة بقوة على اللقب الأفريقى * 




زيورخ/أ ش أ/رشح الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "الفيفا" المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم بقوة للمنافسة على اللقب الإفريقى, وأشاد بالمستوى الذى ظهر عليه الفراعنة فى مباراته الافتتاحية بكأس الأمم الإفريقية أمام الكاميرون.

وأشار الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم - فى تقرير نشره على موقعة الالكترونى مساء الأربعاء -إلى أن المنتخب المصرى أثبت عدم صحة توقعات الخبراء الذين استبعدوا مصر من المنافسة على اللقب الإفريقى قبل بدء البطولة.

وكانت العديد من ترشيحات الخبراء قبل البطولة قد استبعدت الفراعنة من المنافسة على صدارة المجموعة الثالثة, حيث صبت معظمهما في صالح الكاميرون, وأشار التقرير إلى اختيار محمد زيدان لاعب هامبورج الألمانى والمنتخب المصرى كأحسن لاعب فى اليوم الثالث للبطولة, والذى شهد أيضا مباراة السودان وزامبيا.

ووقع اختيار الفيفا على الهدف الثالث للمنتخب المصرى فى شباك الحارس الكاميرونى كامينى, والذى سجله محمد زيدان كأحسن هدف فى اليوم, وكان المنتخب المصرى قد حقق فوزا تاريخيا على أسود الكاميرون بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين فى افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بكأس الأمم الإفريقية المقامة حاليا فى غانا..‏..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الحكم أخطأ في إعادة ضربة الجزاء المصرية
وضربة الجزاء الكاميرونية غامضة * 






أكد اللواء أحمد بدوي‏,‏ سكرتير لجنة الحكام الرئيسية باتحاد كرة القدم‏,‏ أن ضربة الجزاء التي احتسبها الحكم الدولي الجامبي الذي أدار لقاء المنتخب الوطني مع الكاميرون والتي انتهت‏2/4‏ لصالح منتخبنا القومي‏,‏ كانت واضحة وصحيحة ولكنه أخطأ في تنفيذها بعد أن اعطي قرارا باعادتها مرة أخري لأن اللاعبين الذين دخلوا منطقة الجزاء اثناء تنفيذ ضربة الجزاء بجانب حسني عبدربه كانوا من لاعبي الكاميرون وليس من لاعبي مصر وكان لابد أن يحتسبها بدلا من اعادتها‏.‏

وقال سكرتير اللجنة‏,‏ إن ركلة الجزاء التي احتسبت لصالح الكاميرون كانت غامضة إلي حد ما ويبدو أن الحكم تصور أن مدافع المنتخب الوطني محمود فتح الله قام بجذب مهاجم الكاميرون صمويل ايتو ولكن اللعبة لم تكن واضحة لأن فتح الله لعب علي الكرة لأنه يعلم جيدا أنه داخل منطقة الجزاء‏.‏

وقال اللواء بدوي‏,‏ إن مستوي أداء الحكم كان طيبا طوال المباراة وقراراته كانت صحيحة وكذا الانذارات التي نالها ثلاثة لاعبين من مصر هم هاني سعيد وسيد معوض ومحمود فتح الله ولاعب واحد من الكاميرون هو جيل أوخوستين مبينيا‏.‏ ويبدو أن قرار الانذار لمحمود فتح الله الذي حصل عليه لارتكابه خطأ ضربة الجزاء كان لابد أن يحصل علي الكارت الأحمر ولكن اكتفي الحكم بالكارت الأصفر‏.
.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*أفراح منتخب مصر تغطي كوماسي‏ وشحاتة يختفي عن الأنظار
سمير زاهر‏:‏ متابعة السيد الرئيس للقاء
ومساندته المعنوية حفزت كل اللاعبين
* 




كوماسي‏:‏ عزت النجار وعبدالمنعم الأسطي‏:‏ 
لأن الفوز كان كبيرا علي منتخب الكاميرون في افتتاح المجموعة الثالثة لنهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية لكرة القدم‏,‏ فقد كانت الفرحة أكبر في معسكر المنتخب الوطني وكانت ليلة من ألف ليلة وليلة في كوماسي مدينة السحر بعكس الجانب الكاميروني الذي خيم عليه الحزن ليس للهزيمة التي تعود عليها من المنتخب المصري في السنوات الاخيرة ولكن من هول الصدمة للأهداف الأربعة وأداء منتخب مصر مقارنة بأداء الأسود التي ذبحت علي ملعب بابا يارا في مدينة كوماسي‏.‏

فرحة منتخب مصر انتقلت معه إلي مقر اقامته بالفندق حيث كان الاستقبال حارا من العاملين به ومن رواده من الغانيين والأجانب الذين حضروا لمتابعة البطولة‏,‏ وسمح الجهاز الفني للاعبين بالنزول لبهو الفندق والحديث مع الإعلاميين وأيضا ذويهم في مصر من خلال الهاتف المحمول دون تحديد موعد للنوم في حين اختفي المعلم حسن شحاتة المدير الفني وعريس الليلة عن الأنظار تماما واكتفي بتصريح له في الملعب بأنه سعيد بتحقيق الفوز علي الكاميرون في بداية المشوار الصعب‏,‏ 

ويبدو أن شحاتة من فرط الجهد والسهر في الليلة السابقة للمباراة والتفكير فيها ورسم سيناريوهات متعددة رأي أن أفضل وسيلة بعد أن تحقق الفوز الكبير أن يخلد للنوم أو بالأحري الاختفاء عن الأنظار‏.‏

ولم يكن شحاتة هو المختفي الوحيد عن الانظار اختفي أيضا أبوتريكة وجمعة وأحمد حسن وعمرو زكي وفتح الله‏,‏ بينما حرص زيدان عريس الفرح علي الوجود في بهو الفندق مع محمد شوقي وعماد متعب وأحمد المحمدي وحسن مصطفي وإبراهيم سعيد وعصام الحضري ومحمد فضل‏.‏

والمهم أن سمير زاهر‏,‏ رئيس اتحاد الكرة ـ والذي كان مشغولا في أحد البرامج الفضائية ـ عاد مزهوا وسط فرحة بقية الأعضاء أحمد شاكر وحازم الهواري‏,‏ ووسط كل هذه الفرحة تلقي زاهر مكالمة هاتفية من القاهرة وكان علي الطرف الثاني من المحادثة السيد علاء مبارك لينقل إليه تحيات السيد رئيس الجمهورية‏,‏ الذي كان حريصا علي متابعة المباراة بنفسه‏,‏ كما جاء في المكالمة وفيها أيضا نقل علاء عن سيادة الرئيس تحياته لكل أفراد البعثة وكل المصريين في مدينة كوماسي‏,‏ ومن المكالمة شعرت بمدي سعادة زاهر الذي نقل فحوي المكالمة للجميع‏,‏ والتي تحمل تقدير واهتمام القيادة السياسية بالمنتخب الوطني في المهمة الصعبة‏.‏ وقال إن متابعة السيد الرئيس واهتمامه منح اللاعبين قوة دفع معنوية في تلك المباراة‏.‏

ويقول زاهر عن الفوز الكبير‏:‏ إن الأداء القوي أمام الكاميرون كان الرد الطبيعي علي الشائعات المتناثرة في كل مكان ضد الجهاز الفني‏,‏ وأيضا يحمل في طياته قدرة المنتخب علي الدفاع عن لقبه الذي حضر به من مصر وهو ما يحسب لحسن شحاتة ومساعديه ونجاحه الباهر في اختياره للاعبين والبدائل في كل مركز ولم يكن مطلوبا من حسن شحاتة أكثر مما فعل‏,‏ فاز ببطولة الأمم الأخيرة في مصر وبدورة الألعاب العربية وتأهل للبطولة الحالية وفاز بجدارة علي الكاميرون في بداية المشوار‏,‏ وأضاف سمير زاهر أن الشيء الذي أسعده أكثر من الفوز نفسه أن الأهداف التي أحرزت في اللقاء جاءت من جمل تكتيكية شاهدها هو بنفسه في المران الأخير قبل المباراة‏,‏ وأوضح زاهر أنه يثق جدا في الجهاز الفني الذي يثق هو الآخر في لاعبيه‏.‏.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## محمود زايد

*فوز المنتخب الوطني حديث الصحف الإنجليزية
المصريون لعبوا بأسلوب جديد فاجأ أسود الكاميرون


خصصت الصحف الانجليزية مساحات واسعة عن مباريات بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية وأفردت مانشيتات رئيسية علي صفحاتها الرياضية‏,‏ حيث أبرزت صحيفة الديلي ميرور الانجليزية مباراة مصر مع الكاميرون ضمن إطار مباريات المجموعة الثالثة

وقالت في عناوينها الرئيسية إن المنتخب الوطني حقق المفاجأة واستطاع ترويض الأسود‏,‏ وفاز بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين أحرزهما إيتو نجم الكاميرون الذي وصفته بجوهرة الفريق الذي لم يستطع فعل الكثير لفريقه بسبب المستوي الجيد الذي لعب به المنتخب المصري واستطاعته تحديد خطورة إيتو المحترف ببرشلونة الإسباني والقوة الضاربة في المنتخب الكاميروني إلا أن الصحيفة أشادت بنجم المنتخب المصري المحترف في ألمانيا محمد زيدان‏,‏ وقالت إنه بمثابة الورقة الرابحة في منتخب مصر حيث استطاع تمرير العديد من الكرات الخطيرة لرفاقه وفرض أسلوب لعب جديد علي المنتخب الكاميروني الذي لم يظهر في أفضل حالاته‏.‏

كما أشادت صحيفة ذا صن الانجليزية بمستوي المنتخب المصري وخصصت في صفحاتها الرياضية متابعة كاملة عن المباراة‏

وقالت إن لاعبي مصر بدأوا بالضغط علي الكاميرون طوال المباراة وبدا الفارق واضحا من الناحية الفنية والخططية لمصلحة منتخب مصر‏.‏ وأضافت الصحيفة أن لاعبي مصر أظهروا تغييرا ملموسا في طريقة اللعب التي كانت بمثابة المفاجأة كما سمتها الصحيفة بالنسبة لفريق الكاميرون‏,‏ وأشارت الصحيفة إلي أن المنتخب المصري لم يكتفي بالفوز بثلاثة أهداف في الشوط الأول لحسني عبدربه ومحمد زيدان بل استمر ضغط الفراعنة طوال المباراة وأحرزوا هدفا آخر ليؤكدوا تفوقهم في مباراتهم الأولي والصعبة في المجموعة الثالثة‏.‏

وقالت صحيفة ديلي تيلجراف الانجليزية أوسع الصحف انتشارا في انجلترا إن الفراعنة تفوقوا علي أنفسهم وهزموا أسود الكاميرون في موقعة كأس إفريقيا‏

وأضافت أن لاعب المنتخب الكاميروني صامويل إيتو المحترف في برشلونة الأسباني لم يستطع فعل الكثير أمام الضغط المصري إلا أن إيتو تفوق علي نفسه وأحرز هدفين لفريقه وحطم الرقم القياسي لهدافي البطولة والمسجل باسمه أيضا‏,‏ وتحدثت الصحيفة عن أداء لاعبي المنتخب الوطني الذي وصفته بغير المتوقع أمام أسود الكاميرون

ولكنها قالت إن المنتخب المصري أثبت من خلال المستوي الذي ظهر به في المباراة أنهم لم يحضروا إلي غانا ليكونوا أحد المشاركين فقط في البطولة علي الرغم من أنهم يحملون لقب الكأس الماضية ولكنهم أثبتوا استطاعتهم الفوز بكأس البطولة للمرة الثانية علي التوالي‏,‏ وذلك في حالة احتفاظهم بالمستوي الذي ظهروا به في المباراة‏.‏

وهو ما أكده محمد زيدان نجم المنتخب الوطني حيث قال في تصريح للصحيفة‏:‏ إننا جئنا إلي هنا للدفاع عن اللقب والاحتفاظ بالكأس للمرة الثانية علي التوالي‏,‏ ونحن قادرون علي ذلك وليس فقط لمجرد المشاركة‏,‏ وأضاف زيدان‏:‏ أننا فعلنا كل شيء بالإمكان في المباراة ولابد أن نكون أحد طرفي المباراة النهائية في أكرا‏.‏ 

*

----------


## محمود زايد

*وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية
زيدان عوض غياب النجوم عن منتخب مصر



أكد مهاجم هامبورج الالماني ومنتخب مصر لكرة القدم محمد زيدان علو كعبه عندما قاد منتخب بلاده حامل اللقب الي فوز غال علي الكاميرون‏4-2‏ في الجولة الاولي من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة‏.‏

وقال زيدان الفوز يعني الشيء الكثير بالنسبة لي ولمنتخب بلادي وللشعب المصري‏.‏ ويؤكد ان منتخب بلادنا قوي وهو هنا ليس للمشاركة في البطولة فقط لكن من اجل الاحتفاظ باللقب الذي ناله قبل عامين‏.‏

واعتمد مدرب مصر حسن شحاتة علي زيدان اساسيا منذ البداية بعدما قرر الاحتفاظ بالنجم محمد ابو تريكة علي مقاعد الاحتياط لشفائه للتو من نزلة برد‏,‏ فكان عند حسن ظن مدربه ومؤكدا ثقته في مواهبه فضرب بقوة وساهم بشكل كبير في الفوز الغالي علي الاسود غير المروضة‏.‏

ويشكل تألق زيدان دفعة معنوية كبيرة للاعب ومدربه الذي واجه مشاكل كثيرة قبل البطولة بسبب غياب ابرز نجوم الفريق‏,‏ مثل حسام غالي وغاب أحمد حسام ميدو ومحمد بركات عن النهائيات بسبب الاصابة‏,‏ والقائد أحمد حسن لايقافه مباراة واحدة‏.‏

وصنع زيدان الهدف الاول عندما توغل من الجهة اليمني ومرر كرة عرضية فشل عمرو زكي في متابعتها داخل المرمي فتهيأت امام صانع العاب الاسماعيلي عبد ربه الذي راوغ احد المدافعين ومررها عرضية لمست يد المدافع اندريه ستيفان بيكاي ركلة جزاء انبري لها عبد ربه بنفسه مفتتحا التسجيل‏(14).‏

وعزز زيدان تقدم الفراعنة بهدف ثان عندما قطع هجمة كاميرونية وتبادل الكرة مع متعب الذي هيأها له في منتصف الملعب فانطلق بسرعة منفردا بالحارس كاميني قبل ان يسددها زاحفة علي يساره‏(17).‏

وعمق زيدان جراح الكاميرون بهدف ثالث رائع عندما استغل كرة مرتدة من رأس القائد ريجوبرت سونج فهيأها لنفسه علي صدره وتلاعب بمدافعين بتمويه جسدي وسددها بيمناه من نحو‏18‏ مترا في الزاوية اليسري البعيدة للحارس كاميني في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع‏,‏ وهو الهدف السادس لزيدان مع منتخب بلاده‏.‏

بدأ زيدان المولود في‏11‏ ديسمبر‏1981‏ في بورسعيد مشواره الكروي مع المصري البورسعيدي موسم‏1998-1999‏ وهاجر وعائلته الي الدنمارك فاحترف في صفوف فريق اي بي كوبنهاجن من‏1999‏ الي‏2003‏ فسجل له‏12‏ هدفا في‏48‏ مباراة‏,‏ فانتقل الي ميديتلاند الدنماركي اعتبارا من ديسمبر‏2003‏ الي عام‏2004‏ وسجل له‏30‏ هدفا في‏47‏ مباراة‏,‏ ليخطفه فيردر بريمن الالماني علي سبيل الاعارة من يناير‏2005‏ الي يونيو من العام ذاته فلعب‏10‏ مباريات وسجل هدفين فقط‏.‏

وانتقل زيدان الي ماينتس الالماني علي سبيل الاعارة من يوليو‏2005‏ الي يونيو‏2006‏ حيث سجل له‏10‏ اهداف في‏30‏ مباراة‏,‏ ليعود مجددا الي فيردر بريمن دون ان يصيب نجاحا في مشاركته النادرة كاساسي بعدما فضل عليه المدرب توماس شاف المهاجم الدولي ميروسلاف كلوزه وارون هانت والبرتغالي هوجو الميدا والكرواتي ايفان كلاسنيتش‏,‏ حيث لعب‏8‏ مباريات فقط وسجل هدفين من صيف‏2006‏ الي يناير‏2007‏ ما اضطره الي الانتقال الي ماينتس مرة ثانية مقابل‏2,5‏ مليون يورو في اغلي صفقة للنادي الالماني‏,‏ لكنه تألق معه بتسجيل‏13‏ هدفا في‏15‏ مباراة دون ان ينجح في انقاذه من الهبوط الي الدرجة الثانية‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*كيف فاز المنتخب علي الكاميرون بأربعة أهداف وبأداء جميل؟‏!‏

عندما سجل زيدان الهدف الثاني في مرمي الكاميرون من لعبة بينه وبين عماد متعب‏,‏ بعنوان‏:‏ خد وهات جون‏,‏ وبأجمل هجمة مضادة لمنتخب مصر منذ‏25‏ عاما‏,‏ واحتفل باللعب بالحذاء مشيرا إلي أنه ساخن وحار‏,‏ تساءلت‏:‏ هل هو حلم أم‏..‏ علم؟‏!‏

وأعتقد أن ملايين مثلي لم يتوقعوا أن نهزم الكاميرون بأربعة أهداف‏,‏ وبهذا الأداء‏,‏ وبتلك السلاسة‏..‏ ولاتصدقوا الذين يقولون اليوم أنهم كانوا واثقين ومتأكدين‏,‏ وعارفين‏,‏ وفاهمين‏,‏ ولاتصدقوا الذين يستظرفون ويعطون النقد الرياضي دروسا‏.‏ مع أن المساندة الإعلامية التي حظي بها المنتخب قبل البطولة حفلت بالمبالغة‏.‏ لاتصدقوا هؤلاء‏,‏ فكلنا كنا‏,‏ نشعر بالقلق‏..‏ كنا نتمني فوزا ولو بهدف‏,‏ وكنا نخشي أسماء لاعبي الكاميرون‏,‏ وكنا نخشي قوتهم البدنية‏..‏ وكنا نردد قولنا المأثور قبل المباراة‏:‏ ربنا يستر‏..‏ فكيف أصبح نصف الجميع واثقا من الفوز ومن قوة العرض؟‏!‏

الإجابة‏:‏ بعد الفوز بعد العرض طبعا؟‏!‏

المهم كيف حقق المنتخب الوطني هذا الانتصار الكبير والرائع؟‏!‏
منذ أشهر أردد كثيرا ان الفريق عليه أن يتوجه إلي غانا واثقا‏,‏ وهو يدرك أنه البطل‏,‏ وأصبح ذلك قولا شائعا‏..‏ وبالفعل خاض الفريق مباراته الاولي وهو يحمل ثقة الابطال‏,‏ وهذا ما كان ينقص الكرة المصرية واللاعب المصري‏..‏ ثم استخدم حسن شحاتة ذكاء الثعالب وخفتهم وسرعتهم في مواجهة الأسود‏,‏ وبهذا التكتيك الذكي ضرب المنتخب ضربته مبكرا‏,‏ وأفقد منتخب الكاميرون وعيه‏,‏ وتركيزه‏,‏ ووضعه في موضع الدفاع واللحاق واللهاث طوال المباراة‏..‏ إنها المبادرة أولا وأخيرا‏..‏ ففي كرة القدم يبقي التوفيق حليفا لمن يبادر ويمتلك الفعل‏,‏ ويضع خصمه في موضع رد الفعل‏!‏

لكن الأداء الفني للفريق به الكثير الذي يستحق‏:‏
‏{{(1):‏ لعب المنتخب بطريقة‏2/5/3‏ كهيكل أساسي‏,‏ وكان وجود الثلاثي زيدان ومتعب وزكي‏,‏ من البداية قد كشف أن المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري يلعب ومعه خيار الفوز‏..‏ لأن البديل الآخر مثلا ان يلعب بخمسة لاعبين في الوسط‏,‏ وبرأس حربة واحد‏,‏ أقول مثلا‏,‏ وقد لعب هاني سعيد في مركز الليبرو‏,‏ مما يعني بناء العمق الدفاعي‏,‏ لكن الفريق في أوقات كثيرة كان يلعب بثلاثة مدافعين رئيسيين‏,‏ وهم هاني سعيد ووائل جمعة وفتح الله‏,‏ ويضاف إليهم معوض وأحمد فتحي أو أحدهما عندما يتقدم الآخر‏..‏ وبذلك ضمن حسن شحاتة العمق الدفاعي مبدئيا لكنه وسع من القاعدة الدفاعية عرضيا‏,‏ بتحجيم التقدم الثنائي للظهيرين معوض‏,‏ وفتحي‏

فكان أحدهما يتقدم ويتوقف الأخر‏,‏ بجانب أن فتحي ومعوض أيضا كان كلاهما يشكل جبهة تغطية بالتعاون مع فتح الله أو وائل جمعة وهاني سعيد الشريك الدائم في المساندة الدفاعية من العمق ومن الطرفين وذلك لمواجهة تقدم جيريمي أو إيبالي من الجهة اليمني أو نكونج من الجبهة اليسري‏..‏ فأصبح عدد مدافعي المنتخب أكبرمن عدد مهاجمي الكاميرون لأن المسندين من الخلف لايجدون مساحة‏,‏ فاختفي صمويل إيتو وإدريسو رأسا الحربة خاصة في الشوط الاول‏..‏

‏{{(2):‏ كان الدفاع المصري أيضا مبكرا‏,‏ ومتقدما ومقابلا للوسط الكاميروني‏,‏ فالهدف هو منع الأسود من الاقتراب ودخول الصندوق‏,‏ وساهم في ذلك أداء خمسة لاعبين آخرين قاموا بواجباتهم الدفاعية بالضغط علي الخصم ومنعه من بناء الهجمات‏,‏ وإن تفاوتت تلك الواجبات‏,‏ وهم قاعدة الوسط المدافع شوقي وعبدربه‏,‏ وكانا رائعين‏,‏ وقد منعا بمساندة خط الظهر ماكون‏,‏ ونجومي‏,‏ وإيبال‏,‏ ومبياه رباعي الوسط الكاميروني من التقدم والإقتراب من الصندوق‏,‏ وكان مع شوقي‏,‏ وعبدربه في المقدمة بخطوات زيدان ثم أمامه بخطوات متعب وعمرو زكي‏,‏ والأخير كان يبقي في مركز رأس الحربة لتهديد الدفاع الكاميروني ومنعه من تضييق الملعب والتقدم‏,‏ فكانت النتيجة أن نصف ملعب مصر ضاقت به المساحات أمام الفريق المنافس‏,‏ بينما خلت في ملعب المنافس مساحات لعب ومرح فيها زيدان‏,‏ فيما قام متعب بواجب دفاعي متقدم‏.‏

‏{{(3):‏ هذا في حالة فقد المنتخب للكرة‏,‏ لكنه في حال إمتلاكها‏,‏ كان الفريق يبدو مثل نسر إفريقي علي وشك التحليق‏,‏ حيث يفرد جناحيه‏,‏ ويتقدم بصدره‏,‏ مستعدا ثم منطلقا‏..‏ في الطرفين سيد معوض وفتحي وفي الصدر شوقي وعبدربه وزيدان ومتعب وزكي‏..‏ وهؤلاء كانوا يشكلون مجموعة الهجوم التي تساعد النسر علي الإنطلاق ثم الإنقضاض‏,‏ وذلك في إنتشار عرضي واضح ممزوج بسرعة الإنتشار الطولي‏,‏ وهي سرعة لم تكن متوقعة من أي منافس ومن أي متفائل‏!‏

‏{{(4):‏ ساعد علي تفوق المنتخب الوطني الثقة المفرطة للاعبي الكاميرون في أنفسهم‏,‏ لدرجة التعالي والغرور‏,‏ وساعد أكثر أنهم ومدربهم أوتوفيستر رسموا سيناريو للمباراة يقوم علي تفوقهم المطلق‏,‏ وعلي أن المنتخب الوطني سيلعب مدافعا وحذرا وربما متراجعا سعيا لفرض اسلوبه المعروف الذي يهبط من الايقاع‏,‏ لاسيما بكثرة التحضير‏,‏ وهو ما لم يحدث‏,‏ فالواقع ان المنتخب تخلي تماما عن هذا الاسلوب‏,‏ ولأنه يلعب بروح البطل‏,‏ إمتلك المبادرة أولا في وسط الملعب‏,‏ وأعلن عن سيطرته‏,‏ ثم شن هجماته السريعة بتركيز وفاعلية وايجابية‏..‏ وكان الهدف المبكر ثم الهدف الثاني إعلانا بأن ذكاء الثعالب أقوي من مخالب الاسود‏..‏ وكان ذلك أيضا اعلانا بأن الخفة والرشاقة والسرعة بجانب المهارة الفردية يمكن ان تكون كلها أسلحة مصرية في مواجهة القوة البدنية وأشجار السنديان‏!‏

‏{{(5):‏ منتخب الكاميرون لعب بطريقته وهي‏2/4/4..‏ لكن دفاعه بطئ وناقص‏,‏ بسبب سونج أولا‏,‏ وبسب النزعة الهجومية التي كانت عند الظهيرين لاسيما جيريمي‏..‏ وعندما يكون الهجوم بلاعبين مواجها للدفاع بلاعبين‏,‏ تبقي المهارة الممزوجة بالسرعة حكما وحاسمة لمن التفوق‏,‏ وقد كان لمتعب وزيدان مائة بالمائة‏,‏ مع مساندة عمرو زكي بتحركاته العرضية التي تسحب أنظار المدافعين وتجرهم لفتح الثغرات‏!‏

‏{{(6):‏ التغييرات التي أجراها أوتفيستر جعلت وسط الكاميرون أسرع وأكثر صلابة‏,‏ وكان أشرك الكسندر سونج وأشيلي إمانا‏..‏ أما التغييرات التي اجراها حسن شحاتة فقد أوقفت سيل الهجوم الجارف من جانب الكاميرون وردت التوازن الفني للفريق‏,‏ فالتوازن النفسي لم يختل‏,‏ لأن لاعبي المنتخب كلهم كانوا رجالا‏..‏ فقد وجد المدير الفني أن الكاميرون بدأت تحقق زيادة عددية في الهجوم وتمتلك الوسط بتراجع تلقائي من لاعبي مصر للحفاظ علي الأهداف الثلاثة‏,‏ وبعد هدف إيتو الاول دفع شحاتة بلاعب عنده القدرة علي ايقاف الكرة ورؤية الملعب وتوزيع التمريرات وتهدئة الايقاع في المقدمة‏,‏ فهو كان في تلك اللحظات في حاجة إلي الوقت وليس إلي الأهداف‏..‏ ثم أن تغيير الايقاع سمة الفرق الكبيرة‏..‏ ولعب أبوتريكة مكان عمرو زكي وتقدم زيدان بجوار متعب‏,‏ ثم سحب شحاتة زيدان ولعب المحمدي في اليمين ودخل فتحي الوسط ليزيد من عدد المدافعين‏,‏ وبالفعل أسفر التغيير عن عودة التوازن الفني وضبط ايقاع الفريق‏,‏ والعودة مرة أخري للمباراة‏..‏ ثم إنهاء المباراة بهدف عبدربه الذي قدمه إليه بتمريرة مميزة النجم أبوتريكة‏!‏

‏{{(7):‏ النجوم‏:‏ جملة الفريق كله نجوم ترسخ مفهوم روح الفريق وجماعية الأداء‏,‏ لكنها ترسخ أيضا المساواة بين من يستحق الدرجة الكاملة وبين ما لايستحقها‏,‏ وهذا ظلم لمن يستحق‏,‏ ففي أداء المنتخب بتلك المباراة أربعة نجوم أساسيين‏,‏ هم بالترتيب‏:‏ زيدان‏,‏ وعبدربه‏,‏ وشوقي‏,‏ وهاني سعيد‏,‏ ومتعب‏..‏ وعلي سبيل المثال نجد أحمد فتحي مدافعا جيدا ويتحرك بثقافة وخبرة لكن كراته العرضية تسلب منه جزءا مهما من مهام مركزه‏,‏ فهي غير دقيقة‏..‏ ونجد أن عصام الحضري لم يختبر في الشوط الأول‏,‏ لكنه حين اختبر لم يحسن توقيت الخروج للتصدي لرأس صمويل إيتو‏,‏ ونجد مثلا أن وائل جمعة وفتح الله وضعا صمويل إيتو تحت الحراسة طوال الشوط الأول فلم يلمسها‏,‏ لكنهما فقدا التركيز لفترة فسجل إيتو‏.‏

‏{{(8):‏ يبقي أن سألت حسن شحاتة قبل شهر تقريبا ثلاثة أسئلة محددة‏:‏

ماذا تظن أنك أضفته للمنتخب؟
ـ قال‏:‏ النزعة الهجومية‏..!‏

ـ هل أنت راض عن انفعالاتك في أثناء المباريات؟
ـ قال‏:‏ أحزن جدا كلما شاهدت نفسي‏!‏

يقولون إنك مدرب محظوظ يلعب بالبركة؟‏!‏
ـ قال وقد ارتسمت علي وجهه ابتسامة علي الرغم مما هو معروف عنه بالعصبية والغضب السريع‏:‏ أن أكون محظوظا وأفوز افضل كثيرا من أكون إينشتين وأخسر‏!‏

وكان حسن شحاتة هادئا طوال المباراة متفرغا لأدارتها ومتحكما في انفعالاته‏,‏ وكان جريئا ومهاجما صاحب نزعة هجومية في تشكيل الفريق وفي أسلوب لعبه‏,‏ وكان إينشتين بتواضع وفاز ولم يخسر‏!‏

الدرجات
عصام الحضري‏(5),‏ هاني سعيد‏(8,5)‏ وائل جمعة‏(8)‏ فتح الله‏(8)‏ سيد معوض‏(6)‏ أحمد فتحي‏(6),‏ محمد شوقي‏(9),‏ حسني عبدربه‏(10),‏ زيدان‏(10),‏ متعب‏(8),‏ عمرو زكي‏(6),‏ أبوتريكة‏(6),‏ المحمدي‏(6)..‏ شادي محمد لم يختبر‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*حسن شحاتة : "أغلقنا ملف الكاميرون ونستعد بقوة للسودان"


أوضح الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطنى المصرى أن مباراة الفريق أمام الكاميرون كانت صعبة وتحقق الفوز نتيجة لمجهود كل اللاعبين وأعضاء الجهاز الفني لان ضربة البداية دائما في البطولات الكبيرة تكون غاية في الصعوبة وغاية في الاهمية.

وقال شحاتة "الحمد لله أننا نجحنا في ضربة البداية وتمكننا من إسعاد جماهيرنا في مصر وخارجها".وأضاف شحاتة - في تصريح للصحفيين الأربعاء بحضور نجوم الفريق - إن الاستعدادات للقاء السودان بدأت اليوم بتدريبات خفيفة للمجموعة التي شاركت أمام الكاميرون أما المجموعة التي لم تشارك فتدربت تدريبا مختلفا بتركيز على الجوانب البدنية والفنية.

وأشار إلى أن الجهاز الفني يعمل مع مجموعة من أفضل اللاعبين في مصر حاليا وبمساندة من رئيس الاتحاد وأعضاء مجلس الادارة وليس لدينا أي نوع من المشاكل والمشكلة الوحيدة هي صعوبة الاختيار بين 23 من اللاعبين المميزين وليس هناك فارق بين لاعب أساسي وآخر بديل فالكل تحت أمر الجهاز الفني ونضع اللاعب المناسب في المكان المناسب في إطار الخطة التي نضعها بعد دراسة كاملة للفريق الخصم مع الاحترام لكل الفرق المنافسة ولكن بعد الفوز على الكاميرون سيعمل كل فريق حسابا لمنتخبنا الذي يواجه مهمة صعبة هي الحفاظ على اللقب.

وحول لقاء السودان المقبل قال شحاتة "إننا نحترم فريق السودان ونعلم أنه فريق مميز يملك مجموعة من اللاعبين صغار السن لديهم السرعة والمهارات ولكن مشكلتهم هي عدم التوفيق أمام المرمى.وسيلعب منتخب السودان أمام منتخب مصر بشكل مختلف تماما عن الاسلوب الذي لعب به أمام زامبيا ولا بديل أمام الاشقاء في السودان سوى الفوز ولكننا أيضا لدينا الخطط والاوراق المناسبة التي سندفع بها خلال اللقاء طبقا لظروف المباراة والاسلوب الذي سيلعب به الخصم".

وقال شحاتة " لقد طلب الجهاز الفني التدريب مساء الخميس تحت الاضواء الكاشفة حتى نتعود على اللعب في المساء في إطار التوقيت المحدد لمباراتنا مع السودان وسنلعب أيضا من أجل الفوز وقد حذرنا اللاعبين من أي استهتار أو تهاون بعد الفوز الكبير الذي حققناه على الكاميرون لان كل مباراة لها ظروفها ولابد من الالتزام بالخطة وهذا هو مفتاح النجاح والفوز فعلى سبيل المثال في مباراة الكاميرون التزم نجومنا بأسلوب اللعب الذي تدربنا عليه جيدا مما أدى إلى تسجيل هدفين في شباك الكاميرون وأجبرنا الكاميرون على أن تلعب بالاسلوب الذي نريده وحدث هبوط في بداية الشوط الثاني ولكن تداركنا الموقف بسرعة ونجحنا في الفوز في النهاية".

وأشار إلى أن الدفاع المصري نجح في إيقاف خطورة هجوم الكاميرون وخاصة جيرمي وإيتو وانطلاقاتهما السريعة ولذلك طلبت من أحمد فتحي الالتزام برقابة إيتو ونجح إلى حد كبير في مهمته.

وأضاف شحاتة أن من أهم المكاسب مساندة خط الوسط لخط الهجوم والتسديد على المرمى مما أدى إلى تسجيل 4 أهداف "وأتمنى أن يكون هذا الفوز دافعا لنجومنا لتحقيق مزيد من الانتصارات ولا يكون عنصر ضغط على أعصابهم لتحقيق نتائج مماثلة".

وأكد أن منتخبى السودان وزامبيا من أقوى الفرق ولذلك نستعد لهم بكل جدية وقوة ونعتبر كل مباراة مرحلة وعندما ننتهي منها نفكر في المرحلة التالية فمباراة السودان ستكون مرحلة بالنسبة لنا لضمان الصعود ومباراة زامبيا ستكون مرحلة لضمان تصدر المجموعة لاننا نعلم تماما أن زامبيا هي المتصدرة حاليا ولكن إذا كانت المباراة الاولى بالنسبة لنا ناجحة فسيرتفع المستوى مع كل مباراة وسنصل إلى قمة الاداء.

وأوضح شحاتة أنه من الصعب توقع الفريق الذي سيصعد كأول أو ثاني المجموعة لان المباريات الودية ليست مقياسا والمهم هو المباريات الرسمية . وقال "إننا لا نستطيع حاليا أن نحكم على مستوى الفرق إلا بعد الدور الاول وعندها ستظهر الفرق القوية والفريق محدود الامكانيات ولكننا بشكل عام لدينا نجومنا ونركز مبدئيا على الاعداد البدني وثانيا على الاعداد المهاري وندرس كل خصم بعناية لنضع الخطة المناسبة التي يمكن أن ننفذها في إطار قدرات لاعبينا وطريقة وأسلوب لعب الخصم".*

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب مصر يبدأ الخميس استعداداته لمباراة السودان فى بطولة أفريقيا


/يبدأ الخميس المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم استعداداته لمباراته الثانية فى بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية مع نظيره السودانى ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثالثة التى تستضيفها مدينة كوماسى الغانية.

وأكد شوقى غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصرى فى تصريحات للبعثة الإعلامية المصرية بغانا الأربعاء أن الجهاز الفنى بقيادة حسن شحاتة سيلقى محاضرتين على لاعبى المنتخب الأولى صباح الخميس, والثانية مساء الجمعة لتحضير لاعبى مصر قبل مباراة السودان.

وأضاف أن الجهاز الفنى راقب مباراة السودان مع زامبيا التى أقيمت الثلاثاء, وانتهت بفوز المنتخب الزامبى بثلاثية نظيفة, مؤكدا أن الجهاز الفنى عرف نقاط القوة والضعف فى منتخب السودان وقال "نحن نعلم أن الجهاز الفنى لمنتخب السودان سيشاهد تسجيل مباراتنا مع الكاميرون وسيحفظ طريقة أدائنا".

وأوضح أن كل مباراة فى البطولة لها ظروفها, مشيرا إلى أنه ليس من الضرورى أن نلعب بنفس تشكيل مباراة الكاميرون, وشدد على أن المنتخب المصرى قادر على تحقيق الفوز فى لقاء السودان.

وحول أسلوب لعب منتخب السودان, قال غريب إن المنتخب السودانى يصل كثيرا إلى مرمى منافسه ولكن مهاجميه غير قادرين على التسجيل, وهى نقطة فى صالحنا فسوف نلعب بأسلوب هجومى طوال اللقاء ولن نعطى مهاجمى السودان الفرصة للوصول إلى مرمانا.

وذكر أنه بعد الفوز على الكاميرون الثلاثاء فإن كل منتخبات البطولة سوف تحذر من المنتخب المصرى الذى جاء إلى غانا للحفاظ على لقبه الأفريقى, مضيفا أن الجهاز الفنى نبه لاعبى مصر على عدم الغرور, وأن يكون هناك تفاؤل حذر من الجميع خلال الفترة المقبلة خاصة وأن الفوز أعطانا دفعة معنوية كبيرة فى البطولة.

وقال إن الجهاز الفنى, حذر نجوم الفريق الذين حصلوا على إنذارات وهم محمود فتح الله وسيد معوض وهانى سعيد من التحكيم حتى نتأهل إلى دور الثمانية بدون غيابات, وأكد أن المنتخب المصرى لا يوجد بين لاعبيه أى إصابات, موضحا أن إصابة الحضرى هى كدمة خفيفة لم تمنعه من التدريبات وسيشارك فى لقاء السودان.

وأشار إلى أن الجهاز الفنى منع صرف أى مكافآت للفوز, وذلك حتى الصعود إلى دور الثمانية وذلك لخلق نوع من التركيز فى المباريات المقبلة, ولتحفيز اللاعبين للصعود إلى الأدوار التالية.

وحول مباراة الكاميرون مع زامبيا فى الجولة الثانية للمجموعة قال غريب إنها مباراة مصيرية للكاميرونيين, موضحا أن "الأسود" غاب عنهم الأداء الجماعى خلال لقاء مصر, مما أثر على أدائهم, وهو ما أكده نجم الفريق إيتو فى تصريحات له الثلاثاء, ولكن غريب أعرب عن تفاؤله بمستوى المنتخب المصرى وقدرته على الحفاظ على لقبه فى غانا 2008.*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*نجومنا يخطفون الأضواء في غانــا
دخلوا دائرة الترشيحات للقب بقوة 
بعد الفوز الكبير علي الكاميرون
شوقي غريب‏:‏ لن نخرج من كوماسي 
إلا إلي أكرا أو القاهرة‏..‏
ومكافأة ألف دولار لكل لاعب  * 




رسالة كوماسي‏:‏ عزت النجار

جاء الفوز الكبير الذي حققه المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم علي الكاميرون باربعة اهداف مقابل هدفين في المباراة التي اقيمت بينهما في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية ليقلب كل الاوراق ويبعثرها في وجه الجميع بعد ان ظنوا ـ خطأ ـ ان حامل اللقب جاء كضيف شرف وان مصيره هو الخروج من الدول الاول او دور الثمانية علي اكثر تقدير وبعد ان كان الفريق بعيدا عن دائرة الضوء التي لم تر فيها غير المنتخب الكاميروني في كوماسي تغيرت اتجاهات البوصلة واصبح الفراعنة مرشحين للدور قبل النهائي ومن المحتمل الدور النهائي وتلك هي كرة القدم التي حولت نتيجة مباراة فيها الي حالة جديدة تماما لم تقتصر علي الآخرين وانما علي الفريق نفسه من اعضاء جهاز فني ولاعبين حيث بدأوا ينظرون الي البطولة من زاوية اخري تقوم علي مواصلة المشوار بنجاح والحفاظ علي اللقب حتي ان شوقي غريب المدرب العام قال ان الجميع تعاهدوا علي ان يكون الخروج من كوماسي اما الي اكرا للمشاركة في المباراة النهائية او القاهرة بعد الخروج من البطولة لا قدر الله وهو ما يتطلب احتلال قمة المجموعة وهو ما يؤكد ان المباراة امام السودان بعد غد السبت ـ مصيرية‏.‏

وبعد ساعات من الفرحة كان حسن شحاتة المدير الفني يدعو الجهاز الفني الي اجتماع يطلب فيه ايقاف الافراح وعدم التمادي فيها مع التأكيد علي انهم لم يفعلوا اكثر من الفوز في مباراة حتي لو كان علي الكاميرون وبهذه النتيجة وقال شوقي غريب ان الجهاز الفني اغلق تماما صفحة مباراة الكاميرون واتفق مع اللاعبين في اول مران بعد المباراة علي انه لايجب ان يشغلهم الان الا مباراة السودان لانه قد تنقلب الامور اذا ما خرجوا منها بنتيجة سلبية‏.‏

واضاف ان الاستعدادات للقاء ستكون عادية وتقوم علي تدريبات يومية ايام الاربعاء والخميس والجمعة بحيث تكون علي فترة واحدة باستثناء الخميس الذي يشهد فترتين كما يلقي الجهاز الفني محاضرتين علي اللاعبين يومي الخميس والجمعة‏.‏

واستطرد قائلا ان اللاعبين شاهدوا مباراة السودان امام زامبيا كما شاهدها هو ممثلا للجهاز الفني و قدم تقريرا الي المدير الفني يتضمن نقاط القوة والضعف مشيرا الي انه لن يتم التوقف عند نتيجة اللقاء وانما سيتم التركيز علي طريقة اداء الفريق السوداني الشقيق مع الوضع في الاعتبار ان المباراة بين الفريقين العربيين لها طابع خاص بما تحمله من حساسية اضافة الي ان الفريق السوداني ليس عنده ما يبكي عليه وكل هدفه الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية امام مصر لان غير ذلك يعني خروجه من الدور الاول وحول نقاط القوة والضعف في الفريق السوداني قال شوقي غريب انه لن يتكلم عن نقاط الضعف حرصا علي العلاقة الطيبة بين الفريقين ولكنه لاحظ خلال المباراة ان الفريق السوداني يهاجم بكثافة عددية وتتاح له فرص كثيرة ولم يسجل مع التأكيد انه كان يمكن ان تكون نتيجة مباراة زامبيا غير ذلك لو ان الفريق السوداني تعادل من الكرة التي اصطدمت بالعارضة فساعتها كان سير المباراة سيتغير‏.‏

وعن امكان مواجهة السودان بنفس تشكيل مباراة الكاميرون قال المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني ان ذلك ليس شرطا لان لكل مباراة ظروفها ولاعبيها الامر الذي يمكن للجهاز الفني معه ان يعدل في التشكيل ولايثبته مع الالتزام بالقوام الرئيسي ومما يساعد الجهاز علي اتخاذ القرار ان اللاعب الاساسي في نفس مستوي اللاعب الاحتياطي وهو امر لايشكل قلقا للجهاز الفني لان الفريق خاض مباراة واحدة اشرك فيها‏14‏ لاعبا وهو ما يعني ان الفرصة متاحة امام الجميع للمشاركة في البطولة كما حدث في عام‏.2006‏

واضاف‏:‏ لن نتعامل مع السودان مثل الكاميرون لان لكل مباراة اهميتها والمنافس هو الذي يحدد كيف نواجهه وبأي لاعبين ولكن الفوز علي الكاميرون كان مطلوبا حتي يعطي اللاعبين الثقة اللازمة ولكن هذا لن يصل بهم الي حالة الغرور‏.‏

واشار شوقي غريب الي ان التوفيق لازم منتخبنا في مباراة الكاميرون حتي انه سجل من كل الفرص التي لاحت له ولكن في الوقت نفسه يجب التأكيد علي ان الفريق الكاميروني لم يلعب مباريات ودية قبل البطولة لذا جاء الاداء فرديا علي عكس الفريق المصري الذي قدم كرة جماعية رائعة‏.‏

واضاف المدرب العام ان هزيمة السودان امام زامبيا استمرار للنتائج الهزيلة وديا ولكن المباراة مع مصر لها طابع مختلف لذا كان من الافضل ان نلعب مباراة الجولة الثانية امام زامبيا وليس السودان لحساسية المباراة واهميتها بالنسبة للاشقاء في وادي النيل‏.‏

ونفي المدرب العام ان تكون هناك مشكلة بسبب كثرة اللاعبين الجاهزين لانه كلما زاد البديل المناسب كان ذلك في صالح الفريق والجهاز الفني الذي يمكنه اختيار المناسب لكل مباراة وبالتالي تألق محمد زيدان لن يبعد محمد ابوتريكة‏.‏

وقال انه لاينكر ان الاداء والنتيجة الطيبة امام الكاميرون ستعطي الفريق دفعة معنوية كبيرة علي العكس في حالة الهزيمة ولكن لابد ان نأخذ كل مباراة بجدية ومع ان الفوز علي الكاميرون تاريخ الا انه بحساب البطولات ليس اكثر من مباراة حصل الفريق خلالها علي ثلاث نقاط ويحتاج الي مثلها في لقاء السودان من اجل التأهل لدور الثمانية لذا تم ربط المكافآت بالمباريات الثلاث كوحدة واحدة بحكم انها في دور واحد‏.‏

من ناحية أخري قرر سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة صرف ألف دولار مكافأة لكل لاعب عقب الفوز الكبير علي الكاميرون بخلاف لائحة الجوائز‏.‏‏.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*المراسلون الأجانب بغانا يشيدون بأداء المنتخب * 




كوماسي‏:‏ إيناس مظهر ..

أشادت معظم وسائل الإعلام اللصادرة أمس في كوماسي بأداء المنتخب المصري في أولي مبارياته أمام الكاميرون وبهذه النتيجة الرائعة التي حققها الفراعنة حتي إن جريدة الديلي جرافيك وصفت أداء المنتخب الوطني وكأنهم كانوا يحلقون في السماء‏.‏

ووصفت الجريدة أداء المنتخب المصري بأنه كان متماسكا ومترابطا في الخلف ومرنا في خط الوسط ومتوحشا في الهجوم وأن هذا الأداء مكن المصريين من أن يحرجوا الأسود ويضعوهم في موقف صعب‏.‏ وأن الكاميرون عندما حاولوا العودة للمباراة كان الوقت متأخرا‏.‏ وأضافت الجريدة أنه كان واضحا من بداية اللقاء أن اليوم سيكون يوم الفراعنة‏.‏

وأبدي الإعلاميون استياءهم من تصرفات الكاميرونيين ومدربهم الألماني أوتوفيستر ووصفوهم بالتعالي والغرور لخروجهم من الباب الخلفي حتي لا يمروا في المنطقة المختلطة ويقابلوا الصحفيين ويدلون بأي أحاديث حتي إن مراسل تليفزيون جنوب إفريقيا قال إن لاعبي الكاميرون دخلوا الاستاد وهم منفوخون ومتعجرفون كالأسود وعندما خرجوا كانوا في حالة مختلفة‏.‏

أما مراسل الإذاعة البريطانية والمعلق ريتشارد كونولي فقال إن المصريين لعبوا كرة قدم وقدموا السهل الممتنع‏,‏ وجاءت تمريراتهم رائعة وكان التفاهم واضحا بين أفراد الفريق‏.‏

وأكد أيريك مامروت مراسل راديو فرنسا كلام الانجليزي كونولي قائلا إن ماشاهدناه من المصريين في المباراة هو كرة قدم حقيقية كما يجب أن تكون وأن ما كان يميزهم هو اللعب الجماعي وهو ما مكنهم من تسجيل أربعة أهداف وكان يمكن أن يسجلوا أكثر من ذلك‏,‏ وأعتبر زيدان أنه سيكون المايسترو القادم للمصريين‏.‏ وعن الفريق الكاميروني وصف لاعبيه بأنهم كانوا يلعبون كرة فردية وكان دفاعهم مفككا‏..‏ كما اتفق معه زميله بول مايرز قائلا إن لاعبي مصر أظهروا كل إمكاناتهم ومهاراتهم في هذه المباراة وصالوا وجالوا في جميع أرجاء الملعب‏.‏ أما الكاميرون فلعبوا كرة غريبة خاصة في الشوط الأول وكانوا أفضل في الثاني‏.‏

وقال الصحفي الهولندي أيرنسيت مراسل الموقع الإلكتروني أم تي أن فوتبول إنه اعتقد في البداية أن المصريين تفوقوا وسجلوا بسبب الحالة السيئة التي كان فيها فريق الكاميرون ولكنه اكتشف في الشوط الثاني أن المصريين كانوا متيقظيين لصحوة الكاميرون وبادلوهم الهجوم بل وسجلوا أيضا وهم يدافعون ولذلك يستحقون الفوز‏.‏

أما مراسل اليوروسبورت فأشاد أيضا بأداء المصريين قائلا إنهم قدموا العرض المنتظر من أبطال إفريقيا‏..‏ أما عن فريق الكاميرون فقال إن من يشاهدهم وهم يتجاهلون الإعلام قبل المباراة بهدف التركيز في المباراة لا يري أداءهم في المباراة‏.‏ .‏‏.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الحضري لـ "المساء":
أنا بخير..وأحرس مرمي مصر أمام السودان
اليوم أجري أشعة بالرنين.. للاطمئنان فقط
اللاعبون يجبرون زاهر وشاكر علي البقاء معهم في كوماسي* 




رسالة كوماسي : أحمد زهران

 أكد عصام الحضري في تصريح خاص ل"المساء" أنه بخير وبحالة جيدة بعد الكدمة التي تعرض لها أثناء مباراة منتخبنا الوطني مع الكاميرون ... وقال: سوف أحرس مرمي المنتخب بعد غد السبت أمام السودان وحالتي النفسية والمعنوية مرتفعة بعد اكتساح أسود الكاميرون وهو نفس الشيء بالنسبة لزملائي في الفريق الذين تعهدوا علي مواصلة المشوار بنجاح والوصول إلي منصة التتويج.

وقال عصام الحضري: أجري اليوم أشعة بالرنين بأحد مستشفيات مدينة كوماسي للاطمئنان فقط علي الإصابة التي تعرضت لها بكدمة في أعلي الوجنة وخلف العين خلال مباراة الفريق أمام الكاميرون حيث أدت الكدمة إلي تورم شديد ولكنني حرصت علي خوض تدريبات الفريق أمس. 

من ناحية أخري رضخ الكابتن سمير زاهر لمطالب جميع أفراد البعثة وخاصة أعضاء الجهاز الفني وقرر الاستمرار في كوماسي لما بعد مباراة الفريق أمام السودان المقرر لها بعد غد السبت في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول للبطولة حيث كان مقرراً أن يغادر زاهر مع أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد كوماسي اليوم عائدين إلي القاهرة بعد الاطمئنان علي الفريق بالفوز في أولي مبارياته وعبور العقبة الكاميرونية الصعبة 

ولكنهما رضخا لمطالب اللاعبين والجهاز الفني بالاستمرار مع الفريق للتفاؤل بوجودهما حيث أكد أعضاء الفريق أن وجود زاهر وشاكر سيمنحهما بعض التفاؤل في مواجهة السودان والتي يسعي الفريق إلي الفوز فيها لحسم تأهله للدور التالي. 




أما بالنسبة لتدريبات الفريق اليوم فقد طلب الجهاز الفني من المنظمين في كوماسي أن يتدرب الفريق علي ستاد كوماسي اليوم تحت الأضواء الكاشفة حتي يتعود اللاعبون علي اللعب في نفس توقيت المباراة أمام السودان والتي تقام في السابعة والنصف بتوقيت غانا التاسعة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة بينما ينتظر أن يتدرب الفريق صباحاً علي الملعب الفرعي القريب من مقر البعثة أيضاً علي أن يكتفي الفريق بتدريب وحيد غداً الجمعة استعداداً للمباراة المرتقبة. 

وفي تعليقه علي الفوز الثمين علي المنتخب الكاميروني أكد حسن شحاتة أن هذا الفوز يعتبر سلاحاً ذا حدين فهو كما يمثل دفعة معنوية هائلة إلي الأمام أو أن يؤدي للتوتر العصبي والغرور وهو ما يسعي الجهاز الفني إلي التعامل معه في اليومين الباقيين من خلال الاستفادة من إيجابيات هذا الفوز والقضاء علي النواحي السلبية ولابد من الالتزام بالخطة وهذا هو مفتاح النجاح والفوز فعلي سبيل المثال في مباراة الكاميرون التزم نجوم مصر بأسلوب اللعب الذي تدربوا عليه جيداً مما أدي إلي تسجيل هدفين مبكرين في شباك الكاميرون وأجبروا الكاميرون علي أن تلعب بالأسلوب الذي يريده المنتخب المصري وحدث هبوط في بداية الشوط الثاني ولكن الفريق تدارك الموقف بسرعة ونجحنا في الفوز في النهاية.. وأشار إلي أن الدفاع المصري نجح في إيقاف خطورة هجوم الكاميرون وخاصة جيرمي وإيتو وانطلاقاتهما السريعة. 

أكد أن من أهم المكاسب في مباراة الكاميرون مساندة خط الوسط لخط الهجوم والتسديد علي المرمي مما أدي إلي تسجيل أربعة أهداف ويجب أن يكون هذا الفوز علي الكاميرون دافعاً لنجوم مصر لتحقيق مزيد من الانتصارات ولا يكون عنصر ضغط علي أعصابهم لتحقيق نتائج مماثلة. 


أكد شحاتة أن منتخب السودان وزامبيا من أقوي الفرق ولذلك يستعد لهم الفريق بكل جدية وقوة ويعتبر كل مباراة مرحلة منفصلة وعندما ينتهي منها يفكر في المرحلة التالية فمباراة السودان ستكون مرحلة لضمان الصعود ومباراة زامبيا ستكون مرحلة لضمان تصدر المجموعة.. وأشار إلي أنه من الصعب توقع الفريق الذي سيصعد كأول المجموعة كما أنه من الصعب علي مستوي الفرق إلا بعد الدور الأول فستظهر الفرق القوية والفرق محدودة الإمكانيات ولكن الفريق بشكل عام لديه نجوم ويركز مبدئياً علي الإعداد البدني وثانياً علي الإعداد المهاري. 

أكد شحاتة أن مباراة الفريق أمام الكاميرون كانت صعبة للغاية وأن الفوز تحقق بمجهود جميع اللاعبين وأعضاء الجهاز الفني لأن ضربة البداية دائماً ما تكون قوية خاصة في البطولات الكبيرة وقد نجح الفريق في عبور هذه المحطة العصيبة وتمكن من إسعاد جماهيره داخل مصر وخارجها.. وقال شحاتة إن الجهاز الفني أغلق ملف مباراة الكاميرون تماماً وبدأ بالفعل الاستعداد للقاء السودان من خلال تدريبات الأمس. 

أوضح شحاتة أن الجهاز الفني يعمل مع مجموعة من أفضل اللاعبين في مصر حالياً وبمساندة رئيس الاتحاد وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة وليس لدي الفريق أي نوع من المشاكل مشيراً إلي أن المشكلة الوحيدة التي تواجه الجهاز الفني أحياناً هي الاختيار بين 23 لاعباً جاهزاً حيث يستحقون جميعاً المشاركة ولكن ما يجب أن يعلمه الجميع أنه ليس هناك أي فارق بين لاعب أساسي وآخر بديل فالكل تحت تصرف الجهاز الفني الذي يضع كل لاعب في المكان المناسب في إطار الخطة التي يضعها لكل مباراة بعد دراسة كاملة للفريق الخصم مع الاحترام لكل الفرق المنافسة. 

أشار إلي أنه يثق في أن الفوز علي الكاميرون سيدفع كل الفرق لعمل حسابات خاصة لمنتخب مصر الذي يواجه مهمة صعبة هي الحفاظ علي اللقب...‏‏.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*بسبب الاحتفال بالهدف وحلاقة الشعر
زيدان "المصري"نال إعجاب الجميع
* 




مع انطلاقة كل بطولة لأمم افريقيا تظهر عادات جديدة لكل لاعب افريقي داخل المستطيل الأخضر سواء في طريقة التعبير عن فرحته بالهدف أو حلاقة الشعر الخاصة بكل لاعب وظهر ذلك واضحا عقب نهاية الجولة الأولي لمباريات كأس الأمم الافريقية رقم 26 المقامة حاليا في غانا. اكتسب محمد زيدان مهاجم منتخبنا الوطني نيل اعجاب الجميع من الطريقة التي عبر فيها  عن فرحته بالاضافة إلي حلاقة الشعر الخاصة به .

جذب محمد زيدان منتخبنا الوطني الأنظار إليه عقب مشاركته في أول مباراة للفراعنة أمام نظيره الكاميروني وذلك من خلال طريقة التعبير عن فرحته بالهدف الذي أحرزه في الشباك الكاميرونية عندما ابتدآ طريقة جديدة للتعبير عن فرحته حيث قام بخلع حذائه وظل يلعب به في الهواء بشكل اثار ابتسامة الجميع من الطريقة التي عبر بها عن فرحته


 والمثير للدهشة ان هذا الحذاء ينتمي لاحدي الشركات العالمية وكان زيدان قد تعاقد معها قبل مشاركته مع منتخبنا في أمم افريقيا وقد اهدته الشركة هذا الحذاء وكان أول اهدافه بالحذاء الجديد ليحتفل به وكأنه "وش السعد" عليه في احراز الاهداف ولم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد مع زيدان بل ظهر بطريقة جديدة حيث قام بحلاقة شعره بالكامل باستثناء جنبي الرأس وقام بكتابة الحرف الأول من اسمه في صورة جديدة نشاهدها في كل عرس افريقي. 

اكتفي ابراهيم سعيد مدافع منتخبنا الوطني بتلوين شعره باللون الأصفر وهي عادة لهيما حيث انه منذ ان لعب بالأهلي كان دائما ما يقوم بتلوين شعره بالعديد من الألوان الأحمر والأصفر والأزرق وهي ليست جديدة علي ابراهيم سعيد وعلي الرغم من عدم مشاركته في المباراة الأولي لمنتخبنا الا انه دائما ما يجذب الأنظار إليه. .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*لاعب الإسماعيلي معتصم سالم يقول :
 يا ريتني كنت معاهم* 




في حوار مع الكابتن المعتصم سالم وسؤاله عن رايه في اداء المنتخب الوطني المصري في مباراة الكاميرون والتي انتهت بفوز مصر برباعية تاريخية ، قال معتصم انه سعيد تماما لما حققه المنتخب المصري في غانا وانه يتمنى لهم كل التوفيق في قادم المباريات وان يعودوا بالكأس لاسعاد ملايين المصريين . 

وبسؤال معتصم عن مستوى زملائه لاعبي الاسماعيلي في المباراة قال ان هاني سعيد ليبرو عالمي ، حسني معلم كبير ، وسيد ظهير عصري ، وكان يتمنى كثيرا مشاركة عمر جمال وفضل وصبحي ولكنه يتمنى لهم المشاركة في قادم المباريات باذن الله .واختتم معتصم حديثه قائلا : بالفعل (( ياريتني كنت معاهم )) ..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*السماسرة يلاحقون لاعبينا في كوماسي
شحاتة استقر علي خطة السودان.. وغريب يحذر من الهجوم
* 





رسالة كوماسي
أحمد زهران

  وضع الفوز الكبير الذي حققه منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم علي نظيره الكاميروني 4/2 في بداية رحلة دفاع منتخبنا عن لقبه الافريقي لاعبي منتخبنا بقوة في دائرة اهتمام السماسرة ووكلاء اللاعبين الذين يتابعون البطولة وبدأوا بالفعل في جمع المعلومات عن بعض اللاعبين تمهيدا لبدء التفاوض معهم إذا واصلوا التألق في المباريات التالية. 


جاء في مقدمة اللاعبين الذين شغلوا تفكير السماسرة ووكلاء اللاعبين وكذلك مراسلي الصحف ووسائل الاعلام الاوروبية كل من محمد زيدان وحسني عبد ربه وسيد معوض وعمرو زكي حيث أكد مراسلو الصحف المتواجدون حاليا في غانا أن اللاعبين الاربعة يمكنهم الاحتراف في أكبر الاندية الاوروبية.. وقال جونزالو بيريز مراسل صحيفة "سبورت" الاسبانية الرياضية ان أبرز ما يميز المنتخب المصري هو اللعب الجماعي والذي ساعدهم كثيرا علي الفوز في مباراة الكاميرون ولكن ذلك لا يخفي التفوق الواضح لبعض اللاعبين ومنهم هؤلاء اللاعبون الأربعة. 

أضاف بيريز ان سيد معوض أرهق مدافعي المنتخب الكاميروني بتحركاته السريعة ونشاطه الملحوظ وأكد أن هذا اللاعب يستحق بالفعل اللعب لأي من ريال مدريد وبرشلونة الاسبانيين لانه لا يقل كفاءة عن اللاعبين في إسبانيا وأوروبا.. كما أوضح ان حسني عبد ربه نجح بالفعل في شغل جميع أنحاء وسط الملعب وتألق دفاعا وهجوما وسجل هدفين ليكون نموذجا رائعا للاعبي خط الوسط ولاعبا متكاملا بالفعل.. وأعرب بيريز عن حزنه الشديد عندما علم بمشكلة عبد ربه المطروحة حاليا أمام تم الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" وأعرب عن دهشته من استغناء ستراسبورج الفرنسي عن لاعب مثل عبد ربه. 
زيدان يشبه زيدان 

أكد الفرنسي جيرار هيرنز مراسل هيئة الاذاعة البريطانية "بي.بي.سي" في كوماسي أنه لم يكن يعلم ان منتخب مصر يضم هؤلاء اللاعبين البارزين.. وأبدي اعجابه الشديد بمحمد زيدان وأكد أنه كان يعشق زين الدين زيدان نجم منتخب فرنسا سابقا وشعر بحزن شديد لاعتزاله في أعقاب كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا لكنه شعر بارتياح بعدما شاهد زيدان آخر له بريق يقترب جدا من زيدان الفرنسي.. وأشار إلي أنه لو شاهد زيدان ومعوض وعبد ربه مبكرا لرشحهم إلي المنتخب الفرنسي قبل انضمامهم لمنتخب مصر. 

علي جانب آخر أدي الفريق تدريبه أمس علي فترتين الاولي صباحية في التاسعة والنصف صباحا بأحد الملاعب الفرعية في غانا والثانية في السابعة والنصف مساء علي استاد بابا يارا الذي تقام عليه المباراة غدا في نفس التوقيت حيث ركز الجهاز الفني علي النواحي الفنية والخططية بينما يؤدي الفريق تدريبه الأخير اليوم في الرابعة عصرا علي احد الملاعب الفرعية ايضا. 

وظهر جميع اللاعبين بشكل جيد واطمأن الجهاز الفني علي جميع لاعبي المنتخب بمن فيهم عصام الحضري حارس المرمي الذي ألغي فكرة إجراء أشعة علي الكدمة التي تعرض لها في وجهه بعدما اطمأن تماما حيث زال معظم التورم في وجنته وأكد اللاعب انه جاهز للمشاركة في المباراة. 

من ناحية أخري وفي الوقت الذي أغلق فيه الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا ملف اللقاء مع الكاميرون مبكرا درس الفريق جيدا المواجهة القادمة الصعبة للفريق امام المنتخب السوداني والمقرر لها غدا السبت واستقر الجهاز الفني بالفعل علي الخطة والتشكيل المناسبين لهذه المواجهة في ضوء التقرير الذي أعده شوقي غريب المدرب العام للفريق عن مباراة المنتخب السوداني التي خسرها أمام نظيره الزامبي صفر/3 ونقاط القوة والضعف التي أظهرتها تلك المباراة في أداء المنتخب السوداني.. 

كما أوضح غريب في تقريره ان علي الجميع ان يضع في اعتباره ان المنتخب السوداني سيظهر بشكل مختلف وأنه سيقدم أداء أفضل بنسبة نحو 50 بالمائة في مباراة مصر عما قدمه في مباراة زامبيا لان كل مباراة تختلف عن الاخري بالاضافة إلي أن المباراة الأولي دائما لا تعبر عن المستوي الحقيقي لكل فريق والدليل ان المنتخب الغاني صاحب الارض فاز بصعوبة علي نظيره الغيني في المباراة الافتتاحية للبطولة ولذلك يجب توخي الحذر الشديد من المنتخب السوداني. 

أشار غريب في تقريره إلي أن أهم ما يميز المنتخب السوداني هو هجومه القوي ووصوله لمرمي المنافس كثيرا وهي النقطة التي تقلق الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا رغم فشل الفريق السوداني في استغلال هذه الفرص خلال لقاء زامبيا ولكنه قد يستغلها جيدا في مباريات أخري ولذلك سيضع الجهاز الفني حسابات خاصة لهذه الهجمات وطرق إيقافها من منتصف الملعب. 

كان الجهاز الفني قد درس ايضا في اجتماعه مساء أمس الاول الاربعاء السلبيات في أداء منتخبنا خلال مباراته أمام الكاميرون والتي كان علي رأسها بالفعل هبوط أداء بعض اللاعبين في الشوط الثاني من فرط المجهود الذي بذلوه في الشوط الاول ولذلك طالب الجهاز الفني اللاعبين في تدريبات اليومين الماضيين بضرورة توزيع جهدهم علي مدار شوطي المباراة مثلما نجح بعض اللاعبين في ذلك بما يتناسب مع الاداء وإيقاع المباراة حتي يستمر أداؤهم علي مستوي جيد حتي صفارة النهاية. 

وعن وجود العديد من اللاعبين الجاهزين وصعوبة الاختيار بين بعض اللاعبين في عدد من المراكز قال شوقي غريب إن الفريق مازال في بداية المشوار وأن البطولة مازالت في بدايتها وسيرتفع الاداء مع توالي المباريات ودخول اللاعبين بشكل أكبر في أجواء المباريات وهو ما سيستلزم الاستعانة بعدد كبير من اللاعبين مثلما حدث في بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية السابقة حيث شارك مع المنتخب في المباريات نحو 18 أو 19 لاعبا من القائمة كما ان المنتخب لا يعتمد علي مجموعة بعينها من اللاعبين وإنما يدفع الجهاز الفني في كل مباراة بالتشكيلة المناسبة القادرة علي خوض هذه المباراة. 

أشار غريب إلي أن الفوز علي الكاميرون كان مطلوبا لبث الثقة في نفوس اللاعبين والتأكيد علي قدرة الفريق علي الدفاع عن لقبه مشيرا إلي أن الجهاز الفني لا يخشي هذه الثقة وتأثيرها علي اللاعبين لان اللاعبين لديهم الخبرة التي تساعدهم علي استخلاص التأثير الايجابي فقط من هذه الثقة التي حصلوا عليها. 

وعن هزيمة السودان قال غريب إنها لم تكن غريبة أو مفاجئة لانها تعتبر استمراراً لنتائجهم السابقة ولكن المباراة بين مصر والسودان دائما تكون مختلفة ويزيد من صعوبتها علي منتخبنا أن هزيمة المنتخب السوداني فيها تعني خروجه من المباراة ولذلك يتعامل معها منتخبنا بشكل مختلف عن المباراة أمام الكاميرون خاصة أن أداء السودان يعتمد علي جماعية الاداء بعكس الاداء الفردي للمنتخب الكاميروني. أكد غريب ان مباراة السودان قد تشهد دخول بعض اللاعبين داخل التشكيل الاساسي مع الاحتفاظ بالهيكل الرئيسي للفريق. ..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*المنتخب المصرى يواصل تدريباته 
استعدادا لمباراة السودان فى كأس الامم الافريقية
* 




 كوماسى/أ ش أ/أدى المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم تدريبه مساء الخميس فى إطار الاستعدادات المكثفة للمباراة الثانية للمنتخب أمام نظيره السودانى ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثالثة بكأس الامم الافريقية التى تستضيفها غانا حاليا.

واشتمل التدريب على تقسيمة بين فريقين تألق خلالها العديد من نجوم المنتخب المصرى ووضح عليهم التركيز الشديد والمنافسة على الدخول فى التشكيلة الاساسية التى سيخوض بها الجهاز الفنى بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة مباراة السودان واستمر التدريب لمدة 55 دقيقة.

وصرح الكابتن شوقى غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصرى بان الجهاز الفنى طلب من اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة التدريب على الملعب الرئيسى للمباراة مساء الخميس ولكن قوبل الطلب بالرفض بسبب وجود اصلاحات داخل الملعب الرئيسى للمباراة.

واشار غريب إلى أن المنتخب المصرى اضطر لمواصلة التدريب على الملعب الفرعى التابع لاحدى المدارس بمدينة كوماسى مضيفا أن الجهاز الفنى جدد طلبه بالتدريب على الملعب الرئيسى الجمعة قبل المباراة الهامة مع صقور الجديان.

وأوضح غريب أن كل نجوم المنتخب المصرى فى أفضل حالاتهم البدنية والمعنوية قبل لقاء السودان وقال إن الجميع مصممون على الفوز لضمان صدارة المجموعة واللعب فى دور الثمانية فى مدينة كوماسى معقل قبيلة الاشانتى.

من جهته صرح اللاعب أحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب المصرى بان الفوز على الكاميرون اعطانا دفعة معنوية كبيرة واصرار على مواصلة المشوار والحفاظ على اللقب الافريقى مضيفا ان اللاعبين تعاهدوا على الفوز فى اللقاءات المقبلة لاسعاد الجماهير المصرية العاشقة للفراعنة.

ومن جانبه أكد حسنى عبد ربه لاعب المنتخب المصرى فى تصريح مماثل بان لاعبى المنتخب المصرى مصممون على تحقيق الفوز الثانى على التوالى فى البطولة الافريقية . موضحا أن جميع النجوم تحت أمر الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب فى المباريات المقبلة.

واشار إلى أن الفوز على الكاميرون زاد من شعبية لاعبى المنتخب المصرى فى غانا معربا عن امله فى الحفاظ على اللقب فى البطولة الافريقية.

حضر التدريب الذى اجرى مساء الخميس الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم والكابتن حازم الهوارى رئيس بعثة المنتخب المصرى فى البطولة الافريقية وأعضاء السفارة المصرية فى غانا...




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*أحمد حسن وسونج يتساويان 
مع رقم حسام حسن القياسى بالمشاركة الافريقية  * 





باريس/أ ش أ/يتساوى أحمد حسن نجم وسط منتخب مصر ونادى اندرلخت البلجيكى مع نجم الكاميرون ريجوبير سونج فى الرقم القياسى فى عدد مرات المشاركة فى بطولات إفريقيا المسجلة بأسم نجم مصر العميد حسام حسن والايفوارى الان جوامينى حين يلعب في بطولة كأس افريقيا الحالية فى غانا.

وكان حسام حسن يأمل فى أن يقع إختيار حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر عليه فى بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية الحالية بغانا لترتفع عدد مرات مشاركاته إلى 8 مشاركات بدلا من 7 مشاركات إلا أن شحاتة كان له رأى أخر مفضلا الشباب المتمثل فى عمرو زكى وعماد متعب ومحمد فضل على العميد حسام ( 40 عاما ).

وكان أحمد حسن -الذى ارتفعت فعليا على الورق عدد مشاركاته إلى 7 حتى لو لم يشارك فى الملعب مع منتخب مصر فى البطولة الحالية - قد ارتدى فانلة منتخب مصر للمرة الاولى فى بطولة العام 1996 ثم فى الاعوام 1998 , 2000 , و 2002 ,2004 , 2006.

وكان أحمد حسن قد شارك على الورق فقط فى بطولة عام 1996 بعد خروج مصر مبكرا من الدور الاول دون ان يتمكن من المشاركة ولم يكن عمره يزيد عن 19 ربيعا لكنه عاد وشارك بقوة بعد عامين فقط فى فوز مصر بكأس الامم الافريقية للعام 1998 بعد ان فازت مصر فى نهائى البطولة على جنوب افريقيا فى بوركينا فاسو.

وقد تمكن أحمد حسن المحترف فى نادى اندرلخت البلجيكى ان يقود منتخب مصر للفوز بكأس افريقيا السابقة التى اقيمت فى العام 2006 بمصر . وفى حال تمكن احمد حسن ( 32 عاما ) من المساهمة بفوز مصر ببطولة كأس الامم الافريقية فى نسختها الحالية بغانا فانه سيكون بذلك قد تساوى مع العميد حسام حسن فى عدد مرات الفوز بكأس افريقيا.

والمعروف ان حسام ساهم بفوز مصر ببطولات الاعوام 1986 و 1996 و2006 . أما ريجوبير سونج ( 31 عاما ) نجم دفاع الكاميرون ونادى جلاطاسراى التركى فقد تمكن بمشاركته الحالية من رفع عدد مرات مشاركاته هو ايضا الى 7 مشاركات ( 1996 , 1998 , 2000 , 2002 , 2004 , 2006 , 2008 ).

ويبدو أن أحمد حسن -الذى انتخب كاحسن لاعب اجنبى فى بلجيكا - انه يمتلك الفرصة لتحطيم الرقم القياسى فى عدد المشاركات لو تمكن من الحفاظ على مستواه الحالى المتميز حتى بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية التى ستقام فى انجولا فى العام 2010.

ويذكر ان نوانكو كانو نجم نيجريا يتساوى مع صامويل ايتو نجم الكاميرون وهنرى كامارا لاعب السنغال فى المرتبة الثانية من حيث عدد المشاركات فى بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية فقد شارك هؤلاء النجوم الثلاثة مع منتخبات بلادهم 5 مرات.
.‏..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*المنتخب المصرى يؤدى تدريبه الرئيسى 
استهدادا لمباراة السودان* 




كوماسى/أ ش أ/أدى المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم تدريبه الرئيسى مساء الجمعة فى ختام استعداداته للمباراة الثانية للمنتخب السبت أمام نظيره السودانى ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثالثة بكأس الامم الافريقية التى تستضيفها غانا حاليا.

واشتمل التدريب على تقسيمة بين فريقين كما اشتمل المران على تطبيق بعض الجمل التكتيكية والفنية تألق خلالها العديد من نجوم المنتخب ووضح عليهم التركيز الشديد والمنافسة على الدخول فى التشكيلة الاساسية التى سيخوض بها الجهاز الفنى بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة مباراة السودان.

وصرح الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى المصرى الجمعة بان كل نجوم المنتخب المصرى فى افضل حالاتهم البدنية والمعنوية قبل لقاء السودان وقال إن الجميع مصممون على الفوز لضمان صدارة المجموعة واللعب فى دور الثمانية فى مدينة كوماسى معقل قبيلة الاشانتى.

ومن جهته أكد سمير عدلى المدير الادارى للمنتخب فى تصريح له انه لا توجد مشاكل مع اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة مشيرا الى ان الفريق تدرب اليوم على الملعب الفرعى لان اللجنة المنظمة رفضت طلبنا بالتدريب على الملعب الرئيسى للحفاظ عليه قبل مباريات السبت.

ومن جانبه أكد محمد أبو تريكة نجم المنتخب المصرى فى تصريح له أن مباراة السودان لن تكون سهلة كما يتصور البعض لان الفريق السودانى لن يكون صيدا سهلا لنا كما انه يمتلك مجموعة متميزة من اللاعبين.

حضر التدريب الذى أجرى مساء الجمعة الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم والكابتن حازم الهوارى رئيس بعثة المنتخب المصرى فى البطولة الافريقية وأعضاء السفارة المصرية فى غانا.

من جهه اخرى ذكرت جريدة "ديلى جرافيك" الغانية الجمعة أن المنتخب الغانى لديه مهمة صعبة جدا امام منتخب المغرب فى الجولة الثالثة والاخيرة للمجموعة الاولى فى الصراع على التأهل لدور الثمانية بينما اوضحت أن مهمة منتخب الفراعنة أسهل امام السودان لان المنتخب المصرى لديه من الخبرة مما يرجح كفته فى تلك المباراة الصعبة..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*اليوم السابع لبطولة كأس الامم
 الافريقية يشهد قمة عربية - عربية* 




اكرا/أ ش أ/يشهد السبت اليوم السابع لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية السادسة والعشرين لكرة القدم بغانا قمة عربية - عربية حيث يلتقى فى اطار مباريات الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثالثة المنتخب الوطنى المصرى مع نظيره السودانى كما يلتقى فى نفس المجموعة منتخب الكاميرون مع منتخب زامبيا.

ويعتبر لقاء المنتخب المصرى "حامل اللقب" مع جاره السودانى قمة عربية - عربية ساخنة وهو لقاء يعيد الى الاذهان مباريات الطرفين فى النهائيات الافريقية اواخر الخمسينيات عندما انطلقت البطولة.

ويدخل المنتخبان المباراة السبت بشعار واحد وهو الفوز فالمنتخب المصرى يطمع فى مواصلة انطلاقته القوية بعد الفوز الكبير على الكاميرون 4 - 2 وبالتالى إحراز 3 نقاط جديدة تضعه فى دور الثمانية مبكرا بينما يأمل السودان فى رد الاعتبار لنفسه بعد الخسارة المدوية امام زامبيا صفر - 3 وانعاش اماله فى المنافسة على بطاقتى التأهل للمجموعة الثالثة الى دور الثمانية.

كما يحاول المنتخب السودانى تحقيق الفوز لرفع معنويات لاعبيه قبل المواجهة الساخنة امام الكاميرون فى الجولة الثالثة والاخيرة للمجموعة.

بينما يدخل المنتخب المصرى المباراة بمعنويات عالية بعد الفوز فى المباراة الاولى على اسود الكاميرون ويعتمد فى اللقاء على نجمه محمد ابو تريكة صانع الهدف الرابع امام الكاميرون ومحمد زيدان مهاجم هامبورج الالمانى صاحب الثنائية امام الاسود.

وأكد منتخب الفراعنة استعداده الجيد للدفاع عن لقبه بعد عرضه الرائع أمام منتخب الكاميرون حيث شل حركة مهاجميه في مقدمتهم نجم برشلونة الاسبانى صامويل ايتو وهو سيسعى إلى تأكيد فوزه من خلال ازاحة السودان من طريقه لضمان التأهل الى دور الثمانية.

وتعود المواجهة الاولى بين المنتخبين الى افتتاح النسخة الاولى عام 1957 في الخرطوم وفازت مصر 2 -1 في الدور قبل النهائى ثم التقيا في المباراة النهائية للنسخة الثانية عام 1959 فى القاهرة وفاز الفراعنة بنفس النتيجة.

ثم التقى المنتخبان للمرة الثالثة فى الدور الاول عام 1963 وانتهت المواجهة بالتعادل 2 - 2 ثم حقق السودان فوزه الاول على الفراعنة 2 - 1 بعد الوقت الاضافى فى قبل نهائى بطولة عام 1970 عندما نال اللقب الوحيد له حتى الان.

وتكتسى المواجهات بين الكرتين المصرية والسودانية اهمية كبيرة وندية واثارة والتقيا 4 مرات فى الكؤوس الافريقية العام الماضى حيث لعب الهلال مع الاهلى فى مسابقة دورى ابطال افريقيا ففاز الاهلى 2 - صفر ذهابا ورد الهلال 3 - صفر ايابا ولعب المريخ مع الاسماعيلى فى مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الافريقى فتعادلا 1 - 1 ذهابا وفاز المريخ 1 - صفر ايابا.

وفى مباراة اخرى فى نفس المجموعة الثالثة تسعى أسود الكاميرون إلى مداواة جراحها عندما تلتقى السبت مع المنتخب الزامبى ولم يكن أكثر المتشائمين يتوقع أن يجد المنتخب الكاميرونى فى هذا الموقف الصعب فى البطولة فلم يكن هناك من يتوقع تلقيه هزيمة ثقيلة من المنتخب المصرى - حامل اللقب - فى الجولة الاولى من مباريات المجموعة.

وتعد نتيجة المباراة أكبر نتيجة فى تاريخ لقاءات الفريقين الرسمية ولذلك لم تعد محنة المنتخب الكاميرونى هى الهزيمة فقط خاصة وأن الفرصة ما زالت قائمة لتعويض ذلك ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية أن المنتخب الكاميرون يسعى لاستعادة هيبته التي أضاعها الفراعنة.

ولذلك يخوض المنتخب الكاميرونى المباراة السبت مثل الاسد الجريح الذى يسعى إلى التهام فريسته من أجل تعويض ما نزفه من دماء والمنتخب الكاميرونى لم يظهر بمستواه على الاطلاق فى المباراة الاولى باستثناء بعض الفترات فى بداية الشوط الثانى مما يعطى انطباعا بأنه ما زال قادرا على المنافسة وأن أداءه سيرتقى بمرور الوقت.

ويرجع النقاد هزيمة المنتخب الكاميرونى والعرض السيىء الذى قدمه الفريق أمام المنتخب المصرى إلى ضعف الاداء الجماعى وتفكك خطوطه بسبب عدم تجمع لاعبيه منذ فترة طويلة وعدم خوضهم الاستعدادات اللازمة للبطولة اعتمادا على احترافهم في أندية كبيرة بأوروبا والخبرة التى اكتسبوها من هذا الاحتراف.

وهناك من يقول أن المنتخب المصري هو من أرغم المنتخب الكاميروني على التراجع والإرتباك بفضل الأداء الجيد واللعب الجماعي المنظم بالإضافة إلى التغيرات الناجحة التي اجراها الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني في الشوط الثاني عندما حاول الكاميرون العودة للقاء.

ولذلك من المنتظر أن يختلف الاداء والمستوى فى مباراة السبت بعد أن لعب الفريق مباراة قوية فى بداية مشواره أمام المنتخب المصرى وربما تساعده فى إعادة الانسجام لخطوطه كما قد تساعده فى إعادة الانضباط والحذر إلى أدائه.

فى المقابل يبدو الوضع مختلفا تماما مع المنتخب الزامبى الذى حقق فوزا كبيرا على نظيره السودانى 3/ صفر فى المباراة الاولى ولذلك يخوض مباراة الغد بروح معنوية عالية قد تساعده فى مواجهة المنتخب الكاميرونى.

ومن المنتظر أن تكون المباراة متكافئة إلى حد كبير . كما أنها ستكون قمة فى الاثارة الكروية والمعنوية فالفريقان يدركان أنها قد تكون الفرصة الاخيرة لكل منهما فى البطولة.

ويعلم المنتخب الكاميرونى جيدا أن الهزيمة فى هذه المباراة تعنى خروجه مبكرا من البطولة بعدما كان أحد المرشحين للفوز باللقب هذه المرة ولذلك فإنه يرفع شعار التحدى ويتخذ المباراة على أنها "حياة أو موت".

أما المنتخب الزامبى فيرى أن الاجهاز على الاسود الكاميرونية فى هذه الحالة التى يعيشونها هو الطريق الافضل للوصول إلى الدور الثانى خاصة وأن المباراة الثالثة للمنتخب الزامبى ستكون أمام نظيره المصرى وهي مواجهة فى غاية الصعوبة ولا يستطيع الاعتماد على نتيجتها.

ولذلك فإن الفريقين يدركان تماما أن مباراة السبت لا تقبل أنصاف الحلول كما أن التعادل لا يفيد لانه قد يقلب جميع الموازين وتصبح الاهداف هى العامل الحاسم فى تحديد الفريق الصاعد إلى الدور الثانى...




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخبنا يواجه السودان..وأملنا في زيدان
شحاتة يرد علي تصريحات مازدا في الملعب
خطة متوازنة لمواجهة المنافس

 لا صوت يعلو اليوم فوق صوت المواجهة الصعبة والمرتقبة بين منتخبنا الوطني وشقيقه السوداني في بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية السادسة والعشرين 2008 لكرة القدم والمقامة حاليا في غانا والتي تحسم بشكل كبير شكل المنافسة علي بطاقتي المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول للبطولة وتحدد بشكل كبير مع المباراة الاخري بين الكاميرون وزامبيا ترتيب المجموعة. 
تتجه انظار الملايين من عشاق الساحرة المستديرة في وادي النيل صوب استاد "بابا يارا" بمدينة كوماسي الغانية في الساعة السابعة والنصف بتوقيت غانا التاسعة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة لمتابعة القمة التقليدية بين قطبي الوادي والتي تمثل دائما قمة من نوع خاص. 
يخوض منتخبنا الوطني مباراة اليوم باعتبارها الاختبار الثاني له في رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه في البطولة الافريقية حيث يلتقي شقيقه السوداني في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول للبطولة.. وتحظي مباريات الفريقين دائما باهتمام بالغ علي مستوي القارة الافريقية نظرا للروابط التي تجمع بين المنتخبين بل وبين البلدين منذ القدم وبالتالي فإن المواجهة بينهما دائما ما تمثل قمة خاصة. 
يضاعف من اثارة المباراة واهميتها أن الفوز هو الحل الوحيد امام كل منهما ولكن لدوافع وهدف مختلف.. فالفوز بالنسبة للمنتخب المصري يعني الوصول برصيده إلي ست نقاط ووضع احدي قدميه علي الاقل في الدور الثاني للبطولة للتقدم خطوة نحو الحفاظ علي لقبه الافريقي الذي احرزه في البطولة الماضية التي استضافتها مصر عام .2006 
أما بالنسبة للمنتخب السوداني فالفوز بالنسبة له يعني الفرصة الاخيرة للبقاء في البطولة أما أي نتيجة أخري فتعني خروجه المبكر بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراته الثالثة في المجموعة والتي يلتقي فيها مع المنتخب الكاميروني.. ويضاعف من صعوبة اللقاء أيضا ان المواجهات بين المنتخبات العربية دائما ما يكون لها طابع خاص حيث يسعي كل فريق إلي تأكيد تفوقه علي الآخر. 
الاكثر من ذلك ان المنتخب السوداني يخوض المباراة بدافع الثأر بعد ان انتهت آخر مباراتين له أمام المنتخب المصري بفوز الفراعنة 3/صفر و6/1 في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا.. ويدرك المنتخب السوداني بقيادة مديره الفني الوطني محمد عبد الله مازدا أن الفوز علي المنتخب المصري يمثل بطولة خاصة لاسيما وانه حامل اللقب في هذه البطولة. 
لا يختلف اثنان علي الفارق الكبير في المستوي بين المنتخبين لصالح منتخبنا ولكن التنبؤ بنتيجة المباراة هذه المرة يبدو صعبا للغاية في ظل الطفرة التي حققتها كرة القدم السودانية في العامين الماضيين. 
يخوض المنتخبان المباراة بروح معنوية مختلفة ففي الوقت الذي يخوض فيه منتخب مصر اللقاء بروح معنوية عالية بعد الفوز علي الكاميرون 4/2 في المباراة الأولي له في البطولة تبدو معنويات المنتخب السوداني منخفضة بشكل كبير بعد الهزيمة الثقيلة صفر/3 التي مُني بها أمام نظيره الزامبي في مباراته الأولي ورغم ذلك تسود روح التحدي بين الفريقين لتحقيق الفوز في المباراة فالمنتخب المصري يري أن الفوز امر ضروري للتقدم خطوة نحو احتلال قمة المجموعة التي يحتلها المنتخب الزامبي حاليا بفارق الأهداف فقط أمام منتخبنا. 
رغم الفوز الثمين الذي حققه منتخبنا علي نظيره الكاميروني في المباراة الأولي قد يجري حسن شحاته المدير الفني الوطني للفريق بعض التغييرات في صفوف الفريق عما كانت عليه في المباراة الأولي وهو ما اكده شحاته معللا ذلك بأن لكل مباراة ظروفها وخطتها وتشكيلها المناسب.. ومن اللاعبين المرشحين لدخول التشكيل الاساسي للفريق في مباراة اليوم كل من أحمد حسن وابراهيم سعيد. 
ينتظر ان يخوض منتخبنا المباراة بخطة متوازنة مثلما كان عليه الحال في مواجهة الكاميرون مع السعي أيضا إلي حسم المباراة مبكرا مثلما حدث أمام الكاميرون ايضا خاصة بعد التصريحات التي اطلقها مازدا في اليومين الماضيين والتي أكد فيها أن المنافسة في البطولة لا تعنيه بنفس قدر رغبته في الفوز علي منتخبنا.. ولذلك يدرك منتخبنا ان نتيجة مباراة السودان وزامبيا لا تعني شيئا فكل مباراة لها ظروفها ولابد من التعامل معها طبقا لهذه الظروف. 
يضع الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا في اعتباره مع وضع خطة مباراة اليوم قوة الهجوم السوداني الذي شن العديد من الهجمات علي مرمي المنتخب الزامبي ولكنه فشل في انهائها بالشكل المطلوب بالاضافة لقوة انطلاقاته من الجانبين وهو ما يسعي منتخبنا للتعامل معه بشكل جيد وغياب هذه الهجمات وانطلاقاته من الجانبين من منتصف الملعب وقبل ان تمثل أي خطورة علي مرمي منتخبنا. 
وفي الوقت الذي تمثل فيه المباراة بالنسبة لمنتخبنا تأكيدا علي المستوي الجيد الذي ظهر عليه في المباراة الأولي واستمرارا لتألق حامل اللقب تمثل المباراة الفرصة الأخيرة للمنتخب السوداني الذي يشارك في بطولة الافريقية بعد غياب دام لأكثر من ثلاثة عقود من الزمان.*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
الهروب الكبير شعار النجوم في كأس الأمم
حسام غالي وميدو وبركات أبرز الغائبين
* 




تمتلئ كأس الأمم الإفريقية في غانا بنخبة كبيرة من النجوم في كل المنتخبات مابين محترفين في فرق الصف الأول في أوروبا ومحليين داخل القارة ولكن كالعادة تشهد البطولة غياب عدد كبير من النجوم لأسباب مختلفة أما بسبب الاصابات وهم غالبية أو بسبب الدلع أو تفضيل الأندية علي مصالح منتخبات بلادهم. 

وتشهد بطولة غانا 2008 غياب نخبة من اللاعبين المميزين وعلي رأسهم ميدو وحسام غالي ومحمد بركات من مصر وماتيو أمواه وستيفن أبياه من غانا وأشلي ويبو وبير وومي من الكاميرون وجواد الزايري ومحمد اليعقوبي من المغرب وسامبيو جو بانجدرا وعثمان بانجدرا من غينيا وأورستن أوكوشا وشيدي أوديا وجاربا لوال من نيجيريا وبونافنتور كالو وكولينز مبيسوما وأندرو تمبو واليجا تانا من زامبيا ومانتوراش وأكوا من أنجولا وسليم بن عاشور وزياد الجزيري من تونس وماكارثي من جنوب افريقيا. ومن بين هؤلاء العديد من النجوم الذين كانوا ضمن قائمة اللاعبين المرشحين للتألق ونستعرضهم فيما يلي. 

كان الثلاثي محمد بركات وحسام غالي وأحمد حسام "ميدو" ضمن الخيارات الرئيسية لحسن شحاته للانضمام لتشكيلة منتخب مصر وايضا اللعب في مراكز أساسية في التشكيل بركات كجناح مدافع أيمن ويقوم بدوا الظهير الأيمن حتي في طريقة 4/4/2 وحسام غالي كلاعب ارتكاز صاحب مهارات خاصة وميدو كمهاجم متألق. 


وكانت الصدمة الأولي اصابة ميدو الذي تكررت دائماً إصاباته خلال فترات لعب المنتخب وهو ماحدث ايضا خلال البطولة الماضية حيث خرج في مباراة كوت ديفوا بعد 20 دقيقة وغاب مباراة الكونغو في دور الثمانية ثم شارك في مباراة السنغال من قبل النهائي والتي وقع فيها في خلاف أمام الملايين وعبر شاشات التليفزيون قبل ان يحرم من المشاركة في النهائي. 



وبعدها أصيب محمد بركات ايضا في لقاء الأهلي وبلدية المحلة الأخيرة في الدوري ليحرم المنتخب من جهوده ايضا في كأس الأمم وكان الأقرب لشغل هذا المركز. 


أما ثالث الغائبين فكان عمداً مع سبق الاصرار والترصد وهو حسام غالي الذي فضل اللعب لنادي دربي كاونتي في الدوري الانجليزي والذي يحتل المركز الأخير علي البقاء مع منتخب مصر بعد ان قضي أكثر من شهر في معسكر الفريق. 

ويغيب عن منتخب الكاميرون ثلاثي خطير بقيادة المهاجم اشلي ويبو الذي كان هداف الفريق في تصفيات كأس العالم 2006 بسبب اصابته التي تبعده عن الملاعب 4 شهور وهو المنتقل حديثا إلي نادي ريال مايدركا من ناديه السابق أوساسونا. 
كما غاب عن الفريق عمداً لورين اينامي ماير لاعب بورتسوتو الذي كان من نجوم منتخب الكاميرون في بطولة 2000 و2002 والذي فعل مثل حسام غالي حيث رفض كل الضغوط عليه للعب للمنتخب وأعلن منذ 4 سنوات اعتزاله نهائيا علي المستوي الدولي. .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
اعتراض مصري علي اللجنة المنظمة‏..
‏وخناقة قبل المران للمنتخب المصري !!
* 




تسبب قرار غير مسئول من اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة الأمم في مدينة كوماسي‏,‏ في إرباك الجهاز الفني في المران قبل الأخير لمنتخب مصر قبل لقاء اليوم أمام المنتخب السوداني‏,‏ والقصة تعود إلي طلب تقدم به حازم الهواري رئيس بعثة مصر للجنة المنظمة لمجموعة كوماسي بالتدريب علي ملعب بابا يارا وهو الملعب الرئيسي في نفس موعد مباراة السودان‏,‏ إلي هنا والأمر لا يبدو فيه غرابة فكان من الممكن جدا أن تعتذر اللجنة وينتهي الموضوع عند هذا الحد وهو ما كان يتوفعه الجهاز الفني‏,‏ والمفاجأة موافقة اللجنة المنظمة لطلب مصر وفي نفس الموعدد المطلوب‏,‏ ومن هنا رتب حسن شحاته المدير الفني برنامجه علي هذا الأساس فيما يتعلق بمواعيد الطعام والنوم‏,‏ وحدثت المشكلة والأزمة في تطور سريع عندما أبلغت اللجنة المنظمة الجانب المصري برفض الطلب بالمران علي الملعب الرئيسي ليلا وكان يمكن أن يكون ذلك طبيعيا أيضا لو أن الوقت مبكر والمشكلة أنه لم يكن متبقيا علي غروب الشمس أكثر من‏90‏ دقيقية والمطلوب فيها أن يستيقظ اللاعبون من النوم بسرعة وتجهيز أنفسهم للتحرك سريعا إلي الملعب الصغير في مدرسة أبوكو واري للحاق بوقت من النهار‏.‏

ويقول المهندس سمير عدلي أن لاعبي مصر تحركوا سريعا وتفهموا الموقف وبالفعل تحرك الأتوبيس المخصص للفريق في وقت قياسي إلي الملعب ليكون في انتظار الفريق مفاجأة ثانية وهي أن الملعب مغلق لأن الحارس عليه تم إبلاغه بنقل المران إلي الملعب الرئيسي ليتحك الضابط المرافق لمنتخب مصر بسرعة إلي منزل الحارس وتدور بينهما خناقة رهيبة فالحارس ليس لديه تعليمات والضابط المرافق يحاول إنقاذ الموقف ليستجيب الحارس في النهاية ويتدرب المنتخب لمدة‏45‏ دقيقة فقط بعضها في الخيوط الأولي للظلام

أحمد حسن‏:‏ لست حزينا لعدم اختياري الأفضل في بلجيكا
أكد أحمد حسن نجم منتخب مصر المحترف في بلجيكا بأنه ليس حزينا لعد اختياره كأفضل لاعب في بلجيكا بعد أن علم أن الإختيار لابد وأن يكون للعب من بلجيكا وبالتالي فإن المركز الثاني بالنسبة له يعادل المركز الأول‏,‏ لأن كل من في بلجيكا يعلم تماما من هو أفض لاعب في بلجيكا‏.‏

مازدا يرد علي شحاته
يبدو أن سخونة لقاء اليوم بين منتخبي مصر والسودان بدات مبكرا بعد أن رفض مازدا أو محمد عبدالله المدير الفني للمنتخب السوداني عدم الإدلاء بتصريحات لوسائل الإعلام المصرية ردا علي حد قوله علي حسن شحاته المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر ومساعديه برفضهم مقابلة الصحفيين السودانيين وإجراء حوارات معهم

زيدان‏:‏ جئت لألعب وليس لإجراء حوارات
رفض محمد زيدان إجراء أي حوارات بعد تصريحاته في المؤتمر الصحفي عقب الفوز علي الكاميرون‏,‏ وقال زيدان أنا جئت هنا مع المنتخب إلي غانا من أجل اللعب ورفع علم مصر عاليا وليس لإجراء حوارات‏,‏ مفضلا أن يحد ث ذلك عقب تحقيق اللقب

مكافأة للضابط الغاني المرافق للمنتخب
وعد أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم والمتواجد هنا في كوماسي‏,‏ الضابط الغاني الحسين عبدالرحيم المرافق لبعثة المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ بزيارة مصر هو وأسرته لمدة أسبوع في حالة تحقيق المنتخب للقب

ترك وخليل ومجهود كبير مع المنتخب
يبذل مصطفي ترك ومحمود خليل المرافقين لبعثة المنتخب من قبل اتحاد الكرة جهدا كبيرا مع الفريق لتوفير أكبروقت لراحة البعثة‏,‏ حيث يقوم محمود خليل بالتنسيق بين الجانبين المصري والاتحاد الافريقي‏,‏ بينما يقوم مصطفي ترك علي رعاية مصالح اتحاد الكرة فيما يخص العقد المبرم مع قناة النيل للرياضة لتصوير المنتخب في الفندق والمران حصريا‏,‏بالاضافة إلي التعاون مع رجال الإعلام وتذليل العقبات فيما يخص عملهم‏.‏..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*زاهر: نتعاون مع سفارتنا بغانا 
لاحتواء مشكلة منتخب السودان 
مع المصورين المصريين  
* 




كوماسى/أ ش أ/صرح الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم بأن الاتحاد قام بجهود مكثفه بالتعاون مع رجال السفاره المصرية فى غانا لحل الأزمة التى حدثت بين فريق كرة القدم السودانى وطاقم التصوير المصرى مساء الجمعة وتخللها اعتداء من بعض لاعبى الفريق السودانى على الطاقم المصرى.

وأضاف أنه تم الاتفاق على تسوية المشكلة بحيث يدفع الجانب السودانى تكلفه العدسة التى تم كسرها لإحدى كاميرات الطاقم المصرى, وأى تكاليف أخرى مع الاعتذار للجانب المصرى لأننا فى النهاية أشقاء ونأمل أن تخرج المبارة بشكل مشرف وأن تكون كرة القدم عامل فى التقريب بين الشعوب.

من جهة أخرى أشادت صحيفة "الدالى جرفيك" الغانية بالفريق المصرى. وقالت إن المباراة بين فريقى مصر والسودان ستكون سهلة على الفريق المصرى لفارق الخبره, ولكن لا بد من الحذر لأن الكرة وارد فيها كل شىء.

وأعربت الصحيفة عن تمنياتها بأن تساهم الرياضة فى مزيد من التعاون بين مصر وغانا وأن تكلل جهود الرئيس حسنى مبارك فى دعم التعاون بين البلدين خاصة فى المجال الاقتصادى..‏.





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
التدريب الأخير لمنتخب مصر قبل لقاء السودان
* 




كوماسى/أ ش أ/أدى المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم التدريب الأخير مساء الجمعة قبل لقاء منتخب السودان ضمن منافسات كاس الأمم الأفريقية التى تستضيفها غانا حاليا.

حضر التدريب -على الملعب الفرعى المخصص للمنتخب- رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم سمير زاهر ورئيس البعثة حازم الهوارى وأعضاء السفارة, ولم يتمكن المنتخب من أداء التدريب على الملعب الرئيسى الذى ستقام عليه المباراة بسبب وجود إصلاحات فى الملعب.

وقال الكابتن سمير زاهر أن المنتخب يتدرب بقوة والنجوم فى أفضل حالاتهم ومصممون على مواصلة الانتصارات رغم المشاكل التى تواجهنا فى التنظيم وعدم إتاحة الفرصة لنا للتدريب على الملعب الرئيسى, ولكن سنتغلب على أى مشاكل والحالة المعنوية مرتفعة خاصة بعد اتصال الرئيس حسنى مبارك بالبعثة.

ومن جهة أخرى واصلت صحيفة "الديلى جرافيك" الغانية الرياضية اهتمامها بنتائج منتخب مصر. وقالت أن منتخب مصر أصبح من المرشحين للصعود عن المجموعة, وأشارت إلى أن المنتخب الغانى رغم فوزه فى مباراتين, إلا أنه أمامه الكثير من الجهد ولا بد أن يكافح فى مباراته المقبلة أمام المغرب التى لن تكون سهلة على الإطلاق ولا بد من إيجاد الحلول الهجومية للتهديف أمام المغرب والمنتخب المغربى لديه الخبرة والقوة.

وأضافت أن المنافسة شديدة بين النجوم للفوز بأفضل لاعب فى أفريقيا وخاصة بعد أن اعلن دروجبا أنه لن يتنازل عن لقب أفضل لاعب فى البطولة الحالية وسيبذل أقصى جهد مع فريقة ليصل إلى النهائى...‏.





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Khalid-2007

كام النتيجة دلوقتي بين مصر والسودان

----------


## محمود زايد

*انتهت المباراة بفوز مصر على السودان 3/0 

احرز الاهداف حسنى عبد ربه هدف من ضربه جزاء

وابوتريكه الهدف الثانى والثالث 

الف الف مبروك لمصر وعقبال الفوز على زامبيا*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك لمصر  * 







ألف مبروك لمصر الفوز على السودان 




حقق المنتخب المصرى فوزاً كبيراً على نظيره السوداني بنتيجة 3/ 0فى ثاني مباريات الفريقين فى بطولة الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حالياً بغانا .. ليضمن التأهل لدور الثمانية من البطولة .. قدم المنتخب المصرى مباراة جيدة تليق بحامل لقب البطولة الذى بعث بثلاثية جميلة فى مرمى السودان رسالة تحذير لكل الفرق بأن الفراعنه قادمون .

وقد سجل الهدف الأول للمنتخب المصري اللاعب حسني عبد ربه على اثر ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 29 من الشوط الأول. .. أما الهدفين الثاني والثالث، فكانا من توقيع اللاعب محمد ابو تريكة في الدقيقتين 66 و78.  وجاء الهدف الثاني على اثر تمريرة من عمر زكي الذي كان بامكنه التسجيل بنفسه، لكنه آثر ابو تريكة. 



لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبـأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
الفراعنة يحققوا الفوز الكبير على الجديان 
لكن الأداء غير مقنع
* 




كوماس/أ ش أ/حقق منتخب مصر الوطنى لكرة القدم انتصاره الثانى على التوالى فى بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم بعد فوزه السبت على نظيره السودانى بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل.

وبالرغم من الفوز المصرى الكبير فان الاداء كان غير مقنع بالمقارنة بالعرض الكبير الذى قدمه امام اسود الكاميرون في الجولة الأولى فقد وقع المنتخب المصرى فى أخطاء كثيرة أثرت على الاداء حيث فقد المنتخب السيطرة على منطقة وسط الملعب نظرا لانخفاض مستوى اللاعب محمد شوقى وبطء اللاعبين فى الاندفاع فى حالة الهجوم وضعف الارتداد فى حالة الدفاع.

وقد اعتمد المنتخب المصرى فى معظم هجماته على الكرات العالية كان معظمها من نصيب لاعبى السودان طوال القامة كما كان عدد مهاجمى مصر قليلا بالنسبة لمدافعى السودان.

وقد لعب منتخب السودان مبارة طيبة حيث اعتمد على تأمين منطقة المرمى بأكبر عدد من اللاعبين مما صعب من مهمة مهاجمى مصر وسيطر لاعبوه على منطقة وسط الملعب واحسنوا الاندفاع إلى الهجوم والارتداد الى الدفاع بطريقة جيدة فكان الهجوم بأكبر عدد من اللاعبين والدفاع كذلك.

وقد أجرى الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر فى الشوط الثانى تغييرين بخروج محمد زيدان ونزول محمد أبوتريكه وخروج المدافع محمود فتح الله ونزول أحمد حسن فى وسط الملعب لكنه كان بعيدا عن مستواه فكانت فائدته للمنتخب المصرى معدومة بينما كان محمد أبوتريكه الورقة الرابحة للمنتخب المصرى حيث نجح بمهارته العالية فى إحراز هدفين.

ويبدو أن المجهود الكبير الذى بذله لاعبو مصر فى مباراة الكاميرون قد أثر على اللياقة البدنية للاعبى مصر أمام السودان....‏.





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
بقدم الفنان .. باي باي للسودان

الفراعنة تهزم السودان 3/0* 






اللاعب حسني عبد ربه يحاول انتزاع الكرة 
من امام الحارس السوداني المعز محجوب





وجاء الهدف الاول للمنتخب المصري
على اثر ضربة جــزاء في الدقيقة 28







المصريون يحتفلون بالهدف الاول ..
والذي سجله اللاعب حسني عبد ربه






محمد زيدان ودمار كوكو امير يتنازعان الكرة





المصري سيد معوض يقفز عالياً لتفادي 
تدخل زاحف من حدو علاء الدين يوسف





محمد زيدان ينازع يوسف علاء الدين الكرة





لاعبو المنتخب المصري يحتفلون بالهدف الأول لمصر
بقدم اللاعب الفنان ( أبو تريكة ) ساحر الكرة المصرية
خلال مباراة كأس افريقيا التي فاز بها على السودان 3-0 







المصري هاني سعيد يراقب  الموقف ..،
بينما يتلقى السوداني علي ادريس الكرة





المصري محمد شوقي يحاول السيطرة 
على الموقف وقطع الكرة من اللاعب ..،






محمد ابو تريكة يحتفل بعد تسجيل الهدف الثاني
ويرفع شعار إنساني جداً ( تعاطفاً مع غــــزة )





المهاجم السوداني ... محمد اليخضير 
يقع ارضا بينما يتصدى لحسن زكي عمر





السوداني جبريل علاء الدين (على اليمين) 
والمصري محمد شوقي يتسابقان نحو الكرة





وائل جمعه يتصدى لعلاء الدين الدود





ريتشرد ياشتاين من الفريق السوداني
 في تدخل خشن وعنيف ضد عمر زكي





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي
بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  الف مبررررروووووك على الفوز ...  :xmas 7: 
 :xmas 7:  الف مبررررووووووك على التاهل..  :xmas 7: 
 :xmas 7:  وعقبال فرحة الفوز بالكأس بأذن الله  :xmas 7:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
المعلم والفنان .. هزموا للسودان * 






قاد المعلم حسني عبد ربه والفنان محمد ابوتريكة المنتخب القومي المصري للفوز على المنتخب السوداني الشقيق بثلاثية بيضاء في اللقاء الذي جمع بينهما والذي انتهى منذ قليل في اطار الجولة الثانية لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم غانا 2008 في منافسات المجوعة الثالثة . 

ولم يأبى لاعبوا الاسماعيلي الا وان يضيفوا بصمتهم على اللقاء بأداء راقي وعالي المستوى خاصة النجم المعلم حسني عبد ربه والعاقل الواثق هاني سعيد والحبيب الراحل عن الدراويش احمد فتحي الذي قدم رجولة في الاداء منقطعة النظير . 

بدأ المنتخب المصري المباراة بتشكيل مكون من عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمى هاني سعيد ليبرو فتح الله ووائل جمعة مساكين سيد معوض واحمد فتحي ظهيري جنب حسني عبد ربه ومحمد شوقي ومحمد زيدان لخط الوسط وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي لخط الهجوم . 

يبدأ المنتخب السوداني اللقاء بحماس شديد على المنتخب القومي المصري الذي وضح عليه تأثير النشوى بفوزه على الكاميرون ، حتى الدقيقة السابعة عندما تغاضى الحكم كوفي كودجا عن احتساب ركلة جزاء صحيحة بعد عرضية نجم الشوط الاول بدون منازع حسني عبد ربه يلعبها مدافع السودان بيده واضحة ولكن يامر الحكم باستمرار اللعب . 

ويحصل فتح الله على الانذار الاول في الدقيقة 18 ويستمر اللعب الهجومي من قبل المنتخب السوداني ، ليستفيق المنتخب المصري ويبادر ابناء النيل الازرق الهجوم حتى يتألق المعلم حسني عبد ربه وبمجهود فردي واصرار الرجال وعزيمة المحاربين يتحصل على ركلة جزاء صحيحة لمصر يلعبها حسني ويسجل ولكن الحكم كودجا يامر باعادة الركلة ليلعبها حسني بمعلمة شديدة للغاية واعصاب من فولاذ وبطريقة جمالية كجمال السمسمية الاسماعيلاوية محرزا هدف التقدم للمنتخب المصري . 

ويستمر الاداء الهجومي للمنتخب القومي حتى نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم مصر بهدف دون رد على المنتخب السوداني الشقيق . 

يبدأ المنتخب المصري الشوط الثاني بنفس التشكيل وبحس هجومي عالي وفي الدقيقة 2 ينطلق سيد معوض ويتوغل داخل المنطقة على الطريقة الدراويشية مع الاسماعيلي ويسدد ولكن سهله في يد الحارس السوداني وينحصر اللعب قليلا في وسط الملعب ويهدأ رتم لعب المنتخب القومي المصري ليعود بعدها زيزو الغائب الحاضر عن اللقاء ليطلق قذيفة يخرجها الحارس لركنية ويتعرض لاصابة بعد احتكاك مع مدافع السودان . 

ويجري حسن شحاتة تغييرين دفعة واحدة بنزول احمد حسن بدلا من محمود فتح الله وابو تريكة بدل من محمد زيدان ، لينشط قليلا خط الوسط المصري ولكن دون فاعلية على المرمى السوداني . 

ويتألق محمد محمد محمد ابوتريكة ويحرز الهدف الثاني للمنتخب المصري بعد تمريرة سحرية لعمرو زكي الذي يفضل الجماعية على الفردية ويعيدها مرة اخرى لتريكة الذي يضع الكرة في الشباك بلمحة جمالية محرزا الهدف الثاني لمصر . 

ويجري حسن شحاتة التغيير الثالث والاخير لمصر بنزول احمد المحمدي بدلا من عمرو زكي للحفاظ على النتيجة في اخر 10 دقائق من المباراة . 

ويتألق هاني سعيد في خط الظهر ويغلق الدفاعات المصرية بمعلمة عالية منقطعة النظير ، ليستلم بعدها المعلم حسني عبد ربه الكرة ويتوغل كأروع ما يمكن ويرسلها حريرية للفنان محمد ابو تريكة الذي ينطلق داخل المنطقة ليلعبها على القدم الثابتة للحارس السوداني بعدما موه بانه سيلعب العرضية ولكنه يلعبها في المرمى مسجلا الثلاثية المصرية في الدقية 83 . 

ويستمر الاداء الهجومي للمنتخب المصري ويضيع لاعبوا مصر اكثر من هدف لتمر الدقائق المبقية ويطلق الحكم البينيني كوفي كودجا صافرة نهاية الشوط الثاني والمباراة بفوز المنتخب المصري على شقيقه السوداني 3 - 0 ليتأهل الفراعنة لدور ال8 مواصلين حملة الدفاع عن لقبهم الغالي ، ويستقل المنتخب السوداني الطائرة المغادرة الى الخرطوم في مشاركة جيدة ولكنها ليست بالمشرفة للكرة السودانية ..‏..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
اللاعب حسني عبدربه يحصل على جائزة 
أفضل لاعب .... خلال مباراة السودان* 





حصل لاعب خط وسط النادى الإسماعيلى والمنتخب المصرى حسنى عبدربه على جائزة أفضل لاعب خلال المباراة التى جمعت ما بين منتخبى مصر والسودان فى إطار مباريات الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة من بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية .

وحصل عبدربه على هذه الجائزة بعد الأداء المميز الذى قدمه على مدار 90 دقيقة هى عمر مباراة السودان وقدم قيصر النادى الإسماعيلى والمنتخب المصرى أداء أكثر من رائع إستطاع من خلاله أن يحوز على إعجاب كل من تابع اللقاء .

وكان عبدربه قد نجح فى إحراز هدف التقدم لمنتخب مصر من ركلة جزاء نتيجة تعرضه للإعاقة من قبل الحارس السودانى ليقبل عبدربه نفسه على تسديدها لينجح فى إحرازها .

الجدير بالذكر أن حسنى عبدربه يتصدر حاليا قائمة هدافى بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية برصيد ثلاثة أهداف ويتساوى معه فى الترتيب وفى نفس الرصيد من الأهداف كل من صموئيل إيتو لاعب المنتخب الكاميرونى ، سفيان علودى لاعب المنتخب المغربى ولكل منهم ثلاثة أهداف أيضا .‏..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
طارق عبدربه سعيد بتألق شقيقه الأصغر * 





فى تصريح خاص لموقع ismaily online تمنى الكابتن / طارق عبدربه الشقيق الأكبر لحسنى بارك صعود المنتخب المصرى الأول لمباريات الدور ربع النهائى من بطولة كأس الإتحاد الأفريقى .

وأعرب عبدربه عن سعادته الكبيرة بالمستوى الفنى الذى ظهر عليه لاعبى منتخب مصر خلال مباراة السودان وأكد بأن هذا اللقاء سيكون دافع قوى لجميع لاعبى المنتخب خلال المرحلة القادمة من أجل إستكمال المسيرة . ولم يخفى الشقيق الأكبر لحسنى سعادته الغامرة بالمستوى الذى ظهر عليه حسنى خلال لقاء الكاميرون ونجاحه فى إحراز هدفين . وكذلك أحرازة هدف التقدم في مباراة السودان وحصولة على لقب أفضل لاعب في المباراه .

وأختتم طارق عبدربه تصريحاته متمنيا أن ينجح أبناء مصر فى تحقيق الفوز على حساب المنتخب الزامبي من أجل ضمان التأهل كأول المجموعه إلى دور الثمانية .. وعدم الدخول في لعبة الحسابات والنقط .‏..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
حسني عبد ربه مطلـــــــوب 
لكبار اندية الليجا الاسبانية
* 




تهافتت العيون الاوروبية على المعلم الاسماعيلاوي حسني عبد ربه بعد ظهوره بمستوى رائع حتى الان مع المنتخب القومي المصري لكرة القدم في منافسات كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في غانا . 

وكانت العديد من العيون الاوروبية قد ابدت اعجابها بمستوى حسني بعد مباراة مصر والكاميرون وزاد الاعجاب بعد مباراة السودان التي استمر فيها تألق عبد ربه على الصعيد الدولى والافريقي ضمن المشاركة مع المنتخب المصري . 

حسني مطلوب في كتالونيا بشكل كبير ، نعم تلك هي الحقيقة فقد صرح مندوب من نادي برشلونة الاسباني ان حسني عبد ربه لاعب من طراز فريد ولابد ان يتواجد هذا اللاعب في صفوف فريقنا وقال ايضا بالفعل لقد تفوق حسني على ايتو ونحن حريصون على التعاقد معه . 

وليست كتالونيا وحدها من تريد حسني عبد ربه انما العاصمة الاسبانية مدريد ايضا مهتمة اهتماما شديدا للتعاقد مع عبد ربه عن طريق ناديها الملكي ريال مدريد الذي قال مندوبها المكلف بمتابعة منافسات البطولة الافريقية ان حسني عبد ربه ضمن دائرة الاهتمام بالتعاقد معه ، ولقد اتخذنا بالفعل خطوة ايجابية للظفر بخدماته ولكننا حزنا حزنا شديدا عندما علمنا ان حسني لديه مشكلة منظورة في الفيفا حاليا . 

وايضا بخلاف الدوري الاسباني فان هناك اخبار بمتابعة قريبة وعن كثب لحسني عبد ربه من قبل مندوب لنادي تشيلسي الانجليزي ....




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*عبد ربه بعد فوزه بجائزة أحسن لاعب :
فرحتنا تكتمل.. يوم الفوز باللقب
ثقتي في نفسي.. أكبر من صعوبة ضربة الجزاء
* 




أكد حمادة صدقي مدرب المنتخب الوطني ان الفريق نجح في تحقيق هدفه من مباراته امام السودان بحصوله علي النقاط الثلاثة والاقتراب جداً لدور الثمانية. 

أشار إلي أن كل اللاعبين كانوا عند حسن الظن بهم وسيبدأ الجهاز الفني في الاستعداد لزامبيا من الآن مؤكداً عدم وجود اصابات في المنتخب وان المشكلة الوحيدة التي سيواجهها الجهاز الفني تتمثل في غياب محمود فتح الله لحصوله علي الانذار الثاني إلا أن الجهاز يمتلك بعض الحلول البديلة مثل شادي محمد وقدرة بعض اللاعبين الآخرين علي اللعب في أكثر من مركز. أضاف ان ابراهيم سعيد مدافع الفريق يعتبر جاهزاً تماماً للمشاركة بنسبة 100% وسيناقش الجهاز الفني موقفه المباراة القادمة. 


من ناحية اخري أكد احمد سليمان مدرب حراس مرمي المنتخب الوطني ان المنتخب استحق الفوز بجدارة علي السودان رغم اهتزاز المستوي في الشوط الاول مشيراً الي ان الجهاز الفني استطاع التعامل مع اللقاء بشكل جيد وكان للتغييرات الأفضلية في حسم النتيجة لصالح المنتخب وتم تسجيل ثلاثة أهداف نظيفة. قال إن المهم بالنسبة لنا الحصول علي النقاط الثلاث وحسم التأهل لدور الثمانية مشيراً الي ان الجهاز الفني سيجتمع اليوم لمناقشة الاستعداد للمباراة القادمة أمام منتخب زامبيا. 

في نفس الاطار عاش لاعبو المنتخب الوطني فرحة كبيرة عقب الفوز علي منتخب السودان بثلاثية نظيفة وحصوله علي النقطة السادسة واقترابه من التأهل بشكل كبير لدور الثمانية في البطولة. 




أكد حسني عبد ربه نجم المنتخب وصاحب لقب افضل لاعب في المباراة أن الفرحة الكبيرة للاعبين ستكتمل بالحصول علي لقب البطولة والعودة من غانا بالكأس مشيراً الي ثقته الكاملة في زملائه وقدرتهم علي تحقيق الهدف. 
قال ان المباراة كانت صعبة في مجملها ولكن اصرار لاعبي المنتخب وخبرتهم كان لها دورها الكبير في حسم النتيجة لصالحنا. 




اعترف حسني عبد ربه بصعوبة ضربة الجزاء التي لعبها مرتين مشيراً الي ان الصعوبة كانت تتمثل في استمرار النتيجة بالتعادل السلبي وسعي المنتخب لاحراز هدف التقدم. قال ان ثقتي في نفسي لم تهتز خلال اعادة ضربة الجزاء وكنت واثقاً من التسجيل وهو ما حدث بالفعل ووفقني الله سبحانه وتعالي في احرازها. وأكد حسني انه سعيد بمستواه الحالي ويسعي لبذل كل ما عنده من جهد في المرحلة المقبلة مشدداً في الوقت نفسه علي أنه مازال يتمسك بامنية الاحتراف وخوض هذه التجربة للمرة الثانية. قال ان الظاهرة الجيدة التي ظهرت في المنتخب خلال البطولة الحالية هي روح الجماعة ورغبة الجميع في الفوز بغض النظر عن صاحب الهدف.‏.‏.





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
اتحاد الكرة الافريقي يحذر محمد أبوتريكة 
من تكرار عرض " أي شعارات سياسية "
* 






أكرا/أ ش أ/وجه اتحاد كرة القدم الافريقي (كاف) الأحد انذارا لنجم منتخب مصر والنادي الأهلي محمد أبو تريكة بسبب ابداء اللاعب تعاطفه مع سكان قطاع غزة خلال مباراة المنتخب مع نظيره السوداني في اطار مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لكأس الامم الافريقية بغانا مساء السبت.

وذكرت وكالة الانباء الالمانية (د ب أ) أن الاتحاد الافريقي أعلن الأحد أنه حذر أبو تريكة من عرض أي شعارات سياسية خلال المباريات بحجة أن ذلك يخالف القوانين التي وضعها اتحاد كرة القدم العالمي (فيفا).

في الوقت نفسه تعرض اتحاد الكرة الافريقي لوابل من رسائل البريد الالكتروني المرسلة من الصحفيين الذين أعربوا عن تضامنهم مع أبو تريكة وما قام به.

وكان أبو تريكة قد أعرب عن تضامنه مع سكان غزة بارتداء (تي شيرت) تحت فانلة منتخب مصر مكتوب عليه "تعاطفا مع غزة" ثم قام برفع فانلة المنتخب بوضعها على رأسه بعد أن أحرز هدفه الاول في مرمى السودان لتظهر الرسالة للعيان.غير أن حكم المباراة قد رفع البطاقة الصفراء موجها انذارا للنجم المصري لمعاقبته على فعلته.

وتحاشى أبو تريكة اظهار الرسالة مجددا بعد احراز هدفه الثاني - وهو الثالث للمنتخب المصري - في مرمى السودان خوفا من أن يطرد من المباراة.

الجدير بالذكر أن لاعب منتخب غانا جون بانتسيل - الذى يلعب في صفوف فريق هأبويل تل أبيب الإسرائيلي - كان قد احتفل بهدفي الفوز على التشيك في اطار مباريات الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الخامسة ضمن مونديال 2006 الذي أقيم في ألمانيا برفع علم اسرائيل بدون أن يتعرض لأي عقوبات أو تحذيرات..‏.‏.





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
محمد أبوتريكة بعد تحذيره : 
تصرفي شخصي ولن أكرره
* 








كوماسي (غانا) (رويترز) - قال محمد ابوتريكة لاعب منتخب مصر لكرة القدم يوم الاحد ان احتفاله بتسجيل هدفه الأول في مباراة بلاده أمام السودان بعرض قميص كتب عليه "تعاطفا مع غزة" كان تصرفا شخصيا وليس له أي مدلول سياسي.

وسجل أبوتريكة هدفين في المباراة التي انتهت بفوز مصر 3-صفر في المجموعة الثالثة بكأس الامم الافريقية في غانا.

وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر ان الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر بقيادة حسن شحاتة استدعى أبوتريكة في اجتماع صباح الاحد وسألة عن تصرفه.

وأضاف غريب لرويترز يوم الأحد "قال أبوتريكة ان تصرفه شخصي وأنه لن يكرره في المباريات المقبلة."

ورفع أبوتريكة قميص منتخب مصر ليظهر تحته قميص آخر كتب عليه عبارة " تعاطفا مع غزة" أثناء احتفاله باحراز هدف مصر الثاني في مرمى السودان وهو هدفه الأول في المباراة.

وحصل أبوتريكة على بطاقة صفراء من الحكم البنيني كوفي كودجا كما تلقى اللاعب تحذيرا يوم الأحد من الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم بسبب هذا التصرف.

وقال مسؤولو الاتحاد الافريقي انه تم تحذير اللاعب المصري بسبب خرقه القواعد التي تنص على عدم عرض شعارات سياسية خلال المباريات...‏.‏.





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
نادي العين الإماراتي يطلب 
عمرو زكي بـ٨٠٠ ألف دولار
* 




تلقي عمرو زكي لاعب الفريق الكروي الأول بنادي الزمالك عرضاً جاداً من نادي العين الإماراتي للانتقال إليه في نهاية الموسم الجاري مقابل ٨٠٠ ألف دولار للاعب.. لحين التفاوض مع إدارة النادي علي المبلغ المالي الذي سيتم الاستغناء عنه خلال الموسم المقبل.

وعلمت «المصري اليوم» أن مندوباً من إدارة النادي الإماراتي التقي باللاعب في غانا وعرض عليه الفكرة قبل أن يتم التفاوض رسيماً مع مسؤولي النادي خلال الفترة الأخير.. ووفقاً لمصدر مطلع فإن مسؤولي النادي الإماراتي سيراقبون اللاعب خلال مشاركته مع المنتخب الوطني خلال مباريات بطولة أمم أفريقيا في غانا ٢٠٠٨.

من جانبه أكد عمرو زكي علي أواصر علاقته بحسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني.. ونفي خلال اتصال هاتفي معه وجود أزمة مع المدير الفني كما تردد عقب لقاء منتخب الكاميرون في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثالثة للبطولة التي انتهت بنتيجة ٤/٢ لصالح المنتخب الوطني.. 

وشدد علي أن شحاتة له فضل كبير عليه ولا يجوز الدخول معه في أي مشاكل أو أزمات.. وحول العرض الإمارتي الذي تلقاه مؤخراً قال: إنني أفكر في التألق فقط مع المنتخب ومازلت مرتبطاً بعقد مع الزمالك ومن ثم فمسؤولوه هم أصحاب القرار الأول والأخير في هذا الصدد.

في شأن آخر دعم مجلس إدارة النادي برئاسة ممدوح عباس موقفهم في قضية محمود عبدالرازق لاعب الفريق الكروي الأول في الفيفا بمستندات جديدة قد تسهم في تخفيف عقوبة الإيقاف لمدة ٦ أشهر والغرامة المالية بـ٩٥٠ ألف يورو التي كانت قد وقعت علي اللاعب خلال الفترة الماضية.

ووفقاً لمصدر مطلع فإن مجلس الإدارة أرسل المستندات الجديدة إلي المحامي الإيطالي مازيللي الذي يتولي قضية اللاعب في الفيفا حتي يقدمها للجنة فض المنازعات التي ستناقش أزمة اللاعب غداً «الاثنين».

في شأن مختلف حصل الفريق الكروي الأول علي راحة سلبية لمدة أربعة أيام عقب عودتهم من اليمن بعد فوزهم بنصف دستة أهداف في مباراتهم الودية أمام الهلال اليمني التي أقيمت في مهرجان اعتزال اللاعب الجياد الباشفعي، وينتظر أن يؤدي الفريق الكروي الأول مباراة ودية يوم السبت المقبل، في إطار استعدادته لمباريات الدور الثاني للدوري الممتاز.

علي صعيد آخر يخضع حازم إمام لاعب الفريق الكروي الأول لتدريبات علاجية مكثفة للشفاء من الإصابة التي لحقت به بالتهاب في عضلات البطن تحت إشراف الدكتور عبدالله جورج طبيب الفريق حتي يشارك مع الفريق في الدوري الممتاز..‏.‏.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
«الكاف» يضع اتحاد الكرة في ورطة
 بسبب حقوق البث التليفزيوني* 




  كتب  كوماسي ـ محيي وردة    ٢٧/١/٢٠٠٨ 


وضع الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم «كاف» نظيره المصري في أزمة جديدة بإلزامه بالسماح لكل القنوات التليفزيونية بحق تصوير الـ١٠ دقائق الأولي من كل مران للفريق، وهو ما يتعارض مع عقد الاتحاد مع إحدي شركات التسويق المصرية التي حصلت علي الحقوق الحصرية لبث تدريبات الفريق، وتحركات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني داخل الفندق والتسجيل مع اللاعبين عقب المباريات، والذي تم بيعه لقناة النيل للرياضة علي اعتبار أن شبكة ART قد حصلت علي حق بث مباريات البطولة في المنطقة العربية حصريا.

جاء قرار الكاف بعد أن تكررت شكوي الإعلاميين علي مستوي البطولة من صعوبة مقابلة لاعبي المنتخب الوطني، حيث سافر مصطفي ترك أحد موظفي الاتحاد بصحبة البعثة، خصيصا من أجل ضمان الالتزام بعقد الشركة صاحبة حقوق البث بعيدا عن المباريات ومنع القنوات التليفزيونية الأخري من تصوير اللاعبين أو التسجيل معهم.

من جانبه، أكد أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد، أن الاتحاد المصري ملتزم بقرار الكاف دون إخلال بعقد الشركة التي يمكنها تصوير اللاعبين في فندق الإقامة، وخلال المران بالكامل، فضلا عن إجراء الحوارات التليفزيونية بالتنسيق مع الجهاز الفني بعيدا عن المباريات، وقال: إن الاتحاد لم يلجأ إلي بدعة كما يتصور البعض، لكننا نبحث عن كل ما يساهم في زيادة مصادر الدخل دون إخلال بالقواعد العامة للاتحاد الأفريقي، مؤكدا أن الاتحاد يعتمد علي مصادر تمويل ذاتية.

من ناحية أخري، أعلن اتحاد الكرة الخريطة التفصيلية للائحة المكافآت، بحيث يحصل كل لاعب علي ٣٠ ألف جنيه في حال تخطي الدور الأول في المركز الثاني بالمجموعة تزيد بنسبة ٥٠% في حال الصعود في المركز الأول، علي أن تتضاعف في دوري الثمانية ونصف النهائي، لتصبح ٩٠ و١٨٠ ألفا، وتصل في حال الفوز بالبطولة إلي ٣٠٠ ألف جنيه، وهو ما أعلنه الاتحاد في اجتماعه الأخير قبل سفر بعثة الفريق إلي غانا دون تحديد مكافأة كل دور من أدوار البطولة.

وتوقع مصدر مسؤول بالاتحاد، أن يتجاوز كل لاعب في حال الفوز باللقب المليون جنيه من التبرعات المتوقعة سواء من الشركات الراعية أو من الشخصيات العامة التي يسعدها العودة باللقب.

علي صعيد آخر، تغير موقف مسؤولي هامبورج الألماني تجاه محمد زيدان نجم الفريق، بعد تألقه في لقاء الكاميرون، حيث تلقي اللاعب اتصالات من رئيس النادي، أكد خلالها تمسكه باللاعب والاستفادة من قدراته، وهو ما يعد تغيرا إيجابيا في موقف النادي تجاه اللاعب، الذي كان عليه في وقت سابق الانتظار لحين التعاقد مع مدير فني جديد لتحديد مصيره، خصوصا أن إصابته الأخيرة حالت دون مشاركته لفترات طويلة، مما أوجد خلافا بينه وبين الجهاز الفني وإدارة النادي لدرجة ترددت معها أنباء عن رحيله تارة إلي أحد الأندية الإسبانية وأخري إلي ناد سعودي.

وكان اللاعب قد رفض التعليق علي موقفه مع هامبورج بعد لقاء الكاميرون، وقال: جئت مع المنتخب الوطني لأفوز ببطولة الأمم ونفرض احترامنا علي العالم كله.

علي صعيد مختلف، يؤدي الفريق اليوم مرانه علي ملعب «أوكوبو واري» في الرابعة عصرا، حيث يؤدي اللاعبون الذين شاركوا في لقاء السودان مرانا خفيفا لتجنب إرهاقهم، فيما يركز شحاتة علي تجهيز بعض اللاعبين الذين لم تسنح لهم فرصة المشاركة حتي الآن استعدادا لمباراة زامبيا في ختام الدور الأول، والمقررة يوم الأربعاء المقبل، خصوصا أنها ستحسم للفريق صدارة المجموعة ويترتب عليها البقاء في كوماسي أو الذهاب إلي مدينة تامالي.


* سمير زاهر، رئيس الاتحاد، وأحمد شاكر، أمين الصندوق، يستغلان مرافقة البعثة في ممارسة رياضة المشي بملعب أوكوبو واري خلال فترات مران المنتخب، وينتظر أن يغادرا إلي القاهرة خلال ساعات علي أن يعودا بصحبة المهندس حسن صقر، رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة، قبل لقاء الفريق في دور الثمانية في حال صعوده.

* محمد صبحي، حارس مرمي الإسماعيلي، تعرض للإصابة بكدمة في إصبعه فغادر المران الأخير للفريق قبل مباراة السودان، وأجري أشعة ليلة المباراة للاطمئنان علي سلامته.

* الدكتور أحمد ماجد، طبيب الفريق، يشرف بنفسه علي تجهيز إدارة فندق جولدن تيوليب الذي تقيم به البعثة لوجبات الفريق للتأكد من أن كل شيء يتم وفقاً لطلبات الجهاز الفني، وينوي ماجد التقدم بخطاب شكر إلي إدارة الفندق في ظل تلبية طلبات البعثة، ماجد قال: إن غانا من أجود المراعي في القارة الأفريقية، وإن اللحوم بالفندق علي مستوي عال، وطالب اللاعبين بتناول الوجبات الثلاث دون أدني خوف.

* حازم الهواري، رئيس البعثة، طالب إدارة الفندق بفصل الأجهزة اللاسلكية لاستقبال النت قبل يوم من المباراة بناء علي طلب حسن شحاتة، المدير الفني، لتوفير مزيد من التركيز للاعبين، وهو ما استجابت له إدارة الفندق، خصوصاً أنه اتفق مع رغبة مسؤولي منتخب زامبيا الذين كان لهم نفس المطلب.

* بعثة الفريق أدت صلاة الجمعة بمقر إقامتها، وألقي الحسين ضابط الأمن المرافق للفريق خطبة الجمعة، قبل أن يؤم أحمد حسن اللاعبين للصلاة، يذكر أن الرباعي أبوتريكة وأحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه والحسين يواظبون علي أداء صلاة الفجر..‏.‏.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
المنتخب الوطني يعيش أجواء الأفراح بالفوز علي السودان
احتفالات في الملعب والفندق بعد الاقتراب من دور الثمانية بقوة
الهواري‏:‏ مكالمة الرئيس مبارك كان لها مفعول السحر‏..‏ 
وسمير زاهر‏:‏ النتيجة كانت أكثر من رائعة ...،
* 




كوماسي ـ عزت النجار وعبدالمنعم الأسطي‏:‏ 

عاشت البعثة المصرية في مدينة كوماسي واحدة من أفضل لياليها التي احتفلت فيها بالفوز علي السودان بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة  ... والاقتراب بنسبة كبيرة من التأهل لدور الثمانية في نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في غانا .. بعد أن ارتفع رصيده الي‏6‏ نقاط جمعها من الفوز في مباراتين علي الكاميرون‏2/4‏ والسودان سجل خلالهما سبعة أهداف واهتزت شباكه مرتين ليصبح قاب قوسين أو أدني من التأهل  .. واللحاق بمنتخب كوت ديفوار الذي جمع أيضا ست نقاط من مباراتين‏.‏

بدأت أفراح البعثة من أرض الملعب بعد أن سجل محمد أبوتريكة الهدف الثالث الذي حسم المباراة‏,‏ وتبادل أعضاء الجهاز الفني واللاعبون الاحتياطيون التهنئة بالفوز في المباراة التي كانت تمثل عنق زجاجة بالنسبة للفريق‏,‏ وفي غرفة خلع الملابس تواصلت الأفراح‏,‏ ووسط هتافات وتصفيق جماهير غانية ومصرية كبيرة غادرت البعثة ستاد بابا يارا‏,‏ وفي الفندق تبادل الجميع التهنئة قبل أن يصعد اللاعبون وأعضاء الجهاز الفني الي غرفهم للنوم بعد يوم شاق جاءت نهايته سعيدة‏.‏

الجهاز الفني طلب من اللاعبين عدم اضاعة وقت طويل في الأفراح وبدء التركيز في مباراة زامبيا في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة المقرر اقامتها بعد غد الأربعاء في السابعة مساء ـ بتوقيت القاهرة ـ في مدينة كوماسي‏,‏ وفي محاضرة مطولة قال الجهاز الفني للاعبين إن الهدف من الدور الأول لم يتحقق بعد وهو احتلال المركز الأول في المجموعة من أجل مواجهة ثاني المجموعة لأن ذلك أفضل بكثير من اللعب مع أول المجموعة اضافة الي تعب التنقل الي مدينة تامالي‏.‏

وقال شوقي غريب‏,‏ المدرب العام للمنتخب إن المباراة كانت صعبة للغاية رغم فارق المستوي مع الكاميرون أحد المرشحين للمنافسة علي اللقب لما يسيطر علي اللقاءات العربية من حساسية‏,‏ خاصة مع المنتخب السوداني الذي شهدت الفترة الأخيرة شدا وجذبا بيننا وبينه بسبب مواجهات الأندية في البطولات الافريقية‏.‏ واعترف شوقي غريب بوقوع أخطاء في الشوط الأول من المباراة‏,‏ لكن تم تداركها في الشوط الثاني فجاء الفوز الكبير الذي وضع الفريق في دور الثمانية‏.‏

وأضاف المدرب العام أنه لا يري مشكلة في كثرة اللاعبين الجاهزين لأن لكل مباراة ظروفها ورجالها وخلال المباراتين أشرك الجهاز الفني‏15‏ لاعبا ويمكن أن يزيد العدد طبقا لخط سير الفريق في البطولة‏.‏وأشار الي أنه إذا كان هناك من اللاعبين من هو غاضب من عدم المشاركة فذلك يأتي لحرصه علي تمثيل بلاده والمشاركة في الانتصارات والحفاظ علي اللقب‏.‏واستطرد شوقي غريب قائلا إن التغييرات التي أجراها الجهاز الفني كانت موفقة وأسهمت الي حد كبير في تأمين الفوز وزيادة رصيد الأهداف‏,‏ مشيرا الي أن المباراة أكدت أننا نلعب في مجموعة قوية بدليل أنه تم تسجيل‏18‏ هدفا في أربع مباريات‏.‏

وردا علي سؤال حول امكان اللعب علي التعادل أمام زامبيا‏,‏ حيث أنه يكفي لاحتلال المركز الأول في المجموعة‏,‏ قال المدرب العام إن الجهاز سيلعب بالطريقة التي تحقق له هدفه‏,‏ وهو احتلال قمة المجموعة‏,‏ مشيرا الي ان الفريق الذي يلعب علي التعادل عادة ما يخسر‏.‏

أما سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم فأبدي سعادته بالفوز علي الفريق السوداني‏,‏ وقال إنه أنعش الآمال في مواصلة المشوار حتي النهاية من أجل اسعاد الجماهير التي تنتظر من الفريق الكثير‏.‏ ..وأضاف أنه ليس وقت الكلام علي المكافآت لأن الكل الآن يترقب الوصول الي دور الثمانية‏.‏

وقال رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم إن له تحفظات علي الأداء في الشوط الأول‏,‏ وان كان هذا يرجع الي حساسية المباريات وحماس الفريق السوداني الذي كان أمامه طريق واحد وهو الفوز‏,‏ مشيرا الي ان اختيارات الجهاز الفني وتغييراته كانت موفقة وأسهمت في علاج الخلل بشكل كبير فتعدلت الأوضاع في الشوط الثاني‏.‏

من جانبه قال حازم الهواري رئيس البعثة إن مكالمة الرئيس مبارك قبل المباراة‏,‏ والتي نقل ما دار فيها الي اللاعبين كان لها مفعول السحر علي الجميع‏.‏وأضاف أن هذا الفوز جاء ليؤكد أن الفريق المصري جاد في المنافسة علي اللقب الذي يحمله‏,‏ وأن الفوز الكبير علي الكاميرون في المباراة الأولي لم يكن وليد المصادفة أو ضربة حظ‏.‏وأكد أن الفريق أدي مباراة جيدة في ظل الظروف التي أحاطت بالمباراة وتحفز الفريق السوداني وأهمية المباراة في سباق التأهل لدور الثمانية‏.‏

أحمد حسن الأولأكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني أن حسني عبدربه سجل ركلتي الجزاء في مباراتي الكاميرون والسودان باقتدار بالرغم من اعادتهما مع أن ترتيبه الثاني في تسديد ركلات الجزاء بعد أحمد حسن‏,‏ بينما يأتي عمرو زكي في المركز الثالث‏.‏

انذاراتتراجع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب في أثناء مباراة السودان عن فكرة اصدار تعليمات لبعض اللاعبين أصحاب الانذارات بالحصول علي الانذار الثاني حتي يتم ايقافهم في مباراة زامبيا ولا يحرمون من المشاركة في دور الثمانية‏.‏

غياب فتح اللهيغيب محمود فتح الله لاعب المنتخب الوطني عن مباراة زامبيا بعد غد لحصوله علي الانذار الثاني في مباراة السودان‏.‏ المعروف أن الجهاز الفني استبدل فتح الله بعد أن لاحظ عصبيته في أثناء اللقاء والتي تسببت في حصوله علي إنذار خشي معه أن يتعرض للطرد في المباراة‏.‏

خمسة انذاراتتعرض خمسة لاعبين من المنتخب للإنذار في أول مباراتين في الدور الأول وهم هاني سعيد وسيد معوض ووائل جمعة ومحمد أبوتريكة وعمرو زكي‏.‏

غرامة ماليةينتظر محمد أبوتريكة توقيع غرامة مالية عليه بسبب إعلانه عن شعار للتضامن مع غزة علي فانلة كان يرتديها وهو السلوك الذي نال انذارا بسببه‏. .. المعروف أن اللوائح تمنع رفع الشعارات الدينية والسياسية والعرقية في المناسبات الرياضية‏.‏

حسني عبدربه الأفضلأكد حسني عبدربه لاعب المنتخب سعادته بالحصول علي لقب أفضل لاعب في المباراة‏,‏ وقال إن ذلك من شأنه أن يدفعه للأمام‏,‏ ولكن الفرحة لن تكتمل إلا بالعودة الي مصر بكأس البطولة‏.‏

اللعب النظيفكما حصل زميله أحمد فتحي علي جائزة اللعب النظيف‏,‏ وأكد بعد تسلمه الجائزة حرصه مع زملائه علي مواصلة المشوار بنجاح حتي النهاية وتكرار ذكريات‏2006‏ في القاهرة‏.‏

مدرب السودان‏:‏ النتيجة لا تعبر عن سير المباراة
تقدم إسماعيل عطا المنان مدرب المنتخب السوداني لكرة القدم بالتهنئة للمنتخب الوطني علي الفوز واقترابه بشكل كبير جدا من التأهل لدور الثمانية‏,‏ مؤكدا انه فريق كبير وعلي خبرة عالية ويضم العديد من اللاعبين المميزين المحترفين في أوروبا‏.‏وأضاف أن المباراة سارت كما ارادها الجهاز الفني في أول‏25‏ دقيقة‏,‏ ولكن الأمور تغيرت بعد أن سجل الفريق المصري هدفه الأول‏,‏ والذي خلط الأوراق‏,‏ مؤكدا أن المنتخب السوداني لعب بشكل جيد في بداية المباراة بعد أن طالب الجهاز الفني المدافعين بعدم ارتكاب الأخطاء‏,‏ خصوصا أن المباراة أمام فريق كبير هو المنتخب المصري حامل لقب النسخة الماضية‏,‏ مع الاعتماد علي الهجمات المرتدة وتنفيذها بسرعة كبيرة‏,‏ وأعتقد أن اللاعبين نجحوا في تنفيذ الاستراتيجية خلال الشوط الأول‏,‏ بدليل الفرص الكثيرة التي توافرت لمهاجمي المنتخب‏,‏ ولولا سوء الحظ لتمكن اللاعبون من إحراز أكثر من هدف‏.‏

زامبيا تحت الدراسة
طلب الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني شريطي فيديو لمباراتي المنتخب الزامبي أمام السودان والكاميرون للوقوف علي نقاط القوة والضعف قبل مواجهته بعد غد‏.‏ ويري الجهاز الفني أن الفريق الزامبي قوي ولا يستهان به‏,‏ لأنه منظم ويلعب كرة حديثة‏.‏

زاهر يؤجل سفره للقاهرة
نزولا علي رغبة أعضاء البعثة قرر سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم البقاء مع الفريق في مدينة كوماسي وعدم العودة للقاهرة‏,‏ كنوع من المساندة للفريق‏,‏ وكذلك التدخل لحل المشكلات التي تظهر علي السطح‏.‏

تحليل منشطات
اختارت اللجنة المنظمة اللاعبين أحمد حسن وسيد معوض من المنتخب الوطني لتحليل المنشطات بعد مباراة السودان‏...‏.‏.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
لا وقت للراحة في المنتخب المصري الوطني بغانا ...
الفراعنة بـدأوا التدريبات استعدادا للقاء زامبيا بعد غـد  
* 




رسالة كوماسي‏:‏ عزت النجار

لم يكن عند المنتخب الوطني الكثير من الوقت ليضيعه في الاحتفالات أو حتي الراحة بعد الجولة المثيرة مع السودان والتي انتهت بفوز الفراعنة بثلاثة أهداف دون رد وقطع أكثر من‏90%‏ من مشوار التأهل لدور الثمانية في نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في غانا‏.‏

وبدأ المنتخب أمس استعداده للقاء زامبيا المقررة إقامته بعد غد ـ الأربعاء ـ في إطار الجولة الأخيرة بالمجموعة الثالثة وفي اجتماع مع اللاعبين بعد المباراة أكد الجهاز الفني أن الهدف الذي حددوه من الدور الأول لم يتحقق بعد وهو احتلال المركز الأول في المجموعة وأن عليهم أن ينسوا أنهم أول المجموعة أو الاعتقاد بأنهم ضمنوا التأهل لدور الثمانية لأن كرة القدم ليس لها كبير‏.‏

وأعلن الجهاز الفني أن اللعب علي التعادل غير مأمون العواقب وقد ينقلب بمفاجأة غير سارة خاصة أن الفريق الزامبي سيلعب علي الفوز للحاق بدور الثمانية إضافة إلي أن الفريق الذي يحمل اللقب وينافس علي البطولة لا يلعب علي التعادل وإنما علي الفوز لأنه الطريق الوحيد إلي منصة التتويج‏.‏ وشهد مران الفريق مساء أمس في ملعب مدرسة أبوكو واري حماسا كبيرا من اللاعبين‏

وفي الوقت الذي أدي فيه اللاعبون الذين بدأوا مباراة السودان تدريبا خفيفا لم يستمر طويلا قاد شوقي غريب المدرب العام تدريبا قويا لباقي اللاعبين الذين انضم إليهم أحمد حسن ومحمد أبوتريكة‏,‏ ويشارك في المران اعتبارا من اليوم حسني عبدربه الذي يعاني من كدمة بسيطة وكذلك أحمد فتحي الذي يشكو من ألم في الركبة‏

وعقد الجهاز الفني اجتماعا مع اللاعبين في وسط الملعب شرح لهم فيه الأخطاء التي وقعوا فيها خلال الشوط الأول من مباراة السودان وطالبهم بالمزيد من التركيز خلال المرحلة المقبلة التي تحتاج إلي بذل أقصي الجهد بعد أن أصبح عندهم مايبكون عليه‏,‏ وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام إنه لا تهاون ولا استهتار حتي لا يقع الفريق في حسابات هو في غني عنها في حالة ـ لا قدر الله ـ الهزيمة من زامبيا‏.‏

وأضاف أن الفريق يدخل المباراة بفرصتين تضمنان له المركز الأول وهما الفوز أو التعادل وهذا في حد ذاته يجب أن يشكل عامل دفع في الوقت الذي لن تكون هناك فرصة للفريق الزامبي سوي الفوز وبعدد كبير من الأهداف وهو ما يعني أنه سيلعب تحت ضغط عصبي شديد يجب أن نستفيد به لصالحنا‏.‏ واستطرد المدرب العام قائلا إن الجهاز الفني يدرس المنافس بشكل جيد ليصل إلي نقاط قوته وضعفه ليضع الخطة المناسبة لمواجهته‏.‏

واختتم شوقي غريب تصريحاته مؤكدا أنه سيتم التعامل مع الفريق الزامبي بحرص كبير وسيكون الفوز هو الهدف الأول للفراعنة بعيدا عن أي حسابات أخري مشيرا إلي أنه قد يجري الجهاز تعديلا في التشكيل إذا اقتضت الضرورة ذلك‏.‏‏.‏.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*رئيس اتحاد الكرة الفلسطينى 
يشكر زاهر على ماقام به "أبو تريكة"
* 




كوماسى/أ ش أ/أكد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم ان رئيس الاتحاد الفلسطينى لكرة القدم اتصل به وشكره على ماقام به نجم المنتخب محمد ابو تريكة "من إظهار شعار التعاطف مع غزة" خلال مباراة مصر والسودان.

وقال زاهر - فى تصريح له الاثنين - لرئيس الاتحاد الفسطينى "ان القيادة السياسية المصرية والشعب المصرى كله مهتم بالقضية الفلسطينية ولو نعلم ماقام به أبو تريكة قبل اللقاء لكنا منعناه خوفا عليه من العقوبات".


ومن جهته صرح المدير الادارى للمنتخب المصرى الكابتن سمير عدلى ان الاتحاد الافريقى لكرة القدم "الكاف" قام بابلاغ المنتخب المصرى رسميا بانه اكتفى بتحذير اللاعب محمد ابو تريكة ولن يوقع عليه اى عقوبة.

ومن جانبه أكد المدير الفنى للمنتخب الكابتن حسن شحاته خلال مؤتمر صحفى عقدته اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة اليوم "الاثنين" ان البطولة الافريقية تزداد قوة من مباراة لأخرى. موضحا ان كل فريق لديه الطموح فى التأهل الى الادوار التالية من البطولة.

وأشار الى أن الطموح المصرى أكبر من أى منتخب. وقال "إن مسئوليتنا أكبر لاننا نريد الحفاظ على اللقب والمنافسة على البطولة, اننا حتى الان لم نضمن التأهل رسميا لان مباراة زامبيا صعبة جدا".

وأوضح أن المنتخب الزامبى لديه لاعبين على مستوى عال جدا, ولديه طموح كبير للتأهل على حساب مصر. موضحا ان المباراة من المرجح ان تكون عصبية يشوبها التوتر ولكننا سنلعب بقوة ونفكر فى مباراة زامبيا فقط ولا يهمنا من نقابل فى دور الثمانية.

وقال إننا رشحنا الى النهائى من نتائجنا حتى الان وهو شىء يسعدنا كثيرا. وأضاف أن التشكيل سيتم تغييره لانه يوجد لدينا اكثر من لاعب حصلوا على انذار واحد اضافة الى اللاعب محمود فتح الله الذى سيغيب عن اللقاء لحصوله على انذارين.

ورفض الكابتن حسن شحاته الحديث عن موضوع اللاعب محمد ابو تريكه بتعليمات من الاتحاد الافريقى للعبة, كما نفى وجود أى خلافات بين اللاعبين ابراهيم سعيد وعمرو زكى, قائلا "ان ما تردد عن وقوع مشادة بين الاثنين عار تماما من الصحة"..






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
أحمد سليمان يشيد بمهارة الحضري
* 




 
أشاد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بمنتخبنا الوطني بمستوي عصام الحضري في مباراة السودان وقال إنه قادر علي التعامل مع الكرة الجديدة التي خدعت عددا من حراس البطولة. 

قال سليمان إن الحضري يخضع لتدريبات يومية مكثفة باستخدام كرة "واوا أبا" التي تسببت في أهداف كثيرة في البطولة. 
تشهد كأس الأمم الافريقية غانا 2008 اهدافا كثيرة من تسديدات بعيدة لم يستطع الحراس التصدي لها بسبب وزن الكرة الخفيف والسرعة العالية التي تكتسبها في الهواء. 

تصدي الحضري لثلاث تسديدات قوية علي مرماه في الشوط الأول سقطت احداها من يده قبل ان يلحق بها في المحاولة الثانية قبل المهاجم السوداني المتابع. 

كشف سليمان أن الحضري قال له بين شوطي المباراة إن الكرة غيرت اتجاهها في الطريق وهو ما تسبب في سقوطها من يده في المحاولة الأولي ويشكو حراس كثيرون من أن تصميم الكرة الجديدة يعد ظالما لهم. 

قالت الشركة المنتجة للكرة والشريك الرسمي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم إن هذا التصميم يتماشي مع أهداف الفيفا بزيادة متعة الأهداف في مباريات الكرة. 

تلقت شباك الحضري هدفين في مباراتي المنتخب حتي الآن في البطولة من توقيع صامويل إيتو وجاء الهدف الثاني من ضربة جزاء كاد الحارس المخضرم أن ينقذها...






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
إنذارات دور الـ‏16‏ كأنها لم تكن
لولا فوز مصر علي السودان 
لكان موقف الحكم البينيني صعبا * 




كتب ـ السيد البدوي‏:‏ 

 تناقش اللجنة المنظمة لكأس الأمم الإفريقية والمقامة حاليا في غانا الانذارات التي حصل عليها اللاعبون خلال مباريات الدور الأول للبطولة واعتبارها كأن لم تكن مع بداية لقاءات دور الثمانية‏,‏ ويعتبر هذا الإجراء ليس بجديد فقد طبق في البطولات الماضية‏,‏ وكان اخرها في المونديال الإفريقي بمصر‏2006.‏ وسيكون قرار اللجنة علي اللاعبين الذين حصلوا علي انذار واحد فقط في دور الـ‏16‏ يذكر أن اللاعبين المصريين قد حصلوا علي‏6‏ كروت صفراء خلال مباراتي الكاميرون والسودان‏,‏

 ويغيب المدافع محمود فتح الله عن لقاء زامبيا المقبل لحصوله علي انذارين في اللقاءين‏.‏ وبذلك يكون عدد الكروت الصفراء التي أشهرها الحكام حتي الآن‏65‏ كارتا أصفر وحالة طرد واحدة في جميع اللقاءات التي اقيمت ماعدا لقاء الكاميرون وزامبيا الأخير الذي لم يشهد أي كروت سواء صفراء أو حمراء‏.‏ حتي ختام مباريات الجولة الثانية من البطولة بمجموعاتها الأربع‏.‏

وبالنسبة لأداء الحكم البينيني الذي أدار لقاء مصر والسودان كوفي كودجا فإنه لولا الفوز الكبير الذي حققه المنتخب الوطني والذي غطي علي أخطائه طوال المباراة لكان هناك رأي آخر في أدائه‏.‏ كانت جميع الانذارات مستحقة ولكنه تغاضي عن انذارات مستحقة كان من الممكن أن يطرد فيها بعض لاعبي الفريقين والبينيني كوفي كودجا لم يستطع ايقاف الخشونة ولم يوفر الحماية الكافية للاعبي مصر‏,‏ 

كما انه لم يحتسب ركلة جزاء صحيحة دون أي شك لصالح المنتخب الوطني بعد أن تعمد مدافع السودان لمس الكرة بيديه داخل منطقة الجزاء‏,‏ وكانت واضحة أمام الجميع‏,‏ ولكنه كان في وسط الملعب بعيدا عن الكرة‏,‏ وهو خطأ لأنه لم يكن بجوار الكرة لاتخاذ القرار الصحيح‏,‏ وهذا خطأ كبير منه‏.‏

وتعتبر الأخطاء التي ارتكبها الحكم البينيني صعبة وهو لم يرتق لدرجة الاجادة في الأداء وإذا كان تقديره‏7‏ من عشرة في هذا اللقاء فهو يحتاج الي وقفة من لجنة الحكام بالبطولة‏.‏...






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
عمرو زكي من غانا: أنا وإبراهيم.. حبايب
لم تحدث "خناقة" بيننا والشائعات تطاردني
* 






كتب - جمال البدراوي:

  نفي عمرو زكي نجم هجوم المنتخب ونادي الزمالك في اتصال تليفوني مع "المساء" وجود أية خلافات بينه وبين زميله بالمنتخب إبراهيم سعيد. قال إن ما أشيع من حدوث مشاجرة بيني وبينه قبل لقاء السودان لا أساس له من الصحة. أضاف عمرو زكي بأنه تربطه علاقة طيبة مع جميع اعضاء الفريق وخاصة إبراهيم سعيد منذ أن كان لاعبا بالزمالك فنحن حبايب.

 ومن المعروف أنه اشيع حدوث اشتباك بينه وبين إبراهيم سعيد قبل لقاء السودان وتدخل الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام للفريق لانهاء الازمة. 

ومن ناحية أخري تقدم نادي الزمالك بشكوي رسمية لاتحاد الكرة ضد صامويل كيرا لاعب نادي المقاولون العرب بسبب ما بدر منه في حق النادي وعدم تقديم الاعتذار الرسمي الذي طالب به مجلس ادارة النادي. ...







لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
غانا 2008 أقوي بطولة إفريقية في التاريخ
زيادة معدل التهديف وتطور خططي رائع لنجوم القارة
أبوتريكة وزيدان وعبدربه بين أبرز نجوم البطولة
* 




كتب طارق الأدوار
 
  شهدت الجولة الثانية لمباريات كأس الأمم الافريقية بغانا تطورا كبيرا في المستوي الفني نتج عنه زيادة في معدل التهديف عنه في الجولة الاولي وشهدت ايضا بعض الظواهر الفنية التي ظهرت في تحطيم اكثر من رقم قياسي لبطولة كأس الامم وظهور أكثر من نجم جديد لاول مرة في البطولة. 

كما استمرت ظاهرة تسجيل الاهداف من تسديدات من خارج منطقة الجزاء استغلالا لمواصفات الكرة الجديدة وكذلك ازدادت أهداف ضربات الرأس التي تعكس تطور النواحي الخططية بشكل زاد معه الكرات العرضية التي يأتي منها الاهداف. 
وبرز خلال الجولة الثانية ان المجموعة الثالثة التي تلعب فيها مصر كانت أكثر المجموعات اهدافا حيث شهدت بمفردها 18 هدفا لتتفوق علي باقي المجموعات. 

ومن الظواهر التي استمرت في البطولة خلال الجولة الثانية هبوط معدل الخشونة حيث لم يشهر الحكام سوي كارت احمر واحد فقط مقابل 63 كارتاً اصفر في المباريات ال.16 

اول العناصر التي يمكن الاخذ بها للدلالة علي تطور مستوي البطولة هو ارتفاع معدل التهديف بشكل ملحوظ. ففي الوقت الذي شهدت فيه الجولة الاولي التي لعب خلالها كل فريق في البطولة مباراة واحدة 26 هدفا شهدت الجولة الثانية عدداً أكبر من الاهداف وصل الي 28 هدفا اي بزيادة هدفين عن الجولة الاولي وهو امر معاكس لما يحدث دائما في البطولات الكبري حيث تشهد الجولة الاولي في مباريات المجموعات غالبا عدداً اكبر من الاهداف مما تشهده الجولة الاولي.. 

وجاءت زيادة الاهداف في الجولة الثانية لترفع عدد الاهداف الاجمالي في جولتين الي 54 هدفا بمعدل 4.3 هدف في المباراة وهو معدل طيب.. واصبحت البطولة الحالية مرشحة لتحطيم الرقم القياس لعدد الاهداف في بطولة واحدة والذي مازال مسجلاً لبطولة بوركينا فاسو عام 98 والتي شهدت 93 هدفا علما بأن البطولة الحالية شهدت في نصف مباريات البطولة 54 هدفا ولو استمر المعدل هكذا من الممكن ان يتجاوز اهداف البطولة المائة هدف. 

وبين المجموعات الاربع للبطولة تفوقت المجموعة الثالثة التي تضم مصر والكاميرون والسودان وزامبيا حيث شهدت بمفردها 18 هدفا بواقع 9 في الجولة الاولي حين فازت مصر علي الكاميرون 4/2 وزامبيا علي السودان 3/صفر ومثلها في الجولة الثانية حيث فازت الكاميرون علي زامبيا 5/1 ومصر علي السودان 3/صفر. 

وشهدت المجموعة الاولي 15 هدفا بواقع 9 في الجولة الاولي و6 في الجولة الثانية ثم شهدت المجموعة الرابعة 14 هدفا بواقع 6 في الجولة الاولي و8 في الجولة الثانية واخيرا كانت المجموعة الثانية افقر المجموعات اهدافا وشهدت 7 اهداف فقط بواقع هدفين في الجولة الاولي و5 في الثانية.. وتعكس نوعية الاهداف التي شهدتها البطولة في جولتين تطور الجانب الخططي لكل الفرق الافريقية حيث جاء اهداف الضربات الثابتة من خلال ضربات الجزاء وعددها 8 ضربات جاءت جميعا بينما جاءت هدفان من تسديدات من ضربات حرة خارج منطقة الجزاء. 

وبين الاهداف التي تعتمد علي الجانب الفردي شهدت البطولة حتي الآن 8 اهداف من تسديدات من خارج منطقة الجزاء ابرزها هدف سولي مونتاري الغاني في مرمي غينيا وهدف مصر سجلهما محمد زيدان وحسني عبدربه بجانب تسديدة المغربي جوشروان الهائلة في مرمي غينيا وكرة فان هيردين الجنوب افريقي في مرمي انجولا ومجدي التراوي التونسي في السنغال وباسكال فيندوند الغيني في مرمي المغرب وجيرمي الكاميروني في مرمي زامبيا. 

وشهدت البطولة ايضا زيادة عدد اهداف ضربات الرأس التي جاءت منها 11 هدفا منها 4 اهداف سجل منها اللاعبون من الوضع طائرا وابرزها هدف البرازيلي الاصلي والتونسي حاليا سانتوس في مرمي جنوب افريقيا وكذلك الانجولي مانوتشو في مرمي جنوب افريقيا والمغربي عبدالسلام مراد في مرمي غينيا والانجولي فلافيو في مرمي السنغال. 

ومن ابرز الفرق التي نفذت طريقة 4/4/2 منتخب كوت ديفوار الذي حولها في المباراة الاولي الي 4/3/2/1 بمثلث هجومي رأسه الامامي دروجبا وقاعدته كالو ودنداني ثم تحولت الي 4/2/3/1 في المبارة الثانية بمهاجم امامي "دروجبا" وخلفه الثلاثي عبدالقادر كيتا وكالو ودنداني. 

وكان منتخب انجولا اكثر الفرق اداء من حيث الجماعية وبطريقة 4/4/2 بشكلها التقليدي بمهاجمين هما مانوتشو وفلافيو وخلفهم رباعي خط وسط يتميز بالتحركات الايجابية.. ولعب منتخب مصر بطريقة 3/5/2 بليبرو ثابت هو هاني سعيد وامامه مساكان ثم لاعبان علي الاجانب احمد فتحي وسيد معوض وفي الوسط محورا ارتكاز شوقي وعبدربه وامامها لاعب حر في الوسط محمد زيدان ثم الثنائي عماد متعب وعمرو زكي. 

وغير حسن شحاتة في بعض الاوقات الي اللعب بمهاجم واحد وخلفه لاعبا قاعدة مثلث ولعب احمد فتحي دور الجوكر في هذه المباريات حيث شارك كظهير ايمن ولاعب وسط ايمن ومحور ارتكاز ومساك. 

ونفذ منتخب تونس الطريقة بمثلث هجومي رأسه سانتوس وخلفه الشيخاوي وعصام جمعة في المباراة الأولي وفي الثانية الشيخاوي وشوقي بن سعادة.‏.



أهداف كأس الأمم في جولتين 

* عدد الأهـداف حتى الآن :  54 هدفا 
* عدد المباريات لدور الـــــ 16 مباراة 
* معدل التهديف 4.3 هدف في المباراة 

أهداف المجموعات 

الأولي 15 هدفا 
الثانية 7 أهداف 
الثالثة 8 أهداف 
الرابعة 14 هدفا 

* أهداف ضربات الجزاء 8 
* أهداف ضربات الرأس 11 

كأس الأمم الافريقية 2008 
حتي الجولة الثانية بالأرقام 

* أهداف الجولة الأولي 26 
* أهداف الجولة الثانية 28 
* المباريات التي انتهت بالفوز 13 
* المباريات التي انتهت بالتعادل 3 
* عدد ضربات الجزاء 8 نجحت جميعا 
* عدد الإنذارات 63 
* حالات الطرد: حالة واحدة لفيندونو لاعب غينيا 




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## محمود زايد

*مجهود جميل يا ايمن 

تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز 

وبالتوفيق لمنتخبنا ان شاء الله*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *مجهود جميل يا ايمن 
> 
> تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز 
> 
> وبالتوفيق لمنتخبنا ان شاء الله*







*
الأخ الفاضل ... محمود زايد
* 




ألف ألف ألف مبروووك لمصر الفوز على السودان

وضمان التأهل للدور الثمانية من بطولة كأس الأمم

وإن شاء الله نفوز في المباراة القادمة أمام زامبيا

وشكر خاص لك أخي الفاضل على موضوعك الرائع




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
حسني عبدربه وأحمد فتحي جاهزان للقاء زامبيا غدا
* 





كوماسي ـ من بعثة الاهرام‏

  اكتملت صفوف المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بعودة حسني عبدربه وأحمد فتحي الي تدريبات الفريق أمس بعد تماثلهما للشفاء من كدمات خفيفة أصيبا بها خلال لقاء السودان في الجولة الثانية لمباريات المجموعة الثالثة بنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقامة حاليا في غانا‏.‏

وفضل الجهاز الفني منح اللاعبين راحة في أول مران بعد مباراة السودان وهو المران الذي أدي فيه اللاعبون الذين بدأوا المباراة تدريبا خفيفا فيما أدي باقي الفريق تدريبا كاملا تحت اشراف شوقي غريب المدرب العام‏,‏ وأكد الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب أن الاصابات التي لحقت بالثنائي أحمد فتحي وحسني عبدربه لن تحول دون مشاركتهما في لقاء زامبيا غدا إذا رأي الجهاز الفني ذلك‏.‏

لمسات المران الأخير

يؤدي المنتخب الوطني اليوم علي ملعب مدرسة أبوكو‏,‏ وأدي مرانه الأخير استعدادا للقاء زامبيا الذي يقام في السابعة مساء غد بتوقيت القاهرة وهو نفس الموعد الذي تقام فيه مباراة الكاميرون أمام السودان في مدينة تامالي‏,‏ ويضع الجهاز الفني خلال المران اللمسات الأخيرة‏,‏ وينفذ فيه بعض الجمل التكتيكية علي ضوء نقاط القوة والضعف التي ظهرت في الفريق الزامبي أثناء مباراتيه امام الكاميرون والسودان‏.‏

اليوم الاجتماع الفني

يعقد اليوم الاجتماع الفني للمباراة للاتفاق فيه علي كل التفاصيل الخاصة بالمباراة‏,‏ وتلقي تعليمات الاتحاد الإفريقية بشأن الأمور التنظيمية‏.‏ يحضر الاجتماع من الجانب المصري حازم الهواري رئيس البعثة‏,‏ وسمير عدلي المدير الإداري‏,‏ والدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب‏.‏

كوماسي استعدت

استعدت اللجنة المنظمة في مدينة كوماسي لاستقبال مباراة السنغال وجنوب إفريقيا في إطار الجولة الأخيرة لمباريات المجموعة الرابعة‏,‏ والمقرر اقامتها بعد غد الخميس‏.‏ الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني سيكتفي بارسال مندوب لتسجيل ملاحظاته علي الفريق السنغالي تحسبا لمواجهته في دور الثمانية لتضاؤل فرصة جنوب إفريقيا في التأهل لدور الثمانية‏.‏

إغلاق ملف محمد أبوتريكة


أعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني إغلاق ملف محمد أبوتريكة بشكل نهائي‏,‏ وعدم التمادي في الحديث عن واقعة الإعلان عن التعاطف مع غزة‏,‏ وهي العبارة التي كتبها علي فانلة داخلية كشف عنها بعد تسجيله الهدف الثالث للمنتخب الوطني في لقاء السودان‏.‏


وقال حازم الهواري رئيس البعثة إن اللاعب عبر عن وجهة نظره وأعطي تفسيرا منطقيا لتصرفه‏,‏ وهو التعاطف الانساني مع أطفال فلسطين الذين يتعرضون للتشريد والترويع والتجويع‏.‏

وأضاف‏,‏ أن إدارة البعثة تدرك تماما لوائح الاتحاد الإفريقي التي تنص علي عدم رفع شعارات دينية وسياسية وعرقية‏,‏ ولم يكن محمد أبوتريكة يقصد أي شيء من هذا علي الإطلاق‏,‏ وانما حركه دافع انساني لا أكثر‏,‏ وبالتالي لم يناقش الكاف توقيع عقوبة علي اللاعب لأن الاتحاد الدولي لم يسبق أن عاقب لاعب غانا الذي رفع علم إسرائيل أثناء بطولة كأس العالم‏.‏ ...






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
نظرية الاحتمالات في المجموعة الثالثة

منتخب مصر يكفيه التعادل‏..‏ 
وزامبيا تحتاج للفوز بأربعة أهداف

شحاتة يؤكد وجود تعديل في التشكيل أمام زامبيا
* 






كوماسي ـ عزت النجار وعبد المنعم الأسطي‏

  كل الاحتمالات واردة في المجموعة الثالثة التي تضم منتخبات مصر والكاميرون وزامبيا والسودان‏,‏ ويكفي منتخب مصر التعادل في مباراة زامبيا غدا الأربعاء في الجولة الأخيرة لضمان صدارة المجموعة‏,‏ 

وتدخل حسبة برما في حالة الخسارة لا قدر الله‏,‏ خاصة إذا فاز منتخب الكاميرون علي السودان في نفس الوقت‏,‏ وتنص لائحة الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم في حالة تساوي أكثر من منتخبين في عدد النقاط‏(‏ في حالة خسارة مصر وفوز الكاميرون علي سبيل المثال‏)‏ وهي الحالة الوحيدة التي ستتساوي فيه منتخبات مصر وزامبيا والكاميرون في عدد النقاط وهنا سيتم الاحتكام أولا لفارق الأهداف بين الفرق الثلاثة بعد استبعاد نتائج منتخب السودان مع كل الفرق‏,‏ 

ويحتل المركز الأول صاحب أعلي رصيد من فارق الأهداف بعد طرح ما له وما عليه من أهداف‏,‏ فإذا تساوت كل الفرق في فارق الأهداف‏,‏ يتم اللجوء للبند الثاني وهو من سجل أهدافا أكثر‏,‏ ثم البند الثالث وهو من دخل في مرماه أهداف أقل‏,‏ أما البند الرابع فهو اللعب النظيف وأخيرا القرعة إذا تساوت كل الفرق في كل الشروط السابقة‏,‏ وهي نفس البنود التي سيتم تطبيقها في حالة تساوي فريقين فقط‏.‏

وعلي ضوء هذه اللائحة‏,‏ تحتل الكاميرون صدارة المجموعة إذا فازت علي السودان بأي نتيجة‏,‏ وتحتل مصر المركز الثاني إذا خسرت بهدف أمام زامبيا‏,‏ وتتساوي مصر وزامبيا في كل شيء إذا فازت زامبيا بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة‏,‏ وتخرج مصر من المنافسة إذا خسرت بأربعة أهداف‏.‏

ومع كل هذه الاحتمالات فإن الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر وضع خطته علي أساس الحسم المبكر باللعب بطريقة هجومية صريحة دون الاعتماد علي أن التعادل في مصلحة مصر‏.‏

من هنا جاءت التدريبات الأخيرة في منتهي القوة والحماس بين جميع اللاعبين الذين يتنافسون علي الدخول في التشكيل الأساسي‏,‏ وصحيح أن حسني عبد ربه لم يشارك في تدريب أمس الأول لإصابته بكدمة في سمانة القدم اليسري بعد احتكاك قوي وعنيف من أحد لاعبي منتخب السودان‏,‏ وفضل الدكتور أحمد ماجد يوسف طبيب المنتخب إراحة حسني‏,‏ 

وهو نفس ما فعله مع أحمد فتحي الذي كان يعاني من شعور بالآلام في وجه القدم دون أن يمنعه ذلك من المشاركة في مباراة الغد أمام زامبيا وهو نفس ما ينطبق علي حالة حسني عبدربه أيضا وفقا لتصريحات رسمية من طبيب المنتخب‏.‏

وركز حسن شحاتة المدير الفني علي التسديد المحكم من خارج منطقة الجزاء‏,‏ وهناك تفكير واضح في المران باللعب بثلاثة مهاجمين استغلالا لضعف الفريق الزامبي الذي يعاني من ضعف شديد في التغطية الدفاعية والرقابة الفردية‏,‏ ويفكر حسن شحاتة في الدفع بأبوتريكة منذ البداية بهدف حسم المباراة مبكرا وحتي يمكن للجهاز الفني الدفع بعناصر جديدة وإراحة بعض الأساسيين قبل مباراة دور الثمانية يوم الاثنين القادم والذي لم يتحدد طرفها حتي الآن وإن كانت كل المؤشرات تؤكد أنه أحد طرفي تونس أو أنجولا‏,‏ ولذلك سيتابع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب مباراة تونس وأنجولا في الجولة الأخيرة للمجموعة الرابعة والتي ستقام بعد غد الخميس في مدينة تامالي‏.‏

وحذر حسن شحاتة لاعبيه من التهاون أمام زامبيا لأن لكل مباراة ظروفها كما أن منتخب زامبيا سيلعب علي فرصة واحدة وهي الفوز بأكثر من ثلاثة أهداف علي الأقل‏,‏ بما يعني أنه سيلعب بطريقة مفتوحة وهي فرصة جيدة لمنتخب مصر لتحقيق فوز سريع ومريح‏,‏ يبعده عن نظرية الاحتمالات المعقدة‏,‏ كما أن هزيمة مصر ولو بهدف مع فوز الكاميرون علي السودان سيطيح بالمركز الأول من مصر وهو ما يعرفه الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا جيدا‏.‏

ولن يكون هناك تغيير كبير في التشكيل برغم أن شوقي غريب يؤكد في كل مناسبة أن الجهاز الفني لم يحسم أي شيء‏,‏ ومن خلال المران الأخير نستطيع أن نؤكد أن التشكيل سيتكون من عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي‏,‏ وقد يدخل شادي محمد في الدفاع بدلا من محمود فتح الله الموقوف لحصوله علي الإنذارين‏,‏ وفي الدفاع أيضا كل من وائل جمعة وهاني سعيد المتألقين وفي الجانب الأيمن أحمد فتحي وفي الجانب الأيسر سيد معوض وفي قلب الوسط حسني عبد ربه ومحمد شوقي وفي الهجوم أبوتريكة وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي‏,

‏ وهناك تفكير بإراحة حسني عبد ربه والدفع بأحمد فتحي في قلب الوسط بجوار محمد شوقي علي أن يلعب في هذه الحالة أحمد حسن في الجانب الايمن‏,‏ أو العكس مع أحمد فتحي في الجانب الأيمن وأحمد حسن في قلب الوسط‏,‏ وكلها احتمالات لن تحسم قبل مران المنتخب الأخير مساء اليوم الثلاثاء‏.‏

من ناحية أخري‏,‏ عقد الاتحاد الإفريقي يوما إعلاميا لمنتخب مصر في البطولة كما حدث مع كل الفرق المشاركة‏,‏ وحضر من منتخب مصر حسن شحاتة المدير الفني وسمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد‏.‏

في البداية تحدث حسن شحاتة أمام حشد كبير من الصحفيين المصريين والأجانب فقال إن البطولة قوية وتزداد صعوبة مع كل دورة وأن المنتخبات التي تأهلت للبطولة الحالية لديها نفس الطموح للفوز باللقب‏,‏ ويزداد الطموح لمنتخب مصر باعتباره حامل اللقب‏.‏

واعترف حسن شحاتة بأن المسئولية كبيرة‏,‏ مضيفا أن منتخب مصر لم يتأهل حتي الآن برغم فوزه في مباراتين‏,‏ وأنه يتعامل مع كل مباراة علي حدة‏,‏ وأن مباراة زامبيا غدا ستكون صعبة علي عكس ما يتوقع الجميع لأنها تملك فرصة التأهل أيضا حتي ولو كانت هذه الفرصة ضعيفة‏,‏ وتمني المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر أن يتحقق الهدف من لقاء الغد أمام زامبيا‏,‏ مؤكدا في نفس الوقت أنه لا يتوقف حاليا أمام المنتخب الذي سيواجه منتخب مصر في دور الثمانية‏,‏ قبل أن يضمن التأهل أولا‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي أن موازين المجموعة الرابعة انقلبت بعد فوز كل من تونس وأنجولا أمس الأول‏,‏ 

مؤكدا احترامه لكل المنتخبات المشاركة‏,‏ وأنه عموما واجه أنجولا وتونس من قبل وهما بالنسبة له كتاب مفتوح مثلما هو كتاب مفتوح لنفس المنتخبين‏.‏ وعلق حسن شحاتة علي ما تكتبه الصحافة المصرية بقوله‏,‏ إن الصحافة عندنا تنتقد بشدة ولها لسعات واضحة‏,‏ وهي تطالب دائما بنتائج افضل في كل مرة‏,‏ موضحا أنه يحترم الإعلام‏,‏ وأنه لا توجد مشاكل معه من أي نوع وأنه مع الإعلام في مركب واحد يعملان لصالح منتخب مصر‏.‏

وعن التشكيل في مباراة الغد أمام زامبيا أكد شحاته أن هناك تعديلا طفيفا علي التشكيل وفقا للرؤية الأخيرة للجهاز الفني وحسب قدرات المنتخب الزامبي والأهداف المطلوبة من المباراة‏.‏ 

وأكد سمير زاهر في نفس المؤتمر أن البطولة كبيرة ولم يتأهل أحد حتي الآن بما فيهم منتخب مصر نفسه‏.‏ وأضاف ان منتخبنا قدم مباراة كبيرة أمام الكاميرون وفي الشوط الثاني من مباراة السودان‏,‏ بعد أن تراجع الأداء في الشوط الأول من المباراة الأخيرة‏.‏

 وحرص سمير زاهر علي تأكيد نقطة مهمة أن الجهاز الفني يلقي كل الدعم من اتحاد الكرة ويسانده في كل القرارات والمواقف‏,‏ وأنه علي المستوي الشخصي يثق كل الثقة في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني في تقديم كل الجهد ورفع اسم مصر عاليا‏.‏ ...






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
حسن شحاتة يحذر من الاسـترخاء أمام زامبيا

ويقول أمامنا أكثر من فرصة ولكننا سنلعب علي الفوز‏
والمنافس فريق صعب‏..‏ ولم نتأهل بعد

أنجولا وتونس كتاب مفتوح‏..‏ 
ولا يهمنا من نواجه في دور الثمانية

جئنا هنا للحفاظ علي اللقب‏..‏ والبطولة الحالية الأقوي  
* 




رسالة كوماسي‏:‏ عزت النجار

   أعلن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم أنه يعلم أنه سيخوض لقاء زامبيا غدا في ختام مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقامة حاليا في غانا بأكثر من فرصة‏,‏ ولكنه تحدث مع اللاعبين في هذا الأمر‏,‏ وأبلغهم أنهم يجب أن يلعبوا علي فرصة واحدة‏,‏ وهي الفوز‏.‏

وأوضح أنه يقصد من وراء اللعب بدافع الفوز القضاء علي أي حالة استرخاء متوقعة من اللاعبين علي أساس أن رصيدهم وصل إلي‏6‏ نقاط بعد الفوز في مباراتين علي الكاميرون والسودان‏.‏

وأضاف أنه سيكون هناك تعديل طفيف في التشكيل علي ضوء إيقاف محمود فتح الله بسبب حصوله علي إنذارين‏,‏ وكذلك حرص الجهاز الفني علي حماية بعض اللاعبين من الإنذارات حتي لا يحرموا من اللعب في مباراة دور الثمانية‏.‏

وأشار حسن شحاتة ـ في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد بمقر إقامة البعثة علي هامش اليوم الإعلامي للمنتخب المصري ـ إلي أن البطولة قوية وتزيد قوتها من دورة إلي أخري‏,‏ وكل المنتخبات المشاركة لديها طموح الفوز‏,‏ ولكن الطموح أكبر عند المنتخب المصري لأنه حامل اللقب‏,‏ وهو ما يضع علي عاتق الفريق مسئولية كبيرة‏.‏

وقال شحاتة‏:‏ حتي الآن لم نتأهل علي عكس ما يري البعض من منطلق أن الفريق المصري فاز في مباراتيه أمام الكاميرون‏,‏ والسودان‏..‏ والواقع يقول بالورقة والقلم أننا لم نتأهل بعد‏.‏

وحول مباراة زامبيا غدا قال المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري إن الجهاز الفني يتعامل مع كل مباراة علي حدة‏,‏ مؤكدا أن المباراة صعبة‏,‏ لأن المنافس فريق جيد ويضم مجموعة مميزة من اللاعبين‏,‏ ويحتفظ بآماله وطموحاته كاملة في التأهل مثل مصر‏,‏ والكاميرون تماما‏.‏

واستطرد حسن شحاتة قائلا‏:‏ جئنا إلي غانا من أجل الحفاظ علي اللقب واستعد الفريق جيدا لمواجهة أي فريق مهما كانت قوته‏,‏ وردا علي سؤال حول الفريق الذي يتمني مواجهته في دور الثمانية قال حسن شحاتة إن هذا سؤال تقليدي‏,‏ ولكنه لعب أمام أنجولا‏,‏ وتونس كثيرا‏,‏ والفرق الثلاثة تعد كتابا مفتوحا بالنسبة لبعضها البعض مشيرا إلي أنه لا ينظر إلي الفريق الذي يقابله لأن الفريق الذي يلعب علي البطولة يجب أن يكون مستعدا بشكل جيد لمواجهة أي منافس مهما كانت قوته‏.‏

وحول العلاقة مع الصحافة المصرية قال المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني إن الجميع في مركب واحد‏,‏ ولا يوجد ما يعكر الصفو والصحافة المصرية لها لسعات كثيرة وكبيرة‏,‏ ولكننا كجهاز فني نحاول أن نرضي ضمائرنا ونقادنا‏,‏ وإعلامنا والنتائج تقول ذلك وإذا كانت تريد المزيد فإننا سنسعي لتحقيق نتائج أفضل في الفترة المقبلة‏.‏

وقال حسن شحاتة إن الجهاز الفني يدرس الآن كيف يتأهل لدور الثمانية خلال لقاء زامبيا‏,‏ مؤكدا أن المباراة صعبة ولكن الفريق يطمع في تقديم مباراة جيدة‏,‏ وتحقيق هدفه والتوفيق من عند الله‏,‏ وأشار إلي أنه لا يفكر الآن في اسم الفريق الذي سيواجهه في دور الثمانية لأن موازين القوي تغيرت في المجموعة الرابعة‏,‏ وهو ما يعكس قوة البطولة‏,‏ ويؤكد أن القادم صعب من منطلق أن كل المنتخبات باستثناء التي فقدت الفرصة عندها طموح التأهل‏,‏ ولذلك يطمع الفريق المصري في أن يأخذ مكانته اللائقة وهو يحترم كل المنتخبات المشاركة لأن كرة القدم تفرض احترام الآخر‏.‏.‏






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
عرض بمبلغ مليون و 200 ألف يورو ....
لضم حسني عبد ربه لبورتسموث الانجليزي
* 





   الإسماعيلية / أ.ش.أ / تلقي النادي الاسماعيلي عرضا انجليزيا لضم لاعب وسط الفريق حسني عبد ربه الي صفوف نادي بورتسموث بالدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم خلال موسم الانتقالات الشتوي الحالي مقابل مليون و 200 الف يورم بما يقارب 9 ملايين و 750 الف جنيه مصري

وصرح عبد الرحمن أنوس مدير النادي الاسماعيلي أن تألق عبد ربه ضمن صفوف المنتخب الوطني المشارك حاليا بنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية بغانا قد دفع النادي الانجليزي لطلب ضم اللاعب الي صفوفه قبيل المهلة المحددة لاغلاق باب الانتقالات الشتوية التي تنتهي بنهاية شهر يناير الحالي

و قال ان النية تتجه حاليا لبيع عبد ربه وبخاصة أن هناك شرطا جزائيا بعقد عبد ربه تبلغ قيمته مليون يورو واجب السداد لنادي ستراسبورج الفرنسي في حالة نفاذ حكم المحكمة الرياضية بالاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم لصالح ستراسبورج خلال الشهر المقبل.‏.‏






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
احتمال غياب حسني عبدربة عن اللقاء القادم امام زامبيا
* 





   أ.ش.أ / صرح المركز الاعلامي لبطوله كأس الامم الأفريقيه 2008 بغانا بإحتمالية غياب حسني عبدربة نجم المنتخب المصري عن لقاء زامبيا المقبل وذلك لمعاناته من إجهاد كبير وشعورة بالام بسيطة في عضلات القدم مما جعل الجهاز الفني يفكر في اراحتة من المباراه وقد اكد المصدر ان حسني عبدربة قد غاب عن آخر مران للمنتخب لليوم الثاني علي التوالي بسبب هذا الاجهاد وايضا اشار إلى ان هناك بعض الاعبين يشعرون بالاجهاد مثل احمد حسن كابتن الفريق الذي تعرض لنزلة برد لن تعوقه بمشيئه الله عن خوض اللقاء.موقع اسماعيلي اونلاين بتمني الشفاء العاجل لنجم مصر والاسماعيلي حسني عبدربة وان يلحق باللقاء ويكمل مسيرة تألقة حيث اختير كافضل لاعب للمرة الثانية علي التوالي في لقاءات منتخب مصر .‏.‏






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
منتخب مصر.. بشكل جديد أمام زامبيا
راحة لبعض النجوم.. واشتراك متوقع
 لإبراهيم سعيد وطارق السيد
* 




كوماسي: أحمد زهران

   في الوقت الذي وضع فيه منتخب مصر اقدامه في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية بعد فوزين ساحقين علي اسود الكاميرون وصقور السودان غير أن التربع علي قمة المجموعة عن طريق زامبيا في مباراتهما غدا في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة ليضمن اداء مباراته في دور الثمانية بمدينة كوماسي وبنفس الملعب الذي اجاد وتألق فيه اصبح هدفاً تعاهد حسن شحاتة ونجوم منتخب مصر علي تحقيقه ولاستكمال مسيرة الانتصارات. 

يسعي منتخب مصر رغم حرص الجهاز الفني علي الاستفادة من ضمان الصعود لدور الثمانية باتاحة الفرصة لبعض نجوم الفريق للراحة تجنبا للإجهاد الذي طال بعض اللاعبين.. ومنهم حسني عبدربه نجم الوسط الذي يعاني من كدمة وكذلك أحمد فتحي جوكر خط الوسط والدفاع.. ويسعي الجهاز الفني والطبي للاطمئنان علي نجوم المنتخب. 

واصلت الاصابات مطاردتها لبعثة منتخبنا الوطني وتفجرت الشكوك حول مشاركة كل من حسني عبدربه وأحمد فتحي بعد غياب كل منهما عن التدريب قبل الأخير للفريق والذي جري ضمن استعدادات الفريق لخوض مباراته الثالثة في المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية السادسة والعشرين 2008 بغانا والتي يلتقي فيها منتخبنا نظيره الزامبي غدا الاربعاء. 

يتحدد موقف اللاعبين من المشاركة في المباراة خلال التدريب للفريق الأول بعدما تغيبا عن المران حيث فضل الجهاز الفني للفريق بالاتفاق مع الجهاز الطبي غيابهما عن التدريب خوفا من تفاقم الاصابة نظرا لاهمية وجودهما في صفوف الفريق في الفترة المقبلة. 

كان حسني عبدربه قد أصيب بكدمة في عضلة السمانة خلال مباراة الفريق الماضية امام المنتخب السوداني والتي انتهت بفوز منتخبنا 3/صفر وغاب اللاعب عن المران الأول ثم غاب عن المران الثالث ايضاً حتي اكتفي بالجري الخفيف حول الملعب بينما اصيب احمد فتحي في كاحل القدم خلال تدريب الفريق الأخير. 

مع اصابة اللاعبين وعدم تحديد الموقف النهائي بالنسبة لمشاركة أي منهما في المباراة مازال التشكيل الذي سيخوض به الفريق المباراة أمام زامبيا غامضا ويصعب التكهن به في ظل حصول بعض اللاعبين علي الانذار الأول ايضا واحتمال غياب اي منهما طبقاً لرؤية الجهاز الفني للفريق. 

كان الجهاز الفني للفريق قد قصر المران علي تدريب واحد فقط خشية ارهاق اللاعبين وشهد التدريب تألق جميع اللاعبين بما فيهم حراس المرمي الثلاثة حيث عاد محمد صبحي للتدريب بقوة وشارك خلال التقسيمة التي اجراها الجهاز الفني بعد شفائه من الاصابة في اصبع اليد. 

سيطرت السعادة علي الجميع قبل بدء المران بعدما نما الي علمهم نبأ فوز محمد أبوتريكة بجائزة افضل اللاعبين المحبوبين والمشهورين والتي يتم التصويت لها منذ فترة.. وداعب بعض اللاعبين أبوترريكة خلال المران ولكن الاخير التزم الجدية في التدريبات وحرص علي الحفاظ علي تركيزه في المباراة. 

كما تألق في التدريب كل من شادي محمد وإبراهيم سعيد ووائل جمعة وطارق السيد ووضح ان فرصة كل من شادي وهيما في تزايد للمشاركة في المباراة أمام زامبيا في ظل ظهورهما بمستوي جيد وهو ما يمنح الجهاز الفني حافزا قويا علي الدفع بهما في ظل حصول عدد من اللاعبين علي الانذار الأول في البطولة الحالية. 

حرص الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة علي حضور المران بدلاً من المحاسب حازم الهواري عضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة ورئيس البعثة نظراً لمرض الاخير وشعوره بألم شديد في القولون منذ أيام. ويبذل الدكتور أحمد ماجد مجهوداً كبيرا في علاج الهواري الذي يحتاج لبعض الراحة فقط. 

وداعب زاهر الحضور في المؤتمر الذي عقد بفندق اقامة اللاعبين مشيراً الي ان الفريق اصبح يتفاءل بإعادة ضربات الجزاء.. وجاء ذلك ردا علي احد الاسئلة وجهت الي زاهر خلال المؤتمر عن ضربات الجزاء التي اصبحت سمة في مباريات الفريق خاصة وأن نفس اللاعب يسددها في كل مرة كما تعاد الضربة في كل مرة. 

كان حسني عبدربه قد سدد ضربة الجزاء التي جاء منها الهدف الوحيد لمصر في المباراةالودية امام المنتخب المالي واعيدت الضربة وسجلها مجدداً وحدث نفس الشيء في مباراتي الفريق أمام الكاميرون والسودان ونجح اللاعب نفسه في تسجيل الهدف الأول للفريق في المباراتين.. وأكد زاهر ان جميع الفرق الستة عشر في البطولة الحالية جيدة المستوي والمستويات متقاربة ولذلك لم يتأهل منهم قبل الجولة الثالثة من مباريات هذا الدور سوي المنتخب الايفواري بينما حقق منتخبا مصر وغانا انتصارين لكنهما لم يتأهلا بعد وينتظر الجولة الثالثة في مباريات الدور الأول. 

قال زاهر ان الفريق قدم اداء متميزا في المباراة الأولي أمام الكاميرون ولذلك توقع الجميع ألا يقل المستوي عن ذلك في المباراةالثانية ولكن مباريات الفرق العربية تحظي دائماً بحسابات خاصة وتسودها حساسية المواجهات العربية فجاء الشوط الأول دون المستوي ولكن الاداء اختلف كثيراً وتحسن المستوي في الشوط الثاني.. واعرب زاهر عن سعادته بمستوي الفريق واكد انه يسعي للفوز بالمباراة الثالثة في المجموعة والتي يلتقي فيها مع زامبيا. 

أما حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري فقال إن البطولة الحالية قوية للغاية وكل بطولة تزيد قوة عن البطولة التي تسبقها.. واشار الي ان المنتخب المصري لديه طموح الفوز مثل باقي المنتخبات المشاركة في البطولة ولكن طموح الفريق يزيد علي باقي الفرق نظراً لانه حامل اللقب وما يتبع ذلك من مسئولية اكبر علي عاتقه حيث حضر المنتخب المصري الي غانا للدفاع عن اللقب والحفاظ عليه.. واضاف ان الجهاز الفني يتعامل مع كل مباراة علي حدة وكانت مواجهتا الكاميرون والسودان في غاية الصعوبة وستكون مواجهة زامبيا بنفس المستوي لان جميع الفرق لديها طموح الفوز ولديها الفرصة ولذلك ينتظر ان تشهد المباراة بعض العصبية في الاداء. 

اكد شحاتة ان الجهاز الفني لايفكر حاليا في الفريق الذي سيلتقيه في الدور الثاني من البطولة حيث يفكر اولاً في التأهل للدور الثاني بالاضافة الي احتلال قمة المجموعة ثم يأتي التفكير في الفريق الذي يلتقيه في دور الثمانية لان الفريق الذي يسعي للبطولة لايهتم بمن سيقابل وعليه ان يستعد لأية مواجهة حيث يحترم الفريق المصري جميع المنتخبات التي يلتقيها.. واشار شحاتة الي ان مباريات الجولة الثانية في المجموعة الرابعة قلبت جميع الموازين وبالتالي لم تتحدد بعد هوية الفريقين الصاعدين للدور الثاني. 

* احتجز الزميل عصام شلتوت بأحد مستشفيات مدينة كوماسي الغانية بعد اصابته بحالة قيء ورعشة شديدة مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارةولم يتضح بعد التشخيص الفعلي للحالة في انتظار الاشعة.. ويشرف الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب علي متابعة حالة شلتوت بنفسه. 

* يقام اليوم الثقافي لمصر في مدينة كوماسي مثل باقي المنتخبات المشاركة في البطولة وذلك بالتعاون مع مسئولي السفارة المصرية في غانا والذين يحرصون علي تواجد ممثل للسفارة مع الفريق والبعثة الاعلامية في كل مكان وعلي مدار نحو 20 ساعة يوميا حيث يتواجد كل من اسامة حمدي سكرتير ثالث السفارة وإبراهيم سعيد الملحق الدبلوماسي بالسفارة بشكل شبه دائم مع البعثة. .‏






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
الجالية اللبنانية في كوماسي تحتفل بالفراعنة
دعوة خاصة جداً علي العشاء.. 
بحضور جميع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني
* 




كوماسي: أحمد زهران

 
لبي منتخبنا الوطني دعوة الجالية اللبنانية في كوماسي لحضور حفل العشاء الذي أقيم خصيصاً علي شرف الفريق في النادي اللبناني بكوماسي احتفالاً بانتصارات الفراعنة في البطولة الأفريقية المقامة حالياً في غانا.. جاءت الدعوة تعبيراً عن الإعجاب الشديد من جانب الجالية اللبنانية في غانا والتي تشجع فريقنا بحرارة بعد العروض القوية التي قدمها وتأكيده عملياً بالسعي قدماً نحو الحفاظ علي لقبه الأفريقي الذي يحمله منذ عام .2006 

في جانب آخر أعلنت الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "الكاف" تلقي الملايين من الرسائل الالكترونية التي تساند نجم المنتخب المصري محمد أبوتريكة بعد تلقيه تحذيراً من الكاف إثر إظهاره شعاراً مسانداً لفلسطين خلال مباراة مصر أمام السودان في كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حالياً بغانا.. وأشار الموقع الرسمي للبطولة الأفريقية إلي أن الاتحاد الأفريقي تلقي العديد من الرسائل الالكترونية من مصريين وعرب من مختلف الجنسيات تعبر عن مساندتها لموقف أبوتريكة وكان أبوتريكة قد احتفل بالهدف الثاني في مرمي السودان السبت علي ستاد بابا يارا في كوماسي ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بالبطولة الأفريقية برفع قميصه ليظهر عبارة "تعاطفاً مع غزة" باللغتين العربية والانجليزية في إشارة للحصار المفروض علي الفلسطينيين من سكان القطاع ليتلقي بطاقة صفراء من الحكم البنيني كوفي كودجا فضلاً عن أن الاتحاد الأفريقي أكد أن أبوتريكة لن ينال أية عقوبة غير البطاقة الصفراء التي حصل عليها خلال المباراة. 

وعلي جانب آخر فقد تصدرت صورة أبوتريكة ورسالة تضامنه مع الفلسطينيين الصحف الصهوينية وقالت صحيفة يديعوت أحرونوت أن ما قام به أبوتريكة يتنافي مع القوانين الدولية الرياضية وأبرز موقع أموميديا الإسرائيلي الحادثة مشيراً إلي احتمال استبعاد أبوتريكة بعد أن كشف عن قميص مكتوب عليه عبارة تأييد للفلسطينيين. 

من جهة أخري تصدرت عناوين الموقع الرسمي لنادي ميدلسبره الانجليزي الذي يلعب في صفوفه لاعب خط وسط المنتخب المصري محمد شوقي مشاركة اللاعب في فوز منتخب بلاده الأخير علي نظيره السوداني بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة ضمن منافسات الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية ال26 بغانا .2008 

كما أشاد موقع البورو في تقريره بأداء شوقي الذي ساهم في فوز الفراعنة الثاني بالبطولة بلعبه المباراة كاملة والمساهمة في تصدر المنتخب المصري للمجموعة الثالثة والذي يكفيه نقطة واحدة في لقاء زامبيا القادم للتأهل إلي دور الثمانية. 
وتشهد مشاركة شوقي بكأس الأمم الأفريقية مؤازرة رائعة من جانب ناديه الانجليزي الذي يتابع باهتمام نتائج المنتخب المصري وأداء اللاعب بالبطولة. 

رشح أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري ونجم أندرلخت البلجيكي كل من كوت ديفوار وغانا إضافة إلي "الفراعنة" لنيل لقب بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم والمقامة حالياً في غانا وذلك علي ضوء نتائج ومباريات تلك المنتخبات حتي الآن وأكد حسن الذي حصل مؤخراً علي لقب ثاني أفضل لاعب في الدوري البلجيكي أن مباراة منتخب بلاده المقبلة أمام زامبيا ستكون في غاية الأهمية. مشيراً إلي أنها لا تقل عن مباراتي الكاميرون والسودان الماضيتين.. 

وأكد أنه اجتمع مع زملائه وأوضح لهم أن الفريق عبارة عن وحدة واحدة وأنه يجب عليهم الوقوف خلف التشكيل الذي يختاره الجهاز الفني ومساندته لأن فوزه في النهاية ينعكس علي الجميع.. وعن مشاركته في المباراة القادمة أساسياً من عدمه أكد اللاعب أن ذلك يعود لرؤية الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة موضحاً أن الأخير مطالب بأن يختار 11 لاعباً ويستبدل ثلاثة من إجمالي 23 وهي مهمة صعبة خاصة إذا كان اللاعبون في حالة فنية وبدنية طيبة.. 

كما أشاد حسن بتمتع منتخب بلاده في هذه البطولة بمميزات لم تكن موجودة من قبل وأهمها توافر البديل المناسب. مشيراً إلي أنه في بطولة 1998 ببوركينا فاسو لم يكن هناك بديل لحسام حسن مهاجم الفريق. أما في هذه البطولة فيوجد أكثر من بديل في كل المراكز. 

واختتم "الفرعون المصري" تصريحاته مبرراً عصبية اللاعب إبراهيم سعيد مع زملائه برغبته في تحقيق الانتصارات مع الفريق والمساهمة معه في الحصول علي اللقب للمرة الثانية علي التوالي والخامسة في تاريخه. . .‏





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*أبو تريكة أكثر لاعبى العالم شعبية
* 







ألف مبروك يا فنان  

القاهرة / أ ش أ / وكالات الأنباء العالمية / فاز لاعب الاهلى والمنتخب المصرى محمد أبو تريكة بلقب أكثر لاعبى العالم شعبية خلال الاستفتاء الذى أجراه الاتحاد الدولى للتأريخ والإحصاء.

وحصل أبو تريكة على أكثر من مليون صوت ليؤكد على جماهيريته وشعبيته التى تخطت الحدود الإقليمية وليضيف نجم الاهلى لقبا جديدا إلى ألقابه التى حصل عليها خلال الفترة الأخيرة.

وكان محمد أبو تريكة حافظ على صدارة الترتيب الذى يجريه الاتحاد الدولى لتأريخ وإحصاء كرة القدم من شهر ديسمبر الماضى وإستمر التصويت على اختيار أكثر لاعبى العالم شعبية من قائمة تضم 50 لاعبا حتى الثالث من يناير الجارى ، وتم إعلان النتيجة النهائية اليوم فقط على الموقع الاليكترونى للاتحاد.

وذكر بيان أصدره النادى الاهلى الاثنين إنه جاء فى المركز الثانى السعودى ياسر القحطانى مهاجم الهلال السعودى الذى حصل على عدد أصوات 613 الف و116 صوتا وحل العراقى يونس محمود لاعب نادى الغرافة القطرى فى المركز الثالث برصيد 583 الف و 769 صوتا. بينما جاء البرازيلى كاكا أحسن لاعب فى العالم فى عام 2007 وفقا للاستفتاء الذى أجراه الاتحاد الدولى ومجلة "فرانس فوتبول" فى المركز السابع.

وأشار البيان الى أن إجمالى عدد الأصوات فى الاستفتاء بلغ 2 مليون و727 الف و 458 صوتا وحصل أبو تريكة بمفرده على مليون و 17 الف و786 صوتا.. 






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبـأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
IFFHS يشرح أسباب فوز أبو تريكة
 بلقب اللاعب الأكثر الأكثر شعبية بالعالم
* 




بقلم: خالد طلعت  
 
قال الاتحاد الدولي للتأريخ والإحصاء IFFHS إن عدد السكان الكبير في أسيا وإفريقيا وتوافقهم في العادات والاتجاهات إضافة إلى شغفهم الشديد بكرة القدم رجحت فوز محمد أبو تريكة بلقب اللاعب الأكثر شعبية في العالم.

وذكر الاتحاد الدولي للتأريخ والاحصاء عبر موقعه الرسمي أن حصول أبو تريكة على اللقب متفوقا على كثير من الأسماء اللامعة عالميا أثار دهشة بعضهم ما يستوجب التوضيح.

وفيما يلي التوضيح الذي نشره الموقع:

1- الاستفتاء لم يكن خاصا بأفضل لاعبي العالم، ولكن أكثر لاعبي العالم شعبية وهناك فارق كبير بين الاثنين.

2- تعداد سكان أسيا أكثر بخمسة أضعاف من أوروبا (مصر أيضا من الدول صاحبة الكثافة السكانية الكبيرة)

3- حمى كرة القدم في مصر والبرازيل تفوق كثيرا مثيلتها في أوروبا (احتل أبو تريكة المركز الأول، فيما جاء البرازيلي روجيرو سيني حارس مرمى ساو باولو في المركز الرابع).

4- دول شمال أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط وغرب أسيا تشترك في كثير من الصفات والاتجاهات ويصوت مواطنوها كأنهم شخص واحد.

5- تؤثر وسائل الإعلام في هذه البلاد على سير التصويت عبر ذكر الاستفتاء من عدمه.

6- نسبة عشاق كرة القدم الذين يدخلون على شبكة الانترنت بصفة يومية في غرب أسيا أكثر منه في الدول الأوروبية من عمالقة اللعبة. 

7- اتضح من الاستفتاء أن اللاعبين الذين ينتقلون من نادي إلى أخر من أجل الحصول على مقابل مادي أكبر لا ينالون تعاطفا من الجماهير مثل اللاعبين الذين يمتلكون الولاء والانتماء لأنديتهم (حصل سيني الذي لم يترك ساو باولو أبدا على المركز الرابع بأصوات أكثر من نجوم مثل رونالدو ورونالدينيو وكاكا الذين يلعبون في أندية أوروبية كبيرة)....







لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
الأهلي يبحث تكريم أبو تريكة 
بلقب الأفضل شعبية في العالم
* 




بقلم: ياسر قاسم
    يبحث مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي تكريم نجمه محمد أبوتريكة بعد حصوله علي لقب اللاعب الأكثر شعبية في العالم والذي تفوق خلاله علي أبرز نجوم اللعبة العالميين.. وحصل محمد أبوتريكة علي أكثر من مليون صوت خلال الاستفتاء الذي أجري عن طريق الاتحاد الدولي للتأريخ والإحصاء بمشاركة أكثر من مليوني شخص علي مستوي العالم كله. 

وتفوق أبوتريكة بأكثر من 500 ألف صوت علي أقرب منافسيه السعودي ياسر القحطاني أفضل لاعب آسيوي في عام 2007 الذي حل ثانياً وتلاه اللاعب العراقي يونس محمود. 

من جهة أخري سادت حالة من التأييد والارتياح داخل القلعة الحمراء بين أعضاء النادي تجاه تصرف محمد أبوتريكة خلال مباراة المنتخب أمام السودان في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية عندما كشف عن شعار: "تعاطفاً مع غزة" الذي كان مكتوباً علي التي شيرت الذي ارتداه أسفل قميص المنتخب.. 

واتفق الأعضاء علي أن تصرف أبوتريكة كان أبسط تعبير عن شعور الملايين من العرب خاصة وأنه جاء بطريقة عفوية للغاية.  أكد محرم الراغب مدير النادي الأهلي أن تصرف أبوتريكة إنساني بالدرجة الأولي وطبيعي جداً مع ما يحدث تجاه الشعب الفلسطيني في غزة. 

قال الراغب إنه بالرغم من أن اللاعب كان يجب أن يستشير الجهاز الفني تفادياً لأي عقوبات إلا أنه تصرف يحسب له بكل تأكيد.. 

وقال حسام البدري الذي عاد من ألمانيا: إن تصرف أبوتريكة نبع من عاطفة وإحساس جميل بمعاناة الأشقاء في فلسطين....






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
قضية أحمد السيد تخيم علي معسكر المنتخب
اللاعبون تعاهدوا علي الفوز للبقاء في كوماسي
* 




الجمهورية 

  أثارت أنباء قضية اللاعب أحمد السيد نجم دفاع الأهلي القلق في معسكر منتخبنا الوطني حيث شعر اللاعبون بالحزن الشديد علي ما أصاب زميلهم وسارع البعض الي الاتصال بالقاهرة للتأكد من الخبر بالاضافة للاطمئنان علي آخر ما وصلت اليه تطورات الموقف .. 

لتطغي هذه القضية علي أجواء المعسكر في آخر 24 ساعة قبل لقاء الفريق المقرر اليوم مع المنتخب الزامبي في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الاول لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية السادسة والعشرين 2008 بغانا. 

وفي الوقت الذي حرص الجهاز الفني ومسئولو بعثتنا في كوماسي علي غلق ملف أبوتريكة سواء فيما يتعلق بشعار "تعاطفا مع غزة" أو. بسبب فوزه بجائزة افضل اللاعبين المشهورين والمحبوبين بين الجماهير تفجرت هذه المشكلة لتشغل اهتمام جميع اللاعبين سواء من نجوم الأهلي أو غيرهم من لاعبي الفرق الاخري في المنتخب ولذلك حرص الجهاز الفني علي الاجتماع باللاعبين وطالبهم بالتركيز في المباراة. 

وبالفعل تعاهد جميع اللاعبين علي الفوز في المباراة من اجل الحفاظ علي صدارة المجموعة وبالتالي البقاء في كوماسي حيث يستمر الفريق في حالة فوزه بصدارة المجموعة علي ان يلتقي في دور الثمانية مع ثاني المجموعة الرابعة في الدور الاول وفي حالة الفوز سيخوض مباراته في الدور قبل النهائي في كوماسي ايضا وهو ما يسعي له الفريق خوفا من ارهاق اللاعبين بسبب كثرة التنقلات بالاضافة الي عدم وجود الامكانيات الصالحة لاقامة الفريق في تامالي ومن ثم يسعي الفريق للحفاظ علي استقراره. 

وعد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة بالبقاء مع البعثة في كوماسي وعدم العودة الي القاهرة رغم ارتباطه بالعديد من الاعمال المهمة وذلك في حالة تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم والصعود كأول مجموعة حيث أراد زاهر تحفيز اللاعبين علي تحقيق الفوز وعدم اللعب علي التعادل الذي سيكون في غاية الخطورة. 

في نفس الوقت سادت حالة من التفاؤل جميع افراد البعثة قبل لقاء اليوم حيث يصر الجميع علي تحقيق الفوز لاستمرار انتصارات حامل اللقب والتي تمثل الكثير قبل خوض دور الثمانية في البطولة....







لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
المدرب حسن شحاته يفرض سياجا من السرية 
على تدريبات منتخب مصر قبل مباراة زامبيا !

* 




  كوماسى/أ ش أ/فرض حسن شحاته المدير الفنى للمنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم سياجا من السرية على المران الاخير للمنتخب الثلاثاء استعدادا لمباراة زامبيا فى الجولة الاخيرة للمجموعة الثالثة بكأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم التى تستضيفها غانا حاليا.

وصرح شوقى غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصرى الثلاثاء بأن حسن شحاته طلب عدم تواجد الصحفيين والاعلاميين فى التدريب الاخير الذى أداه المنتخب مساء الثلاثاء لخلق نوع من التركيز الشديد بين اللاعبين قبل اللقاء المصيرى أمام زامبيا الأربعاء.

وقال شوقى غريب إن الجهاز الفنى "اتخذ هذا القرار خوفا من وجود بعض الاعلاميين من الجانب الزامبى مما قد يكشف خطة لعب المنتخب فى المباراة وهو ما قد يربك حساباتنا" ...




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
زاهر: الانبهار بمنتخبنا ضاعف مسؤوليتنا للاحتفاظ باللقب

* 




كتب  كوماسي - (د.ب.أ)
 المصري اليوم 
 
 أعرب سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم، والمتواجد حالياً مع بعثة المنتخب في مدينة كوماسي الغانية عن سعادته بالفوز الكبير، الذي حققه الفريق علي نظيره السوداني ٣/صفر واقترابه كثيراً من التأهل للدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) للبطولة.

قال زاهر في حوار مع الصحفيين المرافقين للبعثة خلال تواجدهم في مقر إقامة البعثة بكوماسي: إن الفوز علي السودان لم يكن سهلاً بسبب الظروف التي أحاطت هذه المباراة.

ورفض زاهر الحديث عن موقف الفريق وفرصته في الأدوار التالية، وقال: إن الفريق لم يتأهل بعد، حيث يحتاج لنقطة علي الأقل في مباراته التالية بالمجموعة أمام زامبيا غداً «الأربعاء».

وأشار إلي أن تركيز الفريق وجميع أفراد البعثة يجب أن ينصب حالياً علي مباراة زامبيا وتحقيق الفوز فيها ليحرز الفريق النقطة التاسعة ويضمن صدارته المجموعة.

وأكد زاهر أن مباراة الكاميرون والنتيجة الكبيرة التي حققها المنتخب أمام أسود الكاميرون حملت المنتخب واللاعبين مسؤولية كبيرة تضاف إلي مسؤوليتهم في الدفاع عن لقبهم.

وأوضح أن هذا الفوز الكبير علي الكاميرون تسبب في الانبهار الشديد بالمنتخب في غانا مما ضاعف المسؤولية علي اللاعبين والجهاز الفني، نظراً لتحول الترشيحات لصالح الفريق بقوة علي عكس ما كان عليه الوضع قبل البطولة، عندما كانت الترشيحات لصالح المنتخب ضعيفة للغاية.

وأضاف أن مباريات المنتخبات العربية سوياً عادة ما تشهد هذا النوع من الحساسية الخاصة والمفرطة وهو ما ضاعف صعوبة المباراة علي المنتخب الوطني، ويضاف إلي ذلك مشكلة التصريحات، التي أطلقها محمد عبدالله «مازدا» المدير الفني للفريق السوداني، وكذلك واقعة اعتداء اللاعبين السودانيين علي طاقم التصوير الموفد من التليفزيون المصري، مما ضاعف المسؤولية علي لاعبي المنتخب.

وأشار زاهر إلي أن مشكلة طاقم التصوير المصري انتهت تماماً، نظراً للعلاقة القوية التي تربط البلدين، والصداقة الشخصية، التي تربطه هو نفسه بمجدي شمس الدين، رئيس البعثة السودانية، لموقعيهما في اللجنة التنفيذية بالاتحاد العربي للعبة.

وقال زاهر إن هذه العلاقة ساهمت في حل المشكلة سريعاً، خاصة مع حرص الطرفين علي تصفية الأجواء بين الفريقين قبل اللقاء، خوفاً من تصاعد الأمور بين الجماهير في المدرجات والمسؤولين داخل المقصورة، مشيراً إلي أن المشكلة حسمت تماماً في عشر دقائق، وأوضح أن شمس الدين حرص علي تهنئته بعد الفوز علي المنتخب السوداني.

وقال زاهر إنه يشفق علي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب حالياً، فالفريق لديه ١٥ أو ١٦ لاعباً علي الأقل يستحقون اللعب كأساسيين، وبالتالي يكون من الصعب علي الجهاز الفني الاختيار من بين القائمة التي تضم ٢٣ لاعباً.

وأشار إلي أن الجهاز الفني عاني في اختيار القائمة في هذه البطولة علي عكس ما كانت عليه الحال في بطولة عام ٢٠٠٦ عندما كان الأهلي في أوج تألقه والدليل وصوله لبطولة كأس العالم للأندية، بينما اختار الجهاز الفني القائمة هذه المرة من بين المشاكل التي تعانيها الأندية المصرية حالياً.

وأوضح زاهر أن الفريق الحالي يضم ١١ لاعباً جديداً لم يتواجدوا مع الفريق في بطولة عام ٢٠٠٦ وهو أمر جيد أن يحدث هذا التغيير، وأن يظل مستوي الفريق في تطور مستمر للأفضل.

وأشار إلي أنه يدرك جيداً غضب بعض اللاعبين لعدم المشاركة، ولكنه والجهاز الفني يعرفون جيداً كيفية التعامل مع هذه المشكلة، فلكل لاعب دوره ولكل لاعب الوقت، الذي يشارك فيه.

وقال إن البطولة الحالية تختلف كثيراً عن بطولة ٢٠٠٦، التي خاضها المنتخب بين جماهيره، بينما تتضاعف صعوبة البطولة هذه المرة، لأنها خارج ملعب الفريق، بالإضافة للتوقعات الكبيرة المنتظرة دائماً من حامل اللقب.

وعن المباراة أكد زاهر أن الشوط الأول شهد تأثير جميع الظروف التي أحاطت بالمنتخب، ومنها حساسية لقاءات المنتخبات العربية، وواقعة الاعتداء علي طاقم التصوير، والمسؤولية الكبيرة الملقاة علي عاتق اللاعبين بعد الفوز علي الكاميرون.

وأوضح أن ذلك كله كان سبباً في التوتر والارتباك في أداء الفريق، حيث أهدر عدداً من الفرص، بينما هدأ الفريق في الشوط الثاني فامتلك زمام المباراة مستغلاً الهدوء، الذي يتسم به أداء المنتخب السوداني في الشوط الثاني من مبارياته، بسبب تراجع اللياقة البدنية، التي يتفوق المنتخب المصري فيها علي نظيره السوداني. وأضاف أن نزول محمد أبو تريكة وأحمد حسن في الشوط الثاني ساهم في تغيير شكل الأداء في المباراة تماماً لصالح المنتخب، وأوضح زاهر أن المنتخب كان يستحق الفوز بخمسة أو ستة أهداف.

 وعن الفوز الكبير للمنتخب الكاميروني علي زامبيا قال زاهر: إن المنتخب الكاميروني ساعد فريقنا كثيراً بهذا الفوز الذي أضعف آمال المنتخب الزامبي، حيث يحتاج المنتخب الزامبي للفوز بفارق كبير يصل إلي أربعة أهداف ليخرج المنتخب المصري من البطولة إذا فاز المنتخب الكاميروني علي السودان غداً الأربعاء. وأشار زاهر إلي أنه بعد الفوز علي المنتخبين الكاميروني والسوداني لن يكون مقبولاً من المنتخب أن يحقق أي نتيجة سوي الفوز علي زامبيا.

وقال إنه لا يشعر بالقلق علي الاطلاق من وجود تذبذب في مستوي الفريق في بعض الفترات....




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
لاعب منتخبنا المصري أحمد حسن 
الأكثر مشاركة في الدورات الأفريقية
* 




  أصبح أحمد حسن قائد منتخبنا الوطني أكثر لاعبي الفراعنة خوضا لمباريات كأس الأمم الافريقية برصيد 22 لقاء بعد مشاركته في الشوط الثاني لمباراة مصر والسودان.  ودخل حسن بديلا في الدقيقة 57 من اللقاء الذي انتهي لصالح منتخبنا بثلاثية نظيفة. ليكسر الرقم المسجل باسم حسام حسن والبالغ 21 لقاء.  ويأتي نادر السيد وهاني رمزي في المركزين الثالث والرابع. إذ خاض كل منهما 20 مباراة.  

وقال حسن إنه سعيد بتحقيق هذا الإنجاز وتمني أن يكون دافعا له لتقديم مستويات أفضل مع الفراعنة في مشوارهم للحفاظ علي اللقب في غانا.  وأضاف أنا فخور بالرقم الجديد. والذي رفع من معنوياتي كثيرا علي الرغم من أنني لم أسع إليه ولكنه تحقق من خلال الحفاظ علي مستواي الذي أظهر به مع المنتخب وتابع إلا أن الهدف الأكبر دائما هو المنتخب ومساعدته علي التقدم في كأس الأمم الإفريقية ومحاولة الحفاظ علي اللقب الذي فزنا به في.2006 

ويتبقي لحسن مباراتين ليعادل رقم الحارس الإيفواري المعتزل آلان جواميني ويصبح ثاني لاعب في تاريخ البطولات الإفريقية خوضا للمباريات.  ويأتي ريجوبير سونج قائد الكاميرون علي رأس القائمة بخوض 29 مباراة عقب لقاء فريقه مع زامبيا...







لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
مباراة ودية بين المنتخب المصري ومنتخب الأرجنتين
* 




  يعلن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم تفاصيل المباراة الودية بين المنتخب المصري ومنتخب الأرجنتين يوم السبت المقبل في مؤتمر صحفي في القاهرة. يذكر أن مباراة الأرجنتين الودية كان قد تم الإعلان عن إقامتها يوم 24 مارس المقبل دون تفاصيل إضافية.

ويطير زاهر يوم الخميس المقبل إلى القاهرة قادما من غانا إذ يرافق بعثة المنتخب الوطني في غانا أثناء كأس الأمم الإفريقية. ويعود زاهر إلى غانا بعد الانتهاء مباشرة من المؤتمر لمرافقة المنتخب الوطني في غانا.

وكان المنتخب قد شارك في آخر مبارياته الودية مع أنجولا في إطار استعدادته لكأس الأمم الإفريقية وانتهت بالتعادل بثلاثة أهداف لكل منهما في المباراة التي أقيمت في لشبونة البرتغالية.....




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## محمود زايد

*يوم الحسم في كوماسي
المنتخـب الوطــني يلعــب علي الفـوز أمـام زامبيـا الليلــة
التاريـخ والخبـرة يرجحـان كفـة الفراعــة علي التماسـيح
في ختام الدور الأول بكأس الأمم الإفريقيـة 

يحاول المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم ان يقطع الشك باليقين عندما يواجه نظيره الزامبي في الخامسة مساء اليوم بتوقيت غانا السابعة بتوقيت القاهرة في إطار الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة لمباريات المجموعة الثالثة بنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في غانا‏.‏

ولو ان الظروف كانت طبيعية في مباريات المجموعة لضمن المنتخب التأهل لدور الثمانية بعد ان حقق الفوز في أول مباراتين علي الكاميرون والسودان ولكن جاء فوزالكاميرون علي زامبيا ليؤجل الإعلان عن اسمي الفريقين المتأهلين وترتيبهما إلي الجولة التي تقام الليلة في نفس التوقيت حيث يلعب المنتخب السوداني مع نظيره الكاميروني في مدينة تامالي‏.‏

الفوز او حتي التعادل يبعدنا عن قصة الاحتمالات وحساب النقاط إذ سيرتفع الرصيد إلي تسع نقاط في حالة الفوز أو سبع في حالة التعادل وهو رقم لم يقترب منه أي فريق وبالتالي يحصل منتخبنا علي المركز الأول مستريحا وهانئا بالإقامة في كوماسي لايخرج منها إلا إلي أكرا لأداء المباراة النهائية لو تأهل لها بحسابات كرة القدم منتخبنا هو الأقرب ليس للتأهل فقط ولكن لاحتلال المركز الأول وبمفاجآتها الكل امامها سواء لا فرق بين فريق انتصر في مباراتين وجمع ست نقاط وفريق خسر وليس في رصيده إلا ثلاث نقاط وعليهم جميعا انتظار ما سيحدث الليلة‏,‏ فربما صعد من كان قد ابعد عن هذا الأمل بمسافات وخرج من ظن المتابعون والمراقبون انه الأقرب وقبل ذلك الأحق‏.‏

ولم يكن المنتخب الزامبي يشكل بالنسبة لنا أي مشكلة كلما التقيناه في نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية فقد التقي الفريقان من قبل ست مرات وفاز في أربع وخسر في اثنتين وسجل‏12‏ هدفا ولم تهتز شباكه سوي ست مرات المواجهة الأولي كانت في البطولة التاسعة التي اقيمت في مصر عام‏1974‏ وفاز منتخبنا‏1/3‏ وسجل جمال عبدالعظيم وطه بصري وعلي أبوجريشة فيما احرز شيتالو هدف زامبيا والمواجهة الثانية كانت في البطولة الثامنة عشرة بالسنغال عام‏1992‏ وفازت زامبيا بهدف كالوشا بواليا والمواجهة الثالثة كانت في دور الثمانية للبطولة التي اقيمت في جنوب افريقيا عام‏1996‏ وفازت زامبيا‏1/3‏ وسجل لها اليجا ليتانا ودينيس لوتا وموتالي فيما احرز سمير كونة هدفنا الوحيد والمواجهة الرابعة كانت في بطولة بوركينا فاسو عام‏1998‏ وفاز الفراعنة برباعية نظيفة سجلها حسام حسن هاتريك وياسر رضوان اما المواجهة الخامسة فكانت في بطولة عام‏2000‏ في غانا ونيجيريا وفاز منتخبنا‏2/‏ صفر في مدينة كانو النيجيرية سجلهما ياسر رضوان وحسام حسن والمواجهة السادسة والأخيرة كانت في بطولة‏2002‏ التي أقيمت بمالي وفاز منتخبنا‏1/2‏ سجلهما احمد حسام ميدو وحازم امام بينما سجل كامبامبا هدف زامبيا الوحيد‏.‏

والطبيعي الليلة ان نفوز وبعدد كبير من الأهداف بمقاييس هذه البطولة وبداياتها التي اكدت ان المنتخب المصري هو الأفضل بدليل انه هزم الكاميرون والسودان واحتل المركز الأول في المجموعة دون مقاومة تذكر من أي فريق‏.‏

وليس من المنطقي ان يخسر البطل وحامل اللقب امام واحد من أقل الفرق المشاركة في البطولة بأكثر من ثلاثة أهداف ويودع البطولة رغم انه تجاوز هذا الخطر في أول جولتين ولكن لاثوابت في كرة القدم وقد تحدث المواجهة وان رفضتها الحقائق والأرقام ولفظها الواقع الذي يقول ان الفراعنة هم الأفضل والأحق ولو تعقدت الحسابات ولن تحسم إلا في الجولة الأخيرة‏!‏

باختصار الفوز او حتي التعادل هو التطور الطبيعي لنتائج الفريق في الدور وهما كفيلان بإبعادنا عن القيل والقال اما الخسارة فتتطلب فتح الدفاتر من جديد ومراجعة الحسابات والنقاط والأهداف واللعب النظيف وتكون القرعة هي الملاذ الأخير اذن الحل بأقدام اللاعبين وهم قادرون علي التعامل في مثل هذه المواقف لأن الجميع يدركون ان في الفوز الكثير من المكاسب التي ستمتد آثارها إلي دور الثمانية‏.‏

تدريبات ما قبل المباراة والمحاضرات تشير كلها إلي ان الجهاز الفني لم يعترف بعد بالتأهل وانه يعتبر المباراة علي درجة كبيرة من الأهمية لذا فهو دائم التحذير للاعبين من الاسترخاء والثقة الزائدة وعدم التعامل مع الموقف بجدية حتي لاتنقلب الأمور ونشرب من الكأس التي شرب منها المنتخب المغربي الذي خرج من الدور الأول علي عكس ما قالت مباراته الأولي وان كان هذا لن يمنع من بدء الاستعداد لدور الثمانية اثناء المباراة حسب نتيجتها إذ تقتضي الظروف في هذه الحالة راحة المجهدين وحماية الذين يحملون انذارا‏.‏

وليس هناك مايخفيه حسن شحاتة وباتريك فيري عن بعضهما فكل الأوراق مكشوفة وكل طرف يعرف نقاط القوة والضعف في الآخر ويعرف كيف يتعامل مع المباراة طبقا للهدف الذي حدده منها‏.‏*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
مصر تتعادل مع زامبيا 1/1
وتتصدر المجموعة الثالثة !!
* 




تأهل منتخب مصر عن المجموعة الثالثة الى الدور ربع النهائي بعد ان تعادل مع منتخب زامبيا بهدف لكل منهما ... وبهذه النتيجة يتصدر المنتخب المصري المجموعة بسبع نقاط يليه الكاميرون بست نقاط بينما يخرج منتخبا زامبيا والسودان من البطولة. 

وكان المنتخب المصري يكفيه التعادل للتأهل بينما كان على الكاميرون هزيمة المنتخب السوداني حتى يضمن مكانا في الدور ربع النهائي. احرز هدف مصر في الدقيقة الخامسة عشرة اللاعب عمرو زكي من تمريرة من سيد معوض من هجمة مرتدة. أما هدف زامبيا فأحرزه قائد الفريق كاتونجا في الدقيقة السابعة والثمانين من تسديدة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء. 

 وبهذه النتائج سيلتقي المنتخب المصري مع ثاني المجموعة الرابعة التي تلعب آخر مباراتها غدا بين فريقي تونس وانجولا ، والسنغال وجنوب افريقيا. وكان المنتخب المصري قد فاز في مباراته السابقة على المنتخب السوداني بثلاثة اهداف مقابل لا شيء...





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
بأداء متواضع .. 
منتخب مصر في دور الثمانية

تحليل شامل لمباراة مصر وزامبيا
* 



  كوماسى (غانا)/أ ش أ/تعادل المنتخب المصرى الاول لكرة القدم مع نظيره الزامبى بهدف لكل منهما فى المباراة التى أقيمت بينهما مساء الاربعاء على أستاد بابا يارا بمدينة كوماسى.

وجاء ذلك ضمن مباريات الجولة الثالثة والاخيرة للمجموعة الثالثة لمنافسات البطولة وبذلك تأهل المنتخب المصرى الى دور الثمانية متصدرا المجموعة بسبع نقاط.

أحرز هدف المنتخب المصرى الوحيد اللاعب عمرو زكى فى الدقيقة 15 من الشوط الاول وتعادل للمنتخب الزامبى اللاعب كاتونجو فى الدقيقة 42 من الشوط الثانى.

وبهذه النتيجة ارتفع رصيد منتخب مصر إلى 7 نقاط فى المركز الاول للمجموعة وتأهل لدور الثمانية بينما احتل المنتخب الزامبى المركز الثالث برصيد 4 نقاط وخرج من البطولة.

جاءت المباراة متوسطة المستوى من الفريقين وبدأ الشوط الاول بداية حذره للخوف من الهدف المبكر على الرغم من ان المنتخب المصرى لعب بتشكيل مغاير للمباراتين السابقتين واعتمد المنتخب الزامبى على اغلاق منطقة وسط الملعب وتضييق المساحات على نجوم المنتخب المصرى كما اعتمدوا على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة التى شكلت بعض الخطورة على مرمى الحضرى.

بينما لم ينجح نجوم المنتخب المصرى فى فرض سيطرتهم على منطقة المناورات فى اغلب فترات الشوط الاول وان كان الدفاع متألق من شادى محمد ووائل جمعة الذى فرض رقابة لصيقة على مهاجمى زامبيا بالاضافة الى هانى سعيد الذى كان له دور كبير فى التوازن الدفاعى المصرى.

بينما لم يظهر الترابط والتجانس بين لاعبى وسط الملعب محمد شوقى وحسنى عبد ربه ومن امامهم أحمد حسن وقام الجناحان سيد معوض وأحمد فتحى بدور مؤثر فى افشال هجمات زامبيا بينما لم يجد عماد متعب وعمرو زكى المساندة الجيدة من وسط الملعب.

وفى الدقيقة الثانية عشرة يقود كاتونجو اول هجمة منظمة للفريق الزامبى ولكن يسددها ضعيفة فى يد الحارس عصام الحضرى فى المقابل لم يقدم المنتخب المصرى مستواه المعروف ونجح الدفاع الزامبى فى فرض السيطرة على مهاجمى مصر على الرغم من بعض السيطرة فى منتصف الملعب الا انها لم تشكل اى خطورة على مرمى زامبيا.

واعتمد المنتخب الزامبى على تضييق المساحات فى وسط الملعب وفى الدقيقة 15 ينطلق أحمد فتحى من العمق ويمرر الكرة لسيد معوض الذى يلعبها عرضية يحولها عمرو زكى بقوة فى شباك زامبيا مسجلا الهدف الوحيد للمنتخب المصرى.

وبعد الهدف يضغط المنتخب الزامبى لتحقيق التعادل على حساب الدفاع ولم تشكل هجماتهم اى خطورة على مرمى عصام الحضرى واعطى ذلك الفرصة لمنتخب مصر فى شن العديد من الهجمات المرتدة السريعة التى شكلت خطورة كبيرة على مرمى زامبيا.

بينما امتاز لاعبو زامبيا بالتسديدات القوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء وفى الدقيقة 32 يسدد احمد فتحى كرة قوية ترتد من العارضة الخارجية ثم يلعب النشط سيد معوض عرضية تمر من فوق رأسى عمرو زكى وعماد متعب وتصل لحسنى عبد ربه الذى يسددها عالية جدا وتبقى الدقائق المتبقية من الشوط الاول دون خطورة حقيقية على اى من المرميين لينتهى الشوط الاول بتقدم المنتخب المصرى 1 / صفر.

وفى الشوط الثانى اختلف الاداء كثيرا حيث فرض المنتخب الزامبى سيطرته على بداية هذا الشوط واعتمد على الهجمات المنظمة التى شكلت خطورة حقيقية على مرمى الحضرى وذلك لوجود مساحات خالية فى خط وسط مصر فى حالة الهجوم مع بطء الارتداد للدفاع.

وقام الكابتن حسن شحاته باجراء تغييرين لادارة المباراة فنيا وتكتيكيا حيث أشرك محمد أبو تريكة ومحمد زيدان بدلا من أحمد حسن وعمرو زكى للسيطرة على منطقة وسط الملعب ولعمل زيادة عددية فى المنتصف لصد هجمات المنتخب الزامبى مبكرا قبل الوصول الى مرمى عصام الحضرى.

فى المقابل لم يظهر خط وسط المنتخب المصرى بمستواه المعروف فى بداية الشوط وسيطر المنتخب الزامبى على منتصف الملعب بفضل الانتشار الجيد والتمركز الصحيح ولكن عاب لاعبوه الخشونة الزائدة مع لاعبى المنتخب المصرى وكانت هناك العديد من الاخطاء تستحق الطرد ولكن الحكم كان يكتفى بالانذار او عدم احتساب اى شىء.

وفى الدقيقة 33 يشرك الكابتن حسن شحاته اللاعب ابراهيم سعيد بدلا من عماد متعب ليرتد المنتخب المصرى للدفاع ويختفى الهجوم المصرى تماما ثم ينطلق محمد ابو تريكة من منتصف الملعب ويسدد ضعيفة فى يد الحارس الزامبى.

واضاع اللاعب الزامبى شمانجا فرصة مؤكدة فى الدقيقة 39 بعدما سدد كرة قوية ولكن الحضرى يخرجها ببراعة وبعد الفرصة بدقيقتين ينجح كابتن منتخب زامبيا فى تسجيل هدف التعادل لبلاده فى الدقيقة 41 بعد ان تلقى كرة عرضية يسيطر عليها فى غياب الدفاع المصرى ويسددها قوية على يمين الحارس عصام الحضرى.

وبعد الهدف يحاول المنتخب المصرى اضافة الهدف الثانى ولكن دون جدوى ودون خطورة حقيقة على مرمى زامبيا فى المقابل واصل المنتخب الزامبى سيطرته على مجريات اللقاء مستغلا الاندفاع الهجومى للاعبى مصر وشكلت هجمات المنتخب الزامبى خطورة حقيقة.

وتركزت خطورة المنتخب المصرى فى الدقائق الاخيرة عن طريق الاختراق من العمق والهجمات المرتدة السريعة من ناحية سيد معوض ولكن الدفاع الزامبى ومهارة حارس مرماه حالت دون تسجيل اى اهداف اخرى لمصر لتنتهى المباراة بتعادل الفريقين 1 / 1 وتأهل المنتخب المصرى الى دور الثمانية متصدرا للمجموعة الثالثة برصيد 7 نقاط...







لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخبنا..علي أبواب السعادة
يواجه أنجولا اليوم.. وعينه علي المربع الذهبي
شحاته للمدافعين: ممنوع اقتراب فلافيو من مرمي الحضري

 علي استاد "بابا يارا" بمدينة كوماسي الغانية وفي الخامسة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت غانا "السابعة بتوقيت القاهرة" يسعي منتخبنا الوطني إلي قطع خطوة جديدة علي طريق الدفاع عن لقبه الغالي عندما يلتقي فهود أنجولا في الدور الثاني "دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية السادسة والعشرين" والمقامة حاليا في غانا. 
يستحوذ منتخبنا علي الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز باللقب "خمس مرات" وستكون مواجهة المنتخب الانجولي في مباراة اليوم فرصة رائعة للتقدم خطوة جديدة علي طريق الدفاع عن اللقب خاصة وان المنتخب الانجولي صعد للمرة الأولي في تاريخه إلي دور الثمانية.. ولذلك فان منتخبنا علي ابواب السعادة وهو يواجه انجولا وعينه علي الفوز للوصول للمربع الذهبي. ورغم الفارق الكبير بين المنتخبين في الخبرة والتاريخ والانجازات تبدو المواجهة بين الفريقين اليوم في قمة الاثارة نظرا للمستوي الرائع الذي وصل اليه المنتخب الانجولي في السنوات القليلة الماضية ليدفعه الي مناطحة الكبار في القارة السمراء بل ومنافستهم أحيانا مثلما فعل في البطولة الحالية حيث حجز مكانه بجدارة بين الكبار في دور الثمانية للبطولة. 
ربما يكون المنتخب المصري قد شق طريقه بنجاح إلي الدور الثاني في البطولة بعدما حجز قمة المجموعة الثالثة في الدور الأول للبطولة بالتغلب علي الكاميرون 4/2 والسودان 3/صفر والتعادل مع زامبيا 1/1 لكنه لم يجد نفسه في مواجهة سهلة بدور الثمانية كما كان يطمع ويتمني فالمنتخب الانجولي أيضًا شق طريق نحو الدور الثاني بنجاح كبير وحافظ علي سجله خاليا من الهزائم في الدور الأول للبطولة حيث تعادل في المباراة الأولي مع جنوب افريقيا 1/1 بعد ان كان قاب قوسين او ادني من تحقيق الفوز في هذا اللقاء قبل ان تستقبل شباكه هدفا قبل ثلاث دقائق من نهاية المباراة. 
في المباراة الثانية فجر المنتخب الانجولي كبري مفاجآت الدور الأول في البطولة الحالية بالفوز علي نظيره السنغالي 3/1 ليقترب خطوة كبيرة من تحقيق حلم الصعود للدور الثاني في البطولة الأفريقية للمرة الأولي في تاريخه ثم نجح الفريق الانجولي في الحفاظ علي نظافة شباكه في المباراة الثالثة له في المجموعة وتعادل سلبيا مع نظيره التونسي. 
بعيدا عن النتائج تباين أداء الفريقين في الدور الاول بشكل كبير ففي الوقت الذي حافظ فيه المنتخب الانجولي علي مستواه في المباريات الثلاث بل وارتقي اداؤه تدريجيًا بدأ منتخبنا البطولة بشكل جيد ثم تراجع تدريجيا حتي وصل لادني درجات الاداء في نهاية مباراته مع زامبيا.. ولذلك يحتاج احفاد الفراعنة وهو لقب المنتخب المصري الي الارتقاء مجددا بمستواهم في مباراة اليوم والعودة لما كانوا عليه في الشوط الاول امام الكاميرون أو الشوط الثاني في مباراة السودان إذا أرادوا عبور عقبة فهود أنجولا السمر والتأهل للدور قبل النهائي. 
تشير جميع المؤشرات من خلال تدريبات الفريقين في اليومين الماضيين ومنها تدريب المنتخبين علي نفس الاستاد الذي تقام عليه المباراة أنهما سيخوضان اللقاء بخطة متوازنة مع السعي للحسم المبكر وعدم الانتظار حتي الشوط الثاني أو الوقت الاضافي خاصة وان عنصر اللياقة لن يكون لصالح منتخبنا.. ولذلك قد يلجأ المنتخب الانجولي إذا فشل في هز الشباك مبكرًا إلي استدراج منتخبنا للوقت الاضافي أو لضربات الترجيح التي تدرب عليها لاعبو انجولا كثيرا. 
وإذا كان شحاتة لم يعلن التشكيل وفضل كالمعتاد الابقاء عليه سرا حتي قبل المباراة مباشرة فإنه من المنتظر أن يعود إلي نفس التشكيل الذي لعب به مباراة الكاميرون مع تغيير طفيف في وسط الملعب لصد الهجمات الانجولية بعيدا عن منطقة الجزاء خاصة وان تعليمات الجهاز الفني تركزت حول ضرورة عدم دخول فلافيو أو أي مهاجم انجولي آخر إلي منطقة الجزاء بينما يتولي عصام الحضري حارس مرمي الفريق مهمة التصدي لأي تسديدات من خارج المنطقة بشرط عدم ترك الفرصة للاعبي أنجولا للتسديد دون الضغط عليهم ومضايقتهم. 
ويحاول الجهاز الفني اللعب بخطة متوازنة تعتمد في المقام الأول علي فرض الرقابة علي أبرز المهاجمين في انجولا.. من خلال الظهر.. هاني سعيد ووائل جمعة وفي الناحية اليسري سيد معوض واليمني أحمد فتحي والوسط محمد شوقي وحسني عبدربه ومحمد ابوتريكة ومحمد زيدان وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي. ومن الجاهزين محمود فتح الله واحمد حسن وعمر جمال ومحمد فضل. 
في محاولة لاخراج اللاعبين من جو الملل وانعاشهم قبل المباراة المرتقبة امام نظيره الانجولي اليوم الاثنين في الدور الثاني "دور الثمانية" لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية 2008 بغانا حرص الجهاز الفني علي اصطحاب جميع اللاعبين ظهر أمس إلي مطعم احد الفنادق اللبنانية في مدينة كوماسي لتناول وجبة الغداء.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب الوطني يدخل منطقة الأشواك في البطولة الإفريقية
الليلة‏..‏ يواجه أنجولا في لقاء حاسم بدور الثمانية‏..
‏ وطريقة خاصة للتعامل مع فلافيو وجيلبرتو
اللقب والتاريخ وأشياء أخري ترفع اسهم منتخب مصر
في التأهل علي حساب الغزلان السوداء‏!‏




يدخل المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم منطقة الأشواك والمطبات الافريقية الصعبة رسميا عندما يلتقي في السابعة مساء اليوم ـ بتوقيت القاهرة ـ مع انجولا علي أرض استاد بابا يارا في مدينة كوماسي في اطار دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية غانا‏2008.‏

وفي مثل هذه الادوار لا مجال للتردد والانتظار لانه لابد من فائز‏,‏ إذا لم يعلن عن الوقت الاصلي للمباراة يتم اللجوء لوقت اضافي مدته نصف ساعة علي شوطين‏,‏ فإذا استمر التعادل فهي اذن ركلات الترجيح من نقطة الجزاء التي يصعد سعيد الحظ فيها للعب في المربع الذهبي أمام الفائز من كوت ديفوار وغينيا في المباراة التي جرت بينهما مساء أمس‏,‏ وسنوالي نشر نتيجتها في الطبعات التالية‏...‏ ولو كان هذا الفائز هو منتخبنا فسينتظر في كوماسي ضيفه الجديد‏.‏

وبعد لقاء منتخبنا‏,‏ وتحديدا في العاشرة والنصف مساء بتوقيت القاهرة يقام اللقاء الاخير في دور الثمانية بين تونس اول المجموعة الرابعة والكاميرون ثاني المجموعة الثالثة‏.‏

وبالرغم من ان المباراة بين حامل اللقب وقوة صغيرة لم تعلن عن نفسها إلا منذ عامين فقط إلا أنها أخذت لنفسها أهمية خاصة‏,‏ واكتسبت حساسية لم نكن سنسمع عنها لولا وجود فلافيو وجيلبرتو في صفوف الغزلان السوداء‏!‏ لم يكن مشوار الفراعنة إلي دور الثمانية كما رسمه كثيرون بل ربما خالفهم وطرح توقعاتهم أرضا ولكن التحول الجديد أنعش الآمال في الصدور ودفعنا لان نلعب علي البطولة ونطمع في الكأس مهما كثر مريدوها وزاد طالبوها وتنافس عليها كبار المتنافسين‏.‏

ولولا الفوز العريض علي الكاميرون بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين في الضربة الاولي لكان تأهل منتخبنا إلي هذا الدور محل شك لانه دفعنا دفعا للفوز علي السودان بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل والتعادل‏1/1‏ مع زامبيا في ختام الدور الاول لنتصدر المجموعة ونجلس في كوماسي نستقبل ضيوفنا من المجموعات الاخري والذين نتمني ان يستمروا في التوافد ليكن الرحيل إلي أكرا العاصمة لاداء المباراة النهائية‏.‏

منتخبنا يلعب هذه المباراة بوصفه بطل المجموعة الثالثة بعد ان احتل مركزها الاول برصيد سبع نقاط من ثلاث مباريات فاز في اثنتين علي الكاميرون والسودان وتعادل في المباراة الاخيرة أمام زامبيا وسجل ثمانية أهداف واهتزت شباكه ثلاث مرات فيما صعد المنتخب الانجولي كثاني المجموعة الرابعة برصيد خمس نقاط جمعها من الفوز علي السنغال‏1/3‏ والتعادل مع جنوب افريقيا‏1/1‏ ومع تونس بدون أهداف سجل خلالها أربعة أهداف ولم يدخل مرماه سوي هدفين فقط‏.‏

وليس هذا هو الفارق الوحيد بين الفريقين اللذين يحتفظان الليلة بآمالهما كاملة في التأهل لدور الاربعة بل الفارق الاكبر في السمعة والتاريخ إذ ان المنتخب المصري شارك في‏20‏ دورة للنهائيات الافريقية من بدايتها حتي نهايتها في النسخة الحالية التي تحمل الرقم‏26‏ وفاز باللقب خمس مرات محققا رقما قياسيا لم يسبقه اليه احد بينما الفريق الانجولي انتظر‏40‏ عاما حتي يشارك في البطولة لاول مرة وكان ذلك في جنوب افريقيا وخرج من الدور الاول بعد هزيمتين‏,‏ وتعادل وكررها في البطولة التالية في بوركينا فاسو عام‏1998‏ وودعها ايضا من الدور الاول بعد ان أوقعته القرعة في المجموعة الثالثة مع جنوب افريقيا وكوت ديفوار وناميبيا حيث خسر مباراتين وتعادل في واحدة‏..‏ اما المرة الثانية فكانت في بطولة‏2006‏ التي أقيمت بمصر وجاءت نتائجه مخيبة للآمال وخرج من الدور الاول مما دعا البعض للتساؤل حول احقية الفريق في التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم في المانيا عام‏2006‏ علي حساب المنتخب النيجيري حيث حقق فوزا وحيدا علي توجو‏2/3‏ بعد ان خسر من الكاميرون‏1/3‏ وتعادل مع الكونغو الديمقراطية بدون أهداف‏.‏

ويلعب المنتخب الانجولي بطريقة‏2/4/4‏ ويعتمد مدربه لويس أوليفيرا علي المحترفين في الدوري البرتغالي والمحلي‏,‏ وايضا فلافيو وجيلبرتو المحترفين في الدوري المصري ويلعب الفريق كرة جماعية متوازنة ويتميز بالسرعة والانسجام بين عناصره ويعتمد علي نجمه مانشو المحترف في مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي‏..‏ ونجح هذا المدرب الوطني الذي تولي مسئولية الفريق في عام‏2003‏ خلفا للبرازيلي اسماعيل كوتز في ان يصعد به إلي نهائيات كأس العالم ثم نهائيات البطولة الافريقية في عامي‏2006‏ و‏2008.‏

كما يصل الفارق بين تأسيس الاتحاد المصري ونظيره الانجولي إلي أكثر من‏50‏ عاما إذ تأسس الاخير عام‏1979‏ وانضم للاتحاد الدولي عام‏1981.‏

إذن بمقاييس كرة القدم توجد فجوة كبيرة بين الفريقين إذ لايمكن ان نضع التاريخ الكروي المصري في مقارنة مع نظيره الانجولي ولكن الطفرة الافريقية في اللعبة التي شهدتها السنوات الاخيرة تضع المباراة علي المستطيل الاخضر رغم كل ما قيل عن الارتياح النفسي بين لاعبينا وأعضاء الجهاز الفني لهذا اللقاء الذي جاء بديلا لمواجهة الشقيق التونسي لما في هذه اللقاءات من حساسية عربية‏,‏ ولما يحمل لقاء الفريق في دور الثمانية لبطولة غانا ونيجيريا في عام‏2000‏ من ذكريات أليمة للفراعنة الذين فازوا في كل مباريات الدور الاول ثم خرجوا بهدف من ركلة جزاء سجلها خالد بدرة‏!‏

ولايمكن القول ان هناك مايستدعي المغامرة من الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا بقيادة حسن شحاتة في هذه المباراة التي يعتبرها عنق زجاجة‏,‏ كما ان التشكيل لن يحمل جديدا إلا في اضيق الحدود وتدور بشأنه الان مناقشات حول من يبدأ هل هو محمود فتح الله العائد من الايقاف لحصوله علي انذارين بعد الاداء الجيد أمام الكاميرون والسودان ام شادي محمد الذي أجاد في لقاء زامبيا وتبقي المعادلة الصعبة‏:‏ هل يبدأ محمد أبو تريكة أم محمد زيدان وكلاهما صاحب بصمة في الدور الاول‏..‏ أم يشاركان معا‏..‏ وكلها أشياء لاتعلن إلا بعد المحاضرة الاخيرة التي يلقيها المدير الفني قبل التوجه إلي الملعب مباشرة‏.‏

المباراة التي يديرها الحكم الياباني يوشي ناشيمورا ويساعده فيها مواطنه تورا سانجارا والكوري الجنوبي سانج هاي جونج خارج التوقعات ويعمل لها الفريقان الف حساب تحسبا لكل الاحتمالات حتي ان الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا حرص علي أداء ركلات الجزاء في كل تدريب‏!‏

قصة فلافيو وجيلبرتو مع منتخب مصر قبل ان يلتقي المنتخبان المصري والانجولي في لقاء اليوم الرسمي التقيا لقاء عابرا في استاد بابا يارا أثناء تدريبهما استعدادا للمباراة‏,‏ ولكنه لقاء عن بعد إذ بمجرد ان سمع مصطفي ترك مسئول العلاقات العامة المرافق للبعثة أصوات سيارات الشرطة التي تسير خلف الفريق الانجولي حتي سارع إلي اصدار تعليمات لرجال الاستاد بإغلاق الملعب حتي ينتهي الوقت المحدد لتدريب المنتخب الوطني‏..‏ وفجأة ظهر الفريق الانجولي في المدرجات فما كان من الجهاز الفني إلا ان أنهي ركلات الترجيح التي كان يتم التدريب عليها وانصرف الجميع من الملعب بسرعة ولم يلتق فلافيو وجيلبرتو مع لاعبي الاهلي‏.‏

وظهرت الثقة علي وجوه لاعبي المنتخب الانجولي خاصة فلافيو الذي دخل في فاصل دعابة وضحك مع زملائه واستعراض عندما نزل الفريق إلي أرض الملعب لاجراء تدريبات الاحماء فيما بدا جيلبرتو شاردا بدون حذائه وادي تدريبات خفيفة‏!‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

أبو تريكة رجل المناسبات الكبري في المنتخب الوطني



نجح لاعب الوسط المهاجم محمد ابو تريكة في فرض نفسه رجلا للمناسبات الكبري في فترة وجيزة من مسيرته الكروية سواء مع فريق الاهلي او منتخب بلاده مصر وهو سيسعي الي تأكيد هذه السمعة عندما يقود الفراعنة اليوم امام انجولا ضمن دور الثمانية للنسخة السادسة والعشرين من نهائيات كأس امم افريقيا لكرة القدم‏.‏

ويعتبر ابو تريكة بين اهم اللاعبين في تشكيلة المنتخب الوطني وقد قاده الي احراز اللقب القاري للمرة الخامسة في تاريخه قبل عامين في القاهرة علي حساب كوت ديفوار بركلات الترجيح حيث سدد الركلة الترجيحية الاخيرة والحاسمة‏.‏

بدأ ابو تريكة مسيرته الكروية علي غرار اغلب لاعبي كرة القدم في الاحياء الشعبية وعندما بلغ‏21‏ عاما اقترح عليه احد اصدقائه القيام بتجربة في نادي الترسانة‏,‏ ثاني اكبر ناد في منطقة الجيزة بعد الزمالك‏,‏ فنجح في الاختبارات وانضم الي صفوفه عام‏2000‏ وقاده من الدرجة الثانية الي الاولي وتوج هدافا له في الموسمين التاليين قبل ان ينتقل الي الاهلي في يناير‏2004‏ فكان احد الاسباب الرئيسية في عودة الاخير الي منصات التتويج محليا وقاريا وعالميا‏.‏

وسجل ابو تريكة‏13‏ هدفا في‏12‏ مباراة خاضها مع الاهلي في النصف الثاني لموسم‏2003-2004‏ وانهي الموسم في المركز الثاني علي لائحة الهدافين‏,‏ علما بانه ثاني افضل هداف في مباراة الدربي بين الاهلي والزمالك بتسجيله‏7‏ اهداف حتي الان خلف المهاجم حسام حسن‏(5‏ مع الاهلي و‏4‏ مع الزمالك‏).‏

وكان تألق ابو تريكة في موسمه الاول مع الاهلي بوابته الي المنتخب الوطني حيث خاض مباراته الدولية الاولي في مواجهة ترينيداد وتوباجو في‏31‏ مارس‏2004‏ وسجل خلالها اول اهدافه الدولية‏,‏ علما بانه سجل‏5‏ اهداف في مبارياته الدولية الست الاولي وهو سجل حتي الان‏10‏ اهداف في‏28‏ مباراة‏.‏

وقاد ابو تريكة الاهلي الي لقب الدوري المحلي‏3‏ مرات وكأس مصر مرتين والكأس السوبر المصرية‏3‏ مرات والكأس السوبر الافريقية مرتين وبطل مسابقة دوري ابطال افريقيا عامي‏2005‏ و‏2006‏ وسجل هدف الفوز في مباراة الاياب امام الصفاقسي التونسي في الدور النهائي في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع‏,‏ كما قاده الي بطولة العالم للاندية عامي‏2005‏ و‏2006‏ وحل ثالثا في النسخة الاخيرة كما توج هدافا لها برصيد‏3‏ اهداف‏.‏

وخاض ابو تريكة‏(28‏ عاما‏)70‏ مباراة مع الاهلي العام قبل الماضي دون خسارة وقاده الي احراز لقب الدوري والكأس وكأس النخبة‏.‏
وتوج ابو تريكة افضل لاعب في مصر‏4‏ مرات متتالية اعوام‏2004‏ و‏2005‏ و‏2006‏ و‏2007.‏

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك لمصر
التأهل للمربع الذهبي  * 







ألف مبروك لمصر الفوز على أنجولا  




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبـأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  ألف مبرووووك الفوز بالمباراة...  :xmas 7: 
 :xmas 7:   ألف مبرووووك التأهل للمربع الذهبى..  :xmas 7: 
 :xmas 7:  وعقبال الفوز بالكأس أن شاء الله..  :xmas 7:

----------


## عزة نفس

مليون مبروك للفراعنة

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*

المشيئة الإلهية 
تنقذ عمرو زكي من الموت غرقا 
قبل مباراة ساحل العاج بأمم أفريقيا
* 




كتب: شريف الحناوي

  كـاد مهاجم مصـر اللاعب عمرو زكي أن يتعرض للموت غرقا .. أثناء مداعبة أحد الأشخاص له بدفعه في أحد حمامات السباحة لولا المشيئة الألهية وإنقاذ المحيطين به .. وقد  نجا اللاعب عمرو زكي مهاجم المنتخب المصري من الموت بأعجوبة عندما تعـرض للـغـرق بحمام السباحة التابع لأحد المطاعم اللبنانية في غانا. 

وذكر مراسلنا .. أن المنتخب كان يتناول وجبة الغداء بذلك المطعم ظهر الثلاثاء، وبعد انتهاء زكي من غدائه قام شخص مجهول الهوية (حتى الآن) بمداعبته ودفعه داخل حمام السباحة .. 

فقام صاحب المطعم فور شعوره بتعرض عمرو زكي للغرق بالقفز داخل حمام السباحة واخراج اللاعب الذي كان قد ابتلع المياه ...، إلا أنه تم إسعاف اللاعب فورا وإنقاذه من الموت الذي كان قريبا منه لولا فضل الله وسرعة المحيطين به. 

وأشار مراسلنا إلى أن رهبة الموقف ومفاجأته بالإضافة إلى أن الواقعة جاءت بعد إكمال اللاعب أكله مباشرة كانت السبب في ابتلاع زكي للماء وتعرضه للغرق لولا مشيئة الله التي حافظت على سلامة اللاعب...




ألف سلامة عليك يا كابتن عمرو






لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ملخص كامل لدور الثمانية 
( ربع النهائي ) غانا 2008
* 




قائمة الهدافين لأمم أفريقيا غانا 2008

صامويل إيتو ( الكامـــــــيرون ) 5 أهــداف

حسني عبدربه ( مـصـــــــــــــر ) 4 أهداف 

مانوتشو جونكالفيز ( أنجـــــولا ) 4 أهداف

ديديــه ديروجـــبا ( كوت ديفوار ) 3 أهداف

سالمون كالـــــو ( كوت ديفوار ) 3 أهداف

سفـيـــان علـــودي ( المغــرب ) 3 أهداف




حسني عبد ربه ( نجم منتخب مصر )

شهد الدور الربع النهائي نتيجيتين مختلفتين لفرقنا العربيه في البطوله  ... فالفراعنه بالرغم من ظهورهم بمستوى متوسط جدا ... الا انه بمجهود بعض اللاعبين استطاع الفراعنه اقتناص هدفين عن طريق نجمي المنتخب في المباراه ... ليتاهل الفراعنه لمواجهة منتخب الافيال في مباراه ستكون قويه وتاريخيه من اجل التاهل للمباراه النهائيه  ... , 

في الناحية الاخرى خرج نسور قرطاج بعد اداء مشرف جدا امام اسود المنتخب الكاميروني ...  فبعد اداء هزيل في بداية المباراه نجح النسور في العوده للمباراه  ... واحراز التعادل بعد ان قاموا بتضييق الخناق على لاعبي الكاميرون طوال المباراه ...  الا ان الاخطاء الدفاعيه ذهبت بمجهود النسور طوال المباراه  ... ليخرج نسور قرطاج من ربع النهائي ليلتقي المنتخب الكاميروني مع صاحب الارض والجمهور منتخب غانا  ... من اجل تحديد هوية الطرف الاخر في المباراه النهائيه لمونديال افريقيا 2008 ...


بذلك تكون مباريات دور الاربعه ( نصف النهائي ) من البطوله كالاتي :


الخميس 7 فبراير 2008

غانـــــا vs الكاميرون ( 19.00 بتوقيت القاهرة )

كوت ديفوار vs مصر ( 22.30 بتوقيت القاهرة )





كل التوفيق للفراعنه بالفوز على كوت ديفوار 
والصعود والتأهل للمباراه النهائية باذن الله تعالى




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك لمصر  * 







ألف مبروك لمصر الفوز على كوت فوار 




حقق المنتخب المصرى فوزاً كبيراً على نظيره الإيفواري بنتيجة 4/1 فى بطولة الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حالياً بغانا .. ليتأهل المنتخب إلى المباراه النهائية من البطولة .. قدم المنتخب المصرى مباراة جيدة تليق بحامل لقب البطولة الذى بعث برباعيه جميلة فى مرمى ساحل العاج رسالة تحذير بأن الفراعنه قادمون ليحصلون على اللقب.

وقد سجل الهدف الأول للمنتخب المصري اللاعب أحمد فتحي على اثر تسديدة قوية جداً ترتطم بمدافع ساحل العاج لتغير اتجاهها وتتهادى إلى المرمى من الشوط الأول.

وفي الشوط الثاني من ركنيه عرضية يسدد برأسه اللاعب عمرو ذكي ليحرز لمصر الهدف الثاني .. وفي نفس الدقيقه .. يعدل المنتخب الإيفواري النتيجه بإحرازه الهدف الأول في محاوله من للحاق بالمباراه . 

ومن تمرير طوليه من ضربة مرمى لعصام الحضري إلى منطقة جزاء ساحل العاج .. يستحوذ عمرو زكي على الكره ويباغت الجميع بتسديده صاروخيه لا تصد ولا ترد ليحرز الهدف الثالث لمصر والثاني له لتصبح النتيجة 3/1. 

وفي الوقت بدل الضائع من الشوط الثاني .. ينفرد النجم محمد زيدان بالمرمى ويمررها عرضيه ولا أروع إلى القادم من الخلف محمد أبو تريكه .. ليسددها قذيفه في المرمى لتنتهني المباراه بفوز مصر الساحق بأرعه أهداف مقابل هدف واحد وتصعد للمباراه النهائية .







لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبـأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
المنتخب المصري يصعد إلى نهائي أفريقيا 
بفوز كبير علي كوت ديفوار 4 /1 
* 




حقق المنتخب المصري حلم الكرة العربية و صعد إلى نهائي بطولة الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا بغانا بعد أن الحق منتخب كوت ديفوار هزيمة ثقيلة بنتيجة 4 / 1 في مباراة أكثر من رائعة قدمها نجوم المنتخب الوطني و تألق كل اللاعبين بداية من عصام الحضري الذي زاد عن مرماه ببسالة و استطاع ببراعة انقاذ أكثر من كرة خطيرة من دروجبا و رفاقه .. المنتخب المصري صعد إلى النهائي ليلعب مع الكاميرون علي اللقب الأفريقي يوم الأحد القادم .

 


تشكيل الفريق 
 المنتخب المصري حقق الفوز الكبير علي كوت ديفوار بمجهود الرجال عصام الحضري و هاني سعيد و شادي محمد و وائل جمعه و سيد معوض و أحمد فتحي و حسني عبد ربه و أحمد حسن و أبو تريكة و عمرو زكي و عماد متعب و محمود فتح الله و محمد زيدان و إبراهيم سعيد بقيادة المعلم حسن شحاته و معاونيه .

 


الشوط الأول  
بدأ الشوط الأول من مباراة مصر و كوت ديفوار بفتؤة جس نبض لم تستمر طويلا و تمر الدقائق الخمس الأولي دون خطورة هنا و هناك و بعد مرور عشر دقائق يضغط منتخب كوت ديفوار و يسدد دروجبا كرة قوية يمسكها الحضري .. في الدقيقة 12 يحصل المنتخب المصري علي ضربة ركنية ترتد إلى أحمد فتحي الذي يسدد بقوة تصطدم بأحد المدافعين و تسكن شباك مرمي كوت ديفوار مسجلا الهدف الأول للمنتخب المصري ..

في الدقيقة 15 محاولة ايفوارية للتسجيل لكن وائل جمعه ينقذ الكرة في الوقت المناسب .. و في الدقيقة 20 تسديدة من المجتهد عمرو زكي يشتتها دفاع كوت ديفوار .. في الدقيقة 24 هجمة منظمة للمنتخب تنتهي بتسديدة من أحمد فتحي خارج المرمي ..

 
في الدقيقة 26 ينقذ الحضري هدف مؤكد من دروجبا و هو علي بعد خطوات من المرمي .. و في الدقيقة 31 تسديدة من أبو تريكة بجوار القائم .. و بعد تغيير كوت ديفوار لحارس مرماها أبو بكر بالي تستمر الندية و الإثارة من الطرفين ..

في الدقيقة الرابعة من الوقت بدل الضائع ضربة رأس قوية من دروجبا ينقذها الحضري و يشتتها حسني عبد ربه لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم مصر 1 / صفر .





الشوط الثاني  

مع بداية الشوط الثاني يحاول منتخب كوت ديفوار الضغط علي الدفاع المصري بحثا عن هدف التعادل .. و في الدقيقة الثالثة يواصل الحضري تألقه و ينقذ هدف مؤكد من ضربة رأس قوية من دروجبا .. و مرت العشر دقائق الأولي من الشوط الثاني وسط أكثر من هجمة إيفواريه تصدي لها ببراعة الدفاع المصري بقيادة وائل جمعه و هاني سعيد و شادي محمد ..

 
و في الدقيقة 13 يبعد الحضري ضربة حرة مباشرة إلى ضربة ركنية و تشهد الدقيقة 16 الهدف الثاني للمنتخب المصري عن طريق عمرو زكي من ضربة رأس قوية تهز شبكة منتخب كوت ديفوار و في أقل من دقيقة يسجل كوت ديفوار و في أقل من دقيقة يسجل عبد القادر كيتا الهدف الأول للمنتخب الإيفوارى و تستمر سخونة المباراة .. و في الدقيقة 22 هدف ثالث للمنتخب المصري للاعب عمرو زكي من تسديدة قوية بعد مراوغة مدافع كوت ديفوار ..

 
في الدقيقة 24 تسديدة من عمرو زكي بجوار القائمة و بعدها تسديدة أخري من كونية بجوار قائم الحضري و تزداد سخونة المباراة .. و في الدقيقة 90 يسجل أبو تريكة الهدف الرابع للمنتخب المصري من تمريرة زيدان و يعلن بعدها منتخب كوت ديفوار الإستسلام ليطلق الحكم بعدها صافرة نهاية المباراة بفوز كبير لمنتخب مصر 4 / 1 .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Suη SЋINE

ألف مليون مبروك 

ويارب عقبال الكاس لمصرنا

----------


## عزة نفس

الف مليون مبروووووووووك للفراعنه الي رفعو راسنا ويارب للنهايه 
وشكرا للحضري الاسد الجسور وابو تريكه وعمرو ذكي وكل ابطالنا الفراعنه

----------


## nour2005

الف مبروك لمصر 
حقيقي خبر جميل ومفرح 
يا رب دائما الافراح بالنجاح دائمة 
ومن نجاح لآخر باذن الله

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
أبو تريكه يتعرض لتفتيش شديد قبل اي مباراه 
* 






ذكر القائمين على المنتخب المصري انهم استاؤو من تفتيش اللاعب محمد ابو تريكه .. قبل اي مباراة ويأتي ذلك بعد الكتابه التي أظهرها في مباراة منتخب مصر أمام السودان .. والتي كتب فيها على فانيلته عباره عن غزه المحتله .. ويأتي هذا التفتيش نتيجة أن الصحف الأسرائيليه شنت حمله واستنكرت ماقام به ابو تريكه عجيبه .. 

والجدير بالذكر ان اللاعب أبو تريكه قد أظهر كتابة عن الرسول عندما قام الرسام الدينيماركي برسم رسوم  تسئ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. بالتوفيق لأبو تريكه الشجاع وبالتوفيق للمنتخب المصري أمام الكاميرون .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
مصر تلقن ساحل العاج درسا بفنون 
الكرة وتصل لنهائي بطولة افريقيا
* 




  (غانا) (رويترز) - قدم منتخب مصر أداء خططيا رائعا ليلقن منتخب ساحل العاج المكتظ بالنجوم درسا لا يُنسى ويفوز عليه بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد يوم الخميس في الدور قبل النهائي لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم في كوماسي ليصعد للمباراة النهائية ويواصل مسيرته الواثقة نحو الحفاظ على اللقب.

وسيقابل منتخب مصر الذي فاز بكأس أمم افريقيا الماضية على أرضه على حساب ساحل العاج أيضا المنتخب الكاميروني في المباراة النهائية يوم الاحد المقبل في أكرا علما بأن الفريقين تقابلا في الدور الاول وانتصر الفراعنة 4 -2.

وضع أحمد فتحي منتخب مصر في المقدمة بعد مرور 12 دقيقة عندما قابل كرة مرتدة من منطقة الجزاء بعد ركلة ركنية بتسديدة بقدمه اليمنى اصطدمت بسالومون كالو لاعب تشيلسي الانجليزي وتحولت الى المرمى.

وضاعف المهاجم المتألق عمرو زكي النتيجة في الدقيقة 62 عندما تفوق على رقيبه كولو توري لاعب ارسنال الانجليزي وقابل كرة عرضية إثر ركلة ركنية بتسديدة قوية بالرأس في مرمى ساحل العاج. لكن الأفيال عادت للمباراة بعد دقيقة واحدة عبر عبد القادر كيتا الذي أطلق تسديدة قوية ذهبت على اثرها في الزاوية البعيدة لمرمى الحارس المصري عصام الحضري.

وبعد انطلاقة فردية من زكي راوغ خلالها كولو توري سدد مهاجم الزمالك المصري من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الزاوية البعيدة ليزيد غلة حامل اللقب في الدقيقة 67. وبدد محمد أبو تريكة آمال ساحل العاج في إنقاذ موقفها عندما تلقى تمريرة متقنة داخل منطقة الجزاء من البديل محمد زيدان ليسكن الكرة بسهولة مرمى الافيال في نهاية اللقاء.

بدأ حسن شحاتة مدرب مصر المباراة بتشكيلته المعتادة باستثناء اشتراك أحمد حسن قائد الفريق من البداية بدلا من محمد شوقي المصاب فيما اعتمد الفرنسي جيرار جيلي مدرب ساحل العاج على تشكيلته الهجومية التي تضم لاعبين من عينة ديدييه دروجبا وارونا دينداني وكيتا وكالو.

ولم تمر أكثر من 12 دقيقة حتى وضع فتحي مصر في المقدمة قبل أن يسدد كرة قوية خارج الملعب من عند حافة منطقة الجزاء بعد مجهود جيد من حسني عبد ربه في الدقيقة 25. وروض دروجبا كرة عرضية من ارثر بوكا وسط مدافعي مصر وبدا وأنه في الطريق لتسجيل هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 29 لكن تسديدته تصدى لها الحضري من مدى قريب.

ورد أبو تريكة بعد ثلاث دقائق بتسديدة مباغتة بقدمه اليسرى أخطأت مرمى ابو بكر باري حارس ساحل العاج بأمتار قليلة. وتلقت آمال ساحل العاج ضربة قوية في الدقيقة 38 عندما اضطر جيلي لاستبدال باري بالحارس البديل ستيفان لوبوي بعد اصابة حارس لوكيرين البلجيكي دون احتكاك.

وجاءت أفضل فرص ساحل العاج في الشوط الاول في الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع عندما ارتقى دروجبا فوق جميع مدافعي مصر ليقابل تمريرة عرضية من بوكا إثر ركلة ركنية بتسديدة قوية بالرأس ارتدت من جسد الحضري قبل أن يبعدها عبد ربه من أمام قدم دينداني الذي كان يتأهب لمتابعة الكرة في المرمى.

وكاد دروجبا أن يعادل النتيجة بعد ثلاث دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني عندما قابل برأسه تمريرة عرضية من ايمانويل ايبوي في الجهة اليمنى لكن الحضري أنقذها بسرعة استجابة مذهلة. واختبر بوكا الحارس المصري بتسديدة قوية من ركلة حرة في الدقيقة 59 بيد أن الحضري حولها الى ركلة ركنية.

وعلى عكس سير اللعب ضاعف زكي النتيجة في الدقيقة 62 قبل أن تعود ساحل العاج للمباراة في الدقيقة التالية بواسطة كيتا. لكن زكي المتألق عزز تقدم مصر بتسجيله هدف الفراعنة الثالث في الدقيقة 67 الأمر الذي أحبط دروجبا ورفاقه بشكل ملحوظ.

وحاول منتخب ساحل العاج الاعتماد على التسديد البعيد بعدما فشل في اختراق الدفاع المصري الصلب الا أن الحضري كان متألقا وأنقذ مرماه في عدة مناسبات فيما اقترب المصريون من زيادة الغلة عن طريق تسديدة من زكي في الدقيقة 70 تبعتها تسديدة أخرى من سيد معوض في الدقيقة 72 حولها لوبوي الى ركنية.

وبدد أبو تريكة أي أمل لساحل العاج في العودة للمباراة عندما أحرز الهدف الرابع من هجمة مرتدة في الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم :
توقعت الفوز علي كوت ديفوار
* 






طارق الأدور

  أكد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة أنه توقع الفوز علي كوت ديفوار قبل بداية المباراة موضحاً أن لاعبينا قدموا واحدة من أفضل مبارياتهم في هذه البطولة . أضاف أن الأداء الرجولي والمستوي المتميز الذي يتمتع به لاعبونا هو السبب الرئيسي وراء تحقيق هذا الإنجاز الكبير بالوصول إلي المباراة النهائية للبطولة الإفريقية. 

أشار زاهر إلي أن مباراة الكاميرون سيكون لها حسابات خاصة وأننا جاهزون لهم ... كل التمنيات الطيبة لمنتخبنا القومي بالفوز على الكاميرون والعودة بالكأس إن شاء الله ...




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
راديو فرنسا : 
عبدربه العقل المدبر للفراعنة
* 




كتب  باريس &#171;أ.ش.أ&#187;    8/2/2008 

 لفت اللاعب حسني عبدربه، نجم خط وسط منتخب مصر بأدائه المتميز مع الفراعنة في كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حاليا بغانا، أنظار الأندية الأوروبية التي تسعي للتعاقد معه. وذكر راديو فرنسا الدولي أن حسني عبدربه برز مع منتخب مصر في حملته للدفاع عن لقبه، كصانع ألعاب متميز وعقل مدبر للفريق.

وفي تقرير مطول له حول المنتخب المصري قال إن حسني عبدربه استغل غياب صانع الألعاب المتميز أحمد حسن، أحسن لاعب في أمم أفريقيا 2006، عن المباراة الأولي أمام الكاميرون بسبب الإيقاف، فتحمل مسئولية قيادة منتخب بلاده، وكان عند حسن الظن بتسجيله ثنائية، وهو ما أجبر المدير الفني حسن شحاتة علي تجديد الثقة فيه في المباريات التالية.

ولم يتأخر عبدربه في التألق، سواء في الشق الدفاعي، من خلال قطعه تمريرات كثيرة للمنتخبات المنافسة، أو في الشق الهجومي من خلال تمريراته الحاسمة وأهدافه التي بلغت حتي الآن 4 أهداف وضعته في المركز الثاني علي لائحة الهدافين بفارق هدف واحد خلف الكاميروني صامويل إيتو.

وقد جذب أداء عبدربه في البطولة حتي الآن اهتمام العديد من الأندية الأوروبية للحصول علي خدماته منها نيوكاسل وبولتون الإنجليزيان وباريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي وفناربخشة التركي.

وبدأ حسني عبدربه &#171;24 عاما&#187; مسيرته الكروية مع نادي الإسماعيلي، وكان أصغر لاعب في صفوفه، عندما أحرز لقب بطل الدوري موسم 2001 ـ 2002 .

وساهم عبدربه في إحراز الفراعنة لقب بطولة أمم أفريقيا للشباب عام 2003 والتأهل إلي نهائيات كأس العالم التي أقيمت في الإمارات حيث لفت أنظار أكبر الأندية الأوروبية مثل يوفنتوس الإيطالي وأرسنال الإنجليزي ونانت وستراسبورج &#171;فرنسا&#187; إلا أن الإسماعيلي رفض الاستغناء عن خدماته.

وقاد عبدربه الإسماعيلي إلي نهائي النسخة الأولي لدوري أبطال العرب عام 2003 وخسرها أمام الصفاقسي التونسي، وفي العام التالي استدعي للمرة الأولي لصفوف المنتخب الأول للمشاركة معه في بطولة أمم أفريقيا في تونس، وكان أصغر لاعب في البطولة.

وفي صيف عام 2005، انضم عبدربه إلي ستراسبورج بعقد لمدة 5 أعوام، ولعب معه 22 مباراة فقط، قبل أن يتعرض للإصابة التي حرمته من المشاركة قبل أسبوع واحد مع المنتخب في نهائيات كأس أمم أفريقيا عام 2006 . وهبط ستراسبورج للدرجة الثانية نهاية موسم 2005 ـ 2006 واقترح عبدربه عودته إلي الإسماعيلي لعدم تأقلمه علي أجواء الاحتراف في فرنسا، فأعاره ستراسبورج لمدة عام إلي الإسماعيلي، قبل أن تثار ضجة كبيرة بين فريقه والنادي الأهلي، وهي القضية التي من المنتظر أن يتخذ الفيفا قراراً بشأنها مع نهاية الشهر الجاري. ونقل راديو فرنسا الدولي عن حسني عبدربه قوله إنه يسعي إلي تعويض غيابه عن النسخة السابقة للبطولة، التي جرت في مصر منذ عامين، علماً بأن غيابه كان بسبب الإصابة.

وأوضح عبدربه أن أي لاعب يحلم بإحراز اللقب الأفريقي، إلا أنه كان سيئ الحظ، حين تعرض للإصابة قبل بدء فعاليات النسخة الخامسة والعشرين منذ عامين، وهو ما حرمه من المساهمة في إنجاز زملائه بالفوز بالكأس للمرة الخامسة في تاريخ الفراعنة.

وأضاف نجم خط وسط المنتخب أن الشعب المصري بأكمله فرح باللقب قبل عامين، مشيراً إلي أن المساهمة في الإنجاز شعور استثنائي لا مثيل له، وقال عبدربه إن الفراعنة جاءوا إلي غانا للدفاع عن اللقب، معرباً عن اعتقاده بأن الفريق برهن للمشككين في قدراته قبل انطلاق البطولة، أنه جدير بالدفاع عن اللقب .





لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
مـصـــر.. سهرت حتي الصباح
مظاهرات الفرح تجتاح شوارع 
القاهرة وجميع الأقاليم ....

* 




بمجرد أن أطلق حكم سيشل إيدي ماييه صافرة انتهاء مباراة مصر وكوت ديفوار مساء أمس.. انطلقت مظاهرات الفرح في كل شوارع القاهرة والمحافظات بتأهل منتخبنا الوطني لنهائي كأس الأمم الأفريقية بعد فوزه الكبير والكاسح علي منتخب كوت ديفوار 4/1 في مباراة تاريخية. 

خرجت مسيرات الفرح في الشوارع ابتهاجاً بالفوز الكبير في شوارع القاهرة والإسكندرية وباقي المحافظات وتكدست الشوارع بالجماهير بعد أن كانت قد خلت تماماً من السيارات والمارة أثناء المباراة. 

رفعت الجماهير أعلام مصر وظلت تهتف بأسماء النجوم وخاصة عصام الحضري وعمرو زكي ومحمد أبوتريكة. 
لم يصدق أحد أن تنتهي المباراة بهذه النتيجة الكبيرة بعد أن كانت معظم التوقعات تتجه لصالح منتخب كوت ديفوار أقوي فرق البطولة. 

أرجعت الجماهير الفوز إلي الروح القتالية التي أدي بها اللاعبون المباراة.. كما أشادت بالحضري وقالت إنه كان نجم المباراة الأول.. كما أشادت بعمرو زكي الذي سجل أغلي هدفين. 




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
سمير زاهر :
يارب.. كمل فرحتنا

حازم الهواري:
 حقاًمنتخبنا "سيد" أفريقيا

* 





محمد مجاهد

  أكد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم خلال اتصال هاتفي معه عقب انتهاء المباراة: اثبت منتخبنا الوطني أنه صاحب اليد العليا في البطولة منذ بدايتها حتي الوصول لنهائي البطولة عن جدارة واستحقاق ... 

واضاف زاهر: اثبت الجهاز الفني قدرته الفائقة علي ترويض الاسود والافيال والنسور وكل هذه الفصائل والوصول لنهائي لم يكن بضربة حظ أو وليد صدفة وإنما منظومة متكاملة شارك فيها الجميع.. 

اتحاد الكرة اعطي كل الثقة لجهازه الفني بقيادة المعلم حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان وكمال عبدالواحد وسمير عدلي والدكتور أحمد ماجد وحسام الابراشي وحسنين حمزة وعبدالله عامل الادوات كل فرد أدي واجبه تماما. قال رئيس الاتحاد ربنا يوفقنا في نهائي البطولة يوم الأحد القادم أمام الكاميرون وأقول يارب تتم فرحتنا نحن أسياد الكرة الأفريقية. 

تحدث المحاسب حازم الهواري رئيس البعثة قال حقاً نحن اسياد افريقيا قدمنا كرة القدم الحقيقية الخالية من الشوائب.. اداء فني علي أعلي مستوي بتخطيط مصري غير مستورد قاده صاحب الفرحة الذهبية المايسترو حسن شحاتة الذي قاد المباراة بثقة واقتدار وتفوق علي كل الاجانب الذين لعب امامهم. 

اضاف رئيس البعثة لابد أن نقدم كل التقدير لجميع اللاعبين علي الصورة الرائعة التي قدموها والرباعية غير المسبوقه بفضل الروح العالية والجدية ولذلك أقول تعظيم سلام لحسن شحاتة وفرقته..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

* ألف مبررررروووووووك الفوز على كوت ديفوار...  
 ألف مبررررررووووووك التأهل للنهائى أفريقيا ...  
 وياااارب تكمل فرحتنا بالفوز بالكأس أن شاء الله... *

----------


## Saudi_Arabia

الف الف الف مبروك للمنتخب المصري (منتخب الرجال)
الي رفعوا راس العرب كلهم 

وانشاء الله الفرحه الكبيره لما يأخذ كاس افريقيا....

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
الحضري.. أسعد كل المصريين

أحمد ناجي : 
أداؤه العالي.. 
وراء الانتصارات الكبري 
علي الأسود والأفيال
* 




ياسر قاسم

أجمع خبراء حراسة المرمي علي أن عصام الحضري الحارس العملاق استطاع أن يشرف مصر بحق ويلعب دورا رئيسيا في تأهل منتخبنا إلي نهائي البطولة الإفريقية للمرة الثانية علي التوالي ويلاقي الكاميرون في نهائي مكرر لعام .1986 
قال أحمد ناجي مدربه بالأهلي إن عصام الحضري حاجة تشرف بالفعل فهو وصل إلي أقصي مراحل النضج في حراسة المرمي. 

أكد ناجي أن ردود أفعال الحضري اسطورية وثباته الانفعالي أكثر من رائع. 

أشار ناجي إلي أن الحضري لم يهتز خلال المباراة إطلاقا بل حافظ علي تركيزه طوال الوقت حتي في أصعب اللحظات. 
أكد ناجي أن المستوي الذي ظهر عليه الحضري هو المتوقع منه فهو حارس صاحب امكانيات هائلة تظهر في أشد اللحظات صعوبة خاصة إذا ما كان تركيزه عاليا. 

وقال أيمن طاهر مدرب حراس المرمي بفريق الزمالك إن الحضري سد منيع بالفعل ويحسب له دوره الكبير في الوصول للنهائي الإفريقي. 

أكد أن الحضري تميز بتصديه للهجمات في التوقيت المناسب دائما واتخاذ القرارات السليمة في كيفية التعامل مع التسديدات أو الكرات العرضية. 

وأكد حسن مختار أن الحضري يستحق الحصول علي امتيازفي هذا اللقاء فهو حارس قدير مع مرتبة الشرف. 
قال حسن مختار إن الحضري لا يُسأل عن الهدف الذي سكن مرماه فالتسديدة صعبة وقوية ووسط زحام ومع ذلك حاول معها لكنه لم يلحق بها بسبب السرعة. 

أضاف أن أفضل لقطة للحضري هي التي تصدي فيها لضربة رأس دروجبا من علي بعد أقل من متر وهو ما يدل علي رد فعله السريع والقوي. .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
منتخب الفراعنة &#171;الأبطال&#187;.. 
فرّجوا العالم علي &#171;الأفيال&#187;* 




8/2/2008 
 المصري اليوم

منتخبنا عزف أحلي سيمفونية.. وسحق كوت ديفوار برباعية تاريخية ... عزف المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم أحلي سيمفونية كروية، وأصبح علي بعد خطوة واحدة من تحقيق حلمه في الفوز بلقبه الأفريقي السادس، وتأهل إلي نهائي بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية السادسة والعشرين، المقامة حالياً بغانا بعدما حقق فوزاً كبيراً علي نظيره الإيفواري، وتغلب عليه 4/1 مساء أمس علي ملعب &#171;بابا يارا&#187; بمدينة كوماسي في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة الأفريقية.

ويلتقي &#171;الفراعنة&#187; في الدور النهائي بعد غد &#171;الأحد&#187; مع الكاميرون الملقب بـ&#171;الأسود التي لا تقهر&#187; الذي تغلب علي المنتخب الغاني المضيف 1/صفر، علي ملعب &#171;أوهين دجان&#187; في العاصمة الغانية أكرا. وأخفق المنتخب الإيفواري الملقب بـ&#171;الأفيال&#187;

 في الثأر لهزيمته أمام المنتخب الوطني في نهائي البطولة الأفريقية الماضية، التي أقيمت في مصر عام 2006، حيث فاز المنتخب الوطني حينذاك بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية، ليتوج بلقبه الأفريقي الخامس، ويسجل الرقم القياسي في الفوز بالبطولة.

شهدت المباراة قمة الإثارة، وتقدم المنتخب الوطني بعد 11 دقيقة فقط من البداية بهدف سجله أحمد فتحي، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم الفراعنة 1/صفر. وفي الشوط الثاني سجل عمرو زكي الهدفين الثاني والثالث في الدقيقتين 62 و67، وأضاف محمد أبوتريكة الهدف الرابع في الثواني الأخيرة من المباراة. بينما كان الهدف الوحيد للمنتخب الإيفواري من نصيب عبدالقادر كيتا، وسجله في الدقيقة 63..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
ليكيب الفرنسية : فوز مصر بالاربعة 
يؤكد أن لقب 2006 لم يكن وليد الصدفة* 



 باريس/أ.ش.أ/أكدت صحيفة "ليكيب" الفرنسية أن الفوز الكاسح الذى حققته مصر مساء الخميس على كوت ديفوار فى الدور قبل النهائى لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية بأربعة اهداف مقابل هدف واحد أن حصول مصر على لقب بطل كأس الامم الافريقية الماضية التى جرت نسختها الخامسة والعشرين بمصر لم يكن وليد الصدفة.

وقالت الصحيفة إن القدرات المهارية الفردية للاعبى كوت ديفوار لم تكن كافية للتغلب على الأداء الجماعى المنظم للمنتخب المصرى الذى انهى نجم هجومه عمرو زكى اى شك فى وصول مصر للنهائى بعد أن سجل هدفه الثانى والثالث لمصر, بعد أن راوغ المدافع الكاميرونى يمينا ويسارا ليطلق قذيفة أرضية على يمين الحارس الايفوارى حتى قبل أن يفيق المدافع الكاميرونى من اثار المراوغة.

وقالت الصحيفة إن امتلاء منتخب كوت ديفوار بنجوم يزيد سعرهم على 180 مليون يورو (مليار و600 مليون جنيه تقريبا) لم يكن كافيا فى مواجهة الفراعنة الذين جردوا منتخب كوت ديفوار الرهيب من ارقامه القياسية فى البطولة الحالية, بعد أن حقق الافيال قبل مباراة مصر الفوز 4 مرات فى 4 مباريات دون تعادل واحد, فضلا عن نجاحهم فى إمطار مرمى الخصوم بالاهداف الى أن وصل الى رصيدهم من الاهداف الى 13 هدفا مقابل هدف واحد فقط منى به مرماهم.

وأشارت الصحيفة الى أن الكاميرون كان يمكنها مع ذلك أن تغير مجرى المباراة لو احتضنت شباك مصر احدى تسديدات النجم دروجبا (فى الدقائق 28 و 48 و 51), غير أن امسية الخميس كانت بحق امسية الحارس الفرعون عصام الحضرى.

وابرزت ليكيب تصريحات جيرار جيلى المدير الفنى لمنتخب كوت ديفوار الذى أكد أن اليوم لم يكن يوم كوت ديفوار وأنه لم يكن يتوقع هذه الهزيمة الثقيلة لكن ذلك لا يمنع أن المصريين ادوا اداءً جيدا خلال المباراة.

ورفض جيلى القاء مسئولية الهزيمة الثقيلة على خروج الحارس الاساسى لكوت ديفوار بسبب الاصابة . مشيرا الى أن خروج الحارس الاساسى ونزول البديل لم يكلفه اكثر من استنفاد تغيير من الغييرات الثلاث لا اكثر ولا أقل.

وتساءلت ليكيب فى ختام تعليقها على المباراة: هل سيعطى الفوز الكبير الذى حققته مصر دفعة معنوية كبيرة للفراعنة فى النهائى الافريقى لتكرار فوزهم الكبير على الكاميرون فى الدور الاول؟ ترى الصحيفة الفرنسية أن الاجابة ستكون أمام الجميع مساء الاحد القادم عندما تحاول مصر الاحتفاظ بلقبها للمرة الثانية على التوالى, وزيادة عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة لست مرات لتبتعد اكثر عن الجميع برقمها القياسى فى عدد مرات الفوز بالمونديال الافريقى فيما ستحاول الكاميرون مزاحمة مصر بالفوز بالبطولة للمرة الخامسة..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
دروجبا يعتدي علي أحمد سليمان
* 




8/2/2008 
المصري اليوم
 بمجرد أن أطلق الحكم السيشيلي إيدي ماييه صافرته بنهاية الشوط الأول، وأثناء مغادرة اللاعبين أرض الملعب، حاول المهاجم الإيفواري الاعتداء علي أحمد سليمان، مدرب حراس مصر دون أي سبب، وربما غيظاً من تصدي الحضري لرأسيته في الدقيقة الأخيرة من هذا الشوط.

وتدخل لاعبو المنتخب الوطني لحماية سليمان، وكادوا يشتبكون مع لاعبي كوت ديفوار، لكن الحكم تدخل وأنهي الموقف..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
العروض الأوروبية تنهال علي &#171;أحمد فتحي&#187;* 



كتب : محمد الشرقاوي ومحيي وردة
8/2/2008 
وضع تألق أحمد فتحي، الظهير الأيمن، اللافت للنظر مع المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم في بطولة الأمم الأفريقية الحالية مسؤولي لجنة الكرة بالنادي الأهلي في موقف بالغ الحرج، بعد أن انهالت عليه عروض الاحتراف من أندية أوروبية كبري، علي رأسها مارسيليا الفرنسي، وأحد الأندية الإنجليزية الكبري، يتكتم اللاعب اسمه، لحين عودته إلي مصر للاجتماع بالمسؤولين ومناقشتهم في الأمر.

كان فتحي قد حصل علي وعد صريح من محمود الخطيب، نائب الرئيس، وعدلي القيعي مدير إدارة التسويق قبل التعاقد معه بالسماح له بخوض تجربة الاحتراف الخارجي، في حالة تلقيه عرضاً مغرياً له وللنادي.

ويعول الجهاز الفني، بقيادة مانويل جوزيه، كثيراً علي اللاعب لتدعيم الجبهة اليمني بفريقه، بعد أن أثبتت التجربة مدي حاجة الفريق إلي لاعب متميز في الناحية اليمني، وفي حالة إصرار اللاعب علي الرحيل بعد نهاية الموسم، فإن هذا الأمر سيضع الجهاز الفني ولجنة الكرة في موقف حرج، خصوصاً في ظل عدم وجود لاعبين متميزين، سواء بالدوري المحلي أو من اللاعبين الأفارقة.

وكان اللاعب قد حاز إعجاب النقاد ووسائل الإعلام العالمية التي تابعته في مباريات المنتخب ببطولة الأمم، خصوصاً في مباراة دور الثمانية أمام أنجولا الذي كان محور أداء المنتخب فيها.

وينتظر أن يحسم مسؤولو اللجنة موقف اللاعب بعد عودته من غانا، خصوصاً أن الجميع بالنادي يرغب في استقرار أوضاع الفريق خلال المرحلة المقبلة، وتجديد دمائه بلاعبين متميزين، وهو ما يتعارض مع سياسة التفريط في النجوم لخوض تجربة الاحتراف الخارجي.

يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي علمت فيه &#171;المصري اليوم&#187; أن عقد اللاعب مع النادي يتضمن شرطاً يمنحه حق الرحيل للاحتراف الخارجي بعد عام ونصف العام من انتقاله رسمياً للفريق دون موافقة إدارة ناديه.

وكان مسؤولو النادي قد وجدوا صعوبة في إقناع اللاعب بالعودة إلي مصر، حيث كان يرغب في الاستمرار بالدوري الأوروبي، حتي وإن اضطر للعب في إحدي الدول الصغري لقناعته بأن عودته للدوري المصري ستصعب من مهمته في العودة للاحتراف الخارجي مرة أخري.

وحمل فتحي، المدير الفني لشيفيلد مسؤولية رحيله، خصوصاً بعد إقالة داني وورك، المدير الفني، الذي كان سبباً في انضمامه لنادي شيفيلد.

وألمح فتحي إلي أن وورك، الذي انتقل لتدريب نادي كريستال بالاس، أحد أندية الدرجة الثانية بالدوري الإنجليزي، عرض عليه ضمه لصفوف فريقه في أقرب فرصة.

المعروف أن اللاعب انتقل للأهلي قادماً من شيفيلد الإنجليزي في شهر سبتمبر الماضي بعد انتهاء فترة القيد، فتمت إعارته لنادي كاظمة الكويتي لمدة ثلاثة أشهر لتجهيزه قبل الانتظام في تدريبات فريقه، ولمنحه الفرصة في المشاركة مع المنتخب الوطني في بطولة الأمم الأفريقية المقامة حالياً في غانا.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
جون افريك: 
الفراعنة "يحنطون" الافيال 
بمهارة زكى وابو تريكة
* 




أكرا باريس/أ.ش.أ/قالت مجلة "جون افريك" الفرنسية إن نجوم كوت ديفوار العالميين من عيار ديديه دروجبا و سالومون كالو (تشيلسى) وحبيب كولو (ارسنال) ويحيى توريه (برشلونة) خضعوا أمام أجمل أداء جماعى فى بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية المقامة حاليا بغانا.

وأضافت المجلة أن الأفيال تلقوا هزيمة ثقيلة من المنتخب الوطنى المصرى بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد لتحصل مصر على بطاقة التأهل لنهائى المونديال الافريقى, وتلاقى الاحد القادم المنتخب الكاميرونى الذى أطاح بغانا مستضيفة البطولة.

وقالت المجلة تحت عنوان "الفراعنة يحنطون الافيال" إنه اذا كان المنتخب الايفوارى يمتلك كوكبة من النجوم فان المنتخب المصرى يمتلك هو الآخر نجمين لا يقلان مهارة عن دروجبا وزملائه وهما عمرو زكى نجم خط الهجوم الذى قضى على آمال الأفيال بهدفين فى الدقيقتين 62 و 67, ومحمد ابو تريكة الذى حول فوز مصر بهدفه فى الوقت بدل الضائع من فوز مريح الى فوز كاسح.

وأشارت المجلة الى أن حرفية لعب المصريين تمثلت فى قدرتهم على احتواء الهجوم الايفوارى الرهيب الذى يزلزل نجومه البطولات الاوروبية ثم نجاحهم فى ادارة المباراة بالطريقة التى يريدونها لتحقيق هدفهم للوصول للنهائى تمهيدا للاحتفاظ بلقبهم, رغم ان الخصم لم يكن فقط خصما عنيدا لكنه كان خصما رهيبا.

وأبرزت المجلة الدور الكبير الذى لعبه الحارس عصام الحضرى فى احتفاظ مصر بتقدمها بمنعه هدفين اكيدين لدروجبا كانا كفيلين بتغيير نتيجة المباراة لصالح الافيال, وأوضحت أن هدف عبد القادر كيتا الصاروخى قد جرد مع ذلك من معناه بعد ان نجح الفراعنة فى رفع رصيدهم من الاهداف الى ثلاثة بتسديدة زكية من عمرو زكى.

واختارت مجلة" فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية عنوانا معبرا للتعليق على الفوز الكاسح الذى حققه المنتخب المصرى على نظيره الايفوارى بأربعة اهداف مقابل هدف واحد وهو" من فوق قمة الاهرامات. الفراعنة يتجهون نحو لقبهم الافريقى السادس ".

وقالت المجلة إن الهدف المبكر الذى سجله المدافع الايمن لمنتخب الفراعنة احمد فتحى فى الدقيقة 12 من بدء المباراة فتح الملعب امام الفريقين ليستمتع المشاهدون فى الملعب وأمام شاشات التلفزيون بمباراة مفتوحة كاد دروجبا ان يحقق خلالها التعادل مرتين, الاولى فى الدقيقة 45 من الشوط الاول والثانية بعد انطلاق الشوط الثانى بدقيقتين.

لكن الحارس عصام الحضرى كان بدون منازع رجل المباراة الاول او على الاقل احد رجلى المباراة مع نجم هجوم نادى الزمالك عمرو زكى الذى سجل هدفين حاسمين فى الدقيقتين 62 و 67 بعد أن اعتقد الافيال انهم يمكن ان يعودوا لجو المباراة من جديد بعد الهدف الصاروخى الذى سجله عبد القادر كيتا فى الدقيقة 63 اى بعد مرور 60 ثانية فقط من هدف عمرو زكى الاول.

وأضافت المجلة ان الهدف الثانى الذى سجله عمرو زكى ليرفع به عدد أهداف مصر فى مرمى كوت ديفوار الى 3 اهداف جرد الأفيال من الروح المعنوية التى حصلوا عليها بهدف عبد القادر كيتا. 

وأوضحت الصحيفة ان منتخب كوت ديفوار لم يستطع العودة من جديد للمباراة بعد أن احتضنت شباكهم الهدف الثالث فى مواجهة المنتخب المصرى الذى تتشابه طريقة لعبه تماما مع طريقة لعب المنتخبات الاوروبية بتميزه بدفاع صلد و قدرة فائقة على السيطرة على الكرة وهجمات سريعة منظمة .

وأشارت الصحيفة الى أن الهدف الرابع الذى سجله نجم وسط مصر ابو تريكة جعل أكثر المتشائمين لا يفكروا ولو للحظة واحدة فى امكانية أن ينجح الافيال "بخراطيمهم" في ازاحة الفراعنة من أعلى قمة هرم الكرة الافريقية.

وتوقعت الصحيفة فى ختام تعليقها ان يكون نهائى بطولة افريقيا الاحد لقاء قويا بين مصر والكاميرون لكونه لقاء ثأريا, ليس فقط بعد اكتساح مصر للكاميرون فى المجموعة الاولى فى البطولة الحالية باربعة اهداف مقابل هدفين, لكن بعد فوز مصر فى عقر دارها باللقب الافريقى الثالث فى العام 1986 بعد فوزها على الكاميرون بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية(5/ 4).




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
أحمد حسن قائد الفراعنة :
لم نتوقع الفوز الكبير
* 




أعرب أحمد حسن كابتن منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم عن سعادته بالفوز الكبير الذي حققه الفراعنة علي الأفيال العاجية موضحاً أنه كان لدينا نوع من القلق قبل المباراة لكن الثقة التي يتمتع بها الفراعنة كان لها دور كبير في الفوز بالنتيجة الكبيرة. 

أضاف أنه لم يتوقع أن يحقق الفريق فوزاً بهذا العدد من الأهداف.  أشار حسن إلي أننا سنسعي إلي تكملة المشوار الأفريقي والفوز علي الكاميرون في النهائي الأفريقي ونحقق الفرحة الكبري للجماهير المصرية لأنها حلم من أحلامنا. .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
الجــماهــيــر الــمــغــربــيــة تــبــعـــــــث 
بــرســالــة حـب للــجــمــاهير المـصرية * 




ابتهجت الجماهير المغربية بالفوز الكبير الذي حققه منتخب مصر لكرة القدم مساء الخميس في الدور قبل النهائي لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد على منتخب ساحل العاج الذي كان المرشح الأول للظفر باللقب.

وتابع الجمهور المغربي باهتمام كبير وتفاعل ايجابي المباراة التي احتضنها استاد بابا يارا في كوماسي والتي كان أحد طرفيها منتخب مصر الذي كان في مستوى التوقعات المصرية والعربية وقدم مباراة بطولية.

واكتظت المقاهي واحتشدت الاسر امام شاشات التلفزيون لمتابعة مباراة منتخب مصر الذي لقن منتخب ساحل العاج المدجج بالنجوم درسا رفيعا في فنون كرة القدم العصرية.

واهتزت المقاهي والبيوت أربع مرات تفاعلا مع أهداف أحمد فتحي وعمرو زكي الذي سجل هدفين ومحمد أبو تريكة وذلك تعويضا عن الاخفاق الذي عاشه الجمهور المغربي بعد خروج منتخب اسود الاطلس منذ الدور الاول وهو الحدث الذي عجل باقالة مدربه الفرنسي هنري ميشيل.

وقال عبد الوهاب وهو أحد انصار فريق الوداد البيضاوي لرويترز في الرباط "أسعدنا المنتخب المصري بالاداء الرجولي الجماعي والتضامني الذي افتقدناه في منتخبنا الوطني وكانت فرحتنا كبيرة أن يصل هذا المنتخب العربي الكبير الى المباراة النهائية وكل امالنا في أن يحرز اللقب بشرط أن يحتفظ بقدميه فوق الارض."

وذهبت الطالبة حفيظة البوشاري في نفس الاتجاه وقالت "احتشد الطلاب والطالبات بكثافة في المقصف لمتابعة المباراة وكأن المنتخب المغربي هو الذي يلعب وقد شجعنا جميعا المنتخب المصري الذي تعامل بذكاء احترافي ونضج نموذجي مع معطيات المباراة وتمكن من التفوق أداء ونتيجة على أفضل منتخب بالدورة ونتمنى أن يواصل المنتخب المصري عروضه الطيبة ونيل لقبه السادس."

وارتسمت علامات الفرح على وجه فاطمة بنت أحمد وهي مغربية تجاوز عمرها الخمسين وهي تقول لرويترز "لقد أسعدنا المنتخب المصري كثيرا بقتالية لاعبيه واصرارهم على الفوز مهما كان الخصم الذي يواجهونه وقد أعطوا المثال للمنتخب المغربي الذي لم يكن في الموعد ولذلك فقد عوضنا المنتخب المصري الذي كان بطلا حقيقيا."

وبلغ التعاطف المغربي ذروته أيضا في بلاد المهجر حيث عبرت الجالية المغربية عن سعادتها بالانجاز الكروي المصري وهو ما أكده لرويترز من ايطاليا المشجع المعروف لاسود الاطلس نور الدين فلاح الذي قال "سعادتنا لا توصف.. لقد رفع المنتخب المصري رؤوسنا عاليا هنا بأوروبا التي كانت تساند ساحل العاج وهو ما جعلنا نفتخر بأداء المنتخب المصري الذي يوازي أداء المنتخبات الكبيرة ونحن ننتظر تأكيد تفوقه في اللقاء النهائي." وستلتقي مصر مع الكاميرون في المباراة النهائية للبطولة المقامة في غانا يوم الاحد المقبل.

وتعاطفت فئات كبيرة ومختلفة من الجمهور المغربي مع تطور أداء المنتخب المصري منذ مباراته القوية الاولى أمام منتخب الكاميرون في دور المجموعات حين تمكن الفراعنة من الضرب بقوة والفوز على الاسود 4-2 .

ووصل الانبهار بالاداء الذي قدمه منتخب "الفراعنة" الى قبة البرلمان المغربي عندما قدم عدد من النواب النموذج المصري كبديل للعرض الذي قدمه المنتخب المغربي في بطولة الامم الافريقية في غانا حين خرج مبكرا من الدور الاول.

وقال نور الازرق رئيس لجنة القطاعات الاجتماعية بالبرلمان للصحفيين في ختام جلسة للجنة عقدت يوم الاربعاء الماضي "طالبنا بأن يكون هناك اهتمام أكبر بالدوري الممتاز حتى يشكل النواة الصلبة للمنتخب المغربي في المستقبل كما هو حاصل بالنسبة للمنتخب المصري الذي ينبغي أن يؤخذ كنموذج يحتذى." 




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
إصـابة حسن صقـر بعد الهـدف الأول * 




 تعرض المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة للإصابة في قدمه اليسري بعد تسجيل المنتخب للهدف الأول الذي سجله أحمد فتحي‏,‏ وعن هذه الواقعة يقول أنه وقف لتحية اللاعبين علي الهدف وأنه لم يدر بنفسه من الفرحة والرد علي تهنئة زوار المقصورة‏,‏ ثم فوجيء بعد ذلك أثناء عودته للجلوس في مكانه المخصص له بعدم وجود الكرسي فسقط أرضا وتعرضت قدمه اليسري للإلتواء‏.‏

وعن الفوز علي أفيال كوت ديفوار اكتفي المهندس حسن صقر بابتسامة معبرة عن فرحة كبيرة قائلا أن فرحة الشعب المصري بعد الفوز هي كانت كل ما يفكر فيه قبل المباراة‏,‏ وأنه وجد رجالا مخلصين علي أرض الملعب‏,‏ وأن المنتخب الوطني قدم ملحمة كروية‏.‏

وكان المهندس حسن صقر قد قرر صرف ألف دولار لكل لاعب قبل المباراة تقديرا للإنجازات التي تحققت‏,‏ ووعد بمكافأة أخري بعد الفوز‏,‏ كما قرر مضاعفة مكافات الفوز باللقب إن شاء الله من ثلاثة ملايين إلي ستة ملايين‏.‏ .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
الفراعنة "عقدة" للكرة الإيفوارية 
فزنا في 9 لقاءات..وأحرزنا 17 هدفا
* 




عبدالناصر سليمان

أثبت الفراعنة انهم عقدة الكرة الايفوارية حيث ان التاريخ خير شاهد علي ذلك فمنذ انطلاق منافسات كأس الأمم الافريقية حتي الآن والفراعنة اثبتوا انهم الاحق بالفوز علي الافيال العاجية علي الرغم من أن المنتخب الايفواري يضم في جعبته ذخيرة قوية من النجوم . 

حطم الفراعنة الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز علي نظيره الايفواري منذ انطلاق منافسات تلك البطولة حيث وصل اجمالي عدد المباريات بين الفريقين 10 مرات .. فاز الفراعنة في 9 مباريات في حين كانت الهزيمة مرة.. وكان اجمالي الاهداف التي احرزها منتخبنا في الشباك الايفوارية 17 هدفا وسكن شباك منتخبنا 8 اهداف فقط لتكون الافضلية لنا في كل شيء. 

كان أول لقاءات الفريقين عام 1970 بالسودان ونجح الفراعنة في الفوز بثلاثة اهداف لهدف واحد في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع واحرز الاهداف المصرية في تلك البطولة حسن الشاذلي. 

وفي بطولة 1974 فازت مصر صاحبة الارض والجمهور في تلك البطولة علي كوت ديفوار بهدفين نظيفين احرزهما حسن الشاذلي وعلي خليل وذلك في الدور التمهيدي في البطولة.. وفي بطولة 1980 حققت مصر الفوز بهدفين لهدف احرزهما مختار مختار. 

ولم يخش الفراعنة عامل الارض والجمهور الايفواري ونجح في حسم المباراة لصالحه وفاز عليه علي ارضه عام 1984 وفجر الفراعنة مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وفازوا بهدفين لهدف لطاهر أبوزيد في الدور التمهيدي لتلك البطولة. 

وواصل منتخبنا الوطني سلسلة انتصاراته المتتالية علي الافيال الايفوارية وفازوا بهدفين نظيفين في بطولة الامم الافريقية التي اقيمت بالقاهرة عام 1986 في الدور التمهيدي احرزهما شوقي غريب وجمال عبدالحميد.  وكانت الهزيمة اليتيمة للفراعنة من افيال كوت ديفوار 1/3 في عام 1990 تلك البطولة التي استضافتها الجزائر ولكن ما يبرر موقفنا هو انه تم خوض تلك المباراة بالمنتخب الأولمبي. 

وفي بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية عام 1998 التي اقيمت في بوركينا فاسو كانت كوت ديفوار هي بوابة العبور للفراعنة للتتويج باللقب الافريقي حيث نجح منتخبنا من الفوز بنتيجة 5-4 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية بعد ان انتهي الوقت الاصلي من المباراة بالتعادل السلبي. 

واجه منتخبنا الوطني كوت ديفوار في أمم افريقيا 2006 والتي استضافتها ارض الكنانة المرة الاولي كانت في المجموعة تمكن المنتخب المصري من تحقيق الفوز بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف وحيد وكان اللقاء الرابع والاخير في نهائي البطولة حيث تمكن المنتخب المصري من الفوز بركلات الجزاء وتحقيق اللقب الافريقي الخامس في تاريخ الفراعنة. 

وتعتبر نتيجة مباراة منتخبنا الوطني مع نظيره الايفواري في المربع الذهبي لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية المقامة حاليا في غانا هي اكبر نتائج لقاءات الفريقين محققا الفوز التاسع عليه وبنتيجة 4/1 ليمثل الفراعنة عقدة للكرة الايفوارية. .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
موقع الفيفا يبرز فوز منتخب مصر علي كوت ديفوار 
مورينيو تمني خسارتنا رغم إشادته بمستوي المنتخب * 




  أبرز موقع الاتحاد الدولي "الفيفا" فوز المنتخب المصري علي نظيره الايفواري بشكل لافت للنظر حيث وضع اكثر من 30 صورة حديثة للاعبي مصر أثناء المباراة ولحظة احراز الأهداف وبعد اللقاء وكانت ابرز صورة لحسن شحاتة المدير الفني وهو يشير للاعبيه أثناء المباراة بالاضافة لصور متنوعة للاعبي مصر خاصة أحمد فتحي وعمرو زكي ومحمد أبوتريكة وعصام الحضري وكانت احدي اللقطات صورة السجود الجماعي للاعبي مصر بعد الهدف الثالث وأخري لحسن مصطفي وهو يجري رافعا علم مصر. 

وقال الفيفا عبر موقعة بعد ثلاثة أسابيع من المنافسات تأهل المنتخب المصري ونظيره الكاميروني للنهائي الذي سيقام الأحد بالعاصمة الغانية أكرا بعد فوز مصر علي كوت ديفوار 4/1 والكاميرون علي غانا 1/صفر ليكون النهائي الثاني بعد فوز مصر في الادوار الأولي 4/2 في منافسات المجموعة الثالثة.. وأشار موقع الفيفا إلي أن المجموعة الثالثة كانت الأقوي في البطولة والدليل تأهل المنتخبين للنهائي.. وقال الموقع أيضا فرحة الأسود وحسرة للأفيال واصفا نتيجة المباراتين وما آلت اليهما بتأهل الفراعنة والفهود. 

وقال سيكون صراعاً شرساًً وصعباً بين حامل الرقم خمسة ومنافسة بأربعة القاب وتساءل الموقع هل سيقفز الفراعنة للقب السادس أم يلحق الأسود بهم؟  وأبرز الموقع هدف عبدالقادر كيتا كأحسن ما في اللقاء وأيضا اختيار عمرو زكي نجم المباراة وأعتبره لاعب من طراز خاص. 

الطريف حقا أن الاهداف الخمسة جعلت البطولة تقترب من تحطيم الرقم القياسي لبطولة بوركينا فاسو "93 هدفا" بينما اهداف البطولة الحالية وصلت ل 92 هدفا وتتبقي مباراتان وبالتأكيد سيتحطم الرقم.  وأشاد الموقع بأداء الحارس عصام الحضري وأعتبره أفضل حراس البطولة بجدارة. .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
ليكيب الفرنسية : 
الفراعنة حطموا أسعار لاعبي كوت ديفوار* 






 أكدت صحيفة "ليكيب" الفرنسية أن الفوز الكاسح الذي حققته مصر علي كوت ديفوار في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية بأربعة اهداف مقابل هدف واحد. أن حصول مصر علي لقب بطل كأس الأمم الافريقية الماضية التي جرت نسختها الخامسة والعشرين بمصر لم يكن وليد الصدفة. 

وقالت الصحيفة إن القدرات المهارية الفردية للاعبي كوت ديفوار لم تكن كافية للتغلب علي الأداء الجماعي المنظم للمنتخب المصري الذي انهي نجم هجومه عمرو زكي أي شك في وصول مصر للنهائي بعد أن سجل هدفه الثاني والثالث لمصر بعد أن راوغ المدافع الكاميروني يمينا ويسارا ليطلق قذيفة أرضية علي يمين الحارس الايفواري حتي قبل أن يفيق المدافع الكاميروني من اثار المراوغة. 

وقالت الصحيفة إن امتلاء منتخب كوت ديفوار بنجوم يزيد سعرهم علي 180 مليون يورو "مليار و600 مليون جنيه تقريبا" لم يكن كافيا في مواجهة الفراعنة الذين جردوا منتخب كوت ديفوار الرهيب من ارقامه القياسية في البطولة الحالية. .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
حازم الهواري‏:
‏ أول تهنئة من الرئيس مبارك
* 




أكد حازم الهواري رئيس البعثة أنه تلقي أول تهنئة بتحقيق الفوز من الرئيس حسني مبارك‏,‏ بعد انتهاء اللقاء بثوان قليلة‏.‏  وأضاف الهواري أن الرئيس مبارك كان سعيدا جدا وقدم التهنئة الحارة‏,‏ ومبلغا تحيته لكل اللاعبين بعد أن أسعدوا كل الشعب المصري‏,‏ وأن سيادته شخصيا كان أسعد الجميع وتمني الرئيس مبارك استكمال المشوار بنجاح والعودة باللقب‏.‏ 




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
الجماهير تتحدي برودة الطقس وترقص حتي الصباح 
الفوز علي كوت ديفوار .... أعظم انتصار هذا العام * 




كتب محمد أنور:
 عاشت الجماهير المصرية ليلة سعيدة من ليالي ألف ليلة وليلة حتي الصباح وتتغني بفوز منتخب مصر علي الكوت ديفوار 4/1 وكان للجماهير في هذا الفوز الكبير بعد تأكدها بوصولها للنهائي بإذن الله تعالي رأي.. "المساء" قامت بجولة علي المقاهي لتسجيل انطباعات وآراء بعض الجماهير فماذا قالوا.. 

* محمد محمد إبراهيم "مدير عام سابق بالتربية والتعليم": المباراة في مجملها تستحق المشاهدة والتشجيع وشد الأعصاب من الفريقين ولكن الفريق المصري أثبت أنه نفذ خطة المدرب العظيم حسن شحاتة وقام بمراقبة مفاتيح لاعبي ساحل العاج ولعبوا بخطة متوازنة بين الدفاع والهجوم مع استغلال الفرص التي أتيحت لهم فسجلوا 4 أهداف جميلة وكان أحسن اللاعبين عصام الحضري وحش أفريقيا وعمرو زكي وأبوتريكة وأحمد فتحي ويارب نفوز بكأس أفريقيا ونعود بالكأس للمرة الثانية علي التوالي. 

* محمد إمام تاجر يقول: كنت متفائلا بفوز الفريق المصري لأنهم لعبوا برجولة وشجاعة وشهامة المصريين ولعبوا بخطة مدروسة وأحسنوا السيطرة علي وسط الملعب "منطقة المناورات" كما أحسنوا استغلال الفرص التي أتيحت لهم فسجلوا 4 أهداف جميلة في مرمي ساحل العاج وكان أحسن اللاعبين عمرو زكي والحضري وعقبال الفوز بالكأس مرة ثانية. 

* حسن خلف موظف بالبحرين يقول: إن المباراة كانت حلوة والفريق المصري كان متجانسا وشجاعا وكان سداً منيعاً لهجمات لاعبي كوت ديفوار كما أن دفاع الفريق المصري أفسد الهجمات التي كانت علي مرمي المنتخب المصري وكان لاعبو مصر أفضل طوال الشوطين لذلك فازوا 4/1 وأن المدرب المصري حسن شحاتة كان موفقاً في التغيير كما أن لاعبي مصر أفضل من لاعبي أفريقيا الذين يلعبون في أوروبا وأن المنتخب المصري لعب مباراة كبيرة ولعبوا للفوز فمبروك لمصر ولاعبي مصر. 

* أحمد حمادة من البحرين يقول: إن المدرب المصري الوطني أحسن من الأجانب وأن لاعبي مصر تفوقوا علي لاعبي ساحل العاج لعباً ونتيجة طوال المباراة وأن أحسن اللاعبين أبوتريكة وعمرو زكي والحضري. 

* محمد عطية "مهندس" من 15 مايو يقول: إن الفريق المصري 10 علي 10 في الدفاع والهجوم وسيطر علي مجري المباراة وأحسن تنفيذ خطة المدرب حسن شحاتة فكان أبرز اللاعبين في المنتخب المصري سيد معوض وأبوتريكة والحضري وعمرو زكي. 

* محمد البطل عامل يقول: إن المباراة أحسن مباراة لعبها الفريق المصري منذ سنوات وأن لاعبي مصر كانوا رجالاً في الملعب ومستواهم كبير فنياً ونفسياً وبدنياً طوال المباراة بجانب نجاح المدرب المصري حسن شحاتة في توظيف اللاعبين لذلك فازوا عن جدارة علي كوت ديفوار 4/1 فمبروك لمصر. 

* محمود حسنين "موظف" يقول: لعب الفريق الوطني المصري مباراة قوية بفضل الأداء الجيد لجميع اللاعبين والتشكيل الجيد للمعلم حسن شحاتة واستطاعوا بفضل التنظيم الدفاعي الجيد والسيطرة علي منتصف الملعب والهجوم الخاطف وإحراز هدف مبكر فتح الطريق أمام منتخب مصر للصعود إلي النهائي واستطاعوا في الشوط الثاني بفضل الهجوم الخاطف إحراز ثلاثة أهداف وضعتنا أمام الكاميرون في النهائي وجميع لاعبي منتخب مصر كانوا رجالاً وأفضل ما ف يهم عمرو زكي والحضري.  

فرضت الفرحة العارمة نفسها علي شعب محافظة شمال سيناء والذي حرص لأول مرة علي الخروج في مواكب ومسيرات بالسيارات وسيراً علي الأقدام في شوارع المحافظة يرددون الأهازيج والأغاني وهم يحملون أعلام مصر احتفالاً بالفوز الساحق الذي حققه منتخب مصر. 

* محمد كمال ضابط متقاعد: هذا الفوز العظيم دليل أن مصر بها نجوم كبيرة ورغم أن الفريق المصري أدوا ما عليهم والتزموا بخطة المدرب حسن شحاتة لذلك نجحوا في الفوز بالمباراة باكتساح 4/1 وكان أحسن اللاعبين عمرو زكي والحضري. 

* عبدالحميد عبدالعليم "محام": الفوز علي كوت ديفوار كان مهما جداً للفوز بكأس أفريقيا للمرة الثانية علي التوالي والفريق كان علي قدر المسئولية في تنفيذ خطة المدرب حسن شحاتة واللاعبون كانوا رجالاً وشجعانا لذلك أثبتوا وجودهم في الملعب ففازوا بالمباراة 4/1 كما أن المدرب المصري أحسن من الأجنبي. 

* صابر يوسف "كهربائي": بفوز مصر علي كوت ديفوار 4/1 ثبت أن هذا الجيل من اللاعبين لن يتكرر وأتمني استكمال المسيرة للفوز بكأس أفريقيا وأن حسن شحاتة مدرب كبير جداً استطاع طوال المباراة ترويضها لصالحه مع توظيف اللاعبين حسب إمكانياتهم. 

كما عمت الفرحة أرجاء محافظة البحيرة وطافت الجماهير بالمدن والقري حاملين أعلام مصر. 

* يقول محمد شعبان أبو زهره من دمنهور وجمال ضرغام "مدرس " وإبراهيم الشافعي من مركز كوم حماده و إبراهيم محمود رشوان من إيتاي البارود ود . أيمن محمد الفخراني من نديبه: أن فوز مصر إنجاز تاريخي بكل المقايسس وأن اللاعبين أدوا مباراة رائعة كما أن حسن شحاته أثبت أنه مدرب قدير.  .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
احمد سليمان واحمد حسن: 
منتخب مصر لكرة القدم قدم عرضا قويا
* 




كوماسى (غانا)/أ ش أ/اكد الكابتن احمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمى بالمنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم ان الانجاز الذى حققه فريقنا الخميس بفوزه على منتخب كوت ديفوار 4 - 1 جاء نتيجة المساندة والدعم الدائم من مسئولى الرياضة فى مصر والتشجيع الكبير من الجماهير المصرية.

وأضاف احمد سليمان - فى تصريح له مساء الخميس عقب انتهاء لقاء منتخبى مصر وكوت ديفوار ان الفريق المصرى استعد جيدا قبل بدء اللقاء الهام والمثير وقدم الفراعنة ما عليهم امام فريق محترم يضم لاعبين محترفين فى اهم الاندية الاوروبية وبرغم ذلك استحق المنتخب الوطنى الوصول لنهائى البطولة الافريقية بغانا.

واوضح سليمان ان الجهاز الفنى بقيادة حسن شحاتة تعمد اجراء التغييرات فى منتصف الشوط الثانى تحسبا للوصول لوقت اضافى للمباراة ولكن ابطال مصر استطاعوا حسم المواجهة فى الوقت الاصلى. واكد ان حارس المرمى عصام الحضرى قدم عرضا مميزا كعادته دائما وكان يقظا وتصدى ببراعة بمساندة زملائه لهجحمات المنافس. 

من جهته اعرب الكابتن احمد حسن لاعب المنتخب الوطنى عن سعادته بفوز فريقه. مؤكدا ان مصر قدمت عرضا قويا وكان هناك ثقة كبيرة قبل بدء المباراة بتحقيق الفوز والتأهل للمباراة النهائية, كما اكد انه لم يتوقع الفوز بهذة النتيجة الكبيرة على فريق قوى مثل كوت ديفوار..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
سمير زاهر‏:‏ الفرحة لا تقدر بثمن
* 




كان سمير زاهر أسعد البشر بعد الفوز علي كوت ديفوار لأنه في حالة الحصول علي اللقب سيكون رئيس الاتحاد الوحيد في تاريخ مصر الذي يفوز تحت رئاسته بالبطولة الكبيرة ثلاث مرات أعوام‏98‏ و‏2006,‏ وغدا إن شاء الله‏.‏ وجلس سمير زاهر يتلقي تهاني الفوز والتأهل للمباراة النهائية‏,‏ في نفس الوقت الذي رفض فيه التعليق علي مكافأت اللاعبين‏,‏ مؤكدا أن الفرحة اليوم لا تقدر بثمن وأن اللاعبين أنفسهم يريدون الكأس قبل المكافات .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
أحمد سليمان يشكر العادلي علي تهنئة الفريق* 




أشاد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس مرمي منتخب مصر بالمستوي الذي وصل إليه عصام الحضري في مباراة كوت ديفوار‏,‏ وقال سليمان أن الحضري أنقذ بالفعل أكثر من هدف مؤكد في توقيت صعب‏,‏ وانه قدم مباراة عظيمة‏,‏ وأنه في الطريق للحصول علي لقب أحسن حارس مرمي في البطولة كما حدث في بطولة عام‏2006,‏ وكان أحمد سليمان قد تلقي بعد المباراة أكثر من تهنئة بتأهل المنتخب إلي المباراة وأنه يقدم الشكر بهذه المناسبة لحبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية واللواء جهاد يوسف مساعد أول وزير الداخلية وزملائه في الوزارة العميد اسعد عطية والعقيد وحيد كامل والمقدمين كامل بيومي وحمدي العشماوي وشريف الفقي لحرصهم علي الإتصال بالبعثة وتقديم التهنئة بعد كل مباراة‏.‏ 




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*

خبراء الكرة بعد الوصول للنهائي : 
منتخبنا..جوهرة بطولة الأمم

أداء رزين.. دفاع متين.. وسط متفاهم.. 
هجوم فعال.. وحارس سد عالي
* 




جمال البدراوي
إبراهيم حمودة
 اجمع خبراء الكرة علي ان منتخبنا الوطني.. جوهرة بطولة أمم أفريقيا بغانا.. بعروضه القوية وادائه الرزين في المباريات التي لعبها من البداية إلي ان توج جهوده بالتأهل للمباراة النهائية. 

قالوا إن.. أداء منتخبنا كان "رزينا".. وبدا خط وسطه متفاهما خاصة أمام كوت ديفوار.. وهجومه اكثر فعالية. 
اضافوا أن الفوز علي كوت ديفوار في مباراة اعتبرها الكثيرون "نهائي مبكراً".. جعل منتخبنا الأقرب للقب للمرة الثانية علي التوالي. 

في البداية قال الدكتور عبدالمنعم عمارة رئيس المجلس الأعلي للشباب والرياضة الأسبق إن مصر كلها اليوم في عيد لفوزها في النهائي المبكر بهذه النتيجة المطمئنة التي تثبت أن المصري يظهر معدنه الأصيل في وقت الشدة وقاموا بعمل اكثر من المتوقع منهم.  أضاف الدكتور عمارة أن اكثر المتفائلين لم يكن يتوقع هذه النتيجة الكبري ولكن عن نفسي كنت متأكداً من الفوز قبل المباراة. 

الكابتن زكي عثمان نجم مصر والزمالك والمدير الفني السابق لمنتخب مصر اشار إلي أن المباراة كانت جميلة متكاملة من حيث الأداء وكان اللاعبون في الملعب علي قلب رجل واحد وهذا هو سر الفوز ومفتاحه ولابد من الفخر بهم والفرحة بهذا المنتخب الذي يسطر اسمه بأحرف من نور في سجلات التاريخ الأفريقي. 

محمود الجوهري المدير الفني لاتحاد الكرة: إن الهجوم الخاطف منذ بداية المباراة كان له الكلمة العليا في اللقاء وكانت المباراة فنياً الأعلي لمصر ولحسن شحاته الذي تفوق في كل فترات المباراة علي منافسه جيرار جيلي وأثبت حنكته وسيطرته ونجاحه في قيادة المباراة والخروج بها بهذا الشكل ونتمني المزيد والثبات علي هذا الأداء في النهائي. 

الكابتن عصام بهيج: لا أجد ما أقوله من كلمات للتعبير عن هذا الفوز التاريخي بكل المقاييس فالمباراة كانت ممتعة جداً واللاعبون دافعوا بكل ما لديهم عن اسم مصر وكيان مصر الرياضي والكروي وهذه النتيجة بالطبع مشرفة جداً فالفوز علي الكاميرون 4/2 ثم الفوز علي كوت ديفوار 4/1 يؤكد جدارة الفريق وحسن شحاته الذي أكد أنه من المدربين الكبار عالمياً. 

محمود أبورجيلة كابتن الزمالك الأسبق: منتخبنا الوطني يستحق لقب برازيل أفريقيا بقيادة المايسترو حسن شحاته ومعاونيه تخطينا حاجز الخوف وامتلكنا جميع مقومات النجاح وانتزعنا فوزاً غالياً من كوت ديفوار بعد الرباعية البارعة.  أضاف: وصلنا القمة بجدارة وبفضل لمسات النجوم عمرو زكي ومحمد أبوتريكة وأحمد فتحي والسد العالي عصام الحضري صاحب البصمات والروح القتالية العالية. 

فتحي مبروك مدرب المنتخب الأسبق: لاعبو الفريق الوطني استحقوا الإشادة بفضل تناغم الأداء الرجولي بين جميع العناصر بالإضافة إلي التغطية الدفاعية المنيعة لخط الدفاع المصحوبة بإصرار وكفاح الرباعي الخطر حسني عبدربه وأحمد فتحي وأبوتريكة المزعج والمشاكس عمرو زكي. 

حسام البدري مدرب الأهلي: استحوذ فريقنا الوطني علي مجريات اللعب في بداية المباراة ونجح اللاعبون في استدراج كوت ديفوار للفخ وتألق أحمد فتحي وأزال الرهبة بعد إحرازه الهدف الأول في شباك المنتخب الإيفواري.  وقال البدري إن المنتخب مليء بالمواهب الفذة التي أثبتت احقيتنا في اللقب للمرة الثانية. 

أنور سلامة المدير الفني لفريق إنبي: إن أبناء حسن شحاته كانوا نجوماً فوق العادة طوال شوطي اللقاء ونجحوا في الرد علي المشككين في إمكانياتهم عمليا في الملعب.  وقال سلامة إن توليفة المنتخب متكاملة دفاعا وهجوماً ولمسات شحاته أكدت الفوز علي كوت ديفوار ليثبت أنه مدرب فاهم ولديه المزيد من اسرار الساحرة المستديرة. 

قال أحمد الكأس المدرب العام لطلائع الجيش: إنه توقع فوز المنتخب علي كوت ديفوار والظهور بمستوي ملفت للأنظار منذ ضربة البداية للبطولة أمام الكاميرون.  أوضح الكأس أن أولاد حسن شحاته ترجموا تألقهم في المباراة بالكفاح والارتكاز والكفاءة والتصميم علي الوصول لمرمي كوت ديفوار بفضل الخطة المتوازنة جداً لحسن شحاته وعقبال الفوز علي الكاميرون للمرة الثانية والعودة بالكأس الأفريقية. 

ربيع ياسين مدرب منتخب الشباب: لابد من توجيه التحية لحسن شحاته الذي أثبت قدراته في التشكيل الممتاز الذي خاض به المباراة وكانت لديه مفاتيح اللعب في اللقاء مع السيطرة علي أخطر مهاجميهم ومفاتيح اللعب لديهم فلقد كان فريقنا الأخطر طوال فترات المباراة وظهر فريق كوت ديفوار مهزوزاً في معظم الفترات بل وهو الذي يقوم بعمل الف حساب لمنتخبنا وليس العكس. 

الدكتور جمال محمد علي المدير الفني للكروم: اقل ما يمكن ان نقوله علي مباراة مصر وكوت ديفوار أنها اشبه بالمعركة الحربية انتصرت خلالها مصر بفضل الروح العالية والقتالية للاعبين الذين بذلوا جهد خارقاً في الملعب طوال 90 دقيقة وهو ما يوضح أن معدن اللاعب المصري يظهر في وقت الشدائد. كما أجاد حسن شحاته قيادة الفريق جيداً وتغييراته موفقة للغاية ومن نجوم المباراة عصام الحضري عملاق حراسة المرمي وفي الوسط أحمد حسن وأحمد فتحي وعمرو زكي وأبوتريكة وزيدان من نجوم القريق. 

حسام حسن عميد لاعبي العالم: طموحتنا كبرت الآن لوجود الانسجام غير العادي وأياً كانت الظروف ننتظر منهم الفوز بكأس الأمم وننتظر منهم بهذه الروح وهذا الأداء كأس العالم أيضاً. 

وأنا سعيد جداً بهذه المجموعة التي أتمني لهم كل التوفيق من قلبي فكم كنا نفتقد هذه الروح الطيبة التي أصبحت الآن موجودة وقادرة علي تحقيق الفوز بأكبر كمية من الأهداف. .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
منتخب الكاميرون...دائماً إذا أخرج البلد المستضيف 
يفوز باللقب ؟؟؟؟ فهل سنكسر هذه القاعده ...!!!!!
* 




 تعلمون ان قارة افريقيا يصعب فيها أن يخرج صاحب الضيافه بخفي حنين .....وفي أغلب الأحيان كانت الدوله مستضيفة البطوله هي من يحصد اللقب ...ولكن؟؟؟ منتخب الأسود غير المروضه (الكاميرون) هو من يكسر هذه القاعده في أغلب الأحيان وتكون النتيجه مواصلة المشوار وحصد اللقب

ففي 88 أخرج المغرب (وحصد اللقب)
وفي 2000 أخرج نيجيريا (وحصد اللقب)
وفي 2002 أخرج مالي (وحصد اللقب)
وفي 2008 أخرج غانا (فهل يحصد اللقب؟؟؟)

فهل تكون هذه قاعده تعاهد عليها الكاميرونيين؟؟ وهي ملاحظه يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الإعتبار ... وبالتوفيق للمنتخب المصري  وانشاء الله هنكسر القاعده ... .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
روشتة الخبراء.. لإحراز اللقب
تضييق المساحات..مراقبة نجوم الكاميرون
سلاح منتخبنا للفوز بالمباراه إن شاء الله
* 





 شادي الجيلاني
 

وضع خبراء الكرة المصرية روشتة سريعة لمنتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم لتخطي عقبة منتخب أسود الكاميرون في المباراة المرتقبة التي ستجمع بينهما اليوم في نهائي بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية.. "الجمهورية" استعرضت آراء الخبراء للتعرف علي قدرة منتخبنا في احراز الكأس من خلال اللقاءات السريعة التي أجريناها معهم في السطور التالي.. 

* * في البداية أكد الخبراء ان منتخبنا قادر علي ان يكون بطلا للقارة السمراء لأنه الأحق بالحصول علي اللقب للمرة الثانية علي التوالي.. مؤكدين أن الطريقة المتوازنة التي خاض بها منتخبنا مباراة كوت ديفوار هي افضل الطرق التي يجب الاعتماد عليها في لقاء الكاميرون.. مع استغلال الفرص وتضييق المساحات للحد من خطورة نجوم الأسود. 

* * أكد الشيخ طه اسماعيل الخبير الدولي أن الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة يمتلك حلولا كثيرة لحسم اللقاء لصالحه.. مؤكدا أن مباراة اليوم تعتبر نفسية من الدرجة الأولي والفريق الأفضل توفيقا وخططيا سيكون الأقرب للفوز بالمباراة. 

اضاف انه يتمني أن يخوض منتخبنا المباراة بنفس الطريقة التي خاض بها مباراة كوت ديفوار.. من حيث الضغط المستمر وتضييق المساحات وأيضا الرقابة علي نجوم الكاميرون من جميع زوايا الملعب وكذلك اللعب علي المساحات الواسعة التي توجد خلف المدافعين. 

وأشار إلي ان المباراة نفسها ستفرض علي المنتخب التعامل مع الكاميرون بأسلوب مختلف عن المواجهة الأولي خاصة أن نجوم الأسود يرغبون في الثأر من منتخبنا وهو الأمر الذي يزيد من صعوبة المباراة.. موضحا أن منتخبنا عليه استغلال أي فرصة تتاح امامه للتهديف.. متمنيا أن يحالف التوفيق منتخبنا.. وأن يكون حكم المباراة عادلاً في قراراته خاصة وأن الظلم التحكيمي في مثل هذه المباريات تكون له عواقب وخيمة. 

ولم يختلف علي أبوجريشة فاكهة الكرة المصرية عن سابقه.. عندما قال: إن منتخبنا عنده طرق كثيرة للفوز بالمباراة.. أبرزها الاعتماد علي مهارة لاعبيه والاصرار الذي يتحلي به معظم نجوم المنتخب.. موضحا أن هناك نقاط قوة كثيرة يمتلكها المنتخب أهمها تقارب جميع الخطوط واللعب بطريقة متوازنة.. بالاضافة إلي قدرة نجومنا علي استغلال الهجمات المرتدة بالشكل الأمثل. 

واضاف أن هناك ثغرات دفاعية في المنتخب الكاميروني سوف تكون لها مفعول السحر في تقدم منتخبنا في أي لحظة.. موضحا أن الكرة السريعة واللعب من علي الأجناب وكذلك التسديد من خارج المنطقة سيكون سلاح فريقنا في حسم اللقاء لصالحه. 

وأكد عادل هيكل نجم الأهلي أن فرصة منتخبنا لحسم اللقاء لصالحه كبيرة جدا خاصة أن نجومنا أفضل تكتيكيا وخططيا من نجوم الأسود.. موضحا أن الأداء الرجولي والحماس الذي يتحلي به فريقنا كفيل بالحد من خطورة إيتو ورفاقه وتكرار هزيمة الدور الأول. 

واضاف أن الثغرات الدفاعية في المنتخب الكاميروني كفيلة بترجيح كفة منتخبنا.. محذرا من القوة الهجومية التي يمتلكها منتخب الأسود ولكنه أكد أن خط دفاع منتخبنا ووسط ملعبه يعتبر من أقوي الخطوط في البطولة.. مشيرا إلي أن معدن اللاعب المصري الأصيل ورغبته في قهر الظروف تبشر بأن الفريق سيعود إلي أرض الوطن بكأس البطولة  ..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
الأمير الوليد بن طلال يقدم مكافاة 
مليون جنيه لمنتخب مصر لكرة القدم
* 




/أ ش أ/قدم الامير الوليد بن طلال بن عبد العزيز رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة المملكة القابضة مليون جنيه مصرى للمنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم.

وذكر بيان صحفى أن الامير الوليد خصص المكافأة لتأهل منتخب مصر النهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية بغانا فى نسختها ال26 بعد أن حقق فوزا هاما على منتخب كوت ديفوار بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف ليلاقى الكاميرون فى المباراة النهائية التى ستقام الاحد.

وأشار الى أن هدف المكافأة تشجيع النوادى والاتحادات العربية لى إحتضان أكبر عدد ممكن من الشباب والشابات على حد سواء لصقل مهاراتهم الرياضية وإستثمار أوقاتهم فى أنشطة مفيدة وإيجابية..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*

حسن صقر من غانا‏:‏ سفري إلي كوماسي حمل رسالة
نفسية للاعبين موجزها‏:‏ مصر كلها معكم إن شاء الله
مباراة الليلة أصعب بكثير من اللقاء الأول مع الكاميرون
* 




حوار‏:‏ علي بركه 

أعرب المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة‏,‏ الموجود حاليا في أكرا‏,‏ عن تفاؤله الشديد لأداء المنتخب المصري في مباراة اليوم المصيرية أمام الكاميرون في نهائي البطولة الإفريقية‏,‏ وقال‏:‏ إن ثقته عمياء في الفريق المصري والجهاز الفني‏,‏ حيث يري أن حسن شحاتة المدرب الوطني قد تفوق علي جميع المدربين المشاركين‏,‏ بمن فيهم الأجانب‏,‏ وهو ما يشير إلي إيمانه المطلق بالكفاءات المصرية‏,‏ والقدرات الوطنية‏.‏

وعن أسباب تفاؤله قال رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة‏:‏ إنه بعيدا عن الفنيات العالية التي يتمتع بها الفريق وجهازه التدريبي فإنه يري أن ارتفاع الروح المعنوية للاعبين هو أبرز ما يميز الفريق‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي حالة التركيز الشديد للمباراة التي دخلوا فيها بعد انتهاء اللقاء الأخير مع كوت ديفوار مباشرة‏,‏ وأن ثلاثي مجلس إدارة الاتحاد المصري الموجودين حاليا في غانا‏(‏ سمير زاهر وأحمد شاكر وحازم الهواري‏)‏ قد نجحوا بدرجة امتياز في تهيئة المناخ المناسب من أجل تركيز اللاعبين وإخراج الطاقات الإبداعية الكامنة فيهم‏.‏

ويري المهندس حسن صقر أن الوجود الكامل المستمر لسمير زاهر‏,‏ الرجل الأول بالاتحاد‏,‏ مع اللاعبين والجهاز لمدة طويلة تقترب من العشرين يوما‏,‏ كان من شأنه أن يعكس روح الانتماء والإحساس بالمسئولية‏,‏ وظهر هذا واضحا في جميع المواقف التي واجهها الفريق منذ اللحظة التي وطأت فيها أقدامهم أرض غانا‏.‏

ويواصل رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة رؤياه للفريق باعتباره لاعبا دوليا سابقا يشعر باختلاف شديد لهذا الفريق عن كثير من الفرق الرياضية التي عايشها وعاصرها كلاعب ومسئول‏,‏ حيث يقول إن أبرز ما يميز المنتخب الموجود حاليا في أكرا هو حالة الحب التي تربط بين جميع اللاعبين‏,‏ علاوة علي رغبتهم الأكيدة في تحقيق إنجاز كبير لمصر وللكرة المصرية ولأنفسهم‏,‏ وهذا هو سر الإخلاص الشديد الذي يتمتعون به في هذه البطولة الاستثنائية‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن أي فريق رياضي مصري بمقدوره تحقيق هذا الإنجاز لو تحلي لاعبوه بهذه الروح الرائع التي عكست مدي الانتماء والحب للوطن‏,‏ والسعادة الحقيقية التي شعر بها هؤلاء مرجعه إحساسهما بأنهم قد أسعدوا شعبا بأكمله‏,‏ بل أمة عربية تمتد من المحيط إلي الخليج‏,‏ وعلي هذا فإن كل لاعب التقي به شخصيا وجد لديه الدافع القوي لاستكمال هذه المسيرة الناجحة بالفوز في مباراة الليلة‏.‏

وقال‏:‏ إن خبرته في الملاعب منحته الإحساس بأن ما يحدث داخل الملعب يكون دائما انعكاسا لما يحدث خارجه‏,‏ حيث يعتقد صقر أن الملعب هو المرآة والترجمة الحقيقية لكل ما يدور وراء الكواليس والحياة الخاصة للاعبين‏.‏

وعن توقعاته للمباراة حذر المهندس حسن صقر من الاسترخاء والاطمئنان إلي النتيجة من منطلق أن المباراة الأولي قد أسفرت عن فوز مظفر ومستحق للفريق المصري‏,‏ موضحا أن لكل مباراة ظروفها الخاصة بها‏.‏

ويعتقد أن لقاء الليلة سيكون في غاية الصعوبة لكلا الفريقين‏,‏ بل من أصعب اللقاءات التي يمكن أن تمر في حياة أي لاعب أو مدرب أو مسئول‏,‏ وإن كان يشعر أنها فرصة حقيقية لتحدي اللاعبين المصريين لأنفسهم‏,‏ وتأكيد أن فوزهم علي المنتخب الكاميروني من قبل واحتفاظهم بكأس إفريقيا لم يأت من فراغ‏,‏ ولم يكن وليد المصادفة‏.‏

وأشاد رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة بالمنظومة كلها ووصفها بأنها ناجحة‏,‏ حيث إن كل الأمور تسير علي أحسن ما يرام‏,‏ وأن كل مصري له علاقة بهذه المنظومة قد أدي كل ما عليه من واجب‏,‏ وكان الجميع عند حسن الظن‏.‏

ومن أبرز ما يميز المنتخب الحالي‏,‏ من وجهة نظر المسئول الأول عن الرياضة في مصر‏,‏ هو تقارب أعمار اللاعبين‏,‏ والمقدرة الكبيرة علي مزج الجهاز الفني بين عنصري الشباب والخبرة‏,‏ وهو ما ينم عن الكفاءة الشديدة التي يتمتع بها كل أفراد الجهاز الفني بلا استثناء‏.‏

وفي ختام تصريحاته لـالأهرام من أكرا أوضح المهندس حسن صقر‏(‏ المعروف عنه الشجاعة الأدبية عند اتخاذ القرار‏)‏ أن سفره إلي غانا لحضور مباراة الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة أمام كوت ديفوار كان خاليا تماما من أي حسابات‏,‏ سوي رغبته في حث اللاعبين علي بذل أقصي جهد ممكن من أجل مصر‏,‏ وأنه لم يفكر لحظة واحدة فيما يمكن أن يقال لو لم يفز الفريق بالمباراة‏,‏ وقال صقر‏:‏ إنه تعود دائما علي أن يفعل ما يراه صحيحا من أجل المصلحة العامة دونما أدني تفكير في أي شيء آخر‏,‏ وأنه أراد بالسفر إلي غانا والالتقاء بالفريق أن يسلم رسالة نفسية للاعبين جاء فيها‏:‏ مصر كلها معكم‏.‏.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
ساعة الحقيقة تدق في اكرا الليلة : 
التاريخ يفتح أبوابه للفراعنة 
منتخب مصر يواجه الكاميرون في نهائي الأمم الافريقية 
السندباد المصري يواصل اقتحام الغابة بحثا عن صيد ثمين بين أنياب الأسود الجريحة ! 
* 




رسالة كوماسي :ابراهيم المنيسي و مصطفي رضا


يا الهي.. إنه مرعب..!
هكذا تسمع اصوات الفزع من ابناء الغابات الافريقية الموحشة وهم يتأملون السندباد المصري الذي اجهز علي كل ما في الغابة تباعا وبقوة حتي وصل الي الاسد الجريح فلم ينس ما كان .. وبدا راغبا من جديد في ان يلقنه الدرس .. ويفتح صفحات التاريخ .. ويفرج عليه العالم ..!

لا مبالغة البتة في رتوش هذه الصورة التي تقف اليوم في خلفية الحدث الكبير الذي يشهده ستاد اوهين ديان 40 الف متفرج بالعاصمة الغانية اكرا حين يلتقي منتخب مصر مع الكاميرون في المباراة النهائية لبطولة الامم الافريقية السادسة والعشرين لكرة القدم والتي يدافع فيها الفراعنة عن اللقب والكاس والفرحة والجدارة واشياء كثيرة .. 

عندما تشير عقارب ساعة القاهرة الي السابعة مساء اليوم الخامسة مساء في اكرا تبدأ لحظة البحث عن الحقيقة وتاكيد التفوق بعد ان اجهز الفراعنة كما يحلو للافارقة ان يطلقوا علي منتخب مصر علي كل من قابلهم في جولاتهم بالغابة الافريقية الحافلة بالوحوش المتوحشة او ما كنا نظنها كذلك هلعا من المواجهة او ربما هكذا ثبت المرتعشون في وجداننا الكروي فاحدثوا به هزات وهزات من الثقة بالنفس &#173; والتي بدأها منتخب مصر وكانه سندباد الغابة بحق فعندما التقي الاسد الكاميروني المفزع في اول الكلام لقنه الدرس القاسي وهزمه باربعة اهداف لهدفين وما ان افاق السندباد من التهام الاسود حتي واجه صقور الجديان او منتخب السودان الشقيق فاكتفي معه بثلاثة نظيفة وجاءت استراحة المحارب امام التماسيح الزامبية تعادلية بواحد لمثله وتقدم السندباد حامل اللقب والهيبة والسمعة وكل ارقام التفوق والتميز الصفوف عن مجموعته الثالثة فكانت المواجهة مع الغزلان السوداء الانجولية وبضربتين لضربة اجهز السندباد علي صيده الجديد والعنيد لكن الافيال المتوحشة وقفت في طريقه فكانت المنازلة الكبري التي احتشد للفرجة عليها كل من في الغابة وهبت الفيلة من ابيدجان الي مسرح الاحداث في ضيافة ملك الاشانتي بكوماسي وهناك كان الدرس القاسي الذي ابكي الفيلة جميعا ..لقد فعلها السندباد المصري يا الهي انه مرعب هكذا سمعت احد اتباع الفيلة يخرج باكيا وهو يري دروجبا والذين معه يبكون بحرقة وهم الذين كانوا قبل 90 دقيقة يرقصون ويغنون وهم يظنون انهم في رحلة خلوية بالغابة يعضون فيها الفراعنة سعيا لصيد ثمين لكن بأربعة اهداف قاتلة وملعوبة ومؤلمة وموجعة بدأها فتحي واتبعه البلدوزر زكي مرتين واطلق ابوتريكة رصاصة الرحمة الي قلب الافيال ليصعد الفراعنة الي الجولة الاخيرة من الهجمة التاريخية علي الغابة الافريقية وليجدوا في انتظارهم الاسد الكاميروني الذي طعنوه في البدء باربع طعنات موجعة مازال يعيش بعدما عالج بعضا من جرحه ولملم هيبته سريعا وعض الجديان ثلاث عضات والتماسيح خمسا وتخفي وراء السندباد الي المقعد الثاني ليزيح نسور قرطاج التونسية بثلاثه اهداف لهدفين وكانه يثار من رائحة كل ما هو عربي ثم يتماسك الاسد اكثر وبصعوبة شديدة يطيح بالنجوم السوداء الغانية من قلب الحدث وسط اهلهم وناسهم من متفرجي النزال الكبير وبضربة واحدة ليقول الاسود للفراعنة : نحن هنا لازلنا احياء .. اهلا ..!!

وهكذا يسفر ميزان القوي في النزال الافريقي السادس والعشرين عن تفوق مصري خالص في كل جولات المشهد المثير فقد لعب السندباد المصري خمس مباريات فاز في اربع منه وتعادل مرة واحدة وسجل 14 هدفا واستقبلت شباكه خمسة اهداف في مقابل 14 هدفا لاسود وسبعة اهداف في مرماهم ..ولتزداد الاثارة والندية في ختام المشهد الافريقي الكبير الذي يحضره الليلة في اكرا كبار الشخصيات يتقدمهم الرئيس الغاني كوفور وعيسي حياتو الكاميروني رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي وضيفه السويسري جوزيف بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي .. وعدد من كبار الشخصيات والمدعوين ..


الليلة تشبه البارحة 

منتخب مصر الذي حضر الي غانا مدافعا عن لقب استحقه في القاهرة 2006 وفرحة صنعها بل وحفرها في وجدان شعبه وجد ليلته في بلاد نكروما اشبه كثيرا بما كانت عليه ليالي المحروسة في البارحة .. ففي 2006 لعب الفراعنة مع الافيال في مجموعة واحدة وهزموهم بالثلاثة لكن الافيال تماسكت دون سقوط وتمالكت حتي واجهت الفراعنة من جديد في النهائي المشهود الذي حسمه زملاء الحضري بركلات الترجيح وهذه المرة وفي غانا 2008 لعب الفراعنة مع الكاميرون في مجموعة واحدة وهزموهم بالاربعة الموجعة لكن الاسد تماسك وعاش وانتظر الفراعنة في نهاية الطريق الليلة .. اي ان البطولة التي تعتبر ثالث اقوي بطولات المستديرة علي سطح المعمورة تؤهل فريقين من مجموعة واحدة للنهائي للمرة الثانية علي التوالي وياتي منتخب مصر طرفا اسياسيا في المرتين .. وفال وعليه الكمال ..!

منتخب مصر الذي اذهل الخبراء وكل المراقبين في البطولة يحظي بدعم كبير ومساندة كاملة من الرئيس حسني مبارك الذي يطمئن علي اللاعبين واستعداداتهم والجهاز الفني قبل كل مباراة وهي المكالمة التي تشعر اللاعبين بمزيد من الحماس والحرص علي تمثيل مصر في افضل مستوي واحسن صورة ولا يغيب عن اذهان لاعبي مصر وجماهيرهم الغفيرة ما كانت عليه الصورة في البارحة عندما وجدوا الرئيس مبارك بينهم في المران يشد من ازرهم ويأخذ بأيديهم الي منصة التتويج والمجد .. 

نفس ملامح الصورة الرائعة : جمال مبارك يتصل ويهنئ ويشيد وعلا ء مبارك يطمئن علي البعثة واللاعبين وحسن شحاته وحازم الهواري رئيس البعثة وسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة يوما بيوم .. ومكالمات التهاني تنهال من القاهرة وكل مكان به واحد مصري فرحان ببلده وفخور باولاد وطنه . صورة يصعب وصف معالمها كاملة ..

المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة الذي لم يكن قد مضي علي نيله شرف المسئولية والتكليف في بطولة 2006 غير 25 يوما وقاد سفينة الفريق من قلب كابينة القيادة سافر هذه المرة الي اكرا حاملا علي كفيه مغامرة لا يقوي عليها غير رياضي حقيقي .. الفريق كان قد فاز وابدع وتاهل للدور قبل النهائي وامامه الافيال المتوحشة وحسن صقر جاء ليحضر هذه المباراة في توقيت اشفقنا عليه فيه لكنه كسب الرهان ولم يتمالك نفسه وهو يقفز فرحابكوماسي ليصاب كابتن كرة اليد القديم في قدمه .. لكنه لم يشعر بالم فقد انساه العرض الرائع للفراعنة والرباعية المدهشة من السندباد المصري كل شئ .. وما اشبه الليلة بالبارحة .. باذن الله ..

لحظة للتاريخ 

مصر المؤسسة للاتحاد الافريقي ولبطولة الامم 1957 والتي تاسس اتحادها الكروي عام 1921 كاقدم دول القارة السمراء ممارسة لكرة وانضماما للفيفا في العام 1923يقف ابناؤها الليلة علي ابواب مجد كروي جديد ومهم .. مصر التي تملك الرقم القياسي في بطولة الامم من حيث عدد مرات التتويج فيها بخمسة القاب تجد نفسها مطاردة من الكاميرون ذات الالقاب الاربعة والراغبة في معادلة الرقم القياسي المصري بعدما ابتعدت غانا 'اربع القاب ايضا' وخرجت من قبل النهائي .. ويهم الفراعنة الليلة الاحتفاظ باللقب والابتعاد بالرقم ليكون ان شاء الله تعالي ستة القاب لاربعة .. واللي يحصلني ييجي يكلمني ..!

مصر التي شاركت في بطولة الامم الافريقية 21 مرة بما فيها هذه المرة 'رقم قياسي' ولعبت حتي ماقبل لقاء الليلة 83 مباراة في تاريخ البطولة 'رقم قياسي' وفازت في 44 مباراة 'رقم قياسي' وتعادلت في 15 مباراة وسجلت 138 هدفا 'رقم قياسي' ودخل مرماها 82 هدفا وحملت الكاس خمس مرات 'رقم قياسي' يهم ابناءها الليلة كتابة سطر جديد في سجلات المجد الافريقي والاحتفاظ باللقب وترسيخ الهيبة وتاكيد ان من فاز باول لقب وحاز اول كاس هو من يحمل اليوم اخر لقب ويعود بأخر كأس .. ومن لايملك ماضيا فلا حاضر له ..

علي ان اوراق الترجيح ومقومات الترشيح التي تشهد لمنتخب مصر في الماضي والاني بالتفوق لا تهمل الاسود الكاميرونية كاهم القوي الكروية العظمي بالقارة التي شرفها الاسود كثيرا من قبل في المونديال .. وهل ننسي ميلا ونوكونو وانطوان بل وصولا لايتو ومن معه ..؟!

الكاميرون التي يبلغ تعداد سكانها 18 مليون نسمة تاسس اتحادها الكروي في 1959وانضمت لعضوية الفيفا في 1962 ياتي ترتيبها الدولي الحالي حسب اخر تصنيف للفيفا ال 24 'مصر في التصنيف 39' تحمل مشاركتها الحالية في كاس الامم الرقم 15 لعبت خلالها حتي ماقبل لقاء الليلة 66 مباراة فازت في 36 منها وخسرت 12 مرة وسجلت 104 اهداف واستقبلت شباكها 58 هدفا .. وحملت الكاس اربع مرات وكانت اولي مشاركاتها في المشهد الافريقي الكبير منذ 38 سنة في البطولة السابعة بالسودان 1970 وخرجت من الدور الاول لكنها بعد ذلك فرضت حضورا قويا لاصحاب الزي الاخضر والاحمر والاصفر وانفردت بمقدمة المسرح مع غانا ومصر حتي ظهرت نسور نيجيريا وافيال كوت ديفوار والكثير من القوي الكروية التي تحمل منتخباتها اسماء الحيوانات الاشهر في غاباتها ..


لاجديد في التشكيل

باستثناء الانتظار لحسم امر محمد شوقي لاعب الوسط الذي ابعدته الام في منشأ العضلة الضامة عن لقاء كوت ديفوار لا يتوقع ان يدخل حسن شحاته أي تعديل علي التشكيل الذي خاض به بداية لقاء كوت ديفوار والاستفادة مما تحقق من تجانس وتفاهم بين اللاعبين سواء في قلب الفاع : هاني سعيد وشادي محمد ووائل جمعه والحارس العملاق عصام الحضري ثم احمد فتحي يمينا وسد معوض شمالا وبينهما حسني عبد ربه واحمد حسن ومن امامهما محمد ابوتريكة كمهاجم متاخر وصانع العاب خلف عماد متعب وعمرو زكي .. وهناك وجهة نظر بالجهاز تقول بان يستفيد الفريق من اشراك نفس العناصر التي بدأ بها امام الكاميرون في اولي المباريات وحقق بهم فوزا كبيرا في الشوط الاول بثلاثة اهداف ثم 4/ 2 في النهاية وهذا باشراك محمد زيدان ومحمود فتح الله من البداية علي حساب ابوتريكة وشادي .. لكن حسن شحاته يبدو مقتنعا باهمية الحفاظ علي انسب و اجهز العناصر حاليا ويعكف الجهاز الفني اليوم علي مشاهدة شريط المباراة الاولي ومباريات اخري للاسود في البطولة.


غياب قلب الاسد 

بينما يتميز منتخب مصر بوفرة العناصر الجهزة وعدم غياب اي لاعب للانذارين يفتقد منتخب الاسود قلب دفاعه القوي اندريه بيكي لاعب نادي ريدنج الانجليزي لطرده في مبارة غانا الاخيرة وهو الملقب في اوساط البطولة بقلب الاسد لقوة انقضاضه ويتوقع تاثر الدفاع الكاميروني بغيابه لكن اوتوفيستر الالماني المدير الفني للكاميرون لديه اوراق كثيرة مهمة يقودها مهاجم برشلونة الاسباني الداهية صمويل ايتو الذي حقق الرقم القياسي لهداف كاس الامم في تاريخها وهو المنتظر ان يكلف شحاته مدافعه الصلد وائل جمعه بمهمة رقابة ايتو عندما يتقدم لمركز راس الحربة الصريح من جهته او شادي محمد اذا ما تحرك مهاجم الكاميرون للناحية الاخري علي ان يلتزم احمد فتحي برقابته اذا ما مال ايتو لمهاجمة منتخب مصر من الجناح الايسر المتقدم وهو مكانه المفضل للدغ المنافسين ..ومع ايتو في الهجوم هناك محمدو دريسو لاعب دويسبرج الالماني وجوب مهاجم نيس وبرتين تومو لاعب اكسلسيور البلجيكي .. وفي الوسط يفاضل اوتوفيستر بين عمالقة يبرز منهم جيرمي لاعب نيوكاسل والكسندر سونج لاعب الارسنال وايمانا اشيلي لاعب تولوز ومباما موديستي لاعب مرسيليا يقود الدفاع الكاميروني كابتن الفريق المخضرم كثير الاخطاء القاتلة ريجوبرت سونج لاعب جلطة سراي التركي ومعه اتوبا تيموسي زميل محمد زيدان في هامبورج وجيليس بينيا لاعب بنفيكا والحارس ادريس كاميني لالمحترف في اسبانيول الاسباني .,.

الكاميرون فريق عملاق يحتاج اللعب معه الي تركيز شديد وحرص علي الحسم في الفرص التي تتاح ولن يكون الامر سهلا علي خط الدفاع اذا ما بقي يواجه ضغط ايتو وزملائه ...




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
شحاتة في حوار صريح قبل النهائي الأفريقي:
اهتمام مبارك وفرحة الشعب..أكبر حافز للاعبين
الوصول للمونديال أمنية حياتي.. وأتمني الاستمرار مع الفريق
لا أفتري ولا أزايد .. والمشككون من داخل البيت
* 




كوماسي أحمد زهران

أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم ان الاتصالات المستمرة من الرئيس حسني مبارك ونجليه جمال وعلاء للاطمئنات علي الفريق وكذلك فرحة واحتفالات الجماهير في مصر كانت أكبر الدوافع التي حفزت الفريق وساعدته علي الوصول إلي المباراة النهائية في بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية السادسة والعشرين 2008 والمقامة حاليا في غانا. 

وأشار شحاتة إلي أن الفريق عاني من عدم الثقة فيه وفي الجهاز الفني قبل بدء منافسات البطولة موضحا أن افتقاد الثقة لم يكن من الجماهير فحسب وإنما انضم اليهم الاعلاميون وبعض المسئولين ولكن تجمع الفريق لفترة كافية قبل بدء البطولة ساعد اللاعبين علي الوصول لهذا المستوي الجيد الذي وصل به للمباراة النهائية في البطولة. 

جاء ذلك خلال جلسة لشحاتة مع البعثة الاعلامية المرافقة للمنتخب قبل السفر إلي العاصمة الغانية أكرا لمواجهة المنتخب الكاميروني في نهائي البطولة.. وأشار شحاتة إلي أن تجمع الفريق لفترة طويلة يجعله أفضل كثيرا من التجمعات القصيرة التي تقتصر علي 48 ساعة فقط قبل مباريات الفريق في التصفيات أو المباريات الودية.. وأشار إلي أن ذلك انطبق ايضا علي استعدادات ومستوي الفريق في بطولة عام 2006 وهو أيضا ما يساعد الفريق علي الأداء أمام الفرق الكبيرة بشكل أفضل عن الأداء أمام الفرق ضعيفة أو متوسطة المستوي التي قد يواجهها في التصفيات وليس في النهائيات. 

أشار شحاتة إلي أنه ينتقي دائما أفضل اللاعبين للمنتخب من خلال منافسات الدوري المصري ولذلك لا يستطيع برمجة اللاعبين خلال 48 ساعة يتجمع فيها الفريق قبل خوض مبارياته فالجهاز الفني لا يضم سحرة ولكن يبذل جميع افراده كل ما بوسعهم ويبقي التوفيق من عند الله. 

وعن المواجهة أمام المنتخب الايفواري في الدور قبل النهائي قال شحاتة إن فريقه واجه وتغلب علي الفريق الايفواري أقوي فرق البطولة الحالية بفضل الالتزام بالخطة والمساندة الرسمية والجماهيرية والأداء الرجولي من اللاعبين علي مدار المباراة. 

أشار شحاتة إلي أن المنتخب الايفواري كان الأقوي والأفضل في البطولة الحالية بفضل اكتمال صفوفه والامكانيات العالية للاعبيه بالاضافة لخبرتهم الكبيرة نظرا لاحترافهم في أكبر الأندية الأوروبية وهي مميزات عديدة تميزهم عن باقي منتخبات البطولة بما فيها المنتخب الغاني صاحب الأرض ومنتخب مصر الذي لا يضم سوي اربعة لاعبين فقط من المحترفين خارج الدوري المصري. 

قال شحاتة إن المنتخب بقيادة الجهاز الفني الحالي التقي مع نظيره الايفواري اربع مرات رسميا ومرة واحدة وديا حيث خسر الفراعنة من الأفيال في أبيدجان في تصفيات كأس العالم 2006 ثم فاز عليهم مرتين في كأس الأمم الافريقية السابقة وتعادل معهم وديا في اغسطس الماضي بفرنسا قبل أن يتغلب عليهم مجددا في البطولة الحالية. 

وأضاف أن تشكيل المنتخب الايفواري لم يختلف علي مدار هذه الفترة لانه يعتمد علي نفس المجموعة من اللاعبين كما أن أفضل خطوطه هو الهجوم لكنه يعاني ضعفا واضحا في خط الدفاع وفي حراسة المرمي سواء كان بالنسبة للحارس الأساسي أو البديل. 

اعترف شحاتة بأن نتائج المنتخب الايفواري والمستوي الذي ظهر عليه في الدورين الأول والثاني بالبطولة الحالية اصاب الجهاز الفني بالقلق وليس بالخوف لانه لا داعي للخوف فالجهاز الفني وصل بفكر اللاعبين إلي ضرورة لعب المباراة منذ الدقيقة الأولي وحتي صفارة النهاية بنفس التركيز. 

أشار شحاتة إلي أن الوضع كان مختلفا تماما في مباراة الفريق أمام زامبيا والتي شهدت التعادل الوحيد للفريق في البطولة الحالية حيث كانت في ختام مباريات الدور الأول وكان الفريق بحاجة إلي التعادل أو الهزيمة بفارق أقل من ثلاثة أهداف ليتأهل ولكنه اصر علي الفوز أو التعادل من أجل احتلال قمة المجموعة.. ويختلف الوضع بالتأكيد في الأدوار التالية التي تقام بنظام خروج المغلوب والتي يمكن أن يطلق عليها لقب "أدوار الضربة القاضية". 

أكد شحاتة ان الأداء الجيد للاعبين في مباريات الفريق بالبطولة الحالية وخاصة في لقاء كوت ديفوار يقترب كثيرا من التعليمات التي يوجهها الجهاز الفني للاعبين قبل وأثناء البطولة. 

أضاف ان المباراة النهائية أمام الكاميرون تختلف بالطبع عن المواجهة بين الفريقين في الدور الأول للبطولة خاصة وأن المنتخب الكاميروني يخوض المباراة غدا من أجل تعويض اخفاقه أمام الفراعنة في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2006 بالمانيا ثم السقوط المدوي أمام الفراعنة 2/4 في بداية مشوار الفريقين بالدور الأول للبطولة الحالية.. ويضاعف من صعوبة المواجهة انها المباراة النهائية للبطولة. 

أعرب شحاتة عن رضاه التام عن أداء الفريق في مباراتيه أمام انجولا في دور الثمانية وكوت ديفوار في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة.. وقال إن اللاعبين اظهروا في البطولة الحالية أنهم رجال وأكثر من رجال بالاضافة إلي عدم وجود أي مشاكل في الفريق حيث تتساوي فرحة البدلاء بفرحة اللاعبين الأساسيين لأنهم جميعا يلقون نفس المعاملة من قبل الجهاز الفني للفريق خاصة خلال تواجد الفريق خارج مصر. 

وردا علي سؤال عما إذا كانت الناحية اليسري في الفريق والتي يشغلها سيد معوض تمثل نقطة ضعف للفريق أكد شحاتة ان الناحية اليسري تتميز بقوتها الهجومية ولذلك يحاول مدربو الفرق المختلفة تكثيف هجومهم من هذه الناحية لايقاف خطورتها من ناحيتنا. 

وعن سر التفوق الهجومي في هذه الناحية والذي تساءل عنه العديد من المدربين في بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية السابقة في مصر عندما شغلها اللاعب الراحل محمد عبد الوهاب وكذلك بعدما شغلها في الفترة الماضية سيد معوض واسامة محمد ومعهما طارق السيد قال شحاتة إن الجهاز يراعي دائما في اختياراته لهذه الناحية ان يكون اللاعب أعسر بالفعل. 

أكد شحاتة انه يتمني تصدي الجميع للمشككين في مستوي أداء الفريق والذين يريدون زعزعة الثقة في الجهاز الفني واللاعبين.. وقال إن تجمع اللاعبين في معسكر المنتخب منذ 26 ديسمبر الماضي ضاعف من تقوية العلاقة بين اللاعبين والجهاز الفني للمنتخب والذي يوفر لهم المناخ المناسب بعيدا عن الظروف المتباينة التي يواجهها اللاعبون مع انديتهم. 
أضاف شحاتة ان المدرب المصري مازال بخير وهو شخصيا ينادي بضرورة أن يأخذ المدرب المصري حقه وفرصته التي يحتاجها ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية هي انه عندما يوجد المدرب الوطني لا يتم توفير الامكانيات له بينما يتم توفير "لبن العصفور" للمدرب الأجنبي. 

اعترف شحاتة بأنه أبدي سابقا ندمه علي تجديد عقده مع المنتخب لان التشكيك في مستوي المنتخب والجهاز الفني يأتي من "داخل البيت" وليس من الخارج وهو ما يسبب له مرارة كبيرة رغم أن النجاح يعود للجميع دائما بما فيهم هؤلاء المشككين. 

أكد شحاتة انه لم يفكر بعد في مستقبله مع الفريق رغم ارتفاع اسهمه مع الفريق مما يعزز فرصة استمراره مع المنتخب لكنه لا "يفتري" ولا يزايد علي نفسه وإذا جدد تعاقده مع الاتحاد سيكون من الطبيعي زيادة راتبه ومكافآته. 

أضاف انه لم يصل إلي نهائيات كأس العالم كلاعب رغم اقترابه من ذلك بشكل كبير في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 1978 ولذلك فإن حلم حياته الآن هو الوصول إلي نهائيات كأس العالم مدربا ولكنه يجب أن يتشاور أولا مع أفراد عائلته وأن يفكر جيدا قبل اتخاذ قرار استمراره مدربا للمنتخب خاصة وان المناخ لا يزال غير مناسب ويجب ان يتحسن حتي يستمر في منصبه. 

قال شحاتة إنه لا يخفي علي الجميع من يشككون في امكانيات الفريق والجهاز الفني وطالما كان هؤلاء المشككون ضده فإنهم يكونون ضد المنتخب ايضا.. وقال "لست في تحد مع هؤلاء المشككين فعلاقاتنا بالجميع جيدة". 

أما عن علاقة أفراد الجهاز الفني ببعضهم البعض فقال شحاتة إن التعامل يتم دائما بأسلوب حضاري وبمبدأ التشاور بين جميع أفراد الجهاز فليس هناك أي ديكتاتورية رغم ان القرار يكون في النهاية من شأنه فيما يتعلق بالتشكيل أو الخطة مشيرا إلي أنه يرضخ أحيانا لرغبات أعضاء الجهاز الفني إذا وجد أن ذلك لصالح الفريق.. وأضاف أن كلا من افراد الجهاز الفني له دوره ويأخذ فرصته كاملة. 

أشار شحاتة ايضا إلي أن الجهاز الفني يعمل دائما علي توظيف كل لاعب في أكثر من مركز وبالتالي يراعي ذلك عند اختياراته للاعبي المنتخب ومن هؤلاء اللاعبين محمد أبو تريكة وشادي محمد وهاني سعيد واحمد فتحي واحمد حسن وابراهيم سعيد وعمرو زكي ومحمد زيدان لكن هناك بعض المراكز التي تتطلب أن يكون لاعبها اكثر تركيزا فيها دون غيرها من المراكز وينطبق ذلك علي وائل جمعة وعماد متعب علي سبيل المثال. .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
إنذارا حتي الآن‏..‏ ولقاء مصر وكوت ديفوار نظيف
غياب أندريه أموجو عن الكاميرون
والمنتخب الوطني مكتمل الصفوف
* 




كتب ـ السيد البدوي‏:‏ 

‏13مساء اليوم يسدل الستار علي بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية رقم‏26‏ التي تقام في غانا‏,‏ ولقاء الليلة بين مصر والكاميرون في نهائي البطولة يخضع للإحصائيات والأرقام‏,‏ وله أهمية خاصة حيث يحاول المنتخب الوطني تأكيد الفوز الذي حققه في بداية مشوار البطولة أمام الكاميرون بعد فوزه‏2/4‏ في الجولة الأولي لدور الـ‏16‏ في المجموعة الثالثة‏,‏ كما أنه يحاول الحصول علي اللقب للمرة السادسة‏,‏ والثانية للمدير الفني حسن شحاتة‏.‏

وتشير الاستطلاعات إلي أن المنتخب الوطني سيكون مكتمل الصفوف‏,‏ خاصة أن لدينا ثلاثة لاعبين قد حصلوا في دور الثمانية علي إنذارات وهم سيد معوض ومحمد أبوتريكة ووائل جمعة‏,‏ لكن لم يحصل أي لاعب علي إنذارات في الدور قبل النهائي من هؤلاء اللاعبين أمام كوت ديفوار التي كانت مباراة بدون إنذارات أو طرد‏,‏ بعكس لقاء الكاميرون وغانا الذي شهد كارتا أحمر من نصيب لاعب الكاميرون أندريه أموجو بيكاي‏,‏ وهو من اللاعبين المتميزين في صفوف الفريق الكاميروني‏,‏ لكنه سيغيب عن النهائي ليرتفع عدد حالات الطرد إلي اثنين بداية من دور الثمانية‏,‏ ويصبح عدد الكروت الصفراء‏(13)‏ كارتا‏,‏ بعد حصول اللاعب الكاميروني أيضا ريمويرت سونج علي إنذار‏.‏

وإذا كان لقاء مصر مع كوت ديفوار نظيفا بدون كروت فإن ذلك يرجع إلي أن الحكم آدي ماييه من سيشل كان محايدا في قراراته برغم بعض الأخطاء في القرارات التي لم تكن مؤثرة‏,‏ لأنه لم يعاقب فريقا علي حساب الآخر‏.‏

وكان الحكم ادي ماييه موفقا لأنه لم يكن هناك أي ضرر علي أحد المنتخبين‏,‏ وساعدت علي ذلك المثالية التي أدي بها اللاعبون المباراة‏.‏

ويبدو أن التحكيم في هذه البطولة حتي الآن أقل مستوي من البطولة الماضية التي أقيمت في مصر‏2006,‏ وذلك يرجع لوجود جيل جديد من الحكام أصحاب الخبرات القليلة ومن صغار السن‏,‏ حيث يسعي الاتحاد الإفريقي إلي خفض أعمار الحكام إلي ما تحت‏35‏ عاما‏,‏ وكان هناك‏6‏ مساعدين فقط من بين الذين شاركوا في هذه البطولة قد شاركوا في البطولة الماضية أيضا بمصر‏,‏ أما المساعد الدولي المصري ناصر فاروق فيشارك لأول مرة في كأس الأمم الإفريقية‏.‏ .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
المصريون يتمنون المشاركة فى العرس 
الكروي العالمي وأن تتحقق نبوءة بيليه

* 




القاهرة/تقرير: حسام ابراهيم/


وسط دعوات كل المصريين بفوز منتخبهم الوطنى الأحد وللمرة السادسة ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية وأن يرتفع علم مصر فى سماء غانا ويحمل الفراعنة كأس البطولة بعد دحر اسود الكاميرون.

فإن حلم المشاركة فى بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم لم يغب عن أذهان المصريين الذين يتمنون المشاركة فى العرس الكروى العالمى بعد عامين فى جنوب افريقيا وبعد ان حرموا منذ عام 1990 من مشاركة لاعبيهم فى هذه البطولة التى تنبأ الجوهرة السوداء واسطورة الكرة البرازيلية بيليه بأن يفوز بها يوما ما منتخب افريقى.

ويسود شعور لدى جماهير الكرة المصرية وحتى على مستوى بعض النقاد فى وسائل الاعلام بأن منتخبهم الحالى هو "الفريق الذهبى فى تاريخ الكرة المصرية وانه قوة ضاربة بحق تضم افضل نخبة من النجوم الذين عرفهم المستطيل الأخضر" ومن ثم فان هذا الفريق هو المؤهل عن جدارة لتحقيق أمل المصريين فى الوصول للمونديال ورفع علم بلادهم فى العرس الكروى العالمى الذى تستضيفه جنوب افريقيا.

وشأنه شأن ملايين المصريين الذين يطمحون لأن يرتفع العلم المصرى مساء الأحد فى سماء العاصمة الغانية اكرا متوجا ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية - يقول أحمد عبد المحسن الذى يدرس الطب:"املنا فى الفوز لسادس مرة بالبطولة الافريقية ولن نتخلى ابدا عن حلمنا المشروع فى المشاركة ببطولة كأس العالم لأن غيابنا الطويل عن المونديال غصة فى حلوقنا".

وكان بيليه ساحر الكرة الذى عشق المصريون ابهاره الكروى البرازيلى قد توقع ان يفوز فريق افريقى فى يوم ليس ببعيد ببطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم فيما تمكنت الكرة الافريقية بالفعل من فرض نفسها بقوة على البطولات الاوليمبية.

ولم تخل بطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة لكرة القدم فى المانيا من مشاهد دالة على تفوق الكرة الافريقية حيث فاز منتخب غانا على التشيك بهدفين نظيفين واثار فريق "النجوم السوداء" اعجاب الجماهير.

وتمنى لويس اوليفيرا المدير الفنى لمنتخب انجولا فى مونديال المانيا-2006 أن يحقق الافارقة حلمهم فى فوز احد منتخباتهم ببطولة كأس العالم معتبرا أن الفجوة ليست شاسعة ابدا بين منتخبات إفريقيا و"دول الشمال فى عالم الساحرة المستديرة".

ويحظى حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى المصرى بتقدير واضح من جانب وسائل الاعلام العالمية باعتباره "المدير الفنى الوطنى الذى يقود منتخب بلاده ليقدم افضل النتائج دون صخب".

وكان حسن شحاتة البالغ من العمر 58 عاما قد اعرب عن ثقته فى قدرة الفراعنة على الاحتفاظ بالبطولة الافريقية للمرة السادسة والدفاع عن لقبه الاحد ضد اسود الكاميرون وقال فى تصريحات نقلتها هيئة الاذاعة البريطانية "اننا نريد ان نثبت اننا نستحق البطولة".

وأضاف شحاتة:"ان الفريق المصرى هو البطل حتى يوم الأحد ونأمل أن نظل كذلك بعد يوم الأحد ايضا" موضحا ان "فريق الكاميرون هو فريق كبير لكننا هزمناه فى هذه الدورة وهو فأل طيب بالنسبة لنا لنحقق نتيجة طيبة الأحد".

ويأمل المصريون فى فوز منتخبهم الوطنى الأحد فيما سيعنى انتصار الفراعنة على الأسود "انضمام حسن شحاتة الى نادى المدربين الذين حققوا القابا فى دورات متتالية وهو ناد يضم عددا قليلا للغاية من الأسماء".

وفى المقابل فإن الكاميرونيين لم يتخلوا عن حلم فوز "الاسود العنيدة" بالبطولة الافريقية السادسة والعشرين ليبرهنوا على صحة ادعائهم بأنهم يقدمون افضل كرة فى القارة السمراء ومن ثم فان منتخبهم هو المؤهل للفوز يوما ما ببطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم.

ويعد منتخب الكاميرون المنتخب الافريقى الوحيد الذى شارك خمس مرات فى بطولات لكأس العالم كما فاز بميدالية اوليمبية ذهبية عندما فاز على اسبانيا فى اولمبياد سيدنى عام 2000.

غير أن الغانيين الذين يستضيفون البطولة الافريقية الحالية اعربوا عبر وسائل اعلامهم عن الامل فى ان يحقق الفراعنة حلمهم الكبير فى الفوز للمرة السادسة بكأس الأمم الأفريقية فيما تتشابه الكرة المصرية مع الكرة الغانية فى التأثر الواضح "بكرة السامبا البرازيلية" ويحلو للغانيين ان يصفوا فريقهم بأنه "برازيل إفريقيا".

وشارك منتخب غانا فى مونديال المانيا-2006 الى جانب ثلاثة منتخبات افريقية اخرى تمثل ما يسمى "بالكرة الافريقية الجديدة"وهى منتخبات انجولا وتوجو وكوت ديفوار وشكلت هذه المنتخبات الافريقية نصف منتخبات الدول التى تأهلت للمرة الاولى لبطولة كأس العالم والتى ضمت التشيك وترينداد وتوباجو واوكرانيا وصربيا.

ويرى احمد عبد المحسن أن البطولة السادسة والعشرين لكأس الأمم الافريقية برهنت على التطور المثير فى مهارات وقدرات لاعبى الكرة بالقارة السمراء معتبرا ان لاعبين مصريين مثل "محمد ابو تريكة وعمرو زكى وعصام الحضرى ووائل جمعة وحسنى عبد ربه واحمد حسن بمقدورهم ان يحققوا نتائج مضيئة فى بطولة كأس العالم" فيما يبدى اعجابه بلاعبين مثل الكاميرونى صمويل ايتو وزميله امادو ادريسو والايفوارى ديدييه دروجبا والمالى فريدريك عمر كانوتيه.

واذا كانت افريقيا تعانى كثيرا من الفقر والتخلف والنزاعات العرقية فان كرة القدم تعد بحق بمثابة ابتسامة على وجه القارة السمراء التى تفتحت على ارضها عشرات من المواهب الفطرية لتزدهر وتغزو الملاعب الاوروبية.

ومن المؤكد أن كرة القدم فى افريقيا تدين بالفضل لبطولة كأس الامم الافريقية وهى أهم البطولات القارية وتأتى فى الترتيب بعد بطولتى كأس العالم والامم الاوروبية وبقدر مازادت بطولة كأس العالم التى أنطلقت عام 1930 من شعبية اللعبة وازدهارها وتحولها الى صناعة ومشاريع اقتصادية عملاقة فان كأس الامم الافريقية التى بدأت بطولتها الاولى عام 1957 قد غيرت وجه الكرة فى القارة السمراء..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
عمرو زكي يسعي للحصول 
علي أفضل هداف بالبطولة
* 





لفت مهاجم الزمالك ومنتخب مصر حامل اللقب عمرو زكي الانظار في المباريات الثلاث الاخيرة لمنتخب بلاده في نهائيات كأس امم افريقيا لكرة القدم التي تختتم في غانا اليوم بتسجيله‏4‏ اهداف بينها ثنائية رائعة في مرمي كوت ديفوار‏(4‏ ـ‏1)‏ في دور الاربعة قادت الفراعنة الي المباراة النهائية السابعة في تاريخهم‏.‏

صام زكي عن التهديف في المباراتين الاوليين امام الكاميرون‏(4-2)‏ والسودان‏(3-‏ صفر‏),‏ بيد انه كان حاسما في المباريات الثلاث الاخيرة فمنح التقدم لمصر امام زامبيا‏(1-1),‏ ثم هدف الفوز في مرمي انجولا‏(2-1)‏ في ربع النهائي‏,‏ ثم ثنائية في مرمي كوت ديفوار في قبل النهائي‏.‏

ورفع زكي رصيده الي‏4‏ اهداف في المركز الثاني علي لائحة الهدافين الي جانب مواطنه حسني عبد ربه والانجولي مانوتشو بفارق هدف واحد خلف الكاميروني صامويل ايتو المتصدر‏.‏

وكان زكي بطل الدور نصف النهائي ايضا في البطولة الاخيرة في مصر قبل عامين عندما سجل هدف الفوز في مرمي السنغال‏2-1‏ في الدقيقة‏81‏ وذلك بعد دقيقة واحدة من نزوله ارضية الملعب مكان أحمد حسام‏'‏ ميدو‏'‏ في التبديل الشهير الذي اثار غضب ميدو عندما رفض الخروج من ارضية الملعب واحتج كثيرا علي المدرب حسن شحاتة قبل ان يتدخل حسام حسن ويخرجه من الملعب بيد انه استمر في مشاداته الكلامية مع شحاتة الذي انتقم لنفسه عندما أثبت ان حدسه في محله لان زكي سجل هدف الفوز‏.‏

ومنذ تلك المباراة كسب زكي ثقة شحاتة وبات لاعبا اساسيا في خط هجومه واكد مهاجم الزمالك علو كعبه في جميع المباريات من خلال لياقته البدنية الرائعة وقوته البدنية ومؤهلاته الفنية الجيدة وتمريراته الحاسمة وتمركزه الجيد في ارضية الملعب وكذلك هزه الشباك من مختلف الزوايا سواء بالقدمين او الضربات الرأسية بالاضافة الي مساندته الكبيرة لخط الدفاع‏.‏

كل هذه المؤهلات وظفها زكي جيدا في المباراة الاخيرة امام كوت ديفوار وهز شباكها مرتين الاولي بضربة رأسية والثانية من تسديدة قوية بيمناه من خارج المنطقة بعدما تلاعب بقطب دفاع كوت ديفوار وارسنال الانجليزي حبيب كولو توريه‏.‏

واعرب زكي عن سعادته الكبيرة بالمساهمة في تخطي منتخب بلاده للادوار السابقة‏,‏ وقال‏'‏ هذا هو دوري‏,‏ هز الشباك وتهيئة الفرص لزملائي‏',‏ مضيفا‏'‏ انها ثمرة عمل شاق في التدريبات ومساعدة كبيرة من اللاعبين الاخرين في المنتخب‏'.‏

وعبر زكي عن امله في ان يضرب مجددا في النهائي‏,‏ وقال‏'‏ أتمني هز الشباك الكاميرونية في النهائي بعدما عجزت عن ذلك في المباراة الاولي بيننا‏,‏ هدفي ضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد تسجيل الاهداف لقيادة مصر الي اللقب القاري السادس واحراز لقب هداف الدورة‏'.‏

ولد زكي في ابريل‏1983,‏ وبدأ مسيرته الكروية مع فريق المنصورة قبل ان يضمه انبي الي صفوفه عام‏2003‏ بعد صراع كبير مع الاهلي فتوج معه هدافا للدوري عام‏2006‏ وقاده الي احراز لقب الكأس المحلية موسم‏2004-2005.‏ بعد تألقه في امم افريقيا الاخيرة في مصر اعربت اندية عدة عن نيتها في التعاقد معه ابرزها الاهلي والزمالك والعين الاماراتي ونانت الفرنسي بيد انه اختار الانتقال الي لوكوموتيف موسكو الروسي لكن التجربة باءت بالفشل فعاد الي مصر وتحديدا الي الزمالك ووقع معه عقدا حتي‏2009‏ مقابل‏1,75‏ مليون يورو‏.‏

ويعرف زكي بمزاجه الحاد وهو دخل في اشتباك مع مدرب الزمالك ايمن منصور في التدريبات ما دفع الإدارة الي إيقافه لمدة أسبوعين وتغريمه‏30‏ ألف جنيه‏(6‏ ألاف دولار‏),‏ وتدخل شحاتة بنفسه وطالب زكي بالالتزام بالعقوبة اذا اراد المشاركة في العرس القاري في غانا‏.‏

واعربت اندية عدة عن اهتمامها بعمرو زكي بعد هذه الازمة كان اخرها ويجان الانجليزي اواخر العام الماضي عندما عرض‏1‏ ر‏4‏ مليون جنيه استرليني اي ما يعادل‏45‏ مليون جنيه مصري‏,‏ بيد ان ناديه رفض واعرب عن تشبثه بخدمات هدافه الدولي‏.‏

وذكر النادي أن زكي يعتبر من ابرز عناصر الفريق ولا توجد نية للتفريط فيه لأي طرف آخر سواء في مصر أو في أوروبا‏.‏ .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*

الخبراء بقلوبهم وعقولهم مع منتخب مصر الليلة
مقومات الفوز علي الكاميرون متوافرة بشرط
التحلي بالحماس.. والتخلي عن الثقة الزائدة
مطلوب تثبيت التشكيل الذي واجه كوت ديفوار.. 
والدفع بزيدان من البداية 
* 




تحقيق: شوقي حامد 

تترقب قلوب وعيون ملايين المصريين موعد انطلاق اللقاء الختامي بين منتجي مصر والكاميرون في نهائي كأس الأمم الأفريقية رقم 26 بمشاعر واحاسيس مختلفة، فالثقة متوافرة.. والطموح معقود.. والأمل مؤكد وبنسبة اكبر عن كل المباريات السابقة.. ولعل الاسباب في تنامي الثقة وعمق الطموح وتضاعف الأمل موجودة وملموسة يتقدمها ويأتي علي قمة قائمتها العرض الرائع الذي قدمه احفاد الفراعنة امام الافيال الايفوارية والنتيجة الغزيرة التي تحققت برباعية جميلة والتي لم تأت بالصدفة وانما جاءت من خلال جمل تكتيكية وتحركات واعية ولمسات رشيقة ونهايات قوية ودقيقة.. وثاني الاسباب التي تحض علي التفائل وتعمق الاطمئنان ومن بينها الفوز المستحق وبالرباعية ايضا علي الكاميرون في باكورة المباريات بالبطولة والذي دفع الاسود الي اليقظة من غفوتها والافاقة من ثباتها والعودة من جديد لحضن البطولة واستعادة التوازن والوصول الي اللقاء النهائي.. يأتي في قائمة الاسباب ايضا الحالة المتألقة التي ظهر بها معظم اللاعبين بداية من عصام الحضري وانتهاء بعمرو زكي ومرورا بشادي وجمعة وعبدربه وحسن ومعوض وفتحي وابوتريكة وزيدان فضلا عن الحالة عميقة التركيز التي ظهر عليها الجهاز الفني بقيادة المعلم شحاتة وشوقي وصدقي وسليمان سواء في اختيار التشكيل او الادارة الفنية للمباراة ووضع الاسلوب الامثل للتنفيذ واخيرا اجراء التعديل والتغيير في الوقت المناسب وبالطريقة الصحيحة.. وتعالوا بنا نسبح في ازهان وافكار الخبراء لنستعرض ما سيحدث اليوم ويقودنا ان شاء الله للفوز بكأس البطولة والمحافظة علي اللقب العزيز.

اللقب اقترب

يقول د. طه اسماعيل شيخ الخبراء ورئيس مكتب الهدف في شمال ووسط افريقيا.. المنتخب يخوض هذا اللقاء وهو يتحلي بكل المقومات والمعطيات اللازمة للفوز.. روح قتالية وحماسية رائعة جعلت من اللاعبين عناصر متفوقة علي كل اقرانهم من المشهورين والمحترفين باوروبا يتقدمهم حارس مرمي عملاق احتفظ بشباكه نظيفة في اخر مباراة امام الافيال لاكثر من ساعة وهو ما احبط المنافسين واربك حساباتهم وضاعف من صمود ومقاومة زملائه وتصاعدت قدراتهم للدرجة التي رجحت كفتهم بصورة حاسمة في الفترة الاخيرة.. واذا كنا نعترف لمنافسينا بما لديهم من قدرات بدنية وجسدية طيبة.. فان لدينا ما جعلنا نتفوق عليهم من حيث السرعة والرشاقة وهو ما يمكن لاعبينا من الانطلاق ثم التوقف بحدة وفي زمن قياسي لا يتوفر لدي الاخرين من منافسينا.. 

وهو ما تجلي في الانقضاض الخاطيف علي مهاجمي كوت ديفوار في منطقة الصندوق واستخلاص الكرة قبل ان يسددوها داخل المرمي ويفسد عليهم فرصهم ويحافظ علي شباكنا وهو ايضا ما جعلنا نعوض قصر القامة النسبي لمدافعينا قياسا بالقوام الفارع للاخرين وهو ما يجعلنا نطمئن نسبيا لبلوغ هذا الجيل لنهائيات كأس العالم بجنوب افريقيا 2010 والدفاع بقوة عن مكانة ومنزلة الكرة المصرية علي المستوي الافريقي.. هذا عن لاعبينا اما عن المنافس فلعلي اؤكد انه بالرغم من نتائجه المقبولة بعد الصفة التي نالها علي اقدام لاعبينا الا ان عروضه واداءه ليست بنفس التطور والارتقاء الذي واكب النتائج.. ولايزال ليس هو الكاميرون الذي نعرفه ولا يتحلي بالقدرات التي نعلمها عنه.. وهذا يتضح من ان اهدافه في مرمي زامبيا جاءت من اخطاء ساذجة للمدافعين ونفس الشيء تكرر مع السودان.. وتجاوز مبارته الاخيرة امام غانا بدفاعاته القوية وهدف من هجمة مرتدة تكاد تكون الوحيدة..

 ورغم التفوق الفني والمهاري وحتي البدني والخططي للاعبينا فلعلنا ننصح باستبعاد كل ظلال الماضي بمباهجه والامه، بأفراحه وأطراحه ونطرحه جانبا.. ونخوض اللقاء بروح وثابه وعزيمة فولاذية كالتي خضنا بها لقاء كوت ديفوار.. ولعلي اميل ايضا ان يبدأ الكابتن شحاتة المباراة بالتشكيل الذي انتهي به في مباراته الاخيرة.. اي ان ينضم زيدان للتشكيل علي حساب متعب وبجواره زكي وخلفهما ابوتريكة علي ان يتقدم زكي نسبيا بينما يكون تكثيف زيدان او ابوتريكة للهجمات بالتناوب علي فتح جبهة الهجوم علي الاجناب لتوسيع جبهة الدفاع الكاميروني وايجاد الثغرات ولا يتبقي لنا من امنيات مع هذه المباراة سوي ان يتوفر للحكم النزاهة والعدالة ويهب الله لابنائنا التوفيق ويمنحهم السداد.

ترويض الأسود مطلوب

ويقول كابتن ايمن منصور مدير الكرة بالزمالك ان ترويض اسود الكاميرون بمعرفة لاعبي مصر مطلوب ومرغوب.. لابد من توافر الكياسة والمهارة لدي لاعبينا ليدركوا كيف يتسني لهم التعامل مع 'مقود' كل اسر وتحجيم اندفاعاته وانفلاتاته لتفادي انيابه ومخالبه.. ولعل ما يسهل من مهمة اولادنا انهم يعرفون كل سمات الاسود الهائجة ونقاط قوتهم ومواطن ضعفهم والثغرات المفتوحة لديهم.. 

والمطلوب ان نتحلي بالالتزام الخططي نتقيض بالتوجيهات والتعليمات التي حددها الجهاز الفني والادوار والتكلفيات التي اوضحها شحاتة للاعبين في كل مركز.. ولدينا كل المقومات الكفيلة بترجيح كفتنا وتحقيق امانينا.. لدينا ثبات في التشكيل وهو ما يزيد من الانتاج الفردي والجماعي ويوفر التعاون والتفاهم بين الخطوط واللاعبين في كل خط.. ولدينا دفاع صلب يصعب اختراقه ويتكون من مدافعين اشاوس لديهم خبرات ومهارات متباينة.. كما ان لدينا خط وسط غزير الانتاج يتمتع لاعبوه بالقدرة الفائقة علي الانطلاق والاختراق ويستطيع ان يرتد بسرعة للتصدي للهجمات المضادة وافسادها قبل ان تتعاظم خطورتها.. اما المهاجمون فلديهم قدرات وامكانات عالية المستوي في انهاء الهجمات بالقوة والدقة المطلوبتين وهز الشباك حتي من انصاف الفرص المتاحة.. ولا يتبقي ما يمكن ان نسديه من نصائح سوي عدم الاندفاع او التهور والحرص علي فرض اسلوبنا علي المباراة كما حدث امام الافيال وتثبيت التشكيل الذي نؤدي به علي ان يكون خط الهجوم كما هو المعتاد من زكي ومتعب وخلفهما ابوتريكة علي ان يحتفظ شحاتة باوراق بديلة واعية قادرة كزيدان للدفع بها متي تطلب الامر.

المكسب يشجع علي المزيد

ويقول كابتن حسن الشاذلي الخبير الرياضي الشهير ان كأس البطولة ولقبها العزيز اصبح في متناول ايدينا وبنسبة تتجاوز ال 70 &#37; .. فقد جري العرف ان تأتي المكاسب متتالية خاصة امام نفس المنافس وليس ادل علي ذلك من قدرتنا علي تجاوز الافيال في بطولة 2006 التي جرت علي ملاعبنا مرتين وتحقيق اللقب بجدارة.. ولعلي اعتبر مباراة اليوم هي فرصة العمر ذلك ان القدر منحنا هدية رائعة عندما انفلت عقال اللاعب ديديه رقم 23 في مباراتهم الاخيرة امام غانا وتهور فتم طرده وسيغيب امامنا وهو قوة دفاعية لا يستهان بها.. ولو استعرضنا قدراتنا فلابد ان يأتي علي قمتها خط الوسط الفعال الذي غالبا ما تأتي المكاسب باقدامه وبفضل جهود للاعبيه الغزيرة.. هذا الخط الذي يشغله من اليمين لليسار احمد فتحي صاحب مفتاح الفوز علي الافيال بالهدف الرائع الذي احرزه من تسديدة بعيدة المدي ومن زاوية حادة.. وبجواره حسني عبدربه افضل لاعبي مصر والبطولة ثم احمد حسن او محمد شوقي ايهما اجهز وفي اليسار سيد معوض الذي ظهرت مهاراته بوضوح في هذه البطولة.. 

وخلف وامام هؤلاد المميزين الفنان المبدع محمد ابوتريكة الذي يتحكم بقدرات خارقة في وقع الاداء ويمون زملاءه بكرات غاية في الدقة والمهارة ويفتح الطريق امامهم نحو المرمي.. ولعل عودة الحضري الي تركيزه ومستواه العالي وطموحه لاقتناص لقب افضل حراس البطولة يبث الطمأنينة في نفوس المدافعين الاشداء ثابتي المستوي امثال شادي وهاني سعيد ووائل جمعة.. لكنني آمل واتمني من اعماقي ان يوفق الله حسن شحاتة المدير الفني الكفء عند اختياره لتشكيل اليوم ان يضم زيدان الي القائمة الاساسية علي حساب متعب.. لان وجود زيدان يوفر الفاعلية والايجابية للهجوم المصري ويربك المدافعين الكاميرونيين ويساعد عمرو زكي انشط لاعبي مصر واخطرهم علي القيام بغزواته وانطلاقاته نحو مرمي الاسود كما فعل في الفترة الاخيرة امام الافيال..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم 
يجدد التعاقد مع حسن شحاته
* 




كوماسى/أ ش أ/أعلن الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم السبت عن تجديد تعاقده مع الكابتن حسن شحاته المدير الفنى للمنتخب الوطني الاول حتى نهائيات بطولة كأس العالم عام 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

جاء ذلك خلال الجلسة التي عقدها الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري مع مسئولو الاتحاد المتواجدون حاليا في غانا وهم أحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق والمهندس حازم الهواري عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد ورئيس البعثة المصرية في غانا الجمعة مع شحاتة وبعد التشاور مع بقية أعضاء المجلس هاتفيا.

يأتي هذا القرار بعد الاداء القوي والنتائج المتميزة التي حققها المنتخب المصري خلال منافسات بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية السادسة والعشرين (غانا 2008) ونجاحه فى التأهل للمباراة النهائية التي يلتقى خلالها امام نظيره الكاميروني في مباراة حاسمة ومصيرية والتي تقام بينهما مساء غدا الاحد على استاد "اوهان دجان " بالعاصمة الغانية اكرا.

ومن المقرر ان يجري المنتخب الوطني المصري تدريبه الاخير في السابعة من مساء السبت وهو نفس التوقيت الذي سيلعب فيه النهائي الافريقي على الملعب نفسه الأحد..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
عرض أسباني من نادي شهير 
لضم اللاعب محمد أبو تريكة 
* 





ذكرت تقارير إعلامية وصحفية منذ قليل علي قناة فضائية عن وجود عرض أسباني من نادي شهير لضم محمد أبو تريكة لاعب المنتخب المصري والأهلي بعد بطولة الأمم الإفريقية غانا 2008 .

كما ذكرت التقارير أن النادي يدرس حاليا القرار الأخير بالنسبة للاعب من أجل انضمامه لصفوف الفريق في أقرب وقت ممكن .

بحيث لم تفصح المصادر التي أشارت عن هذا الخبر عن ماهية النادي الذي يرغب في ضم اللاعب المصري ، بل اكتفت بالتأكيد والجدية من جانب النادي.

يذكر أن اللاعب محمد أبو تريكة قد صرح في وقت سابق عن رغبته في خوض تجربة الاحتراف الأوروبي بعد بطولة كاس الأمم الإفريقية والتي من المقرر أن تنتهي الأحد بلقاء منتخب بلاده أمام الكاميرون ، كما أن اللاعب ظهر بأداء جيد خلال المشاركة في مباريات منتخبه في البطولة بحيث أحرز حتى الآن ثلاثة أهداف في المركز الرابع لهدافي البطولة..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
مصر والكاميرون في نهائي غانا
* 




شريف الشريف 
بي بي سي العربية 

يلتقي منتخبا مصر والكاميرون اليوم في المباراة النهائية لكأس الأمم الافريقية غانا 2008 .  وتلعب المباراة على الاستاد الرئيسي للعاصمة الغانية أكرا الذي يتسع لقرابة ستين الف متفرج. 

وتأهل منتخب الكاميرون بعد فوزه على منتخب غانا صاحب الأرض بهدف للا شئ في مباراة نصف النهائي التي لعبت على الملعب نفسه بينما تأهل المنتخب المصري بعد فوزه بأربعة اهداف لهدف واحد على منتخب ساحل العاج في الدور نصف النهائي. 

 
عمرو زكي يلاحق ايتو كهداف للبطولة بأربعة أهداف 
وهذه هي المرة الثانية التي يلتقي فيها الفريقان خلال هذه البطولة حيث جمعتهما المباراة الافتتاحية للمجموعة الثالثة في الثالث والعشرين من يناير/ كانون ثاني الماضي والتي انتهت بفوز المنتخب المصري بأربعة أهداف لهدفين. 

وتتوافر لهذه المباراة العديد من العناصر التي ستضاعف من قوة المنافسة من جانب الفريقين والتي لا تقتصر على سعي منتخب "الأسود" للثأر لهزيمته في اولى مبارياته بالبطولة امام "الفراعنة". 

فمنتخب الكاميرون يدخل المباراة وقد سبق له الفوز باللقب اربع مرات وسيعني فوزه باللقاء معادلة الرقم القياسي الذي يحمله المصريون بالفوز بالبطولة خمس مرات. 

كما كان المنتخب المصري سببا في عدم تأهل المنتخب الكاميروني لنهائيات كأس العالم التي اقيمت في المانيا في عام 2006 وذلك لأول مرة منذ عام 1990 عندما تعادل الجانبان في آخر مبارايتهما ضمن التصفيات بهدف لكل منهما في العاصمة الكاميرونية ياوندي. 

أما المنتخب المصري فهو حامل اللقب الذي يعني الفوز له تأكيد صدارته للكرة الإفريقية بالفوز ببطولتين متتابعتين.  كما يعني الفوز الرد على من شككوا في فوزه بالبطولة في الماضي بالقول إنه كان يفوز بها فقط في الأعوام التي تجري فيها نهائيات كأس العالم التي لم يتأهل اليها عام 1986، 1998، 2006 ليكون فوزه وفق نظرية المشككين بسبب عدم تركيز الفرق القوية وتطلعها للاستعداد لكأس العالم الذي تأهلت لنهائياته. 

 
تألق الحضري في الدفاع عن المرمى المصري 
كما أن فوز المنتخب المصري بالبطولة سيعني رفع رقمه القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز الى ست مرات وهو ما سينأى بالمصريين عن المنافسة من جانب منتخبي غانا والكاميرون لأربع سنين قادمة على الأقل. 

مسيرة المنتخب المصري 
كان المنتخب المصري من المرشحين للقب قبل انطلاق البطولة وجاء في الدور الأول في صدارة المجموعة الثالثة بسبع نقاط من فوزين على الكاميرون (4-2) والسودان (3 - صفر ) وتعادل مع زامبيا (1-1). 

وفي الدور ربع النهائي فاز منتخب "الفراعنة" على منتخب انجولا بهدفين لهدف ليتأهل لمباراته مع ساحل العاج. وفي مباراة نصف النهائي سحق المنتخب المصري المنتخب العاجي بأربعة أهداف لهدف في مباراة خالفت كل التوقعات. 

 
شحاتة يسعى لمعادلة الرقم القياسي 
وقدم المنتخب المصري منذ بداية البطولة كرة عصرية وسريعة وظهر العنصر التكتيكي قويا من خلال قيادة المدرب الوطني حسن شحاتة في التبديلات التي قام بها خلال مباريات الفريق التي برز فيها اللاعبون محمد زيدان وحسني عبد ربه ومحمد ابوتريكة وعمرو زكي وحارس المرمى عصام الحضري الذي لعب دورا كبيرا في فوز بمباراة ساحل العاج. 

ويدرب المنتخب المصري المدير الفني الوطني حسن شحاتة الذي كان أحد أشهر لاعبي كرة القدم في التاريخ المصري رغم أن جيله فشل في الفوز بالبطولة ليعود هو ويفوز بها في عام 2006 كمدرب. 

وفي حال فوزه بالبطولة سيعادل شحاتة الرقم القياسي للمدربين الفائزين ببطولتين متتاليتين المسجل باسم المدرب الأسطوري لمنتخب غانا تشارلز كومي جيامفيي الفائز بالبطولة عامي 63، 65 . 

وتلقى شحاتة دفعة قبل المباراة بإعلان الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم أنه سيمدد عقده مع المنتخب حتى عام 2010 لقيادة الفريق المصري لنهائيات كأس العالم بجنوب افريقيا. 

 
يعد ايتو اخطر لاعبي الكاميرون ومفتاح أي فوز 
ولعب المنتخب المصري بتشكيل شبه ثابت منذ انطلاق البطولة غاب عنه لاعبون في بعض المباريات بسبب الإصابة ومنهم محمد زيدان الذي لم يلعب مباراة انجولا وشوقي الذي منعته الإصابة من المشاركة في مباراة ساحل العاج ولم يتأكد بعد إن كان سيشارك في مباراة اليوم. 

مسيرة الكاميرون 
أما فريق الكاميرون فبدوره كان أحد المنتخبات المرشحة للفوز بالبطولة. وتعافى المنتخب الكاميرون بسرعة من خسارته في اولى مبارياته بالبطولة امام مصر 4-2 ليفوز على كل من زامبيا (5 - 1) وعلى السودان (3-0) ليتأهل ثانيا عن المجموعة الثالثة. 

وفي الدور ربع النهائي فاز المنتخب الكاميروني على تونس بثلاثة أهداف للا شئ في مباراة هي الوحيدة التي شهدت وقتا اضافيا منذ انطلاق البطولة بعد تعادل الفريقين في الوقت الأصلي بهدفين لكل منهما ثم فاز على غانا في الدور نصف النهائي. 

ويتميز المنتخب الكاميروني بالقوة البدنية والمهارات الفنية العالية وهو واحد من فريقين افريقيين فقط نجحا في الوصول الى دور الثمانية في كأس العالم وكان ذلك عام 1990 فضلا عن انه الفريق الإفريقي الوحيد الذي تأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم خمس مرات. 

 
هل تنجح وصفة فيستر السرية 
كما يضم الفريق عناصر عديدة من الجيل الذي فاز بالميدالية الذهبية بفوزه على منتخب اسبانيا في اوليمبياد سيدني عام 2000 وعلى رأسهم صامويل ايتو هداف البطولة وحامل الرقم القياسي في التهديف خلال بطولات إفريقيا. 

ويشارك ايتو كوكبة من اللاعبين منهم لاعب وسط نيوكاسيل جيريمي ومهاجم نيس الفرنسي جوزيف دوب وقائد الفريق الذي يلعب للارسنال الكسندر سونج والذي يحمل الرقم القياسي في عدد المباريات التي شارك فيها في بطولات افريقيا (32 مباراة) وفي حال لعبه مباراة الأحد ستكون المباراة الثالثة والثلاثين له في نهائيات إفريقيا. 

وكان سونج قد خرج مصابا في مباراة فريقه امام غانا في الدور نصف النهائي ولم يشارك في مران الفريق اليوم إلا ان المدير الفني للفريق اوتو فيستر اكد انه سيشارك في المباراة النهائية. 

كما يغيب عن هذه المباراة اللاعب اندريه بيكي الذي يعد احد لاعبي الدفاع الأساسيين لمنتخب الكاميرون والذي طرده الحكم المغربي عبد الرحيم العرجون خلال مباراة غانا بعد أن دفع أحد اعضاء الفريق الطبي على أرض الملعب. 

 
طرد بيكي بسبب دفعه احد افراد الطاقم الطبي
ويدرب المنتخب الكاميروني الألماني اوتو فيستر الذي تعد هذه مرته الثانية في قيادة فريق يصل الى نهائي افريقيا رغم ما له من باع طويل في تدريب منتخبات افريقيا. ويتطلع فيستر الى الفوز بأول لقب افريقي له وهو في هذا الصدد يقول إن لديه وصفته السرية الخاصة للفوز بالمباراة. ويعلق على هذه الوصفة بقوله " هي قطعا ليست من بين ما تتعلمه في الجامعة الرياضية". ويظل التفاؤل هو السائد في المعسكر الكاميروني خاصة وأنهم عندما فازوا باول لقب افريقي لهم عام 1984 كانوا قد خسروا في مباراتهم الافتتاحية أيضا امام المنتخب المصري. 

أما المنتخب المصري فيسوده التفاؤل أيضا حيث انتهت آخر مباراة جمعت بين الفريقين في نهائي كأس الامم الافريقية بفوز المنتخب المصري وكان ذلك عام 1986 وحسمت المباراة آنذاك بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية. .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
حسن شحاته :
"نريد إثبات أننا نستحق البطولة"


* 




أعرب حسن شحاته مدرب الفريق المصري لكرة القدم عن ثقته في قدرة فريقه على الاحتفاظ بالبطولة والدفاع عن لقبه ضد الكاميرون في مباراة الأحد. وقال شحاته "إننا نريد أن نثبت أننا نستحق البطولة". 

وكان الفريق المصري قد فاز على الكاميرون في مباراته الافتتاحية 4 _2، ولا يرى شحاته ما يمنع تكرار هذا السيناريو. وقال شحاته "إن الفريق المصري هو البطل حتى يوم الأحد، ونأمل أن نظل كذلك بعد يوم الأحد أيضا". 

وأضاف قائلا "إن الكاميرون فريق كبير ولكننا هزمناه في هذه الدورة، وهو فأل طيب بالنسبة لنا لنحقق نتيجة طيبة الأحد". ومضى يقول "كل دعواتي للاعبين كي يحافظوا على اللقب ويثبتوا أنهم بحق أبطال افريقيا". 

الكاميرون 
ومن ناحية أخرى، أبدى الجانب الكاميروني توجها إيجابيا إزاء مباراة الأحد.  ويقول لاعب خط الوسط ستيفان مبيا "كانت بدايتنا بطيئة ولم يكن أحد يتوقع أن نصل إلى هذا الحد في البطولة، لقد حفزتنا خسارتنا أمام مصر للوصول إلى النهائي". 

وقال مدرب الكاميرون أوتو فيستر "إننا نتحسن من مباراة لأخرى ربما نكون قد بدأنا بشكل سيئ ولكننا نعرف كيف نرد". ويذكر أنه في حالة فوز مصر فانه سيكون لقبها الافريقي السادس، كما أن هذا الفوز سيشهد انضمام حسن شحاته إلى نادي المدربين الذين حققوا ألقابا في دورات متتالية، وهو ناد يضم عددا قليلا للغاية من الأسماء. 

ولم يكن أحد يتوقع طرفي النهائي حيث كانت أغلب الترجيحات تدور حول غانا وساحل العاج.  ولكن الفريق المصري سحق ساحل العاج 4 _ 1 كما أخرجت الكاميرون غانا بهدف دون مقابل. 

ولم يتضح بعد ما إذا كان لاعب خط وسط الكاميرون أليكسندر سونج سيشارك في مباراة الأحد نظرا لاصابته في مباراة غانا كما لن يشارك المدافع أندريه بيكي لتعرضه للطرد في نهاية مباراة غانا أيضا.  وكان الفريق الكاميروني قد فاز باللقب 4 مرات من قبل. 

يذكر انه مع بداية المنافسات حلق 16 علما فوق الفنادق الرئيسية في العاصة الغانية أكرا وظلت الأعلام تتقلص حتى لم يبق منها سوى علمان فقط هما المصري والكاميروني، ولن يتبق مساء غد الأحد سوى علم واحد فقط..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
حقائق عن طرفي المباراة النهائية : 
مصر والكاميرون

* 




التقى الفريقان في نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية سبع مرات من قبل فاز كل منتخب فيها بثلاث مباريات وانتهت مباراة منهم بالتعادل. وفاز المنتخب المصري في اعوام 1984 بهدف للا شئ في نهائيات ساحل العاج، وفي عام 1986 بضربات الجزاء الترج يحية في النهائي الذي أقيم بالقاهرة وفي البطولة الحالية بأربعة اهداف لهدفين في مباراة الفريقين الافتتاحية. 

اما المنتخب الكاميروني ففاز بهدف للا شئ في نهائيات المغرب عام 1988، وبهدفين لهدف في نهائيات جنوب افريقيا في عام 1996 وبهدف للا شئ في نهائيات مالي عام 2002 . وتعادل الفريقان بدون اهداف في مباراتهما في الدور الأول في نهائيات تونس عام 2004. 

ويأمل الفريق المصري الذي يلعب كرة أمريكية لاتينية، كما تصفها وكالة رويترز للأنباء، أن تسفر طريقته في اللعب عن الاحتفاظ بالكأس الافريقية في المواجهة مع الكاميرون الأحد.  ويلعب أغلب أعضاء الفريق المصري في أندية محلية، ولكن طريقتهم في اللعب "قاتلة" وهم على ثقة بقدرتهم على هزيمة الكاميرون. 

ويأمل الفراعنة في الفوز باللقب السادس بعد أن باتوا الفريق المرجح إثر فوزهم الكبير على ساحل العاج بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد.  وقد أظهر المصريون في غانا استحقاقهم البطولة في عام 2006 والتي اعتقد الكثيرون أن سبب فوزهم بها هو إقامتها في مصر. 

وكان فريق الكاميرون الفائز بالكأس الافريقية 4 مرات من قبل قد التقى الفراعنة في الدور الأول حيث مني الأسود بالهزيمة بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين وقد خبروا في هذه المباراة طريقة المصريين في اللعب. ورغم ذلك يقول أسود الكاميرون إنهم تعافوا من تلك الهزيمة واثبتوا قدراتهم بهزيمة تونس ثم غانا في طريقهم إلى المباراة النهائية. 

مصر 

فازت مصر بالكأس 5 مرات في أعوام 1957 و1959 و1986 و1998 و2006 

لم يكن الفريق المصري مقنعا في تصفيات التأهل لغانا ولكن مع بداية البطولة انطلق الفريق المصري محققا الفوز تلو الآخر باستثناء تعادل واحد مع زامبيا 

المدرب حسن شحاته، البالغ من العمر 58 عاما، لم ينجح في تحقيق الكأس مع الفريق المصري كلاعب ولكنه نجح في ذلك كمدرب عام 2006 

أبرز لاعبي الفريق المصري 
محمد زيدان لاعب نادي هامبورج الألماني الذي سحر المتابعين بقوة ادائه وتميزه. 
محمد أبوتريكة الذي ينظر إليه على نطاق واسع باعتبار أنه أفضل لاعب في افريقيا وهو يلعب للنادي الأهلي المصري ولديه مهارات مميزة في منتصف الملعب 
قائد الفريق أحمد حسن وهو لاعب خط وسط في نادي أندرلخت البلجيكي، ومشاركته في غانا هي السابعة له في البطولات الافريقية 
حارس المرمى المتميز عصام الحضري وهو يلعب للنادي الأهلي المصري وحصل مع الفريق المصري على بطولتي عام 1998 و2006 
المهاجم عمرو زكي لاعب الزمالك المصري الذي أحرز 4 أهداف حتى الآن في غانا أي أقل بهدف من مهاجم الكاميرون صامويل إيتو 

أبرز لاعبي الكاميرون 

صامويل إيتو لاعب نادي برشلونة الأسباني وله 16 هدفا في نهائيات افريقيا 
مامادو إدريسو الذي يلعب لفريق فريبيرج الألماني وهو مهاجم يتميز بطوله الفاره 
جوزيف ديزيريه الذي يلعب لفريق نيس الفرنسي وهو مهاجم متميز 
أشيلي إيمانا الذي يلعب لنادي تولوز الفرنسي وقد اصبح لاعبا أساسيا في الفريق بعد كان كان احتياطيا في بطولة عام 2006 م.




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك لمصر  * 






ألف مبروك لمصر الفوز يكأس الأمم الأفريقية 





 .







لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبـأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## عزة نفس

:mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3: 
الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك للفراعنه الأبطال

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك لمصر  * 






ألف مبروك لمصر الفوز يكأس الأمم الأفريقية 






أحرز محمد أبو تريكة هدفا قبل النهاية بأقل من ربع ساعة ليقود منتخب مصر للاحتفاظ بلقب كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم بعد الفوز على الكاميرون في المباراة النهائية 1-صفر يوم الاحد في أكرا. واستغل أبو تريكة تمريرة من البديل محمد زيدان ليسدد من مدى قريب في مرمى كارلوس كاميني حارس الكاميرون في الدقيقة 77.

وهذه المرة السادسة التي يفوز فيها منتخب مصر بكأس الامم الافريقية وهو رقم قياسي كما أنه الفريق الثالث فقط الذي ينجح في الدفاع عن لقبه وأصبح مديره الفني حسن شحاتة ثاني مدرب في تاريخ البطولة يحرز اللقب مرتين متتاليتين.  ونال الفراعنة اللقب بعد مسيرة قوية خلال البطولة شهدت فوزه في المباراة الافتتاحية على الكاميرون 4-2 بالاضافة الى انتصار تاريخي على ساحل العاج في الدور قبل النهائي 4-1.

ولم يجر شحاتة مدرب مصر أي تغيير على التشكيلة الاساسية التي لعب بها أمام ساحل العاج فيما دفع الالماني اوتو فيستر مدرب الكاميرون بالمخضرم بيل تشاتو بدلا من اندري بيكي قلب الدفاع الذي طرد أمام غانا في الدور قبل النهائي.  واختبر أبو تريكة الحارس كاميني حارس الكاميرون بتسديدة قوية من مسافة بعيدة حولها حارس اسبانيول الاسباني الى ركلة ركنية في الدقيقة 13.

ورد جيريمي بتسديدة هائلة من ركلة حرة في الدقيقة 19 أمسكها عصام الحضري حارس مصر بثبات بعد أن تلقى فريقه ضربة قوية لاماله في المباراة باصابة لاعب خط الوسط الكسندر سونج في الدقيقة 15 ولعب بدلا منه اجوستين بينيا لاعب بنفيكا البرتغالي. وفي الدقيقة التالية أهدر عماد متعب فرصة رائعة لوضع مصر في المقدمة عندما هيأ عمرو زكي له الكرة قبل أن يتخلص من رقيبه تشاتو لكنه سدد في جسد كاميني وهو في مواجهة المرمى. وعاد متعب ليهدر فرصة ثمينة لمصر في الدقيقة 36 عندما تلقى تمريرة رائعة من أحمد حسن قائد الفريق بيد أنه سدد بطريقة غير مؤثرة بقدمه اليمنى بين يدي كاميني.

ولعب الفريق المصري بصورة أكثر ثباتا في الشوط الثاني وفرض قبضته على مجريات اللعب بينما بدا افتقاد الفريق الكاميروني لقائد لخط الوسط بعد خروج الكسندر سونج. ورغم أن فيستر مدرب الكاميرون حاول استعادة السيطرة على الوسط بادخال موديستي مبامي بدلا من جويل ايبالي الا أن الفريق المصري كانت له الكلمة العليا.

ومن كرة ضالة انقض محمد زيدان مهاجم هامبورج الالماني على ريجوبير سونج مدافع الكاميرون المخضرم ومرر الكرة الى أبو تريكة الذي سدد في مرمى كاميني في الدقيقة 77. وتراجع الفراعنة للدفاع في نهاية المباراة لكن الاسود التي لا تقهر لم تستطع أن تزأر مجددا .








لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبـأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## natalia

الف الف ال الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك للمنتخب مش جديد عليهم

----------


## سوما

ألف مبرررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووك للمنتخب مصر........ ::no2:: 
ألف مبرررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووك للشعب مصر.......... ::no2:: 
ألف مبررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووك يا منتدى أبناء مصر......... ::no2::

----------


## محمود زايد

*مبروووووووك مبرووووووووك مبروووووووك عليكم وعلينا

الحمدلله هيفضل عنوان الموضوع مكتوب فيه ابطال افريقيا

وسنبقى اسياد القارة باذن الله دائما 

ويارب دايما فى انتصارات وفرحه*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
القائد ... أحمد حسن
وموعد مع التاريخ ..* 




قبل المباراة النهائية لكأس الأمم الأفريقية أمام الكاميرون أتصلنا بأحمد حسن – القائد حسن – كما يطلق عليه الجميع في غانا وقلنا له هل ستلعب أساسي أم لا ؟

فأجاب كابتن منتخب مصر بالحرف " مش مهم مين يلعب المهم نرجع بالكأس " وقتها قلنا أن المنتخب المصري سيعود بالكأس طالما أن هذه هي الروح التي يدخل بها اللاعبون مباراة النهائي وفعلها – القائد حسن – وعاد بالكأس ليدخل هو التاريخ مع مصر .

فهذه البطولة هي البطولة الثالثة التي يفوز بها – القائد حسن – مع منتخب مصر وهو بذلك يعتبر اللاعب المصري الوحيد الذي يحقق هذا الإنجاز الغير مسبوق - كلاعب أساسي في الثلاث بطولات التي حققها – حيث حقق حسام حسن وعصام الحضري نفس الإنجاز ولكن حسام كان أحتياطيا في بطولة 86 التي فازت بها مصر في القاهرة بينما الحضري كان أحتياطيا في بطولة 98 في بوركينا فاسو التي فازت بها مصر أيضا . 

وبهذا الإنجاز يضيف – القائد حسن – مجدا شخصيا جديدا بعد أن أصبح أكثر لاعب مصري يلعب مباريات في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية وأكثر لاعب يحصل على اللقب الأفريقي كلاعب أساسي في منتخب مصر .

وكنا أول من هنأ كابتن منتخب مصر – القائد حسن – بعد المباراة ووقتها رد حسن بفرحة عارمة في صوته " الله يبارك فيكم الحمد لله رب العالمين أن أحنا فرحنا الناس ديه كلها " .

القائد حسن .. كابتن منتخب مصر وأحد أفضل لاعبي الكرة في مصر في ال30 سنة الأخيرة – شكرا لك ولجميع زملاءك – يا قائد . .




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
أصداء عالمية واسعة 
عقب فوز مصر باللقب الإفريقي 
* 




كتب: مصطفى عطية 

 لاقى فوز المنتخب المصري بلقب كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2008 للمرة السادسة في تاريخه أصداء عالمية واسعة في مختلف بلدان العام. 

صحيفة لوفيجارو الفرنسية قالت تحت عنوان "الفراعنة لا يقهرون" أن المنتخب المصري استحق الفوز باللقب الإفريقي بعد الأداء الجيد الذي قدمه على مدار مبارياته في البطولة وكذلك سيطرته الكاملة على المباراة النهائية. 

وفي بريطانبا أفردت صحيفة الجارديان صفحاتها للحديث عن فوز الفراعنة بالمونديال الإفريقي حيث قالت الصحيفة تحت عنوان " أبوتريكة يقص عهد الفراعنة باللقب السادس" أن الفريق المصري يدين لكل من محمد زيدان أبوتريكة في تحقيق اللقب السادس في إشارة إلى الهدف الذي سجلة تريكة مستغلا تمريرة زيدان. 

كما قالت صحيفة الاندبندنت تحت عنوان " سونج يهدي اللقب للفراعنة" أن ريجبورت سونج لاعب ليفربول السابق اهدي اللقب للمصريين بعد خطأ دفاعي قاتل استغله بنجاح "زيدان المصري". 

وفي الولايات المتحدة قالت صحيفة – US today - أمريكا اليوم – على موقعها على الإنترنت " المصريون عبروا الكاميرون من أجل لقب أفريقي جديد " وقالت أن المصريين فازوا بلقبهم السادس عندما أستطاع محمد أبوتريكة إحراز هدف السبق لمنتخب الفراعنة في الدقيقة 77 لينهي تماما على المغامرة الكاميرونية . 

وقالت الصحيفة أن المصريين منعوا أوتوبفيستر من أن يحقق هدفه في أن يكون الألماني الثاني على مدار التاريخ الذي يفوز بكأس الأمم الأفريقية ولكنه لم يستطيع بعدما أن أصطدم بصلابة الفراعنة . 

أما شبكة البي بي سي فقالت " بكل جدارة مصر تحصل على لقبها السادس إفريقيا على حساب الكاميرون " مؤكدة أن الفوز المصري كان منطقيا للغاية وكان واقعي وليس عليه غبار حيث قدم المنتخب المصري بطولة راقية المستوى الفني وقدم لاعبيها أداء قتالي رائع على مدار البطولة واستطاعوا يتفوقوا على جميع الفرق الأفريقية الأخرى . 

كما اشاد الفيفا بموقعه الاليكترونى على شبكة الانترنت بفوز المنتخب المصري باللقب الثاني له على التوالي بعد أداء جميل طوال البطولة. 

وقال الفيفا " استطاع الفريق المصرى أن يحافظ على اللقب بالأداء الجميل خلال جميع مباريات البطولة وتوج جهوده بالفوز على الكاميرون بهدف مقابل للاشيء" . 

وأضاف انه إذا كان الفريق المصري قد حصل على اللقب الخامس على أرضه ووسط جمهوره بالفوز على فريق كوت ديفوار بضربات الجزاء إلا انه في غانا استطاع منذ بداية البطولة أن يحقق في أول مباراة فوزا غاليا على الكاميرون بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين ويختتمها بالفوز أيضا على نفس الفريق بهدف للاشيء. 

وقال الفيفا أن أبوتريكه اشتهر الآن بإحراز الأهداف التي تحقق البطولات حيث سبق له أن أحرز منذ عامين هدف الفوز للفريق القومي من ضربة الجزاء الأخيرة التي جعلت مصر تفوز على كوت ديفوار وتحرز البطولة وأيضا أحرز للنادي الأهلي هدف الفوز على الصفاقسي التونسي ليفوز الأهلي ببطولة الأندية أبطال الدوري للقارة الإفريقية عام 2006. 

وأشار الاتحاد الدولي بموقعه الاليكتروني إلى أن حارس الكاميرون إدريس كاميني أنقذ فريقه من هزيمة ثقيلة ولم تهتز شباكه سوى مرة واحدة في حين تمكن عصام الحضري من المحافظة على شباكه نظيفة و إنقاذ كرتين خطيرتين ليفوز الفريق المصري بالبطولة. 

وشدد الاتحاد الدولي في تعليقه على أن الأمر الأكثر أهمية في مشوار منتخب مصر في البطولة هو سعيه لإثبات جودة أدائه واحترافية لاعبيه إضافة إلي مواصلة نجاحات الكرة المصرية على صعيد المنافسات الإفريقية. 

ونقل موقع الفيفا عن احمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري قوله أن التشكيلة الحالية للمنتخب المصري هي الأفضل مقارنة بتلك التي تغلبت على ساحل العاج بركلات الجزاء الترجيحية في نهائي عام 2006 في القاهرة. 

وكان المنتخب المصري قد توج بطلاً لكأس الأمم الإفريقية للمرة السادسة في تاريخه بعد فوزه مساء الأحد في المباراة النهائية للبطولة السادسة والعشرين التي استضافتها غانا على نظيره الكاميروني بهدف للاشيء أحرزه نجمه محمد أبوتريكة..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## محمود زايد

*الجبلاية تبحث مع المعلم برنامج الإعداد للمونديال
زاهر : لن نسمح بأي ضغوط مرة أخري علي المدير الفني


يجري الكابتن سمير زاهر اتصالات مع أعضاء مجلس الإدارة.. والكابتن حسن شحاتة.. لتحديد موعد للقاء لبحث الاستعداد للمرحلة القادمة التي تحفل بمهمة دولية أكثر أهمية وصعوبة عن كأس الأمم الافريقية.. وهي تصفيات كأس العالم .2010 
وقد لمست لدي رئيس الاتحاد سمير زاهر إصراراً علي استغلال الإنجاز الافريقي الكبير.. في منح الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الأساسيين الذين كانوا في البطولة.. وغيرهم من اللاعبين في الأندية.. لأن تصفيات كأس العالم أكثر أهمية.. وعيب جداً أن يفوز المنتخب المصري بكأس افريقيا للمرة الثانية علي التوالي بهذا المستوي وهذا الشكل الذي استحق إعجاب وتقدير الجميع.. ثم نغيب عن كأس العالم القادمة والتي تستضيفها جنوب افريقيا عام .2010 
وأكد زاهر أن أول الأشياء التي يحرص عليها وكل أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد دراسة أي مشكلة أو ضغوط أبداها الجهاز الفني وحسن شحاتة بالذات لعلاجها علي الفور. 
وستكون أول جلسة لمجلس الإدارة تنقية الأجواء تماماً وتوحيد القوة والصف والرأي من أجل كأس العالم .2010 
ولن يسمح مجلس الإدارة وفي مقدمته زاهر بأي ضغوط أو مشاكل أو معوقات ضد حسن شحاتة في المرحلة القادمة الهامة.. لان الوقت ضيق علي بداية تصفيات المونديال لأنها ستبدأ أواخر مايو القادم بلقاء منتخب الكونغو. 
ووعد بأن يقدم مجلس الإدارة كل الدعم الذي يطلبه الجهاز الفني بقيادة شحاتة.. وسيكون هناك قلب وعقل مفتوح.. وشفافية كاملة في أسلوب دعم الجهاز الفني. 
وأكد أن الاستقرار الكامل الحقيقي سيكون أهم ملامح المرحلة القادمة.. وكشف عن سر سفره لمرافقة الفريق طوال فترة البطولة في غانا ومعه أحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق والذي يتميز بهدوء الأعصاب والذكاء والأسلوب الدبلوماسي الرشيق في عمله.. وكان ذلك بعد أن لمح زاهر بعض الامتعاض لدي الجهاز الفني وحسن شحاتة بالذات من بعض الضغوط والتشكيك الذي تعرض له قبل البطولة. 
كما أعلن زاهر أن الاتحاد تعلم من تجربة الفوز ببطولة 2006 بالقاهرة.. واننا لن نكرر الأخطاء التي وقعنا فيها بالاستغراق لفترات طويلة في الأفراح والاحتفالات بالفوز.. ولذلك لن تطول الاحتفالات هذه المرحلة.. لان المرحلة القادمة التي تنتظرنا وهي تصفيات كأس العالم تتسم بأكبر قدر من الأهمية والوقت كما قلنا ضيق ولا يحتمل الهزار أو التهاون. 
واختتم كلامه بأنه لن يكون من المقبول ولا المعقول بعد إنجازنا هذا أن نغيب عن كأس العالم.. لأنه لا قيمة للسيادة الافريقية.. إذا تخلفنا عن أن نكون في طليعة المنتخبات التي تمثل القارة الافريقية في المونديال. 
*

----------


## محمود زايد

*
صحف الكاميرون تشيد بلاعبي المنتخب المصري وشحاتة
‏..‏وتشن هجوما عنيفا علي أسود الكاميرون وسونج

شنت صحافة الكاميرون هجوما عنيفا علي منتخب الكاميرون بعد ضياع اللقب الافريقي وخسارته من المنتخب الوطني صفر‏/1‏ في المباراة النهائية لكأس افريقيا رقم‏26,‏ حيث قالت صحيفة الجارديان في كوماسي الصادرة باللغة الانجليزية ان المنتخب المصري استطاع بقدرته ترويض الأسود وفرض أسلوب لعبه الجماعي في انتزاع اللقب الافريقي للمرة السادسة في تاريخه‏.‏

كما أبرزت الصحيفة في عنوانها الرئيسي الذي تصدر صفحاتها الاولي الفراعنة بددوا الحلم الافريقي وفازوا باللقب‏,‏ كما ذكرت الصحيفة ان المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني حسن شحاتة استطاع إظهار مهارته الخططية من خلال توظيف لاعبيه بأسلوب جيد واستطاع ايقاف خطورة ثنائي الهجوم إيتو وآلان نكونج‏,‏ وأضافت الصحيفة ان المصري حسن شحاتة تمكن من خداع المدير الالماني أتوفيستر للمرة الثانية علي التوالي في البطولة من خلال التفوق عليه في مباراتي الدور التمهيدي الاول‏2/4‏ ثم المباراة النهائية‏,‏ أما صحيفة اكتواليتيه اليومية فصبت غضبها علي المنتخب الكاميروني

وقالت في عنوانها الرئيسي في صفحاتها الرئيسية مصر فازت بالكأس بفضل لاعبنا سونج في اشارة للمدافع الكاميروني بكوبر سونج الذي استطاع محمد زيدان لاعب المنتخب المصري اقتناص الكرة منه ومررها إلي محمد أبوتريكة ليسجل هدف الفوز للمنتخب المصري‏.‏ وتساءلت الصحيفة كيف يمكن لمحترف مثل سونج كابتن المنتخب الكاميروني ان يقع في هذا الخطأ الساذج برغم خبرته ويتسبب في ضياع الكأس الافريقية ؟‏!‏ وقالت الصحيفة نفسها سونج أضاع الكأس وأدخل الحزن علي شعب الكاميرون‏..‏

وقالت ان الجماهير كانت مستعدة لاستقبال الأسود بعد عودتهم بالكأس الافريقية إلا ان سونج كان له رأي آخر من خلال الخطأ الجسيم الذي ارتكبه وقام باهداء الكأس إلي المصريين‏.‏

أما صحيفة كاميرون نيوز فلم تدخر جهدا في اظهار الغضب علي لاعبي منتخب الاسود حيث قالت في المانشيت الرئيسي في الصفحة الرياضية مصر فازت باللقب وأفسدت الحلم الافريقي للكاميرون

‏ كما أشادت الصحيفة بالمستوي الرائع الذي ظهر به المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ وأشارت إلي تفوق لاعبي مصر خاصة عمرو زكي ومحمد أبوتريكة وزيدان علي لاعبي المنتخب الكاميروني‏,‏ كما أشادت بالمدير الفني للمنتخب المصري حسن شحاتة وبراعته من الناحية الخططية بالفوز في جميع مباريات البطولة وحسم الكأس الافريقية لمصلحة منتخب مصر‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*بمبادرة من الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم
الإمارات تكرم أبطال أفريقيا في أكبر احتفال
15 ألف مواطن ومصري شاركوا في تحية نجوم المنتخب بدبي



في ليلة احاطها الدفء العربي وفي حضور 15 ألف مواطن اماراتي ومصري باستاد راشد آل مكتوم بمدينة دبي الاماراتية امام الشيخ حمدان بن راشد ولي عهد دبي اقيم حفل تكريم تاريخي لنجوم منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم وجهازهم الفني والاداري والطبي بعد الانجاز الكبير الذي حققوه بالفوز بكأس بطولة الأمم الافريقية وخلاله قام ولي العهد بتسليم الهدايا التذكارية للاعبين والجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة ومجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة برئاسة الكابتن سمير زاهر. 
بدأ الحفل بكلمة لعبد الرحمن العويسي وزير الثقافة والشباب الاماراتي قال فيها إن هذا اليوم من أيام العرب المجيدة والمشهودة بعد الانجاز التاريخي الذي حققه ابناء النيل الاعزاء بفوزهم المستحق بكأس الأمم الافريقية الذي اثلج صدور كل العرب ونتمني للفراعنة دوام التوفيق والمزيد من الانتصارات. 
اضاف وزير الثقافة والشباب الاماراتي بان مبادرة الامارات بتكريم ابطال افريقيا عربية اصيلة ونسعد كما نفخر بهذا الانجاز الكبير نبعث من هنا رسالة حب لكل عربي يحقق انجازات وبطولات ونشد علي يديه مؤكداً انه تم التكريم هنا من قبل لمنتخب العراق الشقيق لكرة القدم بعد فوزه بكأس أمم اسيا وكنا مع ا لمصريين بقلوبنا ومشاعرنا وهم يمثلون العرب في غانا وكم سعدنا بفوزهم بالمباراة تلو الأخري ونحن علي يقين أن المصريين قادرون علي تحقيق المزيد من الانجازات لرفع قامة الأمة العربية عالية. 
اشادة 
من جانبه أشاد الكابتن سمير زاهر بالتكريم الرائع الذي اقامه الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس دولة الامارات وحاكم دبي والذي قدم له كل الشكر والتقدير مؤكداً ان التكريم يدل علي الروابط الوثيقة بين الشعبين المصري والاماراتي وقال هذا التكريم يضع علي عاتقنا الكثير ونعد بالتأهل الي مونديال 2010 وتحقيق المزيد من الانجازات. 
فقرات الحفل 
عن فقرات الحفل الكبير فقد بدأت باستقبال الشيخ محمد بن راشد لنجوم منتخبنا والجهاز الفني والاداري ومجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة وقام بمصافحتهم وهنأهم علي هذا الانجاز الكبير وتمني لهم مزيداً من الانتصارات وقام بتوزيع الهدايا التذكارية وسط فرحة عارمة من الجماهير التي حضرت الحفل. 
بعد تكريم الشيخ محمد بن راشد نزل الفنان حسين الجاسمي الي ارض الملعب وبصحبته فرقته الموسيقية وبدأ الجاسمي الذي وضع علي كتفه علم مصر يشدوا بأحلي الاغاني وتفاعلت معه الجماهير وشدي بأغنية الله عليكم رجاله من الألف للياء وهتف لمصر ثم اغنية من أحسن قلب لينا هو حضن حبيبتي مصر ثم قدمت فرقة الفنون الشعبية الاماراتية فقرة رقص نالت اعجاب الجماهير. 
تلاه فقرة للفنان الشعبي المصري سعد الصغير الذي الهب حماس كل الجماهير بعدما اصر علي نزول عصام الحضري وشادي محمد وعمرو زكي إلي ارض الملعب ورقصوا علي انغام الموسيقي واغنية بالعربي كدة مصر اللي بتكسب علي طول.. وأغنية أبوتريكة وصعد الحضري فوق عارضة المرمي بعدما نادت عليه الجماهير وقالت أرقص ياحضري. 
نزل بعد ذلك الفنان الاماراتي الكبير عبدالله بلخير الذي قدم تحية كبيرة لنجوم مصر وشدا لهم باغنية ناد فيها علي اللاعبين كل واحد باسمه تحت عنوان دور فيها.. وواصل أبو ا لخير تفاعله مع الجماهير وشدي باغنية ياصلاة الزين علي المصريين ثم موال لقيت طيرة بتتألم وصياد حيكولها. 
ووسط فرحة وحماس من الجماهير التي حضرت نزل حماد هلال ارض الملعب وشدي باجمل الاغاني منها والله وعملوها الرجالة وهتفت له الجماهير واختتم الحفل بالفنانة المصرية هدي*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المنتخب المصرى الـ 29 على العالم فى تصنيف الفيفا  

جاء المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم فى المركز الـ 29 على مستوى العالم فى التصنيف الشهرى للاتحاد الدولى للعبه وذلك بعد فوز الفريق ببطولة الأمم الأفريقية الأخيرة غانا 2008 .
وفى التصنيف الشهرى جاء المنتخب فى المركز الأول عربياً قبل المغرب والسعودية وتونس والرابع على مستوى أفريقيا بعد غانا والكاميرون وكوت ديفوار .
ووفق التصنيف الجديد يكون المنتخب المصرى قد تقدم 6 مراكز فقط عن آخر ترتيب كان عليه الفريق المصرى .. وفى التصنيف احتل منتخب الأرجنتين المركز الأول على مستوى العالم قبل البرازيل وإيطاليا وإسبانيا وألمانيا .

*

----------


## محمود زايد

*سمير زاهر من فوق منصات التتويج‏:‏
ثلاث بطولات لكأس الأمم الإفريقية لا تكفيني‏..‏
وكأس العالم حلمي الجديد
شحاتة أهدانا فريقا وطنيا علي درجة كبيرة
من التماسك واللعب الجماعي والروح العالية


الحوار في هذه الفترة مع الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم يجيء في وقته لسبب منطقي‏,‏ وهو أنه رئيس الاتحاد الوحيد في تاريخ كرة القدم المصرية الذي فاز في عهده المنتخب الوطني الأول بثلاث بطولات لكأس الأمم الإفريقية‏,‏ وهي نصف إنجازات الكرة المصرية علي مدي تاريخها الذي يرتكز حاليا علي ست بطولات للمنتخب الوطني الذي نعتبره عنوانا أصيلا للكرة المصرية بشكل عام‏.‏

وبرغم أن تحقيق الإنجازات ليس بالأمر الهين لأنها تحتاج إلي قيادات ذات مواصفات خاصة‏,‏ كان زاهر جديرا بارتباط اسمه بما تحقق أخيرا من انتصار غير مسبوق علي يد حسن شحاتة أفضل من أنجبت الكرة المصرية لاعبا ومدربا ذا مواصفات عالمية‏,‏ استنادا لما حققه علي أرض الواقع حتي الآن‏.‏سمير زاهر هو الذي تحمل الكثير من الضغوط وحده‏,‏ فاستحق ببساطة لقب شيخ العرب بفضل تدخله الحاسم في الكثير من الأمور لمصلحة المنطق‏,‏ ومساندة من يعملون لإسعاد الشعب المصري كله‏,‏ وقد كان لنا معه هذا الحوار‏:‏
‏
*‏ مبروك يا كابتن سمير الإنجاز الكبير‏.‏
‏*‏ الحمد لله أن اتحاد الكرة كان سببا في إسعاد الشعب كله بشكل غير مسبوق‏,‏ ربما لأنها البطولة الثانية علي التوالي التي يفوز بها المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ كما أن الفريق قدم عروضا قوية‏,‏ أي أن الفوز جاء بجدارة وبقانون كرة القدم برغم تطورها الهائل‏,‏ وهو ما جعلنا فخورين بحسن شحاتة وفكره الرائع في إدارة المباريات والتحضير لها‏,‏ وهذا ليس كلامي فقط‏,‏ لكنه رأي الفيفا وكبار المسئولين عن اللعبة في الكاف والعالم‏.‏
‏
*‏ هل كنت تتوقع تحقيق هذا الإنجاز الأخير؟
‏*‏ كانت لدي ثقة كبيرة في المنافسة بقوة علي البطولة‏,‏ واستندت في ذلك إلي الإعداد القوي للمنتخب وخوضه مباريات متدرجة المستوي بجانب الفترة أو المساحة التي أعطاها الاتحاد لحسن شحاتة قبل البطولة لإقامة معسكر‏,‏ مما أسهم في التقارب النفسي وإعطاء الفرصة للمدير الفني لتحفيظ وتدريب اللاعبين علي التكتيك الخاص به‏,‏ أضف إلي ذلك اختيار شحاتة لمجموعة متجانسة ومتحابة تلعب بروح الفريق الواحد‏,‏ كل ذلك أسهم في تحقيق الانتصارات في البطولة التي شاركت فيها أقوي فرق القارة الإفريقية‏.‏
‏
*‏ لكن شحاتة تعرض لمضايقات وصعوبات كادت تعصف ببرامجه؟
‏*‏ أنا أعرف ماذا تريد أن تقول‏,‏ لكن دعني أكون منطقيا‏,‏ فهناك أعاصير وصعوبات ظهرت‏,‏ وهذا وارد‏,‏ لكن في النهاية كنت وسأظل مساندا لحسن شحاتة‏,‏ فأنا أعرف بحكم خبرتي كيف تدار الأمور‏,‏ ومتي أتدخل وأحسمها لخدمة المصلحة العامة‏,‏ وهو هدفي الدائم لإدارة العمل‏,‏ والدليل هو بقائي مع المنتخب في كوماسي برغم وجود حازم الهواري رئيسا للبعثة‏,‏ وهو قادر علي القيام بمسئولياته نتيجة خبرته الإدارية‏,‏ لكن شحاتة هو الذي أصر علي بقائي ومعي أحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق‏,‏ فقررت البقاء‏,‏ وكنا نتعامل مع الجميع كأسرة واحدة متحابة ومتعاونة هدفها الوحيد تحقيق الانتصارات‏,‏ فكانت هذه الروح الجميلة بين الجميع‏,‏ وهذا الإبداع الكروي أمام أكبر الفرق‏.‏
‏
*‏ ماذا يعني الفوز بكأس الأمم لرئيس اتحاد الكرة؟
‏*‏ أشياء كثيرة في مقدمتها أنني رئيس اتحاد ناجح وقادر علي تحقيق الإنجازات‏,‏ فأنت تعلم أن هذه البطولة هي الثالثة التي نفوز بها وأنا رئيس لاتحاد الكرة‏,‏ الأولي في بوركينا فاسو‏98,‏ و‏2006‏ في القاهرة‏,‏ و‏2008‏ في غانا‏,‏ وأعتبر ذلك طفرة في تاريخ الكرة المصرية‏,‏ وأعتقد أن ذلك لم يأت من فراغ لأنني كنت ومازلت صاحب أفكار متجددة‏,‏ ولدي الشجاعة لطرق كل الأبواب مادام ذلك يفيد الكرة المصرية‏,‏ فكنت صاحب فكرة تنمية موارد اتحاد الكرة والتعاقد مع الرعاة لضمان توفير موارد مالية ثابتة تمكننا من تنفيذ خطط تطوير اللعبة‏,‏ ومن ذلك لعب منتخبنا مع فرق عالمية في الخارج والداخل‏,‏ وللمرة الأولي في تاريخ اللعبة أيضا نحصل علي عائد مادي مقابل اللعب مع منتخبنا وتطوير المنظومة فنيا وإداريا علي جميع المستويات‏.‏
‏
*‏ لكن البعض يعتبر الدوري وهو المسابقة الأهم ليست علي مستوي عال فنيا؟
‏*‏ أولا هذا غير صحيح‏,‏ لأنه بالتجربة والمقارنة بالدول الأخري ثبت تماما أن مسابقة الدوري المصري هي الأقوي علي الإطلاق قاريا‏,‏ ومن ضمن الأقوي عالميا‏,‏ ودليلي علي ذلك أنها أفرزت وكانت سببا في ظهور عناصر قوية في المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ مما جعل شحاتة يعتمد بشكل كبير علي المحترفين في الدوري المحلي‏,‏ وكلنا شاهدنا إبداعهم الكروي في المباريات‏,‏ وبالطبع لابد أن أشيد بالمحترفين في الخارج‏,‏ لكن في النهاية أريد أن أقول إن التطوير مازال وسيظل ميثاقا ألتزم به لضمان التطور الدائم للكرة المصرية‏,‏ لكن يجب ألا نكرر هذا الكلام لأننا في مرحلة مهمة‏,‏ أي تحتاج إلي استغلال قوة الدفع التي حصلنا عليها لتحقيق المزيد من الإنجازات‏,‏ ليس علي مستوي المنتخب فقط‏,‏ ولكن الأندية أيضا‏,‏ لأنني أعتبرها العمود الفقري والقاعدة الأساسية لتدعيم صفوف المنتخب‏.‏
‏
*‏ كابتن سمير زاهر‏..‏ ماذا بعد كأس الأمم الإفريقية؟
‏*‏ بسرعة قال‏:‏ كأس العالم‏2010‏ طبعا‏,‏ فهذا حلمي الشخصي ومجد جديد أريد تحقيقه‏,‏ وأعتقد أن منتخبنا يستحق بكل صدق الصعود لكأس العالم في جوهانسبرج علي ضوء ما حققه من إنجاز‏,‏ فنحن لدينا فريق قوي يمثل جيلا قادرا علي مواصلة الإبداع‏,‏ ليس قاريا ولكن عالميا أيضا‏,‏ ولدينا جهاز فني عالمي لديه الرغبة والحافز لتحقيق إنجاز جديد‏.‏
‏
*‏ لماذا يحاول البعض اختزال التقدير لحسن شحاتة في زيادة راتبه الشهري؟
‏*‏ أرجوك‏..‏ أنا أريد الاستمتاع بفرحتنا جميعا‏,‏ وقد أعلنت خلال وجودي في كوماسي التجديد لحسن شحاتة بعد موافقة أعضاء المجلس هاتفيا‏,‏ وكان من المهم الإعلان من هناك تقديرا للرجل وليس لشيء آخر‏,‏ ثم إن من حق شحاتة زيادة راتبه الشهري بعدما حقق نتائج تتعدي نسبة نجاحها‏100&#37;,‏ وبحكم معرفتي بشحاتة أعلم أن هدفه الأول خدمة مصر‏,‏ لكن في النهاية نحن كاتحاد سنعمل خلال أيام علي تكريمه ومعه جهازه المعاون بما يتناسب مع إنجازاته حتي نضع خطة الاستعداد لخوض تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم‏.‏
‏
*‏ كابتن سمير‏..‏ لمن توجه تقديرك لدوره في مساندة المنتخب؟
‏*‏ بالطبع سيادة الرئيس مبارك ونجليه علاء وجمال مبارك‏,‏ والمهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة وجميع أفراد شعب مصر العظيم‏,‏ وأعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد أقول لهم جميعا‏:‏ شكرا للمساندة‏,‏ وأعد الجميع بالصعود لكأس العالم واستمرار الانتصارات‏.‏
‏
*‏ وأخيرا يا كابتن‏..‏ هل نجاحك يؤثر علي حياتك الخاصة؟
‏*‏ قال ضاحكا‏:‏ أعترف بأنني مقصر في حق أسرتي وزوجتي نظرا لانشغالي الدائم بأمور اتحاد الكرة‏,‏ لكن ما يسعدني ويسعدهم هو تحقيق إنجاز جديد خلال رئاستي للاتحاد‏,‏ وأعتقد أن النجاح برغم أنه يتحقق بالمزيد من بذل الجهد والعطاء‏,‏ فإن الشعور بعد تحقيقه يفوق أي تعب‏.‏

وشخصيا أتمني تحقيق المزيد من الانتصارات والنجاحات‏,‏ ومرحبا بأي تعب إذا كان من أجل الوطن‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*المجلس القومي للرياضة يكرم أبطال افريقيا
احتفالية جماهيرية للمنتخب الوطني في استاد القاهرة

في احتفالية شعبية جماهيرية لتكريم المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم الفائز ببطولة الأمم الافريقية غانا‏2008..‏ تلتقي جماهير الكرة المصرية مع نجومها في ملعب استاد القاهرة الدولي الخميس المقبل في تمام السادسة مساء بمشاركة نخبة من نجوم الفن والطرب في مصر‏.‏

يخصص دخل المباراة لصالح أحد المشروعات الخيرية وسوف يعلن عن منافذ توزيع التذاكر غدا حيث ستكون اسعار التذاكر في متناول الجميع وبأسعار رمزية علي ان تخصص تذاكر المقصورة لرجال الأعمال المتبرعين بقيمة تذاكرهم لصالح الأعمال الخيرية‏.‏

جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة وسمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم‏.‏

أكد المهندس صقر ان هذا التكريم يأتي في اطار سياسة المجلس القومي للرياضة النابعة من استراتيجية الدولة في تكريم الانجاز وتشجيع روح الانتماء والعمل علي نشر ثقافة أن من يحقق أهدافه فإن الكل يدعمه‏.‏ وأوضح أن من حق الجماهير العريضة أن تفرح بمنتخبها الذي حقق انجازا متميزا وخاصة أن البطولة كانت خارج أرض مصر وأنها كانت اللاعب رقم‏(1)‏ حتي وهي بعيدة عن المنتخب وأن صيحات التشجيع والفرح كانت تصل الي اللاعبين وهم خارج أرض الوطن‏.‏*

----------


## محمود زايد

*مجلس الشوري يكرم منتخب الأبطال اليوم
اجتماع زاهر - شحاتة لبحث برنامج الاستعداد للمونديال



 يستقبل السيد صفوت الشريف رئيس مجلس الشوري.. وأعضاء المجلس في العاشرة من صباح اليوم.. أبطال المنتخب الوطني المصري لكرة القدم.. والجهاز الفني بقيادة المخلص حسن شحاتة.. وزملاءه الذين ساعدوه في صناعة الإنجاز الكبير وهم شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان وسمير عدلي وأحمد ماجد وحسام الإبراشي وحسنين حمزة ومسئول الملابس عبدالله.. ويرافق الأبطال.. أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد. 
سيتم بجانب تكريم المنتخب.. تكريم خاص من صفوت الشريف وأعضاء مجلس الشوري لزميلهم في المجلس سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد. 
ومجلس الشوري يكرم الأبطال.. لكونه مجلساً يمثل كل أبناء الشعب.. تقديرا لهذا الإنجاز الكبير الذي أسعد كل أبناء الشعب المصري والعربي.. علي اختلاف الميول والاتجاهات السياسية والرياضية ولأن هذا الإنجاز جاء نتيجة إعداد وجهد مخلص يعتبر نموذجا رائعا واضحا للعمل الجماعي الوطني الناجح. 
وتقديرا لإنجاز الأبطال قرر صفوت الشريف فتح شرفة كبار الضيوف لكي يجلس فيها الأبطال لسماع كلمات رئيس مجلس الشوري والأعضاء التي ستكون جميعها تعبيرا من ممثلي الشعب عن إنجاز الأبطال أبناء الشعب. 
بعد ذلك يقوم رئيس الشوري صفوت الشريف بمنح الأبطال وأعضاء الجهاز الفني الميدالية الفضية لمجلس الشوري مع شهادات التقدير. 
برنامج الإعداد للمونديال 
بعد ذلك يتوجه حسن شحاتة بصحبة سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد لمبني الجبلاية لعقد اجتماع ثنائي بينهما يعرض خلاله شحاتة تصوراته عن المرحلة القادمة. 
وقد فضل زاهر أن يكون الاجتماع ثنائيا لا يحضره غيرهما.. بهدف منح شحاتة الفرصة لكي يفتح قلبه وعقله ويتكلم بكل صراحة ودون أي حرج!! حول كل شيء.. سواء المشاكل أو المعوقات التي صادفته في المرحلة السابقة وقبل كأس الأمم.. وكذلك وجهة نظره وتصوراته عن برنامج إعداد المنتخب لتصفيات كأس العالم التي تقام نهائياتها بجنوب أفريقيا عام .2010 
كما يستمع لاقتراحات شحاتة حول أسلوب العمل في المرحلة القادمة.. والمنتخبات التي يريد اللعب معها دوليا استعدادا لمباريات منتخبنا بتصفيات المونديال. 
كما يعرض شحاتة أفكاره والزيادة التي يطلبها في راتبه الشهري.. ورواتب جميع أعضاء الجهاز الفني والإداري والطبي المعاون. 
وبعد ذلك يعرض زاهر كل شيء علي مجلس إدارة الاتحاد في أول اجتماع له لمناقشته واعتماده أو وضع التعديلات التي يراها. 
تنقية الأجواء 
وقد أبدي زاهر سعادته من استجابة شحاتة لطلبه بالحذر وضبط النفس والتهدئة.. لمحاولة تنقية الأجواء بين شحاتة وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة وتوحيد الصف وتأكيد التعاون بشكل عملي وواقعي وشفافية خلال المرحلة القادمة.. وقد وضح ذلك في تصريحات شحاتة لقناة "دريم" والتي اتسمت بقدر كبير جدا من الهدوء وعدم الانفعال والموضوعية والدبلوماسية كما كان عليه في لقائه منذ عدة أيام في قناة "دبي". 
حفل الاستاد 
كان زاهر قد توجه إلي مبني المجلس القومي للرياضة صباح أمس حيث استقبله المهندس حسن صقر لبحث كافة الترتيبات الخاصة بحفل تكريم أبطال المنتخب والذي سيكون مساء الخميس القادم باستاد القاهرة.. والمقرر أن يستقل الأبطال والجهاز الفني سيارة مكشوفة يطوفون بها حول مضمار ملعب استاد القاهرة لتبادل التحية والتهنئة مع الجماهير بالمدرجات.. وسوف يحيي الحفل مجموعة من الفنانين.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

أعلن الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الإتحاد المصري لكرة القدم عن إرسال الإتحاد الأرجنتيني موافقته على إقامة مباراة دولية ودية بين منتخبي البلدين بالقاهرة أواخر مارس. 

وذكر ان المنتخب الأرجنتيني سيحضر بجميع نجومه وعلى رأسهم، ليونيل ميسي وجابريل ميليتو لاعبي برشلونة الاسباني، كارلوس تيفيز لاعب مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي،خوان رومان ريكيميلي لاعب بوكا جونيورز الأرجنتيني، وجابريل هاينزا لاعب ريال مدريد الأسباني، والحارس الأرجنتيني المخضرم ابوندانزييري. 

وأضاف مراسلنا ان المنتخب الأرجنتيني سيصل القاهرة في الـ24 من مارس، ليؤدي مرانه في اليوم التالي، فيما ستقام المباراة يوم الـ26 بإستاد القاهرة في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة، ليغادر راقصوا التانجو في الـ27 من مارس. 

وسيعقد الكابتن سمير زاهر مؤتمرا صحفيا الأسبوع المقبل، للإعلان عن تفاصيل الإتفاق، بحضور السيد علاء الكحكي رئيس الشركة الراعية للمباراة


منقول


ناصــــــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*
شوقى غريب: 
نبحث تشكيل منتخب جديد لكرة القدم 
ليكون بمثابة صف ثان
* 




القاهرة/أ ش أ/قال الكابتن شوقى غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصرى فى كرة القدم أن الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة عقد جلستين لبحث تكوين منتخب آخر بجهاز فنى مختلف يكون بمثابة صف ثان ويشترك فى أول بطولة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية للاعبين المحليين.

وأشار غريب في تصريحات له الأحد الى أن هذه الفكرة فى حالة تطبيقها بعد مناقشتها مع الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد ستتيح الفرصة لمجموعة أخرى من اللاعبين للاحتكاك والمشاركة فى بطوله افريقية وإكتشاف مواهب جديدة ونجوم جدد.

وقال "فى نفس الوقت سنحافظ على نجوم المنتخب الاول ونتجنب الارهاق والاصابات ونتيح لهم اكبر قدر من التركيز فى التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم والتى ستبدأ فى نهايه شهر مايو بعد ختام منافسات الدورى والكأس بلقاء امام الكونغو الديمقراطية وتليها ثلاث مباريات فى غايه الاهمية لان أول أربع مباريات فى التصفيات ستكون الاساس المهم لمواصله المشوار فى التصفيات مشيرا إلى أن الجهاز الفنى يتابع بكل اهتمام المحترفين فى الخارج ومستواهم وكل لاعب يتألق فهو يقدم أفضل صورة للكرة المصرية والمنتخب ".

وأضاف أن الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب سيجتمع الاثنين مع سمير زاهر لمناقشة التصور النهائى لبرنامج اعداد المنتخب الاول وفكرة تكوين المنتخب الاخر الذى سيشارك فى بطولى إفريقيا بدون المحترفين وموضوع تجديد عقود كل افراد الجهاز الفني.

من جهة أخرى يصل إلى القاهرة الثلاثاء وفد الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم /الفيفا برئاسة جاك بورنر نائب رئيس الاتحاد الدولى ويضم الوفد 10 افراد للتفتيش على أماكن الاقامة والملاعب الفرعية والاساسية والطرق والتنقلات فى اطار الاستعدادات المصرية لاستضافة بطوله العالم للشباب تحت 20 سنة والتى ستقام عام 2009.

وصرح الكابتن هانى ابوريدة عضو مجلس ادارة الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم وعضو اللجنة التنفيذية بالاتحاد الافريقى ورئيس اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة بأن الاستعدادات تجرى حاليا بشك مكثف وعلى أعلى مستوى وقال "نبحث حاليا كل الاحتياجات والامكانيات وكل الامور المتعلقه بالدعاية والتسويق" مؤكدا أن أهم شىء هو الاطمئنان على الفريق المصرى الذى سيشارك فى البطولة.

وأوضح أنه كعضو مجلس ادارة الاتحاد المصرى يشعر بمسئولية كبيرة على عاتقه مع بقية أعضاء الاتحاد لإخراج البطولة فى أفضل صورة خاصة بعد التكريم والاهتمام والمتابعة من كل المسئولين وعلى رأسهم الرئيس حسني مبارك.

ومن جهة أخرى أكد المهندس مازن مرزوق عضو لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة وعضو اللجنة المنظمة لبطوله العالم للشباب تحت 20 سنة أن لجنة المسابقات لن تتهاون فى تطبيق القوانين على اى مخالفه فى المسابقات المحليه لتحقيق الانضباط فى الملاعب وقال "نلتزم بتقرير الحكم ومن الممكن أن نلجأ الى شريط المباراة فى حالة اى واقعة لم يشاهدها الحكم".

واوضح ان حاله اللاعب حسام حسن الذى بدأ الموسم لاعبا وانهاه مديرا فنيا للنادى المصرى تحدث فى كل العالم ومن الممكن ان يلعب ويدرب فى نفس الوقت مؤكدا أن هذا لايتعارض مع اللوائح حتى وهو مقيد حتى الان كلاعب..




لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطـولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## حسام عمر

*بقلم حسن المستكاوي**لماذا‏..‏ التانجو؟‏!‏****مزجت الأرجنتين منذ زمن بعيد بين كرة أوروبا التي تعتمد علي القوة وبين كرة أمريكا اللاتينية التي تزينها المهارة‏..‏ وعرف عن منتخب الأرجنتين أنه يلعب بعنف أحيانا‏,‏ كما حدث في كأس العالم عام‏1966,‏ لدرجة أن مدرب إنجلترا في ذلك الوقت سير ألف رامزي أدلي بتصريح أثار أزمة كبري حيث وصف لاعبي الأرجنتين بأنهم حيوانات‏!‏

واللعب مع هذا المنتخب المصنف الأول علي العالم الذي يصل مجموع أسعار لاعبيه إلي‏800‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ تجربه ثرية ومثيرة‏,‏ وتضع المنتخب الوطني في مرحلة جديدة‏,‏ بعد أن توج بطلا لإفريقيا للمرة السادسة‏,‏ فمواجهة الفرق الكبري تمثل خبرة مضافة‏,‏ لعلها تفيد في حالة التأهل إلي المونديال‏,‏ وأهم إضافة للاعبنا هي كسر حاجز الرهبة من أسماء المنتخبات العالمية‏..‏ وأدرك أنكم جميعا تقولون الآن‏:‏ دعنا نصل أولا ثم نفكر فيما نفعله‏!‏

ماشي‏..‏ بلغة العصر‏,‏ وهي الكلمة البديلة لشكرا‏,‏ ومعذرة‏,‏ وحاضر‏,‏ وموافق‏,‏ ولامانع‏,‏ ووداعا‏..‏ لكن من المعروف أن فريق الأرجنتين يعرف بلقب منتخب التانجو‏..‏ لماذا التانجو؟‏!‏

السؤال يبدو ساذجا‏,‏ فالتانجو رقصة حالمة شهيرة‏,‏ لكنها ظهرت في الارجنتين عام‏1800,‏ وانتقلت إلي هذا البلد اللاتيني مع السفن التي حملت الأفارقة أيام تجارة العبيد‏..‏ وأصل كلمة تانجو مستمد من المكان الذي كان يمارس فيها الأفارقة رقصاتهم‏..‏ وكان يعرف بإسم كاندوم‏..‏ وقد إمتزجت تلك الرقصة الإفريقية مع رقصة شعبية أرجنتينية وهي البولكا والمازوركا‏,‏ ومع رقصة أخري لشعب كوبا الأسود تسمي هايانيرا‏,‏ وولدت التانجو‏..!‏

وقد إنتقلت كرة القدم من إنجلترا إلي العالم عن طريق جنود الاحتلال والبحارة الإنجليز لكن التانجو إنتقلت من الأرجنتين إلي العالم عن طريق أبناء المهاجرين الأوروبيين‏,‏ وتوارت التانجو في الستينيات أمام الروك أن رول‏,‏ وبسبب الحكم العسكري في الارجنتين‏,‏ لكنها عادت الآن وأصبحت منذ سنوات رقصة منافسة للفالس والكلاكيت‏,‏ والرومبا والصلصا‏..‏ ورقصة التانجو حالمة وفيها الشجن الممزوج بالإيقاع‏..‏ وتوصف بأنها لغة بدون كلام‏,‏ وأنها تثبت أن الصراع يمكن أن يكون رقصة‏..!‏
هذا الكلام بالمناسبة‏,‏ ليس من فصل الرقص في الموسوعة البريطانية‏!‏
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*تداعيات قضية الحضري مستمرة*









***عصام الحضري**  شادي عيسى من القاهرة*</STRONG>* : اتصل سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة بحسن حمدى رئيس النادى الأهلى وطلب منه أن يصدر الأهلى بيانا يناشد الجماهير الأهلاوية بأن تلتزم بالتشجيع المثالى فى مباراة المنتخب المصرى ومنتخب الأرجنتين يوم الأربعاء 26 مارس وأن يتضمن البيان أن الحضرى أعترف بخطأه تجاه الأهلى وأنه ملتزم تماما بالعقوبة الموقعة عليه ومن ثم لا داعى لمهاجمته فى حالة مشاركته مع المنتخب إلا أن حسن حمدى رفض هذا الأمر تماما فما كان من زاهر ألا التأكيد على حمدى أنه سوف يتحمل المسئولية بمفرده لوحدث شئ فى مباراة المنتخب من قبل جماهير الأهلى* </STRONG>
*و لم يتوقف زاهر عند هذا التهديد لرئيس النادى الأهلى و قام بالأتصال بحبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية وشرح له الموقف كله طالبا من وزير الداخلية تكثيف التواجد الأمنى خلال المباراة خوفا من مهاجمة الجماهير الأهلاوية للحضرى.*</STRONG>
*وكان الحضرى قد اجتمع مع سمير زاهر يوم الجمعة الماضية بنادى هيليوبوليس ليشتكى من معاملة الأهلى له بل ووصف الحضرى المعامله التى يتلقاها فى النادى أنها معاملة كالعبيد وأن هذا لا يصح وخلال هذا الأجتماع*</STRONG>
*طلب زاهر من الحضرى التوقيع على ورقة يؤكد فيها عصام على أنه مستمر مع الأهلى لنهاية الموسم وطلب الحضرى التفكير فى هذا الأمر وسوف يتصل بزاهر ليقوم له الكلمة الأخيرة وبالفعل اتصل فى اليوم التالى بزاهر ورفض تماما فكرة توقيع هذه الورقة .*</STRONG>
*وبعيدا عن اتصالات زاهر بكل من حمدى ووزير الداخلية يتعرض حسن شحاته المدير الفنى للمنتخب لضغوط كبيرة من زاهر لكى لا يشارك الحضرى كاساسى فى المباراة إلا أن شحاته يرفض هذا الأمر مؤكد ا أن الحضرى سيكون الحارس الأساسى للمنتخب فى هذه المباراة  .*</STRONG>
*فهل تتحول مباراة مصر والأرجنيتن إلى مأساة مصرية خالصة أم تخرج المباراة إلى بر الأمان كما يتمنى زاهر ؟*

----------


## حسام عمر

*لن يشارك عصام الحضري، حارس مرمى النادي الأهلي ومنتخب مصر في لقاء الأرجتنين الودي يوم الأربعاء رغم التعتيم الإعلامي للجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاته.
ويمر الحضري بظروف صعبة تتعلق باحترافه وتوقيعه لنادي سيون السويسري فيما لا تزال مشكلته عالقة في الفيفا.
وعلم سوبركورة من داخل كواليس المنتخب أن الجهاز الفني اطمأن على جميع اللاعبين الذين سيشاهدون الساعة الثامنة مساء الثلاثاء تسجيلاً لمباريات المنتخب الأرجنتيني، على أن يعطي الجهاز المحاضرة يوم الأربعاء ويعلن التشكيل الأساسي الذي قد يلحق به محمد أبوتريكة بعد شفائه واستكماله التدريب بالكامل، يما سيغيب الحضري وقد لا يشارك زيدان.
وكان مهاجم هامبورج قد أصيب بنوبة دلع حادة منذ وصوله من ألمانيا عن طريق الدانمرك وقيامه بتصوير عدد من الإعلانات التجارية والمقابلات التلفزيونية التي برمجها مع بعض الإعلاميين من أصدقائه، وهو ما أثار حفيظة الجهاز الفني.
إلى ذلك اطمأن الجهاز الفني على معظم اللاعبين خاصة محمد شوقي، ولم يتبقى إلا محمد فضل الذي قد يغيب أيضاً عن اللقاء.
وفي معسكر التانجو، أكد ألفيو باسيلي المدير الفني للمنتخب الأرجنتيني أن مباراته الودية مع المنتخب المصري والمقررة الأربعاء لن تكون سهلة مؤكدا أنه قدم إلى القاهرة لمقابلة بطل أفريقيا. وقال باسيلي في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد مساء الاثنين بمقر إقامة فريقه في القاهرة "إنها مباراة مهمة أمام بطل أفريقيا لمرتين متتاليتين".
وأضاف "شاهدت المنتخب المصري وأعرف كيف يلعب. نزور كل قارات العالم لنعلب هناك ودائما نطلب من لاعبينا تقديم أقصى ما لديهم وأتوقع مباراة جيدة فنحن قدمنا بفريق يضم لاعبينا الكبار". وعن نقاط القوة في المنتخب المصري قال باسيلي "الفريق لديه ثلاثة خطوط متقاربة ويلعب بطريقة 3/5/2 وهو فريق متماسك وقوي ومن الصعب هزيمته".
ورفض باسيلي مقارنة لاعبه الشاب ليونيل ميسي والذي لم يحضر للقاهرة مع الفريق بسبب الإصابة بالنجم الأسطوري مارادونا مؤكدا أن ميسي ما زال شابا وأمامه الكثير رغم مهاراته الخارقة.
ورفض خافيير زانيتي قائد المنتخب الأرجنتيني الحديث عن اقتراب اعتزاله اللعب الدولي رغم بلوغه الرابعة والثلاثين من عمره مؤكدا عزمه على الاستمرار مع الفريق. وقال زانيتي في تصريحات صحفية "تناسيت استبعادي من المشاركة في كأس العالم الماضية. وسأواصل اللعب للمنتخب كي أجعله في أفضل وضع ممكن".
وعبر زانيتي عن أهمية لقاء مصر بالنسبة للمنتخب الأرجنتيني بقوله "المباراة مهمة أمام فريق نحترمه وهو حامل لقب بطولة أفريقيا. سنسعى لتحسين بعض الجوانب الفنية خلال اللقاء".
في المقابل أكد زميله الشاب سيرخيو أجويرو نجم هجوم أتليتكو مدريد الأسباني أنه لا يشعر بالضغط حين يرى حماه أسطورة الكرة في بلاده دييجو مارادونا يشاهده من المدرجات. وقال أجويرو "لا أشعر بالضغط لأنه حماي فدائما ما ألعب كما أنا". ويرتبط أجويرو بعلاقة عاطفية مع جيانينا مارادونا ابنة النجم السابق.
ورفض أجويرو أن يبدي سعادته بخسائر ريال مدريد المنافس العنيد لفريقه أتليتكو في الدوري الاسباني مؤخرا وأكد أنه لم يصرح بسعادته بهزيمة ريال مدريد إلا لدى خروجه من دوري أبطال أوروبا فحسب.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الارجنتين تفوز على مصر بهدفين نظيفين فى مباراة دولية ودية


فاز منتخب الارجنتين على مستضيفه منتخب مصر بهدفين نظيفين فى المباراة الدولية الودية باستاد القاهرة الدولى مساء الأربعاء فى إطار الاحتفالات بفوز منتخب مصر بكاس الامم الافريقية للمرة الثانية على التوالى.

انتهى الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى . وفى الشوط الثانى سجل الهدف الاول للارجنتين سرجيو فى الدقيقه 20 من خطأ دفاعى واضاف بورديسو الهدف الثانى بالراس من ضربه حرة لعبها سرجيو فى الدقيقه 40.

جاءت المباراة قوية وسريعة من البداية حيث هاجم منتخب الارجنتين من أول دقيقة وفتح اللعب على الاجناب لاختراق الدفاع المصرى وتسجيل هدف مبكر لارباك حسابات منتخب مصر وفى أول فرصة كرة عرضية يلعبها رودريجيز بالراس تمر الكرة فوق العارضة ويتوالى الضغط والهجوم الارجنتينى بمساندة من خط الوسط لتحقيق الكثافة العددية فى الهجوم ولكن تالق الدفاع المصرى وخاصة هانى سعيد ووائل جمعه فى التصدى للهجوم الارجنتينى . وتزداد السرعة فى هجمات الفريق الضيف وتتركز الخطورة فى اختراقات رودريجيز وفرناندو جاجو بالاضافة الى الانطلاقات فى الجبهة اليسرى التى شغلها جابرين هانزا.

واضطر منتخب مصر الى التراجع الدفاعى فى مواجهة فارق السرعة فى تحركات نجوم الارجنتين والهجمات الممتتالية لنجوم التانجو وينقذ هانى سعيد فرصة مؤكدة والكرة فى طريقها إلى المرمى بعد خروج خطأ للحضرى من مرماه بعد حوالى ربع ساعة وبعد حوالى اربع دقائق هجمة ارجنتينية سريعة وينقذ وائل جمعه انفرادا كاملا للمهاجم الارجنتينييى لتضيع فرصة أخرى موكدة.

وبعد حوالى 25 دقيقة بدا المنتخب مصر يشارك فى الهجوم ويتخلى عن التكتل الدفاعى وشن هجمة سريعة لتصل الكرة الى محمد زيدان ليسدد أول تسديدة على مرمى الارجنتين يخرجها الدفاع ضربة ركنية ويلعبها أبوتريكة عالي اكثر من اللازم وبعد حوالى دقيقيتين إنطلاقة سريعة من زيدان من الجبهة اليسرى يعرقلة دفاع الارجنتين لتحتسب ضربة حرة يلعبها حسنى عبد ربه تصطتدم بالمدافع وتخرج ضربة ركنية ويضغط منتخب مصر فى محاولة لهجوم وتخفيف الضغط على الدفاع وأول تسديدة لزيدان انشط لاعبى خط الهجوم المصرى بعد ثلاثين دقيقة ويجرب زيدان حظه مرة أخرى ويسدد بقوة ويتمكن حارس مرمى الارجنتين من التقاط الكرة بصعوبة وانحصر اللعب فى وسط الملعب وقلت الخطورة على المرميين لينتهى الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى.

وجاء الشوط الثانى بانطلاقة هجومية سريعة من الارجنتين ليتصدى الدفاع المصرى لاول فرصة خطيرة فى الدقيقة 4 وهجمة ثانية من الجبهة اليمنى حيث انطلق سيرجيو وجونزاليس ويخرج وائل جمعة الكرة لتضيع ثانى فرصة ارجنتينية ويشعر منتخب مصر بالخرج ويبادل الهجوم وينطلق أبو تريكة فى الناحية اليمنية ويلعب كرة عرضية ويسددها متعب بالراس يصدها حارس فى الدقيقة 12.

ويواصل منتخب مصر الهجوم ويهدى ابويتريكة كرة الى زيدان يلعبها بجوار القائم فى الدقيقة 13 وينطلق ابويرتيكة مرة أخرى فى هجمة سريعة ويعرقله الدفاع على حدود منطقة الجزاء ويحتيس ضربة حرة مباشرة يلعبها ابو تريكة فى الحائط البشرى . وبعد ذلك أخطر هجمة مصرية من الجبة اليمنى وينطلق زيدان وأحمد فتحى وتصل الكرة إلى أبو تريكة وهو منفرد تماما بالمرمى ليلعب الكرة فى يد حارس المرمى ابوندا نزيرى وهو على بعد 8 ياردات.

والفرصه الخطيرة التى اضاعها أبوتريكه نقطه تحول فى اللقاء حيث شعر شعر منتخب الارجنتين بالخطورة المصرية ليشن هجمة سريعة وتصل الكرة الى سيريجيو لينطلق بسرعة وينفرد بالحضرى ويسجل الهدف الاول فى الدقيقة 20 ويشعر المنتخب ارجنتين بالثقة ويتناقل الكرة فى وسط الملعب ويشن العديد من هجمات سريعة مستغلا الارتباك فى الدفاع المصرى وينفرد سيرجيو مرة ثانية بالحضرى ويسدد بجوار القائم لتيضع فرصة خطيرة.

واجرى المدرب الارجنتيني تغييرا فاشرك كابيناجى بدلا من كروس للسيطرة على وسط الملعب ويرد عليه حسن شحات باشراك أحمد المحمدى بدل زيدان لتنشيط الهجوم ويجرى حسن شحاته التغيير الثانى ويخرج ابوتريكه ويشرك محمد فضل لتشديد الهجوم.

وتتوالى الهجمات السريعه الارجنتينية ويرتبك الدفاع المصرى مما يتيح الفرصه للضيوف لتشديد الهجوم ومن ضربه حرة يلعب سرجيو كرة عاليه يلعبها بورديسو بالراس لحظه خروج الحضرى لتسقط الكرة خلفه فى المرمى ليسجل نجوم الارجنتين الهدف الثانى ويسال عنه الحضرى المتوتر بسبب هتافات الجماهير ويجرى حسن شحاته المدير الفنى لفريق مصر تغييرا هجوميا ليشرك عمر جمال وحاول منتخب مصر أن يهاجم ولكن عابه البطء وافتقاد المسانده من خط الوسط ومن الظهيرين لينتهى اللقاء بفوز الضيوف 2 -صفر.

وحضر المباراة جمهور كبير تقدمهم السيد جمال مبارك رئيس لجنه السياسات بالحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى والمهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومى للرياضه وعدد من المسئولين والوزراء وسمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم واعضاء مجلس ادارة الاتحاد وأعضاء سفارة الارجنتين بالقاهرة.*

----------


## محمود زايد

*حسن شحاتة: المنتخب لعب بشىء من الرهبة فى مباراته مع الارجنتين


قال الكابتن حسن شحاته المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر عقب المباراة الودية التى جمعت بين منتخب مصر لكرة القدم والمنتخب الارجنتينى والتى انتهت بفوز الارجنتين 2/0 ان المنتخب لعب بشىء من الرهبة فى الشوط الاول وتحسن الاداء فى الشوط الثانى.

وأضاف المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر لقد اضعنا فرصة خطيرة لابوتريكة وغيرها ولكن الهدف الاول اثر فى المعنويات والهدف الثانى نتيجه اخطاء دفاعيه وبصرف النظر عن النتيجه فلابد من تكرار التجربة لتصحيح الاخطاء والارتفاع بالمستوى.

وأوضح انه يحترم كل الاندية والجماهير واشرك الحضرى من اجل تجاوز المشكلة وان يبدأ اللاعب الطريق الصحيح ليعود مرة اخرى الى جماهيره ومن الافضل ان تكون هذه العودة فى مباراة ودية بدلا من ان تكون فى مباراة رسمية وبصرف النظر عن النتيجة فان التجربة مفيدة جدا لفريق مصر وهى بداية وسنحاول تكرارها.

وبدوره قال الكابتن احمد حسن كابتن منتخب مصر "ان التجربة مفيدة للفريقين ونعلم تماما اننا لعبنا امام فريق قوى لم يصل الى المستوى الاول على العالم من فراغ ولديه مجموعة كبيرة من افضل النجوم على مستوى العالم وشعرنا داخل الملعب اننا نلعب امام فريق ثقيل ومن الطبيعى ان نلعب بحذر دفاعى ورغم ذلك اضعنا الفرص وبشكل عام استفدنا من مواجهة فريق منظم قوى لديه خبرة كبيرة ونتمنى تكرار التجربة.

واضاف ابوتريكه نجم منتخب مصر "ان التجربة قوية امام فريق قوى جدا وعالمى خاصة وانها المباراة الاولى بعد العودة من غانا ولكن مع الوقت سنعالج الاخطاء ومع تكرار التجارب القوية ستتوالى النجاحات ولايجب ان ننسى اننا واجهنا فريق من اقوى المنتخبات العالمية ومع تكرار التجارب والاحتكاك قبل تصفيات كاس العالم سنصل الى كاس العالم لنسعد جماهيرنا".

وقال محمد زيدان نجم الهجوم المصرى فى تصريحات له عقب المباراة ان كل لاعب ادى ماعليه ولكن مع توالى الضغط حدثت اخطاء استغلها الخصم ولاشك ان التجارب التالية ستكون افضل ومع كثرة الاحتكاك سنتلافى الاخطاء وسنقدم الافضل.

جدير بالذكر ان منتخب الارجنتين قد فاز على مستضيفه منتخب مصر 2/ صفر فى المباراة الدولية الودية باستاد القاهرة الدولى مساء الاربعاء فى اطار الاحتفالات بفوز منتخب مصر بكأس الامم الافريقية للمرة الثانية على التوالى.

من جانبه اشاد نجم المنتخب الارجنتينى السابق ارديليس بنجم منتخب مصر اللاعب رقم 22 ابوتريكه وقال انه من افضل لاعبى مصر ولو تمكن ابو تريكه من التسجيل من الفرصة الخطيرة التى اتيحت له وهو منفرد بالمرمى لتغيرت النتيجة ولكن ضياع هذه الفرصة والخبرة الكبيرة لنجوم الارجنتين مكنتهم من استغلال اخطاء خط وسط منتخب مصر.

واضاف ان منتخب الارجنتين يعلم انه واجه اقوى فريق فى افريقيا على ارضه وبين جمهوره وبطل افريقيا ولكن المشكلة التى واجهت المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر هى انه لعب ضد مجموعة كبيرة من نجوم الارجنتين المميزين بالسرعة والمهارات العالية ولديهم القدرة على الاختراق من العمق رغم غياب مجموعة من الاساسيين ابرزهم ميسى.

مما يذكر ان منتخب مصر شارك مرتين فى كاس العالم عامى 1934 و1990 وفاز بدورة العاب البحر المتوسط وبالذهبية مرة واحده وفاز بالمركز الثانى والفضية مرة واحده وفاز بالبرونزية مرة واحده وفاز بالميدالية الفضية فى دورة الالعاب الفرانكفونية مرة واحدة عام 1994 وفاز بالبرونزية مرة واحده عام 2001.

وفاز بكاس امم افريقيا 6 مرات اعوام 1957 و1959 و1986 و1998 و2006 و2008 وشارك فى كاس امم افريقيا 21 مرة وفاز بكاس امم افريقيا للشباب تحت 21 سنة 3 مرات اعوام 1981 و1991 و2003 وفاز بكاس امم افريقيا للشباب تحت 17 سنة مرة واحدة عام 1997 وفاز بذهبية دورة الالعاب الافريقية بكينيا عام 1987 والميدالية الذهبية بزيمباوي 95 كما شارك المنتخب المصري فى كاس القارات عام 99.

اما بطولات منتخب الارجنتين فحصل على كأس العالم مرتين عامى 78 و 86 وكاس العالم للشباب 5 مرات اعوام 79 و 95 و 97 و 2001 وكاس القارات مرة واحدة عام 92 والميدالية الذهبية بالاولمبياد مرة واحدة عام 2004 وكوبا امريكا 14 مرة اعوام 21 و 25 و 27 و 29 و37 و 41 و 45 و 46 و 47 و 55 و 57 و 59 و 91 و 93 وكوبا امريكا للشباب 4 مرات اعوام 67 و 97 و 99 و 2003 وكوبا امريكا للناشئين مرتين عامي 85 و 2003.*

----------


## عصام كابو

*هارد لك لمصر

بصراحة انا كنت متخيل اننا هنلعب ماتش اقوى من كده و ممكن نفوز
بس المنتخب خذلنى.. معلش... الحمد لله على كل شئ
المهم اننا كنا و سنظل ابطال افريقيا

انا بس عايز اقول حاجة

انا قد اكون زعلان جدا من الحضرى زى كل الاهلاويه
و يمكن كمان مش طايقه و لا بقيت عايز اسمع اسمه
لانه خان الاهلى و تركه فى وسط الموسم 
و باع تاريخه كله بثمن بخس
و مش بس كده... لا ده وضع الاهلى فى موقف حرج
خاصة فى بطولة افريقيا  

بس انا لي راى خاص

هو ان الحضرى بالفعل هو احسن حارس فى مصر حتى الان 
و هو الوحيد الذى يستطيع ان يحرس مرمى مصر فى الوقت الحالى

بس كان يجب على الكابتن حسن شحاته الا يشركه فى المباراة لانه موقوف من ناديه
وكمان هو اكيد كان ذهنه مشغول بمشكلته... و بالفعل الحضرى لم يكن فى مستواه
بالاضافه الى ان المباراة ودية و نتيجتها غير مؤثرة
لكن هذا لا يمنع ان يتم اشراكه بعد انتهاء ايقافه 
هذا اذا ظل على مستواه بعد انتقاله لنادى " زيون "
و لو انى اشك فى ذلك
*

----------


## محمود زايد

> *هارد لك لمصر
> 
> بصراحة انا كنت متخيل اننا هنلعب ماتش اقوى من كده و ممكن نفوز
> بس المنتخب خذلنى.. معلش... الحمد لله على كل شئ
> المهم اننا كنا و سنظل ابطال افريقيا
> 
> انا بس عايز اقول حاجة
> 
> انا قد اكون زعلان جدا من الحضرى زى كل الاهلاويه
> ...



*كلامك مظبوط ياكينج

وربنا يسامح الكابتن حسن اللى بيكيل بميكالين ويجامل انديه على حساب انديه والامثله كتير*

----------


## محمود زايد

*منتخب الشباب يهزم شبين بهدف.. ويستعد للسعودية بالدخان


فاز منتخب الشباب علي جمهورية شبين ١/صفر، أحرزه سيد حسن في المباراة الودية التي أقيمت بين الفريقين علي ملعب إنبي. ودفع ربيع ياسين المدرب العام بتشكيلين مختلفين،

 حيث لعب في الشوط الأول بالمجموعة الأساسية، فيما لعب في الشوط الثاني بالبدلاء في محاولة للوقوف علي مستواهم، وتكتمل صفوف الفريق اليوم بعودة لاعبي الأهلي والزمالك وإنبي والإسماعيل ي وحرس الحدود والمقاولو ن، بعد مشاركتهم مع أنديتهم في مباريات الجولة قبل الأخيرة لبطولة الدوري، التي تنتهي يوم الأربعاء المقبل، ويلعب الفريق يوم السبت المقبل مع الشرقية للدخان في بروفة أخيرة قبل السفر إلي السعودية لأداء مباراتين وديتين مع نظيره السعودي حيث يختار المدرب العام بعد المباراة ٢٢ لاعباً من بين ٣٩ ضمهم معسكر الفريق.

من جانبه أكد ياسين أن التجربة مع فرق الدرجة الأولي مفيدة للغاية، وقال إن جمهورية شبين من الفرق التي تجيد الكرة الجماعية ، وأن مثل هذه المواجهات يكسب اللاعبين الكثير من الخبرات.

 وأضاف: نبحث عن استغلال كل الأوقات المتاحة لخوض مباريات مماثلة، وطمأن ياسين الجماهير المصرية علي مستوي الفريق، وقال إن الأمور كلها تسير بشكل طيب قبل وصول المدير الفني ميروسلاف في الثاني من مايو المقبل.

من ناحية أخري يعقد المدرب العام خلال الأيام المقبلة مع نظيره بالأهلي حسام البدري اجتماعاً للتنسيق بشأن الثلاثي معاذ الحناوي وأحمد سعيد ميدو وهشام محمد، الذين يستعين بهم الجهاز الفني في الأهلي في الفترة الأخيرة، حيث يرغب ياسين في الاستعانة باللاعبين في رحلة المنتخب إلي السعودية باعتبارهم من العناصر الأساسية.*

----------


## سوما

حافظ المنتخب المصرى الاول لكرة القدم على مركزه للشهر الثانى على التوالى فى التصنيف الشهرى للاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "الفيفا " ليحتل المركز ال 30 على مستوى العالم والأول عربيا والرابع إفريقيا بعد منتخبات غانا والكاميرون وكوت ديفوار .

وذكر بيان صادر عن الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم الاربعاء على موقعه الالكترونى أن مصر حافظت على مركزها فى التصنيف على الرغم من خوضها للمباراة الودية الدولية أمام منتخب الأرجنتين - متصدر التصنيف - يوم الاربعاء 26 مارس الماضى وانتهى اللقاء بفوز نجوم التانجو بهدفين نظيفين -حسبما ذكرت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط.

وأوضح البيان أن المنتخب الارجنتينى لكرة القدم حافظ على موقعه فى صدارة التصنيف العالمى للمنتخبات ، فى الوقت الذى ظل فيه منافسه العنيد المنتخب البرازيلى فى المركز الثانى متفوقا على نظيره الايطالى حامل لقب كأس العالم 2006 بالمانيا الذى حل ثالثا ، ثم المنتخب الإسبانى رابعا والمنتخب الألمانى خامسا.

وعلى المستوى العربى ، تصدر المنتخب المصرى الترتيب واحتل المركز ال 30 عالميا ، وجاء المنتخب المغربى فى المركز الثانى عربيا وال 46 عالميا، فيما حل المنتخب التونسى فى المركز الثالث عربيا وال 53 عالميا . 

*وفيما يلى ترتيب أفضل منتخبات العالم:* 
 1- الأرجنتين    
 2- البرازيل    
 3- إيطاليا     
 4- إسبانيا     
 5- ألمانيا   
 *وجاء ترتيب أفضل المنتخبات الافريقية:* 
 14- غانا       
 17- الكاميرون  
 22- كوت ديفوار 
 30- مصر        
 39- نيجيريا    
 41- غينيا      
 44- مالى       
 45- السنغال    
 46- المغرب     
 53- تونس      
*وجاء ترتيب أفضل المنتخبات العربية :*  30- مصر       
 46- المغرب    
 53-  تونس     
 54- السعودية  
 70- العراق

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الاستوديو التحليلي لكأس العالم 

بجنوب إفريقيا 2010 م





سيتم تنظيم بطولة كأس العالم 2010 في جنوب أفريقيا لأول مرة في التاريخ ...، حيث بعد أن أتاح الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم نظام تبادل استضافة البطولة بين القارات ..، حصلت القارة الأفريقية على حقها في استضافة بطولة كأس العالم عام 2010 في تنافس دخل فيه السباق كل من مصر و المغرب , و استطاعت جنوب أفريقيا حصد الأصوات الأكثر بين أعضاء الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم.وتعتبر كأس العالم 2010 هي البطولة رقم 19 بين بطولات كأس العالم و ستقام في الفترة بين 11 يونيو و 11 يوليو 2010 .. 

ونبدأ على بركة الله في تحليل ومتابعة التصفيات الأفريقية من خلال هذا الأستوديو التحليلي المتجدد ..  وبالأخص منتخب مصر لكرة القدم بقيادة الكابت حسن شحاته  ... 





مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأستادات التي ستقام عليها 
كأس العالم 2010 م



استادات جنوب افريقيا التي ستقام عليها المباريات 







الكرة التي ستسخدم في كأس العالم 2010 م 

وهي من انتاج شركة أديداس







المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

نتائح قرعة التصفيات لقارة أفريقيا 






دوربان/أ ش أ/أوقعت قرعة تصفيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم عام 2010 لدول اسيا وافريقيا واوروبا والكونكاكاف مصر فى المجموعة الثانية عشر الى جانب منتخبات جيبوتى وملاوى والكونغو الديمقراطية.

وأجريت قرعة التصفيات بمدينة دوربان بجنوب افريقيا التى ستستضيف مونديال 2010 ومن المقرر أن تبدأ التصفيات فى عام 2008 وتنتهى فى نوفمبر 2009 يتأهل بعدها 31 من المنتخبات سيكون منتخب جنوب افريقيا المضيف بانتظارها فى مباريات المونديال.

حضر القرعة السويسرى جوزيف سيب بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "الفيفا" وأعضاء الاتحاد وايرفن كوندا رئيس اللجنة العليا المنظمة لمونديال العالم ورئيس وأعضاء اتحاد كرة القدم بجنوب افريقيا.. كما شارك فى اجراء القرعه النجمان عبيدى بيليه وكريستيانو كاريمبو.

وألقى ايرفن كوندا رئيس اللجنة العليا المنظمة لمونديال العالم كلمة أعرب فيها عن ترحيب بلاده برئيس وأعضاء الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم ورؤساء الوفود قائلا ان بلاده ستبذل كل الجهود حتى تخرج البطولة فى أفضل صورة مشرفة تسعد عشاق الساحرة المستديرة... 

وفيما يلي جدول قرعة التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2010 
التي ستقام في جنوب افريقيا.

( المجموعة الاولى )

الكاميرون والرأس الاخضر وتنزانيا وموريشيوس




( المجموعة الثانيه ) 

غينيا وزيمبابوي وناميبيا وكينيا




( المجموعة الثالثه )

انجولا وبنين واوغندا والنيجر



( المجموعة الرابعه )

نيجيريا وجنوب افريقيا وغينيا الاستوائية وسيراليون



( المجموعة الخامسه )

غانا وليبيا والجابون وليسوتو




( المجموعة السادسه )

السنغال والجزائر وليبيريا وجامبيا



( المجموعة السابعه )

ساحل العاج وموزامبيق وبوتسوانا ومدغشقر



( المجموعة الثامنه )

المغرب واثيوبيا ورواندا وموريتانيا



( المجموعة التاسعه )

تونس وبوركينا فاسو وبوروندي وسيشل



( المجموعة العاشره )

مالي والكونجو والسودان وتشاد




( المجموعة الحاديه عشر )

توجو وزامبيا واريتريا وسوازيلاند



( المجموعة الثانيه عشر )

مصـــــر والكونجو الديمقراطية ومالاوي وجيبوتي








المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

نظام جديد لتصفيات كأس العالم لقارة أفريقيا







 الدور الثاني أو نظام المجموعات الذي سبق ذكره:
و تقسم خلاله المنتخبات إلى 12 مجموعة، و تضم كل مجموعة 4 منتخبات. و يتأهل عن كل المجموعة صاحب المركز الأول ( 12 منتخب ) كما يتأهل أفضل 8 منتخبات احتلت المركز الثاني ( 8 منتخبات ) ليتأهل بذلك 20 منتخب للدور الثالث. واذا صعدت جنوب أفريقيا الى الدور الثالث ستلعب من أجل الصعود الي كاس أفريقيا 2010  ولن تحسب نقاطها للتأهل لكاس العالم لأنها البلد المضيفة.

الدور الثالث أو المرحلة النهائية وهي المهمة: 
والتي يكون فيها التأهل للمسابقتين كأس العالم وكأس أفريقيا: تقسم خلالها المنتخبات 20 إلى خمس مجموعات، كل مجموعة تضم 4 منتخبات تلعب فيما بينها ليتأهل اول تلاتة من كل مجموعة من الخمسة يتأهلون لكاس الامم ألافريقية 2010 في أنجولا ومتصدر كل مجموعة سيمثلل افريقيا في كاس العالم 2010 في جنوب افريقيا.



ملحوظة:  تصعد المنتخبات متصدرة المجموعات اضافة الى افضل ثمانية منتخبات تحتل المركز الثاني الى المرحلة النهائية للتصفيات حيث سيتم تقسيمها على خمس مجموعات تضم كل منها اربعة فرق. وتتأهل المنتخبات التي تتصدر المجموعات الى النهائيات مباشرة ...


- تشارك جنوب افريقيا في التصفيات التي ستؤهل ايضا للمشاركة في نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية 2010 واذا وصلت جنوب افريقيا الى المرحلة النهائية لن تحتسب مبارياتها ضمن تصفيات كأس العالم ... 





المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 م
تنطلق يوم 31 أكتوبر 2008م ان شاء الله





أفاد اليوم الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) بأن مرحلة التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 التي تستضيفها جنوب إفريقيا ستبدأ في 31 أكتوبرالمقبل.

وتقام في هذا اليوم خمس مباريات في الذهاب مع بداية مشوار التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم وهي: سيشيل ضد جيبوتي وسييراليون ضد غينيا بيساو وجمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى ضد ساو تومي والصومال ضد سوازيلاند ومدغشقر ضد كوموروس، على أن تبدأ مباريات العودة يوم 17 تشرين ثاني (نوفمبر) المقبل.

وتتأهل الفرق الفائزة إلي مرحلة ثانية يخرج منها 20 منتخبا، تقسم علي خمس مجموعات تحتوي كل مجموعة علي أربعة منتخبات يتأهل صاحب المركز الأول في كل منها إلي النهائيات مباشرة. أما جنوب إفريقيا، البلد المضيف وصاحبة الأرض، فهي تتأهل مباشرة إلي نهائيات كأس العالم المقبلة. 





المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ورشة عمل بالقاهرة لمراقبي تصفيات مونديال‏2010‏





وجه الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم‏(‏ الفيفا‏)‏ الدعوة إلي مؤتمر‏(‏ ورشة عمل‏)‏ لمراقبي مباريات تصفيات إفريقيا لمونديال‏2010,‏ تعقد في القاهرة غدا بمشيئة الله ..  بمشاركة الاتحاد الإفريقي للعبة‏(‏ الكاف‏)‏ من التاسعة صباحا حتي الرابعة عصرا بأحد فنادق الزمالك‏.‏ 

والمعروف أن قرعة التصفيات أقيمت في دوربان بجنوب إفريقيا في نوفمبر‏2007,‏ وعلي ضوئها تم تحديد‏12‏ مجموعة تضم كل منها‏4‏ فرق للمرحلة الأولي‏,‏ وهي المرحلة التي ستعد بمثابة تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية لاختيار الفرق التي تصعد لنهائيات كأس إفريقيا‏2010,‏ ثم تستكمل بعد ذلك بالمرحلة الثانية التي ستحدد الفرق الخمسة المتأهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏2010.‏.. 





المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الفيفا يعدل جدول مباريات مصر 
في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010م





 
قام الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا بإجراء تعديل على مواعيد التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب إفريقيا، حيث من المقرر أن تبدأ المباريات بنهاية شهر مايو بدلا من الموعد المقرر سلفا وهو منتصف يونيو.

ومن المعروف أن المنتخب المصري سيلعب في المجموعة الثانية عشرة إلى جانب منتخبات الكونغو الديمقراطية ومالاوي وجيبوتي، ومن المقرر أن يقوم اللواء نايف عزت رئيس لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم بإجراء تعديلات على جدول الدوري الممتاز لينتهي يوم 23 مايو المقبل حتى يتيح الفرصة للمنتخب المصري للاستعداد لخوض أولى لقاءات التصفيات.

وسوف يكون جدول مباريات المنتخب المصري في التصفيات كالآتي: 

الجولة الأولى: مصر والكونغو الديمقراطية أحد أيام 30/31 مايو أو 1 يونيو. 

الجولة الثانية: جيبوتي ومصر أحد أيام 6/7/8 يونيو. 

الجولة الثالثة: مالاوي ومصر أحد أيام 13/14/15 يونيو. 

الجولة الرابعة: مصر ومالاوي أحد أيام 20/21/22 يونيو. 

الجولة الخامسة: الكونغو الديمقراطية ومصر أحد أيام 5/6/7 سبتمبر. 

الجولة السادسة: مصر وجيبوتي أحد أيام 10/11/12 أكتوبر... 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

بطل أفريقيا يبحث عن ملعـب 

!!!!!!





قد تكون طُرفة ولكنها بالفعل حقيقة .. فالمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم بطل أفريقيا مرتين على التوالي لا يجد ملعبا لمباراته المقبلة مع منتخب الكونغو المقرر إقامتها يوم‏30‏ مايو المقبل في أولى مبارياته في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم‏2010‏ بجوهانسبرج‏. ‏ 

وتفجرت الأزمة بسبب إغلاق استاد القاهرة عقب انتهاء الدوري المحلي لصيانته استعدادا لاحتضان كأس العالم للشباب التي تنظمها مصر العام المقبل‏،‏ لذلك قرر الاتحاد المصري إقامة اللقاء في استاد الإسكندرية لكنه هو الآخر به بعض التعديلات‏. ‏ 

واستقر الرأي النهائي على مخاطبة الاتحاد الدولي (الفيفا) للالتزام بإقامة المباراة باستاد القاهرة بعد التنسيق ما بين المجلس المصري للرياضة واتحاد الكرة على تأجيل تدشين تطوير استاد القاهرة‏.‏. 



المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

مباريات متعاقبة في الدور الأول 
في تصفيات أفريقيا للمونديال 





 أكد الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) أنه سيكون على المنتخبات الأفريقية لعب أول أربع مباريات في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 التي ستقام في جنوب أفريقيا في أربعة أسابيع متتالية.

وسيبدأ دور المجموعات الأول من التصفيات في نهاية مايو وسينتهي في سبتمبر.وستقام أول أربع جولات من هذا الدور في الأسابيع الاربع الاولى من يونيو وهو ما سيشكل ضغطا كبيرا على المنتخبات التي سيكون عليها قطع مسافات طويلة للتنقل بطول القارة وعرضها. وقال ريموند هاك المسؤول التنفيذي باتحاد كرة القدم في جنوب افريقيا "خاطبنا الفيفا مطالبين بتوضيح هذا الأمر فهو يبدو صعبا بعض الشيء على اللاعبين". 

وقد يثير سوء حالة خطوط الطيران التي عادة ما تفرض على المنتخبات السفر لعدة أيام أو التوقف في أكثر من بلد قلقا لدى المدربين. وتجد المنتخبات الافريقية في بعض الاحيان أنه من الاسهل التنقل من بلد افريقي الى اخر عبر اوروبا.

وجنوب افريقيا هي أول بلد منظم لكأس العالم يشارك منتخبه في التصفيات منذ ايطاليا في 1934. فرغم تأهلها التلقائي للمشاركة في النهائيات بصفتها البلد المنظم فان التصفيات تستخدم لتحديد الفرق الستة عشرة التي ستشارك في كأس الامم الافريقية بانجولا في 2010.

وتم تقسيم 48 منتخبا افريقيا مشاركة في التصفيات الى 12 مجموعة. وسيتأهل بطل كل مجموعة الى جانب أفضل ثماني منتخبات تحتل المركز الثاني الى دور المجموعات الثاني الذي سيبدأ في اكتوبر. وفي هذا الدور سيتم تقسيم المنتخبات العشرين الى خمس مجموعات يتأهل بطل كل منها الى النهائيات. وستتأهل كذلك المنتخبات الثلاث الاولى في كل مجموعة لتنضم الى انجولا المضيفة في نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية 2010. .. 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الفيفا يعلن قائمة مباريات منتخب مصــــــــر
 الدولية الرسمية والودية خلال العام الحالي






أعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا" مباريات منتخب مصر الدولية الرسمية والودية المقبلة بدءا من مباراة الأرجنتين الودية وحتى نهاية العام الحالي حيث سيلتقي منتخب مصر في أولى مبارياته الودية مع نظيره الأرجنتيني .

ثم يبدأ المنتخب تصفيات كأس العالم بلقاء نظيره الكونغولي في القاهرة يوم 30 مايو المقبل، ومنتخب جيبوتي في جيبوتي يوم 6 يونيو ثم مع منتخب مالاوي في مالاوي يوم 13 يونيو .

ثم يلعب منتخب مصر مباريات العودة لتصفيات كأس العالم، حيث يبدأ المنتخب المصري لقاءاته يوم 20 يونيو المقبل مع منتخب مالاوي في القاهرة، ثم مع منتخب الكونغو في الكونغو يوم 5 سبتمبر. ويلعب آخر مباريات العام الجاري مع جيبوتي بالقاهرة يوم 10 أكتوبر المقبل ... 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

شوقي غريب :
المنتخب سيشهد عملية إحلال وتجديد 





أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني المصري أن الجهاز الفني اتخذ قرارا بالقيام بعملية إحلال وتجديد في صفوف المنتخب بشكل مدروس بهدف تجديد شباب المنتخب باضافة عناصر من الشباب الذين لفتوا الأنظار وأثبتوا وجودهم وقدراتهم خلال مباريات أنديتهم بالدوري علي مدي الفترة السابقة. 


وأوضح غريب إن عملية الإحلال والتجديد لن تكون بشكل مفاجئ، وإنما ستتم بحرص وعلي مدي فترات متتابعة تفادياً لأي هزة وسيتم ذلك بالدفع بلاعب أو اثنين جديدين كل فترة للحفاظ علي الانسجام والتفاهم الذي يتميز به الفريق. وأضاف المدرب العام للمنتخب انه بعد مباراة المنتخب مع الأرجنتين تم التوصل إلي ضرورة هذه العملية في الإحلال والتجديد بضم عناصر الشباب استعداداً لمشوار التصفيات الطويل و تحسباً لأي ظروف تتسبب في غياب بعض النجوم بهدف عدم الوقوع في مشكلة ارتفاع معدل سن اللاعبين خاصة وان المنتخبات التي يواجهها المنتخب تتميز بالأداء القوي والجدية والسرعة وهي السمة الغالبة في الكرة الافريقية. 

واشار غريب ألى أن  شريف إكرامي سيتم استدعاؤه في معسكر المنتخب القادم استعداداً لمباراة الكونغو لمتابعته باستمرار مع الكابتن أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي. وأكد مدرب المنتخب أن شريف علي مستوي جيد وجدير بأن يأخذ مكانه بمنتخب بلده. وألمح الكابتن شوقي غريب الى قرب انضمام اللاعب أحمد سمير المحترف في بلجيكا الى المنتخب .. 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

شوقي غريب 
مصر ستلعب أمام الكونغو ومالاوي بالإسكندرية





أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني المصري أن المنتخب سيلعب أولي مبارياته في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 في جنوب أفريقيا في الإسكندرية بدلاً من القاهرة. وأضاف غريب أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب قرر نقل المباراتين إلي الإسكندرية بناء علي اقتراح من الكابتن حسن شحاته المدرب الفني للمنتخب  .. بعد أن رأي الغياب غير المبرر للجماهير عن مباراة المنتخب أمام الأرجنتين الودية في الشهر الماضي التي أقيمت علي استاد القاهرة.

ويلتقي منتخب مصر بمنتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية في الأول من شهر يونيو القادم ثم يلتقي في يوم 22 من نفس الشهر مع منتخب مالاوي.  ويسعي المنتخب لتأهل لكأس العالم لأول مرة منذ عام 1990 بعد فوزه بلقب كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2006 و2008. .. 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
بجد متابعة رائعة وموضوع جميل و شامل بالمعلومات الوافية.. :y: 
وبالتوفيق الدائم للمنتخب المصرى أن شاء الله.. ::no1:: 
وهذا تسجيل حضور ومتابعة لأخبار التصفيات.. وفى أنتظار جديدك المتميز دائمااااااااااا.. :Smart:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> بجد متابعة رائعة وموضوع جميل و شامل بالمعلومات الوافية..
> وبالتوفيق الدائم للمنتخب المصرى أن شاء الله..
> وهذا تسجيل حضور ومتابعة لأخبار التصفيات.. وفى أنتظار جديدك المتميز دائمااااااااااا..







الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 




تعجز الكلمات على مجاراة مجاملتك الرقيقة حول الاستوديو التحليلي لتصفيات كاس العالم 2010م ... وأتمنى أن أرى متابعتك المستمرة إن شاء الله .. وكل الأمنيات الطيبة بالتوفيق للكابتن حسن شحاتة لتحقيق حلم جميع المصريين بقيادة منتخب «الفراعنة» للتأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم بجنوب أفريقيا 2010م .. . 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

شحاتة: حلم الوصول إلى مونديال 2010 سيتحقق




قال مدرب منتخب مصر حامل لقب كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم حسن شحاتة إنه يسعى لتحقيق حلم جميع المصريين بقيادة &#171;الفراعنة&#187; للتأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010.

وقال شحاتة في مقابلة مع رويترز &#171;اليوم نبدأ مرحلة الاستعداد للتصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا .. اللعب في المونديال حلم يراودني من سبعينيات القرن الماضي عندما كنت لاعبا في منتخب مصر لكني فشلت في تحقيقه .. إنه حلم لكل المصريين انتظروه طويلا&#187;.

وأضاف شحاتة الذي قاد منتخب مصر للفوز بكأس الأمم الافريقية مرتين متتاليتين &#171;أنا وجهازي المعاون انتهينا قبل اسابيع قليلة من مرحلة صعبة حصلنا فيها على بطولة (كأس امم افريقيا).. واليوم نبدأ مرحلة أهم وأصعب بكثير&#187;.

وفرض منتخب مصر سيطرته على كرة القدم في افريقيا منذ تولي شحاتة (58 عاما) المسؤولية في نهاية العام 2004 خلفا للايطالي ماركو تارديلي مساعد جيوفاني تراباتوني حاليا في الجهاز التدريبي لمنتخب ايرلندا.

وأشار شحاتة إلى أن صعوبة المرحلة التي يدخلها منتخب مصر تتمثل في خوض الفريق ثلاث منافسات قوية تتطلب منه تحقيق نتائج جيدة حتى يبقى بين الكبار. وقال شحاتة &#171;بداية من بعد مباراة الأرجنتين أمامنا التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم وبطولة العالم للقارات وكأس الامم الأفريقية 2010&#187;.


وأكد شحاتة أن تجديد اتحاد كرة القدم المصري عقود جميع أفراد الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر بصورة رسمية حتى نهاية كأس العالم 2010 يضع مسؤولية كبيرة عليه وعلى مساعديه من أجل تحقيق أهداف الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة. وضاعف اتحاد كرة القدم رواتب شحاتة ومعاونيه الشهرية تكريما لهم على الفوز بكأس أمم افريقيا للمرة الثانية على التوالي.

وقال شحاتة &#171;البعض يردد أني فرضت شروطي على اتحاد كرة القدم وهذا غير صحيح.. لم يكن لي أي شروط باستثناء السماح للمنتخب بالتجمع قبل المباريات الرسمية بأسبوع على الأقل وليس قبل يوم أو يومين فقط كما كان يحدث من قبل&#187;.. 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## uouo

طالب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني بسرعة حسم الملعب الذي يستضيف مباراة الفريق مع الكونغو أول يونيو المقبل في افتتاح مشوار الفريق بالمرحلة الأولي لتصفيات كأس العالم حتي يتمكن الجهاز من وضع الملامح النهائية لمعسكر إعداد الفريق، خصوصاً أن الفقرات الأساسية في البرنامج تتحدد في ضوء مكان المباراة.

وقال المدير الفني: لا مانع لدينا من اللعب في أي مكان بشرط أن يتم تحديده سريعاً لنستقر علي ملامح برنامج الإعداد.

وكانت لجنة التفتيش الدولية برئاسة جاك وارنر نائب رئيس الاتحاد الدولي قد رفضت إقامة المباراة علي استاد الإسكندرية لأسباب تتعلق بسوء حالة غرف خلع الملابس ودورات المياه، بالإضافة إلي ممرات الدخول والخروج. وعلمت «المصري اليوم» أن الفيفا سحب صفة الدولية من الاستاد، وأن اللوحة الرئيسية في مدخل الاستاد لم تعد تتضمن كلمة «الدولي»، وتجري جهود من جانب الثنائي سمير زاهر وهاني أبو ريدة لإقناع حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة بالسماح للمنتخب باللعب علي استاد القاهرة، خصوصاً أن المباراة لها أهمية خاصة في مشوار الفريق بالتصفيات.

من ناحية أخري، انتهي الجهاز الفني من وضع برنامج خاص للمحترفين المقرر انضمامهم إلي معسكر الفريق يتضمن انتظامهم في معسكر بداية من يوم ٢٠ مايو، علي اعتبار أن معظم المحترفين سيحصلون علي راحة سلبية بعكس اللاعبين المحليين، حيث يبدأ الثنائي وائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي الراحة في الأسبوع الأول من مايو بعد انتهاء الدوري في قطر والسعودية، خصوصاً أن وصول الفريقين إلي الأدوار النهائية للكأس في البلدين غير مضمون. وينطبق نفس الوضع علي محمد شوقي لاعب ميدلزبرة الذي ينهي موسمه في الدوري الإنجليزي يوم ١١ مايو، وكذلك إبراهيم سعيد وسيد معوض لاعبا أنقرة وطرابزون التركيين. فيما يحصل الثنائي محمد زيدان وأحمد حسن علي راحة لمدة أسبوع لينضما بعد يومين علي اعتبار أن الموسم الكروي للاعبين ينتهي في ١٧ مايو بعد وصول أندرلخت الذي يلعب له حسن إلي المباراة النهائية للكأس أمام جينت.

وتتجه النية لدي الجهاز لضم لاعبي الأهلي الدوليين في حال صولهم علي راحة سلبية من مباريات الفريق بعد انتهاء مباراتي دور الـ١٦ لدوري رابطة الأندية الأفريقية بمباراة العودة يوم ١١ مايو.

علي صعيد آخر، رفض أعضاء الجهاز الفني التعليق علي قرار الاتحاد الدولي بمنح عصام الحضري بطاقة دولية مؤقتة للعب ضمن صفوف نادي سيون السويسري، وقال شوقي غريب إن المنتخب ليس طرفاً في القضية، وإن اللاعب سينطبق عليه في حال مشاركته مع فريقه في مباريات رسمية نفس الشروط التي نطبقها علي كل اللاعبين عند الاختيار.

يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي أبدي فيه أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي سعادته باتساع قاعدة الاختيار بعد عودة عبدالواحد السيد وشريف إكرامي للمشاركة، وانتهاء أزمة الحضري والظهور الجيد لأمير عبدالحميد في مباريات الأهلي، وقال إن ذلك يضمن قوة المنافسة، خصوصاً أن معظم هؤلاء الحراس يتمتعون بالخبرة الدولية مما ينعكس علي المنتخب بالإيجاب.

وأضاف أن قلة الحراس الجاهزين في الفترة الماضية كانت أكبر الأزمات التي واجهها وتمني أن تنتهي أزمة عصام الحضري قريباً دون أي آثار جانبية.

----------


## uouo

24‏ ساعة ويعلن اتحاد كرة القدم رسميا عن اقامة اللقاء الافتتاحي لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول في تصفيات كأس العالم والمحدد له أول يونيو المقبل أمام منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية بملعب ستاد القاهرة بعيدا عن الاصلاحات التي تتم منذ نهاية ديسمبر الماضي‏.‏

وأجري اتحاد كرة القدم أمس اتصالات مكثفة مع المجلس القومي للرياضة من أجل حسم هذه المشكلة خاصة بعد ان تفاقمت برفض الاتحاد الدولي لطلب الاتحاد المصري بتغيير ملعب مباراة الكونغو من ستاد القاهرة الي ستاد الاسكندرية لوجود‏16‏ دولة افريقية تقدمت بنفس الطلب في هذا الوقت الصعب‏,‏ وقبل انطلاق المنافسات بثمانية أسابيع‏,‏ وليس لما ردده البعض أخيرا من أن الرفض كان سببه رفض الفيفا من الأساس لاقامة أي لقاءات دولية ودية علي هذا الملعب‏.‏

وبالفعل أسفرت الاتصالات التي تمت أمس عن قيام المجلس القومي للرياضة بفتح قناة اتصال مع مسئولي ستاد القاهرة من أجل اتمام عمليات الاصلاح والانتهاء منها في موعد أقصاه الأسبوع الأول من مايو المقبل‏,‏ وقبل ثلاثة أسابيع علي الأقل من موعد مباراة منتخبنا مع نظيره الكونغولي في أول يونيو المقبل‏.‏

ونالت هذه الاتصالات وما انتهت اليه فيما بين اتحاد كرة القدم والمجلس القومي للرياضة ارتياح الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة لرغبته في خوض هذه المباراة في ستاد القاهرة‏,‏ وضمان الدعم الجماهيري حتي تكون انطلاقة منتخبنا بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم قوية‏,‏ وأضف لذلك رغبة الجهاز الفني في الرد علي الأقلام الصفراء التي حاولت تفسير عملية نقل المباراة من ستاد القاهرة الي ستاد الاسكندرية‏,‏ بأنه هروب من غضب جمهور النادي الأهلي في حالة وجود الحارس الأول في مصر عصام الحضري حارس فريق سيون السويسري ضمن قائمة المنتخب الوطني في هذه المباراة‏.‏

وفي اطار نفس الموضوع بدأ المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب الوطني في اجراء اتصالاته مع سفارات مصر بكل من الكونغو الديمقراطية ومالاوي وجيبوتي وهي التي لديها منتخبات منافسة لمنتخبنا في الدور الأول من تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏.‏ويهدف سمير عدلي من هذه الاتصالات الحصول علي أي معلومات خاصة باستعدادات هذه المنتخبات لخوض التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم حتي يستفيد الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة من هذه المعلومات في اطار استعداداته لخوض مبارياته بالتصفيات ومواجهة أي منهم في هذه التصفيات‏.‏

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

حسن شحاتة يطالب بسرعة 
حسم ملعب مباراة الكونغو  





كتب  محيي وردة    ٢٠/٤/٢٠٠٨ م
المصري اليوم

 طالب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني بسرعة حسم الملعب الذي يستضيف مباراة الفريق مع الكونغو أول يونيو المقبل في افتتاح مشوار الفريق بالمرحلة الأولي لتصفيات كأس العالم حتي يتمكن الجهاز من وضع الملامح النهائية لمعسكر إعداد الفريق، خصوصاً أن الفقرات الأساسية في البرنامج تتحدد في ضوء مكان المباراة.

وقال المدير الفني: لا مانع لدينا من اللعب في أي مكان بشرط أن يتم تحديده سريعاً لنستقر علي ملامح برنامج الإعداد.

وكانت لجنة التفتيش الدولية برئاسة جاك وارنر نائب رئيس الاتحاد الدولي قد رفضت إقامة المباراة علي استاد الإسكندرية لأسباب تتعلق بسوء حالة غرف خلع الملابس ودورات المياه، بالإضافة إلي ممرات الدخول والخروج. وعلمت &#171;المصري اليوم&#187; أن الفيفا سحب صفة الدولية من الاستاد، وأن اللوحة الرئيسية في مدخل الاستاد لم تعد تتضمن كلمة &#171;الدولي&#187;، وتجري جهود من جانب الثنائي سمير زاهر وهاني أبو ريدة لإقناع حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة بالسماح للمنتخب باللعب علي استاد القاهرة، خصوصاً أن المباراة لها أهمية خاصة في مشوار الفريق بالتصفيات.

من ناحية أخري، انتهي الجهاز الفني من وضع برنامج خاص للمحترفين المقرر انضمامهم إلي معسكر الفريق يتضمن انتظامهم في معسكر بداية من يوم ٢٠ مايو، علي اعتبار أن معظم المحترفين سيحصلون علي راحة سلبية بعكس اللاعبين المحليين، حيث يبدأ الثنائي وائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي الراحة في الأسبوع الأول من مايو بعد انتهاء الدوري في قطر والسعودية، خصوصاً أن وصول الفريقين إلي الأدوار النهائية للكأس في البلدين غير مضمون. وينطبق نفس الوضع علي محمد شوقي لاعب ميدلزبرة الذي ينهي موسمه في الدوري الإنجليزي يوم ١١ مايو، وكذلك إبراهيم سعيد وسيد معوض لاعبا أنقرة وطرابزون التركيين. فيما يحصل الثنائي محمد زيدان وأحمد حسن علي راحة لمدة أسبوع لينضما بعد يومين علي اعتبار أن الموسم الكروي للاعبين ينتهي في ١٧ مايو بعد وصول أندرلخت الذي يلعب له حسن إلي المباراة النهائية للكأس أمام جينت.

وتتجه النية لدي الجهاز لضم لاعبي الأهلي الدوليين في حال صولهم علي راحة سلبية من مباريات الفريق بعد انتهاء مباراتي دور الـ١٦ لدوري رابطة الأندية الأفريقية بمباراة العودة يوم ١١ مايو.

علي صعيد آخر، رفض أعضاء الجهاز الفني التعليق علي قرار الاتحاد الدولي بمنح عصام الحضري بطاقة دولية مؤقتة للعب ضمن صفوف نادي سيون السويسري، وقال شوقي غريب إن المنتخب ليس طرفاً في القضية، وإن اللاعب سينطبق عليه في حال مشاركته مع فريقه في مباريات رسمية نفس الشروط التي نطبقها علي كل اللاعبين عند الاختيار.

يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي أبدي فيه أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي سعادته باتساع قاعدة الاختيار بعد عودة عبدالواحد السيد وشريف إكرامي للمشاركة، وانتهاء أزمة الحضري والظهور الجيد لأمير عبدالحميد في مباريات الأهلي، وقال إن ذلك يضمن قوة المنافسة، خصوصاً أن معظم هؤلاء الحراس يتمتعون بالخبرة الدولية مما ينعكس علي المنتخب بالإيجاب.

وأضاف أن قلة الحراس الجاهزين في الفترة الماضية كانت أكبر الأزمات التي واجهها وتمني أن تنتهي أزمة عصام الحضري قريباً دون أي آثار جانبية... 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

اتجاه قوي لإقامة مباراة المنتخب أمام الكونغو باستاد القاهرة
ضغوط لإنهاء الإصـــلاحات قبل ثلاثة أسابيع من اللقاء 





‏24‏ ساعة ويعلن اتحاد كرة القدم رسميا عن اقامة اللقاء الافتتاحي لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول في تصفيات كأس العالم والمحدد له أول يونيو المقبل أمام منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية بملعب ستاد القاهرة بعيدا عن الاصلاحات التي تتم منذ نهاية ديسمبر الماضي‏.‏

وأجري اتحاد كرة القدم أمس اتصالات مكثفة مع المجلس القومي للرياضة من أجل حسم هذه المشكلة خاصة بعد ان تفاقمت برفض الاتحاد الدولي لطلب الاتحاد المصري بتغيير ملعب مباراة الكونغو من ستاد القاهرة الي ستاد الاسكندرية لوجود‏16‏ دولة افريقية تقدمت بنفس الطلب في هذا الوقت الصعب‏,‏ وقبل انطلاق المنافسات بثمانية أسابيع‏,‏ وليس لما ردده البعض أخيرا من أن الرفض كان سببه رفض الفيفا من الأساس لاقامة أي لقاءات دولية ودية علي هذا الملعب‏.‏

وبالفعل أسفرت الاتصالات التي تمت أمس عن قيام المجلس القومي للرياضة بفتح قناة اتصال مع مسئولي ستاد القاهرة من أجل اتمام عمليات الاصلاح والانتهاء منها في موعد أقصاه الأسبوع الأول من مايو المقبل‏,‏ وقبل ثلاثة أسابيع علي الأقل من موعد مباراة منتخبنا مع نظيره الكونغولي في أول يونيو المقبل‏.‏

ونالت هذه الاتصالات وما انتهت اليه فيما بين اتحاد كرة القدم والمجلس القومي للرياضة ارتياح الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة لرغبته في خوض هذه المباراة في ستاد القاهرة‏,‏ وضمان الدعم الجماهيري حتي تكون انطلاقة منتخبنا بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم قوية‏,‏ وأضف لذلك رغبة الجهاز الفني في الرد علي الأقلام الصفراء التي حاولت تفسير عملية نقل المباراة من ستاد القاهرة الي ستاد الاسكندرية‏,‏ بأنه هروب من غضب جمهور النادي الأهلي في حالة وجود الحارس الأول في مصر عصام الحضري حارس فريق سيون السويسري ضمن قائمة المنتخب الوطني في هذه المباراة‏.‏

وفي اطار نفس الموضوع بدأ المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب الوطني في اجراء اتصالاته مع سفارات مصر بكل من الكونغو الديمقراطية ومالاوي وجيبوتي وهي التي لديها منتخبات منافسة لمنتخبنا في الدور الأول من تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏.‏ويهدف سمير عدلي من هذه الاتصالات الحصول علي أي معلومات خاصة باستعدادات هذه المنتخبات لخوض التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم حتي يستفيد الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة من هذه المعلومات في اطار استعداداته لخوض مبارياته بالتصفيات ومواجهة أي منهم في هذه التصفيات‏.‏.. 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## uouo

موضوع تأريخي اكثر من رائع اتمني ان يدوم الي ان نقراء اسم مصر في اعلي المنازل

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> موضوع تأريخي اكثر من رائع اتمني ان يدوم الي ان نقراء اسم مصر في اعلي المنازل









الأخت الفاضلة .. uouo





إن شاء الله تتكرر تلك الصورة مع نهائيات كــأس العالم 

ونقول مبروك لكـل المتواجدين  هنا بمنتدى أبناء مصــر

ولكل مصــــــرى فرحـــان وسعيـــد بإنتصار بلده  

ولفريق المنتخب القومى بقيادة حـســـــن شحاته

ونحقق إنجاز تاريخي غاب عنا عشريــــن عاماً

وتابعي معنا التغطية الشاملة للأستوديو التحليلي

وأتمنى أن تكون التغطية عند حسن ظن الجميع



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

أخيراً :
مباراتا المنتخب مع الكونغو ومالاوي باستاد القاهرة
30 لاعبا يدخلون الاستعدادات لتصفيات المونديال







تقرر بصفة نهائية اقامة مباراتي المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مع الكونغو الديمقراطية أول يونيو ومع مالاوي يوم 20 يونيو في تصفيات كأس العالم باستاد القاهرة بعد تدخل المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة وسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة وبذلك تم الغاء فكرة اللعب باستاد الاسكندرية. 

وجاري الاتفاق علي اقامة هاتين المباراتين المهمتين باستاد القاهرة لاتاحة الفرصة أمام أكبر عدد من الجماهير لمساندة المنتخب في مشواره في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 خاصة وان هناك آمالا كبيرة تراود كل المصريين في التأهل لمونديال جنوب افريقيا بعد الفوز المستحق باللقب الافريقي السادس. 

وتلقي أعضاء الجهاز الفني هذا الخبر أثناء حضورهم ورشة العمل بالاتحاد الافريقي حول بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية الأخيرة بغانا. 

ويركز الجهاز الفني حاليا علي متابعة مباريات الدوري المحلي وكذلك الاسابيع الأخيرة في مسابقات الدوري في أوروبا لمتابعة اللاعبين الدوليين المرشحين لدخول معسكر الاعداد لتصفيات كأس العالم واستقر أعضاء الجهاز الفني علي اختيار 30 لاعبا لخوض هذه الاستعدادات وجاء اختيار هذا العدد الكبير نظرا لأن الموسم الكروي سينتهي يوم 25 يونيو القادم ويريد الجهاز الفني الاحتفاظ بأكبر عدد من اللاعبين حتي تكون هناك وفرة للبدلاء في حالة حدوث طواريء... 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

تعيين الفرنسي نوفو 
مدربا لمنتخب الكونجو الديمقراطية





كينشاسا (رويترز) - عين الفرنسي باتريس نوفو مدربا لمنتخب الكونجو الديمقراطية لكرة القدم الذي يسعى للتأهل الى نهائيات كأس العالم في جنوب افريقيا عام 2010. 

وقال مسؤولون من الكونجو الديمقراطية ان نوفو الذي تولى من قبل تدريب منتخبي غينيا والنيجر بالاضافة الى فريق الاسماعيلي المصري سيحصل على راتب شهري قدره 20 الف يورو (31680 دولارا. 

وبعد ان وقع عقده مع الكونجو الديمقراطية يوم الاثنين قال المدرب الفرنسي لرويترز يوم الثلاثاء "انه شرف كبير لي ان اقود منتخب الكونجو الديمقراطية. أهدافنا كبيرة في المستقبل لكننا قادرون على تحقيقها." 

وتراجعت الكونجو الديمقراطية التي تعاني من ازمات مالية الى المركز 85 في التصنيف الشهري للمنتخبات الذي يصدره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا). 

وحذر الفيفا ايضا الكونجو الديمقراطية من انها قد تضطر الى لعب مبارياتها المقررة على ارضها في تصفيات كأس العالم خارج كينشاسا اذا لم تطور سريعا استاد مارتيرز المتهالك وهو الملعب الرئيسي بالعاصمة الذي يؤدي عليه منتخب البلاد مبارياته. 

وقال كونستانت اوماري رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم في الكونجو الديمقراطية لرويترز "كان لدينا العديد من العروض. يمتلك نوفو كل المؤهلات التي كنا نبحث عنها في المدرب.. أعتقد انه سيفرض الحزم والانضباط اللازمين لتنمية المواهب الموجودة لدينا." 

ورغم ان عقد نوفو يمتد لعامين الا انه يتضمن بندا يتيح تمديده فترة أخرى اذا تأهل الفريق الى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010. 

ويلعب منتخب الكونجو الديمقراطية في المجموعة الثانية عشرة بالدور الاول للتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم بجانب منتخبات مصر بطل افريقيا وجيبوتي ومالاوي. 

ويتأهل أول كل مجموعة بالاضافة الى أفضل ثمانية فرق تحتل المركز الثاني الى الدور الثاني للتصفيات.  وتستهل الكونجو الديمقراطية مشوارها في التصفيات بمواجهة صعبة خارج ارضها أمام مصر.‏... 





المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

&#171;لومير وأتوفيستر ولوروا&#187; يعترفون 
بصحة نظرية شحاتة في الاعتماد علي المحليين






&#171;المحترفون ليسوا علي مستوي المسؤولية.. والاعتماد علي المحليين أفضل في البطولات الدولية&#187;.. 

هذه الحقيقة التي فرضها حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني في القارة السمراء عقب حصوله علي بطولة أمم أفريقيا غانا ٢٠٠٨ للمرة الثانية علي التوالي.. اعترف بها جميع المدربين الأجانب الذين شاركوا في المؤتمر الفني الذي نظمه الاتحاد الأفريقي لدراسة وتحليل بطولة أمم أفريقيا الأخيرة..

 في مقدمتهم الفرنسيان كلود لوروا المدير الفني لمنتخب غانا، ولومير المدير الفني السابق لمنتخب تونس.. والألماني أتوفيستر المدير الفني للكاميرون، وقالوا إن حسن شحاتة كان الأكثر ذكاء بالاعتماد علي المحليين لأنه لم يشتت ذهنه بضم محترفين من مختلف بلاد العالم.

وقال أتوفيستر: لقد واجهت صعوبات مع لاعبي الكاميرون، حيث توليت المهمة قبل ٤٥ يوماً فقط من موعد البطولة، وكنت أسافر إلي كل البلاد لمتابعة المحترفين، لكن شحاتة كان يتعامل مع لاعبيه في القاهرة وهو أمر مختلف ومريح.

وأشاد أتوفيستر بالدور الذي قام به شحاتة مع اللاعبين، وأكد أن البطولة الأخيرة أثبتت أن الإمكانيات الفنية والإدارية مهمة جداً لتحقيق البطولة، مؤكداً أن مصر تمتلك إمكانيات فائقة تجعلها أفضل منتخب في القارة السمراء.

واتفق لوروا مع أتوفيستر، وقال: إن المحترفين لم يكونوا علي قدر المسؤولية، مشيراً إلي أن شحاتة وثق في المحليين فظهروا بمستوي طيب ومميز وكانوا عند حسن ظنه بهم.

بينما أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني أن الإصرار والتحدي للاعب المصري كان لهما بالغ الأثر في الحفاظ علي اللقب وهو أمر يتميز به لاعبو المنتخب الوطني.

وقال: إن المنتخب الوطني رد عملياً في هذه البطولة علي الذين شككوا في قدرته علي الاحتفاظ باللقب، مشيراً إلي أنه لم يهتم بالنقد الذي تعرض له من مدربين عالميين لمجرد أنه لم يطبق طريقة ٤/٤/٢، وقال: حرصت علي تطبيق الطريقة التي تتناسب مع إمكانيات اللاعب المصري.

وكانت الندوة التي انطلقت أمس الأول بمثابة اعتراف بقدرات حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني، حيث تسابق المدربون الأجانب علي التحدث معه لمعرفة تجربته وفي مقدمتهم الفرنسي كلود لوروا، 

بينما مارس اتوفيستر هوايته المعتادة في التدخين علي سلم الاتحاد الأفريقي، لكنه ظهر بسيطاً ومتواضعاً بعكس لومير الذي رفض التحدث لوسائل الإعلام، بينما كان اهتمام لوروا بالجنس اللطيف أكثر وحرص علي التقاط صور تذكارية معهن... 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

تغييرات في صفوف المنتخب
 قبل مواجهة الكونغو  





اعترف حسن شحاتة، المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني، بنيته في إدخال تغييرات علي تشكيل المنتخب قبل مباراة الكونغو المقبلة، نافياً أن يكون هناك إحلال وتجديد في صفوف الفريق.

وقال إن مرحلة بطولة الأمم الأفريقية انتهت بلقاء الأرجنتين، وأن الحفاظ علي المستوي والانتظام في اللعب مع الأندية هو معيار الاختيار في المرحلة المقبلة، وأضاف: سنعيد الحسابات في بعض المراكز التي تعاني نقصاً، خصوصاً الظهيرين الأيمن والأيسر ومراكز الدفاع.

وأبدي حزنه لغياب أحمد فتحي للإصابة بقطع في وتر أكيليس، خصوصاً أنه لاعب محوري ويؤدي باستمرار دوراً تكتيكياً، مشدداً علي أن الجهاز الفني مؤهل دائماً لمواجهة مثل هذه الأحداث. وقال إن الإعلان عن اختيار عصام الحضري حارس سيون لمباراة الكونغو سابق لأوانه، موضحاً أن الجهاز الفني لم يستقر بشكل نهائي علي التغييرات، خصوصاً أن أمامه خمس جولات قبل انتهاء بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وأشار إلي أن المحترفين سيخضعون لبرنامج إعداد خاص يبدأ يوم ٢٠ مايو وقبل ٤ أيام من معسكر الفريق.

وعلمت &#171;المصري اليوم&#187; أن الجهاز استقر علي استبعاد الثنائي طارق السيد ومحمد صبحي من تشكيلة الفريق، بالإضافة إلي أحمد فتحي المصاب، وأن عبدالواحد السيد حارس الزمالك وأسامة محمد لاعب بتروجيت وأحمد سمير لاعب ليرز البلجيكي هم أبرز المرشحين، خصوصاً أن الإصابة حرمت الأول من اللحاق بالفريق قبل بطولة الأمم، فيما تم استبعاد الثاني والثالث من القائمة النهائية رغم تواجدهما مع الفرق حتي ما قبل ساعات من سفر الفريق إلي غانا، فيما لم يتحدد موقف محمد بركات.

وفي الوقت نفسه، نفي عصام الحضري تعرضه لإصابة بالغة خلال تدريبات فريقه، وقال: كل ما حدث أن قدمي اصطدمت بالأرض بسبب ابتلالها نتيجة لسقوط الأمطار، وأكد تواجده ضمن صفوف فريقه في مباراته غداً أمام بي. إس. سي. بويز بالدوري السويسري.

من ناحية أخري، خاطب اتحاد الكرة نظيره الدولي لمعاينة عدد من الملاعب المصرية والاستقرار علي أحدها لاستضافة مباراة الفريق أمام جيبوتي والمقررة في أكتوبر المقبل، بعد أن صدر قرار المجلس القومي للرياضة بإقامة مباراتي الكونغو ومالاوي فقط علي استاد القاهرة لظروف الصيانة، استعداداً لمباريات كأس العالم للشباب. ويقارن الجهاز الفني بين استادي حرس الحدود بالمكس والكلية الحربية... 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ميدو : الوصول لكأس العالم 2010 حلم حياتي 
أمضيت أصعب موسم بسبب الإصابة اللعينة
وعلاقتي بحسن شحاتة قوية 





 يظل احمد حسام ميدو نجم المنتخب الوطني ونادي ميدلسبرة الانجليزي واحدا من علامات الكرة المصرية واحد الطيور المهاجرة التي ترفع راية الكرة المصرية بصفة خاصة والعربية بصفة عامة في الدوريات الاوربية ورغم ان ميدو احترف قبل سبع سنوات في نادي جنت البلجيكي ومن بعده اياكس الهولندي والذي حصل معه علي بطولتي الدوري والكأس وابتعد عنه نتيجة الخلاف الحاد مع كويمان المدير الفني 

وانتقل علي سبيل الاعارة الي نادي سالتافيجو الاسباني وايضا لعب في نادي مرسيليا الفرنسي ولم يثبت قدراته الفنية بعد ان داهمته الاصابة اللعينة وخرج كثيرا من التوليفة الاساسية للفريق ثم انتقل الي نادي توتنهام الانجليزي وقدم الموسم قبل الماضي بصورة طيبة قبل ان ينتقل الي نادي ميدلسبرة بصورة نهائية في بداية الموسم الحالي .. 


وتعرض ميدو للاصابة ولم يشارك ميدو في مباريات فريقه الا نادرا ويكفي انه اجري جراحة منذ عدة اسابيع في اعلي الركبة ويحتاج الي فترة علاج لمدة اربعة شهور يعود بعدها للملاعب .. الاخبار التقت بالنجم العالمي خلال زيارته للقاهرة قبل سفر ه الي انجلترا لتكملة برنامجة العلاجي.




ميدو كيف تقيم تجربتك الاحترافية في الوقت الحالي؟

انا سعيد للغاية بما قدمته حتي الان لاسيما وان الظروف التي امر بها في الوقت الحالي لا تساعد اي لاعب لان يثبت قدراته الفنية والهجومية نتيجة الاصابات فقد انتقلت الي ميدلسبرة وهو من الاندية المتيمة في منطقة الوسط في الدوري الانجليزي بغية اثبات الذات بعد الاحتراف في نادي توتنهام الا ان الاصابة اللعينة حرمتني كثيرا من الحصول علي فرصة كاملة؟ وأين أنت من منتخب مصر.. ولاسيما وان البعض اعتبر غيابك.


 هل تري الغياب عن البطولة الافريقية يعد هروبا من المسئولية الوطنية؟

لاشك ان اللعب للمنتخب المصري يعد شرفا كبيرا بالنسبة لي واعترف انني كنت اركز كثيرا مع المنتخب في السنوات الاولي من عمري الاحترافي والتي كان يتولي فيها الكابتن محمود الجوهري تدريب المنتخب المصري وشاركت مع المنتخب المصري في الحصول علي بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية عام 2006 بالقاهرة واعتبر تلك البطولة من البطولات المميزة بالنسبة لي رغم الازمة ا لتي حدثت مع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب اما غيابي عن البطولة الماضية فقد كان للاصابة والتي جعلتني ابتعد عن المشاركة في المباريات الاولي الودية التي سبقت البطولة.. بالاضافة الي انني كنت افتقد التركيز الكبير في تلك المرحلة واعترف انني لم اكن ارشح المنتخب المصري في الحصول علي البطولة الافريقية وان ما حققه المنتخب الوطني في تلك الفترة يعد انجاز ا كبيرا وابهر الفريق الوطني كل المتابعين وبات احد الفرق العريقة في الوقت الحالي واصبحت حظوظه كبيرة في الوصول الي كأس العالم القادمة.


 وما علاقتك بالكابتن حسن شحاتة في الوقت الحالي؟

الكابتن حسن شحاته بمثابة اخ اكبر بالنسبة لي وهو مدرب يحظي بحب الجميع من لاعبي المنتخب في الوقت الحالي وتربطني به علاقة قوية للغاية ويجب ان يعتبر الجميع ان ماحدث في البطولة الافريقية بالقاهرة كان امرا عابرا وانتهي بانتهاء المباراة وانا دائم الاتصال بالكابتن حسن في والوقت الحالي.. وقد كنت فخورا بالانجاز الذي حققه في البطولة الافريقية بالاضافة الي انني كنت اتابع مباريات المنتخب الوطني في البطولة الافريقية بكل حماس وقد بكيت عقب فوز مصر علي كوت ديفوار فرحا بما حققه زملائي من انجاز وكنت اتوقع ان يفوز المنتخب علي الكاميرون فور الوصول الي المبارة النهائية.


 وما طموحك في الفترة القادمة؟

أتمني ان استعيد فورمتي في الفترة الحالية بصورة طيبة حتي اشارك من بداية الموسم مع ميدلسبرة الانجليزي بالاضافة الي انني لدي طموح كبير في ان احقق طموح كل الجماهير المصرية والعربية بوصو ل المنتخب المصري الي مونديال 2010 بجنوب افريقيا فهذا هو الحلم الجميل لاسيما وان مصر غابت عن المونديال لمدة 20 عاما وهذا يعد خللا كبيرا في منظومة كرة القدم المصرية.. فالجماهير المصرية ا لتي رأت المنتخب المصري يحصل علي البطولة الافريقية بغانا لا تقبل سوي ان يحقق الفريق الهدف في الوصول الي كأس العالم.


 وهل تفكر في العودة للعب في مصر في الوقت القريب او البعيد؟


 هذا امر طبيعي انني احلم باثبات ذاتي في الدوري الاوروبي واللعب في تشيلسي او الارسنال وعندما اقترب من الاعتزال سوف اللعب في الزمالك دون مقابل لانه صاحب فضل كبير علي ميدو في بدايته ولا افكر في اللعب للاهلي لانني سوف اللعب في الزمالك وقتها دون مقابل... 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

عودة شيكابالا وحمزة للمنتخب





أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني أن محمود عبدالرازق &#171;شيكابالا&#187; دخل وبقوة دائرة اهتمام الجهاز الفني بتألقه في مباريات فريقه في الفترة الأخيرة.

وقال: إن المستوي المرتفع الذي ظهر به شيكابالا وزميله جمال حمزة سيعيدهما مجددًا إلي صفوف المنتخب الوطني، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لعدد آخر من اللاعبين في أندية مختلفة لفتوا الأنظار في الفترة الأخيرة. 

وأضاف: إن المنتخب ليس حكرًا علي أحد، ومن يجتهد ويظهر بمستوي متطور سيجد له مكانًا في المنتخب. وأوضح أن الجهاز الفني يضع عند اختياره أي لاعب مجموعة من المعايير، يتم علي أساسها الاختيار. 

وأشار شوقي غريب إلي أن الجهاز الفني سيعلن قريبًا قائمة اللاعبين الذين سيتم اختيارهم لمواجهة الكونغو في افتتاح التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم ٢٠١٠ والمقررة يوم ٣٠ مايو الجاري.

وكان شيكابالا قد أعرب عن رغبته في العودة إلي صفوف المنتخب الوطني في المرحلة المقبلة للإسهام مع زملائه في تحقيق حلم الملايين بالتأهل للمونديال... 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

إصابة محمد شوقي 
تفتح الطريق أمام حسام غالي
 للعودة للمنتخب






يترقب الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول وصول التقرير الطبي الخاص بمحمد شوقي، لاعب ميدلزبره، الذي تعرض للإصابة بتمزق في عضلات الظهر، للتعرف علي موقفه من اللحاق بتجمع الفريق يوم ٢٥ مايو الحالي، استعداداً لمباراة الكونغو في بداية مشوار التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم، بعدما أثبت التشخيص المبدئي غيابه لمدة تتراوح بين ٤ و٦ أسابيع.

يصل شوقي إلي القاهرة يوم ١٤ من الشهر الحالي لاستكمال برنامجه التأهيلي، بعد انتهاء الدوري الإنجليزي يوم ١١ مايو، وبذلك تأكد غيابه عن التجمع المبكر للاعبين المحترفين الذين أنهوا الموسم قبل اللاعبين المحليين.

وفتحت إصابة شوقي طريق العودة أمام حسام غالي، وفقاً لتأكيدات شوقي غريب المدرب العام، الذي قال إن الجهاز الفني قرر منذ عودته من غانا فتح صفحة جديدة مع كل اللاعبين، واعتبر مباراة الأرجنتين حالة خاصة، حيث كانت بمثابة تكريم للاعبين الذين تحملوا مشقة الفوز بكأس الأمم.

وكانت حالة من خيبة الأمل قد خيمت علي الجهاز الفني بعد أن جاءت إصابة شوقي عقب أيام قليلة من إصابة أحمد فتحي بقطع كلي في وتر أكيلس.

من جانبه، أكد الدكتور أحمد ماجد أنه أجري اتصالاً باللاعب للاطمئنان عليه، والتأكيد علي ضرورة اصطحابه جميع الأشعة والتقارير الخاصة بحالته.

وأضاف: كل ما أعرفه أن اللاعب لم يكن يعاني من إصابات مشابهة، وهو ما يسهل من علاجه، فيما أكد شوقي شعوره بآلام خلال مران الفريق. وقال: إن التشخيص المبدئي أثبت حاجتي للعلاج لفترة تتراوح ما بين ٤ و٦ أسابيع. 

وأضاف: لن أتعجل العودة إلي الملاعب إلا بعد شفائي تماماً، وتابع قائلاً: واجهت سوء حظ غريباً هذا الموسم، فكلما زاد تألقي واقتربت من المشاركة بشكل أساسي تعرضت للإصابة مثلما حدث أمام الأرسنال. وتمني شوقي أن يوفق فريقه في حصد ثلاث نقاط من مباراتيه أمام بورتسموث ومانشستر سيتي للحفاظ علي فرصته في البقاء بصرف النظر عن نتائج المنافسين. وشدد علي بقائه مع ميدلزبره في الموسم المقبل رغم سوء الحظ الذي يصادفه مع زميله ميدو.

وأشاد شوقي بفريق المصري ناديه القديم، وقال إن الفريق تحت قيادة حسام حسن بات له شكل آخر، وطالب الجماهير بمؤازرته في المباريات المقبلة، علي أمل مواصلة الانتصارات وتحقيق مركز متقدم... 




المصدر .. وكالات 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف الف شكر يا نجم يا كبير اوي*

*موضوع رائع بشده*


*ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *الف الف شكر يا نجم يا كبير اوي*
> 
> *موضوع رائع بشده*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك*










الأخ الفاضل .. حسام عمر 





سلمت يداك أخي الكريم على كلماتك الرقيقه

وفي الحقيقة لقد سعدت بها كثيراً

وإن شاء الله النصر لمصر

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## uouo

ان شاء الله تتكرر تلك الصورة مع نهائيات كــأس العالم 
اظن ان ده لو حصل محدش هيكون قادر انو يكتبلك لان معظم المصريين يبحلمو يخشو كأس العالم 
اما لو وصلو للنهايات فمعظمهم هيتجنن

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ان شاء الله تتكرر تلك الصورة مع نهائيات كــأس العالم 
> اظن ان ده لو حصل محدش هيكون قادر انو يكتبلك لان معظم المصريين يبحلمو يخشو كأس العالم 
> اما لو وصلو للنهايات فمعظمهم هيتجنن







 الأخت الفاضلة .. uouo





ولما لا .. حتى لو كان ضرباً من الخيال 

لكنه أبداً لم يكن مستحيل .. لأنه لا يوجد

بالدنيا شيء اسمه مستحيل 

كل شيء جائز .. 

والنصر لمصر 

ياااارب





مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

جهاز المنتخب الوطني
 استعد لتصفيات المونديال





رضوان الزياتي
حددت مالاوي يوم 14 يونيو القادم موعداً لمباراة منتخبنا الوطني معها في الجولة الثالثة لتصفيات كأس العالم.. وتقام المباراة بمدينة بلانتير أكبر مدن مالاوي. 

ولم يتلق الجهاز الفني حتي الآن الموعد النهائي لمباراة جيبوتي في الجولة الثانية والتي ستقام أحد أيام 6 و7 و8 يونيو. 
وفي ضوء تحديد موعد مباراة جيبوتي سيحدد الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة قراره بشأن أداء مباراتي جيبوتي ومالاوي في رحلة واحدة أم العودة من جيبوتي إلي القاهرة ثم السفر مرة أخري إلي مالاوي. 

فإذا أقيمت مباراة جيبوتي أول يونيو فسيعود المنتخب الي القاهرة للبقاء بها حتي يوم 11 يونيو ثم يسافر الي مالاوي.. أما إذا أقيمت المباراة يوم الأحد 8 يونيو فإن المنتخب سيضطر للبقاء بجيبوتي لمدة يومين ثم يسافر إلي مالاوي مباشرة دون العودة الي القاهرة توفيراً للوقت والجهد. 

تجدر الإشارة إلي أن المباراة الأخيرة مع مالاوي بالقاهرة ستقام يوم 22 يونيو. 

وأعلن حسن شحاتة حالة الطواريء القصوي مع قرب مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية في الأول من الشهر القادم في افتتاح مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم ويعقد شحاتة اجتماعات شبه يومية مع معاونيه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان وسمير عدلي للوقوف علي آخر الاستعدادات سواء بالنسبة لإعلان الأسماء أو وضع ترتيبات المعسكر المفتوح من 21 إلي 25 مايو الجاري بالنسبة للمحترفين أو المعسكر المغلق بالاسكندرية والذي يقام في الفترة من 26 إلي 30 مايو وبدأ الجهاز الفني في جمع المعلومات عن فريق الكونغو وباقي فرق المجموعة "12" وهي جيبوتي ومالاوي.. ويركز الجهاز بصفة أكبر علي الكونغو الديمقراطية لأنه الفريق الأقوي والأصعب كما أن المباراة تمثل بداية المشوار والفوز فيها سيمثل خطوة كبيرة ومهمة نحو التأهل للدور النهائي. 


وتولي الفرنسي باتريك نوفو المدير الفني السابق للاسماعيلي مهمة تدريب الكونغو مؤخراً.. ويعتمد الفريق الكونغولي علي أكبر عدد من المحترفين في أوروبا وفي مقدمتهم نجمهم الكبير "لوا.. لوا". 
تجدر الإشارة إلي أن الكونغو الديمقراطية تأهل لكأس العالم عام 1974 تحت اسم زائير.. كما انه حصل علي بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية مرتين عامي 68 تحت اسم الكونغو كينشاسا و1974 تحت اسم زائير.. وآخر مرة شارك فيها في بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية بالقاهرة 2006 وفزنا 3/1 في دور الثمانية.. أما آخر مباراة لعبها المنتخب الكونغولي فكانت أمام الجزائر وتعادل فيها 1/1 


ويتابع الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة استعدادات المنتخب لبدء مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم بدقة متناهية ويقف علي كل صغيرة وكبيرة ويحاول إنهاء موضوع الطائرة الناقلة للمنتخب وذلك للقضاء علي مشاكل السفر في أفريقيا ....




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الاستعداد للمونديال علي قدم وساق
منتخبنا يلعب مع جيبوتي في عز الحر
إلغاء المعسكر الخارجي بعد إقامة المباراة 6 يونيو





تقرر اقامة مباراة منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مع جيبوتي في الثالثة عصر يوم 6 يونيو القادم بجيبوتي ليحسم مواعيد كل مباريات المنتخب مع الكونغو الديمقراطية وجيبوتي ومالاوي "ذهابا وعودة" لتقام أيام 1 و6 و14 و22 يونيو علي التوالي في المرحلة الأولي لتصفيات كأس العام 2010 وهي مرحلة يونيو. 

وقد استطاع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الحصول علي تلك المواعيد بطريقة ودية ومن خلال الاتصال مع السفارات المصرية في هذه الدول ولم تصل لاتحاد الكرة المواعيد الرسمية لمباتي جيبوتي ومالاوي في جيبوتي وبلانتير. 

وفي ضوء هذه المواعيد ألغي الجهاز بقيادة حسن شحاتة فكرة اقامة معسكر خارجي بين مباراتي جيبوتي ومالاوي بعد أن وصل الفارق الزمني بين المباراتين إلي 8 أيام وهو فارق كبير رأي حسن شحاتة أنه من الأفضل عودة الفريق من جيبوتي إلي القاهرة يوم 7 يونيو للبقاء بها لمدة 3 أيام ثم السفر إلي مالاوي يوم 10 أو 11 يونيو. 

وعقد حسن شحاتة اجتماعا مع معاونيه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي واحمد سليمان وسمير عدلي لوضع الترتيبات النهائية لمعسكر الفريق استعدادا لمباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية التي ستقام باستاد القاهرة أول يونيو القادم كذلك أوضاع اللاعبين المحترفين في الخارج قبل اعلان اسمائهم الخميس. 

وكلف حسن شحاتة المهندس سمير عدلي بانهاء إجراءات الحجز للسفر إلي جيبوتي يوم 3 يونيو لأداء مباراة جيبوتي يوم 6 يونيو والعودة إلي القاهرة ثم السفر مرة أخري إلي مالاوي يوم 10 أو 11 يونيو لأداء مباراة مالاوي يوم 24 يونيو والعودة يوم 15 يونيو استعدادا لمباراة العودة مع مالاوي باستاد القاهرة يوم 22 يونيو. 

وتقرر ان تكون أرقام فانلات اللاعبين من 1 إلي 18 طبقا لتعليمات الفيفا الذي لن يسمح بأن يرتدي أي لاعب أي رقم بعد 18 ولذلك سيكون رقم فانلة الحارس الأول "1" والحارس الثاني "16". 

وأعرب حسن شحاتة عن تفاؤله في المرحلة المقبلة وقال انه متأكد من مساندة جميع المصريين والنقاد والاعلاميين والمسئولين في حملة المنتخب من أجل التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم. ...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

البدرى يشيد بالجهاز الفنى لمنتخب مصر





القاهرة/أ ش أ/اشاد حسام البدرى المدرب العام والقائم بأعمال مدير الكرة بالنادى الأهلى الإثنين بتفاهم الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى وتقديره الكامل لحاجة لاعبى الأهلى الدوليين للراحة بعد الأداء المتواصل على مدار 4 مواسم.

وقال البدرى فى تصريح له الاثنين إنه أجرى إتصالا هاتفيا بالجهاز الفنى للمنتخب وتم الاتفاق على حصول لاعبى الأهلى الدوليين على راحة فى يوم 21 مايو الجارى ثم ينضموا لمعسكر المنتخب استعدادا لاولى مباريات الفريق القومى فى التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم المقبلة.

وأضاف البدرى أنه إذا وقع اختيار الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب على أى من لاعبى الأهلى الذين سيشاركوا فى بقية لقاءات الدورى العام سوف ينضم لمعسكر المنتخب ابتداء من يوم 24 مايو الحالى . مؤكدا انه وجد تفاهما كاملا من قبل الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب حرصا على المصلحة العامة للاعبين والذين يشكلوا القوام الرئيسى للأهلى والمنتخب الوطنى.

وأكد البدرى على ارتياح مانويل جوزيه المدير الفنى للفريق بوجود تفاهم من قبل الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب وتقديره لحاجة اللاعبين إلى راحة حتى يستطيعوا مواصلة المشوار فى الفترة المقبلة.

من جهه أخرى يعود إلى القاهرة أحمد فتحى لاعب الفريق بعد إجرائه لجراحة فى البرتغال . وكان حسام البدرى المدرب العام والقائم بأعمال مدير الكرة قد أجرى اتصالا باللاعب للاطمئنان على حالته وأجرى اتصالا آخر بالخبير البرتغالى الذى أجرى له الجراحة وأكد الأخير للبدرى أن فتحى بحالة جيدة وسوف يعود إلى البرتغال بعد شهر ونصف لبدء البرنامج التأهيلى....




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الجهاز الفني للمنتخب : لسنا بإجازة‏
والترتيب للمعسكرات يتطلب عملا شاقا‏!‏
معسكر بالإسكندرية قبل لقاء الكونجو‏..‏
والقائمة الأولي تضم‏30‏ لاعبا





يعتقد البعض أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم يعيش حاليا في إجازة لعدم وجود مباريات رسمية أو ودية منذ انتهاء مباراة الارجنتين الودية يوم‏26‏ مارس الماضي‏,‏ وذلك انتظارا لبدء مباريات التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا وكأس الامم الافريقية بأنجولا في بداية العام نفسه‏,‏ حيث سيلعب منتخب مصر أولي مبارياته فيها أول يونيو المقبل باستاد القاهرة أمام الكونجو الديمقراطية‏.‏

ولكن علي عكس هذا الاعتقاد أوضح شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني أن الوقت الحالي يشهد عملا أكثر للجهاز الفني مما يقوم به خلال فترات المباريات والمعسكرات‏,‏ لأن الاعداد لترتيبات العمل خلالها هو الأكثر مشقة وإرهاقا‏!‏

فقد أوضح غريب أن الجهاز الفني يعقد اجتماعات مستمرة بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للاتفاق وتحديد جميع الترتيبات‏,‏ حيث تستغرق هذه الأمور جدلا كثيرا‏,‏ حتي استقر الرأي علي اقامة معسكر تدريبي خارج القاهرة قبل مباراة الكونجو بالاسكندرية وسيبدأ يوم‏26‏ مايو الحالي بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين‏,‏ وسيتم اعلان أسماء المحترفين المختارين منهم بعد غد ومسألة الاختيار هذه تتطلب جهدا كبيرا قد لايشعر به أحد فالاختيار دائما يكون أصعب قرار‏,‏ كما ان الظروف كالاصابات قد تفرض أوضاعا بعينها‏!‏

ونأتي عقب اختيار المحترفين للوقوف علي أفضل العناصر من اللاعبين المحليين‏,‏ وكلها أمور ليست سهلة ولاتتيح لنا مسألة الاجازة ـ كما يعتقد البعض ـ فالعمل السابق للمعسكر هو الأصعب‏,‏ ولكن خلاله فان كل شيء محدد ومعروف ولايحتاج إلا للتطبيق والالتزام بمواعيد التدريبات والمباريات فقط ناهيك عن محاولات الحصول عن معلومات عن الفرق الثلاثة التي سنواجهها في هذه المرحلة من التصفيات مثل جيبوتي ومالاوي إلي جانب الكونجو‏!‏

وفي الاطار نفسه يقول أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي إن الجهاز الفني نجح في الحصول علي شريط لمباراة ودية لعبها منتخب الكونجو مع نظيره الجزائري يوم‏26‏ مارس الماضي وتعادلا خلالها‏11‏ للتعرف إلي حدما علي هوية المنافس‏,‏ في حين ستتم بعد ذلك متابعة جيبوتي ومالاوي خلال مباراتهما معا‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن الجهازالفني يعقد جلساته بصفة مستمرة هذه الايام نظرا لاقتراب موعد التجمع الذي سيبدأ بالقاهرة يوم‏20‏ مايو الحالي باللاعبين المحترفين‏,‏

ويتواصل قدوم باقي اللاعبين المحليين تباعا عقب انتهاء مبارياتهم بالدوري المحلي بعدها بيومين‏,‏ ونهائي كأس مصر يوم‏25‏ من الشهر الحالي قبل أن ينتقل الجميع إلي معسكر الاسكندرية‏,‏ وكذلك يتم الاتفاق حاليا حول ماسيحدث أثناء رحلة الفريق بين جيبوتي ومالاوي‏,‏ حيث الفاصل الزمني بين المباراتين اسبوع واحد‏,‏ وسيتم خلاله رحلة العودة من جيبوتي ثم السفر إلي مالاوي مع وجود فترة ترانزيت بالقاهرة سيتم تحديدها وفقا لظروف الطيران علي عكس‏,‏ ما كان يتم التفكير به من قبل فيما يتعلق بمسألة جعلها رحلة واحدة والسفر مباشرة من جيبوتي إلي مالاوي للعب المباراة التالية‏!..‏ وكل هذه أمور تحتاج ترتيبات من الآن ونعمل علي التخطيط لها حتي تسير الامور بشكل ناجح خلال المباريات الاربع المتتالية منذ بداية التصفيات‏.‏

وأوضح سليمان أن الصعوبة بلاشك ستكون في المباراة الأولي فيما يخص تجهيز اللاعبين نفسيا وبدنيا بعد قدومهم من موسم طويل مع أنديتهم‏,‏ أما فيما بعد ستبدأ مرحلة التأقلم مع أجواء اللعب للمنتخب الوطني‏,‏ ومن حسن الطالع أن وجودهم مع الجهاز الفني سيستمر لمدة شهر تقريبا نظرا لتتابع المباريات وهذا ما قد يسهم في ارتفاع المستوي من مباراة لاخري بعكس التجمعات أو المعسكرات القصيرة والمتباعدة الفترات‏.‏

وبعد التوضيحات السابقة من بعض أعضاء الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يظهر لنا أنهم بالفعل ليسوا في إجازة والعمل مستمر خاصة أنهم يضعون أمام أعينهم اختيار‏30‏ لاعبا مابين محترفين ومحليين لهذا المعسكر وتحسبا للأمور الطارئة في المباريات الاربع والظروف الحالية تشير إلي غياب بعض العناصر الأساسية للاصابة مثل أحمد فتحي وكذلك محمد شوقي الذي قد تحتاج اصابته لوقت أطول ولذلك من المتوقع أن يظهر‏10‏ لاعبين جدد علي الأقل في الصورة لم يكونوا في كأس الامم الافريقية بغانا‏2008.‏ ...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

حسن شحاتة 
ينهي أزمة لاعبي الأهلي الدوليين




انفرجت الأزمة التي نشبت خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية بين الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول ونظيره بالنادي الأهلي بشأن إراحة اللاعبين الدوليين بعدما وافق حسن شحاتة علي تأجيل ضم لاعبي الأهلي لمعسكر المنتخب استعداداً للمباراة المقبلة أمام الكونغو في تصفيات كأس العالم إلي يوم 21 مايو.

من جانبه، أكد شوقي غريب أن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب قرر وضع برنامج خاص للاعبي الأهلي مراعاة لظروف الإرهاق الذي أصابهم من جراء المشاركات المتلاحقة علي الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي.

من جهة ثانية، تحسم لجنة الكرة اليوم مصير سيد معوض لاعب طرابزون التركي من الانضمام للفريق من عدمه، خاصة أن آخر موعد لإرسال الشيك من طرابزون للإسماعيلي هو غداً &#171;الخميس&#187;.

وعلمت &#171;المصري اليوم&#187; بوجود اقتراب في وجهات النظر بين مسؤولي الأهلي ونظرائهم بالنادي التركي.

فيما يعود اليوم أحمد فتحي لاعب الفريق قادماً من البرتغال بعد اجتيازه المرحلة الأولي من البرنامج التأهيلي.

ويغادر الفريق الأول القاهرة اليوم إلي نجع حمادي للدخول في معسكر مغلق مساء اليوم &#171;الأربعاء&#187; استعداداً لخوض مباراته أمام الألومنيوم والمقررة غداًَ &#171;الخميس&#187; ضمن الجولة الثامنة والعشرين للدوري الممتاز، والتي سيخوضها الفريق بمجموعة الناشئين والبدلاء الذين خاضوا مباراتي الاتحاد وإنبي الأخيرتين بالدوري بعدما منح الجهاز الفني راحة سلبية للدوليين أبوتريكة وشادي محمد وعماد متعب، والأساسيين أحمد السيد وأنيس بوجلبان وحسام عاشور وأمير عبدالحميد وفلافيو وجيلبرتو.

وأكد الجهاز الفني صعوبة اللقاء نظراً لحاجة المنافس لنقاط المباراة الثلاث بسبب صراعه علي الهبوط، وشدد حسام البدري علي لاعبيه بضرورة تحقيق الفوز لاستعادة الثقة التي اهتزت عقب الهزيمتين الأخيرتين بالدوري، وأكد البدري أن التجارب السابقة أثبتت نجاح بعض اللاعبين الصاعدين، خصوصاً الثنائي هشام محمد ومعاذ الحناوي....




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

المنتخب يلعب مع إيران بدبي 20 أغسطس
الحضري وأحمد حسن وزيدان ومعوض
في المعسكر استعداداً للكونغو




تلقي اتحاد كرة القدم عرضا للعب مباراة دولية ودية مع المنتخب الإيراني يوم 20 أغسطس القادم بمدينة دبي بالإمارات ويتولي سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المشرف العام علي المنتخب الأول ومعه الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان دراسة العرض جيدا ومن المنتظر الموافقة عليه نظراً لقوة المنتخب الإيراني والمباراة استعدادا للقاء الكونغو في الجولة الثانية لتصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم. 
وعلي جانب آخر يعلن الجهاز الفني يوم الخميس القادم أسماء اللاعبين المحترفين الذين يشاركون في مباراة الكونغو التي تقام أول يونيه القادم باستاد القاهرة وأبرز المحترفين محمد زيدان وسيد معوض وأحمد حسن وإبراهيم سعيد وعصام الحضري في حين لن يحضر كل من ميدو ومحمد شوقي بسبب الاصابة. 

أما المحترفون عمليا فيتم إعلان اختيارهم يوم 20 مايو الحالي حيث يبدأ المعسكر المفتوح يوم 21 مايو علي ان يستثني من ذلك لاعبو الأهلي لحصولهم علي اجازة من الجهاز الفني والزمالك وإنبي نظرا للمواجهة المرتقبة بينهما في نهائي كأس مصر يوم 25 مايو علي ان يبدأ المعسكر المغلق بالاسكندرية يوم 26 مايو الحالي ويستمر هناك حتي موعد المباراة والمعسكر يضم 30 لاعبا. 

الجدول الجديد بعد القرعة 
ومن ناحية أخري تبدأ لجنة المسابقات برئاسة اللواء نايف عزت في اعداد الجداول الجديدة للموسم الكروي المقبل عقب اعلان قرعة بطولة الأندية الأفريقية والتي تجري يوم 17 مايو الحالي بالكاميرون. ...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

اختيار 6 محترفين لمباراة الكونغو
وإعلان أسماء المحليين 22 مايو




 القاهرة في : 14/5/2008  .. يعلن غدا الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني أسماء اللاعبين المحترفين المقرر انضمامهم إلي المعسكر المقرر يوم 21 مايو الجاري، وينتظر أن يضم نفس اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في مباراة الأرجنتين وهم: أحمد حسن ومحمد زيدان وإبراهيم سعيد وسيد معوض ووائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي، فيما يغيب محمد شوقي المصاب،

 وتبدو فرصة الثنائي حسام غالي، لاعب ديربي كاونتي الإنجليزي، وأحمد سمير لاعب ليرز البلجيكي كبيرة في الانضمام لتعويض غياب شوقي وأحمد فتحي، ويتوقف انضمام الثاني علي ضم محمد بركات لاعب الأهلي. 

من ناحية أخري، يعلن الجهاز الفني أسماء باقي اللاعبين يوم 22 مايو الجاري، عقب انتهاء مباريات الجولة الأخيرة لبطولة الدوري، وينتظر أن يستكمل الجهاز القائمة باللاعبين المحليين إلي ثلاثين لاعبا تحسبا لأي ظروف يواجهها الفريق، 

خصوصا أن الفريق يخوض 4 مباريات في أقل من شهر فضلا عن انتهاء الموسم الكروي رسميا بمباراة الزمالك وإنبي في نهائي الكأس، وهو ما يصعب معه اختيار لاعبين آخرين في حال خروج أي لاعب للإصابة.
...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

اليوم‏..‏ إعلان أسماء اللاعبين
المحترفين المختارين للمنتخب الوطني





يعلن اليوم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم أسماء اللاعبين المحترفين المختارين للمشاركة مع الفريق في مباريات التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا‏,‏ وكأس الامم الافريقية بأنجولا بداية العام نفسه‏,‏ والتي ستبدأ مبارياتها أول يونيو بمواجهة الكونجو الديمقراطية باستاد القاهرة‏.‏

وقد شهد يوم أمس مداولات كثيرة بين أعضاء الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ومعاونيه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي ومعهم أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بشأن الانتهاء من مسألة اختيار الأفضل من بين هؤلاء المحترفين المصريين للعب مع الفريق خلال الفترة المقبلة‏,‏ والتي ستستمر لمدة شهر تقريبا بشكل متصل نظرا لتتابع مباريات هذه التصفيات فبعد الكونجو سيواجه منتخب مصر نظيره الجيبوتي علي ملعب الأخير يوم‏6‏ يونيو المقبل‏,‏ وبعدها باسبوع يواجه مالاوي علي ملعبها أيضا قبل أن يختتم هذه الفترة باستضافة موريتانيا يوم‏22‏ من الشهر نفسه‏.‏

ومن المؤكد أن هناك عناصر أساسية ستكون ضمن الاختيارات اليوم مثل أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق المحترف باندرلخت البلجيكي والمنضم لصفوف الأهلي في الموسم المقبل‏,‏ ومحمد زيدان مهاجم هامبورج الالماني ووائل جمعه المحترف بالسيلية القطري وعصام الحضري حارس مرمي سيون السويسري ومعهم بنسبة كبيرة إبراهيم سعيد‏(‏ أنقرة التركي‏)‏ وسيد معوض‏(‏ طرابزون التركي‏)‏ 

حيث شهد يوم أمس حديثا كبيرا حول مستوي اللاعبين في الفترة المقبلة ومدي مشاركتهما مع ناديهما‏,‏ ونفس الحال انطبق علي حسام غالي لاعب ديربي كاونتي وحسن مصطفي‏(‏ الوحدة السعودي‏)‏ مع تقييم لموقف أحمد سمير المحترف بنادي ليرس البلجيكي ولاعب حرس الحدود السابق وظهر في الصورة زميله في النادي نفسه محمد عبدالواحد‏,‏ فكل هذه الاسماء كانت مطروحة علي قائمة الاختيار أمس بعد استبعاد محمد شوقي وأحمد حسام ميدو لاعبي ميدلسبرة الانجليزي للاصابة وكذلك شريف اكرامي حارس فينورد الهولندي لنفس السبب‏,‏ من حسابات الجهاز الفني‏.‏

وسيقوم الجهاز الفني باعلان اختياراته النهائية اليوم علي أن يبدأ تجمع هؤلاء المحترفين في معسكر مفتوح يوم‏20‏ مايو الحالي‏,‏ وهو الموعد الذي سيتم فيه أيضا اعلان أسماء اللاعبين المحليين علي أن ينضموا تباعا إلي صفوف المنتخب عقب انتهاء مباريات الدوري المحلي يوم‏22‏ مايو وكأس مصر يوم‏25‏ من الشهر نفسه‏,‏ حيث يبدأ الفريق معسكره المغلق مكتمل الصفوف يوم‏26‏ مايو بالاسكندرية‏.‏ ...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر 
يعلن مراحل الإستعداد لتصفيات كأس العالم




القاهرة/أ ش أ/قال شوقى غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم إن الجهاز الفني سيختار لاعبين من الدوري المحلي للانضمام إلى قائمة اللاعبين المحترفين التي تم الاعلان عنها ليصل العدد الى 23 لاعبا.

وأضاف غريب فى تصريح مساء الخميس أن قائمة المحترفين خلت من ابراهيم سعيد وسيد معوض واحمد حسام / ميدو / المصاب وسيتم الاعلان عن بقية اللاعبين يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بعد مباريات المرحلة ال 29 من الدورى.

وتابع أنه سيبدأ التدريب فى اليوم التالى مباشرة وستضم القائمة 23 لاعبا مبدئيا من بينهم لاعبو الاهلى بعد حصولهم على راحه كافية ولن يشارك فى التدريب اللاعبون الذين سيلعبون نهائى الكأس مشيرا إلى أن القائمة ليست نهائية.

وقال إنه سيتم التجمع من 21 25 مايو الجاري فى معسكر مفتوح فى القاهرة وبعد ذلك يتم التجمع للمرة الثانية فى الاسكندرية 26 مايو بعد نهائى الكأس وحتى 30 من الشهر ذاته على أن يعود الفريق الى القاهرة فى اليوم التالى فى اطار الاستعدادات النهائية لاولى مباريات التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم.

من جهة أخرى قدم محمود الجوهرى المدير الفني لاتحاد كرة القدم مذكرة أخرى إلى رئيس الاتحاد سمير زاهر للنظر مرة أخرى في فكرة تنظيم مسابقه 23 سنة فى كرة القدم ( الدوري الأولمبي)....




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الحضري وغالي وعزمي في قائمة المنتخب 
واستبعاد شوقي ومعوض وسعيد







أعلن الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر أسماء سبعة لاعبين محترفين للانضمام لمعسكر المنتخب يوم 22 مايو الجاري استعدادا لخوض مباريات تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 والتي ستنطلق بلقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية في القاهرة يوم 30 مايو.

وشهدت الأسماء وجود عصام الحضري، وحسام غالي لاعب ديربي كاونتي الإنجليزي، وأمير عزمي مدافع أنورثيس فاماجستا بطل الدوري القبرصي بعد فترة غياب طويلة.

كما شملت القائمة أسماء أحمد حسن لاعب أندرلخت البلجيكي ومحمد زيدان مهاجم هامبورج الألماني، بالإضافة للثنائي وائل جمعة وحسن مصطفى المعارين لأندية السيلية القطري والوحدة السعودي على الترتيب.

واستبعد الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر لاعب ميدلسبره محمد شوقي بسبب الإصابة، وإبراهيم سعيد وسيد معوض المحترفين في تركيا بسبب غيابهما عن المشاركة مع فريقيهما أنقرة جودجو وطرابزون سبور على الترتيب.

ويخوض منتخب مصر أربع مباريات متتالية في تصفيات كأس العالم تبدأ بلقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية، ثم لقاء جيبوتي على ملعبها يوم 7 يونيو، ثم لقاء مالاوي على ملعبها يوم 15 يونيو، قبل أن يلتقي مع مالاوي مجددا في القاهرة يوم 22 يونيو....




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

حسن شحاته يختار سبعة محترفين 
للانضمام لمعسكر المنتخب لخوض تصفيات كأس العالم




القاهرة/أ ش أ/أعلن الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب المصرى الاول لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاته المدير الفنى الخميس أسماء سبعة لاعبين محترفين للانضمام لمعسكر المنتخب يوم 22 مايو الجارى استعدادا لخوض مباريات تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 والتى ستنطلق بلقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية فى القاهرة يوم 30 مايو الجارى.

وصرح شوقى غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصرى - لوكالة أنباء الشرق الاوسط الخميس - بأن القائمة ضمت حارس المرمى عصام الحضرى لأول مرة بعد احترافه فى نادى سيون السويسرى كما شهدت عودة حسام غالى لاعب ديربى كاورنثى الانجليزى وأمير عزمى مدافع أنورثيس فاماجستا بطل الدورى القبرصى بعد فترة غياب طويلة.

وأضاف غريب أن القائمة شملت كابتن المنتخب أحمد حسن لاعب أندرلخت البلجيكى والنجم محمد زيدان مهاجم هامبورج الألمانى بالاضافة للثنائى وائل جمعة وحسن مصطفى المعارين لأندية السيلية القطرى والوحدة السعودى على الترتيب.

وأشار غريب إلى أن الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب سيعلن باقى أسماء اللاعبين من الدورى المصرى وعددهم 23 لاعبا يوم 20 مايو الجارى كما سيعلن حينها البرنامج التدريبى للمنتخب استعدادا لخوض تصفيات كأس العالم التى تنظمها جنوب افريقيا عام 2010.

وبهذا يكون الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب قد استبعد لاعب ميدلسبره محمد شوقى بسبب الاصابة والثنائى إبراهيم سعيد وسيد معوض المحترفين فى تركيا بسبب غيابهما عن المشاركة مع فريقيهما أنقرة جودجو وطرابزون سبور على الترتيب كما تواصل غياب أحمد حسام "ميدو" مهاجم ميدلسبره الانجليزى بسبب الاصابة والثنائى عبد الظاهر السقا مدافع جنشلربيرليجى التركى وأيمن عبد العزيز لاعب وسط طرابزون سبور التركى.

يذكر أن منتخب مصر سيخوض أربع مباريات متتالية خلال 22 يوما فقط فى تصفيات كأس العالم تبدأ بلقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية بالقاهرة يوم 30 مايو الجارى ثم لقاء جيبوتى على ملعبها يوم 7 يونيو المقبل ثم لقاء مالاوى على ملعبها يوم 15 من نفس الشهر قبل أن يلتقى مع مالاوى مرة أخرى فى بداية مباريات الاياب بالقاهرة يوم 22 يونيو المقبل...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

حسن شحاته يختار سبعة محترفين
ويفكر في لاعب موقوف‏!‏




اختار الجهاز الفني سبعة لاعبين محترفين استعدادا لأولي مباريات تصفيات كأس العالم أمام الكونجو الديمقراطية المقرر إقامتها أول يونيو باستاد القاهرة وهم عصام الحضري وأحمد حسن ووائل جمعة وأمير عزمي وحسام غالي وحسن مصطفي ومحمد زيدان وسيعلن الجهاز الفني باقي القائمة المحلية خلال أيام بعد حسم الخلافات الخاصة باختيار الثنائي محمد بركات الذي لا يريده حسن شحاته بينما يري شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي ضرورة ضمه وأيضا شيكابالا الذي يفكر فيه المدير الفني لكن ضمه يتطلب تقديم مذكرة للعفو عنه حيث انه لايزال موقوفا حتي يوليو المقبل بقرار من مجلس الادارة

وتقرر بدء المعسكر بـ القاهرة يوم الاربعاء المقبل بالمحترفين فقط علي أن يتوافد المحليون علي المعسكر تباعا وآخر المنضمين سيكون لاعبو الزمالك وإنبي عقب مباراتهم معا في نهائي كأس مصر يوم‏25‏ مايو الجاري‏..‏ المنتخب سيتوجه بعد ذلك بكامل قوامه إلي معسكر بمدينة الإسكندرية لمدة أربعة أيام فقط قبل العودة إلي القاهرة من جديد‏..‏ معسكر الإسكندرية سيبدأ يوم‏26‏ الجاري‏,‏ وهو المعسكر الذي سيستقر فيه الجهاز الفني علي الطريقة والتشكيل الذي سيواجه به الكونجو عقب مشاهدة أعضاء الجهاز الفني لشريط فيديو لمباراة ودية جمعت الكونجو بـ الجزائر وانتهت بالتعادل الإيجابي‏1/1‏ في مارس الماضي‏.‏ ...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## محمود زايد

*نفى الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم وجود أي توتر بين الكابتن محمود الجوهري المدير الفني للاتحاد والكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني. 

وقال زاهر في بيان صدر مساء الجمعة إن التنسيق والتعاون بين الجوهري وشحاتة مستمر منذ منافسات بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية الأخيرة التي فاز بها منتخب مصر، مشيرا إلى أنه يجتمع معهما بشكل مستمر لمتابعة كل ما يتعلق بالمنتخبات. 

وطالب زاهر بتضافر كافة الجهود في المرحلة المقبلة ونسيان الانجازات السابقة والتركيز في تحقيق الهدف وهو إسعاد الشعب المصري والوصول إلى كأس العالم لتحقيق آمال كل المصريين. 

وأكد زاهر أن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد لم يرفض الفكرة التي تقدم بها الكابتن محمود الجوهري حول إقامة مسابقة للاعبين تحت 23 سنة، موضحا أن الكابتن الجوهري لديه رؤية شاملة لتطوير كل مسابقات الناشئين ومن بينها مسابقة تحت 23 سنة. 

وقال زاهر "سنعيد بحث الفكرة مع الكابتن الجوهري خلال اجتماع المجلس المقبل للوصول إلى أفضل تصور لمسابقات الناشئين"، مشددا على أن الكابتن الجوهري قام بمجهود كبير وحقق نقلة هائلة في تطوير الهيكل الإداري في الاتحاد وكل عناصر كرة القدم وكافة اللوائح بما يتماشى مع لوائح الاتحاد الدولي. 

وأوضح أن المجلس وافق على التعاقد مع المدير الفني الجديد لمنتخب الشباب بعد موافقة الكابتن الجوهري، مشددا على مواصلة دعم منتخب الشباب للوصول إلى أفضل النتائج.*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

شحاتة يوافق علي اللعب مع إيران والعراق
ويتراجع عن المعسكر الأفريقي





وافق الجهاز الفني علي اقتراح اتحاد الكرة باللعب مع إيران والعراق في موعدي الأجندة الدولية في أغسطس ونوفمبر، وقال حمادة صدقي، المدرب المساعد، إن الاحتكاك بالمدرسة الآسيوية مفيد للغاية، خصوصا العراق وإيران باعتبارهما من الدول المتقدمة كرويا بدليل فوز الأول بلقب آسيا، رغم قوة المنافسة كروياً، وأضاف صدقي: إن الجهاز يرغب في خوض مباريات قوية بصرف النظر عن المنافس ومكان إقامة اللقاءات، وأضاف: كنا نتمني أن نلعب مباريات بحجم لقاء الأرجنتين، ومازال لدينا الأمل في إقامة مثل هذه المباريات.

وفي الوقت نفسه تراجع الجهاز الفني بشكل نهائي عن إقامة معسكر مغلق بإحدي الدول الأفريقية في الفترة ما بين مباراتي جيبوتي ومالاوي بعد أن سمحت ظروف الطيران بعودة الفريق عقب اللقاء الأول، والسفر قبل المباراة الثانية بوقت كاف، فضلا عن سوء الإقامة المحتملة والملاعب في الدول الأفريقية، وهو ما يهدد الفائدة المرجوة للمعسكر.

ويغادر الفريق إلي جيبوتي في اليوم التالي لمباراة الكونغو.

وكان الجهاز الفني قد طرح فكرة إقامة معسكر مغلق بإحدي الدول الأفريقية لتجنب إرهاق اللاعبين، خصوصا أن الفريق سيخوض مباراتين خارج القاهرة.

ويعلن الجهاز الفني أسماء اللاعبين المحليين يوم ٢٠ مايو الجاري وقبل انطلاق الجولة الأخيرة للدوري، وينتظر أن تشهد القائمة بعض الوجوه الجديدة في ظل رغبة المدير الفني في إدخال عملية الإحلال والتجديد للنزول بمتوسط الأعمار ويعد إسلام عوض لاعب إنبي وعلاء كمال لاعب المقاولون أبرز العناصر الجديدة التي ضمنت الانضمام إلي معسكر الفريق.

من ناحية أخري، اقترب حسام غالي لاعب ديربي كاونتي من الانتقال إلي الدوري الألماني بعد تلقيه عرضا من نادي هرتابرلين.

ومن جانبه أبدي اللاعب سعادته بتجربته مع ديربي كاونتي، وقال إن مجرد اللعب في الدوري الإنجليزي، رغم تأكدي من هبوط الفريق قبل تعاقدي معه أعاد لي الثقة في نفسي، وأكد اللاعب سعادته بالعودة إلي صفوف المنتخب، وأشار إلي أن الوصول إلي كأس العالم هو أقل تعويض له عن عدم المشاركة مع الفريق في بطولتي الأمم الأفريقية الأخيرتين.

علي الجانب الآخر، جدد عبدالظاهر السقا لاعب جينشلر عقده مع النادي لمدة موسمين رغم خسارة الفريق في نهائي الكأس، وقال السقا: إن المسؤولين في جينشلر يقدرون مجهودي مع النادي في الإبقاء عليه في الدوري، رغم تعاقدي معه منتصف الموسم، ولذا تم تجديد التعاقد بعد ساعات من خسارة الفريق للكأس، وإضاعتي لضربة جزاء كانت كفيلة بإحراز لقب غال علي النادي وجماهيره...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

حسن شحاتة يطلب العفو 
عن نجم الزمالك





علمت "المساء" أن مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر قد اتخذ قراراً سرياً بالعفو عن شيكابالا نجم نادي الزمالك وأنه في انتظار اعتذار اللاعب حتي يتم اتخاذ هذا القرار رسمياً.. كان اللاعب قد تم ايقافه لمدة عام من جانب اتحاد الكرة بناء علي التقرير الذي قدمه ضده مجدي طلبة المدير الفني السابق للمنتخب الأوليمبي وذلك خلال مشاركته في دورة الألعاب العربية التي أقيمت بالجزائر ولم يحقق فيها المنتخب الأوليمبي شيئاً. 

الجدير بالذكر أن مدة الايقاف تنتهي رسمياً في شهر يوليو القادم ويأتي موقف مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة بناء علي طلب الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة الاستعانة باللاعب خلال مشوار التصفيات المؤهلة لمونديال جنوب إفريقيا 2010 نظراً لما يتمتع به شيكابالا من امكانيات فنية ومهارية مميزة إلا أن قرار الاتحاد السابق يقف حائلاً دون ذلك. 

من هذا المنطلق جرت مفاوضات بين الجهاز الفني للمنتخب ومسئولي الزمالك تم خلالها الاتفاق علي أن يتقدم اللاعب باعتذار لاتحاد الكرة من ناحية أخري يعقد اليوم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب اجتماعاً بمقر اتحاد الكرة لمناقشة أسماء لاعبي القائمة المحلية التي سيتم الاعلان عنها يوم 20 مايو الجاري. 

نفي الجهاز الفني وجود أي اتجاه لضم أي من اللاعبين المحترفين باستثناء الذين تم الإعلان عنهم وذلك بعدما تردد وجود محاولات لضم إبراهيم سعيد. 

في الإطار نفسه رفض الجهاز الفني التعليق علي أسماء اللاعبين المحليين بما في ذلك موقف الثنائي جمال حمزة ومحمد بركات. 

قال شوقي غريب ان بركات من ضمن القائمة الأساسية للمنتخب التي تضم 40 لاعباً مشيراً إلي أنه حتي الآن لم يتم الاستقرار النهائي علي القائمة المحلية حيث مازال الجهاز الفني في مرحلة اجتماعات مستمرة لتقييم أداء كل اللاعبين خلال المباريات القادمة. 

من ناحية أخري سوف يكتمل وصول المحترفين بعد غد الاثنين بوصول أحمد حسن حيث من المقرر أن يصل اليوم محمد زيدان بعد انتهاء مباراته مع نادي هامبورج الألماني ومن المقرر أن يبدأ أول تدريب للمنتخب يوم الأربعاء المقبل علي أن يكون المعسكر مفتوحاً لحين اكتمال القوة الضاربة يوم 26 مايو الجاري بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين. ...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

جمعية المحترفين لكرة القدم 
تحتفل بنجوم المنتخب والجهاز الفنى





القاهرة/أ ش أ/احتفلت جمعية اللاعبين المحترفين المصريين لكرة القدم مساء السبت بنجوم المنتخب وجهازه الفنى.

وأكد الكابتن مجدى عبد الغنى عضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد كرة القدم ورئيس الجمعية أن الاحتفال له أهمية خاصة قبل بداية التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة إلى نهائيات كأس العالم معربا عن أمله فى الوصول إليها لنحقق من الانجازات العالمية للكرة المصرية.

وأشاد الكابتن مجدى عبد الغنى فى كلمه افتتاح الاحتفال بنجوم الكرة المصرية وخاصة محمد أبوتريكة وقال إنه نجم كبير احتفظ بمستواه المرتفع وبلقب أفضل لاعب فى عام 2007 من خلال الاستفتاء الذى أجرته الجمعية وشارك فيه كل نجوم الكرة المصرية.

كما أشاد بالكابتن حسن شحاته المدير الفنى للمنتخب وقال إنه حقق انجازا من الصعب أن يتكرر وفاز بكاس الأمم الافريقيه مرتين وانتزع لقب أفضل مدرب فى عام 2007 من مانويل جوزيه الذى فاز به عن عام 2006 للانجازات التى حققها مع الاهلى.

وأعلن الكابتن مجدى عبد الغنى عضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد كرة القدم ورئيس جمعية اللاعبين المحترفين قائمة اللاعبين الفائزين من خلال الاستفتاء وهم : عصام الحضرى شادى محمد هانى سعيد وائل جمعة احمد فتحى محمد بركات محمد شوقى عماد متعب عمرو ذكى حسنى عبد ربه ومحمد أبو تريكه.

من جانبه أشاد على مصيلحى وزير التضامن الاجتماعى راعى الحفل فى كلمة ألقاها خلال الاحتفال بجمعية اللاعبين المحترفين وجهودها وقال إنه يتمنى ازدهار ونمو دور الجمعيات الأهلية فى مصر لدعم التضامن الاجتماعى.

وأكد أهمية الدور الكبير للرياضة وخاصة كرة القدم فى تجميع المواطنين لتحقيق أهداف التنمية والتهوض بالمجتمعات معربا عن تمنياته بالتوفيق لنجوم الكرة والمنتخب وتحقيق الانتصارات وأن يتم تكريم كل من يتميز ويتفانى فى خدمة بلده وشدد على أهمية الانضباط والالتزام ليس فى كرة القدم فقط ولكن فى كل المجالات لتحقيق التنمية.

وألقى الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم كلمة أكد فيها أن المنتخب يسير فى الطريق الصحيح متمنيا أن يسانده الجميع لنرسم الفرحه على وجوه المصريين ونصل إلى كأس العالم ونحقق من الانتصارات.

وفى ختام الحفل قام وزير التضامن الاجتماعى وسمير زاهر ومجدى عبد الغنى بتكريم الكابتن حسن شحاته المدير الفنى للمنتخب وأعضاء الجهاز الفنى شوقى غريب وحماده صدقى واحمد سليمان وسمير عدلى المدير الادارى كما تكريم أفضل 11 لاعب وتسلم جائزة عصام الحضرى زميله محمد عبد المنصف حارس مرمى الزمالك والمنتخب وتسلم جائزة حسنى عبد ربه الكابتن شوقى غريب وتسلم جائزة ابوتريكه الكابتن حسن شحاته. ...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

وائل جمعة ينتظم فى برنامج تدريبى 
من أجل استعادة لياقته البدنية
قبل الانضمام لمعسكر المنتخب




القاهرة/أ ش أ/انتظم وائل جمعة مدافع الفريق الاول لكرة القدم بالنادى الأهلى العائد إليه بعد انتهاء إعارته لنادى السيلية القطرى فى برنامج تدريبى لمدة 3 أيام تحت إشراف طارق عبد العزيز أخصائى التأهيل من أجل استعادة لياقته البدنية قبل الانضمام لمعسكر المنتخب الوطنى الذى يستعد لبدء التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم.

من جانبه أكد وائل جمعة نجم دفاع الأهلى فى تصريح له الاثنين أنه سوف ينتظم مع الفريق بداية من فترة الإعداد للموسم الجديد المقرر لها منتصف الشهر المقبل.

وأضاف جمعة أنه نجح فى تجربة احترافه بالسيلية القطرى وساهم مع زملائه فى بقاء السيلية بالدورى الممتاز بعد صعوده هذا الموسم من الدرجة الثانية مشيرا إلى أن مسئولى السيلية أبدوا رغبتهم فى تمديد الإعارة ولكن مسئولى الأهلى تمسكوا بعودته نظرا لحاجة الفريق إلى جهوده...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

اليوم إعلان أسماء لاعبي المنتخب الوطني
و‏7‏ عناصر جديدة تنضم لأول مرة





يعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم اليوم أسماء اللاعبين المحليين المختارين ضمن صفوف الفريق استعدادا للمباريات الأربع المتتالية التي يلعبها بداية من أول يونيو المقبل ضمن التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب إفريقيا وكأس الأمم بأنجولا في العام نفسه‏,‏

حيث يستضيف الكونجو الديمقراطية أول يونيو بالقاهرة ثم يسافر ليواجه جيبوتي هناك يوم‏6‏ يونيو‏,‏ وفي يوم‏14‏ من الشهر نفسه يلعب أمام مالاوي علي ملعبها ويستضيفها مرة أخري يوم‏22‏ يونيو‏.‏

وقد حرص الجهاز الفني في هذا الإطار علي أن يعلن اليوم أسماء‏23‏ لاعبا إلي جانب المحترفين السبعة المختارين من قبل وهم‏:‏ أحمد حسن ومحمد زيدان وأمير عزمي ووائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي وحسام غالي وعصام الحضري‏,‏ ليكتمل بذلك العدد‏30‏ لاعبا يشاركون في معسكر الإعداد مع الفريق بالإسكندرية يوم‏26‏ مايو الحالي‏,‏

بينما سيكون هناك معسكر مفتوح يبدأ من الغد يشارك فيه المحترفون ولاعبو الأهلي لحين السفر للإسكندرية عقب انتهاء الدوري وكأس مصر‏.‏ وشهد أمس مناقشات كثيرة بين أعضاء الجهاز الفني حتي يتم الاستقرار علي الاختيار النهائي‏,‏ خاصة فيما يتعلق باللاعب محمود عبدالرازق شيكابالا وما أثير عن تقديمه طلبا للعفو عنه فيما يتبقي له من فترة الإيقاف في العقوبة الموقعة عليه والتي من المقرر أن تنتهي في يوليو المقبل‏,‏

حيث لن يستطيع شحاتة ضمه إلا إذا قرر اتحاد الكرة العفو عنه‏,‏ وهذا كان مثار جلسة شحاتة مع الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة أمس‏.‏

وقال حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني إن الأسماء التي سيتم إعلانها اليوم هي أفضل العناصر التي يراها الجهاز الفني حاليا‏,‏ ونظرا لطول المرحلة الأولي من التصفيات تم اختيار هذا العدد تحسبا لأي ظروف‏,‏ حيث هناك الهيكل الأساسي موجود بالفعل إلي جانب‏7‏ عناصر جديدة تنضم لأول مرة إلي صفوف المنتخب الوطني‏.‏...




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

شحاتة يعلن قائمة المونديال 
وموقف شيكابالا غامض





يعلن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم قائمة اللاعبين المحليين التي تضم 23 لاعباً استعداداً للمرحلة الأولي لتصفيات كأس العالم التي تنطلق بلقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية أول يونيو القادم باستاد القاهرة. 

تجدر الإشارة إلي أن الجهاز الفني قد اختار 7 محترفين لخوض هذه المرحلة وهم أحمد حسن ومحمد زيدان وحسام غالي وعصام الحضري وأمير عزمي مجاهد ووائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي.. ويدخل هؤلاء المحترفون معسكراً مفتوحاً ابتداء من الغد.. ثم يدخل جميع اللاعبين ال 30 معسكراً مغلقاً بالإسكندرية من 26 إلي 30 مايو ثم يعود الفريق ليؤدي مرانه الاساسي يوم 31 مايو استعداداً للقاء الكونغو يوم أول يونيو باستاد القاهرة. 

كان حسن شحاتة قد اجتمع مع معاونيه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان وسمير عدلي لبحث الأسماء قبل إعلانها اليوم كما عقد اجتماعاً مع سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة وبحث معه مشكلة شيكابالا. 

أكد حسن شحاتة أنه لن يختار شيكابالا إلا إذا تم رفع الايقاف عنه وأنه أبلغ ممدوح عباس رئيس نادي الزمالك بضرورة تقديم التماس واعتذار من اللاعب لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد وذلك لرفع الإيقاف عنه. 

وحول موقف بعض اللاعبين أمثال جمال حمزة ومحمد بركات قال حسن شحاتة إنه سيختار أنسب مجموعة من اللاعبين للمرحلة الأولي من تصفيات كأس العالم مؤكداً أنه لا توجد خلافات بينه وبين أي لاعب في مصر وأن المصلحة العامة ومصلحة المنتخب هي التي تحكم أي علاقة وأي اختيار. 

أكد المدير الفني أن القائمة ستشهد سبعة وجوه جديدة لأول مرة لم يسبق لها دخول المنتخب من قبل. 
أعرب حسن شحاتة عن ثقته في قدرة المجموعة التي وقع عليها الاختيار في اجتياز المرحلة الأولي من تصفيات كأس العالم مؤكدا أن التأهل للمونديال هدف نسعي كلنا لتحقيقه. 

طالب المدير الفني الجميع من جماهير وإعلام ومسئولين بمساندة المنتخب في هذا المشوار الصعب وتغليب المصلحة العامة ومصلحة المنتخب عن المصالح الخاصة ومصالح الاندية والتغاضي عن بعض الامور الخاصة التي أثيرت في الفترة الأخيرة حتي لا تتأثر مسيرة الفريق. 

أكد حسن شحاتة أنه يثق تماماً في وطنية جماهير مصر علي مختلف انتماءاتها وأنها ستقف خلف المنتخب لأن الوصول إلي كأس العالم 2010 هو حلم الجميع. ......




مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

عشرون محترفا في قائمة الكونغو
 استعدادا لمواجهة مصر





كينشاسا (رويترز) - اختار الفرنسي باتريس نوفو مدرب منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية تشكيلة تضم 25 لاعبا استعدادا لخوض أولى مباريات التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم أمام مصر بطلة القارة في القاهرة الشهر المقبل. وتلعب الكونغو الديمقراطية في المجموعة الثانية عشرة في المرحلة الأولى للتصفيات بجانب جيبوتي ومالاوي بالإضافة إلى مصر. وتقام المباراة بإستاد القاهرة في الأول من يونيو المقبل.

وضمت تشكيلة الكونغو الديمقراطية 20 لاعبا محترفا خارج البلاد وسيقيم الفريق الملقب "الأسود" معسكرا إعداديا في فرنسا اعتبارا من يوم الخميس قبل التوجه إلى القاهرة. 

وجاءت تشكيلة منتخب الكونجو الديمقراطية على النحو التالي: 

حراس مرمى .. نيكايز كوديمبانا (يونيون سان جيل البلجيكي) وبارفيه مانداندا (بوردو الفرنسي) وروبير كيديابا موتيبا (مازيمبي انجلبير). 

مدافعون .. رودريج ديكابا (بوفيه الفرنسي) اندري جويل سامي (امينس الفرنسي) ولاريس مبيالا (باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي) وهريتا ايلونجا انكونجولو (تولوز الفرنسي) وكوسي ساكا (كارل تسايس ينا الألماني) سيدريد مونجونجو (موناكو الفرنسي) وكريستوف كوالمبو (ليفانتي الاسباني) وجلاديس بوكيزي (موتيما بمبي). 

لاعبو وسط .. يانيك بابوبا (جيفل السويدي) تشيولولا تشينياما تيكو ومارسيل مبايو (لوكيرين البلجيكي) وزولا رام (بروكسل البلجيكي) وسيدريك ماكيادي (فولفسبورج الألماني) ويوسف مولومبو (امينس الفرنسي). 

مهاجمون .. شعباني نوندا (جلطة سراي التركي) لومانا لوا لوا (اولمبياكوس اليوناني) وديومرسي مبوكاني (ستاندرد لييج البلجيكي) وتريزور كاندول (ليدز يونايتد الانجليزي) ويانيك ينجا (ديجون الفرنسي) وتريزور مبوتو مابي وباتو كابانجو مولوتا (مازيمبي انجلبير) ولوفو بونجيلي (فيتا كلوب). 

وكان المنتخب المصري قد أعلن يوم الثلاثاء الماضي قائمته استعدادا لمواجهة الكونغو وذلك عقب نهاية مباريات المرحلة التاسعة والعشرين وقبل الأخيرة من الدوري المصري الممتاز. ...




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

المنتخب يتدرب على عشب صناعي
استعدادا لجيبوتي





قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني نقل مران الفريق إلي ملاعب النجيل الصناعي بنادي الصيد بعد علمه بخوض مباراته مع جيبوتي علي ملاعب من نفس النوع، وتستمر تدريبات الفريق علي الملعب حتي موعد السفر إلي الإسكندرية يوم الاثنين المقبل حيث يبدأ الفريق استعداده لمباراة الكونغو في بداية مشوار التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم.

ياتي ذلك المران قبل مباراة المرحلة الأولى لمنتخب مصر في التصفيات والذي يواجه خلاله الكونجو الديمقراطية في افتتاح المجموعة الـ12. وجاء طلب الجهاز الفني للمنتخب لتأدية المران على عشب صناعي لضيق الوقت بعد مباراة الكونجو الديقراطية التي يتوجه المنتخب بعدها مباشرة إلى جيبوتي. ويستضيف المنتخب فريق الكونجو الديمقراطية يوم 30 مايو الجاري، ويحل ضيفا على جيبوتي في السادس من يونيو المقبل .

وتكتمل صفوف الفريق بانضمام لاعبي الزمالك وإنبي عقب مباراة نهائي الكأس المقررة غداً. ويحضر التدريبات الخماسي عصام الحضري وأمير عزمي ووائل جمعة وحسن مصطفي وحسام غالي، فيما يغيب أحمد حسن لارتباطه بالمؤتمر الصحفي الخاص بتوقيعه للنادي الأهلي ومحمد زيدان الحاصل علي راحة سلبية من الجهاز الفني بعد تأخر عودته من ألمانيا.

ويدرس الجهاز الفني استبعاد عمرو زكي من رحلة جيبوتي بسبب إصابته برشح في الركبة وتحذير الطبيب المعالج له من اللعب علي ملاعب الترتان، وإن كانت النية تتجه للإبقاء علي اللاعب للحفاظ علي انسجامه مع الفريق.

من ناحية أخري، يحسم اليوم الجهاز الفني مصير محمد أبوتريكة، لاعب الأهلي بعد خضوعه لأشعة الرنين المغناطيسي أمس، ويخضع لبرنامج علاجي تحت إشراف الدكتور حسام الإبراشي طبيب الفريق. وتقدم محمد شوقي لاعب ميدلزبرة الإنجليزي بتقرير طبي إلي الجهاز الفني يؤكد إصابته بتمزق في عضلات الظهر، ويخضع لبرنامج علاجي بعد انتهاء فترة الراحة السلبية، وكان اللاعب قد استغل فترة الراحة وغادر إلي مسقط رأسه بورسعيد للحصول علي أكبر قسط من الراحة قبل الانتظام في البرنامج العلاجي.

وفي الوقت نفسه، نفي محمد زيدان نيته في العودة إلي مصر أو تلقيه عرضاً من النادي الأهلي للانتقال إليه علي سبيل الإعارة. وقال لا أفكر مطلقاً في العودة لإنهاء مشواري في مصر حالياً، ومازال لدي الكثير لأقدمه في مشواري الاحترافي. وأضاف: أتمني أن أوفق مع الهولندي مارتن يول المدير الفني لهامبورج الألماني....




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

أبو تريكة خارج قائمة مصر
 للقاء الكونجو الديمقراطية





أعلن الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر غياب محمد أبو تريكة عن لقاء الكونجو الديمقراطية في افتتاح تصفيات كأس العالم بداعي الإصابة. ويعاني أبو تريكة من رشح في الركبة يسبب له بعض الآلام التي فضل الجهاز الفني على إثرها استبعاده من قائمة اللقاء. ومن المقرر مغادرة صانع ألعاب الأهلي إلى ألمانيا لإجراء مزيد من الفحوصات على موضع الإصابة.

وأدى المنتخب المصري مرانه صباح الأحد بحضور جميع اللاعبين باستثناء لاعبي الزمالك وإنبي الذين ينضمون عقب نهائي كأس مصر في وقت لاحق من اليوم نفسه.

ويغادر الفراعنة إلى الإسكندرية يوم الاثنين للدخول في معسكرهم الأخير قبل لقاء الكونجو الديمقراطية في 30 من مايو الجاري. ويستضيف أبطال إفريقيا فريق الكونجو الديمقراطية ضمن مباريات المجموعة الـ12 من التصفيات التي تضم أيضا جيبوتي ومالاوي....




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

شوقي غريب يفتح أبواب المنتخب
التغيير مستمر والفرصة للجميع 
والكونغو بداية صعبة





يدخل منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم معسكرا مغلقا غدا بالاسكندرية استعدادا لمباراته الحاسمة مع الكونغو الديمقراطية الأحد القادم في افتتاح مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم .2010  .. ينتظم في المعسكر كل اللاعبين ال 30 الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار لخوض المرحلة الأولي من التصفيات والتي تشمل 4 مباريات مع الكونغو الديمقراطية وجيبوتي.. ومالاوي ذهابا وعودة أيام 1 و 6 و 14 و 22 يونيو. 

يودي الفريق مراناً اليوم بالملعب الفرعي باستاد القاهرة تحت اشراف حسن شحاتة وبحضور جميع اللاعبين فيما عدا لاعبي الزمالك وإنبي الذين يخوضون نهائي كأس مصر اليوم. ويخضع محمد أبوتريكة نجم المنتخب لتدريبات علاجية لتقوية العضلات ومواجهة اصابته برشح في ركبته وهي الاصابة التي اصابت الجميع بالقلق إلا أن شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب طمأن الجميع وقال: إن هذه الاصابة لن تؤثر علي مشاركة أبوتريكة في المباراة لأنها تعاوده من فترة لأخري منذ أجري العملية الجراحية في ركبته. 

* * شوقي غريب تحدث مع "الجمهورية" حول فرص منتخبنا في التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم.. وحول الاختيارات التي تمت مؤخرا والفرق المنافسة في المجموعة ال .12 .. قال شوقي غريب الذي يمثل الذراع اليمني للكابتن حسن شحاتة: إن مجموعة مصر متدرجة القوي.. أقواها الكونغو الديمقراطية التي نواجهها في أول مباراة تليها مالاوي ثم جيبوتي ونعمل لتصدر هذه المجموعة والتأهل للدوري النهائي وهم الأم والأصعب. 

تغييرات 
أوضح شوقي غريب أن منتخب الكونغو شهد تغييرات كبيرة منذ مشاركته في كأس الأمم 2006 بالقاهرة ولم يبق منه سوي أربعة من النجوم المعروفين مثل لوا لوا وشعباني نوندا.. ومصدر قلقنا ليس قوة الفريق الكونغولي فحسب ولكن لأنها أول مباراة في التصفيات وتأتي بعد نهاية الموسم الكروي ولم يصل اللاعبون إلي الانسجام المطلوب واستيعاب فكر الجهاز الفني والكابتن حسن شحاتة في هذا الوقت القصير الذي لا يزيد علي خمسة أيام. اضاف لكنني واثق أن المنتخب سيصل إلي قمة مستواه الفني والبدني مع آخر مباراة في المرحلة من التصفيات مع مالاوي بالقاهرة يوم 22 يونيو. 

* * ألا تري أن اقامة مباريات المرحلة الأولي في يونيو ستؤثر علي مسيرة المنتخب خاصة أنها تأتي بعد انتهاء موسم طويل وشاق؟ 

* بالفعل.. ولكن الفيفا اختار هذا التوقيت الذي يأتي متزامنا مع بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية لاتاحة الفرصة أمام المحترفين للمشاركة مع منتخبات بلادهم... لكننا نتغلب علي مشكلة تشبع اللاعبين واجهادهم باضافة عناصر جديدة لديهم الرغبة والحافز للعب واعداد برنامج تدريبي يشجع اللاعبين علي الاقبال علي المران ويخلصهم من الارهاق فضلاً عن التأكيد علي الهدف الأسمي وهو الوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم وهو أقوي دافع ويحفز اللاعبين علي التغلب علي التعب والارهاق وفي نفس الوقت يدفعهم إلي التضحية. 

قال: إننا تغلبنا أيضا علي هذه المشكلة بمنح لاعبي الأهلي راحة لمدة 11 يوماً لأنهم كانوا أكثر لاعبي مصر إرهاقا وتعبا بسبب تواصل المواسم والمشاركة في العديد من البطولات. 

وجوه جديدة 
* * شهدت القائمة ضم حوالي 9 وجوه جديدة وغياب بعض النجوم الذين كان متوقعاً ضمهم بالاضافة إلي غياب نجوم كبار بسبب الاصابة.. هل سيؤثر كل ذلك علي مسيرة المنتخب؟ 
* أولاً يجب أن نؤكد علي أن الجهاز الفني منذ بطولة كأس الأمم 2006 وهو يجدد دماء الفريق.. وشهد المنتخب تغييرا بنسبة 50&#37; من كأس الأمم 2006 إلي ..2008 وحالياً أجرينا تغييراً جديداً باضافة وجوه جديدة وشابة حتي تستطيع اكتساب الخبرة من النجوم الكبار مثل أبوتريكة وأحمد حسن وعصام الحضري وكان لابد من هذا التغيير لأن المشوار طويل ويحتاج إلي التجديد المستمر لمواجهة الظروف المتغيرة مثل الاصابات والايقافات ويكفي أن الفريق يعاني من غياب نجوم كبار مثل أحمد فتحي وأحمد حسام "ميدو" وشادي محمد للاصابة وهم بالطبع سيعودون بمجرد شفائهم في المرحلة الثانية. 
أضاف شوقي غريب أن عدم اختيار البعض لا يقلل أبداً من كفاءتهم وقدراتهم فالجهاز الفني اختار المجموعة الأنسب لهذه المرحلة من التصفيات وكما قلت وكما يؤكد حسن شحاتة أن الباب سيظل مفتوحاً.. وبالتأكيد ستختفي أسماء وتظهر أسماء جديدة. 

* * ألا يمثل اختيار 30 لاعبا عبئاً علي الجهاز الفني خاصة في مسألة اختيار التشكيل المناسب في كل المباريات والرحلات الخارجية؟ 
* بالعكس فإننا كما قلت مضطرون لاختيار هذا العدد الكبير نظرا لانتهاء الموسم الكروي في مصر ولابد من وجود هذا العدد تحت أعيننا لمواجهة ظروف الاصابات والايقاف وأية ظروف أخري طارئة.. ولن تكون هناك مشكلة حيث سيتم اختيار قائمة المباراة وهي 18 لاعباً إذا كانت المباراة في القاهرة أو 22 لاعباً إذا كانت في الخارج!! 

* * وماذا عن باقي اللاعبين؟ 
* سيكون هناك تنسيق بين الكابتن حسن شحاتة والكابتن محمود الجوهري المدير الفني للاتحاد لتعيين مدرب يقوم بتدريب هؤلاء اللاعبين حتي يكونوا جاهزين بصفة مستمرة تحسباً لأية ظروف!! 

الجمهور العظيم 
* * لكن مازالت هناك بعض المشاكل ستؤثر مثل اختيار الحضري الذي يعاني من مشكلة كبيرة مع جمهور الأهلي؟ 
* ثقتنا كبيرة في جمهور مصر كله وجمهور الأهلي في نسيان هذه المشكلة من أجل مصر ومن أجل الهدف الأسمي وهو الوصول لكأس العالم لأنه ليس حلم لاعب أو مدرب أو مسئول فقط وإنما حلم 80 مليون مصري والكل يعلم أننا لم نفز بكأس الأمم 2006 إلا بالجمهور العظيم.. والذي أيضا كان أحد العوامل الرئيسية والمهمة في فوزنا بكأس الأمم 2008 بغانا وهو أيضا الذي سيكون سببا في تأهلنا لكأس العالم.. لذلك فإنني أطالب هذا الجمهور العظيم بأن يملأ استاد القاهرة الأحد القادم لمساندة الفريق في بداية مشواره الصعب.. ودعونا ننسي الأسماء ونذكر فقط اسم مصر لأن التاريخ لا يذكر إلا اسم البلد....




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

استعدادا لمباراة الكونجو في بداية تصفيات المونديال
المنتخب الوطني يتجه اليوم إلي معسكر الإسكندرية‏..‏
والجهاز الفني يقرر بقاء أبو تريكة





يتجه لاعبو المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم ظهر اليوم إلي الاسكندرية للدخول في معسكر مغلق هناك لمدة أربعة أيام استعدادا لخوض مباريات التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة إلي نهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا وكأس الأمم الافريقية بأنجولا بداية العام نفسه‏,‏ حيث سيلعب منتخب مصر‏4‏ مباريات متتالية في افتتاح مشواره بهذه التصفيات أولاها أمام الكونجو الديمقراطية أول يونيو المقبل‏.‏

ومن أجل ذلك يضم معسكره الحالي‏30‏ لاعبا بينهم‏7‏ لاعبين محترفين وبدأت التدريبات قبل‏5‏ أيام في معسكر مفتوح بالقاهرة يهدف ـ كما يري حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني ـ إلي إيجاد نوع من التجهيز أو التجانس بين اللاعبين قبل مرحلة العمل الحقيقي بالاسكندرية‏,‏ حيث كانت تدريبات القاهرة غير مكتملة الصفوف نظرا لانضمام اللاعبين اليها تباعا وفقا لظروف وصول المحترفين أو انشغال بعض اللاعبين المحليين مع أنديتهم حتي نهاية الدوري المحلي يوم الخميس الماضي وكأس مصر بالأمس‏,‏ ولهذا فان اليوم تكتمل الصفوف وتبدأ مرحلة الاعداد الحقيقي بالاسكندرية‏.‏

وفي هذا الصدد قال حسن شحاتة‏:‏ ان تدريباتنا بدأت بمجموعة من المحترفين ولاعبي الأهلي الحاصلين علي راحة سلبية حتي بدأ توافد باقي اللاعبين‏,‏ لذلك لم تكن هناك تدريبات خططية لما سيحدث أمام الكونجو الديمقراطية ولكن كلها كانت تدريبات تجهيزية بغرض تأهيل اللاعبين نفسيا وبدنيا للتأقلم علي أجواء معسكر المنتخب قبل التدريبات الذي أعتبره الاساسي خلال الأيام القادمة بالمعسكر المغلق بالاسكندرية حيث سيشهد خلال أيامه الاربعة يومين بهما تدريبات صباحية ومسائية‏,‏ والهدف من اقامة التدريب الصباحي هو تجهيز أو إمداد بعض اللاعبين ببعض النقاط الخاصة التي تنقص أداءهم ونحتاج منهم اتقانها أو زيادة اللياقة للبعض حتي لايتعرض لمرحلة من هبوط المستوي عقب موسمه الكروي مع ناديه‏.‏

وأشار شحاتة إلي ان تركيزه حاليا مع بقية أعضاء الجهاز الفني شوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي علي مباراة الكونجو الديمقراطية باعتبارها ضربة البداية التي يترتب عليها الدفعة المعنوية للاعبين التي تسهم في استكمال المشوار بروح عالية ودون أي مؤثرات معاكسة‏,‏ وأوضح قائلا‏:‏ أنني اعتبرها مباراة قوية أمام فريق يمتليء باللاعبين المحترفين وأوضح ان القائمة التي تضم‏25‏ بينهم‏20‏ لاعبا محترفا ومدير فني هو الفرنسي باتريس نوفو الذي عمل في مصر أخيرا كمدير فني للاسماعيلي ويعرف الكثير عن منتخب مصر‏,‏ لذلك فهي موقعة مهمة بالنسبة لنا‏,‏ وقد نجحنا في الحصول علي شريط لمباراة ودية أقيمت يوم‏26‏ مارس الماضي بين منتخبي الكونجو ونظيره الجزائري وانتهت بالتعادل‏1/1‏ وسوف نعرضها علي اللاعبين لمشاهدتها ليتعرفوا علي المنافس بصورة أقرب قبل أن يتلقوا التعليمات التي سنكلفهم بها‏..‏

وفيما يتعلق باللاعب محمد أبو تريكة المصاب حاليا برشح في الركبة كما وصف حالته الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب الوطني الذي يشرف علي حالته حاليا التي يعاني منها منذ فترة وتحديدا عقب العملية الاخيرة التي أجراها في ألمانيا ويتم علاجها ثم تعاوده الآلام‏,‏ قال شحاتة انه موجود معهم في المعسكر ولن يتم استبعاده لأن الفريق أمامه‏4‏ مباريات متتالية وليست مباراة واحدة‏,‏ وأبوتريكة موجود معنا حتي نري موقفه النهائي لانه لن يلحق بالمباراة الاولي‏,‏ ولكن هناك فرصة للحاق بمباراة جيبوتي‏,‏ ولكن في الوقت نفسه لن نجازف بالدفع به إلا بعد اكتمال شفائه بشكل نهائي لان أبوتريكة لاعب يمثل قيمة كبيرة ولانريد أن نخسره في المستقبل أو ندفع به‏,‏ وهو مصاب ومن أجل هذا كان اتجاهنا من البداية لاختيار‏30‏ لاعبا تحسبا لأي ظروف طارئة‏.‏...




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم
 يبدأ معسكره بالاسكندرية
 استعدادا لتصفيات كأس العالم




الاسكندرية/أ ش أ/بدأ المنتخب المصرى الاول لكرة القدم معسكره المغلق بالاكاديمية البحرية بالاسكندرية الإثنين استعدادا لخوض مباريات تصفيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التى ستنطلق نهاية الاسبوع الجارى بمباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية فى القاهرة.

ولم تتحدد حتى الان إمكانية مشاركة النجم محمد زيدان فى المباراة المقبلة حيث يعانى مهاجم نادى هامبورج الألمانى من آلام فى الحوض يحتاج معها للراحة والخضوع لبعض الفحوصات لتحديد مدى الإصابة.

وكان الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاته قد أكد على صعوبة مشاركة محمد أبو تريكة نجم الأهلى فى لقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية بسبب إصابته برشح فى الركبة ليتقلص عدد اللاعبين الذين يستعدون لمباراة الكونغو إلى 28 لاعبا.

وبدأ المنتخب الوطنى معسكره فى الإسكندرية الإثنين بعد إنضمام نجوم فريقى الزمالك وإنبى عقب المباراة النهائية لكأس مصر التى أقيمت مساء الأحد وأنتهت بفوز الزمالك على إنبى بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد.

ويضم معسكر المنتخب 30 لاعبا هم : عصام الحضرى "سيون السويسرى" محمد عبد المنصف "الزمالك" محمد صبحى "الإسماعيلى" أمير عبد الحميد "الأهلى" فى حراسة المرمى

 وفى الدفاع : وائل جمعة "الأهلى" هانى سعيد "الإسماعيلى" محمود فتح الله "الزمالك" أمير عزمى مجاهد "أنورثيس فاماجستا القبرصى" هانى سعيد "حرس الحدود" شريف عبد الفضيل "الإسماعيلى".

وفى خط الوسط : حسنى عبد ربه "الإسماعيلى" أحمد حسن "النادى الأهلى" حسام غالى "ديربى كاونتى الانجليزى" حسن مصطفى "الأهلى" أحمد المحمدى "إنبى" محمد عبد الشافى "غزل المحلة" إسلام عوض "إنبى" محمد إبراهيم "الزمالك" عبد العزيز توفيق "إنبى" أحمد سمير فرج "الإسماعيلى".

وفى الهجوم : عبد السلام نجاح "حرس الحدود" محمد أبو تريكة "الأهلى" عماد متعب "الأهلى" عمرو زكى "الزمالك" محمد فضل "الإسماعيلى" محمد زيدان "هامبورج الألمانى" عبد الله السعيد "الإسماعيلى" أحمد عيد عبد الملك "حرس الحدود" أحمد رؤوف "إنبى" محمود عبد الرازق شيكابالا "الزمالك".

يذكر أن منتخب مصر سيخوض أربع مباريات متتالية خلال 22 يوما فقط فى تصفيات كأس العالم تبدأ بلقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية بالقاهرة ثم لقاء جيبوتى على ملعبها يوم 7 يونيو المقبل ثم لقاء مالاوى على ملعبها يوم 15 من نفس الشهر قبل أن يلتقى مع مالاوى مرة أخرى فى بداية مباريات الاياب بالقاهرة يوم 22 يونيو المقبل....




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

زيدان خارج معسكر المنتخب




خرج محمد زيدان من معسكر منتخب مصر الذي بدأ ظهر الاثنين في الإسكندرية بداعي الإصابة ليتقلص عدد اللاعبين الذين يستعدون لمباراة الكونجو الديمقراطية في تصفيات كأس العالم إلى 28 لاعبا.ويعاني مهاجم هامبورج الألماني من آلام في الحوض يحتاج معها للراحة والخضوع لبعض الفحوصات لتحديد مدى الإصابة.

وكان الجهاز الفني للمنتخب قد أكد عدم قدرة محمد أبو تريكة على خوض لقاء الكونجو الديمقراطية بسبب إصابته برشح في الركبة. وبدأ المنتخب الوطني معسكره في الإسكندرية بانضمام جميع اللاعبين عقب نهاية كأس مصر مساء الأحد بفوز الزمالك على إنبي بهدفين مقابل هدف.

وانضم للمعسكر صباح الاثنين عمرو زكي ومحمد عبد المنصف ومحمد إبراهيم ومحمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" ومحمود فتح الله من الزمالك إضافة إلى أحمد المحمدي وعبد العزيز توفيق وإسلام عوض وأحمد رؤوف من إنبي.

ويفتتح أبطال إفريقيا مبارياتهم في تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 أمام الكونجو الديقراطية في القاهرة الجمعة المقبل.ويتنافس الفريقان في المجموعة الـ12 التي تضم أيضا جيبوتي ومالاوي..




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

جاء المنتخب المصري الأول لكرة القدم في المركز الثلاثين على المستوى العالمي في التصنيف الشهري للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) والذي صدر يوم الخميس. 

ويعد هذا هو الشهر الرابع على التوالي الذي يأتي فيه المنتخب المصري في المركز الثلاثين عالميا وبنفس رصيد نقاط الشهر الماضي (822 نقطة) بعد أن كان المنتخب قد وصل للمركز 29 في شهر فبراير في أعقاب الحصول على كأس الأمم الإفريقية الأخيرة بغانا. 

ولم يخض المنتخب المصري أي مباراة ودية أو رسمية خلال شهر مايو الجاري حيث ستكون مباراة الكونغو في افتتاح تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب إفريقيا هي المباراة الرسمية الاولي للفراعنة منذ انتهاء كأس الأمم الإفريقية. 

وجاء المنتخب المصري في المركز الرابع على الصعيد الإفريقي بعد كلا من غانا التي حافظت على الصدارة الإفريقية وجاءت في المركز 14 عالميا ثم الكاميرون وساحل العاج. 

وواصل المنتخب المصري صدارته للترتيب المنتخبات العربية حيث جاء المغرب الثاني عربيا ثم تونس الثالث والسعودية الرابع. 

ولم يحدث تغيير كبير على الصعيد العالمي حيث واصل منتخب الأرجنتين صدارته لمنتخبات العالم وجاء منتخب البرازيل في المركز الثاني وايطاليا الثالث واسبانيا الرابع. 

وكان أكثر تقدم في تصنيف الشهر الحالي لصالح منتخب زيمبابوي الذي قفز 3 مراكز ليأتي في المركز 95. 

وفيما يلي ترتيب المنتخبات الخمس الأولي عالميا :

1- الأرجنتين 
2- البرازيل 
3- إيطاليا 
4- إسبانيا 
5- ألمانيا 

المنتخبات الخمس الأولى إفريقيا :

14- غانا 
16- الكاميرون 
22- ساحل العاج 
30- مصر 
39- نيجيريا 

المنتخبات الخمس الأولى عربيا :

30- مصر 
45- المغرب 
53- تونس 
54- السعودية 
70- العراق

----------


## منعم ابواسكندر

مشاء الله موضع حلو شكر ان

----------


## منعم ابواسكندر

شكران شكران

----------


## سوما

*



استبعاد زيدان وأبوتريكة مـن لقـاء الكونغـو
حسن شحاتة يمنع الكلام 
في معسكر المنتخب بالإسكندرية 





أصبح في حكم المؤكد أن يشهد لقاء المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم مع الكونغو في تصفيات كأس العالم غياب محمد زيدان‏,‏ ومحمد أبوتريكة‏,‏ فالأول اشتكي من شعور ببعض الألم نتيجة إجراء عملية بسيطة‏,‏ وحاول الجهاز الطبي اقناعه بأن ما يحدث أمر طبيعي وارد‏,‏ لكنه رأي صعوبة مشاركته في اللعب‏,‏ وعلي الفور قرر الجهاز الفني استبعاده من المعسكر‏,‏ حفاظا عليه‏,‏ بناء علي رغبته‏,‏ وتأكد غياب أبوتريكة للإصابة‏,‏ وربما يسافر اليوم أو غدا إلي ألمانيا للاطمئنان علي سلامة ركبته التي يعاني من الرشح فيها‏.‏

وشهد تدريب أمس غياب لاعبي الزمالك الذين شاركوا في نهائي كأس مصر بإذن من حسن شحاتة‏,‏ وينضمون اليوم بينما حضر لاعبو إنبي‏,‏ ولم يشاركوا في التدريبات‏,‏ إلافترات القليلة‏,‏ وبالتحديد في عملية الاحماء‏.‏ وأدي المنتخب تدريبه أمس بالأكاديمية بقيادة حسن شحاتة حيث ظهرت الجدية والإصرار علي اللاعبين‏.‏

وحرص الجهاز الفني علي منع اللاعبين من الإدلاء بأي تصريحات‏.‏ وأدي الفريق جملا خططية تعتمد علي الاختراق من أطراف الملعب واستغلال الجناحين‏,‏ كما أدي تقسيمة في نصف الملعب تهدف للسرعة وللاختراق‏,‏ من مساحات ضيقة‏.‏

وأدي حراس المرمي الثلاثة عصام الحضري‏,‏ وأمير عبدالحميد‏,‏ ومحمد صبحي تدريبات منفردة‏,‏ وقد اشتكي الحضري أكثر من مرة من شعوره بوجود ألم في العضلة‏,‏ لكن الجهاز الفني أكد سلامته‏.‏

ويؤدي المنتخب تدريبه مساء اليوم أيضا‏,‏ ثم يتدرب غدا علي فترتين صباحا ومساء‏,‏ وكذلك يوم الخميس‏,‏ بينما يختتم تدريباته بالإسكندرية بتدريب عصر الجمعة ليغادر الإسكندرية للقاهرة لأداء مباراته مع الكونغو يوم الأحد المقبل‏



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



زاهر وأعضاء اتحاد الكرة في تدريب المنتخب
شحاتة الالتزام شعار الجميع في معسكر الإسكندرية
وتفاؤل قبل مواجهة الكونغو






دخل المنتخب الوطني في أجواء البطولات من جديد وبدأ مسئولو اتحاد الكرة يتقدمهم سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد في دعم ومساندة المنتخب خلال مشواره القادم بالتصفيات المؤهلة لمونديال جنوب افريقيا .2010 
يحضر سمير زاهر مران المنتخب اليوم ويعقد اجتماعا باللاعبين والجهاز الفني يؤكد خلاله علي أهمية المرحلة القادمة وضرورة أن يحافظ المنتخب علي وضعه كبطل القارة الافريقية مرتين علي التوالي. 

من جانبه أكد الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب ان الالتزام والانضباط هو شعار الجميع داخل المعسكر الحالي مشيدا بالتزام جميع اللاعبين بتعليمات الجهاز الفني وان الهدف الحالي هو التركيز فقط في مهمة المنتخب خلال مشوار التصفيات. 

أدي المنتخب مرانه بالأكاديمية البحرية بالاسكندرية وغاب عن التدريب لاعبو الزمالك بعد استئذان الكابتن حسن شحاتة فيما حضر رباعي إنبي إلا انهم لم يشاركوا في التدريبات وفضل الجهاز الفني راحتهم تم استبعاد الثنائي محمد ابوتريكة ومحمد زيدان نظرا للإصابة علي أن تكتمل القوة الضاربة في مران اليوم. 

بدأ المران بتدريبات الاحماء ثم التدريب علي بعض الجمل التكتيكية التي يركز عليها الجهاز الفني في نفس الوقت انفرد احمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بالثلاثي عصام الحضري وأمير عبدالحميد ومحمد صبحي في وصلة تدريبية مكثفة للرفع من مستواهم الفني. 

أجري حسن شحاتة تقسيمة بين فريقين في وسط الملعب الهدف منها سرعة التسليم والتسلم من لمسة واحدة وتضييق المساحات وعدم إتاحة الفرصة للفريق المنافس للاختراق والتسديد. 

وأبدي شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب رضاه عن المعسكر مشيرا إلي المستوي الجيد الذي ظهر به اللاعبون. 
قال ان المرحلة القادمة تتطلب الهدوء والتركيز خاصة ان منتخب الكونغو فريق قوي ولابد أن نعمل له ألف حساب. 

كان الجهاز الفني قد فرض حراسة مشددة علي اللاعبين ومنعهم من الادلاء بأية تصريحات إعلامية في الوقت الحالي. 
من ناحية أخري يؤدي المنتخب مرانه اليوم في الثامنة مساء ويكون علي فترتين يوم الأربعاء والخميس وتكون العودة للقاهرة يوم الجمعة المقبل استعدادا لمواجهة الكونغو يوم الأحد القادم .



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



ارتباك ..في معسكر المنتخب
تعديل مواعيد التدريبات بسبب ضعف الإضاءة
إصابة أبوتريكة تبعده 4 مباريات 
واتهام زيدان بالهروب





تسببت الاضاءة الضعيفة بملعب الأكاديمية البحرية في ارباك برنامج المنتخب الوطني التدريبي حيث اضطر الجهاز الفني إلي تعديل مواعيد التدريبات لتقام في الثامنة صباحا والخامسة عصرا بدلاً من التاسعة صباحا والثامنة مساء. 

جاء قرار الجهاز الفني بعد أن وجد حسن شحاتة ضعف الاضاءة وعدم القدرة علي المران في هذه المواعيد من ناحية أخري وعلي صعيد موقف الثنائي محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد زيدان فقد كشف التقرير الطبي للأول عن عدم قدرته علي المشاركة مع المنتخب خلال المباريات الأربعة القادمة في مشوار التصفيات المؤهلة لمونديال جنوب إفريقيا 2010 في نفس الوقت فقد سادت حالة من الغضب داخل صفوف المنتخب من موقف محمد زيدان خاصة بعد أن أكد الجهاز الطبي للمنتخب بقيادة أحمد ماجد سلامة اللاعب وقدرته علي المشاركة في المباريات تم اتهام اللاعب بالهروب وتفضيله لناديه علي المنتخب. 

أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب أن الباب مفتوح أمام أي لاعب لا يرغب في الوجود معنا أو ارتداء فانلة المنتخب مؤكدا ان اللعب باسم المنتخب هو شرف لأي لاعب وتحسب له في سجله التاريخي ومشواره كلاعب شدد علي أن الجهاز الفني لن يتخذ أي موقف تجاه اللاعب ولن نقوم ايضا بضم لاعبين جدد لأن المجموعة الموجودة قادرة علي رفع راية المنتخب. 

قال المدرب العام للمنتخب ان الجهاز الفني يحرص في اختياراته علي وجود البدائل في أكثر من مركز. ومن ناحية أخري يواصل المنتخب تدريباته استعدادا لمواجهة الكونغو يوم الأحد القادم في أول مشواره بالتصفيات المؤهلة للمونديال. 

بدأ مران المنتخب بتدريبات الاحماء ثم قام الجهاز الفني بتقسيم اللاعبين إلي ثلاث مجموعات تولي كل منهم مهمة الاشراف علي مجموعة من اللاعبين فيما استغل أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بالرباعي عصام الحضري وعبدالمنصف وأمير عبدالحميد ومحمد صبحي وظهر التنافس بينهم بشكل قوي. 

اتسم آداء جميع اللاعبين بالندية والقوة وظهرت الرغبة القوية لدي كل منهم في حجز موقعه بالتشكيلة الأساسية التي ستشارك في المباراة وتساوي في ذلك كل اللاعبين سواء من الأساسيين أو الجدد. وشارك في المران جميع اللاعبين خاصة لاعبي الزمالك وإنبي وظهروا بروح جيدة خلال التدريب. 

يستمر وجود المنتخب بالإسكندرية حتي يوم الجمعة المقبل حيث يعود للتدريب علي ستاد القاهرة يوم السبت المقبل. 
أشاد شوقي غريب بالروح العالية والالتزام الذي ظهر به اللاعبون مؤكدا علي وجود حالة من التفاؤل بين أعضاء الجهاز الفني.



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



تدريبات مكثفة للمنتخب في الإسكندرية

شوقي غريب‏‏ لابديل عن الفوز 
في الضربة الأولي أمام الكونغو

منافســـة قويـــة بين الحــــراس‏..
وتأجيــل التشكيل ليوم المبـاراة 





واصل المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم تدريباته المكثفة بالاسكندرية حيث أدي مرانه أمس بالاكاديمية البحرية وحرص الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة علي مشاركة جميع اللاعبين في التدريبات بعد انضمام لاعبي الزمالك وانبي وظهر مدي الاصرار علي جميع اللاعبين للمشاركة في المباراة‏,‏ حيث ركز الجهاز الفني امس علي الجمل الخططية وتقسيم اللاعيين لمجموعات هجومية ودفاعية كما أدي حراس المرمي تدريبات منفردة تحت اشراف احمد سليمان تألقوا فيها جميعا واصبحت المنافسة بينهم قوية‏.‏

حرص الجهاز الفني علي التركيز الهجومي المعتمد علي عنصر السرعة واستغلال الكرات العرضية التي ستكون سلاح المنتخب في اللقاء‏,‏ حيث ادي اللاعبون تدريبات خاصة عليها كيفية استغلالها امام المرمي سواء بالتسديد القوي أو باستغلال مهارة التسديد بالرأس‏.‏

وسيؤدي الفريق تدريبه اليوم علي فترتين صباحية ومسائية ومن المؤكد ان الجهاز الفني عقب تدريبات اليوم سيكون لديه ملامح الفريق الذي سيخوض به لقاءه المقبل‏,‏ واكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب ان الجهاز الفني لم يستقر حتي الآن علي المجموعة التي سيخوض بها اللقاء لكنه سيضع تصورا أوليا عقب التدريبات بالاسكندرية وكالعادة سيعلن التشكيل قبيل المباراة وهو اسلوب يعتمد عليه الجهاز الفني دائما‏.‏

واشار شوقي غريب إلي ان الجهاز الفني لا يخشي الاجهاد علي اللاعبين وان الفريق يؤدي التدريبات بقوة من البداية حتي النهاية وبشكل يجعلنا لا نخشي الاجهاد علي اللاعبين وسيظهر ذلك في اللقاء المقبل الذي اتوقع ان يلعبه ابناء مصر بقوة وجدية من البداية للنهاية واضاف ان اللقاء المقبل مهم للغاية ليس لقوة المنافس بل لأنه في بداية المشوار في تصفيات كأس العالم ولابد ان تكون البداية قوية وحماسية لأنها ستعطي دفعة معنوية هائلة لنا وللاعبين فنحن لدينا هدف وحيد هو الوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم وهو امر يحتاج تركيز وأداء جيد بقوة وهو ما نأمل ان نحققه خلال لقائنا المقبل ثم باقي لقاءتنا الأخري في التصفيات



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



المنتخب يرفع درجة الاستعداد
للكونغو في الأكاديمية البحرية 





يبدأ المنتخب الوطني اليوم تدريباته علي فترتين بالأكاديمية البحرية بالإسكندرية بعد اكتمال صفوفه بانضمام لاعبي الزمالك محمد عبدالمنصف ومحمود فتح الله وعمرو زكي ومحمد إبراهيم وشيكابالا عن السفر مع الفريق لارتباطهم بالحصول علي مكافآت الفوز بالكأس.

ويؤدي الفريق مرانه الأخير بالإسكندرية يوم الجمعة المقبل قبل العودة إلي القاهرة لأداء المران الرئيسي علي الأستاد مساء السبت في نفس موعد اللقاء.

ويدرس الجهاز الفني الإبقاء علي أحد أعضائه بالقاهرة خلال رحلة الفريق إلي جيبوتي يوم الاثنين المقبل للإشراف علي مران اللاعبين المتخلفين عن السفر، حيث ينتظر أن يصطحب الجهاز عشرين لاعباً، علي أن يبقي بالقاهرة عشرة لاعبين، وتضم قائمة الأسماء اللاعبين المختارين لمباراة الكونغو، بالإضافة إلي لاعبين فقط وفقاً لظروف اللقاء.

من ناحية أخري، تصل بعثة المنتخب الكونغولي اليوم قادمة من باريس بعد الاستقرار علي وصول البعثة علي دفعة واحدة عكس ما كان مقرراً وصولها علي دفعتين، ويتدرب الفريق علي الملعب الفرعي لأستاد القاهرة، غداً الخميس، ويؤدي مرانه الرئيسي علي الملعب الرئيسي للأستاد يوم الجمعة، حيث اختار المنتخب الوطني أن يتدرب علي ملعب المباراة يوم السبت، 

وقال أيمن حافظ مسؤول العلاقات العامة باتحاد الكرة أنه وفقاً لنظام الفيفا فإن اتحاد الكرة مسؤول فقط عن حجز ملاعب التدريب ومرافقة البعثة لتسهيل أي صعوبات تواجهها، إلا أن الفريق الضيف بات مسؤولاً عن حجز الفنادق منعاً للاعتراضات من جانب بعض المنتخبات علي الإقامة وطلبها تطبيق مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل.

علي صعيد آخر، اختار الاتحاد الأفريقي طاقم تحكيم من مورشيوس بقيادة شيرن راسندرا ويعاونه شانجا سانجاي وبوتين بالكرشينا والحكم الرابع روبنها رشيد، ويراقب اللقاء المغربي سعيد بن خياطة وعن لجنة المسابقات رشيد بن خديجة.

وعلي الجانب الآخر، يستقبل محمد شوقي لاعب ميدلزبره أحد أعضاء الجهاز الطبي لفريقه بالقاهرة أوائل يونيو المقبل لتحديد برنامج علاجه سواء في القاهرة أو لندن، وينتظر أن ينتظم اللاعب في برنامج علاجي مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب في حال الاستقرار علي استكمال علاجه بالقاهرة



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



في أول تدريبات المنتخب الوطني بالإسكندرية‏‏
شحاتة يركز علي اللعب من لمسة واحدة واتقان
الجمل التكتيكية والتصويب علي المرمي
أبو تريكة لن يلحق بمباراة الكونغو‏.
‏ زيدان يمنح نفسه إجازة مزاجية‏
‏ والحراس يتألقون





يستكمل منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم تدريباته اليومية بمعسكره المغلق المقام بالأكاديمية العربية في الاسكندرية استعدادا لخوض أولي مبارياته في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم‏2010‏ أمام الكونغو المقرر إقامتها يوم الأحد القادم باستاد القاهرة‏..‏ حيث يتدرب الفريق اليوم الأربعاء علي فترتين‏,‏ الأولي في التاسعة صباحا‏,‏ والثانية في الثامنة مساء بملعب الأكاديمية العربية بأبو قير والذي يشبه الملاعب الأوروبية تماما‏.‏

وينتظم في تدريبات المنتخب اليوم جميع اللاعبين الذين تم إختيارهم بواسطة الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاته وجهازه المعاون المكون من شوقي غريب‏,‏ حمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان‏,‏ والدكتور أحمد ماجد‏,‏ ويغيب عن الفريق محمد ابو تريكة المصاب برشح في ركبته والذي يغادر القاهرة خلال ساعات الي المانيا لتلقي العلاج هناك‏,‏ وبالتالي سيغيب أبو تريكة عن مباراة الكونغو هو وزميله محمد زيدان الذي فضل منح نفسه إجازة مزاجية بعيدا عن التدريبات والمباريات بحجة أنه مصاب بـ فتق وهو الأمر الذي سيجعله هو الآخر يغيب عن المباراة المرتقبة‏!!‏ وبرغم أن الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق عرض اللاعب علي أطباء متخصصين أكدوا أن اللاعب يمكنه ان يتدرب ويلعب‏,‏ وما يشعر به عبارة عن شيء عادي يحدث بعد إجراء أي عملية أو إصابة‏..‏ الا أن اللاعب محمد زيدان اعتذر للكابتن حسن شحاته عن الانضمام للمنتخب معللا غيابه بأنه يريد الراحة ليكون جاهزا عند عودته للعب مع ناديه الجديد بألمانيا‏,‏ والذي لم يفصح عنه حتي الآن‏!‏

وكان المنتخب قد أجري التدريب الأول له في الساعة الثامنة من مساء الاثنين الماضي علي الملعب الرئيسي للاكاديمية وسط تشجيع كبير من طلاب الأكاديمية فقط حيث منع الدكتور محمد علي حسن مساعد رئيس الاكاديمية للشئون الرياضية دخول الجماهير وكاميرات التصوير التليفزيوني تنفيذا لتعليمات المدير الفني حسن شحاته‏,‏ بينما تم السماح للصحفيين بالدخول إلي الملعب ومشاهدة التدريبات دون إجراء أي حوارات أو الحصول علي تصريحات من اللاعبين أو أعضاء الجهاز الفني والإداري والطبي‏.‏

وقد بدأ التدريب بالتسخين المعتاد‏,‏ أعقبه الجري حول الملعب لفترة قصيرة‏,‏ تلاه عمل إطالات للعضلات والمفاصل‏,‏ ثم انقسم الفريق الي ثلاثة أقسام الأول ضم اللاعبين الجدد وهم أحمد سمير فرج‏,‏ عبدالسلام نجاح‏,‏ أحمد عيد عبد الملك‏,‏ أحمد عبدالرءوف والثاني ضم القدامي‏,‏ بينما انتظم حراس المرمي الثلاثة في التدريبات تحت إشراف أحمد سليمان وظهر الثلاثي عصام الحضري‏,‏ محمد صبحي وأمير بمستوي فني مميز استحقوا عليه تصفيق طلاب الاكاديمية الذين شاهدوا التدريب من بدايته وحتي نهايته بعد ساعة من التركيز والانضباط‏..‏ وقد ركز حسن شحاته علي اللعب من لمسة واحدة للزميل‏

‏ وإتقان الجمل التكتيكية التي تأتي من الجانين للمهاجمين‏,‏ وأخرج ثلاثي إنبي بعد ربع ساعة فقط من المران حتي لا يجدهم خاصة أنهم بذلوا مجهودا كبيرا للغاية مع انبي خلال مباراته أمام الزمالك في نهائي كأس مصر‏,‏ واللاعبون الثلاثة هم المتألق أحمد المحمدي‏,‏ وإسلام عوض وأحمد عبدالرؤوف‏.‏ ثم أجري شحاته تقسيمة بين اللاعبين في نصف الملعب وحرص علي ان يضم كل فريق بعض العناصر الجديدة المنضمة حديثا للمنتخب‏,‏ وتألق في التقسيمة أحمد حسن‏,‏ وائل جمعة‏,‏ حسام غالي حسن مصطفي‏,‏ عماد متعب‏,‏ وحسني عبدربه والذي كان أحد النجوم المميزين بتمريراته السهلة وتصويباته المتقنة‏,‏ كذلك ظهر أمير عزمي المحترف في قبرص بمستوي جيد ولياقة عالية ربما تؤهله ليكون أساسيا في تشكيلة المباراة‏,‏ وبعد انتهاء التقسيمة خلد اللاعبون لعمل إطالات مرة أخري بعدها استقلوا الاوتوبيس عائدين لمقر إقامتهم داخل قصر المنتزه بالإسكندرية‏ 



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



المنتخب يبدأ رحلة المونديال 
من شاطيء المتوسط





بدأ المنتخب القومي المصري لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاتة رحلة البحث عن التأهل للمونديال العالمي وتجاوز الادغال الكروية الافريقية الشاقة من علي ساحل البحر المتوسط بمعسكر مغلق استعداد لمباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية في مستهل افتتاح مشواره بتصفيات كأس العالم .2010م

وقد انضم في معسكرالمنتخب 30 لاعبا يمثلون جميع الطوائف الكروية المصرية وقع عليهم اختيار الجهاز الفني ليكونوا ذخيرته طيلة مشواره القادم بالتصفيات بمرحلتيها الاولي والنهائية وليكون في امكان الجهاز تثبيت من اجاد واستبعاد من لم يستغل فرصة اختياره ضمن صفوف المنتخب.

ولم يمنح الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ومعاونوه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي واحمد سليمان اللاعبين فرصة لالتقاط الانفاس ودخلوا في حوار كروي جاد بتدريبات مسائية في الثامنة من مساء امس شارك فيها جميع اللاعبين بما فيهم ابناء نادي الزمالك وانبي بعد انتهاء مباراة كأس مصر.

ويواصل الفريق تدريباته في الثامنة من مساء اليوم من برنامج اعداد متدرج يشجع اللاعبين علي الاقبال بحماسة علي التدريبات ويعمل علي تحقيق الانسجام ورفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية والفنية ويجنب البعض من الارهاق خاصة لاعبي النادي الاهلي،

وحرص حسن شحاتة المدير الفني علي فرض رقابة صارمة علي اللاعبين حيث طلب من معاونيه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي واحمد سليمان بحظر اجراء المقابلات الاعلامية ومنع استخدام اللاعبين لأجهزة الهاتف طوال فترة التدريبات مع السماح باستخدامها في اوقات الراحة فقط وذلك لتحقيق التركيز الكامل داخل المعسكر وعدم تشتيت ذهنهم في عقود الاحتراف خاصة مع توافد سماسرة ووكلاء اللاعبين الذين يخطبون ود اللاعبين للانتقال الي الاندية الاوروبية والعربية.

اكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب علي ان الباب مازال مفتوحا امام جميع اللاعبين المصريين مشيرا الي ان هذه الفترة شهدت ضم 9 وجوه جديدة وغياب البعض للاصابات ومنهم احمد فتحي وشادي محمد واحمد حسام ميدو.
وقال ان المنتخب اتخذ سياسة الاحلال والتجديد منذ بطولتي امم افريقيا 2006 و2008 حيث شهدت كل مرحلة احلال وتجديد ما يقرب من50 &#37; من قوام اللاعبين و اضاف ان العدد الكبير يأتي بسبب رحلة التصفيات الشاقة والمشوار طويل ولابد من وجود بدلاء اكفاء تحسبا للاصابات والايقافات وليتيح الفرصة للجهاز الفني لاختيار افضل العناصر لكل مباراة من مباريات التصفيات.

وطالب شحاتة بعدم الخوض في موضوع حراسة الحضري لمرمي مصرمؤكدا ان جمهور مصر عظيم وقادر علي استيعاب الامر لان ما يهمه في المقام الاول هو المنتخب وليس اسم اي لاعب بعينه.

من جانبه اكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب ان المجموعة '11' التي سيخوض فيها المنتخب مبارياته هي متدرجة القوي تبدأ بمنتخب الكونغو ثم مالاوي واخيرا جيبوتي مشيرا الي الجهاز الفني سيسعي مبكرا لحسم الموقف لتصدر مجموعته والتأهل للدور الأخير الذي ستكون مبارياتها اشق واصعب.

واضاف غريب ان عدم اختيار بعض اللاعبين لا يقلل من كفاءتهم ولكن المشوار طويل والباب مازال مفتوحا امام جميع لاعبي مصر من مختلف الاندية.

هنا الإسكندرية

حرص جميع لاعبي المنتخب علي تقديم التهنئة للاعبي الزمالك بمناسبة فوزهم ببطولة كأس مصر.

دخل لاعبو الاهلي والزمالك في وصلة مزاح اعلن فيها لاعبو الزمالك أن فرحة الكأس كانت اكبر من الدوري فرد لاعبو الاهلي بطولة من نفسكم!!

حسن شحاتة المدير الفني كان اكثر افراد المنتخب سعادة بروح الود والاخاء التي غلفت الاجواء بين اللاعبين داخل المعسكر.

حرص عدد كبير من الاهلي والاطفال بالمنطقة المجاورة لملاعب الاكاديمية العربية علي تقديم الزهور للاعبي المنتخب وجهازهم الفني....



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



في اليوم الثاني لتدريبات المنتخب الوطني بالإسكندرية
ارتفاع حرارة المنافسة بين المدافعين
والمهاجمين بعد انضمام لاعبي الزمالك وإنبي
الجهاز الفني للمنتخب يشاهد آخر
مباراتين وديتين لمنتخب الكونغو بالفيديو





يواصل المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم تدريباته اليومية داخل معسكره المغلق المقام حاليا بالاسكندرية‏,‏ حيث يتدرب المنتخب بملاعب الاكاديمية العربية بأبي قير استعدادا لخوض اول مباراة له في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا مع منتخب الكونغو‏.‏

ويقود تدريبات المنتخب الوطني حسن شحاته وجهازه المعاون المكون من شوقي غريب‏,‏ حماده صدقي‏,‏ أحمد سليمان علي فترتين الصباحية في التاسعة‏,‏ والمسائية في الثامنة‏,‏ وفرض الجهاز الفني علي اللاعبين عدم التحدث والانشغال مع الاعلام‏,‏ وادي ذلك لتركيز اللاعبين في التدريبات فعلا حيث ارتفعت حرارة المنافسة بينهم جميعا خاصة المدافعين والمهاجمين علي امل الانضمام للتشكيلة الاساسية لمباراة الكونغو‏,‏ والتي فضل حسن شحاته عدم الحديث عنها إلي بعد انتهاء المعسكر بالاسكندرية يوم غد الجمعة واستكمال أخر تدريب للمنتخب بالقاهرة‏,‏ وقد شهد تدريب الأمس لمنتخبنا الوطني منافسة غير مسبوقة بين حراس المرمي ايضا خاصة بين الحضري وعبد المنصف اما امير فهو يجتهد قدر استطاعته للحاق بركب اصحاب الخبرات‏.‏ وعن مستوي الحراس قال أحمد سليمان مدرب المنتخب لحراس المرمي ان وجود الحضري أمر ضروري للغاية فهو ثابت المستوي ولديه خبرات لا غني عنها ومنصف وصبحي لهما خبرات سابقة مع المنتخب اما امير فوجوده بمثابة إعداد جيد لمستقبله مع المنتخب وضمه للمنتخب الوطني أمر هام لزيادة التنافسية‏,‏

كما أكد أن الجهاز الفني يضع عبد الواحد السيد حارس الزمالك ضمن الاختيارات المستقبلية وفضل الجهاز اعطاءه راحة خلال الفترة الحالية ودخوله فترة اعداد قوية مع الزمالك تمهيدا لاعادة ضمه بالاضافة لشريف اكرامي لاعب فينورد الهولندي وكذلك أحمد عادل عبد المنعم والشناوي حارسا مرمي الأهلي وعامر محمد عامر حارس إنبي علي اعتبار أنهم واعدون وحراس لمنتخبات الناشئين وتلك هي سياسة الجهاز الفني في رسم استراتيجية مستقبلية لحراسة مرمي المنتخب المصري‏.‏

وأوضح أحمد سليمان عدم خوفه من سوء استقبال الجماهير لعصام الحضري حارس المنتخب المصري في اللقاء القادم أمام الكونغو مؤكدا أنه لاعب يحمل الجنسية المصرية ولديه من الخبرات ما يؤهله لتحمل الضغط الجماهيري والعصبي‏.‏

وأكد سليمان أن جماهير مصر ستلتف حول المنتخب المصري ولاعبيه في مشوار الوصول لكأس العالم وهو الهدف المنشود والمرغوب تحقيقه بعد غياب‏18‏ سنة وتحقيق بطولة الأمم الافريقية مرتين متتاليتين وانجازات منتخبات الشباب موضحا أن الجماهير المصرية لديها الوعي الكافي لمساندة المنتخب الوطني بجثاره‏.‏

وكان تدريب الامس قد شهد قوة اداء من اللاعبين حيث بدأ بتدريبات حقيقية وتقسيمة شهدت تقسيم مجموعة اللاعبين لثلاث مجموعات واحدة هجومية ضمت عماد متعب وأحمد حسن وشيكا بالا وعبد السلام نجاح ومجموعتين دفاعية وتقسيم الملعب إلي ملعبين بمشاركة أربعة حراس مع قيام المجموعة الهجومية بمواصلة الهجوم علي أربعة أهداف حسب انتقال الكرة وتألق الحضري وعبد المنصف وأحرز أحمد حسن وعماد متعب لينتهي المران بتمرينات الاطالة‏.‏

وطلب حسن شحاته المدير الفني من المسئولين بالأكاديمية ضرورة وجود رجال أمن بعد هجوم مشاهدي المران من طلاب الأكاديمية علي اللاعبين لالتقاط الصور التذكارية إلا أن سيد الطباخ المسئول بالأكاديمية تفادي الموقف ونجح في احتوائه والسيطرة عليه وهرب اللاعبين لغرفة خلع الملابس الملحقة بملعب التدريب لتفادي زحام شباب الاكاديمية عليهم‏.‏

هذا وقد صرح شوقي غريب المدرب العام بان الجهاز الفني شاهد آخر مباراتين للكونغو مع اللاعبين خلال المعسكر لشرح نقاط القوة والضعف في الفريق من أجل تحقيق الفوز الذي سيمثل بداية الانطلاقة وعودة بطل أفريقيا إلي الساحة الرسمية من أجل تحقيق الطموح في الوصول لكأس العالم‏2010.‏

من جهة اخري حضر سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة يرافقه حازم الهواري‏,‏ واحمد شاكر ومجدي عبد الغني اعضاء الاتحاد للاسكندرية‏,‏ لكنهم لم يشاهدوا تدريبات المنتخب الوطني بالاكاديمية بمجرد وصولهم لارتباطهم بحضور حفل تكريم النادي الاوليمبي ونادي ابو قير للاسمدة بمناسبة صعود الاول للممتاز أ والثاني للممتاز ب‏,‏ وهذا الحفل اقامته منطقة الاسكندرية لكرة القدم‏,‏ ووزعت خلال الحفل الذي شاهده محافظ الاسكندرية اللواء عادل لبيب ورؤساء الأندية الشهادات والميداليات علي أندية الكرة بالإسكندرية التي فازت ببطولاتها المحلية والجمهورية وبعد الحفل توجه رئيس اتحاد الكرة والاعضاء لمقر اقامة منتخبنا الوطني بفندق فلسطين بقصر المنتزه‏,‏ ومن المنتظر ان يشهد اتحاد الكرة تدريب الفريق اليوم الذي سيجري الساعة الثامنة مساء 



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الحمدلله ربنا سترها معنا وفوزنا على الكونغو 
الف مبروك الفوز المهم فى بدايه التصفيات 
وربنا يكملها على خير فى باقى المباريات*

----------


## سوما

*



زيادة المعدلات التدريبية للمنتخب 
زوبعة 'زيدان' تعكر صفو المعسكر 

شحاتة: نجوم منتخب الكونغو رحلوا
ولا يبقي سوي لوالوا وفوندا 





قرر الجهازالفني لمنتخب مصر بقيادة حسن شحاتة زيادة الجرعة التدريبية للاعبي المنتخب الوطني في المعسكر المغلق بالاكاديمية البحرية بابي قير الي مرتين يوميا في التاسعة صباحا والثامنة مساء استعدادا لمباراة الكونغو في بداية مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 ويواصل المنتخب تدريباته اليوم الخميس علي فترتين ايضا صباحية ومسائية ثم يغادر الاسكندرية غدا الجمعة الي القاهرة للتدريب يوم السبت باستاد القاهرة.


تدريبات خاصة:

وقد بدأ الجهاز الفني تدريبات الامس بالاحماء حيث قام اللاعبون بالجري حول الملعب عدة مرات تم تقسيمهم لمجموعات لتنفيذ تدريبات الكرة ثم القيام بتقسيمة بين فريقين بطول الملعب.

استغل حسن شحاتة فترة الراحة في القاء محاضرة علي اللاعبين اكد فيها علي ضرورة عدم التهاون بفرق الدور التمهيدي الاول الذي يلعب فيه المنتخب مشددا علي ضرورة حسم المباريات مبكرا ذهابا وعودة لتصدر المجموعة والصعود للدور النهائي الأصعب.

واوضح شحاتة للاعبين أن الجهاز الفني مستمرعلي سياسته في التعامل مع الجميع فلا مجال للنجم الاوحد والجميع مجموعة عمل واحدة والحكم والفيصل للاداء علي البساط الأخضر والحفاظ علي الروح القتالية والانتماء لاسم مصر وهي العوامل التي حققت بطولة الأمم الافريقية غانا .2008


قوي متدرجة

واشار شحاتة ان مباريات مجموعة المنتخب المصري متدرجة القوي تبدأ بالكونغو ثم مالاوي ثم جيبوتي مشيرا الي ان جميعها منتخبات مجهولة حتي منتخب الكونغو قد شهد تغييرات كثيرة منذ مشاركته في امم افريقيا 2006 بالقاهرة ولم يتبق من نجوم الفريق سوي عدد قليل ابرزهم فوندا ولوالوا.

وبعد المحاضرة استأنف اللاعبون التدريبات حيث تم تقسيمهم الي مجموعتين تولي شوقي غريب المدرب العام تدريب احداها وحمادة صدقي تدريب الأخري.


زوبعة زيدان

ولم يعكر صفو معسكر المنتخب يوم أمس سوي انباء التقرير الطبي للنجم محمد زيدان المحترف بصفوف ناد هامبورج الالماني والتي قدمها للجهاز الفني ويقول فيها أنه مصاب ولكن الحقيقة المؤسفة التي ظهرت بعد ذلك ان اللاعب يدعي الاصابة وقد علمت 'الاخبار' ان زيدان فعل ذلك بهدف اتاحة الفرصة امامه للبحث عن نادي اخر للاحتراف غير نادي هامبورج الذي لا يحصل علي فرصته كاملة فيه.

وقد اجري احمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي تدريبا منفردا لحراس المنتخب الاربعة عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد صبحي وأمير عبدالحميد وقال انه ضم '4' حراس تحسبا لحدوث أية اصابات لان مشوار التصفيات طويل واضاف ان الحراس الاربعة في مستوي متميز.


اجتماع زاهر

من جانب آخر عقد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة اجتماعا يوم أمس مع الجهاز الفني واللاعبين بمقر اقامتهم بالاسكندرية بهدف تحفيزهم خاصة الجدد منهم علي تخطي التصفيات الاولي. وقال زاهر أن مجلس ادارة الاتحاد اختاره مشرفا عاما علي المنتخب لتذليل جميع العقبات وتلبية احتياجات الجهاز الفني واللاعبين فورا. واضاف زاهر ان المنتخب كان في حاجة ماسة الي عملية الاحلال والتجديد التي حدثت بين صفوفه لان مشوار التصفيات طويل.


هنا الاسكندرية 

حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمتنخب مصر اكد علي عمق العلاقة بين افراد الجهاز الفني وان الامر شوري بينهم مضيفا أن جميع اختيارات اللاعبين قد جاءت باتفاق تام بين جميع افراد الجهاز.

ابوعلي قال ان دعم القيادة السياسية للمنتخب ولجهازه الفني وحرصها علي الاتصال الدائم بالجهاز للاطمئنان علي المنتخب هو اكبر حافز لمواصلة الانجاز وتحقيق حلم المصريين بالصعود لكأس العالم.

شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب دينامو معسكر الاسكندرية لايهدأ ولاينام ويهتم بكل صغيرة وكبيرة لضمان نجاح معسكر المنتخب.

حسام غالي نجم ديربي كاونت الانلجيزي اعرب عن سعادته وشكره للجهاز الفني للمنتخب لاعادته لصفوف المنتخب مرة ثانية.

حسني عبدربه افضل لاعب بافريقيا اكد ان الفراعنة جاهزون تماما لمشوار تصفيات كأس العالم.

عصام الحضري حارس سيون السويسري اكد ان الجماهير المصرية الوفية وجمهور الاهلي بصفة خاصة سيحسنون استقباله مرة ثانية كما فعلوا بمباراة الارجنتين الودية.



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



ارتباك ..في معسكر المنتخب
تعديل مواعيد التدريبات بسبب ضعف الإضاءة
إصابة أبوتريكة تبعده "4 مباريات" 
واتهام زيدان بالهروب





تسببت الاضاءة الضعيفة بملعب الأكاديمية البحرية في ارباك برنامج المنتخب الوطني التدريبي حيث اضطر الجهاز الفني إلي تعديل مواعيد التدريبات لتقام في الثامنة صباحا والخامسة عصرا بدلاً من التاسعة صباحا والثامنة مساء. 

جاء قرار الجهاز الفني بعد أن وجد حسن شحاتة ضعف الاضاءة وعدم القدرة علي المران في هذه المواعيد من ناحية أخري وعلي صعيد موقف الثنائي محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد زيدان فقد كشف التقرير الطبي للأول عن عدم قدرته علي المشاركة مع المنتخب خلال المباريات الأربعة القادمة في مشوار التصفيات المؤهلة لمونديال جنوب إفريقيا 2010 في نفس الوقت فقد سادت حالة من الغضب داخل صفوف المنتخب من موقف محمد زيدان خاصة بعد أن أكد الجهاز الطبي للمنتخب بقيادة أحمد ماجد سلامة اللاعب وقدرته علي المشاركة في المباريات تم اتهام اللاعب بالهروب وتفضيله لناديه علي المنتخب. 

أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب أن الباب مفتوح أمام أي لاعب لا يرغب في الوجود معنا أو ارتداء فانلة المنتخب مؤكدا ان اللعب باسم المنتخب هو شرف لأي لاعب وتحسب له في سجله التاريخي ومشواره كلاعب شدد علي أن الجهاز الفني لن يتخذ أي موقف تجاه اللاعب ولن نقوم ايضا بضم لاعبين جدد لأن المجموعة الموجودة قادرة علي رفع راية المنتخب. 

قال المدرب العام للمنتخب ان الجهاز الفني يحرص في اختياراته علي وجود البدائل في أكثر من مركز. 
من ناحية أخري يواصل المنتخب تدريباته استعدادا لمواجهة الكونغو يوم الأحد القادم في أول مشواره بالتصفيات المؤهلة للمونديال. 

بدأ مران المنتخب بتدريبات الاحماء ثم قام الجهاز الفني بتقسيم اللاعبين إلي ثلاث مجموعات تولي كل منهم مهمة الاشراف علي مجموعة من اللاعبين فيما استغل أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بالرباعي عصام الحضري وعبدالمنصف وأمير عبدالحميد ومحمد صبحي وظهر التنافس بينهم بشكل قوي. 

اتسم آداء جميع اللاعبين بالندية والقوة وظهرت الرغبة القوية لدي كل منهم في حجز موقعه بالتشكيلة الأساسية التي ستشارك في المباراة وتساوي في ذلك كل اللاعبين سواء من الأساسيين أو الجدد. وشارك في المران جميع اللاعبين خاصة لاعبي الزمالك وإنبي وظهروا بروح جيدة خلال التدريب. 

يستمر وجود المنتخب بالإسكندرية حتي يوم الجمعة المقبل حيث يعود للتدريب علي ستاد القاهرة يوم السبت المقبل. أشاد شوقي غريب بالروح العالية والالتزام الذي ظهر به اللاعبون مؤكدا علي وجود حالة من التفاؤل بين أعضاء الجهاز الفني.



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



منتخب الكونغو .. في القاهرة اليوم





تصل إلي القاهرة اليوم بعثة منتخب الكونغو لكرة القدم عن طريق باريس حيث تلعب مع منتخبنا يوم الأحد القادم في بداية مشوار التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم. وحتي الآن لم يعرف اتحاد الكرة الفندق الذي تنزل به البعثة.. لأن لوائح الاتحاد الافريقية تغيرت وسمحت للفريق الضيف عن طريق سفارته ان يحجز في المكان المناسب له. 

وسيكون في استقبال البعثة علاء عبدالعزيز مدير إدارة العلاقات العامة باتحاد الكرة وايمن حافظ عضو العلاقات العامة الذي سيكون مرافقا للفريق. وفور وصول البعثة سيتم التنسيق معها لتحديد أماكن ومواعيد التدريب حتي موعد المباراة. 

ومن ناحية أخري يصل طاقم الحكام الدولي من موريشيوس غدا ويتكون من راجندر ايرساد سيشوران وسانفاي شانيمبا وبالكريشنا ودارمانا دروبناي حكما رابعا ويراقب المباراة كل من رشيد بن خديجة وسعيد بلجعاط



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



49 ألف تذكرة لمباراة تصفيات المونديال
المنتخب يواجه الكونغو بالمحليين
زيدان فضل هامبورج علي تصفيات المونديال





يواصل منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم تدريباته بالأكاديمية العربية بالإسكندرية استعدادا لمباراته المرتقبة مع الكونغو الديمقراطية الأحد القادم باستاد القاهرة في افتتاح مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم. ويركز حسن شحاتة ومعاونوه علي النواحي الخططية والفنية استعدادا للمباراة التي يسعي خلالها الفريق لتحقيق الفوز لتكون دافعا قويا في مشوار تصفيات المونديال. 

لم ينزعج الجهاز الفني من غياب أبو تريكة ومحمد زيدان وتقرر التركيز علي النجوم المحليين في ظل الغياب الكبير للمحترفين. 

علمت "الجمهورية" ان محمد زيدان فضل الحصول علي راحة قبل الانخراط في استعدادات ناديه هامبورج للموسم الجديد في الدوري الألماني خاصة وانه يعاني من التهابات بسيطة في الحوض لا تمنعه من التدريب والمشاركة في المباريات. 

وفي نفس الوقت ارتفعت الروح المعنوية لحسني عبدربه بعد قرار المحكمة الرياضية ببقائه في الاسماعيلي.. وتلقي حسني عبدربه التهنئة من كل زملائه وقال انه أصبح الآن أكثر تركيزا.. وحضر سمير زاهر رئيس مجلس الكرة مران المنتخب أمس. 

علي الجانب الآخر تصل مساء اليوم بعثة منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية قادمة من فرنسا ويقود الفريق الفرنسي باتريس نوفو المدير الفني للاسماعيلي السابق. 

وفي اطار الاستعدادات الادارية للمباراة طبع اتحاد الكرة 49 ألف تذكرة أسعارها خمس جنيهات للثالثة و25 جنيها للثانية و35 جنيها للأولي العلوية و50 جنيها للأولي و150 جنيها للمقصورة.. وأنهي المهندس سمير عدلي اجراءات سفر المنتخب الي جيبوتي لأداء المباراة الثانية مع جيبوتي يوم 6 يونيو القادم.



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



انطلاق تصفيات إفريقيا 
المؤهلة لكأس العالم يوم الجمعة القادم





عواصم أفريقية/أ ش أ/تنطلق الجمعة القادم مباريات الجولة الأولى للمرحلة الثانية من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلى بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم عام 2010 بجنوب إفريقيا حيث يلتقى منتخب اريتريا مع ضيفه منتخب سوازيلاند وذلك فى افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الحادية عشرة.

بينما يلتقى السبت المقبل منتخب تنزانيا مع ضيفه منتخب موريشيوس كما يلتقى المنتخب الكاميرونى مع ضيفه منتخب جزر الرأس الاخضر وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الأولى. 

فيما يحل المنتخب الكينى ضيفا على نظيره الناميبى فى افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثانية كما يلعب منتخب أوغندا مع ضيفه منتخب النيجر وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بينما يواجه منتخب الجابون ضيفه منتخب ليسوتو ضمن مباريات المجموعة الخامسة.

وفى افتتاح مباريات المجموعة السادسة يلتقى منتخب السنغال مع نظيره الجزائرى بينما يلتقى منتخب بوتسوانا مع ضيفه منتخب مدغشقر فى المجموعة السابعة فيما يلعب منتخب المغرب مع ضيفه منتخب اثيوبيا كما يلتقى منتخب رواندا مع ضيفه منتخب موريتانيا وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثامنة.

ويخوض المنتخب السودانى مباراته الأولى أمام ضيفه منتخب تشاد وذلك فى افتتاح مباريات المجموعة العاشرة كما يحل المنتخب الزامبيى ضيفا على نظيره التوجولى وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الحادية عشر فيما يلتقى منتخب مالاوى مع ضيفه منتخب جيبوتى ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثانية عشر.

ويستهل المنتخب المصرى - بطل إفريقيا - مشواره فى التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلى كأس العالم القادمة بجنوب إفريقيا عام 2010 بلقاء مع ضيفه منتخب جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية وذلك يوم الأحد المقبل ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثانية عشر. فيما يخوض المنتخب المالى مباراته الأولى أمام ضيفه منتخب الكونغو وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة العاشرة.

كما يلتقى فى اليوم نفسه منتخب تونس مع ضيفه منتخب بوركينا فاسو ويلعب المنتخب البوروندى مع ضيفه منتخب سيشل وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة التاسعة.

فيما يحل المنتخب الموزمبيقى ضيفا على المنتخب الايفوارى وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة السابعة كما يلتقى منتخب ليبيريا مع منتخب جامبيا وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة السادسة.

بينما يواجه المنتخب الغانى ضيفه منتخب ليبيا وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الخامسة كما يلتقى منتخب نيجيريا مع ضيفه منتخب جنوب إفريقيا فى أقوى لقاءات هذه الجولة ويلعب منتخب غينيا الاستوائية مع ضيفه منتخب سيراليون وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الرابعة.

ويلتقى منتخب أنجولا مع ضيفه منتخب بنين وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثالثة فيما يخوض فريق غينيا مباراته الأولى أمام منتخب زيمبابوى ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثانية....





المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



سليمان: 
سنعتمد على الحضري أمام الكونجو





قال أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس مرمى المنتخب إن الفريق سيعتمد على عصام الحضري في حراسة مرمى المنتخب في مباراته أمام الكونجو الديمقراطية في بداية مشوار مصر في تصفيات كأس العالم.

وقال سليمان في تصريحات خاصة في الإسكندرية إن المنتخب في بداية الطريق وفي حاجة لحصد النقاط قبل الدفع بلاعبين جدد لذلك سيتم الدفع بجميع عناصر الخبرة.

وشارك جميع اللاعبين في مران المنتخب يوم الخميس باستثناء عماد متعب مهاجم الفريق بسبب الانشغال بالامتحانات.

ومن جانبه، رفض حسني عبد ربه التعليق على القضية المثارة بشأن مستقبله في الموسم المقبل والأزمة بين ستراسبورج الفرنسي والإسماعيلي



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



استبعاد زيدان 
من المنتخب لأجل غير مسمى





قرر اتحاد كرة القدم استبعاد محمد زيدان مهاجم هامبورج الألماني من صفوف المنتخب لأجل غير مسمى بسبب تمارض اللاعب وادعائه الإصابة وعدم انضمامه لمعسكر المنتخب استعدادا لمباريات تصفيات كأس العالم والتي ستنطلق بلقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية بالقاهرة يوم الأحد المقبل.

وقال مدحت شلبي المتحدث الرسمي للاتحاد في قناة "مودرن سبورت" إن الاتحاد اتخذ هذا القرار بعد اجتماع ضم سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة وحسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب والدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب.

وأضاف شلبي أن زيدان أكد أنه مصاب بالتهاب في عضلات البطن ورفض الانضمام للمعسكر ولكن الكشف الطبي عليه كشف أن الإصابة طفيفة وأنه يستطيع المشاركة في المباريات.

وأشار إلى أن زيدان فسر عدم انضمامه للمعسكر بأنه في حاجة إلى راحة واستشفاء من الإصابة قبل بدء فترة الإعداد مع فريقه للموسم الجديد.

وأكد شلبي أن زيدان سيغيب عن مباريات المنتخب الأربعة التي ستقام خلال شهر يونيو ضمن التصفيات، مشيرا إلى أن اتحاد الكرة أبلغ نظيره الألماني باستبعاد زيدان من صفوف المنتخب.

وغاب زيدان عن صفوف هامبورج في مبارياته الأربع الأخيرة في الدوري الألماني بسبب الإصابة نفسها.

وبات زيدان ثالث لاعب يبتعد عن صفوف المنتخب بسبب الإصابة بعد محمد أبو تريكة الذي ترك المعسكر وغادر إلى ألمانيا لإجراء بعض الفحوصات الطبية بالاضافة لمحمد شوقي الذي لم ينضم من البداية للسبب نفسه



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



زاهر يقرر استبعاد زيدان 
من المنتخب لأجل غير مسمي‏..‏
وطلب توضيح من الفيفا في أزمة عبدربه‏!‏






قرر اتحاد كرة القدم انهاء استدعاء محمد زيدان نجمنا المحترف في نادي هامبورج الألماني قبل 48 ساعة من اللقاء المهم مع الكونغو الديمقراطية الاحد القادم في افتتاح مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم.. جاء القرار بعد جلسة مطولة لسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة مع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب وشوقي غريب المدرب العام تم خلالها مناقشة موقف اللاعب من كافة الوجوه وخاصة أنه يدعي الاصابة.. 

ويترقب المسئولون في الاتحاد والجهاز الفني موقف اللاعب من المشاركة في استعدادات ناديه هامبورج للموسم الكروي الجديد.. وكل الدلائل تشير الي ان زيدان يفضل مصلحته الشخصية علي مصلحة المنتخب وفي حالة ثبوت عدم اصابته ومشاركته في فترة الاعداد مع هامبورج فان الاتحاد سيفرض عقوبات كبيرة عليه. وظهر خلال الجلسة الغضب الشديد لحسن شحاتة من موقف زيدان. 

لم تتوقف مشاكل المنتخب قبل مباراة الكونغو عند زيدان فقط ولكن امتدت ايضا الي نجم وسط الفريق وأحسن لاعب في افريقيا حسني عبدربه بسبب الكلام المتضارب حول قرار المحكمة الرياضية وعقد سمير زاهر الذي تواجد خلال اليومين الماضيين في معسكر المنتخب اجتماعا مع اللاعب وطالبه بالتركيز الكامل في مباراة الكونغو واكد له أن قضيته هي مسئولية الاتحاد والذي سيقف بجانبه تماما في أي قرار تتخذه المحكمة الرياضية 

وظهر اللاعب في المعسكر في حالة من التوتر وشرود الذهن بسبب تضارب الاقوال حول قرار المحكمة الرياضية والفاكسات التي تلقاها من عدة اطراف بعضها يؤكد استمراره في الاسماعيلية وبعضها يؤكد عودته لستراسبورج. 

بخلاف هاتين القضيتين فإن استعدادات المنتخب تسير بصورة جيدة في ظل محاولات الجهاز الفني وسمير زاهر لابعاد اللاعبين عن أية مشاكل.. وينتقل معسكر الفريق اليوم الي القاهرة لوضع اللمسات الاخيرة علي الخطة والتشكيل لمواجهة الفريق الكونغولي في مباراة الأحد. 

وعقد سمير زاهر اجتماعا مع اللاعبين مساء أمس الأول وطالبهم بتحقيق الفوز علي الكونغو الديمقراطية لأنه من شأنه أن يعطي دفعة قوية للفريق في مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم. 

قال سمير زاهر للاعبين: لقد وضعتم علي أنفسكم مسئولية كبيرة جداً بعد احتفاظكم بكأس الأمم في غانا والعالم كله ينظر اليكم.. وعليكم أن تؤكدوا جدارتكم وتحققوا أمل 80 مليون مصري في التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم. واشاد سمير زاهر بالوجوه الجديدة التي ضمها حسن شحاتة وقال انهم قادرون علي تعويض النجوم الغائبين. 

علي صعيد آخر طالب سمير زاهر جماهير مصر بالاقبال علي المباراة لمساندة المنتخب في بداية مشواره الصعب في تصفيات المونديال. 

الكونغو يتدرب بالاستاد الليلة 
ووصلت بعثة منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية الي القاهرة مساء أمس الاول وكان في استقبالها علاء عبدالعزيز مدير العلاقات العامة باتحاد الكرة .. وتضم البعثة 24 لاعبا في مقدمتهم شعباني نوندا المحترف في جالطة سراي التركي ولومانا لوالوا أولمبياكوس اليوناني وريزور مابي موبوتو نجم مازيمبي والذي يتسابق عليه ناديا الأهلي والزمالك وهداف دوري أبطال افريقيا الموسم الماضي ويتولي تدريب الفريق الفرنسي باتريس نوفو المدير الفني السابق للاسماعيلي والذي أكد أنه جاء ليحقق نتيجة ايجابية أمام المنتخب المصري. 



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



المنتخب ينهي معسكره بالاسكندرية
اليوم وشحاته يحذر من الكونغو





ينهي المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم معسكره التدريبي بالاسكندرية اليوم والذي انطلق الاثنين الماضي‏,‏ وسوف يؤدي المنتخب تدريبه الختامي عصر اليوم ويتوجه للقاهرة استعدادا للقاء المهم مع الكونغو بعد غد باستاد القاهرة في إطار تصفيات كأس العالم‏.‏

وأكد حسن شحاته المدير الفني للمنتنخب الوطني إن جميع اللاعبين في حالة جيدة وإن خروج زيدان وأبو تريكه لن يؤثر علي اللاعبين لأنهم تعودوا علي الآداء الجماعي الذي يعوض غياب أي لاعب فالتركيز الشديد بالإصرار والرغبة في الفوز ستكون أسلحة اللاعبين في اللقاء‏.‏

وأشار شحاته إلي أنه كانت هناك صعوبة كبيرة في إقامة مباراة ودية قبل اللقاء المقبل فالوقت ضيق لذلك كان الاكتفاء بالمعسكر والتدريبات المكثفة التي حققت الهدف‏.‏

واختتم حسن شحاته تصريحاته معربا عن ثقته في لاعبيه وبأن الجهاز الفني قادر علي الوصول لافضل تشكيل يخوض به اللقاءات المقبلة من خلال مجموعة اللاعبين الحاليين الذين تم اختيارهم بعناية لخوض هذه التصفيات‏.‏

كانت تدريبات المنتخب قد شهدت جدية وإصرارا من اللاعبين علي نيل شرف المشاركة في المباراة خاصة الجدد‏,‏ وظهرت السعادة واضحة علي شحاته ومعاونيه‏,‏ الذين قالوا عن الجدد انهم عناصر جيدة وسيكون اضافة للمنتخب خلال الفترة المقبلة‏.‏

وركز الجهاز الفني في التدريبات الاخيرة علي أداء التدريبات الخططية التي سيخوض بها اللقاء والتي تعتمد علي الهجوم السريع وفتح الثغرات مع عدم الاحتفاظ بالكرة‏,‏ وكيفية ضرب تكتل المدافعين مع الاهتمام بالتأمين الدفاعي تحسبا للهجمات المرتدة‏,‏ خاصة أن الكونغو يضم مجموعة من اللاعبين المميزين‏.‏

وحرص حسن شحاته خلال هذه التدريبات علي الاجتماع بحسني عبدربه بعد الحكم الأخير من المحكمة الرياضية بأن من حق استراسبورج في النزاع الذي استمر طويلا بين الاسماعيلي والنادي الفرنسي‏,‏ حيث طالبه شحاته بالتركيز مع المنتخب لأنه الأهم في هذه المرحلة‏,‏ ولأنه سيستمر مع المنتخب تحت أي ظروف لأنه في مهمة وطنية‏.‏

من ناحية أخري أعلن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة‏,‏ الذي حرص علي زيارة معسكر المنتخب ومعه بعض اعضاء الاتحاد‏,‏ أنه سيتم تكريم الديبة أحد رموز كرة القدم بالاسكندرية في لقاء السوبر المقبل‏.



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



المنتخب الوطني يعود للقاهرة 
بعد مران اليوم استعدادا للكونغو 





ينهي المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم معسكره المغلق الذي بدأه بالإسكندرية منذ يوم الاثنين عصر اليوم الجمعة استعدادا للقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية بالقاهرة بعد غد في بداية تصفيات كأس العالم بجنوب افريقيا‏2010.‏

وحرص الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة أمس علي شرح أسلوب وطريقة اللعب للاعبين وظهر ذلك في التدريبات المكثفة الصباحية والمسائية والتي وضح فيها أن الجهاز الفني يركز بشدة علي كيفية استغلال لاعبي خط الوسط للانطلاقات سواء علي الجناحين أو الاختراق السريع من التمريرات المباشرة للمهاجمين‏,‏ ظهر جميع اللاعبين بحالة فنية وبدنية طيبة وقسم الجهاز الفني اللاعبين لعدة مجموعات‏,‏ كما أدي حراس المرمي تدريبات خاصة‏.‏

وضح أيضا حرص الجهاز الفني علي ابعاد اللاعبين عن الدخول في الأحاديث التي تخرجهم عن التركيز لذلك رفض الجهاز الفني التعليق علي أي أمور بشأن اللاعبين المحترفين أو غياب البعض ليضع تركيزه الشديد في اللقاء المهم‏,‏ في نفس الوقت ابدي الجهاز الفني رضاءه التام عن مجموعة اللاعبين الجدد حيث اعتبر شوقي غريب أنهم أحد مكاسب المعسكر الذي حقق فوائد عديدة وإن كان النجوم الجدد مكسبا كبيرا

وسيكون لبعضهم دور خلال الفترة المقبلة وأشار شوقي غريب إلي أن هناك تفاؤلا بأن الفريق سيؤدي مباراة طيبة وسيتوج جهوده بفوز مستحق علي الكونغو‏.‏ واعترف شوقي غريب بأن اللقاء ليس سهلا فالفرق الافريقية تتقدم ومستوي الأداء يرتفع لذلك علينا أن نؤدي المباريات بكل جدية والا نترك فرصة للمصادفة كما أن المباراة هي الأولي بالنسبة لنا في التصفيات والفوز بها ضرورة لإعطاء دفعة قوية للفريق‏.‏ وأشار شوقي غريب إلي أن المنتخب سيؤدي تدريبه الختامي عصر اليوم ثم يتوجه إلي القاهرة للمبيت هناك والاستعداد للمباراة‏.‏

من المعسكر

‏**‏ منتخب مصر استجاب لدعوة إحدي الجمعيات الخيرية وتناول طعام العشاء في أحد المطاعم الشهيرة للأسماك بالإسكندرية‏.‏
‏
**‏ عدد كبير من لاعبي الاتحاد الأوليمبي القدامي حرصوا علي زيارة الفريق أثناء التدريب لتشجيعهم وحثهم علي بذل أقصي جهد في اللقاء المقبل من بينهم الكابتن حليمو‏,‏ أحمد خليل‏,‏ عاصم زغلول‏,‏ هيثم فاروق‏.‏
‏
**‏ طلعت فواز رئيس منطقة الإسكندرية للكرة يحرص بصفة دائمة علي متابعة أوضاع المنتخب والاطمئنان علي الفريق‏.‏
‏
**‏ عصام الحضري نال تحية خاصة من الجماهير الموجودة في ملاعب الأكاديمية وتسابق شباب الأكاديمية في التقاط الصور معه‏.‏
‏
**‏ عناصر عديدة ممن شاركوا في بطولة افريقيا ستغيب عن اللقاء المقبل ابرزهم أبوتريكة‏,‏ أحمد فتحي‏,‏ سيد معوض‏,‏ زيدان‏.‏
‏
**‏ حسني عبدربه لا يزال يحظي باهتمام بالغ وأحاديث كثيرة في المعسكر وإن كان قرار اللاعب غير معروف تماما علي الأقل إلي ما بعد اللقاء مع الكونغو‏.‏...



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة 
في تدريب المنتخب.. 





وجه الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة الدعوة للمهندس حسن صقر لحضور المران الأخير للمنتخب غدا والذي يقام باستاد القاهرة حيث يعقد اجتماعا مع الجهاز الفني واللاعبين قبل بداية مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم بلقاء الكونغو يوم الأحد القادم في أولي المباريات. 

وأضاف زاهر ان المنتخب في أشد الحاجة إلي الجماهير يوم الأحد القادم لأن الجمهور هو العامل المؤثر الأول تحديد النتائج ودائما يلعب دورا بارزا مع المنتخب الوطني الذي يتجه نحو العالمية من يوم الأحد القادم ونتمني الفوز في المباريات التي تليها خلال شهر يونيه القادم في هذه التصفيات. 

وقال رئيس اتحاد الكرة ان المجموعة الجديدة التي انضمت لصفوف المنتخب تأقلمت بسرعة مع الجهاز الفني وتؤدي واجبها علي الوجه الأكمل. وأضاف ان هناك مجموعة كبيرة من نجوم المنتخب خارجة الآن من العناصر الأساسية أمثال محمد شوقي وأحمد فتحي وسيد معوض ومحمد أبوتريكة وشادي محمد فضلا عن ان حسني عبدربه حاليا في موقف حساس للغاية وعليه ضغوط كبيرة من كل الاتجاهات.. 

وقال إنني طلبت من اللاعبين الحرص من المنتخب الكونغولي وعدم الاستهتار وضرورة نسيان بطولة أفريقيا والتفرغ الكامل لبدء المهمة العالمية.. يختتم اليوم المنتخب الوطني معسكره بالاسكندرية الذي استمر طوال الفترة الماضية حيث يؤدي آخر مران بالثغر في الرابعة عصر اليوم ويعود بعد المران للقاهرة لدخول معسكر مغلق حتي موعد مباراة الأحد أمام الكونغو. 

أشاد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب بالتزام اللاعبين وروحهم المعنوية المرتفعة فضلا عن التأقلم السريع بين الوجوه الجديدة والقدامي في صورة رائعة. 

وقال المدرب العام ان غياب مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين لا يسبب أي قلق للجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة وبإذن الله نحقق الفوز في بداية المشوار. 

أضاف ان كثرة المحترفين في فريق الكونغو جعلنا نعطي اهتماما كبيرا لهذا الفريق ونستعد تماما واللاعب المصري لديه ثقافة الفوز حاليا منذ عام .2006 

وكان المنتخب قد أدي تدريبا خفيفا استغرق ساعة ونصف الساعة قاده حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان تضمن تدريبات خططية وجملاً تكتيكية. 

وافق حسن شحاتة علي قبول الدعوة الخاصة من إحدي الجمعيات الرياضية والتي نظمت احتفالا لتكريم الفريق في احد المطاعم الكبري للأسماك للخروج باللاعبين لجولة حرة لكسر حدة الملل. 



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



24 ساعة وينطلق مشوار المونديال
وجوه جديدة في المنتخب أمام الكونغو
والهجوم سلاح شحاتة





24 ساعة فقط وينطلق المشوار الطويل والصعب لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم في تصفيات كأس العالم ..2010 الاستعدادات لمباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية غدا باستاد القاهرة وصلت الي ذروتها.. والمسئولون في المجلس القومي للرياضة واتحاد الكرة أكدوا مساندتهم ودعمهم الكامل للفريق في هذا المشوار لتحقيق حلم المصريين. 

يحضر المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس للرياضة وسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة المران الأخير للفريق في الثامنة مساء اليوم باستاد القاهرة.. ومن المنتظر حضور جمال مبارك رئيس لجنة السياسات بالحزب الوطني المران لمساندة الفريق في بداية المشوار. 

ويضع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني ومعاونون شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان في مران الليلة اللمسات النهائية علي تشكيل الفريق وخطة المباراة والتي ستكون هجومية مع وضع مفاتيح الخطورة في الفريق الكونغولي لوا لوا وشعباني ثوند ومابي موبوتو تحت الرقابة والسيطرة.. يحضر المران الليلة المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة وسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة. 

وحتي الآن لم يستقر المعلم علي التشكيل النهائي وان كان سيشهد دخول أسماء جديدة ومن المنتظر أن يضم التشكيل عصام الحضري في المرمي وهاني سعيد في الليبرو ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله مساكين وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي في الارتكاز وأحمد المحمدي في الطرف الأيمن وأحمد سمير فرج في الطرف الأيسر وأحمد حسن تحت رأس الحربة عماد متعب وعمرو زكي. 

وكان المنتخب قد أنهي معسكره بالإسكندرية مساء أمس وأدي مرانا قويا في ملعب الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وشارك فيه كل اللاعبين.. وظهر اللاعبون بروح معنوية عليهم وحالة تركيز كبيرة بعد أن طالبهم حسن شحاتة بالتركيز الكامل ومنعهم من الحديث لوسائل الاعلام وتناول اللاعبون والجهاز الفني طعام العشاء في أحد المطاعم الشهيرة بالإسكندرية مساء أمس الأول من أجل التغيير وكسر حدة الملل في المعسكر. 

أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب ان مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية غدا تمثل أهمية كبيرة لأنها ضربة البداية والجهاز الفني واثق تماما في قدرة اللاعبين علي تحقيق الفوز لأنه سيمثل دفعة هائلة في المشوار. 

قال ان معسكر الإسكندرية نجح تماما من الناحيتين البدنية والفنية ونأمل أن يقدم اللاعبون كل ما في جعبتهم في مباراة الكونغو. 

أشار الي أن الجهاز الفني شاهد شريط مباراة الكونغو والجزائر وتعرف علي الفريق المضاف ومواطن خطورته وان المباراة لن تكون سهلة وتحتاج الي مجهودات مضاعفة من اللاعبين. 

علي جانب آخر يؤدي عماد متعب امتحاناته في مودرن أكاديمي بالمعادي صباح غد أي في نفس يوم المباراة.. وكان قد تخلف علي المران أمس الأول لسفره الي القاهرة لأداء الامتحان. 

أدي منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية مرانه الرئيسي أمس باستاد القاهرة.. وكان قد أدي مرانه الأول بأحد ملاعب مدينة السادس من أكتوبر وشارك فيه كل اللاعبين بما فيهم لوا لوا وشعباني ثوند ومابي موبوتو ومعظم لاعبي الفريق محترفون في فرنسا وبلجيكا واليونان وتركيا. 

وأكد باتريس نوفو المدير الفني للمنتخب الكونغولي أن مباراة الغد صعبة جدا وان فريقه سيحاول تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية. 
قال انه يحترم المنتخب المصري والذي أكد تفوقه الكبير في كأس الأمم الأفريقية ولكنه يفتقد الي بعض عناصره الأساسية حسب معلوماتي ولكن هذه الغيابات لن يكون لها تأثيرها الكبيرة.. فالمنتخب المصري بلاشك سيستفيد بالأرض والجمهور. 

أشار الي أنه يعرف لاعبي الاسماعيلي جيدا لأنه سبق وقاد الاسماعيلي وان اللاعب المصري يملك امكانيات ومهارات كبيرة. 

قال ان فريقه عازم علي التمسك بفرصة التأهل للمرحلة الثانية من تصفيات كأس العالم ولكن هذا الهدف يحتاج الي مجهودات كبيرة معتبرا ان منتخب مصر والكونغو هما المرشحان للتأهل من المجموعة الـ .12 



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



تدريب أخير للمنتخب الوطني
قبل لقاء الكونجو الديمقراطية 
الجهاز الفني مازال يبحث عن تشكيل البداية
في منطقة الوسط ليحدد كيف يلعب؟





تدريب وحيد‏..‏ وأخير بالقاهرة بعد العودة من الاسكندرية‏,‏ يؤديه المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم اليوم في التاسعة مساء باستاد القاهرة قبل مواجهة نظيره منتخب الكونجو الديمقراطية غدا في نفس التوقيت وعلي الملعب ذاته في بداية مشواره في المجموعة رقم‏12‏ بالتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلي نهائيات كأس العالم عام‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا وكأس الأمم الافريقية بأنجولا بداية العام نفسه‏.‏

وتدريب اليوم سيتحدد خلاله ـ بالطبع ـ أمور كثيرة‏,‏ فبعد مرحلة معسكر الاسكندرية التي اختتمت أمس وانتهت معها أشياء مختلفة نظرية وعملية‏,‏ تظهر مسألة اللمسات النهائية والتحديد الكامل لتشكيل المباراة وهذه المسألة ستحسم اليوم‏,‏ حيث مازال الجهاز الفني يبحث عن تشكيل البداية‏,‏ فالمفاضلة كانت مستمرة خلال اليومين الماضيين بين بعض اللاعبين لتحديد من سيبدأ أو من سيجلس احتياطيا لحين الاستعانة به‏,‏ خاصة فيما يتعلق بأصحاب منطقة الوسط‏,‏ فدفاعيا يتضح أن حسني عبد ربه وحسام غالي يحجزان مكانهما ولكن من سيلعب معهما هل هو شيكابالا أم أحمد حسن خلف عماد متعب وعمرو زكي‏,‏ وذلك في ظل الاستقرار علي المحمدي يمينا واقتراب أحمد سمير فرج من قيادة الجهة اليسري وفقا لمذهب اللعب بطريقة‏2/5/3,‏ حيث يكتمل المشهد بثلاثي الدفاع وائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله وخلفهما الليبرو هاني سعيد وأن يقوم الحضري بحراسة المرمي‏.‏

وكانت هذه التشكيلة أو التوليفة من اللاعبين هي مثار تفكير الجهاز الفني ومناقشاته حتي يتم الاستقرار علي أصحاب ضربة البداية‏,‏ خاصة ان هناك أصواتا كانت تنادي باللعب بطريقة‏2/4/4‏ للبدء بالنجوم وتوظيفهم وعدم الاستغناء عن أحد من بين شيكابالا أو أحمد حسن‏,‏ فيلعب رباعي الدفاع وائل جمعة وهاني سعيد وفتح الله وأحمد سمير فرج وأمامهما من اليمين أحمد حسن وحسام غالي وحسني عبد ربه وشيكابالا‏(‏ مع اتاحة نوع من الحرية للأخير في حالة الهجوم ويغطيه فرج‏)‏ وفي الهجوم عمرو زكي ومتعب‏,‏ ولكن المخاوف التي تحيط بهذه الفكرة كانت تقلل من فرص ظهورها ولا سيما أن البداية ستكون أمام أقوي منافس في المجموعة بما يضمه من عدد بلغ‏20‏ لاعبا محترفا داخل قائمته‏,‏ والخوف من أن تؤدي هذه الطريقة الي عدم التأمين الدفاعي الجيد وتفتح ثغرات خلفية تأتي بما لا يحمد عقباه في ظل سرعة المنافس‏,‏ وذلك أمام الوضع في الاعتبار أن تجربة اللعب بها لم تكن مفيدة خلال المباريات الودية التي سبقت كأس الأمم الافريقية الأخيرة بغانا وأن اللعب بطريقة‏2/5/3‏ كان سبيلا أو طريقا ساهم في تحقيق الفوز باللقب‏.‏

عموما‏..‏ فإن الجهاز الفني سيحسم كل هذه الأمور اليوم من خلال تدريبه الأخير‏,‏ يضاف إلي ذلك خطة المباراة وما يتعلق بلمساتها النهائية والتأكيد علي الأدوار المطلوب تأديتها من بعض اللاعبين حتي يتم ترويض المنافس والسيطرة علي حماسه في البداية‏,‏ خاصة ان منتخب الكونجو الديمقراطية جاء الي القاهرة وهو يعرف جيدا انه سيلعب أمام بطل افريقيا ويحمل بداخله رغبة الظهور بشكل جيد وطموح مشروع للخروج فائزا ـ ولو ـ بالتعادل في ستاد القاهرة‏!!‏

ولأننا أيضا نريد الفوز‏,‏ لذلك تتجه نية الجهاز الفني للعب بخطة هجومية ولكن مغلفة بالتوازن في البداية حتي تمر دقائق التعرف علي المنافس وفهم كيفية غزو مناطقه الدفاعية‏,‏ ولهذا فإن تدريب اليوم سيكون عقليا وفكريا أكثر منه بدني علي أرض ستاد القاهرة‏.‏



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



زاهر: مباراة الكونغو عنق الزجاجة 
فى مشوار المنتخب لكأس العالم 





القاهرة/أ ش أ/ وصف الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم المصري مباراة المنتخب الوطني أمام منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية فى إطار التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العام 2010 بأنها تمثل "عنق الزجاجة" فى بداية مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم فى جنوب إفريقيا، مؤكدا ضرورة الفوز بهذه المباراة. 

وأكد زاهر فى تصريح له مساء الجمعة نقلته وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط أن استعدادات المنتخب مستمرة وبقوة بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني وأعضاء الجهاز للمباراة مشيرا إلى ارتفاع الروح المعنوية. 

وقال إنه رغم غياب بعض النجوم مثل محمد زيدان ومحمد شوقي إلا أن الثقة كبيرة فى الجهاز الفني وكل النجوم فى القائمة ولديهم القدرة على تحقيق الانتصار فى المباراة المقبلة ومواصله الانتصارات حتى نصل إلى نهائيات كأس العالم. 

من جهة أخرى، أكد الكابتن صلاح حسنى السكرتير العام لاتحاد كرة القدم أن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد لم يتلق حتى الآن أى قرار من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم أو من المحكمة الرياضية حول مشكله اللاعب حسنى عبد ربه . 

وقال إنه فور وصول الخطاب من الاتحاد الفرنسي للعبة مساء الخميس ويتضمن طلب البطاقة الدولية الخاصة باللاعب أرسلنا الخطاب الى الاتحاد الدولي للعبة وطلبنا سرعة الرد. 

وطالب حسنى الجماهير والإعلام وكل العناصر بالتركيز حاليا فى مساندة المنتخب فى المباراة المقبلة فى التصفيات المؤهلة الى كأس العالم وإتاحة الفرصة للفريق واللاعب للتركيز فى المباراة فقط. 

وكان الكابتن علاء وحيد عضو مجلس إدارة نادى الإسماعيلي أعلن أن مجلس إدارة النادي فى اجتماع طارئ ويتابع مشكلة اللاعب خاصة بعد أن وقع اللاعب على طلب بأنه لن يلعب الا فى الإسماعيلي داخل مصر ونقدر له هذا الموقف وسنسانده تماما فى المرحلة المقبلة، مؤكدا أن مجلس إدارة نادى الإسماعيلي يتمسك باللاعب وقرر تحمل أى غرامات قد توقع عليه ولن نقف ضد مصلحه اللاعب. 



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



عبد ربه يشارك أساسيا أمام الكونجو





كشف حمادة صدقي مساعد مدرب المنتخب المصري عن جهازية حسني عبد ربه لخوض لقاء الكونجو الديموقراطية في مستهل التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010. ويقع الفراعنة في المجموعة الـ12 من التصفيات الأولية برفقة الكونجو وملاوي وجيبوتي.

وقال صدقي لـFilGoal.com إن عبد ربه في حالة فنية مرتفعة ويستعد بتركيز كبير للمباراة، مضيفا بأنه سيشارك في اللقاء. وكانت وسائل الإعلام قد أشارت إلى احتمالية غياب عبد ربه، بعد تشتيت تركيزه في قضيته المعلقة بين نادي الإسماعيلي وستراسبورج الفرنسي.

وقيم صدقي المعسكر بالجيد، مبديا ثقة الجهاز الفني في قدرة الفراعنة على عبور أول محطات التصفيات، مشيرا إلى أن المنتخب يخوض مرانه الأخير في الثامنة من مساء اليوم السبت استعدادا للمباراة المرتقبة. وأضاف "برغم قلق الجمهور وبعض الظروف المعاكسة التي واجهت القائمة مثل الغيابات والإصابات، إلا أني أؤكد على جهازية الفريق والتركيز المرتفع عند اللاعبين".

وخرج صانع ألعاب الأهلي محمد أبو تريكة من القائمة للإصابة، فيما استبعد مهاجم هامبورج الألماني محمد زيدان. وفي ذات النسق، شهد تنظيم المباراة المقامة مساء الأحد تراجعا كبيرا في حركة بيع التذاكر ذلك رغم عرضها منذ يوم الخميس الماضي.



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



المنتخـــب الوطنـي أكبر من الأزمات

إصرار بين اللاعبين علـي الفوز 
 رغــم غيـاب بعـض العناصر المؤثــرة

حسـن شــحاتة يكشــف
 أوراق الكونغــو في محاضراتــه 





أنهي المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم معسكره المغلق بالاسكندرية أمس وأدي تدريبا خفيفا وغادر متوجها إلي القاهرة استعدادا للقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية غدا في افتتاح مبارياته بتصفيات كأس العالم‏.‏

وجمع المعسكر السكندري لأول مرة بين جميع اللاعبين سواء المحترفون أو المحليون كما جاء المعسكر فرصة لظهور نجوم جدد سيكون لهم دور في المرحلة المقبلة ورغم وجود بعض الصعوبات التي تعرض لها المنتخب مع بداية المعسكر مثل عدم مشاركة محمد أبوتريكة للاصابة واعتذار محمد زيدان وقرار المحكمة بالنسبة لحسني عبدربه فإن كل هذه الأمور ستكون حافزا للاعبين في زيادة الجهد والعطاء خاصة أن الجهاز الفني نجح في ابعاد اللاعبين عن الخوض في تصريحات قد تخرجهم عن اجواء المباراة‏.‏

وحرص الجهاز الفني علي مشاهدة العديد من الشرائط لفريق الكونغو‏,‏ كما شرح حسن شحاتة ومعه شوقي غريب اسلوب لعب المنافس‏.‏ وهناك ادراك بأن الكونغو ليست من الفرق السهلة بل تضم لاعبين علي مستوي طيب‏.‏ وتسود حالة من التفاؤل والثقة بين لاعبي الفريق وهناك شعور بأن بداية مشوار المنتخب ستكون قوية خاصة أن الكل يحلم بأن ينجح المنتخب في تحقيق حلم وطموحات الجماهير بالتأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم مثلما نجح في احراز بطولة افريقيا‏.‏



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



شحاتة يضع اللمسات الأخيرة 
علي خطة وتشكيلة المنتخب لمواجهة الكونغو





يؤدي المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم تدريبه الأخير في التاسعة مساء اليوم &#171;السبت&#187; علي أرض الملعب الرئيسي لاستاد القاهرة استعدادا لمباراته المرتقبة غدا مع الكونغو في افتتاح التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم.

كان الفريق قد نقل تدريباته إلي القاهرة بعد خمسة أيام قضاها بالإسكندرية تدرب خلالها علي ملاعب الأكاديمية البحرية. ويفاضل الجهاز الفني بين طريقتي &#171;3/5/2&#187; و&#171;4/4/2&#187; لمواجهة الكونغو بعد أن خاض منافسات بطولة الأمم بالطريقة الأولي، وكان قد لعب التصفيات بالطريقة الثانية.

ويأتي هذا رغم ميل الجهاز الفني إلي الطريقة الأولي التي يلعب فيها هاني سعيد في مركز الليبرو ولمواجهة النقص في الصفوف ولزيادة الأمان، خصوصا أن الفريق يفتقد جهود 6 لاعبين من التشكيل الذي خاض بطولة الأمم، وهم: محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد زيدان ومحمد شوقي وأحمد فتحي وشادي محمد وسيد معوض، مما يفتح الطريق أمام بعض العناصر والوجوه الجديدة للعب مع الفريق، خصوصا شيكابالا وأحمد سمير فرج ومحمود فتح الله، ويعود حسام غالي.

فيما يحافظ عصام الحضري علي مكانه في التشكيل الأساسي، حيث أكد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي أن اللاعب استعاد فورمته العالية التي ظهر عليها في بطولة الأمم الأخيرة، وقال إنه يتدرب وكأنه لاعب لم يتجاوز عمره العشرين عاما، كما أشاد بمستوي باقي الحراس، خصوصا أمير عبدالحميد المنضم حديثا للمنتخب.

من ناحية أخري، حافظ المنتخب الوطني علي ترتيبه الدولي في المركز الثلاثين بين منتخبات العالم بنفس رصيده في الشهر الماضي &#171;822&#187; نقطة، واحتل المركز الرابع علي المستوي الأفريقي بعد غانا والكاميرون وكوت ديفوار، فيما حافظ علي صدارته العربية.

يذكر أن الفريق لم يخض أي مباريات رسمية أو ودية في شهر مايو الجاري، حيث تعد مباراة الكونغو المقرر غدا هي الأولي بعد مباراته الودية مع الأرجنتين، التي أقيمت يوم 26 مارس الماضي.

علي صعيد آخر، أحاط الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الكونغولي تحركات وتدريبات الفريق بسياج من السرية، مما كان سببا في اختيار الفريق لأحد فنادق مدينة 6 أكتوبر للإقامة به، ورفض الفرنسي باتريس نوفو، المدير الفني، متابعة الإعلاميين والجماهير تدريبات الفريق، وحذر موبوتو مابي نجم الفريق من الدخول في مفاوضات مع الأهلي والزمالك بعدما ترددت أنباء عن رغبة مسؤولي الأهلي والزمالك في ضمه.

وكان الفريق قد خاض معسكراً تدريبياً في فرنسا استمر ثلاثة أسابيع خاض خلاله 3 مباريات ودية.



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



المعلم يفتح قلبه قبل انطلاق مشوار المونديال
اجتياز عقبة الكونغو أول خطوة لتحقيق حلم كأس العالم
لسنا أقل من الكاميرون والجيل الحالي أفضل





فتح المعلم حسن شحاتة قائد كتيبة المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم قلبه مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية في افتتاح مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم.. وتحدث عن حلم التأهل لمونديال جنوب أفريقيا 2010 وكيفية تحقيقه.. وتحدث عن جوانب كثيرة وعن الانتقادات التي تعرض لها في الفترة الأخيرة.. 

وكعادته كان حديثه مغلفا بالثقة والاطمئنان.. "الجمهورية" حاورت المعلم حسن شحاتة وأخرجت كل ما في جعبته.. بالطبع كان حلم التأهل لمونديال جنوب أفريقيا 2010 هو بداية وعصب هذا الحوار.. فلا صوت يعلو حاليا بعد انتهاء الموسم الكروي المحلي فوق صوت تصفيات المونديال ومباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية التي تمثل ضربة البداية واعتبرها "المعلم" أهم مباراة في المرحلة الأولي للتصفيات لأن فريق الكونغو هو أقوي منافس في المجموعة ال12 واختلف حسن شحاتة مع الآراء التي تقول إن المجموعة ضعيفة.. وقال إنها متدرجة المستوي كالكونغو أقواها يليه مالاوي ثم جيبوني. 

أشار حسن شحاتة إلي أن منتخب الكونغو يضم مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين المحترفين في مقدمتهم لوا لوا الذي نعرفه منذ بطولة كأس الأمم 2006 بالقاهرة عندما هزمناهم 4/1 في دور الثمانية. 

* هل ذلك الفوز معناه أن كفة منتخبنا هي الأرجح في مباراة الأحد؟ 
** الوضع الطبيعي أن تكون كفتنا أرجح بعد الدفعة المعنوية الكبيرة التي حصلنا عليها بالفوز بكأس الأمم بغانا 2008 ومن قبلها 2006 بالقاهرة مما يعطينا ثقة أكبر.. ولكن المباراة ستكون صعبة جدا لأننا في نهاية موسم كروي طويل وشاق ولاعبونا مجهدون. 

* لكنني أري بعض القلق علي الوجوه؟ 
** القلق ظاهرة طبيعية وصحية.. وحتي لو كنا نلعب مع فريق ضعيف.. فهناك ظروف تتحكم في المباريات.. والبدايات دائما تكون صعبة وحرجة.. وأتمني أن تكون بدايتنا مع الكونغو موفقة وقوية حتي نستكمل المرحلة الأولي بنجاح. 

* ألا تري معي أن مجموعة الكونغو الديمقراطية ومالاوي وجيبوتي تشبه نسبيا مجموعتنا في تصفيات كأس الأمم الأخيرة؟ وكيف استوعبتم درس التعادلات في تلك المجموعة؟ 
** لا يمكن أن نقارن بين تصفيات المجموعتين فالمجموعة الحالية أقوي وأصعب لا أحب أن استبق الأحداث واركز فقط علي المرحلة الحالية والتي نهدف خلالها إلي تصدر قمة المجموعة ال12 والتأهل للدور النهائي.. ووقتها ستكون هناك حسابات ورؤية أخري.. ولا شك أننا سنستفيد من دروس الماضي وأسباب الخروج من تصفيات كأس العالم 2002 و2006 والتي كنا خلالها قريبين من التأهل.. ولم يحالفنا فيها التوفيق بالإضافة إلي بعض الأخطاء والظروف المعاكسة. 

* وكيف نستطيع أن نحقق هذا الحلم الغائب منذ مونديال 1990؟ 
** بالطموح والمثابرة والعزيمة.. لأن المشوار كما قلت طويل وشاق ويحتاج إلي تضافر كل الجهود من مسئولين وجماهير وإعلام ولاعبين وجهاز فني ونحن سنقوم بدورنا ولن ندخر جهدا أو قطرة عرق في سبيل تحقيق هذا الحلم. 
النقطة الأخري أننا عملنا خلال الفترة الماضية علي توسيع قاعدة المنتخب بإدخال عناصر جديدة حتي وصلت نسبة التغيير والتجديد إلي 50&#37; منذ كأس الأمم 2006 فنحن نسعي إلي أن يكون لدينا مجموعة متجانسة من اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة والشباب قادرة علي مواجهة تحديات تصفيات المونديال ومن هنا فإنني أطالب البعض بالتخلي عن الأمور الشخصية ومحاولة اشعال نار الفتنة داخل المنتخب وبين الجماهير وخاصة في مسألة اختيارات اللاعبين. 

* بمناسبة الاختيارات.. يري البعض أنك جاملت البعض وظلمت البعض الآخر؟ 
** هذا غير صحيح بالمرة.. ولا يوجد أي مدير فني أو مدرب يسعي إلي النجاح وتحقيق إنجازات كبيرة أن يتعامل بهذا الأسلوب أو يتعامل في قضية الاختيارات طبقا للأهواء الشخصية.. وأنني شخصيا لا توجد بيني وبين أي لاعب خلافات فإن كل اللاعبين أبنائي وأقدرهم.. والاختيارات حكمتها الظروف الحالية والمصلحة العامة واخترنا المجموعة الأنسب لهذه المرحلة وفي ضوء احتياجات المراكز.. وتمت الاختيارات بالتشاور مع كل أعضاء الجهاز الفني. 

* لكن البعض يتهمك بالديكتاتورية وأحيانا بالغرور؟ 
** لم أكن أبدا ديكتاتورا أو مغرورا وكل من تعامل معي عن قرب يعرف ذلك تماما.. فإنني "ابن بلد" ولكن مشكلتي أن طموحي بلا حدود.. وثقتي في نفسي كبيرة.. واعتزازي بكرامتي أكبر.. وقد يري البعض في ذلك غرورا.. وليعلم الجميع أننا كجهاز فني نعمل بروح الفريق الواحد.. بدليل استمرارنا كل هذه الفترة الطويلة والتي وصلت إلي أكثر من ثلاث سنوات. 

* قلت أكثر من مرة إنك تريد أن تعوض ما فاتك عندما كنت لاعبا بالوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم كمدرب؟ 
** هذا صحيح.. ولكن ليس معناه أنني ابحث عن مجد شخصي.. وإنما أبحث عن تحقيق إنجاز لوطني.. لأنه من العيب أننا ننفرد بزعامة أفريقيا في احتكار ألقاب كأس الأمم.. ونسبق غانا والكاميرون وكوت ديفوار ونيجيريا والمغرب وتونس ولكنهم يتفوقون علينا في الوصول لكأس العالم.. بل إن بعضهم ترك بصمات واضحة ومؤثرة في النهائيات مثل الكاميرون والسنغال.. ونحن لسنا أقل منهما أو من غيرهما.. ولاعبونا قادرون علي إثبات جدارتهم. 

* مازال المنتخب لم يستفد من بعض كبار المحترفين مثل "ميدو" وزيدان برغم أنهما حققا نجاحات كبيرة في الاحتراف الأوروبي؟ 
** اللاعبون أنفسهم اعترفوا بذلك ويدركون أن اللعب في كأس العالم أهم إنجاز لهم علي المستوي الشخصي وعليهم أن يضعوا هذا الهدف نصب أعينهم وإذا كانت الإصابة حرمت "ميدو" ومحمد شوقي من اللعب في هذه المرحلة من التصفيات فإن المشوار كما قلت مازال طويلا ويحتاج إلي كل النجوم ولكل مرحلة رجالها.. وأحب أن أؤكد هنا علي أنني لا أنظر إلي الوراء أبدا.. وأقول ذلك حتي لا تسألني عن واقعة ميدو في كأس الأمم 2006 لأنني نسيتها "وميدو" أيضا ندم عليها.. والعلاقة بيني وبين ميدو هي علاقة الأب بابنه. 

* لماذا تشهد العلاقة بينك وبين الإعلام بعض التوتر بين الحين والآخر؟ 
** التوتر لا يأتي من ناحيتي فأنا لا أحب الظهور عمال علي بطال في الإعلام مع احترامي للرسالة الإعلامية والنقد البناء.. وأحب أن أظهر في الوقت المناسب وأقول الكلام المناسب.. والصحفيون والقنوات الفضائية يريدون أخبارا بصفة يومية وهو ما لا يمكن أن نوفره فعندما لا يكون هناك نشاط للمنتخب فإنه لا توجد أخبار.. ولذلك فإنني أرد علي الجميع عندما نبدأ العمل.. وأخصص فترات مفتوحة للإعلام أثناء المعسكرات.. لأننا نؤمن بأهمية الإعلام ودوره الوطني في مساندة المنتخب مثلما حدث في كأس الأمم 2006 و..2008 ولكنني لا أحب أبدا أن تؤخذ بعض الأمور من منظور شخصي ولذلك فإنني أري أن دور الإعلام في الفترة المقبلة مهم للغاية فمن أجل تحقيق الهدف الذي نحلم به جميعا وهو الوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 

* ستشهد الشهور القادمة انتخابات مجلس جديد لاتحاد الكرة في الوقت الذي ستكون فيه تصفيات كأس العالم مستمرة.. كيف سيتم التعامل مع مثل هذه القضية؟ 
* نحن مرتبطون بعقد حتي ..2010 ومطالبون بالوصول لكأس العالم.. وموضوع الانتخابات لن يؤثر علينا من قريب أو بعيد لأننا سنركز في مهمتنا.. واعتقد أن الانتخابات ستمر في هدوء.. لأن المجلس الحالي بقيادة الكابتن سمير زاهر حقق نجاحات كبيرة.. وكانت للغالبية في هذا المجلس وقفات رائعة مع المنتخب واعتقد أن المجلس الجديد ستكون له أيضا مساندة أكبر. 



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



الظروف صعبة .. والغيابات كثيرة
منتخبنا يبدأ مشوار المونديال من محطة الكونغو





في التاسعة مساء اليوم وباستاد القاهرة ينطلق مشوار منتخبنا الوطني الأول الطويل والصعب في تصفيات كأس العالم ..2010 الخطوة الأولي ستكون الليلة أمام منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية الملقب بالفهود في موقعة لن تخلو من الصعوبة والإثارة في ظل الظروف الصعبة والحرجة التي يتعرض لها الفريق حاليا. 

حوالي 80 مليون مصري يحلمون بتحقيق حلم التأهل للمونديال والذي لم يتحقق سوي مرتين.. الأولي في ايطاليا عام 1934 تحت قيادة المدرب الاسكتلندي جيمس ماكاريا.. والثانية بعد 56 عاما من الغياب الكامل وبالتحديد عام 1990 وفي ايطاليا أيضا تحت قيادة خبيرنا الوطني الكابتن محمود الجوهري.. ويأمل المصريون أن يعود منتخبنا للمونديال للمرة الثالثة. 

المشوار صعب وطويل ويحتاج إلي مساندة الجماهير والمسئولين والاعلام.. ضربة البداية الليلة أمام الكونغو الديمقراطية في المجموعة ال 12 التي تضم معهما مالاوي وجيبوتي.. في الدور الأول للتصفيات الافريقية والذي يضم 12مجموعة يتأهل منها البطل وأفضل 8 ثواني في المجموعات ليصبح العدد 20 منتخبا يلعبون في الدور النهائي الذي سيكون عبارة عن خمس مجموعات يتأهل بطل كل مجموعة إلي نهائيات كأس العالم بجنوب افريقيا مباشرة ويتأهل أول وثان وثالث كل مجموعة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا 2010 أيضا. 

وبالطبع نأمل أن نكون بطل المجموعة ال 12 في الدور الأول وبطل المجموعة الأخري في الدور النهائي.. وهذا الأمل يمكن أن يتحقق وخاصة واننا نتربع علي عرش القارة الافريقية حاليا بعد فوزنا بكأس الأمم الأخيرة بغانا علي حساب أقوي وأكبر المنتخبات الافريقية عندما التهمنا اسود الكاميرون في الافتتاح والنهائي.. وركبنا أفيال كوت ديفوار في الدور قبل النهائي عن جدارة واستحقاق وبنتائج كبيرة كانت حديث العالم كله. 

لكن شبح الماضي الكئيب مازال يخيم علينا خاصة واننا خرجنا من تصفيات المونديال 2002 و2006 برغم اننا كنا الأقرب.. وخرجنا بسبب تعادلنا مع منتخبات ضعيفة جدا ناميبيا في 2002 وبنين ..2006 والسؤال أو اللغز الذي يفرض نفسه هو لماذا يتفوق منتخبنا في كأس الأمم والتي فاز بلقبها 6 مرات مقابل 4 فقط لكل الكاميرون وغانا.. وفي نفس الوقت لم يتأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم سوي مرتين فقط.. في حين ان منتخبات مثل المغرب وتونس والكاميرون ونيجيريا تتفوق علينا كثيرا؟ وأملنا كبير في هذا الجيل وتحت قيادة "المعلم" حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب لفك هذا اللغز. 

ظروف صعبة 
يبدأ منتخبنا المشوار ومباراة الليلة في ظل ظروف صعبة وحرجة للغاية لغياب عدد كبير من النجوم في مقدمتهم محمد أبوتريكة للإصابة ومحمد زيدان للتمارض والذي تم استبعاده إلي أجل غير مسمي واحمد حسام "ميدو" ومحمد شوقي للاصابة.. وابراهيم سعيد وسيد معوض لأسباب فنية ونفسية.. أي ان نصف الفريق الأساسي غائب.. فضلا عن معاناة حسني عبدربه أحسن لاعب في افريقيا بقضيته مع الاسماعيلي وستراسبورج والأهلي. 

لذلك قرر حسن شحاتة الاعتماد علي نجوم الدوري المحلي للاستفادة من تعطشهم لارتداء فانلة المنتخب ومحاولة اثبات وجودهم.. لذلك ضم 9 وجوه جديدة وفي مقدمتهم الموهبة السمراء "شيكابالا" الذي لو ركز وأخلص وتخلص من عيوبه لأصبح واحدا من أفضل نجوم الكرة في القارة وربما في العالم!! 

وفي حضور كل هذه المتغيرات والظروف فإنه من المنتظر أن يلعب منتخبنا بتشكيل مكون من عصام الحضري في المرمي وهاني سعيد في الليبرو ومحمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة "مساكين" واحمد المحمدي في الطرف الأيمن واحمد سمير فرج في الطرف الأيسر وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي في الارتكاز واحمد حسن تحت رأس الحربة عماد متعب وعمرو زكي ومن الممكن أن يتم الدفع بشيكابالا في الشوط الثاني في ضوء ظروف ونتيجة الشوط الأول وبعد التعرف علي المنتخب الضيف. 

علي الجانب الآخر فإن منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية الشهير بالفهود يطمع في الفرصة ان لم يكن كأول المجموعة يكن أحد أفضل 8 ثواني ومنتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية من المنتخبات العريقة في افريقيا.. وقد لعب بثلاثة أسماء مختلفة هي الكونغو كينشاسا وفاز بلقب كأس الأمم الأفريقية عام 1968 وزائير وفاز بلقب كأس الأمم بالقاهرة 1974 وفي نفس العام لعب في نهائيات كأس العالم 1974 ليصبح ثالث منتخب افريقي يلعب في نهائيات المونديال بعد مصر 34 والمغرب 70 ومنتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية الذي نواجهه الليلة شهدت تجديدات كثيرة في صفوفه تزيد علي 75&#37; منذ أن لعب في كأس الأمم بالقاهرة 2006 

ومن اللاعبين المعروفين والذين احتفظ بهم الفرنسي باتريس نوفو لومانا لوا لوا هداف الفريق برصيد 17 هدفا دوليا والمحترف حاليا في اولمبيا كوس اليوناني وكان محترفا من قبل في ناديي نيوكاسل وبورتسموث الانجليزيين وشعباني فوندا المحترف حاليا في جالاطا سراي التركي.. ويضم الفريق النجم الصاعد بسرعة الصاروخ تريزور مابي موبوتو هداف مازيمبي وبطولة الأندية الافريقية الموسم الماضي والذي يتسابق عليه الأهلي والزمالك. 

والمدرب الفرنسي باتريس نوفو يعرف تماما الكرة المصرية حيث تولي تدريب الاسماعيلي الموسم الماضي ويعرف كل اللاعبين المصريين ويجيد التعامل مع الفرق الافريقية.. وأكد احترامه لمنتخبنا ولكنه في نفس الوقت سيتمسك بالفرصة معتمدا علي عراقة وتاريخ الكرة الكونغولية. 

تاريخ لا ينسي 
ولا ننسي كمصريين ومن بيننا حسن شحاتة نفسه المباراة التاريخية في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية عندما انهزمنا أمام زائير "الكونغو الديمقراطية" وكان حسن شحاتة أحد لاعبي منتخبنا. ولا ننسي جميعا اننا ثأرنا من هذا الفريق وعلي يد حسن شحاته وهزمناه في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية 4/1 وأخرجناه مبكرا. لكن الفريق اختفي من آخر بطولة لكأس الأمم 2008 في غانا. 

يدير المباراة طاقم دولي من موريشيوس بقيادة سوشون راجندار.. ويراقبها المغربي سعيد بلخياط. 



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



الليلة‏..‏ يبدأ مشوار المنتخب الوطني
في تصفيات المونديال
مصر والكونجو الديمقراطية في
عرض أول باستاد القاهرة‏..‏ والمهم الفوز‏!!‏





الليلة يبدأ المشوار‏..‏ إنه مشوار مصر في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب إفريقيا‏,‏ ففي التاسعة مساء بإستاد القاهرة‏,‏ يلتقي المنتخب الوطني مع نظيره منتخب الكونجو الديمقراطية في أولي مبارياتهما داخل المجموعة رقم‏12‏ التي تضم معهما أيضا جيبوتي ومالاوي‏,‏ ويدير اللقاء طاقم تحكيم من موريشيوس بقيادة سي شورن راجيند والمراقب المغربي سعيد بلخياط‏.‏

والخطوة الأولي دائما هي الأصعب‏,‏ لذلك فمن الخطأ تصور أن المواجهة ستكون سهلة أمام المنتخب الوطني وفقا للحسابات النظرية والفوارق التاريخية‏,‏ أو حتي في ظل الانجاز الأخير والاحتفاظ بلقب القارة للعام الثاني علي التوالي‏,‏ ومن الخطأ أيضا الاكثار من الحديث عن أن هذه المرحلة من التصفيات تعد بمثابة الدور التمهيدي الذي يمكن تخطيه بسهولة قبل الانتقال للجولة الأصعب في الدور الثاني والأخير‏..‏ وكلام من هذا القبيل‏!!..‏ لذلك لابد أن يركز لاعبو منتخب مصر اليوم من أجل الفوز‏,‏ خاصة أن بداية الطريق دائما تحتاج إلي حصد النقاط لتأكيد التأهل بعيدا عن الدخول في حسابات معقدة قد تقلل من شأن الفريق وتضعه في موقف محرج شبيه لما حدث من قبل مع موريشيوس ومدغشقر‏!!‏

ومما لا شك فيه أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني يعرف ذلك جيدا ويحتاج إلي نقاط البداية كثيرا معنويا قبل حسابيا‏,‏ حتي يستطيع استكمال المشوار في هدوء ولا يحدث ما يعكر صفو حلم يراود المصريين منذ‏18‏ عاما هو الوصول إلي نهائيات المونديال‏,‏ ولهذا سيعتمد اليوم الجهاز الفني علي الدفع بعناصر الخبرة المتاحة أمامه في كل مركز من مراكز الملعب وسيلعب معتمدا علي خطة هجومية مغلفة بتأمين دفاعي ناتج عن ضرورة احترام المنافس وطموحه المشروع‏,‏ خاصة أن المباراة مهمة ولا مجال للرعونة أو التهاون خلالها‏.‏

وإذا اقتربنا قليلا نحو النواحي الفنية يتضح لنا ـ من خلال هذه المقدمات ـ أن المنتخب الوطني اليوم سيلعب بطريقته المعتادة وهي‏2/5/3‏ وذلك بناء علي المخاوف التي تحيط بالجهاز الفني قبل التجربة الأولي‏.‏

أو العرض الأول مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن هذه الطريقة كانت سبيلا أو طريقا يسهم في تحقيق الفوز ببطولة غانا‏,‏ كما أن المنافس الكونجولي لديه عناصر من اللاعبين تمتاز بالسرعة والمهارة‏,‏ وهذا ما يشير إلي أنه امام عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي سيلعب هاني سعيد كليبرو وأمامه وائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله‏,‏ وهذا أمر متوقع في تشكيل اليوم بشكل كبير في المنطقة الخلفية‏,‏ خاصة أن الجهاز الفني في بداية الطريق‏,‏ وفي حاجة لحصد النقاط قبل الدفع بلاعبين جدد‏,‏ وبالطبع سيعتمد علي عناصر الخبرة‏,‏ وسيفعل ذلك في الهجوم ايضا الذي سيقوده الثنائي عمرو زكي وعماد متعب‏,‏ أما خماسي الوسط فيضم خمسة لاعبين من بين‏6‏ أسماء سيتم الاستقرار عليهم اليوم وهم‏:‏ حسام غالي وحسني عبدربه وأحمد حسن وشيكابالا وأحمد المحمدي وأحمد سمير فرج‏.‏

هذه هي أوراق المنتخب الوطني باختصار وهي واضحة بالفعل من خلال معطيات المباراة ذاتها لكن كيف يفكر المنافس وما المتوقع أن يفعل؟‏!‏

إن منتخب الكونجو الديمقراطية يلعب بطريقة‏2/4/4‏ بشكل صريح مع منح اللاعبين واجبات دفاعية أكثر في حالة فقدان الكرة ولديه طموحه المشروع في تحقيق نتيجة طيبة‏,‏ لذلك سيعتمد جهازه الفني علي أفضل العناصر التي ستضم حارس المرمي الاساسي نيكانز كوديمبانا المحترف في بلجيكا‏,‏ والمدافعون رودريج ديكابا وأندري جويل ومونجونجو وكوس ساكا‏,‏ إلي جانب رباعي الوسط سيدريك ماكيادي ويوسف مولومبو وتشنيولا وزولا‏,‏ وفي الهجوم لوالو ومبوتو مابي‏,‏ وهذا قد يكون التشكيل المتوقع لكنه يحتمل التغيير‏,‏ كما هو محتمل ايضا في صفوف المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ فكلا الجهازين الفنيين أعلن أن تشكيله للمباراة لن يعلنه إلا قبلها بساعات قليلة‏..‏ لكن توقيت الإعلان لا يهم‏.‏

المهم أن يبدأ المنتخب الوطني اليوم مشواره في تصفيات إفريقيا بنجاح وأن يؤدي مباراة طيبة تمر فيها دقائق تعرفه علي منافسه سريعا ولا يلعب بطيئا‏,‏ ويفهم كيفية غزو المناطق الدفاعية ويسجل أهدافا تفرح جماهيره ولا يذهب بعدها إلي العشوائية في الأداء‏,‏ بل يكون هناك تركيز طوال الدقائق الـ‏90,‏ حتي يصفق الجميع للأداء والنتيجة معا‏!!‏



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



فتح أبواب الاستاد في الرابعة
ومدرج واحد للكونغو





تقرر فتح أبواب ستاد القاهرة الدولي الساعة 4 عصر اليوم أمام الجماهير الراغبة في مشاهدة مباراة منتخب مصر ومنتخب الكونغو في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 والتي ستنطلق صافرة بدايتها في التاسعة مساء. 

صرح مصدر أمني مسئول بأنه تنفيذاً لتوجيهات حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية فقد تم إعداد خطة أمنية تستهدف الخروج بالمباراة إلي بر الأمان وحماية المواطنين واللاعبين وتنظيم عملية الدخول والخروج إلي منطقة الاستاد وفي هذا الإطار تم تخصيص مدرجات الدرجة الأولي السفلية لجمهور الفريق وباقي المدرجات للجمهور المصري. 

أضاف أنه لن يسمح بدخول منطقة الاستاد أو التوجه إلي الأبواب المؤدية للمدرجات إلا لمن يحمل تذكرة المباراة ولن يسمح بدخول حاملي بطاقات العضوية فيما يقتصر بيع تذاكر اللقاء اليوم أمام باب 10 بأرض المعارض بمدينة نصر وأمام بانوراما حرب أكتوبر وشارع عبدالعزيز الشناوي. 

أوضح المصدر الأمني أنه سيتم عمل منافذ لسهولة دخول وخروج الجماهير من خلال نطاقات فرز وتفتيش ولن يسمح باصطحاب الجمهور لأية ممنوعات مثل محدثات الصوت من البمب والصواريخ والألعاب النارية وعلب البيرسول وعلب الكبريت والصحف وزجاجات المياه المعدنية وزجاجات وعلب المياه الغازية الصفيح ويسمح فقط بدخول أكواب المياه البلاستيكية وعلب العصير الكرتون. 

قال إنه تم إعداد خطة مرورية لاستخدام التحويلات والمحاور المرورية البديلة بمنطقة الاستاد عند الضرورة وقد تم وضع علامات إرشادية بمنطقة الاستاد لإرشاد وإعلام الجماهير بأماكن الدخول وساحات الانتظار وطرق الوصول والخروج من وإلي منطقة الاستاد.  .. قال المصدر إن وزارة الداخلية تهيب بالجماهير الالتزام بالتعليمات الأمنية. 



المصدر .. وكالات
*

----------


## سوما

*



استعدادات أمنية مكثفة لمباراة مصر والكونغو





أنهت مديرية أمن القاهرة استعداداتها الأمنية لمباراة مصر والكونغو اليوم، في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم، وعقد اللواء إسماعيل الشاعر، مساعد الوزير مدير أمن القاهرة، اجتماعات موسعة مع مسؤولين من الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم، وتقرر فتح أبواب الاستاد في الرابعة عصرا وغلقها باكتمال السعة المقررة للاستاد.

 وأشار اللواء الشاعر إلي أنه لن يتم السماح للجمهور باصطحاب أي ممنوعات مثل محدثات الصوت والبمب والصواريخ وعلب البيروسول وزجاجات المياه المعدنية، ويسمح فقط بدخول أكواب المياه البلاستيكية، وتم تجهيز منافذ لسهولة دخول وخروج الجماهير من خلال نقاط فرز وتفتيش، كما تم إعداد خطة مرورية لاستخدام التحويلات والمحاور المرورية البديلة بمنطقة الاستاد عند الضرورة، وأماكن بيع التذاكر قبل المباراة أمام باب 10 بأرض المعارض وأمام بانوراما حرب أكتوبر، وشارع عبدالعزيز الشناوي. 

تهيب المديرية بالجماهير الالتزام بالتعليمات الأمنية الخاصة بساحات انتظار السيارات، والالتزام بقواعد وآداب المرور والبعد عن اعتلاء السيارات والكباري حفاظا علي الأرواح، والالتزام بالتشجيع المثالي بعيدا عن التعصب.



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## سوما

*



مبرووووووووووووووووك لمصر 

الفوز على الكونغو 2/1 





حول المنتخب المصري تأخره أمام منتخب الكونجو الديموقراطية بهدف 

لفوز صعب بهدفين بقدم عمرو زكي وأحمد عيد عبد الملك

في انطلاقة التصفيات الإفريقية التمهيدية 

المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 

مبرووووك لمصر

الحمد لله







مع تحياتي 

*

----------


## سوما

*



مصر تنجو من فخ الكونجو الديموقراطية
  وتفوز بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد





حول المنتخب المصري تأخره أمام الكونجو الديموقراطية بهدف لفوز صعب بهدفين في انطلاقة التصفيات الإفريقية التمهيدية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010. تقدم لارس مباليا للكونجو الديموقراطية في الدقيقة 43 من ركلة حرة باغتت عصام الحضري في المرمى المصري، وعادل عمرو زكي النتيجة في الدقيقة 69.  وخطف البديل الأعسر أحمد عيد عبد الملك هدف الفوز للفراعنة قبل عشر دقائق من النهاية.

واقتنص الفراعنة أول ثلاث نقاط في مشوار التأهل، لتحتل مصر المركز الثاني في المجموعة الـ12 بفارق الأهداف عن مالاوي صاحبة الصدارة. ويرحل المنتخب المصري لمواجهة جيبوتي في المرحلة المقبلة من التصفيات التمهيدية، فيما يقابل الكونجو الديموقراطية فريق ملاوي. 

سيطرة سلبية

شارك أحمد سمير فرج وأحمد المحمدي في طرفي الملعب، والتزم حسام غالي مع حسني عبد ربه وأحمد حسن في المنتصف من وراء عماد متعب وعمرو زكي. تبادل المنتخبان السيطرة على وسط الملعب في الدقائق الأولى من المباراة، إلى أن فرض الفراعنة هيمنتهم بعد مساندة هاني سعيد للهجوم ما منح حرية أكبر لحسن. وأهدر حسن أول فرص المباراة في الدقيقة 24 بعدما قابل تمريرة متعب بوجه قدمه لتذهب على يمين المرمى الكونجولي.

وتحرك قائد المنتخب للجانب الأيسر مرسلا عرضية أرضية كانت بحاجة للمسة من متعب المندفع من الخلف ولكن الكرة مرت من أمامه بلا خطورة. وفٌعل طرفا المنتخب المصري بعدما هيأ فرج لنفسه الكرة بعد تمريرة ثنائية مع حسن ثم مع زكي فوصل لمنطقة الجزاء، مرسلا قذيفة يمينية بالكاد حادت عن مرمى الضيوف. وقبل الخروج للاستراحة مباشرة، حصل الكونجو على ركلة حرة نفذها ماباليا، محرزا هدف الضيوف الوحيد بعدما مرت الكرة على يمين الحضري.

نقطة تحول

لجأ حسن شحاتة لمقعد بدلائه، مشركا محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" على حساب حسام غالي وأحمد عيد عبد الملك بدلا من المحمدي. وأنقذ حكم المباراة منتخب مصر من قبول الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 65 بعدما أطلق صافرته على شباني نوندا معلنا حالة تسلل نفته الإعادة. وعادل زكي النتيجة للفراعنة بعدما قابل تمريرة سعيد الخلفية بتسديدة على الطائر اخترقت شباك الفريق الضيف.  واشترك عبد العزيز توفيق بدلا من فرج الذي أصيب بشد عضلي في الدقيقة 73. ومن لمسة توفيق الأولى أرسل عرضية وصلت لحدود منطقة جزاء الضيوف ليقابلها عبد الملك على الطائر مسكنا الكرة في شباك الكونجو ومهديا نقاط المباراة للفراعنة.



المصدر .. وكالات

*

----------


## nariman

*الغاليه سوما*

*شكراااا لتكمله الموضوع*

*تحياتى العميقه*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الاطمئنان علي نجوم المنتخب..قبل رحلة مالاوي
خروج عبدالشافي وتوفيق وفضل .. بسبب الإصابات طويلة المدي


قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاتة استبعاد محمد فضل وعبدالعزيز توفيق ومحمد عبدالشافي من صفوف بعثة الفريق المسافرة لمالاوي فجر بعد غد الأربعاء بسبب الإصابة.. صرح بذلك الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني. 
أضاف أن الكابتن حسن شحاتة طلب حضور جميع اللاعبين ال28 لاعباً لمعسكر الفريق غداً للاطمئنان علي المصابين وهذه سياسة الجهاز الفني. 
أضاف المدرب العام ان الجهاز الفني فضل راحة جميع اللاعبين اليوم عن ان يؤدي الفريق أول مران له بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة غداً بعد تناول وجبة الغداء. 
أكد غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب سلامة عمرو زكي وأحمد حسن وعماد متعب وسيكونون ضمن قائمة الفريق المسافر إلي مالاوي للعب مع منتخبها يوم السبت القادم في تمام الساعة الثانية والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة. 
قال المدرب العام للمنتخب إن عماد متعب كان في التشكيل الاساسي للفريق في مباراة جيبوتي ولكنه قبل عملية الاحماء شعر بألم شديد في رقبته مما دفع الجهاز الفني باشتراك محمد فضل بدلاً منه ولعب أحمد المحمدي في المركز الذي كان يلعب فيه فضل. 
أشاد شوقي غريب أن الكابتن حسن شحاتة تقدم بالشكر لجميع اللاعبين علي الجهد الكبير الذي بذلوه في مباراتنا أمام جيبوتي مع العوامل الجوية الصعبة التي لم نمر بها علي الاطلاق ورغم ذلك حققنا الفوز بأربعة أهداف نظيفة. 
قال شوقي غريب المدرب العام إن الجهاز الفني لا يستطيع تقييم لاعبي المنتخب الوطني من خلال مباراة جيبوتي لضعف المنافس مع احترامي وتقديري لفريق جيبوتي. 
قال إن الهدف الأول الذي احرزناه في الشوط الأول كان بمثابة فتح الثغرة وكان من المفروض ان يفوز منتخبنا بضعف النتيجة التي حققها ولكن في النهاية حصلنا علي النقاط الثلاث وهدفنا في الثلاثة القادمة أمام مالاوي يوم السبت القادم تعني التأهل للتصفيات النهائية لبطولة كأس العالم. 
قال شوقي غريب إن الفريق يسافر إلي مالاوي عن طريق جنوب أفريقيا واوضح غريب ان فريق مالاوي مجهول بالنسبة للجهاز الفني لاننا لم نحصل علي شريط في مباراة له مع جيبوتي ولكن طلبنا من سفارتنا تسجيل مباراتهم مع الكونغو التي تقام اليوم. 
أما أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي فقال إن هناك اتفاقاً بين الجهاز الفني مع محمد صبحي بتبادل السفر مع المنتخب في الرحلات القادمة وبذلك سيكون أمير عبدالحميد مع المنتخب في مالاوي رغم أن هذا المركز في اشد الحاجة إلي الثبات ولذلك سيتم الدفع بعصام الحضري في كل المباريات إلا إذا حدثت ظروف غير عادية له لا قدر الله. 
قال إن عصام الحضري ظهر وسطع نجمه مع المنتخب الوطني حيث كان خارج قائمة اللاعبين في بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية 2004 بينما ظهر في بطولتي 2006 و2008 وحصل علي أحسن حارس في أفريقيا من خلال المنتخب. 
*

----------


## سوما

> *الغاليه سوما*
> 
> *شكراااا لتكمله الموضوع*
> 
> *تحياتى العميقه*


الغالية\ ناريمان..
شكرا على ردك الرقيق.. :l:  وأن شاء الله التوفيق يكون حليف منتخبنا القومى..

----------


## سوما

القاهرة - تقدم المنتخب المصري الأول لكرة القدم 7 مراكز كاملة في التصنيف الشهري لمنتخبات العالم والذي يصدر عن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" ليحتل المركز 23 عالميا.

كما تقدم المنتخب المصري الذي حصل على 848 نقطة في تصنيف شهر يونيو إلى المركز الثالث على المستوى الإفريقي خلف منتخب الكاميرون الذي جاء في المركز 13 منتزعا الصدارة من غانا التي تراجعت للمركز 16.

وجاء تقدم المنتخب المصري عقب فوزه على الكونغو الديمقراطية 2-1 في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين بالقاهرة في الأول من الشهر الجاري في افتتاح التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب إفريقيا.

وعلى الصعيد العربي واصل منتخب الفراعنة صدارته لترتيب المنتخبات العربية فيما تقدم المنتخب المغربي 5 مراكز ليحتل المركز 40 بعد الفوز الذي حققه اسود الأطلسي على إثيوبيا في التصفيات الإفريقية.

كما تقدم المنتخب التونسي 3 مراكز عن أخر تصنيف وجاء في المركز 50 على الرغم من الهزيمة المفاجئة التي تعرض لها منتخب نسور قرطاج أمام بوركينا فاسو بتونس في التصفيات الإفريقية.

ولم يحدث تغيير كبير على الصعيد العالمي حيث واصل منتخب الأرجنتين صدارته لمنتخبات العالم وجاء منتخب البرازيل في المركز الثاني وايطاليا الثالث واسبانيا الرابع.

وكان أخر تصنيف للفيفا قد صدر في 29 من شهر مايو الماضي قبل انطلاق التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب إفريقيا وكأس الأمم الإفريقية بانجولا في العام ذاته.
ترتيب المنتخبات الخمسة الأولى:

1- الأرجنتين 
2- البرازيل 
3- إيطاليا 
4- إسبانيا 
5- ألمانيا

ترتيب المنتخبات الإفريقية الخمسة الأولى:

13- الكاميرون 
16- غانا 
23- مصر 
25- كوت ديفوار 
34- نيجيريا

ترتيب المنتخبات العربية الخمسة الأولى:

23- مصر 
40- المغرب 
50- تونس 
54- السعودية 
72- البحرين

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *الغاليه سوما*
> 
> *شكراااا لتكمله الموضوع*
> 
> *تحياتى العميقه*




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان





بالفعل الأخت الفاضلة سوما تستحق منا كل الشكر والتقدير

لاستكمال أخبار المنتخب في التصفيات المؤهلى للمونديال

والشكر موصول لك على مبادرتك الكريمة واللفتة الطيبة ،

تقبلي تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



طبيب المنتخب د. ماجد : 
شحاتة بخير ولا صحة لما تردد عن مرضه





كتب: مصطفى عطية - نفى أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب المصري الأول لكرة القدم ما تردد عن مرض حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر مؤكدا أن شحاتة يتمتع بصحة جيدة. 

وقال ماجد في اتصال مع Yallakora.com " شحاتة بصحة جيدة ولا صحة تماما لما أشيع عن مرضه. المدير الفني للمنتخب موجود في المران مع اللاعبين". 

وكانت بعض التقارير قد أشارت إلى أن شحاتة يمر بأزمة صحية مؤكدة أن الفحوصات الطبية التي خضع لها شحاتة بعد أن اشتكي من ألام شديدة في البطن أثناء رحلة المنتخب في جيبوتي أكدت وجود حصوة في الكلي. 

وأضاف ماجد " الفحوصات الطبية التي خضع لها شحاتة هي فحوصات عادية جدا يخضع لها اللاعبين والجهاز الطبي خلال رحلات المنتخب في البلدان الإفريقية". 

ويستعد المنتخب المصري حاليا للمباراة الثالثة له في التصفيات الإفريقية أمام مالاوي حيث ستتوجه بعثة الفراعنة الى مالاوي يوم الاربعاء القادم. 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الغالية\ ناريمان..
> شكرا على ردك الرقيق.. وأن شاء الله التوفيق يكون حليف منتخبنا القومى..


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما







كل الشكر والتقدير لك على استكمال الموضوع أثناء غيابي 

وإن شاء الله بقياة الكابتن حسن شحاته سنصل للمونديااال

ولقد بدأنا المشوار بالفوز على منتخب الكونغوا وتلك بداية

وأكملنا المشوار بالفوز على جيبوتي 4/0 وتصدر المجموعة

وسنكمل المشوار نحو جنوب إفريقيا و كأس العالم 2010 م 

تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



شحاتة يشيد بتحمل الفراعنة للمسؤولية 
أمام الكونجو الديمقراطية





أشاد المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري حسن شحاتة بالالتزام الفني الذي ظهر عليه الفراعنة في الشوط الثاني من مباراة الكونجو الديمقراطية. وانتهى اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين في الجولة الأولى من تصفيات إفريقيا التمهيدية للترشح إلى كأس العالم بفوز مصر بهدفين لهدف.

وقال المعلم عقب المباراة إنه شعر بالخطر بسبب إهدار لاعبيه العديد من الفرص السهلة التي سنحت للمنتخب المصري طوال شوط المباراة الأول.  وتابع "حتى قبل تأخرنا بهدف كنت قلقا، ولكن التزام اللاعبين في الشوط الثاني ظهر رائعا وكنا على قدر المسؤولية". وحول الفراعنة تأخرهم بهدف إلى فوز بهدفين تحقق بصعوبة في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة.  

ورفض شحاتة اعتبار الفوز جاء متأخرا، معلقا "المفترض أن نجتهد طوال المباراة منذ البداية وحتى النهاية والفوز بعدها سيأتي في أي وقت". وظهر شحاتة راضيا عن الوجوه الجديدة التي شاركت، معلقا "ستسنح الفرصة لمزيد من اللاعبين خلال المراحل المقبلة حتى يتشكل الهيكل الأمثل للمنتخب". 

ومن جانبه، أرجع المدرب العام شوقي غريب البداية المهتزة للفراعنة إلى توقيت المباراة السيئ الذي أتى بعد نهاية موسم شاق وفترة إعداد غير كافية.  وأضاف في تصريحات لقناة "مودرن سبورت" أن المنتخب يحتاج لبعض الوقت حتى يسترد عافيته ويظهر بالشكل الذي كان يميزه في كأس الأمم الإفريقية. وأشار غريب إلى أن التغييرات التي طالت التشكيل أدت لنقص الانسجام بين اللاعبين ما أثر بعض الشيئ على الجماعية في الأداء مع بداية المباراة.

وشارك قائد المنتخب أحمد حسن رأي مدربه "العديد من المشاكل كالإصابات والإجهاد ضرب الفريق نظرا لتوقيت المباراة الذي جاء عقب نهاية الموسم مباشرة". وخاض الفراعنة اللقاء من دون محمد أبو تريكة وشادي محمد ومحمد شوقي وأحمد حسام "ميدو" بسبب الإصابة، كما أوقف الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم محمد زيدان دوليا.

واقتنص الفراعنة أول ثلاث نقاط في مشوار التأهل، لتحتل مصر المركز الثاني في المجموعة الـ12 بفارق الأهداف عن مالاوي صاحبة الصدارة.  ويرحل المنتخب المصري لمواجهة جيبوتي في المرحلة المقبلة من التصفيات التمهيدية، فيما يقابل الكونجو الديمقراطية فريق ملاوي.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



شوقي غريب سعيد بالثلاث نقاط 
والأداء سيتحسن في المباريات القادمة





كتب: محمد جبريل – أعرب الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر عن سعادته بالفوز الثمين الذي حققه منتخب بلاده على فريق الكونغو بهدفين لهدف مساء الأحد. 

وقال غريب في تصريح له عقب المباراة لمراسل قناة مودرن سبورت "لقد خضنا مباراة عصيبة أمام أقوى فرق المجموعة، ونجحنا في تحقيق الفوز على الرغم من الغيابات الكثيرة التي ألمت بالفريق". 

وأضاف "أنا سعيد بالنتيجة على الرغم من أن أداء الفريق لم يرتق إلى المستوى الذي قدمناه في كأس الأمم الأفريقية في غانا. لقد شهدت هذه المباراة مشاركة العديد من الوجوه الجديدة على المنتخب". 

واختتم تصريحاته قائلا "سنعمل على إيجاد التجانس بين اللاعبين الجدد وسنحاول تقديم أداء أفضل في المباريات القادمة لكي ننجح في تحقيق هدفنا الأكبر والتأهل لكأس العالم".



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



سمير زاهر
دعونا نفرح للفوز..الجهاز قادر علي ضبط المنتخب
مواصلة الانتصارات هدفنا والصعود للدور الثاني





أكد الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم ان الفوز الذي حققه المنتخب الوطني علي الكونغو في الجولة الأولي من التصفيات التمهيدية لبطولة كأس العالم كان في أشد الحاجة إليه حتي لا ندخل في دوامة الهزيمة ويتشعب منها قصص وحكايات كثيرة منها تهرب بعض اللاعبين ولكن تحويل الهزيمة لفوز أغلق هذا الملف. 

قال ان الفوز لن يغطي علي الأداء المتواضع لمنتخبنا في بعض الأحيان وان كنت لدي احساس قوي بأن الفريق سيحصل علي الثلاث نقاط في مباراة الافتتاح في التصفيات التمهيدية لكأس العالم. وأوضح رئيس الاتحاد ان الفوز أعطي الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الثقة في أنفسهم بعد خروج فريق الكونغو فائزا بهدف في الشوط الأول نتيجة وجود ثغرة وخطأ في الحائط البشري. 
قال زاهر ان أداء المنتخب كان ينقصه الانسجام بين الخطوط وهذا يرجع إلي غياب 6 عناصر أساسية من صفوف المنتخب من بينهم محمد أبوتريكة وأحمد فتحي ومحمد شوقي وسيد معوض وأعتقد ان أي لاعب منهم يستطيع تغيير الأداء التكتيكي لصالح المنتخب. 

دفعة قوية 
وأضاف الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد ان فوز المنتخب علي الكونغو سيكون بمثابة الدفعة القوية للاعبين لمواصلة الانتصارات لتحقيق حلم الجماهير المصرية وهو التأهل لنهائيات بطولة كأس العالم التي تقام بجنوب أفريقيا 2010 لأنه من غير المعقول ان تقام البطولة في أفريقيا ولن يشارك فيها بطل القارة السمراء. 

وأوضح زاهر انه غير قلق علي الاطلاق علي المستوي الذي ظهر عليه المنتخب أمام الكونغو لأن هذا الأداء كان متوقعا في أول ظهور رسمي أمام الجماهير علي أرض الواقع بعد فوز المنتخب ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بصرف النظر عن مباراة الأرجنتين.  وقال ان مجلس الادارة يوفر كل الامكانات التي تؤدي إلي نجاح المنتخب خاصة ان جميع القيادات التنفيذية والشعبية تدعم المنتخب في مشواره في التصفيات.  



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب يبدأ رحلة المونديال 
بفوز صعب ومستوي متواضع





بصعوبة، حقق المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم، فوزًا غاليا علي الكونغو الديمقراطية بهدفين مقابل هدف في الجولة الأولي من مباريات المجموعة الثانية عشرة، بتصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010، وذلك في اللقاء الذي جمعهما مساء أمس الأول، علي أرض ملعب استاد القاهرة.

بدأ الضيوف التسجيل من ضربة حرة مباشرة من علي حدود منطقة الجزاء، سكنت الشباك قبل نهاية الشوط الأول بدقيقتين، فيما تعادل المنتخب الوطني عمرو زكي في الدقيقة 68 وسجل أحمد عيد هدف الفوز بمهارة في الدقيقة 80 ليفتتح المنتخب التصفيات بفوز صعب جاء بعد معاناة وفترات عصبية، عاشتها الجماهير المصرية، سواء التي شاهدت المباراة في الاستاد أو عبر شاشات التليفزيون، خاصة أن المستوي لم يكن بالصورة المطلوبة لبطل القارة.

قدم المنتخب الوطني عرضًا متواضعًا في الشوط الأول، الذي ظهر فيه منتخب الكونغو أكثر تنظيمًا، وتميز لاعبوه بالتحكم في الكرة والتمرير الإيجابي، فيما عاب منتخبنا العشوائية في الانتشار والتمرير، إلي جانب عدم انسجام اللاعبين وفشل المهاجمين في ترجمة الفرص التي أتيحت لهم خلال الشوط، وتغيرت الحال في الشوط الثاني بعد التغييرات التي أجراها حسن شحاتة، عندما دفع بشيكابالا، وأحمد عيد، وعبدالعزيز توفيق، بدلاً من حسام غالي، وأحمد المحمدي، وأحمد سمير فرج.

من جانبه، اعترف حسن شحاتة، المدير الفني للمنتخب، بأن الأداء لم يكن مرضيا، خصوصًا في الشوط الأول، وذلك بسبب عدم انسجام اللاعبين وتخوفهم من البداية، بالرغم من إقامة اللقاء علي أرضنا ووسط جماهيرنا.

وأوضح أنه كان متخوفًا من مواجهة الكونغو، لكون المنافس له مواقف مع مصر، حيث سبق أن أخرج المنتخب من التصفيات عام 74، وأضاف: &#171;كما أنني توقعت أن يبدأ المنافس بالتسجيل، وهو ما حدث، 

وخلال الشوطين قلت للاعبين أمامكم 45 دقيقة، تعتبر حياة أو موتا، ويجب أن تؤدوا بإيجابية أكثر، وقمت بإجراء تغييرات لتحسين الأداء، ووفقنا في إحراز هدف التعادل الذي أعادنا إلي اللقاء مرة أخري، وعززنا الهدف بهدف ثانٍ، جعلنا في حالة طمأنينة، وعمومًا المباراة في مجملها جاءت صعبة، وأمام منتخب يلعب كرة قدم جميلة، ويمتلك لاعبين مميزين لديهم خبرة كافية&#187;. 

وأشار إلي أن ضربة البداية دائمًا تكون صعبة، &#171;لكن الوضع سيتغير للأفضل في اللقاءات المقبلة، كما أننا نسير وفق نهج معروف ومحدد وهو احترام جميع المنافسين، دون النظر للأسماء، لتجنب أي مفاجآت قد تحدث&#187;.

وقال شحاتة: &#171;نحن نعمل بجدية من أجل تحقيق الهدف الذي نسعي له، وهو التأهل لكأس العالم وإسعاد الجماهير المصرية&#187;، ووجه المدير الفني الشكر لرجال القوات المسلحة الذين حرصوا علي التوجد في الملعب لتشجيع اللاعبين والشد من أزرهم.

أضاف: &#171;جاهزون للقاءات المقبلة، ونتمني أن يحالف التوفيق المنتخب في لقائه المقبل أمام جيبوتي المقرر يوم الجمعة المقبل&#187;.

وأكد شوقي غريب، المدرب العام للمنتخب، أن الكونغو من أصعب فرق المجموعة، ويضم عددا مميزا من اللاعبين، معظمهم محترفون في الأندية الأوروبية، وهو ما أثر علي أداء المنتخب في الشوط الأول، وجعل اللاعبين يظهرون في صورة سيئة، 

وبرر غريب تباين أداء لاعبيه في المباراة بقصر فترة التجمع التي سبقت المباراة، والتي لم تتعد 5 أيام، رغم أن المنافس قوي وعنيد، وأضاف: &#171;مع مرور الوقت تحسن أداء اللاعبين نسبيا، وظهرت خطورة المهاجمين وهددوا مرمي حارس الكونغو في أكثر من هجمة&#187;.

ووعد غريب الجماهير المصرية بالعودة للنتائج القوية، كما حدث في بطولة غانا الأخيرة، وهو ما سوف يظهر مع توالي المباريات. وأكد أحمد حسن، كابتن المنتخب، الحائز علي لقب أفضل لاعب في المباراة، أن الفوز كان ضروريا بصرف النظر عن الأداء، خصوصًا أن الفوز في بداية المسابقة يعطي المنتخب دفعة قوية في باقي المباريات، وأرجع حسن اهتزاز الأداء إلي النقص الحاد في صفوف المنتخب للإصابات، مثل: محمد أبوتريكة، ومحمد شوقي، ومحمد زيدان، وجميعهم عناصر أساسية في المنتخب.

عدد من الجماهير يقودهم المشجع عمرو مصطفي فهمي، هاجموا عصام الحضري، حارس المرمي، بشدة قبل المباراة وأثناء الشوط الأول، وهو ما أثار استياء أعضاء الجهاز الفني للمنتخب، الذين ظهرت عليهم علامات الغضب من الهتافات. 

حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب ظل واقفًا طوال شوطي المباراة كما هي عادته، وبدت عليه علامات القلق بعد تقدم منتخب الكونغو بهدف، ورفض الجلوس حتي أطلق الحكم صافرة النهاية، وبعدها انشغل بالتسجيل مع القنوات الفضائية.

من جهة ثانية غادرت أمس بعثة المنتخب في الثالثة عصرًا إلي اليمن، ومنها إلي جيبوتي استعدادًا للقاء منتخبها في الجولة الثانية المقررة يوم الجمعة المقبل. 

وتضم البعثة 22 لاعبا هم: عصام الحضري، ومحمد عبدالمنصف، ومحمد صبحي، ومحمود فتح الله، ووائل جمعة، وأحمد حسن، وعبدالعزيز توفيق، وعمرو زكي، وعماد متعب، وحسام غالي، وأحمد سمير فرج، وأحمد عيد عبدالملك، وأحمد المحمدي، وهاني سعيد، وحسني عبدربه، وأمير عزمي مجاهد، وشيكابالا، وإسلام عوض، ومحمد فضل، وهاني سعيد، وحسن مصطفي، ومحمد إبراهيم. 

وقرر الجهاز الفني الإبقاء علي أمير عبدالحميد، وشريف عبدالفضيل، ومحمد عبدالشافي، وأحمد عبدالرؤوف، وعبدالسلام نجاح، وعبدالله السعيد بالقاهرة، علي أن يقوم كمال عبدالواحد، مدرب اللياقة البدنية بتدريبهم، لحين عودة المنتخب.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



سمير زاهر :
اجتماعات مع روابط مشجعي الأندية لتدعيم المنتخب





أوضح سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد أنه حزين من التصرف غير المسئول من بعض الجماهير التي ظلت تهتف ضد عصام الحضري حارس مرمي المنتخب الوطني طوال مباراة الفريق مع الكونغو والتي انتهت بفوز منتخبنا 2/1 ونسبت الهتافات العدائية ضد حارس مرمي المنتخب في خلق جو متوتر بين جميع اللاعبين الذين أصابتهم حالة من عدم التركيز. 

وقال انه سيكلف أحد المسئولين بالاتحاد بعقد اجتماع مع جميع روابط مشجعي الأندية للاتفاق علي كيفية تدعيم المنتخب خلال المرحلة القادمة في ظل وجود عصام الحضري لأنه من غير المعقول نقل مباريات المنتخب الرسمية خارج القاهرة بسبب قلة من الجماهير التي تسبب في خروج اللاعبين عن تركيزهم.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



نوفو مدرب الكونجو :
 أحرجنا بطل أفريقيا
وخسرنا للأخطاء الدفاعية





أكد باتريس نوفو المدير الفني لمنتخب الكونغو.. أن فريقه لعب المباراة بصورة جيدة للغاية وامتلكنا الكرة وسيطرنا علي منطقة المناورات واستطعنا ايقاف بطل أفريقيا في ملعبه ووسط جمهوره. ولولا الأخطاء الدفاعية لما جاء هدفا المنتخب المصري الذي فاز بالخبرة. 
عموماً.. درست المنتخب المصري جيداً وسألعب للفوز في مباراة العودة ولن أترك الفرصة تضيع مني. 
أضاف.. المهم من يفوز في النهاية وسأعمل كل جهدي أنا وفريقي علي انتزاع بطاقة المرور للدور الثاني للتصفيات. 
قال إنه شعر بأن الفوز قريب جداً حتي منتصف الشوط الثاني خاصة ان فريقه أصبح يلعب كرة سريعة ومباشرة ولكن وفي غفلة من الدفاع استطاع عمرو زكي لاعب المنتخب المصري أن يغير دفة المباراة بهدف في مرمانا. 
قال إن هذا الهدف لم يهز ثقة لاعبينا في أنفسهم لكن الهدف الثاني كان مفاجأة وجاء بعد ضغط من المنتخب المصري مما أدي لضياع فوز كان بين أيدينا وأنا حزين جداً لضياع النقاط الثلاث في اللحظات الأخيرة. 
وقد أثني نوفو علي أداء لاعبي الإسماعيلي بالمنتخب وهنأهم جميعاً. 
وقال الكابتن أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة الحمد لله علي الفوز مؤكد أن هدف الكونغو جعل المهمة صعبة علي لاعبينا. 
أضاف شعرت أن لاعبينا كانوا في حالة استرخاء.. ولم يفيقوا إلا في الشوط الثاني عندما شعروا بالخطر. 
أما حازم الهواري عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد فقال إن المباراة كانت صعبة وعموماً البداية دائماً تكون هكذا ومنتخبنا لم يلعب مباريات منذ كأس الأمم وكان لابد من الانتقال من جو الفرحة لأرض الواقع والشوط الأول جاء صعباً ومفاجئاً ولكن في الشوط الثاني الخبرة حسمت المباراة لصالحنا.. وهذا درس يجب أن نستوعبه للاستعداد جيداً للمباريات القادمة. 
قال محمد شوقي نجم المنتخب الذي غاب للاصابة المهم النتيجة وليس الأداء الذي جاء غير مقنع وطبيعي أن غياب العديد من اللاعبين كان له أثر علي أداء الفريق. .‏ 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



زاهر ما حدث خلف مرمى الحضري مهزلة





قال سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم إن هجوم الجماهير بالهتافات على حارس المنتخب عصام الحضري خلال لقاء الكونجو الديموقراطية يعد مهزلة. وأضاف زاهر لـFilGoal.com عقب فوز الفراعنة بهدفين لهدف في انطلاقة التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم أنه بصدد البحث عن علاج لمثل تلك التصرفات من الجمهور.

وتابع "المشجع دوره مساندة المنتخب، وليس مقبولا أن يتفرغ لمهاجمة حارس مرمى بلاده .. أستعجب من كونهم أرهقوا أنفسهم واشتروا تذاكر لإهانة الحضري". وأبدى زاهر استغرابه من كون هؤلاء المشجعين جزء من رابطة جماهير النادي الأهلي، والتي لا تزال تعاقب الحضري منذ انتقاله إلى سيون السويسري.


وأيد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس مرمى المنتخب المصري كلمات زاهر، مشددا على ضرورة عقاب تلك الفئة من الجماهير. وأشار سليمان إلى أن الجمهور الذي وقف خلف مرمى الحضري لم يكن حاضرا لتشجيع مضر، مضيفا "من لا يرغب في مساندة الفريق فلا يرهق نفسه بالحضور".

وانتقل زاهر للحديث عن المباراة، كاشفا عن رضاه التام فيما يتعلق بالنتيجة بالرغم من البداية المتعثرة للمنتخب والتي كادت تكلفه نقاط المباراة. وأكمل "افتقدنا نصف قوام منتخب كأس الأمم، ولذا يحتاج الفريق لبعض الوقت للانسجام، كما أننا واجهنا أقوى منافسينا ولذا ظهرنا بشكل أقل نسبيا من المتوقع".



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب في جيبوتي اليوم.. والمباراة الجمعة
صقر وزاهر للاعبين: ننتظر التأهل للمونديال





يغادر منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم إلي جيبوتي في الثالثة عصر اليوم عن طريق اليمن لأداء المباراة الثانية في تصفيات كأس العالم والتي ستقام في الثالثة عصر الجمعة القادم. 

ويرأس البعثة الكابتن أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة وتضم حسن شحاتة مديرا فنيا وشوقي غريب مدربا عاما وحمادة صدقي مدربا مساعدا وأحمد سليمان مدربا لحراس المرمي وسمير عدلي مديرا إداريا ود. أحمد ماجد طبيبا ود. حسام الإبراشي اخصائيا للعلاج الطبيعي وحسنين حمزة مدلكا وعبدالله سيد للأعمال المعاونة و22 لاعبا سيتم إعلان أسمائهم اليوم من بين ال 28 لاعبا الموجودين في المعسكر. 

وكان الجهاز الفني قد علم بنتيجة مباراة مالاوي وجيبوتي التي أقيمت في مالاوي وانتهت بفوز كاسح لأصحاب الأرض 8/1 رفض الجهاز الفني التعليق علي النتيجة وأكد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي أنه لا يمكن الحكم علي مستوي فريق من نتيجة مباراة واحدة. 

وكان المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة وسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة وأحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق قد اجتمعوا مع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني بمناسبة انطلاق مشوار تصفيات كأس العالم. قال المهندس حسن صقر إن التأهل لكأس العالم هو طموح كل المصريين بعد أن أكد المنتخب المصري جدارته بالتربع علي عرش بطولات كأس الأمم الإفريقية. 

أشار إلي أن المصريين والقيادة السياسية تنتظر تحقيق هذا الحلم الكبير خاصة أن كأس العالم يقام في القارة الإفريقية. وأكد المهندس حسن صقر دعمه للمنتخب في هذا المشوار الطويل والصعب. 

بينما أكد سمير زاهر ثقته الكبيرة في الجهاز الفني واللاعبين وقدرتهم علي تحقيق هذا الحلم الكبير.  وأشار إلي أن قلقه علي المنتخب يأتي من المشاكل الكثيرة التي أحاطت به في الأيام الأخيرة سواء الغيابات الكثيرة للإصابة أو تمارض بعض النجوم وهروبهم أو المشاكل التي واجهت البعض بالإضافة إلي إقامة مباريات المرحلة الأولي من التصفيات في يونيو بعد موسم طويل مرهق وشاق..قال سمير زاهر إنه برغم قلقه فإنه متفائل بالمجموعة الجديدة التي اختارها حسن شحاتة فهم يملكون الحماس والرغبة الأكيدة في إثبات وجودهم.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



بعثة المنتخب الوطني تغادر القاهرة اليوم
في طريقها إلي جيبوتي لمواجهة منتخبها الجمعة المقبل





متابعة‏:‏ حسن خلف الله  .. : تغادر القاهرة في الثالثة بعد ظهر اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم متجهة إلي جيبوتي استعدادا لمواجهة منتخبها يوم الجمعة المقبل في الجولة الثانية بالمجموعة رقم‏12‏ للتصفيات المؤهلة إلي نهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا‏,‏ وكأس الامم الافريقية بأنجولا بداية العام ذاته‏.‏

ويرأس بعثة المنتخب الوطني أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة‏,‏ وتضم الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني وشوقي غريب المدرب العام‏,‏ وحمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي وسمير عدلي المدير الاداري وأحمد ماجد طبيبا وحسام الابراشي للعلاج الطبيعي‏,‏ وكمال عبدالواحد مدرب اللياقة البدنية وحسنين حمزة المدلك وعبدالله السيد عامل الأدوار‏,‏ بالاضافة إلي‏23‏ لاعبا من بين الـ‏28‏ لاعبا الموجودين في معسكر الفريق حتي يوم أمس وعقب انتهاء مباراة الكونجو الديمقراطية في الجولة الاولي من التصفيات باستاد القاهرة‏,‏ حيث قرر الجهاز الفني اعلان الأسماء المسافرة إلي جيبوتي صباح اليوم‏.‏

وسوف تصل البعثة إلي جيبوتي عبر اليمن التي تستغرق الرحلة اليها ثلاث ساعات ونصف تقريبا ويجلس بها الفريق ساعتين ترانزيت قبل أن يستقل الرحلة المتجهة إلي جيبوتي والتي تستغرق مدتها ساعة‏.‏

ويعد منتخب جيبوتي الذي سيواجهه المنتخب الوطني أضعف فرق المجموعة علي الاطلاق التي تضم مالاوي والكونجو الديمقراطية وخسر في الجولة الاولي‏8/1‏ أمام مالاوي وتحتل جيبوتي المركز رقم‏179‏ في تصنيف الفيفا الأخير‏,‏ وخاضت جيبوتي التصفيات التمهيدية لكأس العالم الماضية بألمانيا والتقت مع الصومال ولعبا مباراة واحدة فقط في جيبوتي انتهت بفوز صعب لاصحاب الارض‏1/‏ صفر قبل نهاية اللقاء بخمس دقائق عن طريق ياسين حسين مهاجم فريق العقارية الجيبوتي وتم الغاء المباراة الأخري بسبب ظروف الحرب في الصومال وخاضت جيبوتي العام الماضي تصفيات بطولة كأس للمنتخبات ولعبت مباراتين خسرت فيهما من جزر القمر‏4/2‏ ومن اليمن‏4/1‏ لتودع التصفيات وشاركت جيبوتي في بطولة كأس سيكافا للأمم عام‏2006‏ وخاضت‏3‏ لقاءت خسرت فيها جميعا من مالاوي‏3/‏ صفر‏.‏ ويبدو ان مالاوي قدرها دائما ومن اثيوبيا‏4/‏ صفر ومن تنزانيا‏3/‏ صفر‏.‏

ولم تنجح جيبوتي في التأهل لنهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية طوال تاريخها ولم تلتق جيبوتي مع مصر في أي مباراة رسمية أو ودية طوال تاريخ المنتخبين‏,‏ ويذكر أيضا ان المباراة بينهما هذه المرة ستقام علي ملعب من النجيل الصناعي‏.‏

ويذكر أيضا أن هذا هو الدور التمهيدي أو الاول من هذه التصفيات حيث تم تقسيم الفرق المشاركة إلي‏12‏ مجموعة يتأهل الاول منها إلي الدور الثاني والاخير يضاف إليهم أفضل‏8‏ فرق من أصحاب المركز الثاني في المجموعات الـ‏12‏ ليكتمل العدد إلي‏20‏ فريقا يتم تقسيمها إلي‏5‏ مجموعات تضم كل مجموعة‏4‏ فرق يتأهل الأول من كل مجموعة إلي كأس العالم بجنوب افريقيا في المقاعد الخمسة عن القارة السمراء‏,‏ ويتأهل أصحاب المراكز الثلاث الاولي إلي كأس الامم الافريقية بأنجولا بداية‏2010.‏ 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



شحاتة يستبعد السعيد ، عبد الفضيل 
من حسابات مباراة جيبوتى





خرج كل من عبد الله السعيد ، شريف عبد الفضيل لاعبا الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادى الإسماعيلى من حسابات الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب إستعدادا لمباراة جيبوتى والمقرر لها يوم الجمعة القادمة .

وإستبعد شحاتة اللاعبين من ضمن قائمة ست لاعبين مستبعدين ستؤدى التدريبات تحت إشراف مسئولى العلاج الطبيعى لحين عودة المنتخب من رحلة جيبوتى التى ستنطلق إبتداء من اليوم .

موقع ismaily online يتمنى كل التوفيق لجميع لاعبى الإسماعيلى وأن ينجح كل من عبد الله السعيد ، شريف عبد الفضيل فى إثبات وجودهم خلال الفترة المقبلة وأن يكون لهم مكانة فى تشكيلة المنتخب الأساسية .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



استعداد خاص لجيبوتي
زاهر يبحث مع صقر نقل مباريات المنتخب خارج القاهرة
شحاتة سعيد بالوجوه الجديدة وتخطي الكونغو





 بعد الفوز الصعب والمهم جدا الذي حققه منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم علي منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية العنيد 2/..1 بدأ رحلة البحث عن الفوز الثاني في المجموعة الثانية عشرة أمام منتخب جيبوتي في المشوار الصعب والطويل للتأهل لمونديال جنوب إفريقيا .2010 

ويستأنف الفريق تدريباته عصر اليوم في جيبوتي استعدادا لمباراة الجمعة والتي ستقام بالاستاد الوطني بالعاصمة جيبوتي في الثالثة عصر الجمعة القادم وهو ملعب تارتان ويتسع ل 10 آلاف متفرج فقط. 

وكان المنتخب قد غادر القاهرة بعد ظهر أمس في طريقه إلي جيبوتي عن طريق اليمن.. ويرأس البعثة أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة وتضم حسن شحاتة مديرا فنيا وشوقي غريب مدربا عاما وحمادة صدقي مدربا مساعدا وأحمد سليمان مدربا لحراس المرمي ود. أحمد ماجد طبيبا ود. حسام الإبراشي للعلاج الطبيعي وحسنين حمزة للتدليك وعبدالله سيد للخدمات المعاونة و22 لاعبا هم: عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد صبحي وهاني سعيد ومحمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة وأمير عزمي مجاهد وحسن مصطفي ومحمد إبراهيم وأحمد المحمدي وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي وأحمد حسن وأحمد سمير فرج وعبدالعزيز توفيق وإسلام عوض وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب ومحمد فضل وشيكابالا. 

وأبقي حسن شحاتة علي ستة لاعبين في القاهرة للتدريب مع كمال عبدالواحد إخصائي اللياقة البدنية وهم أمير عبدالحميد وشريف عبدالفضيل ومحمد عبدالشافي وعبدالسلام نجاح وعبدالله السعيد وأحمد رءوف علي أن ينضموا للفريق عقب عودته من جيبوتي الأحد. 

وكان المنتخب قد عبر موقعة الكونغو الديمقراطية بصعوبة كبيرة في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي عاني منها الفريق قبل وأثناء المباراة سواء الغيابات الكثيرة للاصابة أو التمارض والهروب.. وأثناء المباراة بسبب الهتافات العدائية ضد عصام الحضري وحسن شحاتة. 

مشكلة الجماهير 
وبحث سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة مع المهندس حسن صقر عن طريقة لحل مشكلة الجماهير التي تقف ضد المنتخب وتتم دراسة اللعب خارج القاهرة بالإسكندرية أو بورسعيد من خلال التفاوض مع الفيفا.  وعبر زاهر عن شكره العميق للمشير محمد حسين طنطاوي وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي الذي وافق علي حضور 25 ألف متفرج من أبناء القوات المسلحة وساندوا المنتخب بقوة.. 

كما شكره لحرصه علي حضور المباراة. وأكد زاهر أن الفوز علي الكونغو كان انجازا بكل المقاييس في ظل كل هذه الظروف الصعبة والغريبة. قال إنه سعيد جدا باجتياز هذه المباراة خاصة أن بعض المنتخبات الكبيرة تعثرت من بينها تونس التي انهزمت علي أرضها من بوركينا فاسو. قال إن المنتخب عاني من غياب 7 من أعمدته الرئيسية من الفريق الذي فاز بكأس الأمم الإفريقية الأخيرة بغانا وأن الفترة القادمة ستشهد الانسجام بين الجدد والقدامي. 

أما حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب فأعرب عن سعادته الكبيرة باجتياز عقبة الكونغو الديمقراطية مؤكدا أن هذا الفوز سيمثل دفعة قوية وكبيرة من أجل استكمال مشوار التصفيات بنجاح. قال إن فريق الكونغو جيد ومنظم ويجمع بين اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة والشباب ويقوده مدرب جيد وهو الفرنسي باتريس نوفو الذي يعرف الكثير عن الكرة المصرية لأنه عمل مدربا للإسماعيلي الموسم قبل الماضي. 

أشار إلي أن صعوبة المباراة كانت تكمن في عدة أشياء أولها الظروف التي واجهها الفريق من غيابات مؤثرة وانتهاء الموسم الكروي وانشغال بعض اللاعبين بمشاكل الانتقالات.. ولذلك عملنا حسابنا وفكرنا في البدائل واخترنا 30 لاعبا من بينهم من 7 إلي 9 وجوه جديدة. 

تغييرات موفقة 
وحول تفاوت الأداء خلال المباراة قال حسن شحاتة: لابد أن يدرك الجميع أن المنتخبات الإفريقية تلجأ إلي الحرص الشديد عندما تلعب أمام منتخبنا في القاهرة.. فتلعب بدفاع المنطقة والاعتماد علي الهجمات المرتدة.. وحاولنا في الشوط الأول اختراق الدفاع الكونغولي من الأجناب ولكن بعض اللاعبين لم يكونوا في حالتهم الطبيعية ومن بينهم أحمد المحمدي الذي مثل مستواه علامة استفهام كبيرة وسوف أتعرف علي أسباب ذلك!! 

قال إن الأداء في الشوط الثاني تحسن وزادت الفاعلية الهجومية بعد أن أجرينا ثلاثة تغييرات موفقة في توقيتات مناسبة جدا فأحرزنا التعادل عن طريق عمرو زكي ثم حققنا الفوز بهدف صعب وجميل لأحمد عيد عبدالملك. ووعد حسن شحاتة بتحسن المستوي في المباريات المقبلة بعد أن يثبت اللاعبون الجدد أقدامهم بعد مشاركتهم الأولي التي كانت موفقة علي حد كبير خاصة أحمد سمير فرج وعبدالعزيز توفيق. 

وحول المنافسة في المجموعة ال 12 قال إنه لن ينظر إلي المنافسين وإنما سيركز فقط علي حسم نتائج اللقاءات الثلاثة القادمة مع جيبوتي يوم الجمعة القادم ثم مع مالاوي ذهابا وعودة يومي 14 و22 يونيو لحسم تذكرة التأهل المباشرة إلي الدور النهائي الصعب والحاسم دون النظر لآخر مباراة مع الكونغو في سبتمبر القادم في كينشاسا. 
وحول الاستعدادات لجيبوتي قال إن هزيمة الفريق الكبيرة أمام مالاوي 1/8 لا تعني أن الفريق سيكون صيدا سهلا والمباراة ستكون صعبة نسبيا لأن الفريق يلعب علي أرضه وعلي ملعبه "الترتان" وفي أجواء حارة جدا لكننا سنلعب للفوز. 

المنافس الأقوي 
وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام إن الفوز علي الكونغو الديمقراطية كان مهما جدا لأن الفريق الكونغولي هو المنافس الأقوي والأخطر في المجموعة لاسيما أن الصراع علي بطولة المجموعة سيكون معه بصرف النظر عن الفوز الكبير الذي حققه مالاوي علي جيبوتي 8/.1 

وأكد حمادة صدقي أن هذا الفوز سيمثل دفعة كبيرة نحو استكمال مشوار تصفيات المونديال بنجاح. وأشاد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بمستوي عصام الحضري برغم الضغوط الشديدة التي تعرض لها وهتافات الجماهير ضده. وقال أحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب إنه سعيد جدا بالأداء القوي للاعبي المنتخب وقال إن ضربة البداية دائما تكون صعبة خاصة أن الفريق الكونغولي منافس قوي ويضم مجموعة متميزة من اللاعبين المحترفين.  



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب الوطني يؤدي تدريبه الأول
اليوم في جيبوتي بـ‏22‏ لاعبا فقط
شحاته‏‏ شعرت بالخطر أمام الكونجو‏..‏
ولكن لم أفقد الأمل في أن الفوز سيأتي





من مباراة إلي مباراة‏,‏ يحاول الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني تهيئة لاعبيه بعد أن حملوا أمتعتهم أمس متجهين إلي جيبوتي إستعدادا لمواجهة يوم الجمعة المقبلة ضمن الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة رقم‏12‏ بالتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلي نهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب إفريقيا‏.‏

ويؤدي المنتخب الوطني تدريبه الأول اليوم في جيبوتي وفقا لبرنامجه الذي سيشمل تدريبا يوميا واحدا فقط حتي موعد المباراة التي ستقام علي ملعب من النجيل الصناعي‏,‏ وستضم تدريبات الفريق اليوم‏22‏ لاعبا فقط بعد أن إستبعد شحاته‏6‏ لاعبين قبل السفر أمس وهم‏..‏ أمير عبدالحميد وعبدالله السعيد وشريف عبدالفضيل ومحمد عبدالشافي وأحمد رءوف وعبدالسلام نجاح‏.‏

ومما لاشك فيه أن درس وأجواء مباراة الكونجو الديمقراطية التي لعبها المنتخب الوطني أمس الأول وتخطي منافسه فيها بفوز جاء من رحم المعاناة‏,‏ جعلت الجهاز الفني لديهم طموح أكثر في تعديل الصورة في من حيث الأداء في اللقاء المقبل باعتبار أن ضربة البداية دائما تكون صعبة‏,‏ وهذا ماأكده حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن الفوز في المباراة الأولي يحمل شقين دائما أهمهما هو الشق المعنوي بالنسبة للاعبين‏,‏ لأن كثيرا ماخسرت فرق في البداية ولكن تأهلت في مباريات كثيرة من التصفيات سواء في إفريقيا أو خارجها‏,‏

ولكن كل أملنا كجهاز فني كان منصبا علي ألا يحدث مايعكر صفو حلم التاهل إلي كأس العالم‏,‏ حيث قال شحاتة إنه شعر بالخطر بسبب إهدار لاعبيه العديد من الفرص السهلة التي سنحت لهم طوال شوط المباراة الأول لدرجة أنني لم أستطع التحكم في إنفعالاتي وحتي قبل تأخرنا بهدف كنت قلقا خاصة أن منتخب الكونجو له مفاجاته مع منتخب مصر ومازال الكثيرون يتذكرون عام‏1974‏ عندما أطاح بنا من كأس الأمم الإفريقية باستاذ القاهرة‏.‏
‏
**‏ وأضاف شحاته‏:‏ توقعت دخول هدف في مرمي الحضري في الشوط الأول الذي إفتقدنا فيه التركيز والانسجام وبين الشوطين قلت للاعبين أمامكم‏45‏ دقيقة حياة أو موت‏,‏ وبالفعل تحسن الأداء في الشوط الثاني وكان هناك التزام فني داخل الملعب وسجلنا هدفين وضاعت أهداف أخري‏,‏ ونحن اجتهدنا من البداية حتي النهاية ولم نفقد الأمل في أن الفوز سيأتي في أي وقت‏.‏

أما شوقي غريب المدير العام فأرجع البداية المهتزة للمنتخب الوطني الي توقيت المباراة السييء الذي جاء بعد موسم شاق وفترة إعداد غير كافية‏,‏ ولكن المستوي سيتحسن تدريجيا خلال المباريات القادمة مع زيادة تجانس اللاعبين‏,‏ خاصة أن هناك تغييرات كثيرة طالت الفريق‏.‏

وبعيدا عن النواحي الفنية‏,‏ قال أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة ورئيس بعثة المنتخب الوطني في جيبوتي أنه يجب غلق صفحة الكونجو الديمقراطية والتركيز حاليا علي مباراة الجمعة المقبلة‏,‏ وبالفعل لأن كل جولة من التصفيات لها حساباتها الخاصة التي لابد ألاترتبط بسابقتها حتي لايحدث تراخ في الأداء‏,‏ وبالطبع يأتي كلام شاكر منطقيا‏,‏ خاصة أن التوقعات تشير إلي ان مواجهة الكونجو مع مالاوي لن تكون سهلة وربما تتغير مواقع وترتيب الفرق داخل المجموعة بعدها‏.‏

لقطات‏

**‏ أكد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي أن عصام الحضري لم يكن مسئولا عن الهدف الذي دخل مرماه بعد عدم التزام زملائه بالوقوف في حائط الصد أمام الكرة‏,‏ مما فتح الطريق للتسديد بقوة علي داخل شباكه‏.‏
‏
**‏ أشاد سمير عدلي مدير المنتخب بالمجهود الذي يقوم به مسئولو سفارة مصر في جيبوتي ليس من الآن ولكن قبل شهرين من خلال مخاطبات مستمرة لإنهاء جميع الترتيبات الخاصة بإقامة وتدريبات المنتخب‏.‏
‏
**‏ قال أحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب الوطني أن الأداء أمام الكونجو تأثر بالعديد من الأمور مثل الإصابات والإجهاد الذي ضرب الفريق‏,‏ نظرا لتوقيت المباراة الذي جاء عقب نهاية الموسم مباشرة‏.‏
‏
**‏ التوقيت في جيبوتي هو نفس توقيت القاهرة ولكن درجة الحرارة هي الأعلي‏.‏
‏
**‏ لم يلتق منتخبا مصر وجيبوتي من قبل في أي مباراة رسمية أو ودية‏. 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب الوطني يتدرب عندالحاج حسن
جوليد قبل لقاء جيبوتي بعد غد
شحاتة‏‏ جاهزون للعب تحت أي ظروف‏.
.‏ ولن نترك الفرصة للمنافس كي يستغلنا





وسط اجواد من الحرارة المرتفعة‏..‏ والرطوبة العالية النسبة‏,‏ يحاول المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم التأقلم علي الحياة في العاصمة جيبوتي قبل مباراته مع نظيره منتخب جيبوتي في الساعة الثالثة بعد ظهر بعد غد الجمعة المقبلة في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة رقم‏12‏ بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا‏,‏ فشتان بين الجو داخل فندق الاقامة وخارجه‏,‏ ولكن هذه الاجواء لم تؤثر في معنويات الفريق‏,‏ حيث قال حسن شحاته المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني‏:‏اننا جاهزون للعب تحت اي ظروف‏,‏ ولن ندع الفرصة للمنافس ان يحقق مايريد‏,‏ فبالتأكيد انهم يضعون في حساباتهم استغلال فرصة تأقلمهم علي اللعب في هذا المناخ‏,‏ وبالتالي كان تحديدهم موعد المباراة في الثالثة عصرا وهونفس التوقيت في القاهرة‏.‏

هذه كانت كلمات شحاتة‏,‏ ومن اجل تطبيقها والبحث عن الفوز الثاني في هذه التصفيات بعد تخطي الكونجو الديمقراطية‏ ,‏ يتدرب الفريق اليوم علي ملعب المباراة وهو الملعب الوطني بجيبوتي المسمي باستاد الحاج حسن جوليد علياسم رئيس الجمهورية السابق صاحب المحطات البارزة في تاريخ كفاح البلاد ضد الاستعمار‏,‏ وتم انتخابه كأول رئيس لجمهورية جيبوتي الجديدة‏,‏ ويتسعع لـ‏10‏ الاف متفرج وارضيته من النجيل الصناعي‏.‏

ومران اليوم هو الثاني للمنتخب الوطني علي ملعب المباراة والاخيرايضا في اطار البرنامج المحدد له هنا‏,‏ حيث سيكون تدريبه الثالث والاخيرغدا قبل المباراة علي ملعب اخر فرعي ارضيته من النجيل الطبيعي‏,‏ حتي يستقر الجهاز الفني في النهاية علي خطة وتشكيل اللقاء‏.‏

وسيركز الجهاز الفني خلاله علي النواحي البدنية اكثر بالنسبة للاعبين حتي تزداد درجة تحملهم ويتغلبون علي الظروف المناخية المعاكسة وكذلك اللعب علي النجيل الصناعي‏,‏ خاصة ان النواحي الفنية للفريق اصبحت واضحة المعالم بشكل كبير بعد ضربة البداية امام الكونجو‏,‏ ومن المتوقع ان يرتفع مستوي الاداء تدريجيا من مباراة لاخري‏,‏ حيث مازال امام المنتخب الوطني مباراتان متتاليتان خلال تجمعه الحالي في المرحلة الاولي من هذه التصفيات‏,‏ فبعد لقاء جيبوتي‏,‏ سيواجه مالاوي علي ملعبها يوم‏14‏ يونيو الجاري قبل ان يستضيفها في القاهرة يوم‏22‏ من الشهر نفسه‏.‏

وقال احمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرةورئيس البعثة ان منتخب مصر كجهاز فني ولاعبين يعملون جميعا من اجل الفوز وتحقيق حلم التأهل إلي كأس العالم ويتعاملون مع كل مباراة منفردة‏,‏ فقد اغلقت نهائيا صفحة مباراة الكونجو ولم يتبق منها في اجندتهم سوي الدروس المستفادة فقط‏,‏ حتي يتم علاج الاخطاء من خلالها‏.‏ واشاد شاكر بدور اعضاء السفارة المصرية في جيبوتي يتقدمهم السفير فرغلي عبدالحليم ومروة الحسيني القنصل العام ومايقدموه من دعم متواصل للفريق وتسهيل جميع الصعوبات امامهم

المنافس‏..‏ والقدر
تأسس اتحاد جيبوتي لكرة القدم عام‏1979,‏ و لكنها لم تنضم الي الفيفا الا عام‏1994‏ بعد تكوينها دوري محلي ومنتخب وطني‏,‏ ولايوجد لمنتخبات جيبوتي تاريخ يذكر في كرة القدم‏,‏ حيث لم تتأهل الي أي من بطولات الامم الافريقية من قبل أو كأس العالم‏,‏ و يضم المنتخب عددا من اللاعبين ابرزهم علي موسي‏,‏ واسماعيل فتحي‏,‏ واوكيشي عبدالرحمن ودايا حسن وخليف احمد وياسين حسين‏,‏ وتعد جيبوتي اضعف فرق المجموعة علي الاطلاق‏,‏ وتحتل جيبوتي المركز الــ‏179‏ في تصنيف الفيفا الاخير‏.‏

خاضت جيبوتي التصفيات التمهيدية في تصفيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ والتقت مع الصومال‏,‏ ولعبا مباراة واحدة فقط في جيبوتي انتهت بفوز صعب لاصحاب الارض‏1‏ ـ صفر قبل نهاية اللقاء بخمس دقائق عن طريق ياسين حسين مهاجم فريق العقارية الجيبوتي‏,‏ وتم إلغاء المباراة الاخري بسبب ظروف الحرب في الصومال‏,‏ ووصف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم‏(‏الفيفا‏)‏ هذاالفوز بأنه بداية صنعت به جيبوتي تاريخها في المباريات الدولية‏.‏ ولكن القدر لم يمهل منتخب جيبوتي كثيرا‏,‏حيث خسر في اولي مبارياته السبت الماضي بمجموعته في التصفيات الحالية امام مالاوي‏1‏ ــ‏8,‏ ولكنها ليست الخسارة الكبيرة الاولي التي يتعرض لهامنتخب جيبوتي خلال مشاركاته الدولية‏,‏ فقد شهدت مشاركته في بطولة كأس سيكافا للامم عام‏2007‏ خسارته من اوغندا صفر ــ‏7‏ في شهر ديسمبرالماضي‏,‏ كما خسر من رواندا في البطولة نفسها صفر ــ‏9‏ ويدرب منتخب جيبوتي المدير الفني الوطني حسين أحمد‏.‏

لقطات
يصدرفي جيبوتي صحيفتان فقط‏,‏ إجراهما باللغة العربية وتسمي جريدة القرن وتصدر مرتين في الاسبوع‏,‏ والصحيفة الثانية هي ناشيونال وتصدر‏3‏ مرات ايام السبت والاثنين والخميس‏,‏ وقالت عن المباراة انها تاريخية مع بطل افريقيا القادم بنجوم كثيرة يحمل امل الوصول الي كأس العالم الذي لم يوفق في تصفياته الاربع السابقة‏,‏ وطالبت الصحيفة الجماهيرفي جيبوتي بالحضور وتشجيع منتخب بلادهم‏.‏ يدير المباراة طاقم تحكيم من اريتريا ومن المقرر ان يصل اليوم‏.‏ ويحاول الجهاز الفني ابعاد حسني عبدربه عما يدورفي مصرحاليا بخصوص ازمته مع ستراسبورج‏,‏ وبدأ اللاعب نفسه يحاول ذلك ظاهريا‏,‏ ويحول الامر الي حوارضاحك حين يناديه احد فيرد‏:‏نعم‏..‏ معاك‏..‏ خطاب لي من الفيفا 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



سمير زاهر :
مليونا جنيه لكل لاعب 
مكافأة التأهل للمونديال





رصد سمير زاهر، رئيس اتحاد الكرة مليوني جنيه لكل لاعب بالمنتخب الوطني في حالة التأهل لنهائيات مونديال 2010 في جنوب أفريقيا، مشيرا إلي أنه اتفق مع عدد من رجال الأعمال منح المكافآت للاعبين فور التأهل لكأس العالم.

وأشار إلي أن اللائحة المالية الخاصة بمشوار المونديال سيتم مناقشتها في الاجتماع المقبل لمجلس الإدارة.. ولن تقل المكافأة عن مليوني جنيه لكل لاعب.

وقال: &#171;مثلما تم منحهم مليون جنيه عقب فوزهم ببطولة أمم أفريقيا في غانا 2008، فنحن قادرون علي صرف مليوني جنيه أخري في حالة التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم بعد 18 عاماً من آخر مشاركة في مونديال 1990.

وتابعك: إن التأهل لمونديال 2010 هو الهدف الأساسي لاتحاد الكرة، مؤكداً أنه سيتصدي لأي أزمة تحدث داخل الجبلاية من شأنها أن تؤثر سلباً علي اللاعبين أو الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني.

وانتقد زاهر الجماهير التي هاجمت حسن شحاتة، المدير الفني للمنتخب وعصام الحضري حارس المرمي المحترف في سيون السويسري خلال المباراة الأخيرة أمام الكونغو.. وقال: هذه الجماهير ليست وطنية ولا تريد خيراً لمنتخب بلدها.. مؤكداً أن من يهاجم أي عضو بالفريق الوطني في هذا التوقيت فإنه يكون مجرداً من الوطنية.

وشدد علي أن المنتخب الوطني قادر علي التأهل للمونديال بجهد عصام الحضري حارس المرمي وباقي اللاعبين وأفراد الجهاز الفني، وأشاد زاهر بموقف المشير محمد حسن طنطاوي وزير الدفاع بإصدار توجيهاته لرجال القوات المسلحة بحضور المباراة ومؤازرة المنتخب في المباراة.

وأكد زاهر دعمه الكامل لحسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الذي أبدي استياءه من الحملة المدبرة ضده، والتي تعرض لها في الفترة الأخيرة وأثرت سلبا علي المنتخب، مؤكدا أن جلسة أخري ستجمعه بالمدير الفني عقب العودة من جيبوتي.

ونفي زاهر أن يكون محمود الجوهري المدير الفني للاتحاد قد لوح بالاستقالة احتجاجا علي عدم تطبيق مشروع الدوري الأوليمبي في الموسم المقبل.. وأشار إلي أن جلسة ستجمعه مع الجوهري خلال ساعات لبحث المشروع، ومن ثم مناقشة الأمر مع مجلس الإدارة في الجلسة المقبلة.

واعترف زاهر بوجود حالة احتقان بين الجوهري وباقي أعضاء المجلس، لكنها لم تصل إلي مستوي الأزمة الصعبة، كما يتردد في الفترة الأخيرة، مؤكداً أن ما يحدث مجرد خلاف في وجهات النظر لمصلحة الكرة المصرية، وأشار زاهر إلي استمرار رؤساء اللجان الفرعية في عملهم الموسم المقبل.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب يتدرب علي نجيل صناعي بجيبوتي





يؤدي المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم أول تدريب له علي ملعب حسن جوليد الرئيسي بجيبوتي وهو من النجيل الصناعي استعداداً للمواجهة المرتقبة مع منتخب جيبوتي الجمعة القادم في ثاني مباريات الفريقين بتصفيات كأس العالم. 

كانت بعثة المنتخب قد وصلت إلي جيبوتي بعد رحلة شاقة استغرقت سبع ساعات ونصف الساعة قضت منها ساعتين في مطار صنعاء باليمن "ترانزيت". واستقبل البعثة الدكتور فرغلي عبدالحليم طه سفير مصر في جيبوتي ومحمود الحسيني الملحق بالسفارة المصرية بجانب نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة في البلد المضيف. 

لقيت البعثة ترحابا كبيرا من الجماهير ومسئولي الاتحاد في جيبوتي والذين وفروا كل سبل الراحة لافراد البعثة وتم استقبالهم بصالة كبار الزوار في المطار وتقيم البعثة في افخم فنادق جيبوتي والذي يقيم به حاليا الرئيس الصومالي. 
فضل الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة حسن شحاتة المدير الفني اراحة اللاعبين خاصة بعد الارهاق الذي حل عليهم بسبب طول الرحلة التي جاءت عقب مباراتهم مع الكونغو مباشرة. 

حرارة ورطوبة 
واجهت البعثة مشكلة كبيرة بسبب درجة الحرارة المرتفعة جدا والتي وصلت ل 40ْ م بجانب الرطوبة العالية التي تصل ل 80&#37; مما زاد من ارهاق جميع افراد البعثة. ود احمد شاكر رئيس البعثة انه رغم الارهاق ومشقة السفر الا ان جميع اللاعبين جاهزون لتحقيق فوز جديد والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث. 

قال إن الجهاز قرر اجراء تدريبات الفريق يوميا في نفس موعد اقامة المباراة الثالثة بعد الظهر حتي يتعود اللاعبون علي اللعب في مثل هذا الطقس الحار جدا. اضاف احمد شاكر ان الجهاز اغلق ملف مباراة الكونغو تماما وفتح ملف جيبوتي مشيرا إلي أن الخسارة التي لحقت بها امام مالاوي لا تشغلنا كثيرا ولا نفكر الا في الفوز والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الحرارة والرطوبة أكبر المشاكل
المران الاساسي للمنتخب اليوم
 استعدادا لجيبوتي الجمعة





يواصل منتخبنا الوطني الأول استعداداته في جيبوتي استعداداً لمباراته مع جيبوتي في الجولة الثانية لتصفيات المجموعة الثانية عشرة لمونديال 2010 والتي تقام بالاستاد الوطني "حسن جوليد" في الثالثة عصر الجمعة القادم. يؤدي الفريق مرانه الرئيسي في الثالثة عصر اليوم بنفس الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة وهو من "التارتان" وينتظم فيه كل اللاعبين ال 22 الذين سافروا مع الفريق.. ويركز حسن شحاتة ومعاونوه علي تعويد اللاعبين علي درجة الحرارة والرطوبة العالية وهي المشكلة الأكبر التي تواجه اللاعبين هناك. 

وحصل الجهاز الفني علي شريط مباراة مالاوي وجيبوتي التي انتهت بهزيمة ثقيلة لجيبوتي 1/8 وشاهد الجهاز شريط المباراة للتعرف علي الفريق المنافس. أكد حسن شحاتة أن هذه الهزيمة الكبيرة لا تعني أننا سنواجه منافساً سهلاً أو صيداً ثميناً ولكن لكل مباراة ظروفها وأن الفريق المنافسة سوف يستفيد من اللعب علي أرضه ووسط جمهوره.. لكنه أكد في نفس الوقت أنه سيلعب للفوز لأنه يريد أن يحسم بطاقة التأهل للدور النهائي مبكراً دون انتظار للمباراتين الاخيرتين في سبتمبر. 

وتشير الدلائل إلي أن المنتخب سيلعب المباراة بنفس التشكيل الذي بدأ به مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية واجتمع المدير الفني مع اللاعبين بحضور باقي أعضاء الجهاز الفني شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان وأشاد بأدائهم وكفاحهم في مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية.. كما عقد اجتماعا مع أحمد المحمدي للتعرف علي اسباب هبوط مستواه في مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية. 

وكان المنتخب قد وصل إلي جيبوتي مساء أمس الأول بعد رحلة طيران استغرقت أكثر من سبع ساعات تخللها ترانزيت لمدة ساعتين بمطار صنعاء.. وكان في استقبال البعثة بمطار جيبوتي السفير المصري الدكتور فرغلي عبدالحليم طه والملحق بالسفارة محمود الحسيني.. لقيت البعثة ترحيباً كبيراً من المسئولين والجماهير الجيبوتية التي سألت عن أبوتريكة. 

ويقيم المنتخب بأفخم فنادق جيبوتي. وتصل درجة الحرارة إلي نحو 40 درجة مئوية والرطوبة إلي أكثر من 75&#37;. وعلي الجانب الآخر يواصل منتخب جيبوتي والملقب بأبناء الساحل تدريباته تحت اشراف مدربه الوطني حسين أحمد والفريق كله من المحليين ولا يوجد به محترف واحد خارج البلاد. وطالب المدرب حسين أحمد لاعبيه بنسيان نتيجة مباراة مالاوي والتركيز من أجل تحقيق أفضل نتيجة مع المنتخب المصري بطل افريقيا. 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



جيبوتي استقبلت فريقنا .. بالرطوبة والحر الشديد
تدريبات ترويحية لمنتخب مصر..في حمام السباحة
إنقاذ اللاعبين من حريق بسيط.. في الأتوبيس





نجا نجوم منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم من حادثة كادت تسفر عن كارثة حقيقية لكن الله سلم وذلك عقب انتهاء مرانهم الأول في جيبوتي فأثناء عودته من ملعب ستاد حسن جوليد الذي ستقام عليه المباراة فوجئ اللاعبون بتصاعد الدخان من موتور الأتوبيس بصورة واضحة للغاية حتي دخل إلي داخل الأتوبيس نفسه فما كان من السائق إلا ان توقف بجوار الرصيف وأوقف المحرك تماما ونزل اللاعبون منه واستقلوا أتوبيسا آخر بعد ان تبين للسائق ان مروحة المحرك توقفت وأصابها العطب بسبب انقطاع السير المرتبط بها. 

والطريف ان الأتوبيس الآخر الذي استقله كان أصغر في الحجم من الأتوبيس المعطل فاضطر كابتن الفريق أحمد حسن الذي يحظي بشهرة غير عادية بين جماهير جيبوتي إلي ركوب سيارة الشرطة ومعه أمير عزمي مجاهد وإسلام عوض. 

أما عن استعدادات فريقنا فقد كثف الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدير الفني حسن شحاتة من جرعات الاستشفاء للتغلب علي حالات الارهاق والتعب والاجهاد من رحلة السفر الطويلة وأيضا الناتجة عن الارتفاع الشديد في الرطوبة والتي تستمر حتي اليوم من خلال تدليك اللاعبين والحصول علي قسط من الراحة بالسباحة بعد انتهاء المران لكل اللاعبين ومعهم الجهاز الفني الذي لا يفارق اللاعبين أبدا حتي ان الجميع حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان شاركوا في المران مثل اللاعبين تماما. 

وكان المران الأول للفريق قد استمر لمدة ساعة و30 دقيقة تقريبا واشتمل علي تدريبات خفيفة بالكرة وجزء من اللياقة البدنية ثم اختتم بتقسيمة شارك فيها كل اللاعبين. 

ووضح تأثر اللاعبين الشديد بدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة وأيضا الرطوبة حتي ان الجهاز الفني كان يسمح للاعبين بتناول جرعات كبيرة من المياه عقب كل فقرة من المران. 

حظي المران بمتابعة من بعض جماهير جيبوتي التي حرصت علي التقاط الصور التذكارية مع حسن شحاتة كما تواجد أيضا بعض من جنود قوات تابعة لدولة فرنسا متواجدة في جيبوتي. ومن جانبه أكد حسن شحاتة ان منتخبنا سيلعب للفوز بغض النظر عن أي ظروف وسيكون جاهزا وعلي أتم الاستعداد للمواجهة أمام جيبوتي. 

وأكد شوقي غريب أن ما يشهده الفريق حاليا من ضخ دماء جديدة سوف يزيد من قوة منتخبنا في المرحلة المقبلة لاسيما ان جميعهم سيحصل علي الفرصة كاملة في تلك الفترة مضيفا أنه لابد من اتباع سياسة الإحلال والتبديل بعد انتهاء كل بطولة كبيرة ولكن بطريقة منظمة وليست عشوائية للحفاظ علي الهيكل الأساسي للفريق. 

أما أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بالفريق فقال ان الحراس الثلاثة جاهزون ولا توجد أي فوارق بين هذا الحارس وذاك. وعلي جانب آخر رفض أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة ورئيس البعثة في جيبوتي تخصيص حراسة خاصة له من الشرطة بناء علي طلب اتحاد الكرة في جيبوتي مؤكدا انه ليس بحاجة لها والأهم تواجدها مع الفريق نفسه وإن أكد أحمد شاكر ان جيبوتي دولة آمنة بالفعل بعد ال 48 ساعة التي قضتها البعثة في جيبوتي وان تواجد الحراسة فقط لمنع ازدحام الجماهير حول اللاعبين المعروفين معظمهم في جيبوتي خاصة محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد زيدان وأحمد حسن والحضري وحسن شحاتة بالطبع. 

من جهة أخري وبرغم وجود منتخب مصر في جيبوتي إلا ان المفاجأة كانت في عدم وجود منتخب البلد المضيف في بلاده حيث وصل مساء أمس قادما من مالاوي وسيؤدي أول مران له اليوم في جيبوتي. 

لقطات 

* ينتظر الكابتن سمير عدلي تحديد موعد الاجتماع الفني للمباراة الذي سيحضره بصفته مديرا للفريق بمرافقة أحمد شاكر رئيس البعثة. 

* الجهاز الطبي بقيادة الدكتور أحمد ماجد ومعه الدكتور حسام الأبراشي مسئول العلاج الطبيعي يبذلان جهدا هائلا في ان يكون كل أعضاء الفريق من اللاعبين جاهزين تماما لمباراة الجمعة ومعهم بالطبع المدلك الخبرة الكابتن حسنين حمزة. 

* يسود المنتخب روح طيبة بين اللاعبين بعضهم البعض تتميز بالاحترام الشديد والالتزام بتعليمات قائد اللاعبين أحمد حسن. 

* الجالية المصرية في جيبوتي لا يتجاوز تعدادها 200 شخص لكن لها تواجد وحضور مميز وحرص معظمهم علي الحضور لمقر إقامة البعثة للترحيب بالفريق. 

* المباراة مذاعة تليفزيونيا في تمام الساعة الثالثة عصرا بتوقيت جيبوتي وهو نفس توقيت مصر تماما. 

* حي هيرون الذي يوجد به فندق الإقامة للبعثة هو أرقي أحياء دولة جيبوتي الصغيرة للغاية حيث لا يتجاوز تعداد سكانها 700 ألف نسمة وجماهير الكرة بها والصحافة اعتبروا حضور منتخب مصر بطل أفريقيا واللعب مع منتخبهم حدثا تاريخيا قد لا يتكرر مرة أخري. 

* الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر بقيادة حسن شحاتة قام بعد انتهاء أول مران بمعاينة غرف تغيير الملابس باستاد الحاج حسن جوليد أول رئيس لدولة جيبوتي. 

* يوجد في جيبوتي نبات طبيعي يطلق عليه اسم القات يتناوله السكان مثل الطعام تماما في الفترة من الساعة الثانية إلي الرابعة أو الخامسة مساء وخلال تلك الفترة تتوقف الحياة تماما في البلد حيث ان الذين يقبلون عليه هم الرجال تقريبا حيث يعطي شعورا بالنشوة والقوة. 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



جيبوتي يستدرج المنتخب في عز الحر
لا أحد يعرف سبب اللعب ظهرا في ملعب به أضواء كاشفة
المنتخب الوطني يؤدي مرانه الأول‏..
وشحاتة يؤكد استعداد فريقه للقاء 





لا أحد يعرف حتي الآن لماذا حدد اتحاد جيبوتي لكرة القدم الثالثة بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة المقبل ـ في عز الحر ـ موعدا لمباراة منتخب بلادهم مع المنتخب الوطني في الجولة الثانية من الدور الأول للتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا والتي يلعب الفريقان في المجموعة رقم‏12‏ بها إلي جانب منتخبي الكونغو الديمقراطية ومالاوي‏,‏ خاصة أن هذا التوقيت يمثل أصعب فترة خلال اليوم في المناخ الذي يسود البلاد حاليا ويشهد ارتفاعا في درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة‏.‏ يضاف إلي ذلك أن ملعب المباراة الذي تدرب عليه المنتخب أمس به أضواء كاشفة وأن مباريات الدوري في جيبوتي تقام ليلا‏!.‏

وكان تدريب أمس علي ملعب المباراة وفي نفس موعدها ـ وهو الأول للمنتخب الوطني في جيبوتي ـ بمثابة تجربة للأجواء المناخية التي من المتوقع التعرض لها خلال اللقاء‏,‏ وشتان الفارق بين الجو داخل الفندق وخارجه‏,‏ فما بالك بساعة ونصف الساعة من الجري بالكرة أو بدونها هي مدة المران الذي أداه الفريق‏.‏

ولكن هذه الأجواء لم تؤثر في معنويات الفريق‏,‏ وقال حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني‏:‏ إننا جاهزون للعب تحت أي ظروف‏,‏ ولن ندع الفرصة للمنافس ليحقق ما يريد‏,‏ فبالتأكيد أنهم يضعون في حساباتهم استغلال فرصة تأقلمهم علي اللعب في هذا المناخ‏,‏ وبالتالي كان تحديدهم موعد المباراة في الثالثة عصرا وهو نفس التوقيت في القاهرة‏.‏

هذه كانت كلمات شحاتة ومن أجل تطبيقها والبحث عن الفوز الثاني في هذه التصفيات بعد تخطي الكونغو الديمقراطية‏,‏ يتدرب الفريق اليوم مرة ثانية علي ملعب المباراة وهو الملعب الوطني الذي يحمل اسم الحاج حسن جوليد رئيس الجمهورية السابق صاحب المحطات البارزة في تاريخ كفاح البلاد ضد الاستعمار‏,‏ وتم انتخابه كأول رئيس لجمهورية جيبوتي الجديدة ويتسع لـ‏10‏ آلاف متفرج وأرضيته من النجيل الصناعي‏.‏

ومران اليوم هو الأخير للمنتخب الوطني علي هذا الملعب قبل اللقاء في اطار البرنامج المحدد له هنا‏,‏ وسيكون تدريبه الثالث والأخير غدا علي ملعب آخر فرعي أرضيته من النجيل الطبيعي حتي يستقر الجهاز الفني في النهاية علي خطة وتشكيل اللقاء‏.‏

ويركز الجهاز الفني خلال مران اليوم علي النواحي البدنية أكثر وأكثر بالنسبة للاعبين حتي تزداد درجة تحملهم ويتغلبوا علي الظروف المناخية المعاكسة وكذلك اللعب علي النجيل الصناعي‏,‏ خاصة أن النواحي الفنية للفريق أصبحت واضحة المعالم بشكل كبير بعد ضربة البداية أمام الكونغو‏,‏ ومن المتوقع أن يرتفع مستوي الأداء تدريجيا من مباراة لأخري‏,‏ ومازال أمام المنتخب الوطني مباراتان متتاليتان خلال تجمعه الحالي في المرحلة الأولي من هذه التصفيات‏,‏ فبعد لقاء جيبوتي سيواجه مالاوي علي ملعبها يوم‏14‏ يونيو الحالي قبل أن يستضيفها في القاهرة يوم‏22‏ من الشهر نفسه‏.‏

وقال أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة ورئيس البعثة إن المنتخب الوطني كجهاز فني ولاعبين يعملون جميعا من أجل الفوز وتحقيق حلم التأهل إلي كأس العالم ويتعاملون مع كل مباراة منفردة‏,‏ فقد اغلقت نهائيا صفحة مباراة الكونغو ولم يتبق منها في أجندتهم سوي الدروس المستفادة فقط حتي يتم علاج الأخطاء من خلالها‏.‏ وعن مسألة اللعب مع جيبوتي في هذا التوقيت الصعب‏,‏ قال شاكر‏:‏ لا نريد الاعتراض علي شيء وتعودنا دائما من اللعب في افريقيا علي مثل هذه الظروف المعاكسة‏,‏ ومنتخب مصر قادر إن شاء الله علي تخطي المسألة وتحقيق الفوز‏.‏

وأشاد شاكر بدور أعضاء السفارة المصرية في جيبوتي يتقدمهم السفير فرغلي عبدالحليم ومروة الحسيني القنصل العام وما يقدمونه من دعم متواصل للفريق وتسهيل جميع الصعوبات أمامهم‏.‏

تأسس اتحاد جيبوتي لكرة القدم عام‏1979,‏ ولكنها لم تنضم الي الفيفا الا عام‏1994‏ بعد تكوينها دوريا محليا ومنتخبا وطنيا‏,‏ ولايوجد لمنتخبات جيبوتي تاريخ يذكر في كرة القدم‏,‏ ولم تتأهل الي أي من بطولات الامم الافريقية من قبل أو كأس العالم‏,‏ ويضم المنتخب عددا من اللاعبين ابرزهم علي موسي‏,‏ واسماعيل فتحي‏,‏ واوكيشي عبدالرحمن ودايا حسن وخليف احمد وياسين حسين‏,‏ وتعد جيبوتي اضعف فرق المجموعة علي الاطلاق‏,‏ وتحتل جيبوتي المركز الــ‏179‏ في تصنيف الفيفا الاخير‏.‏

خاضت جيبوتي التصفيات التمهيدية في تصفيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ والتقت مع الصومال‏,‏ ولعبت مباراة واحدة فقط في جيبوتي انتهت بفوز صعب لاصحاب الارض‏1‏ ـ صفر قبل نهاية اللقاء بخمس دقائق عن طريق ياسين حسين مهاجم فريق العقارية الجيبوتي‏,‏ وتم إلغاء المباراة الاخري بسبب ظروف الحرب في الصومال‏,‏ ووصف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم‏(‏ فيفا‏)‏ هذاالفوز بأنه بداية صنعت به جيبوتي تاريخها في المباريات الدولية‏.‏ ولكن القدر لم يمهل منتخب جيبوتي كثيرا‏,‏ وخسر في اولي مبارياته السبت الماضي بمجموعته في التصفيات الحالية امام مالاوي‏1‏ ــ‏8,‏ ولكنها ليست الخسارة الكبيرة الاولي التي يتعرض لها منتخب جيبوتي خلال مشاركاته الدولية‏,‏ فقد شهدت مشاركته في بطولة كأس سيكافا للامم عام‏2007‏ خسارته من اوغندا صفر ــ‏7‏ في شهر ديسمبرالماضي‏,‏ كما خسر من رواندا في البطولة نفسها صفر ــ‏9‏ ويدرب منتخب جيبوتي المدير الفني الوطني حسين أحمد‏.‏



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



تحت شعار يدا واحدة للوصول لكأس العالم
منتخب مشجعي مصر في جيبوتي اليوم





توجه بعثة منتخب مشجعي مصر باسم كل المصريين ظهر اليوم إلي العاصمة جيبوتي لمساندة منتخبنا الوطني في استاد الحاج حسن جوليد تحت شعار يدا واحدة للوصول إلي كأس العالم‏ وكان لمنتخب مشجعي مصر وجود واضح ظهر بشكل إيجابي خلال مباراة منتخب مصر أمام الكونجو باستاد القاهرة الأمر الذي أثر ايجابيا علي اداء الفريق‏,‏ خاصة عصام الحضري الذي هتفت بعض الجماهير ضده‏.‏

الجدير بالذكر أن عدد اعضاء رابطة منتخب مشجعي مصر التي شكلت من أجل مساندة جميع المنتخبات الوطنية‏,‏ ومنها منتخب كرة القدم في جميع المنافسات وصل عدد أعضائها إلي‏250‏ ألف مشجع‏,‏ ومن المتوقع أن يزيد العدد في الفترة المقبلة‏.‏



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب الوطني يختتم اليوم استعداداته لجببوتي
شوقي غريب‏‏ نتعامل مع المباراة بجدية‏..
ولانعرف عنهم شيئا‏





في هدوء‏..‏ وبدون أي توترات أو أحداث جديدة‏,‏ يختتم اليوم المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم استعداداته لملاقاة نظيره منتخب جيبوتي في الثالثة من بعد ظهر الغد بالاستاد الوطني الحاج حسن جوليد في العاصمة جيبوتي ضمن الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة رقم‏12‏ بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب إفريقيا‏.‏

وختام هذه المرحلة من الاعداد أو التجهيز علي أرض المنافس سيشهد اقامة مران واحد أخير للفريق علي أحد الملاعب الفرعية‏,‏ وذلك بعد ان استنفد التدريبين المقررين له علي ملعب المباراة منذ وصوله‏,‏ وتأقلم اللاعبون ـ بشكل مطمئن ـ علي اللعب فوق نجيله الصناعي ووسط الاجواء المناخية الساخنة المحيطة به‏,‏ وبعد انتهاء هذا المران سيعقد الجهاز الفني مساء جلسة أو محاضرة للاعبين للحديث معهم فيما يتعلق بالنواحي الفنية والخططية المتعلقة باللقاء والادوار المطلوب تنفيذها‏,‏ خاصة ان المقدمات الحالية المتعلقة باقامة المباراة في أصعب فترة خلال اليوم هنا ـ فيما يتعلق بدرجة الحرارة ـ توضح ان المسألة تحتاج بذل مجهود مضاعف‏.‏

وعن التشكيل المتوقع لبدء اللقاء وامكانية مشاركة عمرو زكي من عدمها‏,‏ قال حسن شحاتة‏:‏ نعرف مسبقا كجهاز فني‏,‏ بل ان مصر كلها تعرف ايضا‏,‏ ان عمرو زكي لايفضل الدفع به في المباريات التي تقام علي ملاعب من النجيل الصناعي‏,‏ ولكن مرحلة التصفيات الحالية بها‏4‏ مباريات متتالية‏,‏ وان كانت هناك ظروفا قد تمنع مشاركته في احداها‏,‏ فان الفريق سيحتاجه في المباريات الاخري‏,‏ لذلك فان تجهيزه مع زملائه امر مطلوب‏,‏ وأضاف شحاتة‏:‏ ان عمرو يتدرب مع الفريق هنا بشكل طيب‏,‏ لذلك اتمني الا يشغل البعض انفسهم بالحديث عن امور لاتستحق الحديث‏,‏ فاللاعب سليم وعنصر مهم في صفوف المنتخب الوطني‏.‏

وفيما يتعلق بتشكيل لقاء الغد ايضا‏,‏ قال شوقي غريب‏:‏ ان الاختيارات لن تخرج عن اطار اللاعبين الـ‏14‏ الاساسيين والبدلاء الذين شاركوا في مباراتنا الاولي امام الكونجو الديموقراطية‏,‏ وهم‏:‏ عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي واللاعبون هاني سعيد‏,‏ وفتح الله‏,‏ ووائل جمعة‏,‏ وأحمد سمير فرج‏,‏ وأحمد المحمدي‏,‏ وأحمد حسن‏,‏ وحسام غالي‏,‏ وحسني عبدربه‏,‏ وعماد متعب وشيكابالا وأحمد عيدعبدالملك وعبدالعزيز توفيق وعمرو زكي‏,‏ مشيرا إلي ان القرار أو تشكيل المباراة سيتم اعلانه خلال المحاضرة التي سيعقدها الجهاز الفني للاعبين عقب صلاة الجمعة قبل المباراة‏.‏

وعن المنافس الجيبوتي وكيف يراه الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني قال غريب‏:‏ اننا نتعامل مع المباراة بجدية مثل أي مباراة نلعبها حتي لاننخدع جراء الثقة التي قد تنجم من الحديث عن ضعف المنافس‏,‏ خاصة وان المفاجأت دائما تأتي من الفرق الصغيرة‏,‏ وان لاعبي جيبوتي يدركون انهم سيلعبون امام بطل افريقيا لذلك سيحاولون الظهور بشكل طيب‏,‏ وللامانة نحن لا نعرف عنهم شيئا ولم نشاهد لهم اية مباريات ولا حتي مباراتهم امام مالاوي في الجولة الاولي بالمجموعة‏,‏ التي خسروا فيها‏8/1,‏ وكل ما لدينا معلومات عن الفرق بصفة عامة حصلنا عليها من خلال الحديث مع مسئولي السفارة المصرية هنا ولكنها ليست معلومات فنية‏.‏

وأضاف غريب‏:‏ انه مما لاشك فيه ان هناك فارق فنيا في الاداء بين المنتخب الوطني ونظيره الجيبوتي وهذا ما سنعمل علي استغلاله من اجل الفوز بالنقاط الثلاث التي تمثل هدفنا من هذه المباراة لاستكمال المشوار بنجاح في التصفيات‏,‏ لان الاحتفاظ بالصدارة وحسم المركز الاول يأتي أو يتحقق من الفوز في المباريات الخارجية‏.‏

أخبار متفرقة

ـ يدير المباراة طاقم تحكيم من اريتريا بقيادة ايمانويل ايوب‏,‏ والمساعدان رضا ميهاري كيروس وايمانويل كيفلاي والحكم الرابع تسفاي دانجو من اريتريا ايضا‏,‏ ومراقب المباراة البوروندي نسكيرا ليديا‏.‏

ـ الاجتماع الفني للقاء يعقد في الخامسة اليوم وحضره حكم ومراقب المباراة مع مندوبي الفريقين للاتفاق علي الترتيبات الخاصة وألوان الفانلات التي سيلعب بها كل فريق‏,‏ حيث ان الزي الرسمي لمنتخب جيبوتي هو الفانلة الخضراء والشورت الابيض والجوارب الزرقاء‏,‏ وبالتالي ربما يرتدي منتخب مصر الزي الابيض‏.‏

ـ وافق أحمد شاكر رئيس البعثة والجهاز الفني علي تلبية دعوة سفير مصر في جيبوتي الدكتور فرغلي عبدالعليم طه أمس علي العشاء الذي اعده مسئولو السفارة للاحتفاء ببعثة المنتخب الوطني‏.‏

ـ الجالية المصرية في جيبوتي تحرص دائما علي الوجود في تدريبات الفريق حاملين علم مصر‏,‏ ورغم قلة عددهم إلا أنهم يحاولون تقديم اية تسهيلات للبعثة في مقدمتهم عبدالغني القرشي وخالد ابو هرج وربيع حلمي ربيع‏.‏

ـ حرص عدد من سفراء الدول العربية الشقيقة في جيبوتي علي اللالتقاء بالبعثة المصرية داخل مقر اقامتها متمنيين التوفيق للفريق منهم سفراء السعودية والسودان وليبيا وفلسطين‏.‏ 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



صحيفة جيبوتية :
مباراة مصر ستكون حلم أو كابوس





القاهرة (رويترز)- محرر ياللاكورة- قالت صحيفة لا ناسيون الجيبوتية الناطقة بالفرنسية إن مباراة جيبوتي أمام مصر ستكون بمثابة "حلم أو كابوس" واعتبرتها "مباراة العام." 

ويستعد المنتخب المصري – بطل إفريقيا – لخوض مباراته الثانية ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية عشر في تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب إفريقيا أمام جيبوتي عصر الجمعة في العاصمة الجيبوتية. 

وأضافت الصحيفة أن درجة الحرارة المرتفعة ستكون هي الأمر الوحيد الذي سيؤرق المصريين في رحلتهم إلى جيبوتي التي تحتل المركز 179 في تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي (الفيفا). 

ومني منتخب جيبوتي بخسارة مذلة في الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة بثمانية أهداف مقابل هدف واحد أمام منتخب مالاوي المغمور وليس من المتوقع أن تسبب جيبوتي أي متاعب لأبطال إفريقيا. 

واجتاز المصريون موقفا صعبا أمام الكونغو الديمقراطية في الجولة الأولى وحقق الفراعنة الفوز 2-1 بعد أن كانوا متأخرين بهدف دون مقابل في القاهرة وسيسعى حسن شحاتة مدرب الفريق إلى تجنب أي مفاجآت غير سارة أمام منتخب جيبوتي الضعيف. 

ولن يشارك المهاجم عمرو زكي على الأرجح في المباراة التي تقام على ملعب حسن جوليد بالعاصمة جيبوتي المغطى بعشب صناعي بسبب معاناته من متاعب في ركبته تمنعه دائما من اللعب على أرضيات من هذا النوع.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



عباس يطالب شحاتة 
بعدم إشراك عمرو أمام جيبوتي 
علي  النجيل الصناعي





طالب ممدوح عباس، رئيس مجلس إدارة النادي حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني بعدم إشراك عمرو زكي مهاجم الفريق في مباراة جيبوتي المقبلة بالتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لمونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا خوفاً من تجدد إصابة الركبة نظراً لإقامة اللقاء علي النجيل الصناعي، والتي تؤثر بالسلب علي ركبة اللاعب.

وأجري عباس المتواجد حالياً في أوروبا اتصالاً هاتفياً بشحاتة قبل السفر إلي جيبوتي أبلغه فيه بخطورة مشاركة اللاعب في اللقاء ومدي التأثير السلبي علي احترافه بنادي ويجان الإنجليزي، خصوصاً أنه سيسافر إلي أنجلترا يوم 22 يونيو الحالي لأداء الاختبارات الطبية.

ووفقاً لمصدر مسؤول - رفض ذكر أسمه - فإن المجلس كان قد أرسل تقريراً طبيباً عن حالة اللاعب وعدم قدرته اللعب علي ملاعب النجيل الصناعي.

وأشار الدكتور مصطفي المنيري طبيب الفريق السابق إلي أن عمرو تأثر سلباً عندما شارك مع الفريق أمام سطيف الجزائري في الموسم الماضي، مؤكداً أن ركبة اللاعب تحسنت في الفترة الأخيرة بعد الراحة التي حصل عليها.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



شحاته : الفراعنة يخططون للهجوم الكاسح علي جيبوتي
عمرو زكي يؤكد استعداده للمشاركة بالمباراة من بدايتها
عبدربه سألتزم بقرار الفيفا
ولكن أتمني الاحتراف خارج مصر





وبرغم أن وقت التدريب لم يصل إلي 90 دقيقة خوفاً علي اللاعبين من الإجهاد والإرهاق بسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الرطوبة إلا أن الوقت المتبقي اشتمل علي فقرتين هامتين للغاية الأولي كانت عبارة عن الهجوم علي مرمي منتخب جيبوتي من كل الاتجاهات مرة من العمق وأخري من الجانبين وثالثة بالتمرير الطولي من خلف المدافعين وهكذا مما يؤكد أن حسن شحاتة يجهز فريقه للعب بهجوم كاسح ضد جيبوتي من بداية اللقاء لإحراز أهداف مبكرة قبل أن ينال الإرهاق من اللاعبين بسبب درجة الرطوبة المرتفعة جداً.. وحرص شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي علي توجيه اللاعبين أولاً بأول بالنسبة لوقت تمرير الكرة والتسديد علي المرمي وقام أحمد سليمان بتوجيه حراسه مع كل هدف يسكن الشباك خلال التقسيمة ويوضح ملاحظاته أولاً بأول. 

وكان الختام مع التقسيمة التي شارك فيها كل اللاعبين عدا الثنائي عصام الحضري وعمرو زكي حيث فضل حسن شحاتة عدم إشراكهما خوفاً من الإجهاد وإن أكد عمرو زكي نفسه وهو جالس بجوار رئيس البعثة أحمد شاكر علي مشاركته من بداية اللقاء موضحاً أنه تحت أمر الجهاز الفني فهو لاعب بالفريق وإذا قيل العب سيلعب أو أجلس احتياطياً سيجلس.. وهو ما كرره الدكتور أحمد ماجد الذي أكد عدم وجود ما يمنع أي لاعب من المشاركة أمام جيبوتي فالكل جاهز طبياً وفنياً ليس من خلال الفحوصات الطبية فقط ولكن من خلال الملعب الأكثر واقعية من أي شيء آخر. 

ووضح من خلال التدريبين الأخيرين للمنتخب أن القوام الأساسي للفريق لن يختلف في مباراة جيبوتي غداً عن لقاء الكونغو الأخير فلا خلاف علي حراسة عصام الحضري للمرمي مع التأكيد علي أن محمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد صبحي في فورمة هائلة أيضاً ويتدربان بجدية غير عادية مع أحمد سليمان وفي خط الدفاع هناك هاني سعيد ومحمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة وفي خط الوسط حسام غالي وحسني عبدربه وأحمد حسن والمهاجمان عماد متعب وعمرو زكي وفي الجهة اليمني أحمد المحمدي بينما الجهة اليسري لم يتم الاستقرار عليها بشكل أساسي وهل يدفع باللاعب أحمد سمير فرج في البداية أم يضع أمامه الموهوب شيكابالا ويكون علي حساب أحد لاعبي الوسط أو في حالة إذا ما كان علي حساب أحد لاعبي الدفاع فسوف يلعب بدون ليبرو أربعة في الخلف وكل هذه الأمور سوف تحسم نهائياً عقب المران الأخير اليوم الذي سيقام في أحد الملاعب الفرعية. 

وفي الوقت الذي تتم الاستعدادات الفنية علي أكمل وجه فإن رئيس البعثة أحمد شاكر يقوم بشحن اللاعبين معنوياً وتحفيزهم وتنبيههم بعدم الاستهانة بالخصم علي الإطلاق وضرورة مواصلة مشوار الانتصارات. 

من جهة أخري تضاربت الأقوال حول وصول منتخب جيبوتي صاحب الأرض إلي بلاده قادماً من إثيوبيا التي اتجه إليها للتدريب بها بعد الخسارة أمام مالاوي 1/8 وذلك هرباً من درجة الحرارة المرتفعة والرطوبة غير العادية وإن كان من المؤكد أنه سيتواجد اليوم في جيبوتي خاصة أن المسافة مع أديس أبابا لا تزيد علي 60 دقيقة فقط بالطائرة.. المثير أنه لا أحد يعرف حتي من سكان جيبوتي أي شيء بخصوص هذا الشأن بسبب عدم وجود صحف يومية في البلاد. 

أما الأكثر طرافة فهو أن المدير الفني لمنتخب جيبوتي دائم التغيير بسبب الهزائم المتكررة والدائمة وبأعداد كثيرة جداً من الأهداف وعمر أطول مدرب مع منتخب جيبوتي لا يطول علي مباراتين فقط وربما مباراة واحدة لذا تتوقع جماهير جيبوتي هزيمة ساحقة لفريقها والإطاحة بالمدير الفني محمد حسن جابوبي بعد هذا اللقاء. 

من جانب آخر أكد حسني عبدربه نجم منتخب مصر أنه لا يشغل باله مطلقاً بشأن أزمته الحالية التي تدور أحداثها في أروقة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم وهل سيعود إلي ستراسبورج ويذهب للأهلي بالتبعية باعتباره مباعاً للقلعة الحمراء أم سيبقي في الإسماعيلي؟ 

قال عبدربه إنه لا يفكر إلا في مباريات منتخب مصر حتي لا يتأثر تركيزه سلبياً إذا ما فكر في هذا الموضوع وإن أكد اللاعب أن خطواته معروفة ومحددة وهي الاحتراف الخارجي وعدم اللعب في مصر. 

قال عبدربه إنه كلاعب محترف سوف يلتزم بالقرار النهائي للفيفا أياً كان سواء لهذا النادي أو ذاك وإذا ما كان في صالح الأهلي فسوف يلتزم ولكنه سيطالب بإنهاء التعاقد والسماح له بالاحتراف بصورة ودية مع مسئوليه لأنه لا يريد اللعب في مصر بل إعادة تجربة الاحتراف. 

في الوقت نفسه نفي أحمد حسن كابتن منتخب مصر ومعه حسني عبدربه أيضاً كل ما يتردد عن تدخل الأول لإقناع الثاني حسني عبدربه بارتداء الفانلة الحمراء مؤكداً أن هذا الموضوع يخص حسني عبدربه فقط وهو الوحيد القادر علي حسمه بدون أي تدخلات من أحد إطلاقاً. 

قال أحمد حسن إن ما يكتب ليس له علاقة بالحقيقة نهائياً لأنه كلاعب محترف يفصل تماماً ما بين ناديه ومنتخب مصر الذي يتشرف بحمل شارة قائده المطلوب منه أن يدعم حفاظ اللاعبين علي التركيز في شيء واحد فقط هو مصلحة المنتخب الوطني. 

أكد أحمد حسن أن هذا الكلام العاري تماماً عن الصحة يؤثر بالسلب علي مسيرة المنتخب حيث يؤدي إلي حدوث فتنة بين جماهير منتخب مصر التي تنتمي إلي كل الأندية بالتبعية موضحاً أن الفريق يبدأ الآن مشوار الحلم المنتظر وهو الوصول إلي مونديال 2010 في جنوب أفريقيا وبالتالي مطلوب تضافر كل جهود المسئولين وأعضاء المنتخب من جهاز فني ولاعبين وجماهير وإعلام حتي نصل للهدف المنشود المفترض أن يكون في الصدارة قبل أي شيء آخر. 

لقطات 

* وصل طاقم التحكيم من إريتريا وهو مكون من إيوب إمانويل ومري كيروس وإيمانويل كيفلاي. 

* مؤتمر المصالحة الصومالية مازال منعقداً في الفندق الذي تقيم فيه بعثة منتخبنا الوطني والذي تحضره كل أطراف المعارضة الصومالية والرئيس الصومالي أيضاً وممثلون لجامعة الدول العربية والأمم المتحدة. 

* سفراء الدول العربية المختلفة في جيبوتي حرصوا علي الحضور إلي فندق كامبنسكي الذي تقيم به البعثة المصرية وقاموا بالشد من أزر الفريق وطلبوا من أحمد شاكر ضرورة استمرار المنتخب المصري علي هذا المنوال لأنه بات أمل العرب في تحقيق إنجاز عالمي قريباً بعد المستوي الذي وصل إليه الفريق في غانا .2008 

* السفير الليبي حرص علي إحضار كل أفراد أسرته لالتقاط صورة تذكارية مع اللاعبين في الفندق. 

* المؤتمر الفني للمباراة يعقد اليوم ويحضره أحمد شاكر رئيس البعثة والمكوك الذي لا يهدأ سمير عدلي. 

* أحمد حسن كابتن منتخب مصر أكد أن الله سلم في حادث الأتوبيس الذي تعرض له الفريق بعد أول مران للفريق في جيبوتي مؤكداً أنه كان شيئاً طريفاً بالنسبة له بشأن ركوبه في سيارة الشرطة 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



خطة هجومية للمنتخب في جيبوتي
الجهاز الفني يفضل راحة زكي والحضري‏25‏ دقيقة‏..
واصطدام لاعبي إنبي‏!‏

شوقي غريب‏‏ لا نعرف عن المنافس شيئا
 ولكن تصنيف الفيفا فأل حسن 





بالتدريب علي بعض الجمل الخططية والنواحي الفنية‏..‏ أدي منتخب مصر لكرة القدم أمس‏90‏ دقيقة جديدة من الإعداد لملاقاة نظيره منتخب جيبوتي في الثالثة من بعد ظهر الغد بالاستاد الوطني الحاج حسن جوليد في العاصمة جيبوتي ضمن الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة رقم‏12‏ بالتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏2010,‏ بجنوب إفريقيا‏,‏ ومران الأمس هو الثاني للمنتخب الوطني علي ملعب المباراة‏,‏ حيث يؤدي تدريبا أخيرا اليوم علي أحد الملاعب الفرعية‏.‏

وتمثلت النواحي الفنية التي أرادها الجهاز الفني من تدريب أمس التأكيد علي بعض الأدوار التي سيؤديها اللاعبون خلال اللقاء مع منح البعض الآخر أدوارا إضافية وتعليمات بكيفية المرونة في التعامل معها‏,‏ حيث تتجه النية للعب بخطة هجومية معتمدة علي طريقة‏2/4/4‏ أو التحول للأداء بها خلال المراحل الهجومية‏,‏ وذلك في حالة تقدم هاني سعيد للعب في الأمام لزيادة الكثافة الهجومية‏,‏ كما حدث في مباراة الكونغو واثمر الهدفين‏,‏ وبالتالي كان التأكيد علي وائل جمعة‏,‏ وفتح الله للقيام بدور قلبي الدفاع والتأمين من الخلف‏,‏ وكذلك كان هناك عمل آخر مع الخط الأمامي للاحتمالات المؤكدة فيما يتعلق بغياب عمرو زكي لأن المباراة ستقام علي ملعب من النجيل الصناعي‏.‏

وشهد المران إجراء تقسيمة بين اللاعبين حرص خلالها الجميع علي الأداء بجدية وبروح عالية رغم قساوة الظروف المناخية وارتفاع درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة‏,‏ لدرجة أن الحماس الزائد وراء اصطدام لاعبي إنبي إسلام عوض‏,‏ وعبدالعزيز توفيق بقوة في كرة مشتركة أدت إلي تعرض الأخير لكدمة في كتفه الأيمن‏,‏ ولكنها لم تعقه عن استكمال المران الذي لم يستكمله عصام الحضري‏,‏ وعمرو زكي بعد أن فضل الجهاز الفني اراحتهما قبل‏25‏ دقيقة من النهاية‏.‏

وعن التشكيل المتوقع لبدء اللقاء وإمكانية مشاركة عمرو زكي من عدمها‏,‏ قال حسن شحاتة‏:‏ نعرف مسبقا كجهاز فني ـ بل إن مصر كلها تعرف أيضا‏,‏ أن عمرو زكي لا يفضل الدفع به في المباريات التي تقام علي ملاعب من النجيل الصناعي‏,‏ ولكن مرحلة التصفيات الحالية بها‏4‏ مباريات متتالية‏,‏ وإن كانت هناك ظروف قد تمنع مشاركته في احداها‏,‏ فإن الفريق سيحتاجه في المباريات الأخري‏,‏ لذلك فإن تجهيزه مع زملائه أمر مطلوب‏,‏ وأضاف شحاتة‏:‏ أن عمرو يتدرب مع الفريق هنا بشكل طيب‏,‏ لذلك أتمني ألا يشغل البعض أنفسهم بالحديث عن أمور ليس بها ما يستحق الحديث‏,‏ فاللاعب سليم وعنصر مهم في صفوف المنتخب‏.‏

وفيما يتعلق بتشكيل اللقاء أيضا‏,‏ قال شوقي غريب إن الاختيارات لن تخرج عن إطار اللاعبين الـ‏14‏ الأساسيين والبدلاء الذين شاركوا في مباراتنا الأولي أمام الكونغو الديمقراطية‏,‏ وهم عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي‏,‏ واللاعبون‏,‏ هاني سعيد‏,‏ وفتح الله‏,‏ ووائل جمعة‏,‏ وأحمد سمير فرج‏,‏ وأحمد المحمدي‏,‏ وأحمد حسن‏,‏ وحسام غالي‏,‏ وحسني عبدربه‏,‏ وعماد متعب‏,‏ وشيكابالا‏,‏ وأحمد عيدعبدالملك‏,‏ وعبدالعزيز توفيق‏,‏ وعمرو زكي‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن القرار أو تشكيل المباراة سيتم إعلانه خلال المحاضرة التي سيعقدها الجهاز الفني للاعبين عقب صلاة الجمعة قبل المباراة‏.‏

وعن المنافس وكيف يراه الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني‏,‏ قال غريب‏:‏ إننا نتعامل مع المباراة بجدية مثل أي مباراة نلعبها‏,‏ حتي لا ننخدع جراء الثقة التي قد تنجم من الحديث عن ضعف المنافس‏,‏ خاصة وأن المفاجأت دائما تأتي من الفرق الصغيرة‏,‏ وأن لاعبي جيبوتي يدركون أنهم سيلعبون أمام بطل إفريقيا لذلك سيحاولون الظهور بشكل طيب‏,‏ وللأمانة نحن لا نعرف عنهم شيئا ولم نشاهد لهم أي مباريات ولا حتي مباراتهم أمام مالاوي في الجولة الأولي بالمجموعة التي خسروا فيها‏8/1,‏ وكل ما لدينا معلومات عن الفريق بصفة عامة حصلنا عليها من خلال الحديث مع مسئولي السفارة المصرية هنا ولكنها ليست معلومات فنية‏.‏

وأضاف غريب‏:‏ أنه مما لا شك فيه أن هناك فارق فنيا في الأداء بين المنتخب ونظيره الجيبوتي وهذا ما سنعمل علي استغلاله من أجل الفوز بالنقاط الثلاث التي تمثل هدفنا من هذه المباراة لاستكمال المشوار بنجاح في التصفيات‏,‏ لأن الاحتفاظ بالصدارة وحسم المركز الأول يأتي أو يتحقق من الفوز في المباريات الخارجية‏.‏

وعن تقدم منتخب مصر سبعة مراكز في التصنيف الشهري للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم‏(‏ فيفا‏)‏ والذي صدر صباح أمس ليحتل المركز الـ‏23‏ عالميا‏,‏ والأول عربيا والثالث إفريقيا‏,‏ وقال غريب‏:‏ إنه فأل حسن قبل مباراة جيبوتي



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مصر تسعى لفوز نادر على 
"حصالة" جيبوتي




فوز المنتخب المصري على جيبوتي يوم الجمعة في المرحلة الثانية من تصفيات كأس العالم سيكون نادرا بالرغم من أن جيبوتي أضعف فرق المجموعة الـ12 فهي المباراة الأولى بين الفريقين، بالإضافة إلى أن مصر لم تفز على أرض الخصم منذ الفوز على السودان 2004 في تصفيات كأس العالم باستثناء انتصارات المنتخب في كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2008.

ويدخل المنتخب المصري مباراته الثانية في تصفيات كأس العالم أمام ضيفه الجيبوتي ومن المفترض أن يزيد غلته من النقاط إلى ست وبعدد وافر من الأهداف، إلا في حال إصرار المنتخب على التعادل المعتاد خارج الحدود.وتعتبر الحرارة التي اشتكت منها البعثة المصرية هي العامل الأبرز الذي يواجهه الفريق المصري في ظل مواجهة منافس أقل من الضعيف لاسيما وأن المباراة تقام في الثالثة عصرا بتوقيت جيبوتي.

وكانت جيبوتي قد تلقت صفعة قاصمة من مالاوي بثمانية أهداف مقابل هدف في المرحلة الأولى من تصفيات كأس العالم أظهرت مدى التهلهل الذي يعانيه أصحاب الأرض قبل مباراة الجمعة. ومن الغريب أن جيبوتي كانت مهزومة بهدفين لهدف فقط في الشوط الأول من مباراتها أمام مالاوي مما يشير إلى انهيار الفريق بدنيا مع مرور الوقت.

فيما لم يظهر المنتخب المصري بطل إفريقيا قوته كمرشح عن المجموعة الـ12 بعدما تغلب بصعوبة بالغة على ضيفه الكونجولي في افتتاح التصفيات بهدفين لهدف. ويحتل المنتخب المصري المركز الثاني في المجموعة متخلفا عن مالاوي بفارق الأهداف تاركين المركزين الثالث والرابع للكونجو الديمقراطية وجيبوتي.

وربما يعتمد شحاتة على نفس التشكيل الذي واجه به الكونجو بعد استبعاده لستة لاعبين من المنضمين لمعسكر المنتخب ولم يشاركوا أمام الكونجو. واستبعد شحاتة عبد الله سعيد، وشريف عبد الفضيل، وأحمد رؤوف، وأمير عبد الحميد، وعبد السلام نجاح، ومحمد عبد الشافي.

ولكن تتمثل الأزمة الكبرى التي تواجه حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب في مباراته أمام جيبوتي احتمال غياب هداف الفريق عمرو زكي لإصابته بقرحة في الركبة تمنعه من اللعب على الملاعب المكتساه بالنجيل الصناعي.

ويخشى سحاتة من الدفع باللاعب في تلك المباراة حتى لا تتفاقم الإصابة، وقد يكون محمد فضل أو أحمد عيد عبد الملك البديل الأبرز إلى جوار عماد متعب.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



ألف مبرووووووووووووك لمصر 

الفوز على جيبوتي 4/0





حقق المنتخــب الوطني لكرة القدم فوزاً مهماً على منتخب جيبوتي 

بنتيجة أربعة أهداف مقابل لا شيء في المباراة التي أقيمت بينهما

في جيبوتي بـــرأس عمرو زكي وقدم حسني عبد ربه وأحمد حسن

وأحمد عيد عبد الملك وبذلك يرتفع رصيد منتخب مصر لستة نقاط 

في التصفيات الإفريقيــة التمهيدية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 م

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك لمصر

الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله

وعقبال المباراة القادمة






مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



منتخبنا يواصل مشوار المونديال بنجاح
هزم جيبوتي بالأربعة..ويعود اليوم استعداداً لرحلة مالاوي





بسهولة كبيرة حقق منتخبنا الوطني فوزا كبيرا علي جيبوتي برباعية نظيفة في المباراة التي جرت بينهما أمس باستاد حسن جوليد بالعاصمة جيبوتي في الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثانية عشرة في تصفيات كأس العالم. 

سجل أهداف منتخبنا عمرو زكي في الدقيقة 39 من الشوط الأول ثم حسني عبدربه من ضربة جزاء وأحمد حسن وأحمد عيد عبدالملك في الدقائق 2 و9و20 من الشوط الثاني. وكان في مقدور منتخبنا مضاعفة النتيجة لولا الفرص السهلة التي أهدرها اللاعبون وخاصة عمرو زكي وحسني عبدربه وشيكابالا مع ارتفاع الحرارة والرطوبة. 

استبعد شحاتة عماد متعب في اللحظات الأخيرة بعد اصابته في التسخين قبل المباراة مباشرة. وبهذا الفوز رفع منتخبنا رصيده الي 6 نقاط وتصدر قمة المجموعة وينتظر لقاء الكونغو الديمقراطية ومالاوي والذي يقام بمصر اليوم بالعاصمة الكونغولية كينشاسا.  وقد حضر المباراة جمهور قليل بينهم حوالي 300 مشجع مصري تقدمهم السفير المصري فرغلي عبدالحميد وأحمد شاكر رئيس بعثة المنتخب. 

تحليل الشوط الأول 
وسط حرارة عالية تزيد علي 40 درجة مئوية ورطوبة عالية تزيد علي 75&#37; بدأ منتخبنا مباراته مع جيبوتي.. وبرغم ذلك سيطر علي مجريات الشوط الأول تماما واضاع عدة فرص وحرمه الحكم الاريتري من ضربة جزاء صحيحة لعمرو زكي.. واكتفي منتخبنا بتسجيل هدف وحيد لعمرو زكي في الدقيقة .38 

بدأ منتخبنا المباراة بتشكيل مكون من عصام الحضري في المرمي وهاني سعيد ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله في الدفاع وعبدالعزيز توفيق وأحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه وأحمد سمير فرج في الوسط وشيكابالا تحت رأسي الحربة محمد فضل وعمرو زكي. 

خرج عماد متعب من التشكيلة في آخر لحظة بعد اصابته اثناء التسخين .. ولذلك دفع حسن شحاتة بمحمد فضل بدلا منه. هاجم منتخبنا من البداية ولكن لم يكن الهجوم فعالا ولم يشكل الخطورة الحقيقية علي مرمي فريق جيبوتي الذي لعب بطريقة دفاعية بحتة 4/5/1 وحاول لاعبو رقابة مفاتيح الخطورة ولكن دون جدوي. 

كان شيكابالا صاحب أول مبادرة في الدقيقة 12 عندما سدد كرة قوية فوق العارضة. وفي الدقيقة 26 يغض الحكم الاريتري الطرف عن ضربة جزاء صحيحة عندما عرقل محمد صابر مدافع جيبوتي عمرو زكي داخل منطقة الجزاء ليحرم منتخبنا من هدف. 

هدف التقدم 
في الدقيقة 39 يتوج منتخبنا سيطرته بهدف جميل ومن هجمة منظمة بدأ عبدالعزيز توفيق لمحمد فضل لشيكابالا ارسلها علي رأس عمرو زكي وضعها علي يسار حارس جيبوتي. وبعد الهدف اصيب عبدالعزيز توفيق ليخرج ويلعب بدلا منه أحمد عيد عبدالملك.. ثم يخرج محمد فضل مصابا ايضا ويلعب بدلا منه أحمد المحمدي قبل ان يطلق الحكم الاريتري صفارة نهاية الشوط بتقدم منتخبنا بهدف. 

تحليل الشوط الثاني 
تحسن أداء منتخبنا الوطني في الشوط الثاني وازدادت فاعليته الهجومية حيث ركز علي الجبهة اليمني والتي شكل فيها أحمد المحمدي واحمد عيد عبدالملك ثنائيا خطيرا ومتفاهما وجاءت عن طريقهما ثلاثة اهداف متتالية في ثلث ساعة. ولعب المنتخب بثلاثة مهاجمين هم احمد حسن وشيكابالا وعمرو زكي وتبادل هاني سعيد ومحمود فتح الله التقدم للمساندة الهجومية. 

جاء الهدف الثاني لمنتخبنا بعد دقيقتين فقط من بداية الشوط الثاني عندما احتسب الحكم الاريتري ضربة جزاء بسبب لمسة يد من كرة احمد عيد عبدالملك العريضة وتصدي حسني عبدربه للضربة وسددها علي يمين الحارس حسن جيدي الذي اتجه للزاوية اليسري. يتألق احمد عيد عبدالملك في الجناح الأيمن ويسدد صاروخا أنقذه الحارس إلي ضربة ركنية. 

هدف الكابتن 
في الدقيقة التاسعة يواصل احمد عيد عبدالملك غزواته في الجناح الأيمن ويرسل كرة عرضية إلي أحمد حسن المتابع ليودعها بسهولة داخل المرمي مسجلا الهدف الثالث.  وبعد الهدف ينفرد شيكابالا بمرمي حسن جيدي ولكنه سددها ضعيفة. 

في الدقيقة 20 توج احمد عيد عبدالملك جهوده بهدف جميل من تسديدة قوية من علي حدود منطقة الجزاء من الناحية اليمني. وبعد الاطمئنان علي النتيجة أجري حسن شحاتة التغيير الثالث والأخير باشراك حسن مصطفي بدلا من عمرو زكي ويلعب احمد حسن وشيكابالا كرأسي حربة صريحين ومن تحتهما حسني عبدربه. 

في الدقيقة 23 يهدي احمد حسن كرة سحرية لحسني عبدربه داخل المنطقة لكنه سدد خارج القائمة وهو علي بعد ياردات قليلة. بعدها بدقيقة يهدي أحمد حسن كرة مماثلة لشيكابالا انفرد علي اثرها بالمرمي ولكنه سددها ضعيفة. ويهدأ أداء المنتخب بسبب التعب والارهاق من الحرارة والرطوبة العاليتين. 

وفي الدقيقة 36 يهييء أحمد حسن نجم هذا الشوط الكرة لحسن مصطفي سددها فوق العارضة. وبين لحظة وأخري يهاجم المنتخب ويضيع الفرصة تلو الأخري ويكتفي لاعبونا بالاهداف الاربعة. 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



أحمد حسن: 
هزمنا جيبوتي والملعب والطقس





كتب: مصطفى عطية - عبر أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري عن سعادته بالفوز على جيبوتي في تصفيات كأس العالم مشيرا إلى أن المباراة أقيمت في ظروف مناخية صعبة. وقال حسن في تصريح عقب المباراة " هزمنا جيبوتي بعد مباراة صعبة خاصة في ظل حرارة الجو العالية والملعب الغير الطبيعي". 

و أكد أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق المصرى أن المنتخب واجه صعوبة كبيرة فى اللعب على ملعب الترتان وفى درجة حرارة شديدة ورطوبة عالية ولولا ذلك لحقق المنتخب نتيجة أكبر وفى النهاية المهم هو الفوز والحصول على 3 نقاط.

وكان الفراعنة قد نجحوا في إنهاء المباراة الثانية لهم في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب إفريقيا أمام منتخب جيبوتي في العاصمة الجيبوتية بأربعة أهداف نظيفة ليصل رصيده إلي النقطة السادسة . وأضاف حسن " لم نكن قادرين على الوقوف على أرض الملعب الذي يعكس الحرارة بطريقة شديدة. أقدامنا جميعا تأثرت من حرارة الملعب". 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



سمير زاهر 
يهنىء الجماهير المصرية بالفوز على جيبوتى





القاهرة/أ ش أ/هنأ الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم الجماهير المصرية بالفوز الذى حققه منتخب مصر الأول على مستضيفه منتخب جيبوتى 4/صفر ليتصدر المجموعة فى التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة الى نهائيات كأس العالم.

وقال زاهر - فى تصريح له مساء الجمعة عقب المباراة - إن الفوز جاء نتيجة لجهود كل اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى القدير بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر. وأعرب عن تمنياته بأن يواصل الفريق مسيرته الناجحة لأن المباريات المقبلة ستكون أصعب وأقوى ونتمنى أن نواصل الفوز ونصل الى المستوى المرتفع الذى قدمناه فى غانا لنصل الى نهائيات كأس العالم.

وأكد على ضرورة مساندة المنتخب وأن تواصل الجماهير تشجيع الفريق والنجوم بصرف النظر عن الانتماء لأى نادى.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب الوطني الكروي يواصل حملته نحو‏2010‏
برباعية نظيفة في مرمي جيبوتي الضعيف‏!‏
أداء متباين علي مدي الشوطين
للفريق المصري أمام منافس قليل الحيلة





حقق المنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم فوزا مستحقا علي نظيره الجيبوتي‏4/‏ صفر‏,‏ في الجولة الثانية لتصفيات كأس العالم‏,‏ والمقرر اقامتها بجنوب افريقيا‏2010.‏ وقد افتتح الاهداف عمرو زكي في الدقيقة‏41‏ من الشوط الاول فيما احرز حسني عبدربه الهدف الثاني من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة الثانية من الشوط الثاني‏,‏ واضاف الهدف الثالث أحمد حسن في الدقيقة العاشرة واختتم أحمد عيد عبدالملك أهداف المنتخب في الدقيقة‏20.‏

تباين اداء المنتخب خلال شوطي اللقاء‏,‏ حيث شهد الشوط الاول بطئا وضياع العديد من الفرص التي كانت كفيلة بخروجنا بنصف دستة أهداف استغلالا للحالة البدنية والفنية الضعيفة لاصحاب الارض‏(‏ جيبوتي‏),‏ وفي الشوط الثاني تغير الحال تماما‏,‏ وسيطر المنتخب علي كل مجريات الملعب طولا وعرضا واستطاع احراز ثلاثة أهداف خلال هذا الشوط كما اضاع فرصا تهديفية كثيرة نتيجة المظهرية الزائدة أمام المرمي‏.‏

وبذلك يرفع المنتخب رصيده إلي ست نقاط حققها من فوزين الاول علي الكونجو‏1/2,‏ والثاني‏4/‏ صفر علي جيبوتي‏,‏ وسوف يلعب الفريق مباراته الثالثة أمام مالاوي والمقرر اقامتها السبت المقبل‏.‏

وكانت طريقة أداء الفريقين جعلت خط الوسط متكدسا بلاعبين كثر‏,‏ مما انعكس علي الأداء الإمتاعي والجانب الفني‏,‏ وبرغم ذلك فإن الفارق بين الخبرات والمهارات يصب في مصلحة المنتخب‏,‏ وشيئا فشيئا تزداد الخطورة لمصلحة المنتخب الوطني الذي كثف هجماته عن طريق عبدالعزيز توفيق أبرز لاعبي الفريق خلال الشوط‏.‏



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



وائل جمعه : 
الفوز كان مطلباً جماهيرياً خارج ملعبنا





عقب انتهاء اللقاء قال وائل جمعة مدافع المنتخب عقب المباراة: "كان الفوز هاما على الرغم من الفارق الكبير بين الفريقين".وأضاف جمعة لقناة "مودرن سبورت" عبر الهاتف من جيبوتي "بعد التعادلات التي وقعنا فيها خارج أرضنا مع فرق موريتانيا وبوروندي وبوتسوانا .. كان علينا الانتصار".

واكتفى الفراعنة بثلاثة تعادلات خارج مصر مع الفرق الثلاثة السابقة في تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية الأخيرة.وأوضح جمعة أن جماهير مصر اعتادت على تألق الفريق أمام المنتخبات الكبيرة فقط "فكان علينا الفوز على جيبوتي الذين يلعبون بقدر كبير من العشوائية".

ولم تكن الأرض وعشوائية أصحابها العائق الوحيد أمام لاعبي مصر إذ أُضيف لهما الحرارة العالية وملعب النجيل الصناعي اللذين طالما كانا اختبارين قاسيين على المصريين. ولكن النجاح في هذين الاختبارين كان مكسبا جديدا.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



إصابة توفيق وفضل
أثناء لقاء جيبوتي





أصيب مهاجم المنتخب المصري محمد فضل خلال لقاء الفراعنة ومضيفه جيبوتي في ثاني جولات التصفيات التمهيدية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010. وفاز منتخب مصر برباعية نظيفة يوم السبت، جامعا النقطة السادسة في جعبته.

وقال حسن مصطفى لاعب المنتخب في تصريحات لقناة "مودرن سبورت" يوم الجمعة عقب المباراة إن فضل خرج مستبدلا بعد إصابته في الكتف.

وكشف لاعب وسط الأهلي عن معاناة جناح المنتخب الوطني عبد العزيز توفيق من إصابة بشد في العضلة الخلفية خلال المباراة ليترك الملعب في شوط المباراة الثاني. واشترك أحمد المحمدي بدلا من توفيق في الجناح الأيمن، فيما حل أحمد عيد عبد الملك مكان فضل في هجوم الفراعنة.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



تقرير الفيفا: 
المصريون يزدادون ثقة 
ويمكنهم الاسترخاء






قال تقرير نشره الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) عقب لقاء مصر وجيبوتي في تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم إن ثقة الفراعنة في أنفسهم تزداد مع مرور المباريات.

وأضاف التقرير "بعد خمسة أيام من تحويل تأخرهم أمام الكونجو الديمقراطية إلى فوز، فإن مستويات الثقة لدى أبطال إفريقيا لست مرات ازدادات بفوز بالأربعة على جيبوتي".

وسحق الفراعنة مضيفهم جيبوتي بأربعة أهداف نظيفة يوم الجمعة في إطار مباريات المجموعة الـ12 من التصفيات. سجل الأهداف عمرو زكي، وحسني عبد ربه، وأحمد حسن، وأحمد عيد عبد الملك.

الفوز منح مصر صدارة المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط من مباراتين قبل أن تواجه مالاوي فريق الكونجو الديمقراطية.

ووصف التقرير صدارة الفراعنة للمجموعة بأنها "تمنح مصر فرصة للاسترخاء قليلا قبل مواجهة مالاوي في 14 يونيو الجاري"..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الأهلي يدعو جماهيره 
لمساندة المنتخب في تصفيات المونديال





خوفاً من الاتهام بمحاربة الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بسبب عصام الحضري حارس المرمي، يعتزم مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي في اجتماعه غدا &#171;الاثنين&#187; توجيه الدعوة للجماهير الأهلاوية للتوجه إلي استاد القاهرة ومساندة المنتخب في مباراته المقبلة بالتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم في جنوب أفريقيا.

كان مسؤولو اتحاد الكرة قد أبدوا غضبهم من تصرفات جماهير الأهلي غير المسؤولة مع عصام الحضري خلال مباراة الكونغو في أولي جولات التصفيات وقيام الجماهير بالتطاول عليه والجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة.

ويرغب مجلس إدارة النادي في إرسال رسالة للجميع بأن الأهلي لا يقف وراء تلك التصرفات التي لا تعبر عن موقف النادي المساند لمسيرة المنتخب في التصفيات.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*


شحاتة يعلن الطواريء
برنامج طبي لعلاج ضحايا جيبوتي
المنتخب في مالاوي..الأربعاء





يستأنف منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مرانه اليوم استعدادا لمباراته مع مالاوي في بلانتير السبت القادم ضمن الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة ال 12 في تصفيات كأس العالم .2010  .. كانت بعثة المنتخب قد عادت الي القاهرة في الواحدة والنصف بعد ظهر أمس بعد الفوز الكبير علي جيبوتي برباعية نظيفة بأقدام عمرو زكي وحسني عبدربه "ضربة جزاء" وأحمد حسن وأحمد عبدالملك.. وأضاع المنتخب أربعة أهداف أخري عن طريق عمرو زكي وحسني عبدربه وشيكابالا.. كانت كفيلة بمضاعفة النتيجة وتأثر الفريق بحرارة الجو والرطوبة وكذلك أرض الملعب "التارتان". 

أجري حسن شحاتة المدير الفني تعديلا في تشكيل المنتخب في بداية مباراة جيبوتي واختلف عن تشكيل مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية حيث أشرك عبدالعزيز توفيق في الطرف الأيمن.. وأشرك شيكابالا من بداية المباراة ليلعب تحت رأس الحربة عمرو زكي ومحمد فضل الذي بدأ اللقاء بعد اصابة عماد متعب قبل المباراة ليصل عدد اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في مباراتي الكونغو وجيبوتي الي 15 لاعبا. 

ويتحدد اليوم موقف المصابين الأربعة أحمد حسن وعماد متعب وعبدالعزيز توفيق ومحمد فضل بناء علي الاشعات التي سيجريها لهم الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق. ويعاني أحمد حسن من آلام في الحوض والوتر وعماد من آلام في الرقبة وعبدالعزيز توفيق من خلع في الكتف ومحمد فضل من شد عضلي. 

وقد يستعين حسن شحاتة ببعض اللاعبين الذين لم يسافروا في رحلة جيبوتي لمواجهة هذه الاصابات الجديدة. وقد أعرب حسن شحاتة عن ارتياحه للفوز الكبير 4/صفر وقال انه كان في مقدور الفريق مضاعفة النتيجة لولا الفرص السهلة التي ضاعت من اقدام لاعبينا.. ولكن عموما فالنتيجة جيدة في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي واجهت اللاعبين من حرارة شديدة ورطوبة عالية والتارتان. 

حول تأخر الفوز قال ان الفريق استهلك ثلث الساعة الأولي لاكتشاف فريق جيبوتي الذي لم تكن لدينا معلومات كافية عنه.. وتبين من خلال سير المباراة ان الفريق المنافس ضعيف. وقال أحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب ان الفوز علي جيبوتي 4/صفر نتيجة جيدة في ظل الحرارة الشديدة والرطوبة العالية وأرض التارتان. قال ان أداء الفريق تحسن بصورة ملحوظة في الشوط الثاني الذي شهد الأهداف الثلاثة. وأشار الي أن الفريق يسير في الطريق الصحيح وان الهدف الذي نسعي اليه هو احتلال قمة المجموعة. .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



بعثة المنتخب الوطني تعود
من جيبوتي عن طريق اليمن
حسن شحاتة‏‏ الفوز كان ضروريا‏..
‏ وأول مرة أقلل من قدر المنافس بين الشوطين
مشاركة عمرو زكي لها أسبابها‏..
‏ ومشاكل حسني والحضري وشيكابالا لاعلاقة لها بالمنتخب





عادت للقاهرة أمس بعثة المنتخب الوطني لكرةالقدم قادمة من جيبوتي عن طريق اليمن وذلك بعد الفوز علي منتخب جيبوتي‏4/‏ صفر في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة رقم‏(12)‏ بالتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم المقبلة بجنوب إفريقيا عام‏2010‏ محققة هدف زيادة رصيد النقاط إلي‏(6)‏ برغم كل الظروف والمعوقات المناخية التي واجهت الفريق في العاصمة جيبوتي‏.‏

وقد يري البعض وجود ملاحظات علي اداء المنتخب الوطني أمام جيبوتي‏,‏ ولكن كل ذلك تلاشي أمام الفوز والنقاط الثلاثة في ظل تأكيد أن الفوز خارج الأرض دائما يكون هو مفتاح التأهل من المجموعات وتعليقا علي اداء المنتخب الوطني أمام جيبوتي في مباراة أمس الأول‏.‏

قال الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني إن الظروف المناخية وسخونة الملعب كان لها دور خاصة في الشوط الأول ولكن كنا بدنيا أفضل‏,‏ وسجلنا ثلاثة أهداف‏,‏ ولأول مرة بين الشوطين تحدثت مع اللاعبين بشكل فيه تقليل للمنافس‏,‏ لكن من أجل تحفيزهم‏,‏ حيث قلت لهم إنني لا أقلل من قدر المنافس ولكن هذا الفريق لايكفي عليه الفوز بهدف واحد هو الذي سجله عمرو زكي في الشوط الأول‏.‏

وأضاف شحاتة‏:‏ لو كانت الظروف المناخية أفضلا لسجلنا أهدافا اكثر من ذلك بعيدا عن الفرص الضائعة خلال المباراة وعرفت وسط الأحداث لماذا اختار المنافس هذا التوقيت الصعب موعدا لإقامة المباراة لدرجة أن اللاعبين وضعوا أرجلهم في ثلج بين الشوطين كما ان لاعبي جيبوتي أيضا كانوا كثيرا مايضعون المياه فوق أحذيتهم خلال المباراة‏.‏

وأشار شحاتة إلي أن الأصابات لها تأثير أيضا حيث أصيب اللاعب محمد فضل الذي تعرض لخلع بين مفصل التركوة وعظمة لوح الكتف اليسري وتحتاج كما أبلغني الدكتور أحمد ماجد إلي علاج مابين شهر ونصف الشهر إلي شهرين بالرغم من أن فضل لم يكن في تشكيل البداية لكن تم الدفع به قبل بداية المباراة بربع ساعة‏,‏ نظرا لإصابة عماد متعب بالألام في فقرات الرقبة‏,‏ كما خرج عبد العزيز توفيق مصابا في العضلة الخلفية وكذلك أحمد حسن الذي تحامل علي نفسه ويحتاج لعمل أشعة علي وتراكيلس‏.‏ كل هذه الظروف إلي جانب حرارة الجو أثرت علي الأداء وعدم الانسجام بين عناصر الفريق لكنها كانت علي فترات وربما يعد هذا نجاحا لرؤيتنا المستقبلية عندما أخترنا ثلاثين لاعبا عند بداية التجمع‏.‏.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



قبل خمسة أيام فقط من الجولة الثالثة للتصفيات الإفريقية 
المنتخب يتجمع اليوم.. ويذاكر مباراة الكونغو ومالاوي قبل موقعة السبت 
أمير بدلا من صبحي في رحلة ليليجوني.. ومتعب يعود للتشكيل





ظل الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر الوطني لكرة القدم في حالة ترقب وانتظار لمباراة الكونغو ومالاوي التي أقيمت بعد ظهر أمس في كينشاسا للتعرف علي نتيجتها أولا.. وكان حسن شحاتة ورفاقه يمنون أنفسهم بالتعادل الذي حفظ لمصر صدارتها للمجموعة الثانية عشرة للتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010، وثانيا التعرف عن قرب علي الفريق الملاوي قبل لقائه يوم السبت القادم في ليلنجيوي في الجولة الثالثة للفريقين في التصفيات حيث لا تتوافر أية معلومات عن المنافس يمكن البناء عليها فنيا.. وطلب من سفارتنا في الكونغو تسجيل المباراة وارسال الشريط عن طريق الحقيبة الدبلوماسية في أسرع وقت ممكن!

ويبدأ اليوم منتخب مصر تجمعه من جديد للتدريب في الخامسة مساء بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة وينضم إليه مجموعة اللاعبين الذين لم يسافروا إلي جيبوتي وتدربوا في القاهرة مع كمال عبدالواحد اخصائي التأهيل.. وينتظر أن يسافر ثلاثة منهم إلي مالاوي لتعويض النقص الذي تركه محمد فضل وعبدالعزيز توفيق بإصابتهما في المباراة السابقة..

 وبهذا تكون القائمة الأساسية للفريق قد تقلصت إلي 29 لاعبا بعد اعتذار محمد زيدان غير المبرر وإصابة أبوتريكة في الركبة والسماح له بالسفر إلي ألمانيا لمراجعة الخبير الطبي ايمهوف وإصابة محمد عبدالشافي مدافع المحلة مع بداية المعسكر، وخرج أخيرا فضل وتوفيق لإصابة الأول بخلع في الكتف وحاجته للعلاج لمدة أربعة أسابيع، وإصابة الثاني في العضلة الخلفية.. 

أكد الكابتن شوفي غريب المدرب العام ان المنتخب ليس في حاجة لضم وجوه جديدة غير المدرجين في القائمة.. ولم يعد في كرة القدم الحديثة تثبيت لاعب في مركز واحد وإنما تحريك العناصر الموجودة في المراكز القريبة من مواقعهم.. ويشير غريب بذلك إلي الفراغ الذي تركه عبدالعزيز توفيق في الجبهة الدفاعية اليمني التي تواجد فيها بصفة أساسية محمد المحمدي. وقال: إن مباراتي الونغو وجيبوتي شهدتا تحريك أكثر من لاعب من مراكزهم الأساسية عندما تقدم هاني سعيد المدافع للقيام بواجباته الهجومية وأهدي كرة لعمرو زكي سجل منها هدف التعادل قبل ان يحرز أحمد عيد عبدالملك هدف الفوز..

 وفي مباراة جيبوتي لعب احمد حسن وسط الملعب وجهة اليمين.. وقد اطمأن الجهاز الفني علي سلامة عمرو زكي وأحمد حسن وعماد متعب بعد رحلة جيبوتي حيث تعرضوا لإصابات متنوعة لا تمنعهم من السفر إلي ليلنيجوي خاصة متعب الذي اشتكي من آلام في الفقرات العنقية وفضل حسن شحاتة عدم المجازفة بالدفع به أمام جيبوتي.

يبدأ الجهاز الفني المعسكر اليوم بمحاضرة عن المباراتين السابقة والقادمة للوقوف علي بعض الأخطاء وتلافيها.. ويوجه الجهاز الشكر لكل اللاعبين علي تجاوزهم مصاعب مباراة جيبوتي من حرارة ورطوبة وملعب صناعي والفوز بأربعة أهداف نظيفة. أضافت ثلاث نقاط جديدة تصدر بها المجموعة قبل لقاء الكونغو ومالاوي امس وينتظر أن يشاهد الجهاز الفني مع اللاعبين تسجيلا لمباراة الكونغو للوقوف علي نقاط القوة والضعف والتدريب علي الخطة والأهداف المطلوب تحقيقها في لقاء 'السبت' أولها الفوز ليواصل المنتخب صدارته للمجموعة الصعبة لوجود ثلاثة منافسين علي التذكرة الأولي للمجموعة دون انتظار لحسبة أفضل ثماني تواني..

 وقال غريب ان الظروف المعاكسة لموقعة جيبوتي لم تمكن الجهاز من التقييم الموضوعي لأداء اللاعبين أو الحكم عليهم إلي جانب تواضع المنافس مع كل الاحترام والتقدير لجهده.. لكننا حققنا الهدف بالفوز وبأربعة أهداف وكان بمقدورنا مضاعفة الرقم لولا تعنت المدير الفني لجبيوتي واصراره علي إقامة المباراة في هذا التوقيت الذي ظلم فيه لاعبيه قبل ان يظلمنا.. ولا ندري سببا منطقيا للعب في هذا التوقيت.

وقال احمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي ان الدور علي أمير عبدالحميد في رحلة مالاوي بدلا من محمد صبحي في إطار تبادل التواجد في معسكر المنتخب خاصة في الرحلات الخارجية.. وأشاد أحمد سليمان بالحارس الأساسي عصام الحضري الذي كان دعما فنيا ومعنويا للفريق في مباراتي التصفيات حتي الآن.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب يعود للتدريب اليوم
حسن شحاتةهدفنا صدارة المجموعة 12





 أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم أن الفريق يسير بخطي ثابتة وناجحة نحو احتلال قمة المجموعة الثانية عشرة والتأهل للدور النهائي لتصفيات كأس العالم 2010 برغم الظروف الصعبة التي تحيط بالمنتخب من اصابات وغيابات لكبار النجوم. 

قال انه يخطط للفوز في مباراتي الذهاب والعودة مع مالاوي يوم 14 يونيو في بلانير و22 يونيو في القاهرة للحفاظ علي صدارة المجموعة. وقال انه بدأ التركيز في الاعداد لمباراة الذهاب مع مالاوي والتي لاشك أنها ستكون أصعب كثيرا من مباراة جيبوتي وأننا سندرس فريق المالاوي من خلال شريطي مباراتيه مع جيبوتي التي انتهت بفوزه 8/1 ومع الكونغو الديمقراطية التي اقيمت أمس في كينشاسا.. 

أشار حسن شحاتة إلي أنه لا يستهين بأي فريق في المجموعة بما فيها جيبوتي التي حاولنا اكتشافها في الشوط الأول ولم نتقدم سوي بهدف واحد.. وفي الشوط الثاني سجلنا ثلاثة أهداف واضعنا مثلها بعد أن ظهر الفارق الكبير في المستوي والخبرة. 
وحول الاصابات الجديدة التي لحقت بكل من محمد فضل وعبدالعزيز توفيق قال المدير الفني انه سيتم اختيار بديلين لهما من بين اللاعبين الذين أبقينا عليهم في القاهرة وهم أحمد رءوف وعبد الله السعيد وعبدالسلام نجاح وشريف عبدالفضيل بالاضافة إلي الحارس أمير عبدالحميد.. أما محمد عبدالشافي فقد خرج أيضا للاصابة. 

وقال الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب إن محمد فضل يحتاج إلي العلاج لمدة شهر ونصف الشهر وان عبدالعزيز توفيق سيخضع غدا للكشف الطبي وأشعة الموجات فوق الصوتية علي فخذه. بينما أكد سلامة كل من أحمد حسن وعماد متعب وأن الآلام التي يعانيان منها عابرة ولا تشكل أية خطورة. 

ويستأنف المنتخب مرانه في الخامسة عصر اليوم بالملعب الفرعي باستاد القاهرة وينتظم فيه كل اللاعبين استعدادا لمباراة مالاوي وذلك بعد حصول اللاعبين علي اجازة لمدة 48 ساعة للحصول علي قسط من الراحة وقضاء أطول فترة ممكنة مع أسرهم.. يشرف علي التدريب حسن شحاتة ومعاونوه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان. 

علي الجانب الاخر أنهي المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الاداري للمنتخب اجراءات السفر إلي مالاوي حيث تقرر سفر الفريق فجر الأربعاء إلي جنوب افريقيا ويبقي ترانزيت في جوهانسبرج لمدة ساعتين ويطير منها إلي بلانتير مباشرة. وتقرر اقامة المباراة في الثانية والنصف عصر السبت القادم باستاد كاموزي بمدينة بلانتير أكبر المدن في مالاوي ويتسع الاستاد لحوالي 50 ألف متفرج. .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



رؤوف بدلا من فضل في رحلة مالاوي





ينضم أحمد رؤوف مهاجم إنبي إلى بعثة المنتخب المصري التي تواجه مالاوي يوم السبت في تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010.

وأعلن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب إن رؤوف سيحل مكان محمد فضل مهاجم الإسماعيلي الذي أصيب في الكتف أثناء لقاء مصر الأخير أمام جيبوتي.

وقال أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المنتخب لـFilGoal.com إن أمير عبد الحميد سينضم أيضا إلى الفريق الذي يحل ضيفا على مالاوي بدلا من محمد صبحي الحارس الثالث.

وخرج عبد العزيز توفيق ومحمد عبد الشافي من حسابات الجهاز الفني بداعي الإصابة أيضا. وتترك الإصابتان أحمد سمير فرج وحيدا في مركز الظهير الأيسر

ويحصل لاعبو المنتخب على راحة يوم الأحد ثم يستأنفون المران في الخامسة من مساء الاثنين ويستمرون في معسكرهم حتى ميعاد السفر فجر الأربعاء.

وتحتل مصر صدارة المجموعة الـ12 من التصفيات برصيد ست نقاط من مباراتين بعد فوزها على الكونجو الديمقراطية 2-1 واكتساح جيبوتي برباعية نظيفة..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الاطمئنان علي نجوم المنتخب قبل رحلة مالاوي

خروج عبدالشافي وتوفيق وفضل .. 
بسبب الإصابات طويلة المدي





قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاتة استبعاد محمد فضل وعبدالعزيز توفيق ومحمد عبدالشافي من صفوف بعثة الفريق المسافرة لمالاوي فجر بعد غد الأربعاء بسبب الإصابة.. صرح بذلك الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني. 

أضاف أن الكابتن حسن شحاتة طلب حضور جميع اللاعبين ال28 لاعباً لمعسكر الفريق غداً للاطمئنان علي المصابين وهذه سياسة الجهاز الفني. وأضاف المدرب العام ان الجهاز الفني فضل راحة جميع اللاعبين اليوم عن ان يؤدي الفريق أول مران له بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة غداً بعد تناول وجبة الغداء. 

أكد غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب سلامة عمرو زكي وأحمد حسن وعماد متعب وسيكونون ضمن قائمة الفريق المسافر إلي مالاوي للعب مع منتخبها يوم السبت القادم في تمام الساعة الثانية والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة. 

قال المدرب العام للمنتخب إن عماد متعب كان في التشكيل الاساسي للفريق في مباراة جيبوتي ولكنه قبل عملية الاحماء شعر بألم شديد في رقبته مما دفع الجهاز الفني باشتراك محمد فضل بدلاً منه ولعب أحمد المحمدي في المركز الذي كان يلعب فيه فضل. 

أشاد شوقي غريب أن الكابتن حسن شحاتة تقدم بالشكر لجميع اللاعبين علي الجهد الكبير الذي بذلوه في مباراتنا أمام جيبوتي مع العوامل الجوية الصعبة التي لم نمر بها علي الاطلاق ورغم ذلك حققنا الفوز بأربعة أهداف نظيفة. وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام إن الجهاز الفني لا يستطيع تقييم لاعبي المنتخب الوطني من خلال مباراة جيبوتي لضعف المنافس مع احترامي وتقديري لفريق جيبوتي. 

قال إن الهدف الأول الذي احرزناه في الشوط الأول كان بمثابة فتح الثغرة وكان من المفروض ان يفوز منتخبنا بضعف النتيجة التي حققها ولكن في النهاية حصلنا علي النقاط الثلاث وهدفنا في الثلاثة القادمة أمام مالاوي يوم السبت القادم تعني التأهل للتصفيات النهائية لبطولة كأس العالم. 

قال شوقي غريب إن الفريق يسافر إلي مالاوي عن طريق جنوب أفريقيا واوضح غريب ان فريق مالاوي مجهول بالنسبة للجهاز الفني لاننا لم نحصل علي شريط في مباراة له مع جيبوتي ولكن طلبنا من سفارتنا تسجيل مباراتهم مع الكونغو التي تقام اليوم. 

أما أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي فقال إن هناك اتفاقاً بين الجهاز الفني مع محمد صبحي بتبادل السفر مع المنتخب في الرحلات القادمة وبذلك سيكون أمير عبدالحميد مع المنتخب في مالاوي رغم أن هذا المركز في اشد الحاجة إلي الثبات ولذلك سيتم الدفع بعصام الحضري في كل المباريات إلا إذا حدثت ظروف غير عادية له لا قدر الله. 

قال إن عصام الحضري ظهر وسطع نجمه مع المنتخب الوطني حيث كان خارج قائمة اللاعبين في بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية 2004 بينما ظهر في بطولتي 2006 و2008 وحصل علي أحسن حارس في أفريقيا من خلال المنتخب. .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



شحاتة يتراجع عن ضم عناصر جديدة 
رغم الإصابات





ألغي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني فكرة ضم عناصر جديدة للفريق لتعويض استبعاد بعض اللاعبين للإصابة وقرر حسن شحاتة المدير الفني الاكتفاء بضم ثلاثة لاعبين من الخمسة الذين لم يرافقوا الفريق في رحلته إلي جيبوتي، هم علي الأرجح: أمير عبدالحميد وشريف عبدالفضيل وأحمد رؤوف.

 ويحدد الجهاز الفني اليوم مصير عبدالعزيز توفيق المصاب بشد في العضلة الخلفية، يغيب بسببه فترة تتراوح بين 10 أيام وأسبوعين، وإن كانت النية تتجه للابقاء عليه بالقاهرة للمران مع كمال عبدالواحد، إخصائي التأهيل، خصوصا أنه يخضع لعلاج بالموجات الصوتية علي أمل أن يلحق بمباراة الإياب أمام مالاوي المقررة يوم 22 من الشهر الجاري، ويخضع محمد عبدالشافي للكشف الطبي من قبل الجهاز للتعرف علي حالته، وإمكانية انضمامه مجددا إلي الفريق، 

خصوصا مع اقتناع شحاتة بصعوبة ضم لاعبين من خارج قائمة الثلاثين المختارة في البداية في ظل الراحة السلبية التي تقضيها كل الفرق بين الموسمين، فيما تأكد ابتعاد محمد فضل الذي يعاني من خلع في المفصل بين اللوح والترقوة، لمدة لن تقل عن 45 يوما، فيما تحسنت حالة عماد متعب الذي يعاني من تقلص طفيف في عضلات الرقبة وتأكد انضمامه إلي معسكر الفريق. 

ويتجمع الفريق اليوم بإحدي دور القوات المسلحة، ويؤدي الفريق مرانه في السادسة مساء بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة وينتظر انضمام اللاعبين الخمسة الذين تدربوا بالقاهرة طوال الفترة الماضية وهم: أمير عبدالحميد وشريف عبدالفضيل وعبدالله السعيد وعبدالسلام نجاح وأحمد رؤوف للتدريب.

 من ناحية أخري، تقرر مغادرة الفريق إلي مالاوي فجر الأربعاء المقبل حيث تطير البعثة إلي جنوب أفريقيا للبقاء بها بضع ساعات قبل الانتقال إلي مالاوي.

 ويترأس البعثة اللواء علي حفظي، عضو اتحاد الكرة، وينتظر أن تضم 22 لاعبا هم نفس المجموعة التي سافرت إلي جيبوتي ويتخلف عنها الثلاثي محمد صبحي وعبدالعزيز توفيق ومحمد فضل لحساب أمير عبدالحميد و اثنان من بين اللاعبين الأربعة الذين تخلفوا عن السفر.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الكونغو أوقـف تقـدم مالاوي
‏فاز بهدف وترك القمة لمنتخب مصر 

‏فوز الكاميرون وزيمبابوي‏..‏ 
وخسارة السودان والنيجر 





واصلت المنتخبات الإفريقية مباريات الجولة الثانية بالتصفيات الأولي المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب إفريقيا وبطولة الأمم الإفريقية بأنجولا في نفس العام‏..‏ ففي المجموعة الثانية عشرة فازت الكونغو علي مالاوي بهدف للا شيء‏,‏ واحتل المرتبة الثالثة في المجموعة‏,‏ بعد المنتخب الذي يحتل الصدارة‏.‏ وخسر منتخب موريشيوس لكرة القدم أمام نظيره الكاميروني صفر‏/3‏ أمس في بورت لويس في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الأولي‏.‏

وسجل أندريه بيكي‏(11)‏ وصامويل إيتو‏(28)‏ وكينجي بيبي‏(87)‏ الأهداف‏.‏ وتعادلت مدغشقر وكوت ديفوار صفر‏/‏صفر أمس في تاناناريف في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة السابعة‏.‏ وخسر منتخب إثيوبيا أمام نظيره الرواندي‏2/1‏ أمس في أديس أبابا في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثامنة‏.‏ وسجل سعيد ماكاسي‏(62)‏ وأوليفر كاريكيزي‏(85)‏ هدفي رواندا‏,‏ وتافيزي تيسفاي‏(45)‏ هدف إثيوبيا‏.‏ وفاز منتخب زيمبابوي لكرة القدم علي نظيره الناميبي‏2/‏ صفر في هراري في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة التاسعة‏,‏ وسجل جيلبرت موشانجازيكي الهدفين في الدقيقتين‏27,‏ و‏85,‏ وكانت كينيا فازت علي غينيا بالنتيجة ذاتها‏.‏ وفازت الكونجو علي السودان‏1/‏ صفر أمس في برازافيل في الجولة الثانية‏,‏ من منافسات المجموعة العاشرة‏,‏ وسجل ويلي اندزانجا هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة‏70.‏

وفازت سوازيلاند علي توجو‏1/2,‏ أمس في مبابان في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الحادية عشرة‏,‏ وسجل سيزاد دلاميني‏(55)‏ وكولين ساليلواكو‏(80)‏ هدفي سوازيلاند وأوليفانت أديكاني‏(87)‏ هدف توجو‏.‏ وخسر منتخب موزامبيق لكرة القدم امام نظيره البوتسواني‏1-2‏ في مابوتو في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة السابعة وسجل الميرو لوبو‏(61)‏ هدف موزامبيق وديفيتوجو سوليلوان‏(20)‏ وبويتوميلو مافوكو‏(80)‏ هدفي بتسوانا‏.‏ وفاز منتخب بنين لكرة القدم علي نظيره الأوغندي‏1/4‏ أمس في كوتونو في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة‏.‏ وسجل رزاق أوموتويوسي‏(15,‏ و‏87),‏ وعمر تشوموجو‏(20)‏ وستيفان سيسينيون‏(69)‏ أهداف بنين‏,‏ ويوجين سيبويا‏(8)‏ هدف أوغندا‏.‏ وخسر منتخب ليوتسو أمام نظيره الغاني‏3/2‏ في بلومفونتين في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة ضمن الدور الأول من التصفيات‏,‏ وسجل سيلو موزو في الدقيقة الأولي من الوقت المحتسب بدلا من الضائع‏,‏ وليهلوهونولو سيما في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل من الضائع‏,‏ هدفي ليسوتو‏,‏ ولاريا كينجستون‏(15),‏ وجونيور أجوجو‏(41‏ و‏62)‏ أهداف غانا‏.‏

وخسر منتخب النيجر أمام نظيره الأنجولي‏2/1,‏ في نيامي في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة وسجل عبدالكريم كوناتيه‏(3)‏ هدف النيجر‏,‏ وفلافيو أمادو‏(29),‏ ويامبا أماتشا‏(71)‏ هدفي أنجولا‏.‏



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



اتحاد الكرة المصري 
يرفع قيمة مكافآت الصعود لكأس العالم





القاهرة (رويترز) - وضع الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم لائحة مالية مميزة لمكافآت اللاعبين والجهاز الفني من اجل تحفيز الجميع على تحقيق حلم الجماهير المصرية ببلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم بجنوب إفريقيا 2010. 

وقال احمد شاكر أمين الصندوق بالاتحاد أن اللائحة تتضمن قسمين من المكافآت القسم الأول عند اجتياز التصفيات الحالية بالصعود إلى المرحلة الأخيرة من التصفيات .. والمرحلة الثانية من اللائحة عند التأهل الرسمي لنهائيات كأس العالم. 

وأضاف شاكر لرويترز الاثنين "سيحصل كل لاعب على مكافأة مالية تتراوح من 150 إلى 200 ألف جنيه (37383 دولارا) في حالة اجتياز التصفيات الحالية." 

وتابع شاكر "ستبلغ مكافأة كل لاعب 450 ألف جنيه إذا ما اجتاز المنتخب المرحلة الأخيرة من التصفيات وتأهل لجنوب إفريقيا" . 

وأشار شاكر إلى أن إجمالي ما سيحصل عليه كل لاعب عن المرحلتين سيصل إلى 650 إلف جنيه وان الهدف من هذه اللائحة هو العودة لكأس العالم بعد طول غياب. 

ولم تتأهل مصر لنهائيات المونديال منذ 18 عاما وكانت آخر مرة تأهلت فيها عام 1990 بايطاليا تحت قيادة محمود الجوهري. 

وأكد أمين الصندوق أن التعادل خارج الأرض أو داخله لا تصرف عليه مكافآت إلا إذا كانت نقطة التعادل مؤثرة وتساهم في حسم موقف مصر في التأهل لأي مرحلة من المرحلتين. 

وأضاف شاكر "لقد وعد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة بصرف مبلغ إجمالي لكل لاعب يصل إلى مليوني جنيه في حال التأهل لكأس العالم وهو قادر على إيجاد الموارد المالية التي تغطي هذا المبلغ بعيدا عن اللائحة الرسمية." . 

وأكد شاكر أن كل لاعب يحصل على ثمانية ألاف جنيه حاليا فور الفوز بأي مباراة دون انتظار وتحت الحساب لحين انتهاء التصفيات ..مشيرا إلى انه تم صرف مكافأتي الفوز على الكونغو الديمقراطية وجيبوتي فور انتهاء المباراتين. 

وتتصدر مصر المجموعة الثانية عشرة برصيد ست نقاط متقدمة على مالاوي والكونجو ورصيد كل منهما ثلاث نقاط بينما تظل جيبوتي في المركز الرابع والأخير بدون نقاط..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



موقع الفيفا يصف عبد ربه "بالمرعب" 
واللاعب يحلم بكأس العالم






نشر موقع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) تقريرا مطولا عن حسني عبد ربه وصفه فيه بأنه لاعب "مرعب للمنافسين ويمتلك مهارات متعددة" فيما نقل على لسان لاعب الوسط الدولي قوله إنه وجميع زملائه يحلمون ببلوغ كأس العالم 2010.

وقال التقرير المعنون "عبد ربه .. أمل مصر الجديد" إن اللاعب ربما لا يحظى بشهرة بعض زملائه في المنتخب المصري مثل محمد زيدان ومحمد شوقي إلا أنه استطاع "التفوق على لاعبين مثل صامويل إيتو، ومايكل إيسيين، وديديه دروجبا ويفوز بلقب أفضل لاعب في كأس الأمم الإفريقية الأخيرة".

ووصف التقرير لاعب الوسط الدولي المصري بأنه "مرعب للمنافسين بسبب تمريراته الأنيقة وقدرته في الوقت نفسه على الالتحام القوي مع المهاجمين وهي مهارة اكتسبها في الوقت الذي كان يلعب فيه مدافعا".وأضاف التقرير "ومع مهاراته في تسديد الركلات الحرة المباشرة، يصبح عبد ربه لاعبا كاملا".

ونقل التقرير عن عبد ربه قوله إن مصر قادرة على الوصول إلى نهائيات كأس العالم المقبلة مثلما فازت بكأس الأمم الإفريقية الأخيرة في غانا.وتابع "الروح القتالية هي أهم ما يميز لاعبي مصر. إذا احتفظنا بتلك الروح، فإننا نستطيع بلوغ المسابقة الأهم في العالم ... كأس العالم حلم لجميع اللاعبين المصريين".

وأوضح عبد ربه أو فوزه بلقب أفضل لاعب في كأس الأمم الماضية كان شرفا كبيرا له، مشددا على أن أصحاب الفضل في هذا الأمر "هم زملائي اللاعبين والمدير الفني حسن شحاتة".وأشار إلى أن الفوز باللقب في غانا عوضه عن إحباط شديد شعر به بعدما حرمته الإصابة من المشاركة في كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2006 التي فازت بها مصر أيضا.

وأبرز تقرير الفيفا التكهنات التي تشير إلى رغبة أندية بورتسموث وميدلسبره وأتلتيكو مدريد في ضم عبد ربه الذي ربما يرغب في العودة إلى الكرة الأوروبية مجددا بعد تجربة قصيرة مع ستراسبورج الفرنسي.وأضاف التقرير "مع المستوى الذي قدمه عبد ربه في كأس الأمم الإفريقية، فإن عروضا آخرى ستكون في الطريق بلا شك"..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



قبل السفر لمواجهة منتخب مالاوي
الاصابات والتبديلات حديث الصباح والمساء
 داخل أروقة المنتخب الوطني

ركبة زكي‏..‏ ورقبة متعب‏..‏
 وبطن حسن تحت العلاج‏..‏ 
وبديلان لفضل وتوفيق‏!‏






الاصابات أصبحت حديث الصباح والمساء داخل أروقة معسكر المنتخب الوطني قبل السفر في الثانية بعد منتصف ليل اليوم إلي مالاوي عن طريق جنوب افريقيا‏,‏ حيث عاد الفريق من جيبوتي محملا بأكثر من لاعب مصاب منهم من سيبتعد بالفعل لطول فترة العلاج ومنهم من سيبقي بعد الاطمئنان عليه‏.‏

فاصابة محمد فضل لاعب الاسماعيلي تحتاج لعلاج مدته ‏45‏ يوما علي الاقل بعد الخلع الذي تعرض له في الكتف الأيسر‏,‏ وأيضا عبدالعزيز توفيق لاعب انبي هو الآخر تحتاج اصابته إلي فترة علاج لن تقل عن‏10‏ أيام‏,‏ وبالتالي فانه خارج ركب رحلة مالاوي واللاعبان تأكد بالفعل موقفهما في حين مازالت هناك اصابات لدي آخرين سيتحدد أمرهم اليوم عقب مران الفريق الذي سيؤديه في الرابعة عصرا باستاد القاهرة‏,‏ وهو الثاني له في القاهرة عقب العودة من جيبوتي وبعد منح اللاعبين راحة سلبية أمس الأول‏.‏ وممن يقعون تحت الاختبار حاليا‏,‏ والكشف والفحوصات الطبية عمرو ذكي مهاجم الفريق الذي أثبتت الاشعة التي أجريت له وجود رشح في الركبة‏,‏ وكذلك أحمد حسن الذي أفلت من وجود اصابة في وتر أكيلس وفقا للأشعة‏,‏ لكن مازالت لديه اصابة أخري في بطنه‏,‏ أما رقبة عماد متعب فحالتها مطمئنة الآن‏.‏

كل هذه الأمور يتابعها الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق‏,‏ ويقدم تقاريره للجهاز الفني حتي يحسم أمره بشكل نهائي فيما يتعلق بالأسماء التي تسافر معه إلي مالاوي‏,‏ حيث سيؤدي ابتعاد فضل إلي الاستعانة بأحمد رءوف لاعب انبي الذي لم يسافر إلي جيبوتي وظل مع‏5‏ آخرين بالقاهرة يتدربون لحين عودة زملائهم والاستعانة بأحمد رءوف هي المؤكدة لانه سيدعم الهجوم كبديل لفضل‏,‏ أما عبدالعزيز توفيق فسيكون بديله علي الأرجح هو عبدالسلام نجاح‏,‏ وان كانت هناك مفاضلة موجودة مع عبدالله السعيد ولكن الموقف النهائي سيتحدد اليوم في هذه المسألة‏,‏ بينما سيتم كما أعلن مسبقا استبدال محمد صبحي بزميله أمير عبدالحميد حارس المرمي في اطار منح كل منهما سفرية‏,‏ فكان صبحي في جيبوتي وأمير سيذهب إلي مالاوي‏,‏ وهذا ما أعلنه أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي منذ فترة وتحديدا قبل السفر إلي جيبوتي‏.‏

علي جانب آخر‏,‏ وبعيدا عن الاصابات وتوابعها وقلقها‏..‏ و‏..‏ كانت هناك أمور كثيرة جيدة تركت ردود أفعال أشاد بها الجهاز الفني‏,‏ وفي مقدمتها اعتماد مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة في اجتماعه أمس الاول اللائحة المالية الجديدة للفريق‏,‏ والتي تقدم باقتراحها الجهاز الفني‏,‏ حيث قال شوقي غريب المدرب العام أن ذلك يؤكد ثقة مجلس الادارة في الجهاز الفني واستكمالا لدورهم المتميز مع الفريق برئاسة الكابتن سمير زاهر ودعمه المستمر‏,‏ وتوفير كل الأمور بالنسبة له من مباريات ودية وبرامج اعداد ومعسكرات وكل شيء‏,‏ وأشار غريب إلي أن الجهاز الفني فكر في الاقتراحات الموجودة باللائحة الجديدة لزيادة تحفيز اللاعبين علي الفوز ورفع اسم منتخب بلادهم حيث ستزيد المكافآت المالية في حالة الفوز‏,‏ مايساوي‏25&#37;‏ من المبلغ السابق‏,‏ كما أنه من بين بنودها أنه لاتوجد مكافأت في حالة التعادل ولكن يتم صرفها في حال التأهل‏.‏

وإلي جانب اللائحة المالية الجديدة‏,‏ وإشادة الجهاز الفني بها‏,‏ كان هناك فوز الكونجو الديمقراطية علي مالاوي وتساويها في رصيد النقاط الثلاث وبالتالي أصبحت مصر تحتل وحدها صدارة المجموعة رقم‏12‏ من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لمونديال‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا‏,‏ بعد أن حصد المنتخب الوطني‏6‏ نقاط من فوزين علي الكونجو وجيبوتي وتصدر المجموعة أمر جيد للفريق حيث يتأهل أول كل مجموعة إلي الدور الثاني من هذه التصفيات‏,‏ وهو ما اعتبره الجهاز الفني أمرا مهما في الوقت الحالي حتي لايظل فارق الأهداف له دوره في المجموعة‏,‏ ولكن حول ما اذا كانت خسارة مالاوي في الجولة الثانية ستزيد من صعوبة المهمة المقبلة للمنتخب الوطني عند مواجهتها علي ملعبها يوم السبت المقبل قال شوقي غريب انه أمر طبيعي ومتوقع ان تكون المباراة صعبة ومهمة‏,‏

وحتي لو فازت مالاوي فكانت ستبحث عن الاستمرار في الصدارة‏,‏ ففي الحالتين المباراة صعبة والفوز فيها سيساهم بشكل كبير في تحديد التأهل‏.‏

وعلي صعيد اجراءات سفر الفريق‏,‏ قال سمير عدلي مدير المنتخب إنه حصل علي تأشيرات الدخول إلي مالاوي ونظرا لأن فترة الترانزيت ستصل إلي نحو‏10‏ ساعات فقد تم الاتصال بالسفيرة مني عمر سفيرة مصر في جنوب افريقيا لتسهيل مسألة منح اللاعبين راحة خلال هذه الفترة باستراحة مطار جوهانسبرج‏,‏ وفي نفس الوقت تنهي حاليا رابطة منتخبي مشجعي مصر اجراءات سفر بعثتها من المشجعين إلي مالاوي لمؤازرة المنتخب الوطني هناك مثلما حدث بنجاح في جيبوتي حيث توفر الرابطة للمشجعين تذاكر المباريات والسفر وزي رسمي وأدوات تشجيع تحفيزا للجماهير علي الانضمام إلي صفوفها والالتزام بأداء الهتافات التشجيعية المنظمة حيث بلغ عدد أعضائها حاليا حوالي‏300‏ ألف مشجع ومن المتوقع زيادة هذا العدد أمام نجاح الرابطة في تقديم نفسها بشكل متميز في تشجيع منتخبات مصر جميعها‏,‏ وكذلك تسهيل كل الأمور أمام أعضائها‏..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



شحاتة يخطط للفوز علي مالاوي ذهاباً وعودة
أحمد حسن ومتعب جاهزان.. 
ولا مشاكل في التشكيل





انفرد منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم بقمة المجموعة الثانية عشرة للتصفيات التمهيدية لكأس العالم 2010 برصيد 6 نقاط بعد فوز الكونغو الديمقراطية علي مالاوي 1/صفر وتساويهما في رصيد 3 نقاط. 

يلعب منتخبنا الوطني مع مالاوي السبت باستاد كاهوزي بمدينة بلانتير أكبر مدن مالاوي وعاصمة الجنوب.. بينما يخرج منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية لملاقاة جيبوتي "حصالة المجموعة" الجمعة القادم باستاد حسن جوليد بالعاصمة جيبوتي. 

ومنتخب مالاوي يضم 15 لاعباً محترفا خارج البلاد منهم 11 محترفاً في جنوب أفريقيا والأربعة الآخرين يلعبون في أندية مختلفة وهم المدافع كليمنت كافوافوا "لولاند فالستار أليانس الدانمارك" ونجم الوسط دان تشيتزولو "أهلين الألماني" المهاجم إيساو كانيندا "كامز الروسي" والمدافع ويزدم اندولوفو "يانج افريكانز التنزاني". 

أما باقي المحترفين في جنوب أفريقيا فهم الحارس سواديك سانوندي "ديناموز" والمدافعون آلان كامانجا "ديناكوزش وبيتر امبووند "بلاك ليوباردز" وجيمس سانجالا "اتاندا رويال زولو" ولاعبو الوسط تاونجا تشمودزي "سانتوس" وجوزيف كامويندو "أورلاندو بايريتس" وفيشر كوندوي "بلاك ليوباردز" وهيلنجز مواكا سونجولا "موروكا سوالوز" وروبرت انجامبي "بلاك ليوباروز" والمهاجمان راسيل موافوليروا "أياكس" وجيمي زاكازاكا "باي يونايتد" ويتولي تدريب الفريق المدرب الوطني كينا فيري الذي حل محل الانجليزي ستيفين كونسطانطين الذي استقال الشهر الماضي.. وكينافيري تولي تدريب بعض الأندية في جنوب أفريقيا. 

ويؤدي منتخبنا الوطني مرانه الأخير عصر اليوم قبل السفر فجر غد الي مالاوي عن طريق جنوب أفريقيا ويشارك في المران كل اللاعبين المرشحين للسفر وهم 22 لاعباً ومن المقرر أن يحل أمير عبد الحميد حارس الأهلي محل محمد صبحي بعد ان سافر صبحي في رحلة جيبوتي وذلك لمنح أكثر من حارس الفرصة في السفر والدخول في أجواء التصفيات. 

تأكد سفر أحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب وعماد متعب مع الفريق في رحلة مالاوي المهمة.. ويضع الجهاز الفني أهمية كبري علي مباراة مالاوي السبت وكذلك مباراة العودة بالقاهرة في 22 من الشهر الجاري لحصد ال6 نقاط. 

قال حمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد ان الجهاز الفني يخطط للفوز علي مالاوي ذهاباً وعودة لرفع رصيد الفريق الي 12 نقطة وضمان التأهل للدور النهائي للتصفيات خاصة وان منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية ضمن الحصول علي 6 نقاط لانه سيلعب مباراتيه القادمتين مع جيبوتي أضعف فرق المجموعة. 

علي جانب آخر أعرب الجهاز الفني ارتياحه لقرار اتحاد الكرة باعتماد لائحة التصفيات الأولي ويحصل اللاعبون علي مكافأة من 150 الي 200 ألف جنيه في حالة الفوز ببطولة المجموعة. 

قال سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة ان الاتحاد لن يبخل علي اللاعبين طالما انهم يحققون الأهداف المرجوة مؤكداً ان التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم هو الهدف الأسمي الذي نسعي اليه. ومن المنتظر أن تزيد مكافأة كل لاعب عن مليوني جنيه في حالة التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مصر ونيجيريا والمغرب..سوبر تصفيات إفريقيا للمونديال
تونس استعادت الثقة وبوركينا فاسو الحصان الأسود





استعادت الكرة الجزائري هيبتها المفقودة منذ سنوات وحققت أول فوز في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 علي ليبيريا 3/صفر بالجزائر في إطار المجموعة السادسة.  

وحقق منتخب جنوب أفريقيا الذي يتأهل أوتوماتيكيا لكأس العالم 2010 بصفته فريق البلد المنظم فوزا كبيرا علي غينيا الاستوائية هو الأول له 4/1 في إطار المجموعة الرابعة. 

والمعروف أن جنوب أفريقيا تشارك في التصفيات بصفتها مؤهلة أيضا لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 في أنجولا حيث تصعد الفرق الثلاثة الأولي من كل مجموعة إلي النهائيات الأفريقية. 

وفي نفس المجموعة فازت نيجيريا علي سيراليون 1/صفر بهدف سجله المخضرم جوزيف يوبو. 

وفي المجموعة الأولي حقق فريق الرأس الأخضر أول انتصاراته وفاز علي تنزانيا 1/صفر بهدف سجله بايانكو. 

وحقق منتخب كينيا أيضا أول انتصاراته في المجموعة الثانية وفاز علي غينيا 2/صفر ليحصل علي أول 3 نقاط وسجل هدفيه نجمه المحترف ديني أوليتش. 

وفازت مالي علي تشاد في عقر دارها في تشاد 2/1 لتتصدر المجموعة العاشرة. 

وحقق منتخب ليبيا أول انتصار له في التصفيات علي حساب الجابون 1/صفر سجله لاعب الجابون برونو أكيلي "في مرماه" لتحصل ليبيا علي أول 3 نقاط في المجموعة الخامسة. 

بعد خسارتها المذلة علي ملعبها أمام بوركينا فاسو في الجولة الأولي استعادت تونس الشهيرة بنسور قرطاج هيبتها وفازت علي ميشيل 2/صفر سجلهما عصام جمعة وشوقي بن سعادة لتحصل تونس علي أول 3 نقاط في المجموعة التاسعة والتي تصدرتها بوركينا فاسو بعد فوزها الثاني علي التوالي علي بوروندي 2/صفر في نفس المجموعة لتبقي بوركينا في الصدارة برصيد 6 نقاط قبل تونس الثاني برصيد 3 نقاط بالتساوي مع بوروندي ثم تقبع سيشيل في القاع بلا رصيد. 

وفي إطار الصحوة العربية فازت المغرب علي موريتانيا 4/1 في موريتانيا وسجل أهداف المغرب طارق السكتيوي وعبدالسلام بنجلون ويوسف السفير وحسين خرجة وجاء هدف موريتانيا من ضربة جزاء سجلها دومينيك داسيلفا ورفعت المغرب رصيدها في المجموعة الثامنة برصيد 6 نقاط. 

وكانت مصر أول الدول العربية التي حققت الفوز بتغلبها علي جيبوتي 4/صفر سجلها عمرو زكي وحسني عبدربه وأحمد حسن وأحمد عيد عبدالملك لتتصدر مصر المجموعة الثانية عشرة برصيد 6 نقاط..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



عماد متعب 
يغيب عن لقاء مالاوي




خرج مهاجم المنتخب المصري عماد متعب من استعدادات الفراعنة للقاء مالاوي في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بسبب عدم تعافيه من الإصابة.

واستبعد هداف الأهلي من القائمة التي تسافر إلى جنوب إفريقيا ومنها إلى مالاوي للدفاع عن ألوان مصر في رحلة التصفيات.

واستمرت آلام الرقبة التي حرمت متعب من المشاركة أمام جيبوتي والتي أعلن الجهاز الطبي أنها بسبب تقلصات يتعرض لها مهاجم الأهلي بين حين والآخر.

وتزيد إصابة متعب من معاناة الفراعنة في الهجوم إذ لاتزال الشكوك محاطة بهداف الفريق عمرو زكي المصاب في الركبة، بخلاف إصابة محمد فضل.

وتتصدر مصر المجموعة الـ12 من التصفيات برصيد ست نقاط بالفوز على الكونجو الديمقراطية وجيبوتي..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



أحمد شاكر رئيساً للبعثة في اللحظة الأخيرة

المنتخب في بلانتير الليلة..
ويتدرب غداً استعداداً لمالاوي

كبار النجوم مع الفريق .. 
السعيد ورءوف بدلا من فضل وتوفيق





تصل بعثة منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم إلي مدينة بلانتير بمالاوي مساء اليوم استعداداً للمباراة المهمة مع منتخب مالاوي في الجولة الثالثة لتصفيات كأس العالم والمقرر اقامتها باستاد كاموزي السبت القادم. وكانت البعثة قد غادرت القاهرة في الثانية والنصف فجر اليوم.. وتقضي 12 ساعة ترانزيت في مطار جوهانسبرج بجنوب افريقيا علي أن تستقل الطائرة المالاوية في الثامنة مساء لتصل إلي بلانتير في رحلة تستغرق ساعتين. 

وأجري الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة اتصالا بالسفيرة المصرية في جوهانسبرج مني عمر لتسهيل إقامة البعثة بأحد فنادق مطار جوهانسبرج نظراً لطول فترة الترانزيت. كما أجري اتصالاً بسفيرنا في مالاوي لتسهيل مهمة المنتخب في بلانتير وتقرر إقامة البعثة في فندق فيكتوريا والذي يبعد عن المطار بحوالي نصف ساعة وعن الاستاد الذي تقام عليه المباراة بحوالي 10 دقائق. 

ويجري المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب اتصالات شبه يومية بالسفارة المصرية في مالاوي للاطمئنان علي ترتيبات الإقامة والتدريب وطلب حسن شحاتة التدريب علي ملعب المباراة وفي نفس توقيتها الثانية والنصف بعد الظهر يومي الخميس والجمعة. وكان المنتخب قد اختتم تدريباته أمس بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة. 

واختار حسن شحاتة المدير الفني عبدالله السعيد مهاجم الاسماعيلي وأحمد رءوف مهاجم إنبي لرحلة مالاوي بدلاً من المصابين محمد فضل وعبدالعزيز توفيق. واجتمع سمير زاهر مع كل من حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب واستعرض معهما استعدادات الفريق لمباراة مالاوي وطالبهما بضرورة تحقيق الفوز في هذه المباراة والتي تعتبر نقطة تحول مهمة في المجموعة ال12 من أجل الفوز ببطولة المجموعة وضمان احتلال قمة مجموعة في الدور النهائي للتصفيات. 

وحرص زاهر علي حضور التدريبات الأخيرة وداعب كبار نجوم الفريق وفي مقدمتهم أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق الذي يعاني من كدمة قوية وكانت هناك شكوك حول سفره. وتقرر اختيار أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة رئيساً للبعثة في اللحظات الأخيرة.. وهو القرار الذي لاقي ارتياحاً كبيراً من اللاعبين والجهاز الفني. 

قال شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب ان الفريق جاهزاً تماماً لمواجهة مالاوي وان الفوز هو الهدف الذي يسعي الجهاز الفني لتحقيقه للحفاظ علي صدارة المجموعة والوصول للنقطة 12 خاصة وان مباراة العودة ستقام بالقاهرة. 
أشار إلي ان الكونغو الديمقراطية ستلعب مباراتيها القادمتين مع جيبوتي ذهاباً وعودة وفوزها مضمون في المباراتين وبالتالي سيرتفع رصيدها إلي 9 نقاط. 

وحول كثرة عدد المصابين وخاصة بعد مباراة جيبوتي قال ان هناك إصابات مؤثرة مثل محمد فضل وعبدالعزيز توفيق بينما الاصابات الأخري لأحمد حسن وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب فهي بسيطة ولن تؤثر علي مشاركتهم في مباراة السبت. 

وقال حمادة صدقي ان الجهاز الفني حريص علي عدم مشاركة أي لاعب مصاب وان الجميع ايقن أننا كنا منطقيين عندما اخترنا 30 لاعباً لخوض هذه المرحلة من التصفيات.. ويكفي أن العدد تقلص من 30 إلي 26 لاعباً حالياً. 
وقال أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي انه مطمئن للحراس الموجودين وان المنتخبات العالمية تعتمد علي حارس أساسي صاحب خبرة وان عصام الحضري يتمتع بهذه الميزات. 

وحول مشكلة الحضري الأخيرة مع الجماهير قال انه واثق في انها في طريقها للحل وانه يثق في وطنية الجماهير وحرصها علي مصلحة المنتخب.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



صقر يشهد التدريب الأخير..
 ويؤكد دعم الجميع للفريق 

بعثة المنتخب في مالاوي اليوم 
للقاء منتخبها في التصفيات الأفريقية 

زاهر يحذر من 'مقالب' المنافس.. 
وشحاتة متفائل بالتأهل للمونديال





تغادر القاهرة فجر اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم متجهة إلي مدينة ليلنجوي عبر جوهانسبرج بجنوب افريقيا للقاء منتخب مالاوي يوم السبت القادم في الجولة الثالثة بالمجموعة الثانية عشرة للتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم والعالم 2010 بانجولا وجنوب افريقيا.. 

أدي الفريق آخر تدريباته بعد ظهر أمس بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة واختار حسن شحاتةا لمدير الفني قائمة ال 22 لاعبا المرشحين للسفر وهم: عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف وأمير عبدالحميد.. ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله وأمير عزمي وهاني سعيد واحمد المحمدي وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي وحسن مصطفي وعبدالله السعيد واسلام معوض ومحمد ابراهيم واحمد سمير فرج واحمد رءوف وشيكابالا وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي وهاني سعيد 'الحدود' وزميله عيد عبدالملك.

واعتبارا من غد يبدأ المنتخب تدريباته في العاصمة المالاوية ومشاهدة شريط مباراة الكونغو ومالاوي في الجولة الثانية للتصفيات التي فازت فيها الكونغو ليحافظ منتخب مصر علي صدارته للمجموعة برصيد 6 نقاط ويحتل الفريقان المركز الثاني ولكل منهما ثلاث نقاط لفوزهما في مباراتين وخسارتهما لاثنتين.. ويلتقي المنتخب الكونغولي مع جيبوتي في الجولة الثالثة.

وفي لقاء الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد مع المنتخب وجهازه الفني حذر من أي تهاون بمنتخب مالاوي لان له سوابق 'باردة' مع منتخبنا وطالب الجهاز الفني واللاعبين ببذل أقصي جهد لحصد نقاط ا لمباراتين ذهابا وعودة يومي 14 و23 يونيو في الخارج والداخل.. 

واعاد رئيس الاتحاد التأكيد علي التغلب علي الظروف الصعبة التي يخوض المنتخب فيها التصفيات الحالية من اعتذارات واصابات وضعت الفريق في موقف حرج في مواجهة منافسين شرسين ولهما نفس طموح الفوز بتذكرة المجموعة&#173; وقال زاهر انه متفائل بقدرة شحاتة ورجاله علي تجاوز المرحلة الصعبة خاصة المباراة الاولي التي يجيد المنافس التعامل معها وضرورة السعي للحصول علي النقاط الثلاث حتي لا تتعطل مسيرتنا في التصفيات حيث يتوقع ان يحصد المنتخب الكونغولي نقاط مباراتيه المتتاليتين مع جيبوتي 'حصالة المجموعة ذهابا وعودة' حتي نواجهه علي أرضه ونحن علي رأس المجموعة بتسع نقاط كاملة &#173; بمشيئة الله.

وصرح حسن شحاتة ان هدف الجهاز الفني الحفاظ علي مسيرة المنتخب الناجحة &#173; حتي الآن &#173; وقال ان للجهاز حساباته واهدافه التي يسعي لتحقيقها من خلال توفير البدائل المنافسة من بين اللاعبين الموجودين في المعسكر.. أكد المدير الفني ان الفوز وحده هو سياسة المنتخب واللاعبين في كل المباريات التي يلعبها داخل مصر وخارجها منذ غانا ..2008 وأكد تفاؤله الشخصي بالتأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم.

كان عماد متعب قد استأذن من الجهاز لاجراء أشعة علي رقبته يوم الاثنين.. كما غاب محمود فتح الله عن التدريب لاصابته بنزلة برد وعمرو زكي لشعوره بآلام في ركبته.. وحضر محمد فضل أول تجمع للفريق لكنه لم يشارك لاصابته بخلع في الكتف ومعروف انه سيغيب عن المنتخب لاربعة اسابيع.. وقد انتظم كل اللاعبين في آخر تدريب للفريق أمس تمهيدا للسفر فجر اليوم.

وقد شهد المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة تدريب المنتخب ومعه رئيس واعضاء مجلس ادارة الاتحاد والكابتن احمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد ورئيس البعثة.. أكد صقر علي الدعم الكامل للمنتخب وجهازه الوطني وثقة الجميع في تحقيق حلم المصريين الوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم بعد غياب 18 عاما.. 

واشاد رئيس المجلس القومي بالروح التي يتحلي بها هذا الجيل واحساسه الوطني العالي والذي تجلي في بطولتي كأس الأمم الافريقية 2006 و2008 والفوز بهما في انجاز غير مسبوق في عصر عملقة الكرة الافريقية المحترفة.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



سمير زاهر للاعبي المنتخب :
مالاوي .. "لها سوابق" معنا

لا تستهينوا بالمنافس .. 
الظروف صعبة .. وأنتم أقوي






أكد سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة أن المنتخب الوطني يخوض التصفيات الحالية وسط ظروف صعبة للغاية خاصة في ظل انتشار الاصابات بين اللاعبين الموجودين فضلاً عن غياب العديد من الأساسيين أيضا للإصابة.  وقال إن توقيت التصفيات وضع المنتخب في موقف حرج ولكن رغم ذلك فإنني متفائل بقدرة المنتخب علي النجاح في مهمته الحالية وقدرة حسن شحاتة علي قيادة الفريق لتجاوز المرحلة الحالية من التصفيات. 

طالب زاهر حسن شحاتة وجهازه المعاون بعدم الاستهانة بمالاوي أو أي فريق إفريقي مهما كان ضعيفا لانه يبذل قصاري جهده علي ملعبه من أجل الفوز ومالاوي سبق لها أن حققت الفوز علي منتخبنا من قبل وحققت العديد من المفاجآت أيضا في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا الماضية. 

قال انه شخصيا يشعر بالقلق من أي مواجهة خارجية. وكان سمير زاهر قد حضر مران المنتخب بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة واجتمع مع الجهاز الفني واطمأن من حسن شحاتة المدير الفني علي اللاعبين والاستعداد للمباراة المقبلة. 

من جانبه أكد حسن شحاتة ان هدفه الحالي هو الحفاظ علي مسيرة المنتخب الناجحة وصدارة المجموعة التي تجعله علي رأس مجموعة في المرحلة الثانية من التصفيات مؤكدا علي ان الجهاز الفني لديه حساباته الخاصة وأهدافه التي يسعي لتحقيقها رغم الصعوبات التي يواجهها. 

قال إن أكبر مشكلة يواجهها الجهاز الفني هي الإصابات مشيرا إلي انه يحاول دائما توفير البدائل المناسبة من بين اللاعبين الموجودين في المعسكر. وأكد شحاتة ان الفوز وحده في كل المباريات أصبح سياسة المنتخب واللاعبين منذ أمم غانا 2008 مشيرا إلي انه شخصيا متفائل إلي أقصي درجة بالتأهل للمونديال. 

كان المنتخب قد أدي أول مران له عقب مباراة جيبوتي بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة. وغاب عن المران عماد متعب الذي حضر واستأذن حيث يجري أشعة علي رقبته وكذلك محمود فتح الله الذي أصيب بنزلة برد وعمرو زكي الذي شعر بألم في ركبته وحضر أيضا محمد فضل ولكنه لم يشارك بالطبع لإصابته بخلع في الكتف. 

السفر ب22 لاعباً 
أكد الكابتن شوقي غريب المدرب العام ان المنتخب سوف يسافر إلي مالاوي ب22 لاعباً إلا انه لم يتم الاستقرار عليهم بشكل نهائي حتي الآن وسننتظر حتي موعد السفر خوفا من حدوث أية إصابات. وقال ان الفريق سوف يسافر فجر الأربعاء متوجها إلي جوهانسبرج بجنوب إفريقيا ويمكث بها المنتخب 8 ساعات ترانزيت ثم السفر إلي مالاوي. 

قال ان أول مران للمنتخب هناك سيكون يوم الخميس ويعقبه مران الجمعة ثم المباراة يوم السبت.  وكان حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب قد وصلا مران المنتخب بعد بدايته بربع ساعة وقاده في هذه الفترة حمادة صدقي مدرب المنتخب وبدأ بتدريبات الاحماء ثم قام الجهاز الفني بتقسيم اللاعبين لفريقين واستمرت التقسيمة لمدة نصف ساعة.

في نفس الوقت فقد شهد مران حراس المرمي منافسة كبيرة بين الرباعي عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف وأمير عبدالحميد ومحمد صبحي.  وأكد أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي أنه يسعي للوصول بالحراس الأربعة لمستوي واحد حيث يعتبرون صمام الأمان للمنتخب الوطني. 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



إنطلاق الجولة الثالثة 
لتصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم 
يوم الجمعة القادم





القاهرة/أ ش أ/تنطلق يوم الجمعة القادم مباريات الجولة الثالثة للمرحلة الثانية من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة الى بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

ومن المقرر أن يلتقى في هذا اليوم منتخب اريتريا مع ضيفه منتخب توجو وذلك فى افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الحادية عشرة كما يلتقى منتخب جيبوتى مع ضيفه منتخب جمهورية الكونغو ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثانية عشرة فيما يحل المنتخب الاثيوبى ضيفا على نظيره الموريتانى وذلك ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثامنة.

أما يوم السبت فيحل المنتخب المصرى - بطل إفريقيا - ضيفا على منتخب مالاوى كما يلعب منتخب تنزانيا مع ضيفه منتخب الكاميرون وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الاولى.

كما يحل المنتخب الغينى ضيفا على نظيره الناميبى ويلتقى منتخب كينيا مع ضيفه منتخب زيمبابوى وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثانية كما يلعب منتخب اوغندا مع ضيفه منتخب انجولا ويواجه منتخب النيجر نظيره البنينى وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بينما يلتقى منتخب سيراليون مع ضيفه منتخب جنوب افريقيا ضمن مباريات المجموعة الرابعة.

كما يلتقى فى اليوم نفسه منتخب الجابون مع ضيفه منتخب غانا فى افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الخامسة فيما يلعب منتخب جامبيا مع نظيره الجزائرى ضمن مباريات المجموعة السادسة ويلتقى منتخب بوتسوانا مع ضيفه منتخب كوت ديفوار فى المجموعة السابعة فيما يلعب منتخب رواندا مع ضيفه منتخب المغرب وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثامنة.

ويلعب منتخب سيشل مع ضيفه منتخب بوركينا فاسو وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة التاسعة بينما يخوض المنتخب السودانى مباراته امام ضيفه منتخب مالى كما يلتقى منتخب تشاد مع منتخب الكونغو وذلك ضمن منافسات المجموعة العاشرة.

وتقام باقى مباريات الجولة الثالثة يوم الاحد المقبل حيث يلتقى منتخب موريشيوس مع منتخب الرأس الاخضر ضمن مباريات المجموعة الاولى فيما يحل المنتخب النيجيرى ضيفا على نظيره الغينى الاستوائى وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الرابعة كما يلتقى منتخب ليسوتو مع ضيفه منتخب ليبيا ضمن مباريات المجموعة الخامسة.

ويلعب منتخب ليبيريا مع نظيره السنغالى ضمن مباريات المجموعة السادسة ويلعب منتخب مدغشقر مع منتخب موزمبيق ضمن مباريات المجموعة السابعة كما يحل منتخب تونس ضيفا على نظيره البوروندى ضمن مباريات المجموعة التاسعة فيما يخوض منتخب سويزلاند مباراته مع ضيفه منتخب زامبيا وذلك ضمن مباريات المجموعة الحادية عشرة.

تجدر الاشارة إلى أن كلا من منتخبات " مصر الكاميرون انجولا نيجيريا غانا المغرب رواندا بوركينا فاسو مالى " لديها 6 نقاط من فوزين متتالين ويسعى كل منتخب منهم فى الجولة الثالثة لاحراز النقطة التاسعة من أجل تأكيد صدارة مجموعتها.

يذكر أن منتخب مالاوى يملك أقوى خط هجوم حتى الان بالتصفيات برصيد 8 أهداف سجلهم فى مباراة واحدة فى مرمى منتخب جيبوتى الذى يعد اضعف خط دفاع حيث دخل مرماه 12 هدفا ويلعب المنتخبان ضمن المجموعة الثانية عشرة والتى تضم إلى جانبهما مصر والكونغو الديمقراطية.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



شحاتة متحفز لحصد نقاط مالاوي





يطمح حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر في الفوز على مضيفه مالاوي يوم السبت في المرحلة الثالثة من المجموعة الـ12 في تصفيات كأس العالم.وقال شحاتة  يوم الأربعاء: "الفوز على مالاوي هام للغاية لأنه سيحسم التأهل بنسبة كبيرة".

وتتصدر مصر المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن مالاوي والكونجو الديمقراطية، فيما تتذيل جيبوتي المجموعة من دون رصيد.

ويعاني المنتخب غياب الكثير من اللاعبين يشكلون أزمة في الهجوم لاستبعاد محمد فضل المصاب في الكتف وعماد متعب الذي خرج من قائمة المنتخب يوم الثلاثاء للإصابة، فيما خرج عبد العزيز توفيق من القائمة لإصابة في العضلة الخلفية.

وأوضح شحاتة "غياب متعب لن يؤثر على الفريق فنحن نملك بدلاء على مستوى جيد".ومن المتوقع أن يحصل أحمد عيد على فرصة المشاركة أساسيا إلى جوار عمرو زكي في هجوم المنتخب.

وتغادر بعثة المنتخب إلى بلانتايرالمدينة التي تقام عليها المباراة، ويتدرب الفريق يوم الخميس في الساعة الثانية والنصف وهو ذات توقيت المباراة..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



بعثة منتخب مصر لكرة القدم
 تتوجه إلى مالاوى





القاهرة/أ ش أ/غادرت بعثة المنتخب المصري الاول لكرة القدم القاهرة فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح الأربعاء متوجهة إلى مالاوى عبر جوهانسبرج لملاقاة منتخب مالاوي السبت في إطار الجولة الثالثة لمباريات المجموعة الثانية عشرة للتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لبطولة كأس العالم 2010.

يرأس البعثة أحمد شاكر عضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد كرة القدم وتضم البعثة 33 فردا من لاعبين وإداريين وأعضاء الجهاز الفنى على رأسهم الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب مما يذكر ان المنتخب المصري يتصدر المجموعة الثانية عشرة في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 برصيد 6 نقاط جمعها من فوزين الأول على الكونجو بالقاهرة بنتيجة 2 -1 والثاني على جيبوتي في جيبوتي بنتيجة 4 - صفر..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



شحـــاتة يــــرفض الاستـهتار بمنتخب مالاوي

المدير الفني للفراعنة‏:‏ 
لقاء السبت صعب ولا بديل عن الفوز 





كتب عمرو مخلوف :
أكد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الأول لكرة القدم أن مواجهة السبت المقبل أمام مالاوي في الجولة الثالثة من تصفيات المجموعة الـ‏12‏ بتصفيات كأس العالم عن القارة الإفريقية‏,‏ مواجهة في غاية القوة والأهمية للمنتخبين‏.‏

وأضاف المدير الفني أن منتخب مصر سيلعب هذا اللقاء بهدف واحد وهو تحقيق الفوز والانفراد تماما بقيمة هذه المجموعة في التصفيات والاقتراب كثيرا من التأهل للدور الثاني من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏.‏

وأشار الي أن هدف الفوز هو نفس ما يسعي اليه منتخب مالاوي الذي يملك ثلاث نقاط فقط من مباراتين ويهمه كثيرا تحقيق الفوز في لقاء السبت حتي يحافظ علي فرصه في التأهل للدور الثاني من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم خاصة وأن الخسارة أمام بطل إفريقيا سوف تقلل من آماله في التأهل في ضوء المنافسة القوية من منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية‏.‏ وأوضح حسن شحاتة أنه متفائل للغاية بلقاء السبت رغم الظروف الصعبة التي يمر بها الفريق منذ انطلاق التصفيات في أول يونيو الحالي وخسارة جهود فريق بالكامل للإصابات التي حرمت الفراعنة من عناصر متميزة مثل محمد أبوتريكة‏,‏ ومحمد شوقي‏,‏ وشادي محمد‏,‏ وأحمد فتحي‏,‏ وأحمد حسام ميدو‏,‏ ومحمد زيدان‏,‏ وأخيرا عماد متعب الذي تم استبعاده ودخل بدلا منه عبدالسلام نجاح ومازال محمد فضل‏,‏ يعاني من الاصابه والموقف مازال معلقا بالنسبة للثلاثي عمرو زكي وأحمد حسن وأسامة محمد‏.‏

وأشار المدير الفني للمنتخب الي أن منتخب مالاوي وفي ضوء متابعة مباراته أمام الكونغو يعتبر من الفرق المحترمة علي مستوي القارة الإفريقية ويلعب كرة قدم متميزة ورغم أنه ليس من فرق المستوي الأول مثل الكاميرون كوت ديفوار والسنغال والمغرب‏,‏ إلا أنه فريق لا يستهان به تحت أي مسمي ولابد من مواجهته بكل قوة‏.‏

وبعيدا عن تصريحات المدير الفني للمنتخب فقد غادرت بعثة الفريق القاهرة فجر اليوم في طريقها الي مالاوي التي تصلها ظهر اليوم علي أن يخوض الفريق أول مران له في الخامسة من عصر اليوم ويواصل تدريباته يوميا حتي يوم المباراة‏.‏ يرأس البعثة أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد وتضم الجهاز الفني و‏21‏ لاعبا من بينهم أحمد حسن وعمرو زكي وذلك بعد أن رأي الجهاز الفني ضرورة اصطحابهما حتي لوم تسمح لهم الظروف بالمشاركة في اللقاء للإشراف علي برنامج التأهيل الخاص بهما استعدادا للقاء العودة مع مالاوي يوم‏22‏ يونيو الحالي‏.‏وكان المنتخب قد خاض آخر تدريباته بالقاهرة في الخامسة من عصر أول أمس‏.‏.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



اتحاد الكرة يجدد مفاوضاته مع البرازيل
 لملاقاة المنتخب في أغسطس





ودية مع المنتخب الوطني في أغسطس المقبل ضمن الأجندة الدولية، رغم تجمدها من قبل بسبب تمسك المسؤولين بخوض المنافس اللقاء بكامل نجومه.

وتأتي المباراة احتفالا بافتتاح استاد برج العرب، وأكد أحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق، أن المناسبة الخاصة بافتتاح استاد برج العرب كبيرة ولابد أن يناسبها اللعب مع فريق كبير مثل المنتخب البرازيلي، المعروف أن الشركة المنظمة لمباريات المنتخب أتمت اتفاقا مع المنتخب الإيراني لتنظيم مباراة ودية بين الفريقين في مدينة دبي.

من ناحية أخري، صرف أمس الأول لاعبو المنتخب وعقب انتهاء المران الأول بعد التجمع مكافآت الفوز علي الكونغو وجيبوتي، وتم الاتفاق علي أن يحصل اللاعبون علي نسبة من المكافآت كل مباراتين بشرط أن يحافظ الفريق علي المركز الأول.

وكان اتحاد الكرة قد اعتمد لائحة الفريق في التصفيات، ونصت علي حصول اللاعبين علي المكافآت بصورة تراكمية، بحيث يحصلون علي مكافآت تتراوح بين ١٥٠ و٢٠٠ ألف عن المرحلة الأولي، علي أن يحصل اللاعبون علي جزء منها، فيما تصل مكافأة الصعود إلي مبلغ يتراوح بين ٥٠٠ و٦٠٠، حيث لم يحسمها مسؤولو الاتحاد.

وتغادر فجر اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني إلي مالاوي لملاقاة منتخبها في إطار منافسات الجولة الثالثة لتصفيات المرحلة الأولي لبطولة كأس العالم ويترأس البعثة أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد وتضم ٢٠ لاعبا هم: عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف وأمير عبدالحميد وهاني سعيد ووائل جمعة وأمير عزمي وأحمد المحمدي وهاني سعيد &#171;لاعب الحرس&#187; 

وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي وعماد متعب وأحمد رؤوف وشيكابالا وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وإسلام عوض ومحمد إبراهيم وأحمد سمير فرج وحسن مصطفي.

يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي طالب فيه الجهاز الطبي اللاعبين بتناول كميات كبيرة من السوائل في الأيام المقبلة لمواجهة الحر المتوقع في مالاوي، خصوصا أن المباراة ستقام في الثالثة عصرا، 

كما طالب الجهاز الفني اللاعبين بالحصول علي أكبر قسط من الراحة نظرا لتعرضهم للإرهاق في رحلة الذهاب التي تصل مدتها إلي نحو ٢٢ ساعة، 

حيث يستغرق سفر البعثة إلي جنوب أفريقيا ٨ ساعات، وتستمر علي سبيل الترانزيت لمدة ١٠ ساعات قبل الطيران إلي مالاوي لمدة ٤ ساعات، وهو ما جعل الجهاز يلجأ لتدريبات خفيفة لتجنب إرهاق اللاعبين، خصوصا أن الفريق مازال يعاني من جراء رحلته إلي جيبوتي..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



اتحاد الكرة يجدد مفاوضاته مع البرازيل
 لملاقاة المنتخب في أغسطس





ودية مع المنتخب الوطني في أغسطس المقبل ضمن الأجندة الدولية، رغم تجمدها من قبل بسبب تمسك المسؤولين بخوض المنافس اللقاء بكامل نجومه.

وتأتي المباراة احتفالا بافتتاح استاد برج العرب، وأكد أحمد شاكر أمين الصندوق، أن المناسبة الخاصة بافتتاح استاد برج العرب كبيرة ولابد أن يناسبها اللعب مع فريق كبير مثل المنتخب البرازيلي، المعروف أن الشركة المنظمة لمباريات المنتخب أتمت اتفاقا مع المنتخب الإيراني لتنظيم مباراة ودية بين الفريقين في مدينة دبي.

من ناحية أخري، صرف أمس الأول لاعبو المنتخب وعقب انتهاء المران الأول بعد التجمع مكافآت الفوز علي الكونغو وجيبوتي، وتم الاتفاق علي أن يحصل اللاعبون علي نسبة من المكافآت كل مباراتين بشرط أن يحافظ الفريق علي المركز الأول.

وكان اتحاد الكرة قد اعتمد لائحة الفريق في التصفيات، ونصت علي حصول اللاعبين علي المكافآت بصورة تراكمية، بحيث يحصلون علي مكافآت تتراوح بين ١٥٠ و٢٠٠ ألف عن المرحلة الأولي، علي أن يحصل اللاعبون علي جزء منها، فيما تصل مكافأة الصعود إلي مبلغ يتراوح بين ٥٠٠ و٦٠٠، حيث لم يحسمها مسؤولو الاتحاد.

وتغادر فجر اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني إلي مالاوي لملاقاة منتخبها في إطار منافسات الجولة الثالثة لتصفيات المرحلة الأولي لبطولة كأس العالم ويترأس البعثة أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد وتضم ٢٠ لاعبا هم: عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف وأمير عبدالحميد وهاني سعيد ووائل جمعة وأمير عزمي وأحمد المحمدي وهاني سعيد &#171;لاعب الحرس&#187; 

وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي وعماد متعب وأحمد رؤوف وشيكابالا وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وإسلام عوض ومحمد إبراهيم وأحمد سمير فرج وحسن مصطفي.

يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي طالب فيه الجهاز الطبي اللاعبين بتناول كميات كبيرة من السوائل في الأيام المقبلة لمواجهة الحر المتوقع في مالاوي، خصوصا أن المباراة ستقام في الثالثة عصرا، 

كما طالب الجهاز الفني اللاعبين بالحصول علي أكبر قسط من الراحة نظرا لتعرضهم للإرهاق في رحلة الذهاب التي تصل مدتها إلي نحو ٢٢ ساعة، 

حيث يستغرق سفر البعثة إلي جنوب أفريقيا ٨ ساعات، وتستمر علي سبيل الترانزيت لمدة ١٠ ساعات قبل الطيران إلي مالاوي لمدة ٤ ساعات، وهو ما جعل الجهاز يلجأ لتدريبات خفيفة لتجنب إرهاق اللاعبين، خصوصا أن الفريق مازال يعاني من جراء رحلته إلي جيبوتي..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



أحمد شاكر رئيساً للبعثة في اللحظة الأخيرة

المنتخب في بلانتير الليلة
ويتدرب استعداداً لمالاوي

كبار النجوم مع الفريق 
السعيد ورءوف بدلا من فضل وتوفيق






رضوان الزياتي :
  تصل بعثة منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم إلي مدينة بلانتير بمالاوي مساء اليوم استعداداً للمباراة المهمة مع منتخب مالاوي في الجولة الثالثة لتصفيات كأس العالم والمقرر اقامتها باستاد كاموزي السبت القادم.  وكانت البعثة قد غادرت القاهرة في الثانية والنصف فجر اليوم.. وتقضي 12 ساعة ترانزيت في مطار جوهانسبرج بجنوب افريقيا علي أن تستقل الطائرة المالاوية في الثامنة مساء لتصل إلي بلانتير في رحلة تستغرق ساعتين. 

وأجري الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة اتصالا بالسفيرة المصرية في جوهانسبرج مني عمر لتسهيل إقامة البعثة بأحد فنادق مطار جوهانسبرج نظراً لطول فترة الترانزيت. كما أجري اتصالاً بسفيرنا في مالاوي لتسهيل مهمة المنتخب في بلانتير وتقرر إقامة البعثة في فندق فيكتوريا والذي يبعد عن المطار بحوالي نصف ساعة وعن الاستاد الذي تقام عليه المباراة بحوالي 10 دقائق. 

ويجري المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب اتصالات شبه يومية بالسفارة المصرية في مالاوي للاطمئنان علي ترتيبات الإقامة والتدريب وطلب حسن شحاتة التدريب علي ملعب المباراة وفي نفس توقيتها الثانية والنصف بعد الظهر يومي الخميس والجمعة. 

وكان المنتخب قد اختتم تدريباته أمس بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة. واختار حسن شحاتة المدير الفني عبدالله السعيد مهاجم الاسماعيلي وأحمد رءوف مهاجم إنبي لرحلة مالاوي بدلاً من المصابين محمد فضل وعبدالعزيز توفيق. 

واجتمع سمير زاهر مع كل من حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب واستعرض معهما استعدادات الفريق لمباراة مالاوي وطالبهما بضرورة تحقيق الفوز في هذه المباراة والتي تعتبر نقطة تحول مهمة في المجموعة ال12 من أجل الفوز ببطولة المجموعة وضمان احتلال قمة مجموعة في الدور النهائي للتصفيات. 

وحرص زاهر علي حضور التدريبات الأخيرة وداعب كبار نجوم الفريق وفي مقدمتهم أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق الذي يعاني من كدمة قوية وكانت هناك شكوك حول سفره. وتقرر اختيار أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة رئيساً للبعثة في اللحظات الأخيرة.. وهو القرار الذي لاقي ارتياحاً كبيراً من اللاعبين والجهاز الفني. 

قال شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب ان الفريق جاهزاً تماماً لمواجهة مالاوي وان الفوز هو الهدف الذي يسعي الجهاز الفني لتحقيقه للحفاظ علي صدارة المجموعة والوصول للنقطة 12 خاصة وان مباراة العودة ستقام بالقاهرة. وأشار إلي ان الكونغو الديمقراطية ستلعب مباراتيها القادمتين مع جيبوتي ذهاباً وعودة وفوزها مضمون في المباراتين وبالتالي سيرتفع رصيدها إلي 9 نقاط. 

وحول كثرة عدد المصابين وخاصة بعد مباراة جيبوتي قال ان هناك إصابات مؤثرة مثل محمد فضل وعبدالعزيز توفيق بينما الاصابات الأخري لأحمد حسن وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب فهي بسيطة ولن تؤثر علي مشاركتهم في مباراة السبت. وقال حمادة صدقي ان الجهاز الفني حريص علي عدم مشاركة أي لاعب مصاب وان الجميع ايقن أننا كنا منطقيين عندما اخترنا 30 لاعباً لخوض هذه المرحلة من التصفيات.. ويكفي أن العدد تقلص من 30 إلي 26 لاعباً حالياً. 

وقال أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي انه مطمئن للحراس الموجودين وان المنتخبات العالمية تعتمد علي حارس أساسي صاحب خبرة وان عصام الحضري يتمتع بهذه الميزات. وحول مشكلة الحضري الأخيرة مع الجماهير قال انه واثق في انها في طريقها للحل وانه يثق في وطنية الجماهير وحرصها علي مصلحة المنتخب. .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



صقر يشهد التدريب الأخير
 ويؤكد دعم الجميع للفريق 

بعثة المنتخب في مالاوي 
للقاء منتخبها في التصفيات الأفريقية 

زاهر يحذر من 'مقالب' المنافس
 وشحاتة متفائل بالتأهل للمونديال 





كتب عثمان سالم: 
تغادر القاهرة فجر اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم متجهة إلي مدينة ليلنجوي عبر جوهانسبرج بجنوب افريقيا للقاء منتخب مالاوي يوم السبت القادم في الجولة الثالثة بالمجموعة الثانية عشرة للتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم والعالم 2010 بانجولا وجنوب افريقيا.. أدي الفريق آخر تدريباته بعد ظهر أمس بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة 

واختار حسن شحاتةا لمدير الفني قائمة ال 22 لاعبا المرشحين للسفر وهم: عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف وأمير عبدالحميد.. ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله وأمير عزمي وهاني سعيد واحمد المحمدي وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي وحسن مصطفي وعبدالله السعيد واسلام معوض ومحمد ابراهيم واحمد سمير فرج واحمد رءوف وشيكابالا وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي وهاني سعيد 'الحدود' وزميله عيد عبدالملك.

واعتبارا من غد يبدأ المنتخب تدريباته في العاصمة المالاوية ومشاهدة شريط مباراة الكونغو ومالاوي في الجولة الثانية للتصفيات التي فازت فيها الكونغو ليحافظ منتخب مصر علي صدارته للمجموعة برصيد 6 نقاط ويحتل الفريقان المركز الثاني ولكل منهما ثلاث نقاط لفوزهما في مباراتين وخسارتهما لاثنتين.. ويلتقي المنتخب الكونغولي مع جيبوتي في الجولة الثالثة.

وفي لقاء الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد مع المنتخب وجهازه الفني حذر من أي تهاون بمنتخب مالاوي لان له
سوابق 'باردة' مع منتخبنا وطالب الجهاز الفني واللاعبين ببذل أقصي جهد لحصد نقاط ا لمباراتين ذهابا وعودة يومي 14 و23 يونيو في الخارج والداخل.. واعاد رئيس الاتحاد التأكيد علي التغلب علي الظروف الصعبة التي يخوض المنتخب فيها التصفيات الحالية من اعتذارات واصابات وضعت الفريق في موقف حرج في مواجهة منافسين شرسين ولهما نفس طموح الفوز بتذكرة المجموعة&#173; 

وقال زاهر انه متفائل بقدرة شحاتة ورجاله علي تجاوز المرحلة الصعبة خاصة المباراة الاولي التي يجيد المنافس التعامل معها وضرورة السعي للحصول علي النقاط الثلاث حتي لا تتعطل مسيرتنا في التصفيات حيث يتوقع ان يحصد المنتخب الكونغولي نقاط مباراتيه المتتاليتين مع جيبوتي 'حصالة المجموعة ذهابا وعودة' حتي نواجهه علي أرضه ونحن علي رأس المجموعة بتسع نقاط كاملة &#173; بمشيئة الله.

وصرح حسن شحاتة ان هدف الجهاز الفني الحفاظ علي مسيرة المنتخب الناجحة &#173; حتي الآن &#173; وقال ان للجهاز حساباته واهدافه التي يسعي لتحقيقها من خلال توفير البدائل المنافسة من بين اللاعبين الموجودين في المعسكر.. أكد المدير الفني ان الفوز وحده هو سياسة المنتخب واللاعبين في كل المباريات التي يلعبها داخل مصر وخارجها منذ غانا ..2008 وأكد تفاؤله الشخصي بالتأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم.

كان عماد متعب قد استأذن من الجهاز لاجراء أشعة علي رقبته يوم الاثنين.. كما غاب محمود فتح الله عن التدريب لاصابته بنزلة برد وعمرو زكي لشعوره بآلام في ركبته.. وحضر محمد فضل أول تجمع للفريق لكنه لم يشارك لاصابته بخلع في الكتف ومعروف انه سيغيب عن المنتخب لاربعة اسابيع.. وقد انتظم كل اللاعبين في آخر تدريب للفريق أمس تمهيدا للسفر فجر اليوم.

وقد شهد المهندس حسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة تدريب المنتخب ومعه رئيس واعضاء مجلس ادارة الاتحاد والكابتن احمد شاكر أمين صندوق الاتحاد ورئيس البعثة.. أكد صقر علي الدعم الكامل للمنتخب وجهازه الوطني وثقة الجميع في تحقيق حلم المصريين الوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم بعد غياب 18 عاما.. واشاد رئيس المجلس القومي بالروح التي يتحلي بها هذا الجيل واحساسه الوطني العالي والذي تجلي في بطولتي كأس الأمم الافريقية 2006 و2008 والفوز بهما في انجاز غير مسبوق في عصر عملقة الكرة الافريقية المحترفة.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



عبد الله السعيد 
ضمن بعثة المنتخب الوطنى 
إستعدادا لمباراة ماولاى





أنضم لاعب خط وسط النادى الإسماعيلى عبد الله السعيد الى بعثة المنتخب المصرى لكرة القدم إستعدادا لمباراة مالاوى والمقرر لها يوم السبت القادم فى إطار مباريات الجولة الثالثة لمنافسات المجموعة الثانية عشر ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة الى بطولة كأس العالم التى ستقام بجنوب أفريقيا 2010 .

وجاء إنضمام عبد الله السعيد لبعثة المنتخب الوطنى بسبب كثرة الغيابات للعديد من لاعبى المتتخب بسبب الإصابات المختلفة لذلك كان القرار النهائى من الكابتن / حسن شحاتة بضرورة ضم عبد الله السعيد .

وكان عبد الله قد خرج من الحسابات فى المباراة الماضية التى جمعت بين منتخبى جيبوتى ومصر بسبب كثرة الجاهزين لهذا اللقاء الذى أنتهى بفوز المنتخب المصرى برباعية نظيفة .

موقع ismaily online يتمنى كل التوفيق للاعب عبد الله السعيد وأن ينجح فى إثبات نفسه إذا ما قدر له المشاركة فى هذه المباراة ..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



حرب التصريحات تشتعل 
قبل لقاء منتخبنا مع مالاوي غداً

شحاتة يضع اللمسات النهائية علي الخطة والتشكيل
ويرفع شعار لا بديل عن  الفوز





رسالة مالاوي: رضوان الزياتي

 اشتعلت حرب التصريحات قبل 24 ساعة من اللقاء المرتقب بين منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مع منتخب مالاوي باستاد كاموزو بمدينة بلانتاير في ثالث جولات المجموعة الثانية عشرة لتصفيات كأس العالم في الثانية والنصف بعد ظهر غد السبت.. الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة. 

نشرت صحيفة "ذي نيشن" الأمة وهي واحدة من أوسع الصحف المالاوية انتشارا في صفحتها الرياضية الأخيرة مقالا كبيرا تحت عنوان "الفراعنة يقللون من شأن ألسنة اللهب".. وألسنة اللهب هو لقب منتخب مالاوي.. وفي صفحتها الداخلية كتبت الصحيفة عنوانا رئيسيا يقول "ونحن لا نخاف من أبطال افريقيا". 

وتبادل شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخبنا وكينا فيري المدير الفني لمنتخب مالاوي التصريحات النارية علي صفحات الصحف وعلق غريب علي ما نشرته الصحف المالاوية ان مثل هذه الأمور عادية ولا نتأثر بها.. فنحن جئنا في مهمة محددة وهي تحقيق الفوز للاستمرار علي قمة المجموعة وهو نفس الكلام الذي حرص علي تأكيده الكابتن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني دون التقليل من شأن منتخب مالاوي والذي كان ندا قويا للكونغو الديمقراطية في مباراتهما الأحد الماضي في كينشاسا وانتهت بالهزيمة صفر/1 وكان الهدف من ضربة جزاء أعادها الحكم السوداني مرتين. 

لم ينف شوقي غريب التصريحات التي نشرتها صحيفة "ذي نيشن" والتي نقلتها من أحد المواقع المصرية علي شبكة الإنترنت وقال ان منتخب مالاوي في المرتبة الثالثة في تصنيف المجموعة بعد مصر والكونغو الديمقراطية.. ومع ذلك فنحن لا نستهين به ولا نقلل من شأنه ونحن أبطال افريقيا ولابد ان نبرهن في مباراة الغد علي ذلك برغم الغيابات الكبيرة في صفوف فريقنا. 

نفس الصحيفة نشرت في عددها الصادر أمس مقالا كبيرا عن منتخبنا أشارت خلاله إلي الغيابات الكبيرة لكبار نجوم الفريق وفي مقدمتهم محمد زيدان ومحمد أبوتريكة وشككت في مشاركة أحمد حسن وعمرو زكي بسبب الإصابة.. وقالت ان المنتخب المصري جاء إلي مالاوي بدون أربعة من نجومه الأساسيين. 

وقال المدير الفني لمنتخب مالاوي كينا فيري ان فريقه جاهز لهذه الموقعة المهمة والتي لا بديل له فيها عن الفوز حتي يستمر منافسا في سباق التأهل للدور النهائي للتصفيات وان المنتخب المصري قد يتلقي صدمة عنيفة غدا. 


أشار فيري إلي انه يدرك صعوبة اللقاء ولكنه يثق في لاعبيه وقدرتهم علي الفوز علي أبطال افريقيا مؤكدا ان فريقه نادرا ما ينهزم علي أرضه وان المنتخب المصري بالذات لم يتمكن من الفوز علينا.. فقد تعادلنا معه في تصفيات كأس العالم 1990 في ليلونجوي.. وهزمناه في تصفيات كأس الأمم الافريقية 1992 في بلانتاير. 

ويبدو ان المالاويين يتفاءلون باللعب في بلانتاير وهي العاصمة التجارية والاقتصادية وبعيدا عن التصريحات ونزولا إلي أرض الواقع ينهي منتخبنا الوطني استعداداته في الثانية والنصف بعد ظهر اليوم بمران أخير وقوي يضع خلاله الكابتن حسن شحاتة ومعاونوه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان علي اللمسات الأخيرة علي التشكيل وخطة المباراة.. 

ومن المنتظر حدوث بعض التعديلات علي التشكيل بسبب الإصابات التي لحقت ببعض اللاعبين وحرمتهم من الحضور إلي مالاوي وفي مقدمتهم عماد متعب الذي كان قد تخلف في آخر لحظة بسبب معاودة آلام الرقبة وعبدالعزيز توفيق وارتفعت اسهم أحمد المحمدي في احتلال الطرف الأيمن من بداية المباراة كما ارتفعت أسهم حسام غالي للعودة إلي الارتكاز بجوار حسني عبدربه ومن المرجح ان يلعب الثلاثي أحمد حسن وشيكابالا وعمرو زكي في الهجوم في حين ان ثلاثي الدفاع لا خلاف عليهم وهم هاني سعيد في الليبرو ومحمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة كمساكين ومن خلفهم عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي. 

وعقد الكابتن حسن شحاتة اجتماعا مع اللاعبين أمس بعد الغداء وقبل المران الأساسي وطالبهم بالتركيز الشديد في المباراة نظرا لحساسيتها وأهميتها في حسم 50&#37; من التأهل للدور النهائي للتصفيات. 

وتمسك حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب بالتدريب علي ملعب المباراة مرتين لانه من النجيل الصناعي وأبلغ غريب مراقب المباراة بذلك طبقا للوائح الفيفا التي تنص علي انه من حق الفريق الضيف التدريب علي ملعب المباراة مرتين إذا كان الملعب من التارتان أو النجيل الصناعي. وقال حسن شحاتة ان النجيل الصناعي أفضل كثيرا من التارتان. 

وحرص الجهاز الفني علي مشاهدة شريط مباراة مالاوي وجيبوتي والتي انتهت بفوز مالاوي الكاسح 8/1 في أكبر نتيجة في التصفيات بعد ان تسلم الشريط من مصطفي عمار نائب السفير المصري أكرم حمدي.. ويحاول عمار البحث عن شريط مسجل لمباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية ومالاوي التي انتهت بفوز الكونغو بهدف من ضربة جزاء ونبه الجهاز الفني اللاعبين باستخدام أحذية المطر خاصة بعد ان هطلت بعض الأمطار صباح أمس ويجري الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة اتصالات يومية بالكابتن أحمد شاكر رئيس البعثة وحسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب للاطمئنان علي الفريق وحثه علي الفوز. 

ويقيم منتخبنا بفندق فيكتوريا وهو فندق صغير جدا لا يزيد علي ثلاثة نجوم.. وطبقا للوائح الفيفا فإن الفريق الضيف هو الذي يتحمل مسئولية حجز الفندق وذلك للقضاء علي شكاوي المنتخبات من الاقامة وقال مصطفي عمار نائب السفير والذي قام بالحجز في هذا الفندق لانه يعتبر أفضل الفنادق في بلانتاير ويبعد عن استاد كاموزي الذي تقام عليه المباراة بحوالي 10 دقائق فقط وعن المطار بحوالي نصف ساعة. 

علي الجانب الآخر يواصل منتخب مالاوي معسكره ويؤدي تدريباته وأكد مدربه ان حظوظ فريقه في التأهل للدور الثاني للتصفيات مازالت قائمة برغم الهزيمة من الكونغو الديمقراطية بهدف من ضربة جزاء. 

وقال ان المنتخب المصري قد يتعرض لصدمة عنيفة في لقاء الغد وقد يصدم بأداء غير متوقع من لاعبي فريقه. 
تلقي اتحاد مالاوي خطابا من الفيفا بتوقيع غرامة قدرها 5 آلاف فرنك سويسري "أي حوالي 8 آلاف دولار" لحصول أربعة من لاعبيه علي أربعة إنذارات في مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية.. وتنص لوائح الفيفا الجديدة علي توقيع غرامات مالية علي الفريق الذي يحصل علي أربعة إنذارات في المباراة الواحدة. 

.. يتمتع كل من محمد زيدان والحضري بشعبية كبيرة في مالاوي.. يليهما محمد أبوتريكة واستقبلت الجماهير خبر عدم حضور زيدان وأبوتريكة بسعادة كبيرة والطريف ان أحد المشجعين اندفع إلي وائل جمعة بعد وصول الفريق إلي مطار بلانتاير لتحيته علي انه زيدان ولكن وائل جمعة أخبره بالحقيقة. 

.. السفير المصري أكرم حمدي يصل إلي بلانتاير اليوم لحضور المباراة قادما من العاصمة ليلونجوي. 

.. درجة الحرارة في بلانتاير تتراوح بين 18 و24 درجة وموسم الشتاء بدأ بأمطار قليلة ومصر تتقدم بساعة في التوقيت. 

.. يقوم الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب بالإشراف علي وجبات الفريق وتقرر ان يكون طعام الغداء يوميا في الحادية عشرة والنصف. 

.. العملة في مالاوي هي "الكاوتشا" والدولار يساوي حوالي 147 كواتشا. 

.. تشتهر مالاوي وعدد سكانها حوالي 13 مليون نسمة بالزراعة وأهم المحاصيل فيها قصب السكر والشاي وتعتبر ثاني أكبر دولة منتجة للشاي في افريقيا بعد كينيا. .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب يتحدي الظروف الصعبة
إصابة الحضري‏ واستبعاد عمرو زكي من المران‏!‏

منتخب مالاوي يضم‏15‏ محترفا‏
والصحف تسأل عن أبوتريكة وزيدان 





رسالة مالاوي‏:‏ خالد عبدالمنعم 
في أجواء هادئة ومناخ يصل لدرجة البرودة يؤدي المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم تدريبه الثاني اليوم الجمعة علي ملعب تاموزا بمدينة بلانتير المالاوية استعدادا لمباراته المهمة والمرتقبة مع نظيره المالاوي في اطار مباريات الجولة الثالثة المؤهلة لتصفيات مونديال‏2010‏ في المجموعة‏12‏ والتي تضم مالاوي وجيبوتي والكونغو الديمقراطية إلي جانب مصر وتقام المباراة في تمام الساعة الثانية والنصف بتوقيت مالاوي الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة‏.‏

وكان المنتخب قد أدي تدريبه أمس الخميس بقيادة حسن شحاتة وساد التدريب حالة من الحماس لاثبات الذات للمشاركة في المباراة‏.‏وشهد تدريب المنتخب تجدد إصابة عمرو زكي والتي كان يعاني منها قبل مباراة جيبوتي وهي عبارة عن رشح في الركبة مما دعا حسن شحاتة لاستبعاده من التدريب وقام الجهاز الطبي بعمل جلسات علاج وتقوية للاعب علي أمل الشفاء واللحاق بمباراة الغد بالإضافة لإصابة عصام الحضري حارس المرمي بأنفلونزا جعلته يشعر بدوار بسيط ولم يستطع استكمال المران فأخرجه حسن شحاتة لضمان عدم تدهور حالته‏.‏

وعلق شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب علي هذه الإصابات بأن عمرو زكي قد يلحق بالمباراة أو بجزء منها وفي حالة تعذر ذلك لا توجد مشكلة لوجود البديل أما بالنسبة لعصام الحضري فالانفلونزا لن تمنعه من المشاركة في المباراة‏.‏

في الوقت ذاته عقد أحمد شاكر رئيس البعثة وحسن شحاتة جلسة مع اللاعبين قبل التوجه للمران وطالبوهم بتحقيق الفوز ونقلوا لهم تحيات سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة وأمنياته في تحقيق الفوز ليضمنوا اللعب أمام مالاوي مباراة العودة بالقاهرة بأعصاب هادئة‏.‏

ويقود مالاوي مدرب وطني هو كيتافيري الذي تولي المسئولية قبل انطلاق التصفيات بعشرة أيام بعد أن ترك العمل مع فريق سيتي ستارز الجنوب افريقي لمطالبة اتحاد الكرة في مالاوي بعودته بناء علي طلب الجماهير ويتمتع بشعبية كبيرة في مالاوي‏.‏

ويضم فريق مالاوي‏15‏ لاعبا محترفا يلعب‏11‏ لاعبا منهم في جنوب افريقيا ولاعب في تنزانيا والباقي في أندية بالدنمارك وألمانيا وروسيا وأشهر لاعب هو ايسواكا نيندا وهو محترف في كاماز الروسي وهو لاعب ذوبنيان قوي وأحرز ثلاثة أهداف من أهداف فريقه الثمانية في مرمي جيبوتي‏.‏

وأشهر الصحف في مالاوي هي صحيفة ذاناشيون وهي صحيفة يومية وأفردت خبرا عن غياب نجمي مصر محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد زيدان والمعروفين في مالاوي جيدا وكتب كاتب المقال ان هذه الغيابات هي فرصة لتحقيق الفوز خاصة انها إصابات مؤثرة وقد تساعد مالاوي علي تحقيق الفوز قبل مباراة العودة‏.‏

علي الجانب الآخر طلب أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي من عصام الحضري نسيان مشاكله مع النادي الأهلي خاصة عندما لاحظ أن الحضري قام بجمع قصاصات الصحف المصرية التي تناولت مشكلته وذلك أثناء قدوم المنتخب من القاهرة‏.‏

ومن جانبه أكد حسني عبدربه لاعب المنتخب الوطني انه يفكر جيدا في السفر لفرنسا بعد مباراة العودة أمام مالاوي بالقاهرة متوجها لمناقشة خلافه مع ناديه الفرنسي ستراسبورج لايجاد حل ينهي هذا الخلاف‏.‏



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



تدريبات سرية..لمنتخبنا في مالاوي

شحاتة استقر علي التشكيل 
بعد دراسة مباراتي المنافس مع جيبوتي والكونغو

أحمد شاكر: الفوز .. بوابة العبور للدور الثاني
 في تصفيات المونديال





رسالة مالاوي : رضوان الزياتي 
في أجواء باردة وروح عالية أدي منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مرانه الأول عصر أمس باستاد كادوزي بمدينة بلانتاير استعداداً لمباراته المهمة مع منتخب مالاوي والتي ستقام في الثانية والنصف بعد ظهر غد "الثالثة والنصف ظهراً" بتوقيت القاهرة في الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة الثانية عشرة لتصفيات كأس العالم .2010 

شارك في المران كل اللاعبين فيما عدا عمرو زكي الذي حصل علي راحة حيث يخضع لتدريبات علاجية لتقوية العضلات ومن المنتظر أن يشارك اليوم في المران الأخير الذي يقام في نفس التوقيت وبنفس الملعب. وشارك أحمد حسن لأول مرة وتحسنت حالته تماماً وأصبح من المؤكد أن يبدأ المباراة. 

وبرغم أن الملعب من النجيل الصناعي إلا أن الجهاز الفني أشاد به واعتبره أفضل كثيراً من ملعب حسن جوليد بجيبوتي.. وتتسع مدرجات الملعب لحوالي 40 ألف متفرج ومن المنتظر أن تزدحم المدرجات غداً بالجماهير.. حيث سيتم طرح التذاكر في الأسواق ابتداءً من اليوم وتتراوح أسعارها ما بين خمسة جنيهات وخمسين جنيهاً. 

وفي اجتماعها مع اللاعبين قبل المران مباشرة أكد كل من أحمد شاكر رئيس البعثة وحسن شحاتة المدير الفني أن الهدف من مباراة الغد هو النقاط الثلاث لأنها تمثل الباب الملكي للعبور للدور النهائي للتصفيات حيث إن المنتخب سيلعب مباراتيه القادمتين مع مالاوي وجيبوتي بالقاهرة قبل أن يسافر لملاقاة الكونغو الديمقراطية في آخر مباراة. 

قال أحمد شاكر في تصريح خاص ل"المساء" إنه حرص بالاتفاق مع الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد ومجلس الإدارة علي صرف كافة المستحقات والمكافآت عن مباراتي الكونغو وجيبوتي قبل السفر إلي مالاوي وذلك حتي يكون كل تركيز اللاعبين كاملاً في المباراة. 

أشار إلي أن اللاعبين جميعهم في حالة معنوية مرتفعة جداً ومصممون علي تحقيق الفوز غداً مؤكداً أن هناك مكافآت تنتظرهم تتراوح ما بين 500 إلي 600 ألف جنيه لكل لاعب بالإضافة إلي مليوني جنيه أيضاً وعد بها الكابتن سمير زاهر في حالة التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم. 

يحرص سمير زاهر علي الاتصال أكثر من مرة يومياً بأحمد شاكر وحسن شحاتة للاطمئنان علي الفريق وحث اللاعبين علي تحقيق الفوز.. كما حرص السفير أكرم حمدي علي الاتصال من ليلونجوي بأحمد شاكر للاطمئنان علي البعثة وأكد حضوره اليوم إلي بلانتاير لحضور المباراة. 

وبرغم أن الجهاز الفني لم يستقر حتي الآن علي التشكيل الأساسي إلا أن المؤشرات تدل علي أنه لن يخرج من بين الحضري في المرمي وهاني سعيد ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله في الدفاع وأحمد المحمدي في الجانب الأيمن وأحمد سمير فرج في الجانب الأيسر وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي في الارتكاز وأحمد حسن وعمرو زكي وشيكابالا في الهجوم.. ومعهم محمد عبدالمنصف وأمير عزمي وعبدالسلام نجاح وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وعبدالله السعيد وأحمد رؤوف ومحمد ابراهيم.. وقرر حسن شحاتة أن يكون المران الأخير اليوم مغلقاً وبدون حضور الجماهير. 

بذل مصطفي عمار نائب السفير والمتواجد بصفة دائمة مع البعثة بتكليف من السفير جهوداً كبيرة من أجل توفير جهاز فيديو ليتمكن الجهاز الفني من مشاهدة شريطي مباراتي مالاوي مع جيبوتي والكونغو الديمقراطية. 

علي الجانب الآخر ساد الارتياح بعثة منتخب مالاوي بعد تأكدهم من غياب النجمين الكبيرين محمد زيدان ومحمد أبوتريكة.. وتناولت الصحف أخبار المنتخب بالتفصيل من خلال المواقع الرياضية المصرية لدرجة أنهم نشروا كل شيء عن إصابة عماد متعب واستبعاده من السفر في اللحظات الأخيرة.. لكنهم أخطأوا عندما أكدوا عدم مشاركة أحمد حسن وعمرو زكي. 
أدي منتخب مالاوي مرانه الأساسي بعد منتخبنا مباشرة.. ورفض كينا فيري المدير الفني لمنتخب مالاوي حضور الإعلاميين المصريين المران ولم يبدأ المران إلا بعد خروجهم. 

يضم منتخب مالاوي 15 لاعباً محترفاً من بينهم 11 محترفاً في جنوب أفريقيا وحدها وأبرز المحترفين إيساو كانييندا هداف الفريق والمحترف في كاماز الروسي. 

أكد كينا فيري المدير الفني لمنتخب مالاوي أنه لا يخشي أبطال أفريقيا.. وقال إن التاريخ يؤكد أن المنتخب المصري لم يتمكن من تحقيق أي فوز علي مالاوي سواء في ليلنجوي أو بلانتاير. 

أشار فيري إلي أن فرصة فريقه في التأهل للدور النهائي لتصفيات المونديال وأن الفوز غداً علي الفراعنة هو الخطوة الأولي نحو تحقيق هذا الهدف. 

قال إن هزيمة فريقه أمام الكونغو الديمقراطية كانت بسبب الحكم السوداني الذي تحامل علي فريقه بصورة كبيرة. 
أخبار من بلانتاير 

** تقرر إذاعة المباراة علي الهواء مباشرة في القناتين الثانية والنيل للرياضة. 

** يتمتع محمد زيدان وعصام الحضري بشعبية كبيرة هنا في مالاوي وأينما تذهب تسأل عنهما الجماهير. 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



إصابة الحضري في المران الأخير 
تؤرق الجهاز الفني

اليوم‏..‏ مصر تلعب مع مالاوي 
في تصفيات كأس العالم باستاد كاموزو

المنتخب الوطني يحاط بشئ من الخوف‏
‏ والدليل طريقة‏4-6-‏ صفر





يلعب المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم مع نظيره منتخب مالاوي في الثانية والنصف بعد ظهر اليوم بتوقيت مالاوي‏(‏ الثالثة و النصف بتوقيت القاهرة‏)‏ علي ملعب كاموزو الذي يتسع لـ‏40‏ ألف متفرج بمدينة بلانتاير‏,‏ وذلك ضمن مباريات الجولة الثالثة بالمجموعة رقم‏12‏ من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب الفريقيا‏,‏ والمباراة مذاعة تليفزيونيا‏,‏ ويديرها طاقم حكام غيني بقيادة يعقوب كيتا‏.‏

و يخوض منتخب مصر اللقاء محاطا بشئ من الخوف لا يستطيع احد انكاره‏,‏ وجهازه الفني مازال يفكر بمن سيلعب‏..‏ وكيف يلعب ؟‏..‏ لدرجة ان مدربه العام شوقي غريب قال ردا طريفا للبعض في ظل الظروف المعاكسة التي يعيشها الفريق حاليا بسبب الاصابات‏:'‏ اننا سنلعب بطريقة‏4-6-‏ صفر‏'..‏ وقد يكون رد غريب علي سبيل الدعابة ولكنه يوضح ازمة عدم وجود مهاجمين‏,‏ فمتعب وفضل بقيا في القاهرة للاصابة‏,‏ وعمرو زكي ما زالت مسألة مشاركته في المباراة مثار جدل يحسم اليوم‏,‏ بعد ان فضل الجهاز الفني اراحته في مران امس الاول خوفا من اجهاده‏,‏ خاصة ان المباراة تقام علي ملعب ارضيته من النجيل الصناعي‏!‏

ويدفع ذلك الجهاز الفني الي اللعب اليوم بطريقة تتناسب مع ظروف الفريق و يستفيد خلالها من افضل العناصر الاخري من اللاعبين المجيدين للدور الهجومي‏,‏ حيث تتجه النية الي الاعتماد علي طريقة‏3-4-3,‏ التي يتشكل فيها مثلث منتخب مصر الهجومي من قاعدة تضم احمد حسن وشيكابالا تحت رأس الحربة الوحيد عمرو زكي في حين سيتكون رباعي الوسط من أحمد المحمدي‏(‏ يمينا‏)‏ وأحمد سمير فرج‏(‏ يسارا‏)‏ وبينهما‏..‏ حسام غالي وحسني عبد ربه‏,‏ وثبات ثلاثي الدفاع‏..‏ هاني سعيد و محمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة‏,‏ وفي حراسة المرمي عصام الحضري‏.‏

والفوز اليوم في موقعة بلانتاير مهم جدا للمنتخب الوطني لحسم مسألة تأكيد تأهله المبكر الي الدور الثاني من التصفيات التي يحتل فيها حاليا صدارة مجموعته برصيد‏6‏ نقاط مقابل‏3‏ نقاط لمنتخب مالاوي الذي يتقدم علي منتخب الكونجو بفارق الاهداف‏,‏ حيث يملك هو الآخر‏3‏ نقاط وفي المؤخرة منتخب جيبوتي بدون رصيد‏,‏ ولكن هل سينجح منتخب مصر في تخطي نظيره المالاوي الملقب بـ‏'‏ النيران الملتهبة‏'‏ ؟

ان الاجابة عن هذا السؤال قد تبدو صعبة‏,‏ ليس من منطلق ظروف المنتخب الوطني الحالية فقط‏,‏ وانما من خلال الرغبة القوية للمنافس في تحقيق طموح الفوز هو الآخر‏,‏ والتصريحات الساخنة التي يطلقها الجميع هنا‏,‏ و المبالغ المالية التي تنتظر لاعبي مالاوي في حالة الفوز علي بطل افريقيا‏,‏ والتي لن تتوقف علي المليون و‏200‏ ألف كواتشا التي وعدهم بها وزيرهم للرياضة سيمون فيوا كيوندا‏,‏ بل هناك ايضا حوالي‏50‏ ألف كواتشا من رجال الاعمال لكل لاعب لو فازوا‏,‏ والكواتشا هي العملة المحلية والدولار يساوي‏145‏ كواتشا‏.‏

الي جانب ذلك ايضا لديهم بعض العناصر الجيدة من اللاعبين مثل‏..‏ كانيندا صاحب‏3‏ اهداف من بين الثمانية التي سجلوها في شباك جيبوتي‏,‏ ومبوندا كابتن الفريق وروسيل و الفيش كافيوتيكا وموسي تشافولا وروبرت نجامبي و جوزيف كامويندو‏,‏ حيث سيعمل مدربهم الوطني كيتا فيري علي الاستفادة منهم قدر المستطاع للظهور بشكل جيد وحتي يؤكد عدم صحة ما يقال انه يستفيد حاليا من عمل المدير الفني السابق الانجليزي ستيفن قسطنطين‏.‏

أخبار سريعة
‏-‏ الاجتماع الفني للمباراة سيعقد في العاشرة من صباح اليوم وتم تأجيله نظرا لتأخر وصول طاقم التحكيم الي الامس‏,‏ وسيحضره احمد شاكر رئيس البعثة و سمير عدلي مدير المنتخب‏-‏ تعرض عصام الحضري الي الاصابة في وجهة نتيجة الاصطدام في كرة مشتركة مع عمرو زكي وهناك احتمال بعدم الدفع به في المباراة علي ان يكون محمد عبدالمنصف البديل الاقرب لبدء اللقاء‏.‏
‏
-‏ امير عزمي مجاهد يعيش في حالة معنوية جيدة بعد انضمامه للزمالك الذي أخرجه من حالة الضيق التي كانت تراوده بسبب عدم المشاركة في مباريات المنتخب‏.‏
‏
-‏ صحيفة‏'‏ ذا نايشن‏'‏ المالاوية الصادرة أمس كتبت في صدر صفحتها الرياضية‏:‏ الاموال علي طاولة المنتخب تنتظر الفوز‏..‏ وذلك تعليقا علي مضاعفة المكافآت لمنتخب مالاوي لو كسب ابطال افريقيا‏.‏
‏
-‏ قضي كثير من افراد البعثة وقتا طويلا مساء امس الاول حتي تعرفوا علي كيفية التعامل مع خطوط التليفونات المحمولة في بلانتاير‏,‏ لانهم ارادوا خطوطا سعر مكالمتها الدولية أرخص‏.‏
‏
-‏ تحتل مالاوي المركز‏126‏ في تصنيف الفيفا الاخير‏,‏ والدوري المالاوي يتكون من‏16‏ فريقا ويسمي بدوري السوبر و يتصدره حاليا فريق مويالي باراكس برصيد‏19‏ نقطة‏,‏ يليه بيج بوليتس برصيد‏15‏ نقطة‏.‏
‏
-‏ منتخب مالاوي يضم بين صفوفه‏15‏ لاعبا محترفا منهم‏11‏ محترفا بجنوب افريقيا وواحد بتنزانيا والثلاثة الآخرون باندية درجة ثانية في أوروبا‏.‏
‏
-‏ الجالية المصرية في بلانتاير حوالي‏10‏ افراد‏,‏ ولكن هناك الكثيرين في العاصمة ليلنجواي قادمين لتشجيع المنتخب الوطني.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



في الجولة الثالثة لتصفيات المونديال
منتخبنا يواجه لهيب مالاوي..وعينه علي الدور النهائي





رسالة مالاوي: رضوان الزياتي 
 يرفع نجوم منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم شعار الفوز عندما يخوضون اللقاء المرتقب والمهم جدا مع منتخب مالاوي الملقب "بألسنة اللهب" في الثانية والنصف بعد ظهر اليوم الثالثة والنصف عصرا بتوقيت القاهرة باستاد كاموزو بمدينة بالانتاير العاصمة التجارية والاقتصادية لمالاوي وذلك في الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة الثانية عشرة لتصفيات كأس العالم. 

أسلحة منتخبنا الوطني في لقاء اليوم كثيرة ومتعددة برغم الغيابات الكثيرة لكبار النجوم مثل زيدان وأبوتريكة ومحمد شوقي وعماد متعب وميدو.. فالمجموعة الموجودة حاليا بقيادة كابتن الفريق احمد حسن والحارس المخضرم عصام الحضري وباقي النجوم تحت قيادة المعلم حسن شحاتة قادرة علي مواجهة التحدي وتعويض هذه الغيابات المؤثرة التي لو كانت في فريق آخر لعاني الكثير والكثير.. والذي يدعو للتفاؤل تلك الروح العالية والتصميم الكبير والثقة المغلفة بالحذر.. بين اللاعبين والجهاز الفني. 

وإذا كان وجودنا مع مالاوي في مجموعة واحدة بتصفيات كأس العالم مبعث تفاؤل علي اعتبار اننا كنا معهم في مجموعة واحدة مع كينيا وليبيريا في تصفيات كأس العالم 1990 وتأهلنا للنهائيات فإنه في نفس الوقت لابد أن يكون مبعث "حيطة وحذر" لأن هذا الفريق لمالاوي صعب وعنيد خاصة عندما يلعب علي أرضه ففي تصفيات كأس العالم 90 تعادلنا معه 1/1 في العاصمة ليلونجومي وفي تصفيات كأس الأمم 92 انهزمنا أمامه بهدف نظيف في بلانتاير لكن في المرتين تأهلنا للمونديال 90 لفوزنا في القاهرة 1/صفر ولكأس الأمم 92 لفوزنا في القاهرة ايضا 2/صفر. 


ولذلك فإن علي منتخبنا اليوم ان يقدم الجديد بتحقيق الفوز واطفاء ألسنة اللهب في عقر دارهم لأنه هذه المرة يختلف تماما فهو جاء إلي هنا وهو يحمل لقب بطل القارة السمراء عن جدارة وعلي حساب أفيال كوت دي فوار بقيادة دروجبا واسود الكاميرون بقيادة صامويل ايتو.. صحيح الظروف مختلفة لكن علي اللاعبين ان يدخلوا اللقاء بقوة وبخيار الفوز كما أكد لهم المعلم حسن شحاتة ورئيس البعثة المحبوب أحمد شاكر في كل اللقاءات والاهتمامات والمحاضرات. 

فالهدف من هذا اللقاء هو العودة بالنقاط الثلاث للاستمرار علي قمة المجموعة التي ننفرد بها بست نقاط من الفوز الصعب علي الكونغو الديمقراطية 2/1 في القاهرة وعلي جيبوتي 4/صفر في جيبوتي والفوز اليوم علي مالاوي بلا شك ستكون له ميزات كثيرة اهمها أنه يمكن ان يؤدي إلي النقطة 15 والتي تضمن بنسبة 100&#37; بطولة المجموعة ال 12 لأننا سنواجه مالاوي وجيبوتي بالقاهرة قبل ان نواجه الكونغو الديمقراطية في كينشاسا. 


منتخبنا جاهز تماما لموقعة اليوم الصعبة برغم الرحلة الطويلة والشاقة من القاهرة إلي جوهانسبرج ومنها إلي بالانتاير والتي استغرقت 24 ساعة بالترانزيت وأدي الفريق مرانين فقط علي استاد كاموزي الكبير وأرضيته من النجيل الصناعي "ليس التارتان" وهي أفضل كثيرا من ملعب حسن جوليد بجيبوتي ووضح من خلال المرانين اللياقة العالية والتفاهم وسرعة الأداء والتمرير وكعادة حسن شحاتة لا يعلن التشكيل الا في اللحظات الأخيرة وعموما فالأمور تسير سيرها الطبيعي خاصة وان فرص "البلدوزر" عمرو زكي تضاعفت في المشاركة في المباراة برغم انه لم يحصل علي راحة من التدريب أمس الأول مكتفيا بتدريبات تقوية العضلات مع الدكتور حسام الابراشي اخصائي العلاج الطبيعي. 

وعموما فإن الكابتن حسن شحاتة يتحسب لكل الأمور في مواجهة النقص الشديد في رأس الحربة الصريح وعلي حد قوله ورؤيته فإن الطريقة التي سيلعب بها ستعوض غياب رءوس الحربة في ظل وجود عدد كبير يجيد النزعة الهجومية من لاعبي الوسط المهاجمين مثل احمد عيد عبدالملك وشيكابالا وعبدالله السعيد مع عمرو زكي واحمد رءوف مهاجم إنبي الواعد ولا شك ان حسن شحاتة ومعاونيه شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي سيركزون علي طريقة اللعب التي هضمها جيدا اللاعبون وهي 3/5/2 والتي تتمتع بالمرونة حسب ظروف المباراة وطريقة لعب المنافس فهي تتحول إلي 3/4/3 و4/4/2 وعندما تكون الأمور مريحة وهجوم المنافس ليس بالخطورة فإن كلا من هاني سعيد ومحمود فتح الله يحصلون علي واجبات هجومية كما حدث في مباراتي الكونغو وجيبوتي. 

والتشكيل المنتظر لن يخرج عن عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي وهاني سعيد في الليبرو ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله المساكين وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي في الارتكاز واحمد المحمدي في الطرف الأيمن واحمد سمير فرج في الطرف الأيسر واحمد حسن وشيكابالا تحت رأس الحربة عمروزكي ولا شك انه ستكون هناك أوراق رابحة سيدفع بها المعلم حسب ظروف المباراة ونتيجتها مثل احمد عيد عبدالملك وعبدالسلام نجاح وعبدالله السعيد ومعهم ايضا محمد عبدالمنصف الحارس الثاني وأمير عزمي مجاهد المدافع المتحفز للفرصة. 

علي الجانب الآخر فإن منتخب مالاوي يعتبر هذه المباراة هي فرصته الأخيرة إذا أراد البقاء في حلبة المنافسة علي احدي بطاقتي التأهل للدور النهائي لمونديال فهم ايضا يرفعون "شعار الفوز لا بديل" خاصة وانهم يحتلون المركز الثاني بفارق الاهداف عن الكونغو الديمقراطية حيث يتساوي الفريقان في رصيد 3 نقاط.. منتخب مالاوي اكتسح جيبوتي 8//1 ولكنه انهزم من الكونغو الديمقراطية الأحد الماضي بهدف من ضربة جزاء ويحسب له انه كان ندا خطيرا وقويا للفهود الكونغولية وكاد يعود متعادلا لولا الحكم السوداني - علي حد قولهم - بأنه جامل أصحاب الأرض واعاد ضربة الجزاء برغم ان الحارس صدها في المرة الأولي. 

والفريق المالاوي من الفرق متوسطة المستوي في افريقيا ولكنه غير محظوظ في النتائج وسجله ضعيف علي المستوي الدولي والقاري واستطاع في الفترة الأخيرة ان يطور مستواه تحت قياده مدربه الوطني كيتا فيري الذي حل محل الانجليزي قسطنطين منذ شهر ونصف الشهر تقريبا واستطاع ان يحل مشاكل اللاعبين. 

ويضم منتخب مالاوي 15 محترفا أي حوالي نصف قائمة الفريق الحالية التي تضم 30 لاعبا ومن بين ال 15 محترفا هناك 11 لاعبا يلعبون في اندية جنوب افريقيا التي تبعد ساعتين فقط بالطائرة عن مالاوي وهناك ثلاثة يلعبون في اندية أوروبية ابرزهم ايساو كانينيدا المحترف في كاماز الروسي وهو هداف ونجمه الأول وسجل ثلاثة اهداف في مرمي جيبوتي والمدافع كليمنت كافوفوا المحترف في لولاتد فولستار اليانس الدانماركي ودان تشيتزولو المحترف في نادي اهلن بالمانيا. 

ويلعب الفريق بطريقة 4/4/2 ويجيد اللعب من الاطراف والعمق كما يجيد الدفاع والرقابة علي مفاتيح الخطورة وهو ما نجح فيه إلي حد بعيد في مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية وكاد يخرج متعادل لولا ضربة الجزاء المعادة. 

يدير اللقاء طاقم حكام من غينيا بقيادة باكوبا كيتا ويعاونه سيكوسيلا وابوبكر دومبوبا والحكم الرابع من غينيا ايضا وهو أبوبكر بانجورا والمراقب كمال اسماعيل من اثيوبيا والمنسق لويس لاريا من غانا. 

ويعقد الاجتماع التقليدي صباح اليوم نظرا لعدم وصول الحكام أمس الأول كما كان متوقعا ويحضر الاجتماع المهندس سمير عدلي ممثلا عن منتخبنا ومصطفي عمار نائب السفير المصري. 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مالاوي تتعهد 
بتوفير الحماية للمشجعين المصريين





تعهد الاتحاد المالاوي لكرة القدم بتوفير الحماية لنحو 400 مشجع مصري يشاهدون لقاء السبت من المدرجات فيما يشدد الاجراءات الأمنية لمنع تزوير تذاكر المباراة.

ونقلت صحيفة "ذا ديلي تايمز" اليومية عن مسؤول في الاتحاد المحلي للكرة قوله إن مدرجا كاملا تم حجزه للمشجعيين المصريين الذين حضورا مع الفراعنة.وأضاف "طلب المسؤولون عن المشجعين تأمين سلامة الضيوف وهو ما نؤكده تماما". 

وتابع "عشرات من رجال الأمن سيحضرون اللقاء في زيهم الرسمي إضافة إلى آخرين في زي مدني".وشدد على أن قوات الشرطة جاهزة لردع أي أعمال شغب محتملة من جماهير مالاوي..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب يتحدي &#171;النقص والطقس&#187;
 لتخطي ملاوي والاحتفاظ بالصدارة





يخوض المنتخب الوطني اختباراً صعباً في الثالثة والنصف عصر اليوم &#171;السبت&#187; عندما يلاقي منتخب ملاوي في الجولة الثالثة لتصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم.

وسيخوض المنتخب اللقاء وسط ظروف بالغة الصعوبة، وينقصه عدد من أبرز عناصره الأساسيين، حيث سيغيب عماد متعب للإصابة بتقلصات في الرقبة ومحمد فضل وعبدالعزيز توفيق ومحمد عبدالشافي، 

بالإضافة إلي محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد شوقي وشادي محمد الذين حرمتهم الإصابة من الانضمام للفريق قبل بداية المعسكر، فيما لم يتحدد موقف الثنائي أحمد حسن وعمرو زكي من المشاركة رغم تحسن حالتهما وسفرهما مع البعثة.

ويفرض الوضع الحالي علي الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة الاعتماد علي تشكيل اضطراري يضم عصام الحضري وهاني سعيد ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله وأحمد المحمدي وأحمد سمير فرج وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي وشيكابالا وأحمد عيد وأحمد رؤوف &#171;عمرو زكي&#187;، 

فيما يفضل الجهاز الفني الاحتفاظ بأحمد حسن من بداية اللقاء علي دكة البدلاء بسبب عدم اكتمال شفائه من الإصابة في عضلات البطن نتيجة الإجهاد.

وينوي المدير الفني السيطرة علي منطقة المناورات وسط الملعب من خلال الاعتماد علي الخماسي أحمد المحمدي وأحمد سمير فرج وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي وشيكابالا مع التركيز علي الهجمات المرتدة لخطف هدف مبكر يربك حسابات المنافس، 

وفرض رقابة لصيقة علي الثلاثي الخطير &#171;تشافولا وروسال موافوليروا وروبرت نجامبي&#187; خصوصاً أن الفوز بالنقاط الثلاث يعني اقتراب الفريق بنسبة كبيرة من الصعود، 

وضمان صدارة المجموعة التي يتربع عليها المنتخب الوطني برصيد 6 نقاط جمعها من الفوز علي الكونغو وجيبوتي، فيما يأتي المنافس في المركز الثاني بفارق الأهداف عن الكونغو وبنفس الرصيد &#171;ثلاث نقاط&#187;.

وكان المنتخب الوطني قد وصل مدينة بلانتير، التي تستضيف اللقاء، مساء الأربعاء الماضي، وخلد اللاعبون للراحة فور الوصول، ثم أدي الفريق مرانه الرئيسي علي ملعب كوموزو الذي تقام عليه المباراة في نفس توقيتها، وعقب المران طالب حسن شحاتة، المدير الفني، اللاعبين بتوزيع الجهد علي شوطي المباراة، خصوصاً مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة والرطوبة، 

وشدد علي الجميع بسرعة نقل الكرة وعدم منح المنافس فرصة الضغط وإرهاق لاعبينا مع التأكيد علي ضرورة احترام الخصم.. وحرص الجهاز الفني علي دراسة مباراة الفريق الأخيرة مع الكونغو في وجود اللاعبين والتي حصل عليها الجهاز من السفارة المصرية.

علي الجانب الآخر، أنهي منتخب ملاوي استعداداته للمباراة تحت قيادة مدربه كيتافيري ووضح من التدريبات جدية اللاعبين في تحقيق الفوز للحفاظ علي فرص الفريق في التأهل للمرحلة الختامية للتصفيات، ويضم الفريق مجموعة من اللاعبين المحليين أبرزهم روسال موافوليروا المحترف في صفوف فريق أياكس كيب تاون الجنوب أفريقي..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الفراعنة مستعدون 
لإخماد لهب مالاوي





يتطلع الفراعنة إلى تحقيق الفوز الثالث على التوالي في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم حينما يواجهون مضيفهم مالاوي ظهر السبت ضمن مباريات المجموعة الـ12. وعلى الرغم من الغيابات الكثيرة التي يعاني منها المنتخب منذ بدء مشوار التصفيات، فإن الأنباء الواردة من مالاوي تشير إلى استعداد لإسقاط فريق مالاوي المعروف بين مشجعيه باسم "اللهب". 

وتأكدت مشاركة قائد المنتخب أحمد حسن في اللقاء بعد تعافيه من كدمة في عضلات البطن فيما لايزال عمرو زكي يعاني من آلام في الركبة منذ مباراة جيبوتي الماضية.وتبدو فرص زكي في اللحاق بالمباراة كبيرة وربما يحل مكانه أحمد عيد عبد الملك إذا ما قرر حسن شحاتة المدير الفني بقاء مهاجمه القوي على مقاعد البدلاء.

وضربت الإصابات مهاجمي مصر، إذ استبعد عماد متعب من رحلة مالاوي بسبب آلام في الرقبة ويغيب محمد فضل عن اللقاء لإصابة في الكتف.ويحتل الفراعنة المركز الأول في المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط من فوزين فيما تأتي مالاوي ثانيا برصيد ثلاث نقاط بفارق الأهداف عن الكونجو الديمقراطية التي تمتلك الرصيد نفسه. وتقبع جيبوتي في قاع المجموعة بلا رصيد.

وواصل كينا فيري المدير الفني لمالاوي تصريحاته النارية قبل لقاء مصر، مؤكدا أن المفاجآت دائما واردة في كرة القدم الحديثة.وبعد تصريحات أكد فيها أن "لهب" مالاوي قادر على إحراق الفراعنة، شدد فارينا على أن فريقه ينوي تكرار العرض الذي قدمته الكونجو أمام مصر.

وأضاف في تصريح لصحيفة "ذا ديلي تايمز" المحلية "سوازيلاند هزمت توجو بهدفين. لا أدري لما يستبعد المصريون أن نكرر الأمر معهم".وتابع "لا تستهينوا بنا لأن المباراة بالنسبة لمالاوي كأنها لقاء في نهائي الكأس"..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



في تصفيات كأس العالم‏‏ يــوم حاســم للفــراعنة
المنتخب الوطني يسعي للفوز علي مالاوي اليوم
 للسيطرة علي قمة المجموعة

الحضري يشارك في المباراة رغم إصابة الأنف 





رسالة مالاوي‏:‏ خالد عبدالمنعم
تحت شعار اخدم نفسك بنفسك يؤدي المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم مباراته المهمة في الثانية والنصف بتوقيت مالاوي الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة أمام مالاوي علي ملعب مدينة بلانتير المالاوية في الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة الثالثة لتصفيات كأس العالم بجنوب إفريقيا‏2010‏

يدخل المنتخب اللقاء الثالث في التصفيات ولديه‏6‏ نقاط جمعها من فوزين متتاليين علي الكونغو الديمقراطية‏1/2‏ بالقاهرة و‏3/4‏ علي جيبوتي بجيبوتي بينما يدخل منتخب مالاوي هذه المباراة وفي جعبته‏3‏ نقاط جمعها من فوز وحيد علي جيبوتي أضعف فرق المجموعة بثمانية أهداف مقابل هدف في بلانتير في الجولة الأولي من التصفيات وخسر الجولة الثانية أمام الكونغو الديمقراطية صفر‏/1‏ في كينشاسا‏.‏

يسعي منتخب مصر لحصد نقاط اللقاء واضعا الفوز نصب عينيه لاعتلاء قمة المجموعة وضمان تأهله بنسبة‏90&#37;‏ وتسهيل مهمته في لقاءات الجولة الرابعة حيث يستضيف علي أرضه مالاوي‏.‏

الفوز علي مالاوي اليوم يضمن لمصر احتلال قمة المجموعة‏.‏ وهو مايهدف إليه الجهاز الفني الذي قام بجمع كل المعلومات عن طريقة وأداء لعب الفريق المالاوي وتعرف علي أهم عناصره سواء من المحترفين أو المحليين‏.‏

وفضل الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة مشاهدة مباراة مالاوي وجيبوتي وعرض شريط المباراة علي اللاعبين والتي كانت قد أقيمت ببلانتير في الجولة الأولي وأدرك الجهاز الفني أن منتخب مالاوي سيلعب مهاجما وليس مدافعا كما حدث في مباراته أمام الكونغو الديمقراطية منذ أسبوع‏.‏

وعلي الرغم من الظروف التي أحاطت به في الفترة الأخيرة من إصابة عدد كبير من نجومه وخاصة في خط الهجوم إلا أن حسن شحاتة أكد ثقته الكبيرة في المجموعة الموجودة مع المنتخب في رحلة مالاوي مشيرا إلي أن اختياره لثلاثين لاعبا قبل بداية التصفيات جاء تحسبا لمثل هذه الظروف ومنها الاصابات المتلاحقة والتي طالت عددا كبيرا من نجومه ويحسب لحسن شحاتة انه لم يعلن استياءه أو غضبه من غياب كل هذه العناصر مشيرا إلي أنه كمدرب عليه مواجهة كل الظروف في كل الأوقات خلال مشوار التصفيات

وصرح حسن شحاتة من خلال حوار أجراه لاحدي الصحف المالاوية الواسعة الانتشار والتي تصدر في بلانتير احترامه الكامل للفريق المنافس خاصة منتخب مالاوي مشيرا إلي أنه كمدرب يحترم جدا طموحات وأمنيات الآخرين في الصعود لنهائيات كأس العالم طالما ان كل هذه الفرق دخلت في معترك التصفيات‏.‏

وعلي الجانب الأخر صرح ساركيتافيري المدير الفني لفريق مالاوي والذي تحدث في نفس الصحيفة مؤكدا احترامه الكامل للفريق المصري بطل إفريقيا مرتين متتاليتين مؤكدا أنه يعرف قدرات اللاعبين المصريين ورغم ذلك فإنه سيلعب للفوز‏.‏

ومن ناحية أخري أدي المنتخب تدريبه الأخير علي ملعب كاموزو في الساعة الثانية والنصف بتوقيت مالاوي الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة وهو نفس توقيت إقامة مباراة اليوم وكان حسن شحاتة قد فضل إغلاق الملعب ومنع الجماهير المالاوية من حضور التدريب ردا علي ماحدث في التدريب الأول لمنتخب مالاوي عندما أصر مديرهم الفني كيتا فيري علي عدم وجود أي فرد من أفراد البعثة المصرية داخل الملعب أثناء التدريب‏.‏

المنتخب أدي تدريبه بجدية وحماس وشارك فيه عمرو زكي من بدايته وظهر بمستوي مطمئن نسبيا‏.‏كما شارك الحارس عصام الحضري بعد شفائه من الإنفلونزا التي ألمت به عقب وصول البعثة لمالاوي‏.‏

ولم يعكر صفو التدريب إلا قبل نهايته بدقائق عندما اجري حسن شحاتة تقسيمة بين اللاعبين والتحم عمرو زكي مع عصام الحضري في كرة مشتركة سقط علي أثرها الحضري وسال الدم من أنفه وقام الجهاز الطبي بعلاجه ووضع الثلج لكن هذا لم يمنع الحارس من المشاركة في المباراة‏.‏

أصر حسن شحاتة علي عدم الإفصاح عن التشكيل إلا قبل المباراة بساعتين فقط كعادته دائما لكن كل الشواهد تؤكد من خلال التدريب الأخير للفريق مشاركة عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي وأمامه هاني سعيد ليبرو ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله مساكين وأحمد المحمدي في الجانب الأيمن وأحمد سمير فرج في الجانب الأيسر وفي الوسط حسني عبد ربه وأحمد حسن‏(‏ أو حسام غالي‏)‏ وشيكابالا وأمامهم عمرو زكي واحتمال مشاركة أحمد رؤوف في المباراة‏.‏
‏
‏*‏ قام مسئولو نادي سيون السويسري الذي يلعب له عصام الحضري بالاتصال به والاطمئنان عليه بعد علمه بإصابته بالإنفلونزا وطالبوه بالتركيز خاصة وأن سيون سوف يدخل مع بداية شهر يوليو المقبل مرحلة الإعداد والمباريات الودية استعدادا للموسم الجديد‏.‏
‏
*‏ أحمد شاكر رئيس البعثة انفرد بعمرو زكي لمحاولة شحنه معنويا حتي يتحامل علي نفسه ويؤدي المباراة بإصرار وقوة خاصة وأن الجهاز الفني يعتمد علي مشاركته ولو لفترة في المباراة‏.‏
‏
*‏ سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة اتصل بالبعثة لتأكيد مساندته للفريق وطالب اللاعبين ببذل كل جهده لتحقيق الفوز‏.‏.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مالاوي تعرقل بطل إفريقيا بهزيمة مفاجئة 
لتفقد مصر صدارة المجموعة 12 
وتحتل المركز الثالث !!!





باغت منتخب مالاوي ضيفه المصري بهزيمة مفاجئة خارج الحدود بهدف في الوقت بدل من الضائع في المرحلة الثالثة من المجموعة الـ12 من تصفيات كأس العالم.  وبهذه النتيجة، فقدت مصر صدارة المجموعة بعدما توقف رصيدها عند ست نقاط في المركز الثالث خلف مالاوي المتصدرة بفارق الأهداف والكونجو صاحبة المركز الثاني.

وسجل شيكبو مسويا هدف مالاوي في الدقيقة من الوقت بدل من الضائع من تسديدة مفاجئة بعدما تابع كرة مرتدة من وائل جمعة وقابلها في مرمى عصام الحضري مباشرة.

وكان المنتخب أقرب في الشوط الأول للتسجيل ولكنه أضاع العديد من الفرص بغرابة. وافتتح محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" الفرص الضائعة لمنتخب مصر في الدقيقة السادسة عندما ارتقى لعرضية أحمد المحمدي من الجبهة اليمنى وحولها برأسه ولكن تمر بجوار القائم الأيمن لمرمى مالاوي.

وحاول المنتخب المصري إحكام السيطرة على وسط الملعب عن طريق أحمد حسن وحسني عبد ربه. وأطلق حسن تسديدة بعيدة المدى في الدقيقة 20 أوقفها أحمد رؤوف وحاول الاختراق نحو المرمى وأعاقه مدافع مالاوي ولكن الحكم تغاضى عن احتساب ركلة جزاء.

وفي الدقيقة 32 سدد احمد عيد كرة قوية تصدى لها الحارس وارتدت ولكن رؤوف تباطأ في اللحاق بها لينقذها الحارس مجددا.  وتألق عصام الحضري في الدفاع عن مرماه وتصدى لأكثر من كرة في الشوط الأول أبرزها لجيمس سانجالا مدافع مالاوي في الدقيقة 30. وقاد أحمد عيد وأحمد رؤوف في أول مشاركة دولية له هجوم منتخب مصر بسبب إصابة عماد متعب وعدم اكتمال شفاء عمرو زكي. 

وفي الشوط الثاني سيطرت مالاوي على وسط الملعب وأهدرت فرصا كثيرة كادت تكلف مصر نقاط المباراة مبكرا. وأجرى حسن شحاتة تغييرات هجومية بحثا عن الفوز بإشراك عمرو زكي وعبد الله سعيد بدلا من شيكابالا والمحمدي. ولم تفلح التغييرات عن سيطرة هجومية، حتى فاجأ مسويا الجميع بهدف عرقل مسيرة المنتخب في تصفيات كأس العالم..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## Khalid-2007

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مالاوي تعرقل بطل إفريقيا بهزيمة مفاجئة 
> لتفقد مصر صدارة المجموعة 12 
> وتحتل المركز الثالث !!!
> 
> 
> ...




هو دلوقتي مصر لاقدرالله ممكن ما تتأهلش

ياريت تكتبلي إيه اللي مصر المباريات اللي مصر هتلعبها عشان تتأهل ولازم تفوز كام 



بارك الله فيك

على فكرة أنا بتابع مباريات المنتخب دائما >>ولكن معرفش في المجموعات والجداول والكلام ده

بارك الله فيك ويارب النصر لمنتخبنا

هو زيدان مش ممكن يلعب في التصفيات >> ولا لو إن شاء الله مصر إتأهلت

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



تحليل المباراة 





مالاوى/أ ش أ/حقق منتخب مالاوى فوزا صعبا على ضيفه المنتخب المصرى بهدف مقابل لا شىء فى المباراة التى جمعت بينهما ظهر السبت بمالاوى ضمن مباريات الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة ال12 من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم لكرة القدم.

سجل هدف اللقاء الوحيد لاعب مالاوى البديل "أوسو وويا" فى الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع للشوط الثانى.

بهذا الفوز ارتفع رصيد منتخب مالاوى إلى 6 نقاط وتساوى مع منتخب الكونجو الديموقراطية بنفس الرصيد بينما توقف رصيد المنتخب المصرى عند 6 نقاط أيضا فى مفاجأة غير متوقعة.

جدير بالذكر أن المباراة شهدت غياب عدد كبير من نجوم المنتخب المصرى للاصابة منهم النجم محمد أبو تريكة وعماد متعب ومحمد فضل كما لم يشارك عمرو زكى إلا فى الربع ساعة الاخير من اللقاء الذى أقيم وسط أجواء حماسية من جماهير مالاوى التى إحتشدت فى الاستاد لمشاهدة منتخب الفراعنة بطل إفريقيا.

وقد حاول منتخب مصر أن يضمن الفوز مبكرا خاصة مع ارتفاع درجات الحرارة والرطوبة العالية وشن العديد من الهجمات فى الدقائق الأولى للمباراة لكنها افتقدت الخطورة الحقيقية نظرا لتأثر الفريق بالحرارة المرتفعة.

فى المقابل حاول منتخب مالاوى - صاحب الأرض - مبادلة منتخبنا الهجمات والسيطرة على وسط الملعب واعتمد على الاختراق من العمق ولكن قوة خط وسط منتخب مصر حالت دون تسجيل أى أهداف فقام منتخب مالاوى بالتسديد البعيد بعد فشله فى اختراق الدفاع المصرى المميز الذى تكون من هانى سعيد وفتح الله ووائل جمعة.

وفرض منتخب مصر بعد مرور ربع ساعة من الشوط الأول للمباراة أسلوبه واعتمد على محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" وأحمد حسن فى بناء الهجمات وتمريرها إلى المهاجم الوحيد أحمد رؤوف ولاحت لمصر فرص عديدة أخطرها فى الدقيقة 7 عن طريق شيكابالا الذى لعب كرة برأسه قوية مرت بجوار القائم.

وفى الدقيقة 19 تغاضى الحكم عن احتساب ضربة جزاء صحيحة للمنتخب المصرى بعد عرقلة أحمد رؤوف داخل منطقة الجزاء وأشار الحكم إلى استمرار اللعب وسط اعتراض نجوم المنتخب المصرى لينتهى الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى.

فى الشوط الثانى بدأ الجهازالفنى لمنتخب مصر بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاته الشوط بتغيير بنزول عبد الله السعيد بدلا من أحمد المحمدى لزيادة الفاعلية الهجومية ولكن مع بداية الشوط ضغط منتخب مالاوى صاحب الأرض والجمهور لتحقيق الفوز.

واعتمد منتخب مصر على الهجمات المرتدة التى شكلت خطورة كبيرة عن طريق محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" ثم لعب إسلام عوض بدلا من أحمد عيد عبد الملك للسيطرة على منطقة وسط الملعب مع التأمين الدفاعى لبدأ المرتدات السريعة.

وفى الدقيقة 33 من اللقاء أشرك حسن شحاتة النجم عمرو زكى بدلا من المتألق شيكابالا لخلق زيادة عددية فى الربع الأخير من الملعب لأن المنتخب المصرى كان يلعب بمهاجم وحيد هو أحمد رؤوف.

وفى الوقت الذى شعر الجميع بانتهاء المباراة بالتعادل السلبى خطف لاعب مالاوى البديل "أوسو وويا" الفوز لبلاده من كرة طائشة داخل منطقة جزاء مصر سكنت شباك عصام الحضرى فى الوقت بدل الضائع لتنتهى المباراة بفوز منتخب مالاوى بهدف نظيف فى مفاجأة غير متوقعة.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> هو دلوقتي مصر لاقدرالله ممكن ما تتأهلش
> 
> ياريت تكتبلي إيه اللي مصر المباريات اللي مصر هتلعبها عشان تتأهل ولازم تفوز كام 
> 
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك
> 
> على فكرة أنا بتابع مباريات المنتخب دائما >>ولكن معرفش في المجموعات والجداول والكلام ده
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. خالد





 لقد وضعتنا مالاوي في مأزق حقيقي بعد فوزها بالمباراة في الوقت بدل الضائع لتتصدر مالاوي المجموعة  .. وكذلك الموقف الآن أصبح معقد جداً بعد أن هزمت الكونجو الديموقراطية منتخب جيبوتي 6/0 وسحقتهم سحقاً  لتحتل المركز الثاني في المجموعة بفارق الأهداف  .. 

وبذلك تحتل مصر المركز الثالث بفارق الأهداف برصيد 6 نقاط من ثلاث مباريات .. واصبح من الان يجب علي مصر الفوز في جميع مبارياتها  .. حتي حتى الكونغو في الكونغو .. وهو أمر ليس بالمستحيل ..  لأن المباراة ستكون في سبتمبر القادم إن شاء الله ..  وستكون القائمة المصرية مكتملة باذن الله .

واعتقد ان المباراتين الاخرتين مع مالاوي وجيبوتي يجب ان يفوز المنتخب باكثر عدد ممكن من الاهداف حتى يضمن التأهل ..  لان لو لا قدر الله خسرت مصر من الكونغو سيصبح الفيصل هو عدد الاهداف .. فوز مصر علي الكونغو او علي الاقل التعادل هو اقل النتائج قبولا حتي تستمر المسيرة.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



منتخب "شحاتة" خسر بسذاجة
ملاوي فازت بهدف في آخر دقيقة





سقط منتخب شحاتة في الفخ.. خسر بطل أفريقيا.. من مالاوي بهدف للاشيء في مباراتهما أمس في الجولة الثالثة من المرحلة الأولي للتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة للمونديال وكأس الأمم.. سجل كاموندو هدف اللقاء الوحيد في الدقيقة الأخيرة "الرابعة" من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع في الشوط الثاني. 

انهزم منتخبنا بسذاجة واضحة بعد أن ترك نفسه فريسة لمالاوي في الثواني الأخيرة من اللقاء.. بذلك يتراجع الفراعنة إلي المركز الثالث في ترتيب المجموعة بفارق الأهداف عن مالاوي والكونغو. ولم يقدم لاعبونا المستوي المطلوب علي مدار شوطي المباراة.. 

كما بدأ حسن شحاتة المدير الفني اللقاء بتشكيل أقرب إلي الدفاعي واحتفظ بعمرو زكي هداف المنتخب علي الدكة حتي الشوط الثاني دون مبررمنطقي.. حتي خطف منتخب مالاوي المغمور هدف الفوز. 

الشوط الأول 
جاء الشوط الأول متوسط المستوي في مجمله كانت البداية حماسية من جانب أصحاب الأرض والجمهور.. وسرعان ما تراجع الأداء بعد مرور نصف الشوط تقريباً وانحصر اللعب في وسط الملعب.. وشهد النصف الثاني من الشوط محاولات متباعدة من الفريقين علي المرميين.. ولكن المحاولات لم تفلح في تحقيق الهدف وظل التعادل السلبي مستمراً حتي نهاية الشوط. 

لعب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا بتشكيل جديد إلي حد ما فتولي عصام الحضري حراسة المرمي وأمامه هاني سعيد ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله بجانب أحمد المحمدي في اليمين وأحمد سمير فرج في اليسار وتقدم حسني عبد ربه وأحمد حسن في الوسط.. وقام شيكابالا وأحمد عيد وأحمد رءوف بتشكيل مثلث هجومي "معدول" بحيث يكون شيكابالا وأحمد عيد قاعدته ورأسه أحمد رءوف المنضم حديثاً إلي صفوف المنتخب. 

تسبب تشكيل شحاتة في تراجع المنتخب إلي الوراء في فترات كثيرة.. ووضح أن المدير الفني يسعي جاهداً وراء التأمين الدفاعي في الأصل علي أن تستمر محاولاته الهجومية المنظمة عن طريق شيكابالا وأحمد عيد وأحمد رءوف ومساعده عبد ربه وأحمد حسن في فترات متباعدة. 

ظهرت الخطورة المصرية علي مرمي مالاوي أكثر من مرة وكان أحمد رءوف شريكاً أساسياً فيها.. وكاد رءوف يحصل علي ضربة جزاء عندما تعرض للعرقلة داخل المنطقة ولكن حكم اللقاء تغاضي عن احتسابها.. وكرر نفس الموقف في هجمة أخري لأحمد عيد عبدالملك. 

أما مالاوي فكان أكثر تركيزاً وخطورة في النصف الأول من الشوط.. وتمثلت هجماته ومحاولاته في تسديدات قوية تصدي عصام الحضري لبعضها وخرج البعض الآخر بجوار القائمين.. وظهر في صفوف مالاوي أكثر من لاعب منهم اسحق كمارا وجوزيف أموندو وتنيمان.. وتميز أداء مالاوي بالقوة والخشونة في بعض الأوقات.. وهو ما انعكس في الضربات الحرة المباشرة المتعددة التي جاءت في الشوط الأول وكان وسط الملعب في مالاوي هو أقوي الخطوط علي الاطلاق.. ولكن تصدي مدافعونا لكل محاولاتهم حتي انتهي الشوط بالتعادل السلبي. 

الشوط الثاني 
لم يتغير الشوط الثاني عن سابقه في درجة الحماس والقوة ووضح ان مالاوي تسعي وراء الفوز بأي شكل.. وتميز أداء أصحاب الأرض بالقوة والوصول السريع لمرمي عصام الحضري.. وجاءت معظم محاولات مالاوي عن طريق ايلي وزاكا زاكا وكاموندو.. ونجح الثلاثة في قيادة هجمات مالاوي تجاه مرمي الحضري معتمدين علي القوة الجسمانية والتمرير السريع والتحول من الدفاع للهجوم والعكس. 

لعب دفاع منتخبنا الوطني دورا بارزا في التصدي لمحاولات مالاوي وخاصة كاموندو وكاميني.. وبرز من المدافعين محمد فتح الله ووائل جمعة. ودفع حسن شحاتة بعبدالله السعيد لاعب الاسماعيلي بدلا من أحمد المحمدي لاعب إنبي في محاولة لسحب اللاعبين نحو التقدم وتهديد مرمي مالاوي.. وسعي حسن شحاتة الي دعم منطقة الوسط بأكبر عدد ممكن من اللاعبين للقيام بالواجبات الهجومية والدفاعية دون ارتباك.. وظل اعتماد مالاوي علي التحرك السريع والتسديد من مسافات بعيدة في محاولة لخلخلة وضرب التركيز المصري في الجانب الدفاعي. 

تعددت التحركات من جانب مالاوي وتوالت الضربات الحرة والتسديدات علي مرمي عصام الحضري الا انها لم ترتق الي درجة الخطورة الا في حالات ضيقة جدا في ربع الساعة الثاني من الشوط. وفي الدقيقة 77 دفع الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا بعمرو زكي بدلا من شيكابالا في محاولة لزيادة الفاعلية الهجومية علي مرمي مالاوي وسعيا وراء خطف هدف الفوز في أي وقت وتفويت فرصة التعويض علي منتخب مالاوي. 

كثف منتخبنا من هجماته في الدقائق الأخيرة من اللقاء سعيا وراء هدف الفوز.. ولاحت للاعبينا أكثر من فرصة مؤكدة أمام مرمي مالاوي ومنها العديد من الضربات الحرة المباشرة التي مرت بجوار القائمين بياردات قليلة. قاد عمرو زكي مهاجم منتخبنا أكثر من هجمة عنترية تجاه مرمي مالاوي ولكن غابت المعاونة الهجومية من لاعبي الوسط فتكسرت المحاولات عند أقدام مدافعي منتخب مالاوي. 

تراجع لاعبو مالاوي في الدقائق الأخيرة في اقتناع واضح بالنتيجة والتعامل مع بطل افريقيا.. ولكن تسبب وائل جمعة في هدف الفوز لمالاوي في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع عندما أهدي الكرة برأسه لكاموندو سددها مباشرة في شباك الحضري مسجلا هدف الفوز لمالاوي. .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مصر تخسر أمام مالاوي
بهدف قاتل من خطأ ساذج لوائل جمعة‏!‏
نقص الصفوف واضاعة الفرص السهلة
وراء الهزيمة الأولي للمنتخب في التصفيات





فشل منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم في المحافظة علي شباكه نظيفه في آخر ثانية من‏93‏ دقيقة هي عمر المباراة التي جمعته مع منتخب مالاوي في استاد كاموزو بمدينة بلانتير ضمن منافسات الجولة الثالثة لتصفيات المجموعة الـ‏12‏ المؤهلة لكأس العالم‏2010.‏

صحيح أن المباراة خاضها حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا بنقص حاد في الصفوف لكثرة الإصابات التي سبقت اللقاء‏,‏ إلا أنه نجح في السيطرة علي معظم أوقات المباراة‏,‏ خاصة الشوط الأول‏,‏ ولكن مع نهاية اللقاء وبالتحديد في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الوقت بدل الضائع خطف موسي هاوا هدف الفوز بسبب خطأ ساذج من محمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة داخل منطقة الجزاء لتتساوي ملاوي مع كل من الكونجو الديمقراطية ومنتخبنا الوطني برصيد‏6‏ نقاط‏.‏

هذا بالإضافة إلي ضياع العديد من الفرص من جانب لاعبينا أحمد رءوف وعمرو زكي بعد نزوله في الشوط الثاني وشيكابالا‏.‏ وفيما يلي التفاصيل‏..‏
‏
*‏ بدأ الشوط الأول بضغط من لاعبي مصر في وسط الملعب لغلق المساحات أمام لاعبي مالاوي‏,‏ وذلك عن طريق أحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه ومعهما أحمد سمير وأحمد المحمدي‏,‏ بمساندة من أحمد عيد وشيكابالا‏,‏ لذلك انقطعت الصلة بين الوسط والهجوم ولا وجود للممولين إلي أحمد رءوف المهاجم الوحيد‏.‏ واتسمت معظم الهجمات المصرية بالفردية‏,‏ ففي الدقيقة الخامسة يلعب أحمد حسن كرة عرضية داخل منطقة الجزاء يلعبها شيكابالا رأسية بجوار القائم‏.‏ بعدها مباشرة يرد شابولا بتسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء يتصدي لها الحضري ببراعة‏.‏

وتمر الدقائق بلا خطورة حقيقية حتي تأتي الدقيقة‏19‏ ويسدد أحمد حسن قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء ترتد من حارس المرمي‏,‏ ويحاول أحمد رءوف متابعتها لكنه يتعرض لعرقلة الحارس ولا يحتسب الحكم أي شيء‏.‏

ويحاول المنتخب المالاوي السيطرة علي الموقف ببناء العديد من الهجمات التي لا تشكل خطورة حقيقية بسبب الدفاع اليقظ المكون من وائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله وهاني سعيد‏.‏

وتأتي الدقيقة‏31‏ وتشهد فرصة أخري لمصر عن طريق تسديدة قوية لأحمد عيد ترتد من الحارس ويحاول رءوف متابعتها لكن الحارس ينقذ الموقف‏.‏

وتشهد الدقائق العشر الأخيرة ضغطا من لاعبي مالاوي من أجل إحراز هدف قبل نهاية الشوط‏,‏ إلا أنها جميعا باءت بالفشل حتي انتهي الشوط الأول‏.‏
‏
*‏ مع بداية الشوط الثاني يكثف منتخب مالاوي من هجماته لإدراك الهدف الأول‏,‏ ويجري حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا تغييره الأول بنزول إسلام عوض بدلا من أحمد عيد لضبط الإيقاع في وسط الملعب‏,‏ وإعادة السيطرة عليه‏.‏

وفي الدقيقة العاشرة يسدد بيتر قوية يصدها الحضري ببراعة وتزداد بعدها الهجمات علي مرمي الحضري‏,‏ وتزداد التسديدات من خارج منطقة الجزاء‏,‏ حيث يسدد أيضا كانيندا من خارج المنطقة أيضا‏,‏ ويصدها الحضري‏.‏

ويجري حسن شحاتة تغييره الثاني بخروج أحمد المحمدي ونزول عبدالله السعيد ليتحول أحمد حسن إلي ناحية اليمين‏,‏ ويلعب السعيد بجوار شيكابالا في وسط الملعب‏.‏

ويستمر الضغط المالاوي مع اعتماد منتخبنا علي الهجمات المرتدة لاستغلال حالة الاندفاع الهجومي لمالاوي‏.‏

ويجري شحاتة التغيير الثالث والأخير بخروج شيكابالا ونزول عمرو زكي بدلا منه‏,‏ ويشن زكي العديد من الهجمات ولكنه يضيعها كلها ومعه أحمد رءوف‏.‏

ومع نهاية المباراة يحصل منتخبنا علي فاول من علي حدود منطقة جزاء مالاوي يسددها أحمد حسن تعلو العارضة‏,‏ ويسيطر منتخبنا علي مجريات الأمور في الدقائق الخمس الأخيرة‏,‏ ويحتسب حكم اللقاء ثلاث دقائق وقتا بدلا من الضائع يحاول خلالها مالاوي في تسجيل هدف عن طريق التسديدات من خارج منطقة الجزاء‏,‏ وينجح موسي هاوا في تسجيل هدف المباراة الوحيد من كرة ضالة في منطقة الجزاء يسددها هاوا من داخل منطقة الجزاء تسكن شباك الحضري‏,‏ ويسأل عن الهدف وائل جمعة‏,‏ ومعها يطلق الحكم صفارة نهاية اللقاء بفوز مالاوي‏1/‏ صفر‏. .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



سمير زاهر من السعودية:
الهزيمة من مالاوي.. جرس إنذار للجميع
اللعب بدون القوام الأساسي.. 
والانشغال بالحضري وعبدربه سبب التراجع





وصف الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم خسارة المنتخب الوطني من مالاوي أنها بمثابة جرس إنذار للجهاز الفني واللاعبين والجماهير التي انشغلت بقضية عصام الحضري وحسني عبدربه وتركت مساندة المنتخب الوطني. 
أوضح زاهر أن المنتخب لعب المباراة في ظل ظروف قاسية علي الجهاز الفني واللاعبين أيضاً لأنه سافر إلي مالاوي وتنقصه العناصر الأساسية بسبب الإصابات مثل أحمد فتحي ومحمد شوقي وعماد متعب وشادي محمد ومحمد أبوتريكة بالإضافة إلي عمرو زكي الذي شارك في المباراة وهو مصاب بالإضافة إلي استبعاد محمد زيدان وسيد معوض بخلاف حسني عبدربه الذي يشارك مع المنتخب بدون تركيز لانشغاله بقضيته. 

ورغم ذلك فإن الخسارة لا تعني النهاية وإنما هي بداية الانتعاشة وأنني أطالب جماهير مصر أن تساند المنتخب حتي يتصدر المجموعة ويصعد للتصفيات النهائية لمونديال بطولة كأس العالم إن شاء الله لأن الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة لديه القدرة علي تحقيق الهدف وأن هذه الخسارة هي الأولي من نوعها منذ ثلاث سنوات من بداية تولي حسن شحاتة المسئولية. 
أوضح الكابتن سمير زاهر أن ما حدث بسبب الظروف الخارجة عن الإرادة للإصابات التي لحقت بنجوم المنتخب ورغم ذلك لا يعفينا من المسئولية سواء علي الجهاز الفني أو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد يجب علي شحاتة أن يلم الشمل من أجل العودة لمستوانا الطبيعي في التصفيات ولذلك فإنني أطالب الجميع بالوقوف خلف المنتخب الوطني سواء كانوا خبراء أو جماهير في المقدمة والإعلام من أجل العبور من الأزمة التي تعرض إليها الفريق. 

قال الكابتن أيمن يونس عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة هزيمة منتخبنا الوطني أمام مالاوي بأنها دش بارد لبطل أفريقيا وهزيمة غير مقبولة تحت أي بند حيث مثلت صدمة قوية لنا وللجماهير المصرية. 

قال مهما يتردد من مبررات وظروف صعبة مر بها المنتخب نتيجة الإصابات والغيابات الكثيرة للعناصر الأساسية للفريق إلا أن هذه الظروف تجعلنا نتعادل علي الأقل لأن أي 11 لاعباً من المنتخب الوطني قادرون علي الفوز علي أي منتخب من المنتخبات الثلاثة الموجودة معنا في المجموعة. 

أضاف أن المسئولية في المقام الأول تقع علي عاتق اللاعبين حيث كان في استطاعتهم استثمار الفرص التي ظهرت أمامهم لتسجيل الأهداف مشيراً إلي أن حسن شحاتة لعب بالتشكيل الذي فرضته عليه الظروف ولكن أداء اللاعبين لم يكن علي المستوي المطلوب.. قال إن الحكم أيضاً لم يكن علي المستوي المطلوب حيث لم يحم لاعبينا من الالتحامات الشديدة ولم يحتسب ضربة جزاء صحيحة لنا كانت كفيلة بتغيير سير أحداث المباراة. 

شدد أيمن يونس أن التأهل لمونديال جنوب أفريقيا واللعب مع الكبار لن يكون بالتغني بالإنجازات الماضية ولكن التاريخ تتم صناعته بالجهد والإصرار والفوز في المباريات الحالية. 

من جانبه أكد الكابتن مجدي عبدالغني عضو المجلس أن المنتخب الوطني لازمه سوء توفيق كبير في هذه المباراة وجاءت الهزيمة نتيجة الظروف الصعبة التي مرت بالمنتخب من غياب اللاعبين الأساسيين. 

قال إننا دائماً نصبح في المواقف الصعبة ودائماً نبذل أقصي ما في وسعنا للخروج منها مشيراً إلي أنه شخصياً متفائل بقدرة المنتخب علي الفوز في المباراة القادمة أمام مالاوي بالقاهرة يوم الأحد المقبل وكذلك أمام جيبوتي ثم الكونغو هناك أو علي الأقل التعادل معها مشيراً إلي أن كثيراً من الظروف سوف تتغير. 

قال إن الهدف جاء نتيجة خطأ دفاعي وتوفيق كبير من مهاجم المنتخب المالاوي. وأكد حازم الهواري عضو المجلس أن سوء التوفيق وراء الهزيمة وأن المنتخب أمامه فرصة قوية للتعويض والعودة إلي مستواه ووضعه الطبيعي بالفوز علي مالاوي وجيبوتي في المباراتين القادمتين بالقاهرة..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



خسارة غير متوقعة للمنتخب الوطني
مالاوي هزمت أبطال أفريقيا بهدف في الوقت القاتل
فريقنا يتراجع للمركز الثالث ويتعثر في طريق التأهل للمونديال 





رسالة مالاوي‏:‏ خالد عبدالمنعم
 سقط المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم ولم يستطع تجاوز ظروفه في تحقيق فوز يريح به نفسه وجماهيره علي أمل حسم بطاقة التأهل مبكرا بدلا من الدخول في دوامة الحسابات والأرقام التي عاني منها علي مدار تاريخه في مشوار التصفيات‏.‏

خسر منتخبنا امام مالاوي في المباراة التي أقيمت امس علي ملعب كاموز و بمدينة بلانتير المالاوية صفر‏/1‏ أحرزه اللاعب موسيا ضمن مباريات الجولة الثالثة بتصفيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب أفريقيا‏.‏

المباراة حضرها‏40‏ ألف متفرج وجاءت هزيمة المنتخب غير المتوقعة أمام منتخب مالاوي الضعيف الذي يشارك في التصفيات للمرة الثانية في تاريخه‏.‏

بهذه الهزيمة فقد المنتخب قمة المجموعة وتراجع للمركز الثالث بفارق الأهداف عن الكونغو ومالاوي‏.‏

دخل المنتخب المباراة وشبح الاصابات يطارد لاعبيه فاقدا الكثير من اعمدته الاساسية التي كانت سببا في تحقيق كأس الامم الافريقية الاخيرة ورغم ذلك لم يكن سببا مقنعا علي الاطلاق في تبرير الهزيمة أمام منتخب لديه محترفون يلعبون بأندية الدرجة الثانية في أوروبا وجنوب افريقيا ويقودهم مدرب وطني صاحب خبرة ضئيلة في عالم التدريب ولكنه استطاع قراءة المباراة جيدا وتوظيف لاعبيه بالشكل الملائم خلال شوطي اللقاء كيتا فيري المدير الفني لمالاوي استطاع اجراء تغييرات كانت سببا في قلب موازين الامور لمصلحته والخروج فائزا في مباراة تمني جمهور الكرة في مالاوي الخروج بأقل الخسائر وأقل نسبة من الاهداف فيها‏.‏

بدأ المنتخب الوطني شوط المباراة الاول بتشكيل مكون من عصام الحضري وهاني سعيد ومحمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة وأحمد المحمدي في اليمين وأحمد سمير فرج في اليسار وأحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه وشيكابالا وأحمد رءوف كمهاجم صريح وأحمدعيدعبدالملك‏.‏

لعب المنتخب المصري بطريقة‏3/4/3‏ مع الوضع في الاعتبار تحرك شيكابالا وأحمدعيدعبدالملك علي الاجناب لارسال كرات عرضية داخل منطقة جزاء مالاوي وهي الطريقة التي تدرب عليها الفريق في التدريبات التي سبقت اللقاء ولكنهم لم ينجحوا في تحقيق خطة المباراة وافتقد خطا الوسط والهجوم لمصر الترابط الذي كان من المفترض ان يكون عليه كما جاء اداء احمد حسن مخيبا للآمال ولم يتمكن من اداء واجباته الهجومية وأرسل تمريرات جاءت غالبيتها مقطوعة وبلا جددي تذكر ورغم النشاط الذي ظهر لفترات سواء بالنسبة لأحمدحسن او حسني عبدربه ومعها أحمد المحمدي الا ان كل هذا لم يترجم إلي هجمات تشكل خطورة علي مرمي مالاوي الذي ظهر دفاعه مرتبكا في شوط المباراة الاول سواء كان ذلك لنقص خبرة لاعبيه او لحالة الخوف التي كانوا عليها لمواجهتهم لبطل افريقيا رغم محاولات حسن شحاتة في إجراء تغيير لمركز احمدعيدعبدالملك مع شيكابالا من وقت لاخر لكن المحاولات جميعها باءت بالفشل الذريع وظهر اللاعب بعيدا عن جو المباراة‏.‏

علي النقيض تماما استخدم كيتا فيري عناصر فريقه بالشكل المناسب وقام بوضع كل من موريس سافيولا في الجانب الأيسر وجوزيف كاميندو في الجانب الأيمن ونجحوا في الحد من خطورة هجمات مصر والتي تركزت جميعها علي الأجناب دون التغيير في الطريقة ورغم توقعات باجراء تغييرات من جانب الجهاز الفني بين شوطي اللقاء وخاصة إخراج عيدعبدالملك الا ان حسن شحاتة فضل ان يبدأ الشوط الثاني بنفس تشكيل الشوط الاول ورغم استحواذ الفريق المصري علي الكرة في الدقائق الاولي من الشوط الثاني الا ان تشتت ذهن لاعبي مصر حال دون تشكيل خطورة علي مالاوي وظهر ذلك واضحا في المناقشات التي دارت بين اللاعبين خلال المباراة‏.‏

ومع الوقت قام حسن شحاتة باجراء تغييره الاول وسط هجمات مالاوي المتكررة والخطيرة بسحب عيدعبدالملك ودخول إسلام عوض الذي ظهر كما ظهر زملاؤه بعيدا عن مستواهم‏.‏

هجمات المنتخب المالاوي شكلت خطورة بالغة علي مرمي الحضري الذي تألق وزاد عن مرماه ببراعة ولولا يقظته لحدث مالا يحمد عقباه وانهزمنا بنتيجة ثقيلة‏.‏

كيتافيري المدير الفني لفريق مالاوي اجري تغييرين حيث قام بإشراك إلجامبي وزاك زاك مكان كل من كيندو ونويل وكانت هذه التغييرات بمثابة نقطة تحول لمصلحة مالاوي الذي تسيد المباراة تماما وهدد مرمي المنتخب مرات عديدة وأنقذ الحضري قذيفة من ألفيس كادت تكون هدفا محققا وفي الدقيقة‏13‏ قام الحكم الغييني بانذار اللاعب سانجالا للخشونة وشهدت الدقيقة‏14‏ اول ضربة ركنية في المباراة لمصلحة مصر وفي الدقيقة‏15‏ أنذر الحكم إسلام عوض للخشونة بعدها يتصدي الحضري مرة اخري لقذيفة نويل ويخرجها فوق العارضة ورغم كل هذا الا ان الجمع كان لديه الامل في احراز منتخبنا لهدف وفي الدقيقة‏38‏ يهدر أحمد رءوف هدفا محققا عندما رفع أحمد سمير فرج كرة عرضية اطاح بها مهاجم إنبي وسط ذهول الجهاز الفني قام حسن شحاتة بإجراد تغييره الثالث بخروج شيكابالا ودخول عمرو زكي الذي كان نقطة تحول لمصلحة مصر رغم عدم تمكنه من تهديد مرمي مالاوي لإشراكه المتأخر وفي الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة والجميع راض بالتعادل وأثناء خروج الجماهير المالاوية من ستاد كاموزا طلب منهم اللاعب موسويا الانتظار لمشاهدة المفاجأة والفوز علي المنتخب بطل افريقيا بعدها يعلن الحكم الغيني نهاية اللقاء .. وخروج المنتخب مهزوما في مباراة صعبة لمجموعة سهلة‏ .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الفراعنة "تاهوا" .. في مالاوي
خسروا بهدف في الوقت الضائع.. 
وتراجعوا للمركز الثالث





رسالة مالاوي : رضوان الزياتي 
سقط بطل افريقيا.. في مالاوي وفقد قمة المجموعة الثامنة عشرة لتصفيات أفريقيا الأولي المؤهلة لمونديال جنوب أفريقيا 2010 وذلك بعد هزيمته القاتلة والمفاجئة وغير المتوقعة من فريق مالاوي بهدف في آخر ثانية من الوقت الضائع للمباراة التي جرت بينهما باستاد بلانتير في مالاوي لتخرج جماهير مالاوي سعيدة لهذا الانتصار الكبير غير المتوقع في حين ظهر الحزن واضحا علي فريقنا القومي وجهازه الفني الذين لم يتوقعوا هذه الهزيمة التي قلبت موازين المجموعة التي يتصدرها حاليا فريق مالاوي برصيد 6 نقاط وله 9 أهداف وعليه هدفان وبنفس الرصيد الكونغو ولها 8 أهداف وعليه هدفان.. في حين أن المنتخب له 6 نقاط وله 6 أهداف وعليه هدفان وجيبوتي الأخير بلا رصيد. 

جاءت المباراة غريبة في أحداثها.. لعبها فريقنا بتشكيل غير متجانس لأول مرة بعد غياب مجموعة كبيرة من النجوم.. ولذلك لم يقدم العرض المطلوب رغم الفارق الكبير في الخبرة بين الفريقين وكانت خطوط فريقنا غير مترابط دفاعا ووسطا وهجوماً. 

كان معظم اللاعبين خارج فورمتهم المعروفة وتركوا فريق مالاوي يلعب بروح قتالية عالية طوال المباراة واستغلوا خط دفاعنا وسجلوا الهدف القاتل.. فريقنا يلعب مع مالاوي يوم الأحد القادم وهي فرصة للفوز لكي يواصل فريقنا المشوار الطويل لهذه التصفيات بشرط رصد الاخطاء بدقة وعناية وضرورة أن يكون التشكيل منسجما أكثر من ذلك. 

بداية هجومية لفريقنا 
بدأ منتخبنا المباراة بخطة هجومية ضاغطة علي مرمي مالاوي ولذلك كانت الكرة في حوذة لاعبينا خلال الربع ساعة الاولي من بداية المباراة.. كانت تحركات فريقنا من الناحية اليمني عن طريق احمد المحمدي واحمد حسن وفي الناحية اليسري من أحمد سمير فرج وحسني عبدربه. 

وتفرغ كل من هاني سعيد ووائل جمعة ومحمد وفتح الله لغلق منطقة المرمي أمام الهجوم المالاوي..وفي نفس الوقت كان عصام الحضري يقظاً وانقذ مرماه من قذيفة صاروخية نجح في صدها..وفي الامام لعب شيكابالا واحمد عيد عبدالملك والواعد الصاعد أحمد مرزوق وهو تشكيل هجومي اضطراري نظرا لغياب عمرو زكي في آخر لحظة وكذلك استبعاد عماد متعب واصابة أبو تريكة ولذلك لم يجد الجهاز الفني سوي هذا التشكيل ليكون الانسب لادارة المباراة.. لم ترق الهجمات في الفريق للخطورة التي تهدد المرمي وبدأ المنتخب المالاوي صحوة بالتحركات الامامية والتخلي عن الحذر الدفاعي في محاولة لتهديد مرمي الحضري. 

وتحرك في الفريق الدينامو الفيس كانوتيكا وروبرت نفامبي في منطقة وسط الملعب وموافو ليروا لعب الفريق بكل جدية وبمساندة جماهيرية قوية في المدرجات. 

بمرور الوقت اكتسب فريق مالاوي الثقة بعد أن طمع في فريقنا الذي انكمش للخلف بلا مبرر وفي نفس الوقت هبطت المحاولات الهجومية لفريقنا ولعب دفاع مالاوي مستميتا لقلة حيلة المهاجمين وافتقد فريقنا للانسجام في صفوفه نظرا لغرابة التشكيل. 

تحركات فردية من أحمد عيد وشيكابالا واحمد عبدالرءوف وتصويبة قوية من أحمد عيد صدها حارس مالاوي. 
لم نشاهد أي تمريرات متقنة من الثنائي أحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه حيث احتفظا بالكرة زيادة عن اللزوم فضلا عن اللف والدوران بلا فائدة تعود علي الفريق.. صارت الدقائق الاخيرة في محاولات مكثفة من الفريقين لهز الشباك ولكن دون جدوي لتنتهي الجولة الاولي للمباراة بالتعادل السلبي. 

ايقاف المباراة 
تم ايقاف المباراة لفترة زادت علي خمس دقائق بسبب اصابة حارس مرمي مالاوي.. سيطر فريقنا علي المباراة وهدد مرمي مالاوي.. الذي لم يهدأ ايضا وحاول اختراق دفاعنا مستغلين حماس الجماهير الشديد الذي يلهب اللاعبين في الملعب ولعب اسلام عوض مكان احمد عيد عبدالملك. مازال أحمد المحمدي هو قائد الهجمات من الناحية اليمني.. ومحاولات من هجمات مرتدة لفريق مالاوي. 

وضربة حرة مباشرة صدها عصام الحضري ببراعة وحولها الي ضربة ركنية.. لعب الكرة روسال نوانوليروا. تركزت خطورة مالاوي في لي نيتدا الخطير والذي راقبه وائل جمعة لظله وحد من خطورته تماما.. استحوذ مالاوي علي الكرة وانكمش فريقنا للتخلص وتوالت هجمات الفريق.. وعاد حسني عبدربه للخلف لمعاونة الدفاع. 

خرج أحمد المحمدي ولعب عبدالله سعيد واعطي عمرو زكي القوة لخط الهجوم بتحركاته القوية ومشاركته الايجابية مع كل كرة وكان قد نزل مكان شيكابالا. 

هدف مفاجئ 
في آخر ثانية من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع كرة عالية داخل منطقة جزاء فريقنا حولها وائل جمعة برأسه لتنتهي إلي موسي تشافولا حولها مباشرة في المرمي مسجلا هدف الفوز لمالاوي وسط دهشة كل المصريين .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مدرب مالاوي 
أضعنا فوزا كبيرا على الفراعنة





أكد كينا فيري المدير الفني لمنتخب مالاوي أن فريقه كان بإمكانه تحقيق فوز كبير على المنتخب المصري في مباراتهما في وقت سابق من يوم السبت في تصفيات كأس العالم. وكانت مالاوي قد هزمت أبطال إفريقيا بهدف من دون رد سجله شيكبو موسويا في الدقيقة الرابعة من الوقت بدل من الضائع.

وقال فيري في تصريحات لصحيفة "أفريك أونلاين" بعد المباراة: "منتخبنا أدى مباراة رائعة وكان يجب أن نهزم المصريين بعدد وافر من الأهداف". 

ودفعت تلك النتيجة مالاوي إلى صدارة المجموعة الـ12 برصيد ست نقاط بفارق الأهداف عن الكونجو الديمقراطية ومصر. وأشادت الصحيفة في تقريرها بعصام الحضري الذي وصفته بالحارس المدهش الذي أنقذ الفراعنة من هزيمة ثقيلة.

وتصدى الحضري لأكثر من كرة خطيرة لمالاوي لا سيما في الشوط الثاني الذي سيطر على معظمه أصحاب الأرض. وأطلق فيري تصريحات نارية قبل المباراة وأن فريقه لن يرضى إلا بالفوز مهما كانت الأسماء التي يضمها بطل إفريقيا في قائمته.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



أخطاء الجهاز الفني واللاعبين سبب الهزيمة





كشفت "الجمهورية" أسباب الهزيمة القاسية والمفاجئة أمام منتخب مالاوي الذي ليس له موقع علي خريطة الكرة الافريقية فقد وقعت أخطاء كثيرة من اللاعبين والجهاز الفني أدت إلي هذه الهزيمة التي تسببت في تقهقر الفريق من المركز الأول إلي المركز الثالث بعد مالاوي والكونغو الديمقراطية وتعقد الموقف في المجموعة الثانية عشرة لتصفيات مونديال 2010 بعد تساوي الفرق الثلاث في رصيد 6 نقاط وتفوق مالاوي والكونغو في فارق الأهداف. 

أول هذه الأسباب الهبوط المفاجئ لمستوي بعض كبار النجوم وفي مقدمتهم حسني عبدربه الذي يمثل علامة استفاهم كبيرة ولم يقدم شيئا يستحق الذكر منذ بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية التي خرج منها كأحسن لاعب في القارة.. وإذا كان قد تأثر بمشكلته مع ستراسبورج والأهلي.. فانه بذلك يكون قد ارتكب خطأ كبيرا في حق نفسه قبل بلده لانه كلاعب كبير المفروض ان يجيد التعامل والتكيف مع المشاكل. 

ومازال أحمد حسن كابتن الفريق يعاني برغم جهده الكبير وخبرته الأكبر مشكلة الاحتفاظ بالكرة أكثر من اللازم. بينما عاني بعض اللاعبين الجدد أو الاحتياطيين نقص الخبرة الدولية وبعضهم لا يصلح إلا ان يكون بديلا مثل أحمد المحمدي وأحمد عيد عبدالملك لانهما عندما حصلا علي فرصة المشاركة في التشكيل الأساسي من البداية في أكثر من مباراة لم يقدما الأداء المنتظر منهما ولم يقتربا من مستوي الأساسيين الغائبين فالمحمدي لم يقدم المستوي الرائع الذي يقدمه مع إنبي وأحمد عيد عبدالملك يجيد أكثر عندما يلعب بديلا برغم مهاراته العالية وامكانياته الكبيرة في التسديد. 

أما شيكابالا فلم يقدم ربع ما قدمه مع الزمالك وإن كان يعاني من نقص الخبرة الدولية مع المنتخب حيث لم يلعب معه سوي مباريات قليلة جدا. ووقع الجهاز الفني في عدة أخطاء أهمها انه لم يشرك حسام غالي في الارتكاز بجوار حسني عبدربه لما يملكه من خبرات دولية ورؤية جيدة للملعب وربط الوسط بالهجوم وهي المشكلة التي عانيناها في ظل ابتعاد حسني عبدربه وأحمد حسن عن مستواهما. 

كما ان الجهاز لم يعط منتخب مالاوي حقه ولم يحصل علي المعلومات الكافية عنه بدليل انه لم يشاهد شريط مباراة مالاوي وجيبوتي إلا صباح المباراة بسبب عدم وجود جهاز فيديو.. والغريب ان الجهاز لم يتمكن من الحصول علي شريط مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية ومالاوي الذي انتهي بفوز الكونغو 1/صفر بالعافية ومن ضربة جزاء في آخر دقيقتين من المباراة التي جرت في كينشاسا. 

وعلمت أيضا ان بعض كبار اللاعبين حاولوا التهرب من الرحلة نظرا لطولها ومشاكلها خاصة بعد ان علموا ان الرحلة تستغرق من القاهرة إلي بلانتاير 24 ساعة تتخللها 8 ساعات ترانزيت بمطار جوهانسبرج ذهابا وعودة. ويحسب لحسن شحاتة اعترافه بالهزيمة ورفضه لأي تبريرات لها وكذلك وصفه لهذه الهزيمة بأنها درس قاس للاعبين والجهاز الفني في وقت واحد. 

وكان طبيعيا ان يعنف حسن شحاتة لاعبين في اجتماعه معهم في الفندق بعد المباراة في حضور الكابتن أحمد شاكر أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة ورئيس البعثة الذي وفر كل شيء للاعبين وكان طبيعيا ان يطالبهم بنسيان هذه الهزيمة والتركيز في المباراة القادمة وما بعدها. 

قال حسن شحاتة الذي ظهرت علي وجهه علامات الحزن والكآبة إنه لا يستطيع ان يبرر هذه الهزيمة التي جاءت في وقت قاتل كان فيه الفريق المالاوي قانعا وراضيا بالتعادل.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الفيفا: خسارة مصر من مالاوى
 "مفاجأة" التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010





زيورخ/أ ش أ/وصف الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "الفيفا" خسارة المنتخب المصرى الاول من مالاوى بهدف نظيف بأنها مفاجأة التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب افريقيا.

وذكر تقرير للاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم - نشر الاحد على موقعه الاليكترونى - أن مصر لا تسيطر على مجموعتها فى تصفيات كأس العالم مثلما كان متوقعا قبل انطلاق منافسات المجموعة ال 12.

وأضاف التقرير أن المنتخب المصرى سقط أمام منتخب مالاوى الذى أثبت أنه فريق صعب المراس فى المرحلة الثالثة من تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 وتابع "بعدما تخطت مصر فريق الكونجو الديمقراطية بصعوبة إستعاد الفراعنة مستواهم بصورة رائعة فسحقوا جيبوتى برباعية ولكنهم سقطوا أمام مضيفهم مالاوى".

وأشار التقرير الى موقف المنتخب المصرى من التصفيات باحتلالها المركز الثالث فى المجموعة بعد انتهاء جولة الذهاب من التصفيات موضحا "إذا أرادت مصر أن تتأهل عن المجموعة فعليها الفوز على مالاوى فى القاهرة ثم تقديم عرض جيد أمام الكونجو الديموقراطية خارج الحدود فى سبتمبر المقبل".

جدير بالذكر أن المنتخب المصرى يتساوى مع منتخبى مالاوى والكونجو الديمقراطية فى عدد النقاط ولكل منهما 6 نقاط بعد فوز كل منهم فى مباراتين وخسارة مباراة واحدة ولكن مالاوى تتصدر المجموعة بفارق الأهداف يليها الكونجو ثم مصر وأخيرا جيبوتى بلا نقاط.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الجبلاية يبحث أسباب فوز مالاوي
اتصالات لحل أزمة عبدربه..ومشكلة زكي مع الزمالك
التحقيق مع زيدان.. ضربة ضد الهجوم علي الحضري





بدأ اتحاد الكرة برئاسة سمير زاهر.. حل كل المشاكل التي كانت الأسباب الرئيسية في هزيمة المنتخب أمام مالاوي بهدف نظيف.. بالجولة الثالثة لتصفيات كأس العالم أول أمس. اتصل زاهر بممدوح عباس رئيس نادي الزمالك ويلتقي به اليوم لحل مشكلة نجم وهداف المنتخب والنادي عمرو زكي والذي ظهر دون مستواه بسبب عدم التركيز نتيجة مشكلته الحالية مع ناديه والتي دفعته لتقديم شكوي للاتحاد ضد النادي يطلب فيها فسخ عقده مع الزمالك بدعوي عدم حصوله علي مستحقاته المالية علي مدي فترة غير قصيرة سابقة. 

أزمة عبدربه 
ويجري زاهر اتصالات مع الكابتن حسن حمدي رئيس النادي الاهلي والمسئولين عن النادي الإسماعيلي برئاسة المهندس سعد الجندي رئيس المجلس الحالي المعين.. للتوصل إلي حل ودي نهائي لمشكلة نجم المنتخب والإسماعيلي حسني عبدربه الذي يعيش في أزمة نفسية ومعنوية حاليا أفقدته التركيز واصابته بالتوتر والتشتت الذهني الرهيب وتسببت في تراجع مستواه بصورة واضحة وافتقاده الروح والتركيز ومواصفات اللاعب القائد في الملعب والتي كان عليها في كأس الأمم الافريقية بغانا.. واستحق بها الفوز بلقب أحسن لاعب في البطولة. 

وقال زاهر: إن غياب تركيز عمرو زكي وحسني عبدربه بالاضافة لغياب القوام الرئيسي وغالبية نجوم المنتخب الذين حققوا الكأس الافريقية وعلي رأسهم محمد زيدان ومحمد أبوتريكة وأحمد فتحي ومحمد شوقي وشادي محمد وعماد متعب وسيد معوض.. لعب الدور الخطير والأهم في تراجع مستوي المنتخب.. وقد وضح غياب الانسجام والتفاهم بسبب الدفع بمجموعة كبيرة لمحاولة سد الفراغ الذي ظهر لغياب الأساسيين. 

أكد زاهر أن الهزيمة في هذه المرحلة ربما تكون مفيدة أكثر من الضرر.. لأنها تمثل درسا واضحا ودشا باردا علي وجوه الجميع لكي يفيقوا ويخرجوا من حالة الثقة التي ربما تكون أزيد من اللازم بسبب الفوز بكأس افريقيا للمرة الثانية علي التوالي واكد ان الهزيمة كفيلة بأن يفيق الجميع ويعودوا لروح العزيمة والجدية التي حققت كأس افريقيا. 

قال زاهر اننا لن نقبل من الجهاز واللاعبين غير الفوز في جميع المباريات المتبقية في مشوار التصفيات واستعادة زعامة المجموعة وليس فقط الصعود للدور الثاني من التصفيات. 

الهجوم علي الحضري 
وطالب زاهر الجماهير علي اختلاف ميولها للعودة من جديد والتوحد خلف المنتخب لدعمه بقوة بداية من مباراة العودة مع مالاوي بالقاهرة.. والتي ستكون فرصة للاعبين لرد الاعتبار واثبات الذات وتأكيد زعامتهم لعرش الكرة الافريقية. 

قال زاهر انه لن يتهاون مع الجماهير القليلة التي تهاجم عصام الحضري ولن يسمح بأن يتكرر ذلك ووعد بوقفة رادعة مع هؤلاء.. واكد ان هناك اتصالات مع مسئولي الأمن للتنسيق وبتر هذه المجموعة القليلة التي تهاجم الحضري. 

هروب زيدان 
وبالنسبة للكلام حول تهاون محمد زيدان وهروبه من الحضور والمشاركة مع المنتخب.. قال زاهر: إن الجهاز الفني استبعده من الحضور لنيل شرف ارتداء فانلة منتخب بلده.. ولكن الاتحاد سيكون له موقف أشد وأكثر قوة.. وانه حاليا تجري تحقيقات في هذه القضية وأنه إذا ثبت هذا الاتهام فستكون هناك وقفة رادعة مع اللاعب.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



ليلة لم تنم فيها مالاوي

الصــحف تصف الفوز علي بطل إفريقيا
 بالإنجاز التاريخي وتسخر من البطل 





غادرت بعثة منتخب مصر الأول لكرة القدم مدينة بلانتير المالاوية في طريقها إلي القاهرة عن طريق جوهانسبرج حيث وصلت صباح اليوم‏..‏ وكان المنتخب قد عاش ليلة حزينة بسبب الخسارة أمام منتخب مالاوي صفر‏/1‏ الأمر الذي كان وراء تراجع ترتيبه إلي المركز الثالث في المجموعة‏12‏ من التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم‏.‏حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر اجتمع مع أفراد الفريق في جلسة خاصة حاول خلالها اخراج مجموعة اللاعبين من حالة الحزن التي كانوا عليها لكنه لم ينس أن يوجه اللوم لهم علي أدائهم السيئ خلال المباراة مؤكدا أنه كان يجب عليهم أداء المباراة بجدية أكثر من التي كانوا عليها خلال شوطيها‏.‏ حسن شحاتة أكد للاعبين أن المرحلة القادمة تتطلب بذل مزيد من الجهد لتحقيق الفوز في كل المباريات بداية من الجولة الرابعة التي سوف تنطلق يوم‏22‏ من الشهر الحالي أمام منتخب مالاوي في مباراة العودة وطالبهم بالثأر من هزيمتهم أمس الأول لإعادة البسمة والثقة من جديد للجماهير المصرية‏.‏

الصحف المالاوية صدرت صفحاتها الأولي بخبر الفوز علي منتخب مصر والفرحة التي عاشها جمهور الكرة في مالاوي عشية المباراة‏.‏ صحيفة زانايمتن تناولت خبر تحقيق الفوز علي مصر وقد أفردت عنوانا قالت فيه صباح الخير يا مصر مشيرة إلي أن فوز المنتخب المالاوي جاء نتيجة لجهد مجموعة لاعبي منتخب مالاوي مؤكدين أنهم كانوا عند حسن الظن بهم وأن مدرب المنتخب الوطني كان وراء هذا الانتصار الكبير‏.‏ أما جريدة صنداي تايمز فكان عنوان الافتتاحية هو الفلامتر صدموا مصر أي أن ألسنة اللهب كما يسمي منتخب مالاوي قد صدم المنتخب المصري بتحقيقه الفوز عليه وقد وصف كاتب المقال الفوز علي منتخب مصر بأنه انتصار تاريخي علي بطل إفريقيا بهدف احرزه معشوق الجماهير في مالاوي موسوما مؤكدا أن المنتخب المالاوي كان عند حسن ظن مدربه كيتا فيري الذي منح مجموعة اللاعبين الفرصة للمشاركة خاصة المهاجم موسوما الذي كافأ مدربه بإحراز هدف الفوز قبل النهاية بدقيقة واحدة‏.‏

وقد أفردت الجريدة تصريحا لكيتا فيري قال فيه إننا كنا نتوقع الفوز علي المنتخب المصري سواء كان بكامل نجومه أو بدونهم والمهم أننا احرزنا انتصارا تاريخيا علي بطل إفريقيا وقاهر الكبار‏.‏شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر أكد أن الفرصة للتأهل مازالت قائمة وأن الخسارة أمام مالاوي لن تؤثر علي مسيرة المنتخب المصري نحو القمة مشيرا إلي أن المنتخب سوف يحصل علي راحة اليوم فقط ويعود غدا الثلاثاء للتجمع من جديد استعدادا لمباراة العودة أمام مالاوي‏.‏أما وائل جمعة مدافع المنتخب المصري الذي تسبب في احراز موسوما مهاجم مالاوي لهدف المباراة الوحيد فأكد أنه حاول تشيت الكرة بقدر الإمكان ولكن الحظ كان مع مهاجم مالاوي في تسديد الكرة واحراز الهدف‏,‏ وأشار مدافع منتخب مصر والنادي الأهلي إلي أن الهزيمة أمام مالاوي لا تمثل أزمة وأن الفرصة قائمة في الوصول إلي المرحلة التالية من التصفيات‏.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



سقوط الكبار في تصفيات أفريقيا لكأس العالم 





نيقوسيا (ا ف ب) - عقد المنتخبان المصري بطل افريقيا عامي 2006 و2008 والمغربي مهمتهما في التأهل الى الدور النهائي من التصفيات المؤهلة في آن معا الى نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية 2010 في الغابون ونهائيات مونديال 2010 في جنوب افريقيا بخسارة الاول امام مضيفته مالاوي صفر-1 والثاني امام مضيفته رواندا 1-3 في الجولة الثالثة من منافسات المجموعة الثانية عشرة والثامنة على التوالي. 

وبات المنتخبان المصري والمغربي مطالبان بالفوز على مالاوي ورواندا عندما يستضيفانهما الاحد المقبل وبفارق مريح في الجولة الرابعة لانعاش امالهما في حصد البطاقة الاولى في المجموعة والمؤهلة مباشرة الى الدور النهائي وبالتالي تفادي الدخول في حسابات ثاني افضل 8 منتخبات بين المجموعات ال12 في الدور الثاني. 

في المباراة الاولى كان المنتخب المصري في طريقه الى العودة بتعادل ثمين من بلانتير وتعزيز موقعه في صدارة المجموعة بعد فوزيه على الكونغو الديموقراطية وجيبوتي بيد ان المهاجم البديل تشيوكيبو مسوويا خطف هدف الفوز في الدقيقة الثالثة الاخيرة من الوقت بدل الضائع مانحا منتخب بلاده فوزها الثاني مقابل هزيمة وبات يتقاسم الصدارة مع مصر والكونغو الديموقراطية التي سحقت جيبوتي 6-صفر. 

وعلى الرغم من الغيابات الكثيرة التي شملت صفوف الفراعنة خصوصا محمد ابو تريكة ومحمد زيدان واحمد فتحي وسيد معوض فانهم سيطروا على مجريات المباراة خصوصا في الشوط الاول وكان بامكانهم هز الشباك في اكثر من مناسبة فدفعوا الثمن غاليا في نهايتها باستقبال شباكهم لهدف قاتل استغل من خلاله المهاجم المالاوي خطأ فادحا للمدافعين وائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله داخل المنطقة ليسكن الكرة داخل مرمى الحارس عصام الحضري. 

وفي المباراة الثانية فجرت رواندا مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل بتغلبها على المغرب 3-1. 

وكان المنتخب المغربي يمني النفس بتحقيق الفوز الثالث على التوالي والانفراد بالصدارة التي كان يتقاسمها مع رواندا بيد ان الاخيرة كان لها رأي اخر وكسبت النقاط الثلاث منفردة بالصدارة. 

وبكرت رواندا بالتسجيل في الدقيقة 12 عبر سعيد ماكاسي وعززت تقدمها بهدف ثان سجله بوكوتا لاباما 73 وقلص يوسف سفري الفارق في الدقيقة 79 قبل ان يعيد اوليفييه كاركيزيه الفارق الى سابق عهده بتسجيله الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 90. 

واكمل المنتخب المغربي المباراة بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد مهاجمه سفيان علودي. 

ويبدو ان المنتخب المغربي تأثر كثيرا بغياب ابرز نجومه مروان الشماخ ويوسف حجي وعبد السلام وادو وعبد الرحمن قابوس وطارق السكيتيوي ومبارك بوصوفة. 

وفي المجموعة ذاتها خسرت موريتانيا امام اثيوبيا صفر-1. 

وهي الخسارة الثالثة على التوالي لموريتانيا بعد الاولى امام رواندا صفر-3 والثانية امام المغرب 1-4 فيما حققت اثيوبيا فوزها الاول بعد خسارتين متتاليتين امام المغرب صفر-3 ورواندا 1-2. 

وتابع المنتخب الجزائري نتائجه المخيبة وتلقى خسارة مفاجئة امام غامبيا صفر-1 في بانجول ضمن منافسات المجموعة السادسة. 

وسجل مصطفى جارجو هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 19 من ركلة جزاء. 

وهي الخسارة الثانية للجزائر بعد الاولى امام السنغال صفر-1 في الجولة الاولى مقابل فوز على ليبيريا 3-صفر في الثانية. 

وهو الفوز الاول لغامبيا بعد تعادلين مع ليبيريا 1-1 والسنغال صفر-صفر. 

وتراجعت الجزائر الى المركز الثالث برصيد 3 نقاط مقابل 5 لغامبيا التي ارتقت الى المركز الثاني بفارق الاهداف خلف السنغال التي اهدرت فوزا ثمينا على مضيفتها ليبيريا وسقطت في فخ التعادل 2-2. 

وتقدمت السنغال بهدفين للحجي ضيوف (47) وبابكر غييه (55) بيد ان ليبيريا ردت بهدفين لوليامس (78) واوليفر ماكور (85). 

يذكر ان الجزائر لم تتأهل الى نهائيات كأس العالم منذ 1986 في المكسيك والى كأس امم افريقيا منذ عام 2004 عندما خرجت من الدور ربع النهائي على يد المغرب. 

في المقابل استعاد المنتخب السوداني توازنه بفوزه الثمين على ضيفته مالي 3-2 في ام درمان ضمن منافسات المجموعة العاشرة. 

وانتظر المنتخب السوداني الدقيقة الاخيرة من الشوط الاول لافتتاح التسجيل بواسطة علاء الدين يوسف من تسديدة قوية من 20 مترا (45) بيد ان مهاجم اشبيلية الاسباني فريديريك كانوتيه ادرك التعادل في الدقيقة 63. 

ومنح مهند الطاهر التقدم مجددا للسودان في الدقيقة 71 من ركلة جزاء وطمأن هيثم طمبل الجماهير السودانية بهدف ثالث في الدقيقة 88 قبل ان يقلص كانوتيه الفارق بتسجيله هدفه الشخصي الثاني ولمنتخب بلاده في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع. 

وهو الفوز الاول للسودان بعد الخسارة امام الكونغو صفر-1 في الجولة الثانية فيما منيت مالي بالخسارة الاولى بعد فوزين متتاليين على الكونغو 4-2 وتشاد 2-1. 

وتجمد رصيد مالي عند 6 نقاط في الصدارة بفارق 3 نقاط امام السودان الذي ارتقى الى المركز الثاني بفارق الاهداف امام تشاد التي تغلبت على الكونغو 2-1. 

وواصل المنتخب التونسي صحوته بفوز الثمين على مضيفته بوروندي بهدف وحيد سجله قائده راضي الجعايدي في الدقيقة 66. 

وكانت تونس منيت بخسارة مفاجئة على ارضها امام بوركينا فاسو 1-2 لكنها استعادت التوازن في الجولة الثانية بالفوز على مضيفتها سيشل 2-صفر. 

وعززت تونس موقعها في المركز الثاني للمجموعة السادسة برصيد 6 نقاط بفارق 3 نقاط خلف بوركينافاسو التي حققت فوزها الثالث على التوالي بتغلبها على مضيفتها سيشل بثلاثة اهداف لموموني داغانو (26 و55 و75) مقابل لفيليب زيالور (46) ودن اناكورا (52). 

وحذت ليبيا حذو تونس وتابعت انتفاضتها بفوز ثمين على مضيفتها ليسوتو 1-صفر في بلومفونتين (جنوب افريقيا) ضمن المجموعة الخامسة. 

وسجل احمد عثمان الهدف في الدقيقة 81. 

وتقام مباريات ليسوتو المقررة على ارضها في بلومفونتين الجنوب افريقية لعدم جهوزية الملعب الوطني. 

وهو الفوز الثاني على التوالي لليبيا بعد الاول على الغابون 1-صفر في الجولة الثانية بعدما كانت سقطت امام غانا صفر-3 في الجولة الاولى. 

ورفعت ليبيا رصيدها الى 6 نقاط بفارق الاهداف خلف غانا المتصدرة والتي منيت بخسارتها الاولى عندما سقطت امام الغابون بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما روغوي ميي (42) وستيفان نغيما (66). 

والفوز هو الاول للغابون مقابل خسارة واحدة بعد ان تأجلت مباراتها الاولى مع ليسوتو فيما منيت غانا بالخسارة الاولى مقابل انتصارين. 

وفي باقي المجموعات لم يكن حال المنتخبات العريقة افضل من المنتخبات العربية فسقطت الكاميرون وصيفة بطلة النسخة الاخيرة في فخ التعادل السلبي امام مضيفتها تنزانيا في المجموعة الاولى وساحل العاج امام مضيفتها بوتسوانا 1-1 ضمن المجموعة السابعة. 

وتلقت جنوب افريقيا التي تستضيف النهائيات العالمية عام 2010 خسارتها الثانية وكانت امام سيراليون بهدف وحيد سجله محمد كالون في الدقيقة 22 من ركلة جزاء. 

وهو الفوز الاول لسيراليون بعد خسارتين متتاليتين امام غينيا الاستوائية صفر-2 ونيجيريا صفر-1 فيما منيت جنوب افريقيا بالخسارة الثانية بعد الاولى امام نيجيريا صفر-2 مقابل فوز على غينيا الاستوائية 4-1. 

وتتصدر نيجيريا ترتيب المجموعة بعدما حققت فوزها الثالث على التوالي عندما تغلبت على مضيفتها غينيا الاستوائية بهدف وحيد سجله جوزيف يوبو في الدقيقة الخامسة. 

ولم تسلم انغولا مضيفة النهائيات القارية من الخسارة وسقطت امام مضيفتها اوغندا بهدف لبدرو مانويل (90) مقابل ثلاثة اهداف ليوجين سيبويا (6) واندرو مويسيغوا (21) ودان واغالوكا (79). 



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب يعود من مالاوي
 بهيبة ضائعة وموقف متأزم 





يعود المنتخب الوطني في السابعة إلا الربع من صباح اليوم «الاثنين» قادما من مالاوي فاقدا الكثير من هيبته، وسمعته الأفريقية التي اكتسبها بالفوز بآخر بطولتين للأمم الأفريقية إثر خسارته المفاجئة أمام مالاوي صفر/1 في الجولة الثالثة من تصفيات المرحلة الأولي المؤهلة إلي كأس العالم، وهي الهزيمة التي وضعت الفريق في موقف حرج بعد أن تجمد رصيده عند 6 نقاط عاد بها إلي المركز الثالث بفارق الأهداف خلف مالاوي والكونغو. 

وبات الفريق مطالبا بالفوز في مبارياته الثلاث، خصوصا أن فوز الكونغو علي مالاوي بملعب الأخير في الجولة الخامسة قد يضع المنتخب الوطني في مأزق قبل انطلاق الجولة السادسة التي يلعب خلالها مع الكونغو بملعبه.

وتكمن الأزمة في الحالة المتدنية التي ظهر عليها اللاعبون والأخطاء الساذجة التي وقع فيها المدافعون، وكانت سببا في هدف الخسارة في اللحظات الأخيرة.

وينتظم اللاعبون في معسكرهم التدريبي بداية من الغد استعدادا لمباراة الإياب أمام مالاوي في الجولة الرابعة يوم الأحد المقبل، حيث فرضت الظروف علي الجميع التركيز بدرجة كبيرة لضمان الفوز بأكبر عدد من الأهداف التي تعيد للفريق فرصته في صدارة المجموعة رغم صعوبته في ظل المواجهة السهلة للمنتخب الكونغولي مع جيبوتي، 

ويبدأ الجهاز الطبي في تجهيز عماد متعب مهاجم الفريق الغائب عن مباراة الذهاب بسبب الإصابة بتقلصات في عضلات الظهر، بالإضافة إلي عمرو زكي وأحمد حسن، خصوصا أن الفريق يعاني من عدة غيابات مؤثرة قبل بدء المعسكر طالت محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد شوقي وشادي محمد، بالإضافة إلي أزمة زيدان واستبعاد سيد معوض، وإبراهيم سعيد لأسباب فنية.

كانت حالة من الحزن قد عمت البعثة المصرية في مالاوي وارتسمت علامات الغضب علي وجه حسن شحاتة ومعاونيه عقب اللقاء وصب شحاتة غضبه علي اللاعبين جميعا لعدم التزامهم بتنفيذ التعليمات خصوصا المدافعين الذين لم يلتزموا بالرقابة اللصيقة والضغط علي مهاجمي مالاوي. 

واعترف شحاتة بأن الفريق لم يكن يستحق الفوز، لكنه كان قريبا جداً من التعادل، وقال يبدو أن مدافعينا افتقدوا التركيز في اللحظات الأخيرة بعد أن اطمأنوا للتعادل، واعترف بصعوبة موقف الفريق في باقي التصفيات خصوصا مع غياب جيبوتي عن المنافسة واقتصارها علي المنتخبات الثلاثة مصر والكونغو ومالاوي،

 وأضاف ليس لدينا سوي الفوز في باقي المباريات لضمان التأهل كأول المجموعة، وأكد أن الفريق تأثر بالغيابات العديدة خصوصا أنها طالت لاعبين أساسيين وأضاف سنسعي للفوز علي ملاوي الأحد المقبل علي اعتبار أن التصفيات ستتوقف بعدها وتمنحنا فرصة تعديل الأوضاع.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



منتخب مصر يضمد جراحه 
ويسعى للثأر من مالاوي





القاهرة(رويترز) - يسعى منتخب مصر الى تضميد جراح الهزيمة من مالاوي والثأر منها في الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب افريقيا، ويستأنف المنتخب المصري عصر الثلاثاء تدريباته على ملعب استاد القاهرة الفرعي في اطار الاستعداد لمواجهة مالاوي يوم الاحد. 

وقال احمد سليمان عضو الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر ومدرب حراس المرمى ان الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة سيبدأ تدريبه الاول باستعراض موقف المصابين الذين غابوا عن مباراة مالاوي يوم السبت. 

واضاف سليمان لرويترز "لم نغلق صفحة مالاوي حتى نعوض الخسارة التي مني بها الفريق في الجولة الثالثة في بلانتير بمالاوي ونعود الى صدارة المجموعة مرة اخرى" . 

وخسر منتخب مصر في الدقيقة الاخيرة امام مالاوي بهدف نظيف ابعده الى المركز الثالث في المجموعة الثانية عشرة بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم. 

وتابع سليمان "تأثرنا كثيرا بغياب عدد من اللاعبين الاساسيين وغاب الانسجام عن البدلاء لكننا استفدنا من الدرس جيدا" . 

واشار سليمان الى ان حالة عماد متعب مهاجم الفريق تتحسن كثيرا وانه قادر على قيادة هجوم المنتخب يوم الاحد، كما اشار الى ان المهاجم عمرو زكي سيخضع لمزيد من الجلسات العلاجية لان هناك مخاوف من تفاقم شكوى الركبة. 

ومن جانبه ابدى احمد شاكر امين صندوق اتحاد الكرة والمرافق الدائم لمنتخب مصر في جولاته الخارجية تخوفه من مباراة الجولة الرابعة وحذر من مالاوي. 

وقال شاكر "الموقف صعب للغاية ولا بديل عن الفوز على مالاوي حتى نعود للمركز الثاني خاصة وان الكونجو ستلاقي جيبوتي ومن الممكن ان تفوز عليها بفارق كبير من الاهداف" 

واضاف شاكر ان مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة سيقف بقوة خلف منتخب مصر وجهازه الفني حتى يستعيد صدارة المجموعة. 

وتتصدر الكونجو الديمقراطية المجموعة الثانية عشر برصيد ست نقاط وبفارق الاهداف عن مالاوي الثاني ومصر الثالث بينما تظل جيبوتي في المركز الاخير دون رصيد من النقاط. 

وقال شاكر ان فرص منتخبات مصر والكونجو ومالاوي في تصدر المجموعة اصبحت متساوية وان على منتخب مصر بذل المزيد من الجهد للعودة الى الصدارة حتى نهاية التصفيات والحفاظ على هيبته بين فرق المجموعة. 

وتنطلق مباريات الجولة الرابعة لتصفيات افريقيا يوم الجمعة وتتوالى يومي السبت والاحد قبل ان تدخل جميع المنتخبات فترة راحة طويلة على ان تستانف التصفيات في نهاية سبتمبر المقبل باقامة مباريات الجولة الخامسة ثم الجولة الاخيرة في اكتوبر الاول المقبل.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



زاهر: فوز مالاوي 
يدفعنا لإعادة ترتيب الأوراق  





أوضح سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم أن الهزيمة أمام مالاوي في الوقت الحالي أفضل لكونها أوضحت صعوبة الطريق نحو التأهل لكأس العالم وضرورة العمل بشكل أفضل في المباريات المقبلة.

وقال زاهر في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com يوم الأحد: " الخسارة المبكرة تدفعنا لإعادة ترتيب المنتخب وبحث الأزمات".

وأضاف زاهر "المنتخب حاليا في مأزق ويجب بحث الأمور مرة أخرى بهدوء للوصول إلى كأس العالم".

وكانت مصر قد تلقت هزيمة مفاجئة بهدف من مالاوي قهقر المنتخب إلى المركز الثالث في المجموعة الـ12 من تصفيات كأس العالم برصيد ست نقاط متخلفا بفارق الأهداف عن مالاوي المتصدرة.

وشدد زاهر على ضرورة إيجاد حل لأزمة حسني عبد ربه والنادي الذي سيلعب له بعد النزاع المستمر حوله مما شتت تركيزه في المباريات.

وأشار زاهر إلى ضرورة البحث عن حلول لأزمات عمرو زكي المنشغل بالاحتراف وعصام الحضري الذي يتعرض لسخط الجماهير بالإضافة إلى عبد ربه حتى يكفل لهم ذلك تركيزا أفضل في المباريات المقبلة.

وتابع زاهر أن حسن شحاتة المدير الفي للمنتخب لديه العذر بغياب العديد من اللاعبين الأساسيين بالفريق.

وغاب عن المنتخب في مباراة مالاوي محمد أبو تريكة وعماد متعب ومحمد شوقي للإصابة ومحمد زيدان للإيقاف.

وتعود بعثة المنتخب إلى القاهرة قادمة من مالاوي يوم الاثنين.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخـــــب الوطنــي 
يعيــــــد ترتيـــــــــب أوراقـــــــــه

تزايد احتمالات مشاركة 
متعـب والحضـري في لقــاء مـالاوي 





مجهود كبير يبذله الجهاز الطبي لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم بقيادة الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب الفريق‏,‏ والدكتور حسام الإبراشي أخصائي التأهيل‏,‏ من أجل تجهيز اللاعبين المصابين سريعا للحاق بلقاء الأحد المقبل أمام مالاوي في الجولة الرابعة من تصفيات المجموعة الـ‏12‏ الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏.‏

فالجهاز الطبي بدأ من يوم أمس الجلسات الطبية العلاجية للخماسي عماد متعب‏,‏ وعصام الحضري‏,‏ وأحمد رءوف‏,‏ وعبدالعزيز توفيق‏,‏ ومحمد عبدالشافي‏,‏ لتحديد موقفهم سريعا أمام الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة حسن شحاتة من المشاركة في لقاء الأحد أو الغياب عنه‏,‏ حتي يقوم الجهاز بترتيب أوراقه سريعا‏,‏ والتركيز علي العناصر التي سيتم الاعتماد عليها في هذه المباراة المهمة في صراع تصفيات كأس العالم عن المجموعة الـ‏12‏ بالتصفيات الإفريقية‏.‏

وفي ضوء ما شهده مران أمس لمنتخبنا والتدريبات العلاجية التي أجراها اللاعبون الخمسة‏,‏ فيمكن التأكيد علي أن فرصة لحاق الثلاثي عماد متعب‏,‏ وعصام الحضري‏,‏ وأحمد رءوف باللقاء قائمة وبقوة‏,‏ كما أن غياب محمد عبدالشافي عن المباراة أمر منته‏,‏ ولا مجال للحوار حوله‏,‏ بينما يبقي موقف عبدالعزيز توفيق معلقا وسيتم حسمه في مران اليوم بعد تجربته مع الفريق وقياس مدي شعوره بالآلام التي لازمته في الفترة السابقة‏.‏

وبعيدا عن هذا فقد خاض الفريق مرانا قويا اليوم ركز خلاله الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة علي مهارة التسليم والتسلم وكيفية الاحتفاظ بالكرة لأكبر عدد من التمريرات مع التأكيد علي ضرورة التمرير المباشر علي الأرض لأن التمرير العالي سيمنح الفرصة للاعبي الخصم للوجود بشكل مؤثر في اللقاء‏,‏ وهذا ليس مطلوبا في لقاء مالاوي‏.‏

وسبق المران لقاء سريع لحسن شحاتة مع اللاعبين حيث أكد لهم ضرورة التأكيد علي جدراتهم بتمثيل منتخب مصر في هذه الفترة‏,‏ من خلال عرض قوي وفوز مقنع في لقاء الأحد‏,‏ خاصة وأن هذا الفوز مطلب مهم وضروري من جميع النواحي‏,‏ نفسيا لاستعادة الثقة‏,‏ وتنافسيا للدخول في صراع القمة بالمجموعة الـ‏12‏ بالتصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏.‏

ومن المقرر أن يواصل منتخبنا تدريباته اليوم علي فترتين في التاسعة صباحا‏,‏ ثم في الثامنة مساء‏,‏ بالملعب الفرعي في ستاد القاهرة‏,‏ ومن المتوقع أن يشارك فيه جميع اللاعبين المصابين عدا محمد عبدالشافي الذي يواصل إجراء تدريباته العلاجية تحت إشراف الدكتور حسام الإبراشي اخصائي التأهيل بالجهاز الطبي للفريق‏.‏

وبعيدا عن المعسكر‏,‏ أكد سمير زاهر رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم أن لقاء الأحد وما يليه في تصفشات كأس العالم لقاءات صعبة من الناحية النفسية وليس الفنية لأن منتخبنا مطالب فيها بتحقيق الفوز لضمان صدارة المجموعة‏,‏ والتأهل بجدارة للدور النهائي من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



معسكر مغلق للمنتخب حتى لقاء مالاوي






يدخل المنتخب المصري معسكرا مغلقا يبدأ الثلاثاء ويستمر حتى الأحد المقبل موعد مباراة الفريق مع مالاوي ضمن المجموعة الـ12 من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010.

ويحدد الجهاز الطبي للمنتخب مدى قدرة لاعبي المنتخب الذين استبعدوا من رحلة مالاوي الأخيرة على اللحاق بقائمة المباراة.

وخرج عماد متعب من رحلة مالاوي بسبب تقلصات في العنق تسبب له آلاما مستمرة فيما غاب عبد العزيز توفيق بسبب إجهاد في العضلات الخلفية.

وربما يدخل القائمة أيضا محمد عبد الشافي ظهير غزل المحلة والذي منعته الإصابة أيضا من المشاركة مع الفريق في أي من اللقاءات الثلاثة الماضية.

ويخضع عمرو زكي وأحمد رؤوف إلى فحوصات طبية، إذ تستمر آلام الركبة بالنسبة للأول فيما تعرض الثاني للإصابة في مباراة مالاوي الأخيرة.

وخسرت مصر من مالاوي 1-صفر بنهاية الجولة الثالثة من التصفيات، ليتوقف رصيدها عن ست نقاط في المركز الثالث.

وتحتل مالاوي المركز الأول بالرصيد نفسه وبفارق الأهداف عن الكونجو الديمقراطية التي تحل ثانيا.

وقال أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المنتخب إن الجهاز واللاعبين يدركون تماما أهمية الفوز باللقاء المقبل على مالاوي في القاهرة لاستعادة صدارة المجموعة.

وأضاف أن مالاوي فريق شرس جدا على أرضه لاسيما في ظل التشجيع الحماسي من نحو 40 ألف متفرج من أنصاره.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



اتحاد الكرة يطرح تذاكر مباراة 
المنتخب المصرى مع نظيره المالاوى 





القاهرة/أ ش أ/حدد الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم الخميس ليكون موعدا لطرح تذاكر مباراة المنتخب المصرى الاول مع نظيره منتخب مالاوى فى إطار التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم والمقرر إقامتها مساء الأحد المقبل بإستاد القاهرة الدولى.

وذكر بيان صادر عن الاتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم ظهر الثلاثاء أن تذاكر المباراة ستطرح للجمهور الخميس بمنافذ البيع بمقر الاتحاد والنادى الأهلى فرعى الجزيرة ومدينة نصر ونادى الزمالك بميت عقبة.

وأضاف البيان أن وأسعار التذاكر هى : مقصورة أمامية 150 جنيها درجة أولى ممتازة شمال ويمين 50 جنيها درجة أولى علوية 35 جنيها درجة ثانية 25 جنيها درجة ثالثة 5 جنيهات.

جدير بالذكر أن المباراة تأتى فى بداية مباريات الإياب للمجموعة ال 12 للتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة الى كأس العالم وكانت مباراة الذهاب الى أقيمت فى مالاوى السبت الماضى قد أنتهت بفوز منتخب مالاوى بهدف نظيف.

ويحتل المنتخب المصرى المركز الثالث فى المجموعة برصيد 6 نقاط وبفارق الاهداف عن منتخب مالاوى المتصدر ومنتخب الكونغو الوصيف ولكل منهما 6 نقاط أيضا بينما يتذيل منتخب جيبوتى المجموعة بلا رصيد من النقاط.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



أسعار مخفضة لمباراة مصر ومالاوي





يسعى اتحاد الكرة المصري للحصول على أكبر دعم جماهيري للمنتخب القومي خلال لقاءه مع مالاوي يوم الأحد في التصفيات الأولية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010.

وقال سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لـFilGoal.com إنه كان يتمنى فتح أبواب الاستاد مجانا، مضيفا "للأسف قوانين الاتحاد الدولي تمنع ذلك".

وطرح الاتحاد تذاكر الدرجة الثالثة بثلاث جنيهات، فيما تقدر تذكرة الدرجة الثانية بخمس جنيهات والدرجة الأولى بثلاثين جنيه.

وأوضح زاهر أن تخفيض أسعار التذاكر سببه رغبة الاتحاد في مشاهدة الملعب ممتلئ عن آخره لدعم المنتخب المقبل على مباراة هامة.

وتقهقرت مصر للمركز الثالث في المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط متخلفا بفارق الأهداف عن مالاوي المتصدرة والكونجو الديمقراطية صاحبة المركز الثاني.

ويحتاج المنتخب لحصد نقاط المباراة الثلاث بعد الهزيمة المفاجئة أمام مالاوي لاستعادة صدارة المجموعة المؤهلة للدور الثاني في التصفيات.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



إستعدادات أمنية ومرورية
 لمباراة منتخبى مصر ومالاوى الأحد





القاهرة/أ ش أ/إتخذت وزارة الداخلية الخميس كافة الإستعدادات الأمنية والمرورية لإقامة مباراة كرة القدم بين المنتخب المصرى ونظيره المالاوى فى إطار التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 والتى ستقام فى التاسعة من مساء الأحد المقبل بإستاد القاهرة الدولى.

وتتضمن الإجراءات الأمنية للمباراة السماح بدخول الإستاد لحاملى التذاكر فقط وعدم السماح بدخول حاملى البطاقات الموسمية أو بطاقات العضوية بالإضافة إلى تحديد مقرات النادى الأهلى بالجزيرة ومدينة نصر ونادى الزمالك ونادى الزهور كمنافذ لبيع التذاكر قبل المباراة فضلا عن منافذ بيع التذاكر يوم المباراة من أمام باب 10 بأرض المعارض وأمام بانوراما حرب أكتوبر وشارع عبدالعزيز الشناوى.

وتقرر فتح أبواب استاد القاهرة للجماهير إبتداء من الساعة الرابعة عصر يوم المباراة وقد تم تخصيص الدرجة الأولى السفلية لجمهور المنتخب الضيف فيما خصصت باقى مدرجات الإستاد لجمهور المنتخب المصرى.

وفيما يتعلق بأماكن إنتظار السيارات تم تخصيص ساحة الإنتظار الغربية لإنتظار سيارات جمهور المقصورة الرئيسية والأمامية والإعلاميين وساحة إنتظار المقاولين لجمهور الدرجة الأولى وشارع عبدالعزيز الشناوى لجمهور الدرجة الثالثة القبلية وساحة إنتظار الصالة المكشوفة وشارع خلف البانوراما لجمهور الدرجة الثالثة البحرية وشارع يوسف عباس لجمهور الدرجة الثانية.

وبالنسبة لأماكن الدخول فتقرر دخول المقصورة الرئيسية والإعلاميين من البوابة الإلكترونية على يسار الباب الغربى الرئيسى ودخول جمهور الدرجة الأولى يسار الباب الرئيسى الغربى ودخول جمهور الدرجة الثالثة القبلية من بوابة مدرسة الموهوبين على طريق النصر ودخول جماهير الدرجة الثانية من بوابة الطب الرياضى على شارع يوسف عباس ودخول جماهير الدرجة الثالثة البحرية من الباب البحرى المطل على شارع العروبة.

وتتضمن الإجراءات الأمنية للمباراة عدم إصطحاب الجمهور لأية ممنوعات مثل محدثات الصوت من البمب والصواريخ والألعاب النارية المختلفة وعلب البيروسول والكبريت والصحف وزجاجات المياه المعدنية وزجاجات وعلب المياه الغازية الصفيح على أن يسمح فقط بدخول أكواب المياه البلاستيك وعلب العصير الكرتون.

وقد تم تجهيز العديد من المنافذ لسهولة دخول وخروج الجماهير من خلال نطاقات فرز وتفتيش عبر تلك المنافذ وحتى الوصول للمدرجات كما تم إعداد خطة مرورية لإستخدام التحويلات والمحاور المرورية البديلة بمنطقة الإستاد عند الضرورة.

وقامت مديرية أمن القاهرة بوضع علامات إرشادية بمنطقة الإستاد لإرشاد وإعلام الجماهير بأماكن الدخول وساحات الإنتظار وطرق الوصول والخروج من والى منطقة الإستاد بالإضافة الى الخدمات الأمنية المتواجدة والتى يمكن الإسترشاد من خلالها.

وأهابت وزارة الداخلية بالجماهير الإلتزام بالتعليمات الأمنية الخاصة بساحات إنتظار السيارات حيث سيمنع الإنتظار نهائيا بكافة أضلاع وإتجاهات منطقة الإستاد وكذا يمنع الإنتظار بالمحاور الرئيسية المؤدية للاستاد مثل محور العروبة وطريق النصر وشارع الإستاد البحرى.

كما أهابت الوزارة الجماهير الإلتزام بقواعد وآداب المرور والتباعد عن إعتلاء السيارات والكبارى حفاظا على الأرواح وعدم إستخدام آلات التنبيه على نحو يسىء للجميع والتشجيع المثالى بعيدا عن التعصب.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



متعب وزكي جاهزان لمالاوي





قال حماده صدقي مساعد مدرب منتخب مصر إن عماد متعب وعمرو زكي سيقودان هجوم الفريق في مباراة مالاوي يوم الأحد المقبل في المرحلة الرابعة من المجموعة الـ12 في تصفيات كأس العالم.

وأضاف صدقي في تصريحات لـFilGoal.com يوم الثلاثاء "متعب سليم تماما وسيكون في قائمة مباراة مالاوي". وغاب متعب عن مباراتي االفريق أمام جيبوتي ومالاوي. وتابع صدقي "زكي هو الآخر جاهز للمباراة وركبته لا تعاني شيئا وما حدث له في مباراة مالاوي الأخيرة كان بسبب كدمة طفيفة".

وعانى المنتخب غياب مهاجميه عن التشكيل الأساسي للمنتخب في مباراته الأخيرة أمام مالاوي، وقاد أحمد رؤوف وأحمد عيد هجوم مصر. وتقهقرت مصر للمركز الثالث في المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط متخلفا بفارق الأهداف عن مالاوي المتصدرة والكونجو الديمقراطية صاحبة المركز الثاني. 

إلى ذلك، أدى المنتخب مرانه الأول بعد عودته من مالاوي يوم الثلاثاء فيما أدى متعب مرانا منفردا بعد شفائه من إصابته في العنق.ولم يشارك عصام الحضري في المران لإصابته بتقلصات في عضلات الظهر، فيما لم يكمل أحمد حسن مران المران لشعوره بالإرهاق.

وأشار صدقي إلى أن الثلاثي أحمد رؤوف وعبد العزيز توفيق ومحمد عبد الشافي لن يتمكنوا من اللحاق بقائمة الفريق أمام مالاوي للإصابة.ويحتاج المنتخب لحصد نقاط المباراة الثلاث بعد الهزيمة المفاجئة أمام مالاوي لاستعادة صدارة المجموعة المؤهلة للدور الثاني في التصفيات.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



استبعاد هاني سعيد "الحدود" .. وراحة لزكي





استبعد الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر هاني سعيد لاعب حرس الحدود من معسكر الفريق الذي يستعد لمواجهة مالاوي بسبب الإصابة فيما حصل عمرو زكي على راحة من المران الصباحي يوم الخميس بسبب شد خفيف في العضلة الضامة.

ويعاني سعيد لاعب وسط الحدود من إجهاد في العضلات الخلفية تأكد معه عدم قدرته على المشاركة في لقاء الأحد المقبل. ولم يشارك سعيد في أي من مباريات المنتخب الثلاث الماضية في المجموعة الـ12 من تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010.

وعلى جانب آخر، منح الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة زكي راحة بعد شكواه من شد خفيف في العضلة الضامة. ولم يقرر شحاتة بعد ما إذا كان زكي سيشترك في المران المسائي للمنتخب الخميس أم سيواصل الراحة.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



ارتباك في المنتخب بسبب ظهر الحضري





سادت حالة من القلق والارتباك أعضاء الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بسبب شكوي عصام الحضري، حارس مرمي الفريق، من آلام في ظهره نتيجة إصابته بتقلصات، ورغم خضوع اللاعب لتدريبات تأهيلية أمس، فإن موقفه من المشاركة في اللقاء يبدو غير واضح رغم إصراره علي المشاركة.

وكان الحضري قد تعرض لإصابة في وجهه قبل يوم واحد من مباراة الذهاب مع مالاوي، لكنه أصر علي المشاركة، يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي اطمأن فيه الجهاز الفني علي سلامة عماد متعب من الإصابة بتقلصات الرقبة، 

وبات جاهزاً للمشاركة في اللقاء، حيث أثبتت الأشعة التي أجراها تحت إشراف الدكتور أحمد ماجد، طبيب الفريق، سلامته وإمكانية لحاقه باللقاء، فيما لم يتحدد موقف عبدالعزيز توفيق وأحمد رؤوف رغم تحسن اللاعبين خصوصاً الأول الذي تعافي من الإصابة بشد في العضلة الخلفية.

وشهد المران الأول للمنتخب الذي جري أمس الأول حضور سمير زاهر، رئيس اتحاد الكرة، الذي حرص علي الاجتماع بالجهاز الفني واللاعبين للتأكيد علي مساندة اتحاد الكرة للفريق، وأعقبه اجتماع آخر مع عمرو زكي لإقناعه بسحب شكواه ضد ناديه مع وعود بإقناع رئيس النادي ممدوح عباس بالسماح له بخوض تجربة الاحتراف بنادي ويجان الإنجليزي.

في نفس الوقت، أجل منتخب مالاوي وصوله، إلي العاشرة والنصف من مساء اليوم بسبب ظروف الطيران، وعليه، يخوض الفريق مرانين فقط أحدهما علي الملعب الفرعي يوم الجمعة والآخر علي الملعب الرئيسي مساء السبت وتضم البعثة ٣٣ فرداً.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



قبل اللقاء المرتقب مع مالاوي
شحاتة يرفض ضم عناصر جديدة.. 
ويتمسك بالقدامي





يبذل المسئولون في اتحاد الكرة بقيادة سمير زاهر جهودا كبيرة لاحتواء هزيمة المنتخب الأخيرة أمام مالاوي والتي وضعت الفريق في موقف حرج في المجموعة الثانية عشرة المؤهلة للدور النهائي لتصفيات كأس العالم .2010 
ويركز زاهر الذي قرر التواجد مع المنتخب بصفة دائمة حتي يجتاز عقبة مالاوي في اللقاء الحاسم والمرتقب والذي سيقام في التاسعة مساء الأحد القادم باستاد القاهرة والذي لا بديل فيه عن الفوز وبفارق معقول من الأهداف إذا أراد الفريق التأهل للدور الثاني والمنافسة علي قمة المجموعة. 

ويجري زاهر اتصالات مكثفة مع مسئولي الأندية وخاصة حسن حمدي رئيس النادي الأهلي من أجل مساندة الجماهير للمنتخب في مباراة الأحد الفاصلة خاصة جماهير الأهلي بعضها عزف عن حضور مباريات المنتخب الأخيرة والبعض الذي حضر هاجم الجهاز الفني والحارس عصام الحضري مما أثر علي الفريق. 

وقال سمير زاهر الذي يشرف علي المنتخب: إن الفترة القادمة تحتاج إلي تضافر كل الجهود وأن تكون جماهير مصر بمختلف انتماءاتها خلف المنتخب بصرف النظر عن بعض المشاكل والخلافات وحتي الأسماء لأن الوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم هو الهدف الأسمي والذي يحتاج إلي تضحيات كبيرة. 

ويواصل المنتخب تدريباته استعدادا لمباراة مالاوي بقوة. ويركز الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة علي نجمي الهجوم عمرو زكي وعماد متعب لقيادة هجوم الفريق في مباراة الأحد. 

قال الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب إنه أجري اتصالا بعماد متعب أمس الأول وتأكد منه أن آلام الرقبة التي حرمت المنتخب من جهوده في مباراة مالاوي بدأت تتلاشي.. كما أن عمرو زكي شفي تماما من آلام الركبة وأن مشاركته في آخر ربع ساعة فقط في مباراة مالاوي الأولي كان من أجل الحفاظ عليه ليقود الفريق في مباراة الأحد. 

وسوف يشاهد الجهاز الفني شريط المباراة الأولي مع مالاوي والتي انتهت بفوز مالاوي بهدف "مسويا" للوقوف علي نقاط القوة والضعف في الفريق حتي يتم التعامل معه جيدا في مباراة الأحد وتحقيق الفوز عليه. 

قال حسن شحاتة المدير الفني: إننا نسينا المباراة الأولي ولكن لن ننسي دروسها والتي سنستفيد منها في مباراة العودة. 
أشار إلي أن الفوز هو البديل الوحيد ليس في مباراة الأحد ولكن في باقي مباريات المجموعة مع الكونغو في كينشا ساومع جيبوتي في القاهرة لأن قمة المجموعة هي هدفنا الأكبر حتي نضمن أن نكون علي رأس مجموعة. 

أوضح أن عودة عماد متعب في خط الهجوم بجوار عمرو زكي سيكون له أكبر الأثر في زيادة الفاعلية الهجومية وتسجيل الأهداف.  وأشار إلي أنه سيتم تجهيز اللاعبين ليكونوا ضمن التشكيل الأساسي للفريق في مباراة الأحد. 

علي جانب آخر من المنتظر أن تحدث بعض التعديلات في التشكيل في ضوء التدريبات القادمة وأداء اللاعبين في المباراة الأولي وأن الجهاز الفني غير راض عن أداء حسني عبدربه منذ بداية التصفيات وأن أكثر من مسئول وفي مقدمتهم سمير زاهر وأحمد شاكر تحدثوا مع اللاعب للتعرف علي أسباب هبوط مستواه وطلبوا منه العودة إلي مستواه والتركيز أكثر في الفريق. 
علي الجانب الآخر من المقرر أن تصل بعثة منتخب مالاوي إلي القاهرة استعدادا لمباراة الأحد.. وتقضي تعليمات الفيفا الأخيرة بأن الفريق الضيف هو المسئول عن الحجز في الفنادق علي أن يتحمل الفريق المضيف وهو اتحاد الكرة المصري الانتقالات وإعداد ملعب المباراة.. وهو نفس الإجراء الذي تم في المباراة الأولي بمدينة بلانتاير.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



زاهر يدعو رئيسي الأهلي والزمالك لمباراة مالاوي

رئيس اتحاد الكرة: جماهير القلعة الحمراء 
أقوي أسلحة المنتخب في اللقاء المصيري





يلتقي اليوم الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم مع رئيسي ناديي الأهلي والزمالك لدعوتهما لحضور مباراة مالاوي نظراً لحساسية اللقاء واحتياج المنتخب لجماهير الناديين وخاصة القلعة الحمراء صاحبة الإنجازات مع المنتخب وأنه لا يستطيع أحد إحداث وقيعة بين المنتخب وجماهير الأهلي وأنه من هذا المنطلق يناشد رئيس الاتحاد الجماهير الوقوف خلف المنتخب في اللقاء المصيري خاصة وأنها تعتبر اللاعب رقم 12 في صفوف الفريق. 

كان رئيس الاتحاد قد عقد اجتماعاً مع ا لجهاز الفني واللاعبين طلب خلاله ضرورة نسيان نتيجة المباراة الأولي والفوز علي مالاوي لتعويض الهزيمة التي لم تكن متوقعة والخروج من عنق الزجاجة في التصفيات التمهيدية. 

وعد الجهاز الفني واللاعبون رئيس الاتحاد ببذل كل الجهد للظهور بشكل جيد وتحقيق نتيجة إ يجابية بفارق أهداف كثيرة عن نتيجة اللقاء الأول.. حضر المران أيضاً صلاح حسني السكرتير العام لاتحاد الكرة.. 

اطمأن حسن شحاتة رئيس الاتحاد علي شفاء عمرو زكي وعماد متعب اللذين سيقودان هجوم المنتخب في اللقاء وكذلك عصام الحضري. 

كان المنتخب قد أدي مرانه وشارك فيه جميع اللاعبين باستثناء أحمد رءوف ومحمد عبدالشافي واستغرق المران ساعتين كاملتين واشتمل علي تقسيم اللاعبين إلي ثلاث مجموعات تولي كل فرد من أعضاء الجهاز مجموعة وقام شحاتة بعمل تدريبات خاصة للاعبي خطي الدفاع والهجوم. 

كان المران الصباحي أيضاً قد شارك فيه 11 لاعباً هم عبدالمنصف ومحمد صبحي وأمير عبدالحميد وعمرو زكي وشيكابالا وأحمد المحمدي وعماد متعب وعبدالسلام نجاح وحسني عبدربه وأحمد سمير فرج وأحمد عيد عبدالملك. 

كان التمرين المسائي قد اختتم بتقسيمة بين فريقين تم خلالها تطبيق الطرق التكتيكية التي سيخوض بها شحاتة المباراة وظهر جميع اللاعبين في مستوي جيد من أجل الدخول في التشكيل الأساسي للفريق.. وقد سادت المنافسة القوية بين اللاعبين وتسابقوا في تسجيل الأهداف حيث شهدت التقسيمة أكثر من 10 أهداف من الفريقين. 

من جانبه أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب أن كل اللاعبين جاهزون للمباراة ولديهم الإصرار الكامل علي استعادة الثقة الكاملة للجماهير والتي اهتزت بعض الشيء بعد الهزيمة في المباراة الماضية. 

قال إن المنتخب سوف يؤدي مرانه الأساسي علي الملعب الرئيسي لاستاد القاهرة يوم الجمعة المقبل في حين سيكون المران الأساسي لمنتخب مالاوي يوم السبت وذلك بناء علي طلب حسن شحاتة المدير الفني. 

قال إن التفاؤل يسود أعضاء الجهاز الفني واللاعبين بتجاوز المباريات المقبلة بنجاح كبير واستعادة هيبة بطل أفريقيا. طمأن أحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي الجميع علي سلامة عصام الحضري وقدرته علي حراسة مرمي المنتخب. من جانبه أكد عصام الحضري حارس مرمي المنتخب أنه يقدر ويحترم جماهير النادي الأهلي صاحبة الفضل عليه وأنه لن ينساها أو يتنكر لجميلها عليه مشيراً إلي أن جمهور الأهلي هو الكيان الرئيسي لجمهور المنتخب. 

قال: أتمني أن تقف جماهير الكرة المصرية بمختلف انتماءاتها خاصة الأهلي والزمالك خلف المنتخب والتواجد باستاد القاهرة حتي نتمكن من تجاوز هذه المباراة الهامة والحرجة. قال أحمد حسن كابتن المنتخب الوطني إن المباراة مهمة ونحتاج فيها للمساندة الجماهيرية لتحقيق حلم التأهل لمونديال جنوب أفريقيا. 

شدد كابتن المنتخب علي أن كل اللاعبين لديهم الإصرار علي إسعاد الجماهير ورسم الابتسامة علي وجوههم مثلما حدث في بطولة الأمم الأفريقية التي أقيمت بالقاهرة .2006  واكد سمير زاهر أن اتحاد الكرة قرر خفض أسعار تذاكر مباراة المنتخب مع مالاوي يوم الأحد المقبل لتكون الدرجة الثالثة بثلاثة جنيهات بدلاً من خمسة والثانية بخمسة جنيهات بدلاً من 25 والأولي ب 30 جنيهاً والممتازة ب 50 جنيهاً والمقصورة الأمامية ب 150 جنيهاً. 

أكد زاهر أنه كان يتمني طرح تذاكر المباراة بالمجان أمام الجماهير إلا أن الاتحاد الدولي يمنع دخول هذه المباريات بدون تذاكر لذلك تم تخفيضها إلي أقل سعر ممكن. يبدأ من اليوم طرح التذاكر للبيع حيث تم طبع 50 ألف تذكرة في منافذ التوزيع المختلفة والمقررة باتحاد الكرة والأهلي والزمالك ونادي الزهور. قامت إدارة الحسابات بقيادة طاهر النجار بإعداد كافة الترتيبات النهائية لطرح التذاكر للبيع حتي يوم المباراة.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



زاهر ينفي تشديد الإجراءات الأمنية في مباراة مالاوي





نفى سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم ما تردد عن تشديد الإجراءت الأمنية في مباراة منتخب مصر أمام مالاوي في تصفيات كأس العالم يوم الأحد المقبل تحسبا لأي هتافات معادية.

وقال زاهر في تصريحات أبرزها الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد المصري إن هذه التقارير عارية تماما من الصحة، مستندا إلى أن الجماهير لن تتخلى عن منتخبها، واصفا المشجعين المصريين بأنهم أحد أهم عوامل الفوز بكأس الامم الإفريقية 2006.

وتراجع ترتيب المنتخب للمركز الثالث في المجموعة الـ12 من التصفيات برصيد ست نقاط متخلفا بفارق الأهداف عن مالاوي المتصدرة والكونجو الديمقراطية صاحبة المركز الثاني.

وأوضح زاهر أن الاتحاد قرر تخفيض أسعار تذاكر المباراة إيمانا بدور الجماهير في دفع الفريق للأمام.

وكان المنتخب تعرض لهتافات عدائية في مباراة الكونجو الديمقراطية ضد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق والحارس الأساسي عصام الحضري.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مالاوي تحذر من خداع المصريين للحكم 





حذر كارليس نيرندا المدير الإداري لمنتخب مالاوي من خداع لاعبي المنتخب المصري لحكم مباراة الفريقين يوم الأحد المقبل بالسقوط للحصول على ركلات حرة. وقال نيرندا في تصريحات لصحيفة "ديلي تايمز" المحلية يوم الخميس "لاعبو مصر سييسقطون بكل سهولة للحصول على ركلات حرة".

وتابع نيرندا "يجب أن يتعامل لاعبونا مع هذا الأمر بحرص". وكانت مالاوي قد تغلبت على مصر بهدف يوم السبت الماضي في المرحلة الثالثة من المجموعة الـ12 في تصفيات كأس العالم.

وتحتاج مصر للفوز على مالاوي لاستعادة صدارة المجموعة التي فقدتها لصالح مالاوي بفارق الأهداف. إلى ذلك، حذر نيرندا لاعبي فريقه من استاد القاهرة واصفا إياه بالمخيف.

وقال نيرندا "الأجواء ستكون مخيفة، وبالطبع سيمتلأ الاستاد بـ100 ألف متفرج لمحاولة التأثير على لاعبينا". ولكنه أوضح أن لاعبيه لن يتأثروا بتلك الأجواء "لاعبونا محترفون ويعرفون كيفية التعامل مع تلك المواقف"..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



سمير زاهر يعلن:
أحمر ..أبيض ..أصفر ..الكل خلف المنتخب
جميع الأندية تدعم الفريق الوطني .. أمام مالاوي
التفاؤل يسود الصفوف .. ارتياح لتألق المهاجمين





أعلن الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم أن كل الألوان "أحمر.. أبيض.. أصفر" خلف المنتخب الوطني في مباراته مع مالاوي بعد غد في الجولة الرابعة للتصفيات التمهيدية لنهائيات بطولة كأس العالم. .. وكان سمير زاهر قد قام بالاجتماع مع رئيس نادي الأهلي والزمالك وأجري اتصالات تليفونية مع المصري والاتحاد السكندري والإسماعيلي الذين وافقوا علي ضرورة تدعيم المنتخب في مباراته بعد غد وخاصة حسن حمدي الذي وعد زاهر بحضور المباراة ومعه باقي أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وكذلك ممدوح عباس رئيس نادي الزمالك 

وكان رؤساء باقي الأندية قد وعدوا رئيس الاتحاد بمساندة المنتخب الوطني خلال مباراته القادمة من أجل الوصول لنهائيات بطولة كأس العالم.. كما التقي رئيس الاتحاد مع ممدوح عباس رئيس نادي الزمالك الذي أبدي ترحيبه الشديد بزيارة الكابتن سمير زاهر ووعده بمؤازرة المنتخب من قبل مجلس الإدارة والجمهور أيضاً. 

وكان زاهر قد أجري اتصالات مع رئيس النادي المصري ومحمد مصيلحي رئيس الاتحاد السكندري ومحمود الشامي رئيس نادي البلدية والمحلة وغيرهم من الأندية الذين أبدوا ترحيبهم بحضور المباراة لمؤازرة المنتخب الوطني في مباراته أمام مالاوي لتحقيق الهدف منها والفوز بعدد كبير من الأهداف. 

كان رئيس الاتحاد قد ناشد جماهير مصر بمختلف انتماءاتها بالوقوف خلف المنتخب وخاصة جماهير الأهلي صاحبة الإنجازات مع النادي والمنتخب أيضاً. وأكبر دليل علي ذلك بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2006 التي توج فيها منتخبنا بطلاً بفضل الجمهور المصري الأصيل. 

كان المنتخب الوطني قد أدي تدريبه بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة تحت قيادة الجهاز الفني حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي الذي فضل راحة عمرو زكي مهاجم الفريق بينما شارك باقي اللاعبين في التدريب الذي استغرق ساعة ونصف الساعة واشتمل علي تدريبات الإحماء ثم تم تقسيم الفريق لثلاث مجموعات تولي كل فرد من أفراد الجهاز الفني مجموعة بينما قاد أحمد سليمان تدريب حراس المرمي الأربعة عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد صبحي وأمير عبدالحميد وظهر الجميع بمستوي عال لرغبة كل منهم في تمثيل المنتخب أمام مالاوي. 

ثم اختتم المران بتقسيمة بين فريقين استغرقت نصف ساعة ظهر خلالها الجميع بروح عالية تؤكد رغبة الفوز بنتيجة إيجابية لرد الاعتبار والثأر من الفريق المالاوي. كما شهدت التقسيمة إحراز عدد كبير من الأهداف أحرزها عماد متعب وشيكابالا وأحمد عيد عبدالملك بالإضافة إلي بعض اللاعبين الذين برعوا في التهديف. 

وعقب التدريب أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب أن فريقه جاهز تماماً للمباراة وأن هناك إصراراً من جميع اللاعبين لتحقيق الفوز.. وقال إن هناك حالة تركيز شديدة من اللاعبين في المباراة ولم لا يفكرون في أي شيء خلاف ذلك.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب الوطني يرفع شعار التعويض
حماس زائد في التدريبات‏..‏ وشحاتة يجهز خطة المواجهة مع مالاوي
عمرو زكي لم يشارك‏..‏ وعبدالملك يتألق‏..‏ ومنافسة بين الحراس 





في جو من الحماس والروح العالية والجدية يواصل المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم تدريباته تحت قيادة حسن شحاتة استعدادا لمباراته المرتقبة أمام مالاوي يوم بعد غد الاحد في التاسعة في ستاد القاهرة في اطار مباريات الجولة الرابعة للمجموعة الثانية عشرة لتصفيات كأس العالم‏.‏

حضر التدريب الذي اقيم مساء امس علي الملعب الفرعي في ستاد القاهرة سمير زاهر للشد من ازر اللاعبين وتحفيزهم للفوز للثأر من هزيمة الاسبوع الماضي ببلانتير ولحصد نقاط المباراة التي تضمن لمصر قمة لمجموعة‏.‏

منتخبنا بدخل هذه المباراة برصيد‏6‏ نقاط يحتل بها المركز الثالث‏.‏ والمران الذي استمر‏90‏ دقيقة بدأ بمرحلة الاحماء وفك العضلات ثم دخل بعدها اللاعبون تدريبات الكرة وإجراء تقسيمة بطول الملعب الفرعي ولم يشارك في التدريبات عمرو زكي وإكتفي بالجري الخفيف بدون حذاء لتخفيف الحمل وشارك اللاعب أحمد رءوف لاول مرة بعد مباراة مالاوي الاسبوع الماضي في تدريبات الكرة بعد الكدمة التي كان قد تعرض لها أثناء المباراة‏.‏

ولايزال محمدعبدالشافي الظهير الايسر للمنتخب يؤدي تدريبات تأهيلية تحت إشراف محمدعبدالواحد اخصائي التأهيل‏.‏ وقاد تدريبات حراس المرمي أحمدسليمان ووضح التنافس الشديد والروح الرائعة بين رباعي حراسة المرمي عصام الحضري ومحمدعبدالمنصف ومحمدصبحي وأميرعبدالحميد وتضمن مران حراس المرمي التسديد من زوايا مختلفة والتدريب علي الكرات العرضية‏.‏

وأثناء التقسيمة ركز حسن شحاتة علي التمرير من لمسة واحدة ولعب الكرات العرضية امام مرمي مالاوي لاحراز هدف مبكر وارتفعت اسهم عبدالله السعيد للدخول ضمن قائمة المباراة لما يمتاز به من تحركات خطيرة ومهارات عالية ووضح ان الجهاز الفني يفكر في الدفع بأحمد عيد عبدالملك مهاجما اساسيا واتسمت التقسيمة بالقوة وحدث اكثر من مرة اصطدام بين أحمدعيدعبدالملك وهاني سعيد بسبب الحماس الزائد‏.‏

كما شارك عبدالعزيز توفيق بعدعودته مرة أخري لتدريبات الكرة‏.‏ وبعد التدريب أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب ان جميع افراد الجهاز الفني نسوا مباراة الذهاب امام مالاوي ببلانتير ويفكرون الآن في مباراة الاحد وبالتالي لن نبرر الهزيمة بهدف هناك‏.‏

وأضاف ان التدريبات الاخيرة استوعب اللاعبون خلالها اشياء كثيرة ستظهر في اللقاء‏.‏وقال ان الارهاق اثر علي الفرق الكبيرة بدليل ان فريقا واحدا او اثنين حصدا التسع نقاط في الجولات الثلاث اي بشكل استثنائي‏.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



المنتخب الوطني يؤدي تدريبا أخيرا
وقصيرا اليوم قبل لقاء مالاوي غدا
الأجواء مطمئنة بعد عودة المصابين‏..‏
والدعوات مستمرة للجماهير المصرية لتملأ المدرجات‏!‏





وسط أجواء مطمئنة بعد شفاء وعودة المصابين‏,‏ يؤدي المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم في السادسة من مساء اليوم تدريبه الاخير قبل لقاء مالاوي في التاسعة مساء غد باستاد القاهرة ضمن الجولة الرابعة من مباريات المجموعة رقم‏12‏ بالتصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة الي نهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب افريقيا‏.‏

ومما لا شك فيه أن حالة الفريق تبدو أفضل قبل المواجهة الثانية مع مالاوي غدا عما كانت عليه الاوضاع قبل خسارة السبت الماضي باستاد كاموزو بمدينة بلانتير‏,‏ حيث سيعود عماد متعب الي جوار عمرو زكي الذي لم يبدأ في المباراة الماضية هو الآخر‏,‏

وكذلك تم الاطمئنان علي عبدالعزيز توفيق واحمد رءوف الي جانب رغبة بقية اللاعبين في تحقيق الفوز وتعديل صورة الفريق بعد اسبوع عاصف‏,‏ حاول الجميع خلاله النسيان وجمع الشمل لمساندة المنتخب الوطني ودعوة الجماهير المصرية لمؤازرته وتخفيض أسعار التذاكر لهم‏.‏

وبالطبع‏..‏ يحتاج المنتخب الوطني الي الدعم المعنوي لأن المنافس استفاد منه كثيرا علي ملعبه وكانت جماهير مالاوي مثالا يحتذي به والجماهير المصرية لن تكون أقل ضراوة بالوجود باستاد القاهرة وستكون اللاعب رقم‏12‏ الذي يضعف حماس المنافس قبل أن يدعم المنتخب الوطني‏,‏

خاصة ان منتخب مالاوي جاء الي القاهرة امس الاول منتشيا بفوزه علي بطل افريقيا يرافقه وزير الرياضة المالاوي الذي صرف لهم المكافآت التي وعدهم بها بعد الفوز هناك‏.‏

وفيما يتعلق بالمنتخب الوطني فنيا‏,‏ فان تدريبه اليوم يقام في هذا الموعد وهو السادسة مساء بناء علي رغبة الجهاز لمنح اللاعبين فترة اطول من الراحة قبل المباراة المهمة والتي اصبحت مصيرية بالنسبة لهم‏,‏ حتي لا يصاب أحدهم أو يتسرب له الاجهاد بعد مرور شهر كامل من التدريبات تخللها لعب‏3‏ مباريات أمام الكونجو الديمقراطية بالقاهرة‏,‏ ثم جيبوتي ومالاوي علي ملعبيهما ومما تطلبه ذلك من رحلات طيران وترانزيت طويلة ومتلاحقة‏.‏

وسيتم خلال مران اليوم الذي لن تطول مدته أيضا علي ساعة علي الاكثر الاطمئنان علي أمل ألا تحدث أي ظروف معاكسة لاحدهم تمنع الجهاز الفني من وضع لمساته الاخيرة لخطة وتشكيل اللعب أمام مالاوي والذي سيكون هجوميا منذ البداية‏,‏ فلا بديل عن الفوز علي منتخب مالاوي الذي أصبح كتابا مفتوحا امام الجهاز الفني واللاعبين‏,‏ وستعتمد خطة غزو مناطقه الدفاعية علي الربط بين لاعبي الوسط والمهاجمين لتكثيف الزيادة العددية في منطقة جزائه وفتح الثغرات عن طريق الاطراف‏,‏ ووضح ذلك خلال تدريبات الأيام الثلاثة الماضية والتدريبات المنفردة التي اقيمت للاعبي الوسط والهجوم خاصة خلال المران الرئيسي أمس علي ملعب المباراة‏.‏ وفي انتظار صافرة بداية اللقاء الذي سيديره طاقم تحكيم افريقي متعدد الجنسيات يقوده حكم الساحة السنغالي بابارا دانيال‏,‏ يزداد الحماس تدريجيا سواء داخل معسكر المنتخب الوطني أو لدي الجماهير المصرية التي من المتوقع أن تملأ مدرجات ستاد القاهرة‏.‏ ويتبقي أن يتحقق الفوز لانه اصبح السبيل الوحيد للخروج من كبوة خسارة السبت الماضي واستكمال المشوار نحو حلم التأهل الي المونديال‏




المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الهجوم الكاسح..سلاح شحاتة أمام مالاوي





ساد الارتياح لاعبي المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم والجهاز الفني بعد المبادرة التي قام بها سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة مع النادي الأهلي ودعوة حسن حمدي رئيس النادي الجماهير لمساندة المنتخب في مباراته المصيرية مع مالاوي غدا في الجولة الرابعة للمجموعة الثانية عشرة المؤهلة للدور النهائي لتصفيات كأس العالم بجنوب إفريقيا .2010 

وأثرت هذه الأجواء الايجابية علي الاستعدادات النهائية للفريق ورفعت الروح المعنوية للجميع لتعويضه هزيمة المباراة الأولي من مالاوي والعودة إلي قمة المجموعة من جديد.. هذا فضلا عن خلو قائمة المصابين لأول مرة بعد اكتمال شفاء عماد متعب وعمرو زكي وأحمد رءوف رءوس الحربة ومشاركتهم في التدريبات الأخيرة بقوة وظهورهم بمستوي جيد. 

كما شارك عصام الحضري في المرانين الأخيرين وظهر بمستوي جيد بعد أن خضع لجلسات علي ظهره تحت إشراف د. حسام الإبراشي أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي. 

وأكد الدكتور أحمد ماجد طبيب المنتخب أن خلو قائمة المصابين يؤكد أن الجهاز الطب بالكامل يقوم بمهمته علي أكمل وجه وأرجع كثرة الاصابة إلي أن اللاعبين لعبوا المباراتين الأخيريتن مع جيبوتي ومالاوي علي ملاعب من النجيل الصناعي وهو ما لم يتعود عليه اللاعبون.. كما أن اللاعبين يعانون أصلا ارهاقاً كبيراً لأنهم دخلوا في مباريات تصفيات كأس العالم بعد انتهاء موسم محلي شاق وطويل. 

ويختتم منتخبنا استعداده بمران تكتيكي اليوم في ضوء النهار وليس ليلا حتي يحصل اللاعبون علي أكبر قسط من الراحة قبل المباراة يزيد علي 24 ساعة. 

وفي ضوء المستجدات الجديدة وعودة عماد متعب وعمرو زكي من الاصابة فإنه من المنتظر أن يقودا هجوم المنتخب في مباراة الغد ويلعب تحتهما أحمد حسن وشيكابالا وفي الارتكاز حسني عبدربه وحسام غالي وعلي الجانب الأيمن أحمد المحمدي وعلي الجانب الأيسر أحمد سمير فرج.. وفي الخط الخلفي هاني سعيد "ليبرو" ومحمود فتح الله ووائل جمعة "مساكين" وفي المرمي عصام الحضري.. ومعهم محمد عبدالمنصف وأمير عزمي مجاهد وإسلام عوض وعبدالعزيز توفيق وعبدالله السعيد وأحمد رءوف. 

علي جانب آخر وصلت في ساعة متأخرة من أمس الأول بعثة منتخب مالاوي يرافقها وزير الرياضة وتضم كل اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في مباراة الذهاب وكان في استقبالهم في مطار القاهرة علاء عبدالعزيز مدير العلاقات العامة باتحاد الكرة.. ويرافق البعثة أيمن حافظ مسئول العلاقات وأدي الفريق مرانه الأول أمس بالملعب الفرعي باستاد القاهرة ويؤدي مرانه الرئيسي في التاسعة مساء اليوم باستاد القاهرة وهو نفس توقيت ومكان مباراة الغد. 

صرح كينا فيري المدير الفني لمنتخب مالاوي بأن مباراة الغد لن تكون سهلة علي الفريقين وأنه يعرف كيف سيواجه المنتخب المصري. 

أشار إلي أن لاعبيه حصلوا علي ثقة كبيرة بعد الفوز المستحق في مباراة الذهاب في بلانتاير وأننا جئنا إلي القاهرة لنحقق أفضل نتيجة تحفظ لنا فرصتنا في التأهل للدور النهائي لتصفيات كأس العالم. 

قال إنه يحترم المنتخب المصري جدا كفريق كبير يحمل لقب كأس إفريقيا ولكنه واثق من قدرات لاعبيه واصرارهم وحماسهم وأنهم لن يتأثروا بجماهير مصر التي أعتقد أنها ستملأ استاد القاهرة غدا. 

حول فرص منتخبات مصر ومالاوي والكونغو بعد تساويهم بست نقاط قال إن الفرص قائمة للفرق الثلاثة.. ولكن فرصتنا كبيرة لأننا سنواجه الكونغو في عقر دارنا وسنفوز في هذه المباراة لأن الكونغو هزمونا بضربة جزاء في الوقت القاتل وجاملهم الحكم السوداني فيها!! 

أكد أن المنافسة ستظل حتي آخر مباراتين مصر مع جيبوتي.. ومالاوي مع الكونغو في مالاوي.. وتوقع أن تكون بطاقتا المجموعة من نصيب مصر ومالاوي. 

ويعقد في الحادية عشرة قبل ظهر غد الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة برئاسة مراقب المباراة ويلينجتون نيدجان "زيمبابوي" وبحضور مراقب الحكام بيلادي لاكراني "الجزائر" وطاقم التحكيم بقيادة بادارا داينيا "السنغال" ومساعديه إيفرست مينكواندي "الكاميرون" وبشير حساني "تونس" واالحكم الرابع أحمد سيداني "السنغال". ويحضره من جانب المنتخب المهندس سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب. 

ومن المقرر أن يلعب المنتخب بفانلته الحمراء بينم سيلعب منتخب مالاوي بالفانلة البيضاء وهو عكس ما حدث في مباراة الذهاب في بلانتاير.  شهدت منافذ بيع تذاكر المباراة اقبالا كبيرا علي شراء تذاكر المباراة التي تبلغ 3 جنيهات للثالثة و5 جنيهات للثانية و30 جنيها للأولي.. ويرجع سبب هذا الاقبال إلي انتهاء امتحانات معظم طلاب الجامعات والمدارس



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



أضواء القاهرة ترهب مالاوي





حاول إيساو كانيندا مهاجم منتخب مالاوي طمأنة جماهيره على أداء الفريق أمام مصر مساء الأحد ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 والتي يخوضونها تحت الأضواء الكاشفة غير المعتادة بالنسبة للمالاويين.

وقال كانيندا قبل استقلاله طائرة الفريق المتوجهة إلى القاهرة الجمعة لصحيفة "نياسا تايمز" المالاوية إن اللعب تحت الأضواء الكاشفة "ليست مشكلة كبيرة فمعظم اللاعبين الذين لعبوا مباراة الذهاب أمام مصر يلعبون في جنوب أفريقيا ومعتادين على مواجهة هذه المواقف".

وذكرت الصحيفة يوم الجمعة أن معرفة المالاويين بأن فريقهم سيخوض اللقاء تحت الأضواء الكاشفة أدهشتهم وأثارت قلقهم على إمكانية تكرار فوز فريقهم على الفراعنة.

وتمكن منتخب مالاوي من إلحاق الهزيمة الأولى بالمنتخب المصري في مباريات التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010.

وساند جاك شامباجوانا المدير الرياضي لماولاي نجم فريقه في طمأنة الجماهير بقوله "لن يطير النوم من أعيننا أن المباراة ستكون تحت الأضواء".

مضيفا "لا أظن أنه يجب أن يقلقنا اللعب تحت الأضواء إذ أنه سيكون بإمكاننا التدريب مرة أو مرتين على الملعب ليلا وفقا لقواعد (الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم) فيفا".

وأشار المدير الرياضي إلى أنه وإدارة الفريق سيسعون إلى التدريب فيما على ملعب مزود بإضاءات ليلة في مالاوي استعدادا لخوض لقاءات ليلا فيما بعد.

وليست الأضواء فقط ما أثار قلق كانيندا إذ أن خوض اللقاء بعيدا عن الجماهير المالاوية يحرمهم ميزة ساندتهم كثيرا في تحقيق الفوز على الفراعنة.

وذكرت الصحيفة أن شركة الطيران الوطنية المالاوية لم تتمكن من تنظيم رحلات للجماهير إلى القاهرة بعد زيادة مفاجئة في أسعار تذاكر الطيران نتجت عن زيادة أسعار الوقود عالميا.

وقال مدير الإعلانات لشركة الطيران كاسبر جانجل "للأسف غادر الفريق الوطن بدون العدد المخطط له من الجماهير".

إلا أن جانجل حرص على استخدام كارت الجماهير لتحفيز اللاعبين بقوله "إذا استمر الفريق في تقديم الأداء الجيد الذي يقدومنه الآن سنحاول تخصيص طائرة لحملهم مع المشجعين إلى أي مكان".



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



منتخب مــالاوي يعلـــن التحدي للفراعنة

المدير الفني‏:‏ لم نأت إلي مصر 
لمشاهدة الأهرام أو التنزه في شوارع القاهرة‏!‏ 





يؤدي منتخب مالاوي مساء اليوم تدريبه الأخير علي الملعب الفرعي في استاد القاهرة ويضع خلاله المدير الفني كيتافيري اللمسات النهائية قبل المواجهة المرتقبة أمام منتخبنا غدا في ستاد القاهرة ضمن مباريات الجولة الرابعــــــة للمجموعة الثانيــــــة عشـــــرة في الدور الأول لتصفيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب إفريقيا‏.‏

وأدي الفريق تدريبه الأول صباح أمس علي الملعب الفرعي باستاد القاهرة وكان لفك العضلات بسبب ارهاق السفر‏.‏

وأكد كيتافيري المدير الفني لمنتخب مالاوي أنه لم يحضر القاهرة لكي يخسر رغم قوة الفريق المصري‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أنه سيلعب المباراة بخطة متوازنة بين الدفاع والهجوم لأن في حالة الدفاع طوال المباراة لن تكون كرة قدم‏.‏

وأضاف أنه سيحاول الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية لاثبات أن الفوز في بلانتيرلم يكن مصادفة‏.‏

وقال إن لاعبيه يستطيعون هز شباك عصام الحضري‏.‏ وعن فرصة فريقه للتأهل للدور الثاني قال كيتافيري‏.‏ فرصتنا كبيرة في التأهل فإذا استطعنا تحقيق نتيجة جيدة في القاهرة وفزنا علي جيبوتي في جيبوتي وهزمنا الكونغو ببلاتير أعتقد أن في هذه الحالة سيكون صعودنا مؤكدا وهذا يعني أن مباراتنا أمام مصر مباراة مصيرية لنا وأري أن الفوز علي الكونغو الديمقراطية علي ملعبنا لن يكون أمرا صعبا خاصة أننا خسرنا في كينشاسا بهدف واحد فقط من ركلة جزاء في آخر ربع ساعة‏.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



ليلة مصرية والجمهور 100&#37;
منتخبنا أمام مالاوي.. يكون أو لا يكون





جماهير مصر كلها.. بمختلف انتماءاتها وميولها وألوانها ستكون خلف منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم وهو يواجه منتخب مالاوي في التاسعة مساء اليوم باستاد القاهرة في لقاء فاصل وحاسم في الجولة الرابعة للمجموعة الثانية عشر المؤهلة للدور النهائي لتصفيات كأس العالم. 

يدخل منتخبنا هذا اللقاء رافعا شعار الفوز بفارق أهداف كبير ليعوض كبوة اللقاء الأول الذي جري في مدينة بلانتاير بمالاوي الذي يعود لقمة المجموعة رافعا رصيده إلي 9 نقاط وإن كان سيتساوي مع الكونغو الديمقراطية في نفس الرصيد خاصة انها ستكون في نزهة مع منتخب جيبوتي اليوم بكينشاسا. 

اكتسبت مباراة الليلة أهمية كبري وحساسية أكبر لعدة أسباب منها الهزيمة المفاجئة من مالاوي في بلانتاير التي أدت إلي تراجع المنتخب من المركز الأول إلي الثالث في المجموعة بفارق الأهداف بعد تساوي المنتخبات الثلاث الكونغو ومالاوي ومصر في رصيد 6 نقاط لكل منهم. 

أيضا التعديل الجديد الذي أجراه الاتحاد الافريقي علي نظام التأهل للدور النهائي للتصفيات بعد انسحاب اريتريا وإيقاف تشاد وأصبحت هناك مجموعات ثلاثية العدد. 

حسابات وتعديلات 
والتعديل الجديد يقضي بصعود أصحاب المركز الأول في المجموعات ال 12 "الأبطال" ثم يتم الرجوع إلي أصحاب المركز الثاني عشر في المجموعات ال 12 ويتم حذف نتائج هذه الفرق أصحاب المركز الثاني مع أصحاب المركز الرابع في كل مجموعة. 

علي ان يتم تحديد ترتيبها علي حسب نتائجها مع الفريقين صاحبي المركز الأول والثالث في كل مجموعة فقط.. ليتم اختيار الثمانية الأفضل من بين الاثني عشر فريقا. وهو ما يعني ان منتخبنا مطالب بعدم الدخول في هذه الحسبة المعقدة وحسم الأمر بالفوز ببطولة المجموعة والتأهل المباشر للدور النهائي ولن يتأتي ذلك إلا بالفوز الليلة بهدفين نظيفين علي الأقل.. ثم الفوز علي الكونغو الديمقراطية أو التعادل معها علي أقل تقدير في كينشاسا واكتساح جيبوتي بعدد أكبر من الأهداف التي سجلتها فيها في مالاوي والكونغو. 

وفوزنا الليلة بأكثر من هدفين نظيفين بالطبع يعطينا الأفضلية علي مالاوي لانها هزمتنا في بلانتاير 1/صفر.. وفوزنا أو تعادلنا مع الكونغو الديمقراطية في سبتمبر يعطينا أفضلية عليها لاننا هزمناها في الافتتاح بالقاهرة.. واكتساحنا جيبوتي معناه اضافة ثلاث نقاط وزيادة حصيلة النقاط والأهداف. 

من هنا فإن المنتخب مطالب الليلة بالفوز أولا قبل ان يفكر في أي لقاء آخر ومثلما أكد حسن شحاتة من قبل انه يرفع شعار الفوز في كل مباراة والذي كان من المفروض ان يتحقق لولا كبوة المباراة الأولي أمام مالاوي. 

الأجواء مهيأة 
والآن أصبحت الأجواء مهيأة بنسبة كبيرة ليحقق أبطال افريقيا المطلوب منهم وهو الفوز الكبير وبالثلاثة علي الأقل بعد المجهودات الكبيرة التي بذلها الجهاز الفني حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان مع اللاعبين لازالة آثار كبوة بلانتاير وكذلك المجهودات الكبيرة التي بذلها سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة لحشد الطاقات والمساندة من الجماهير والأندية بلقاءاته المتعددة ودعوته لرؤساء الأندية لحضور المباراة.. وأيضا حرص كبار الشخصيات العامة علي مساندة الفريق وعلي رأسهم علاء مبارك وجمال مبارك. 

زحف الجماهير 
ولا يتبقي إلا زحف الجماهير المصرية إلي الاستاد لان ما شاهدناه من امتلاء ستاد كانوزو في بلانتاير في اللقاء الأول بحوالي خمسين ألف متفرج كان له مفعول السحر في تعملق الفريق المالاوي قليل الخبرة وعديم الانجازات وتفوقه علينا.. ونتمني ان يعود جمهور مصر وحشا كاسرا كما عرف عنه انه "بعبع" الفرق الافريقية في استاد القاهرة وتعود ذكريات الماضي القريب الجميلة. 

أما علي المستوي الفني.. فقد اكتملت الصفوف بشفاء كبار النجوم في مقدمتهم عماد متعب وعمرو زكي وعصام الحضري وكذلك المهاجم الواعد أحمد رءوف. وتعرف حسن شحاتة ومعاونوه علي منتخب مالاوي جيدا من خلال درس قاس كما اعترف المعلم نفسه بذلك.. ولذلك سيكون من السهل التعامل مع هذا الفريق والثأر منه بالثلاثة. 

خطة "المعلم" ستكون هجومية ومباغتة للضيوف في الدقائق الأولي بهدف مبكر يربك حساباتهم ويزيد من معدل الثقة بين لاعبينا. 

التشكيل الأمثل 
أما التشكيل الأمثل فلن يخرج عن عصام الحضري في المرمي وهاني سعيد في الليبرو ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله "مساكين" وأحمد المحمدي في الطرف الأيمن وأحمد سمير فرج في الطرف الأيسر وحسني عبدربه وحسام غالي في الارتكاز.. وشيكابالا تحت رأسي الحربة عماد متعب وعمرو زكي. 

وهناك اتجاه أن يلعب "المعلم" بمثلث هجومي رأسه عمرو زكي وقاعدته أحمد عيد عبدالملك وشيكابالا ووجود أحمد حسن بجوار عبدربه في الارتكاز. عموما فإن أي تشكيل قادر علي تحقيق الهدف المنتظر وهو الفوز بفارق معقول من الأهداف يشفي غليلنا ويرد اعتبارنا من هذا الفريق المالاوي الذي خطفنا في عقر داره وبين جمهوره الرهيب. 

طموحات الضيوف 
علي الجانب الآخر فإن منتخب مالاوي يخوض اللقاء بمعنويات كبيرة معتمدا علي الفوز التاريخي الذي حققه في بلانتاير الأسبوع الماضي لكن الفريق في نفس الوقت خائف من خروج المارد المصري من "القمقم" لان البطل إذا سقط في كبوة فإنه يستعيد قوته وخطورته. 

يدخل منتخب مالاوي المباراة بطموحات كبيرة علي أمل ان يحجز احدي بطاقتي التأهل خاصة انه سيواجه جيبوتي المتواضع في جيبوتي وفوزه هناك شبه مضمون مثلما حدث مع مصر والكونغو ثم يلاقي الكونغو في مالاوي في لقاء ثأري ولذلك فإنه يطمع في الفوز أو العودة بنقطة قد تضمن له المركز الثاني علي الأقل. 

يضم منتخب مالاوي الذي يلعب بطريقة 4/4/2. 15 لاعبا محترفا منهم 11 يلعبون في أكبر أندية جنوب افريقيا. 
ومن المنتظر ان يمثل منتخب مالاوي بالأرقام والأندية سواديك سانودي "ديناموز - جنوب افريقيا" في حراسة المرمي.. إلفيس كافوتيكا "12".. "ايسكوم" وجيمس سانجالا "5".. "روبال زولو - جنوب افريقيا" وبيتر مبوندا "7" "بلاك ليوبارذ - جنوب افريقيا" وموزيس تشافيولا "3" "واندررز" في الدفاع وفيشر كوندوي "2" "بلاك ليوباردز - جنوب افريقيا" ونويل ماكنداوير "14" "ايسكوم" وهيننجز مواكاسونجولا "13" "موروكاسوالوز - جنوب افريقيا" وجوزيفي كامويندو "10" "أورلاندو بايريتس - جنوب افريقيا" في الوسط ورسيل موافوليروا "9" "اياكس كيب تاون - جنوب افريقيا" وإيساو كانيسندد "11" "كاماز الروسي" ومعهم "مسويا" أحسن لاعب محلي في دوري مالاوي وصاحب الحذاء الذهبي للموسم الماضي وصاحب هدف الفوز في مرمانا وهو مهاجم نادي ايسكوم المحلي وروبرت نجامبي "15" والمحترف في بلاك ليوياردز بجنوب افريقيا الذي كان نزوله في الشوط الثاني نقطة تحول كبري في المباراة الأولي ومع زاكازاكا رقم "17" مهاجم "باي يونايتد" الجنوب افريقي. 

الحكام 
يدير اللقاء الحكم الدولي السنغالي بادارا داييتا ويعاونه ايفرست مينكواندي من الكاميرون وبشير حساني من تونس والحكم الرابع أحمد سيداني من السنغال ومراقب المباراة ويلينجتون نيدجانا من زيمبابوي ومراقب الحكام بيلادي لاكراني من الجزائر..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الأهلي والزمالك يساندان المنتخب 
تحت شعار &#171;في حب مصر&#187;





حصل سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة علي موافقة حسن حمدي رئيس النادي الأهلي وممدوح عباس رئيس نادي الزمالك علي حضور أعضاء مجلسي إدارتي الناديين مباراة المنتخب مع ملاوي المقررة غدا.

ووجه زاهر الدعوة إلي عدد من روؤساء الأندية المصرية، منهم محمد مصيلحي رئيس نادي الاتحاد وسيد متولي رئيس النادي المصري تفعيلاً لشعار &#171;في حب مصر&#187;.

وعقد زاهر اجتماعاً مساء أمس الأول مع ممدوح عباس لبحث حل أزمة عمرو زكي الخاصة بشكواه ضد النادي ومطالبته بفسخ عقده من أجل احترافه في نادي ويجان الإنجليزي، وقال زاهر: إن عباس أبدي تفهما لموقف اللاعب، وأن هدفه تنقية الأجواء وتهيئة المناخ المناسب للاعب ليؤدي بمستواه المعهود مع المنتخب، وأضاف: أن دور اتحاد الكرة لا يتوقف علي التعامل مع الأندية باللوائح والقوانين لأننا جميعاً في مركب واحد.

وفي الوقت نفسه، أكد زاهر أن اتحاد الكرة ملتزم بعقده مع الشركة المنظمة للمباريات الودية باللعب مع إيران في حال عدم الاتفاق مع أحد المنتخبات القوية للعب معها في شهر أغسطس وقال إن إيران إحدي القوي الكبري في آسيا، وأن المنتخب بحاجة إلي الاحتكاك بجميع المدارس إذا ما أردنا التأهل لكأس العالم.

من ناحية أخري، يختتم اليوم المنتخب الوطني تدريباته استعداداً لمباراة ملاوي بالمران علي الملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة في التاسعة مساء.ويؤدي الفريق مراناً خفيفاً بعد أن خاض أمس مرانه الرئيسي.

ويجري الجهاز الطبي اختباراً لعمرو زكي لتحديد إمكانية لحاقه باللقاء بعد أن اشتكي من آلام بالعضلة الضامة خلال مران الفريق الصباحي الخميس الماضي، وتتجه النية لدي الجهاز الفني لاستبعاد اللاعب في حال عدم اكتمال شفائه، خصوصاً بعد الاطمئنان علي سلامة الثنائي عماد متعب وأحمد روؤف، فيما يختتم الفريق المنافس تدريباته علي الملعب الرئيسي بعد أن خاض مراناً خفيفاً أمس.

من جانبه، حذر حسن شحاتة المدير الفني اللاعبين من عشوائية الفريق المنافس، وقال شحاتة للاعبين إن منتخب ملاوي ليس بالفريق الخطير لكنه يلعب بعشوائية يصعب التعامل معها، وقال نحن مطالبون بإحراز هدف مبكر لإجبار المنافس علي التخلي عن حذره المتوقع علي أمل الحصول علي نقطة التعادل.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



اليوم مصر ومالاوي مرة ثانية
في تصفيات المونديال‏..‏ ولكن باستاد القاهرة
المنتخب الوطني هدفه الفوز ثم الفوز أمام جماهيره‏..‏
والمنافس يعتمد علي خطة الـ كواتشا‏!‏





يلعب اليوم في التاسعة مساء باستاد القاهرة منتخب مصر لكرة القدم مع نظيره منتخب مالاوي‏,‏ في لقاء ثان يجمعهما بعد أسبوع من التقائهما علي ملعب الأخير‏,‏ وذلك ضمن الجولة الرابعة من مباريات المجموعة رقم‏12‏ بالتصفيات الإفريقية المزدوجة في التأهل إلي نهائيات كأس العالم‏2010‏ بجنوب إفريقيا‏,‏ وكأس الأمم الإفريقية بأنجولا بداية العام نفسه‏.‏

ومباراة اليوم يديرها طاقم تحكيم إفريقي متعدد الجنسيات يقوده حكم الساحة السنغالي بادار دانيال‏,‏ والمساعدان إيفرست مينكراندي‏(‏ الكاميرون‏)‏ وبشير حسافي‏(‏ تونس‏)‏ والحكم الرابع أحمد سيداني‏(‏ السنغال‏),‏ والمنسق العام بيلادي لاكراني‏(‏ الجزائر‏),‏ ويراقبها الزيمبابوي ويلينجستون نيدجان‏,‏ ويمكن أن تأتي أوتحمل عناوين كثيرة مثل الثأر أو تعويض الخسارة أو الخروج من الكبوة أو استكمال المشوار‏,‏ وذلك بالنسبة لمنتخب مصر الذي خسر الجولة الأولي أو المباراة السابقة مع مالاوي صفر‏/1,‏ وأصبح الفوز سبيله الوحيد لتعديل أوضاعه وتحسين صورته‏.‏

وقد يري البعض أن الحديث عن منتخب مصر فنيا لم يعد يحمل جديدا من حيث خطة اللعب أو التشكيل بعد‏3‏ مباريات متتالية لعبها في هذه التصفيات منذ بدايتها أول يونيو الحالي أمام الكونجو الديمقراطية ثم جيبوتي وأخيرا مالاوي‏,‏ لكن الاختلاف هذه المرة أنه سيلعب بخطة الفوز ثم الفوز‏,‏ فلن ينفع حتي التعادل‏,‏ وبالتالي فإنه سيعتمد علي الهجوم المكثف منذ البداية وبطريقة‏3/4/3‏ بشقها الهجومي المتحول إلي‏3/5/2‏ في حالة امتلاك الكرة وتقدم هاني سعيد إلي الأمام لتكثيف الزيادة العددية أمام مناطق المنافس الدفاعية لاختراقها وتمرير الكرة إلي شباكه والتعليمات في هذه الحالة بأن يصبح وائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله هما قلبي الدفاع المنوط بهما تأمين الخطوط الخلفية تحسبا لأي انفلات للمنافس بالكرة مرتدا نحو مرمي المنتخب الوطني‏,‏ ويتجه الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني أو يهدف من هذه الطريقة في الوقت نفسه إلي عرقلة تقدم المنافس لانشغاله في الأدوار الدفاعية معظم الوقت نظرا للكثافة العددية التي سيجدها في وسط ملعبه دائما‏.‏

وفيما يتعلق بتشكيل منتخب مصر لبداية اللقاء فإن المسألة تحظي بوجود عناصر أساسية لا تحتاج إلي اجتهاد في الحديث عن لعبها‏,‏ مادامت لا توجد ظروف معاكسة قد حدثت لأحدهم‏,‏ مثل عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي‏,‏ وثلاثي الدفاع هاني سعيد ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله‏,‏ وكذلك أحمد سمير فرج ناحية اليسار‏,‏ وفي الوسط أحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه‏,‏ وفي الهجوم عمرو زكي وعماد متعب‏,‏ وبالتالي يدور تفكير الجهاز الفني دائما حول لاعب أو اثنين يتم تحديدهما بشكل نهائي صباح يوم المباراة وفقا للحالة النهائية للاعبين‏,‏ وفي الغالب سيكون شيكابالا موجودا خلف المهاجمين‏,‏ في ناحية اليمين أحمد المحمدي أو عبدالعزيز توفيق وفقا لحالة الأخير بعد العودة من الإصابة‏,‏ لكن هذا لا يمنع ظهور حسام غالي في الصورة‏,‏ وكذلك أحمد عيد عبدالملك‏,‏ وربما تحدث متغيرات جديدة وتظهر أسماؤهم في تشكيل البداية‏.‏

وفي المقابل سنجد المنافس المالاوي قادم إلي المباراة منتشيا بفوزه الأخير علي ملعبه‏,‏ ومعتمدا علي خطة معنوية تسمي الكواتشا التي يحفزهم بها وزيرهم للرياضة سيمون فيوا كيوندا المرافق للبعثة‏,‏ فبعد أن صرف للفريق مبلغ المليون و‏200‏ ألف كواتشا التي وعدهم بها في حالة الفوز في المباراة السابقة‏,‏ إلي جانب مكافآت رجال الأعمال في مالاوي‏,‏ هناك وعود حاليا بمضاعفة المبلغ في حالة الفوز بالقاهرة‏,‏ والكواتشا هي العملة المحلية هناك‏,‏ والدولار يساوي‏145‏ كواتشا‏.‏

أما علي صعيد النواحي الفنية فيتجه مدربهم الوطني كينا فيري إلي اللعب بنفس طريقته في المباراة السابقة وهي‏2/4/4‏ مع تعديل وحيد في التشكيل وربما يتمثل في الدفاع باللاعب موسويا صاحب الهدف الوحيد في المباراة السابقة‏.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مبارك يدعم المنتخب قبل مباراة مالاوي





تلقى الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري اتصالا هاتفيا من الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك نقل فيه تحياته لأعضاء اتحاد الكرة والجهاز الفني واللاعبين قبل مباراة مالاوي في تصفيات كأس العالم يوم الأحد.

وتحدث مبارك مع سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد وحسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب، وتمنى لهم مباراة طيبة أمام مالاوي.

وتلعب مصر مع مالاوي في الجولة الرابعة للمجموعة الـ12 لتصفيات إفريقيا لكأس العالم 2010 في جنوب إفريقيا.

ويحتل الفراعنة المركز الثالث برصيد ست نقاط خلف مالاوي المتصدرة والكونجو الديمقراطية.

وكان علاء مبارك نجل رئيس الجمهورية قد حضر التدريب للمرة الثانية، وقام لاعبو المنتخب بذبح عجل.

واختتم المنتخب تدريباته على الملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



بطل أفريقيا يحشد أسلحته 
للثأر من مالاوي واستعادة الصدارة





الثأر والنقاط الثلاث.. شعار رفعه لاعبو المنتخب الوطني والجهاز الفني في المباراة المصيرية أمام مالاوي في التاسعة مساء اليوم &#171;الأحد&#187; علي أرض ملعب استاد القاهرة ضمن الجولة الرابعة لتصفيات المجموعة الثانية عشرة من المرحلة الأولي المؤهلة إلي كأس العالم.

يسعي المنتخب لإحراز أكبر عدد من الأهداف، لضمان صدارة المجموعة، خصوصاً أن الكونغو التي تلعب مع جيبوتي تتفوق علي منتخبنا بفارق الأهداف، فضلاً عن الثأر لهزيمته في لقاء الذهاب أمام المنافس بهدف علي ملعب كوزمو.

ورغم الظروف الصعبة التي يواجهها الجهاز الفني، التي تمثلت في غياب معظم عناصر الفريق الفائز ببطولة الأمم الأفريقية، خصوصاً محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد شوقي وشادي محمد ومحمد زيدان، فضلاً عن كثرة الإصابات التي طالت الثلاثي عماد متعب وعمرو زكي وعصام الحضري، فإن الجميع رفض الاستسلام للأمر الواقع من أجل تحقيق فوز كبير ومريح يعيد المنتخب إلي وضعه الطبيعي كبطل للقارة الأفريقية، خصوصاً مع تحسن حالة اللاعبين الثلاثة، وتأكد مشاركتهم في اللقاء من البداية.

ينتظر أن يلعب الفريق بتشكيل يضم: عصام الحضري وهاني سعيد ووائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله وأحمد المحمدي وأحمد سمير فرج وأحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه وشيكابالا وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب.

وينوي حسن شحاتة، المدير الفني، الاعتماد علي خطة هجومية من بداية اللقاء من خلال امتلاك وسط الملعب والضغط علي المنافس من منتصف الملعب، لحرمان مالاوي من حرية نقل الهجمات، خصوصاً أن المنافس يلعب كرة عشوائية سريعة.

ويعول المدير الفني علي الثلاثي أحمد حسن وحسني عبدربه وشيكابالا في تنفيذ فكره من خلال سرعة نقل الكرة للأمام مع معاونة أحمد سمير فرج وأحمد المحمدي في أداء الدور الهجومي عبر الجنبين، وينوي شحاتة فرض رقابة لصيقة علي ألفيس كانوتيكا أخطر لاعبي الفريق، وموسي تشافولا، وأوسو وايا، بالإضافة إلي البديل زاكازاكا.

وكان المنتخب قد أنهي تدريباته للقاء مساء أمس بالمران علي الملعب الفرعي بعد أن أدي تدريبه الأساسي أمس الأول، بحضور علاء مبارك، نجل رئيس الجمهورية، وحسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة، وسمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة، ووضح من التدريبات ارتفاع الروح المعنوية لدي اللاعبين ورغبتهم في الفوز بنتيجة كبيرة تؤكد جدارة الفريق بتصدر القارة السمراء.

من جانبه، أكد حمادة صدقي، المدرب المساعد، أن المباراة لن تكون سهلة، رغم اعترافه بتواضع المنافس. وقال: &#171;كان بمقدورنا التعادل في مباراة الذهاب لولا سوء الحظ وغياب عدد من العناصر الأساسية المؤثرة&#187;، وطالب اللاعبين باستغلال الفرص وإحراز أكبر عدد من الأهداف لضمان العودة لصدارة المجموعة. وأشاد بروح اللاعبين وخروجهم من جو الهزيمة في لقاء الذهاب بسرعة من أجل التركيز في المباراة، وشدد علي أن الفريق سيلعب للفوز من الدقيقة الأولي، وتمني أن يصاحب التوفيق اللاعبين، وحذرهم من الاستهانة بالمنافس، خصوصاً أنه يمتلك تاريخاً جيداً في مبارياته مع منتخبنا.

علي الجانب الآخر، أنهي المنتخب المالاوي استعداداته للقاء بالمران أمس علي الملعب الرئيسي، في نفس توقيت المباراة، وسط معنويات مرتفعة، في ظل مرافقة وزير الشباب والرياضة في مالاوي للفريق، لتحفيز اللاعبين بعد فوزهم في مباراة الذهاب بهدف. وركز كيتا فيري، المدير الفني، علي النواحي الدفاعية، حيث يأمل في خطف نقطة التعادل، خصوصاً أن الفريق أمامه في الجولتين الخامسة والسادسة مباراتان أكثر سهولة أمام الكونغو وجيبوتي.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



رد الاعتبـار سـلاح الفراعنــة
بطل إفريقيا يسـتضيف مالاوي 
وعينـه علي النقـاط الثـلاث والأهـداف 





أكون أو لا أكون‏..‏ ستكون هذه العبارة الشهيرة التي وردت علي لسان هاملت في مسرحية شكسبير‏,‏ هي لسان حال منتخبنا لكرة القدم عندما يواجه في التاسعة من مساء اليوم مالاوي في لقاء الثأر والبحث عن الذات ضمن لقاءات الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم عن المجموعة الثانية عشرة‏.‏

فاليوم لا مجال للفروق التاريخية والمهارية علي مستوي اللاعبين‏,‏ فاللقاء لا يقبل أي مهاترات فلابد لمنتخبنا أن يستعيد بريق البطل الإفريقي وأن يكشر عن أنيابه وأن يضرب بكل قوة لتحقيق الفوز وبأكبر عدد من الأهداف ليستعيد صحوة الزعامة الإفريقية ومعها يدخل من جديد في صراع قمة المجموعة الـ‏12‏ المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم‏.‏

وإذا كانت حسابات منتخبنا وجهازه الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة تؤكد أن الأداء اليوم سيكون هجوميا من الدرجة الأولي ومع ثواني البداية بحثا عن هدف مبكر تستريح به الأعصاب‏,‏ فإن الحسابات داخل معسكر مالاوي تؤكد أنهم لم يحضروا بحثا عن هزيمة بسيطة وبأقل عدد من الأهداف بل إنهم حضروا من أجل الفوز أو التعادل علي أقل تقدير بعد أن أصبح حلم التأهل للدور النهائي من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم قريبا وسهلا بعد الفوز غير المتوقع الذي تحقق في بلانتير قبل أسبوع في الجولة الثالثة المؤهلة لمونديال‏2010‏ علي حساب الفراعنة بطل إفريقيا‏.‏

ولعل الحماس الذي سيطر علي تدريبات لاعبي مالاوي منذ وصولهم أمس الأول والتصريحات التي جاءت علي لسان كيت فيري المدير الفني للفريق هي ما دفع حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني أن يؤكد في محاضرة للاعبيه أمس أن احترام الخصم الخطوة الأولي لتحقيق الفوز وأن الهدف المبكر سيكون الباب الذي منه يمكن العبور لعدد أكبر من الأهداف‏.‏

وأوضح حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني أن منتخب مالاوي رغم عشوائية الأداء الخططي إلا أنه يملك مجموعة جيدة من اللاعبين أصحاب المستوي الفني والبدني المتميز ولديهم من السرعة ما يستوجب علي لاعبي منتخبنا الوطني عدم ايجاد المساحات أمامهم في الهجمات المرتدة‏.‏

واختتم حسن شحاتة اجتماعه مع لاعبيه بتأكيد أن الحصول علي هدف مبكر أمر جيد للغاية ولكن يجب أن تكون البداية هادئة وألا يسيطر عليها الشعور بالضغط والرغبة في إتمام الأمر سريعا لأن استعجال الفوز من الممكن أن يعقد الأمور‏,‏ كما أن اللعب علي الأرض وبهدوء سيكون البوابة التي من خلالها يمكن السيطرة علي رتم الأداء ووضع منتخب مالاوي في وضع دفاعي بشكل مستمر‏.‏

المهم أن الكل استعد والكل يعرف مدي حساسية لقاء اليوم بما في ذلك الجمهور المصري العظيم الذي تناسي مؤقتا الصراع الشرس في منافسات بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية وأقبل وبشكل جيد للغاية علي شراء تذاكر لقاء مالاوي مع منتخبنا الوطني وهو الأمر الذي يحتاجه بالفعل الفراعنة في هذه المواجهة ذات الطابع النفسي لظروف الخسارة ذهابا وكذلك لشكل الصراع علي التأهل للدور الثاني بتصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم عن المجموعة الـ‏12‏ الإفريقية‏.‏

يبقي من الحديث عن مباراة منتخبنا مع مالاوي الليلة تأكيد أن طاقم الحكام المسئول عنها يضم السنغالي بادارا ديانا حكم ملعب ومعه مواطنه دياتا سيك حامل راية والتونسي بشير حسان حامل راية أول‏.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



أبو تريكة يحفز نجوم مصر للفوز على مالاوى 





أجرى محمد أبو تريكة نجم الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالاهلى اتصالا هاتفيا بنجوم المنتخب الوطنى احمد حسن وحسنى عبد ربه ووائل جمعة وعماد متعب من اجل تحفيزهم على بذل أقصى الجهد خلال مباراة مصر ومالاوى المقرر لها التاسعة مساء اليوم فى الجولة الرابعة للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 ..


وشدد أبو تريكة على زملائه ضرورة السعى لاستثمار الفرصة والفوز على منتخب مالاوى والعودة إلى تصدر المجموعة مرة أخرى وإسعاد الجماهير الغفيرة من اجل تحقيق الهدف الأكبر بالمشاركة فى نهائيات كأس العالم ...



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



في تصفيات أفريقيا لكأس العالم 2010
الكبار يسعون لرد الاعتبار أمام المغمورين





تنطلق الجولة الرابعة لتصفيات أفريقيا لكأس العالم 2010 لكرة القدم في إطار دوري المجموعات الأول والذي ازداد إثارة بعد سقوط كل الكبار في الجولة الثالثة بشكل فتح الباب علي مصراعيه للمنافسة. 

وتمثل مباراة مصر ومالاوي في القاهرة أهم مباريات الجولة الرابعة علي الإطلاق التي تشمل 23 مباراة في المجموعات ال 12 للتصفيات والتي يصعد أبطالها مع أفضل 8 ثوان في المجموعات إلي الدور النهائي الذي يضم 20 فريقا تقسم إلي 5 مجموعات يصعد أبطالها مباشرة إلي المونديال. 

وتشهد هذه الجولة لقاءات الكاميرون مع تنزانيا والرأس الأخضر مع موريشيوس في المجموعة الأولي وزيمبابوي علي كينيا وغينيا مع ناميبيا في المجموعة الثانية وأنجولا مع أوغندا وبنين مع النيجر في المجموعة الثالثة وجنوب أفريقيا مع سيراليون ونيجيريا مع غينيا الاستوائية في المجموعة الرابعة وغانا مع الجابون وليبيا مع ليسوتو في المجموعة الخامسة والجزائر مع جامبيا والسنغال مع ليبيريا في المجموعة السادسة وكوت ديفوار مع بوتسوانا وموزمبيق مع مدغشقر في المجموعة السابعة والمغرب مع رواندا وأثيوبيا مع موريتانيا في المجموعة الثامنة وبوركينا فاسو مع سيشيل وتونس مع بوروندي في المجموعة التاسعة ومالي مع السودان والكونغو مع تشاد في المجموعة العاشرة وزامبيا مع سوازيلاند في المجموعة الحادية عشرة وأخيرا مصر مع مالاوي وجمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية مع جيبوتي في المجموعة الثانية عشرة. 

المجموعة الأولي 
في المجموعة الأولي تحاول الكاميرون تعويض إخفاقها في الفوز علي تنزانيا الضعيفة في دار السلام حيث تعادلا صفر/صفر بينما يسعي فريق الرأس الأخضر لمواصلة مفاجآته وتحقيق الفوز علي موريشيوس مستفيدا من اللعب علي ملعبه بعد فوزه الأسبوع الماضي في موريشيوس 1/صفر. 

وتتصدر الكاميرون المجموعة برصيد 7 نقاط يليها الرأس الأخضر 6 نقاط ثم تنزانيا نقطتين وأخيرا موريشيوس نقطة واحدة. 

المجموعة الثانية 
وفي المجموعة الثانية تسعي كينيا لمواصلة صحوتها بعد فوزها الأسبوع الماضي علي زيمبابوي 2/صفر وتلعب اليوم في حرارة وظروف أصعب بينما تسعي غينيا أيضا لمواصلة الانتصار علي ناميبيا بعد فوزها عليها في عقر دارها 2/1 الأسبوع الماضي في ويذهوك. 

وتتصدر كينيا هذه المجموعة برصيد 6 نقاط يليها زيمبابوي وغينيا 4 نقاط وأخيرا ناميبيا 3 نقاط والفرصة قائمة أمام كل فرق المجموعة. 

المجموعة الثالثة 
وفي المجموعة الثالثة تسعي أنجولا لتعويض خسارتها المذلة أمام أوغندا 1/3 في كمبالا رغم أن أنجولا لعبت بكامل نجومها وتواجهها اليوم ولكن في ظروف أفضل في لواندا ساعية لتحقيق الفوز الذي يجعل الفريق ينفرد بالقمة بينما تواجه بنين علي ملعبها النيجر بعد فوز بنين الأسبوع الماضي في النيجر 2/صفر. 

وتتساوي 3 منتخبات في صدارة المجموعات برصيد 6 نقاط وهي أنجولا وبنين وتتساويان حتي في فارق الأهداف 6/4 ثم تزتي أوغندا ثالثا بنفس الرصيد وأخيرا النيجر بلا رصيد. 

المجموعة الرابعة 
وفي المجموعة الرابعة تسعي نيجيريا لمداهمة طريق الانتصارات باعتبارها فريقا من ثلاثة فقط حققت الرصيد الكامل "9 نقاط" في المباريات الثلاث الماضية وتلعب اليوم مع غينيا الاستوائية في أبوجا للوصول إلي النقطة ال 12 التي تضمن المركز الأول للمجموعة والوصول لدوري المجموعات الثاني حيث فازت نيجيريا عليها في الأسبوع الماضي 1/صفر. 
وتلعب جنوب أفريقيا مع سيراليون لاستعادة الثقة بعد الخسارة التي لقيها منظم كأس العالم 2010 أمام سيراليون الأسبوع الماضي صفر/.1 

وتعتلي نيجيريا الصدارة برصيد 9 نقاط ثم يتساوي جنوب أفريقيا وغينيا الاستوائية وسيراليون في رصيد 3 نقاط. 

المجموعة الخامسة 
وفي المجموعة الخامسة تلتقي غانا مع الجابون في أكرا لتعويض خسارتها المذلة في ليبرخيل 2/صفر وكان من الممكن أن تزداد الخسارة إلي 4 أهداف وتلعب ليبيا مع ليسوتو منتعشة بالفوز علي نفس الفريق في عقر داره 1/صفر الأسبوع الماضي. 

وتحتل غانا صدارة المجموعة برصيد 6 نقاط وبفارق الأهداف قبل ليبيا التي تحمل نفس رصيد النقاط ثم يليها الجابون 3 نقاط وأخيرا ليسوتو بلا رصيد. 

المجموعة السادسة 
وتشهد المجموعة السادسة مواجهة ساخنة بين السنغال مع ليبيريا في داكار بعد تعادل الفريقين 2/2 في موترونيا الأسبوع الماضي بينما تواجه الجزائر شبح الخسارة عندما تلتقي مع جامبيا التي فازت عليها الأسبوع الماضي 1/صفر في نجامينيا. 
وتتصدر السنغال المجموعة برصيد 5 نقاط وهو نفس رصيد جامبيا في المركز الثاني ثم الجزائر الثاني 3 نقاط وليبيريا الرابع نقطتين. 

المجموعة السابعة 
وتلعب كوت ديفوار مع بوتسوانا طامعة في استعادة صدارة المجموعة السابعة التي تتصدرها بوتسوانا بفارق الأهداف وبخاصة أن الفريق الإيفواري القوي تعادل 1/1 مع بوتسوانا في ملعبها الأسبوع الماضي. وتلتقي موزمبيق مع مدغشقر في مابوتو بعد تعادل الفريقين 1/1 في مدغشقر الأسبوع الماضي. 

تتصدر بوتسوانا المجموعة برصيد 5 نقاط وبفارق الأهداف قبل كوت ديفوار ثم تحتل مدغشقر المركز الثالث برصيد 3 نقاط وموزمبيق الرابع نقطة واحدة. 

المجموعة الثامنة 
وتلتقي المغرب مع رواندا في الرباط بعد الخسارة الثقيلة لأسود الأطلسي أمام هذا الفريق في كيجالس 1/3 بينما تلعب أثيوبيا مع موريتانيا في أديس أبابا بعد فوز أثيوبيا خارج ملعبها الأسبوع الماضي 1/صفر. 

تتصدر رواندا المجموعة بالرصيد الكامل 9 نقاط في واحدة من كبري المفاجآت تليها المغرب 6 نقاط وأثيوبيا 3 نقاط ثم موريتانيا بلا رصيد. 

المجموعة التاسعة 
وفي المجموعة التاسعة تلتقي تونس مع بوروندي بعد فوزها الأسبوع الماضي 1/صفر بهدف المخضرم راضي الجعايدي بينما تلعب بوركينا فاسو الحصان الأسود مع سيشيل طامعة في مواصلة طريق الانتصارات بعد تحقيقها للفوز في الجولات الثلاث الماضي. 

تتصدر المجموعة بوركينا فاسو برصيد 9 نقاط تليها تونس 6 نقاط وبوروندي 3 نقاط وأخيرا سيشيل بلا رصيد. 

المجموعة العاشرة 
وفي المجموعة العاشرة تلعب مالي مع السودان بعد فوز السودان الأسبوع الماضي في الخرطوم 3/2 في مباراة أعادت هيبة الكرة السودانية بينما تلتقي الكونغو مع تشاد التي فازت علي ملعبها 2/1 في الأسبوع الماضي. 

تتصدر مالي المجموعة برصيد 6 نقاط ثم تشاد والسودان والكونغو 3 نقاط. 

المجموعة الحادية عشرة 
وفي المجموعة ال 11 التي أصبحت ثلاثية بعد انسحاب أريتريا تلعب زامبيا مع سوازيلاند بعد تعادلهما بدون أهداف في سوازيلاند. 

تتصدر سوازيلاند المجموعة برصيد 4 نقاط ثم توجو 3 نقاط وزامبيا نقطة واحدة. 

المجموعة الثانية عشرة 

وفي المجموعة ال 12 تلتقي مصر مع مالاوي في مباراة لا بديل فيها عن الفوز فيها تلعب أيضا الكونغو الديمقراطية علي ملعبها مع جيبوتي بعد فوزها عليها في جيبوتي 6/صفر. 

وتبدو هذه المجموعة صراعا ثلاثيا بين مصر والكونغو ومالاوي وبخاصة أنه من المتوقع أن تحصد الفرق الثلاثة النقاط الستة ذهابا وعودة أمام جيبوتي ويبقي الحسم متوقفا علي نتائج الفرق الثلاثة معا. 

وبعد خسارة مصر أمام مالاوي ذهابا لا بديل عن الفوز في القاهرة لإعادة التوازن. 

والطريف أن خسارة مصر من مالاوي بالهدف القاتل أعادت مصر إلي المركز الثالث وتصدرت مالاوي المجموعة بفارق الأهداف قبل الكونغو ومصر. 

وكما ذكرت فإن غلة الأهداف في مرمي جيبوتي حسمت القمة لمالاوي والمركز الثاني للكونغو والثالث لمصر لأن كل فريق من الثلاثي فاز علي الآخر بفارق هدف في الوقت الذي فازت فيه مالاوي علي جيبوتي 8/1 والكونغو عليها 6/صفر بينما جاء فوز مصر 4/صفر فقط. .



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



دعواتنا بالنصر..لمنتخب مصر
أبطال أفريقيا يواجهون مالاوي 
في مهمة مونديالية حاسمة





يدخل المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بقيادة مديره الفني حسن شحاتة اختبارا صعبا في تمام الساعة التاسعة من مساء اليوم باستاد القاهرة الدولي عندما يواجه فريق مالاوي في الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات التمهيدية لبطولة كأس العالم 2010 التي تقام بجنوب أفريقيا ومعه دعواتنا ودعوات الجماهير بالنصر للابقاء علي اماله في المنافسة. 

يدخل الفريقان هذه المباراة برصيد واحد 6 نقاط وإن كانت الأهداف لصالح منتخب مالاوي ولذلك يأتي منتخبنا في المركز الثالث في المجموعة بفارق الأهداف عن مالاوي والكونغو ومن هذا المنطلق يسعي منتخبنا للفوز للحصول علي الثلاث نقاط أولا ثم الفوز بأكبر عدد من الأهداف لتعويض الفارق خاصة أن الجهاز الفني واللاعبين يحاولون الثأر ورد الاعتبار من الفريق المالاوي الذي فاز في لقاء الذهاب منذ اسبوعين بهدف مما جعل الجهاز الفني بجميع أفراده حسن شحاتة وشوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان مدرب حراس المرمي بخلاف الجهاز الإداري والطبي ومن خلفهم مجلس الإدارة لاعادة النظر في مباراة العودة التي تقام مساء اليوم لأن أكثر المتشائمين لم يكن يتوقع خسارة المنتخب الوطني من مالاوي 

رغم المواقف البايخة وغير المتوقعة التي حققها منتخبنا مع مالاوي علي ارضه فيما مضي لذلك فأنني أناشد جماهير مصر بمختلف أنواعها الزحف لاستاد القاهرة لمؤازرة المنتخب في مهمته الصعبة مع ترك الخلافات الشخصية جانبا حتي يتحقق الهدف وتخطي العقبة التي وضعنا فيها حسن شحاتة ولاعبيه خاصة بعد المساندة الكبيرة للفريق علي أعلي المستويات وخاصة جميع وسائل الإعلام سواء كانت مسموعة أو مكتوبة رغم خسارة الفريق من مالاوي وهذا من حسن حظ الجهاز الفني واللاعبين عموما فإن مجلس ادارة اتحاد كرة القدم برئاسة الكابتن سمير زاهر وفر للجهاز الفني واللاعبين كل الإمكانات التي تؤدي لتحقيق الفوز لضمان الثلاث نقاط ثم احراز اكبر عدد من الاهداف في مرمي مالاوي مساء اليوم للعودة لصدارة المجموعة 

لأنه من العيب علي المنتخب الوطني بطل افريقيا أن يحتل المركز الثالث في المجموعة مع هذه الفرق المتوسطة المستوي إذا ما قورنت بمنتخبنا ولذلك فان الجهاز الفني استعد جيدا لهذا اللقاء ونجح الجهاز الطبي بقيادة الدكتور أحمد ماجد والدكتور حسام الابراشي في تكثيف التدريبات العلاجية لبعض اللاعبين والوصول بهم لاستعادة مستواهم مثل عماد متعب وعمرو زكي وعصام الحضري وخاصة أن الاصابات كانت عبارة عن كدمات والآن اصبح هؤلاء اللاعبون جاهزين للمشاركة مع المنتخب في مباراة اليوم كما ان الفريق لديه الدافع القوي لتحقيق الفوز للثأر واعادة الثقة التي فقدوها بعد الخسارة في لقاء الذهاب. 

شهدت تدريبات المنتخب منافسة شديدة وشريفة بين اللاعبين من أجل تمثيل مصر في تلك المهمة التي صعبوها علي أنفسهم ولو كان المنتخب قد حقق التعادل علي الأقل في لقاء الذهاب ما وضع المنتخب نفسه في هذا الموقف الحرج للغاية لجميع عناصر اللعبة وان كانت لديه ثقة كبيرة ان يخرج الفريق من الكبوة التي تعرض لها بعد ان قام الجهاز الفني بدراسة الفريق المالاوي دراسة دقيقة وعرف خلالها نقاط الضعف والقوة ولذلك عقد شحاتة العديد من الاجتماعات الفردية والثنائية مع بعض اللاعبين الذين يشاركون في المباراة لإعطائهم بعض التكليفات الخاصة وخاصة لاعب خط الظهر الذي يقوم بدوره بمساندة خط الوسط الذي يساهم بشكل كبير في الهجوم حتي يتحقق الهدف وقد تم تطبيق العديد من الجمل التكتيكية والخططية خلال التدريبات خاصة في المران الأخير الذي رفض شحاتة دخول الاعلاميين لحضور التدريب بناء علي اتفاق مسبق من أجل التركيز. 

أما فريق مالاوي فيدخل هذا اللقاء بقيادة كينا فيري المدير الفني ولديه طموح في تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية خاصة ان منتخبنا الوطني اصبح بالنسبة له كتاباً مفتوحاً بخلاف أن لا عبيه مازلوا يعيشون نشوة الفرح للفوز الذي حققوه في لقاء الذهاب منذ اسبوع ولذلك كان هناك اصرار من اللاعبين لتحقيق حلمهم بعد الدعم الذي يلقاه الفريق من قبل المسئولين بالدول هناك واكبر دليل علي ذلك أن وزير الشباب والرياضة يرافق البعثة والتصريحات التي أدلي بها المدير الفني لمالاوي التي كانت استفزازية بالنسبة للجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني ولكن لم يضعها في حساباته لان شعار منتخبنا لا بديل عن الفوز كان كينا فيري المدير الفني قد اوضح ان اللعب امام بطل افريقيا يعطي الحماس للاعبين للظهور بأفضل مستوي مؤكدا أن المنتخب المصري قوة لايستهان بها ولكن امام الفريقين هدفاً واحداً وهو التأهل لنهائيات بطولة كأس العالم خاصة اننا ندخل الجولة الرابعة برصيد واحد 6 نقاط ولذلك فإن الفرص متساوية.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



متعب وزكي وشيكابالا 
يقودون هجوم مصر





يقود الثنائي عماد متعب وعمرو زكي هجوم منتخب مصر أمام مالاوي يوم الأحد في تصفيات كأس العالم بعد التأكد من شفائهما وجاهزيتهما للعب المباراة.وكان متعب قد ابتعد عن تدريبات الفريق لفترة بسبب الإصابة في العنق قبل مباراة جيبوتي.

وجاءت مشاركة زكي بعد ظهوره بشكل جيد في التدريبات وشفاءه من الإصابة بكدمة طفيفة في قدمه خلال مباراة مالاوي. ويشارك أحمد حسن كظهير أيمن في المباراة بديلا لأحمد المحمدي، وينضم حسام غالي لوسط الملعب بجوار حسني عبد ربه.

ويسعى المنتخب لتكثيف الهجوم على مالاوي بإقحام محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" خلف ثنائي الهجوم..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



ألف مبرووووووووووووك لمصر 

الفوز على مالاوي 2/0





حقق المنتخــب الوطني لكــرة القــدم فــوزاً مهمـاً وغاليـاً على منتخب مالاوي

بنتيجة هدفين مقابل لا شيء في المباراة التي أقيمت بينهما باستاد القاهرة

بقدم الُمتعِب عماد متعب  من بعد غياب طويل عن التهديف مع المنتخب 

في التصفيات الإفريقيــة التمهيدية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 م

ليحتل منتخب مصر المركز الثاني بعد الكونغو بفارق الأهداف

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك لمصر

الحمد لله ..... الحمد لله ..... الحمد لله

وعقبال المباراة المهمة القادمة 

بشهر 9 أمام الكونغو

إن شاء الله






مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مصر تستعيد الصدارة بهدفي متعب





قاد عماد متعب منتخب مصر إلى الفوز على مالاوي بهدفين من دون رد في المرحلة الرابعة من المجموعة الـ12 في تصفيات كأس العالم يوم الأحد. وسجل متعب هدفي مصر في الدقيقتين 17 و50.  وبهذه النتيجة، رفعت مصر رصيدها إلى تسع نقاط بالتساوي مع الكونجو الديمقراطية في صدارة المجموعة، ولكن مصر تفوقت في المواجهة المباشرة.

وظهر المنتخب المصري في المباراة بأداء متوسط شابه التوتر في الشوط الأول، فيما اعتمدت مالاوي على الدفاع مع محاولة الاعتماد على هجمات مرتدة كادت تكلف مصر الكثير لولا تألق عصام الحضري.  وبالهدفين يكون متعب قد سجل لأول مرة منذ يناير الماضي بعد الهاتريك الذي سجله في مرمى أنجولا في المباريات الإعدادية لكأس الأمم الإفريقية.

وتقدم متعب لمنتخب مصر بتسديدة بعيدة المدى تسكن شباك سواديك سانودي حارس مالاوي بعدما هيأها له هاني سعيد الذي قام بمجهود رائع ومراوغة أكثر من لاعب في الجبهة اليسرى.  وضاعف متعب النتيجة من متابعة لرأسية شيكابالا حولها برأسه في المرمى. 

وظهر الحضري مبكرا لينقذ مرماه من هدف مؤكد من رأسية هيلينجس مواكاسونجولا في الدقيقة 11 الذي ارتقى لركنية من الجبهة اليسرى وحولها في المرمى لولا تدخل الحضري.  وفي الدقيقة 21 أقحم حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب أحمد المحمدي بديلا لحسام غالي لإصابة الأخير وتعديل مركز أحمد حسن في وسط الملعب على أن يملأ المحمدي الفراغ في الجبهة اليمنى.

وعاد الحضري للتألق في الدقيقة 27 وأنقذ كرة عرضية من الجبهة اليمنى قبل رأس مهاجمي مالاوي وسقط بعد تدخل عنيف.  وبعد عودة حسن لوسط الملعب أرسل طولية جيدة في الدقيقة 34 لشيكابالا ولكنه تباطأ في التسديد ليشتتها دفاع مالاوي.

وبمرور الوقت لجأ شحاتة إلى غلق وسط الملعب فاستبدل شيكابالا بحسن مصطفى في الدقيقة 63، وأخرج زكي في الدقيقة 85 ليقحم محمد إبراهيم.  وكاد خطأ فردي من محمود فتح الله أن يكلف الفريق تضييق الفارق في الدقيقة 68 بعدما أخطأ كرة بينية مرت إلى فيشر كوندوي ولكنه تسديدته حادت عن القائم الأيمن لمرمى الحضري.



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



تحليل المباراة 





القاهرة/أ ش أ/فاز منتخب مصر الاول لكرة القدم على منتخب مالاوى بهدفين مقابل لاشىء فى المباراة التى جمعت بينهما مساء الاحد ضمن مباريات الجولة الرابعة للمجموعة ال12 من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم لكرة القدم.

سجل هدف مصر الاول عماد متعب فى الدقيقة 16 من الشوط الاول . وعاد اللاعب نفسه فى الشوط الثانى ليسجل الهدف الثانى له ولمصر فى الدقيقة 6 . بهذا الفوز ارتفع رصيد المنتخب المصرى الى 9 نقاط وتوقف رصيد منتخب مالاوى عند 6 نقاط.

بدأ المنتخب المصرى اللقاء بالدفع بقوته الضاربة فى محاولة للتسجيل المبكر وضمان الفوز خاصة مع المساندة الجماهيرية الكبيرة باستاد القاهرة الدولى ويحصل الفريق المصرى فى الدقيقة الاولى على فاول لصالح عمرو زكى على حدود منطقة جزاء منتخب مالاوى اثر عرقلة واضحة وتقدم حسنى عبد ربه الذى سدد الكرة قوية مرت بجوار القائم الايمن.

وحاول منتخب مالاوى الرد السريع ومبادلة منافسه الهجمات ولكن الدفاع المصرى بقيادة وائل جمعة كان يقظا وتصدى لمحاولات مالاوى الذى اعتمد على شن الهجمات من الاطراف مستغلا التقدم المستمر لاصحاب الارض وفى الدقيقة 8 يسدد حسنى عبد ربه كرة قوية يصدها حارس مالاوى ويرد الاخير بهجمة خطيرة الا ان الحارس عصام الحضرى تصدى لها ببراعة.

واستشعر المنتخب المصرى الخطورة من هجمات مالاوى السريعة والكرات العرضية خاصة مع تميز لاعبى مالاوى بالطول وقوة البنيان وشن الفراعنة العديد من الهجمات عن طريق احمد حسن ومعاونة شيكابالا وحسام غالى وضغط المنتخب حتى نجح عماد متعب من تسجيل هدف مصر الاول فى الدقيقة 16 اثر تسديدة قوية على حدود منطقة جزاء مالاوى لم يستطع حارس المرمى التصدى لها لتسكن الشباك.

بعد الهدف استطاع منتخب مالاوى اختراق منطقة جزاء مصر وكاد أن يتعادل لولا يقظة اللاعب احمد حسن الذى تدخل فى الوقت المناسب واستخلاص الكرة.

ونتيجة للهجمات المتتالية لمالاوى من الناحيى اليمنى اجرى حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى للمنتخب المصرى تغيير بنزول احمد المحمدى بدلا من حسام غالى فى الدقيقة 21 كما قام شحاته بالتنبية على لاعبيه بضرورة الضغط وتضييق المساحات امام المنافس ونجح المنتخب فى فرض سيطرته على مجريات الامور ولكن بدون خطورة على مرمى مالاوى.

ويقود شيكابالا هجمة منظمة يخترق بها منطقة جزاء المنافس ويراوغ ويسدد الكرة قوية تمر بجوار القائم الشمال كما يسدد احمد سمير فرج كرة قوية تصطدم بمدافعى مالاوى وتعلو العارضة وتشهد الدقائق الاخيرة من الشوط الاول هجمات متبادلة ولكنها لم ترتقى للخطورة لينتهى الشوط بتقدم مصر 1 - صفر.

وفى الشوط الثانى واصل المنتخب المصرى هجومه فى محاولة للتعزيز ونجح عماد متعب فى تسجيل هدف مصر الثانى فى الدقيقة 6 والهدف الثانى له وارتفعت الروح المعنوية للمنتخب وشن العديد من الهجمات عن طريق عمرو زكى الذى تعرض لرقابة لصيقة وصلت للخشونة.

فى المقابل حاول منتخب مالاوى التعويض وحاول تنويع هجماته بعد نجاح الفراعنة فى تنفيذ طريقة الدفاع المتقدم وتضييق المساحات التى يجيدها المنافس.

ويجرى حسن شحاته تغيير بنزول حسن مصطف بدلا من محمود عبد الرازق شيكابالا فى محاول للسيطرة على منطقة المناورات وبث النشاط فى صفوف الفريق.

ولاحت لمصر فرصة محققة عن طريق حسنى عبد ربه فى الدقيقة 24 ولكن دفاع مالاوى يتدخل ويخرج الكرة الى ضربة ركنية . وبرغم استحواذ المنتخب المصرى على الكرة معظم فترات الشوط الا انه لم يترجم السيطرة الى اهداف وفى الدقيقة 30 وبمجهود فردى يخترق احمد حسن منطقة جزاء مالاوى ولكن الدفاع يتدخل ليجد حسن مضطرا للتسديد لتمر الكرة بجوار القائم.

ويجرى الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب المصرى تغييره الثالث بنزول محمد ابراهيم بدلا من عمرو زكى بعد ضمان نتيجة اللقاء والرغبة فى السيطرة على منطقة المناورات لزيادة ومواصلة الضغط على المنافس.

فى المقابل لم ييأس المنتخب المالاوى بل واصل محاولاته على مرمى عصام الحضرى ولكن الدفاع بقيادة وائل جمعة ومعاونة محمود فتح الله تصدى بنجاح برغم وجود فرصة محققة لمالاوى اثر اختراق قاده اللاعب بندا وسدد الكرة لتمر بجوار القائم الايمن واستمر الوضع هجمات متبادلة من الفريقين حتى انتهى اللقاء بفوز مصر 2 - صفر..



المصدر .. وكالات

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
مبررووك الفوز..أن شاء الله نكمل المشوار على خير.. :f: 
ومتابعة متميزة لمشوار منتخبنا فى تصفيات كأس العالم..تسلم ايدك  :y: ..

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> مبررووك الفوز..أن شاء الله نكمل المشوار على خير..
> ومتابعة متميزة لمشوار منتخبنا فى تصفيات كأس العالم..تسلم ايدك ..




*



الأخت الفاضلة  .. سوما





مبروك لمصر وللشعب المصري الفوز على منتخب مالاوي

وبصرف النظر عن الأداء الفني للفريق واللاعبين ككل ،

فكل ما يهمنا هو الثلاث نقاط في المرحلة الحالية

في ظل غياب أكثر من نصف الفريق للإصابة 

كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق للمنتخب المصري 

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]القاهرة- 
تراجع المنتخب المصرى الأول لكرة القدم مركزا واحدا في التصنيف الشهري للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا" الصادر صباح الأربعاء ليحتل المركز ال24 عالميا والأول عربيا والثالث إفريقيا خلف الكاميرون وغانا.

وذكر "الفيفا" - فى بيان له الأربعاء على موقعه الألكترونى ونقلته وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط - أنه علي الرغم من تراجع منتخب مصر في التصنيف الدولي ، ألا أنه حافظ على صدارة المنتخبات العربية أمام المغرب صاحبة المركز ال37، وتونس صاحبة المركز ال47 ، ثم المنتخب السعودى في المركز ال49 ، فالمنتخب العراقي في المركز 52 .

أما المراكز التالية على المستوى العربي فكانت على الترتيب من نصيب البحرين وقطر وعمان وليبيا والجزائر وسوريا والامارات والسودان والكويت واليمن وموريتانيا ولبنان وفلسطين وجيبوتي والصومال .[/grade]

----------


## مسترسامح

شغل اخر حلاوه

----------


## سوما

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]*مصر تتقدم للمركز 21 في التصنيف الشهري للفيفا ..* 


صعد المنتخب المصري 3 مراكز في التصنيف الشهري لمنتخبات العالم والذي يصدر عن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" ليصل للمركز 21 عالميا

 صعد المنتخب المصري 3 مراكز في التصنيف الشهري لمنتخبات العالم والذي يصدر عن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" ليصل للمركز 21 عالميا.

وجاء تقدم مصر على حساب منتخبات كبيرة مثل السويد والمكسيك وذلك على الرغم من عدم خوض المنتخب المصري لأي مباريات في شهر يوليو الماضي.

واستمر منتخب مصر في صدارته للمنتخبات العربية حيث جاء المنتخب المغربي في المركز 37 والمنتخب التونسي في المركز 47 فيما تراجع المنتخب السعودي للمركز 52.

وعلى الصعيد الإفريقي، استمر المنتخب المصري في المركز الثالث خلف الكاميرون (15) غانا (19).

وواصل المنتخب الاسباني بطل أوروبا صدارته لقائمة منتخبات العالم للشهر الثاني على التوالي فيما حل المنتخب الألماني ثانيا والايطالي في المركز الثالث.[/grade]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

مثبت: @@@@اخبار المنتخب المصرى ( الفراعنه) ابطال افريقيا @@@@ ‏( 123 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
 محمود زايد 
06-08-2008 11:39 PM
بواسطة سوما  86438,943


*رقم مهول  38,943 زائر لموضوع فى قاعة الرياضة يا ترى كام واحد من الرقم المهول 38,943  بيلعب أو بيزوال أى نوع من أنواع الرياضة وأقلها المشى ساعة العصارى على كورنيش النيل أو على كبارى النيل أو حتى على كوبرى المحور اللى إمبارح سيارة ملاكى صدمت أتوبيس رحلات وقع الأتوبيس شوفوا إزاى من فوق الكوبرى مات 5 وجرح 25 ...و العيب طبعا فى الشعب المصرى ومش ممكن أبدا يكون العيب فى الكوبرى المجرم السفاح...قال إيه سيارة ملاكى تقلب أتوبيس رحلات من فوق كوبرى المحور السفاح الذى لا يراعى قانون المرور الجديد!*

----------


## عصام كابو

*


عاشور في منتخب مصر للمرة الأولى  

أعلن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر عن قائمة اللاعبين الذين سيخوضوا لقاء مصر الودي أمام نظيره السوداني يوم الأربعاء المقبل والتي ضمت حسام عاشور لاعب وسط الأهلي للمرة الأولى.

وضمت قائمة المنتخب أسماء 22 لاعبا من بينهم 17 لاعبا من الدوري المحلي، وخمسة لاعبين محترفين.

ولم تشمل القائمة اسم أيمن عبد العزيز لاعب خط وسط الزمالك مثلما أشارت العديد من وسائل الاعلام المصرية مؤخرا.

ولم تضم القائمة إسم أي لاعب من نادي المصري رغم تقديمه لنتائج جيدة واحتلاله لقمة الدوري عقب نهاية المرحلة الثانية.

وفيما يلي قائمة المنتخب الكاملة:

حراسة المرمى: 

عصام الحضري "سيون - سويسرا" ، محمد عبد المنصف "الزمالك" ، أمير عبد الحميد "الأهلي".

خط الدفاع:

هاني سعيد "الزمالك" ، وائل جمعة "الأهلي" ، شادي محمد "الأهلي" ، محمود فتح الله "الزمالك" ، سيد معوض "الأهلي" ، احمد سمير فرج "الاسماعيلي" ، احمد المحمدي "إنبي".

خط الوسط:

أحمد حسن "الأهلي" ، محمد شوقي "ميدلسبره - انجلترا" ، حسام عاشور "الأهلي" ، احمد شعبان "بتروجيت" ، حسني عبد ربه "أهلي دبي - الإمارات" ، محمد أبوتريكة "الأهلي" ، احمد عيد عبد الملك "حرس الحدود".

خط الهجوم:

عمرو زكي "ويجان - انجلترا" ، احمد حسام (ميدو) "ميدلسبره - انجلترا" ، عماد متعب "الأهلي" ، محمد فضل "الاسماعيلي ، احمد رؤوف "إنبي".*

----------


## حسام عمر

*تأكد وجود منتخب مصر على رأس احدى المجموعات الخمسة في التصفيات الإفريقية النهائية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 وذلك بحسب المواصفات التي نشرها الاتحاد الإفريقي (كاف) عبر موقعه الرسمي لتصنيف المنتخبات العشرين المتأهلة إلى أربعة مستويات.

ويعتمد تقسيم المنتخبات على ثلاثة عوامل يتم تجميعها معا لتصنيف المنتخبات العشرين.

ويعتمد العامل الأول على عدد النقاط التي حصدها كل منتخب في الدور الأول من التصفيات حيث يحصل كل منتخب على عدد النقاط التي حصل عليها.

أما العامل الثاني فيعتمد على نتائج كأس الأمم الإفريقية الأخيرة ويحصد كل منتخب على عدد نقاط بحسب ترتيبه في البطولة بحيث يحصد صاحب المركز الأول 16 نقطة والثاني 15 نقطة وهكذا حتى صاحب المركز الأخير الذي يحصل على نقطة واحدة.

أما العامل الثالث فيعتمد على تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) للمنتخبات العشرين المتأهلة، حيث يحصد المنتخب صاحب المركز الأول على 20 نقطة، والثاني على 19 نقطة، وهكذا حتى المركز العشرين يحصل على نقطة واحدة.

ويتم تجميع نقاط العوامل الثلاثة السابقة معا لتحديد الترتيب النهائي للمنتخبات وتصنيفها إلى أربعة مستويات.

وجمعت مصر 12 نقطة في التصفيات الأولى من المتوقع أن تصل إلى 15 نقطة في حال الفوز على جيبوتي، كما جمعت مصر 16 نقطة أخرى من خلال تتويجها بكأس أمم إفريقيا 2008، بالاضافة إلى 18 نقطة من خلال تواجدها في المركز الثالث إفريقيا في تصنيف الفيفا، ليكون إجمالي نقاط مصر 45 نقطة يضعها ضمن التصنيف الأول.

وبحسب العوامل الثلاثة السابقة فمن المتوقع أن تحل منتخبات الكاميرون وغانا وكوت ديفوار ونيجيريا ضمن التصنيف الأول مع منتخب مصر لتكون هذه المنتخبات على رؤوس المجموعات الخمسة في التصفيات النهائية.*

----------


## سوما

*منتخب مصر يتراجع مركزاً واحداً في التصنيف الشهري للفيفا..* 

*القاهرة - تراجع المنتخب المصري مركزاً واحداً عن الشهر الماضي في التصنيف الشهري للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) ليحتل المركز 22 بين منتخبات العالم.

وفي المقابل صعد المنتخب المصري للمركز الثاني على مستوى المنتخبات الإفريقية بعد الكاميرون التي تحتل المركز الأول على مستوى القارة والمركز الـ 12 بين منتخبات العالم، في حين هبط المنتخب الغاني للمركز الثالث إفريقياً.

وحافظت مصر على صدارتها للدول العربية، وعاد المنتخب الجزائري للدخول مرة أخرى ضمن أفضل خمس منتخبات عربية.

ودخل المنتخب البرازيلي مرة أخرى لقائمة الخمسة الأوائل في التصنيف بعد غياب طويل وأحتل المركز الرابع برصيد 1280 نقطة متخلفاً عن أسبانيا وإيطاليا وألمانيا أصحاب المراكز الثلاث الأولى.

جدير بالذكر أن المنتخب المصري سوف يلاقي المنتخب الجيبوتي يوم 12 اكتوبر القادم على ملعب الكلية الحربية في ختام مباريات التصفيات التمهيدية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب إفريقيا.

ترتيب أول خمسة منتخبات في جدول التصنيف:

1- أسبانيا 1643 نقطة

2- إيطاليا 1365 نقطة

3- ألمانيا 1336 نقطة

4- برازيل 1280 نقطة

5- هولندا 1258 نقطة

ترتيب أول خمسة منتخبات أفريقية في جدول التصنيف:

12- الكاميرون 999 نقطة

22- مصر 860 نقطة

25- غانا 839 نقطة

27- نيجيريا 818 نقطة

27- كوت ديفوار 779 نقطة

ترتيب أول خمسة منتخبات عربية في جدول التصنيف:

22- مصر 860 نقطة

43- المغرب 642 نقطة

47- تونس 624 نقطة

51- السعودية 589 نقطة

56- الجزائر 542 نقطة*

----------


## حسام عمر

مجموعات تصفيات كأس العالم :

----------


## حسام عمر

*الفيفا يدرج كأس أمم إفريقيا للمحليين ضمن الأجندة الدولية
**  الأحد، 26 أكتوبر 2008 - 21:21
 بقلم : خالد طلعت* </SPAN>


***</SPAN>*
*قرر الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) إدراج مباريات بطولة كأس أمم إفريقيا للمحليين والتي ستقام في كوت ديفوار في يناير 2009 ضمن الأجندة الدولية لبطولاته.

**وبقرار الفيفا سيتم احتساب نتائج مباريات البطولة في تصنيف الفيفا الشهري للمنتخبات وهو ما قد يؤثر بالسلب على ترتيب المنتخب المصري في التصنيف بعدما قرر اتحاد الكرة الاعتذار عن المشاركة في البطولة.

وتضم البطولة ثمانية منتخبات ستخوض البطولة بلاعبيها المحليين دون الاستعانة باللاعبين المحترفين خارج القارة السمراء.*

----------


## سوما

*مصر الاولى عربيا  فى التنصيف الشهرى للفيفا واسبانيا تحتفظ بالصدارة وانجلترا تنضم للعشرة الكبار ..*

استمر المنتخب المصري في صدارته للمنتخبات العربية في التصنيف حيث يحتل المركز 21 عالميا والاول عربيا يليه منتخب المغرب في المركز 43 عالميا والثاني عربيا ثم منتخبات تونس والسعودية والجزائر والبحرين والعراق وقطر وليبيا وعمان والسودان وسوريا والامارات والاردن على الترتيب.

واحتفظ المنتخب الاسباني بطل أوروبا بصدارة تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) للمنتخبات للشهر الخامس على التوالي بعد صدور التصنيف الجديد يوم الاربعاء فيما استمر المنتخب المصري بطل افريقيا على قمة المنتخبات العربية.

وحققت اسبانيا فوزين متتاليين في تصفيات كاس العالم على حساب بلجيكا واستونيا في اكتوبر تشرين الاول الماضي لتحافظ على سجلها الرائع في حملة التصفيات حتى الآن.

وقفز منتخب المانيا الذي حقق انتصارين ايضا في اكتوبر الى المركز الثاني على حساب ايطاليا بعدما دفعت بطلة العالم ثمن تعادلها السلبي خارج ارضها الشهر الماضي مع بلغاريا في تصفيات كأس العالم.

وبعد فشلها في التأهل لنهائيات امم اوروبا 2008 تحسن اداء انجلترا لتستعيد مكانتها بين العشرة الكبار للمرة الاولى منذ البطولة التي اقيمت في يونيو حزيران الماضي.

وبات منتخب انجلترا الذي حقق الفوز على قازاخستان وروسيا البيضاء في تصفيات كاس العالم الشهر الماضي احد ثلاثة منتخبات اوروبية فقط مع اسبانيا وهولندا يفوز بكل مبارياته في التصفيات حتى الآن.

وتراجع منتخب البرازيل وهو اعلى المنتخبات تصنيفا من خارج اوروبا مركزا واحدا الى الخامس بسبب تعادله السلبي على ارضه امام كولومبيا في 15 اكتوبر.

وجاء ترتيب أول 20 منتخبا على النحو التالي: (ترتيب الشهر الماضي بين القوسين)

1 (1) اسبانيا

2 (3) المانيا

3 (2) ايطاليا

4 (5) هولندا

5 (4) البرازيل

6 (7) الارجنتين

7 (6) كرواتيا

8 (9) روسيا

9 (8) جمهورية التشيك

10 (10) البرتغال

10 (14) انجلترا

12 (11) فرنسا

13 (13) تركيا

14 (12) الكاميرون

15 (16) اسرائيل

16 (15) بلغاريا

17 (22) باراجواي

18 (17) اليونان

19 (18) رومانيا

20 (19) اوكرانيا

وجاء ترتيب أول عشرة منتخبات عربية على النحو التالي:

21 مصر

43 المغرب

47 تونس

52 السعودية

63 الجزائر

74 البحرين

75 العراق

78 قطر

88 ليبيا

95 عمان

----------


## حسام عمر

*اكتسح المنتخب المصري نظيره البنيني بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدفاً واحداً في المباراة الدولية الودية التي أقيمت بينهما الأربعاء بإستاد القاهرة الدولي في إطار استعدادات المنتخب لأول مبارياته بتصفيات كأس العالم 2010.

أحرز أهداف المنتخب الوطني حسني عبد ربه وعماد متعب (هدفين) ومحمد أبو تريكة (هدفين) في الدقائق 22 و27 و41 و43 و74، بينما أحرز هدف المنتخب البنيني الوحيد رزاق اوموتيازي في الدقيقة 85.

بدأ حسن شحاتة اللقاء بقوام معظمه من العناصر الأساسية للمنتخب، ولم يظهر المنتخب البنيني أي قوة في اللقاء وسط سيطرة لاعبي المنتخب الوطني إلى أن جاءت الدقيقة 22 ليتحصل عماد متعب على ضربة جزاء صحيحة من الحكم الليبي جمال امبيا ينفذها حسني عبد ربه ويسجل منها الهدف الأول.

ولم يمر اكثر من 5 دقائق ليعلن عماد متعب عن هدف مصر الثاني بعد ان ارتدت كرة وليد سليمان من يد الحارس البنين لتجد قدم لاعب اتحاد جدة السعودي المعار من الأهلي الذي أسكنها الشباك.

ثم عاد عماد متعب مرة أخرى ليتلقى تمريره حريرية داخل منطقة الجزاء من محمد أبو تريكة ليضعها في شباك الحارس البنيني الذي أخطأ في إمساك الكرة في الدقيقة 41.

وقبل دقيقتين من نهاية الشوط الأول فضل أبو تريكة أن يترك بصمته في الشوط بإحراز هدف رابع بعد أن انطلق داخل منطقة جزاء المنتخب البنيني ومر من المدافع وصوب الكرة في الشباك.

لم يختلف الشوط الثاني كثيراً عن نظيره الأول واستمرت سيطرة المنتخب المصري على مجريات الأمور وسط استسلام واضح من المنتخب البنيني.

وتناوب لاعبو المنتخب الوطني عماد متعب وأحمد عيد عبد الملك ومحمد أبو تريكة وحسني عبد ره إضاعة الفرص المؤكدة والسهلة.

وفي الدقيقة 74 رد متعب هدية الهدف الثالث لمحمد أبو تريكة بعد أن مرر له كرة داخل منطقة الجزاء ليضعها الأخير داخل المرمى الخالي من حارسه بسهولة محرزاً الهدف الخامس والوحيد للمنتخب في الشوط الثاني.

وقبل نهاية المباراة بخمس دقائق أخطأ عبد الواحد السيد بديل عصام الحضري في الشوط الثاني في إمساك الكرة لتصل لقدم مهاجم بنين ليحرز الهدف الوحيد لمنتخب بلاده في المباراة.

الجدير بالذكر أن المنتخب المصري سوف يلاقي المنتخب الزامبي في أول مبارياته بالتصفيات النهائية المؤهلة لكأس العالم في 28 مارس بإستاد القاهرة الدولي.
*

----------


## سوما

*منتخب مصر يتقدم خمسة مراكز ويحتل المركز الـ 16 عالميا..

القاهرة - تقدم منتخب مصر خمسة مراكز كاملة في التصنيف الشهري العالمي الذي يصدره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا" ليحتل المركز السادس عشر.

وكان المنتخب المصري في المركز الواحد والعشرين في تصنيف الفيفا لشهر نوفمبر إلا أن فوزه الودي على منتخب بنين منحه التقدم لخمس مراكز كاملة برصيد 894 نقطة.

وظل المنتخب المصري متربعا على قمة الترتيب للمنتخبات العربية في حين حل ثانيا على مستوى القارة الأفريقية بعد الكاميرون.

وحافظ المنتخب الأسباني "بطل أوروبا" على صدارة التصنيف العالمي برصيد 1663 نقطة.*

_وفيما يلي ترتيب الخمس منتخبات الأولى:_

1- أسبانيا (1663 نقطة).

2- ألمانيا (1381 نقطة)

3- هولندا ( 1338 نقطة)

4- ايطاليا (1326 نقطة)

5- البرازيل (1246 نقطة).

*ترتيب المنتخبات العربية:*

16- مصر (894 نقطة).

41- المغرب (649 نقطة).

46- تونس (605 نقطة).

48- السعودية (600 نقطة).

64- الجزائر (501 نقطة).

_ترتيب المنتخبات الإفريقية:_

14- الكاميرون (989 نقطة).

16- مصر (894 نقطة).

19- نيجيريا (876 نقطة).

25- غانا (815 نقطة).

29- كوت ديفوار (771 نفطة).

----------


## عصام كابو

*



أحتل المنتخب المصري الأول لكرة القدم المركز الخامس في استفتاء مجلة " وورلد سوكر " الشهيرة كأفضل خامس فريق على مستوى العالم وذلك في الاستفتاء السنوي التي تقيمه المجلة الشهيرة بمشاركة الكثير من الصحفيين على مستوى العالم.



وأحتل المنتخب المصري المركز الخامس بعد منتخب أسبانيا وفريق مانشستر يونايتيد الانجليزي وفريق زينيت سان بطسبرج وفريق ليجا دى كويتو ، وجاء المنتخب المصري قبل منتخب الأرجنتين والذي أحتل المركز السابع !



بينما أحتل حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى للمنتخب المصري المركز الرابع كأفضل مدرب فى العالم هذا العام بعد السير أليكس فيرجسون المدير الفني لفريق مانشستر يونايتيد ولويس أرجونيس مدرب فريق فناربخشه وديك أدفوكات مدرب زينيت سان بطسبرج.

وأحتل البرتغالي كيرستيانو رونالدو كأفضل لاعب هذا العام متفوقا على ميسى الذي جاء في المركز الثاني ثم فرناندو توريس لاعب فريق ليفربول .
*

----------


## سوما

*لأول مرة فى تاريخه..منتخب مصر فى المركز الـ 15 عالميا 

زيورخ  - أحتل المنتخب المصرى المركز الـ 15 عالميا فى التصنيف الشهرى للإتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم (الفيفا) والذى صدر الأربعاء - ليتقدم مركزا واحدا عن شهر ديسمبر ، لأول مرة فى تاريخه منذ إنطلاق التصنيف عام 1993.

وذكر بيان صادر عن الإتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "الفيفا" على موقعه الرسمى أن المنتخب المصرى حافظ على صدارة المنتخبات العربية بفارق شاسع عن منتخب المغرب أقرب ملاحقيه والذى أحتل المركز ال41 ، كما أقترب منتخب مصر من الوصول لصدارة المنتخبات الإفريقية حيث أحتل المركز الثانى على المستوى الإفريقى بفارق مركز عن منتخب الكاميرون الذى جاء فى المركز ال14.

وكان أفضل مركز حققته مصر فى التصنيف الشهرى للفيفا هو المركز ال16 فى ديسمبر 2008.

وعلى الصعيد العالمى ، حافظ المنتخب الإسبانى (بطل أوروبا 2008) على صدارة التصنيف العالمى للمنتخبات ، بينما أحتلت ألمانيا (وصيف بطل أوروبا 2008) المركز الثانى ، فيما جاء المنتخب الهولندى فى المركز الثالث عالميا ، والمنتخب الإيطالى (بطل العالم 2006) فى المركز الرابع عالميا .*
*
وفيما يلى ترتيب أفضل 5 منتخبات فى العالم عن شهر يناير 2008 :* 
1- إسبانيا 
2- ألمانيا 
3- هولندا 
4- إيطاليا 
5- البرازيل

*ترتيب أفضل 5 منتخبات فى إفريقيا عن شهر يناير 2008 :* 
14-الكاميرون 
15- مصر 
17- نيجيرياا 
25- غانا 
27- كوت ديفوار

*ترتيب أفضل 5 منتخبات فى الوطن العربى عن شهر يناير 2008 :* 
15- مصر 
41-المغرب 
45- تونس 
53-السعودية 
64-الجزائر

المصدر: وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط

----------


## عصام كابو

*



أعلن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر قائمة محلية لمواجهة منتخب كينيا في لقاء ودي يوم 23 يناير الجاري بالقاهرة.

وشهدت القائمة التي تكونت من 24 لاعبًا انضمام ستة لاعبين من الأهلي وهم أمير عبدالحميد وأحمد السيد ووائل جمعة وأحمد حسن وأحمد فتحي ومحمد أبوتريكة. وكان الغياب الأبرز لنجم وسط الأهلي محمد بركات لأسباب تبدو غير فنية.

وجاء باقي اللاعبين بواقع أربعة لاعبين من كل من فريقي الزمالك وانبي، وثلاثة لاعبين من كل من بتروجيت والاسماعيلي وحرس الحدود، ولاعب واحد من الترسانة.

حراسة المرمى: أمير عبد الحميد (الأهلي) - عبد الواحد السيد (الزمالك) - عامر محمد عامر (انبي).

الدفاع: وائل جمعة - أحمد السيد (الأهلي) - هاني سعيد - محمود فتح الله (الزمالك) - أحمد خيري (الإسماعيلي).

الوسط: أحمد حسن - أحمد فتحي - محمد أبوتريكة (الأهلي) - أسامة محمد - أحمد شعبان - وليد سليمان (بتروجيت) - أحمد المحمدي - عبد العزيز توفيق (انبي) أحمد عيد عبدالملك - محمد الهردة (حرس الحدود) - محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" (الزمالك)- أحمد سمير فرج (الإسماعيلي)

الهجوم: أحمد عبد الغني (حرس الحدود) - عبد الله السعيد (الإسماعيلي) - أحمد رؤوف (انبي) - عاهد عبد المجيد (الترسانة)

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



المعلم: ضربة البداية دائما صعبة





حث حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر لاعبيه على خوض لقاء زامبيا في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 بتركيز شديد، معللا ذلك بأن مباراة الافتتاح دائما صعبة.

وقال "المعلم" لموقع اتحاد الكرة المصري يوم الخميس إن نتيجة مباراة الافتتاح في التصفيات ستحدد مسار المنتخب في باقي المشوار الهام.

وتابع "الفوز سيعطي المنتخب دفعة كبيرة، ولذا حشدت كل أعمدة الفريق لخوض اللقاء".

وطالب شحاتة من الجمهور المصري مساندة الفريق ودعمه من الملعب، وذلك شحنا لقدرات نجوم "الفراعنة" في المباراة المرتقبة.

واعتبر شحاتة زامبيا فريقا لا يستهان به، مضيفا "سنشاهد مباريات لهم عدة مرات للوقوف على نقاط القوة والضعف، ولفهم طريقة تعامل مدربهم مع المباريات".

ومن جانبه، أشاد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب باستعدادات الفريق، متما "الكل يبذل قصارى جهده ويعمل بجد ليصبح جاهزا للمباراة".

ويلعب منتخب مصر في المجموعة الثالثة بجوار زامبيا ورواندا والجزائر، ويتأهل المتصدر إلى كأس العالم 2010، والمقرر إقامته بجنوب إفريقيا.



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*اسبانيا تحافظ على صدارة تصنيف الفيفا ومصر الأولى عربيا..

لندن 6 مايو ايار (رويترز) - 
حافظ منتخب اسبانيا بطل أوروبا على صدارة تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) للمنتخبات للشهر الحادي عشر على التوالي كما استمر منتخب مصر بطل افريقيا في المركز الأول في تصنيف المنتخبات العربية وفقا للتصنيف الشهري للفيفا الذي صدر اليوم الاربعاء.

ولم يتغير ترتيب أول 39 منتخبا في التصنيف بعد شهر شهد القليل من المباريات الدولية.

وظلت المانيا في المركز الثاني وهولندا في المركز الثالث والبرازيل في المركز الرابع وايطاليا بطلة العالم في المركز الخامس.

ومنذ تصنيف الشهر الماضي اقيمت 22 مباراة دولية بينها 20 مباراة في التصفيات الاسيوية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 ومباراتان وديتان في افريقيا.

واحتفظ منتخب مصر بالمركز الأول عربيا و37 عالميا.

وجاء منتخب المغرب في المركز الثاني عربيا ورقم 50 عالميا.

واستمر منتخب تونس في المركز الثالث عربيا ورقم 52 عالميا كما حافظ منتخب السعودية على المركز الرابع عربيا ورقم 55 عالميا وجاءت البحرين في المركز الخامس عربيا ورقم 71 عالميا.

ويتوقف تصنيف المنتخبات وفقا لنتائجها في آخر أربع سنوات.

وجاء ترتيب أول عشرة منتخبات في التصنيف العالمي على النحو التالي..

1-اسبانيا 
2-المانيا
 3-هولندا
 4-البرازيل
 5-ايطاليا
 6-الارجنتين
 7- انجلترا
 8-كرواتيا 
9-روسيا
 10-فرنسا

وجاء ترتيب أول عشرة منتخبات عربية في التصنيف العالمي على النحو التالي..

37-مصر
 50-المغرب
 52-تونس
 55-السعودية
 71-البحرين
 72-الجزائر
 81- عمان
 83-ليبيا
 85-السودان
 86-العراق

أ خ ر - ا ح ع (ريض) arsp*

----------


## سوما

*مصر تتراجع 3 مراكز في التصنيف الشهري للفيفا
تراجع المنتخب المصري ثلاثة مراكز في التصنيف الشهري لمنتخبات العالم الذي يصدره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا" ليحل في المركز الـ 40.

أكمل منتخب اسبانيا بطل اوروبا عاما كاملا من البقاء على صدارة تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ( الفيفا) للمنتخبات فيما استمر المنتخب المصري بطل افريقيا في صدارة المنتخبات العربية.

وقفز منتخب هولندا الى المركز الثاني في التصنيف العالمي للمرة الاولى منذ نحو أربع سنوات مع اعلان تصنيف المنتخبات يوم الاربعاء.

وبعد ثبات مراكز أول 39 منتخبا في التصنيف خلال الشهر الماضي حدثت تغييرات كثيرة هذا الشهر مع نجاح المنتخب الايطالي بطل العالم في احتلال المركز الرابع فيما تراجع المنتخب الالماني الى المركز الثالث.

وتراجع منتخب البرازيل مركزا واحدا ليصبح في المركز الخامس فيما صعد المنتخب الانجليزي مركزا ليصبح في المركز السادس وتراجع منتخب الارجنتين مركزا واحدا ليصبح في المركز السابع.

وكان منتخب باراجواي متصدر تصفيات امريكا الجنوبية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم من أصحاب التقدم الكبير في المنتخبات الاولى اذ قفز من المركز السابع عشر الى المركز الثالث عشر فيما دخلت صربيا واوكرانيا قائمة أول 20 منتخبا على حساب الكاميرون وبلغاريا.

واحتل المنتخب المصري – بطل القارة السمراء – المركز الخامس في ترتيب القارة الأفريقية بعدما سبقه كل من الكاميرون ونيجيريا وغانا والكوت ديفوار.

وحافظ المنتخب المصري على صدارته لتصنيف المنتخبات العربية بعدما حل أولا فيما تبعه كل من تونس والمغرب والسعودية والجزائر على الترتيب.

وقبل مباراته المرتقبة أمام ضيفه المصري في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010، تقدم المنتخب الجزائري في تصنيف الفيفا 6 مراكز ليحل في المرتبة 66 والخامسة عربيا.

وجاء المنتخب الأخضر في المركز الثالث عشر في ترتيب دول أفريقيا.

وفيما يلي ترتيب أفضل 5 منتخبات عالميا:

1- أسبانيا

2- هولندا

3- المانيا

4- ايطاليا

5- البرازيل

أفضل 5 منتخبات عربيا:

40- مصر

51- تونس

55- المغرب

56- السعودية

66- الجزائر

أفضل 5 منتخبات أفريقيا:

21- الكاميرون

30- نيجيريا

36- غانا

38- الكوت ديفوار

40- مصر*

----------


## حسام عمر

* أكدت احد المواقع العالميه فى تقريره عن منتخب مصر الوطنى باعتباره احدى المنتخبات المشاركه فى بطوله كأس العالم للقارات*
* والتى ستجرى بجنوب افريقيا بين  14 إلى 28 من الشهر الجاري حيث اشارت انه لديه فرصه كبيره لكى يثبت انه فريق كبير*
* ولا يضعف اّداءه فى البطولات الكبرى وذلك كما عرف عنه خلال الفتره الماضيه* 
*ذكر موقع "جول "العالمى فى تقرير نشره عن المنتخبات المشاركه فى كأس العالم للقارات والتى ستقام فى جنوب افريقيا فى الفتره*
* بين  14 إلى 28 من الشهر الجاري المنتخب المصرى*
* والذى سيشارك فى تلك البطوله بوصفه بطلا للقاره الافريقيه فى اّخر بطولاتها والتى اقيمت بغانا عام 2008*
* وتابع التقرير ان اّخر اشتراك للمنتخب المصرى فى تلك البطوله كان فى عام 1999 والتى اّدت لقائين فى منتهى القوى امام كلا من*
* بوليفيا والمكسيك بنتيجه 2-2 قبل ان تهزم من المنتخب السعودى 5-1* 
*وأضاف التقرير ان المدير الفنى للمنتخب المصرى والذى حقق انجازا غير مسبوق فى الكره المصريه بفوزه ببطولتين لكأس الامم الافريقيه*
* لعامى 2006و2008 الكابتن حسن شحاته*
* قد وعد بالوصول الى المربع الذهبى لتك البطوله على حساب كلا من البرازيل وايطاليا والولايات المتحده الامريكيه*
* واشار التقرير ان المنتخب المصرى يسعى لتحقيق انجاز افريقى جديد للفرق التى شاركت فى البطوله وذلك لأن اكبر انجاز تحقق* 
*كان صاحبه المنتخب الكاميرونى والذى وصل الى نهائى تلك البطوله عام 2003*
* لذا فالمنتخب المصرى سيسعى بكل قوه للوصول للقاء النهائى وفى نفس الاطار ذكر الموقع ان حسن شحاته المدير الفنى الحالى* 
*برفقه الكابتن محمود الجوهرى المدير الفنى السابق للمنتخب هما افضل من انجبت الكره المصريه خلال الفتره الماضيه فى مجال التدريب*
* مشيده بما حققه كلا من المدربين خلال المشوار الكروى وعن نجوم مصر والمنتظر سطوعهم خلال هذه البطوله* 
*فقد ابرز الموقع ان محمد زيدان لاعب فريق بروسيا دورتيموند الألمانى والذى احرز هدفان فى مرمى المنتخب الكاميرونى عام* 
*2008 وصنع هدف  لقاء النهائى لأبو تريكه هو مرشح بقوه لسطوع نجمه خلال تلك البطوله* 
*ان هذه المره الثانيه للمنتخب المصرى والذى يشترك فى هذا المحفل العالمى وذلك بعد ان كانت المشاركه الاولى فى المكسيك عام* 
*1999 والتى خرج المنتخب المصرى من الدور الاول بعد تعادلين وهزيمه امام المنتخب السعودى* 
*المصدر ايوة كورة * 
**

----------


## أحمد جاد بدر

شكرا على هذا الموضوع

----------


## حسام عمر

مصر مع البرازيل 
 
يوم 15 يونيو
الساعة 5 عصرا

مصر مع ايطاليا 
 
يوم 18 يونيو
الساعة 9:30 مساءا

مصر مع أمريكا 
 
يوم 21 يونيو
الساعة 9:30 مساءا

----------


## حسام عمر

*شحاتة يهدد بالاستقالة .. وزاهر يرفض "ذبح" المنتخب**القاهرة - "السياسة":
 ما زالت ردود فعل هزيمة المنتخب الوطني من نظيره الجزائري مستمرة لكنها تأخذ طابعا مختلفا بمرور الوقت .. فقد هدد حسن شحاتة المدير الفني بالاستقالة اذا ما استمرت محاولات حصاره والضغط عليه تحت بند المساءلة والمحاسبة وهو على بعد خطوات من كأس العالم للقارات .. وكان شحاتة قد ألمح الى ذلك في اول جلسة عاجلة مع سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة عقب المباراة .. وبعد ان دعا زاهر لاجتماع طارئ لمجلس ادارة الاتحاد عاد والغى الاجتماع وقرر الانتظار والتأجيل حتى نهاية كأس القارات وقرر ايضا رئاسة البعثة في محاولة ل¯"لم الشمل" من جديد ويسعى لاقناع محمود طاهر عضو مجلس الادارة بالسفر معه بدلا من حازم الهواري الذي يعيش حالة نفسية سيئة .. وحرص زاهر على مناشدة وسائل الاعلام والجماهير والخبراء بالكف عن ذبح المنتخب لأن التصفيات لم تنته بعد ومازال الأمل باقيا في آن يتخطى الفريق كبوته  وقال انه اجتمع بالجهاز الفني وناقش معه اسباب الهزيمة المفاجئة وكان هناك اتفاق ان هذه الهزيمة نتجت عن اخطاء ساذجة وقع فيها خط الدفاع في الشوط الثاني علاوة على مشاركة لاعبين كانوا بعيدين تماما عن الفورمة سواء بدنيا او فنيا مع ملاحظة نقص لياقة آخرين.. ورفض زاهر مبدأ التعامل مع الجهاز الفني بالقطعة وقال انه من المنطقي الانتظار ولذلك لن يجتمع مجلس ادارة الاتحاد لبحث الموقف الا بعد نهاية كأس القارات مشددا على ان الفرصة موجودة ويستطيع المنتخب ان يستعيد توازنه في المباريات الاربعة القادمة وهذا ليس بمستحيل في كرة القدم ولذلك لا يجب ان تستمر حملة ذبح الفريق بهذا الشكل. وكانت الخلافات داخل الجهاز الفني قد ظهرت عقب ساعات قليلة من الهزيمة حيث تبين ان شحاتة وشوقي غريب المدرب العام لاول مرة يختلفان فنيا بشكل حاد.. حيث كان غريب يفضل عدم البدء بعمرو ذكي والدفع بأحمد فاروق واحمد عيد عبدالملك وان يكون وراءهما محمد ابو تريكة فقط مع الاستعانة بأحمد المحمدي والدفع بأحمد فتحي في عمق الدفاع .. الا ان شحاتة اصر على مشاركة عمرو والدفع بأبوتريكة وزيدان معا واستبعاد المحمدي .. وعادت وسائل الاعلام الى البحث في الدفاتر القديمة واثارة مرة اخرى الجدوى من معسكر سلطنة عمان واشارت باصابع الاتهام الى حسن شحاتة الذي تمسك بالمعسكر رغم ان اجواءه مختلفة عن اجواء الجزائر وربما يأتي التركيز على شحاتة بالتحديد لانه كان صاحب فكرة عدم اصطحاب الصحافيين مع المنتخب  في الطائرة الخاصة بدعوى توفير الهدوء والتركيز ودافع شوقي غريب عن الجهاز الفني وخطة اللعب وقال ردا على من اكدوا تفوق رابح سعدان المدير الفني الجزائري ان المنتخب لم يخسر بسبب طريقة اللعب بل بسبب اخطاء دفاعية رأها الجميع وان لاعبي المنتخب الوطني هم الذين منحوه فرصة الفوز لأنهم لم يلتزموا بالخطة الموضوعة ووصلت نسبة تنفيذها في الشوط الثاني الى 30 في المئة فقط.*

----------


## سلام ياصحبي

سلام عليكم ليه يامصاريه كدا ليه المنتخب بيخبط يمين وشمال

----------


## سوما

* مصر تقفز خمسة مراكز في تصنيف الفيفا وتحافظ على الصدارة العربية*

*
القاهرة  – 
قفز المنتخب المصري خمسة مراكز في التصنيف الشهري للمنتخبات والذي يصدره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) ليحل في المركز الثالث والثلاثين عالميا وحصل المنتخب المصري على 25 نقطة ليرتفع رصيده إلى 779 وذلك بعد الفوز الذي حققه أبطال أفريقيا على منتخب رواندا في القاهرة بثلاثية نظيفة.

وعاد أبناء حسن شحاته للدخول في قائمة أفضل 5 منتخبات أفريقيا بعدما تراجعوا إلى المركز السادس في تصنيف شهر يوليو حيث تقدم أبطال أفريقيا إلى المركز الرابع.

وحافظ المنتخب المصري على صدارته للمنتخبات العربية فيما حافظ منتخب الجزائر على المركز الثاني عربيا حيث يحل في المرتبة الـ47 عالميا.

وعلى الصعيد العالمي، حافظ المنتخب البرازيلي على صدارته لجدول الترتيب للشهر الثاني على التوالي بعدما انتزعه في مطلع شهر يوليو من المنتخب الأسباني عقب تتويجه بلقب كأس العالم للقارات.

وفيما يلي ترتيب أفضل 5 منتخبات عالميا:

1- البرازيل : 1642 نقطة

2- أسبانيا : 1590 نقطة

3- هولندا : 1379 نقطة

4- المانيا : 1195 نقطة

5- ايطاليا : 1181 نقطة

أفضل 5 منتخبات عربيا

33- مصر : 779 نقطة

47- الجزائر : 661 نقطة

49- تونس  : 614 نقطة

55- المغرب : 570 نقطة

64- السعودية : 520 نقطة

أفضل 5 منتخبات أفريقيا

18- الكوت ديفوار : 874 نقطة

29- الكاميرون : 803 نقطة.

31- الجابون : 789 نقطة

33- مصر : 779 نقطة

34- نيجيريا : 773 نقطة*

----------


## سوما

*مصر تتقدم 4 مراكز والجزائر 15 في التصنيف الشهري للفيفا 

باريس (ا ف ب) - 
تقدم المنتخب المصري 4 مراكز في التصنيف الشهري الذي يصدره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) ليحتل المركز الثامن والعشرين فيما تقدم المنتخب الجزائري بقوة حيث صعد 15 مركز دفعة واحدة ليحتل المركز التاسع والعشرين.

وواصل المنتخب المصري تصدره للمنتخبات العربية فيما احتل المركز الثالث في أفريقيا.

وقفز أبطال القارة السمراء المراكز الأربعة بسبب تحقيقه فوزين متتاليين خارج أرضه أمام رواندا وزامبيا على الترتيب ليرفع رصيده إلى 798 فيما نجح منتخب الجزائر في الأمر نفسه أمام زامبيا ورواندا على أرضه.

وواصل المنتخب البرازيلي تصدره لمنتخبات العالم برصيد 1632 نقطة. 


- ترتيب المنتخبات ال20 الاوائل:

1- البرازيل 1632 نقطة
2- اسبانيا 1629
3- هولندا 1340
4- ايطاليا 1215
5- المانيا 1161
6- الارجنتين 1103
7- انكلترا 1101
8- كرواتيا 1087
9- فرنسا 1049
10- البرتغال 1042
11- الولايات المتحدة 1025
12- روسيا 982
13- سويسرا 961
14- الكاميرون 949
15- تشيكيا 928
16- اليونان 921
17- تشيلي 909
18- المكسيك 904
19- ساحل العاج 903
20- صربيا 892

- ترتيب المنتخبات العربية:

28- مصر 798 نقطة
29- الجزائر 781
54- تونس 629
61- البحرين 519
63- المغرب 511
64- السعودية 500
79- عمان 417
93- العراق 349
94- قطر 347
95- سوريا 344
109- الكويت 283
113- السودان 253
115- الامارات 242
120- ليبيا 225
128- الاردن 204
139- اليمن 158
145- لبنان 136
165- الصومال 82
169- موريتانيا 70
176- فلسطين 53
186- جيبوتي 34
199- جزر القمر 8*

----------


## حسام عمر

*دروس مستفادة من منتخب الساجدين 
***************************** 

ضرب لنا منتخب مصر لكرة القدم أروع الأمثلة للنجاح والحفاظ على القمة ، حيث تسيد ( منتخب الساجدين ) بنجومه المحليين القرة الأفريقية بكلمها متغلباً على جميع المنتخبات الأفريقية التي تضم عدداً كبيراً من أعظم لاعبي كرة القدم في العالم ، ولم يكن ذلك مصادفةً ولا ضربة حظ أبداً ولكنه نجاح دام لمدة أكثر من أربعة أعوام متتالية ليكون المنتخب المصري أو منتخب الساجدين صاحب عدداً كبيراً من الإنجازات التاريخية التي لم تتحقق من قبل لأي منتخب أو مجموعة لاعبين أو جهاز فني آخر في تاريخ كرة القدم من قبل والتي يصعب تحقيقها لأحد آخر فيما بعد ، وعلى رأس تلك الإنجازات التاريخية الحصول على كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم لثلاث بطولات متتالية ناهيكم عن العديد من الألقاب التي أحرزها المنتخب ككل أو مديره الفني ولاعبيه . 


عموماً ليس الهدف من مقالي هذا المفاخرة أو التمجيد في منتخب مصر ، وإنما ما قد لفت انتباهي بشدة هو سؤال هام جداً ، وهو كيف تتحقق تلك النجاحات وما سر هذا التوفيق من الله ؟ وكيف يمكن تطبيق هذا النموذج الناجح في كل مجالات حياتنا ؟ ومع بعض الإمعان في التفكير وجدت أن تلك النجاحات المتتالية وتوفيق الله للمنتخب المصري قد نتجت من اجتماع العديد من عناصر النجاح التي لو توفرت في أي نظام أو كيان آخر سواءً كان اقتصادياً أو اجتماعياً أو سياسياً لنال نفس النجاحات التي نالها منتخبنا الكروي ، وما أحوجنا إلى ذلك في ظل الفشل المغيب على كل جوانب حياتنا في مصر بصفة خاصة وفي عالمنا العربي والعالم الثالث بصفة عامة ؛ لذلك أحب أن أشارككم ما بدر إلى ذهني من عناصر نجاح فريق عمل منتخب الساجدين : 


1- تقوى الله عز وجل ، وهي بلا شك من أهم الأسباب الجالبة لتوفيق الله عز وجل 
============================================== 
لن أبالغ وأقول أن منتخب مصر كانوا مجموعة من أولياء الله الصالحين ، بل لم يكونوا من العلماء أو الدعاة ، بل إن منهم أصحاب الذنوب كغيرهم من البشر أو من عامة المسلمين ، ولكنهم حاولوا تقوى الله واللجوء والتقرب إليه في حدود علمهم البسيط بدينهم ، فنجد صوراً من تقوى الله عند أفراد المنتخب المصري لا نراها إلا نادراً جداً في أي فريق عمل أو منظومة أخرى ، مثل الاجتماع على طاعة الله قدر المستطاع كالصلاة في جماعة وتجميع الصدقات من أفراد الفريق كلهم وتوجيهها إلى أعمال الخير ومساندة المشروعات الخيرية مادياً وإعلامياً ، كما نسمع عن قيامهم فيما بينهم بالاجتماع على قراءة القرآن وتعلم أحكام التجويد ، حتى أن مظاهر تقوى الله سبحانه وتعالى لم تتوقف خارج حدود الملعب فقط ، بل نجدها أيضاً داخل الملاعب في كل دقيقة فنرى الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الاحتياطيين لا يتوقفون عن قراءة القرآن وذكر الله والدعاء خارج المستطيل الأخضر حتى برزت لنا أشهر المشاهد خلال بطولة 2010 الأخيرة حين قربت الكاميرا من حسن شحاته لنسمعه يقول بتلقائيته وبساطته المحبوبة جملته الشهيرة : " يا رب ... يا حبيبي يا رسول الله " ؛ كل ذلك فضلاً عن ظاهرة التعبد إلى الله بقيام جميع اللاعبين بسجدة شكر لله تعالى عقب كل هدف أو فوز ، مما جعلهم يشتهرون أمام العالم كله بلقب ( منتخب الساجدين ) وما أروعه من لقب ، خاصةً حين تكون تلك هي الصورة الأشهر عالمياً للمنتخب المسلم المصري أمام العالم كله ليعرف العلم بأسره كيف أن المسلمون لا ينسون ربهم لا في السراء ولا في الضراء ؛ وكأن منتخبنا المصري الآن أصبح أحد أدوات الدعوة إلى الله والتعريف بالإسلام ولله الحمد على ذلك . 



2- الأخذ بالأسباب 
========== 
والأخذ بالأسباب هو من أهم أسباب توفيق الله عز وجل ، لن فلن يوفق الله عبداً عبد الله ودعاه وتضرع إليه وصام وقام ثم لم يأخذ بأسباب النجاح . 
قد يقول البعض : إن الله يوفق الكفار وعصاة المسلمين أيضاً ، فأرد عليهم بأن الله ( العدل ) يعطي نصيباً من التوفيق لكل من اجتهد وأخذ بالأسباب حتى لو كان كافراً ، حيث قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الله لا يظلم مؤمنا حسنته ، يعطى بها و يجزى بها في الآخرة ، و أما الكافر فيطعم بحسنات ما عمل بها لله في الدنيا ، حتى إذا أفضى إلى الآخرة لم يكن له حسنة يجزى بها ) ؛ ولكن شتان الفارق بين توفيق الله عز وجل للمؤمنين الموحدين العابدين المتقين وبين توفيقه للكافرين أو عصاة المسلمين ممن لا يرد الله بهم خيراً كما في قوله : ( أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون ) ؛ فنجد أن الله تعالى يوفق المسلمين الأتقياء إذا ما أخذوا بالأسباب بقدر استطاعتهم أكثر من توفيقه لهؤلاء الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا يتقونه . 
والتاريخ يشهد علينا نحن المسلمون ، أننا بقليل من الأخذ بالأسباب قد نسبق كل الأمم في شتى المجالات حين تسيد المسلمون العالم كله وملكوا العلم الدنيوي وأناروا العالم كله بعلمهم وحضارتهم ، لكن حين تخلينا عن الأخذ بالأسباب قد سبقتنا كل الأمم حتى من ألحدوا بالله وحاربوه وسبوا الله ورسوله لأن عدالة الله تستوجب توفيق من اجتهد وأخذ بالأسباب مهما كان . 

ورجوعاً إلى حالتنا ومثالنا في المنتخب المصري ، فنجده قد أخذ بالحد الأدنى من الأسباب فقط ، فبرغم فشل النظام الكروي ككل في مصر ( متمثلاً في الفشل الإداري والفساد في إتحاد كرة القدم وحالة غياب النظام الصحيح الذي يحكم ويخطط النشاط الرياضي والكروي في مصر ) ، إلا أن ما عوَّض هذا الفشل هو اجتهاد حسن شحاته وجهازه ولاعبيه في الأخذ بالأسباب والتدريب والتركيز والرغبة في إحراز البطولات وذلك في حدود الإمكانيات الضعيفة التي يوفرها النظام الفاشل لهم . 

لذلك فأنا أكاد أقسم أن فريقاً كفريق منتخب مصر بما يملكه من عناصر النجاح لو كان يعمل تحت مظلة نظام ناجح يتقي الله ويعرف كيف يجتهد وكيف يأخذ بأسباب وعناصر النجاح ، لكان هذا الفريق في مصاف أكبر فرق العالم ولنافس وأحرز بطولة كأس العالم وتسيد العالم كله لا أفريقيا فحسب . 



3- الحب والاحترام المتبادل بين أعضاء فريق العمل 
============================ 
نجح حسن شحاته أيضاً وهو القائد لهذا الفريق في أن يحب جميع أفراد فريق عمله وأن يكسب حبهم وثقتهم واحترامهم جميعاً ، بالإضافة إلى نجاحه في بث روح الحب المتبادل بينهم البعض ، حتى أننا نراه قد يضطر لإبعاد أحد عناصر الفريق في حالة استشعاره عدم حب الفريق لهذا العنصر حتى لو كان العنصر مفيداً من الناحية الفنية مثلاً ، لأن وجوده سيؤثر سلباً على روح الحب والتعاون بين أفراد الفريق والتي لها بالغ الأثر في مدى نجاح الفريق ككل . 
فالحب وصفاء النفوس يؤدي إلى التعاون ، والتعاون لا يؤدي إلا إلى النجاح . 



4- الشورى 
======= 
إن الشورى من مبادئ الإسلام الأساسية ، فقد أمر بها الله عز وجل في قوله : ( وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ ) ، كما وصف عباده المؤمنين في قوله : ( وَأَمْرُهُمْ شُورَى بَيْنَهُمْ ) ؛ ونجد أن المنتخب المصري قد نجح في العمل بهذا المبدأ الهام للوصول إلى النجاح ، فنرى حسن شحاته دوماً يأخذ كل قراراته من حيث اختيار اللاعبين والتشكيل وخطة اللعب والتغييرات بعد المداولة والشورى مع باقي أفراد الجهاز الفني ، بل وقد يستشير أيضاً قدامي اللاعبين بالفريق ، مما يجعل الفريق كله جسداً واحداً يعمل وهو على قناعة تامة بالقرارات المتخذة ويسعى جاهداً لتنفيذها وإنجاحها . 



5- القوي الأمين : شرطان لابد من اجتماعهما 
========================= 
قال الله تعالى : قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الأَمِينُ . 
والقوي : هو من يملك المعرفة والعلم والقدرة على العطاء والمهارة في الإنجاز ، وتتمثل في المؤهلات الفنية والإدارية وغيرها . 
أما الأمين : فهو المسلم الملتزم حسن الخلق المخلص الصادق الوفي ، والمؤدي للفرائض والمنتهي عن المحرمات . 

وللأسف الشديد نجد العلمانية وقد وصلت إلى ذروتها في بلادنا الإسلامية ، فنجد الجميع ينكر تلك القاعدة التوظيفية الإلهية ويتغنى بأن الاعتبار الأوحد في التوظيف هو العلم والخبرة والكفاءة فقط وهي ما تمثل الشرط الأول ( القوة ) ، ثم يتجاهلون تماماً الشرط الثاني وهو الأمانة من حساباتهم بحجة أن التزام الشخص وخلقه بينه وبين الله وأنه ليس لتلك المواصفات أي دخل في الاعتماد عليه في أي فريق عمل من عدمه ، ولا حول قوة إلا بالله . 

بل ومن المؤسف أننا نجد النار قد فتحت على حسن شحاته حين صرح أنه يهتم بأن يضم اللاعبين أصحاب الدين والخلق بجانب المهارة والإمكانيات الفنية ، ويطالبونه بالتراجع عما قال وكأن القائد البارع قد أجرم حين فكر بتطبيق القاعدة القرآنية : إن خير من استأجرت القوي الأمين . 



6- الانتماء وإنكار الذات هما الدافع وراء الروح القتالية والرغبة في النجاح 
======================================= 
وهو عنصر يكاد أن يتفرد به المنتخب المصري دون غيره من المنتخبات الأفريقية ، فنرى كل لاعب من الفريق المصري لديه من الحماس والطاقة المعنوية ما تهتز به الجبال ، وذلك بسبب إحساسه بالانتماء لمصر أو للعروبة أو للإسلام بحسب درجاته الإيمانية وقناعاته ، وبسبب إحساسه بأن مهمته هي مهمة وطنية قبل أم تكون مهمة تحقيق مجد شخصي له ، بل نراهم في الشاشات يصرحون بأن همهم هو إسعاد شعبهم ونرى اللاعبين البدلاء يفرحون لفرح الفريق بالفوز مثل فرح اللاعبين الأساسيين وهو إنكار الذات الذي أصبح عملة نادرة جداً في مجتمعاتنا العربية والإسلامية اليوم . 

إن قدرة القائد حسن شحاته هي السبب في بث روح الانتماء وإنكار الذات والروح القتالية لدى جميع أفراد الفريق . 

للمصريين والعرب والمسلمين ميزة نسبية على باقي شعوب العالم في هذا العنصر بالذات بسبب اجتماعنا على عقيدة الإسلام الغراء والتي تؤكد دوماً على روح الجماعة في كل صغيرة وكبيرة وفي كل عمل ، فضلاً عن الصفة المشتركة في معظم المسلمين والعرب بأننا شعوب عاطفية تملك مشاعراً جياشة وطاقات إرادية هائلة تجعل منها مارداً قوياً إذا وجد قائداً قدوة وآمن بقضية ؛ وقد ظهرت تلك الصفة في المسلمين بداية من غزوة بدر وانتهاءاً بحر أكتوبر ، فولله الحمد .. المسلمون دوماً ينتصرون برغم نقص العداد والعدة بسبب الإيمان والانتماء . 



7- عدم الالتفات لسموم الحاقدين 
=================== 
تقول الحكمة ( لا ترمى بالحجارة إلا كل شجرة مثمرة ) ، وكذلك فإن كل ناجح سوف تجد العديد من أقلام وأصوات أعداء النجاح الذين يظهرون للهجوم عليه والتشكيك في قدراته ونجاحاته ؛ لكن الأهم هنا هو عدم الالتفات لهؤلاء أبداً ، فلو تفرغ كل ناجح لرد اتهامات أعداء النجاح والحاقدين عليه والكيد لهم الصاع بالصاع لانتهت نجاحاته بسبب تضييع وقته ومجهوده فيما لا يفيد ؛ لذلك أقول لكل ناجح : دع الكلاب تعوي فالقافلة لابد وأن تسير . 



8- الصبر والمثابرة في الحفاظ على النجاح 
======================= 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذا قامت الساعة وفي يد أحدكم فسيلة فليغرسها . 
وهذا دليل صريح على أهمية العمل والاستمرار عليه وعدم الاكتفاء من النجاح والمثابرة على إنجاز المزيد منه . 
وهذا العنصر الهام من عناصر النجاح – للأسف – نادراً ما يتواجد لدينا نحن العرب ، فنجد العديد من النوابغ والعباقرة وأصحاب المواهب الفذة في بلادنا ولكنها سرعان ما تكتفي ببعض من النجاح القليل لتعود بعد ذلك وتتوارى لتترك المجال فسيحاً أمام من يملكون الصبر والمثابرة في استثمار نجاحاتهم في بناء قصوراً لا تنتهي من النجاحات المتوالية والتي كلن يجب أن يحققها ويبنيها هذا النابغة لو توفرت ليديه صفة الصبر والمثابرة ؛ وهذا ما تلافاه منتخب الساجدين – على غير عادتنا – حين أحرز ثلاث بطولات متتالية ولا زلنا ننتظر منعهم المزيد . 



9- عدم الكبر والاستهانة بالخصم 
================== 
ومن أخطاء فريق المنتخب المصري أيضاً علينا أن نستخرج العنصر التاسع من عناصر النجاح ؛ فاحترام الخصم أو المنافس مهما كان فريق المستوى أو نسبة الغلبة لنا أمر لابد منه ، وإلا تحولنا إلى متكبرين ، ونحن المسلمون نعلم جيداً ماذا فعل الكبر بإبليس وبفرعون . 
وعلينا أن ندرك جيداً ولا ننسى أننا كما نتغلب على المنافس برغم قوته وذلك أخذاً منا بالأسباب مع توفيق الله ، فقد يتغلب علينا غيرنا لو قصرنا في الأخذ بالأسباب وأخذ بنا منافسينا . 




إلى هنا أنهي ما توصلت إليه من أسباب وعناصر النجاح التي وجدتها واضحة جلية في تجربة المنتخب الكروي المصري ( منتخب الساجدين ) ، وأعود لأتساءل بعد أن تعرفنا على أسباب النجاح ... 
هل لنا أن نعمم التجربة على ما هو أهم من رياضة كرة القدم ؟ 
هل يمكننا أن نتغير للأفضل كما فعلوا ؟ 
هل يمكننا أن نتحد نحن المسلمون والعرب تحت راية واحدة وهي لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ؟ 
هل يمكننا أن نسترجع تاريخ أجدادنا الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم لنتقي الله ونأخذ بالأسباب ونملك الدنيا بأيدينا ؟ 
هل يمكن لنا أن ننسى الدكتاتورية والملكية ونتذكر إنكار الذات والشورى في الحكم ؟ 
هل يمكن أن تكون معاييرنا في التوظيف والاستخدام هي : القوي الأمين ؟ 



كتبت كل هذا لأقول لكم 
أريد مصر أفضل 
أريد عرب أفضل 
أريد مسلمين أفضل 
أريد القدس 
أريد العزة 
أريد الجنة بالعبادة وعمل الدنيا معاً لا بالعبادة وحدها 


أعتذر عن الإطالة 
والله وحده المستعان 
*

----------


## حسام عمر

نفى حسن شحاتة، المدير الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى المصرى، فى تصريحات خاصة لليوم السابع، مجرد فكرة أن يستطيع أحد أن ينقل له رغبة إسرائيل فى اللعب مع منتخب مصر، مشيراً إلى أنه لا يقبل مجرد عرض الأمر عليه باعتباره مصرياً أياً كانت الترتيبات السياسية أو حتى الكلام عن العلاقات والاتفاقيات بين الدول، لأن مصر وقيادتها تتعامل مع الموضوع "أى العلاقة بين مصر وإسرائيل" من منطلق احترامها للاتفاقات الدولية فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط.

وتابع المعلم: "أما عن المشاركة فى الأنشطة الرياضية أو غيرها فإنها مرفوضة شكلاً وموضوعاً حتى على مستوى الفكر الحكومى المصرى، موضحاً أنه لم ير أو يسمع أى كلام عن اتفاقات أو مخاطبات وقعتها مصر بالنسبة للأنشطة الرياضية وأنشطة شعبية أخرى".

وأضاف المدير الفنى للمنتخب المصرى أن: "إسرائيل مرفوضة من الشعب المصرى، وأنه شخصياً كأحد أفراد أسرة كرة القدم يرى أن حق الشعب الفلسطينى مهضوم من جانب الإسرائيليين، وهو ما لا يجوز معه إقامة أى نشاطات رياضية أو غيرها مع الجانب الإسرائيلى".

واختتم شحاتة حديثه لليوم السابع بالقول: "إنه لا يعرف كيف جُرئ مسئولو إسرائيل أن يفكروا فى دعوة مصر للعب معها، أو حتى مجرد عرض الأمر على الجانب المصرى".

يذكر أن جريدة "معاريف الإسرائيلية" ذكرت صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، أن اتحاد الكرة الإسرائيلى وجه دعوة رسمية لنظيره المصرى بإقامة مباراة ودية تجمع بين منتخبى البلدين.

----------


## حسام عمر

*أكد رابح ماجر نجم الجزائر السابق أن مباراة المنتخبين المصري والجزائري كانت مفاجأة للجميع نجح فيها الفراعنة في استغلال الإرهاق الذي بات واضحاً علي لاعبي الخضر من المجهود الكبير الذي بذلوه في لقاء دور الثمانية أمام كوت ديفوار.
تم تصغير هذه الصورة ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بمقاسها الحقيقي علما بأن مقاسات الصورة قبل التصغير هو 604 في 403
وقال ماجر في تحليله للمباراة التاريخية، إن «المعلم» حسن شحاتة نجح في قراءة منافسه الجزائري بشكل جيد، حيث تم فرض رقابة لصيقة علي نذير بلحاج وكريم زياني الأوراق الرابحة للخضر في نفس الوقت الذي كان لخط الوسط المصري الكلمة العليا في اللقاء، وأجاد أحمد حسن وحسني عبد ربه ونجحا في السيطرة علي زمام الأمور وأمدا زميليهما عماد متعب ومحمد زيدان بكرات كثيرة.
وأضاف، أن الحكم كوفي كودجا كانت قراراته مؤثرة في نتيجة المباراة، حيث جاء طرد رفيق حليش في الشوط الأول ليقلب الموازين ويجعل الأمور تحت سيطرة الفريق المصري الذي نجح في استغلال النقص العددي وظهر التوتر علي لاعبي الجزائر في تصرفات الحارس، شاوشي الذي خرج عن شعوره وارتكب مخالفات سلوكية أدت في النهاية لطرده قبل إطلاق صافرة النهاية.
وأكمل ماجر، أن الجزائر استفادت كثيراً من لقاء مصر الذي سيكون بمثابة درس لتصحيح الأخطاء قبل الذهاب لجنوب أفريقيا للمشاركة في كأس العالم 2010، حيث ما زال الوقت كافياً أمام الجهاز الفني الجزائري لعلاج السلبيات.
واختتم ماجر تصريحاته بتقديم التهنئة للجماهير المصرية علي الفوز، متمنياً لهم التوفيق والفوز بكأس البطولة غدًا - الأحد - أمام غانا.
*
هذا الحوار بعد مباراة مصر والجزائر ..
وقبل حصول مصر على الكأس الإفريقية .

----------


## حسام عمر

*============================
إحصائيات وأرقام كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا 2010
============================



إعــداد : شــريـف الشـيـتـانـى



عدد اللاعبين : 345
هداف البطولة و إكتشاف البطولة : محمد ناجى "جدو"
أفضل لاعب فى البطولة : أحمد حسن
أفضل حارس : عصام الحضرى
جائزة اللعب النظيف : اكوادو اسامواه (غانا)

تم إحراز فى البطولة : 71 هدف أحرزهم 43 لاعب, أحرز 31 لاعب هدف واحد, و9 لاعبين هدفين, و4 لاعبين ثلاث أهداف ولاعب واحد خمس أهداف.
الحضور الجماهيرى : 543,500 بمعدل 18,741 كل مباراة.



===============
الكروت الصفراء والحمراء
===============


* فى البطولة : 116 بطاقة صفراء بمعدل 4 كروت كل مباراة 85 منها فى الدور الأول و 31 فى دورى ربع ونصف النهائى والنهائى.

* حصلت " مــصــر " على كارت أصفر وحيد فى الدور الاول وحصلت على 9 كروت أخرى فى دورى ربع ونصف النهائى والنهائى اى ان المجموع 10 كروت صفراء.

* اقل المنتخبات حصولا على كروت صفراء نيجيريا برصيد 3 كروت.

* اكثر المنتخبات حصولا على كروت صفراء غانا برصيد 11 كارت.

* فى البطولة: 8 بطاقات حمراء

ايبوى - كوديفوار
مامادو تال - بوركينا فاسو
عمار جميل - تونس
جيدو - الكاميرون
ابام اونيكاشى - النيجريى
رفيق حليش - الجزائر
فوزى شاوشى- الجزائر
نذير بلحاج- الجزائر

اى ان اكثر من ثلث عدد الكروت الحمراء فى البطولة كانت من نصيب منتخب الجزائر فى مباراة واحدة.



====================
جائزة أفضل لاعب واللعب النظيف
===================

* حصل من مصر كل من احمد حسن واحمد فتحى ووائل جمعه واحمد المحمدى على جائزة افضل لاعب خلال مباريات البطولة.

* حصل من مصر كل من "احمد المحمدى" و"احمد فتحى" على جائزة اللعب النظيف خلال مباريات البطولة.

* اللاعبان "احمد حسن" و"الكسندر سونج" لاعب الكاميرون هما الوحيدان اللذان حصلا على جائزة افضل لاعب مرتين فى البطولة.

* لم تحصل "الجزائر" فى مبارياتها الست على لقب اللعب النظيف سوى فى مباراة واحدة وهى أنجولا وكان اللاعب حسان يبدا.

* فى كل مباريات منتخب مصر فى البطولة حصل اللاعبون المصريون على لقب افضل لاعب فى المباراة بإستثناء المباراة النهائية والتى حصل فيها الغانى "جيان اسامواه" على هذا اللقب.

* ولم يجمع اللاعبون المصريون فى اى مباراة بين جائزتى افضل لاعب واللعب النظيف سوى فى مباراة الجزائر حيث حصل وائل جمعة على افضل لاعب فى المباراة وأحمد المحمدى على اللعب النظيف وهذا الجمع بين اللقبين يدل على ان منتخب الجزائر لم يلعب لعب نظيف ابدا حتى يستحق هذه الجائزة لأنه فى الغالب لا يجمع منتخب واحد بين تلك الجائزتين فى مباراة واحدة.*

----------


## حسام عمر

*إحصائية سريعة توضح عدد الجماهير اللي حضروا للملاعب
بالنسبة لمنتخبات دور الثمانية "فقط" بالإضافة لتونس


بالترتيب من الأعلى للأدنى


===========
الأول منتخب أنجولا
===========
عدد الجماهير الحاضرة على مدى البطولة [158,500]

----------------------------------------
===========
الثاني منتخب مصر
===========
عدد الجماهير الحاضرة على مدى البطولة [128,000]

----------------------------------------
==========
الثالت منتخب غانا
==========
عدد الجماهير الحاضرة على مدى البطولة [100,550]

----------------------------------------
============
الرابع منتخب الجزائر
============
عدد الجماهير الحاضرة على مدى البطولة [89,000]

----------------------------------------
=============
الخامس منتخب نيجيريا
=============
عدد الجماهير الحاضرة على مدى البطولة [68,500]

----------------------------------------
===============
السادس منتخب الكاميرون
===============
عدد الجماهير الحاضرة على مدى البطولة [61,000]

----------------------------------------
============
السابع منتخب زامبيا
============
عدد الجماهير الحاضرة على مدى البطولة [47,000]

----------------------------------------
===============
الثامن منتخب ساحل العاج
===============
عدد الجماهير الحاضرة على مدى البطولة [38,000]

----------------------------------------

وعلى الرغم من خروج تونس من المجموعات

الان إن عدد الحضور الجماهيرة كان لا بأس به

وكان أعلى من منتخبي ساحل العاج وزامبيا

وعدد الحضور الجماهيري في مبارياتها كان [52,000]

=======================

بعض المنتخبات كساحل العاج ظلمت في الحضور الجماهيري

بسبب إنسحاب توجو وخروجها من دور الثمانية

بعض المنتخبات الأخرى كالخضرا كانت محظوظة بوجودها في مجموعة واحدة مع صاحب الأرض

وبالتالي إرتفع عدد الجماهير في مبارياتها

أكبر مباراة في الحضور الجماهير هي مباراة أنجولا ومالاوي

عدد الجماهير كان 48,500
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*أصداء عالمية لصعود مصر للمركز العاشر دوليا
د..طارق الأدور
مازالت اصداء صعود منتخب مصر لأول مرة في تاريخه إلي المركز العاشر في تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي لكر القدم "الفيفا" تتردد في كل انحاء العالم وبخاصة ان هذا المركز كان أفضل مركز يحققه أي فريق عربي في تاريخ هذا التصنيف الذي صدر لأول مرة عام .1992 
تناقلت كل وكالات الأنباء العالمية الخبر واذاعته أغلب القنوات التليفزيونية في العالم وبخاصة ان مصر قفزت 14 مركزا عن التصنيف الأسبق الذي صدر في يناير الماضي وكان أفضل مركز تصل إليه دولة عربية منذ بدء تصنيف الفيفا هو المركز الحادي عشر الذي وصلت إليه المغرب عام 1998 عندما تأهلت وقتها لكأس العالم في فرنسا. 
والمذهل في الانجاز المصري ان منتخبنا حقق خلال شهر واحد 237 نقطة وهو أكبر عدد من النقاط يحققه منتخب خلال شهر واحد في تاريخ التصنيف وجاءت نيجيريا التي تقدمت من المركز ال 22 إلي المركز ال 15 ثاني أكثر الدول حصولا علي النقاط حيث حققت 108 نقاط. 
أول افريقيا 
وزاد من قيمة الانجاز ان منتخب مصر تصدر كل دول افريقيا لأول مرة منذ نحو 5 سنوات وتفوق علي كل الفرق التي تأهلت لكأس العالم حيث جاءت نيجيريا ثاني افريقيا في المركز ال 15 ثم الكاميرون الثالث في المركز ال 20 ثم كوت ديفوار الرابع في المركز 22 وغانا الخامس في المركز السابع والعشرين بينما تراجعت الجزائر إلي المركز الحادي والثلاثين بعد أن كانت السادس والعشرين وهي الفرق التي تأهلت لكأس العالم بينما تحتل جنوب افريقيا سادس الدول الافريقية في المونديال بصفتها الدولة المنظمة المركز ال 16 افريقيا وال 81 عالميا. 
وجاءت النتيجة لتشكل ارتياحا كبيرا لكل جماهير الكرة المصرية التي كانت لا تثق في مصداقية تصنيف الفيفا لأن مصر لم تصعد إلي القمة عندما فازت بكأس الأمم في مصر عام 2006 ولا حتي عندما اجتاحت كل فرق القارة في كأس الأمم بغانا 2008 ولكنها في نفس الوقت بدأت تفتح التساؤلات حول قدرة منتخب مصر علي البقاء بين العشرة الأوائل في الفترة القادمة في ظل عدم تأهل المنتخب لكأس العالم في الوقت الذي ستلعب فيه باقي المنتخبات الستة التي تأهلت للمونديال عددا كبيرا من المباريات قد تقفز بها للأمام. 
والمعروف ان مصر تأكد انها ستلعب وديا قبل المونديال بشكل مؤكد أمام انجلترا واسبانيا وهناك احتمال ايضا للقاء أمريكا ودولة أوروبية أخري وهذه المباريات الأربع كفيلة بدفع مصر للأمام عدة مراكز إذا حققت نتائج طيبة وبخاصة ان انجلترا التي تسبق مصر في المركز التاسع تتقدم علي مصر بفارق سبع نقاط فقط بينما تتفوق الأرجنتين ثامن العالم علي مصر بفارق 13 نقطة فقط وهذا الفارق يمكن تعويضه إذا فازت مصر في مباراة واحدة علي واحدة من المنتخبات الكبري في العالم خلال الفترة القادمة. 
نظام التصنيف 
وربما لا يعلم المتابعون ان نظام تصنيف الفيفا تعدل أكثر من مرة في الفترة الأخيرة بعد أن نال انتقادات عالمية عديدة خلال السنوات الماضية بعد أن اصبح المعيار الحقيقي عند اجراء أي قرعة لبطولة دولية الآن وابرزها كأس العالم وكان السبب الحقيقي وراء الانتقادات هو صعود المكسيك وأمريكا علي رأس مجموعتين في مونديال 2006 ورغم ذلك خرجا مبكرا من البطولة وبدأ تنفيذ التعديل الجديد من عام 2006 وهو الأكثر عدالة لأنه يقيم كل العناصر التي تحكم التصنيف بشكل دقيق. 
وأبرز التعديلات التي حدثت منذ 4 سنوات هي اقتصار نقاط التصنيف علي آخر 4 سنوات فقط بمعني ان التصنيف الأخير الذي صدر في فبراير 2010 يقيم المنتخبات خلال الفترة من فبراير 2006 حتي فبراير 2010 بدلا من النظام السابق الذي كان يقيم النتائج عبر 8 سنوات وهو أمر لم يكن منطقيا ان يكون التصنيف الآن مثلا مستندا إلي النتائج منذ عام .2002 
ويستند التصنيف بنظامه الجديد علي 4 نقاط هامة: 
* الأول: هو نتيجة المباراة ويمنح الفريق الفائز 3 نقاط والخاسر علي صفر والمتعادل علي نقطتين والفائز بركلات الترجيح علي نقطتين والخاسر بركلات الترجيح علي نقطة واحدة. 
* الثاني: طبيعة المباراة سواء أكانت ودية أو في تصفيات كأس العالم أو البطولات القارية ثم تزيد النقاط إذا كانت المباراة في نهائيات بطولة قارية أو في بطولة كأس القارات ثم تأتي المباراة في نهائيات كأس العالم كأعلي المراتب. 
* الثالث: هو قوة المنافس ويستند ذلك إلي ترتيب هذا الفريق عالميا فإذا فازت مصر مثلا علي منتخب مصنف أول أو ثاني مثل اسبانيا أو البرازيل يكون تقييم المباراة أكثر من ضعف الفوز علي فريق متأخر في التصنيف. 
* الرابع: هو قوة المنطقة التي تلعب فيها المباراة وتتفوق في هذا العنصر قارتا أوروبا وامريكا الجنوبية تليها افريقيا وآسيا ثم الكونكاكاف واوقيانوس.*

----------


## حسام عمر

*لاعب تشيلسي الغاني إيسيان قام بمدح المنتخب المصري ضمن مدونته في الموقع الرسمي لتشيلسي ، وهذا جزء من مدونته :*
**
*" عندما كنت مع الفريق لمدة إسبوع واحد ادركت بأننا إذا تجهزنا للمباراة بشكل جيد فإننا بإمكاننا العمل بشكل ممتاز. لقد خدمنا*
* الحظ أحيانا وقمنا باستغلال فرصنا. ولكن لسوء الحظ تصادمنا مع الفريق المصري الخبير جداً لكن الغانيين عليهم رفع* 
*رؤسهم لأن الشبان قدموا أفضل ما عندهم.*
*أنت يجب أن تعطي مصر حقها من المديح بسبب فوزها بالبطولة للمرة الثالثة على التوالي وللمرة السابعة في تاريخها. ذلك*
* إنجازاً هائلاً للغاية."*

*المصدر :*
**

----------


## سوما

*مصر تحقق طفرة تاريخية في ترتيبها بالفيفا وتقفز للمركز العاشر 

منتخب مصر يحتفل بكأس الأمم الأفريقية - رويترز 

قال الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) إن كأس الأمم الأفريقية التي أقيمت في أنجولا الشهر الماضي تسببت في عدة تغييرات على ترتيب المنتخبات الشهري الذي يصدره الفيفا، أبرزها قفزة كبيرة للمنتخب المصري في شهر فبراير، حيث صعد للمركز العاشر كأفضل مركز له في تاريخه، بعد أن كان في المركز الرابع والعشرين في يناير.

وحقق الفراعنة إنجازًا غير مسبوق حينما فازوا بلقب أمم أفريقيا للمرة الثالثة على التوالي، وهو ما لم يحققه أي منتخب على مستوى العالم في البطولات القارية.

ويعد المركز العاشر الذي حققه المنتخب المصري هو ثاني أفضل إنجاز لمنتخب أفريقي، حيث سبق للمنتخب النيجيري أن وصل للمركز الخامس في أبريل من عام 1994، وهو العام ذاته الذي حصل فيه النسور على لقب كأس الأمم الأفريقية عندما استضافتها تونس.

وجاء ترتيب أفضل 5 منتخبات كالتالي:

1 - إسبانيا.

2 - البرازيل.

3 - هولندا.

4 - إيطاليا.

5 - البرتغال.

بينما جاء ترتيب أفضل 5 منتخبات أفريقية كالتالي:

10 - مصر.

15 - نيجيريا.

20 - الكاميرون.

22 - كوت ديفوار.

27 - غانا.

وجاء ترتيب أفضل 5 منتخبات عربية كالتالي:

10 - مصر.

31 - الجزائر.

55 - تونس.

59 - السعودية.

60 - البحرين.*

----------


## حسام عمر

*شحاتة يعلن قائمة المنتخب لمباراة انجلترا*
*أعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري بقيادة الكابتن حسن شحاتة قائمة اللاعبين لدخول معسكر الفريق قبل مباراته الدولية الودية أمام نظيره الإنجليزي والمقرر اقامتها يوم 3 مارس المقبل باستاد ويمبلي في العاصمة الانجليزية لندن .
وضمت القائمة كل من : 
*
*عصام الحضري ، عبد الواحد السيد ، محمود أبو السعود ، وائل جمعة ، هاني سعيد ، محمود فتح الله ، عبد الظاهر السقا ، المعتصم سالم ، أحمد فتحي ، أحمد المحمدي ، سيد معوض ، محمد عبد الشافي ، حسني عبد ربه ، عبد العزيز توفيق ، أحمد حسن ، حسام غالي ، أحمد عيد عبد الملك ، محمد ناجي “جدو” ، محمود عبد الرازق “شيكابالا” ، محمد ابو تريكة ، عماد متعب ، محمد زيدان ، أحمد رؤوف ، السيد حمدي ، وعمرو زكى.*

*ويجري الفريق تدريباته في الثالثة عصر الخميس والجمعة بالملعب الفرعي لاستاد القاهرة على أن يدخل معسكره المغلق في الخامسة مساء السبت قبل السفر إلى انجلترا يوم الأحد 28 فبراير الجاري.
*
*المصدر*
*الموقع الرسمي لاتحاد الكرة*

----------


## OuDy

مشكور اخى على هذا الموضوع
وبالتوفيق والنجاح

----------

